# YT-Industries 2012 - Tues 2.0, Wicked 160 und vieles mehr



## MutinyRacer (3. Oktober 2011)

wow ... Tues 2.0 ... Im Vergleich sieht das Tues 1.0 wie in die Jahre gekommen aus ...

wow ... schick ...

wow ... weiter so ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (3. Oktober 2011)

Das Wicked LTD klingt sehr lecker


----------



## ms06-rider (3. Oktober 2011)

Wenn sie jetzt mal noch ne haltbare Kettenstrebe für die 2010er rausbringen würden... Naja ich darf nix sagen, ich hab ja erst 2 kaputt gemacht und die die grad dran ist hält irgendweshalb  - naja vermutlich weil ich net soo viel zum fahren kam und die Hälfte des Jahres nur rumgeeiert bin 

Sieht ja schonmal ganz gut aus das neue Tues 2.0 - und n wirklich ordentliches Downhill-Bike deutlich unter 2k ist natürlich auch n Wort  Und die Daten des Wicked LTD lesen sich ja auch schön


----------



## llennoc (3. Oktober 2011)

schon geil, nur dass es in absehbarer zeit jeder zweite im park vorführen wird -.-


----------



## svennox (3. Oktober 2011)

..naja ok. ..natÃ¼rlich muss man irgendwann an diesem Bike das tunen beginnen..
aber das YT-Industries "tues"..fÃ¼r ca. 2000,-â¬ anzubieten..ist ja mal ne tolle Kampfansage!!! 



Ausstattung: Rock Shox Boxxer RC Federgabel,
Rock Shox Kage RC DÃ¤mpfer,
Avid Elixir 3 Scheibenbremsen,
Sram X9 Schaltung, Truvativ Descendant  Kurbel
Gewicht: 18,2 kg
Preis: Deutlich unter 2000â¬


----------



## Master80 (3. Oktober 2011)

Wo bleiben die Fertigen Design Bilder vom 2012er Tues! 
Werden die Bilder gezielt noch unter verschluss gehalten um mehr spannung zu erzeugen?!
Ich will Bilder!!!

@Svennox

was meinst du mit "YETI Tues" ?

Bitte genauer erklären und keine Informationen vorenthalten!


----------



## Identiti666x (3. Oktober 2011)

Und vom Noton war überhaubt nicht die rede


----------



## Büscherammler (3. Oktober 2011)

llennoc schrieb:


> schon geil, nur dass es in absehbarer zeit jeder zweite im park vorführen wird -.-



Was ja zum Glück bei deinem Demo nicht so ist


----------



## ms06-rider (3. Oktober 2011)

@Svennox: DEUTLICH UNTER 2000 war die Kampfansage 
@Master: Was die Bilder angeht wÃ¼rde ich vermuten dass sie es unter Verschluss halten um Spannung zu erzeugen und evtl auch noch auf ne Lieferung warten um ordentliche Fotos machen zu kÃ¶nnen...
Mit YETI Tues vermute ich dass er auf die Farbgestaltung anspielt. Das YT jetzt mit YETI zusammenarbeitet um ein unter 2000â¬ Bike rauszubringen glaub ich kaum  YETI schafft es ja netma nen Rahmen unter 2000â¬ aufn Markt zu bringen 
@Identiti: Habe gehÃ¶rt es soll zu nem Freerider werden, sodass es eben die LÃ¼cke zwischen Tues und Wicked wirklich fÃ¼llt, was ja wohl das einzig vernÃ¼nftige wÃ¤re, da se ihr "Freeride"-Tues ja wegfallen lassen (das war eh sinnlos ^^) - mehr Infos wÃ¤ren da aber wirklich schÃ¶n.


----------



## alsebka (3. Oktober 2011)

Wicked 160 LTD klingt richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pappmaché (3. Oktober 2011)

oh ja das Wicked LTD klingt sehr gut, würd ich gern mal sehn,schade das es nicht mit dabei ist ^^


----------



## llennoc (3. Oktober 2011)

@büscherammler

jaja ich weiß..... mittlerweile sind bei mir aber auch fast keine stangenteile mehr verbaut.... bilder im profil sind schon wieder alt......

und wie meins gegen ende des jahres aussehen wird, hat hundertpro kein zweiter 

trotzdem dieses jahr mehr tues´s als demos gesehen.....


----------



## llennoc (3. Oktober 2011)

und damit mein ich die richtigen demos... nicht die 011er glattgelutschten stangenbikes


----------



## BIKEMALO (3. Oktober 2011)

Und was ist mit dem play ?


----------



## Antonov96 (3. Oktober 2011)

Wird es überhaupt noch ein noton geben?
Und werden auch Rahmen einzeln angeboten?


----------



## Der Kassenwart (3. Oktober 2011)

"Von der Eurobike konnten wir euch nichts von YT-Industries berichten ? konsequenterweise verzichtete der Direktversender auf einen Messestand, an drei von vier Tagen hätte ohnehin nur das falsche Publikum eine Chance gehabt, die Produkte zu begutachten."

soviel klugheit u zurückhaltung hätte ich mir bspw von canyon gewünscht. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nitrojunk (3. Oktober 2011)

ich will Bilder und Preise fürs neue Tues, ich dachte die würden schon am 1.10 kommen


----------



## Luke-VTT (3. Oktober 2011)

Mir sagt die Firma, Ihr Design, Ihr Marketing überhaupt nicht zu. Aber das Spec des Wicked Ltd. ist beeindruckend!


----------



## atzenrider (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin so  langsam echt tot im kopf!
wie können die solche preise realisieren???
das dirtlove hat viel hochwertigere teile als das letzte, und zudem bieten sie nun unterschiedliche ausstattungsoptionen an!
wie können die das preisverhältnis halten????


----------



## llennoc (3. Oktober 2011)

soweit ich das richtig mitbekommen hab umgeht YT den zwischenhandel was denke ich u.a. grund für diese moderaten preise ist..... ausstattungen sind ja voll in ordnung..... vllt. auch anderes/günstigeres alu für den rahmen verwendet?! ich will nix falsches behaupten aber denke der umgangene zwischenhandel ist hauptursache dafür


----------



## zrider (3. Oktober 2011)

llennoc schrieb:


> soweit ich das richtig mitbekommen hab umgeht YT den zwischenhandel was denke ich u.a. grund für diese moderaten preise ist..... ausstattungen sind ja voll in ordnung..... vllt. auch anderes/günstigeres alu für den rahmen verwendet?! ich will nix falsches behaupten aber denke der umgangene zwischenhandel ist hauptursache dafür




Das ist doch bei jedem Versender so! Trotzdem sind sie günstiger als z.B. Canyon oder Rose.


----------



## llennoc (3. Oktober 2011)

ne ist nicht bei jedem versender so....
damit meine ich den direktvertrieb ab werk.....

verkäufer, zwischenhändler und importeure werden umgangen und somit gespart.... canyon macht es auch so, ich weiß  .....


----------



## zrider (3. Oktober 2011)

Mit "Versender" meinte ich eigentlich auch Direktvertrieb


----------



## NoFear96 (3. Oktober 2011)

Kein NOTON mehr? Das kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen da zwischen WICKED 160 und Tues 200 doch der 180mm Freerider fehlen würde. 

MfG


----------



## LordLinchpin (3. Oktober 2011)

@der kassenwart: was denkst du denn warum canyon da war? also hauptsächlich?

is das neue LassEs2.0 dann auch wieder ein virtueller viergelenker oder ein einfach dreifach abgestützter vpp maestro zero fsp mehrgelenk hinterbau?


----------



## llennoc (3. Oktober 2011)

zrider schrieb:


> Mit "Versender" meinte ich eigentlich auch Direktvertrieb



aso ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarze13 (3. Oktober 2011)

Canyon vs. YT - was soll der Vergleich?

Beide bauen gute Bikes, jeder auf seine Weise.

Canyon plant seine Bikes sehr detailliert duch, YT geht etwas intuitiver vor. Aber als Ergebnis: gute Bikes.

Schade nur, dass YT so lange mit Fotos und Preisen (insbes. Tues 2.0) als Entscheidungsgrundlage wartet, da man bei Canyon schon im Oktober bestellen kann.


----------



## littledevil (3. Oktober 2011)

nuts schrieb:


> Beim neuen Tues wurde das *Übersetzungsverhältnis nun auf 2:3* geändert, welches in Kombination mit dem 267mm langen Dämpfer einen *Federweg von 208mm* bietet.
> 
> 
> Diesen Artikel im Newsbereich lesen...



1:2,33 wohl eher als 2:3, oder?


----------



## mmr (4. Oktober 2011)

Also das Dirt- und firstlove gefallen mir dieses jahr garnicht. Sie sehen sehr minderwertig von der Lackierung und der Gestaltung aus. Irgendwie langweilig. 
Was mir hingegen richtig gut gefällt ist das romp. Als ich die ersten Bilder gesehen habe, dachte ich eigentlich das sie nur das design verändert haben. Aber wenn man genau hinschaut. Sieht man das es eigentlich ein komplett anderer Rahmen ist. Und dieses Schwarz/weiss/orange sieht richtig schick aus.
Auf den Preis bin ich gespannt. Da sieht mein 2011 romp ja richtig langweilig aus mit den husselfelt kurbeln die alten avid scheiben und den schwarzen felgen. Und vor allem haben sie den romp mal ordentliche Pedalen spendiert.

Würde gerne mal die geo wissen. Schade das man den rahmen nicht einzeln kaufen kann. So wird es für mich wohl das neue Spezi p3 werden.


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Oktober 2011)

das TUES 2.0 sieht sehr sehr gut aus.


----------



## Syrocool (4. Oktober 2011)

keine news übers neue noton?? ^^


----------



## heifisch (4. Oktober 2011)

Das Noton wurde doch auch letzes Jahr später vorgestellt. Kp, ob das dieses Jahr auch so ist.

Hab das TuEs 2.0 schon bei Testfahrten in Osternohe gesehen, sieht auch live nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## BAM3000 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi!
Hier ein Bild vom Wicked 2012:
http://www.onbikex.de/Fahrrad/Filler-YT_Industries-Wicked_ISO-44867.html

Ist wohl die 150 mm Variante.


----------



## heifisch (4. Oktober 2011)

Kommt da noch nen anderes Wicked, mit mehr, oder weniger FW, oder warum betonst du es so, dass es die 150mm Version ist?
Das Wicked war doch auch schon dieses Jahr das AM/Enduro mit 150mm FW.


----------



## NoFear96 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hab gestern an YT eine Mail geschrieben: ".......Meine Frage ist: wird es ein Noton 2012 geben bzw einen 180mm Freerider?"

Antwort: 


Hallo  alex,

alle Infos findest du  ab Mitte Oktober auf unserer Website.

Gruß
Jürgen


Also denke ich da kommt sicher noch was. 



MfG ALEX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (4. Oktober 2011)

das wicked ltd klingt ja mal passabel ausgerüstet. 
endlich mal ein hersteller der federelemente fernab des fox mainstreams verbauen wird- und dann noch dazu die formidablen bos produkte. die restlichen teile sind ja auch nicht von schlechten eltern. man darf gespannt sein auf preis und vorallem die leistung.....


----------



## soil (4. Oktober 2011)

svennox schrieb:


> ..naja ok. ..natÃ¼rlich muss man irgendwann an diesem Bike das tunen beginnen..
> aber das YT-Industries "tues"..fÃ¼r ca. 2000,-â¬ anzubieten..ist ja mal ne tolle Kampfansage!!!
> [URL="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/patic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/4/0/2/2/_/medium/Tues_2012.jpg?0[/IMG][/URL]
> Ausstattung: Rock Shox Boxxer RC Federgabel,
> ...



Svennox, man muss nicht immer die Bilder zitieren. Es reicht, wenn sie oben einmal zu sehen sind. Zumal, wenn Du nur einen Smiley dranklatschst.


----------



## Serpentinebiker (4. Oktober 2011)

Also mir sagt ja das neue romp ziemlich zu  was meint ihr, jetzt noch ein altes romp kaufen oder aufs neue warten?


----------



## snorre (5. Oktober 2011)

In Osternohe ist das neue Tues am Montag schon rumgefahren. Jetzt aber bitte keine Fragen nach Optik, Ausstattung, ... Ich war mit ganz anderen Sachen beschäftigt ;-)


----------



## schbock (5. Oktober 2011)

Also ich warte nun seit mehr als 7 Wochen auf meinen Hinterbau der mir bei meinem 2010er TuEs gebrochen ist. 
Scheibar warten die auf eine Lieferung aus Nah Ost. 
Das heißt ich kann während der Saison knapp 3 Monate warten bis wieder fahren kann??
Ich finde das eine rießen Sauerei!
Und anstatt diese Strebe mal ordentlich zu verschweißen haut es halt trotzdem ein paar Jugenliche im Jahr aufs Maul(brechen sich sonstwas) weil der Rahmen bricht. 
Die Tüftler bei YT sollten sich mal eine gescheite Lösung für ihre Bikes überlegen anstatt neue zu planen. 
Der neue ist übrigens nochmals 500gramm leichter. 
Sollte dieser halten = Respekt
Sollte er nicht halten(wovon ich ausgehe) = joa.. dann hauts halt wieder mal en paar leute aus den pedalen... uns doch egal. 

Mich kotzt der Verein echt an.

Fall mir jemand meinen Rahmen abkaufen will..
Meldet euch!
Aber empfehlen würde ich ihr nur für leichte Fahrer unter 75 kg!


----------



## ms06-rider (5. Oktober 2011)

schbock schrieb:


> Also ich warte nun seit mehr als 7 Wochen auf meinen Hinterbau der mir bei meinem 2010er TuEs gebrochen ist.
> Scheibar warten die auf eine Lieferung aus Nah Ost.
> Das heiÃt ich kann wÃ¤hrend der Saison knapp 3 Monate warten bis wieder fahren kann??
> Ich finde das eine rieÃen Sauerei!
> ...



Kann ich so net bestÃ¤tigen. Als ich den das erste Mal gebrochen hab (so Juni 2010 rum  ) war ich noch so bei 75kg ... WÃ¼rde den Rahmen daher eher deutlich leichteren Fahrern empfehlen 
Ne echt ******* mit der aktuellen Wartezeit  Habs schon von n paar gehÃ¶rt ... Bin echt froh dass meiner grad irgendweshalb hÃ¤lt. Das Leute deshalb aufs Maul fliegen kann ich aber net verstehen. Net alle paar Abfahrten den Hinterbau auf Risse zu kontrollieren ist Ã¤hnlich unvernÃ¼nftig wie net vor der Abfahrt zu checken ob beide Bremsen nen Druckpunkt haben, oder ab und an den Reifendruck zu checken ... Immerhin ist der Rest des Rahmens auÃer der Strebe ja stabiel. Solang du Garantie hast kansnte also noch einschicken, dananch wÃ¼rde ich halt mal im Internet nach jemand suchen der so SchweiÃarbeiten macht - hab da auch schon einen gefunden. Werds wohl schaun dass ich da meinen alten mal schweiÃen lass - werd berichten  Einfach beidseitig das Ding ordentlich verstÃ¤rken lassen und gut ist. Kostet zwar n paar â¬, aber ansonsten funzt der Rahmen ja top ...
Ob der neue hÃ¤lt bin ich auch mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schbock (5. Oktober 2011)

Das mit dem schweißen habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. 
Das Problem ist dass es sich um ein lasttragendes Teil handelt. 
Dieses muss nach dem schweißen geröngt werden um zu überprüfen ob die Schweißnaht auch hält. 
Dieses Unterlangen ist für normalsterbliche nahezu unbezahlbar. 
Ausserdem habe ich keinen gebrochenen Hinterbau mehr daheim da ich meine Hinterbauten immer wieder einschicken musste. 

Das mit dem verstärken geht auch. Allerdings muss die Stebe(wegen Zug) innen verstärkt werden. 
Aussen hast du sowiso keinen Platz mehr wegen der Kurbel - Innen wird es wegen dem Reifen eng. Da die Strebe dann aber so verwindungssteif wäre würde dir die Strebe an der Schweißnaht hinten am Ausfallende reißen. 
Kenne jemand bei dem das schon passiert ist. 
Der komplette Hinterbau müsste also somit auf Zug verstärkt werden. 
Ich denke nicht dass du jemanden finden wirst der das bezahlbar anbieten wird. 
Falls du dich doch dazu entschließt wär ich froh wenn du mir ein paar Bilder davon schicken könntest. 

Was ich mir schon gedacht habe wäre den Hinterbau von nem anderen Rad zu nehmen. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand was da pasen könnte. 
Aber dann erlischt eben wieder die Garantie..


----------



## Ketchyp (5. Oktober 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> Kommt da noch nen anderes Wicked, mit mehr, oder weniger FW, oder warum betonst du es so, dass es die 150mm Version ist?
> Das Wicked war doch auch schon dieses Jahr das AM/Enduro mit 150mm FW.



Steht doch sogar in der Überschrift, dass ein Wicked mit 160mm FW rauskommt. 




schbock schrieb:


> Das Problem ist dass es sich um ein lasttragendes Teil handelt.
> Dieses muss nach dem schweißen geröngt werden um zu überprüfen ob die Schweißnaht auch hält.
> 
> Was ich mir schon gedacht habe wäre den Hinterbau von nem anderen Rad zu nehmen. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand was da pasen könnte.
> Aber dann erlischt eben wieder die Garantie..



Wenn ein Schweißer was von seinem Handwerk und Alu schweißen versteht, dann brauchst du keine Röntgenprüfung.

Und viel Spaß beim Hinterbau suchen, wirst keinen finden.


----------



## ms06-rider (5. Oktober 2011)

RÃ¶ntgen nach dem schweiÃen? Das hab ich jetzt noch nie gehÃ¶rt. Das wÃ¤rmebehandelt werden muss ist klar. Als Anbieter hab ich Zonenschein und noch nen anderen gefunden, Name fÃ¤llt mir grad net ein. Die basteln aber auch so Costum Fahrradrahmen. Beiden sollte also das schweiÃen an FahrrÃ¤dern prinzipiell bekannt sein.
Das Platzproblem hab seh ich jetzt net ganz so ... AuÃen hab nen guten halbe Zentimeter noch Platz, Innen isses ca n ganzer. NatÃ¼rlich flext auch alles beim fahren, aber ich denk das mÃ¼sste schon noch gut passen. Und oben und unten ist ja ziemlich unbegrenzt Platz ... Die Angst dass es dann hinten reist hatte ich auch schon  Kannste mir mal n Bild davon schicken wo es hinten gerissen ist? 
Ich hatte mal angefragt wegen schweiÃen lassen - der meinte so etwa 150 â¬ fÃ¼r beide Seiten schweiÃen und verstÃ¤rken, aber da ist dann hinten noch nix getan... Ganz billig wirds also wohl leider net machbar sein  Naja ma schaun, ich muss jetzt eh erstma n bissi Geld drucken um meine FahrrÃ¤der wieder in Schuss zu bringen. Wenn ich was machen lass schick ich dir gern Bilder, kÃ¶nnte aber noch dauern, da jetzt eh fast schon Winter ist werd ich mir da wohl etwas Zeit lassen.
Hinterbau von nem anderen Rad kann ich mir net vorstellen dass da einer passt. Und Garantie ... Naja ich hab eh nur noch bis Februar ...

Ps: Wenn du mir nochmals antworten willst schick mir einfach ne PN, geht doch so langsam etwas arg offtopic


----------



## geosnow (5. Oktober 2011)

180mm braucht es nicht.


----------



## maurice-xy (5. Oktober 2011)

Sehr geil!


----------



## bakpoki (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde das Detail vom Ausfallende interessant: kann man mit den Langlöchern für die Scheibenbremsenaufnahme mit einem Adapter unterschiedliche Scheibendurchmesser fahren?
Haben das auch andere Hersteller?


----------



## B.Scheuert (5. Oktober 2011)

bakpoki schrieb:


> Ich finde das Detail vom Ausfallende interessant: kann man mit den Langlöchern für die Scheibenbremsenaufnahme mit einem Adapter unterschiedliche Scheibendurchmesser fahren?


Das wird wohl die Anpassung an die verstellbare Kettenstrebenlänge sein. Die Achsaufnahme hat ja auch Langlöcher mit dazu passenden Einsätzen für die drei Längenoptionen.


----------



## foreigner (6. Oktober 2011)

Und es ist das gleiche Prinzip wie es Commencal beim V3 hat.
Das Tues 2.0 finde ich jetzt nicht so berauschend. Die Eckdaten sind zwar gut, aber die Wippe komplett in einer Linie  mit den Sitzstreben, das begeistert mich nicht. So wird die Sitzstrebe von der Wippe 90° ums Eck geleitet, das spricht normalerweise nicht für ein sehr sensibles Ansprechverhalten und ein Fahrwerk das am Boden klebt. Es wird sich zeigen, ob dem so ist, Belastungstechnisch geht`s aber besser.

Sehr gespannt bin ich aber auf das Wicked 160 ltd. Das könnte ein echter Hammer werden. Ausstattung ist schon mal ein Traum. Was mich brennend interessiert ist der Preis. Bei Canyon kostet ein ebenbürtig Ausgestattetes Rad ca. 3000. 
Und YT war ja immer noch eine Stück billiger, das lässt hoffen.


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Oktober 2011)

Die Wippe dient nur der Führung (also dem Kennliniendesign) und wird nur geringe Kräfte aufnehmen. Ich würde es etwas weniger vorschnell beurteilen.

Ausserdem stimmt es so wie du sagst nicht, die Wippe lenkt zu beginn des FW geringfügg um (nicht Sitzstrebengeometrie ist wichtig, sondern die Linien zwischen den Lagern), bei zunehmendem Einfedern dürfte die Belastung zunehmend auf den Dämpfer deligiert werden, der dürfte also leicht degressiv sein.


----------



## Barthi (6. Oktober 2011)

11,2 Kilo für ein Seriendirtbike! Wow beeindruckend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Oktober 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Die Wippe dient nur der Führung (also dem Kennliniendesign) und wird nur geringe Kräfte aufnehmen.
> 
> ..., die Wippe lenkt zu beginn des FW geringfügg um (...), bei zunehmendem Einfedern dürfte die Belastung zunehmend auf den Dämpfer deligiert werden, der dürfte also leicht degressiv sein.


Wenn etwa führt, übt es Zwangskräfte aus. Die Wippe wird  anfangs maximal belastet. Sonst könnte anschließend keine Belastung an den Dämpfer delegiert werden. Von wem denn auch?

Paul


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Oktober 2011)

ja, wollte es der Einfachheit halber nicht so schreiben. 
Die Belastung am Anfang dürfte auf der Wippe eine Druckbelastung sein, nach einem gewissen Punkt steht die Wippe unter Zuglast. Der Übergang findet genau dann statt, wenn die Wippe kraftfrei ist, die Dämpferachse also in einer Linie mit dem Horstlink und dem Dämpfungslager steht.
Bis zu diesem Punkt entlastet die Wippe den Dämpfer, danach belastet sie ihn.
So war es gemeint.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Oktober 2011)

Ok


----------



## foreigner (7. Oktober 2011)

Genau darauf wollte ich raus. Will auch gar nichts vorschnell abtun, deshalb hab ich ja geschrieben, dass die Tests es zeigen werden. Allerdings wurden Bikes die ähnliche Belastungen aufweisen, immer als eher straff empfunden und hatten eigentlich nie superpotente Fahrwerke, die richtig am Boden kleben (da sie derart schnell und sensibel arbeiten können). Das ist eigentlich nur bei Bikes der Fall bei denen die Wippe auf Zug angelenkt sind, oder die Druckanlenkung in der Richtung liegt, in der der Hinterbau auch hin will. Ich bleibe daher skeptisch, lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren. Die Praxis wird es zeigen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Oktober 2011)

War das nicht beim alten Tues genauso? Das hat doch super funktioniert.


----------



## ecbguerilla (7. Oktober 2011)

In dern neuen Freeride, ist der Rahmen abgebildet!!


----------



## zrider (7. Oktober 2011)

ecbguerilla schrieb:


> In dern neuen Freeride, ist der Rahmen abgebildet!!




Nur der Rahmen oder auch das Komplettbike?


----------



## Oregonian (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab mal versucht den beschriebenen Lastwechsel an der Wippe nachzuvollziehen, aber dabei hakt es noch mit den Linien ("Dämpferachse also in einer Linie mit dem Horstlink und dem Dämpfungslager") den Wendepunkt zu finden. Einfachheitshalber 2 Fragen:
- Könnt ihr abschätzen bei wieviel Federweg dieser Wendepunkt liegt?
- Bis zu diesem Federweg, der evtl. im Sag-Bereich liegt, ist das Bike straff oder federt widerwillig und der Federweg ist eigentlich verloren?

Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## siggi985 (7. Oktober 2011)

Schade das es den Rahmen nie einzeln gibt :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (7. Oktober 2011)

eben dem Serienmodell mit Boxxer R2C2 Gabel und Vivid R2C Dämpfer wird es am 11.11.2011 auch wieder ein limitiertes World Cup Sondermodell zum fairen Preis geben.






gerade in der neuen freeride beim händler den preis gesehen 2888,-- euro, hammer.


----------



## siggi985 (7. Oktober 2011)

Siehe Bilder oben ;-)


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Oktober 2011)

Also der Rahmen sieht echt gut aus. 

Bin mal auf die Ausstattung und den Preis des normalen tues 2.0 gespannt. Hat das alte ltd nicht so um die 2600 gekostet?


----------



## siggi985 (7. Oktober 2011)

2424


----------



## zrider (7. Oktober 2011)




----------



## ms06-rider (7. Oktober 2011)

WOW - gefällt mir noch deutlich schlechter als das letztjährige Tues, hätte net gedacht dass sie das schaffen 
Edit: War aufs Ltd bezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (7. Oktober 2011)

Also die Ltd Lackierung war schon immer bescheiden aber das normale is nice, da lässt sich was mit machen


----------



## CorollaG6 (7. Oktober 2011)

Mir persönlich sagt der Übergang zwischen Unterrohr und Tretlagerbereich überhaupt nicht zu. Sieht aus wie ein riesiges Geschwür, welches unter dem Blech gewachsen ist ;-)

LTD. hat natürlich ein TOP PLV...


----------



## Jetpilot (7. Oktober 2011)

Oregonian schrieb:


> - Könnt ihr abschätzen bei wieviel Federweg dieser Wendepunkt liegt?
> - Bis zu diesem Federweg, der evtl. im Sag-Bereich liegt, ist das Bike straff oder federt widerwillig und der Federweg ist eigentlich verloren?
> 
> Vielen Dank vorab!



Punkt eins: Schwer abzuschätzen, sinvoll aber wäre das etwa in den SAG-Bereich zu legen oder etwas darüber, damit man eben wie von foreigner beschrieben hat darüberhinaus ein relativ sensibles Fahrwerk bekommt. Wird deshalb wohl auch so gemacht werden.

Punkt zwei: Es federt in diesem Bereich "wiederwilliger" ein, bzw. wird als straffer empfunden.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die das gemacht haben, um etwa das durchrauschen bei Landungen zu verringern.

Das ist aber alles recht ins blaue hineingeraten, die Anderen haben sicher auch noch was anzumerken.


----------



## foreigner (7. Oktober 2011)

Also, nur vor Weg: Beim "alten Tues" steht die Wippe wesentlich deutlicher zur Kettenstrebe abgewinkelt.
Meiner Ansicht nach muss man nicht die Linie zwischen Horst Link Lager und Wippenlager nehmen, sondern zwischen Achse und Wippenlager. Das Horst Link Lager führt zwar die "Sitzstrebe", wird aber letztendlich nur gezogen, da die Krafteinleitung an der Achse erfolgt.
Bei Harten Schlägen macht sich der Effekt wahrscheinlich überhaupt nicht bemerkbar, da hier mir großer Kraft das ganze überwunden wird. Den Effekt gibt es am ehesten bei kleineren bis mittleren sehr schnellen Schlägen, ansonste ist das bestimmt nicht spürbar. Letztendlich ist das auch nur im ersten Teil des Federwegs vorhanden. Also im Sagbereich. Damit kann man das in der Praxis nur Spüren wenn Löcher da sind und der Hinterbau so weit ausfedert oder aus dem Sag geht, beispielsweise bei hartem Anbremsen.
Auch könnte die Dämferanbringung an der Sitzstrebe sich positiv auswirken. Da bin ich mir nicht sicher, da müsste man das ganze wirklich mal komplett analysieren (und da warten wir doch lieber einfach auf einen Test, der sagt doch eh mehr aus als theoretische Spekulationen). Bei einer Befestigung an der Wippe könnte der Effekt größer sein.
Ich glaube dass es kein großer Nachteil ist. Es war nur auf hohem Niveau gemeckert. Und große Lager haben sie ja verbaut, damit die größeren Belastungen weggesteckt werden.

Geil schauts aus! Preis und Ausstattung (mit CCDB :O )ist mal wieder der Hammer. Aber leider haben sie`s mit der Grafik (wie so oft) übertrieben.

Aber was ist mit dem Wicked 160 LTD ?


----------



## Jetpilot (7. Oktober 2011)

> Also, nur vor Weg: Beim "alten Tues" steht die Wippe wesentlich deutlicher zur Kettenstrebe abgewinkelt.


spielt nur bedingt eine Rolle, die Einfederrichtung des Dämpfer ist nämlich auch anders.
Qualitativ sind beide aber auf jeden Fall ähnlich.



> Meiner Ansicht nach muss man nicht die Linie zwischen Horst Link Lager und Wippenlager nehmen, sondern zwischen Achse und Wippenlager.


Jein. Die auf den Dämpfer übertragene Kraft ist jeweils die Komponente aus der Zerlegung, die entlang der Linie von Horstlink und dem Dämpferlager wirkt. Was anderes kann da gar nicht angreifen (weil vereinfacht als Stab modellierbar).
Aber: Wie du richtig bemerkt hast kann man die angreifende Kraft an der Achse nur schwer (wenn gar nicht) präzse bestimmen, weil die Wirkungslinie der an der Achse angreifenden Kraft nicht fest ist (sondern davon abhängt in welchem Winkel Hinternisse das Rad treffen, ob gebremst wird, etz.)
Es geht mir also nur um eine rein qualitative Beschreinbung des Federwegs unabhängig von der tatsächlichen Lastrichtung an der Achse. Und der ist wohl leicht Degressiv



> Damit kann man das in der Praxis nur Spüren wenn Löcher da sind und der Hinterbau so weit ausfedert oder aus dem Sag geht, beispielsweise bei hartem Anbremsen.


Dito, das wird möglicherweise das sein, was als "bockig" bezeichnet wird. Wird sich aber zeigen...



> Auch könnte die Dämferanbringung an der Sitzstrebe sich positiv auswirken.


Es verändert das ganze System, es macht aus der Wippe ein Stab, da muss wieder ganz anders gerechnet werden als wenn die Wippe ein Balken ist (wenn der Dämpfer an der Wippe hängt)

Wie auch immer, ich werde mal versuchen es zu fahren...


----------



## neto (7. Oktober 2011)

was soll denn die rf turbine am normalen wicked? könnte ein ziemlicher preistreiber sein... trotzdem denke ich das wicked wird auf dem preisniveau des jetzigen notons liegen und dieses auch ersetzen


----------



## mtb_10 (7. Oktober 2011)

das dirt love is ja wohl der hammer, wenn es bei der ausstattung den preis von 2011 behält is ja wohl klar welches dirt ich mir kaufen werde auch wenn die lackierung nicht sehr aufwendig gemacht ist


----------



## lordcelio (7. Oktober 2011)

Wow, der neue Rahmen ist so leicht, dass man ihn mit einer Hand halten kann 
Und genügend alte Tues in Grösse M stehen auch schon zum Versand bereit!


----------



## Whiplash01 (7. Oktober 2011)

zrider schrieb:


> Nochmal zur besseren Ansicht



mutig, mutig...


----------



## foreigner (7. Oktober 2011)

http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/search/label/Young%20Talent

hier gibt`s die Diagramme zum Tues 2.0 Hinterbau.
Antisquat Antrieb und Bremse, Pedalrückschlag, Übersetzungsverhältnis über den Federweg und Kraft/Federweg.
Im Gegensatz zu den Vorgängern ist das Tues 2.0 über den ganzen Hub leicht progressiv. Die Vorgänger sind vor allem Gegen Ende degressiv. Da hat sich das durchschlagverhalten deutlich verbessert.
Antisquat geht in ordnung und dürfte mit 36 Blatt noch etwas besser sein. Also dann recht neutral der Hinterbau. Auf der Bremse wird der Hinterbau deutlich weicher, wie bei Viergelenker üblich, Pedalrückschlag fällt sehr gering aus (nicht spürbar). Insgesamt recht stimmig, allein von diesen Graphen her. Niedriges Übersetzungsverhältnis macht sich ja auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (7. Oktober 2011)

lordcelio schrieb:


> Wow, der neue Rahmen ist so leicht, dass man ihn mit einer Hand halten kann



 Wow yeah, vielleicht solltest du n wenig mehr trainieren, wenn dir das beim alten net gelungen ist


----------



## zrider (7. Oktober 2011)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> mutig, mutig...



Was hat das mit "mutig" zu tun, wenn ich die Bilder zur besseren Veranschaulichung nochmal in groß poste?


----------



## Jetpilot (7. Oktober 2011)

foreigner schrieb:


> hier gibt`s die Diagramme zum Tues 2.0 Hinterbau.
> Antisquat Antrieb und Bremse, Pedalrückschlag, Übersetzungsverhältnis über den Federweg und Kraft/Federweg.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu den Vorgängern ist das Tues 2.0 über den ganzen Hub leicht progressiv.
> ...



dito, danke fürs posten


----------



## Whiplash01 (7. Oktober 2011)

zrider schrieb:


> Was hat das mit "mutig" zu tun, wenn ich die Bilder zur besseren Veranschaulichung nochmal in groß poste?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urheberrechtsverletzung

Schon mal was von Urheberrechtsverletzung gehört, oder hast du dir die Freigabe für die Veröffentlichung vom Delius Klasing Verlag eingeholt, wenn nicht, dann hoffe mal, dass da kein Rechtsanwalt drüber stolpert. 

Und das ist kein Kluggeschei§§e, ein Kumpel von mir hat für so was richtig Kohle blechen dürfen!

Kleiner Tipp, schau mal auf der 3. Seite der Freeride unten rechts was da zum Thema Urheberrecht steht.


----------



## zrider (7. Oktober 2011)

Das wusste ich nicht, dann nehme ich die Bilder wieder raus. Aber ich habe die Bilder ja eigentlich nur von dem Post vor mir übernommen und einige haben ab Heute ja schon die Freeride im Briefkasten gehabt.


----------



## ms06-rider (7. Oktober 2011)

Er hats nur verlinkt ... Wobei ich dem deutschen Rechtssystem zutrauen würde, dass man auch dafür verklagt werden kann


----------



## Whiplash01 (7. Oktober 2011)

zrider schrieb:


> Das wusste ich nicht, dann nehme ich die Bilder wieder raus. Aber ich habe die Bilder ja eigentlich nur von dem Post vor mir Ã¼bernommen und einige haben ab Heute ja schon die Freeride im Briefkasten gehabt.



Ich weiÃ, der Ã¼ber dir sollte die Links auch schnellstens lÃ¶schen und das die Freeride heute schon bei den Abonnenten ist hat damit nichts zu tun, weil die Inhalte des Heftes ohne Erlaubnis weder heute noch zukÃ¼nftig verÃ¶ffentlicht werden dÃ¼rfen.

Im Web findet man tÃ¤glich etliche Urheberrechtsverletzungen, so lange keiner drÃ¼ber stolpert passiert ja auch nichts.
Mein Kumpel hatte nur eine Textzeile kopiert und in ein Forum gestellt und bekam einen Strafantrag in HÃ¶he von 5.000,- â¬!


----------



## zrider (7. Oktober 2011)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, der über dir sollte die Links auch schnellstens löschen und das die Freeride heute schon bei den Abonennten ist hat damit nichts zu tun, weil die Inhalte des Heftes ohne Erlaubnis weder heute noch zukünftig veröffentlicht werden dürfen.
> 
> Im Web findet man täglich etliche Urheberrechtsverletzungen, so lange keiner drüber stolpert passiert ja auch nichts.
> Mein Kumpel hatte nur eine Textzeile kopiert und in ein Forum gestellt und bekam einen Strafantrag in Höhe von 5.000,- !




5000 ist mal eine schöne Summe, habs jetzt aber rausgenommen. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Krissi_510 (7. Oktober 2011)

so ein scheiß. kein freerider! und wo ist das noton?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms06-rider (7. Oktober 2011)

@Krissi: Bitte sag mir nicht das du auf die Tues Fr Version anspielst mit "kein freerider" - das Tues Fr ist einfach n Downhill-bike mit inpotenter Gabel gewesen und hatte den Namen net verdient ...
@Whiplash: Das man nix veröffentlichen darf mit Urherberrecht blabla ist klar. Ich meine wie sieht es damit aus, wenn jemand anders irgendwo Bilder hochläd und du bindest diese Bilder dann irgendwo auf ner Seite ein - allerdings wirklich nur einbinden und nicht selbst hochladen - ist das dann auch illegal?


----------



## Whiplash01 (7. Oktober 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> @Whiplash: Das man nix veröffentlichen darf mit Urherberrecht blabla ist klar. Ich meine wie sieht es damit aus, wenn jemand anders irgendwo Bilder hochläd und du bindest diese Bilder dann irgendwo auf ner Seite ein - allerdings wirklich nur einbinden und nicht selbst hochladen - ist das dann auch illegal?



... frag deinen Anwalt!


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Oktober 2011)

Ihr habt Probleme. Glaubt ihr wirklich das die sich wegen dem Abfotografieren einer _Werbeanzeige_ ins Zeug legen werden!?

Wenn jemand qualitativ hochwertige PDF's von Tests und Artikeln hochlädt und im großen Stil verbreitet aber doch nicht zwei schummrige Fotos von 'ner Werbeanzeige.


----------



## Whiplash01 (8. Oktober 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ihr habt Probleme. Glaubt ihr wirklich das die sich wegen dem Abfotografieren einer _Werbeanzeige_ ins Zeug legen werden!?
> 
> Wenn jemand qualitativ hochwertige PDF's von Tests und Artikeln hochlädt und im großen Stil verbreitet aber doch nicht zwei schummrige Fotos von 'ner Werbeanzeige.



Schon mal was davon gehört, dass es Anwälte gibt, die sich auf so etwas (auch solche "Kleinigkeiten") spezialisiert haben?

Da gab es schon fette Abmahnungen für das runterladen von *einem* Lied, die verdienen damit ne Menge Schotter!

Bei meinem Kumpel war es weit weniger als 2 Bilder und dennoch gabs ne fette und teure Abmahnung.


----------



## Siemens (8. Oktober 2011)

ein Kollege von mir hat das auch von 2010 was da unterschied 2010 und 2012 ich würde mir auch auch ein holen .


----------



## zrider (8. Oktober 2011)

Siemens schrieb:


> ein Kollege von mir hat das auch von 2010 was da unterschied 2010 und 2012 ich würde mir auch auch ein holen .




???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty-1 (8. Oktober 2011)

Siemens schrieb:


> ein Kollege von mir hat das auch von 2010 was da unterschied 2010 und 2012 ich würde mir auch auch ein holen .



der Unterschied ist...

2


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (9. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Sixanator (10. Oktober 2011)

Bin gespannt!


----------



## Syrocool (10. Oktober 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> @Krissi: Bitte sag mir nicht das du auf die Tues Fr Version anspielst mit "kein freerider" - das Tues Fr ist einfach n Downhill-bike mit inpotenter Gabel gewesen und hatte den Namen net verdient ...



vergiss aber nicht das die rahmengeo beim fr eine andere ist als beim dh


----------



## zrider (10. Oktober 2011)

Der einzige Unterschied liegt im Lenkwinkel und der ist beim Tues DH 1% flacher, weil die Boxxer auch 20mm mehr Federweg hat.


----------



## heifisch (10. Oktober 2011)

Totem und Boxxer haben meines Wissens nach die gleiche Einbauhöhe. Zudem, wenn der Unterschied nur durch eine längere Gabel herbeigeführt wird, ändern sich z.B. auch die Tretlagerhöhe.


----------



## prolink (10. Oktober 2011)

welches rahmen material verwendet YT ?
6061 oder 7000er serie ?
6061 geht leider net ohne aushärtung im ofen

wenn ihr einen profi schweißer braucht dann kann ich euch sicher helfen


----------



## Freeloader (10. Oktober 2011)

Beim 2011er ist es 7005'er Alu


----------



## DiscoDuDe (10. Oktober 2011)

hmmm keine ahnung ob ich dem neuen dirtlove was abgewinnen soll....

gewicht top, styling auch wirklich gut, jedoch gefällt mir einfach die argle r nicht...  gegenüber einer dj1 naja 

wenn man dann noch eine argle RCT einbauen würde wäre das gewicht irgendwo bei 10,6  =)

bin aber auf den Preis gespannt! hoffentlich bleibt er so bei 700 in der umgebung


----------



## l.o.k.i (11. Oktober 2011)

Tues 2.0 WC Limited ist online aber nur am 11.11.11. bestellbar!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zhilo (11. Oktober 2011)

l.o.k.i schrieb:


> Tues 2.0 WC Limited ist online aber nur heute bestellbar!!




Am 11.11.2011 ab 0.00 Uhr wird das Tues 2.0 WC LTD Bike im Online-Shop freigeschaltet.


----------



## Freeloader (11. Oktober 2011)

Online ist es seit heute ...

16,9kg o Ped


----------



## cytrax (11. Oktober 2011)

GEIL GEIL GEIL


----------



## Master80 (11. Oktober 2011)

Verdammte Sch.... ! was für ein Angebot mit der Ausstattung!

Haben will !!!

@Cytrax

Wie Geil ! dein Sparstatus fürs Tues 38%
welches Tues solls den werden?


----------



## CaptainPsycho (11. Oktober 2011)

Also 5 Monate im Voraus die Kohle kassieren, finde ich nen bissl derbe. Wenn se pleite gehen ist das Geld weg. 

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## cytrax (11. Oktober 2011)

Na welches wohl


----------



## Freeloader (11. Oktober 2011)

Dann musst du zum Mäcces: "schnell mal sparen" !! Beeilung, soviel zeit bleibt nichtmehr


----------



## cytrax (11. Oktober 2011)

Eigentlich is mir sogar wurscht welches^^ Aber der Preis und die Ausstattung beim Tues is einfach genial und Optik is eh nur Geschmackssache. Jedenfalls will ich mir kein Bike kaufen das ich nicht sofort bezahlen kann  Und wenns soweit is fahr ich direkt nach forchheim und hols ab  (hab nicht weit)


----------



## Freeloader (11. Oktober 2011)

ich glaub ich lass es mir schicken , falls ich eins kauf.

Komme da zwar öfters vorbei, aber nicht dass es dann im auto verkratzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (11. Oktober 2011)

Ja nee im Karton werd ichs schon abholen aber ich finds auch mal interessant zu sehen wo das Bike herkommt


----------



## Alex-F (11. Oktober 2011)

> Unser Tues WC Limited Projekt geht in die zweite Runde. Nach dem wir letztes Jahr am 11.11. lediglich 24 Stück unser top ausgestatten WC DH Bikes angeboten haben und die Nachfrage so groß war, haben wir uns entschieden, dieses Jahr die Limitierung auf diesen Tag und nicht auf eine Stückzahl festzulegen!
> *Also, jeder der am 11.11.2011 ein Tues 2.0 DH WC Limited bestellt, bekommt auch eines!*


 
Das macht das ganze ja viel entspannter


----------



## Mirko29 (11. Oktober 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Das macht das ganze ja viel entspannter



Shit... Ich glaub ich muss mit meiner Regel brechen und einen kleinen Kredit für ein Bike aufnehmen


----------



## heifisch (11. Oktober 2011)

Mal sehen, ob der Server diesesmal wieder unter der Last am 11.11.11 zusammenbricht..


----------



## BommelMaster (11. Oktober 2011)

is natürlich scho heftig . bestellung 11.11.2011

lieferung april 2012.

ist natürlich nicht anders zu realisieren, wenn eine unbekannte stückzahl mit individuellen lackierungen angefertigt werden soll.

auf der anderen seite ein ziemlich guter plan:

werden auch nur 200 bestellt ham die abzgl der mwst ein halbes jahr eine knappe halbe million aufm konto, das sie fix anlegen können für ein halbes jahr. sehr cool!


----------



## Sixanator (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich befürchte ja fast, dass die limited edition dann von mehr Leuten gefahren wird, als das Serienmodell des TUES 2.0. Wenn man das Angebot bedenkt und das es den ganzen Tag Angeboten wird!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (11. Oktober 2011)

CaptainPsycho schrieb:


> Also 5 Monate im Voraus die Kohle kassieren, finde ich nen bissl derbe. Wenn se pleite gehen ist das Geld weg.
> 
> Grüße
> Joachim


Hat letztes Jahr auch funktioniert...

Das Angebot ist mal wieder Wahnsinn. Mit den ganzen Verstellmöglichkeiten kann das Rad locker mit anderen Racebikes mithalten, deren Rahmen + Dämpfer gern mal 3000 kosten.


----------



## Freeloader (11. Oktober 2011)

Mir gefallen die farben nicht, und trotzdem ordern und ändern wär bissl dekadent wenn die da extra den Namen draufmachen 

Ich warte noch auf das normale ...


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Oktober 2011)

Wird denn das Normale vor dem 11.11 vorgestellt? Mich würde halt der Preisunterschied interessieren. Wenn das normale mit 2400 oder mehr zu Buche schlägt tun die 400 fürs WC auch nicht mehr weh...


----------



## ecbguerilla (11. Oktober 2011)

Darauf warte ich auch, aber ich denke die werden so am 01.11 vorgestellt


----------



## svennox (11. Oktober 2011)

..oh man....KRASS_GEILE_ACTION..
nur2888,-â¬ wie abgebildet UND personalisiert mit eigenem Namen+NationFlagge ect.
http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=197
..jetzt bin ich aber ernsthaft am Ã¼berlegen..ob ich dabei bin ?! 


cytrax schrieb:


> GEIL GEIL GEIL


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Oktober 2011)

Was haben? Ist doch gute Preis?

Im Vergleich zu anderen Angeboten spart man auch den kauf von kostspieligen Titanfedern falls die Standardfeder nicht passt.


----------



## Mirko29 (11. Oktober 2011)

Wie war das eigentlich letztes Jahr? Konnte man da das Bike auch per Nachname bezahlen?

Edit: Hat sich erledigt. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Stumpjumper25th (11. Oktober 2011)

Abo gelöscht, da kein Interresse mehr am wicked 160ltd, da Ghost Cagua bestellt!


----------



## LordLinchpin (11. Oktober 2011)

finds auch nich gut per vorkasse. bei canyon kannst du jetzt bestellen, die lieferzeit ist nen hauch kürzer (aufs torque frx flashzone bezogen) und das teil bezahlst du wenn es da ist. und es ist besser ausgestattet. ok, etwas teurer, aber in meinen augen interessanter


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Oktober 2011)

"Etwas teurer" ist gut - das sind über 800 Steine mehr für ein bisschen Kashima-blingbling.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master80 (12. Oktober 2011)

Was sehr Interessant wird, ist das in der letzten Freeride Ausgabe 3/11 stand, das der Rhamen so Konstruiert wurde ihn auch in Carbon zu fertigen!

Klingt doch ganz nach einer LTD Version fürs nächste jahr in Carbon!?

Für 2999,- wäre ich dabei


----------



## whiteie (12. Oktober 2011)

Schade dass dieses Jahr die Aktion nicht limitiert ist...
nun gut bei 200-500 bestellten Bikes wird das auch schwierig mit dem Bikepark Osternohe und Fahrertraining.

Ob April jedoch realistisch sein wird....Ich glaub die wissen nicht wieviele Bikes Sie vom LTD absetzen werden

Wunderschönes Rad zum sagenhaften Preis.

Nun ja zum glück hab ich ein 24/24 von 2011


----------



## Sarge.at (12. Oktober 2011)

das bike is der hammer!!
11.11. ist rot markiert im kalender ;-)


----------



## Sixanator (12. Oktober 2011)

Krissi_510 schrieb:


> so ein scheiß. kein freerider! und wo ist das noton?



Folgende Mitteilung haben wir von YT Gründer Marcus Flossmann erhalten:
 _TUES 2.0_
_Unser preisgekröntes Downhill Bike haben wir für 2012 noch mal  komplett überarbeitet. Das Ergebnis dieser Evolution ist das TUES 2.0._
_Das neue 2.0 Modell ersetzt jedoch nicht das aktuelle Tues, welches  weiterhin in einer günstigen Ausstattungsvariante angeboten wird,  sondern wird als Top Modell zusätzlich in unser Programm aufgenommen._
_Erstmals wird dieses Bike nur noch in einer Downhill-Variante  angeboten. Eine Freeride-Version wie beim aktuellen Modell wird es vom  TUES 2.0 nicht geben, denn es wurde kompromisslos auf DH-Racing  ausgelegt!_
_Im Gegenzug rutscht das neue 2012er Noton, welches von den gleichen  Neuentwicklungen im Rahmenbau profitiert wie das TUES 2.0, in den  Bereich Superenduro (Air Version) und Freeride (Coil Version)."_


----------



## Lockedup90 (12. Oktober 2011)

An die Tues LTD Besitzer von 2011. Ist der Name mit Nationalflagge drauf lackiert oder ist es ein Sticker, welchen man nach belieben drauf kleben kann??


----------



## Freak35 (12. Oktober 2011)

ms06-rider schrieb:


> Kann ich so net bestätigen. Als ich den das erste Mal gebrochen hab (so Juni 2010 rum  ) war ich noch so bei 75kg ... Würde den Rahmen daher eher deutlich leichteren Fahrern empfehlen
> Ne echt ******* mit der aktuellen Wartezeit  Habs schon von n paar gehört ... Bin echt froh dass meiner grad irgendweshalb hält. Das Leute deshalb aufs Maul fliegen kann ich aber net verstehen. Net alle paar Abfahrten den Hinterbau auf Risse zu kontrollieren ist ähnlich unvernünftig wie net vor der Abfahrt zu checken ob beide Bremsen nen Druckpunkt haben, oder ab und an den Reifendruck zu checken ... Immerhin ist der Rest des Rahmens außer der Strebe ja stabiel. Solang du Garantie hast kansnte also noch einschicken, dananch würde ich halt mal im Internet nach jemand suchen der so Schweißarbeiten macht - hab da auch schon einen gefunden. Werds wohl schaun dass ich da meinen alten mal schweißen lass - werd berichten  Einfach beidseitig das Ding ordentlich verstärken lassen und gut ist. Kostet zwar n paar , aber ansonsten funzt der Rahmen ja top ...
> Ob der neue hält bin ich auch mal gespannt



Das mit dem schweißen ist zwar keine schlechte Idee,.... aber wenn der Rahmen an einer Stelle zu stabil/steif ist bricht er doch woanders!!!!?
Also ich würde da nicht einfach rumschweißen. YT hat sich bei ihrer Arbeit ja auch was gedacht. Entweder der Rahmen hält oder nicht


----------



## LordLinchpin (12. Oktober 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> "Etwas teurer" ist gut - das sind über 800 Steine mehr für ein bisschen Kashima-blingbling.



naja, da gibts ja nu noch mehr unterschiede als "nur" das kashima zeuchs


----------



## neto (12. Oktober 2011)

Freak35 schrieb:


> aber wenn der Rahmen an einer Stelle zu stabil/steif ist bricht er doch woanders!!!!? YT hat sich bei ihrer Arbeit ja auch was gedacht. Entweder der Rahmen hält oder nicht



nein, yt wird die kettenstreben wohl kaum als "sollbruchstelle" konzipiert haben die bricht, bevor etwas anderes/gravierenderes kaputt geht


----------



## stormher (12. Oktober 2011)

test

sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Oktober 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> naja, da gibts ja nu noch mehr unterschiede als "nur" das kashima zeuchs



Naja die relevanten Teile sind am Yt nicht wirklich schlechter bzw. identisch. Gabeln sind beide top und was man da jetzt bevorzugt ist 'ne reine Geschmacksfrage. 

In dem Zusammenhang zu behaupten das Torque wäre das interessantere Angebot halte ich für etwas gewagt. Bei Yt bekommt man im Prinzip gleich gut funktionierende Ausstattung und kann sich noch ein Dirt dazukaufen. Oder wenns sein muss verkloppt man die 888 und kauft sich 'ne 40.

Davon abgesehen: Eigentlich brauch ich das ltd. gar nicht. Wenn das "normale" bei 2099 bleibt würd mir das eigentlich reichen. Glaub eh nicht das ich da einen großen Unterschied merken werde. Vivid und Boxxer R2C2 sind ja auch nicht schlecht aber trotzdem juckt es mich in den Fingern.


----------



## Mirko29 (12. Oktober 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen: Eigentlich brauch ich das ltd. gar nicht. Wenn das "normale" bei 2099 bleibt würd mir das eigentlich reichen. Glaub eh nicht das ich da einen großen Unterschied merken werde. Vivid und Boxxer R2C2 sind ja auch nicht schlecht aber trotzdem juckt es mich in den Fingern.



Nach der ersten Euphorie hab ich genau das für mich auch beschlossen. Nachdem ich den Rahmen der "normalen" Version in der Freeride gesehen habe, gefällt mir die Farbe auch besser. Bin eh DH-Anfänger und ne R2C2 + Vivid ist mehr als gut genug für den Anfang, denke ich  Zur Not kann man den CCDB nach ner Weile noch nachrüsten...


----------



## DiscoDuDe (13. Oktober 2011)

also wenn jeder wirklich ein TUES limited bekommen sollte an diesem tage dann werden aber die server hilflos überlastet sein


----------



## ecbguerilla (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde eh, dass viele nicht auf einen WC niveau fahren, aber das Setup haben! Bei einem CCDB kann man soviel verstellen, dass es auch kein Spaß mehr macht....


----------



## JustDirtbiker (13. Oktober 2011)

BIKEMALO schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem play ?


genau was ist mit dem play?


----------



## Ketchyp (13. Oktober 2011)

ecbguerilla schrieb:


> Ich finde eh, dass viele nicht auf einen WC niveau fahren, aber das Setup haben!



Wenn man dann aber nicht wie ein WC Profi fährt, weiß man wenigstens das es nicht am Material sondern an einem selbst liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master80 (13. Oktober 2011)

ecbguerilla schrieb:


> Ich finde eh, dass viele nicht auf einen WC niveau fahren, aber das Setup haben! Bei einem CCDB kann man soviel verstellen, dass es auch kein Spaß mehr macht....




Hört sich an als hättest du nie was anderes gefahren als den CCDB!?

Ich fahre ihn im Tues 2011 seit ca. 4 monaten und er ist der Absolute Traum und kein vergleich zu anderen Dämpfern!
(Schon gefahrene Dämpfer Vivid und Rocco)

Das der CCDB kein spass macht wegen seiner verstellbandbreite kann ich nicht bestätigen! Überhaupt nicht!
Er bedarf mehr zeit bei der Persönlichen einstellung, aber auch das macht doch spass zu sehen wie er arbeitet wenn man Parameter ändert.

Kann deine aussage nicht verstehen und nachvollziehen!
Gerade das macht doch neben dem Fahren natürlich, spass.
Schrauben, verstellen, testen bis mein sein eigenes Perfektes Setup gefunden hat!
Wenn man zu Faul dafür ist, sollte man solche bikes nicht Fahren!!!


----------



## ghost-rider07 (13. Oktober 2011)

play wird schwarz!


----------



## zhilo (13. Oktober 2011)

ghost-rider07 schrieb:


> play wird schwarz!




stimmt


----------



## Freeloader (13. Oktober 2011)

Quelle?


----------



## zhilo (13. Oktober 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Quelle?



gesehen!


----------



## ghost-rider07 (13. Oktober 2011)

ich habs auch geshen


----------



## Freeloader (13. Oktober 2011)

Ihr seid aber sehr zaghafte augenzeugen

Bleibt der Rahmen gleich? Was für grafiken? schick? ausstattung?

Jedes wort muss man euch einzeln entlocken


----------



## JustDirtbiker (13. Oktober 2011)

genau immer muss man sich alles erfragen


----------



## We the People (13. Oktober 2011)

wartet noch 1 tag, laut fb sollen die 2012er modelle morgen online sein.


----------



## zhilo (13. Oktober 2011)

We the People schrieb:


> wartet noch 1 tag, laut fb sollen die 2012er modelle morgen online sein.




genau, morgen sind sie online.



nur soviel, ...ich fands richtig gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (13. Oktober 2011)

Lockedup90 schrieb:


> An die Tues LTD Besitzer von 2011. Ist der Name mit Nationalflagge drauf lackiert oder ist es ein Sticker, welchen man nach belieben drauf kleben kann??


Ist lackiert.


----------



## zhilo (13. Oktober 2011)

ghost-rider07 schrieb:


> ich habs auch geshen





haste die anderen auch gesehen? 
Geil oder?


----------



## zrider (13. Oktober 2011)

Wo habt ihr die Bikes denn gesehen?


----------



## ghost-rider07 (14. Oktober 2011)

ja noch ein paar andere durfte ich auch schon begutachten, ziemlich geile sache!


----------



## ghost-rider07 (14. Oktober 2011)

zhilo schrieb:


> haste die anderen auch gesehen?
> Geil oder?



sag mal bin ich vielleicht auf deim wicked probegefahren?


----------



## zhilo (14. Oktober 2011)

ghost-rider07 schrieb:


> sag mal bin ich vielleicht auf deim wicked probegefahren?




gut möglich. 
war am Freitag Nachmittag den 30ten.


----------



## zhilo (14. Oktober 2011)

Die 2012 Modelle sind nun online.


----------



## CorollaG6 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann keine neuen Bikes sehen...


----------



## Sarge.at (14. Oktober 2011)

die homepage ist gerade down...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JustDirtbiker (14. Oktober 2011)

Also bei mir klappts oben rechts in der Ecke auf 2012 Bikes gehen Neben Facebook und Youtube Verlinkung. Oo die Seite ist wieder net da. Die Seite ist überladen. War aber au klar!


----------



## Freeloader (14. Oktober 2011)

hier 

gibts das Preview. Allerdings ist die Seite schon Ã¼berlastet:

Kleiner Auszug:

Tues 2.0 noch nicht dabei
Noton kommt erst im April 2012
Es gibt 4 Wicked's

Play: schwarz und 1699â¬
Tues: 1899â¬
Wicked 150: 1899â¬
Wicked 150 Ltd: 2899â¬
Wicked 160: 2099â¬
Wicked 160 LTD: 2999â¬


----------



## JustDirtbiker (14. Oktober 2011)

Ja die Infos hab ich au schon bin einmal mit glück auf die seite gekommen


----------



## zhilo (14. Oktober 2011)

hier die direkten Links zu den einzelnen Wickeds:
http://www.yt-industries.com/de/bikes-2012/wicked-160-ltd/
http://www.yt-industries.com/de/bikes-2012/wicked-160/
http://www.yt-industries.com/de/bikes-2012/wicked-150/
http://www.yt-industries.com/de/bikes-2012/wicked-150-ltd/

dauer zwar lange bis sich die Seite aufbaut, aber funktioniert wenigstens


----------



## zrider (14. Oktober 2011)

Hier alle Modelle
http://www.yt-industries.com/de/bikes-2012/


----------



## JustDirtbiker (14. Oktober 2011)

ja das dauert eine ewigkeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neto (14. Oktober 2011)

bin schwer enttäuscht von der optik des wicked 160! da kann man ja nichtmal mehr ausschlachten...


----------



## mc83 (14. Oktober 2011)

Noton: "COMING APRIL 2012"

Das heißt ab April erst bestellbar (Lieferbar Mitte / Ende 2012) oder "schon" lieferbar?
Wenn erst bestellbar, dann hat mich YT als Kunden höchstwahrscheinlich verloren!


----------



## JustDirtbiker (14. Oktober 2011)

ich weiß auch nicht so genau wie die das mit dem noton machen


----------



## fone (14. Oktober 2011)

nix interessantes dabei. optik wird jedes jahr schlimmer. wenn man wüsste, wie das Tues 2.0 aussieht... aber die info gibts sicher erst nach dem 11.11...


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Oktober 2011)

Im Artikel steht doch das die Infos zum Tues 2.0 am 1.11 bekanntgegeben werden.


----------



## Serpentinebiker (14. Oktober 2011)

Also ich muss schon sagen, ich bin jetzt bisschen enttäuscht... Das Play gefällt mir nicht sehr gut, das jetzige weiße sieht 10-mal besser aus. das Romp is ja ganz ok, aber das Dirtlove und das neue " Einsteiger-Tues" haben sie optisch nich gut hingekriegt  Naja, vielleicht sehen sie in echt ja besser aus. Aber eins muss man schon sagen: YT hat das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis überhaupt


----------



## fone (14. Oktober 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Im Artikel steht doch das die Infos zum Tues 2.0 am 1.11 bekanntgegeben werden.



ah, verdammt stimmt  

aber das ist gut  danke


----------



## LordLinchpin (15. Oktober 2011)

hab ich grad erst gesehen:

"Die Qualität der Produkte und der Fertigungsschritte unterscheiden sich deutlich von denen anderer asiatischer Länder. So werden zum Beispiel alle unsere Rahmen nicht von Schweißrobotern sondern mit größter Sorgfalt von Hand geschweißt."

durch solche aussagen disqualifizieren sie sich immer mehr bei facharbeitern die ahnung haben


----------



## B.Scheuert (15. Oktober 2011)

Dafür haben die Jungs aber Ahnung von Marketing.


----------



## KaffeeToGo (15. Oktober 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> hab ich grad erst gesehen:
> 
> "Die Qualität der Produkte und der Fertigungsschritte unterscheiden sich deutlich von denen anderer asiatischer Länder. So werden zum Beispiel alle unsere Rahmen nicht von Schweißrobotern sondern mit größter Sorgfalt von Hand geschweißt."
> 
> durch solche aussagen disqualifizieren sie sich immer mehr bei facharbeitern die ahnung haben



Nu komm, nur weil dein Rahmenkit mehr gekostet hat als das ganze Tues WC musste nicht hier rumstänkern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zhilo (15. Oktober 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> hab ich grad erst gesehen:
> 
> "Die Qualität der Produkte und der Fertigungsschritte unterscheiden sich deutlich von denen anderer asiatischer Länder. So werden zum Beispiel alle unsere Rahmen nicht von Schweißrobotern sondern mit größter Sorgfalt von Hand geschweißt."
> 
> durch solche aussagen disqualifizieren sie sich immer mehr bei facharbeitern die ahnung haben



und was soll das nun uns nicht-facharbeitern ohne ahnung sagen?


----------



## schwarze13 (15. Oktober 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> hab ich grad erst gesehen:
> 
> "Die Qualität der Produkte und der Fertigungsschritte unterscheiden sich deutlich von denen anderer asiatischer Länder. So werden zum Beispiel alle unsere Rahmen nicht von Schweißrobotern sondern mit größter Sorgfalt von Hand geschweißt."
> 
> durch solche aussagen disqualifizieren sie sich immer mehr bei facharbeitern die ahnung haben



Hallo Lord,

mittlerweile haben wir - glaube ich - alle mitbekommen bei welchem deutschen Bike-Hersteller du arbeitest, von dem ich selber wirklich großer Fan bin und der bezüglich der Rahmenqualität auch meiner Meinung nach bessere Qualität liefert.

YT schlecht zu machen - egal ob in manchen Punkten berechtigt oder nicht - und unsere Marke hochzuhalten hat jedoch unsere Marke bestimmt nicht nötig und YT wirklich nicht verdient.

Jeder soll selber entscheiden und nach 1-2 Saisons sehen, ob die Entscheidung richtig war.


----------



## Ketchyp (15. Oktober 2011)

zhilo schrieb:


> und was soll das nun uns nicht-facharbeitern ohne ahnung sagen?



Es ist absolut egal ob die Schweißarbeiten automatisch oder manuel per Hand durchgeführt werden. Eine Schweißanlage kostet viel Geld, verrichtet ihre Arbeit dann aber durchweg gleich, während ein Arbeiter auch mal einen schlechten Tag haben kann.
Aber wirklich wichtig ist nur der Qualitätsstandard, den die Firma vorgibt und eben dessen Einhalt. Wenn der Maschinenpark nicht gewartet wird und die Schweißer besoffen sind kommt bei beiden ein schlechtes Produkt raus. 
Dementsprechend ist es mir egal wer meinen Rahmen schweißt, hauptsache die Qualität passt.


----------



## Wolfplayer (15. Oktober 2011)

das ist doch wohl ein Witz...Noton erst im April 

und Lieferung dann im August oder spaeter wie dieses Jahr   

oder sie sparen sich das 2012er um im April dann das 2013er vorzustellen


----------



## LordLinchpin (15. Oktober 2011)

ich habe yt schon schlecht gemacht als ich noch anderweitig gearbeitet habe. daran liegts also nich.

ist irgendwo auf der yt hp der "perfekt funktionierenden V4L Hinterbau" genau erklärt? ich habe nichts gefunden


----------



## johnny_knoe (17. Oktober 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ist irgendwo auf der yt hp der "perfekt funktionierenden V4L Hinterbau" genau erklärt? ich habe nichts gefunden



Ist doch egal, hauptsache er funktioniert so wie angekündigt


----------



## zhilo (17. Oktober 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ist irgendwo auf der yt hp der "perfekt funktionierenden V4L Hinterbau" genau erklärt? ich habe nichts gefunden




würde ausser dir wohl eh keiner verstehen


----------



## LordLinchpin (17. Oktober 2011)

na dann reichts ja wenn einer sagt wo es steht. ansonsten kann mir gerne auch jemand versuchen zu erklären wie es funktioniert, bin da offen für interpretationen


----------



## esmirald_h (17. Oktober 2011)

YT Industries GmbH
Zweibrückenstr. 2
91301 Forchheim
Deutschland

Telefon: +49 (0) 9191 / 736 305-0
Telefax: +49 (0) 9191 / 736 305-55
E-Mail: [email protected] 
Website: www.yt-industries.com

Geschäftsführer: Markus Flossmann und Jacob Fatih


*Frage doch nach und kläre uns auf.*



LordLinchpin schrieb:


> na dann reichts ja wenn einer sagt wo es steht. ansonsten kann mir gerne auch jemand versuchen zu erklären wie es funktioniert, bin da offen für interpretationen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (17. Oktober 2011)

welche firmen erklären denn die funktion ihres hinterbaus ausreichend? 
bei mondraker find ich jetzt auch nix dramatisch informatives.


----------



## B.Scheuert (17. Oktober 2011)

Lacondeguy jetzt auf YT Industries - und direkt mal den Contest gewonnen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Oktober 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> na dann reichts ja wenn einer sagt wo es steht. ansonsten kann mir gerne auch jemand versuchen zu erklären wie es funktioniert, bin da offen für interpretationen



Guckst du hier im Thread:



foreigner schrieb:


> http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/search/label/Young%20Talent
> 
> hier gibt`s die Diagramme zum Tues 2.0 Hinterbau.
> Antisquat Antrieb und Bremse, Pedalrückschlag, Übersetzungsverhältnis über den Federweg und Kraft/Federweg.
> ...


----------



## LordLinchpin (17. Oktober 2011)

ich hab ja mal direkt am stand nachgefragt und fand "wir wussten nich was wir sonst draufschreiben sollen" mehr so, naja, armselig. aber dann frage ich gerne mal nach.

@tabletop: das is schonmal n anfang, aber was da jetzt virtuell sein soll können sie scheinbar nicht erklären. die beschreibung da oben ist halt ein 4-gelenker


----------



## Newmi (17. Oktober 2011)

Das frag ich mich auch schon länger, was an dem Hinterbau "Virtuell" sein soll!!


----------



## S*P*J (17. Oktober 2011)

Newmi schrieb:


> Das frag ich mich auch schon länger, was an dem Hinterbau "Virtuell" sein soll!!



die können ja schlecht draufschreiben "Neuentwickelter 4 Gelenker" dann lieber V4L, klingt doch schon viel virtueller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (18. Oktober 2011)

also bis jetzt kam keine antwort. bezüglich des kettenstrebenproblemes hätten sie ihn lieber B4L nennen sollen...

nein, halt, DAS ist die lösung: durch das brechen der kettenstreben wird der ganze spaß virtuell. es kann so einfach sein.


----------



## esmirald_h (18. Oktober 2011)

Da Du ja anscheinend bei Canyon arbeitest würde ich nicht so laut schreien. Canyon hat ja auch genügend Dreck am Stecken.

Nerve: Steuerrohr; Sitzstrebe
Torque: Lagersitz
Strive: Lagerung



LordLinchpin schrieb:


> also bis jetzt kam keine antwort. bezüglich des kettenstrebenproblemes hätten sie ihn lieber B4L nennen sollen...
> 
> nein, halt, DAS ist die lösung: durch das brechen der kettenstreben wird der ganze spaß virtuell. es kann so einfach sein.


----------



## fone (18. Oktober 2011)

ah cool, ein produkt - problem thread:

vpp- lager
rotwild - rotwild
corratec - corratec

plz continue


----------



## zhilo (18. Oktober 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ich hab ja mal direkt am stand nachgefragt und fand "wir wussten nich was wir sonst draufschreiben sollen" mehr so, naja, armselig. aber dann frage ich gerne mal nach.
> 
> @tabletop: das is schonmal n anfang, aber was da jetzt virtuell sein soll können sie scheinbar nicht erklären. die beschreibung da oben ist halt ein 4-gelenker




Vielleicht hilft dir ja das weiter: *
Virtualität* ist die Eigenschaft einer Sache, nicht in der Form zu  existieren, in der sie zu existieren scheint, aber in ihrem Wesen oder  ihrer Wirkung einer in dieser Form existierenden Sache zu gleichen. Das  Wort führt über den französischen Begriff _virtuel_ (fähig zu wirken, möglich) zurück auf das lateinische Wort _virtus_ (Tugend, Tapferkeit, Tüchtigkeit, Kraft, Männlichkeit).

Setze dich doch mal auf eins drauf und fahre damit, du als Fachmann müßtest doch sofort erkennen wie er funktioniert ,du erkennst ja auch nur vom anschauen dass die Bikes schlecht sind.


----------



## othu (18. Oktober 2011)

Aber Canyon umgeht die Probleme ganz geschickt indem Sie erst gar keine Räder ausliefern! Die haben so lange Lieferzeiten dass die Kunden an Altersschwäche sterben bevor sie das Rad in Händen halten. 
Ergo: es gibt keine Beschwerden!!!



Einfach nur peinlich hier gegen eine Mitbewerber so abzustänkern...
(ich habe weder ein YT, noch ein Canyon, noch plane ich eines von beiden zu kaufen!)


----------



## Fabu82 (18. Oktober 2011)

Kettenstrebenprobleme sind wohl nicht nur ein Problem bei YT gewesen,damit haben wohl so einige Hersteller ihre Sorgen gehabt.
Das neues Modell sind bis jetzt nur sehr weniger Tester gefahren und ich finde es nicht schlimm wenn ein gut ausgestattetes Bike für relativ wenig Geld zu haben ist.Somit wird auch für Einsteiger das Biken ermöglicht.
Wenn ich mir anschaue was Specialized für das "Einsteiger Downhillbike" Status haben will und was da für lächerliche Parts dran sind,dann muss man schon zwangsläufig wo anders kaufen gehen.


----------



## ms06-rider (18. Oktober 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ... hätten sie ihn lieber B4L nennen sollen...


  Hätte ja nie gedacht, dass ich mal in einer Diskussion über YT voll und ganz deiner Meinung sein würde - aber in dem Punkt ...


----------



## LordLinchpin (18. Oktober 2011)

ICH WAR VORHER SCHON GEGEN YT VERDAMMT!!! das hat mit canyon garnichts zutun


----------



## Fabu82 (18. Oktober 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ICH WAR VORHER SCHON GEGEN YT VERDAMMT!!! das hat mit canyon garnichts zutun



Und warum?


----------



## Bike_Ride (18. Oktober 2011)

Weil´s zum guten Ton des IBC´s gehört!
Alle Versender-Bike´s sind eh kacke, weißte doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (18. Oktober 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ICH WAR VORHER SCHON GEGEN YT VERDAMMT!!! das hat mit canyon garnichts zutun



Das mag sein, aber jetzt bist du scheinbar bei Canyon!
Und da das im Forum bekannt ist, hat jede Aussage deinerseits gegen eine Mitbewerber deines Arbeitgebers ein Gschmäckle...

Ich bin mir sehr sicher(!), dass dieser Umstand deinen AG auch nicht sooo besonders freuen dürfte...


----------



## zhilo (18. Oktober 2011)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Weil´s zum guten Ton des IBC´s gehört!
> Alle Versender-Bike´s sind eh kacke, weißte doch




Canyon dann auch? Ist ja auch ein Versender!


----------



## othu (18. Oktober 2011)

Canyon ist ja eher ein Nicht-Versender (siehe wie oben geschrieben die Lieferzeiten [die dann eh nie eingehalten werden])


----------



## Bike_Ride (18. Oktober 2011)

zhilo schrieb:


> Canyon dann auch? Ist ja auch ein Versender!



Sorry ich hätte meinen gesamten Post in *ironie* setzten sollen!


----------



## B.Scheuert (18. Oktober 2011)

Kindergarten hier...

Neue Infos von YT:


> Hallo YT Fans,wir freuen uns über die zahlreichen Anfragen und das positive Feedback  zu unseren neuen Modellen. Da auch viele Fragen zum Tues2.0 und zum  Noton2.0 von euch kommen, möchten wir euch hiermit nochmals über den  aktuellen Stand informieren: Das Tues2.0 Serienmodell ist bereits im  letzten Entwicklungsschritt und kann erst Ende November final von uns  vorgestellt werden. Das Noton2.0 Modell werden wir erst im April 2012  als sog. "Mid-Season Modell" vorstellen. Euer YT Team


----------



## Freeloader (18. Oktober 2011)

Danke für diese Info.


----------



## Bike_Ride (18. Oktober 2011)

Jo, Danke!

Also wird man wohl doch vorher keinen Vergleich zwischen LTD und Serien Tues 2.0 machen können....
Unschön, aber was solls.


----------



## heifisch (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich vermute mal, dass man das garnicht vorher soll..


----------



## fone (18. Oktober 2011)

schade, war aber irgendwie logisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master80 (18. Oktober 2011)

Die Geo Daten für das Tues 2.0 haben sich leicht geändert zum 2011er Tues.

Worauf ich hauptsächlich anspielen will ist der Reach (Effektive Oberrohrlänge) siehe HP YT.

Rahmengröße M
Tues 2011 403mm 
Tues 2012 415mm

Rahmengröße L
Tues 2011 428mm
Tues 2012 440mm

Denkt ihr das es einen großen merklichen unterschied macht?
Das neue Tues ist sichtlich länger insgesammt.


----------



## mc83 (19. Oktober 2011)

Die Info bezüglich des Notons habe ich auch schon indirekt erfahren.
Daher ist YT für mich nicht mehr interessant.
Ich denke dass die sich so in den Finger schneiden.
Im April wird das Rad vorgestellt, wann ist das dann bei einem zu Hause?
Ich werde mir ein FRX holen.
Schade eigentlich - PL währe bei YT doch besser.


----------



## LordLinchpin (19. Oktober 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber jetzt bist du scheinbar bei Canyon!
> Und da das im Forum bekannt ist, hat jede Aussage deinerseits gegen eine Mitbewerber deines Arbeitgebers ein Gschmäckle...
> 
> Ich bin mir sehr sicher(!), dass dieser Umstand deinen AG auch nicht sooo besonders freuen dürfte...



da die meisten nur von 12 bis mittag denken kann es sein, aber jeder der vorher schon mit mir zutun hatte weiß dass ich meine meinung nicht erst seit dem arbeitgeberwechsel habe.

und in meinem arbeitsvertrag stand auch nicht dass ich meine meinung abgeben und eine andere annehmen muss.

seid ihr denn, soweit ihr überhaupt schon arbeiten geht, denn immer einer meinung mit eurem arbeitgeber?



und das was von euch (z.t. scheinbar profis) niemand geschafft hat kam wenigstens von YT direkt in mein postfach, eine erklärung des hinterbaus


----------



## Fabu82 (19. Oktober 2011)

Dafür das du YT total Mist findest,interesssierst  du dich doch ziemlich stark für die Funktion des Hinterbaus,wenn du die Firma und deren Produkte nicht ab kannst,dann schreibe doch bitte woanders weiter.


----------



## othu (19. Oktober 2011)

Mein letzter Beitrag zu dem Thema:



LordLinchpin schrieb:


> und in meinem arbeitsvertrag stand auch nicht dass ich meine meinung abgeben und eine andere annehmen muss.



Muss es auch nicht, nach § 241 II BGB gehören zu den allgemeinen Pflichten des Arbeitnehmers (z.b. Arbeitspflicht) auch diverse Nebenpflichten: einzelne Unterlassungspflichten, aber auch Pflichten zum positiven Tun.

In diesem Fall z.b. die Treupflicht, d.h. du darfst nichts Tun, was dem allgemeinen Ansehen deines Arbeitgebers schadet.

Bedeutet: du darfst deine Meinung haben, sie auch im privaten Kreis vertreten und kundtun, offen in einem Internetforum in dem allgemein bekannt ist, dass du für Canyon arbeitest, gegen einen Mitbewerber deines AG stänkern könnte dir z.B. eine Abmahnung einbringen.


----------



## schwarze13 (19. Oktober 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ...
> und das was von euch (z.t. scheinbar profis) niemand geschafft hat kam wenigstens von YT direkt in mein postfach, eine erklärung des hinterbaus


 
Zwei ernst gemeinte Fragen:

- Was stört Dich eigentlich im Detail an YT?
- Könntest Du bitte die o.g. Erklärung hier mal posten?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (19. Oktober 2011)

was mich genau stört? eine grundsätzliche antipathie. das erste mal gesehen und schon ein schlechtes bauchgefühl gehabt. zudem habe ich an einigen YT gearbeitet und war schockiert was ich da so gesehen habe. mag sein dass preis leistung gut sind, aber saus meiner sicht als mechaniker bin ich erschüttert.

und ob ich das posten darf müsste ich ihn fragen, warte noch auf ne mail von ihm, dann kann ich das tun


----------



## timmeygasmus (19. Oktober 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> eine grundsätzliche antipathie.



Die hab ich Dir gegenüber auch, bring ich aber auch nicht jedes mal zum Ausdruck wenn ich Deinen Namen hier irgendwo lese?

Was hat Dich denn als "Mechaniker" so sehr erschüttert? Und jetzt laber nicht irgendwas von "allgemeiner Verarbeitungsqualität", nenn mal was konkretes.


----------



## LordLinchpin (19. Oktober 2011)

timmeygasmus schrieb:


> Die hab ich Dir gegenüber auch, bring ich aber auch nicht jedes mal zum Ausdruck wenn ich Deinen Namen hier irgendwo lese?



damit ist mein ziel erreicht. zumindest ein etappenziel.




timmeygasmus schrieb:


> Was hat Dich denn als "Mechaniker" so sehr erschüttert? Und jetzt laber nicht irgendwas von "allgemeiner Verarbeitungsqualität", nenn mal was konkretes.



dazu kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, darf ich nicht, weißt schon § 241 II BGB


----------



## timmeygasmus (19. Oktober 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> dazu kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, darf ich nicht, weißt schon § 241 II BGB



Bezeichnend.


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Oktober 2011)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Jo, Danke!
> 
> Also wird man wohl doch vorher keinen Vergleich zwischen LTD und Serien Tues 2.0 machen können....
> Unschön, aber was solls.



Ich bestell einfach mal ein Ltd., warte bis Ende November mit der Bezahlung und storniere ggf.


----------



## Master80 (19. Oktober 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich bestell einfach mal ein Ltd., warte bis Ende November mit der Bezahlung und storniere ggf.




Wie Groß bist du und in welcher Größe bestellst du?


----------



## bastey. (19. Oktober 2011)

Dummerweise muss man bereits innerhalb von 14 Tagen überweisen, da sonst so oder so die Bestellung storniert wird. Wird also nichts mit dem Plan, beziehungsweise sehr sehr knapp (; Mich würde allerdings dennoch interessieren, was der Lord da so bei yt gesehen hat!


----------



## johnny_knoe (20. Oktober 2011)

bastey. schrieb:


> Mich würde allerdings dennoch interessieren, was der Lord da so bei yt gesehen hat!



Natürlich die tiefsten Abgründe an Fahrradkonstruktionen, die sonst noch niemand außer ihm entdeckt hat. Zielsicher kann er bestimmt jetzt schon sagen, bei welchem Bike und an welcher Stelle die nächste Kettenstrebe bricht. All das gibts natürlich nur bei YT, die anderen betreiben alle perfekte Ingenieurskunst!


----------



## LordLinchpin (20. Oktober 2011)

johnny_knoe schrieb:


> Natürlich die tiefsten Abgründe an Fahrradkonstruktionen, die sonst noch niemand außer ihm entdeckt hat. Zielsicher kann er bestimmt jetzt schon sagen, bei welchem Bike und an welcher Stelle die nächste Kettenstrebe bricht. All das gibts natürlich nur bei YT, die anderen betreiben alle perfekte Ingenieurskunst!




erwischt. ich habe mit meinem röntgenblick die räder geprüft und habe dann im kopf durch diverse formeln die genauen fehler endeckt und weiß genau wann welches rad bricht...

als mech guggt man halt genauer hin, aber wie gesagt, mir sind die hände gebunden.

ps: biete auch brustvergrößerungen durch handauflegen an


----------



## zhilo (20. Oktober 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> erwischt. ich habe mit meinem röntgenblick die räder geprüft und habe dann im kopf durch diverse formeln die genauen fehler endeckt und weiß genau wann welches rad bricht...
> 
> als mech guggt man halt genauer hin, aber wie gesagt, mir sind die hände gebunden.
> 
> ps: biete auch brustvergrößerungen durch handauflegen an





Da könntest du endlich mal einen sachlichen Beitrag in diesem Forum leisten und was kommt raus......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (20. Oktober 2011)

zhilo schrieb:


> Da könntest du endlich mal einen sachlichen Beitrag in diesem Forum leisten und was kommt raus......



wat? sachlich? in diesem forum?


----------



## siggi985 (20. Oktober 2011)

@LordLinchpin:
Warum postest du überhaupt in dem Thread wenn du YT eh nicht magst? Langeweile? Keine Freunde? Machs doch einfach so wie manch anderer "hater" und poste woanders rum... Deine Meinung interessiert hier eh niemanden und deine "Argumente" sind auch der Wahnsinn....Du kannst über YT sagen was du willst aber man bekommt für den Preis ein Bike was seine Arbeit sehr gut macht, Top Parts hat und wenn die Kettenstrebe oder sonst was mal bricht hat man in kürzester Zeit eine neue. Glaub nicht das du bei deiner Mondraker Cola-Dose (Bestimmt auch schon mit Delle beim Gabelanschlag) oder iwelchen anderen Bikes alla Demo iwelche Vorteile gegenüber dem Tues hast.... Und da brechen sogar auch Kettenstreben und ganze Rahmen :-O Aber die dürfen das bestimmt weil sie viel teurer sind und blablabla


----------



## bastey. (20. Oktober 2011)

Und was sagt der Lord dazu? Bei YT habe ich es noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## ms06-rider (21. Oktober 2011)

Ach das? Canyon hatte da mal nen kleinen Lieferengpass und hat deshalb n paar Rahmen von YT schweißen lassen... Sieht man ja was dabei rauskommt  






Wer kein Freund der Ironie (nein das ist keine Person) ist und meine Anspielungen nicht versteht einfach nicht drauf eingehen ...


----------



## LordLinchpin (21. Oktober 2011)

spottet ihr nur. aber du hast mich erwischt. ich habe verletzungsbedingt ne menge langeweile. und das summum hat nach einer saison garnichts, keine dellen, tiefen macken, risse, brüche oder ähnliches. ist halt ne gut gemachte "coladose" (lass dich nich täuschen, da ist mehr material als beim session, hört man deutlich.

ein gerissenes canyon? ach du *******. ich kann noch einen draufsetzen. ich hab schonmal ne gebrochene boxxer gesehen. unglaublich was? und das obwohl weltweit nur ca 27 stück rumfahren...


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. November 2011)

Mal 'ne Frage:

weiß nicht ob ich mir das normale Tues oder das Ltd holen soll.

Das Problem ist halt die Taktiererei von Yt mit der Vorstellung erst nach dem Verkauf des Ltd. Wenn ich wüsste wie groß der Preisunterschied ausfällt könnte ich mich eher entscheiden. Hat denn niemand Insider Infos?

Ich vermute mal das mir das Normale dicke reichen wird aber wie man weiß ist das Bessere des Guten Feind. 

Boxxer R2C2 ist ja eigentlich gleich schwer wie die Ti und von den Einstellmöglichkeiten im Prinzip gleichauf. Ich lese immer wieder das die neuen 888 dank dem offenen Ölbad besser "gehen" würden als 'ne Boxxer aber das halt ich fürn Gerücht. Meine Totem ging mit dem Floodgate-Mod und ordentlicher Schmierung auch butterweich und ich kann mir nicht  vorstellen das das bei Mz soviel besser sein soll, lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren.

Der Double Barrel ist ja nach einhelliger Meinung tatsächlich der zur Zeit beste Dämpfer am Markt aber ich frag mich ob ich dessen Einstellmöglichkeiten überhaupt ausreizen werde. Beim Vivid war mir das fast schon zu viel und ich will ja nicht ständig einstellen sondern fahren.

Blöd ist auch das man die Kohle über Monate vorstrecken muss. Das Normale Tues wär halt wirklich die Vernunftsenscheidung aber der Bauch sagt was anderes.


----------



## KonaStinkySix (3. November 2011)

Gibts jetzt eigentlich genaue Infos wann das Tues 2.0 auf der Homepage von YT zu sehen ist, in voller Ausstattung und mit genauem Preis? Das mit dem 01.11. scheint ja leider nicht ganz zu stimmen...


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. November 2011)

Soweit ich weiß ende November also nachdem die Ltd-Aktion gelaufen ist. Ist taktisch auch nicht unklug. Wenn das Normale jetzt ählich ausgestattet und gepriced wie im Vorjahr drinstehen würde gäbs sicher weniger Paranoide wie mit dem Ltd. liebäugeln aus Angst dass das normale teurer und damit der preisliche Abstand zu gering wird.


----------



## B.Scheuert (3. November 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich lese immer wieder das die neuen 888 dank dem offenen Ölbad besser "gehen" würden als 'ne Boxxer aber das halt ich fürn Gerücht.




Offenes Ölbad hat Marzocchi übrigens schon seit Jahren, v.a. die RC3 Evo-Kartusche ist der ausschlaggebende Punkt. 


> Der Double Barrel ist ja nach einhelliger Meinung tatsächlich der zur  Zeit beste Dämpfer am Markt aber ich frag mich ob ich dessen  Einstellmöglichkeiten überhaupt ausreizen werde.


Das wird bei vielen Käufern problematisch sein. Aber dass wahnsinnig viel verdammt gutes Material ungenutzt durch die Bikeparks fährt, ist ein allgemeines Problem, das schon lange besteht. Als echtes Einsteigerbike, bei dem man auch nicht viel falsch einstellen kann, gibt es nächstes Jahr das aktuelle Tues in einer günstigeren Variante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (4. November 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Offenes Ölbad hat Marzocchi übrigens schon seit Jahren, v.a. die RC3 Evo-Kartusche ist der ausschlaggebende Punkt.
> Das wird bei vielen Käufern problematisch sein. Aber dass wahnsinnig viel verdammt gutes Material ungenutzt durch die Bikeparks fährt, ist ein allgemeines Problem, das schon lange besteht. Als echtes Einsteigerbike, bei dem man auch nicht viel falsch einstellen kann, gibt es nächstes Jahr das aktuelle Tues in einer günstigeren Variante.



das liegt aber meistens an der Bequemlichkeit der Kaeufer 
Neu=automatisch gut


----------



## fone (4. November 2011)

es ist nichts verwerfliches daran ein gutes bike zu fahren.


----------



## cytrax (4. November 2011)

KonaStinkySix schrieb:


> Gibts jetzt eigentlich genaue Infos wann das Tues 2.0 auf der Homepage von YT zu sehen ist, in voller Ausstattung und mit genauem Preis? Das mit dem 01.11. scheint ja leider nicht ganz zu stimmen...



Nach nem Anruf bei YT wurde mir gesagt das sie noch unschlüssig wegen Vorbau und LRS sind aber mitte November 2011 neue infos kommen werden.


----------



## Freak35 (4. November 2011)

jaja gute Ausrede von YT. Das Limited Tues kommt ja am 11.11.2011. Wenn sie aber das Tues 2.0 2012 schon vor dem Limited Tues herausbringen würden, könnten sich einige ja doch für das günstigere Modell entscheiden; weil die Ausstattung vom Tues 2011 war ja auch gut. Ich glaub nicht das die Ausstattung vom Tues 2.0 2012 viel schlechter wird als die vom letztjährigen Tues. Also reine Verkaufstaktik.


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. November 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Offenes Ölbad hat Marzocchi übrigens schon seit Jahren, v.a. die RC3 Evo-Kartusche ist der ausschlaggebende Punkt.
> Das wird bei vielen Käufern problematisch sein. Aber dass wahnsinnig viel verdammt gutes Material ungenutzt durch die Bikeparks fährt, ist ein allgemeines Problem, das schon lange besteht. Als echtes Einsteigerbike, bei dem man auch nicht viel falsch einstellen kann, gibt es nächstes Jahr das aktuelle Tues in einer günstigeren Variante.



Das Marzocchi schon immer ein offenes Ölbad hat weiß ich auch. Ich kann mir nur nicht vorstellen das die Dämpfungskartusche so vie besser funktioinieren soll als die einer Boxxer. 

Auf dem Papier hat die Boxxer ja immerhin wesentlich mehr externe Eisntellmöglichkeiten. Wenn das Mission Control natürlich so gut 'funktioniert' wie bie der Totem siehts natürlich anders aus...

Das ich das Material nicht ausreize würd ich nicht sagen aber gerade Einstellmöglichkeiten bei denen man Werkzeug braucht (Vivid, CCDB) oder gar die Forke zerlegen muss (Rc3 Evo) sind echt nervig.

Den Ending-stroke-Rebound beim Vivid hab ich vielleicht 2x verstellt, weils einfach nervig ist aufm Trails 'nen mini-Inbus rauszukramen und das jedesmal wenn man einen Klick vor oder zurückstellen will. Läuft beim CCDB alles über Werkzeug?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (4. November 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Marge beim Ltd so hoch ist, wie beim normalen 2.0! Insofern kann das schon sein, dass die Speck noch nicht 100% für das 2.0 steht.

Nur meine Meinung ;-)

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (4. November 2011)

tabletop, alles ist doch besser als ne boxxer.


----------



## B.Scheuert (4. November 2011)

@volleybecker: Genau das glaube ich auch.



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Auf dem Papier hat die Boxxer ja immerhin wesentlich mehr externe Eisntellmöglichkeiten. Wenn das Mission Control natürlich so gut 'funktioniert' wie bie der Totem siehts natürlich anders aus...


Die quantität der externen Einstellmöglichkeiten sagt nichts darüber aus, wie gut die Gabel funktioniert und nur nur bedingt darüber, wie gut sie auf individuelle Vorlieben einstellbar ist. Eine Shimstackveränderung ist zwar komplizierter, bietet aber viel mehr Möglichkeit, die Dämpfungscharakteristik zu verändern als 1-2 externe Rädchen(die vermutlich nur insgesamt mehr oder weniger High- bzw. Lowspeed-Dämpfung bewirken). Da man aber möglichst genau wissen muss, welche Veränderung man haben will und im Idealfall auch versteht, mit welchen internen Veränderungen das umgesetzt werden kann, ist das nichts für Anfänger. 
Unabhängig davon, hier mal ein Beispiel zur Funktion: Ich war mit einem Bekannten im Bikepark. Er auf einem normalen Tues DH, ich auf einem mit 888. Nachdem wir für eine Abfahrt die Räder getauscht haben, wollte er nichtmehr zurück auf sein Rad. Zitat: "Die Bremswellen spürt man mit der Gabal ja kaum noch! Mit der Boxxer muss ich mich am Lenker festkrallen und die 888 bügelt einfach drüber."




> *fone*:
> es ist nichts verwerfliches daran ein gutes bike zu fahren.


Nö,aber schön ist es nicht, wenn das Material, in das gute Ingenieure viel Arbeit, Kreativität und auch Geld gesteckt haben, einfach nicht entsprechend genutzt wird. Ich bin nicht neidisch, aber traurig finde ich das irgendwie schon. 

@Wolfplayer: Das Problem und die Gründe dafür sind mir genauso wie den beteiligten Entwicklern bewusst.


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. November 2011)

Wenn die 88 tatsächlich out of the Box besser geht lass ich mit mir ja drüber reden.

Das mit der Verstellung des internen Shimstacks ist halt so 'ne Sache. Wollte an einem Manitou-Dämpfer auch mal das SPV gegen einen Shimstack tauschen. Im Endeffekt wars dann aber so kompliziert ständig den Dämpfer mit dem ganzen Öl und entlüften auseinander- und wieder zusammenzubauen nur um zu merken das es wieder nicht passt zu nervig.

Ist das denn bei der Evo einfacher bzw. gibt's Anleitungen die einem erklären welche Änderung in welche Richtung geht (ähnlich den Tunes beim Vivid)

Ist das im Vordergrund der Shimstack?


----------



## B.Scheuert (4. November 2011)

Hier erkennt man die einzelnen Shims. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann man die komplette Einheit im Vordergrund nachbestellen bzw. die Shims der vorhandenen Einheit tauschen. Eine grobe Anleitung bzw. Einschätzung über den Arbeitsaufwand bekommst du wahrscheinlich bei Cosmic Sports an der Hotline(würde mich auch interessieren). 
Fur individuelle Anpassung bzw. Beratung würde ich mich auch an Cosmic, einen Tuner oder besser direkt an Marzocchi wenden, die können dir bestimmt Shimkonfigurationen empfehlen, die deinen Wünschen entsprechen. Oder hiermit selbst ins Thema einarbeiten.


----------



## Get_down (6. November 2011)

Also gibts nur die Worldcup Limited und den Boxxergrampf?


----------



## Get_down (8. November 2011)

Wie überzeuge ich meine Mam davon dass sie mir das Geld fürn Ltd WC vorstreckt? Ich versuche ihr immer klar zumachen, dass es das so wahrscheinlich nie wieder geben wird, aber ..........


----------



## othu (8. November 2011)

nächstes jar ist nicht nie wieder


----------



## Get_down (8. November 2011)

Warum bist du dir da so sicher das es dass noma gibt?


----------



## othu (8. November 2011)

gab es letztes jahr doch auch schon...


----------



## LordLinchpin (8. November 2011)

wird es auch weiterhin geben, bringt mehr kohle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (8. November 2011)

lieber in die schule gehen statt Mama azubetteln


----------



## geosnow (9. November 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Läuft beim CCDB alles über Werkzeug?



Ja, geht nur mit diesem krassen Werkzeug. Ehrlich, ist der Dämpfer gut plaziert, braucht es für die 4 klicks ca. 7 Sekunden. Okay, das Werkzeug braucht auch Platz, 2mmx70mmx40mm und ist etwa 20g schwer. Wenn du Glück hast, hat es noch irgendwo im Trikot Platz.


----------



## Master80 (9. November 2011)

Das mit dem Werkzeug ist kein problem in der Hosentasche finde ich!
Also ich hatte zumindest bisher keins

Kann mich da nur wiederholen! siehe Freeride Ausgabe 3/11 seite 34.

Chefdesigner Stefan Willared: "Wir haben das Bike so entworfen dass wir es auch in Carbon fertigen können"

Gesichtsbuch seiten eintrag von Andreu Lacondeguy wurde leider wieder gelöscht wo er verrät das er sich schon freut ein Tues 2.0 Carbon bike zu fahren. Zu viel verraten Mr. Superman !!??

Spannend abzuwarten ob für nächstes jahr nicht ein LTD. in Carbon geplant wird.

@ Get Down: Von daher las mal deine Mum in ruhe Das nächste attraktive Angebot kommt bestimmt!


----------



## svennox (9. November 2011)

..in 2 Tagen ist es soweit..WER bestellt ?!
2888,-â¬ ist ja eigentl. ein SCHNÃPPCHEN 





http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/#
ï»¿ 	Rahmen7005-T6 Alu, Virtuell 4Link Hinterbau 	DÃ¤mpferCane Creek Double Barrel 	GabelMarzocchi 888 RC3 EVO Titan 	Federweg v/h200mm / 208mm 	SteuersatzYT Taper 	SchaltwerkSram XO 	SchalthebelSram XO 	KettenfÃ¼hrungE13 LG1+ 	BremsenAvid XO/Code 	Bremsscheiben v/h200mm/180mm 	KurbelnE.13 LG1r Crank 	ZahnkranzSram PG-1070, 11-26 ZÃ¤hne 
  		InnenlagerE.13 BB 		LaufradsatzMavic Deemax 		Reifen vorneMaxxis Minion UST 2.5 		Reifen hintenMaxxis Minion UST 2.5 		VorbauSunline Direct Mount Stem 		LenkerRenthal Fatbar 785mm 		SattelstÃ¼tzeThomson Elite 		SattelYT 		PedaleDivision Superlight 2.0 		RahmengrÃ¶ÃenS, M, L		 		Gewicht16,9 kg (ohne Pedale)


----------



## LordLinchpin (9. November 2011)

hab grad das mag41 makulu gesehen. DAS ist mal ein gutes angebot


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (9. November 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> hab grad das mag41 makulu gesehen. DAS ist mal ein gutes angebot



Ja ist es.
Aber auch nicht besser als das von YT. Das YT ist besser ausgestattet, dafür musst du die Kohle n halbes Jahr vorstrecken..


----------



## cytrax (9. November 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> hab grad das mag41 makulu gesehen. DAS ist mal ein gutes angebot



Alles Geschmackssache. DAS YT Tues ist auch ein gutes Angebot!!!


----------



## siggi985 (9. November 2011)

Das Makulu ist zwar auch ein gutes Angebot aber im Vergleich zum normalen Makulu Komplettbike sieht man mal wieviel Gewinn die normal machen... Vom Aussehen her find ich das Tues Ltd ein Demo abklatsch und das Makulu sieht auch nicht prickelnd aus ^^ Mal abwarten wie das normale Tues 2.0 aussieht


----------



## Freak35 (9. November 2011)

Master80 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Werkzeug ist kein problem in der Hosentasche finde ich!
> Also ich hatte zumindest bisher keins
> 
> Kann mich da nur wiederholen! siehe Freeride Ausgabe 3/11 seite 34.
> ...



Das Problem bei einem Carbonrahmen für YT: Einen Carbonrahmen kann man nicht so billig herstellen. Kann gut sein das Andreu Lacondeguy bald mal ein Tues 2.0 Carbon probefährt,.....in einem Carbonrahmen stecken ja auch mindestens locker 1 Jahr Entwicklungszeit!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (9. November 2011)

Sehe ich auch so. Wenn die es nicht geschafft haben heimlich über einen längeren Zeitraum zu testen ist es unwahrscheinlich das es vor 2013 kommt. 

Die die bisher auf dem Markt sind wie Santa Cruz oder Trek haben eine lange Entwicklungszeit hinter sich.

Besser ausgestattet kann es eigentlich gar nicht sein und wenns viel teurer wird ist es für mich eh nicht interessant.


----------



## Freak35 (9. November 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Wenn die es nicht geschafft haben heimlich über einen längeren Zeitraum zu testen ist es unwahrscheinlich das es vor 2013 kommt.
> 
> Die die bisher auf dem Markt sind wie Santa Cruz oder Trek haben eine lange Entwicklungszeit hinter sich.
> 
> Besser ausgestattet kann es eigentlich gar nicht sein und wenns viel teurer wird ist es für mich eh nicht interessant.



richtig, so seh ich das auch!


----------



## Exxun (9. November 2011)

kann mir eigentlich yt irgendwie garantieren , dass ich das Rad auch bekommen und die nicht vorher pleiten gehen ? Habe hier zwar nur Bilanzdaten von 2009 aber das sieht iwie gar nicht so gut aus :S Habe sonst nämlich wirklich Interesse :S


----------



## Master80 (9. November 2011)

Freak35 schrieb:


> Das Problem bei einem Carbonrahmen für YT: Einen Carbonrahmen kann man nicht so billig herstellen. Kann gut sein das Andreu Lacondeguy bald mal ein Tues 2.0 Carbon probefährt,.....in einem Carbonrahmen stecken ja auch mindestens locker 1 Jahr Entwicklungszeit!!!




Deswegen sagte ich ja auch: *Spannend abzuwarten*...!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 omg

Ob jetzt nächstes oder übernächstes jahr ein Carbon Downhiller von YT  kommen wird, werden wir ja dann zur gegebenen zeit sehen oder auch  nicht.

Das ein Carbon Rahmen auch etwas getestet werden muss ist auch allen klar!


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. November 2011)

Exxun schrieb:


> kann mir eigentlich yt irgendwie garantieren , dass ich das Rad auch bekommen und die nicht vorher pleiten gehen ? Habe hier zwar nur Bilanzdaten von 2009 aber das sieht iwie gar nicht so gut aus :S Habe sonst nÃ¤mlich wirklich Interesse :S



Wer soll dir das Garantieren? 

WÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich schon perfide das anzukÃ¼ndigen, Lacondeguy unter Vertrag nehmen und dann einfach insolvent werden. KÃ¶nnte dann als der groÃe Rock'n'Roll-Swindle der MTB-Geschichte eingehen.

Hier sind Ã¼brigends die Bilanzen:

https://www.ebundesanzeiger.de/eban...rt_id=&(page.navid=to_quicksearchlist)=Suchen

Aktuellste ist die von 2010 und die schaut nicht allzugut aus. 



> Ausweislich der Bilanz zum 31. Dezember 2010 ist die Gesellschaft bilanziell mit â¬ 363.887,17 Ã¼berschuldet. Die bilanzielle Ãberschuldung entstand im Wesentlichen durch die ursprÃ¼ngliche TÃ¤tigkeit der Gesellschaft im Bereich von Internet-Communities und Anlaufverlusten aus dem Fahrraddirektvertreib. FÃ¼r 2011 plant die GeschÃ¤ftsfÃ¼hrung ein positives Ergebnis, welches die Ãberschuldung ausgleichen soll. In 2010 wurde bereits ein Gewinn erzielt. Die folgenden Jahre sind ebenfalls positiv geplant. Zur Vermeidung der rechtlichen Ãberschuldung haben die Gesellschafter im Rahmen des Fehlbetrages notwendige RangrÃ¼cktritte bei Darlehen ausgesprochen.


----------



## asdfgh1234843 (10. November 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht was bei den YT-Industries Kollegen los ist, aber ich war gerade auf ihrer Page auf dem ltd tues Rad und hab jetzt schon den Button "ORDER" gefunden. Bei nem Klick drauf wird man zu nem Kaufsformular weitergeleitet. 
Hätte ich vor mir eins zu kaufen, hätte ich das schon lange ausprobiert

Handelt sich wohl um eine frühezeitiges Umstellen der Seite. Die anderen Räder sind nich mehr verfügbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (10. November 2011)

Vor allem kann man jetzt schon Federhärte, Rise etc. auswählen. Hab mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht und liege beim Gewicht natürlich genau zwischen zwei Härten.


----------



## asdfgh1234843 (10. November 2011)

Du hast ja noch Zeit bis heute wirklich heute ist!


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. November 2011)

schonklar aber ein Schuss ins Blaue sollte es bei 'ner Titanfeder die 300 Ocken kostet möglichst nicht sein.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (10. November 2011)

So ich habe grad bestellt


----------



## Alex-F (10. November 2011)

Watt?!?!?!!


----------



## Master80 (10. November 2011)

Wo kriegt man eigentlich ne passende Titan Feder her für einen 267er CCDB? Ich würde ne 500er brauchen


----------



## Mithras (10. November 2011)

Das Tues Downhill Limited 2.0 2012 ist online und kann bestellt werden 

Link


----------



## seelenfrieden (10. November 2011)

siggi985 schrieb:


> Das Makulu ist zwar auch ein gutes Angebot aber im Vergleich zum normalen Makulu Komplettbike sieht man mal wieviel Gewinn die normal machen...



Bullshit. die Aktion war nichts anderes als Marketing. da gibts nen schicken Topf Werbebudget bei mag41, man besorgt sich ein paar wenige Räder (huch..waren die aber schnell ausverkauft), verkloppt die supergünstig, jeder spricht drüber, alle happy. Das hat nichts mit den normalen Verkaufspreisen geschweige denn Gewinnspannen des Makulu zu tun. Rein gar nichts.


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. November 2011)

Was habt ihr für 'ne Feder bestellt? Wiege fahrfertig um die 75kg. Lieg also genau zwischen 225er und 250er



Master80 schrieb:


> Wo kriegt man eigentlich ne passende Titan Feder her für einen 267er CCDB? Ich würde ne 500er brauchen



Was wiegst du?


----------



## Master80 (10. November 2011)

Mit Montur ca. 105kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (11. November 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr für 'ne Feder bestellt? Wiege fahrfertig um die 75kg. Lieg also genau zwischen 225er und 250er



Ich hab mit 79kg die 250er bestellt. Denke es kommt bei dir drauf an wie du es lieber straff oder soft magst...

Was mich interessieren würde ist, welche Größe ihr bestellt habt. War mir mit 1,73m ohne und 1,75m mit 5.10s unsicher, hab aber S genommen...


----------



## S*P*J (11. November 2011)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Ich hab mit 79kg die 250er bestellt. Denke es kommt bei dir drauf an wie du es lieber straff oder soft magst...
> 
> Was mich interessieren würde ist, welche Größe ihr bestellt habt. War mir mit 1,73m ohne und 1,75m mit 5.10s unsicher, hab aber S genommen...




Glückwunsch falsche Größe


----------



## Alex-F (11. November 2011)

Naja die Größe sollte man ja noch ändern können. Mit 1.75 würde ich m nehmen.


----------



## Master80 (11. November 2011)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Glückwunsch falsche Größe


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (11. November 2011)

1,89, 78kg: Größe L, 250lbs, 20mm rise.


----------



## Echion (11. November 2011)

1,84m, 102-104 Kg (Ride ready): Größe L, 300lbs, 10mm rise


----------



## Neo83 (11. November 2011)

1,90m, 75-77 Kg (Ride ready): Größe L, 250lbs, 20mm rise


----------



## Deleted 125853 (11. November 2011)

1,88m, 110-115Kg (Ride ready): Größe L, 350lbs, 20mm rise


----------



## Oregonian (11. November 2011)

Laut Bestellformular:
"Der Versand deines Bikes erfolgt somit im Monat April 2012."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (11. November 2011)

Neo83 schrieb:


> 1,90m, 75-77 Kg (Ride ready): Größe L, 250lbs, 20mm rise



Du solltest dringend mehr essen


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (11. November 2011)

1,76m, 72Kg (Ride ready): Größe M, 225lbs, 20mm rise


----------



## Neo83 (11. November 2011)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Du solltest dringend mehr essen


 
Du kannst dir garnicht vorstellen, wie sehr ich es genieße zu schlemmen und trotzdem am Berg mitm Renner hoch zu sprinten


----------



## Mirko29 (11. November 2011)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Glückwunsch falsche Größe



Hab lange überlegt, das kannst du mir glauben ^^ Ist hauptsächlich das S geworden weil ich vor ner Weile mal ein Trek Session 88 in M probe gefahren bin und das Trek in M denselben Reach hat wie das YT in S... Nach Anruf bei YT meinten die auch das die sich was dabei gedacht hätten mit der Größentabelle und S vermutlich die bessere Wahl wäre...


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. November 2011)

1,79, um 75kg fahrfertig, 225lbs, 10mm Rise

Wenn mein alter Lenker, der mir sehr gut gepasst und 12,7mm Rise, im Vergleich zum Fatbar aber nur 4° Upsweep hat, gleich breit war und 1° mehr Backsweep hat sollte das doch vom Feeling her fast gleich sein, oder!?

Die Front kommt durch das fast 2cm kürzere Steuerrohr und Lagerschalen etwas tiefer aber das ist ja auch gewollt.


----------



## LordLinchpin (11. November 2011)

probefahrt wäre mal geil gewesen was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (11. November 2011)

Schon, aber nach Forchheim fahren kostet mehr als ein neuer Lenker.


----------



## Neo83 (11. November 2011)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> probefahrt wäre mal geil gewesen was?


 
Ja so ist das...
Wenn ich mir nen 2012er Trek bestelle, muss ich noch mal 2k drauflegen und kanns auch nicht probefahren. Dafür gibts ja die Geometrietabellen


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. November 2011)

Kann man denn bei Canyon den Lenker-rise und die Federhärte frei wählen?


----------



## LordLinchpin (11. November 2011)

lenker nich, aber federhärte kann geändert werden.

und ich meinte die probefahrt nicht wegen des lenkers


----------



## Justin_Sane (11. November 2011)

Meine Bestellung geht heute nachmittag raus!

Bin 1,80m/77kg...wird dann wohl auf ein M mit 250er Feder und 10mm Rise hinauslaufen!

Was macht ihr mit dem Namen? Lasst ihr den frei oder wird aus eurem Bike tatsächlich ein Unikat?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (11. November 2011)

Stimmt bei Canyon kann man sich die Federhärte aussuchen (und natürlich *zusätzlich *kaufen).
Leider ist der Preis dafür genauso teuer, wie wenn ich die Feder irgendwo anders kaufen würde ;-).

Markus


----------



## Deleted 125853 (11. November 2011)

Für alle, die sich bei der Federhärte noch nicht ganz sicher sind hier ein Link zur Berechnung (falls noch nicht bekannt).
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## pizza68 (11. November 2011)

Danke für den Link,
kannst Du mir sagen wieviel Hub der verbaute CB Dämpfer hat?


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (11. November 2011)

pizza68 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link,
> kannst Du mir sagen wieviel Hub der verbaute CB Dämpfer hat?



3,5" bei 8" Federweg


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. November 2011)

Die Werte die da rauskommen sind großteils deckungsgleich mit den Yt-Empfehlungen. Nur wenn man zwischendrin steht ist es ganz hilfreich.

Werte sind: Hub 3.5" Federweg: 8.19"

In der Web-Library von Linkage ist der Rahmen auch schon drin:

http://www.bikechecker.com/demo.phtml

Kann man mit Federhärten und Sag-settings experimentieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 125853 (11. November 2011)

Müsste 90mm sein. Das entspricht 3,5".

Gruß,

Markus

Edit sagt: Ups, zu spät ;-).


----------



## Schepperbeppo (11. November 2011)

Aloha, 
ändern die yt Jungs eigentlich die Federn in der Gabel auch oder wird nur die Dämpferfeder angepasst?
Greez freedolin


----------



## pizza68 (11. November 2011)

lt. YT-HP
Neben der Abstimmung der Federhärte von Gabel und Dämpfer auf Dein persönliches Gewicht und Fahrstil, wird auch der Rise des Lenkers auf Deinen Wunsch angepasst sowie Dein Name mit Landesflagge in das Bikedekor dieser limited Edition eingearbeitet. Somit ein echtes Unikat persönlich auf dich abgestimmt!


----------



## seelenfrieden (11. November 2011)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> Aloha,
> ändern die yt Jungs eigentlich die Federn in der Gabel auch oder wird nur die Dämpferfeder angepasst?
> Greez freedolin



kann ich mal nur für die Käufer nur hoffen. vor allem alle die über 80, 85kg auf die wage bringen. die normal verbaute mittlerer feder ist sonst nämlich...errr...sagen wir mal...weich. 

Und man kann nur hoffen, dass Marzocchi für 2012 besser Federn liefern kann. Sonst wird aus dem Liefertermin April gleich weihnachten 2013.


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. November 2011)

Wenns dumm läuft muss man halt Stahlfeder fahren...


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (11. November 2011)

Zitat YT Homepage:
*Neben der Abstimmung der FederhÃ¤rte von Gabel und DÃ¤mpfer auf Dein  persÃ¶nliches Gewicht und Fahrstil,* wird auch der Rise des Lenkers 									auf Deinen Wunsch angepasst sowie Dein Name mit Landesflagge in  das Bikedekor dieser limited Edition eingearbeitet. Somit ein echtes 									Unikat persÃ¶nlich auf dich abgestimmt!

Auf die DÃ¤mpferfeder ist geschissen, die kostet neu 30,-â¬... Die der Gabel das 10 fache.


----------



## Echion (14. November 2011)

Info von YT zum Thema Federgabel:
"Die Härte kann man an der Gabel über den Volume-Adjuster einstellen. Die Gabel ist so konzipiert, dass man ein großes Gewichtsspektrum abdecken kann. Es gibt für diese Gabel von Marzocchi nur ein Titanfeder."


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. November 2011)

Stimmt so nicht, meines Wissens gibt's mehrere Federn:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/25856865"]CRC Tech - Rebuild of RC3 Marzocchi 888 fork on Vimeo[/ame]

ab Minute 1


----------



## Echion (14. November 2011)

Hört sich in dem Video wirklich so an...allerdings finde ich es interessant, dass ich keine Angebote (Neukauf) für eine Marzocchi Titanfeder (egal welcher Härte) im Netz finde und auch auf der Marzocchi Homepage finde ich keine Angaben zu verschiedenen Titanfedern (oder überhaupt Federn), nur zu Luftdruckanpassungen.
http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/contenuto.asp?LN=UK&idC=1585&IdFolder=778
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, kann man die Gabel per Luftdruck an das Fahrergewicht anpassen, vonn 55-105 Kg. Ähnliches kann man auch im Owners Manual lesen, auf Seite 15, Tabelle 7.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (14. November 2011)

Also laut dem Thread hier gibt's sehr wohl unterschiedliche Federn:

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/f19/2010-marzocchi-888-evo-tuning-thread-225598/

Dummerweise passsen die Stahlfedern wohl nicht in die Ti-Gabel.

Die RC3 kann man nicht Ã¼ber Luft vorspannen. Man kann mit der Ãlmenge experimentieren.

Die VerfÃ¼gbarkeit der Titanfedern war diese Saison wohl mehr als schlecht und eine Feder kostet auch 300â¬.


----------



## Echion (14. November 2011)

Die Info´s irritieren ein wenig. 
Wieso sollte Marzocchi auf seiner HP und im OM falsche Info´s veröffentlichen?
Und warum findet man keine Info´s über die Titanfedern?

Nochmal ein Auszug aus dem OM von Marzocchi für die 888:
"VA (Volume Adjuster)
Mit Hilfe der VA-Einstellvorrichtung kann man das innere *Luftvolumen*
in der Gabel durch einfache Drehung des VA-Einstellknopfs einstellen.
Die Änderung des inneren Gabelvolumens entspricht einer virtuellen
Änderung des Ölstands. Durch einfache Drehung der Einstell-
Nutmutter reduziert sich das Luftvolumen und man erreicht eine
höhere Progressionsstufe, was sonst mit einer Erhöhung des inneren
Ölvolumens erreicht worden wäre."


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. November 2011)

Das ist schon klar aber es ist nicht so wie bei der RCV das man mit Luft quasi 'vorspannt'.

Kann mir aber trotzdem nicht vorstellen das mit einer Federhärte Fahrer von 50-120kg glücklich werden sollen.


----------



## seelenfrieden (14. November 2011)

a) [email protected]
b) es gibt 4 verschiedene Titanfedern, weich, mittel, hart, extrahart. (ja, ich weiß es 100%, ich hab 2 davon im Keller...)
c) der volume adjust verändert die endprogression der gabel. NICHTS anderes. 
d) die stahlfedern passen absolut problemlos in die Ti. (ja, ich weiß es 100%, habe eine in der Gabel...)
e) die standard feder ist die Mittlere (5.5er) ich würde tippen spätestens ab 85kg ist die zu weich.
f) [email protected]

edit sagt: für die, die keine titanfedern im netz finden: die dinger sind auch ultra schwer aufzutreiben gewesen in diesem jahr. egal woher. hab eine extraharte (7.7er) bekommen, aber wenn man nicht ziemlich flott im world cup unterwegs ist oder 120kg wiegt ist die feder für alles und jeden hier im forum zu hart. 6.5er feder (hart) war nicht aufzutreiben von April bis Oktober. habs aufgegeben und fahre mittlerweile ne stahlfeder. sind ca. 150g mehr.


----------



## Echion (14. November 2011)

Wo kann man die Federn neu bekommen?


----------



## seelenfrieden (14. November 2011)

im prinzip bei Cosmic. wenn sie welche haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echion (14. November 2011)

Ok, da hab ich schon geschaut aber keine Federn gefunden.

Mich wundert es immernoch, dass marzocchi bei den Luftdruckangaben von Angaben für den "Coil preload air pressure" spricht und nicht wie du gesagt hast von der Einstellung der Endprogression. 
http://www.marzocchi.com/template/contenuto.asp?LN=UK&IDFolder=778
Was verstehe ich hier falsch? Könntest du das erklären? Danke.


----------



## seelenfrieden (14. November 2011)

wir sprechen hier aber schon von einer 888 rc3 evo ti, wie sie im tues ltd verbaut ist, oder? da gibt es nämlich keine "Coil preload air pressure"...

der volume adjuster an der gabel macht genau das, was du da oben schon reinkopiert hast. das ergebnis ist, dass du die endprogression der gabel veränderst. und das auch sehr effektiv. ist allerdings auf der dämfungsseite der gabel. hat keinen einfluss auf die "federhärte"


edit: federn bei cosmic: findest du auch nichts drüber im netz. aber es gab da mal diese seltsamen geräte in der zeit vor dem internet...glaube telefon hieß das.


----------



## Echion (14. November 2011)

Und jetzt hab ich auch den Fehler im Bild entdeckt...888 RC und 888 RC3 evo ti sind doch unterschiedlicher als ich gedacht habe und du hast natürlich recht, die 888 RC hat´s, die 888 RC3 evo ti hat´s nicht...dank dir.

Und da ich wahrscheinlich älter bin als du (no pun intended) kenne ich dieses altmodische Gerät Namens Telefon noch sehr gut...habe persönlich sogar noch Jahrelang welche mit Schnur und Wählscheibe benutzt, weil´s damals keine anderen gab. 
Aber ich denke trotz des verbesserten Kundenservices werde ich um 23:44 Uhr bei Cosmic Sports wenig Erfolg haben, wenn ich dort anrufe...selbst mit meinem hypermodernen Smartphone, das ich inzwischen nutze.  *Spass*

Dank dir trotzdem für die Infos und bin auf die Gabel mit der Standart Ti Feder gespannt, vor allem da ich ca. 104 Kg auf´s Rad bringe.


----------



## seelenfrieden (14. November 2011)

uhh. mit dem älter wäre ich vorsichtig.  ich bin durchaus auch jmd aus der schnur+wählscheiben generation...

allerdings die telefon geschichte mit cosmic hat natürlich auch zu deren geschäftszeiten einen haken: man bekommt selten jemand ans telefon. 

ich bringe ein ähnliches gewicht auf die waage und ich hatt eanfang des jahres genau das selbe problem. mit der 5.5er feder wirst du leider nur auf dem parkplatz spaß haben. da klappen nämlich den ganzen fox und boxxer fahren die kinnladen runter, wie die gabel anspricht. hilf dir aber auf der strecke nichts.


----------



## Echion (15. November 2011)

Okay...dann lassen wir das Altersthema an dieser Stelle besser mal  Ich denke wir verstehen uns!

Eine letzte frage (sonst wird´s zu Off Topic hier). Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe fähst du die gabel jetzt mit Stahleder. Zufrieden? Welche Unterschiede hast du zwischen einer Titan- und einer Stahlfeder festgestellt? Frag mich grad ob es sich lohnt in eine neuen Ti Feder zu investieren.


----------



## seelenfrieden (15. November 2011)

sagen wir es mal so. ich hatte die wahl zwischen einer zu harten feder und einer etwas schwereren feder. die paar gramm kann ich verschmerzen, funktional gibt es keinen unterschied. 

ist eher eine kopfsache im sinne von "mimimi, jetzt hab ich schon die superduper titanium gabel und fahr doch ne stahlfeder".... ob sich das lohnt eine nachzukaufen, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. wie oben schon mal jemand geschrieben hat, kostet die ti feder um die (absurde) 300 euro. stahl so 30...


----------



## Echion (15. November 2011)

"mimimi, jetzt hab ich schon die superduper titanium gabel und fahr doch ne stahlfeder"  
Muahahaha...genau das denk ich auch immer...muahahaha!

Tip Top, dank dir! Wir verstehen uns also auch bei dem Thema, bei 104 Kg kommt´s mir auf´s letzte Gram (oder auch 200g) nicht wirklich an!


----------



## Schepperbeppo (15. November 2011)

ALso Federhärte in der Gabel wird Laut YT- email ans Fahrergewicht angepasst...
Greez


----------



## Echion (15. November 2011)

Hehehe...war ich wohl nicht der einzige, der Nachgefragt hat! Hoffe die Jungs hatten nicht zu viele gleiche Mailanfragen zu beantworten. ;-)

@seelenfrieden: das jute alde Delefon hat doch wirklich was genutzt und Cosmic hat auch direkt ihr Telefon abgenommen und mir geflüsstert, dass für mich je nach Fahrstil die 6.5er, bzw. wenn man´s straff mag, die 7.7ner Ti-Feder die richtige ist...also, Hut ab, du hast offensichtlich wirklich Ahnung von der Gabel! Danke nochmals für die gestrige spätabendliche Beratung! ;-)


----------



## Master80 (22. November 2011)

Neuer Noton Rahmen 2012:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=306887246007753

Klar abgeleitet vom Tues 2.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (22. November 2011)

Schei$$e. Ich brauche schon wieder knapp 2000...


----------



## Master80 (22. November 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Schei$$e. Ich brauche schon wieder knapp 2000...


----------



## svennox (22. November 2011)

..der Rahmen ist wirkl. ein Knaller 


Master80 schrieb:


> Neuer Noton Rahmen 2012:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=306887246007753
> 
> Klar abgeleitet vom Tues 2.0


----------



## Master80 (22. November 2011)

Joa gefällt mir auch.

Stellt sich nur die frage: 

Warum wird es wohl erst im April 2012 vorgestellt wenn der Rahmen schon fertig ist?


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. November 2011)

Kann sich jemand 'nen Reim drauf machen? Letztes Jahr gab es ja von Marzocchi direkt die Anpassung aber das fällt wohl flach. Vielleicht Setup-Empfehlungen von den Teamfahrern!? Aber das wär ja im Prinzip dasselbe was Specialized macht.

@Master80

Das kann viele Gründe haben. Nur weil da ein Prototyp im Büro liegt muss das nicht heißen dass schon eine große Charge an Rahmen und Anbauteilen am Start ist.


----------



## Büscherammler (24. November 2011)

Zu geil! 

Da werden 90% der zukünftigen YT Piloten mit der Standardeinstellung (4Klicks für aaaalllllles) unterwegs sein und den CCDB nieeee wieder anlangen. 

Mit beschissem eingestellten Fahrwerk unterwegs aber hauptsache Double Barrel. Köstlich


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. November 2011)

Ja und was ist mit den zukünftigen Specialized-Piloten? Die stehen da drüber weil sie 2k mehr zahlen? 

Hier werden echt die absurdesten Register gezogen um das Bike madig zu machen. Jetzt wird auch noch kritisiert das der CCDB drin ist und von 90% der pubertären, 14-jährigen, verblödeten Ex-Dirtkiddies (aus denen die Tues-Käuferschicht schließlich auschließlich besteht) nicht adäquat eingestellt werden kann.


----------



## siggi985 (24. November 2011)

Das ist ja nur ein "Grundsetup", das man da noch ne Feineinstellung vornehmen muss sollte ja wohl klar sein (Wobei hier im Forum ist sowas natürlich nicht klar)


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (24. November 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ja und was ist mit den zukünftigen Specialized-Piloten? Die stehen da drüber weil sie 2k mehr zahlen?
> 
> Hier werden echt die absurdesten Register gezogen um das Bike madig zu machen. Jetzt wird auch noch kritisiert das der CCDB drin ist und von 90% der pubertären, 14-jährigen, verblödeten Ex-Dirtkiddies (aus denen die Tues-Käuferschicht schließlich auschließlich besteht) nicht adäquat eingestellt werden kann.



 lass ihn labern, evtl wurd er im büro eben von seinen kollegen geärgert und muss es hier rauslassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PlanB (24. November 2011)

Einige checkens immer noch nicht, dass das ne Grafik von SPECIALIZED fürs DEMO ist, oder?  Da müsste man ja auch mal zwei Wörter englisch verstehen können...

Für die LTD-Fahrer wird es abhängig vom Fahrergewicht individuelle Setup-Empfehlungen für Gabel und Dämpfer geben (Telefonauskunft von Stefan Willared, also alles unter Vorbehalt). Wer mehr wissen will, soll selber anrufen. 

Manoman...


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. November 2011)

Das war gemeint:



> You will get something much cooler for your new bike




Ok, das wollte ich wissen.


----------



## siggi985 (24. November 2011)

Das Specialized Logo sollte man ja wohl erkennen auch wenn man kein Englisch kann ;-) Für die Boxxer und Marzocchi Gabeln gibts auch solche "Empfehlungen", mit denen hat man dann aber auch seinen Spaß ^^


----------



## Master80 (24. November 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> @Master80
> 
> Das kann viele Gründe haben. Nur weil da ein Prototyp im Büro liegt muss das nicht heißen dass schon eine große Charge an Rahmen und Anbauteilen am Start ist.



Ja genau, das kann viele Gründe haben 
wäre ich jetzt nicht drauf gekommen

Echt ist das ein Prototyp? woher weisst du das?

Spekuliere nur rum!


----------



## Newmi (24. November 2011)

Morgen endet ja die 14-Tage-Zahlungsfrist für das Tues-DH-LTD-WC!
Stellt YT dann evtl. am Samstag das Tues 2.0 online??


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. November 2011)

Bei fb steht was von Ende November Anfang Dezember.

@Master80

ja klar ist ja hier Volkssport, kann mna mal machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master80 (26. November 2011)

Live Pics gerade im Netz erstöbert


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. November 2011)

Ich finde der Rahmen hat echt Potenzial! Die Lackierung ist in dem Zusammenhang eher kontraproduktiv aber das kann man ja Ã¤ndern.

Ãberlege meinen schwarz pulvern zu lassen mÃ¼sste mit den roten Anbauteilen und den Decals ganz gut kommen.

WÃ¼rde das Ding 2000â¬ mehr kosten kÃ¶nnte man das auch gut im Porn-Thread posten.


----------



## B.Scheuert (26. November 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Würde das Ding 2000 mehr kosten könnte man das auch gut im Porn-Thread posten.


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. November 2011)

Ja ohne Scheiss, würde Yt die üblichen Preise verlangen hätten die Produkte ein ganz anderes Standing als jetzt.


----------



## Master80 (27. November 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ja ohne Scheiss, würde Yt die üblichen Preise verlangen hätten die Produkte ein ganz anderes Standing als jetzt.




Ganz deiner meinung!

Bitte pics posten wenn dein Umbau fertig ist!


----------



## S*P*J (27. November 2011)

Master80 schrieb:


> Ganz deiner meinung!
> 
> Bitte pics posten wenn dein Umbau fertig ist!



dann ist es trotzdem noch ein Alditüte


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. November 2011)

S*P*J schrieb:


> dann ist es trotzdem noch ein Alditüte



Was meinst du genau? Kann dir nicht ganz folgen?


----------



## Mithras (27. November 2011)

Sollte wohl ne Anspielung auf die uralte "Wer Versender fährt hat kein Geld für ein richtiges Fahrrad" - Diskussion sein .. 

Oder anders betrachtet "Wer mehr bezahlt ist selber schuld! ".. aber zu dem Thema gibt es bereits ausreichend Beiträge *g


----------



## Master80 (27. November 2011)

S*P*J schrieb:


> dann ist es trotzdem noch ein Alditüte




Wie immer: "Ansichtsache" mein lieber jung

Jedem das seine!


----------



## Eisbäcker (29. November 2011)

Moin,

ich bin 1,84m und dementsprechend genau zwischen Rahmengröße M und L - laut YT Tabelle. Hat vielleicht jemand mit entsprechender Größe Erfahrungen mit einer der Rahmengrößen beim aktuellen Modell.

Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaffeeToGo (29. November 2011)

Wohl kaum. 

Laufruhiger: L

Verspielter: M


----------



## Eisbäcker (29. November 2011)

KaffeeToGo schrieb:


> Wohl kaum.



hm? finde es nicht so unwahrscheinlich das schonmal jemand vor  ähnlichen Problem stand. Fahren doch genug Tues durch die Gegend.


Aber hast wohl recht, sollte beides passen. 

VG


----------



## KaffeeToGo (29. November 2011)

ich dachte du meins das tues 2.0


----------



## PlanB (29. November 2011)

Das Tues 2.0 ist um einiges länger geworden, deshalb macht ein Vergleich mit dem alten Rahmen keinen Sinn. Einzige Möglichkeit momentan ist nach Forchheim zu fahren und mal lieb zu fragen ob man sich auf das Fotobike setzen darf - das hat Rahmengröße M.


----------



## Eisbäcker (29. November 2011)

KaffeeToGo schrieb:


> ich dachte du meins das tues 2.0



jo, das meinte ich auch...



> PlanB
> Das Tues 2.0 ist um einiges länger geworden, deshalb macht ein Vergleich mit dem alten Rahmen keinen Sinn. Einzige Möglichkeit momentan ist nach Forchheim zu fahren und mal lieb zu fragen ob man sich auf das Fotobike setzen darf - das hat Rahmengröße M.



hast recht, durch den variablen Radstand ist das Tues etwas länger geworden (1mm -11mm)
Ich denke M ist schon OK. 

VG


----------



## PlanB (29. November 2011)

Der Radstand ist ziemlich latte. Ob sich das Rad groß oder klein anfühlt hängt vom Reach ab, also vom Abstand Tretlager - Steuerrohr. YT bezeichnet das als "Oberrohr (effektiv)".

Zum Vergleich (S/M/L):

alt: 383/403/428
neu: 392/415/440

ergo: deutlich länger geworden.


----------



## yoyo (3. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Freak35 (3. Dezember 2011)

gibt es das MRM Productspecial schon???


----------



## yoyo (3. Dezember 2011)

Anscheinend haben es manche schon bekommen. Hab das Bild bei Facebook gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theDaftMau5 (5. Dezember 2011)

Komisch...
Ich find das Bild vom serien 2.0er Affengeil, aber ich bin kein Verblödetes Dirt-Kiddie!
Ich geh aufs Gym (ich mein jetzt nicht die Muckibude) und bin in der letzten Saison Freerider gefahren! Bin ich vielleicht krank? 

Aber mal im Ernst: Was haben manche hier gegen ein günstiges und gut ausgestattetes Bike? Ohne solche Angebote könnte viele (mich eingeschlossen) ihrem Hobby garnicht nachgehen. Denn selbst 2400 Tacken sind ne ordentliche Stange Geld. 

Wie auch immer, was soll man zu dem Rad noch groß sagen?
Klar, die Optik ist entweder schön oder schaurig, aber ich denke eine Probefahrt ist die Mühle auf jeden Fall wert.

Haut rein!


----------



## Master80 (5. Dezember 2011)

theDaftMau5 schrieb:


> Komisch...
> Ich find das Bild vom serien 2.0er Affengeil, aber ich bin kein Verblödetes Dirt-Kiddie!
> Ich geh aufs Gym (ich mein jetzt nicht die Muckibude) und bin in der letzten Saison Freerider gefahren! Bin ich vielleicht krank?
> 
> ...



Ja, mach dir nix draus was andere hier so posten!

Mach ich auch nicht! Deswegen hab ich mir ein LTD bestellt obwohl ich schon ein Tues hab was solls! und ich bin auch kein verblödetes irgendetwas!

Das leben ist einfach zu kurz um dinge auszulassen

Bild dir deine eigene meinung


----------



## Mirko29 (5. Dezember 2011)

Master80 schrieb:


> ...obwohl ich schon ein Tues hab



...und ein wunderschönes noch dazu


----------



## Master80 (6. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank Mirko hört man gerne!

Und dir, Glückwunsch zu deinem baldigem LTD und Preisbewussten Einkaufens.

Willkommen in der YT Family


----------



## Mirko29 (6. Dezember 2011)

Das muss man aber auch loben. Eine wirklich tolle Arbeit und eine super Farbwahl 

Danke, ich kanns auch kaum erwarten bis das Bike bei mir ankommt  Der Preis hats aber auch wirklich entschieden. Wollte mir eigentlich ein Trek Session 8 kaufen, aber das sollte beim Trekhändler meines Vertrauens 3700 Euro kosten, bei 2-3 Klassen schlechterer Ausstattung :/ Gut, ich bin Anfänger, aber man hat mit dem LTD einfach mehr Reserven


----------



## Freeloader (6. Dezember 2011)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> [...] aber man hat mit dem LTD einfach mehr Reserven



Vor allem im Geldbeutel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollgass (6. Dezember 2011)

@ Master80 wirklich eine sehr gelungene Arbeit!!! Würd mich nebenbei mal interessieren, wie viel Kohle Du allein in den optischen Umbau gesteckt hast...

Cheerio


----------



## Mirko29 (6. Dezember 2011)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Vor allem im Geldbeutel



Stimmt, weil Protektoren wollen ja auch bezahlt werden ^^


----------



## nitrojunk (8. Dezember 2011)

Man schaue auf die YT Seite und sehe bei den 2012er Bikes, dass wohl auch ein Wicked 170 kommt.

Sehr interessant!


----------



## Nukem49 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ohha, da tut sich wohl so langsam etwas... 
....wird aber auch Zeit!


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Dezember 2011)

Schei$$e, bestimmt steht in ein par Tagen da: Tues 2.0 Carbon coming soon


----------



## nitrojunk (8. Dezember 2011)

Die sollen nicht nur alles ankündigen, langsam wäre es echt mal schön etwas bessere Bilder vom Tues 2.0 zu bekommen.


----------



## njoerd (8. Dezember 2011)

langsam nervt das Warten aber auch............................


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (8. Dezember 2011)

Immer locker bleiben, Jungs!

Ich weiß, die Homepage von YT suckt - sie ist absolut nicht Up2date und außerdem lahm.

Aber es ist Anfang Dezember! Mit ein bisschen Glück startet in Kürze die Skisaison! Geht boarden, joggen oder mit eurer Freundin ins Kino. Es gibt noch ein Leben außerhalb des Internets ;-)


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Dezember 2011)

Und eigentlich dürfte es doch eh keine Überraschungen mehr geben? Bis auf  Preis/Ausstattung und vom Noton sowie das 170er Wicked ist doch eh alles bekannt und auch wenn die Seite heute online geht dürften die Räder wohl kaum vor Anfang des nächsten Jahres lieferbar sein.


----------



## Master80 (8. Dezember 2011)

pollgass schrieb:


> @ Master80 wirklich eine sehr gelungene Arbeit!!! Würd mich nebenbei mal interessieren, wie viel Kohle Du allein in den optischen Umbau gesteckt hast...
> 
> Cheerio




Kann mich nur wiederholen! Vielen Dank, hör ich gerne

Keine Ahnung habs nicht zusammen gerechnet. 
Aber siehst ja alles was ich geändert habe.
Kannst ja im Web die preise raus suchen und zusammen rechnen, dann weisste es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Dom- (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin ein blutiger Anfänger
kann mir mal bitte einer den Unterschied zwischen Tues und Tues 2.0 erklären??
Also wie man sieht ist er ja in der Geometrie, aber wie wirkt der sich aus??


----------



## theDaftMau5 (12. Dezember 2011)

Hi Dom 
also, laut der Website und den Infos, die bis jetzt so rausgekommen sind, ist das Tues 2.0 deutlich stärker auf downhill-Race getrimmt. Natürlich ist der Ramen auch von der technik her weiter, da man beim Normalen TuEs ja "nur" den 2011er-Rahmen in einer anderen Lackierung gibt. 
Inwiefern das alles jetzt stimmt, weiß eigentlich niemand, denn tests zum 2.0 gibts logischerweise noch nicht. 
Allerdings lässt sich (über die YT- Webseite) der eine oder andere Testbericht zum 2011er finden. Ganz andere Themen sind Gewicht und Preis:
das 2.0er ist (laut YT) 2 Kilo leichter als das 2011er, kostet aber auch schlappe 400 euro mehr, wofü es dann aber auch bessere Ausstattung Gibt.
Da du dich selbst als "blutigen Anfänger" bezeichnest, würde ich (der Typ, der auch erst seit einer saison fährt) dir das "Alte" empfehlen. Ich werde das auf jeden Fall tun, weil ich die ganzen Extraschräubchen an der Gabel (als Beispiel jetzt) einfach noch nicth brauche. Man kommt auch gut den berg runter, ohne alles für Hi- und Lowspeed einzustellen.
Hoffen Wir mal, dass ich Dir helfen konnte. 

Hau rein,

thedaftMau5


----------



## yoyo (12. Dezember 2011)

Der Tues 2.0 Gewichtsangabe aus dem Mountain Bike Rider MarktÃ¼bersichtsding wÃ¼rde ich nicht so viel Glauben schenken irgendwie. Und falls doch, ist das natÃ¼rlich der "S" Rahmen ohne Pedale. Das einzige wo du sicher von ausgehen kannst: der Rahmen ist 600g leichter als der 2011er. Wo da noch mal 'n weiteres Kilo eingespart wurde ist mir bisschen schleierhaft, da die verbauten Komponenten doch wohl recht Ã¤hnlich sind. Ausgeliefert werden die Dinger auch noch mit Faltreifen, im DH willst du wohl eher Drahtreifen fahren, darfst also bestimmt noch mal 500-600g draufrechnen. Oder ist hier jemand mit Faltreifen unterwegs?

Ansonsten:




Links neu, rechts alt.
Es Ã¤ndert sich alles ein bisschen. Ob man das als Laie merkt? Keine Ahnung, dafÃ¼r hab' ich selbst nicht genug Ahnung.

Ach Ã¼brigens. Bin selbst mmn. noch AnfÃ¤nger und habe mir das 2011er gekauft. Wieso? Weil ich zu ungeduldig bin. Und es ist immerhin noch 200â¬ gÃ¼nstiger.


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Dezember 2011)

Da steht alles drin was man zu den Unterschieden der Rahmen wissen muss.

http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/2011/08/young-talent-tues-2012.html

http://www.6undzwanzig.de/2011/07/30/yt-industries-2012-tues-2-0/

endlich gibt's mal ein gutes Bild vom 2.0:





und eine Preissenkung: 

http://www.yt-industries.com/de/bikes-2012/tues-20/



^^


----------



## zhilo (12. Dezember 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Da steht alles drin was man zu den Unterschieden der Rahmen wissen muss.
> 
> http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/2011/08/young-talent-tues-2012.html
> 
> ...



da paßt was net, Bild ist das Tues2.0, aber die Beschreibung und der Preis ist vom normelen spricht 2012er "altem" Tues


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Dezember 2011)

Die bauen grad die Seite die Seite um und irgendwas is halt schiefgegangen. Wenn du nicht über das Preview-submenü gehst passt auch alles. Geil wärs ja schon, dann hätt ich mir nicht das ltd geholt und für den Rest noch ein Enduro aufgebaut.



yoyo schrieb:


> Der Tues 2.0 Gewichtsangabe aus dem Mountain Bike Rider Marktübersichtsding würde ich nicht so viel Glauben schenken irgendwie. Und falls doch, ist das natürlich der "S" Rahmen ohne Pedale.



Finds auch komisch dass das normale 400g leichter sien soll als das ltd. Das Einzige was da ein bisschen leichter ist ist der lrs und evt. noch die Reifen.


----------



## bitschleuder (12. Dezember 2011)

Klar passt der preis nich. Würd ja sonst keiner mehr das 2011er kaufen.... Aber geil wärs scho....


----------



## theDaftMau5 (12. Dezember 2011)

Mal ne andere Frage...
Findet ihr, dass die Elixier 3 am "normalo" TuEs für den DH-Einsatz taugt?
Ich bin bis jetzt eine häufig kaputtgehende formula the one gefahren, deshalb bin ich auch Avid-Terrain nicht so bewandert... ^^

danke schonmal, haut rein


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Dezember 2011)

kommt drauf an wie schwer du bist aber wenn dir die the one nicht gereicht hat wirst du mit der Elixir kaum glücklich werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theDaftMau5 (12. Dezember 2011)

Naja, mein letztes rad war generell ein kleines Sorgenkind. War eine saison lang testrad. Als es dann die saison bei mir war, ging alle Nase lang was kaputt, die bremse hatte die ganze Zeit über kaum power. Bin nur einmal ne elixier R von nem Kumpel gefahren, die fand ich um Welten besser. da das aber die einzige avid-bremse ist, die ich gefahren bin, hab ich logischerweise keinen richtigen Anhaltspunkt. Ich wiege knapp 60 Kilo, das (plus 17 kilo rad) sollte ne formula eigentlich anhalten können. ^^


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Dezember 2011)

also wenn die the one funktioniert rangiert sie klar über der Elixir aber bei deinem Gewicht würde ich schon sagen das sie fürs Erste reicht.


----------



## theDaftMau5 (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich wusste auch nur von der 5r, dass sie im Downhill was taugt, deswegen kam mir das mit der Elixir 3 etwas komisch vor...
Naja, ich denk mal das da später noch eine R oder mindestens ne 5er hinkommt, wenn fürs erste Reichen sollte, beruhigt mich das schon. 

danke nochmal, hau rein


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Dezember 2011)

Die verschiedenen Versionen der Elixir sind in der Bremsleisung gleich, schließlich benutzen sie alle dasselbe Satteldesign. Du hast halt nur keine werkzeuglose Hebelweitenverstellung und keine Druckpunkteinstellung.

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/bremsen/test-avid-elixir-3.485690.2.htm


----------



## B.Scheuert (12. Dezember 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Finds auch komisch dass das normale 400g leichter sien soll als das ltd. Das Einzige was da ein bisschen leichter ist ist der lrs und evt. noch die Reifen.


 Die Descendant ist z.B. auch leichter als die e*13-Kurbel. Welche Gewichtsanganben stehen denn in der Produktübersicht?

Das 2011er LTD. hatte ich mit etwas leichterer Kassette, Rain King+Tubelessmilch und anderen(aber pratisch wahrscheinlich gleich schweren) Griffen mit 18,1Kg an der Waage. Aktuell bin ich vielleicht bei 17,9Kg mit DH-Reifen. Das ist ok; ich gehe davon aus, dass die Kurbel und einige andere Teile vom LTD länger und sorgenfreier halten bzw. bessere Performace bieten als die vom Serien-Tues. Das ist mir wichtiger, als ein paar Gramm weniger Gewicht. Das aktuelle und das 2012er LTD. kann man zwar beide als Worldcup-DH-Räder bezeichnen, aber die Jungs von YT haben den Schwerpunkt eher auf Qualität statt auf Leichtbau gelegt, was auch sinnvoll ist, da die ja nicht wissen, wie schwer die Kunden sind...


----------



## theDaftMau5 (12. Dezember 2011)

Gut zu wissen!
Dann wird die 3er wohl noch ein bisschen bleiben dürfen, wenn sie vernünftig bremst, denn auf Druckpunktverstellung bin ich eigentlich nicht so scharf, und die Hebelweite habe ich eh nicht so oft verstellt (außer, als der Druckpunkt der The One immer weiter in den Keller ging... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Dezember 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Die Descendant ist z.B. auch leichter als die e*13-Kurbel. Welche Gewichtsanganben stehen denn in der Produktübersicht?



16,5 zu 16,9

naja ich bin mal gespannt was auf der Uhr steht wenns denn mal da ist.


----------



## B.Scheuert (12. Dezember 2011)

Da bin ich auch mal gespannt. Das 11er LTD. war soweit ich weiß mit 18,1 oder 18,2 angegeben, was auch ziemlich genau passte. Das Tues 2.0(Rahmen) soll 600g leichter sein. Die restlichen Teile müssten zusammen weitere 600g bringen, was ich mir kaum vorstellen kann. Sind die Angaben evtl. ohne Pedale?


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Dezember 2011)

ja klar, ohne Pedale steht auf der Seite.

ich les auch nur was von 500g:



> Ergebnis: Ein Rahmengewicht von ca. 3,9 kg. Das ist eine Gewichtsersparnis von rund 500 gr. gegenüber dem aktuellen Modell!


----------



## B.Scheuert (12. Dezember 2011)

Achso, dann hatte ich das falsch im Kopf. Allerdings war meine telefonische Info damals "ca.4,3Kg", also eigentlich sogar nur 400g. Ohne Pedale ist die Angabe ziemlich realistisch; die Division Superlight wiegen ca. 360g.


----------



## Wolfplayer (13. Dezember 2011)

dass ich das noch erleben darf auf der YT Seite
"Bikes sofort verfuegbar"....tja aber leider gut 4 Monate zu spaet


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Dezember 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Die Descendant ist z.B. auch leichter als die e*13-Kurbel./QUOTE]
> 
> laut pinkbike wiegt die LG1r nur 760g zu 822g der Descendant. Somit können für das Mehrgewicht eigentlich nur Lrs, Reifen, Dämpfer und Lenker und Vorbau verantworlich sein.
> 
> Preis vom normalen Tues soll jetzt laut der Preview auf der Seite 2499 sein.


----------



## Fabu82 (13. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es vom Tues 2012 auch wieder eine FR Version oder wird es bei der DH Version bleiben und das Noton in FR-Bereich nachrutschen?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (13. Dezember 2011)

NEIN gibt kein FR in dem Bericht und auf der Seite nachzulesen.....Deine Noton Theroie greift somit!


----------



## Sixanator (13. Dezember 2011)

Fabu82 schrieb:


> Gibt es vom Tues 2012 auch wieder eine FR Version oder wird es bei der DH Version bleiben und das Noton in FR-Bereich nachrutschen?



Hi!
Folgendes habe ich bei "Sechsundzwanzig" gefunden:

Folgende Mitteilung haben wir von YT Gründer Marcus Flossmann erhalten:
 _TUES 2.0_
_Unser preisgekröntes Downhill Bike haben wir für 2012 noch mal   komplett überarbeitet. Das Ergebnis dieser Evolution ist das TUES 2.0._
_Das neue 2.0 Modell ersetzt jedoch nicht das aktuelle Tues, welches   weiterhin in einer günstigen Ausstattungsvariante angeboten wird,   sondern wird als Top Modell zusätzlich in unser Programm aufgenommen._
_Erstmals wird dieses Bike nur noch in einer Downhill-Variante   angeboten. Eine Freeride-Version wie beim aktuellen Modell wird es vom   TUES 2.0 nicht geben, denn es wurde kompromisslos auf DH-Racing   ausgelegt!_
_Im Gegenzug rutscht das neue 2012er Noton, welches von den  gleichen  Neuentwicklungen im Rahmenbau profitiert wie das TUES 2.0, in  den  Bereich Superenduro (Air Version) und Freeride (Coil Version)."_ 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=8819569


----------



## Fabu82 (13. Dezember 2011)

Alles klar,danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (13. Dezember 2011)




----------



## zhilo (13. Dezember 2011)

Sixanator schrieb:


> Hi!
> Folgendes habe ich bei "Sechsundzwanzig" gefunden:
> 
> Folgende Mitteilung haben wir von YT Gründer Marcus Flossmann erhalten:
> ...



das mit Superenduro hat sich wohl mit dem Wicked170 erschlagen, denke mal das Noton wirds nur noch in einer Version als Freerider geben.


----------



## B.Scheuert (13. Dezember 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> B.Scheuert schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Descendant ist z.B. auch leichter als die e*13-Kurbel./QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Sixanator (13. Dezember 2011)

zhilo schrieb:


> das mit Superenduro hat sich wohl mit dem Wicked170 erschlagen, denke mal das Noton wirds nur noch in einer Version als Freerider geben.



Nach der neuen Preview auf der YT-Seite ist das wohl wahr.


----------



## chrisskate (13. Dezember 2011)

was denkt ihr, lohnt es sich eher 600 euro mehr zu investieren und sich ein tues 2.0 zu kaufen oder das dann eher das 1.0? bin eher ein fahranfänger aber möchte von dem rad lange was haben, ich bin keiner der sich pro season ein neues bike holt, sondern würde es eher längere zeit durchfahren wollen.


----------



## Mirko29 (13. Dezember 2011)

Das kommt darauf an ob du die 600 Euro mehr auch hast, ausgeben willst, vielleicht noch in Protektoren anlegen musst, etc... Das TuEs 1.0 ist sicher kein schlechtes Bike und auch die Ausstattung mehr als ausreichend für nen Anfänger. Nur die Bremse ist etwas fragwürdig. 

Ich hatte vor kurzem die selbe Überlegung angestellt. Bin auch DH-Anfänger. Ich hab mich fürs LTD entschieden weil ich a) zum passenden Zeitpunkt das nötige Geld hatte und b) eher ein Freund von "Wenn schon, dann auch richtig" bin... Mir ist natürlich durchaus klar das das LTD eigentlich drüber ist und sich anfangs sicher bei mir langweilen wird, aber ich habe die Gewissheit das ich damit alles machen kann, egal wie schnell und wie weit sich meine Fahrtechnik entwickelt. Stabile Teile sind auch dran... Wenn ich jetzt vor der Entscheidung stehen würde, würde ich persönlich das 2.0 nehmen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Dezember 2011)

Also als Anfänger reicht das normale Tues dicke nur will man dann halt oft später dann bessere Teile haben etc.pp 

Musst du halt wissen wie vernüntig du in der Hinsicht bist. 


Es gäb ja noch das Canyon Speedzone wobei du da halt dann bis Mai warten musst. Dann gäbs noch die Option ein 2011-Tues zu kaufen, das kriegst du sofort.

Mit einem Protone oder Avalanche Kit und einer Code evt. Angleset kannst du das neue/alte Tues quasi auch auf den technischen STand des neuen pimpen. Gibt viele Möglichkeiten...


----------



## B.Scheuert (13. Dezember 2011)

EinsteigerrÃ¤der wie das normale Tues 2012 sind dafÃ¼r gedacht, dass sich AnfÃ¤nger draufsetzen, wohlfÃ¼hlen und nicht viel falsch machen kÃ¶nnen. Wenn man ernsthaft an dem Sport dran bleibt und sich fÃ¼r die Technik/Theorie interessiert, lernt man mit der Zeit auch die Materie(Fahrwerkseinstellungen, GeometrieverÃ¤nderungen, etc.) kennen. Das dauert meiner Meinung nach aber so lange, dass fÃ¼r die esten 2-3Jahre ein normales Tues reicht. Bis ich wirklich der Meinung war, dass mein altes Rad mich in meiner Entwicklung so stark beeintrÃ¤chtigt, dass ein neues sich lohnt, sind ca. 2-3 Jahre vergangen. Mein Motto war: "Ich fahre das Rad, bis ich es ans Limit bringe; bis v.a. das Rad der begrenzende Faktor ist und es nichtmehr an mir liegt, dass ich nicht schneller/besser werde. Dann muss ein neues her." UngefÃ¤hr so lange habe ich auch gebraucht, um ein gutes GefÃ¼hl dafÃ¼r zu bekommen und genau zu wissen, welche Details am Fahrwerk und an der Geo ich gern anders hÃ¤tte. Mittlerweile weiÃ ich genau, welches Setup ich am Tues 2.0 fahren wÃ¼rde. Als AnfÃ¤nger hÃ¤tte ich das Potential, das in dem Rad steckt, einfach nicht nutzen kÃ¶nnen und bis ich soweit war, war der alte Rahmen und viele Anbauteile durch die intensive Belastung einfach ziemlich verbraucht. Ein teureres Rad hÃ¤tte ich genauso "verbraucht", mehr bezahlt aber viel Potential ungenutzt gelassen. Ich wÃ¼rde also Einsteigern zum normalen Tues raten. Der Einfluss der Medien und der Werbung ist groÃ, aber sinnvoll finde ich es nicht, wenn jeder AnfÃ¤nger sich gleich das Beste vom Besten kauft. Es dauert eben seine Zeit, bis man damit ungehen kann. Das gesparte Geld wÃ¼rde ich eher in gute Protektoren inkl. Nackenschutz investieren. Gesund bleiben ist mehr wert als 600â¬.


----------



## mät__ (14. Dezember 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Einsteigerräder wie das normale Tues 2012 sind dafür gedacht, dass sich Anfänger draufsetzen, wohlfühlen und nicht viel falsch machen können. Wenn man ernsthaft an dem Sport dran bleibt und sich für die Technik/Theorie interessiert, lernt man mit der Zeit auch die Materie(Fahrwerkseinstellungen, Geometrieveränderungen, etc.) kennen. Das dauert meiner Meinung nach aber so lange, dass für die esten 2-3Jahre ein normales Tues reicht. Bis ich wirklich der Meinung war, dass mein altes Rad mich in meiner Entwicklung so stark beeinträchtigt, dass ein neues sich lohnt, sind ca. 2-3 Jahre vergangen. Mein Motto war: "Ich fahre das Rad, bis ich es ans Limit bringe; bis v.a. das Rad der begrenzende Faktor ist und es nichtmehr an mir liegt, dass ich nicht schneller/besser werde. Dann muss ein neues her." Ungefähr so lange habe ich auch gebraucht, um ein gutes Gefühl dafür zu bekommen und genau zu wissen, welche Details am Fahrwerk und an der Geo ich gern anders hätte. Mittlerweile weiß ich genau, welches Setup ich am Tues 2.0 fahren würde. Als Anfänger hätte ich das Potential, das in dem Rad steckt, einfach nicht nutzen können und bis ich soweit war, war der alte Rahmen und viele Anbauteile durch die intensive Belastung einfach ziemlich verbraucht. Ein teureres Rad hätte ich genauso "verbraucht", mehr bezahlt aber viel Potential ungenutzt gelassen. Ich würde also Einsteigern zum normalen Tues raten. Der Einfluss der Medien und der Werbung ist groß, aber sinnvoll finde ich es nicht, wenn jeder Anfänger sich gleich das Beste vom Besten kauft. Es dauert eben seine Zeit, bis man damit ungehen kann. Das gesparte Geld würde ich eher in gute Protektoren inkl. Nackenschutz investieren. Gesund bleiben ist mehr wert als 600.



 genau meine Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisskate (14. Dezember 2011)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> EinsteigerrÃ¤der wie das normale Tues 2012 sind dafÃ¼r gedacht, dass sich AnfÃ¤nger draufsetzen, wohlfÃ¼hlen und nicht viel falsch machen kÃ¶nnen. Wenn man ernsthaft an dem Sport dran bleibt und sich fÃ¼r die Technik/Theorie interessiert, lernt man mit der Zeit auch die Materie(Fahrwerkseinstellungen, GeometrieverÃ¤nderungen, etc.) kennen. Das dauert meiner Meinung nach aber so lange, dass fÃ¼r die esten 2-3Jahre ein normales Tues reicht. Bis ich wirklich der Meinung war, dass mein altes Rad mich in meiner Entwicklung so stark beeintrÃ¤chtigt, dass ein neues sich lohnt, sind ca. 2-3 Jahre vergangen. Mein Motto war: "Ich fahre das Rad, bis ich es ans Limit bringe; bis v.a. das Rad der begrenzende Faktor ist und es nichtmehr an mir liegt, dass ich nicht schneller/besser werde. Dann muss ein neues her." UngefÃ¤hr so lange habe ich auch gebraucht, um ein gutes GefÃ¼hl dafÃ¼r zu bekommen und genau zu wissen, welche Details am Fahrwerk und an der Geo ich gern anders hÃ¤tte. Mittlerweile weiÃ ich genau, welches Setup ich am Tues 2.0 fahren wÃ¼rde. Als AnfÃ¤nger hÃ¤tte ich das Potential, das in dem Rad steckt, einfach nicht nutzen kÃ¶nnen und bis ich soweit war, war der alte Rahmen und viele Anbauteile durch die intensive Belastung einfach ziemlich verbraucht. Ein teureres Rad hÃ¤tte ich genauso "verbraucht", mehr bezahlt aber viel Potential ungenutzt gelassen. Ich wÃ¼rde also Einsteigern zum normalen Tues raten. Der Einfluss der Medien und der Werbung ist groÃ, aber sinnvoll finde ich es nicht, wenn jeder AnfÃ¤nger sich gleich das Beste vom Besten kauft. Es dauert eben seine Zeit, bis man damit ungehen kann. Das gesparte Geld wÃ¼rde ich eher in gute Protektoren inkl. Nackenschutz investieren. Gesund bleiben ist mehr wert als 600â¬.



danke fÃ¼r die sehr produktive antwort! ich habe bereits prodektoren, aber ich glaube ich tendiere jetzt wirklich erstmal zum tues 1.0
danke!
aber noch auf den nackenschutz zu sprechen zu kommen, kÃ¶nnt ihr mir gÃ¼nstige aber trotzdem effektive neckbraces empfehlen? habe die oneal underdog prodektorenjacke damit sollte dieser schon kompatibel sein..


----------



## Schnitte (14. Dezember 2011)

@B.Scheuert

 genau mein Gedanke und meine Erfahrung bisher


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Dezember 2011)

chrisskate schrieb:


> danke für die sehr produktive antwort! ich habe bereits prodektoren, aber ich glaube ich tendiere jetzt wirklich erstmal zum tues 1.0
> danke!
> aber noch auf den nackenschutz zu sprechen zu kommen, könnt ihr mir günstige aber trotzdem effektive neckbraces empfehlen? habe die oneal underdog prodektorenjacke damit sollte dieser schon kompatibel sein..



such mal den Nackenschutzthread hier im Forum. Mein Tipp:

gebrauchtes Leatt Brace bei Ebay oder hier im Bm holen.


----------



## zrider (14. Dezember 2011)

Update auf der YT-Website, fast alle neuen Bikes sind erst ab März im Shop verfügbar!


----------



## pollgass (14. Dezember 2011)

@ B.Scheuert: EXTREM gut auf den Punkt gebracht, aus der Perspektive habe ich es noch nie betrachtet und finde deine Argumentation seeehr stimmig. Ich hatte mir letztes Jahr ein Scott Voltage FR30 zugelegt und bereits im Sommer merkte ich, dass ich mehr will und auch brauche! UrsprÃ¼nglich wollt ich mir ein gebrauchtes Rad fÃ¼r MAX. 2.200â¬ holen (Demo etc.). Ich wollte auf jeden Fall QualitÃ¤t haben, und da muss man bei gebrauchten Dingen immer Kompromisse machen, so dass meine Preisgrenze schnell auf 2.500 hochgesetzt wurde. Dann kam das Ltd. und ich hab mir gedacht, High Quality Oarts zu dem Preis...SCHEISS DRAUF!

Nachdem ich deinen Beitrag gelesen habe, bin ich schon n bisschen am Zweifeln, obs die richtige Entscheidung war, dann guck ich mir die Bilder und Parts vom Ltd. nochmal sn und denke mir GEIEEEEL! Ich freu mich einfach nur!


----------



## Nukem49 (14. Dezember 2011)

zrider schrieb:


> Update auf der YT-Website, fast alle neuen Bikes sind erst ab März im Shop verfügbar!


 
boah! ich könnt grad kotzen! auf facebook hieß es seit wochen das man die neuen bikes bestellen kann sobald die neue homepage online geht....jetzt DAS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich war ja noch hin- und hergerissen zwischen ltd und normal aber im Nachinein wars echt die richtige Entscheidung. Hätte das normale auch nicht früher bekommen und die knapp 400 kriegt man beim Verkauf locker wieder rein.


----------



## rush_dc (14. Dezember 2011)

Nukem49 schrieb:


> boah! ich könnt grad kotzen! auf facebook hieß es seit wochen das man die neuen bikes bestellen kann sobald die neue homepage online geht....jetzt DAS!



geht mir genauso... bin echt enttäuscht, 
werd mich jetzt auf jeden fall um was anderes umschaun. weil jetzt heißts märz und wenns dann wieder so pünktlich sind wie jetzt, na dann prost mahlzeit


----------



## Mirko29 (14. Dezember 2011)

chrisskate schrieb:


> danke für die sehr produktive antwort! ich habe bereits prodektoren, aber ich glaube ich tendiere jetzt wirklich erstmal zum tues 1.0
> danke!
> aber noch auf den nackenschutz zu sprechen zu kommen, könnt ihr mir günstige aber trotzdem effektive neckbraces empfehlen? habe die oneal underdog prodektorenjacke damit sollte dieser schon kompatibel sein..



Ich hab die O'Neal Madass und werd mir noch das Brace von Moveo dazu kaufen. Die alten Jackets von O'Neal waren eigentlich alle mit dem Moveo kompatibel...

btw... Es ist ja nur eine kleine Firma und wer soll denn die ganzen Bikes zusammenbauen wenn die erstmal mit den ganzen (Zahl gibts keine genaue, aber es werden schon einige sein) LTDs ausgelastet sind?


----------



## pollgass (15. Dezember 2011)

Wenn die mit der Montag nich hinterherkommen, sollen die zusätzliches Personal einstellen. Meinen Liefertermin halten die ein, dafür sorg ich aber!!!


----------



## fone (15. Dezember 2011)

sicher tust du das    *prust*


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Dezember 2011)

pollgass schrieb:


> Wenn die mit der Montag nich hinterherkommen, sollen die zusätzliches Personal einstellen. Meinen Liefertermin halten die ein, dafür sorg ich aber!!!



bist du eigentlich der Typ der auf fb was von "das Paket kontrollier ich aber ganz doll wenn keine Produktionsfehler nach der Lieferung von der Garantie gedeckt sind" geschrieben hat?


----------



## pollgass (15. Dezember 2011)

Ja, der "Typ" bin ich...


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Dezember 2011)

Wie bist du denn da drauf gekommen? Weil in einer Bestätigungsmail stand das man das Paket vor der Annahme auf Schäden kontrollieren soll? Meines Wissens gilt das nicht für Produktionsfehler.


----------



## pollgass (15. Dezember 2011)

Exakt. Genau wegen der Formulierung in der Bestätigungsmail. Aus dieser Beschreibung ging für mein Dafürhalten nicht eindeutig hervor, dass mit "Schäden" nur Transportschäden gemeint sind.
Kratzer im Lack, n kaputter Bremshebel etc. müssen ja nicht zwingend vom Versand kommen. So jedenfalls war meine Denke.


----------



## yoyo (15. Dezember 2011)

Wird dem Logistikunternehmen *******gal sein. Solang die Verpackung unversehrt ist, haben die mit Mängeln am Produkt nichts am Hut. Das wirst du wohl dann mit YT klären müssen...

Btw. 
Mein 2011er Rahmen hatte bei Auslieferung 'nen Katsch am Hinterbau, unten drunter. Find ich nicht gut, stört mich aber auch nicht. Hätte früher oder später selbst einen reingefahren.  Hintere Bremse müsste auch mal 100% entlüftet werden, is mir irgendwie zu weich momentan. Aber gut, das is alles und das kann dir mit Sicherheit auch bei 'nem teuren Specialized oder so passieren - nur kannst du dann deinen Händler anbrüllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollgass (15. Dezember 2011)

Genau das mein ich! Das kann dem Logistikunternehmen nicht egal sein, bzw. sollte sich YT dessen bewusst sein. Wenn ich mir n Rad für 3.000 kaufe, hab ich keinen Bock ne Beule in der Schwinge in Kauf zu nehmen nur weil der Lieferant noch 3 Pakete mehr im Lieferwagen hat.


----------



## yoyo (15. Dezember 2011)

Nee, du hast mich missverstanden. Das Fahrrad wurde bei der Endmontage durch YT versehrt, nicht durch den Lieferanten. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass beim Versand - sofern der Karton unversehrt ist - dem Fahrrad nicht so schnell was passieren kann. Das Teil ist schon richtig ordentlich verpackt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Dezember 2011)

Vor allem darfst du den Karton vor der Annahme auch gar nicht öffnen, sondern nur auf äusserliche Schäden begutachten und ggf. die Annahme verweigern.


----------



## pollgass (15. Dezember 2011)

"[FONT="]Bei Lieferung der Bestellung den Karton überprüfen und bei Beschädigungen die Annahme verweigern! Nachträgliche Reklamationen werden nicht berücksichtigt![/FONT]"

Ok, wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil. Schäden bezieht sich also ausschließlich auf den Karton...


----------



## MitchMG (16. Dezember 2011)

Eigentlich kan man die Kartons auch ungesehen annehmen. Wir hatten schon soviele kaputte Sachen bekommen, obwohl die Kartons 1a aussahen.
Was die Versender mit den Dingern machen ist manchmal unter aller Sau. Scheinbar tun die damit echt  Fußball spielen.

Dann muß man zwischen Garantie und Gewährleistung  unterscheiden.
Viele lehnen ja Garantie unter fadenscheinigen Gründen ab. Sehr geren wird das bei Gebrauchtfahrzeugen gemacht. Da will der Händler immer noch geren die "Garantie" zusätzlich bzw. mit Extra Kosten verkaufen.
Braucht doch keiner.
Kaufe ich etwas und das geht innerhalb der Frist kaputt, poche ich auf meine Gewährleistung. Die Gewährleistung ist gesetzlich vorgeschrieben und da komt keiner rum.
Evtl. gibt es Diskussionen, aber letztlich  werden sie es einsehen(müssen).

Geht dir nach 3 Monaten das Getriebe vom neuen(gebrauchten) Auto kaputt, oder die Federgabel vom neuen Bike tropft, dann  ab zum Händler/Verkäufer.
Wenn die ganz cool sagen, das ist von der Garantie nicht abgedeckt, Garantieversicherung haben sie ja nicht abgeschlossen, dannn knallst du denen mal die Gewährleistung um die Ohren.
Die sind einfach gesetzlich verpflichtet den Schaden zu beseitigen.
Ich glaube, die meisten wissen das auch, wollen nur  doof tun damit der Kunde evtl. auf seine Rechte verzichtet, weil verunsichert.
Wenn sie merken, dass man Ahnung von der Materie hat,dann geben sei einem meistens Recht.


----------



## theDaftMau5 (18. Dezember 2011)

Also das mit den lieferzeiten finde ich auch schwach.
Ich werde mir zwar (unter anderem wegen b.Scheuerts gründen, danke nochmal  ) das "normalo"-Tues holen, aber alle anderen sin irgendwie am a... die müssen warten. Das hätte YT meiner Meiung nach wirklich eleganter lösen können. Und wirklich viele Infos zu den neuen Rädern gibt es (vom 2.0er abgesehen) auch nicht. Klar, ich werd mir das Rad kaufen, aber die feine Englische Art ist das nicht... 

haut rein


----------



## bitschleuder (18. Dezember 2011)

naja, warten wirste auch fürs normalo-tues müssen, oder? weil momentan kostets ja noch 2,2 scheine. im april oder wann auch immer kostets nur noch 1,9 scheine.....


----------



## yoyo (18. Dezember 2011)

Man sollte wohl die unterschiedlichen Komponenten beim "Tues 2012" und beim "Tues 2011" beachten. Ich würde mir - oh, so hab' ich's auch gemacht - ein 2011er kaufen, falls noch eine passende Größe lieferbar ist.


----------



## theDaftMau5 (18. Dezember 2011)

Tut mir leid jungs, aber ich bin nicht Krösus. Fürs 2011er reicht das Geld nicht. Sind ja imernoch 300 Tacken, ich hoff so schon, das ich das restgeld zum 2012er zi weichnachten/geburtstag zusammenkrieg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyo (18. Dezember 2011)

Ja dann gibt's doch gar keine Diskussion!


----------



## chrisskate (27. Dezember 2011)

yoyo schrieb:


> Man sollte wohl die unterschiedlichen Komponenten beim "Tues 2012" und beim "Tues 2011" beachten. Ich würde mir - oh, so hab' ich's auch gemacht - ein 2011er kaufen, falls noch eine passende Größe lieferbar ist.



stimmt ihr da zu? lohnt es sich wirklich eher noch das 2011er modell zu kaufen statt das tues 1.0 2012? sind aber ja immerhin auch 300 euro mehr..


----------



## siggi985 (27. Dezember 2011)

300 euro mehr die sich lohnen, allerdings sollte man sich schon etwas mehr mit der materie auskennen zwecks fahrwerk einstellung (oder jemanden haben der sich damit gut auskennt)


----------



## chrisskate (27. Dezember 2011)

siggi985 schrieb:


> 300 euro mehr die sich lohnen, allerdings sollte man sich schon etwas mehr mit der materie auskennen zwecks fahrwerk einstellung (oder jemanden haben der sich damit gut auskennt)



inwiefern lohnen sich die 300 euro mehr? wo liegen die großen unterschiede? weil 300 euro bedeutet für mich als schüler nochmal um einiges mehr arbeiten


----------



## B.Scheuert (27. Dezember 2011)

Vergleich doch mal die verbauten Komponenten und informiere dich über deren Eigenschaften.


----------



## siggi985 (27. Dezember 2011)

Boxxer RC vs. Boxxer R2C2, Vivid R2C vs. Kage und Avid Code R vs. Avid Elixir 3. Der Rest ist eigentlich gleich. Für nen Anfänger dürfte das allerdings keinen großen Unterschied machen bzw. es ist wahrscheinlicher das er nicht mit nem falsch eingestellten Fahrwerk rumfährt wenn der das 2012er Tues 1 nimmt. Kommt halt ganz drauf an wie du dich selber einschätzt! Wenn die 300 Euro für dich recht viel sind würde ich das 2012er Tues 1 nehmen und ein paar anständige Reifen nachrüsten und fertig ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_23 (27. Dezember 2011)

Also ich fahre das 2011er Tues und bin sehr zufrieden mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten der Federung. Natürlich muss man sich z.B. die Anleitung der Gabel und Dämpfer mal durchlesen oder auch hier im Forum nach Tips fragen, aber ich denke damit sollte man sich sowieso auseinandersetzten. 

Daher auch mein Tip: Wenn man das Geld dafür hat, kaufen!


----------



## chrisskate (27. Dezember 2011)

habe mir das tues 2011 bestellt


----------



## yoyo (27. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## chrisskate (28. Dezember 2011)

danke!


----------



## odenwald1 (1. Januar 2012)

Aber schöner ist das 2012 auf jeden Fall  !!


----------



## theDaftMau5 (13. Januar 2012)

Nur so als kleines Update:
Das TuEs und das Play sind jetzt im Shop verfügbar. 
Ich hab schon ne Probefahrt vereinbart und freu mich riesig! ;-)
Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (16. Januar 2012)

Hat hier irgendjemand aktuelle News/Infos bezüglich der LTD Tues?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (16. Januar 2012)

Nein, auf der Facebook page heisst es: diese oder kommende Woche gibts en paar Infos zum derzeitigen Stand.


----------



## Hawkeye86 (19. Januar 2012)

also die mail ging gestern 18.1 an 531 zukünftige yt ltd besitzer raus. schau mal im spam ordner falls du noch keine erhalten hast (war zumindet bei mir im spam)


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (19. Januar 2012)

habse erhalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styriabeef (19. Januar 2012)

531 stk also.. soso


----------



## muftin_4 (27. Januar 2012)

RomP ist toll, fett fett fett


----------



## whutsa (5. Februar 2012)

Ich find an den Kommentaren hier sieht man wieder (tut mir jetzt leid für diejenigen die sich net nur auf kindische/geschmackliche argumente berufen) das man nix auf Kommentare geben kann^^


----------



## mmr (5. Februar 2012)

Sieht auch nett aus


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Februar 2012)

Hoffentlich gibt's bald ein Video. Verstehe nur nicht warum er den hässlichen Neoprenschutz dranhat. Hoffentlich ist der Rahmen nicht so Dellenanfällig an den neuraligschen Punkten.


----------



## Kolossos (5. Februar 2012)

Erster Prototyp! Kettenstrebenschutz
Sobald ich im April Live probieren kann, gibt's ne bessere Variante und für oben auch noch
(Ist eine Art Neopren, nur dünner! Darum doppelt genäht)


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Februar 2012)

Cool! Ist der für die Kettenstrebe gedacht? Auf Facbook wurde mal geschrieben das wir einen Kettenstrebenschutz kriegen aber für die Sitzstrebe braucht man ja auch meist noch einen.  

Ich würde ja gerne nur mit den üblichen Gummipuffern an der Gabel auskommen aber wenn selbst Lacondeguy das macht (dem kann sein Material ja fast egal sein) isses wohl so das durch die eckige Bauweise der Rahmen viel Kontakpotenzial zur Gabel hat. Naja, mal abwarten, wär schon blöd wenn man so rumfahren muss.


----------



## Kolossos (5. Februar 2012)

Ja ist der erste Versuch für die Kettenstrebe! Hab mich mit weißen Neopren eingedeckt, spezielle Folie gekauft und mich an die Nähmaschine gehockt. Hab noch so einige Ideen (aber nicht weiter sagen Patent und so ;-)!!) will kein Stress wegen meinen Bastelanfälle.


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Februar 2012)

Fettes corporate Design! 

Braucht man aber vermutlich mehr als nur 'ne Nähmaschine zu sonst würd ich mal meine Schwester anhauen die studiert Modedesign...

Dein aktuelles Tues hast du ja auch schön hingekriegt. Wenn man die Garantie nicht verlieren würde würd ich meins auch pulvern lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kolossos (5. Februar 2012)

Ja ne Nähmaschine reicht noch nicht ganz, bin letztens über nen Plotter gestolpert   und bin auf die Idee gekommen. 
Mein 2010'er schaut schon wieder bisschen anderst aus, aber danke!!!


----------



## rm7lover (7. Februar 2012)

ich find deine pariser für die kettenstrebe richtig stylisch, jedoch werden die halt wg. der weißen farbe und kettenschmiere schnell unansehnlich werden, aber trotztem respekt!
bei mir wirds wohl wieder ein alter mantel werden, der die strebe schützt.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (7. Februar 2012)

Kolossos schrieb:


> Ja ist der erste Versuch für die Kettenstrebe! Hab mich mit weißen Neopren eingedeckt, spezielle Folie gekauft und mich an die Nähmaschine gehockt. Hab noch so einige Ideen (aber nicht weiter sagen Patent und so ;-)!!) will kein Stress wegen meinen Bastelanfälle.



super geil! RESPEKT! Wo ist die Bestellnummer


----------



## Kolossos (7. Februar 2012)

Bestellnummer Warte mal bis April, brauch mein Tues 2.0 um den Kettenstrebenschutz anzupassen. Vielleicht mach ich dann gleich ein paar mehr.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (7. Februar 2012)

sag Bescheid!!


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Februar 2012)

Tues 2.0 Action:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/36608093"]This one is for laughs! on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (12. Februar 2012)

Geiles video.

Das Rad is echt ne tolle Kiste. Und den andrieu(?!) zu engagieren war denke ich gold wert.


----------



## zrider (12. Februar 2012)

Fährt Mads Andre Haugen jetzt für Trek?


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Februar 2012)

ja


----------



## Ivan89 (23. Februar 2012)

Hey,

ich habe da mal eine Frage.

Ich möchte mir das Tues 2.0 bestellen, sobald es bestellbar ist.

Aber ich habe eigentlich vor den Dämpfer gegen einen Roco WC zu tauschen... 
Aber der eingebaute Dämpfer hat eine Länge von 267mm Oo
Den Roco gibt es 2012 überhaupt nicht in der Länge... 241 ist glaube ich der Längste...
Den einfach reinbauen geht nicht, oder?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...


Grüße


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Februar 2012)

Der Roco existiert wohl in der Länge aber den aftermarket zu beokmmen ist schwierig. Frag mal Evil.

Macht aber eigentlich keinen Sinn denn der Vivid ist ein guter Dämpfer. Bin noch keinen Roco gefahren aber ich glaub kaum das der besser als der Vivid ist.

241mm einbauen macht kenien Sinn dann hast du weniger Federweg und die Geo stimmt auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Ivan89 (23. Februar 2012)

Ich bin bis jetzt nur Rocos gefahren und bin mehr als zufrieden.
Schluckt alles und hat mich nie in Stich gelassen, sogar bei versauten Road-Gaps etc.

Deswegen möchte ich bei Marzocchi bleiben...

Das ist ja eine doofe Sache...


Ich bemerke gerade, was der Lacondeguy da hat, ist doch niemals ein Roco?! Das sieht aus wie ein Vivid mit einem Marzocchi Aufkleber


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Februar 2012)

Ist auch ein Vivid, anscheinend hat auch er, obwohl er von Marzocchi gesponsort wird keinen ni 267 bekommen. Es muss aber schon welche geben hab schon Labyrinth Minotaur Rahmen mit Rocos gesehen und der Rahmen hat 267er Einbaulänge.


----------



## Ivan89 (23. Februar 2012)

Ja, das habe ich auch gesehen, dass der in einigen Bikes verbaut wird...

Aber da ranzukommen ist dann wohl, wie du sagst, schwer.

Naja dann muss ich entweder damit Leben und den Vivid nehmen,
oder ein anderes Bike suchen


----------



## rm7lover (23. Februar 2012)

oder halt nen double barrel wie im ltd.! soll ja auch ein hammer dämpfer sein, wenn richtig abgestimmt!


----------



## njoerd (23. Februar 2012)

soll aber kompliziert sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivan89 (23. Februar 2012)

ne der double barrel ist mir vieeel zu kompliziert... ein freund hat den... ne ne... geht weit über meine geduld und mein wissen hinaus 

der roco world cup ist wirklich easy einzustellen... das schätze ich auch sehr an ihm...

naja, aber dass es nur an dem dämpfer scheitert, das wäre wohl doof.
möchte eigentlich schon unbedingt das YT haben, weil ich ein big bike suche, mit dem ich gut springen kann.
zuerst dachte ich an ein 180er freerider, aber ich mache gerne alles vor mir platt mit dem bike... also müsste es schon was dickeres sein, was aber noch angenehm in der luft liegt und leicht hochzubekommen ist. 
das YT mit einer 888 mit titanfeder vorne würde sicherlich meinen vorstellungen entsprechen...

wie sind denn eure erfahrungen mit dem vivid ?


----------



## siggi985 (23. Februar 2012)

Wenn der Vivid gut eingestellt ist funktioniert er auch ganz gut, aber laut MZ Homepage gibt es den Roco in 267mm. Vll bekommt man ihn dann auch iwo her! Gibt ja auch noch andere Möglichkeiten zb BOS, Fox evtl X-Fusion!


----------



## Ivan89 (23. Februar 2012)

hmmm sicher? 
ich habe vorhin auf der marzocchi website geschaut und nur 222mm und 241mm gesehen... 
ich muss nochmal schauen...


naja ich will eben bei dem bleiben, was sich für mich bewährt hat.
aber wenn es nicht anders geht, bleibt der vivid drin.


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Februar 2012)

Für das Tues 2.0 gibt es auch einen Base-Tune für den CCDB:

http://ww2.canecreek.com/products/suspension/double-barrel/base-tunes

Kann aber schon verstehen das einen die Einstellmöglichkeiten des Dämpfers überfordern können. 

Beim Vivid hab ich eigentlich immer nur am beginning stroke REbound und ander Druckstufe rumgespielt. Einfach aus dem Grund weil man einen Inbus für den ending stroke braucht.

Funktioniert aber sehr gut der Dämpfer.

Evil hat mal geschrieben das es cosmic nicht schaffen würde einen 267er Roco zu organsieren.


----------



## siggi985 (23. Februar 2012)

Ok ich glaub ich hatte ein anderes Modelljahr eingestellt oder MZ hats geändert. Unter dem Bild auf dem das Ltd mit gelabelten Vivid ist gabs aber glaub ich schonmal die Diskussion! Falls der Vivid dir nicht taugt kannste ihn ja immernoch tauschen!


----------



## Ivan89 (24. Februar 2012)

Joa, ich werde es dann wohl mal mit dem Vivid probieren.

Der Cane Creek ist natürlich das Beste vom Besten, aber ich weiss einfach nicht, ob ich mit so vielen Einstellungen zurechtkommen würde, zumal ich gerne einfach ein Setup habe, was eine möglichst große Bandbreite an Strecken abdeckt. Das geht mit dem Roco Worldcup richtig gut. Oh und für den Cane Creek müsste ich natürlich noch 2 Monate oder so sparen


----------



## Datenwurm (24. Februar 2012)

Der Fahrer macht früher wie heute das Rennen.

YT holen, wenns gefällt, Dämpfer testet. Dabei wirst du wohl feststellen, dass der Roco nicht der einzige funktionierende Dämpfer am Markt ist. Falls er doch nicht passt kannst du immer noch einen neuen besorgen.


----------



## Runner_80 (29. Februar 2012)




----------



## yoyo (29. Februar 2012)

realistische lieferzeit: juni  

naja. ein glück, dass ich mir das 2011er gegönnt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bitschleuder (29. Februar 2012)

awaaaahhhh.... nich so pessimistisch! dat wird scho. wird bestimmt scho früher ausgeliefert....


----------



## Master80 (1. März 2012)

Da bin ich aber auch mal gespannt wie oder ob YT es schafft, die 531 LTD's und zusätzlich noch die anderen Bikes die bestellt werden pünktlich auszuliefern.
Zusätzliche Reparaturarbeiten kommen ja auch noch hinzu...

Die LTD Rahmen sind ja nach der letzten Zwischenstands Mail ja auch noch nicht hier im Lande.

Schichtarbeit...?
Mehr Personal...? soviel ich weiss sind es nur zwei Mechaniker. oder?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (1. März 2012)

Erstmal abwarten, YT sollte ausserdem die LTD´s auf der Prioritätsliste oben stehen haben, können die sich nich erlauben bei so nem Umsatz (mit Vorkasse) die Kunden zu ärgern, sollte Ihr eigener Anspruch sein. Das mit den Rahmen stimmt schon hoffe die sind bald in DE.


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. März 2012)

Also der Verfügbarkeitstermin vom normalen tues 2.0 ist ja im Vergleich zu den anderen 2012er Modellen noch um ein paar Wochen nach hinten verschoben. 

Das könnte darauf hindeuten dass das ein Zeitpuffer ist um die Ltd's zu montieren und auszuliefern.

Wenn sie den Liefertermin vom normalen Tues 2.0 einhalten stehen die Chancen gut das wir unsere Ltd's auch im April kriegen. Ich mein sähe ja blöd aus wenn Hier Leute noch auf ihr Ltd warten und andere schon mit dem 2.0er rumfahren.

Die 2.0 Rahmen werden ja alle in der gleichen Klitsche gebaut, ergo kommen die auch im gleichen Container an und sinnigerweise würde ich dann auch erst die ltd's aufbauen. Dann hängts eigentlich nur noch an den Anbauteilen.


----------



## Ivan89 (1. März 2012)

Also ich habe soeben mein YT Tues 2.0 bestellt 
Der Liefertermin ist natürlich etwas bescheiden, da die Saison da schon voll im Gange ist, aber ich habe sowieso kaum Zeit diese Saison, also ärgerts mich nicht so sehr 
Und das mit KW 19... das glaube ich kaum 

Sobald es da ist wird aber sofort eine 888 Evo Ti drangebaut 

Bin schon gespannt wie das Teil läuft


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. März 2012)

Das wird sicher geil! Farblich wär mir das auch viel lieber als das Ltd. Hier gabs die Evo ti bis vor kurzem in schwarz ganz günstig:

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=20749

Vielleicht kriegen die die bald wieder rein, oder frag mal napalmdeath von berg-ab.de der hatte die auch mal günstig im Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (1. März 2012)

2012 wird man wohl an jeder Ecke ein YT Rad sehen


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. März 2012)

Also die die ich letzte Saison in diversen Parks (Willingen, Wibe, Livigno, Wildbad, Todtnau, Pds) gesehen habe kann ich gefühlt an zwei Händen abzählen. Gibt viel mehr Demos und Sessions.


----------



## njoerd (1. März 2012)

wer redet von 2011?


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. März 2012)

Naja bis sich das bemerkbar machen sollte ist die Saison auch schon halb rum aber ich bin auch gespannt wieviele von den 531 ltd's in Pds unterwegs sein werden.


----------



## Paran0id (1. März 2012)

Daran wird sich auch 2012 nix ändern. glorys, demos, sessions, m9/951 etc. werden im bikepark nach wie vor vorherrschend sein. Aber selbst wenn nun zahlreiche tues rumfahren würden, würde mich das als Besitzer nicht weiter stören.

PS: hab mein 2.0 schon gestern bestellt und ich glaub kein Stück an die Verfügbarkeit. So kann ich nur positiv überrascht werden oder nicht enttäuscht je nachdem.


----------



## njoerd (1. März 2012)

denke das zu den 500 ltds noch etliche 2.0 dazukommen werden.
so hässlich sind ja beide auch nicht


----------



## Ivan89 (1. März 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das wird sicher geil! Farblich wär mir das auch viel lieber als das Ltd. Hier gabs die Evo ti bis vor kurzem in schwarz ganz günstig:
> 
> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=20749
> 
> Vielleicht kriegen die die bald wieder rein, oder frag mal napalmdeath von berg-ab.de der hatte die auch mal günstig im Angebot.





Ich hoffe ich bekomme noch eine von 2011, die grauen, die würde nämlich farblich viel besser passen. In einigen Shops bekommt man die auch noch, nur muss ich erstmal wieder etwas Geld sparen.
Aber die 2012er 888 in weiß wird farblich auch nicht soooo schlecht sein... aber grau wäre einfach geiler


----------



## Paran0id (1. März 2012)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie der Rahmen in mattschwarz rüberkommen würde. Schade eigentlich dass YT keine Framekits anbietet. Das würde noch fehlen.


----------



## Ivan89 (1. März 2012)

Ja finde ich auch. Nur eine Farbe ist zu wenig ... mich persönlich spricht das Blau nicht so sehr an, aber ich kann darüber hinwegsehen...

Vllt. sind wir auch einfach zu verwöhnt


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. März 2012)

Paran0id schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wie der Rahmen in mattschwarz rüberkommen würde. Schade eigentlich dass YT keine Framekits anbietet. Das würde noch fehlen.



Irmisch fährt einen in schwarz. Leider kann man auf den bisher veröffentlichten bildern nicht viel erkennen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (1. März 2012)

gibt doch en thread hier bezüglich anderer farben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=360723&highlight=farbe+rahmen+photoshop



Table da fehlt das Bild.


----------



## njoerd (1. März 2012)

bild ist doch da  
stimmt


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. März 2012)

Die werden bei mir manchmal auch nicht angezeigt:

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...03611_100001068445328_825995_1941723102_n.jpg

Obwohl die Rider bei ihm war haben die es nicht geschafft das Rad auf auch nur einem Bild besser zu zeigen:

http://www.mtbrider.de/rider/article.html?ADFRAME_MCMS_ID=2349

Ein guter Photoshop ist bei den Bildern und der Lackierung viel zu aufwendig. Quick'n'Dirty siehts dann auch nicht realistisch aus:


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (1. März 2012)

sieht schon geil aus!


----------



## Ivan89 (1. März 2012)

sieht böööse gut aus!


----------



## Ivan89 (9. März 2012)

Welche Parts würdet ihr, oder werdet ihr, an dem normalen YT 2.0 tauschen, wenn ihr es erhalten habt?

Ich bin mir nicht so sicher bei den Felgen (wenn ich mich nicht irre, sind es eig. DJ Felgen) und bei den Naben... Ich werde natürlich zunächst damit fahren, aber nur bis ich das Geld für bessere zusammen habe. Und ich werde Muddy Mary's draufziehen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. März 2012)

Das ist schon ein solider Aufbau und ich persönlich würde am 2.0 erst mal gar nix tauschen. Kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen warum man ein günstiges Bike kauft und dann alle Teile tauscht. 

Die Felgen gibt's noch nicht lang, scheinen aber im Verhältnis zum Gewicht schon stabil zu sein.

Für einen besseren Lrs (leichter und ähnlich stabil/stabiler) musst du schon tief in die Tasche greifen. Mit der Kohle die da letztendlich liegen bleibt hättest du dir gleich das Ltd holen können.

Reifen sollen im Trockenen ganz gut sein, bin ich aber noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (9. März 2012)

Definitiv das Kenda Gelumpe runter - die würd ich keinen Meter fahren.

Der Rest passt schon, die Laufräder vom 2011er Tues haben bei mir die Saison - wie alle anderen Komponenten auch - komplett problemlos überstanden.

edit: @Tabletop: Der Grip der Pellen ist nicht der beste, für normales "Rumgegurke" aber vllt noch okay. Durchschlagschutz ist hingegen nicht wirklich vorhanden - für richtigen Downhill (ich hoffe dafür wurde das Rad gekauft!) sind die *IMHO *nicht zu gebrauchen


----------



## Paran0id (9. März 2012)

Reifen werden getauscht, da kommt der Baron drauf. Evtl tausche ich den Dämpfer, wenn er mir nicht gefällt, gegen nen Manitou Revox. Pedale wollt ich mir mal die Canfield Crampon draufmachen, da ich zwar vom Grip meiner Straitline absolut überzeugt bin aber die sind leider auch sackschwer. Das wärs aber auch schon gewesen. Halt der sattel, aber das muss mein Arsch entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivan89 (9. März 2012)

Redet ja keiner vom ganzen Bike neu aufbauen 
Also wie gesagt, ich fahre die Laufräder mal eine Weile und wenn sie taugen, bleiben sie dran. Hatte eben nur meine Zweifel, da es DJ Felgen sind... ich bin einer, der fährt eben gerne das, was sich für ihn bewährt hat und scheue Änderungen 

Der gleiche Grund, warum ich Muddy Mary's draufziehe. Bereits 3 Saisons mit Muddy's gefahren und nie einen Grund zum klagen gehabt. Bester Allrounder, wie ich finde...

Ansonsten lasse ich alles gleich... bis auf die Gabel, da kommt irgendwann eine Marzocchi 888 Evo Ti dran, wenn das Geld da ist... bin nunmal Marzocchi Fan 

Das YT 2.0 Worldcup hatte ich damals gar nicht in Betracht gezogen...da hatte ich noch ein anderes Bike im Kopf, aber ich hatte eh nicht das nötige "Kleingeld" dazu.


----------



## Paran0id (9. März 2012)

Also wegen der DJ Felgen würd ich mir am wenigsten Gedanken machen. Bei meinem Nox sind auch DJ Felgen drauf, sind natürlich damit nicht die leichtesten aber ich hab schon den ein oder anderen Sprung versaut inklusive Einschlag in die Landung und den Felgen hat des nix gemacht.


----------



## evilesel (13. März 2012)

Was denkt ihr zu den Lieferterminen:
Tues 2.0 ab kw 18
Wicked ab kw 17

unrealistisch oder realistisch *G*?

Gibts das neue Tues für 1899 euro schon?, steht ja mitte Februar dort.....


----------



## Paran0id (13. März 2012)

Das neue "alte" tues wurde schon ausgeliefert und einige fahren bereits damit rum. Aber dass kann dir wohl keiner sagen ob der Liefertermin des Tues 2.0 realistisch ist. Schätzungsweise haben sie aber einige Rahmen zusätzlich zum wc ltd bike geordert für die Standard Ausführung, aber die haben nun alle Händer voll zu tun bis Ende April über 500 ltd tues 2.0 auszuliefern, dann können sie sich um die anderen Bestellungen kümmern. Aber das ist Spekulation.


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. März 2012)

Kannst du schwer kalkulieren. Man weiß ja nicht wie die Bestellungen abgearbeitet werden aber es ist schon anzunehmen das du erst mit deinem Bike rechnen kannst wenn die ltd Kunden versorgt sind.

Die angegebene KW lässt sich ja so interpretieren dass da die ersten verschickt werden. D.h. wenn du jetzt bestellt gibt's ja schon Leute die vor dir bestellt haben.


----------



## Innsbruuucker (13. März 2012)

Vom Grip her hat mir der Kenda super gefallen! Bin ich sehr gern gefahren, wäre er nur Pannenresistent...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (14. März 2012)

Bin auf die Mail diesen Monat gespannt. Hoffe die Rahm,en kommen problemlos durch den Zoll und die Parts sind auch bald alle bei YT das sie direkt mit dem zusammenschrauben beginnen können......werd langsam immer ungeduldiger


----------



## Ivan89 (14. März 2012)

Das normale Tues 2.0 kommt ja ohne Pedale...

Welche Pedale wollt ihr denn so dranschrauben? 
Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nichtmal welche ich am alten Bike dranhatte 

Habt ihr da irgendwelche Vorschläge? (gut, günstig etc.)


----------



## johnny_knoe (14. März 2012)

Nukeproof Neutron:
http://www.nukeproof.com/en/pedals/neutron-pedals

Oder eben die baugleichen CNC Nano Tech Flats: http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk (Direktlink funktioniert leider nicht)

Konnte bisher noch keinen Unterschied zwischen den beiden erkennen. Freundin fährt die CNC, ich die Nukeproof. Und das auch nur, weil ich den CNC Tip erst nach dem Kauf der Neutrons bekommen habe


----------



## njoerd (14. März 2012)

Neutron gut! 
hab noch neue Sixpack Icons hier liegen. Pins sind deutlich länger, konnte sie aber bisher noch nicht testen.


----------



## Ivan89 (14. März 2012)

Oh, die Nukeproof Neutron scheinen mir super zu sein. Guter Preis, und von Nukeproof hört man eig. nur Gutes...


----------



## yoyo (14. März 2012)

Sixpack Icon kann ich sehr empfehlen, fahr die jetzt schon länger und kann mir ehrlich gesagt keine anderen mehr vorstellen.


----------



## B.Scheuert (14. März 2012)

Wellgo MG-1 gibts bei eBay aus Fernost fÃ¼r ca. 30-35â¬ und in verdammt leicht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. März 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Bin auf die Mail diesen Monat gespannt. Hoffe die Rahm,en kommen problemlos durch den Zoll und die Parts sind auch bald alle bei YT das sie direkt mit dem zusammenschrauben beginnen können......werd langsam immer ungeduldiger



Also wenn das mit April klappen soll müssen die Sachen spätestens Ende März bei YT sein.

Ich kann mich erinnern das es in den letzten Jahren mal massive Verzögerungen gab weil glaub ein Container mit Boxxern irgendwo beim Zoll in einem europäischen Hafen festhing.

Von daher stelle ich mich auf Ende April ein und freu mich dann wenns doch früher kommt.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (14. März 2012)

Jap genau das habe ich auch gelesen mit den Zollproblemen daher angesprochen im Post oben. Ich rechne auch nicht damit Mitte April auf dem Hobel zu sitzen, wünsche es mir abwer insgeheim 
Von werden die gabeln denn geliefert? Werden ja bestimmt nicht in Italien gefertigt, ebenfalls Taiwan?


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. März 2012)

Mz wird bei Suntour gefertigt also Taiwan wie der Rest auch. Einzig Lenker und Dämpfer, Sattelstütze kommen aus den Vereinigten Staaten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (14. März 2012)

Danke Dir! Dann heisst es Daumen drücken!


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. März 2012)

Kurbeln und Laufräder kommen natürlich auch aus Amerika bzw. Frankreich/Rumänien.

Ich hoffe aber das yt das in die Dimensionierung des Zeitpuffers miteinbezogen hat.


----------



## Mirko29 (14. März 2012)

Wäre traurig wenn nicht. Man macht Fehler nur einmal... Ich rechne aber auch damit das es erst Ende April kommt und somit genau vor meiner Prüfung ;(


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. März 2012)

Also ich sehs echt entspannt weil ich auch noch Unikram machen muss und ich jetzt über den Winter eh nirgends das Rad adäquat bewegen hätte können.

Man muss da halt auch das Geschäftskonzept von yt im Hinterkopf behalten und verstehen warum die Preise so niedrig sind. Wer sein Rad sofort braucht geht halt in Laden, zahlt dann aber auch wesentlich mehr.


----------



## Mirko29 (14. März 2012)

Ja klar... Aber bei einer Wartezeit von 5 Monaten sollte man schon zeitig alles bestellen. Wobei wir ja auch nicht wissen ob das nicht auch geschehen ist  Ich hätte mich zwischendurch sehr über kleine Meldungen wie "Die ersten Gabeln, Dämpfer, etc sind da" gefreut. Oder meint ihr das die noch nicht ein Teil im Lager haben?


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. März 2012)

Ich denke mal das die auch durch ein just-in-time-Konzept Kosten sparen und keine Heerscharen von Mechanikern abstellen um die Bieks aufzubauen. Ich glaub das sind weniger als 10 Leute.

Ohne Rahmen können sie eh nix mit den Teilen anfangen ich vermute daher das sie die Lieferzeiten mit den Lieferanten so getimt haben das die Kompnenten kurz vor den Rahmen ankommen und dann bauen und verschicken sie halt pro Tag 10-20 Räder. Wenn damit Ende März begonnen wird könnte es hinhauen.


----------



## Norrin Radd (14. März 2012)

An mein 2.0 kommen polierte Nc17 Sudpin III Pedale und die Kenda Reifen werden sofort durch Minions ersetzt.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (20. März 2012)

So erste status mail kam am 19.1 die zweite am 21.2 dann dürfte, wenn der rhythmus eingehalten wird ja bald die nächste mail reinschneien, bin gespannt ob die rahmen problemlos durch zoll sind bzw. ob die überhaupt schon da sind und wann mit dem zusammenbau begonnen wird


----------



## Mirko29 (20. März 2012)

Auf Facebook haben se geschrieben das diese Woche eine umfangreichere Mail kommt. Auch Bilder sollen dabei sein... Lassen wir uns mal überraschen. Ich will keine Bilder, ich will das Bike ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odenwald1 (20. März 2012)

Hallo,

bin 1,70 groß bzw. klein. Hat jemand von euch auch die Körpergröße ?? Welche Rahmengröße fahrt Ihr ?? YT empfiehlt ja Größe S.....


Ach ja, suche ein gebrauchtes Tues 2011....hat jemand eins zum verkauf ???

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Paran0id (20. März 2012)

Hi, bin 1,73 und hab S bestellt (tues 2.0 aber die Größen blieben ja gleich), aber es kommt auch auf deine persönliche Vorliebe an. Ein M würde auch noch gehen. Ruf doch einfach bei YT an und lass dich beraten.


----------



## Mirko29 (20. März 2012)

Paran0id schrieb:


> Hi, bin 1,73 und hab S bestellt (tues 2.0 aber die Größen blieben ja gleich), aber es kommt auch auf deine persönliche Vorliebe an. Ein M würde auch noch gehen. Ruf doch einfach bei YT an und lass dich beraten.



Bin genauso groß und hab auch S bestellt (tues 2.0 ltd). Hab vorher bei yt angerufen und man sagte mir das man sich bei den Größentabellen schon was gedacht hätte.


----------



## pollgass (22. März 2012)

YT Statusupdate zum Ltd. is raus...Ende April bis Mitte Mai...

ICH KOTZE!!!


----------



## geosnow (22. März 2012)

mitte mai ist hart. aber schlussendlich geht das vielen so. evil revolt käufer mussten auch über ein jahr warten.


----------



## Ivan89 (22. März 2012)

Mitte Mai für die LTD.????
Das bedeutet... mein normales 2.0 kommt wann???!?! 
Wenn ich Glück habe, komme ich wohl August nach Chatel, oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollgass (22. März 2012)

Naja bei den LTD.´s hängts gerade bei zwei Lieferanten. Da sich die Partliste vom LTD. und 2.0 doch stark unterscheidet, könntest du Glück haben...


----------



## Justin_Sane (22. März 2012)

Oh man...mit Datenschutz und so nehmen sie's bei YT wieder nicht so ernst! 

Hätten auch ruhig mal schreiben können, um was für zwei Lieferanten es sich handelt.

Und jepp....Mitte Mai ist voll kacke. Geh erste Woche im Juni nach Chatel und MUSS das Bike bis dahin haben. Hoffentlich haut das hin! 

/edit/

Aber muss sagen, dass in der EMail ist schon "bisschen" Ironie:



> Wie Du siehst, dauert es nicht mehr lange.





> so dass wir Ende April mit der Auslieferung beginnen können. Von diesem Zeitpunkt an werden die letzten Bikes nach ca. zwei Wochen verschickt sein.



WTF?!?!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (22. März 2012)

Wir wussten doch alle auf was wir uns einlassen, hoffen wir einfach das es spätestens Mitte Mai da ist dann können wir losschreien wenns noch nich da sein sollte, finds auch nicht prickelnd, hatte mich auf ende April eingestellt, naja kein schwanz is so hart wies leben ne?!


----------



## Ivan89 (22. März 2012)

ich wollte noch wenigstens so 3, 4 Mal nach Lac Blanc bevor ich nach Chatel fahre... nach langer Auszeit und mit einem neuen Bike brauch ich das.

Hoffentlich kommt es nicht zuu spät.


----------



## PlanB (22. März 2012)

Ich wollte im April eigentlich 47 Rennen mitfahren. Jetzt hab ich kein Bike. Wie konnte das passieren? Bikehersteller liefern doch normalerweise immer so pünktlich...


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. März 2012)

Justin_Sane schrieb:


> Hätten auch ruhig mal schreiben können, um was für zwei Lieferanten es sich handelt.



Ist bestimmt die 888 und wir kriegen eine Boxxer.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (22. März 2012)

mal den teufel nich an die wand!! wenn dann ne BOS!!!


----------



## Master80 (22. März 2012)

Das ist wirklich beschÃ¤mend und LÃ¤cherlich fÃ¼r YT!!! 

Das kannâs doch nicht sein!  

YT hatte mehr als genug zeit alles zu planen mit den LTD's! 

 Ich oder die Betroffenen sind ein halbes Jahr vorher in vorleistung gegangen mit Hinblick darauf, das Bike im April zu kriegen.

 Ende April ist noch ok aber trotzdem sch.... aber Mai geht garnicht und ist auch  Vertraglich nicht hinnehmbar. Vielleicht ist das sogar Vertragsbruch?

 Es ist ganz klar April als auslieferungs-Monat genant worden.

   [FONT="]Werde mit denen auf jeden fall mal telefonieren.
[/FONT]


----------



## Paran0id (22. März 2012)

An alle die sich beschweren empfehle ich das nÃ¤chste Mal 2000â¬ mehr in die Hand zu nehmen zum Ã¶rtlichen HÃ¤ndler zu gehen und sich dort sein Rad sofort abzuholen. 

YT ist immer noch eine recht kleine Firma und es war spÃ¤testens zu dem Zeitpunkt als Sie verÃ¶ffentlich haben, dass es 500+ Bestellungen sind klar, dass es wahrscheinlich zu VerzÃ¶gerungen kommen wird. Wer das nicht erkannt hat ist RealitÃ¤tsverweigerer, zumal es sich wohl hier auch noch um ein Zuliefererproblem handelt.


----------



## Echion (22. März 2012)

Auslieferungstermin war von Anfang an April...niemand hat gesagt wann im April. Jeder der ein Bike gekauft hat (ich z.B.) sollte sich darüber bewußt gewesen sein beim Vertragsabschluss. 
Wenn die Auslieferung im April beginnt...wenn auch Ende April...ist das alles Korrekt.
Da YT allerdings wohl nicht jedes Bike am selben Tag versenden kann..theoretisch wohl möglich, praktisch schwierig...sollten die letzten Bikes Mitte Mai ausgeliefert sein.
Jeder, der anders mit seinem Bikezeitplan geplant hat ist einfach naiv und es fehlt ihm deutlich an Lebenserfahrung. 

Sollten die Bikes Mitte Mai noch nicht in der Auslieferung sein...dann sollte es möglich sein wegen Vertragsbruches vom Vertrag zurück zu treten. (So wie ich das als Laie sehe.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timmeygasmus (22. März 2012)

Auszug aus den AGB (die Du beim Kauf gelesen haben solltest....):



> 6. Lieferfähigkeit
> Die Verpflichtung zur Lieferung entfällt, wenn wir selbst nicht richtig oder rechtzeitig beliefert werden und die fehlende Verfügbarkeit nicht zu vertreten haben. Bei Nichtverfügbarkeit der Ware werden wir dich unverzüglich unterrichten.



Ich find das jetzt auch nicht so endgeil, aber was willste machen? YT war schon immer dafür bekannt ihre Liefertermine nicht zu halten, das wusste ich wie wahrscheinlich alle anderen auch vorher und ich hab innerlich auch schon damit gerechnet dass es später kommt.

Das Ding kommt wenns kommt. Da änderst Du nichts dran.


----------



## Echion (22. März 2012)

Da ich ie AGB´s nicht zur Hand habe und auch nicht auswendig kenne, war ich wohl zu voreilig mit dem "Vertragsbruch"...dann nehm ich den letzten Satz meines letzten Posts zurück...und muss sagen, dass die Klausel ja wirklich sogar Sinn macht für YT, denn letzlich können Sie ja für Probleme auf Zulieferseite nix...wenn Sie denn rechtzeitig und die richtige Menge ihrerseits beim Zulieferer bestellt haben 
Aber damit hab ich kein Problem...bei Unterzeichnung des Vertrages war mir schon klar, das ich das Rad nicht am 01.04. in der Garage stehen haben werde, hab eher mit dem 01.05. gerechnet.


----------



## B.Scheuert (22. März 2012)

timmeygasmus schrieb:


> YT war schon immer dafür bekannt ihre Liefertermine nicht zu halten


Beim LTD. vom letzten Jahr hat es pünktlich zum Übergabewochenende funktioniert - trotz plötzlicher Probleme wegen der damaligen Pleite von Raceface.

Zum jetzt angekündigten Liefertermin: Immerhin sind die Jungs so ehrlich, einen Monat früher anzukündigen, dass es Verzögerungen geben könnte. So können vielleicht einige, die damit *wirklich *ein Problem haben(z.B. bereits gebuchter Urlaub), für ein Ersatzrad sorgen.


----------



## Newmi (23. März 2012)

Ivan89 schrieb:


> ich wollte noch wenigstens so 3, 4 Mal nach Lac Blanc bevor ich nach Chatel fahre... nach langer Auszeit und mit einem neuen Bike brauch ich das.
> 
> Hoffentlich kommt es nicht zuu spät.



Lac Blanc öffnet seine Tore für's Bikevolk erst am 12. Mai!


----------



## Ivan89 (23. März 2012)

Newmi schrieb:


> Lac Blanc öffnet seine Tore für's Bikevolk erst am 12. Mai!




Ich habe ja nicht das Ltd. bestellt, sondern das normale 2.0.
Als das Ltd. angeboten wurde, hatte ich nicht das Geld dafür.
Jedenfalls verzögert sich ja das 2.0 sicherlich auch ...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (23. März 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Beim LTD. vom letzten Jahr hat es pünktlich zum Übergabewochenende funktioniert - trotz plötzlicher Probleme wegen der damaligen Pleite von Raceface.
> 
> Zum jetzt angekündigten Liefertermin: Immerhin sind die Jungs so ehrlich, einen Monat früher anzukündigen, dass es Verzögerungen geben könnte. So können vielleicht einige, die damit *wirklich *ein Problem haben(z.B. bereits gebuchter Urlaub), für ein Ersatzrad sorgen.



genau so sehe ich die sache auch. jetzt heisst es halt warten und hoffen das die teile alle kommen und spätestens mitte mai sein bike zu haben.

was mich nur noch etwas verstört sind die fotos 







der nette herr sieht nämlich recht uneuropäisch aus  ob die rahmen wohl noch nicht in DE sind?!

ne spass, wird schon werden, die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. März 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Beim LTD. vom letzten Jahr hat es pünktlich zum Übergabewochenende funktioniert - trotz plötzlicher Probleme wegen der damaligen Pleite von Raceface.



Naja gut das waren 24 Stück im Vergleich zu den 530 jetzt wundert mich das nicht. 

@junglist:

schade das die Bilder keine Exif-Daten haben sonst könnte man das nachprüfen.


----------



## Alex-F (23. März 2012)

Sieht für mich schon europäisch aus.

Krass finde ich die ganzen Länderflaggen, woher Leute alle nen YT bestellen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. März 2012)

Also die Bilder sind mit ziemlicher Sicherheit in China/Taiwan entstanden. Dafür spricht die Umgebung mit den Maschinen als auch die zwei Asiaten die darauf zu sehen sind. Ist halt die Frage wann die Aufnahmen gemacht worden sind und warum yt nicht welche in Forcheim gemacht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollgass (23. März 2012)

Da können sich Daniel Haywulf, Bert Rollinger und Karsten Meier ja mal freuen...es sei denn sie haben die Namen falsch geschreiben ))

Und ich finde auch, dass der Europäisch aussieht. Die kleinen Taiwanesen haben doch zumeist schwarze glatte Haare und können kaum übern Tisch gucken  Sollte ein Taiwanese hier sein: nix für ungut, ich ess jetzt erstma ne Weisswurst und mach n bisschen Schuhplattler.


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. März 2012)




----------



## zhilo (23. März 2012)

Wicked 170, die ersten Infos:

http://www.yt-industries.com/preview/wicked-170/


----------



## PlanB (24. März 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage wann die Aufnahmen gemacht worden sind und warum yt nicht welche in Forcheim gemacht hat.


Weil die Ltd nicht in Forchheim montiert werden. Deshalb kann man sie im Gegensatz zu den anderen Rädern auch nicht dort abholen.


----------



## Leichenfledder (25. März 2012)

Die meisten derer, die hier so einen Termindruck zu haben scheinen haben doch sicher ein Bike in der Garage stehen, mit dem sie schon mal das eine oder andere 10tel rausfahren können in den eh noch geschlossenen Parks;-)
Zur Überreiichung des WM-Pokals ist euer Bike schon da.
Ich werd am 170512 meinen 42. Geburtstag hoffentlich in einem Park verbringen. Wenn das OT dann schon auf seinem YT steht ist gut, wenn nicht roll ich halt aufm Torque runter, was solls.
Ich sehs entspannt, liegt vielleicht an den Lenzen!?
An die Jüngeren:
Ihr habt noch so viel Zeit zum Fahren!!!!!!!!!!

Gruss Dammal


----------



## rumigali (25. März 2012)

Leichenfledder schrieb:


> Die meisten derer, die hier so einen Termindruck zu haben scheinen haben doch sicher ein Bike in der Garage stehen, mit dem sie schon mal das eine oder andere 10tel rausfahren können in den eh noch geschlossenen Parks;-)
> Zur Überreiichung des WM-Pokals ist euer Bike schon da.
> Ich werd am 170512 meinen 42. Geburtstag hoffentlich in einem Park verbringen. Wenn das OT dann schon auf seinem YT steht ist gut, wenn nicht roll ich halt aufm Torque runter, was solls.
> Ich sehs entspannt, liegt vielleicht an den Lenzen!?
> ...



So isses,mir ham früher 10 Jahr aufn Trabi gewart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollgass (28. März 2012)

Paran0id schrieb:


> An alle die sich beschweren empfehle ich das nächste Mal 2000 mehr in die Hand zu nehmen zum örtlichen Händler zu gehen und sich dort sein Rad sofort abzuholen.



Das ist die mit Abstand sinnfreieste Empfehlung die ich je gehört habe.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (28. März 2012)

2000â¬ is doch nix, hab ich immer hier rumliegen falls was ansteht ;-)


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. März 2012)

Dann lieber noch 100â¬ drauflegen und ein sofort verfÃ¼gbares 2011er Noton bestellen.


----------



## fone (28. März 2012)

Paran0id schrieb:


> An alle die sich beschweren empfehle ich das nächste Mal 2000 mehr in die Hand zu nehmen zum örtlichen Händler zu gehen und sich dort sein Rad sofort abzuholen.


haha, der ist gut 

"was du willste einen freerider? nimm doch das 2010er cube ams 100 hier, voll geiler allrounder und auch 300 billiger als ein freerider, sattel oder vorbau tauschen kostet leider extra..."


----------



## pollgass (2. April 2012)

Abgesehen davon, versuch mal in Hamburg n Laden zu finden, der Downhiller oder Freerider führt. 
Is natürlich klar, dass die Nachfrage seeehr gering ist...aber Service kannste auch knicken. Ich kenn nicht EINEN Zweiradschrauber, der hier was aufm Kasten hat...
"Scheibenbremse neu befüllen...ouhh neee, wir führen nur Cantilever und V-Brakes, aber ich könnt ihnen ne ganz neue bestellen. AAAARRRGHHH


----------



## B.Scheuert (3. April 2012)

pollgass schrieb:


> abgesehen davon, versuch mal in hamburg n laden zu finden, der downhiller oder freerider führt.





> bergamont fahrrad vertrieb gmbh
> lagerstraße 26
> d-20357 hamburg
> 
> ...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (3. April 2012)

so jetzt sind es nur noch 6 Wochen.....im besten Fall! boah werd immer ungeduldiger ganz schlimm...


----------



## Mirko29 (3. April 2012)

Ich rechne auch weiterhin bis zur nächsten Mail. Also nur so ca. 3 Wochen  Wenn die so ausfällt wie angekündigt (kurz danach beginnt die Auslieferung) gehts in die wirklich heiße Wartephase ^^


----------



## Master80 (6. April 2012)

Bei wem werden die Rahmen eigentlich für YT geschweisst? 

Taiwan LandkreisTaichung is bekannt, aber da giebts ja einige Bike-Hersteller die auch für andere schweissen.
z.b. Giant oder Kinesis...?

Weiss das einer?


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. April 2012)

Keine Ahnung. Hier gibt's ein Video wo der Ex-Teamfahrer Makken die Produktionsstätten besucht aber so wie das da aussah wurden da nur die Dirt-Stahlrahmen gefertigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaetZ (7. April 2012)

Hat eigentlich jemand eine Ahnung bei welchen Teilen YT Lieferschwierigkeiten hat? Ändern kann man zwar eh nichts daran aber es würde mich schon interessieren.


----------



## Mirko29 (7. April 2012)

DaetZ schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand eine Ahnung bei welchen Teilen YT Lieferschwierigkeiten hat? Ändern kann man zwar eh nichts daran aber es würde mich schon interessieren.



Meine persönliche Vermutung geht Richtung Gabel und Dämpfer oder Laufräder. Aber Genaues weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## pizza68 (7. April 2012)

Es sind die Ventilkappen und die Warnaufkleber "vor jeder Fahrt..."


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. April 2012)

Kann eigentlich auch alles Mögliche sein aber ich Tippe auch auf Lrs, Gabel oder Dämpfer:

Cane Creek kommt nach dem Hype sicher gar nicht mehr nach mit der Produktion

Suntour beendet diesen Monat die Mz-Produktion (wobei ich davon ausgehe das unsere Gabeln schon fertig sind)

Mavic hat den normalen Deemax eigentlich gar nicht mehr im Programm


----------



## xpmtb (8. April 2012)

Sorry to write in English unfortunately I don't speak German :-(

I'm waiting a Tues Ltd 2.0 like most of you here and I found this forum active. I tried to read latest pages on this forum but I may not understand all forum language subtlety ;-) Even with google translator help... So I have a few question for you:

What's the actual status for the order? YT did not communicate on this as promise.
Is there a delay only with the delivery of one or two components like wheels or fork?
And did someone try to contact directly YT: email or phone?

If someone reply me in English 'das ist wunderbar' otherwise I rely on google :-D


----------



## siggi985 (8. April 2012)

Wird wahrscheinlich MZ sein, wollte auch eine Evo2 Titanium haben aber die haben Lieferschwierigkeiten


----------



## ridingGiants (8. April 2012)

Der Eine versteht kein Deutsch, der Andere kein Englisch...


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. April 2012)

xpmtb schrieb:


> Sorry to write in English unfortunately I don't speak German :-(
> 
> I'm waiting a Tues Ltd 2.0 like most of you here and I found this forum active. I tried to read latest pages on this forum but I may not understand all forum language subtlety ;-) Even with google translator help... So I have a few question for you:
> 
> ...



Didn't you recieve the update mail? We have no further official info aswell.



> The manufacturing of your bike is in full swing. Nevertheless we are awaiting some parts from two of our suppliers, with the result that the bike delivery will start at the end of April,
> 
> and from this end of April the dispatch of the last bikes will be completed within approx. two weeks.
> 
> In mid April and prior to dispatching we will again report you a short and updated progress status about your bike.



We just guessed which part-delivery may be delayed. For apparent reasons I suggest Marzocchi, Cane Creek and Mavic:

- Marzocchi released a statement that suntour will end their production for Mz in April which may have led to production delays although I believe that our forks should be built and on their way to yt

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=248667&p=3773542&viewfull=1#post3773542

- Since many production bikes feature a ccdb this year I assume that Cane Creek faces a big demand which may as well lead to delays

- The Mavic wheelset is specificly produced for yt. Production of  the original Deemax as an aftermarket product has been ceased last year


----------



## xpmtb (8. April 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Didn't you recieve the update mail? We have no further official info aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The lastest update I got is the one I received the 21st of Feb saying they were in time. Did you receive something in your side in the meantime? I sent Wilig a mail last week still unanswered. 

You noted very interesting points that may explain potentially a delay. That's would be nice to have YT's feedback,  they should know a little bit more on this, at least I hope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0tte (8. April 2012)

Servus!

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem

Wicked 160,
Wicked 170,
oder dem Noton von 2012???

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=213

In teressiere mich neben Lapierre Spicy, Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow für die Bikes und würde gerne mehr über Qualität,Lebensdauer,Fahrwerk etc. wissen! 

mfG h0tte


----------



## Mirko29 (9. April 2012)

Von den genannten Bikes ist noch nicht eins ausgeliefert worden und das Noton noch nicht mal bestellbar. Frag im Mai nochmal


----------



## Master80 (11. April 2012)

Schon einer die MTBrider gelesen mit dem Tues 2.0 test?


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. April 2012)

Ja ich:



> Im Wesentlichen steht nur drin dass der Tues-Hinterbau straffer wirkt (wohl wegen dem Dämpfer) und das Norco bei Highspeed im Vergleich nicht mitkommt. Dafür wär es wendiger wobei das Tues mit der 430er Kettenstrebenlänge und das Aurum mit 425mm gefahren wurde. Gewicht ist 17,6kg in M und komischerweise Minion 3C, Pedale kann man nicht erkennen.


----------



## Master80 (11. April 2012)

und wie hat es sich gemacht im Test?


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. April 2012)

Wie gesagt war das alles Wesentliche zum Fahrverhalten der beiden Räder. Es gab kein Fazit á la: "das Tues ist besser, weil"

Die Unterschiede die die Tester gespürt haben waren wohl hauptsächlich in den Federelementen begründet. Die Goes sind ja fast gleich.

- Aurum eher plush, gutes Ansprechverhalten auf kleinere Unebenheiten bei mäßiger Geschwindigkeit dafür überfordert bei Highspeed und zzu soft beim Abspringen und Pedalieren, wendiger und spielerischer in Kurven

- Tues spricht nicht so gut auf kleine Unebenheiten bei gemäßigter Geschwindigkeit and entfaltet dann aber bei Highspeed das volle Potential, strafferes Fahrgefühl, besser pedalierbar, gibt mehr Sicherheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome1605 (11. April 2012)

Servus Leute,
mich würde mal interessieren, ob der CCDB im ltd. WC Tues auch 267mm lang ist. Oder unterscheidet sich der Rahmen im Vergleich zum Tues 2.0. Ist dann der CCDB auch ein spezieller CaneCreek Dämpfer oder hat der eine normale Größe wie die anderen. 
Sprich, sind die Rahmen und die Dämpfer der beiden Bikes von der Geometrie identisch?

Gruß Dome


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. April 2012)

Na klar, was denn sonst!? Bis auf die Lackierung sind die identisch.


----------



## Hawkeye86 (11. April 2012)

@tabletop du hast die unterschiedlichen parts vergessen 


wann kommt es endlich??


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. April 2012)

> Oder unterscheidet sich der Rahmen im Vergleich zum Tues 2.0.


----------



## Hawkeye86 (11. April 2012)

da geb ich dir natürlich recht!


----------



## More...wood (15. April 2012)

Hab letztens YT Cheffe in Osternohe getroffen und da hieß es das die Verzögerung durch Mavic kommt, dafür gibts aber eine Überraschung  Mehr verrat i net


----------



## Hawkeye86 (15. April 2012)

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt was des sein soll


----------



## Mirko29 (15. April 2012)

Hawkeye86 schrieb:


> na da bin ich ja mal gespannt was des sein soll



Die bikes kommen erst im August


----------



## eLw00d (15. April 2012)

Von welcher Verzögerung sprecht ihr?
Mein Tues 2.0 kommt doch jetzt nicht etwa noch später als Juli, oder?
Man sagte mir da würde die zweite Produktionsserie ausgeliefert.


----------



## Mirko29 (15. April 2012)

Wir sprechen von der Verzögerung beim Ltd...

@More...wood 
Hat Cheffe wenigstens gesagt das die Schwierigkeiten überwunden wurden und ab nächster/übernächster Woche ausgeliefert wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## More...wood (15. April 2012)

Naja ist scho zwei Wochen her aber er hatte gemeint ab Ende April wird angefangen auszuliefern und bei der Überraschung lohnt es sich zu warten


----------



## Schepperbeppo (15. April 2012)

Weiß einer von euch mittlerweile wie es mit der Feder in der Gabel ausschaut?
Es gab Gerüchte dass alle Gabeln mit der Medium Titanfeder ausgeliefert werden und die auf das Fahrergewicht passende Stahlfeder beigelegt wird, ein anderes Mal heißt es die Federhärte in der Gabel wird nicht angepasst oder kommen doch die Titanfedern in der entsprechenden Härte?
Greez


----------



## Master80 (15. April 2012)

@More...wood

boohhhhh wie gemein von dir uns nur ein paar Brotkrummen an infos hinzuschmeissen
Treibt die Spannung und Neugier zum bersten an

Ist Mavic aus dem Rennen weil die Silbernen Deemax nicht mehr lieferbar, und aus dem Programm sind? mhhh....?

@freedolin80

mein letzter stand wegen der Feder in der 888er ist, das sie dem Fahrergewicht angepasst wird.


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. April 2012)

Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ganz am Anfang bei der Bestellung ein Offizieller (der Willig glaub) auf Facebook gemeint hat das nur die Dämpferfeder angepasst wird.

Was ich auch annehme da Titanfeder mit anderer Härte für die 888 im Aftermarket praktisch nicht zu bekommen sind.

Ich gehe also stark davon aus, dass in den Gabeln die Standardfeder die angeblich für Fahrer "zwischen 65-80kg passen soll. 

Das eine passende Stahlfeder beigelegt wird ist mir neu, wär aber cool.


----------



## Dirtmax22 (15. April 2012)

ALso wegen der federgabel denk ich auch dass die mit der normalfeder kommt da man ja an so ner 888 die härte auch mit dem luftdruck regeln kann


----------



## Mirko29 (15. April 2012)

Dirtmax22 schrieb:


> ALso wegen der federgabel denk ich auch dass die mit der normalfeder kommt da man ja an so ner 888 die härte auch mit dem luftdruck regeln kann



Nur die Endprogression...

P.s. Was ja ne nette Überraschung wäre, wäre ne Titanfeder für den Dämpfer ;D


----------



## Master80 (15. April 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> P.s. Was ja ne nette Überraschung wäre, wäre ne Titanfeder für den Dämpfer ;D




  Ja das wärs! Abgestimmt, einstimmig für gut befunden, und angenommen.


----------



## rm7lover (15. April 2012)

mir würden aktuelle gelbe mavic deemax ultimate am meisten taugen, als überaschung! find das bike mit gelben felgen noch schöner, wie auf dem einen foto im netz!

aber was es auch wird, ich will endlich das bike haben!!!


----------



## Mirko29 (15. April 2012)

rm7lover schrieb:


> mir würden aktuelle gelbe mavic deemax ultimate am meisten taugen, als überaschung! find das bike mit gelben felgen noch schöner, wie auf dem einen foto im netz!



Das würde ich nur akzeptieren wenn ich in den nächsten 2 Wochen eine Farbenblindheit entwickeln würde. Geht ja garnicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (15. April 2012)

Würde beides die Kalkulation verhageln und der Ultimate Demmax ist einfach zu schmal.


----------



## Mirko29 (15. April 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Würde beides die Kalkulation verhageln und der Ultimate Demmax ist einfach zu schmal.



Falls es die Deemax nicht mehr gibt und ein anderer LRS her muss, kann man ja nen günstigeren nehmen. Bei Stückzahlen von über 500 kann man sicher auch gute Preise raushandeln. Der Deemax LRS kostet ja auch laut Liste 800 Euro


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. April 2012)

Das wäre natürlich cool. Von mir aus sollens sie den gleichen Lrs wie beim normalen Tues 2.0 mit der Supra 30 reinmachen der eh leichter und pflegeleichter ist und dafür Titanfeder für den Dämpfer. Dann würde die Kiste fahrfertig auch unter 17kg dastehen.


----------



## Mirko29 (16. April 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich cool. Von mir aus sollens sie den gleichen Lrs wie beim normalen Tues 2.0 mit der Supra 30 reinmachen der eh leichter und pflegeleichter ist und dafür Titanfeder für den Dämpfer. Dann würde die Kiste fahrfertig auch unter 17kg dastehen.



Wäre das denn auch ein UST lrs? Kenn den nicht wirklich...


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. April 2012)

Nee, ich bin auch hin- und hergerissen ob ich den Deemax nun behalten soll oder nicht. Hab schon soviel Unterschiedliches dazu gehört.


----------



## Hawkeye86 (16. April 2012)

@tabeltop verstehst du unter pflegeleichter = wartungsfreundlicher? 
also bei mir fahren ein paar die deemax und hab bis jetzt nichts negatives gehört 

ich hoffe yt gibt die woche mal nen ausliefertermin raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (16. April 2012)

Nee damit mein ich sowas:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec.../dauertest-laufraeder-mavic-deemax/a8535.html

Hab ich schon öfters gehört und das Problem ist halt auch das man spezielle Speichen und Werkzeug braucht.

Ich vermute übrigens das es ein Trikot oder so dazugeben wird.


----------



## Hawkeye86 (16. April 2012)

DAS wäre nicht schön!! 

Ein TUES Ltd.-Trikot wäre schon ne fette sache


----------



## maximal (16. April 2012)

Die MP3 Versicherung von Mavic wär auch ne ganz nette "Überraschung". 
bietet Mavic wohl grade günstig an. Cooler als`n YT Leibchen.

Also mein Tip: Deemax mit MP3. Dann könnt unbeschwert gemoscht werden.

http://www.mavic.com/en/mp3-program...sitemp3&utm_medium=menu&utm_campaign=MP3_2012


----------



## Master80 (16. April 2012)

Möchte eigentlich auch nicht die Deemax fahren egal ob Silber oder gelb.

(gelb geht gar nicht an dem Bike):kotz:

Alexrims wäre mir auch lieber.


----------



## rm7lover (16. April 2012)

More...wood schrieb:


> Hab letztens YT Cheffe in Osternohe getroffen und da hieß es das die Verzögerung durch Mavic kommt, dafür gibts aber eine Überraschung  Mehr verrat i net



naja, irgendwie zweifle ich daran, dass das wahr ist. er selbst ist ja laut profil- info auch bald ltd. besitzer, von daher was soll der scheiß. wenn ich was erfahren würde, würd ichs auch gleich weitergeben.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (17. April 2012)

More...wood schrieb:


> Naja ist scho zwei Wochen her aber er hatte gemeint ab Ende April wird angefangen auszuliefern und bei der Überraschung lohnt es sich zu warten



fiese sache, jetzt bin ich neugierig 

mal was anderes bezüglich unseres bikes, leider ist es auf der YT page ja nichtmehr gelistet, suche derzeit die Maße der Rohre. Will mir von Thule en Dachgepäckträger holen und weiß nich ob es der OutRide (Befestigung mit Steckachse) oder der ProRide werden soll, beim ProRide gibt Thule an:

Passt für Fahrradrahmen bis zu einem Durchmesser von 100 mm (oval 80 × 100 mm, rund 2280 mm)

könnte das passen?

Danke!


----------



## siggi985 (17. April 2012)

Am besten YT anrufen, die wissen ja die Maße  Bzw die Maße vom normalen 2.0 sind ja gleich. Sinnvoller ist meiner Meinung nach die Steckachsenvariante nachdem man die heutigen Rahmen nicht mehr an den Rohren klemmen sollte (extrem dünne Wandstärken, Hydroforming usw.)!


----------



## Mirko29 (17. April 2012)

Ich will mir auch grade nen Träger zulegen und hab auch beide in der Auswahl. Bei mir wird's wohl der OutRide werden. Keine Probs mit Rohrmaßen und festere Verbindung der Bikes mit Träger...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (17. April 2012)

Ja nur ist das zulässige Gewicht beim outRide geringer wobei das eigentlich noch ausreichen müsste.


----------



## Mirko29 (17. April 2012)

Stimmt. Hab das zulässige Gewicht grade nicht genau im Kopf, aber waren ja auch 17-18 Kilo. Wenn man gut 1-1,5 Kilo des fehlenden Vorderrads abzieht, sollte man damit eigentlich jedes Bigbike transportieren können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (17. April 2012)

Haste recht, habe auch gerade erfahren das der ProRide nicht in Frage kommt wegen dem Dämpfer, der sitzt an der Stelle wo der Arm greift, also alles hinfällig, Entscheidung steht somit fest


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (19. April 2012)

So in den nächsten 3 Tagen kommt dann die finale Mail wenn der 4 wochen rhyth*mus eingehalten wird. Schei$$e ich halts echt nimmer aus, wenn da was mit verzögerung drinsteht.......


----------



## Hawkeye86 (19. April 2012)

also laut yt-fb seite und einem herrn pansen sollen die bikes nächste woche ausgeliefert werden und heute noch die finale mail kommen


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. April 2012)

Bei Facebook schreibt einer der mit Yt telefoniert hat das die Mail heute rausgeht und nächste Woche mit der Auslieferung begonnen wird. Frag mich was die Überaschung sein wird.

edit. dumm wenn man tabs so lange offen hat


----------



## Master80 (19. April 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Bei Facebook schreibt einer der mit Yt telefoniert hat das die Mail heute rausgeht und nächste Woche mit der Auslieferung begonnen wird. Frag mich was die Überaschung sein wird.
> 
> edit. dumm wenn man tabs so lange offen hat




Die Überaschung ist eine Motorsäge, Schaufel, Hammer und Nagel. Damit sich jeder ein DH Track in den hinterwald zimmern kann


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (19. April 2012)

ja geil das wusste ich nicht  es geschehen also noch zeichen und wunder! Evtl steht ja in der mail mit was zu rechnen ist, ick freu mia


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. April 2012)

Hm, die letzten Räder werden erst Anfang Mai ausgeliefert, dafür gibt's jetzt silberne Deemax Ultimate. 

Eigentlich schon besser aber ich denk den Deemax werd ich dann verkaufen. Zu schmal und nicht gerade haltbar.


----------



## Master80 (19. April 2012)

Ja, ganz deiner meinung. Silberne Deemax Ultimate sind auch nicht so ganz mein fall.
demnächst hier im Bikemarkt


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. April 2012)

Diese Crash-Replacment Geschichte wär natürlich ganz geil:

http://www.mavic-mp3.com/howto.php?osCsid=s288sar0361tqf8bu0t2rhsh83&language=ge

Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das funktioniert. Auf der Seite steht man muss 5 Tage nach Kauf sich mit der Artikelnummer von den Laufrädern registrieren. Ob das einfach so geht oder ob Yt uns da vorher anmelden müsste wär natürlich interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hawkeye86 (19. April 2012)

des wäre echt noch mal ein schönes ding


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (19. April 2012)

glaube das fällt für uns weg, wenn die felgen vor ort sind und das bike in KW 19 erst kommt....müsste mal jemand nachfragen! Freiwillige vor!


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. April 2012)

Ich hab schon eine Mail geschickt. 

Offensichtlich ist es ja so das Mavic es verballert hat nochmal den ausgelaufenen 2011er Deemax zu produzieren. Wahrscheinlich wars fÃ¼r sie einfacher einen silbernen Ultimate zu produzieren weil der einfache Deemax aus dem Programm genommen wurde.

YT muss sich also um eine HÃ¤ndler-Referenznummer kÃ¼mmern die sie bei der Menge die sie abnehmen hoffentlich auch kriegen werden.







Das Einzige Problem sind dann halt die 5 Tage ab Kaufdatum. Aber vielleicht kann man das flexibel regeln.

Bis 15. Mai gibt's die Garantei sogar fÃ¼r nur 1â¬:

http://www.mavic.com/de/mp3-fur-nur-1euro?utm_source=sitemp3&utm_medium=menu&utm_campaign=MP3_2012


----------



## maximal (19. April 2012)

Ich hab direkt mal ne Mail an YT geschrieben, ob und wie die sündteuren Teile bei Mavic mp3 versichert werden können. Die sollten jawohl grade engen Kontakt haben, wenn die denen schon die "Sonderdedition" rausleiern (ich glaub ja eher an ne Notlösung. Aber prinzipiell is dat natürlich ein Hammer. die teile kosten 800 Schleifen!?!? F...!

Also bitte nich alle schreiben. Sobald der gute Henning zurückschreibt, geb ich laut.


----------



## pollgass (20. April 2012)

Sind die Ultimates nich gut? Schon jemand n Test gelesen oder selber schon mal die Dinger gefahren?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (20. April 2012)

muss auch mal fragen wo gernau der unterschied liegt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maximal (20. April 2012)

Leider müssen wir Dir mitteilen das Mavic kein MP3 Programm für die am Tues 2.0 Ltd. verbauten Deemax Ultimate anbietet, da es sich hier bei um ein Sondermodel handelt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Kind regards
Cordialement
Henning Willig 


Damit is dat wohl vom Tisch. verdammt.


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (20. April 2012)

maximal schrieb:


> Leider müssen wir Dir mitteilen das Mavic kein MP3 Programm für die am Tues 2.0 Ltd. verbauten Deemax Ultimate anbietet, da es sich hier bei um ein Sondermodel handelt.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Kind regards
> ...




shit! 



hat irgendwer Interesse an nagelneuen Deemax Ultimate, Sondermodell in Farbe Silber?
Lieferbar ab Mitte Mai.


----------



## Echion (20. April 2012)

Kurze Frage. 
Was habt ihr den "alle" gegen den Deemax Ultimate LRS? Meines Wissens doch ein bewährter LRS. 
Aber belehrt mich eines Besseren...ich bin noch nie einen gefahren und habe auch noch nicht allzuviel negatives gehört...zumindest nicht mehr als bei allen anderen LRS.
Welche LRS wollt "ihr" denn dann anstatt dem Ultimate einbauen?


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (20. April 2012)

Echion schrieb:


> Kurze Frage.
> Was habt ihr den "alle" gegen den Deemax Ultimate LRS? Meines Wissens doch ein bewährter LRS.
> Aber belehrt mich eines Besseren...ich bin noch nie einen gefahren und habe auch noch nicht allzuviel negatives gehört...zumindest nicht mehr als bei allen anderen LRS.
> Welche LRS wollt "ihr" denn dann anstatt dem Ultimate einbauen?



Hauptproblem seh ich in den teuren Unterhalts- /Wartungskosten, da Systemlaufradsatz. 

Gute Alternativen gibts zB hier:
http://light-wolf.de/


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. April 2012)

Echion schrieb:


> Kurze Frage.
> Was habt ihr den "alle" gegen den Deemax Ultimate LRS? Meines Wissens doch ein bewÃ¤hrter LRS.
> Aber belehrt mich eines Besseren...ich bin noch nie einen gefahren und habe auch noch nicht allzuviel negatives gehÃ¶rt...zumindest nicht mehr als bei allen anderen LRS.
> Welche LRS wollt "ihr" denn dann anstatt dem Ultimate einbauen?



Naja er ist halt sehr schmal (Maulweite 21mm) und du kriegst fÃ¼r 400â¬ Hope Pro II Evo mit Supra D mit 25mm Maulweite und der ist auch nicht schwerer bzw. mit entsprechenden Speichen sogar leichter und wenn man leichte Reifen wie Onza Ibex fahren kann kommt man insgesamt sogar niedriger als mit Deemax und UST Reifen.

Und wenn mir der Deemax in Pds kaputt geht brauch ich halt einen Ersatz lrs oder mindestens Speichen sonst ist der Urlaub gelaufen.

D.h. wenn ich ihn fÃ¼r 600 verkaufe krieg ich noch 200 raus und bin trotzdem nicht schwerer. Nur wÃ¼rd ich halt gerne mal UST ausprobieren, dafÃ¼r ist der Deemax schon ganz gut vom Gewichts/StabilitÃ¤tsverhÃ¤ltnis her. ZTR Flow ist da glaub ich schon nicht so haltbar.

Mit der mp3-Geschichte hÃ¤tt ich ihn auf jeden Fall behalten und der 'normale' Deemax wÃ¤r halt stabiler und breiter gewesen.


----------



## maximal (20. April 2012)

Die Teile sehen bestimmt end chic aus und leicht sind se auch. Aber halt sehr schmal und irgendwie für Otto-normal (und mich zu schade um damit durchn Steinfeld zu pflügen. Für den Preis von den Ultimates kriegste locker 3 Sätze sehr haltbarer Superstar LRS oder ähnliches. 

Man muss da nich den Teufel an die Wand malen, aber ich hab auch schon ein total zerbröseltes Ultimate Vorderrad gesehen. Und das in Beerfelden.

Ich werd nochmal mit Mavic sprechen ob sich das mit der mp3 Geschichte nich doch irgendwie regeln lässt. Selbst zum Normalpreis würd ich das wohl machen und die doch sehr schönen Laufräder behalten.


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. April 2012)

Ja ich denk ich guck mal ob ich ihn losbekomme, wenn der Preis nicht stimmt behalt ich ihn halt und fahr in nur zu besonderen anlässen.

Der Tues 2.0 Hinterbau ist 150mm mit 12mm Steckachse, oder!?

Passt denn die 10-fach Kassette auf jeden Freilauf oder muss man da was beachten?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (20. April 2012)

Ja, 10er Kassette passt auf 9fach Freilauf drauf. Sind von der Breite identisch. Mein neuer Laufrad Satz steht schon bei mir im Keller ;-). Die Kettenführung wird auch gleich gegen eine Silent Guide getauscht. Ist für mich zur Zeit die beste Kettenführung am Markt.
Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Deleted 125853 (20. April 2012)

Sorry, doppelpost :-/


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. April 2012)

Was hast du denn für einen Lrs? Und was kann die Kefü denn besser? Ich find die optisch jetzt nicht so passend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 125853 (20. April 2012)

Die Silent Guide muss man einfach mal fahren. Keine bewegten Teile und total problemlos. Und LEISE! Ich persönlich finde sie auch vom Aussehen her top, aber das ist natürlich Geschmacksache. Gewicht sollte zur montierten Führung auch etwas geringer sein.
Laufradsatz ist ein SixPack Vice DH. Da ich gerne einen farbigen LRS haben wollte gibt es nicht allzuviel Auswahl. Ist vom Gewicht um 2kg und hat ne vernünftige Maulweite. Soll auch stabil sein, kann ich selber aber noch nichts zu sagen.

We will see !

So, wie ich das im Forum verfolgt habe bist Du ja auch gelegendlich in Willingen unterweegs. Ich denke wir werden uns dann sicher mal begegnen.

Ich bin der alte Sack mit dem YT Ltd. DH WC (2012) ;-D!

Gruss,

Markus


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. April 2012)

Ich find die halt nur mit den grünen Teilen und würd optisch auch lieber Taco als Bash fahren. 

Ich nehm mal an dein Lrs ist rot? Das hab ich mir auch überlegt. Da gibt's auch einen der von den Eckdaten her mit dem 'normalen' Deemax übereinstimmt:

http://www.fulcrumwheels.com/en/collection/offroad/free-ride-dh/products/red-fire

Ja, in Willingen werd ich sicher auch unterwegs sein wenn ich das Rad denn mal hab. Bin mal gespannt wieviel Ltd's sich da dann tummeln.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (20. April 2012)

+1 auf jedenfall


----------



## Mirko29 (20. April 2012)

+1  Aber hauptsächlich Wibe


----------



## Deleted 125853 (20. April 2012)

Jo, natürlich in rot ;-). Ich hab die Silent Guide mit schwarzen Gleitklötzen. Wenns Bike dann da ist werde ich sicher nach dem Umbau mal nen Bild hier reinstellen.
Mittlerweile geht mir das Warten aufs Bike schon an die Nerven! Werde langsam echt kribbelig und die Informationspolitik von YT ist auch nicht wirklich berauschend. Von den unterschiedlichsten Qellen hört man die verschiedensten Gerüchte und die Infomails sind auch eher unverbindlich. Ich hätte z. B. gerne gewusst, wann die ersten Bikes in den Versand gehen und wann mit der Montage begonnen wird. Ende April kann ja bedeuten schon in der kommenden Woche, also KW17, oder aber erst am 30ten. Der ist allerdings auch gerne als Gleittag genutzt und somit würde die Montage dann ja erst am 02.05 anfangen.
Einmal eine klare Aussage hätte ich mir da gewünscht. Ich kann mir halt nicht vorstellen, dass die überhaupt nicht planen.

Na ja, wird schon werden ;-).

CU,

Markus


----------



## eLw00d (20. April 2012)

Eben nettes Telefonat geführt...

Bin der Warteliste nach vorne gerückt und könnte mein Tues 2.0 vielleicht schon in 2-3 Wochen haben.
Da war ich nicht drauf vorbereitet. 

Mag Jemand ein Nicolai kaufen? Brauch schnell Knete.


----------



## styriabeef (20. April 2012)

Apropos silent guides:
http://www.bikerumor.com/2012/04/20/soc12-new-revamped-and-silent-guides-from-gamut/


----------



## Hawkeye86 (20. April 2012)

@elwood in welcher warteliste bist du nach vorne gerückt tues ltd? haben sie was gesagt wie sie ausliefern werden nach bestellzeit oder bezahlung oder wie läuft des? 

ich wäre aufjeden fall mal dafür das wir uns alle mal mit unseren ltd´s irgendwo treffen willingen oder winterberg mir gleich 

mit den lrs ist echt keine einfache entscheidung


----------



## eLw00d (20. April 2012)

Ne, wie gesagt: Tues 2.0

Das sollte man halt jetzt schon bezahlen wenn man zeitig bestellt hat, weil's bald ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (20. April 2012)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Jo, natürlich in rot ;-). Ich hab die Silent Guide mit schwarzen Gleitklötzen. Wenns Bike dann da ist werde ich sicher nach dem Umbau mal nen Bild hier reinstellen.
> Mittlerweile geht mir das Warten aufs Bike schon an die Nerven! Werde langsam echt kribbelig und die Informationspolitik von YT ist auch nicht wirklich berauschend. Von den unterschiedlichsten Qellen hört man die verschiedensten Gerüchte und die Infomails sind auch eher unverbindlich. Ich hätte z. B. gerne gewusst, wann die ersten Bikes in den Versand gehen und wann mit der Montage begonnen wird. Ende April kann ja bedeuten schon in der kommenden Woche, also KW17, oder aber erst am 30ten. Der ist allerdings auch gerne als Gleittag genutzt und somit würde die Montage dann ja erst am 02.05 anfangen.
> Einmal eine klare Aussage hätte ich mir da gewünscht. Ich kann mir halt nicht vorstellen, dass die überhaupt nicht planen.
> 
> ...



Also das sind jetzt alles nur Vermutungen aber für mich hört sich das alles danach an als ob die Nachproduktion von dem alten Deemax bei Mavic aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht mehr geklappt hat. Und deshalb gibt's jetzt halt den Ultimate. Von Marzocchi weiß man einerseits das die Produtkion bei Suntour eingestellt wird und andererseits zieht die Nachfrage bestimmt durch die euphorischen Berichte wieder an. 

Ich denke das wir uns einfach noch Gedulden müssen.

Offensichtlich fehlen ja immer noch Zuliefererteile, sonst hätten die doch gestern nicht geschrieben das erst Ende April mit dem Aufbau begonnen wird. Andererseits können sie ja 530 Bikes wohl nicht in 1 Woche aufbauen und verschicken.

Also entweder ist es schlecht formuliert oder es dauert noch länger.


----------



## Hawkeye86 (20. April 2012)

also im fb hat einer geschrieben das sie ab kw 17 anfangen zu montieren und dann verschicken 
ich denke die mail ist nicht ganz klar und eindeutig formuliert


----------



## LordLinchpin (21. April 2012)

die ultimates sind super laufräder, einzige nachteile sind a: die ultra billigen original-lager (haben bei mir aber auch 2 jahre gehalten). aber b ist: wenn man nicht gut fahren kann haben sie keine großen überlebens-chancen. sie sind zwar stabil, aber bessere fahrer bringen weniger belastungen auf das laufrad als anfänger, grade bei schiefen landungen oder ähnlichem. ist nett gemeint von YT, aber in meinen augen ist es nicht sinnvoll, da die reparaturen schweineteuer werden können


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. April 2012)

Hast du deine denn zermosht?


----------



## styriabeef (21. April 2012)

@volleybecker: sind die 32mm bei den Kamikaze Felgen die Innenbreite?


----------



## timmeygasmus (21. April 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> die ultra billigen original-lager (haben bei mir aber auch 2 jahre gehalten).



Aha. Lager sind billig. Woran machst Du das fest? An der Haltbarkeit? Ach nee. Halten ja. Soso.



> aber b ist: wenn man nicht gut fahren kann haben sie keine großen überlebens-chancen.



Wow. Wirklich? Ist ja was ganz neues dass man auch mal was kaputt fährt, wenn man nicht gut fahren kann. Aber warte. Das bringt mich zu:



> sie sind zwar stabil aber bessere fahrer bringen weniger belastungen auf das laufrad als anfänger, grade bei schiefen landungen oder ähnlichem.



Ja, Anfänger waren bei dem Rad auch die erklärte Zielgruppe, ganz klar.



> ist nett gemeint von YT, aber in meinen augen ist es nicht sinnvoll, da die reparaturen schweineteuer werden können



Am Flashzone ists natürlich was komplett anderes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyo (21. April 2012)

Canyon ist eh viel geiler. Wenn ich sehe, was die bei YT machen! Ich darf da zwar nicht drüber reden, und so, ne? Aber Ey! Canyon! Da haste Qualität. Der einzig gute Versender, ey!


----------



## Deleted 125853 (21. April 2012)

Müsste die Maulweite sein, ja. Kann ich aber noch mal nachmessen, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (21. April 2012)

yoyo schrieb:


> Canyon ist eh viel geiler. Wenn ich sehe, was die bei YT machen! Ich darf da zwar nicht drÃ¼ber reden, und so, ne? Aber Ey! Canyon! Da haste QualitÃ¤t. Der einzig gute Versender, ey!



Ey! jo! Alta! Kaufst du dir konkret eh viel geileres canyon! mit QualitÃ¤t, ey! damit zeigsts uns dann ey! und so, ne?

Und danach gehst du bitte zurÃ¼ck in den Sandkasten und lÃ¤sst uns in Ruhe, Danke.
Es ist jedermanns eigene Entscheidung, ob es wert ist fÃ¼r gut 600â¬ Preisersparnis das Thema mit der Vorkasse hinzunehmen. So lange YT nicht wirklich keine RÃ¤der ausliefert, will ich dieses Thema nicht mehr hÃ¶ren.

timmeygasmus:
Vergiss bitte nicht dass er die Deemax grundsÃ¤tzlich fÃ¼r gute LaufrÃ¤der hÃ¤lt - er wollte sie nicht schlecht machen. LagerqualitÃ¤t lÃ¤sst sich sehr wohl beurteilen (auch wenn ich die der Deemax nicht kenne) und mit der Aussage, dass man als AnfÃ¤nger eher mal ne Landung verpatzt, hat er auch recht. Dass das Bike allerdings nicht fÃ¼r AnfÃ¤nger gedacht ist, stimmt - somit geht der LRS voll in Ordnung. Wer ihn nicht will, verkauft ihn und verbaut was stabileres (und spart das restliche Geld) - where's the problem?


----------



## yoyo (21. April 2012)

.:~FRMAX~:. schrieb:


> Ey! jo! Alta! Kaufst du dir konkret eh viel geileres canyon! mit Qualität, ey! damit zeigsts uns dann ey! und so, ne?
> 
> Und danach gehst du bitte zurück in den Sandkasten und lässt uns in Ruhe, Danke.
> Es ist jedermanns eigene Entscheidung, ob es wert ist für gut 600 Preisersparnis das Thema mit der Vorkasse hinzunehmen. So lange YT nicht wirklich keine Räder ausliefert, will ich dieses Thema nicht mehr hören.



 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8843491&postcount=218
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8843565&postcount=220


Ich bin selbst YT-Fahrer und sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Klee93 (21. April 2012)

Könnte mir jemand eventuell sagen wies mit der nabenbreite beim tues 2.0 dh ltd aussieht?


----------



## yoyo (21. April 2012)

Dürfte 12/150mm Steckachse sein.


----------



## Klee93 (21. April 2012)

vielen dank


----------



## Master80 (22. April 2012)

Hier ein paar daten von S. Willared (YT) Tues 2.0


1. VorbaulÃ¤nge? 55mm

2. SattelstÃ¼tzen durchmesser?
30,9mm

3. Tretlagerbreite?
PF 30 83er

4. DÃ¤mpferlÃ¤nge?
267 x 89mm 

5. Nabeneinbaubreite hinten?
12/150mm

6. Wie funktioniert die Kettenstreben verstellung am ausfallende?
Tabletten die Eingelegt werden.

7. Kurbelarm lÃ¤nge der E13 LG1r?
165mm â eh klar

8. SteuerrohrlÃ¤nge?
112mm

9. Tretlager Offset?
+ 10 

10. Welche ISCG aufnahme 3 oder 5?

ISCG 05


----------



## Master80 (22. April 2012)

.:~FRMAX~:. schrieb:


> Hauptproblem seh ich in den teuren Unterhalts- /Wartungskosten, da Systemlaufradsatz.
> 
> Gute Alternativen gibts zB hier:
> http://light-wolf.de/



Ich sehe bei den Deemax Ultis eher ein problem bei dem zulässigen Gesamtgewicht von 115kg. 
Sonst ist der Lrs bestimmt top für leute die weniger wiegen als ich.

Da bin ich fast schon dran mit meinen 110kg fahrfertig wenn dann noch heftige Fahrweisse dazu kommt mit verpatzten landungen sehe ich keine lange überlebens chancen für die Deemax.

Das Risiko möchte ich nicht eingehen.

Habe hier 3 sätze Supra D und dennen konnte ich bisher nichts anhaben. 
Sehr stabil, leicht, maulweite von 25mm


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. April 2012)

Überlege mir auch Supra D oder einen mit Supra 30 zu holen wobei die schon wieder zu leicht sein könnten.

UST würd ich gerne mal ausprobieren aber ZTR Flow dürfte ja nicht gerade stabiler als Deemax sein, oder!? 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen was eine Reperatur bei Mavic kostet wenn Ende der Saison 'ne Felge getauscht werden muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eklk (23. April 2012)

Wer alles hat ein WICKED 160 ltd ?
Könntet ihr einen kurzen testfahrtberich schreiben ?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (23. April 2012)

Wird das nich erst ab KW27 ausgeliefert?


----------



## Ivan89 (23. April 2012)

Hey Leute, 

also so wie ich das hier von einem Post her verstanden habe, 
sollte man, wenn man das YT Tues 2.0 (nicht ltd!) früher haben will, schon vorher die Überweisung tätigen (ich habe am 1. März per Nachnahme bestellt), ist da was dran?

Ich habe YT eine Mail geschrieben, aber die Antwort war etwas seltsam, ich glaube, der Verfasser hat einige Wörter vertauscht und die Botschaft unklar gemacht 

Also ich würde lieber weiterhin bei Nachnahme bleiben, aber wenn ich deshalb einige Wochen länger warten müsste, dann würde ich eben schon eine Überweisung tätigen. 
Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so richtig ist... ich mein, wird man denn wirklich "bevorzugt" behandelt, wenn man eine Vorabüberweisung, statt einer Nachnahme macht?!

Hoffe jemand weiss da was, sonst schreibe ich eben noch eine Mail an YT, die hoffentlich deutlicher beantwortet wird haha


----------



## Ivan89 (23. April 2012)

uff mein Internet spinnt, habe ausversehen doppelt gepostet.


----------



## maximal (23. April 2012)

Hab grad nochmal mit MAVIC Deutschland gequatscht. Waren ganz freundlich, haben aber eine MP3 für unsere Sonderedition ausgeschlossen. Weils für die Sonderanfertigung in Silber keine Serien- oder Artikelnummer geben wird kommen wir, wie auch der Händler bei dem MP3 Dings nich weiter. Persönlich können die da auch nix drehen weil, wie er gesagt hat die Ersatzteilbeschaffung nich gewährleistet werden kann. 
Das müsste also wenn dann über YT laufen, aber die hams ja auch ausgeschlossen. 

Pech gehabt.

Bin gespannt wie die das mit der regulären Garantie handhaben wollen. 

Ich freu mich trotzdem


----------



## eLw00d (23. April 2012)

Ivan89 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> also so wie ich das hier von einem Post her verstanden habe,
> sollte man, wenn man das YT Tues 2.0 (nicht ltd!) früher haben will, schon vorher die Überweisung tätigen (ich habe am 1. März per Nachnahme bestellt), ist da was dran?
> ...



Das Telefon macht das Leben leichter.


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. April 2012)

Naja das heißt im Endeffekt auch das du im Defektfall dann nur auf die gelben Felgen zurückgreifen musst.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (23. April 2012)

******** bin langsam auch echt unsicher ob ich die felgen behalten soll


----------



## eLw00d (23. April 2012)

Was braucht ihr alle diese komische Versicherung?

Schließt ihr sowas auch für Bremshebel, Pedale, Kurbel, Sattel, Federgabel, .... ab?
hab sowas noch nie gebraucht. 
Schön wenn man's hat, aber deswegen so ein Theater zu veranstalten... naja.

Ich fahr jetzt schon seit Jahren Mavic Felgen und spring auch schonmal 7m Doubles mit dem Hinterrad auf die Kante. 
Hab noch nie ne Felge irreparabel beschädigt. Naben sowieso nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (23. April 2012)

wäre doch nur "nice to have" brauchen tut man es nicht unbedingt


----------



## Klee93 (23. April 2012)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Was braucht ihr alle diese komische Versicherung?
> 
> Schließt ihr sowas auch für Bremshebel, Pedale, Kurbel, Sattel, Federgabel, .... ab?
> hab sowas noch nie gebraucht.
> ...



Naja kommt halt auch sicher darauf an welche Mavic Felge. Da die Ultimate eine Maulweite von nur 21mm haben sorgen sich natürlich einige Leute darüber dass sie die Felge in relativ kurzer Zeit zerstören da sie zu wenig stabil ist.


----------



## eLw00d (23. April 2012)

Ich fahre EX 721 mit gleicher Breite..



Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> wäre doch nur "nice to have" brauchen tut man es nicht unbedingt



Davor hast du geschrieben, dass du nicht weißt ob du sie behalten sollst.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (23. April 2012)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Was braucht ihr alle diese komische Versicherung?



ja aber die *versicherung *zu haben wäre nice to have 



eLw00d schrieb:


> Ich fahre EX 721 mit gleicher Breite..
> Davor hast du geschrieben, dass du nicht weißt ob du sie behalten sollst.




richtig weil ich sehe mich nicht als sichersten fahrer an bzw jemand der immer perfekt landet, von daher ist es legitim über ne felge nachzudenken die eher ma fehler verzeiht


----------



## rm7lover (23. April 2012)

ich schließe mich da meinem vorredner an. verstehe die ganze sorgerei hier auch nicht so richtig. ich meine, das ist ein DH- laufradsatz. ich hab zwar noch nie deemaxn gefahren, aber die dinger müssen doch was aushalten, auch wenn nur 21mm maulbreite. kosten ja auch ein kleines vermögen! schön langsam kommts mir hier so vor, als ob der lrs eher auf xc- bikes montiert werden sollte, als auf ner dh- karre?!


----------



## Master80 (24. April 2012)

Um von der Laufrad thematik wegzukommen
 Ne andere frage die sich mir stellt.

Weiss einer wo die Hausmarke "Division" von YT herkommt?

Umgelabeltes zeug! aber woher und von wem?

Naben, Steuersatz,etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (24. April 2012)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich weiß nur das die Pedale baugliech mit Deity Decoy LT sind und die Naben sind wohl baugleich mit a2z.


----------



## yoobee (24. April 2012)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Ich bin der alte Sack mit dem YT Ltd. DH WC (2012) ;-D!



Da wirst du nicht der einzige alte Sack sein!


----------



## Alex-F (24. April 2012)

Bei Markus würde man auch nicht denken dass er tatsächlich soooo alt ist


----------



## Deleted 125853 (24. April 2012)

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, ob ich das als Kompliment auffassen soll Alex ;-D.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Alex-F (24. April 2012)

:d


----------



## LordLinchpin (25. April 2012)

timmeygasmus schrieb:


> Aha. Lager sind billig. Woran machst Du das fest? An der Haltbarkeit? Ach nee. Halten ja. Soso.
> 
> Nach 2 Jahren habe ich die lager getauscht und bin in einen Industriebedarf gegangen. Er meinte die original Lager kosten ca 10â¬ das StÃ¼ck, billiges Zeuch. Habe jetzt SKF in den Naben und FAG im Freilauf. Ich habe sie in den Jahren nicht kaputt gekriegt, jetzt werden sie von meiner Frau gefahren, vielleicht macht sie die Dinger platt.
> 
> ...




Verstanden?


----------



## Klee93 (25. April 2012)

Hat jemand ne ahnung wie viel man bezahlen darf wenn bei den ultimates z.b. ne felge bricht? Hab gehört dass mavic ziemlich viel für die reparaturen verlangt.


----------



## eLw00d (25. April 2012)

Wenn du das wirklich schaffst, wird das dein kleinstes Problem sein.


----------



## Klee93 (25. April 2012)

Okay, hätt mich nur mal so interessiert. Ich denke sowieso dass die sorgen wegen der 21mm maulweite eher unberechtigt sind. gibt sicher nicht umsonst überwiegend positive reviews und tests darüber


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. April 2012)

Was heiÃt brechen. Irgendwann wird bei einem der Tag kommen an dem eine Felge halt zu groÃen HÃ¶hen oder Seitenschlage hat und er einen neue braucht.

Wenn man sich jetzt Ã¼berlegt das eine Ultimatefelge 100â¬ kostet, kann man sich ja ausrechnen was eine Reperatur bei Mavic mindestens kosten wÃ¼rde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maximal (25. April 2012)

Treff ich irgendwen von euch mit nem LTD beim Mountain of Hell oder der Mega? 

Dort kriegt meins seine Feuertaufe.


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. April 2012)

Ich bin eventuell bei der Megaavalanche. Ist aber noch nicht in trockenen Tüchern.


----------



## timmeygasmus (25. April 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Nach 2 Jahren habe ich die lager getauscht und bin in einen Industriebedarf gegangen. Er meinte die original Lager kosten ca 10 das Stück, billiges Zeuch. Habe jetzt SKF in den Naben und FAG im Freilauf. Ich habe sie in den Jahren nicht kaputt gekriegt, jetzt werden sie von meiner Frau gefahren, vielleicht macht sie die Dinger platt.



Soso. "Er" sagte das. Und irgendwelche diffusen Haltbarkeitsangaben in Jahren. Na dann.




LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Das wird die selbe Gruppe sein wie beim Flashzone. Da sind auch einige Leute unterwegs die sich A: kein Stück um ihr Material kümmern und B: eine Radbeherrschung an den Tag legen wie ein nasser Sack.



Was ist das denn bitte für ne Argumentation? Soll Yamaha demnächst auch Stützräder an die R1 bauen nur weil sich da irgendwelche Deppen, die es nicht geregelt bekommen, draufsetzen und den Kragen abfahren?





LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Verstanden?



Ja, in der Hoffnung dass Du dann wieder ins Canyon-Forum verschwindest...


----------



## hoschik (25. April 2012)

Reperatur dÃ¼rfte  auf ca. 230â¬ pro Laufrad hinauslaufen, deswegen sind sie fÃ¼r nicht gesponorte Fahrer nicht grad sinnvoll, was noch dazu kommt ist dass durch die sehr Harte Alulegierung der Felgen diese tendenziell eher gleich reiÃen anstatt einzudellen. Als reiner Race Laufradsatz sind die sicher top, um neue Lines auszuprobieren oder zum Hucken nur fÃ¼r Leute die eh gesponsort werden oder nen Goldesel haben.


----------



## pollgass (25. April 2012)

Ich werd sie einfach fahren...ende aus Micky Maus. Wenn sie dann schrott gehen, hol ich mir halt Neue, die dann nicht so teuer sind...Abgesehen davon bin ich davon überzeugt, dass für über 90% der Ltd. Käufer selbst beim hucken und Lines testen die Ultimates halten.


----------



## Mirko29 (25. April 2012)

pollgass schrieb:


> Ich werd sie einfach fahren...ende aus Micky Maus. Wenn sie dann schrott gehen, hol ich mir halt Neue, die dann nicht so teuer sind...Abgesehen davon bin ich davon überzeugt, dass für über 90% der Ltd. Käufer selbst beim hucken und Lines testen die Ultimates halten.



Genau so werde ich es auch halten...


----------



## Klee93 (25. April 2012)

Seh ich ebenfalls so wie meine zwei vorredner


----------



## hoschik (25. April 2012)

pollgass schrieb:


> Ich werd sie einfach fahren...ende aus Micky Maus. Wenn sie dann schrott gehen, hol ich mir halt Neue, die dann nicht so teuer sind...Abgesehen davon bin ich davon überzeugt, dass für über 90% der Ltd. Käufer selbst beim hucken und Lines testen die Ultimates halten.



Dachte sich mein Kumpel der grad mal 65kg wiegt auch, am 2. Tag zu weit übern Double geflogen, bissl schief gelandet: einmal 230 für Felge + Speichen, der ist dabei nichtmal gestürzt. Die Ultimates halten sehr gut bei Vertikalen einschlägen aller art, geben bei seitlicher Überbeanspruchung aber verdammt schnell nach (vor allem schiefe Landungen nehmen die einem echt übel). Ist einfach ein gut gemeinter Ratschlag, Felge schrotten kostet bei denen einfach 3.mal so viel wie bei normalen Laufrädern.


----------



## pollgass (25. April 2012)

Zur Not fahr ich dann halt meine alten Doubletrack´s :-D
Jeder Leichtbaufanatiker würd mir dafür wahrscheinlich den Kopf abhacken, aber Scheiß der hund drauf. Ich fahr keine Wettkämpfe und ob ich jetzt 7,50 Meter oder 8,00 Meter weit springe is mir dann auch Wumpe, solange der Double nicht erst bei 8,00 metern anfängt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschik (25. April 2012)

pollgass schrieb:


> Zur Not fahr ich dann halt meine alten Doubletrack´s :-D
> Jeder Leichtbaufanatiker würd mir dafür wahrscheinlich den Kopf abhacken, aber Scheiß der hund drauf. Ich fahr keine Wettkämpfe und ob ich jetzt 7,50 Meter oder 8,00 Meter weit springe is mir dann auch Wumpe, solange der Double nicht erst bei 8,00 metern anfängt



Jaaaa, die Doubletracks sind Hammer, hab menie damals nach 5 Jahren verkauft(Fehler, hätte ich zum moshen behalten sollen), sind die einzigen Felgen die einem fast nichts übel nehmen, das gewicht spürt man halt leider auch deutlich, wahr dann ne echte Wohltat mal 600g Felgen zu fahren, hätte aber von Anfang an meinen Fahrstil auf diese anpassen sollen, dann hätten sie auch länger als 3 Tage gehalten. Du springst 8 meter doubles ? mit welchem von deinen Rädern machst du das ? nur Interessehalber.


----------



## pollgass (25. April 2012)

Nein ich springe KEINE 8 Meter Doubles, sollte nur ein worst case Szenario darstellen...


----------



## pollgass (26. April 2012)

Noch einmal zu den Ultimates: gemäß der ganzen Postst hier, sind die Dinger nur dafür geeignet die Line runter zu moschen und bei Sprüngen auch wirklich vertikal zu landen...
Seid ihr also der Auffassung, wenn ich zum Besipiel n Whip verkacke und das Hinterrad in nem ungünstigen Winkel aufkommt, dass mir die Dinger dann brechen?


----------



## yoobee (26. April 2012)

pollgass schrieb:


> ...wenn ich zum Besipiel n Whip verkacke und das Hinterrad in nem ungünstigen Winkel aufkommt, dass mir die Dinger dann brechen?



Das kommt auf Geschwindigkeit, Höhe, Winkel und Dein Gewicht an... möchtest Du 'ne Formel? 

Man kann JEDES Rad kaputtkriegen...


----------



## floehsens (26. April 2012)

Könnt ihr für euer Laufradthema einen eigenen Thread aufmachen? 
Die Diskussion dreht sich im Kreis und hat nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thread-Thema zu tun.


----------



## Hawkeye86 (26. April 2012)

den thread gibts doch schon längst 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=574330 

mal eine andere frage: weiß jemand ob wir irgendwelches zubehör zum tues ltd. bekommen, also sprich tretlagertool etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echion (26. April 2012)

Wieso haben Laufräder nix mit dem Thread Thema zu tun wenn man darin "...und vieles Mehr" schreibt?


----------



## maximal (26. April 2012)

Ich hab heut nochmal ein frisch geliefertes Tues "1.0" gesehn. Is ja auch schon nich schlecht. Echt ziemlich gut verarbeitet und die Lackierung machte auch nen guten Eindruck. Da kann man hoffen!

Noch aufgefallen ist mir die direkte Postmountaufnahme des Rahmens für die hintere Bremse. Schöne Lösung, weiß nich warum das beim 2.0 anders ausgeführt ist. Diese Langlöcher...hm.
Braucht man da dann nur einen Adapter für verschiedene Bremsscheibengrößen? Für mich sieht das nach einer neuen Variablen im eh oft nervigen Bremsengefummel aus.


----------



## pollgass (26. April 2012)

maximal schrieb:


> Ich hab heut nochmal ein frisch geliefertes Tues "1.0" gesehn. Is ja auch schon nich schlecht. Echt ziemlich gut verarbeitet und die Lackierung machte auch nen guten Eindruck. Da kann man hoffen!
> 
> Noch aufgefallen ist mir die direkte Postmountaufnahme des Rahmens für die hintere Bremse. Schöne Lösung, weiß nich warum das beim 2.0 anders ausgeführt ist. Diese Langlöcher...hm.
> Braucht man da dann nur einen Adapter für verschiedene Bremsscheibengrößen? Für mich sieht das nach einer neuen Variablen im eh oft nervigen Bremsengefummel aus.




gibts davon n Bild?


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (26. April 2012)

maximal schrieb:


> Schöne Lösung, weiß nich warum das beim 2.0 anders ausgeführt ist. Diese Langlöcher...hm.
> Braucht man da dann nur einen Adapter für verschiedene Bremsscheibengrößen? Für mich sieht das nach einer neuen Variablen im eh oft nervigen Bremsengefummel aus.



-> Ist nötig! Stichwort: Variable Hinterbaulänge
-> Andere Größe, anderer Adapter. Bei 203er PostMount kannst du nicht kleiner fahren, für größere Scheiben bräuchtest du dann theoretisch auch Adapter


----------



## maximal (26. April 2012)

****! Alles klar. ich brauch wohl mehr Kaffee....


----------



## Ivan89 (28. April 2012)

Habt ihr mitgekriegt, 
dass die normalen TuEs 2.0 scheinbar einen Monat Verspätung haben werden...?

Habe schon eine E-Mail an YT geschrieben, für mehr Infos.

Ziemlich krass, wie ich finde. Naja kann man nix machen...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (28. April 2012)

joa selbst die Limited haben 2 Wochen verspätung, ausserdem ist YT dafür bekannt also nicht allzuverwunderlich


----------



## Paran0id (28. April 2012)

Ivan89 schrieb:


> Habt ihr mitgekriegt,
> dass die normalen TuEs 2.0 scheinbar einen Monat Verspätung haben werden...?



War irgenwie abzusehen. Ist zwar schade aber zum Glück hab ich hiern nochn Radl stehn


----------



## Ivan89 (28. April 2012)

naja ich hatte geglaubt, dass ich mein TuEs 2.0 ungefähr Mitte Mai in den Händen halten würde... aber Anfang Juni (frühestens^^) ... das ist krass...

Und ich habe kein Radl mehr hier stehen -.- Und meine Kumpels sind jedes verdammte Wochenende in einem Bikepark und einer von ihnen reibt es mir richtig schön unter die Nase... mieser Hund


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. April 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> joa selbst die Limited haben 2 Wochen verspätung, ausserdem ist YT dafür bekannt also nicht allzuverwunderlich



Angeblich werden die Ltd's jetzt erst Ende KW18 versandt, das heißt der Großteil der Bikes kommt erst kw19/20 bei den Besitzern an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (28. April 2012)

Horrorszenario!!

Gerade heute alles fertig bekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





das Ding kann so lang nich leer bleiben...


----------



## Cedric_RE (29. April 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich möchte mir ein YT Bike kaufen, da ich totaler Anfänger bin und ich überhaupt keine Ahnung habe frage ich euch einfach mal. Mein Ziel ist es im Wald ein paar Strecken abzufahren und hin und wieder im Bikerpark zu fahren. (Freeride leichtes Downhill) Ich bin 1.72m groß und wiege zirka 80kg und bin früher etwas Dirt Jump gefahren. Ich habe bis 2500 zur verfügung mehr aber wirklich nicht.......

Was für eine größe bräuchte ich und welches Modell passt zur mir?


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. April 2012)

Würde dir das Noton empfehlen, welches aber noch nicht vorgestellt ist. Evt. auch das Wicked 170 wenn du darüberhinaus auch Touren fahren willst.


----------



## pollgass (29. April 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> joa selbst die Limited haben 2 Wochen verspätung, ausserdem ist YT dafür bekannt also nicht allzuverwunderlich



Ich will das Thema ja nicht SCHON WIEDER anfangen, aber dass die 2.0er jetzt auch n Monat Verspätung haben und dass man mit sowas bei YT rechnen muss is echt daneben...

Aus Fehlern lernt man? Wann denn?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (29. April 2012)

Wünschte ja auch es wäre anders, isses aber nich


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. April 2012)

Ich glaube das hängt damit zusammen das man nicht damit gerechnet hat das 530 ltd.'s bestellt werden. 

Die Firma die die Ramen in Taiwan schweißt hat halt Kapatzitäten und wenn die am Anschlag sind geht halt nicht mehr. Wäre halt interessant zu wissen wann sie mit der Serienproduktion begonnen haben.


----------



## pollgass (29. April 2012)

Also was die Ltd.´s angeht, gehts ja noch mit dem Verzug, aber dass ein herkömmlich bestellbares 2.0 n Monat Verzögerung hat is doch Unterirdisch. Das MUSS besser geplant werden.
Naja lassen ma das Thema.


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. April 2012)

Ich wollte nur deutlich machen das YT da vermutlich im Spätsommer oder Herbst ein bestimmtes Kontingent an 2.0-Rahmen in Auftrag gegeben hat.

Und da damit wohl nicht die ganze Nachfrage der Saison befriedigt werden kann bedeuten mehr Ltd's weniger 'normale' 2.0er.


----------



## rush_dc (29. April 2012)

naja, bis jetzt ists ja  nur ein gerücht, bin gespannt ob von offizieller seite was kommt. für die ltds hatte man ein halbes jahr zeit plus vorauskasse und man kann nicht pünktlich liefern und das das bei den normalen 2.0 auch so ist war irgendwie auch klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hawkeye86 (29. April 2012)

war am freitag mal bei yt in forchheim um einen blick auf die ltd´s zu erhaschen, leider nein weil die nicht bei yt zusammen gebaut werden. letzte woche ist auch noch keins raus, aber nächste also kw 18 solls los gehen 
hoffen wir das beste


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. April 2012)

Vielleicht exisitieren sie ja gar nicht.


----------



## Hawkeye86 (29. April 2012)

ich glaub dann stehen 530 personen in dem kleinen yt-schauraum und radalieren


----------



## pollgass (29. April 2012)

Dann findet meine Stihl Kettensäge mal ne andere Verwendung als Bäume für Trails zerkleinern


----------



## Ivan89 (29. April 2012)

Also das mit der Verspätung ist auf jeden Fall sicher.
Jeder, der in dem Zeitraum bestellt hat, in dem noch KW 19 als Lieferungsdatum angegeben war, erhält sein 2.0 so in KW 23.

Die Erklärung dafür ist etwas seltsam: "...das Schiff hat "Gegenwind"...".
Was damit gemeint ist, ist mir ein Rätsel.

Ich hatte auch gehofft, dass es dieses Jahr besser sein würde. Ist das Standard in der Bikebranche, dass immer irgendwas schiefläuft?! Zum dritten Jahr in Folge...?!


----------



## LordLinchpin (30. April 2012)

könnt ruhig werden bei den masters wenn ich das hier so lese. wenn die räder bis dahin noch nicht ausgeliefert wurden wäre es echt n armutszeugnis. oder will jetzt wieder jemand versuchen das schön zu reden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 125853 (30. April 2012)

Stimmt! Ich fühle mich auch stark an die Liefertreue von Canyon in den letzten Jahren erinnert.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (30. April 2012)

Habe ja auch en Wicked 160 für die Madame bestellt, habe am 25ten ne Mal bekommen mit der DHL Nummer, leider ist der Status immer noch auf 20% seit dem hat sich nichts getan


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. April 2012)

Naja das sind jetzt 3 Werktage bisher. Sperrgut dauert schon länger als ein normales Paket.


----------



## bitschleuder (30. April 2012)

Kann's auch bestätigen. Aussage YT: In KW23 gehen die ersten Bikes raus - so stehts in der mail.

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich finde auch das schon ein Armutszeugnis. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, alle Eventualitäten einzukalkulieren und einen Liefertermin anzugeben, der den Worstcase darstellt. Niemand wird böse über eine frühere Lieferung sein!

KW 23 ist Anfang Juni! Da ist die halbe Saison schon wieder vorbei. Echt frustrierend! YT tut anscheinend alles, um den schlechten Ruf zu festigen....


----------



## evilesel (30. April 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Habe ja auch en Wicked 160 für die Madame bestellt, habe am 25ten ne Mal bekommen mit der DHL Nummer, leider ist der Status immer noch auf 20% seit dem hat sich nichts getan



Hast du gelesen was in der Mail stand???
anscheinend nicht.......

Da steht fett:

DER STATUS DER SENDUNG KANN BIS ZU 10 WERKTAGE UNVERÄNDERT BLEIBEN, DA AB DEM ZEITPUNKT DES ERHALTS DIESER MAIL DEIN 
BIKE IN DIE MONTAGE GEHT UND NACH FERTIGSTELLUNG VERSCHICKT WIRD. DAHER BITTEN WIR DICH, DIE FOLGENDEN 10 WERKTAGE ABZUWARTEN
BIS DU DICH NACH DEM VERBLEIB DEINER SENDUNG BEI UNS ERKUNDIGST.


----------



## yoyo (30. April 2012)

Kinder, wenn ihr mit dem Warten nicht klar kommt, bestellt halt woanders. Da wartet ihr auch, vielleicht nicht ganz so lange. Dafür könnt ihr dann aber für gleichwertige Räder auch doppelt so viel ausgeben. Ist doch ein super Deal?
Solange am Ende das Produkt stimmt - und das wird es mit Sicherheit - sollte das bisschen rumeiern und warten bei dem Preis doch irgendwo vertretbar sein. Vor allen Dingen sollte man sich mal vor Augen führen, dass die Damen und Herren einen vermutlich ungeahnten Andrang auf ihre Räder haben - alleine das LTD ist > 500x verkauft worden. Da wird es vmtl. überall zu Engpässen kommen. Rahmen, Komponenten, Aufbau, alles.


----------



## bitschleuder (30. April 2012)

yoyo schrieb:


> Kinder, wenn ihr mit dem Warten nicht klar kommt, bestellt halt woanders. Da wartet ihr auch, vielleicht nicht ganz so lange. Dafür könnt ihr dann aber für gleichwertige Räder auch doppelt so viel ausgeben. Ist doch ein super Deal?
> Solange am Ende das Produkt stimmt - und das wird es mit Sicherheit - sollte das bisschen rumeiern und warten bei dem Preis doch irgendwo vertretbar sein. Vor allen Dingen sollte man sich mal vor Augen führen, dass die Damen und Herren einen vermutlich ungeahnten Andrang auf ihre Räder haben - alleine das LTD ist > 500x verkauft worden. Da wird es vmtl. überall zu Engpässen kommen. Rahmen, Komponenten, Aufbau, alles.




naja, hast ja schon reecht, dass sie sehr günstig sind. hab ja auch nix gegen eine lange Lieferzeit. Aber Zuverlässigkeit der Angaben find ich schon wichtig, damit man einfach nen bissl planen kann. Ich kann z.B. den Urlaub in Finale nich mit dem YT verbringen, also muss ich mir was anderes überlegen - is halt ärgerlich. 

Und sorry, aber dass das ltd son Andrang bekommt ist a) absehbar gewesen und b) war die Reaktionszeit so lang, dass man die Stückzahlen locker anpassen konnte (falls man sich verkalkuliert gehabt hätte). Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass die aufs Stck genaue Bestellung ein 3/4 Jahr im Voraus tätigen.... Noch bevor sie die Bestellungen laufen lassen. Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen....


----------



## yoyo (30. April 2012)

Neee, tun sie sicher nicht. Aber sagen wir mal die haben daraufhin 600 Frames bestellt... die müssen auch erst mal gefertigt und über den Teich geschippert werden. Ich weiß nicht, wie viel so 'ne taiwanesische Rahmenschmiede an Output hinkriegt, aber die werden ja sicher nicht nur für YT fertigen, sondern auch für viele andere Marken... wer weiß, was sich da alles verzögern kann. 

Das mit dem Urlaub ist natürlich ärgerlich. Beim LTD soll doch ein Komponentenzulieferer nicht flott genug gewesen sein, oder? Sobald du von so vielen verschiedenen Komponenten, Herstellern und Zulieferern abhängig bist kann da halt schnell mal was schief laufen. Toll ist das nicht. Verschmerzbar hoffentlich schon. Mein 2011er hat Ende Dezember drei oder vier Tage gebraucht, da war's hier. Also wenn etwas verfügbar ist, dann machen die Jungs auch voran.  Und dass die nicht sagen Zulieferer XY kommt nicht zu potte ist natürlich auch logisch.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (30. April 2012)

Doch habe das mit den zehn Werktagen gelesen, und mit dem warten hab ich auch kein problem, wie schon öfters geschrieben war mir ja bewusst auf was ich mich einlasse. wollte lediglich sagen selbst wenn ne mail reinkommt kann es noch bis zu 2 wochen dauern bis man sein Limited in der Hand hält


----------



## evilesel (30. April 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Doch habe das mit den zehn Werktagen gelesen, und mit dem warten hab ich auch kein problem, wie schon öfters geschrieben war mir ja bewusst auf was ich mich einlasse. wollte lediglich sagen selbst wenn ne mail reinkommt kann es noch bis zu 2 wochen dauern bis man sein Limited in der Hand hält




 okay gut und bei mir wäre das dann spätestens am 10.5 der Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timmeygasmus (30. April 2012)

D.h. Du hast ein Ltd. bestellt und ne Mail bekommen dass es in den Versand geht?


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. April 2012)

Leute macht bitte klare Ansagen bei sowas. Die Info mit der KW 23 fürs normale 2.0 stimmt ja anscheinend auc nicht und es wär echt cool wenn hier jemand der auf ein Ltd. wartet Bescheid gibt dass sich etwas tut.


----------



## eLw00d (30. April 2012)

...


eLw00d schrieb:


> Das Telefon macht das Leben leichter.


----------



## geosnow (30. April 2012)

geiz ist geil. aber dieselben probleme haben intense etc. auch.


----------



## Ivan89 (30. April 2012)

Also jetzt mal zu der Sache mit den 2.0 und von wegen "Anrufen bei YT hilft bla bla".

Zwei Leute haben bei YT angerufen und haben ZWEI verschiedene Infos bekommen. Dem einen wurde gesagt KW 23, weil das Schiff sich verspätet... Dem anderen wurde gesagt, dass das nicht stimmt. 

Also was nun? Sollen wir alle dort anrufen und am Ende zählen wir zusammen wieviele ein "Ist wahr, kommt mit Verspätung" und wieviele "Ne, stimmt nicht, keine Verspätung" bekommen? Das, was öfter gesagt wurde, ist dann wohl die richtige Info (oder auch nicht?)

Spass beiseite... zwei gegensätzliche Aussagen von YT, also ist wohl einfach warten angesagt und sich an das nervöse Kribbeln in der Bauchgegend gewöhnen...


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. April 2012)

Also ich hab da noch nicht angerufen. In der Regel kommts auch nicht schneller wenn alle Besteller da jeden Tag anrufen.

Bei denen ist halt grad viel los. Wenns rechtzeitig vorm Dirtmasters kommt und ich vorher noch 2, 3 mal trainieren kann bin ich zufrieden. Muss gerade eh Hausarbeit schreiben.


----------



## Ivan89 (30. April 2012)

Ich habe auch nicht angerufen, ich verstehe es, wenn sie gerade genervt sind von Anrufen haha... aber eine E-Mail habe ich geschrieben (vor drei Tagen)  jedoch noch keine Antwort bekommen.

Also eine weitere Person meinte, die normalen 2.0er würden (dritter Anruf bei YT) keine Verspätung haben, sondern ab KW 19 verschickt. 
Irgendwie glaube ich aber langsam, dass die Leute einfach 2.0 und 2.0 LTD verwechseln. 
Es ist schwer zu glauben, dass die normalen 2.0 zeitgleich mit den LTD's versendet werden, wenn die gerade noch an den LTD's zu schrauben haben.......


----------



## rush_dc (30. April 2012)

das kommt darauf an, die ltd werden ja nicht bei yt direkt zusammengeschraubt sondern auswärts. jetzt ist die frage wo sie die normalen 2.0 zusammenbauen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. April 2012)

Klar ist das die so oder so grade gut ausgelastet sein dürften. Indgesamt dürften das ja an die 700 Räder sein die sie in den nächsten Wochen ausliefern werden müssen und es ist natürlich klar das sie erst die Ltd-Kunden bedienen wollen die ja schon seit 6 Monaten warten und bezahlt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bitschleuder (30. April 2012)

Also mir hat man auf Nachfrage zum normalen Tues 2.0 ne mail geschrieben, dass diese erst in KW23 verschickt werden. Ltd. habe ich nicht nachgefragt.

Hoffe, dass war jetzt eindeutig...


----------



## Ivan89 (30. April 2012)

Oooooh Maaaaann!

Jeder sagt was anderes / kriegt eine andere Antwort.

Also sich einfach auf KW23 gefasst machen, wenn's vorher kommt, super...


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. April 2012)

Vielleicht hängts einfach mit dem individuellen Bestellzeitpunkt und/oder der Rahmengröße zusammen die ihr bestellt habt.


----------



## LordLinchpin (30. April 2012)

bitschleuder schrieb:


> Kann's auch bestätigen. Aussage YT: In KW23 gehen die ersten Bikes raus - so stehts in der mail.
> 
> Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich finde auch das schon ein Armutszeugnis. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, alle Eventualitäten einzukalkulieren und einen Liefertermin anzugeben, der den Worstcase darstellt. Niemand wird böse über eine frühere Lieferung sein!
> 
> KW 23 ist Anfang Juni! Da ist die halbe Saison schon wieder vorbei. Echt frustrierend! YT tut anscheinend alles, um den schlechten Ruf zu festigen....




BIST DU WAHNSINNIG??? ETWAS GEGEN YT ZU SAGEN??? Du MUSST von Canyon sein...


----------



## yoyo (30. April 2012)

Du nervst. Geh in deinen Canyon-Mitarbeiter-Thread.

Woot? Beim Flashzone steht 27-32 KW. Da kann ja der gemeine Yt-Kunde froh sein.


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. April 2012)

****** schrieb:


> was wiegt denn der 2012tues rahmen in m ohne dämpfer kompett nackig ?
> - find die kiste irgendwie cool. und da kann man sicher auch was vernünftiges aufbaun



Meinst du das Tues 2.0? Das soll 3,9kg ohen Dämpfer wiegen. Weiß aber nicht in welcher Rahmengröße usw. hier findest du alle Daten:

http://www.6undzwanzig.de/2011/07/30/yt-industries-2012-tues-2-0/

http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2011/08/young-talent-tues-2012.html


Ansonsten ist es blödsinnig Canyon und YT vergleichen zu wollen. Canson hat viel mehr Mitarbeiter und ganz andere Kapazitäten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S*P*J (30. April 2012)

yoyo schrieb:


> Du nervst. Geh in deinen Canyon-Mitarbeiter-Thread.
> 
> Woot? Beim Flashzone steht 27-32 KW. Da kann ja der gemeine Yt-Kunde froh sein.


Lol die Versenderopfer streiten wer am längsten warten muss


----------



## yoyo (1. Mai 2012)




----------



## Ivan89 (1. Mai 2012)

also es steht im Moment Aussage gegen Aussage...
Einige haben von YT gesagt bekommen, dass die normalen 2.0er KEINE  Verspätung haben werden...
Anderen wurde gesagt, dass sie Verspätung um 4 Wochen haben werden...



Am Besten ist es, einer fährt da morgen mal hin


----------



## Elefantenvogel (1. Mai 2012)

Leute, haltet mal den Ball flach... habe auch schon auf ein Cannondale 3 Monate gewartet obwohl es angeblich in 3 Wochen da sein sollte und als damals das 1. Sx Trail rausgekommen ist, hat Specialized es auch nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, das Bike herbei zu schaffen.. in 4 Monaten! BTW: bei Rocky Mountain sind bestimmte Modelle in bestimmten Rahmengrößen schon ausverkauft, also 2012er!


----------



## cliomare (1. Mai 2012)

Wurde vor 2 Jahren von Moondraker 6 (!) Monate für ein Summum hingehalten. Hat imer geheißen in 2 Wochen wärs lieferbar und letztlich hab ichs dann gar nicht bekommen. War dann Juni bis ich einen Ersatz hatte!

Da sind doch die 4 Wochen bei YT absolut harmlos.


----------



## LordLinchpin (1. Mai 2012)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Lol die Versenderopfer streiten wer am längsten warten muss



wieso warten? hab meins doch schon länger. und das mit kw 23 ist für leute die jetzt bestellen. wer es am anfang bestellt hat, um es mit den YT wartezeiten vergleichen zu können, hat das flashzone schon.

und ich gehe nicht weil einige von euch echt lustig sind


----------



## rm7lover (1. Mai 2012)

jetzt lasst mal erst alle ltds rausschicken, dann klärt sich die sache mit dem normalen 2.0er bestimmt auch. kann mir vorstellen, dass die bei dem bikeaufkommen, dass derzeit versendet werden muss (530 ltds + normalo bestellungen) keiner von yt so richtig vorhersagen kann, wann spätere bestellungen versendet werden. wir sprechen ja hier auch "nur" von 4 wochen oder? 
ausserdem leute, 4 wochen verspätung, ich warte nun leider auch schon fast 6 monate auf mein ltd.


----------



## bitschleuder (1. Mai 2012)

Ivan89 schrieb:


> also es steht im Moment Aussage gegen Aussage...
> Einige haben von YT gesagt bekommen, dass die normalen 2.0er KEINE  Verspätung haben werden...
> Anderen wurde gesagt, dass sie Verspätung um 4 Wochen haben werden...
> 
> ...



hmmm, ich will dir deine hoffnung nich kaputt machen, aber ich glaube, dass alle normalen 2.0 (nicht ltd) erst ab kw23 ausgeliefert werden. Ich hab YT meine bestellnr. usw geschickt und ich weiß, dass ich nr. 5 oder so ähnlich bin (hat mir der YT-Typ am Telefon gesagt). Er meinte auch, dass das einfach in der reihenfolge der bestellnrn. ausgeliefert wird. wenn also meins in kw23 kommt, dann alle anderen danach höchst wahrscheinlich auch...

man könnte jetzt nochmal schauen, von wann die aussage ist, dass es keine lieferverzögerung gibt. die mail, die ich vom YT Service bekommen habe, ist von gestern...


----------



## Ivan89 (1. Mai 2012)

Gestern sagte Herr Willig persönlich, dass die normalen 2.0er keine Verspätung haben werden, sondern ab KW19 verschickt werden...

Ich habe am 1. März bestellt, also gerade da um die Zeit, als das TuEs 2.0 bestellbar wurde... 
Wann hast hast du denn deins bestellt, bitschleuder?


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. Mai 2012)

Auf fb behauptet einer der gestern mit YT telefoniert hat die Info bekommen zu haben das die ltd. Rahmen noch auf einem Schiff wären das nicht vor 9. Mai in Deutschland ankommen würde.

Wenn das Stimmt wirds wohl nix mit Dirtmasters.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (1. Mai 2012)

Also auch ich muss zugeben, dass ich langsam aber sicher schon etwas sauer werde. 
Ich meine, dass das Rad nicht 100% pünktlich kommt, war mir von vornherein klar, aber was mich wirklich stört, ist dass YT keine klaren Aussagen macht. Wegen jedem kleinen Schaltauge bekommt man sofort Feedback von Willig und seiner Crew und hier wird einfach alles totgeschwiegen. 
So geht man nicht mit Kunden um, die einem ein halbes Jahr im Voraus zahlen. 

Außerdem hätten auch sie vermutlich ein leichteres Leben, wenn es öfter mal offizielle News geben würde - Telefonmitarbeiter möchte ich bei YT momentan nicht sein.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (1. Mai 2012)

Hier mal Auszüge aus meiner Mail vom 20.04, die bis heute unbeantwortet ist:

Hallo Henning,

vielen Dank für das letzte Update zum Status des bestellten "Tues 2.0 DH
Ltd. WC". Trotz der Informationen, die Du uns gegeben hast habe ich noch
einige Fragen zu Deiner Mail. Wann genau wird der Aufbau der Bikes starten
bzw. wann gehen die ersten Bikes in den Versand? Ende April kann
schlimmstenfalls der*30. April*bedeuten, auch bei Euch eventuell als*Brückentag genutzt, oder schon die KW17. Sind überhaupt schon alle Teile*verfügbar, oder ist hier auch noch eine Unsicherheit in den Terminen
möglich.

Mich würde dementsprechend interessieren, ab wann ich wieder intensiv mein Mail Postfach*beobachten muss, um rechtzeitig für die Auslieferung des Bikes*Urlaub nehmen zu können.
Mir geht es nicht darum diese Informationen öffentlich zu machen, sondern ......................planen zu können. Hier ist mir offene und ehrliche Kommunikation, auch wenn der Inhalt eher*negativ ausfallen sollte, wichtiger als die Unsicherheit zur Zeit.

Mit der Vorfinanzierung haben Ich und selbstverständlich eine Menge anderer
Kunden viel Vertrauen in Euer Unternehmen gegeben und ich würde mich*freuen, wenn auch Du mir entsprechend Vertrauen entgegenbringst und mich*mit den gewünschten Informationen versorgst.

Wie gesagt, bis jetzt keine Antwort erhalten :-(! Sehr schade!

Markus


----------



## Ivan89 (1. Mai 2012)

Dass es bei Versendern zu solchen Verspätungen kommt ist zähneknirschend zu verkraften.

YT sollte sich aber einfach die kleine Mühe machen und die Käufer regelmäßig, ehrlich und klar über den aktuellen Stand informieren, dann beruhigen sich auch die Gemüter.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (1. Mai 2012)

Schon allein, um den ganzen Gerüchten und Spekulationen ein Ende zu bereiten wäre das sicherlich sehr sinnvoll!

Markus


----------



## bitschleuder (1. Mai 2012)

Ivan89 schrieb:


> Gestern sagte Herr Willig persönlich, dass die normalen 2.0er keine Verspätung haben werden, sondern ab KW19 verschickt werden...
> 
> Ich habe am 1. März bestellt, also gerade da um die Zeit, als das TuEs 2.0 bestellbar wurde...
> Wann hast hast du denn deins bestellt, bitschleuder?



Am 29.02. Nachmittags. Ging da schon 




.:~FRMAX~:. schrieb:


> Also auch ich muss zugeben, dass ich langsam aber sicher schon etwas sauer werde.
> Ich meine, dass das Rad nicht 100% pünktlich kommt, war mir von  vornherein klar, aber was mich wirklich stört, ist dass YT keine klaren  Aussagen macht. Wegen jedem kleinen Schaltauge bekommt man sofort  Feedback von Willig und seiner Crew und hier wird einfach alles  totgeschwiegen.
> So geht man nicht mit Kunden um, die einem ein halbes Jahr im Voraus zahlen.
> 
> Außerdem hätten auch sie vermutlich ein leichteres Leben, wenn es öfter  mal offizielle News geben würde - Telefonmitarbeiter möchte ich bei YT  momentan nicht sein.



Jap, das finde ich auch! Einfach mal ne Rundmail an alle Besteller mitm Statement - das kann doch nicht so schwer sein. Naja, hoffentlich checkenses mal...


----------



## 2MXTB (2. Mai 2012)

bitschleuder schrieb:


> Einfach mal ne Rundmail an alle Besteller mitm Statement - das kann doch nicht so schwer sein. Naja, hoffentlich checkenses mal...



Ich bekomme jeden Monat eine Statusmail zu meiner Ltd.-Bestellung. Also gecheckt ham ses (um es etwas frängisch auszudrüggen). 

Ich kann euch schon verstehen dass ihr wissen wollt wo eure Bestellung bleibt und ich kann auch nachvollziehen dass man immer denkt die eigenen Bestellung muss die erste sein...man hat ja schon vor sooo langer Zeit bestellt.
Allerdings ist das eine kleine Firma wo es wahrscheinlich keinen Mitarbeiter gibt der 8 St., 5 Tage die Woche nur um die Bestellungen kümmert und Emails versendet.


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (2. Mai 2012)

2MXTB schrieb:


> Allerdings ist das eine kleine Firma wo es wahrscheinlich keinen Mitarbeiter gibt der 8 St., 5 Tage die Woche nur um die Bestellungen kümmert und Emails versendet.



Das erwartet doch keiner. 
Aber das Verfassen einer Email dauert 5 Minuten (Okay, vielleicht 10 Min mit Korrekturlesen, damit Fehler wie das mit den sichtbaren Empfängern ausbleiben  ) - ich denke im Falle eines Lieferverzugs ist das bei einem Auftragsvolumen von 1,5 Mio  nicht zu viel verlangt.

Und wie gesagt - für jedes Schaltauge, Ritzel und Pedallager hat man ja auch Zeit.


----------



## pollgass (2. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Auf fb behauptet einer der gestern mit YT telefoniert hat die Info bekommen zu haben das die ltd. Rahmen noch auf einem Schiff wären das nicht vor 9. Mai in Deutschland ankommen würde.
> 
> Wenn das Stimmt wirds wohl nix mit Dirtmasters.



Wir nehmen aber auch jede Hiobsbotschaft dankend auf.
Sollte das jedoch wirklich zutreffen werd ich irgendjemandem in WiBe wehtun müssen.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (2. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Auf fb behauptet einer der gestern mit YT telefoniert hat die Info bekommen zu haben das die ltd. Rahmen noch auf einem Schiff wären das nicht vor 9. Mai in Deutschland ankommen würde.
> 
> Wenn das Stimmt wirds wohl nix mit Dirtmasters.



icj k***** wenn das stimmt, volleybecker hat es recht treffend formuliert in seiner mail, so langsam würde ich mich über ehrliche aussagen freuen um planen zu können bzw gewissheit zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Mai 2012)

Naja wenn die offizielle Version stimmt sollte doch spätestens bis Freitag ein paar Leute eine DHL-Trackingnummer haben.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (2. Mai 2012)

Das ist es ja, es gibt zuviele inoffizielle Info´s die mich stutzig werden lassen  und den angstschweiss auf die Stirn treiben


----------



## Master80 (2. Mai 2012)

Habe gerade mit Yt telefoniert!

Die Rahmen sind mit dem Kontainerschiff allesamt auf ein Riff aufgelaufen und gesunken. 
Das Schiff hatte aufgrund von schlechtem Wetter eine ausweichrute über die Karibik gewählt und sich durch ausfall des Radars verirrt...

Aber keine sorge! So wie wir YT kennen haben sie sich was feines als Entschädigung einfallen lassen.

Es giebt für alle betroffenen ein Holzfahrrad von "CANYON" mit dazu gehörigen Holländischen Holzclogs

Mit ein wenig Humor kann ich zur zeit am besten mit dieser Situation umgehen. Aufregen ändert irgendwie nichts


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (2. Mai 2012)

jetzt hab ich gewissheit  thx


----------



## Master80 (2. Mai 2012)

Wie Geil mega Lach


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Mai 2012)

http://www.downhill-board.com/68237-holzfelgen-fuer-fr-dh-funktioniert-so-was-wirklich.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Mai 2012)

> heut solls nach tel. auskunft noch ein offizielles statement hier geben , mal schaun



Fb-Quote. Ich will ja den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen aber das hört sich nicht so gut an. Wenn alles so liefe wie bisher von YT dargestellt bräuchte man doch kein 'offizielles statement' abgeben sondern wie angekündigt einfach die ersten Bikes zu verschicken.


----------



## Schnitte (2. Mai 2012)

habt ihr eigentlich auch schon eine Zahlungsaufforderung für das Tues 2.0 bekommen?
Letztendlich hieß es ja mal, 2 Wochen vor der Auslieferung soll dann bezahlt werden, allerdings hat ja YT bestätigt, dass die Bikes erst ab KW 23 in Versand gehen. Da würde man knapp 6 Wochen eher zahlen, sofern KW 23 diesmal stimmt...


----------



## Ivan89 (2. Mai 2012)

Also ich habe per Nachnahme bestellt...
Ich habe aber Willig gefragt, ob das eine Auswirkung auf die Lieferzeit hätte, und ob ich mein Bike dann "früher" bekomme wenn ich jetzt schon das Geld überweise, anstatt per Nachnahme zu zahlen. 
Er meinte nein, es käme auf das Bestelldatum an, nicht auf die Zahlungsart.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (2. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Fb-Quote. Ich will ja den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen aber das hört sich nicht so gut an. Wenn alles so liefe wie bisher von YT dargestellt bräuchte man doch kein 'offizielles statement' abgeben sondern wie angekündigt einfach die ersten Bikes zu verschicken.



was ist mit den leuten die kein FB haben, wird nochmal ne mail rausgehen um jeden zu informieren, oder wird vorrausgesetzt das jeder Kunde FB User is


----------



## Pilatus (2. Mai 2012)

Wie sieht das mit den Wicked modellen aus?
sind diese auch von Verzögerungen betroffen?


----------



## pollgass (2. Mai 2012)

Ich krieg langsam schlechte Laune...und meine Magengeschwür meldet sich...
PS: hab bei der Arbeit auch kein Facebook, wäre prima, wenn einer die Statusmeldung hier posten könnte!

DANKE


----------



## Ivan89 (2. Mai 2012)

ich werde das Statement von YT hier posten.
Bis jetzt gibts noch nix


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (2. Mai 2012)

jau is hier auch auf der Black List 

Muss trotzdem nomma fragen: Handelt es sich bei dem statement mit 100%iger sicherheit um das *Limited*?

@Ivan89: Danke !
@Pilatus: Glaube nicht da ich für meins schon die DHL Nummer habe.

Ich kanns echt gerade net glauben das es sich anscheinend nochmal hinzieht. Laut letzter Mail...

Lieber Tues 2.0 DH Ltd. Kunde, 
*Was ich schon gerade fast bereue, Kunde zu sein*
wie angekündigt, möchten wir Dir den letzten Stand vor der Auslieferung Deines neuen Bikes "Tues 2.0 DH Ltd. WC" mitteilen.
Der Aufbau der Bikes wird Ende April starten, da sich die Anlieferung einiger Zuliefererteile zwei Wochen verspätet hat.
*verspätet hat....also müsste doch alles schon da sein, oder gelogen?!?*
Die Auslieferung der letzten Bikes wird sich daher bis in Kalenderwoche 19 hinziehen.
*so Gott will....anscheinend wird das ja nix....*
Wir bitten, die Verzögerung nochmals zu entschuldigen. Als Entschädigung für das Warten und als Überraschung für Dich werden wir Dein Bike mit den exklusiven und deutlich leichteren MAVIC Deemax Ultimate Laufrädern in der Sonderfarbe silber ausliefern (statt den normalen MAVIC Deemax).
*was nicht bei allen gut ankommt, geringere Maulweite usw...*
Sobald Dein Bike für den DHL-Versand vorbereitet wird, erhältst Du eine Bestätigungs-Email von DHL mit der Paket-Trackingnummer. Bitte beachte dann auch die darin aufgeführten Hinweise.
*Hinweise: 10 Tage nach Erhalt der Mail wird erst verschickt...*


----------



## Deleted 125853 (2. Mai 2012)

Nichts für Ungut Kollegen, aber alles Andere als "Es bleibt bei den Ltd's bei der Auslieferung bis KW19" ist mittlerweile nicht mehr tragbar! Die Zeit, um für Verständnis zu bitten haben sie in den Wochen seit der letzten Statusmail verspielt.
Da gibt es dann nichts mehr zu entschuldigen.

Markus


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Mai 2012)

Mal abwarten bis sich was tut. Noch ist alles reine Spekulation. Es gibt einfach zu viele widersprüchliche Aussagen die nicht von YT direkt kommen.



Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> *Hinweise: 10 Tage nach Erhalt der Mail wird erst verschickt...*



Was mich allerdings stutzig macht. Demnach müssten doch schon ein paar Leute eine Mail bekommen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollgass (2. Mai 2012)

Das war ne Bestätigungs-Email von einem Wicked oder? Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass das bei den Ltd´s was anderes ist.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (2. Mai 2012)

Ja war vom Wicked, das wird halt bei denen zusammengeschraubt. Ist schon etwas anderes, hier der genaue Wortlaut:

DER STATUS DER SENDUNG KANN BIS ZU 10 WERKTAGE UNVERÄNDERT BLEIBEN, DA AB DEM ZEITPUNKT DES ERHALTS DIESER MAIL DEIN
BIKE IN DIE MONTAGE GEHT UND NACH FERTIGSTELLUNG VERSCHICKT WIRD. DAHER BITTEN WIR DICH, DIE FOLGENDEN 10 WERKTAGE ABZUWARTEN
BIS DU DICH NACH DEM VERBLEIB DEINER SENDUNG BEI UNS ERKUNDIGST.


Trotzdem müssten Sie bei 530 bikes langsam mal anfangen zu versenden, sind schliesslich nur noch 10 Tage und die KW 19 is rum..... und ne mail hat bisher noch niemand das es an DHL übermittelt wurde, deswegen denke ich schon das es sich nochmal verzögert, warten wirs mal ab

@Ivan: Hab gerade deinen Text auf der YT Page gelsen, bin ma auf die Antwort gespannt


----------



## Ivan89 (2. Mai 2012)

Bis jetzt gibt es keine Antwort und kein Statement von YT ... hmmmm...


----------



## Mirko29 (2. Mai 2012)

Das gibt auch heute nix mehr...


----------



## Ivan89 (2. Mai 2012)

So scheint es zu sein....
Ich verstehe das nicht. Wenn man sagt, dass man heute ein Statement macht, und dann doch nicht?! Wieso? Das dauert doch nur einige Minuten...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (2. Mai 2012)

gerade geposted worden:






lol


----------



## Ivan89 (2. Mai 2012)

So langsam wird das echt komisch


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Mai 2012)

Ich schätze mal wenn die tatsächlich so ein Problem haben wird das 'ne Hinhaltetaktik sein. Vielleicht muss ja noch abgewartet werden bis sie einen definitiven Termin nennen können.

Dieser Serge von Facebook wird aber wohl bald bei denen auf der Matte stehen, vermute ich.


----------



## Hawkeye86 (2. Mai 2012)

ich glaub auch, dass sie nicht wissen wann sie die bikes ausliefern können

und ich glaub der serge wird nicht der einzige sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zhilo (2. Mai 2012)

..ich denke es gab heute kein Statement, weil sie heute gar nicht gearbeitet haben.
lt. Facebook "Closed until Donnerstag"


----------



## timmeygasmus (2. Mai 2012)

Die haben heute gearbeitet, ich hab da angerufen und mit denen gesprochen. Mir wurde auch gesagt dass es heute ein Update auf Facebook gibt.


----------



## Cedric_RE (2. Mai 2012)

An die Profis hier aus dem Forum.

Ich habe mir das Tues bestellt, leider finde ich die Farbe fürn Popo. Ich wollte es in ROSA, SCHWARZ und WEIß es lackieren lassen beim Lackierer. Jetzt meine Frage an euch, was muss ich alles abbauen am Rahmen?

Kann man die Gabel auch lackieren?


----------



## hoschik (2. Mai 2012)

kannst eigtl alles lackieren, bzw. pulverbeschichten, die Garantie ist dann halt futsch.
abbauen muss du eigtl alles, so dass nur noch der Rahmen übrig ist, iwie muss ja der alte Lack weg, das wird dann meißtens sandgestrahlt oder abgebeizt


----------



## Ivan89 (2. Mai 2012)

Also für die ohne Facebook:

Einer hat dort heute angerufen und ihm wurde von einem YT Arbeiter gesagt, dass es irgendwie einen Schaden am Schiffsmotor gab, deshalb die Verzögerung.
Aber es soll vor den Dirtmasters da sein.......


----------



## Hawkeye86 (2. Mai 2012)

keine laufräder, motorschaden am schiff was kommt noch unfall des dhl lieferfahrzeuges und das bike ist hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Mai 2012)

Wie wärs mit Piraten? Vielleicht blüht dann die somalische Donwhillszene derart auf das wir in ein paar Jahren den ersten schwarzen WC-Champion haben.


----------



## Hawkeye86 (2. Mai 2012)

piraten sind auch ne option


----------



## Cedric_RE (2. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Piraten? Vielleicht blüht dann die somalische Donwhillszene derart auf das wir in ein paar Jahren den ersten schwarzen WC-Champion haben.



Boah ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen, ich brauchte 5 Minuten um mich wieder zu fangen. Du bist einfach nur geil, Alter YMMD.


----------



## yoobee (2. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Piraten? Vielleicht blüht dann die somalische Donwhillszene derart auf das wir in ein paar Jahren den ersten schwarzen WC-Champion haben.



DANKE!!! 

Das mit Abstand beste Posting im Kindergartenthread.


----------



## Schnitte (3. Mai 2012)

defintiv =) musste auch echt lachen als ich das las


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (3. Mai 2012)

Wenn das wirklich stimmt mit dem Schiffsmotor.......letztes Jahr der Zoll, nu das Schiff.....verarsche pa exelance!


----------



## pollgass (3. Mai 2012)

Klar sind es solche Fadenscheinigkeiten die vorgeschoben werden denn: Verzögerungen, die nicht im Verantwortungsbereich von YT liegen, sind auch nicht durch YT zu verantworten. So in etwa ist der Wortlaut im Vertrag und damit sind sie fein raus.

Is hier nich irgendeiner Jurist?


----------



## yoyo (3. Mai 2012)

Naja wurde halt was länger produziert um die Container auch randvoll zu haben. Frachtkosten sparen und höhere Gewalt vorschieben.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (3. Mai 2012)

hoffe heute wird ma was bekannt auf fb, per mail ...wie auch immer, keine lust hier stündlich neue wasserstandsmeldungen zu hören. ich bete einfach das die bikes zum dirmasters da sind, nicht weil ich mitfahre sondern weil das en genannter termin in naher zukunft ist


----------



## Echion (3. Mai 2012)

Ich muss auch sagen, dass mir die Informationspolitik so langsam ein  wenig suspekt wird. Egal was wo schief gelaufen ist, über die Umstände  warum ein Liefertermin nicht gehalten werden kann sollte definitiv  aufgeklärt werden. Zumal es, wenn es denn wirklich so sein sollte, nach  den kursierenden Info´s ja nicht an YT liegt. Andererseits macht es  genau das ja so suspekt, wenn eine Verspätung nicht in meiner  Verantwortung steht, na dann kann ich doch locker darüber informieren  wer genau und warum die Verzögerung zu verantworten hat. Aber das  gebilde aus, Mavic, Schiffsmotor und sonstigen Gerüchten ist wirklich  sehr schwammig...
Daher ist das mit dem Jurist/Verbraucherzentrale trotz allem eine gute  Idee...zumindest sollte man klären in wie weit YT seine Verpflichtungen  verletzt hat und ob den Kunden irgendeine Form von "Schadenersatz"  zusteht und wenn auch nur in Einzelfällen wie z.B. Bikeleihe für  Wettbewerbe oder Urlaube. 
Eine Überprüfung der Vorgänge ist das ganze Theather hier schon wert...und wenn sich einige zusammenfinden bleibt das auch in einem Kostenrahmen der erträglich ist (falls man keine Rechtsschutzversicherung hat ;-))
Ich bin so langsam der Meinung, dass YT nicht mit einem "naja, kann ja  mal passieren aber jetzt wo das Bike da ist, ist´s ja gut" davon kommen  sollte...vor allem da ja nicht zum ersten mal diese Art von  Kundeninformationspolitik von YT an den Tag gelegt wird.
Sollte das, wie in den letzten Jahren, konsequenzlos bleiben wird sich in Zukunft daran wohl wenig ändern.
Ich für meinen Teil muss so langsam den Kritikern von Versendern zustimmen...sollte sich die Situation nicht bald aufklären wird mein nächstes Bike zumindest nicht von YT sein...den als Kunde fühle ich mich gerade nicht mehr, sondern als kostengünstiger Kreditgeber und nerviges Anhängsel wenn´s um Leistung geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echion (3. Mai 2012)

AHA...für alle ohne Facebook...Zitat H. Willig: "Für den aktuellen Status eurer Bestellung wendet euch bitte an das YT Service Team."
Na dann liebes Team...viel Spass beim antworten...


----------



## Hawkeye86 (3. Mai 2012)

hab ihnen auch gerade eine mail geschrieben 
dann warten wir mal auf die antwort


----------



## downhillbenni84 (3. Mai 2012)

Ruft doch einfach an, hat mich 2 Minuten meines Lebens gekostet, dank Festnetzflat nicht mal Telefongebühren...
Ob das dann stimmt was der gute Mann mir erzählt hat, zeigt sich noch, aber auf der FB Seite und hier kommt doch alle 2 Tage jemand mit ner' anderen Info, was man da glauben kann ist genauso fragwürdig!

Bin mir allerdings ziemlich sicher, dass ich mir nicht nochmal ein Ltd. bestellen werde, ganz egal wie gut und günstig das Radl in Zukunft ist, die Warterei macht einen echt verrückt!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (3. Mai 2012)

Sag doch einfach was sache ist... Meine fresse


----------



## Echion (3. Mai 2012)

Telefoninfo zum Ltd.!!: Lieferung KW 19...Verzögerungsbegründung: Schiff mit Motorschaden. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## rush_dc (3. Mai 2012)

Echion schrieb:


> AHA...für alle ohne Facebook...Zitat H. Willig: "Für den aktuellen Status eurer Bestellung wendet euch bitte an das YT Service Team."
> Na dann liebes Team...viel Spass beim antworten...



Danke, hab ja auch kein fb bei der Arbeit. 
Werd auch gleich ne Mail schreiben, hab zwar kein Ltd bestellt sondern das normale tues aber die sollten ja auch ab Montag verschickt werden... 
Bin mal gespannt!


----------



## cycophilipp (3. Mai 2012)

und es ist echt ein Armutszeugnis, dass Firmen FB als "Öffentlichkeit" betrachten und keinerlei Statements auf ihrer eigenen Seite posten. Sch**** Facebook, nur ein riesengroßer Haufen von Trittbrettfahrern - ich poste also bin ich... arme Welt. Danke China, dass ihr dem Zuckerjerk nicht auch noch euren Markt öffnet, sonst würde er noch denken, dass er bald die Weltherrschaft übernehmen kann.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (3. Mai 2012)

Es ist ja noch nichtmal der Fall das Sie FB als derzeitige Statusplattform nutzen, jeder der fragt bekommt als antort: Wende Dich an unseren Service und du erfährst es.

Umso unverständlicher das Leute hier schreiben ruft doch einfach an als kurz wiederzugeben was Sie erfahren haben


----------



## Echion (3. Mai 2012)

KW 19 ist die Aussage und zwar Liefertermin (!) nicht übergabe an DHL oder sowas...also warte ich jetzt mal den 12.05. ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivan89 (3. Mai 2012)

KW 19 Liefertermin bedeutet, dass es dann da ist oder dass es dann bei YT erst ankommt?! Sorry, für die dumme Frage, bin gerade schwer von Begriff, brauche wohl noch eine zweite Tasse Morgenkaffee....


----------



## Echion (3. Mai 2012)

Nach meinem Verständnis...KW 19 ist das Bike bei mir an der Haustür! Das ist mein Liefertermin! 
Der Ankunftstermin bei YT oder der Übergabetermin von YT an den Versender ist mir egal. 
Nochmal: meine momentane Info ist, dass ich irgendwann in der KW 19 (bis Sa. 12.05.) das Bike in meiner Wohnung stehen hab.

Mann, mann, mann...halb zwölf und der Herr braucht noch "Morgenkaffee"...es ist bald Mittach und zum Mittachessen gibts kein Kaffee...da gibts Bier! ;-)


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (3. Mai 2012)

Nur in Bayern!


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. Mai 2012)

Hm, wär ja cool wenns stimmt aber das alle ihre Bikes nächste Woche kriegen glaube ich nicht. Das sind ja zig LKW-Ladungen die da quer durch Europa gekarrt werden müssen.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (3. Mai 2012)

NOPE! Kumpel hat gerade email geschrieben hat vor 15 minuten mit denen telefoniert, bei ihm wirds ende mai......


----------



## Deleted 125853 (3. Mai 2012)

Habe grad mit YT telefoniert. Erst in der kommenden Woche startet der Aufbau der Ltd. Bikes! Man hofft alle Bikes bis Ende Mai zu versenden!

Ohne Worte!!!

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (3. Mai 2012)

Echion schrieb:


> KW 19 ist die Aussage und zwar Liefertermin (!) nicht übergabe an DHL oder sowas...also warte ich jetzt mal den 12.05. ab...



was soll dann so ne aussage?? persönlich mit denen gesprochen Echion?

nun gut wirds halt ende mai.....hoffe ich!


----------



## Echion (3. Mai 2012)

****** schrieb:


> es bliebe die prüfung inwieweit ein rücktritt vom kauf überlegenswert wäre aber halt! der käufer wollte doch ein preiswertes aber gut ausgestattetes bike- was gibt es an alternativen für den gleichen  betrag ? garkeine... als werden die meisten wohl warten



Genau DAS werde ich tun...die Rücktrittsmöglichkeit prüfen lassen...und wenn das nicht geht dann verhöcker ich es eben...falls es irgendwann mal kommt ;-)

Mir war von Anfang an klar, dass der Termin April wohl nicht gehalten wird, ist ja auch kein Problem, hab ja noch ein zweites Bike...aber inzwischen ist es mir ein wenig zu "bunt" geworden.
Dann fahr ich lieber mit einem schlechter ausgestatten Bike eines netten Händlers rum und hab den gleichen Spass als mit einem super ausgestatteten Hobel von einer Firma die meiner Meinung nach offensichtlich in allen Bereichen schlecht organisiert und überlastet ist...

YT bestätigt leider ein altes Vorurteil..."Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal"...


----------



## Echion (3. Mai 2012)

@ Re4lJuNgLiSt
Ja...habe höchstpersönlich mit denen am Telefon gesprochen! Leider hab ich mir den Namen des Mitarbeiters nicht sagen lassen...
Und eben auch nochmal eine leicht verärgerte Mail geschrieben und um schriftliche Stellungnahme gebeten...das kann´s ja nicht sein...dem einen sowas, dem anderen sowas erzählen.
Deshalb sollte man ein *EINDEUTIGES* SCHRIFTLICHES STATEMENT veröffentlichen um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden...
Mann ey...einfachste Kommunikationsregeln...


----------



## pollgass (3. Mai 2012)

So, ich hatte jetzt auch die Faxen Dicke und hab bei YT bzgl. meines Ltd.´s angerufen.

ALSO: definitiv Motorschaden vom Schiff, die Rahmen kommen jedoch am 9. Mai im Hafen an. Ob Amsterdam oder Hamburg konnte er mir nicht sagen. Dann werden die nächsten 2,5 Wochen benötigt zum Montieren. 
DAS BEDEUTET: Alle montierten Fahrräder werden SOFORT verschickt. Sie montieren nicht erst alle Bikes und verschicken dann en bloc, sondern jedes fertige Rad geht sofort raus.
Für alle die Ihr Ltd. zu den Masters haben wollen bedeutet das: Daumen drücken! Manche bekommen es schneller 1-2 Wochen nach dem 9. Mai und manche müssen halt bis zu 3 Wochen warten.

Ach ja und die Ltd.´s können NICHT bei YT abgeholt werden!!!

Ich hab gerade richtig schlechte Laune.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (3. Mai 2012)

Lustig! Mir hat er am Telefon gesagt das Schiff kommt heute oder morgen an???? Nach meinem Kalender ist das der 4. oder 5.!

Wieder ohne Worte!

Markus


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (3. Mai 2012)

Hät die Kohle doch verhuren solln, ich depp!


----------



## Echion (3. Mai 2012)

****** schrieb:


> ist ja nicht so das yt die einzige geizfirma ist.. mavic, marzocchi und co vermeiden es ja auch sich zu viel aufs lager zu legen... spricht ja überhaupt nix dagegen.. wenn der preis passen muss
> 
> bis auf die informationspolitik würd ich behaupten das yt sogar bemüht ist an guten job zu machen. ..



Hast ja eigentlich recht...aber manchmal reicht "bemühen" einfach nicht...
Kennst den Satz bestimmt auch "Er hat sich stets sehr bemüht" und du weißt wahrscheinlich auch was das bedeutet ;-)

Bin ja auch keinem persönlich Böse...werde eben nur meine Konsequenzen ziehen...und wenn das andere Leute genauso tun, dann wird´s irgendwann eng für eine Firma...auch wenn die Produkte noch so gut sind...Geiz ist eben nicht immer Geil! 

Ich hab´s jetzt ja auch gelernt...und stiefel das nächste mal Brav zum Händler. Lesson learned.


----------



## pollgass (3. Mai 2012)

Werd ich wohl bei den Masters mein P2 den Contitrack runterscheuchen müssen und den Rest der Zeit mit Saufen verbringen...


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. Mai 2012)

Naja es ist schon Ã¤rgerlich wenn nach derart langer Wartezeit sich die Chose nochmals um bis zu einem Monat verzÃ¶gert.

Ich habe von Anfang an mit Mitte bis Ende April geplant.

Das man sich ein anderes Bike hÃ¤tte holen kÃ¶nnen sagt sich so leicht. 

Das Mag41-Makalu war ein guter Deal aber letztendlich schlechter ausgestattet als das YT und glaub fast 200â¬ teurer und auch nicht gerade leicht. Gut man hÃ¤tte damit jetzt schon das ein oder andere mal SpaÃ haben kÃ¶nnen.

Propain liefert anscheinend ganz schnell aber fÃ¼r gleichwertige Ausstattung legt man halt auch nochmal 'nen Tausender drauf.

Canyon kÃ¶nnte man jetzt auch schon fahren aber den FRX-Rahmen find ich einfach langweilig.

Und beim HÃ¤ndler kriegt man fÃ¼r die Kohle grade mal ein Status, da hÃ¤tt ich dann auch mein Altes behalten kÃ¶nnen und wÃ¤r besser gefahren.


----------



## Echion (3. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich eh nicht weiß wann ein bestelltes Bike kommt kann man auch dann zuschlagen, wenn gerade was günstisches Angeboten wird...klar, auch leicht gesagt...aber z.B.:
http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrraeder/mtb-fullsuspensions/ghost-dh-blackgreen/309315.html
das hier wäre für mich im Moment eine Alternative, das Mag41 wäre damals eine gewesen und wenn man den "Haben-Will" Drang ein bissl unterdrückt, dann findet sich schon was...
Zugegeben, die Ausstattung ist beim YT fast perfekt...aber wie der Rahmen funktioniert weiß ja auch noch keiner.

Und Achtung, jetzt kommts, Worts Case Szenario, nach all dem Warten, dem hin und her und "Haben-Wollen" und mit der geilen Ausstattung:
Stell dir mal vor du hast das Bike unterm Arsch und die Geo ist kompletter Schrott...

Ok...wahrscheinlichkeit tendiert gegen Null...aber wie wahrscheinlich war es, dass genau der Bananendampfer mit den YT Rahmen einen Motorschaden hat...mhhhhhh...denk mal drüber nach.... ;-) (Scheeerz! So langsam erholt sich meine Laune und dreht in Richtung Galgenhumor!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (3. Mai 2012)

pollgass schrieb:


> verspätung...
> 
> *Aus Fehlern lernt man?* Wann denn?


genau! wann denn? und vor allem wer?

wer hat denn das rad bestellt, du oder ich?  sorry.
durchhalten.


----------



## pollgass (3. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass YT aus seinen Fehlern lernt. Im Umkerhschluss werde aber wohl ich derjenige sein, der aus seinen Fehlern lernt.

Bin gerade Stinksauer...

Überlege schon mich als PR Berater bei den Vollpfosten zu bewerben. 
Was hier gerade abgeht ist dermaßen schlecht für deren Reputation...


----------



## pollgass (3. Mai 2012)

Echion schrieb:


> wie wahrscheinlich war es, dass genau der Bananendampfer mit den YT Rahmen einen Motorschaden hat...mhhhhhh...denk mal drüber nach.... ;-) (Scheeerz! So langsam erholt sich meine Laune und dreht in Richtung Galgenhumor!)



Ich verwette meinen rechten Arm darauf, dass es NICHT am Schiff lag!!!


----------



## timmeygasmus (3. Mai 2012)

Das lag nicht am Schiff. Das lag an den Laufrädern 

Definitiv mein erstes und letztes YT. Keinen Bock auf ne Firma die derartige Verhaltensweisen an den Tag legt, find ich nicht in Ordnung in Anbetracht der Tatsache dass WIR in Vorleistung gegangen sind und auf die Firma vertaut haben.

Da leg ich nächstes mal gerne auch was mehr drauf und schone dafür mein Nervenkostüm.


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. Mai 2012)

Echion schrieb:


> Und Achtung, jetzt kommts, Worts Case Szenario, nach all dem Warten, dem hin und her und "Haben-Wollen" und mit der geilen Ausstattung:
> Stell dir mal vor du hast das Bike unterm Arsch und die Geo ist kompletter Schrott...



Die Kiste geht auf jeden Fall gut. Die Geo deckt sich ja fast 1:1 mit allem was Rang und Namen hat und im Test der MTB-Rider war es mindestens auf Augenhöhe mit dem Aurum. Da hab ich keine Bedenken.

Horrorszenario wäre wenn Kinderkrankheiten auftauchen á la Kettenstrebe² aber das kann dir auch passieren wenn Trek draufsteht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9438431&postcount=3238


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (3. Mai 2012)

Echion schrieb:


> So langsam erholt sich meine Laune und dreht in Richtung Galgenhumor!)



so siehts bei mir auch aus, einzige was mich nervt das ich denen noch die kohle fürs wicked 160 hinterher geworfen habe (wobei ich hier zugeben muss es ist jetzt schon unterwegs und es sind keine 10 werktage ins land gegangen, um genau zu sein nur 3)


----------



## fone (3. Mai 2012)

pollgass schrieb:


> Ich würde mir wünschen, dass YT aus seinen Fehlern lernt. Im Umkerhschluss werde aber wohl ich derjenige sein, der aus seinen Fehlern lernt.
> 
> Bin gerade Stinksauer...
> 
> ...


ähnliche threads mit solchen aussagen, wutasubrüchen, frust, drohungen etc. gibts jedes mal bei allen möglichen direktversendern. 
das heißt aber nicht, dass es bei anderen firmen besser sein muss. kumpel: specialized bighit 05 bestellt november 04 (ich hatte meins gleich aus dem laden mitgenommen). "kommt datum XYZ (vergessen)"... ne- kam dann auch mit knapp 4 wochen verspätung.

YT ist noch jung, 3.jahr? die arbeiten noch dran. canyon hat sich zb schon verbessert.



Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> .....verarsche pa exelance!



verarsche p... was???


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (3. Mai 2012)

*par excellence* eifone verbesserung + hektische, wutentbrannte tipperei


----------



## fone (3. Mai 2012)

ok, bist knapp einer signatur entgangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (3. Mai 2012)

brahahaha, verständlich!! thx god 

andere sache fone: wie rennt dein makulu, zufrieden? ärgere mich damals nicht auch geordert zu haben


----------



## fone (3. Mai 2012)

bin sehr zufrieden  ich hab es lieb!
wenn ich nur mehr zeit hätte...

aber ich glaub auch, dass man heute fast kein bike zu kaufen kriegt mit dem man nicht zufrieden ist. 
(solange man bei der rahmengröße keine experimente wagt, so wie ich beim summum (makulu-vorgänger).)


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. Mai 2012)

Wie lange und intensiv fährst du eigentlich den Deemax Ultimate? Wie sind da deine Erfahrungen?


----------



## doktor_g (3. Mai 2012)

Also ich kann die Aufregung schon ein wenig verstehen. Immerhin weiß YT seit dem 11.11.11 wieviele Ltd's sie bauen müssen. Dann mussten sie noch auf das Geld warten und hier kann sich jeder dann mal selber an die Nase fassen. Haben alle sofort überwiesen? Wenn ja gut, wenn nein, dann haben wir hier schon die erste Verzögerung. Allerdings kann ich dann nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, dass es dann von Mitte Dezember bis ca. Ende März dauern soll, 530 Rahmen zu schweißen....na ja, ich versuche ruhig zu bleiben und fahre jetzt erstmal ne Woche nach Malle. Ab dem 14.05. fange ich an mich aufzugegen ;-)... Schönes Wochenende...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (3. Mai 2012)

Die haben ne zahlungsfrist gesetzt wer bis XY nicht gezahlt hat--> stornierung (also doch alles planbar) 

@fone: hört sich doch gut an, hab das mit den größen auch schon hinter mir weil ich in nem bereich liege wo beides geht, als erfahrung abgestempelt gehört dazu

die frage von tabletop84 ist gut, antwort würd mich auch interessieren!


----------



## doktor_g (3. Mai 2012)

Echion schrieb:


> ...und wenn das nicht geht dann verhöcker ich es eben...
> 
> ...YT bestätigt leider ein altes Vorurteil..."Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal"...



Welche Rahmengröße hast Du denn geordert? Wenn M, dann würde ich es nehmen.
Und der Spruch "...wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal...." bezieht sich wohl eher auf die Qualität eines Produktes. Und über die Qualität des Tues 2.0 Ltd. brauchen wir an dieser Stelle noch nicht reden. Frühestens, wenn der erste seine Karre komplett zerlegt hat...hähä...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doktor_g (3. Mai 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Die haben ne zahlungsfrist gesetzt wer bis XY nicht gezahlt hat--> stornierung (also doch alles planbar)



Richtig, da hast Du Recht.....


----------



## Echion (3. Mai 2012)

Naja...wenn man das Rad als mehr als die Summe seiner Teile interpretiert, dann ist die Qualität des Produktes noch zu beweisen 
Das die Einzelteile zweifelsfrei hervorragend sind steht jedoch außer Frage.

Leider hab ich L geordert...von daher kommen wir wohl nicht in´s Geschäft. Sorry...


----------



## fone (3. Mai 2012)

wegen den deemax ultimate: naja, letzes jahr war ich (juni-blinddarm) nur so gut 20 echte tage auf den deemax unterwegs (bozen, schladming, saalbach, leogang). dieses jahr bisher erst 4 . über 90kg fahrfertig. können jetzt aber auch mal nachzentriert werden. sonst ist nix.


----------



## doktor_g (3. Mai 2012)

Echion schrieb:


> Naja...wenn man das Rad als mehr als die Summe seiner Teile interpretiert, dann ist die Qualität des Produktes noch zu beweisen
> Das die Einzelteile zweifelsfrei hervorragend sind steht jedoch außer Frage.
> 
> Leider hab ich L geordert...von daher kommen wir wohl nicht in´s Geschäft. Sorry...



Ach, ich opfere mich gerne . Was solls denn kosten? Lass mich raten 2888,- ? Versand spare ich mir. Ich komms abholen.....


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. Mai 2012)

Kann man die denn selbst nachzentrieren oder bei 'nem X-beliebigen Händler?


----------



## Echion (3. Mai 2012)

doktor_g schrieb:


> Ach, ich opfere mich gerne . Was solls denn kosten? Lass mich raten 2888,- ? Versand spare ich mir. Ich komms abholen.....


Neenee...da kommt noch "Schmerzensgeld" obendrauf...unter 3500,- geht da gar nix 
Und dann ist das ja immernoch ein Schnäppchen...denn die Qualität der Teile stimmt ja.


----------



## fone (3. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Kann man die denn selbst nachzentrieren oder bei 'nem X-beliebigen Händler?



kann man, braucht aber einen speziellen deemax-speichenschlüssel...  mal gucken.


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. Mai 2012)

Ist nicht auch die Speichspannung irgendwie unsymmetrisch? Meine da mal was von gehört zu haben.


----------



## Ivan89 (3. Mai 2012)

Kann jemand etwas über die Alexrims Supra 30 sagen?
Wäre nett...

Die sind ja am normalen TuEs 2.0 verbaut.... aber das sind doch DJ / Enduro Felgen?!


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. Mai 2012)

Laut diesem Laufradguru Felix soll die stabilitätsmäßig etwas unter der ZTR Flow rangieren also bei sauberer Fahrweise und niedrigem Fahrergewicht wohl ok aber ich würde lieber auf die Supra D setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivan89 (3. Mai 2012)

Jo den Thread habe ich mir durchgelesen, aber ich habe keine Ahnung von der Materie... :-/

Mir war schon klar, dass ich die Supra 30 früher oder später auswechseln muss. Bin zwar gut auf dem Bike unterwegs, aber ich bin teilweise etwas... mmh grob?... also werden sie mich wohl nicht überleben.


----------



## rm7lover (3. Mai 2012)

schön langsam ist für mich der grund der verspätung glas klar. wenn man so die posts hier übers ltd. und 2.0 standard berücksichtigt, müssen die 2.0er besteller plötzlich auch länger auf ihr bike warten. im umkehrschluss bedeutet das für mich, die haben die 530 ltd. ab letzten nov. fertigen lassen, und warteten jetzt nur noch die erste 2.0er bestellwelle ab, oder wollten halt noch ein kontingent 2.0er rahmen mit aufs boot packen. überlegt mal was so ein transport kosten würde, wenn die jeden bestellten rahmen einzeln von taiwan schicken lassen würden....
dann nur noch schnell alle verarschen und nen schiffsschaden vortäuschen, damit keiner meckern kann oder soll. 
wenn ich mir diese, mir sehr plausiblen fakten vor augen halte, würde ich als bikeversender es wascheinlich genauso machen- leider. 
ärger tuts mich natürlich trotzdem brutal!


----------



## cliomare (4. Mai 2012)

Eieiei jetzt kommen schon die Verschwörungstheorien.

Man braucht bei solchen Transporten ja kein ganzes Schiff mieten, sondern man mietet über ein Spedition Platz in Containern. Und ob man da jetzt einmal einen mehr oder zwei mal weniger Platz mietet fällt nicht so ins Gewicht. Wird also nicht soo viel Einsparungen bringen alles auf einmal zu verschicken.

Letztlich wirds das gleiche sein, wie schon so oft auch bei "großen" Herstellern passiert: Nachfrage war wohl etwas höher als erwartet, die Produktion ist nicht rechtzeitig fertig geworden und jetzt verpätet sich das ganze halt etwas.


----------



## Ivan89 (4. Mai 2012)

Also für mich ist das klar... da stecken die Illuminati dahinter. 
Ihr meint doch nicht, das wäre ein Zufall? YT Industries? 11.11? 2012 ? New World Order? TuEs 2.0 extreme Verspätungen? Ganz sicher kein Zufall...


----------



## Lane Eight (4. Mai 2012)

Die jungs machen sich selber schon lustig drüber, aber es gab anscheinend echt ein Problem mit dem Schiff - jedoch verstehe ich nicht warum sich aufgeregt wird. Solange nach wie vor KW 19 steht muss meiner meinung nach auch nichts kommuniziert werden. Danach bin ich der letzte der sich nich aufregen wird


----------



## Echion (4. Mai 2012)

"Kommuniziert" wurde leider nicht sooo ganz eindeutig.
Ich persönlich hab die Telefon Info bekommen, KW 19 Liefertermin des Bikes zu mir nach Hause.
Andere (siehe vorhergehende Post im Thread) haben persönlich die Info bekommen, KW 19 Liefertermin der Rahmen an YT zum Zusammenbau. Was schlussendlich bedeutet, die Bikes sind definitiv nicht in der KW 19 beim Kunden und wohl noch nichtmal beim Logistikunternehmen.
Die Aufregung entsteht nicht weil etwas nicht so ganz ideal läuft, sondern weil einfach von YT grottenschlecht und uneindeutig Informiert wird...und die Infopflicht sehe ich hier eindeutig auf Seiten von YT! Der Kunde sollte sich die Info nicht holen müssen.
Und über eine schlechte Kommunikation darf man sich aufregen, vor allem wenn die Lieferverzögerungen so massiv sind.
Im übrigen freut es mich, dass die Stimmung im Hause YT, nach deinen Aussagen, ja noch gut zu sein scheint...allerdings sollten Sie mehr wert drauf legen, dass die Stimmung bei den Kunden gut bleibt...was am besten durch gute, eindeutige Kommunikation funktioniert...und jetzt auch wohl schon zu spät ist


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (4. Mai 2012)

Lane Eight schrieb:


> Die jungs machen sich selber schon lustig drüber, aber es gab anscheinend echt ein Problem mit dem Schiff - jedoch verstehe ich nicht warum sich aufgeregt wird. Solange nach wie vor KW 19 steht muss meiner meinung nach auch nichts kommuniziert werden. Danach bin ich der letzte der sich nich aufregen wird



klar wird KW19 evtl gehalten, für diejenigen mit der kleinsten bestellnummer  dann schaumal welche du hast und dann weißt du bescheid alle mit 7xxx zB dürfen Ende Mai mit rechnen


----------



## Hawkeye86 (4. Mai 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> klar wird KW19 evtl gehalten, für diejenigen mit der kleinsten bestellnummer  dann schaumal welche du hast und dann weißt du bescheid alle mit 7xxx zB dürfen Ende Mai mit rechnen


 
war nicht mal die aussage von yt das die bestellnummer nichts mit dem ausliefertermin zu tun hat. meiner info nach werden die bikes zusammen gebaut wie sie im container sind  

sprich wenn deins vorne ist, gekommst du es auch zuerst


----------



## Echion (4. Mai 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> klar wird KW19 evtl gehalten


"Die Auslieferung der *letzten* Bikes wird sich daher bis in Kalenderwoche 19 hinziehen."
War die letzte Aussage in der letzten Info-Mail...und DAS ist ja wohl mal hinfällig...unabhängig von den Bestellnummern  

Diese Aussage kam (laut FB & Forum) Gestern von YT:
"Lt. YT hatte das Schiff einen Motorschaden, *die Rahmen kommen jedoch am  9. Mai im Hafen an.* Ob Amsterdam oder Hamburg konnten sie nicht sagen.  Dann werden die nächsten 2,5 Wochen benötigt zum Montieren."

Nach meinen komplizierten und aufwendigen Berechnungen wird also die Aussage KW 19 definitiv nicht gehalten...denn der 9. Mai ist der Mittwoch der KW 19 und dann bin ich mal gespannt wieviel sie bis zum 12. Mai, das ist der Samstag, schon ausgeliefert haben...denn der Weg vom Hafen bis nach Forchheim bzw. den Subunternehmern die´s zusammenbauen und von dort aus zum Kunden dauert ja auch nochmal etwas.

Und nach erneut sehr aufwendigen Berechnungen müsste YT am Tag (bei´ner 7 Tage Wochen [17 AT]! Die Sie meiner Meinung nach definitiv einlegen sollten!!!) ca. 31 Bikes zusammenbauen (ca. 4 pro Std. bei´nem 8 Std. Tag) und versenden um in 2,5 Wochen 531 Räder abzufrühstücken.
Bei´ner 5 Tage Woche (13 AT): 40-41 Bikes/Tag = ca. 5 Bikes/Std.

D.H. gehen wir davon aus, das am Mi. 09. Mai die Rahmen im Hafen sind und am Mo. 14. Mai mit dem Aufbau begonnen wird, würde das letzte Bike ca. am 01. Juni dem Logistikunternehmen übergeben werden...dann noch bis zu 10 Tage Transportzeit...

Ich rechne also damit, dass der letzte Kunde sein Bike (unter Berücksichtigung der noch anstehenden Feiertage Ende Mai/Anfang Juni) in der KW 24, also irgendwann zwischen dem 11.-16. Juni, in der Hand hält.
Lass mich aber gerne positiv Überraschen und sprech YT meine Hochachtung aus wenn das deutlich schneller geschafft würde! Vor allem da ich eine 80xx Bestellnummer hab und wohl nicht einer der ersten sein werde der das Bike bekommt. 

P.S.: 
Im übrigen Meine ich mit "Liefertermin KW 19" immer die Lieferung des Bikes beim Kunden und so wurde das von YT auch "kommuniziert"! Alles andere, wann welches Teil wo ist und von wem entgegen genommen wird, ist mir ziemlich Latte!

P.P.S.:
Ich hab hier definitiv zu viel Zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (4. Mai 2012)

Hawkeye86 schrieb:


> war nicht mal die aussage von yt das die bestellnummer nichts mit dem ausliefertermin zu tun hat. meiner info nach werden die bikes zusammen gebaut wie sie im container sind
> 
> sprich wenn deins vorne ist, gekommst du es auch zuerst



YT halt, mir haben Sie persönlich was anderes gesagt  es wird nach bestellnummer abgearbeitet, Kumpel von mir hat gleiche Info bekommen, aber ich geb auf deren Aussage eh nichts mehr ich hoffe einfach spätestens Ende Mai mein bike zu haben....


----------



## Hawkeye86 (4. Mai 2012)

da fällt mir wirklich nichts mehr ein, jeder bekommt eine andere aussage. ich glaub bei yt weiß die linke hand nicht was die rechte gerade macht! 

hoffen wir das beste für eine schnelle lieferung


----------



## pollgass (4. Mai 2012)

Oder es ist Taktik...


----------



## Hawkeye86 (4. Mai 2012)

das wir alle aus den wolken fallen und die fb seite von yt mit lobesreden gefüllt wird das sie es doch noch so schnell geschafft haben die bikes so schnell auszuliefern oder wie?


----------



## pollgass (4. Mai 2012)

Hawkeye86 schrieb:


> das wir alle aus den wolken fallen und die fb seite von yt mit lobesreden gefüllt wird das sie es doch noch so schnell geschafft haben die bikes so schnell auszuliefern oder wie?




Nein das meinte ich nicht, sodern dass sie sich zu keiner eindeutigen Aussage hinreißen lassen und auch nichts schriftliches herausgeben. Das wäre dann halt eine bindende Aussage auf die man sie festnageln könnte/würde.


----------



## Echion (4. Mai 2012)

pollgass schrieb:


> Nein das meinte ich nicht, sodern dass sie sich zu keiner eindeutigen Aussage hinreißen lassen und auch nichts schriftliches herausgeben. Das wäre dann halt eine bindende Aussage auf die man sie festnageln könnte/würde.


So siehts meiner Meinung nach auch aus...hab von YT eine schriftliche Stellungnahme und eine verbindliche Aussage gefordert und bis jetzt kam noch nichts zurück. Ist zwar erst gestern gewesen, deshalb warte ich noch ein bissl aber irgendwie erwarte/befürchte ich, dass da nix mehr von YT kommt...
And Again...grottenschlechtes Kommunikatiosnverhalten & Kundenservice...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Mai 2012)

Ich Vermute die Taktik ist einfach das vertöstet wird. Die wissen doch selber das KW19 mit Auslieferung nie und nimmer hinhaut wenn das Schiff erst am 9. im Hafen ist. Wahrscheinlich kommen die Bikes in der Woche nicht mal in Forchheim an, weil Entladen, Zoll (war da nicht mal was) und Transport nach Forchheim ja auch ein paar Tage Zeit kostet.

Die wissen wahrscheinlich selber das es knapp wird alle Bikes im Mai auszuliefern und bevor sie das jetzt garantieren warten sie halt bis die Bikes tatsächlich da sind damit sie selber kalkulieren können.

Wer beim Dirtmasters mitfahren will sollte sich jedenfalls auf jeden Fall um eine Alternative kümmern.


----------



## Priest0r (4. Mai 2012)

hab jetzt leider keine Zeit, 36 Seiten zu lesen, aber was mich schon interessieren würde:

Haben die Darlehensgeber mittlerweile eigentlich ihre TuEs ltd ?


----------



## Zero Fighter (4. Mai 2012)

Echion schrieb:


> "Ich rechne also damit, dass der letzte Kunde sein Bike (unter Berücksichtigung der noch anstehenden Feiertage Ende Mai/Anfang Juni) in der KW 24, also irgendwann zwischen dem 11.-16. Juni, in der Hand hält.
> Lass mich aber gerne positiv Überraschen und sprech YT meine Hochachtung aus wenn das deutlich schneller geschafft würde! Vor allem da ich eine 80xx Bestellnummer hab und wohl nicht einer der ersten sein werde der das Bike bekommt.



Kann mir gerade nicht vorstellen das die Bestellnr. etwas damit zu tun hat, ich hab am 10.11. bestellt (war ja schon vor mitternacht möglich) und hab auch eine 80XX Nummer....

KW21 - Leogang kann ich mir wohl am Bauch pickn


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Mai 2012)

Priest0r schrieb:


> hab jetzt leider keine Zeit, 36 Seiten zu lesen, aber was mich schon interessieren würde:
> 
> Haben die Darlehensgeber mittlerweile eigentlich ihre TuEs ltd ?



Nein, die sind noch auf einem Schiff. Du darfst uns jetzt auslachen.


----------



## Zero Fighter (4. Mai 2012)

checkt mal eure mails - heute um 1300 is eine Infomail gekommen.

Die letzten Bikes gehen - angeblich - in KW21 raus.


----------



## Hawkeye86 (4. Mai 2012)

na jetzt ist es wenigstens offiziell 
hoffen wir das beste


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (4. Mai 2012)

yeha!! Hört sich _realtiv _gut an und man weiß wo man dran ist!! Dann fahr ich das Wicked 160 solange, wurde eben geliefert


----------



## Echion (4. Mai 2012)

Achtung Kaffeesatzleserei:
"Daher bitten wir Dich, bis Ende der 21. Kalenderwoche abzuwarten, bis Du Dich nach dem Verbleib Deiner Sendung bei uns erkundigst." (YT Info Mail von H. Willig)
Hört sich gut an...könnte aber auch bedeuten "Naja, hoffen wir mal das bis dahin einige Bikes raus sind und der Großteil dann zufrieden das Maul hält...die restlichen Anfragen können wir schon irgendwie überleben. Und jetzt haben wir auch erstmal Ruhe bis zur KW 22."
-------------
Ok...zugegeben die Info war gut und relativ konkret für YT Verhältnisse.
Ich drück den Jungs die Daumen, dass der Zeitplan so realisiert wird.


----------



## pollgass (4. Mai 2012)

Immerhin haben wir jetzt Gewissheit!


----------



## Justin_Sane (4. Mai 2012)

Sollen sich trotzdem in's Knie ****en!

Und wenn jetzt hier wieder Mongos ankommen, von wegen "das ist doch eh klar" oder "wollte im April auch schon 60 Rennen damit fahren", können das gleiche gleich 2mal machen!

Was für Spackos!



Ich glaub nicht mal mehr an die KW21! Irgend ein Scheiss ähhh Ausrede wird ihnen bestimmt wieder einfallen, wieso nicht "pünktlich" geliefert werden kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (4. Mai 2012)

"Gusfraba"


----------



## Ivan89 (4. Mai 2012)

Also für die, die es interessiert:

*Wer ein normales TuEs 2.0 bestellt hat, wird noch bis Mitte Juni warten müssen.*

Quelle? Gerade dort angerufen....


----------



## pollgass (4. Mai 2012)

Ivan89 schrieb:


> Also für die, die es interessiert:
> 
> *Wer ein normales TuEs 2.0 bestellt hat, wird noch bis Mitte Juni warten müssen.*
> 
> Quelle? Gerade dort angerufen....




Viel Spaß denjenigen, die ein Noton haben wollen...anstelle von YT würd ichs nicht mehr dieses Jahr rausbringen...wer kauft sich denn n 2012er Modell wenns vorraussichtlich erst im September ankommt?


----------



## Ivan89 (4. Mai 2012)

Bei YT tickt die Uhr anders,
bei denen fängt die Saison erst am Ende des Sommers an


----------



## Justin_Sane (4. Mai 2012)

Ach man...ich bin echt sau-mäßig angepisst!

Warum?

In KW20 gehen meine Jungs nach LacBlanc...ist ja bekanntlich ein langes Wochenende...alles schon gebucht, alles prima, und da das Bike ja KW19 "kommt", gehe ich da natürlich mit...also mitgebucht!

Jetzt DAS!

Und nein...nicht jeder hat 2 oder mehr Bikes rumstehen. Manche verkaufen ja auch schon im Winter! Und nochmal nein...eines leihen werde ich auch nicht. 

**** off...das war so ein geiler Tag bisher...aber diese nachricht hat mich jetzt echt derbe runter gezogen!

Bin sowas von enttäuscht! Sauf jetzt erstmal drei Bier!


----------



## Priest0r (4. Mai 2012)

Justin_Sane schrieb:


> Sollen sich trotzdem in's Knie ****en!
> 
> Und wenn jetzt hier wieder Mongos ankommen, von wegen "das ist doch eh klar" oder "wollte im April auch schon 60 Rennen damit fahren", können das gleiche gleich 2mal machen!
> 
> ...




Es gab schon vor Monaten Mongos die sowas prophezeit haben...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (4. Mai 2012)

....und eigentlich wussten wir es alle, haben aber gehofft es trifft nicht ein


----------



## bitschleuder (4. Mai 2012)

Ivan89 schrieb:


> Also für die, die es interessiert:
> 
> *Wer ein normales TuEs 2.0 bestellt hat, wird noch bis Mitte Juni warten müssen.*
> 
> Quelle? Gerade dort angerufen....




hmmm. Mitte Juni ist KW24 - 25. Das Flashzone hat als Lieferdatum KW27... Hab zeitgleich mitm Tues nochn Strive bestellt gehabt, was auch mit KW19 angegeben war... Is letzte Woche gekommen... Ich glaub ich stornier mein Tues und bestell nen Flashzone...


----------



## Ivan89 (4. Mai 2012)

Naja, ich habe auch schon an ein anderes Bike gedacht, 
aber für den Preis kriegt man einfach nix auf dem gleichen Niveau ...

Also... Zähne zusammenbeissen und abwarten 
Während meine Freunde alle in Lac Blanc und und und Spass haben werden...

Mit etwas Verspätung hatte ich ja gerechnet, aber 1,5 Monate ist bööööse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der-zolle (4. Mai 2012)

Passiert auch im Hochpreissegment:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=578177


----------



## mgac (4. Mai 2012)

So was passiert halt wenn man sein Rad vom Fitnesstrainer bauen lässt...


----------



## evilesel (4. Mai 2012)

mgac schrieb:


> So was passiert halt wenn man sein Rad vom Fitnesstrainer bauen lässt...




 zumal Yt nicht einmal selbst zusammenbaut sondern es zusammenbauen lässt von einer Fremdfirma  -> vielleicht  im Mc FIT


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Mai 2012)

Das ist doch ein Gerücht. Dem Wortlaut der Mail werden die Bieks in house zusammengebaut.


----------



## evilesel (4. Mai 2012)

Das ist kein Gerücht, das ist Fakt  - ich weiss es - oder denkst du das die fünf jungs die bisherigen 9000 Bikes selbst zusammen geschraubt haben?
Die Dimensionen sind viel zu groß geworden - Fremdfirma erledigt das


----------



## Master80 (5. Mai 2012)

evilesel schrieb:


> Das ist kein Gerücht, das ist Fakt  - ich weiss es - oder denkst du das die fünf jungs die bisherigen 9000 Bikes selbst zusammen geschraubt haben?
> Die Dimensionen sind viel zu groß geworden - Fremdfirma erledigt das



Und welche Fremdfirma?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilesel (5. Mai 2012)

Master80 schrieb:


> Und welche Fremdfirma?




Ruf an und frag nach....ich weiss es nicht , weiß nur das die bikes außer Haus  aufgebaut werden


----------



## Master80 (5. Mai 2012)

Woher hast du die Info?


----------



## Hawkeye86 (5. Mai 2012)

war auch mal bei yt in forchheim und habe die gleiche info erhalten 
hab aber leider vergessen zu fragen wer die bikes zusammenbaut


----------



## johnny_knoe (5. Mai 2012)

Musste letztes Jahr auch noch mit meinem alten Bike nach Südtirol fahren und hätte das Wicked gerne dabei gehabt. Aber schei** drauf, wer sein Fahrrad sofort haben möchte, soll halt in den Laden gehen und entsprechend mehr bezahlen. Mir hat das Warten gegenüber anderen Modellen auf jeden Fall 1/3 des damaligen Urlaubs finanziert, da muss man halt abwägen...


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Mai 2012)

Naja beim Ltd isses was anderes. Ich hab halt mein Bigbike schon Ende letzter Saison verkauft und mein Kalkül war halt:

Übern Winter haben eh keine Parks auf und kurz nach Saisonbeginn hast du ja dann das Tues.

Ich hätt mir auch nie zu Anfang oder mitten in der Saison ein Rad bei Canyon oder YT bestellt aber bei 5 Monaten Vorlauf war ich zuversichtlich das es klappen könnte.

Man kann ja nur spekulieren wann yt mit der Serienproduktion der neuen Rahmen begonnen hat oder wie die überhaupt planen aber eigentlich hätten sie damit ja schon lange vor November beginnen können. Kommt halt drauf an wann sie mit dem Testen usw. fertig waren aber in den 5 Monaten gings eigentlich nur um das Lackieren und die Anlieferung von Rahmen und Teilen nach Forchheim.


----------



## luckyrider86 (5. Mai 2012)

also laut email 21. KW soll bei mir geliefert werden.mal schauen ...

frage am Rande, weiß einer iwoher was der Rahmen wiegen soll?

Grüße


----------



## pizza68 (5. Mai 2012)

Laut YT Homepage:
"Die Montage der Bikes erfolgt dann in Deutschland. Jedes Bike wird bei uns in Forchheim per Hand aufgebaut, eingestellt, kontrolliert und verpackt."


----------



## evilesel (5. Mai 2012)

pizza68 schrieb:


> Laut YT Homepage:
> "Die Montage der Bikes erfolgt dann in Deutschland. Jedes Bike wird bei uns in Forchheim per Hand aufgebaut, eingestellt, kontrolliert und verpackt."



Ja und ??? steht da dass sie es selber machen??


----------



## siggi985 (5. Mai 2012)

YT baut die Bikes schon immer selber in Forchheim auf und normal ist beim Bike ein Anhänger dran welcher Mechaniker das Bike aufgebaut hat...


----------



## evilesel (5. Mai 2012)

siggi985 schrieb:


> YT baut die Bikes schon immer selber in Forchheim auf und normal ist beim Bike ein Anhänger dran welcher Mechaniker das Bike aufgebaut hat...


 
 erkundigt euch erst richtig bevor ihr was behauptet  

ich bin nun raus hier mein bike kommt am dienstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Mai 2012)

luckyrider86 schrieb:


> also laut email 21. KW soll bei mir geliefert werden.mal schauen ...
> 
> frage am Rande, weiß einer iwoher was der Rahmen wiegen soll?
> 
> Grüße



3,9kg 

Hast du ein ltd und eine DHL-Bestätigung bekommen oder meinst du die Update-MAil von Willig?


----------



## luckyrider86 (5. Mai 2012)

ja nen ltd. aber keine DHL bestätigung nur ne mail von wegen auslieferung erfolgt in der 21 kalenderwoche.

Danke für die gewichtsangabe


----------



## rush_dc (5. Mai 2012)

pizza68 schrieb:


> Laut YT Homepage:
> "Die Montage der Bikes erfolgt dann in Deutschland. Jedes Bike wird bei uns in Forchheim per Hand aufgebaut, eingestellt, kontrolliert und verpackt."


 
da steht aber auch: 

So werden zum Beispiel alle unsere Rahmen nicht von Schweißrobotern sondern mit größter Sorgfalt von Hand geschweißt.


jajaa, wers glaubt... ausserdem lass ich solche sachen eh lieber von robotern schweißen


----------



## Master80 (5. Mai 2012)

evilesel schrieb:


> erkundigt euch erst richtig bevor ihr was behauptet
> 
> ich bin nun raus hier mein bike kommt am dienstag



Klug......er


----------



## evilesel (5. Mai 2012)

Master80 schrieb:


> Klug......er


  immer wieder gerne


----------



## Wolfplayer (5. Mai 2012)

evilesel schrieb:


> pizza68 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Laut YT Homepage:
> ...



bist Du blind oder brauchst Du sowas schriftlich 

und "johnny_knoe" hat voellig recht, also hoert auf rumzuheulen hier 
mir gings letztes Jahr ebendso, als ich das Noton ins Auge gefasst hatte.
doch ich hatte dann YT den Ruecken gekehrt und mir ein anderes Rad gekauft und 
also endweder Ihr bleibt bei Eurer Entscheidung oder Ihr habt den Arsch in der Hose und tretet vom Kauf zurueck


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Mai 2012)

Und wo steht da das es bei YT in Forchheim gemacht wird Da steht lediglich das es bei ihnen in Forchheim gemacht wird

Und wenn mans schon so schreibt wie es hier steht, dann heißt das wahrscheinlich, das es in irgendeiner dunklen Halle in Forchheim, von irgendwelchen billig besorgten Leiharbeitern, die für ein Butterbrot ihre Dienste hergeben müssen, um der Leiharbeitsfirma fette Profite und einen noch größeren Benz bescherren zu können, montiert werden.


G.


----------



## Wolfplayer (5. Mai 2012)

seit Ihr alle Kruemelkacker oder was  ich fragte ja...oder braucht Ihr sowas schriftlich


----------



## siggi985 (5. Mai 2012)

Die werden von den YT Mechanikern montiert. Fahrt doch einfach hin dann seht ihr es wenn ihr es unbedingt wissen müsst. Nachdem ich 10km weit weg wohn war ich bei den Jungs schon öfter... Allerdings hab ich bis jetzt jedes Versenderbike nochmal zerlegt egal wer es montiert hat. Wer sich darauf verlässt ist eh selber schuld...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (5. Mai 2012)

Ich möchte ja nicht sticheln,
aber weiß man schon ob das Schiff im Hafen angekommen ist ? Haben die das Mit einem ADAC Schiff abgeschleppt in den Hafen von .. äh


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Mai 2012)

Das kann nur einer wissen:


----------



## Wolfplayer (6. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und wenn mans schon so schreibt wie es hier steht, dann heißt das wahrscheinlich, das es in irgendeiner dunklen Halle in Forchheim, von irgendwelchen billig besorgten Leiharbeitern, die für ein Butterbrot ihre Dienste hergeben müssen, um der Leiharbeitsfirma fette Profite und einen noch größeren Benz bescherren zu können, montiert werden.
> 
> 
> G.


daran glaubst Du doch jetzt selber nicht  wenn ja dann heul doch


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Mai 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> daran glaubst Du doch jetzt selber nicht  wenn ja dann heul doch



Nö, eigentlich nicht, aber ich find nur diese merkwürdige Formulierung sehr suspekt
Ansonsten glaub ich ist das dort eine nette Truppe.




> Haben die das Mit einem ADAC Schiff abgeschleppt in den Hafen von .. äh



Das müßte aber dann doch der ADSchC abschleppen

G.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (6. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Naja es ist schon ärgerlich wenn nach derart langer Wartezeit sich die Chose nochmals um bis zu einem Monat verzögert.
> 
> Ich habe von Anfang an mit Mitte bis Ende April geplant.
> 
> ...




... na, das würde ich nicht sagen.
Ich hab zum Zeitpunkt des LTD Hypes mir ein Ghost 9000 Downhill mit hochwertiger Ausstattung( Fox 40 RC Fit, Elixier CR Bremsen, LRS Alexrim 30Supra mit Tune King-Kong Naben usw...) für 2200,-gekauft.Bis der letze sein LTD erhält, ist es bereits ein altes Bike :-(
Es geht also auch anders.
Manchmal kommt mir YT wie ein "VEB" vor.
Völlig unkoordiniert und verpeilt.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Mai 2012)

Naja so ein Deal muss dir auch erstmal zum richtigen Zeitpunkt über den Weg laufen und die 2012 Ghost dh's sind auch erst seit kurzem, wenn überhaupt lieferbar.

Wie schon gesagt: Solche Lieferverzögerungen gibt es be Canyon, Specialized, Trek oder Ghost genauso.

Und das ein Vorjahresmodell sofort lieferbar ist liegt in der Natur der Sache. Die Sind bei YT auch sofort lieferbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master80 (6. Mai 2012)

@Tabletop

Was für nen Kampfhund haste den da in deinem Avatar? deiner?


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub das ist ein Chihuahua. Internetfund, mein Hund findest du in meinem Fotoalbum.


----------



## johnny_knoe (6. Mai 2012)

Was hatten wir jetzt schon alles? YT schweißt in China, nicht in Taiwan!  YT streicht das Geld ein, bis zur Auslieferung sind sie aber längst  Pleite! YT baut die Bikes nicht selber auf, sondern irgendwelche auf der  Straße eingesammelten billig-Schrauber im Hinterhof!
Ich wiederhole mich: wem das alles zu waghalsig scheint, soll es einfach  sein lassen. Radfahren an sich soll auch gewisse Risiken bergen,  vielleicht muss auch gleich ein anderes Hobby gesucht werden


----------



## speedy_j (6. Mai 2012)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> Manchmal kommt mir YT wie ein "VEB" vor.
> Völlig unkoordiniert und verpeilt.
> Gruß Ernie



kannst du überhaupt beurteilen, wie es in einem VEB zu ging?


----------



## Wolfplayer (6. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Und das ein Vorjahresmodell sofort lieferbar ist liegt in der Natur der Sache. Die Sind bei YT auch sofort lieferbar.



und das auch nur deshalb, weil sie das Lieferproblem heuer schon in 2011 hatten 

ich sag mal...wenn das Schiff nun Probleme hatte, dann wartet mal ab
in 2 Wochen kommt dann die Meldung (auch wie letztes Jahr) die Rahmen haengen im Zoll fest 
wie gesagt...ich war 2011 kurz davor bei YT ein Rad zu kaufen und habe rechtzeitig Naegel mit Koepfen gemacht...werde auch kein Rad dort in Zukunft kaufen. 2 Jahre hintereinander diese Lieferverzoegerungen ohne jeglichen Kundeninformationservice.

sind wir doch ehrlich...das mit dem Noton 2012 als Midseason 
das war doch so geplant. weil die Ihr Lieferchaos schon Ende 2011 fuer 2012 kannten.

YT = XY ungeloest


----------



## Master80 (6. Mai 2012)

Für die die nicht wissen wovon die zwei da quatschen

VEB: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkseigener_Betrieb


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub der Flaschenhals ist die Produktion. Um so ein Fiasko wie z.B. bei Evil zu vermeiden kann man ja nicht einfach mal so einen neuen Rahmen innerhalb von ein paar Monaten produzieren. Design, Prototypen-Testphase und dann das Anlaufen der Serienproduktion und Qualitätskontrolle. Das kann schon dauern...

Wir wissen ja nicht seit wann das 2.0 in der Entwicklung ist.


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Mai 2012)

****** schrieb:


> das problem stellt sich garnichtmal mehr soo sehr. die lieferbarkeit / herstellung wird das problem gewesen sein oder besser: deren finanzierung.. aber sooo viel gibt es da nicht zu entwickeln^^
> geometrie : da weis man schnell was man will
> material: in entsprechender wandstärke zammbruzeln
> fertig^^ das sind keine 16zylinder dieselmotoren oder so sondern nur 8 alurohre^^



Ich meine bezogen auf die Haltbarkeit. Hat man bei Evil ja geshen:

Die Prototypen funktionierten super und als dann Pacific-Cycles mit der Serienproduktion angefangen hat kam nur Schrott raus. Selbst die Ersatzrahmen waren schrottreif.

Klar kann man mal schnell einen Rahmen entwerfen und produzieren lassen. Wenn der aber gewichtsmäßig abspecken und trotzdem haltbar sein soll kommt man um ein bisschen Testen nicht herum. Und dann muss man dem Produzent auch auf die Finger schauen.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (6. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Naja so ein Deal muss dir auch erstmal zum richtigen Zeitpunkt über den Weg laufen und die 2012 Ghost dh's sind auch erst seit kurzem, wenn überhaupt lieferbar.
> 
> Wie schon gesagt: Solche Lieferverzögerungen gibt es be Canyon, Specialized, Trek oder Ghost genauso.
> 
> Und das ein Vorjahresmodell sofort lieferbar ist liegt in der Natur der Sache. Die Sind bei YT auch sofort lieferbar.




Was glaubst du, was dein Ltd wird?
Bis die Ausgeliefert werden, haben andere Hersteller bereits 2013 er Modelle am Start, und du freust dich über ein überteuertes Vorjahres Modell.
Die Bikes von Yt sind mit Sicherheit geile Teile, nur wenn`s mit Logistik nicht klappt, bringt das beste Produkt nichts.
Bei ca 530 Ltd`s kann man doch nicht mehr von einer Limitid Edition sprechen.Ich glaube nicht, dass sie soviel 2.0 verkaufen.
Trotzdem wünsche ich euch viel Erfolg, dass ihr eure Bikes bald bekommt.
Ernie
Ernie
Ernie


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Mai 2012)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> Was glaubst du, was dein Ltd wird?
> Bis die Ausgeliefert werden, haben andere Hersteller bereits 2013 er Modelle am Start, und du freust dich über ein überteuertes Vorjahres Modell.
> Die Bikes von Yt sind mit Sicherheit geile Teile, nur wenn`s mit Logistik nicht klappt, bringt das beste Produkt nichts.
> Bei ca 530 Ltd`s kann man doch nicht mehr von einer Limitid Edition sprechen.Ich glaube nicht, dass sie soviel 2.0 verkaufen.
> ...



Bis auf den Umstand das ich jetzt schon ein paarmal hätte fahren können is mir das alles ziemlich latte. 

Gut das es mit den ersten Rennen nicht klappt ist ärgerlich aber dafür borg ich mir halt eins aus. 

Und was heißt schon überteuertes Vorjahresmodell? Das Angebot ist nach wie vor mit Abstand konkurrenzlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (6. Mai 2012)

rush_dc schrieb:


> da steht aber auch:
> 
> So werden zum Beispiel alle unsere Rahmen nicht von Schweißrobotern sondern mit größter Sorgfalt von Hand geschweißt.
> 
> ...




ich hoffe du weißt dass so gut wie alle rahmen handgefertigt sind weil schweißroboter verdammt teuer sind? merida zb hat einen, die wären aber auch die einzigen die mir grad einfallen


also dafür dass die canyon-hater davon reden dass es bei canyon auch nicht besser sei, haben sie wohl noch nicht die massen von flashzones rumfahren sehen. und davon gibts deutlich weniger als von den "LTD´s"...


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Mai 2012)

Wär auch ein Armutszeugnis. Canyon ist zigmal größer als yt.


----------



## LordLinchpin (6. Mai 2012)

ja klar, das ist natürlich ein argument das ich gelten lasse...


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Mai 2012)

****** schrieb:


> gott werd ich mich für euch freuen, wenn die bikes endlich da sind


 
die frage is nur ... dieses oder nächstes jahr 

zum glück hab ich nen vollständig funktionierendes schönes bergabRadl  und kann ruhig zuschauen und auf bessere Zeiten warten


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Mai 2012)

Ich schreib eh viel lieber an meiner Hausarbeit. Das macht viel mehr Spaß. 

Nee im Ernst von daher kann ich froh sein das es noch nicht da ist.


----------



## teatimetom (7. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das müßte aber dann doch der ADSchC abschleppen
> 
> G.



Nein Jörg, ADAC hat auch eine Schiffsabteilung, habe diese Biludungslücke nun endlich schliessen können 
Allgemeiner Deutscher Automobilclub e.V.
Wassertouristik und Sportschifffahrt
Hansastraße 19, 80686 München
Internet: www.adac.de/sportschifffahrt
E-Mail: [email protected]

Jetzt muss ich nurnoch nachschlagen wie man Schiffe abschleppt


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2012)

Na mit dem Abschlepptau natürlich

G.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (7. Mai 2012)

Abschlepptau gibt es aber nur am Morgen, dann verdunstet es.
Ernie


----------



## teatimetom (7. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Na mit dem Abschlepptau natürlich
> 
> G.



Verstehe, und wenn das Abschleppschiff bremst dann fährt das andere Schiff hinten drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillbenni84 (7. Mai 2012)

Eben eine Mail von YT erhalten: âDie ersten 2.0 Ltd. befinden sich bereits in der Montage, Versand der Bikes startet am Donnerstag.â Hoffe ist meins dann gleich dabei!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (7. Mai 2012)

Hmm hab leider keine Mail


----------



## downhillbenni84 (7. Mai 2012)

Hatte vor ein paar Tagen angefragt wie's aussieht mit den Ltd., und habe gerade eben die Antwort bekommen...


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Mai 2012)

Achso

Aber das Schiff sollte doch erst am 9. im Hafen sein!?


----------



## Alex-F (7. Mai 2012)

Dazu gabs auch unterschiedliche Aussagen.


----------



## downhillbenni84 (7. Mai 2012)

Ich glaubs jetzt einfach Mal und freu mich drüber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (7. Mai 2012)

downhillbenni84 schrieb:


> Ich glaubs jetzt einfach Mal und freu mich drüber...



Hau ma Deine Bestellnummer raus also die erste zahl pls


----------



## timmeygasmus (7. Mai 2012)

Ich hab 79xx, am 10.11. um ungefähr 22 Uhr bestellt, meine aber auch schon von einem Ltd.-Besteller mit 77xx gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Mai 2012)

Hm, wenn das zuträfe müssten ja schon ein paar Leute eine Mail mit den DHL-Informationen bekommen haben.


----------



## Stylo77 (7. Mai 2012)

speedy_j schrieb:


> kannst du überhaupt beurteilen, wie es in einem VEB zu ging?



 sehr schön


----------



## downhillbenni84 (7. Mai 2012)

Wurde doch bereits geklärt das die Bestellnummer egal ist, so wie die Rahmen aus'm Container kommen werden sie zusammengebaut...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (7. Mai 2012)

wär trotzdem interessant zu wissen, hause doch einfach raus


----------



## downhillbenni84 (7. Mai 2012)

Hab sie gerade nicht im Kopf, hab aber so gegen 23:45 Uhr bestellt!


----------



## timmeygasmus (7. Mai 2012)

Ja, und irgendwem anderes haben sie gesagt das sie nach den Bestellnummern zusammenbauen. Ausserdem hab ich sowieso ohne Namen/Flagge bestellt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Mai 2012)

Ich glaubs erst wenns vor mir steht und ich es anfassen kann.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (7. Mai 2012)

So bleibt YT wenigstens im Gespräch. 
Ernie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 125853 (7. Mai 2012)

Auf die Mail mit der Tracking Nummer warte ich auch schon ;-). Sollte ja Anfang der Woche raus gehen (definiere Anfang der Woche ).

Meldet Euch mal, wenn Ihr was bekommen habt!

Markus


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Mai 2012)

Weiß jemand was beim Ltd für 'ne Kasette verbaut ist?

Ist das die Sram PG 1070? Welches Übersetzungsverhältnis?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (7. Mai 2012)

Ja, 11-26


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Mai 2012)

Danke


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (7. Mai 2012)

> Hallo xxxx,
> 
> Ganz offiziell, Wir sind jetzt schon in der Montage und ab Donnerstag dieser Woche gehen die ersten Bikes an euch, die Kunden raus.
> 
> ...





Hab die Mail auch grad noch bekommen.

Wenn ich am Samstag mein Bike bekomm, fahr ich höchstpersönlich nach Forchheim und küss' denen die Füße


----------



## Zero Fighter (7. Mai 2012)

Mal eine andere Frage an die die schon YT fahren, sind denn die Lager und Buchsen halbwegs hochwertig ? 
Musstet ihr schon tauschn, schlagen die schnell aus oder passt noch alles ?


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (7. Mai 2012)

bei meinem 2011er Tues DH war am Ende der Saison alles OK


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (7. Mai 2012)

Hab noch keine Mail, naja düse zZ das Wicked und bin schon mehr als begeistert! Parks dann ab den nächsten 2 Wochen


----------



## Master80 (7. Mai 2012)

Zero Fighter schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage an die die schon YT fahren, sind denn die Lager und Buchsen halbwegs hochwertig ?
> Musstet ihr schon tauschn, schlagen die schnell aus oder passt noch alles ?



Bei meinem bisher auch alles Tip Top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Mai 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Hab noch keine Mail, naja düse zZ das Wicked und bin schon mehr als begeistert! Parks dann ab den nächsten 2 Wochen



Lad doch mal ein Bild hoch. Werde mir für nächste Saison evt. auch noch ein Enduro zulegen. Wie macht es sich denn? Kannst du den eher straffen Hinterbau aus dem einen Test bestätigen?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (8. Mai 2012)

absolut! hab bis jetzt zwar erst 2 abfahrten aufm unseren trail gemacht, dennoch bin ich restlos begeistert, muss noch schaltung etwas einstellen und bremsen nochml entlüften, hatte das bike eigentlich fürs frauchen gekauft, werde aber doch öfters draufsitzen nächste zeit glaube ich!

bilder mache ich heute abend dann mal und hause hier rein!

einziger punkt der mich etwas stört, dafür kann YT aber nix, ist die Rock Shox gabel, hier wurde von denen nicht ganz sauber gearbeitet, will ich das bike auf den dachgepäcktrager machen, sitzt die hülse der steckachse nicht ganz richtig, bekomme quasi die steckachse nicht durch, habe gestern ma etwas an der hülse gefeilt und teste es heute mal, du merkst schon viel gibts nicht zu meckern ausser so ner kleinigkeit  verarbeitung hat mich stark beeindruckt absolut zu empfehlen, wegen dem handling dann die kommenden tage ausführlicher wenns sauwetter rum ist und ich dem bock ma saures gegeben habe!


----------



## Deleted 125853 (8. Mai 2012)

Servus Leute,

hat von Euch Tues Ltd. Bestellern schon einer die Mail mit seiner Tracking Nummer bekommen? Laut offizieller Aussage in der letzten Status Mail sollten die ja Anfang der Woche raus gehen!
Morgen ist schon Mittwoch! Traditionell auch der Tag in der MITTE der Woche!?! Oder war diese Aussage nur, um uns ein wenig ruhig zu stellen?
Bin ja echt gespannt, ob "Anfang der Woche" noch was eintrudelt in meinem Mail Postfach :-/.

Markus


----------



## detlefracing (8. Mai 2012)

entspann dich markus


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Mai 2012)

Ja, lieber Fahren gehen! Das Tues kommt schon noch...irgendwann...hoffe ich... 

btw.: wir starten gleich zu einer kleinen Trailtour in der Egge, falls einer von euch mitwill. Treffpunkt ist um 14:05 am hbf Paderborn.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (8. Mai 2012)

Kann mich nicht mehr entspannen Chris ;-). Die Nerven liegen blank :-D.

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (8. Mai 2012)

@tabletop: hey danke fürs Angebot kann leider erst ab 16uhr vll ein anderes mal!


btt euer Bike kommt schon noch drücke die Daumen


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (8. Mai 2012)

keine mail bisher!


----------



## Echion (8. Mai 2012)

Hehe...schaut mal was auf der FB Seite von YT steht...
Wenn einer also am Dirtsmasters teilnehmen will und noch kein Bike hat, dann solltet ihr einfach YT schonmal bescheid geben, dass ihr das Angebot der kostenlosen Ausleihe vor Ort gerne Wahrnehmen würdet um mit dem Bike das Rennen zu fahren. Wäre ja mal gespannt wie die darauf reagieren wenn Kunden mit deren Leihbikes ein Rennen fahren wollen, weil ihre gekauften Bikes noch nicht geliefert wurden. 

"Hallo YT Fans,
 [...]
 Außerdem könnt ihr nun unter "Veranstaltungen" sehen, auf welchen Events wir dieses Jahr wieder mit Testbikes vertreten sind.

 17.-20.05. Dirtmasters, Winterberg
 [...]

 Besucht uns in unserem neuen Event Truck und *leiht euch kostenfrei ein Bike eurer Wahl*. Weitere Infos in kürze!"
Quelle: Facebook Seite von YT-Industries, vom 27.03.2012


----------



## Mirko29 (8. Mai 2012)

Hab grade meine E-Mail fürs Ltd erhalten *freu*


----------



## Mirko29 (8. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (8. Mai 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Hab grade meine E-Mail fürs Ltd erhalten *freu*



Tracking ID oder auch das "Wir montieren, Auslieferung ab Do...."?


----------



## Mirko29 (8. Mai 2012)

Tracking-ID


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (8. Mai 2012)

okay, jetzt geht das Warten in die heiße Runde. 
Um meinem Lebensalltag weiter nachgehen zu können und meine "F5" Taste zu schonen, hab ich mir für YT Mails mal den Push aufs Handy aktiviert 

Edith fragt: Hast du deinen Namen auf den Rahmen schreiben lassen?


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Mai 2012)

Was hattest du für eine Bestellnummer? Ich hab noch nix, war ja klar, ich bin bestimmt der Letzte ders kriegt.


----------



## Mirko29 (8. Mai 2012)

Lieber YT Kunde,

deine Sendung ist heute am 08.05.2012 mit der Sendungsnummer xxxxxxxxxxxx
an DHL als DHL Paket, ( Name , Strasse, Stadt) übermittelt worden.
Wenn du dir einen Überblick über den Sendungsstatus verschaffen möchtest, kannst du auf der
Internetseite www.dhl.de, unter "Track & Trace für jedermann" eine Sendungsanfrage mit der hier
angegebenen Packstücknummer, sowie deiner PLZ (bei nationalen Sendungen) starten oder auf den nachfolgenden Link klicken:


DER STATUS DER SENDUNG KANN BIS ZU 10 WERKTAGE UNVERÄNDERT BLEIBEN, DA AB DEM ZEITPUNKT DES ERHALTS DIESER MAIL DEIN
BIKE IN DIE MONTAGE GEHT UND NACH FERTIGSTELLUNG VERSCHICKT WIRD. DAHER BITTEN WIR DICH, DIE FOLGENDEN 10 WERKTAGE ABZUWARTEN
BIS DU DICH NACH DEM VERBLEIB DEINER SENDUNG BEI UNS ERKUNDIGST.


@FRMAX: Hab meinen Namen aufs Bike drucken lassen
@Tabletop84: Nummer war 78xx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hawkeye86 (8. Mai 2012)

dito, bin gespannt wanns kommt


----------



## Ivan89 (9. Mai 2012)

Das mit den normalen 2.0 Bikes ist so eine verdammte *******, sorry wenn ich das jetzt so sage. Aber diese schwammige Aussage "Anfang / Mitte Juni plus 12 Tage Versandzeit", was soll dieser Shit?
Irgendwann im Juli kann ich dann endlich mal biken?
Das tut richtig weh.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (9. Mai 2012)

Ich galube hier überwiegt gerade die Vorfreude fürs Ltd. da der Versand losgeht


----------



## pollgass (9. Mai 2012)

OUHHHH ich hab eine der ersten 79XX Nummern...jetzt bin ich aber gespannt...

EDIT: Wenns überhaupt nach den Bestellnummern geht. Henning hat zwa nein gesagt, aber wer weiß...

@ Mirko29: hast du mal gegeuckt, welches Bestelldatum du hast? Mein Bestellzeitpunkt war gem. YT Kundenseite: 10.11.2011 22:09:48 aber das Bestelldatum war dann doch erst der 15.11.12. Wahrscheinlich weil meine Bank dann erst das Geld transferiert hat.


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Mai 2012)

Laut fb kriegt die Mail in den nächsten 2 Tagen jeder.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (9. Mai 2012)

Bin ich mal gespannt!

@ Table: habe die pics vom Wicked 160 im zeigt mal eure YT Schlampen Thread hochgeladen!


----------



## Mirko29 (9. Mai 2012)

@pollgass: Ich hab auch eine niedrige 78xx Nummer und bei mir steht Bestelldatum 15.11.2011.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2012)

Denk die Bestellnummern wurden alphabetisch sortiert ... Einzig sinnvolle Variante  ... Denkt net soviel drüber nach 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo83 (9. Mai 2012)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Bestellnummern Alphabetisch geordnet zugeteil worden sind, da ich eine 77XX-Nummer habe und erst am 11.11. Mittags bestellt habe. Mein Nachnahme fängt mit B an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neo83 (9. Mai 2012)

Da war wohl einer Schneller


----------



## pollgass (9. Mai 2012)

Ach  uck, dass ihr mir aber auch immer meine Hoffnung zunichte machen müsst


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (9. Mai 2012)

Meiner beginnt mit F... dann hoffe ichmal das es so ist, bisher aber noch keine mail bekommen


----------



## timmeygasmus (9. Mai 2012)

Meiner fängt mit 'B' an, ich hab 79xx und keine Nummer bisher


----------



## Echion (9. Mai 2012)

Jungs...eben wird´s echt kindlich lustig mit euren Theorien. Geht lieber raus, Radfahren, Sport machen, eure Freundin lieb haben, arbeiten, lesen was auch immer...ist definitiv für eure geistige und körperliche Gesundheit besser als vorm Rechner zu hocken und Seriennummer/Name/Reihenfolge im Container-Verschwörungstheorien zu spinnen.
Das Radl kommt doch und sobald ihr die Tracking Nummer habt kann es ja eh nochmal dauern...
Eure Theorien werden nichts, aber auch gar nichts, an dem Zeitpunkt ändern, an dem Ihr eurer Info erhaltet.
Zumal Ihr ja nichtmal wisst wieviele Namen vor euch sind oder...ach, jetzt fang ich auch schon mit dem Quatsch an...
Ich hoffe für euch/uns, dass die Jungs bei YT Gas geben und alle Bike bald raus sind.
Tschö.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (9. Mai 2012)

wieder eine theorie zerstört....ich werd noch wahnsinnig, dann wirds wohl echt so sein das sie nach und nach die rahemn rausziehen ausm container und abarbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zero Fighter (9. Mai 2012)

Ist doch eh egal, die Trackingnummer sagt nicht aus wann/wer zuerst sein Bike bekommt.


_Wir bitten um Dein Verständnis, dass wir *keine Aussage über die Reihenfolge* der Auslieferung treffen können. Die Versandpapiere für Dein Bike werden wir Anfang der 19. Kalenderwoche erstellen. Im Anschluss erhältst Du eine Mail von DHL mit Deiner Paket-Tracking-Nummer. Der Status der Sendung kann bis zur 21. Kalenderwoche unverändert bleiben, *da die Versandlabels und die Tracking-Nummern vor Montagebeginn erstellt werden*_


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (9. Mai 2012)

Mal was anderes - hinterbau ist schon mit 150x12er Achse, oder!?!

Nicht, dass ich mir jetzt die falschen Laufräder bestell


----------



## timmeygasmus (9. Mai 2012)

150x12 ist korrekt.


----------



## 22lightning (9. Mai 2012)

Ja. Hinterbau ist 150x12er Steckachse. Habe deswegen schon mal angerufen bei YT.


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (9. Mai 2012)

top.
Hab mir jetzt mal nen LRS mit Hope Pro II und Alexrims Supra 30 geordert, denke der sollte Stabilitäts- und Gewichtsmäßig fast an die Ultimates heranreichen und ne defekte Felge kostet keine Unmengen an Geld.


----------



## yoobee (9. Mai 2012)

Bin mal gespannt, wie billig die Ultimates hier im Bikemarkt auftauchen, damit die Menge überhaupt verkauft werden kann  Da kommt man vielleicht günstig an einen Ersatz-Satz )


----------



## Hawkeye86 (9. Mai 2012)

yoobee schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wie billig die Ultimates hier im Bikemarkt auftauchen, damit die Menge überhaupt verkauft werden kann  Da kommt man vielleicht günstig an einen Ersatz-Satz )


 
pssssst du kannst doch hier nicht so eine gute idee verraten 

aber diesen gedanken hatte ich auch schon


----------



## pollgass (9. Mai 2012)

yoobee schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wie billig die Ultimates hier im Bikemarkt auftauchen, damit die Menge überhaupt verkauft werden kann  Da kommt man vielleicht günstig an einen Ersatz-Satz )




AHHH Du Verräter, kannst doch nich meine Taktik hier rausposaunen....


----------



## pollgass (9. Mai 2012)




----------



## hoschik (9. Mai 2012)

.:~FRMAX~:. schrieb:


> top.
> Hab mir jetzt mal nen LRS mit Hope Pro II und Alexrims Supra 30 geordert, denke der sollte Stabilitäts- und Gewichtsmäßig fast an die Ultimates heranreichen und ne defekte Felge kostet keine Unmengen an Geld.



Die Ultimates haben schon nicht gerade Felgen mit viel Reserven, die Supra 30 mit ihren 470g ist da nochmal ein gutes Stück darunter Stabilitätsmäßig.
Da wäre ne ZTR FLOW zwar auch mutig aber doch noch n Tick stabiler gewesen. Aktuell sind die neuen Spank Felgen wirklich top, je nach Eigengewicht des Fahrers Spike, Spike Race, Subrosa , das Verhältnis zischen Stabilität/Gewicht/Preis ist da echt hervorragend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (9. Mai 2012)

ich werde meine Ultimates trotz der ProII/Supra 30 erstmal nicht verkaufen.
Vllt findet man wie ihr schon sagt günstigen Ersatz und wenn nicht warte ich, bis sich die Preise wieder normalisiert haben ;-)


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Mai 2012)

Nur mal ne Frage, in dem YT Tues 2.0 Ltd. sind doch nur die ganz normalen Deemax und nicht die Ultimate oder?


----------



## Hawkeye86 (9. Mai 2012)

nop, als kleiner bonus weil wir solange warten mussten gibts die ultimates


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Mai 2012)

Achso, alles klar, danke.


----------



## Echion (9. Mai 2012)

Hawkeye86 schrieb:


> nop, als kleiner bonus weil wir solange warten mussten gibts die ultimates



Hehehe...ich glaube nicht, dass das ein "Bonus" von YT wegen der Verzögerung ist. Glaube eher, dass Mavic einfach nicht mehr so viel alte normale Deemax hatte (es hat bestimmt keiner mir 530 Bestellungen gerechnet) und dann gezwungenermaßen die Ultimates liefern musste um nicht Vertragsbrüchig zu werden.
Also Glück für YT und kein "Bonus" von denen...


----------



## hoschik (9. Mai 2012)

Hawkeye86 schrieb:


> nop, als kleiner bonus weil wir solange warten mussten gibts die ultimates



Naja, so ganz stimmt das nicht, die normalen Deemax werden nicht mehr hergestellt, nur aus dem Grund gibt es die Ultimates. Wenn es die normalen Deemax noch geben würde hättet ihr diese bekommen und müsstet trotzdem lange warten. Aber die 2-3 Wochen Verspätung sind ja meiner Meinung nach nichtmal viel, auch wenn so etwas mitten in der Saison ärgerlich ist. Bin schon auf die ersten Erfahrungsberichte sehr gespannt, hoffentlich wird das Radl dann auch richtig geprügelt, bei YT-Neuentwicklungen bin ich da was die Stabilität betrifft bissl "skeptisch". Wenigstens haben sie mittlerweile hescheite Testfahrer im Freeridebereich.


----------



## yoyo (9. Mai 2012)

Ja, typisch deutsch eben. Statt sich einfach über die bessere Komponente zu freuen wird erst mal eine Theorie vorgelegt, nach der ... ach egal. Und wieso Stabilitätsprobleme? Hä? Nur weil 2010 bei dem Rahmen der Hinterbau ******* war? Was war mit den Jahren davor? Mit den Jahren danach? Da gab's nie irgendwo Beschwerden, Probleme oder sonst irgendwas. Außerdem sind wir hier im ver****ten Internet. Da melden sich die 10 Leute, denen das passiert ist und die 1000 anderen Kunden melden sich nicht. Genau so ist doch mittlerweile das Carbon Trek total der Plastikmüll, weil irgendwo mal ein oder zwei Bilder von 'nem zerbrochenen Rahmen aufgetaucht ist. Was passiert ist, wie es passiert ist und warum es passiert ist weiß zwar keiner, aber niemand von den ganzen Profis und Worldcupfahrern hier vertraut noch auf Trek.. haha.


----------



## yoobee (9. Mai 2012)

Word!


----------



## Hawkeye86 (9. Mai 2012)

ja ich weiß das die ultimates kein bonus sind aber es wurde als bonus von yt verkauft 

ich werd des auf jeden fall HART ran nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschik (9. Mai 2012)

Die Hinterbauten von 2010 waren MÃ¼ll, 2 Kollegen von mir haben in 1 Saison zusammen 6 Hinterbauten platt gemacht, davon waren 3 schon die verstÃ¤rkte Version, die haben dass damals in keinem Forum erwÃ¤hnt(sind weder hier noch sonst wo aktiv), die Rahmen haben sie dann verkauft, weil sie einfach keinen Bock mehr darauf hatten. Versteht das bitte nicht falsch, ich bin einfach skeptisch wenn es um so etwas geht, generell bei Neuentwicklungen, ob da jetzt Trek oder sonstwas draufsteht, die Erfahrung hat gezeigt dass alles was Marketingtechnisch als supertoll dargestellt wurde in den seltensten FÃ¤llen die 1. Saison ohne konstruktiver VerÃ¤nderungen Ã¼berlebt hat. Es gibt leider nur noch wenige Firmen die wirklich ewig testen bis sie sich ganz sicher sind. Finde es generell von euch sehr mutig knapp 3000â¬ fÃ¼r nen Radl im voraus hinzublÃ¤ttern, vor allem wenn der Hersteller ein Produkt rausbringt mit neuen Herstellungsmethoden(Hydroforming), in dem er bisher so gut wie keine Erfahrungen hat. MÃ¶ge euer neues bike lange "Tues" schreien, und nicht nach kurzer Zeit schon "lass es".


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (9. Mai 2012)

hoschik schrieb:


> Die Ultimates haben schon nicht gerade Felgen mit viel Reserven, die Supra 30 mit ihren 470g ist da nochmal ein gutes StÃ¼ck darunter StabilitÃ¤tsmÃ¤Ãig.
> Da wÃ¤re ne ZTR FLOW zwar auch mutig aber doch noch n Tick stabiler gewesen. Aktuell sind die neuen Spank Felgen wirklich top, je nach Eigengewicht des Fahrers Spike, Spike Race, Subrosa , das VerhÃ¤ltnis zischen StabilitÃ¤t/Gewicht/Preis ist da echt hervorragend.



Ach ich werd einfach mal schaun.
Die FR30 hat bei mir auch schon einige Tage Livigno, Wagrain und vor allem Leogang ohne zu knurren mitgemacht. Und wie gesagt - wenn die Felge dann wirklich mal stirbt, investier' ich halt 60â¬ in ne Neue. 
Je nach dem, wann dieser Zeitpunkt eintritt, kann es dann auch sein, dass diese auf einen anderen Namen hÃ¶rt und ein bisschen stabiler ist.
Zumindest am VR sollte die Supra 30 aber halten - und bei einem DH-LRS unter 1800g hab ich kein Problem damit, im Schnitt 3â¬ pro Monat in neue HR Felgen zu investieren...


----------



## LordLinchpin (10. Mai 2012)

und ich hatte schon die befürchtung dass bei den masters alles voll mit den kisten ist... gibts denn hier leute die sich fürs rennen angemeldet aber jetzt garkein rad haben?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (10. Mai 2012)

ein Freund von mir fährt mit, hat bisher auch noch keine mail, somit auch kein rad


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Mai 2012)

Das wird bis nächste Woche nix mehr. Ist jetzt schon das zweite Rennen. Muss ich mir halt wieder eins von 'nem Kumpel borgen.


----------



## Master80 (10. Mai 2012)

Ich hab die Mail gestern bekommen. Aber durch die ganze warterei hab ich kein bok mehr auf das Bike! landet direkt in der Tonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Mai 2012)

Ich hab immer noch keine Mail bekommen. Bedeutet wohl das mein Rahmen ganz hinten im Container ist.


----------



## Echion (10. Mai 2012)

Ne, das bedeutet, das dein Nachname ab sofort mit "Z" anfängt und deine Bestellnummer "100xx"dern ist... ;-)


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (10. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch keine Mail bekommen. Bedeutet wohl das mein Rahmen ganz hinten im Container ist.



same here, bin drölfmillionen mal am tag im postfach....nüchts


----------



## Deleted 125853 (10. Mai 2012)

Die Mail hat ja nichts mit dem Datum des Versandes des Bikes zu tun. Die Drucken jetzt erst mal ohne auf eine Reihenfolge zu achten alle Versandpapiere aus. Ich denke auch nicht, dass heute noch Bikes versendet werden.
Anders, als bei einer "normalen" Bestellung gehen jetzt ja alle Ltd. Bikes auf einmal in die Montage.
Interessant wird's ja auch erst, wenn bei der Sendungsverfolgung auftaucht, dass der Eingang bei DHL gescannt wurde. Erst dann ist es tatsächlich unterwegs.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## timmeygasmus (11. Mai 2012)

In der neuen Freeride ist ein Test vom 2.0 drin.

Von Facebook:



> Gesamturteil: 10/10 Punkte, Tipp TOPSCORE Freeride 02/12:
> 
> "FAZIT: Das YT Industries "Tues2.0" ist günstiger als alle anderen Bikes im Test. Gleichzeitig hat es eines der gelungensten Fahrwerke, eine hochwertige und sinnvoll gewählte Ausstattung und es wiegt mit 16,8kg richtig wenig. Ein Bike zum Draufsetzen und Genießen.
> Kompliment an den Hersteller: Hier wurde alles richtig gemacht!"




Der Test als pdf:

http://www.yt-industries.com/fileadmin/downloads/testberichte/Tues2.0_Test_Freeride_2_2012.pdf


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (11. Mai 2012)

jap schon gelesen, gibt hoffnung was den rahmen angeht


----------



## dirtmag (11. Mai 2012)

Echion schrieb:


> Hehehe...ich glaube nicht, dass das ein "Bonus" von YT wegen der Verzögerung ist. Glaube eher, dass Mavic einfach nicht mehr so viel alte normale Deemax hatte (es hat bestimmt keiner mir 530 Bestellungen gerechnet) und dann gezwungenermaßen die Ultimates liefern musste um nicht Vertragsbrüchig zu werden.
> Also Glück für YT und kein "Bonus" von denen...


Nichts für ungut, aber so läuft das nicht. Wer rechtzeitig seine Laufräder bestellt, bekommt die auch. Wer nicht, halt halt Pech gehabt. Da gibt es ziemlich klare Regeln und Fristen bei den meisten Herstellern. Aber mit deinem Halbwissen bist Du hier in guter Gesellschaft


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Mai 2012)

Da hatte ich eigentlich keine Zweifel. Ich wundere mich nur woher der Gewichtsunterschied von fast einem kg zwischen dem Test und dem in der Rider kommt. 

Naja wir werden sehen. Das Ltd. wird sich bestimmt mit leichten Reifen unter 17 bringen lassen.


----------



## Echion (11. Mai 2012)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Aber mit deinem Halbwissen bist Du hier in guter Gesellschaft


Ebenfalls nichts für ungut...aber wer lesen und verstehen kann ist klar im Vorteil!  Wo hab ich denn gesagt das ich etwas "wüsste" geschweige denn "halb wüsste"?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






> *Glaube* eher


Hier für dich nochmal eine Definition: "Unter Glauben versteht man zumeist eine Wahrscheinlichkeits*vermutung*.Glauben in diesem Sinne bedeutet, dass ein Sachverhalt* hypothetisch *für wahr gehalten wird." (Q: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glauben)


----------



## downhillbenni84 (11. Mai 2012)

Hängt wahrsch. weder mit Namen noch Bestellnummer zusammen wann die Nummer kommt... Hab heute angerufen weil ich noch keine Mail bekommen hab, dann hat er gefragt welche Größe ichbestellt hab. Kann lt. denen auch noch n' paar Tage dauern bis alle ihre Nummer haben... Hat jemand mit nem' M Rahmen schon ne' Mail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (12. Mai 2012)

In FB sind die ersten Bilder von ausgelieferten Bikes.


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Mai 2012)

Dann haben sie ja tatsächlich diese Woche noch welche ausgeliefert. 

Blöde Frage falls ich das Bike kurz vor dem rdc noch bekomme:

Muss die Sattelstütze denn gekürzt werden oder sieht das nur so aus? Hab hier nämlich kein Wekrzeug.


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (12. Mai 2012)

Wenn du keine 2m langen Beine hast, ist kürzen wohl kaum umgänglich.

Notfalls macht dir das aber bestimmt auch ein lokaler Heizungsbauer o.ä. für eine Spende in die Kaffeekasse ;-)


----------



## Alex-F (12. Mai 2012)

Oder du nimmst erstmal eine andere vorhandene Stütze.


----------



## teatimetom (12. Mai 2012)

es ist da ! 
es ist da ! 
es ist da ! 
auspacken und rocken !


----------



## Deleted 125853 (12. Mai 2012)

Was ist da? Dein Demo? Ich krich noch Plack vom Warten ;-/!

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Mai 2012)

Wat? Bilder oder nie passiert!


----------



## Deleted 125853 (12. Mai 2012)

Wie? Bilder von meinem Plack? Nenene!

:-D

Markus


----------



## Schnitte (12. Mai 2012)

unglaublich, dass diese Woche anscheinend wirklich schon Bikes ausgeliefert wurden...
die letzten Tagen des Wartens übersteht ihr auch noch. chaka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 125853 (12. Mai 2012)

Ja ist schon das Zweite von dem man gehört hat :-D! Bei dem Tempo habe ich meins erst nächstes Jahr fürchte ich.

Markus


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (13. Mai 2012)

das is aber nich die krubel&pedale die geplant waren oder?


----------



## timmeygasmus (13. Mai 2012)

Pedale sehen gleich aus, Kurbeln sind auch die LG1R aber mMn in dem neuen Design?!


----------



## Cedric_RE (13. Mai 2012)

Auf dem Bild eine Seite vorher sieht das Bike von der Farbe ganz anders aus, kann man sich die Farben selbst aussuchen? Ich bin Verwirrt......


----------



## rm7lover (13. Mai 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> es ist da !
> es ist da !
> es ist da !
> auspacken und rocken !



sprichst du vom ltd? ich hoffe ja! fotos bitte!


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Mai 2012)

Cedric_RE schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild eine Seite vorher sieht das Bike von der Farbe ganz anders aus, kann man sich die Farben selbst aussuchen? Ich bin Verwirrt......



Was meinst du? Ich finde nur dass das Rot am Rahmen etwas blass wirkt. 

Ausstattungstechnisch ist bis auf den 60a-Minion DHR und den Ultimate Deemax alles so wie beschrieben. Ich fand das dezentere Design der Kurbel von dem Fotorad auch besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (13. Mai 2012)

eben das hat mich etwas verwundert, hatte gestern nacht aber auch gut einen sitzen


----------



## Deleted 125853 (13. Mai 2012)

Weiß einer von Euch wieviel Zähne das Kettenblatt hat?

Markus


----------



## luckyrider86 (13. Mai 2012)

kurze frage, welche EBL hat der CCDB beim 2.0 Ldt?

grüße


----------



## timmeygasmus (13. Mai 2012)

267mm


----------



## bitschleuder (13. Mai 2012)

ey jungs - wasn los?? wo sind hochauflösende bilder und gopro-action-vids??? 

wir wollen doch was sehen von den geilen maschinen...


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Mai 2012)

Ich denk mal die Anzahl der bisher ausgelieferten Räder wird sich wenn überhaupt im niedrigen zweistelligen Bereich bewegen und die Glücklichen sind natürlich bei dem Wetter lieber im Park als hier abzuhängen.


----------



## teatimetom (13. Mai 2012)

muss mich outen, hab kein LTD. bekommen, hab mich grade nur über etwas anderes gefreut und dachte mir - ich mach euch auch die Freude


----------



## kletteraffe (13. Mai 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> muss mich outen, hab kein LTD. bekommen, hab mich grade nur über etwas anderes gefreut und dachte mir - ich mach euch auch die Freude



muahahaha  made my day


----------



## bitschleuder (13. Mai 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> muss mich outen, hab kein LTD. bekommen, hab mich grade nur über etwas anderes gefreut und dachte mir - ich mach euch auch die Freude



DU SPIELST MIT MEINEN GEÜFUHLEN!!!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (13. Mai 2012)

Drecksack !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echion (14. Mai 2012)

Ob tatsächlich schon eines ausgeliefert wurde?
Zumindest verkauft einer schon was davon im Bikemarkt...
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/509786/cat/45


----------



## yoyo (14. Mai 2012)

Für den Preis wird er den Rahmen wohl so schnell nicht los, denke ich mir..


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Mai 2012)

Warum eigentlich? Allein der DÃ¤mpfer kostet halt knapp 500â¬ und sonst kriegt man fÃ¼r das Geld nichtmal ein Scalp mit dem DÃ¤mpfer. Und der Scalp-Rahmen ist ein halbes Kilo schwerer und bietet weniger VerstellmÃ¶glichkeiten.

Den Astro Rahmen von Radon gibt's auch fÃ¼r kleines Geld aber mit wesentlich schlechterem DÃ¤mpfer und der ist noch schwerer und hat fragwÃ¼rdige Reviews gekriegt.


----------



## yoyo (14. Mai 2012)

mh joa, also ich wÃ¼rd schon tippen, dass mal mit bisschen suchen und nachfragen wenigstens den 2011er scalp mit ccdb fÃ¼r ~1700-1800â¬ bekommt. Problem is doch einfach, dass bei dem ganzen Direktversender rumgehate viele vmtl lieber etwas "namhaftes" kaufen. Markenblabla halt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Mai 2012)

Den Preis für den Rahmen finde ich auch echt ok, zumal YT keine Rahmenkits verkauft, aber manche genau das wollen.


----------



## yoyo (14. Mai 2012)

Das sollte ja auch nicht heißen, dass der Rahmen das nicht wert sei... hehe


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (14. Mai 2012)

So Mail ist schonmal da, es geht in die heisse Phase


----------



## pollgass (14. Mai 2012)

Maaaaaaan ich raste hier gleich aus!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (14. Mai 2012)

hehe, bin ich die letzten tage auch schon, meine freundin hat am WE nichts anderes zu hören bekommen wie: Die könnten für soviel kohle auch ihre är$sche mal samstags bewegen, oder überstunden machen und und und, glaub die hat die schnauze voll und ist glücklicher als ich das jetzt endlich die mail schonmal da ist 

hoffe wirklich DHL kommt da jetzt zu pötte und der bock ist innerhalb der nächsten 10 tage da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Mai 2012)

Bei mir ist immer noch nix. was war nochmal hinten für eine Scheibe verbaut? 160 oder 180mm?

Achja, nochmal: DHL Mail heißt nicht das die Kiste schon unterwegs ist sondern lediglich das die Versandunterlagen erstell worden sind was vor der Montage passiert.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (14. Mai 2012)

Ja weiß ja bescheid, gleiche wie beim Wicked 160. Ich habe nur bedenken mit DHL und der Masse der bikes die kommen doch da nich hinterher. Naja abwarten. Wegen der Scheibe weiß ich nich genau lässt sich am Bild schwer schätzen und Daten findet man ja nimmer im Netz


----------



## doktor_g (14. Mai 2012)

Hinten ist eine 180er verbaut.


----------



## doktor_g (14. Mai 2012)

Ich hab seit dem 8.5. eine Versandunterlagenerstellungswartenochzehntagemail....
Bisher ist der Status unverändert.....


----------



## Deleted 125853 (14. Mai 2012)

Da es bis jetzt nur ein einziges Bild von einem montierten Ltd. (FB) gibt und keine einzige Meldung eines stolzen Ltd. Besitzers zweifle ich langsam daran, dass schon was verschickt wurde! Auch habe ich noch von keinem gehört, dass sich beim DHL Tracking der Status geändert hätte auf Eingangsscan.
Das ist eigentlich sehr untypisch, dass sich noch keiner gemeldet hat.

Wenn noch nix raus ist müssen die in den kommenden neun Werktagen knapp 60 Bikes je Tag montieren und verschicken.

Ich kann nur hoffen die haben genug qualifizierte Mitarbeiter in der Montage!

Markus


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (14. Mai 2012)

Genau DAS ist ja meine Sorge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echion (14. Mai 2012)

Ich könnte mir ja vorstellen, dass die Arbeiter irgendwann noch streiken...bei der vielen Arbeit wär´s ja kein Wunder...und sich damit die Auslieferung nochmal etwas verzögert... ;-)


----------



## evil_rider (14. Mai 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Genau DAS ist ja meine Sorge!



ach, keine sorgen machen, sind seriöse schrauber... hier bei den vorbereitungen auf die stressigen tage:


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (14. Mai 2012)

watt wer bist du denn!


----------



## Deleted 125853 (14. Mai 2012)

Sauber! Das müssen die sein, die damals mein Bike bei Canyon montiert haben :-D.

Markus


----------



## teatimetom (14. Mai 2012)

bitschleuder schrieb:


> DU SPIELST MIT MEINEN GEÜFUHLEN!!!



ja ich weiß, es tut mir wirklich leid 
wird schon noch, ich spreche euch Mut zu 

Alternativ die 17. jahrhundert Methode anwenden und mit Heugabeln und Fackeln nach Forchheim fahren und mal klingeln


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Mai 2012)

Langsam wärs zeit das zu machen ... Auf nach Forchheim


----------



## bitschleuder (14. Mai 2012)

Hat wer nen Panzer parat???


----------



## doktor_g (14. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, ob die Frage schon mal gestellt wurde:

Vorrausgesetzt das Ltd. ist mal da, wie schützt Ihr den Rahmen? Welcher Kettenstrebenschutz ist der beste? Wie schützt Ihr das Unterrohr?

Der geile Rahmen soll ja möglichst lange geil bleiben... ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2012)

doktor_g schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob die Frage schon mal gestellt wurde:
> 
> Vorrausgesetzt das Ltd. ist mal da, wie schützt Ihr den Rahmen? Welcher Kettenstrebenschutz ist der beste? Wie schützt Ihr das Unterrohr?
> 
> Der geile Rahmen soll ja möglichst lange geil bleiben... ;-)



Das soll gut schützen...

http://www.apomio.de/picture/billy-boy-color-euro-automatenpackung-3-stueck-mapa.html

G.


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Mai 2012)

Hab 3m Steinschlagschutzfolie bestellt. Irgendwo hieß es mal das ein Strebenschutz dabei wäre. Falls nicht kommt erstmal Schlauch dran und dann Velcro-tape.

http://www.foliencenter24.com/3m-la...in-folie-pu-8591e-transparent-8cm-x-50cm.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mgac (14. Mai 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Ich habe nur bedenken mit DHL und der Masse der bikes die kommen doch da nich hinterher.



Stimmt, DHL kann 500 Extra Pakete in so einem kurzen Zeitraum auf keinen Fall bewältigen. Da die bei DHL aber schon davon gehört haben, dass YT Bikes verschickt, haben sie extra 50 Stellen ausgeschrieben um diese Aufgabe stemmen zu können.

Da kann man sich nur an den Kopf fassen, wenn man so einen Unsinn liest...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (14. Mai 2012)




----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2012)

mgac schrieb:


> Stimmt, DHL kann 500 Extra Pakete in so einem kurzen Zeitraum auf keinen Fall bewältigen. Da die bei DHL aber schon davon gehört haben, dass YT Bikes verschickt, haben sie extra 50 Stellen ausgeschrieben um diese Aufgabe stemmen zu können.
> 
> Da kann man sich nur an den Kopf fassen, wenn man so einen Unsinn liest...





G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Mai 2012)

japp ... 500 räder zusammenzuschrauben is net viel wenn man nen plan davon hat, was man da macht und wie man das macht... ich bezweifle aber das die das reibungslos hinbekommen. besonders weil sie die montage dieser räder sicher zu nem anderen zeitpunkt geplant hatten.

und dhl hat sicher ne neue sortieranlage dafür gebaut ... vielleicht haben die ja SAP-Probleme und die pakete fahrn im moment nur im Kreis


----------



## Mirko29 (14. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hab 3m Steinschlagschutzfolie bestellt. Irgendwo hieß es mal das ein Strebenschutz dabei wäre. Falls nicht kommt erstmal Schlauch dran und dann Velcro-tape.
> 
> http://www.foliencenter24.com/3m-la...in-folie-pu-8591e-transparent-8cm-x-50cm.html



Warum bestellst du nicht noch nen Strebenschutz von Lezyne z.b. dazu? Kostet etwa 10 und sieht viel besser aus als ein Schlauch mit Tape  Werd ich auch machen...


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Mai 2012)

wartet doch zuerst mal ob ihr den überhaupt braucht 

in der nächsten mail wird dann stehen ... leider sind uns nen paar container abhanden gekommen


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Mai 2012)

Ach vertragt euch. Es soll auch Leute geben die noch nicht mal eine Trackingnummer haben. :O

bisschen action:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/41985494"]Team Racergy 2012 - raising dust worldwide on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2012)

Sind das die 2 ausgelieferten Räder

Schönes Video

G.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (14. Mai 2012)

mgac schrieb:


> Stimmt, DHL kann 500 Extra Pakete in so einem kurzen Zeitraum auf keinen Fall bewältigen. Da die bei DHL aber schon davon gehört haben, dass YT Bikes verschickt, haben sie extra 50 Stellen ausgeschrieben um diese Aufgabe stemmen zu können.
> 
> Da kann man sich nur an den Kopf fassen, wenn man so einen Unsinn liest...



Es geht nich um die Anzahl der benötigten Mitarbeiter du Vogel, bei uns in der Firma werden ebenfalls Pakete in der Größe der Bikekartons verschickt, bei 40 Kartons kommen ebenfalls an 2 Werktagen weil der halbe Karren von anderen Firmen schon voll ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mgac (14. Mai 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Es geht nich um die Anzahl der benötigten Mitarbeiter du Vogel, bei uns in der Firma werden ebenfalls Pakete in der Größe der Bikekartons verschickt, bei 40 Kartons kommen ebenfalls an 2 Werktagen weil der halbe Karren von anderen Firmen schon voll ist!



Bei uns in der Firma machen 500 Pakete den Unterschied zwischen einem guten und einem schlechten Tag aus, und egal wie Viele Pakete wir haben, die werden alle am selben Tag abgeholt und innerhalb von 2 Tagen zugestellt.

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ach vertragt euch. Es soll auch Leute geben die noch nicht mal eine Trackingnummer haben. :O



Japp, da kenn ich einen ... Sehr gut sogar


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2012)

Waaaas, du hast noch keine Trackingnummer....

G.


----------



## backstage (15. Mai 2012)

Moin,

ausser der Hoffnung irgendwann mein Tues 2.0 ltd. zu bekommenhabe ich auch noch nichts! 
Am 10.11 bestellt, Nachnahme fängt mit A an und Bestellnummer mit 7xxx und Rahmengrösse M. 
In 100 Jahren werdren wir zurückblicken und über die paar Wochen lachen-oder auch nicht.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2012)

Ich bin am anderen Ende des Alphabets daheim ... Aber auch nen M Rahmen und 8xxx Na vielleicht arbeiten die nach der Choastheorie und fangen einfach in der Mitte an.

Zum Glück kann ich warten ... Schaun mer mal... Noch hoff ich das es überhaupt kommt


----------



## philip_sanchez (15. Mai 2012)

hab mir zwar kein Ltd. bestellt, aber gestern in Winterberg auf einem der ersten ausgelieferten Bikes gesessen... es geht also los! Und auf Nachfrage hat der Besitzer gesagt, dass er weder n Pro ist noch dass er die Jungs von YT kennt... sehr schickes Gerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## empik (15. Mai 2012)

Welches Rad wars denn?

Ich hab' gestern bei YT angerufen und wegen den Lieferzeiten der normalen 150er gefragt - mir wurde gesagt dass das Rad ungefähr eine Woche nach Zahlungseingang rausgehen würde. Hat sonst schon jemand das 150er?


----------



## philip_sanchez (15. Mai 2012)

war das 2012er Tues 2.0 Ltd.


----------



## Echion (16. Mai 2012)

Ach ja...für alle die noch keine Benachrichtigungsmail haben...Spam Ordner mal checken! Bei mir wurde die Benachrichtigung nämlich genau dorthin verfrachtet..hatte also schon eine Nachricht am 09.05. hab sie heute aber erst "entdeckt".


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Mai 2012)

Hm, ich lösch den dummerweise immer aber was hatte die Mail denn für einen Absender? DHL? Die von Willig kamen bei mir jedenfalls immer an.


----------



## Echion (16. Mai 2012)

Absender ist [email protected].
Komischerweise kommen alle anderen YT Mails auch bei mir im Posteingang an...nur diese eine eben irgendwie nicht...bin übrigens bei googlemail.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (16. Mai 2012)

same here auch bei googlemail, war aber nicht im SPAM Ordner


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Mai 2012)

Ich geh jetzt einfach mal aufs Dirtmasters und wenn sich nächste Woche immer noch nichts tut geh ich von Entspannungsmodus auf Defcon5.


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (16. Mai 2012)

> Die fünf DEFCON-Stufen
> 
> *DEFCON 5  Friedenszeit*
> DEFCON 4  Friedenszeit, erhöhte Aufklärung und erhöhte Sicherheitsmaßnahmen
> ...


Quelle: Wiki


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Mai 2012)

Die Analogie sollte doch klar sein. Zumindest umgangssprachlich.


----------



## Get_down (16. Mai 2012)

Sagt mal seh ich des richtig, dass selbst wenn ich die Mitte Mai ein 2.0 bestelle, es erst Mitte Juni bekomm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bitschleuder (16. Mai 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Sagt mal seh ich des richtig, dass selbst wenn ich die Mitte Mai ein 2.0 bestelle, es erst Mitte Juni bekomm?



Ja, KW28, ne? Und dann kommt halt noch der YT-Faktor drauf - also nochmal ca. 10-12KW. Der YT-Faktor setzt sich übrigens aus verschiedensten, hochentwickelten und kreativen Ausreden zusammen. Ich nenne da nur Schiff kaputt, diverse Sonnenstürme, schlimme Prophezeiungen aus alten maya-kalendern usw, usw

Frage beantwortet?


----------



## Get_down (16. Mai 2012)

Wtf?!


----------



## bitschleuder (16. Mai 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Wtf?!



Sry, bin gefrustet, dass ich ohne bike da steh...


----------



## Mirko29 (16. Mai 2012)

Falls du dir Mitte Mai ein 2.0 bestellen willst, warte lieber. Wenns denn ausgeliefert wird, ist es 2 Wochen später schon wieder alt, weil dann die 2013er Modelle vorgestellt werden ;p


----------



## Ivan89 (16. Mai 2012)

> Sagt mal seh ich des richtig, dass selbst wenn ich die Mitte Mai ein 2.0 bestelle, es erst Mitte Juni bekomm?



Also ich habe am 1. März bestellt und YT wird nach eigener Aussage nicht vor KW 23, also Anfang Juni, anfangen die normalen 2.0 zusammenzubauen. Also nochmal paar Wochen draufschlagen... Der Grund? Zulieferproblem^^

Ich bin so unglaublich angepisst wegen diesem Shit. Urlaub in Chatel kann ich ja fast schon wieder vergessen. 
Und jetzt bitte nicht sagen, ja so wäre das nunmal mit YT. Letztes Jahr sagten die Jungs von YT noch, dass sich sowas nicht nochmal wiederholen würde. 
2 Wochen Verspätung würde ich ja noch verstehen, aber nicht 2 Monate!

Ich drehe noch durch. Bald steig ich auf einen Glockenturm und schieße auf Passanten. Die Saison ist schon voll im Gange und zieht fröhlich an mir vorbei -.- Letzte Woche hätte mein Bike da sein sollen. ****!

Sorry für meinen Ausraster


----------



## bitschleuder (16. Mai 2012)

Word.


----------



## eLw00d (16. Mai 2012)

Abbestellen und was anderes kaufen.
Mach ich auch.


----------



## Ivan89 (16. Mai 2012)

Bin ich auch schon am überlegen. 
Norco Aurum 2....


----------



## pollgass (16. Mai 2012)

Ich würds auch abbestellen!!! Hätt ich nicht schon im November mein Ltd. bestellt, würd ich mir jetzt das hier holen!

http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrraeder/mtb-fullsuspensions/ghost-dh-blackgreen/309315.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bitschleuder (16. Mai 2012)

Ivan89 schrieb:


> Bin ich auch schon am überlegen.
> Norco Aurum 2....



ohja, das norco sieht richtig fein aus...


----------



## sunbeam78 (16. Mai 2012)

...eines der ersten Ltd in Winterberg gesichtet.
Sehr geiles Bikes, nur leider nicht meins :-(




Hoffe YT kommt endlich aus dem Tee und liefert endlich die restlichen Bikes. Auf FB liest man ja heute schon von einigen Glücklichen mit positiven Versandstatus.


----------



## evil_rider (16. Mai 2012)

pollgass schrieb:


> Ich würds auch abbestellen!!! Hätt ich nicht schon im November mein Ltd. bestellt, würd ich mir jetzt das hier holen!
> 
> http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrraeder/mtb-fullsuspensions/ghost-dh-blackgreen/309315.html



und hättest ein deutlich schlechter aufgebautes bike... an dem ding ist NIX verbaut das besser funktioniert als an dem YT... fahrwerk vorne weg!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (16. Mai 2012)

sunbeam78 schrieb:


> ...eines der ersten Ltd in Winterberg gesichtet.
> Sehr geiles Bikes, nur leider nicht meins :-(
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 230584
> ...



yehaaaaaa


----------



## pizza68 (17. Mai 2012)

Meines ist seit gestern Abend unterwegs.
Was mich aber wundert, das es im DHL Versandzentrum bei Erfurt 200 km nördlich von Forchheim steht, obwohl ich doch südlich von Forchheim wohne.
Hoffentlich kommt es morgen an, ich hab es mir an meine Firmenadresse schicken lassen, da kommt der DHL Mann am Samstag nicht hin.
Kriegen wir jetzt eigentlich passende Gabelfedern oder nur eine Tuning-Anleitung?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (17. Mai 2012)

Mir wurde eine passende Gabelfeder zugesagt. Ich hoffe das ist dann auch so. Wenn ich erst noch auf eine entsprechende Gabelfeder warten muss werde ich echt verrückt!
Meins ist leider noch nicht unterwegs :-(. Ich hoffe es geht dann spätestens Freitag auf die Reise.
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilesel (17. Mai 2012)

pizza68 schrieb:


> Meines ist seit gestern Abend unterwegs.
> Was mich aber wundert, das es im DHL Versandzentrum bei Erfurt 200 km nördlich von Forchheim steht, obwohl ich doch südlich von Forchheim wohne.
> Hoffentlich kommt es morgen an, ich hab es mir an meine Firmenadresse schicken lassen, da kommt der DHL Mann am Samstag nicht hin.
> Kriegen wir jetzt eigentlich passende Gabelfedern oder nur eine Tuning-Anleitung?




Weil es nicht in forchehim zusammen gebaut wird, wie jedes andere yt Bike auch!
Yt bikes werden von einer Fremdfirma zusammengebaut!!!!
Auch wenn viele was anderes behaupten!


----------



## evil_rider (17. Mai 2012)

lasse mich raten: von EURO-BIKE... falls dem so ist, würde ich an eurer stelle nochmal alles was nen gewinde hat anziehen, inkl. tretlager, weil seitdem die stevens da endmontiert werden, ist die qualität dermassen in keller... jede 2. schraube nicht richtig angezogen, ketten zu KURZ(ja, wie geil, kette ging gerade so aufs vorletzte grosse ritzel).

nur deppen die da schaffen...


----------



## B.Scheuert (17. Mai 2012)

Bei DHL arbeitet man mit Hubs. Daran könnte es auch liegen...


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (17. Mai 2012)

meins ist auch unterwegs seit gestern - endlich =)

Das mit der Prüfung des Aufbaus versteht sich für mich - unabhängig vom Hersteller - von selbst.


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (18. Mai 2012)

> Mi, 09.05.12 14:50 Uhr
> Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.
> 
> Mi, 16.05.12 17:55 Uhr
> ...



jetzt gehts in die heiße Phase


----------



## maximal (18. Mai 2012)

Penner!!!


----------



## xpmtb (18. Mai 2012)

That's a good news!

In my case, I'm still waiting DHL tracking number...


----------



## Deleted 125853 (18. Mai 2012)

ZIch in jetzt echt neidisch! Viel Spaß beim Aufbau und biken am Wochenende.

Markus


----------



## maximal (18. Mai 2012)

Kam grade die Meldung von DHL: 

Das Zustellfahrzeug von Günzburg Richtung Nesselwang ist mit Motorschaden liegengeblieben. Die Auslieferung verzögert sich daher bis Montag. Tut uns leid!


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (18. Mai 2012)

maximal schrieb:


> Kam grade die Meldung von DHL:
> 
> Das Zustellfahrzeug von Günzburg Richtung Nesselwang ist mit Motorschaden liegengeblieben. Die Auslieferung verzögert sich daher bis Montag. Tut uns leid!



Hmm komisch, mir hat man was von einer extrem gefählichen somalischen Piratenbande erzählt (die man bei einem Angriff auf das Containerschiff gerade noch einmal abwimmeln konnte), die jetzt vereinzelt DHL LKWs überfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maximal (18. Mai 2012)

Was hier im Büro manchmal für Gangster als DHL Mitarbeiter auftauchen, kann man den Piraten da nur Glück wünschen.

Aber jetzt ma Butter bei die Fische, is die Karre da? gibt es sie wirklich?! Fotos?


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (18. Mai 2012)




----------



## Hawkeye86 (18. Mai 2012)

muss des sein!! ich halts nimmer aus, ich will meins jetzt auch haben!!! 

viel spaß beim biken


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (18. Mai 2012)

habs in der mittagspause aufgebaut.
muss heut bis mindestens 16:00 arbeiten, DAS halt ich nimmer aus.

vllt fahr ich morgen doch nach leogang  =)


----------



## maximal (18. Mai 2012)

BAAAAHHHHHH!!!! wat ne geile Karre!! bor so ne Quälerei! ich hab noch nichma ne verf.... DHL Mail.

Aber noch arbeiten müssen, wenn die Maschine schon dasteht is auch nich ohne

Will ja nich pingelig sein aber weisse Pedale und nich die schöne Thomson-Sattelklemme?


----------



## bitschleuder (18. Mai 2012)

porno.


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (18. Mai 2012)

maximal schrieb:


> Will ja nich pingelig sein aber weisse Pedale und nich die schöne Thomson-Sattelklemme?



Da hat aber einer gut aufgepasst 

Die Pedale hatt ich noch, sind noch nen Ticken größer (die YT sind aber auch schon schön groß) und das mit der Sattelklemme ist ne Übergangslösung - die ist von nem normalen 11er Tues DH, das noch bei uns rumsteht - da an der silbernen vom LTD die Schraube und der Bolzen, in die man sie schraubt, fehlten :/ Wie gesagt - die Leute, die die Räder aufbauen (welche Firma das auch immer sein mag), sind wohl nicht die fähigsten. Außerdem warn hinten 1,3 und vorne 4,1 Bar im Reifen, ein paar Schrauben warn nicht fest und die Schaltung auch nicht richtig eingestellt.
Aber das is mir jetzt sowas von Wurscht, wer sowas nicht beheben kann sollte vllt nen anderen Sport ausüben oder Triangel spielen ;-)


----------



## maximal (18. Mai 2012)

Trotzdem der Hammer! 90% der LTD Besteller hätten sich die Kiste auch in Brocken schicken lassen wenns dadurch schneller gehn würde. Stattdessen vergibt YT an sone Pfuscherbude. tsss. 

ICH WILL DIE KARRE!!! JETZT!

Schönen Feierabend!


----------



## Priest0r (18. Mai 2012)

FRMAX, schreib doch gleich ma diesem netten Verkäufer, wieviel er bereit ist, an dich abzutreten, damit er dein Bild verwenden darf:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/511436

achja, ich liebe das IBC....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (18. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Info, User & IBC sind informiert ;-)


----------



## Klee93 (18. Mai 2012)

Bekommt man denn eigentlich einen Kettenstrebenschutz mitgeliefert beim 2.0 ltd? Hab mal was davon gelesen.


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (18. Mai 2012)

Bei mir war nichts dabei -  die sonst mitgelieferten Neoprendinger sind aber eh fürd' Katz.
An meinem '11er DH war er nach ein oder zwei Tagen Bikepark komplett durch - das LTD wird sofort mit der Schlauch+Gaffa Variante ausgestattet - Die hat sich einfach vielfach bei mir bewährt


----------



## Hawkeye86 (18. Mai 2012)

@frmax wünsch dir viel spaß jetzt dann beim biken. und schreib mal wie es sich fahren lässt! 
oh man ich bin so neidisch


----------



## pizza68 (18. Mai 2012)

Grad hat der DHL-Fahrer mir die heißersehnte Kiste in die Hand gedrückt,ich mach mich auf den Weg nach Hause )


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Mai 2012)

.:~FRMAX~:. schrieb:


>



Dein Bild ist schon in Verwendung 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/511436/cat/45


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (18. Mai 2012)




----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (18. Mai 2012)

.:~FRMAX~:. schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, User & IBC sind informiert ;-)



ich weiß


----------



## DaetZ (18. Mai 2012)

Glückwunsch FRMAX!!

Mal ne Frage an dich, auf dem Bild sieht es aus als wäre hinten eine 200mm Bremsscheibe verbaut anstatt der 180er, oder täuscht mich die Ansicht? 
Fände ich persönlich auch besser, denn nach mehreren Tagen im Bikepark freut man sich über geringen Kraftaufwand beim Bremsen.

Und noch ne Frage, was für einen Durchmesser hat der Schnellspanner? 34,9mm? Will mir einen bestellen.


----------



## cytrax (18. Mai 2012)

Verdammte kacke sieht das porno aus  Wenn ich das jetzt so sehe, hätte ich auch eins bestellen sollen


----------



## -Kiwi- (18. Mai 2012)

Viel Spaß mit deinem YT!
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Leichenfledder (18. Mai 2012)

Bin i deppert oder ogsuffa, oder is des a anderner Dämpfer ois der Doppeleifige, der eigentlich verbaut sei soit?

Dammal

Für den unverständigen Teil der Mitlesenden und Mitwartenden:
Sah der Cane Creek Double Barrel nicht anders aus?
Gruss und keep on waiting
Damaml


----------



## Paran0id (18. Mai 2012)

Was länge währt wird endlich gut?! Viel Spass Nerven hats ja schon gekostet, etz müssen Sie dann auch mit dem normalen 2.0 in die Pushen kommen sonst bekommen hier auch nochn paaar einen Herzinfarkt.

@über mir.
Der Double Barrel sah scho immer so aus. Gold Schwarz mit den beiden markanten goldenenen Einstellknöpfen. Wie hast du ihn in Erinnerung?


----------



## Leichenfledder (18. Mai 2012)

Hatte nicht so viel Goldenes in Erinnerung, muss aber zugeben, dass ich (obwohl auch sehnsüchtig und langsam auch ungeduldig wartend) seit Bestellung nicht einmal die Yps-seite offen hatte um nicht ständig die Hose feucht zu haben!
Bin erst gestern und heute an die Grenzen meines Torque gekommen, jetzt wirds Zeit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dammal


----------



## Master80 (18. Mai 2012)

Hello @ all,

alsoooo ich war gestern auf den Dirtmasters bei YT, und hab den natürlich ein paar fragen gestellt und bin den ein wenig auf den sack gegangen

Ich war wirklich entäuscht von deren unglaubwürdigen aussagen!
Der Henning usw. waren nicht in der lage mir eine gerade antwort zu geben und mir ins gesicht zu schauen.
Er hat sich wirklich um Kopf und Kragen geredet und wusste angeblich nicht warum und welche komponente am ende tatsächlich für diese verzögerung geführt hat Ich lach mich schlapp...
Wenn nicht er und herr Willared, wer soll das den dann wissen
Schiff mit Motorschaden...
Mavic...
und andere zulieferer

Alle anderen nur sie nicht.

Vonwegen wir sind ehrlich zu unseren kunden! Haha das ich nicht lache...lächerlich

Naja sehr ernüchternd und regt mich sehr stark an darüber
nachzudenken bei denen kein Bike mehr zu kaufen!

Aber die LTD's gehen alle so schnell wie möglich raus. Spätestens nächste woche haben angeblich alle ihr Bike meinten sie.


----------



## teatimetom (18. Mai 2012)

Ich freu mich mal für alle das das erste jetzt wirklich ausgeleifert ist.

Is doch wurscht warum so eine Verzögerung drin war, da ist da .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paran0id (18. Mai 2012)

Welche Firmen sind schon ehrlich. Kannst dir ja ein Trek kaufen wenn dich deren Antworten zufriedener stellen. Willkommen in der Realität und evtl. haben Sie den wahren Grund der Verzögerung nie erfahren. Angenommen der Typ aufn Schiff war besoffen und is 3 x im Kreis gefahren, dann wird das die Reederei sicherlich auch nicht dem Kunden auf die Nase binden. Mit Absicht bauen die jedenfalls keine Verzögerung ein und wenn sie sich verspekuliert haben, was den zeitlichen Ablauf betrifft wirst du das nie erfahren, denn zugeben würde das niemand.

Freut euch lieber das Licht am Ende des Tunnels ist.


----------



## Master80 (18. Mai 2012)

Ja klar, da ist da und ist auch ok aber sie sollen nicht ehrlichkeit sugerrieren wenn sie nicht ehrlich sind!


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Mai 2012)

.:~FRMAX~:. schrieb:


> .:~FRMAX~:. schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Danke für die Info, User & IBC sind informiert ;-)
> ...




 hatte das letzte Post von der vorher Seite uebersehen


----------



## S*P*J (18. Mai 2012)

Priest0r schrieb:


> FRMAX, schreib doch gleich ma diesem netten Verkäufer, wieviel er bereit ist, an dich abzutreten, damit er dein Bild verwenden darf:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/511436
> 
> achja, ich liebe das IBC....





Nur Tucken petzen


----------



## pizza68 (19. Mai 2012)

Na toll,
6 Monate auf das Bike gewartet,
Gestern Nachmittag bringt der DHL Mann endlich das Paket in die Firma,
Nachhause und zusammengebaut,
18:30 erste Probefahrt,
Crocc zwischen Pedal und Straße,
Voll über den Lenker,
Linkes Kahnbein entzwei,
Mindestens 6 Wochen Gips, darf ich hier ******* sagen?
Naja, dann hab ich wenigstens Zeit die verkratzten Griffe und Bremshebelschellen zu ersetzen, Sattelstütze und Bremsleitung (nach Umbau auf Moto) kürzen zu lassen, nach ordentlichen Rahmen- und Kettenstrebenschutz zu suchen, eure Bilder aus den Parks zu bewundern...
Gravity Card lohnt sich in der Saison nicht mehr.


----------



## yoyo (19. Mai 2012)

********.


----------



## Wolfplayer (19. Mai 2012)

@pizza68 das ist hart  sry
aber es kommt noch haerter....aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung
Kahnbeinbruch ohne OP 3 Monate Gips also wenn Dir eine OP angeboten wird um es mit einer Schraube zu fixen mach die OP
bei mir war noch das SL-Band zum Kahnbein gerissen also OP nach 5 Monaten und alles in allem zog sich das auf 8 einhalb Monate hin davon 18 Wochen Gibs


----------



## pizza68 (19. Mai 2012)

Das abgeplatzte Teil des Kahnbeins ist zu klein, um es festspaxen zu können, hat die Ärztin gemeint.
Mal schauen was nächste Woche der Ortopäde meint.
Nächsten Freitag wollen wir eigentlich in für zwei Wochen in den Familienurlaub.
Und in der ersten Augustwoche haben mein Sohn und ich die Mädels zu 9 Tagen Bikepark Wagrain überzeugt.


----------



## bitschleuder (19. Mai 2012)

Ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung nur empfehlen, es nicht operieren zu lassen. Hatte auch das Kahnbein gebrochen und hab mich gezwungermaßen mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt. Bei mir warens 11 Wochen Gips, aber es ist zum Glück alles wieder verheilt (ist beim Kahnbein ja nicht selbstverständlich). Also dann mal alles Gute und Kopf hoch....

Biste wenigstens Rechtshänder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pizza68 (19. Mai 2012)

Den Lenker halte ich mit beiden Händen,
Die unwichtigen Sachen mach ich mit rechts


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Mai 2012)

So vom Dirtmasters zurück. RDC mit dem Rad von 'nem Kumpel gefahren und jetzt endlich die TRackingmail im Kasten aber ich bin wohl einer der Letzten die es kriegen wenn die Versandreihenfolge mit dem Zeitpunkt des Versendens der MAil zusammenhängt.

Auf dem MAsters hab ich mind. 3 oder 4 Ltd's gesehen.


----------



## Wolfplayer (19. Mai 2012)

ok das ist was anderes, wenn das Teil zu klein ist

aber was willst Du beim Orthopäden 

normal ist es beim Kahnbein so, das ein Bruch sehr schwer zu erkennen ist...daher wird meistens nach 2 Wochen ein CT durchgefuehrt, da sich dann ein Bruchspalt gebildet hat und beim Verdacht das am inneren Gewebe (Baender) auch was futsch ist, macht man auch gern gleich weiter mit einem MRT (Kontrastmittel) um zusehen ob das Kahnbein auch mit Blut versorgt wird. 
Das macht halt das SL-Band welches bei mir durch war, aber mein Kahnbein nach 4 Monaten bereits zusammengewachsen war.
Die Knochen bewegen sich ja alle untereinander und wenn da dann das Gewebe einreist, rutschen z.B> das Mondbein von seinem Platz und dann ist die "Kake am dampfen"
also nimm da nix auf die leichte Schulter und gehen gegebenenfalls zu einem Handchirugen
auch wenn sich das Kahnbein (Handgelenk) nach Monaten gut anfuehlt, kommt eine Kahnbeinpseuderthrose erst nach vielen Monaten zum tragen...dann kommt als naechster Schritt die transplantation eines Oberschenkelknochenteils als neues Kahnbein

wie Du siehst, ahtte ich mich in den ueber 8 Monaten sehr ausgiebig mit dem Thema Kahnbein befassen koennen und haette ich ich mir keine 2. Meinung eingeholt, waere jetzt woll nicht alles wieder top


----------



## doktor_g (19. Mai 2012)

Ich will nicht klug********n, aber MRT hat nix mit Kontrastmittel zu tun. Das ist auch ein Bildgebungsverfahren, welches Bilder von Weich- und Gewebeteilen erzeugen kann und mittels Magnetfeld funktioniert. CT benutzt hier Röntgenstrahlung... ;-P


----------



## Wolfplayer (19. Mai 2012)

doktor_g schrieb:


> Ich will nicht klug********n, aber MRT hat nix mit Kontrastmittel zu tun. Das ist auch ein Bildgebungsverfahren, welches Bilder von Weich- und Gewebeteilen erzeugen kann und mittels Magnetfeld funktioniert. CT benutzt hier Röntgenstrahlung... ;-P



tja da liegst Du dann falsch, denn wie willst Du erkennen ob Blut durch eine Verbindung fliest ohne das Kontrastmittel zu verwenden.
und ich war nunmal live dabei als es bei mir durchgefuehrt wurde also nicht so Klugkakeiern 

Zitat:[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Univers,Zurich BT,sans-serif] 
Mitunter wird in der *Gelenkdiagnostik* eine sogenannte indirekte Arthrografie verwendet: Ein MR-spezifisches Kontrastmittel ([/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Gadolinium-DTPA[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Univers,Zurich BT,sans-serif])  wird intravenös gegeben. Nach etwa 20 Minuten und unter forcierter  Bewegung des entsprechenden Gelenkes ist das Kontrastmittel durch die  Gelenkkapsel in den Gelenkraum getreten und vermischt sich mit der  Gelenkflüssigkeit.

Quelle: http://virtuellekoloskopie.com/html/mrt-funktion.html
[/FONT]


----------



## pizza68 (19. Mai 2012)

Hi Wolfplayer,
Lass mich bitte noch ein bisschen glauben "bei mir ist das nicht so".
Es soll ja auch kein verletzt mit einem Tues Thread werden.
Aber immerhin bin ich der erste "verletzt mit einem 2012 TUES WC Ltd." und dass auf den ersten paar 100 m auf der Straße :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Mai 2012)

Hat das Rad eigentlich schon jemand auf der Waage gehabt?


----------



## Wolfplayer (19. Mai 2012)

@piazzi68 und weiter gehts 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/511839/cat/22

loesche Mal Deine Bilder...mal schauen was dann die seriosen Verkaeufer machen, die schon etwas verkaufen wollen ohne die Waren in der Hand zu halten


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Mai 2012)

Was laberst du?


----------



## Wolfplayer (19. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Was laberst du?



heul doch 
noch keine eigenen Bilder 
Ihr seit ja schon selbst wie YT alles verticken wollen aber nix liefern koennen  oder hast Du die Raeder
aber ueber YT hier wochenlang rumheulen 

und uebrigens...die schaltbare Kettenfuehrung von Truvative heist Shift Guide


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Mai 2012)

Junge komm mal klar. Was interessiert dich überhaupt wer wem was im Bikemarkt verkauft oder nicht verkauft!? 



Wolfplayer schrieb:


> und uebrigens...die schaltbare Kettenfuehrung von Truvative heist Shift Guide



Ist ja herzerfrischend dass du den allumfassenden Überblick und das Mitteilungsbedürfnis eines Grundschülers hast.


----------



## hugolost (19. Mai 2012)

Noton 2.0 Spy Shot


----------



## Wolfplayer (19. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Junge komm mal klar. Was interessiert dich überhaupt wer wem was im Bikemarkt verkauft oder nicht verkauft!?
> 
> 
> 
> Ist ja herzerfrischend dass du den allumfassenden Überblick und das Mitteilungsbedürfnis eines Grundschülers hast.




und Du nichtmal schaffst eigene Bilder zu machen...heul doch 

PS: verschenkst Du den LRS ??? 
      da werder Preis noch Bestes Angebot da steht 
weil suche einen mit 150mm HR Einbaubreite


----------



## Wolfplayer (19. Mai 2012)

hugolost schrieb:


> Noton 2.0 Spy Shot



na da freuen sich aber die Jungens, die sich ueber die schlechte Zugverlegung empoert hatten


----------



## teatimetom (19. Mai 2012)

he wolfplayer, halt mal die Füße Still, 
wenn der Tabletop Stress mit dir hat, dann ich jetzt auch


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Mai 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> und Du nichtmal schaffst eigene Bilder zu machen...heul doch
> 
> PS: verschenkst Du den LRS ???
> da werder Preis noch Bestes Angebot da steht
> weil suche einen mit 150mm HR Einbaubreite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (19. Mai 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> he wolfplayer, halt mal die Füße Still,
> wenn der Tabletop Stress mit dir hat, dann ich jetzt auch



 uhhhh wie unheimlich mirs wird 
schiebst wohl Frust oder wartest auch auf'n Rad von YT


----------



## Wolfplayer (19. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


>



schau geht doch....und nun schoen langsam weitersuchen und Du wirst auch ein passendes Bild zu den Deemax Ultimate finden 
Du schaffst das  teu teu teu


----------



## teatimetom (19. Mai 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> uhhhh wie unheimlich mirs wird



siehst mal, aber er mäßige seinen Ton bitte  
p.s.:ich würde keine medizinischen Ratschläge abgeben aufgrund eines Einzelfalls - mein Kahnbehn war glatt durch, konservative Behandlung (d.h. GIPS) 3 Monate und läuft, alles fast perfekt.
Der Chefarzt eines Krankenhauses hat aber, als er mich zufällig getroffen hat, sofort gemeint: das hätte umbedingt operiert gehört. 
(Das Das Titan Abstossungsreaktionen hervorrufen könnte und dann Rom brennt solltest du auch erwähnen)


----------



## Deleted 125853 (19. Mai 2012)

Jungs könnt ihr ein bisschen warten? Ich muss das Popkorn erst noch holen! Nicht, dass schon alles vorbei ist wenn ich's mir gemütlich gemacht habe.

;-D

Markus


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Mai 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> schau geht doch....und nun schoen langsam weitersuchen und Du wirst auch ein passendes Bild zu den Deemax Ultimate finden
> Du schaffst das  teu teu teu


----------



## Deleted 125853 (19. Mai 2012)

War heut übrigens auch in Wibe. Der Freggel am YT Stand, den ich wegen dem Ltd. angesprochen habe ist direkt in eine Art kungfu Abwehrhaltung gegangen :-/. Die mussten in den letzten Tagen sicher ne Menge unangenehme Unterhaltungen führen :-D!
Nach ein bisschen blablabla hat er sich auf die letzte offizielle Mail bezogen. Mehr wüsste er auch nicht und im übrigen würde er ja auch nicht im Service arbeiten.
Herzallerliebst! Na ja, waren wenigstens schon einige Ltd.'s live am Start.

Markus


----------



## bitschleuder (20. Mai 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> siehst mal, aber er mäßige seinen Ton bitte
> p.s.:ich würde keine medizinischen Ratschläge abgeben aufgrund eines Einzelfalls - mein Kahnbehn war glatt durch, konservative Behandlung (d.h. GIPS) 3 Monate und läuft, alles fast perfekt.
> Der Chefarzt eines Krankenhauses hat aber, als er mich zufällig getroffen hat, sofort gemeint: das hätte umbedingt operiert gehört.
> (Das Das Titan Abstossungsreaktionen hervorrufen könnte und dann Rom brennt solltest du auch erwähnen)



Hehe, is schon lustich mit diesen medizinern... Bei mir auch glatter durchbruch und der chefarzt der handchirurgie einer bekannten uniklinik sagt, das beste sei konservative behandlung. Hat auch wie gesagt astrein gefunzt... Aber wir sind glaub ich etwas OT....


----------



## fredmeister (20. Mai 2012)

Hey! hab gestern mein bike bekommen und muss sagen: es ist in natura echt eine pornöse karre. es fühlt sich auch extrem leicht an. hab aber leider keine waage zur hand. die 888 fühlt sich allerdings sehr weich und deshalb frage ich mich, ob die jetzt tatsächlich die federhärte angepasst haben? weil eine extra feder, die härter ist, war nicht dabei. dabei hatte mir henning willig in einer e-mail geschrieben, dass wenn die standardfeder nicht passt, gibt es ein federkit mit der passenden dazu. weiß dazu von euch jemand was?
beste grüße


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (20. Mai 2012)

fredmeister schrieb:


> Hey! hab gestern mein bike bekommen und muss sagen: es ist in natura echt eine pornöse karre. es fühlt sich auch extrem leicht an. hab aber leider keine waage zur hand. die 888 fühlt sich allerdings sehr weich und deshalb frage ich mich, ob die jetzt tatsächlich die federhärte angepasst haben? weil eine extra feder, die härter ist, war nicht dabei. dabei hatte mir henning willig in einer e-mail geschrieben, dass wenn die standardfeder nicht passt, gibt es ein federkit mit der passenden dazu. weiß dazu von euch jemand was?
> beste grüße



wie viel wiegst du denn wenn man fragen darf 

Mir passt die Std Feder mit 80kg perfekt, auch wenn sie sich viel weicher anfühlt als zb ne boxxer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fredmeister (20. Mai 2012)

.:~FRMAX~:. schrieb:


> wie viel wiegst du denn wenn man fragen darf
> 
> Mir passt die Std Feder mit 80kg perfekt, auch wenn sie sich viel weicher anfühlt als zb ne boxxer...



Hey! ich wiege mit Ausrüstung so um die 100kg. d.h. ich bräuchte eigentlich eine extraharte feder...


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Mai 2012)

Was wiegst du denn? Ich hab in Wibe ein paar Gabeln gedrückt und an die Evo Ti kam nix ran. Nichtmal die Kashima 40. 

Die Standardfeder sollte für Fahrer zwischen 70 und 75kg optimal sein. Mein Kumpel der die Gabel beim RDC gefahren hat und in den Gewichtsbereich fällt ist zufrieden.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass YT die Federn angepasst hat. Die Titanfedern sind Oem kaum zu bekommen.

Ich habe mal wo gelesen das man die Titanfedern über MArzocchi Kanada bekommen kann. Sonst muss man halt auf Stahlfeder umsteigen aber auch da soll die Lieferbarkeit nicht so toll sein.

Achja und die Titanfedern für die 40 sollen auch passen wenn man den Schrumpfschlauch abmacht.


----------



## fredmeister (20. Mai 2012)

klar, wenn der gewichtsbereich passt, dann ist sie im vergleich zu anderen trotzdem noch weich bzw. sensibel. hatte nur eigentlich erwartet, dass yt n satz mitliefert wenns nicht passt


----------



## Master80 (20. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Was wiegst du denn? Ich hab in Wibe ein paar Gabeln gedrückt und an die Evo Ti kam nix ran. Nichtmal die Kashima 40.
> 
> Die Standardfeder sollte für Fahrer zwischen 70 und 75kg optimal sein. Mein Kumpel der die Gabel beim RDC gefahren hat und in den Gewichtsbereich fällt ist zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Hab die Tage auf den Dirtmasters mit Cosmic Sports gesprochen was die Federn angeht, und sie sind alle Lieferbar. (Ti feder für 888)
Hatten sogar welche mit die man für günstige 340,- minus 20% kaufen konnte


----------



## Wolfplayer (20. Mai 2012)

aber der Gewichtsunterschied bei Titanfedern fuer Gabeln ist bei weitem nicht so deutlich als bei Daempferfedern !!
also dafuer waere mir das Geld dann zu schade


----------



## Master80 (20. Mai 2012)

Sehe ich auch so. Der Preis für die Ti-Feder steht in keiner Relation und ist total überzogen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (20. Mai 2012)

OT: 
Ich denke seit es die K9 Racefedern gibt sind Ti-Federn auch beim Dämpfer unnütz. 
Nach Rückfrage bei everyday26 wird es die Federn in Kürze (3-4 Wochen) auch für unsre 3,5er Dämpfer geben. 
Eine leichte 275x3,5er Feder war genau das, wonach ich gesucht hab =)


----------



## LordLinchpin (20. Mai 2012)

hatte selbes problem mit dem kahnbein, auch links. hat sich insgesamt 4 jahre hingezogen, letzte op war letzten oktober. kann nochmal 2 jahre dauen bis ich schmerzfrei bin. lass es operieren, ich hatte damals nur gips, auch wenn sie irgendwas operiert haben (kein plan was die gemacht haben). hat nicht viel gebracht. bei der letzten op haben sie einen draht gesetzt, schraube hat bei mir auch nicht funktioniert. draht dauert sehr lange, aber du musst bedenken dass wenn du jetzt schluderst dein handgelenk irgendwann versteift wird, alles eine frage der zeit. und NEIN, ich dramatisiere nicht


----------



## styriabeef (21. Mai 2012)

Gibt es noch andere ltd. Kunden, ausser mir die (noch) keine Trackingnummer erhalten haben?


----------



## xpmtb (21. Mai 2012)

styriabeef schrieb:


> Gibt es noch andere ltd. Kunden, ausser mir die (noch) keine Trackingnummer erhalten haben?



Gleichen Situation, keine Trackingnummer...


----------



## Master80 (21. Mai 2012)

fredmeister schrieb:


> Hey! ich wiege mit Ausrüstung so um die 100kg. d.h. ich bräuchte eigentlich eine extraharte feder...



Was für eine Dämpfer Feder hast du beim CCDB drin mit 100kg?


----------



## yoobee (21. Mai 2012)

styriabeef schrieb:


> Gibt es noch andere ltd. Kunden, ausser mir die (noch) keine Trackingnummer erhalten haben?



Ja. Und Markus Flossmann war darüber am Samstag etwas verwundert. Hab jetzt erst mal per Email gefragt...


----------



## Echion (21. Mai 2012)

Master80 schrieb:


> Was für eine Dämpfer Feder hast du beim CCDB drin mit 100kg?


Bin auch bei gut 100KG und bei der Bestellung wurde von YT eine 300lbs  Feder empfohlen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere nachdem man sein Gewicht angegeben hatte, deshalb hab ich das mal so bestellt...der Cane Creek Rechner  meint jetzt allerdings eher eine 400lbs/in...
http://ww2.canecreek.com/products/suspension/double-barrel/spring-calculator
 Zum Thema Titanfeder in der 888 hab ich die Auskunft bekommen, dass die  Federn auf die angegebenen Gewichte abgestimmt werden und schon verbaut  sind. Aber irgendwie kann ich das nach all dem gezacker hier leider  nicht mehr glauben...


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Mai 2012)

Es hieß auch mal das ein Kettenstrebenschutz dabei wäre und das Rad im April ausgeliefert werden sollte...


----------



## Echion (21. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Es hieß auch mal das ein Kettenstrebenschutz dabei wäre und das Rad im April ausgeliefert werden sollte...


Genau...
In dem Zusammenhang finde ich auch das hier ganz lustig...finde ich inzwischen sehr ironisch...und ist übrigens original von YT so auf dem PDF für´s Tues 2.0 Productsheet und nicht von mir bearbeitet!!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. Mai 2012)

i believe in "Schusswaffen" wenn der Bock die Woche nicht kommt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fredmeister (21. Mai 2012)

Master80 schrieb:


> Was für eine Dämpfer Feder hast du beim CCDB drin mit 100kg?



Hey! bei mir ist ne 300er Feder drin. muss schauen. wenn sie zu weich ist halt 350...


----------



## bitschleuder (21. Mai 2012)

Hey leude,

Kleine info für das normale tues 2.0. Hab grade die mail bekommen, dass die bikes in kw23-24 montiert werden sollen. Sprich auslieferung logischerweise danach erst... Letzte info seitens yt war AUSLIEFERUNG in kw 23... Könnt grad ma wieder kurz k*****


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Mai 2012)

Und auf fb schreibt einer:



> Before the end of the world managed to deliver all the Tues 2.0 LTD???? We update the date was brought forward to June 5!



Hoffentlich ist das ein Übersetzungsfehler.


----------



## Echion (21. Mai 2012)

Naja...bei dem Englisch ist das übersetzen ja auch ein wenig schwer...egal in welche Richtung...
Aber 5. Juni kommt doch hin für die letzten Bikes...ist KW 23...und wenn jetzt erst die letzten Trackingnummern raus gehen + 10 Arbeitstage DHL Versand und einem Feiertag...macht unterm Strich KW 23...als irgendwas ab dem 04. Juni...hatte ich mir ja schon gedacht...in der KW 23 ist übrigens noch ein Feiertag, also wenns ganz schlimm läuft...obwohls kaum schlimmer als jetzt schon geht...könnte es auch KW 24 werden...

P.S.: Bei meinem DHL Versandstatus ist heute Wochentag Nr. 12 seit dem DHL die Infos übermittelt bekommen hat und er ist nach wie vor unverändert...das deutet darauf hin, das die 10 Tage DHL Versand wirklich 10 Arbeitstage sind (Mo-Fr, denke ich oder ist der Sa bei DHL auch ein Arbeitstag?).


----------



## timmeygasmus (21. Mai 2012)

Der DHL-Versand dauert keine 10 Tage...


----------



## Echion (21. Mai 2012)

Ja, ja, ok...nicht korrekt ausgedrückt...die Aktion des Versandes dauert keine 10 Tage...aber es is mir eigentlich auch wurscht wie lange das Einscannen des Pakets und der LKW von dort nach hier braucht...
Die 10 Tage beziehen sich natürlich auf die Veränderung des Status...und an wem liegt es den Status zu verändern?

P.S.: Ich möchte dann hiermit auch klarstellen, das ich gegen DHL oder sonstige Logistik Unternehmen nichts habe...solange die Ihren Job wenigstengs ordentlich machen. ;-)


----------



## yoyo (21. Mai 2012)

DHL liefert dir das Rad innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen, wenn sie das Paket erhalten. Für die ist das eher 'n kleineres Unterfangen, 'n paar Fahrräder zu verschicken. Du bekommst die Mail mit der Trackingnummer, wenn quasi von YT dein Paketaufkleber erstellt wurde.  Damit weiß DHL, dass da bald 'ne Sendung kommen wird. Wann YT dann tatsächlich fertig mit der Montage ist und das Päckchen auch endlich in den Laster gelegt wird, ... tja. Lass dich überraschen.


----------



## Echion (21. Mai 2012)

yoyo schrieb:


> Wann YT dann tatsächlich fertig mit der Montage ist und das Päckchen auch endlich in den Laster gelegt wird, ... tja. Lass dich überraschen.


Danke für die Info...der Ablauf war mir aber auch schon vorher bekannt 
Worauf ich hinauswollte war, das selbst nach der Trackingnummer die 10 Tage keine Wochen- sondern Arbeitstage sind und YT, bzw. Ihre Serviceleister es nicht hinbekommen das Bike innerhlab von 10 Tagen an DHL zu übergeben...
Tja...und das mit der Überraschung...YT überrascht mich schon seit einigen Monaten...aber in all der Zeit war noch keine einzige positive Überraschung dabei...leider...und ich erwarte irgendwie auch keine positiven Überraschungen mehr...


----------



## Deleted 125853 (21. Mai 2012)

Wenn jetzt noch das dritte lange Wochenende ohne Bike an mir vorüberzieht muss ich echt ko.....en!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. Mai 2012)

Meine Mail kam am 14.5, jedoch sind lediglich, mit heute, 4 *Werk*tage vergangen


----------



## yoyo (21. Mai 2012)

Echion schrieb:


> Danke für die Info...der Ablauf war mir aber auch schon vorher bekannt
> Worauf ich hinauswollte war, das selbst nach der Trackingnummer die 10 Tage keine Wochen- sondern Arbeitstage sind und YT, bzw. Ihre Serviceleister es nicht hinbekommen das Bike innerhlab von 10 Tagen an DHL zu übergeben...
> Tja...und das mit der Überraschung...YT überrascht mich schon seit einigen Monaten...aber in all der Zeit war noch keine einzige positive Überraschung dabei...leider...und ich erwarte irgendwie auch keine positiven Überraschungen mehr...



Ach so, dann hab ich dich total missverstanden. ^^


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. Mai 2012)

Du meintest Echion falsch verstanden


----------



## Echion (21. Mai 2012)

Ich danke für das Verständnis...


----------



## timmeygasmus (21. Mai 2012)

ausm Facebook:



> [...] grad bei yt angerufen. meine Karre kommt diese und nächse woche nicht weil anscheinend immer noch teile fehlen und die nummer hab ich schon seit dem 8.5.




Ohne Worte.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (21. Mai 2012)

Wie jetzt? Ltd.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timmeygasmus (21. Mai 2012)

Jo, Ltd.


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Mai 2012)

Haben sie dann wenigstens versprochen es Anfang Juni zu liefern? Hört sich eher danach an als ob die noch gar nicht wissen wann diese Teile da am Start sind. So langsam isses echt blöd. Bisher konnte ich ja glücklicherweise ein Rad ausborgen aber ich würd jetzt gerne mal endlich planen können und eigenständig fahren.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. Mai 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> i believe in "Schusswaffen" wenn der Bock die Woche nicht kommt.....



ich zitiere mich kurz nochmal!


----------



## Echion (21. Mai 2012)

Oh Gott...möchte hier vielleicht jemand ein nigelnagelneues unausgepacktes YT Tues 2.0 LTD in L und ohne Namensaufdruck kaufen...ich hab kein Bock mehr drauf!


----------



## S*P*J (21. Mai 2012)

für 2000 kauf ich es dir ab


----------



## Echion (21. Mai 2012)

S*P*J schrieb:


> für 2000 kauf ich es dir ab


Ok... 2000,- für´s Bike + 2000,- Schmerzensgeld, dann kommen wir in´s Geschäft...
Und für 4000,- ist das Bike immernoch ein guter Deal  Coole Marke, tolle Geo und super Anbauteile...nicht wahr!?


----------



## njoerd (21. Mai 2012)

man gut das ich vor 8-10 Wochen nach anderen Rädern umgeschaut habe und seit 7-8 Wochen meinen Bock schon fahren kann!


----------



## Justin_Sane (21. Mai 2012)

So...nach dem schon das letzte lange Wochenende gecancelled worden ist, kann ich das nächste lange Wochenende wohl auch vergessen.
Hab nämlich noch nicht einmal eine Trackingnummer.

Zum guten Glück gehen wir erst in der ersten Juliwoche nach Chatel...wobei....was heisst hier "Glück"?!?!

Mit dem Glück klappt das wahrscheinlich auch nich.

Ganz ganz langsam nehm ich's nun auch mit Humor...mach ich halt eine Woche mit mir selbst Komasaufen in vive la france...ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## ale2812 (21. Mai 2012)

Justin_Sane schrieb:


> So...nach dem schon das letzte lange Wochenende gecancelled worden ist, kann ich das nächste lange Wochenende wohl auch vergessen.
> Hab nämlich noch nicht einmal eine Trackingnummer.
> 
> Zum guten Glück gehen wir erst in der ersten Juliwoche nach Chatel...wobei....was heisst hier "Glück"?!?!
> ...


es muss doch immer einen kameramann geben


----------



## Echion (21. Mai 2012)

njoerd schrieb:


> man gut das ich vor 8-10 Wochen nach anderen Rädern umgeschaut habe und seit 7-8 Wochen meinen Bock schon fahren kann!


Jaja...die Schadenfreude...eine der schönsten Freuden, nicht wahr...
Und um noch die ein oder andere Weisheit draufzulegen (nicht, dass die  hier nicht schon genannt wurden ):
Hinterher ist man immer schlauer.
Geiz ist halt nicht immer Geil.
Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.
Die können nicht viel, außer billig.
Support your local dealer.
etc, etc, etc...

Sooo und jetzt pack ich eines meiner anderen drei Räder aus und geh noch ein ründchen Biken...nur so, zur Entspannung und morgen kümmer ich mich wieder um das pimpen meiner Bikes...solange der neue Hobel noch nicht da ist bekommen die anderen eben mehr Liebe. Jetzt weiß ich ja was ich an denen habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bitschleuder (21. Mai 2012)

Echion schrieb:


> Sooo und jetzt pack ich eines meiner anderen drei Räder aus und geh noch ein ründchen Biken...nur so, zur Entspannung und morgen kümmer ich mich wieder um das pimpen meiner Bikes...solange der neue Hobel noch nicht da ist bekommen die anderen eben mehr Liebe. Jetzt weiß ich ja was ich an denen habe...



Hehe... Lustich... Dir gehts wie mir.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo Euch allen YT INDUSTRIES TUES 2.0 LTD. WC Bestellern,

ich habe lange Ã¼berlegt, ob ich diese Mail schreiben soll. Mittlerweile warten viele (die meisten?!) nun schon Ã¼ber ein halbes Jahr auf ihr bestelltes Bike. Da die Informationspolitik von YT mehr, als schlecht ist mÃ¶chte ich mir selber und natÃ¼rlich Euch nun ein Bild Ã¼ber den Status der Auslieferung machen.
Wir alle sind mit knapp 3000,-â¬ in Vorleistung getreten und ich denke jeder von Euch mÃ¶chte wissen, wie es um das bezahlte Geld bzw. das bestellte Bike steht.

Ich mÃ¶chte Euch bitten mir den Status Eurer Bestellung mitzuteilen. Da es sich um eine ganze Menge Besteller geht und ich mÃ¶glichst einfach Eure Antworten sortieren und auswerten will bitte ich Euch einfach einen der vier unten aufgefÃ¼hrten Stati in die Betreff Zeile zu kopieren anstatt dem voreingestellten Betreff.

1. Ich habe mein Bike mittlerweile erhalten und bin glÃ¼cklich
2. Ich habe eine Trackingnummer erhalten und mein Bike ist bereits unterwegs zu mir (Transport lÃ¤uft)
3. Ich habe eine Trackingnummer erhalten und warte auf den Eingangsscan bei DHL
4. Ich habe keine Trackingnummer erhalten

SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich teile ich Euch allen das Ergebnis der Umfrage mit, sobald ich die Antworten von Euch erhalten habe. Bitte schreibt mir Eure Antwort bis spÃ¤testens Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr.

Vielen Dank fÃ¼r Euer VerstÃ¤ndnis,

Markus Bxxxx




*Jetzt spamen mich die ungeduldigen kiddies zu weil sies net abwarten kÃ¶nnen, Danke YT fÃ¼r das weitergeben meiner emailadresse an Idioten!!*


----------



## Deleted 125853 (21. Mai 2012)

Bist Du das Daniel?

Nicht für ungut, aber das ungeduldige kiddy ist mittlerweile 45 Jahre alt, Vater von zwei Kindern und interessiert sich brennend dafür, ob er einen Handel mit einem vertrauenswürdigen Geschäftspartner abgeschlossen hat.


Gruß,

Markus

P. S.: Sollte natürlich nur einmal kommen die Mail doch leider hat sich der Mailserver aufgehängt. Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Echion (21. Mai 2012)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Bist Du das Daniel?
> Nicht für ungut, aber das ungeduldige kiddy ist mittlerweile 45 Jahre alt, Vater von zwei Kindern und interessiert sich brennend dafür, ob er einen Handel mit einem vertrauenswürdigen Geschäftspartner abgeschlossen hat.
> Gruß,
> Markus


Naja, die Frage bezüglich eines "vertrauenswürdigen Geschäftspartner" hat YT mit dem gezeigten Geschäftsgebahren doch selbst deutlich beantwortet.  ...zumindest für mein Verständnis...daher werde ich keine weiteren Geschäfte mit dieser Firma tätigen.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. Mai 2012)

Hi volleybecker, ja das bin ich, sry ich verstehe Deine ungeduld uns geht es glaube ich allen so, trotz meinen erst 31 Jahren bin ich es trotzdem weiterhin. Deine Mail kam bis jetzt *40 mal*!!!!

Anderseits verstehe ich auch nicht was diese Umfrage bringt, in 2 Tagen sind die zahlen schon wieder hinfällig wenn die bikes nach und nach rausgehen.
Also sry für den Ton aber alle 2 minuten rappelt mein Handy wegen der ein und selben Mail

stay tuned!
Daniel


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Mai 2012)

Komisch, die Mail ist bei mir gar nicht angekommen. Ist doch legitim. Mich interessiert das auch wie weit die überhaupt mit dem Versand sind.


----------



## bitschleuder (21. Mai 2012)

was ich mich manchmal frag is, ob irgendeiner von YT den Thread hier liest... Wissen die denn eigentlich, was die sich selbst für nen Schaden zufügen dadurch?? Was die sich für nen Ruf aufbauen?? Wahrscheinlich interessierts die gar nich....


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Komisch, die Mail ist bei mir gar nicht angekommen. Ist doch legitim. Mich interessiert das auch wie weit die überhaupt mit dem Versand sind.



Klar kein Ding, ob ich antworte is ja dann was anderes, aber 40 mal die mail zu bekommen.......nervt!!


----------



## Echion (21. Mai 2012)

bitschleuder schrieb:


> was ich mich manchmal frag is, ob irgendeiner von YT den Thread hier liest... Wissen die denn eigentlich, was die sich selbst für nen Schaden zufügen dadurch?? Was die sich für nen Ruf aufbauen?? Wahrscheinlich interessierts die gar nich....


schau dir mal die Facebook Seite an...da antwortet YT überhaupt nicht mehr auf jegliche Tues 2.0 & Ltd. fragen oder Kommentaren...auf alles andere wird jedoch prompt und sehr nett geantwortet mit. "Wende dich bitte an den Kundenservice."- Standard Antwort...lächerlich was die als internetbasierter Anbieter da abliefern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. Mai 2012)

vor 9 Stunden haben Sie noch geantwortet. Bei manchen Kommentaren würd ich auch nicht antworten.....


----------



## Echion (21. Mai 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> vor 9 Stunden haben Sie noch geantwortet. Bei manchen Kommentaren würd ich auch nicht antworten.....


Ok...zugegeben, bei manchen Kommentaren muss man wirklich nicht antworten...allerdings sind die Kommentare teilweise ja auch verständlich.
Hab eben aber nochmal nachgeschaut und keine Antwort vor 9 Stunden zum Thema Tues 2.0 & Ltd. gefunden, die letzte Antwort von YT auf deren eigener FB Seite war am Samstag um 14.15 Uhr zu dem Thema...und da gings nur um die verbauten Federn...aber ok...immerhin, ein Tropfen auf einem heißen Stein.


----------



## LordLinchpin (21. Mai 2012)

ich weiß ich gehöre zur konkurrenz, aber: hättet ihr euch ein flashzone bestellt hättet ihr schon lange zeit auf dem rad verbringen können. klar, kostet ein paar euro mehr, aber ich bin seit märz unterwegs. und ich habe bezahlt als ich es abgeholt habe. und BITTE BITTE BITTE kommt jetzt nicht mit "das ist auch erst ab kw 27 lieferbar". denkt mal dran wann ihr euer rad bestellt habt.


----------



## bitschleuder (21. Mai 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ich weiß ich gehöre zur konkurrenz, aber: hättet ihr euch ein flashzone bestellt hättet ihr schon lange zeit auf dem rad verbringen können. klar, kostet ein paar euro mehr, aber ich bin seit märz unterwegs. und ich habe bezahlt als ich es abgeholt habe. und BITTE BITTE BITTE kommt jetzt nicht mit "das ist auch erst ab kw 27 lieferbar". denkt mal dran wann ihr euer rad bestellt habt.



dafür siehts k*** aus...


----------



## cliomare (21. Mai 2012)

bitschleuder schrieb:


> dafür siehts k*** aus...



10x edler wie das YT. Aber das ist wohl Geschmacksache.


----------



## bitschleuder (21. Mai 2012)

cliomare schrieb:


> 10x edler wie das YT. Aber das ist wohl Geschmacksache.



naja, das kann ich nicht beurteilen, hab das YT noch nicht vor mir gesehen. Und von fotos würd ich mich das nicht trauen zu behaupten. Geschmackssache isses, definitiv. Deswegen hab ich ja das YT bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaetZ (21. Mai 2012)

Die Email kam zwar oft vom Markus aber ich finde es simnvoll.

Mir kommt es so vor, als wären höchstens ein Viertel der Bikes ausgeliefert worden oder es haben zufälligerweise die ihres bekommen, welche sich nicht in Internetforen aufhalten um zu sagen "Hier, ich hab eins". 
Ich denke auch nicht dass sich der Versand bzw. das Zusammenbauen der Räder beschleunigen wird. Damit meine ich, wenn bis jetzt z.b. ein Viertel der Räder raus sind, dauert es wohl noch dreimal so lange bis alle verschickt sind. Also nochmal 3 Wochen warten?
Hoffentlich gibt das alte nicht auch noch den Geist auf


----------



## Apeman (21. Mai 2012)

was mir aber bei yt industries aufstößt, sind nicht die guten bikes zu  günstigen preisen, sondern die art und weise wie sie produziert und  vermarktet werden. 

wer sich mit wirtschaft auskennt und damit wie sie funktioniert, der  weiss, dass ein (fahrrad-) discounter (wie z.b. auch kick, aldi, liedl,  ikea & co.) die preise nur hinbekommen, weil andere menschen dafür  zahlen müßen. ohne ausbäutung kann man heutzutage keine günstigen preise  mehr anbieten. 

zitat: "Wir verzichten auf Ladengeschäfte und optimieren ständig alle  Schritte in Entwicklung, Produktion und Vertrieb, um möglichst viele  Kosten einzusparen."

und nur weil der "fachhandel" ausgeschaltet wird (und dadurch viele  menschen keinen job in der fahrradbranche haben),  können solche preise  noch lange nicht entstehen... 

denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## yoobee (21. Mai 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> hätte...täte...pupe



Ich hätte inzwischen hunderte andere Bikes kaufen können! Will ich aber nicht! Ich will genau das eine Top-Bike zum Top-Preis, und mir war von Anfang an klar, dass sie bei 500 Bestellungen NIE und NIMMER im April ausliefern werden. Das ist der einzige Vorwurf, den ich YT mache - APRIL zu versprechen. Sie hätten einfach Juni sagen sollen, und alle hätten sich gefreut, es schon im Mai zu haben!


----------



## Echion (21. Mai 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ich weiß ich gehöre zur konkurrenz, aber: hättet ihr euch ein flashzone bestellt hättet ihr schon lange zeit auf dem rad verbringen können. klar, kostet ein paar euro mehr, aber ich bin seit märz unterwegs. und ich habe bezahlt als ich es abgeholt habe. und BITTE BITTE BITTE kommt jetzt nicht mit "das ist auch erst ab kw 27 lieferbar". denkt mal dran wann ihr euer rad bestellt habt.


Hey, nichts für ungut aber ich glaube du hast nicht so ganz verstanden worum es wirklich geht...zumindest mir, für andere kann ich nicht sprechen.
Es geht nicht um die Lieferzeit, darum wie gut oder schlecht das Bike ist oder von welchem hersteller es ist. Es geht darum, das hier einfach so ziemlich alles falsch gelaufen ist was man falsch machen kann in Punkto "Customer -Relation".
YT lügt seine Kunden an und das darf sich einfach keine Firma erlauben, egal wie alt oder jung sie ist und welche Reputation sie bisher hat.
Wenn sie von Anfang an mit offenen Karten gespielt hätten und mir/uns reinen Wein eingeschänkt hätten, dann wäre ich der letzte gewesen, der meckern würde. Ich hätte die Verzögerung murrend akzeptiert und gut wäre es gewesen.
Das hat YT nicht getan, deshalb sind es in Zukunft keine Geschäftspartner mehr für mich...Ende der Geschichte.

Und solange das Bike nicht da ist, nehm ich eben eines meiner anderen..wie weiter vorne schon erwähnt...also fallen mir persönlich auch keine Biketage aus.
Und btw...auch wenn ich in Koblenz arbeite...die Canyon Bikes gefallen mir einfach nicht. Unabhängig von der Qualität, da ich nie eines gefahren bin kann ich darüber auch nicht urteilen..


----------



## eLw00d (21. Mai 2012)

Apeman schrieb:


> denkt mal drüber nach



Und wer garantiert, dass es bei anderen Herstellern nicht genauso abgeht?
Nur halt dass dort die Gewinnspanne höher ist.


----------



## Apeman (21. Mai 2012)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Und wer garantiert, dass es bei anderen Herstellern nicht genauso abgeht?
> Nur halt dass dort die Gewinnspanne höher ist.




die gewinnspanne ist bei anderen unternehmen sicherlich so hoch wie z.b. bei yt.

alleine die tatsache das bei anderen herstellern nicht "nur" 5-7 sondern bestimmt 40-1.000 angestellte arbeiten 

ist auch nicht gegen den markus als person oder sonst wen gerichtet der da arbeitet, sondern einfach die tatsache, dass die günstigen preise durch aggresive "preispolitik" und drückung der löhne (knebelverträge ect.) zu stande kommen.

desto länger die "produzenten" (z.b. die in taiwan) mit ihrer produktion brauchen, desto niedriger können yt die preise drücken, da die vorgegebenen und vereinbarten termine (die natürlich vertraglich und rechtens so festgehalten wurden) vom produzenten nicht eingehalten werden können. 
bedeutet also durch aggresivere verandlungen größere gewinnspannen für den "direktvertreiber".  

das wird auch meiner meinung nach der grund sein, warum ihr so lange auf die bikes warten müßt 

aber es ist wie bei jedem anderen "discounter" auch immer die eigene gewissensfrage, die man sich stellen sollte.


----------



## rm7lover (21. Mai 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ich weiß ich gehöre zur konkurrenz, aber: hättet ihr euch ein flashzone bestellt hättet ihr schon lange zeit auf dem rad verbringen können. klar, kostet ein paar euro mehr, aber ich bin seit märz unterwegs. und ich habe bezahlt als ich es abgeholt habe. und BITTE BITTE BITTE kommt jetzt nicht mit "das ist auch erst ab kw 27 lieferbar". denkt mal dran wann ihr euer rad bestellt habt.



mein gott, die laaberbacke schon wieder.... wieso verschlägt es dich eigentlich immer hier her? kapierst du nicht, dass hier in dem thread jeder ein yt kaufen will, weil die canyons mit ihren geraden rahmen einfach nur langweilig sind? da macht auch der preis und die ausstattung nix weg.....


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. Mai 2012)

Apeman schrieb:


> die gewinnspanne ist bei anderen unternehmen sicherlich nicht so hoch wie z.b. bei yt.
> 
> alleine die tatsache das bei anderen herstellern nicht "nur" 5-7 sondern bestimmt 40-1.000 angestellte arbeiten
> 
> ...


selten so en quatsch gelesen......


----------



## Apeman (21. Mai 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> selten so en quatsch gelesen......



wer sich mit dem thema mal auseinander setzen will, der kann gerne mal den "wdr marken check" anschauen. über h&m, aldi und co. dieses prinzip ist auf alle "discounter" anzuwenden. ausnahmen bestätigen die regel 

hier einer der links: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHl15YO2yL0&feature=related"]Der H&M-Check  - Markencheck - WDR - DAS ERSTE - ARD      - YouTube[/nomedia][nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSKP_55N5ys"]Der Aldi Check   markt   WDR Fernsehen      - YouTube[/nomedia]

edit: hier z.b was über apple in taiwan: http://www.heise.de/jobs/meldung/Proteste-gegen-taiwanischen-Apple-Zulieferer-Wintek-219967.html

edit2: 


> zeig mir das mal schwarz auf weiß


1. basiskurs wirtschaft I


> reine Vermutung, oder kannst du das belegen?


2. nein! belegen kann ich es nicht. müßte ja dann nach taiwan und china reisen um mir die arbeitsbedingungen der "pruduzenten" und "zulieferer" anzuschauen. aber das kann man sich ja selber ausmalen wie die preise zustande kommen.


> schonmal drüber nachgedacht das bei größeren Abnahmemengen die Preise fallen?


3. klar bekommt man bei großabnahmen bessere konditionen! das ist bei allen anderen großen und kleinen fahrradherstellern (und wirdschaftsteilnehmern wie z.b. das "metro" prinziep der metrogroup [saturn, mediamarkt usw.]) nicht anders und auch nicht verwerflich.


> so so


4. spiegelt nur meine meinung wieder


> kann kaum noch schlafen...


5. sag ich doch... ist eine reine gewissensfrage. so wie der kauf bei kick, aldi und co 


edit3: ihr könnt ja gerne mal an yt eine email schreiben und fragen ob ihre "produzenten" und "zulieferer" irgentwelche din normen in diese richtung erfüllen!?


----------



## yoobee (21. Mai 2012)

Troll dich, du Spinner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (21. Mai 2012)

YT & Co. sind aber keine Discounter, die ihre Einkaufspreise durch Marktmacht drücken, sondern schlicht mittelständische Unternehmen, die eben lediglich einen, direkten Vertriebskanal nutzen. Mit Sicherheit kaufen die teurer ein als Specialized, Trek usw. Der Direktvertrieb macht es eben aus, ebenso die meist nicht ganz so breite Produktpalette. Mit Hungerlöhnen hat das weder in Deutschland noch in Taiwan was zu tun. Aber was wär das Leben ohne Halbwissen


----------



## xpmtb (21. Mai 2012)

Does someone receive the DHL tracking number for the ltd recently / today ?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2012)

dirtmag schrieb:


> ..... Mit Hungerlöhnen hat das weder in Deutschland noch in Taiwan was zu tun. Aber was wär das Leben ohne Halbwissen



Der Lohn für die Leiharbeiter ist genau so hoch wie die Quallität der Montage der Räder.

G.


----------



## Apeman (21. Mai 2012)

yoobee schrieb:


> Troll dich, du Spinner.



das war unnötig. 



> YT & Co. sind aber keine Discounter, die ihre Einkaufspreise durch  Marktmacht drücken, sondern schlicht mittelständische Unternehmen, die  eben lediglich einen, direkten Vertriebskanal nutzen. Mit Sicherheit  kaufen die teurer ein als Specialized, Trek usw. Der Direktvertrieb  macht es eben aus, ebenso die meist nicht ganz so breite Produktpalette.  Mit Hungerlöhnen hat das weder in Deutschland noch in Taiwan was zu  tun. Aber was wär das Leben ohne Halbwissen



naja in deutschland bekommt sicher keiner hungerlöhne!

was in taiwan abgeht kann ich so nicht sagen...

aber nur duch direktvertrieb sind solche preise nicht zu schaffen!


----------



## cliomare (21. Mai 2012)

Apeman schrieb:


> das war unnötig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Direktvertrieb, kein teures WC Team, keine Rabatte, wenig Restware am Saisonende, kleine Produktpalette etc...

Du kannst sicher sein, dass die großen Firmen weniger zahlen im Einkauf für die Teile wie YT. Und YT zahlt für die Rahmen sicher auch nicht weniger als andere Firmen, die beim selben Produzenten einkaufen.

Dieses Direktversender-Bashing nervt langsam, egal ob Biken, Surfen etc...


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Mai 2012)

Apeman schrieb:


> aber nur duch direktvertrieb sind solche preise nicht zu schaffen!



Und trek oder specialized oder sonstwer zahlt dort freiwillig mehr weil sie an die armen arbeiter denken ... Träum weiter  ... Im Gegenteil ... Die haben mehr Macht den Preis zu drücken und den Gewinn zu maximieren


----------



## teatimetom (21. Mai 2012)

what he said


----------



## Apeman (21. Mai 2012)

@ olbe: bestimmt! aber die verkaufen dann wenigstens ihre räder im laden = arbeitsplätze in de 

naja what ever! ob halbwissen oder nicht. kann jeder handhaben wie er will. 

wollte nur mal darüber gesprochen haben. irgendwann muß ja mal damit angefangen werden. 

*ironie on* der selbsternannte samariter verschwindet jetzt wieder aus dem yt forum *ironie off*


----------



## bitschleuder (21. Mai 2012)

Apeman schrieb:


> naja what ever! ob halbwissen oder nicht. kann jeder handhaben wie er will.
> 
> wollte nur mal darüber gesprochen haben. irgendwann muß ja mal damit angefangen werden.
> 
> *ironie on* der selbsternannte samariter verschwindet jetzt wieder aus dem yt forum *ironie off*



wayne's...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Und trek oder specialized oder sonstwer zahlt dort freiwillig mehr weil sie an die armen arbeiter denken ... Träum weiter  ... Im Gegenteil ... Die haben mehr Macht den Preis zu drücken und den Gewinn zu maximieren



Ja, je größer, desto schlimmer. So wirds wohl wahrscheinlich wirklich sein




> naja in deutschland bekommt sicher keiner hungerlöhne



Na, da bist du aber nicht auf den neuesten Stand


G.


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Mai 2012)

cliomare schrieb:


> 10x edler wie das YT. Aber das ist wohl Geschmacksache.



Der Rahmen ist langweilig und das P/L-Verhältnis schlechter.


----------



## cliomare (21. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist langweilig und das P/L-Verhältnis schlechter.



Na ja, mir gefallen eben die geraden Rohre beim Canyon viel besser. Und die Lackierung find ich edler, das YT kommt mir einfach zu prollig daher. Irgendwie hab ich bei YT einfach die Assoziation mit den halbwüchsigen Donwhill-Prolos im Kopf. 

Die besten Parts für den niedrigsten Preis hat sicher das YT, keine Frage. Wenn man noch andere Faktoren wie Lieferzeit miteinberechnet, ist das Canyon vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis vielleicht nicht so schlecht 

Aber jedem das seine, finde es auf jeden Fall gut dass es mit YT solche Bikes für "wenig" Geld gibt!


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Mai 2012)

Das Canyon ist sicher nicht schlecht aber ich finde die Proportionen vom dicken Unterrohr zu dem dünnen Obberrohr einfach daneben.

Wenn der Yt-Rahmen mal eine anständige Lackierung verpasst bekommt sieht der richtig gut aus. Und sooo schlimm ist die ldt.-Lackierung auch nihct.


----------



## eLw00d (22. Mai 2012)

cliomare schrieb:


> 10x edler wie das YT. Aber das ist wohl Geschmacksache.



Mal abgesehen von den optischen Gesichtspunkten ist der steile Lenkwinkel und das hohe Tretlager des Canyons nicht jedermanns Fall.
Ich hab mir genau aus dem Grund das Tues 2.0 bestellt.
Keinen Bock mehr auf Freeride-Geometrie. Ich will Rennen fahren.

Aber auch was das Design angeht: YT!


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (22. Mai 2012)

Ich bin das Canyon auch schon gefahren.
Auf jeden Fall ein gutes Bike, Welten besser als das alte FRX. Preis-/Leistung ist eh top.

Trotzdem kommts meiner Meinung nach Geometriemäßig nicht ganz ans Tues heran, es ist ein kleines bisschen zu hoch und das Tues nochmal ne spur laufruhiger/souveräner.

Ist aber jetzt schon Kritik auf hohem Niveau, im Endeffekt bleibts Geschmackssache.

(und nein, ich hab ganz und gar nix gegen Canyon - hab selber auch noch ein Torque daheim stehen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cliomare (22. Mai 2012)

Das verwundert mich jetzt etwas. 
In der niedrigen/flachen Einstellung hat das Canyon 2012 63,9° Lenkwinkel (also nicht mal ein halbes Grad steiler) und eine Tretlagerhöhe von 345 mm. Das Tues 2.0 hat laut Homepage 360mm und ist somit höher?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2012)

62,6° steht in der Freeride...aber auch das es keine Renmaschine ist, sondern ein Bikeparkrad.

G.


----------



## fone (22. Mai 2012)

bitschleuder schrieb:


> wayne's...


world? mudda? schwester? bike? oder meinst du mehrere waynes? 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> 62,6° steht in der Freeride...aber auch das es keine Renmaschine ist, sondern ein Bikeparkrad.


über 62,5° kann man kein bike mehr fahren!
wenn man das neupulvern des tues einrechnet und den damit verbundenen garantieverlust, ist der deal gar nicht mehr so gut 
hättet ihr euch mal ein makulu geholt...   ach ne, geht gar nicht mit 64°


----------



## Echion (22. Mai 2012)

fone schrieb:


> hättet ihr euch mal ein makulu geholt.


Wieso ein Bike kaufen das mir nicht gefällt? 
Ok, ich hätte es früher gehabt...was die Sache ja aber noch verschlimmern würde, denn dann müsste ich ja noch länger auf einem Bike rum fahren das mir nicht gefällt...das wäre dann ja schon Selbstkasteiung...nene, lass ma...dann warte ich lieber noch ein bissl


----------



## bitschleuder (22. Mai 2012)

fone schrieb:


> world? mudda? schwester? bike? oder meinst du mehrere waynes?



Nein. Waynes interessiert... Das gilt übrigens auch für deinen beitrag...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (22. Mai 2012)

timmeygasmus schrieb:


> ausm Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das macht mir echt Angst, rufe da gleich mal an und will wissen was da los is


----------



## fone (22. Mai 2012)

Echion schrieb:


> ...dann warte ich lieber noch ein bissl


na, dann passts doch  yt kümmert sich halt um die wünsche seiner kunden 






so, genug geneckt, hf.


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (22. Mai 2012)

cliomare schrieb:


> Das verwundert mich jetzt etwas.
> In der niedrigen/flachen Einstellung hat das Canyon 2012 63,9° Lenkwinkel (also nicht mal ein halbes Grad steiler) und eine Tretlagerhöhe von 345 mm. Das Tues 2.0 hat laut Homepage 360mm und ist somit höher?



Ich meinte eher die Rahmenkonstruktion. Man sitzt nicht so "im Bike", das Oberrohr war mir zu hoch.

Die Diskussion, was von der Freeride zu halten ist, lassen wir lieber - ich hab nur meine persönlichen Erfahrungen geschildert.


----------



## Justin_Sane (22. Mai 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Das macht mir echt Angst, rufe da gleich mal an und will wissen was da los is



Ahhh...ich trau mich nicht an zu rufen, weil ich Schiss vor der Antwort habe! 

Frägst du bitte für mich? Dankkkeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Echion (22. Mai 2012)

fone schrieb:


> na, dann passts doch  yt kümmert sich halt um die wünsche seiner kunden


Aussage 1: Jawoll...Du Makalu, Ich Tues (bzw die Parts) 
Aussage 2: ähm...neee...leider nicht...deshalb in Zukunft auch kein YT mehr für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (22. Mai 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 62,6° steht in der Freeride...aber auch das es keine Renmaschine ist, sondern ein Bikeparkrad.
> 
> G.



Spitze, im Bikepark ohne Kurven 
Ham sie warscheinlich mit dem Ei Fone Winkel App gemessen... 

Wird schon noch Jungs, Daumen Drück


----------



## eLw00d (22. Mai 2012)

cliomare schrieb:


> Das verwundert mich jetzt etwas.
> In der niedrigen/flachen Einstellung hat das Canyon 2012 63,9° Lenkwinkel (also nicht mal ein halbes Grad steiler) und eine Tretlagerhöhe von 345 mm. Das Tues 2.0 hat laut Homepage 360mm und ist somit höher?



345mm?

Das ist doch noch tiefer als ein Demo8, oder?
Hmm... da hatte ich dann wohl die alten Daten im Kopf...

Aber 345mm wäre schon herb. Dürfte vielen Pedalpins das Leben kosten.
Ich weiß aber selber nicht wo nach unten hin die sinnvolle Grenze liegt.
Bin bisher immer mit ziemlich hohen Tretlagern unterwegs gewesen.

Hab dann mal ein Demo getestet und wollte von da an ein tiefes haben.


----------



## doktor_g (22. Mai 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Das macht mir echt Angst, rufe da gleich mal an und will wissen was da los is



Es wäre toll, wenn Du das Ergebnis Deines Telefonats hier mitteilen könntest. Ich trau mich auch nicht so richtig anzurufen. Hab die DHL-Trackingnummer schon seit dem 8.5.. Und morgen sind die 10 Werktage rum...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (22. Mai 2012)

2 mal versucht geht keiner ran.....gebe dann bescheid!


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Spitze, im Bikepark ohne Kurven
> Ham sie warscheinlich mit dem Ei Fone Winkel App gemessen...



Zum einen ist Kurvenfahren heutzutage sowas von Out...und wenn überhaupt dann mit Anlieger ...drum sind auf nem Trail heutzutage auch alle so langsam

...und zum Andere testen die heutzutage nur noch mit Apps. Die geben nur noch die Daten ein (die mit anderen Apps gemessen wurden) und dan sagt die Fahreigenschaftenapp wie sich das Rad auf verschieden Strecken und bei unterschiedlichen Verhältnissen verhält

Hab ich gelesen...auf meiner BikeNewsApp...

G.


----------



## xpmtb (22. Mai 2012)

I have just received the trackingnumber


----------



## yoobee (22. Mai 2012)

xpmtb schrieb:


> I have just received the trackingnumber



Me too


----------



## Justin_Sane (22. Mai 2012)

Me too...just 10 Minutes ago!!! That means...at least 4 weeks and I will do my first ride!! Perfect!!!!


----------



## fone (22. Mai 2012)

sollte wahrscheinlich "at most 4 weeks" heißen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Justin_Sane (22. Mai 2012)

Nach allem was in dem Thread hier steht ---> AT LEAST!!!


----------



## Echion (22. Mai 2012)

Justin_Sane schrieb:


> at least 4 weeks and I will do my first ride!


Naja, das passt schon...würde eher sagen, er ist Realist und kennt die Firma!


----------



## DaetZ (22. Mai 2012)

Hab auch gerade meine Tracking Nr bekommen, wahrscheinlich hauen sie noch schnell alle Nummern zur Beruhigung raus, galub aber nicht dass mein Bike die nächsten zwei wochen kommt


----------



## Echion (22. Mai 2012)

DaetZ schrieb:


> galub aber nicht dass mein Bike die nächsten zwei wochen kommt


Wie gesagt, Trackinnummer am 09.05. erhalten..bis heute keine Statusänderung...bei anderen angeblich Dienstags Trackingnummer erhalten, nächste Woche stand´s Bike vor der Tür...angeblich!
Wollte mal nachfragen aber ausgerechnet heute geht keiner bei YT ans Telefon...schon fünf mal dort angerufen, etweder besetztzeichen oder es hat solange geklingelt bis mich irgendwas oder irgendwer einfach aus der Leitung geworfen hat.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (22. Mai 2012)

aaaaaaalso, laut YT gibt es keine probleme hinsichtlich der parts, sie bauen schnellstmöglich auf und hauen nach und nach die bikes raus, auch gerade sind wieder welche in den versand gegangen. zu einzelenen bestellungen kann natürlich keine auskunft gegeben werden. da, wie wir alle wissen, die bikes montiert werden wie sie aus dem container kommen. jetzt heisst es weiterhin abwarten und hoffen dass die 10 Tage, nach erhalt der mail, eingehalten werden. 




Echion schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Trackinnummer am 09.05. erhalten..bis heute keine Statusänderung...



sind ja auch nur 7 *Werk*tage vergangen seit dem 9.5, cool bleiben...



DaetZ schrieb:


> Hab auch gerade meine Tracking Nr bekommen, wahrscheinlich hauen sie noch schnell alle Nummern zur Beruhigung raus, galub aber nicht dass mein Bike die nächsten zwei wochen kommt



2 wochen = 10 *Werk*tage


----------



## PioneerPixel (22. Mai 2012)

Danke der Info  *ungeduldig wartet*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echion (22. Mai 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> sind ja auch nur 7 *Werk*tage vergangen seit dem 9.5, *cool bleiben*...


Klar...hast ja recht...jetzt sollte ich auch so fair sein und YT die Chance geben die 10 Werktage auszunutzen...also...ich beruhig mich mal wieder und geh ein ründchen Biken...das hilft doch ungemein, vor allem bei dem Wetter!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (22. Mai 2012)

genau denk an dein blutdruck  wenn die 10 tage rum sind dann machen wir krawall und remmidemmi!


----------



## Justin_Sane (22. Mai 2012)

Dachte, dass machen wir eh alle geschlossen zusammen, wenn wir endlich unsere Bikes haben?!?!


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Mai 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> 2 wochen = 10 *Werk*tage


 
= 12 werktage !!!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (22. Mai 2012)

bei dem verzug sollte es so sein ja


----------



## Echion (22. Mai 2012)

Genuch jetzt...ab auf´s Bike!





OLB EMan schrieb:


> = 12 werktage !!!


Mh...glaubst du, dass bei YT oder den Serviceleistern die die Kiste zusammenschrauben am Samstag gearbeitet wird???


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (22. Mai 2012)

Sehts doch mal positiv, solang ihr kein Bike habt,verletzt ihr euch auch nicht.
Ich allerdings veletze mich gerne.
Ernie


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (22. Mai 2012)

toller beitrag, 8 leuten gefällt das!


----------



## rush_dc (22. Mai 2012)

was haben politiker und yt gemeinsam? - leere versprechungen!


----------



## maximal (22. Mai 2012)

Ich könnt mir aber auch schon wieder selber inne Fresse hauen weil ich mich schon gefreut hab, nach drei versauten Wochenende über Pfingsten endlich die Kiste zu fahren! F....n ey!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rush_dc (22. Mai 2012)

geht mir genauso, hab zwar nur ein normales 2.0 bestellt aber das wird auch nicht bis zum letzten langen we anfang juni hier sein....  
so langsam bereue ichs echt nicht paar euros mehr in die hand genommen zu haben, geiz ist leider nicht geil


----------



## Echion (22. Mai 2012)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> Sehts doch mal positiv, solang ihr kein Bike habt,verletzt ihr euch auch nicht.


FALSCH...man kann sich auch mit anderen Bikes ganz gut auf die Fresse legen...so wie ich gerade...also in diesem Sinne...danke an Lapierre für das robuste Bike, Giro für den tollen Full Face Helm (der mir wohl gerade die Fresse gerettet und den Baumstamm schön bearbeitet hat) und 661 für die robusten Schützer...und an den lieben Gott dafür, dass Wunden wieder heilen werden...
Hach...was´n Spass  auch ohne YT Radl


----------



## Ivan89 (22. Mai 2012)

rush_dc schrieb:


> geht mir genauso, hab zwar nur ein normales 2.0 bestellt aber das wird auch nicht bis zum letzten langen we anfang juni hier sein....
> so langsam bereue ichs echt nicht paar euros mehr in die hand genommen zu haben, geiz ist leider nicht geil




Geht mir ebenso. Habe auch ein normales 2.0 bestellt... und die Saison zieht an mir vorbei -.-

Eine Frage, wann hast du denn dein Bike bestellt?
Ich habe am 1.3 bestellt und mir wurde vor einigen Tagen von einem YT Mitarbeiter gesagt, dass mein Bike im Lauf der ersten Juni Woche versendet wird...


----------



## rush_dc (22. Mai 2012)

7.3, mir wurde auch gesagt dass es kw 23 verschickt wird.


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Mai 2012)

Haha bis dahin haben die nicht mal die Hälfte der Ltd.'s verschickt wenn es so weitergeht.


----------



## timmeygasmus (22. Mai 2012)

Das ist echt eine ver****te ******** was da abgeht. Ich hab nach der ersten Charge von letzter Woche auch nirgendwo mehr gehört dass sich was im Tracking getan hätte bzgl. Versand.
Vielleicht tut sich ja wie letzte Woche Mittwoch morgen irgendwas...


----------



## trigger666 (23. Mai 2012)

Hi,

besitzt einer der hier Mitlesenden das "einfache Tues"(1.899)? Mit welchen Federn wurde das Bike ausgeliefert oder wurden die Federn entsprechend des Gewichts des Käufers angepasst?

Gibt es schon persönliche Erfahrungswerte mit/zu dem Bike?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (23. Mai 2012)

eben noch mal mit nem kumpel gesprochen der auch ein Ltd. bestellt hat. ihm wurde am telefon gesagt diese und kommende Woche gehen keine bikes raus....

also wurde ich gestern treist angelogen oder die wissen wirklich selbst nicht was sie dort machen. ich war ja echt geduldig doch nach so ner ******** platzt mir der sack!

das war definitiv das letzte bike das ich bei YT gekauft habe, missgeburten!


----------



## Neo83 (23. Mai 2012)

Komische Sache.
Bei mir hat sich der Status der Sendungsverfolgung auf 40% geändert.
Also ist gestern doch mindestens ein Bike an DHL gegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rm7lover (23. Mai 2012)

ich geb schön langsam die hoffnung auf, überhaupt eins zu bekommen. hab vorgestern angerufen, mir konnte auch nur gesagt werden, dass sie momentan nicht wissen, wo mein bike zusammengebaut wird, jedoch aber bis ende nächster woche, und jetzt kommts, --------ALLE----------- ltds. verschickt werden. was soll ich jetzt noch glauben nach vorher gehenden post?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (23. Mai 2012)

ich verzweifel echt gerade, 3 anrufe 3 verschiedene aussagen, ich kotze mehr als ich essen kann


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Mai 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> ihm wurde am telefon gesagt diese und kommende Woche gehen keine bikes raus....



Bitte was? Mit welcher Begründung?

Das geht jetzt schon gefühlt einen Monat lang mit den "nächste Woche werden die letzten versendet"-Aussagen.


----------



## timmeygasmus (23. Mai 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> ich verzweifel echt gerade, 3 anrufe 3 verschiedene aussagen, ich kotze mehr als ich essen kann



Erzähl mal.


----------



## Echion (23. Mai 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> genau denk an dein blutdruck  wenn die 10 tage rum sind dann machen wir krawall und remmidemmi!


Willste schonmal die Blutdruckmanschette anlegen ...und/oder in der Garage Hacken, Schippen und sonstige Waffen klar machen ...
Radfahren hilft beim Stressabbau wirklich...hab´s gestern mal wieder selbst deutlich erlebt!

Aber die Aussage, dass alle Ltd. bis Ende der Woche verschickt sein sollen klingt doch gut... (Wenn man es denn glauben möchte...vor guten 2k Jahren ist ja auch einer übers Wasser gelaufen...wenn man es denn glaubt. )

Glauben bzw. Vertrauen kann man YT inzwischen nicht mehr..die Reden sich um Kopf und Kragen.
Ich denke auch, das die linke Hand bei denen nicht so ganz weiß was die rechte gerade tut...und das macht auch einiges klarer, wenn die Kommunikation innerhalb einer so kleinen Firma schon nicht passt, wie sollen sie dann ordentlich mit mehrern hundert, wenn nicht gar tausend Kunden kommunizieren!?
Da ist Chaos vorprogrammiert.


----------



## rm7lover (23. Mai 2012)

ich such hier gerade verzweifelt den "gefällt mir" button!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (23. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Bitte was? Mit welcher Begründung?
> 
> Das geht jetzt schon gefühlt einen Monat lang mit den "nächste Woche werden die letzten versendet"-Aussagen.



weiß ich noch nicht hat nur geschrieben ihm wurde auch gesagt diese und kommende woche keine bikes ich ruf ihn später mal an und frag nach was er genau gesagt bekommen hat. 

geduld hab ich ja, nur verarschen lasse ich mich ungerne :fist:


----------



## Hermstyler (23. Mai 2012)

So,
10 Werktage sind nun bei mir vorbei.
Jetzt fang ich auch an Terz zu machen! Auch wenns nichts bringt....


----------



## yoyo (23. Mai 2012)

Hermstyler schrieb:


> Ps. Hatte der Schüler in Memmingen auch ein LTD. bestellt?



Nicht witzig.


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Mai 2012)

Hermstyler schrieb:


> Ps. Hatte der Schüler in Memmingen auch ein LTD. bestellt?


 
Sehr makaber


----------



## Master80 (23. Mai 2012)

Hermstyler schrieb:


> Ps. Hatte der Schüler in Memmingen auch ein LTD. bestellt?




Nicht witzig!


----------



## othu (23. Mai 2012)

ich hab kein Tues2.0 Ltd. bestellt, mir fälltnur auf, dass ich die identischen Beiträge letztes Jahr auch schon gelesen habe...
Könnt ihr nicht einfach vom Kauf zurücktreten? Oder zumindest per Einschreiben eine Frist für die Lieferung setzen und bei Nichteinhaltung a)Schadenersatz fordern (z.b. die Leihgebühren für ein Bike im Bikepark...) oder b)vom Kauf zurücktreten?


----------



## yoobee (23. Mai 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Könnt ihr nicht einfach vom Kauf zurücktreten?



Warum sollten wir??? Das Bike ist obergeil.

Geduld ist eine Tugend, die hier viele nicht besitzen. Sie nerven lieber rum.


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Mai 2012)

othu schrieb:


> ich hab kein Tues2.0 Ltd. bestellt, mir fälltnur auf, dass ich die identischen Beiträge letztes Jahr auch schon gelesen habe...
> Könnt ihr nicht einfach vom Kauf zurücktreten? Oder zumindest per Einschreiben eine Frist für die Lieferung setzen und bei Nichteinhaltung a)Schadenersatz fordern (z.b. die Leihgebühren für ein Bike im Bikepark...) oder b)vom Kauf zurücktreten?



Was bringt das? Würden das alle durchziehen wäre YT wahrscheinlich pleite und wir hätten trotzdem kein Bike.


----------



## Justin_Sane (23. Mai 2012)

> Geduld ist eine Tugend, die hier viele nicht besitzen. Sie nerven lieber rum.


Geduld ist das eine - absichtliche Falschinformationen das andere. Von daher finde ich dein "nerven" nicht passend....im Gegenteil!

Sollen wir deiner Meinung nach schreiben "Wuhuu...alles toll! Lassen wir ihnen halt noch Zeit bis zum Herbst...reicht ja dann immer noch dicke für 3, 4 Sessions"!

Wenn du damit leben kannst....schön für dich! Ich und andere können's halt nicht! 

/edit/

Im übrigen zeigt unser Senior hier ja wirklich grosses Durchhaltevermögen in diesem unserem Kindergartenthread!

Muss dich doch langsam echt nerven hier, oder etwa nicht?!?!


----------



## yoobee (23. Mai 2012)

Justin_Sane schrieb:


> Muss dich doch langsam echt nerven hier, oder etwa nicht?!?!



Aber sicher. Bin halt nicht immer konsequent, wenn mir langweilig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (23. Mai 2012)

yoobee schrieb:


> Warum sollten wir??? Das Bike ist obergeil.



Es bleiben wohl nur die zwei Möglichkeiten: warten oder zurücktreten.
Und wenn ich hier lese, dass einige zu den Waffen greifen wollen, wäre zurücktreten doch vielleicht die bessere Alternative, oder nicht?!


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (23. Mai 2012)

Oh Gott, wenn man bedenkt, dass Yt nächste saison 48 Std lang Ltd verkaufen will.
Da muss sich mancher künstlich am leben erhalten lassen.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (23. Mai 2012)

jeder der diesen thread (auch andere YT themen verfolgt) wird sich das nochmal überlegen. ich spreche hier nur vom service nicht vom material!


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Mai 2012)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> Oh Gott, wenn man bedenkt, dass Yt nächste saison 48 Std lang Ltd verkaufen will.
> Da muss sich mancher künstlich am leben erhalten lassen.



Woher hast du die Info? Wär schon etwas dreist wenn man offensichtlich damit überfordert damit ist die 24h-Aktion abzuwickeln.


----------



## svennox (23. Mai 2012)

..die ROT eloxierten Teile sehen TOP aus, SCHADE das der Rahmen nicht schwarz oder wenigstens komplett in "raw" belassen worden ist,
 dann hÃ¤tte ich auch bestellt 
..ABER fÃ¼r den PREIS ist es echt SUPER, und schon sind welche zu verkaufen, aber wer nun mehr als die 2888,-â¬ bezahlt ist selber schuld  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/511436/cat/45


.:~FRMAX~:. schrieb:


>



_*nun mit IBC-ARTIKEL Ã¼ber die Stellungnahmen von YT-Industries, WARUM die solche extremen LieferZEITschwierigkeiten haben !*_

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/05/24/tues-2-0-ltd-yt-industries-stellungnahme/


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (23. Mai 2012)

Och wieso... die Sicherheit in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen ein Bike zu bekommen wÃ¤r mir auch ein paar â¬uro wert, guter deal wÃ¤rs ja auch noch fÃ¼r 500 Euro mehr (vor allem ohne halbjÃ¤hrige KreditgewÃ¤hrung).

Danke fÃ¼r die Info wegen dem Bild, IBC Admins sind informiert.


----------



## crossboss (23. Mai 2012)

Jungs ich habe die letzten Seiten überflogen und ihr habt echt mein Mitgefühl. Die schmalere Versendermage zahlt man fürn Psychoheini wieder drauf, oder? Mit allen Versendern ists das gleiche. Das hab ich vor Jahren schon mal mit Canyon durchgemacht und am Ende storniert.

Dann was gutes, Rocky, beim Händler gekauft. Bis heute glücklich über die Entscheidung. Mein aktuelles Bike habe ich nach liebäugeln mit dem Wicked 170 auch gleich beim Vertragshändler im Februar gekauft. Hab ich auch nicht bereut denn im Frühjahr habe ich 600 Tacken runter gehandelt, auf 2900,- Euronen , für ein Scott LT 30 2012. Das kam nach 4 Tagen bei mir an

Ich schließe euch aber auf jeden Fall in mein Gutenachtgebet ein, denn das geht ja so net weiter mit dem S.c.h.e.i.ß . Stress.Jörg


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (23. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Woher hast du die Info? Wär schon etwas dreist wenn man offensichtlich damit überfordert damit ist die 24h-Aktion abzuwickeln.



... naja, die erste Aktion waren 24 Stück(zu jeder vollen Stunde eins).
Die zweite Aktion 24 h,( bei der Stückzahl ist`s wirklich kein Ltd mehr) 
da wahrscheinlich mehr ltd`s als 2. 0 gibt.
Um das Chaos bei Yt abzurunden, werden sie bestimmt bei der nächsten Aktion 48 h machen.

Gruß Ernie


----------



## Alex-F (23. Mai 2012)

Wenn man bedenkt das der deutsche Markt vom Trek Slash wohl nur 5 bekOmmen hat, ist das schon krass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Mai 2012)

Wieso das denn? Das ist doch bei mehreren Online-Händlern lieferbar.


----------



## NaturBruder (23. Mai 2012)

Leute zu Yt kann ich auch ne geschichte erzählen ...

habe letztes jahr  mitte april mein Noton bestellt und auch bezahlt , laut hp und auskunft von yt 4 wochen lieferzeit ....

4 wochen rum nichts gehört ..? dort angerufen mister xy meinte sie sind dabei beim aufbau .. 2 -3 wochen noch gedult .

zeit verging Ende Juni immer noch nichts angerufen mister xy am ohr ja containerprobleme zoll etc.. geht noch a bissle .....

mitte august war das teil dann da .... das ist echt kacke egal wie preiswert ..

heute habe ich meine HS am Noton gewartet leute da war nicht mal ein kaffeelöffel fett drin und sie summte ja wie sau schrauben wahren lose in der HS...
und jetzt läuft alles perfekt kein summen mehr nichts  . Schaltung wahr beim auspacken lose...

Daher Preis von den Bikes ist o.k aber wie die Teile zusammen gebaut sind ist ein NoGo.Schnell Schnell ... Der Service und die Ehrlichkeit zum kunden kannst auch vergessen. 


 Grüße N.B


----------



## crossboss (23. Mai 2012)

Der Preis ist echt nen Blender-da kommt man leicht in Versuchung.


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Mai 2012)

Auf Facebook heißts schon die letzten Bikes sollen jetzt übernächste Woche verschickt werden. Wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen das der Großteil der Leute erst im Juni drauf sitzen wird. Schade, hätte wenigstens erwartet das es im Mai klappt.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (23. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Was bringt das? Würden das alle durchziehen wäre YT wahrscheinlich pleite



Was wäre da schlimm daran?


----------



## DaetZ (23. Mai 2012)

Hab was lustiges gefunden:
Welche Nummer haben wir wohl gewählt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (23. Mai 2012)




----------



## Freeloader (23. Mai 2012)

Da kam ich direkt auf [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QK7RGVC6qU"]Simpsons Schwartzenegger      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Mai 2012)

Barricade schrieb:


> Was wäre da schlimm daran?



Weniger gute und preiswerte Bikes.


----------



## Zero Fighter (23. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Auf Facebook heißts schon die letzten Bikes sollen jetzt übernächste Woche verschickt werden. Wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen das der Großteil der Leute erst im Juni drauf sitzen wird. Schade, hätte wenigstens erwartet das es im Mai klappt.




Für nicht FB-user  wer postet das ?
YT oder irgendwelche Kunden/Leute.

Schön langsam gehts mir schwer am Orsch...


----------



## BULL3T (23. Mai 2012)

Jungs habt gedult. Meins ist heute angekommen und soweit fahrbereit. Einzig die Sattelstütze ist viiiiiel zu lang, und das Fahrwerk braucht nen Setup. Aber alles keine Sache der unlösbarkeit. ;-)
hier ein paar Fotos....


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Mai 2012)

@BULL3T

Glückwunsch! Wie lange hat es bei dir zwischen Erhalt der Trackingnummer und dem Versand gedauert? Was hast du für eine Rahmengröße?



Zero Fighter schrieb:


> Für nicht FB-user  wer postet das ?
> YT oder irgendwelche Kunden/Leute.
> 
> Schön langsam gehts mir schwer am Orsch...



Irgenwelche User. Von YT hat sich schon seit Tagen niemand mehr gemeldet. Ich glaub die ziehen einfach die Köpfe ein und versuchen den Shitstorm auszusitzen.


----------



## cliomare (23. Mai 2012)

Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher dass wenn die nächstes Jahr wieder eine LTD Edition anbieten werden sie noch mehr verkaufen - wahrscheinlich bestellen dann die größten Jammerer aus diesem Thread gleich wieder das neue Modell...


----------



## BULL3T (23. Mai 2012)

Also am 9.5. hab ich die Nummer bekommen. Der Status hat sich gestern Nachmittag geändert und heute wurde geliefert. Hatte Glück das meine Freundin zuhause war 

Insgesammt trotzdem eine sehr lange Wartezeit dafür das die Jungs so ewig Zeit hatten 

Rahmengröße ist eine "L".... Bei 190cm auf jedenfall ratsam. Das YT fällt sogar viel kleiner aus als mein BigHit was auch eine "L" ist


----------



## requirator (24. Mai 2012)

Habe auch am 9.5 die Trackingnummer bekommen, bisher keine Veränderung und ich habe noch nicht mal Lust bei denen anzurufen. Jetzt nervt es mich dann doch, denn bei der Order-Mail dachte ich schon, dass ich wenigstens damit einigermaßen rechnen kann. Bis dahin hatte ich das ganze noch recht gelassen gesehen.

Und als ich am Sonntag einen mit dem Teil fahren sehen habe... och nö, warum nicht ich. Das Bike ist bestimmt gut und ich freue mich immer noch drauf, aber die Organisation und Informationsvergabe läuft mal "nicht so besonders".


----------



## crossboss (24. Mai 2012)

Ja Glückwunsch,supergeile Optik,  du hast nen Einzelstück, wenn ich das mal etwas zuspitzen darf
Die scheinen ja die Personalkosten da einzusparen. In der Zeit kann man sich wie der Michel eins schnitzen.................................



BULL3T schrieb:


> Jungs habt gedult. Meins ist heute angekommen und soweit fahrbereit. Einzig die Sattelstütze ist viiiiiel zu lang, und das Fahrwerk braucht nen Setup. Aber alles keine Sache der unlösbarkeit. ;-)
> hier ein paar Fotos....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (24. Mai 2012)

BULL3T schrieb:


> Jungs habt gedult. Meins ist heute angekommen und soweit fahrbereit. Einzig die Sattelstütze ist viiiiiel zu lang, und das Fahrwerk braucht nen Setup. Aber alles keine Sache der unlösbarkeit. ;-)
> hier ein paar Fotos....



geil gemacht mit der wand  have fun mit dem bock!! die pedale sind aber nicht die mitgelieferten oder?


----------



## rm7lover (24. Mai 2012)

sicherlich nicht, sieht ja eher nach klickies aus!


----------



## xpmtb (24. Mai 2012)

Found this on youtube lol : [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8ASdXFsqn8"]waiting for my YT TUES 2.0 LTD      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Master80 (24. Mai 2012)

xpmtb schrieb:


> Found this on youtube lol : waiting for my YT TUES 2.0 LTD      - YouTube




In Deutschland nicht verfügbar! GEMA sei dank


----------



## Marius666 (24. Mai 2012)

Master80 schrieb:


> In Deutschland nicht verfügbar! GEMA sei dank



da gibts Abhilfe: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/proxtube/


----------



## th0m (24. Mai 2012)

Das ist ja schon ein Fiasko mit der Auslieferung.

Übrigens: Ich hatte letztes Jahr exakt das selbe Theater mit Santa Cruz. 
Auch im November vorbestellt, und von März bis Juni immer mit "2 Wochen noch" vertröstet.

Also damit, dass YT billig und ein Versender ist, hat das gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## BULL3T (24. Mai 2012)

Ne die DX Klickies sind von mir. Und thx für die Glückwünsche. Nen Einzelstück würde ich es bei 530 Leuten nicht ganz nennen nur weil mein Name drauf steht ^^
Ich werd mich aber mal schlau machen wie es mit der Garantie aussieht wenn ich es umspritzen lasse.

ride on ;-)


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Mai 2012)

Is dann Essig mit der Gewährleistung steht auch auf der Seite.


----------



## Justin_Sane (24. Mai 2012)

Ach leckt mich doch am Ar****!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BULL3T (24. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Is dann Essig mit der Gewährleistung steht auch auf der Seite.


Joa das ist blöd. Hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht gelesen. Aber gut zu wissen. Thx


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Mai 2012)

Kannst es ja folieren so wie der eine Typ mit dem Demo.


----------



## Zero Fighter (24. Mai 2012)

Jetz is gerade noch eine entschuldigungs-Mail von YT gekommen, die letzten werden mit 01.06. verschickt


----------



## cytrax (24. Mai 2012)

Tues 2.0 Ltd  YT Industries Stellungnahme, Do 24.05.2012:

 Liebe Tues 2.0 Ltd Kunden,
 wie Ihr vermutlich in den digitalen Medien mitbekommen habt, wurden wir  letztes Jahr mit unserem Angebot vom 11.11.2011, dem Tues 2.0 Ltd, im  wahrsten Sinne des Wortes überfahren. Unser exklusives Angebot vom  November letzten Jahres beinhaltete neben einem unschlagbaren  Preis/Leistungsverhältnis auch individuelle Kundenwünsche wie  Rahmendecals mit Landesflagge und persönlicher Abstimmung von  Lenkerrise, Dämpfer und Gabel.

 Eine solche Aktion erfordert ein  genaues Maß an Planung und Kalkulation, zudem kommen einflußnehmende  Faktoren wie Teile der Zulieferer, Verzögerungen beim Transportweg und  der Montage hinzu. Aufgrund dieser Kriterien wurde bereits weit voraus  geplant und eine Lieferzeit von 5 Monaten kalkuliert. Die Fertigung der  Rahmen im taiwanesischen Werk ist kurz nach Bestellungseingang  unverzüglich angelaufen, parallel dazu wurden die Anbauteile der  Zulieferer geordert. Über die einzelnen Schritte und den Fortschritt der  Produktion haben wir in einer Statusmail zusammengefasst und alle vier  Wochen an euch versendet.

 Leider erhielten wir Anfang März die  Meldung aus Taiwan, das nicht alle Zulieferteile für die  Kommissionierung pünktlich eingetroffen sind und das Schiff erst einige  Tage später den Hafen von Taiwan verlassen konnte. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt  wurde bereits mit einer verspäteten Ankunft der Ware in Deutschland  gerechnet. Dieser Verzug war jedoch noch in unserem Zeitplan  einkalkuliert und stellte zunächst keine Probleme zur pünktlichen  Auslieferung bis Ende April an euch dar. Während der Schiffsreise nach  Deutschland ereilte uns Anfang April eine weitere Meldung, bei der es um  den kommunizierten Schiffsmotorschaden ging. Tatsächlich war dies auf  Nachfrage bei der Logistik auch so der Fall, was wir transparent an euch  weiter kommuniziert haben und bei euch, verständlicherweise, nicht ganz  zu glauben war. Leider ist dies ein einflußnehmender Faktor, mit denen  wir nicht gerechnet haben und sich somit die Ankunft der Ware in  Deutschland auf Ende April verzögert hat. Aufgrund der verspäteten  Anlieferung im Montagewerk wurden die zuvor geblockten Kapazitäten  umgeplant. Somit konnten nun leider nicht die zuvor vereinbarten  Stückzahlen gehalten werden und die Dauer der Montage aller Tues 2.0 Ltd  Bikes dauert bis Ende der nächsten Woche an.

 Wir können allen  noch wartenden Ltd Kunden final mitteilen, das die letzten Bikes bis  Freitag, 01.06.2012 fertig montiert und versendungsbereit sein werden!

 Als kleine Entschädigung haben wir euch bereits mitgeteilt, dass ihr  anstatt der Mavic DEEMAX, die Mavic DEEMAX Ultimate Laufradsätze in der  Sonderfarbe silber erhaltet, welche so am Markt nicht zu kaufen sind.

 Wir möchten uns auf diesem Wege nochmals in aller Form für die  Verzögerungen und die in Einzelfällen schlechte Kundenkommunikation bei  jedem von euch entschuldigen und hoffen trotzdem, das ihr euch auf euer  Bike freut und den Kauf nicht bereut habt. Wir Bedanken uns nochmals für  das entgegengebrachte Vertrauen in unsere noch junge Marke und vor  allem die Geduld.

 Unser Service ist zu den normalen  Öffnungszeiten immer für euch da, leider sind die Kapazitäten aufgrund  der großen Nachfrage derzeit leider auch begrenzt.

 Für weitere Fragen stehen wir euch gerne zu Verfügung und bitten euch Kontakt per Mail oder Telefon mit uns aufzunehmen.

 Euer YT Team


----------



## Master80 (24. Mai 2012)

Endlich ein vernünftiges Statement

So kamma Abeite


----------



## requirator (24. Mai 2012)

Na dann kann ich mir das ja nun auch erstmal wieder sparen, mich morgen dort mal nach meinem Bike zu erkundigen.

Lieferverzug oder Organisationsprobleme kann es immer geben, aber das wichtigste ist dann den Kunden glaubhaft informiert zu halten. Und bloß keine unsicheren Versprechungen zu machen, das verärgert die Leute nur noch mehr.

Also dann ist mein Bike Mitte Juni da - "optimistisch" gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Mai 2012)

"Mitte Juni"


----------



## bitschleuder (24. Mai 2012)

Was definitiv fehlt is ne stellungnahme zu den normalen 2.0ern... Hier ist zwar nicht die Kohle solange im voraus geblecht worden, aber trotzdem warten wir auf die bikes und haben den versprochenen liefertermin schon lange überschritten...


----------



## Norrin Radd (24. Mai 2012)

Genau, wie sieht es mit einer Entschädigung für die "normalen" 2.0-Kunden aus? Zudem hab ich meins schon bezahlt, ihr braucht es also nur noch zusammenbauen und versenden. Ich will endlich mein Fahrrad!!!


----------



## Ivan89 (24. Mai 2012)

Ja was mit meinem normalen 2.0 los ist wüsste ich jetzt auch gern. 

Ich bin schon nicht mehr sauer, sondern einfach enttäuscht und traurig, dass die Saison an mir vorbeizieht und ich schon 5 Rennen sausen lassen musste, sowie einen 4 Tages Trip nach Lac Blanc. Und der nächste Bikepark Trip meiner Freunde steht kommendes Wochenende auch an. 
Und ich? Tja ich werde daheim rumsitzen. 

Eine Entschädigung wäre angebracht.
Wenn es stimmt, dass das Bike Anfang Juni versendet wird, dann geht es um 8 Wochen Verspätung.


----------



## piilu (24. Mai 2012)

Klar sicherlich hat nen Conatinershiff gewartet weil nen paar Container gefehlt haben. War für die anderen Kunden kein Problem auf die 7000-9000 Container zu warten damit die Deutschen ihre Bikes bekommen


----------



## crossboss (24. Mai 2012)

Erst wenn die Kohle überwiesen wurde werden die Rahmen geschweißt oder warum dauert das so lang? So verprellt man die Kunden der Zukunft


----------



## Wolfplayer (24. Mai 2012)

und dort nun beim IBC auf sympatische Truppe machen:kotz:


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9537639#post9537639


----------



## requirator (24. Mai 2012)

Yippie, vorhin hat mich ein Bikekollege hochgenommen und gemeint: Hey locker bleiben, kannst ja vielleicht in Saalbach beim YT-Stand dann mal ein Tues 2.0 probefahren, wenn du bis dahin deins noch nicht hast -> habe ich nicht so ganz wirklich drüber gelacht.

Was solls, wenns dann da ist und tatsächlich gut ist. Ich wollt einfach das Teil haben, einfach nur gesehen und haben wollen.


----------



## Master80 (24. Mai 2012)

Meine Trackingnummer wird aktiv LTD in anmarsch!


----------



## Wolfplayer (24. Mai 2012)

vieleicht sitze ich ja eher auf'n Tues 2.0 als mancher der's bereits bestellt hat...freu auf Saalbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hawkeye86 (24. Mai 2012)

Master80 schrieb:


> Meine Trackingnummer wird aktiv LTD in anmarsch!



äh wie bidde, biste auf 40 %? kanns echt nicht mehr erwarten


----------



## Master80 (24. Mai 2012)

Ja! 40% und es wird mehr hoffe ich

Nicht die Puste ausgehen lassen auf den letzten metern! Es kommt schon noch bei euch allen an.


----------



## Hawkeye86 (24. Mai 2012)

ahh, wann hast du deine trackingnr. bekommen? meine hab ich am 8.5 bekommen


----------



## S*P*J (25. Mai 2012)

und wer von den zweien ist nun Mr. Morgenlatte und Mr. Försterschreck???


----------



## Master80 (25. Mai 2012)

Hawkeye86 schrieb:


> ahh, wann hast du deine trackingnr. bekommen? meine hab ich am 8.5 bekommen




Erste Trackingnr. am 9.5 
Zweite Trackingnr. am 23.5

Frag mich nicht warum ich zwei bekommen hab. Ist mir auch egal hauptsache es bewegt sich was.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (25. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube die sind nur 14 Tage gültig. Danach kann das DHL System die nicht mehr verarbeiten.

Markus


----------



## PioneerPixel (25. Mai 2012)

Mein Tracking Status steht seit Dienstag auf 40% seitdem tut sich garnichts mehr - hat nochjemand das Problem das der Status sich dann nicht mher Verändert hat. Ist es wirklich verschickt worden oder spinnt das Trackingsystem ?


----------



## Master80 (25. Mai 2012)

Tracking Status 80% Gleich ist es da.


----------



## Hawkeye86 (25. Mai 2012)

Master80 schrieb:


> Tracking Status 80% Gleich ist es da.


 
eine frage habe ich noch: kriegst du jedes mal ne mail das sich der status geändert hat? 
wünsch dir schon mal viel spaß beim bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (25. Mai 2012)

Master80 schrieb:


> Erste Trackingnr. am 9.5
> Zweite Trackingnr. am 23.5
> 
> Frag mich nicht warum ich zwei bekommen hab. Ist mir auch egal hauptsache es bewegt sich was.



Du glücklicher  dann hoffe ich mal für Dich das es spätestens Samstag da ist und Du das lange WE shreddern kannst!


----------



## Echion (25. Mai 2012)

Master80 schrieb:


> Tracking Status 80% Gleich ist es da.


Joa...meines ist auch schon im Zustellfahrzeug...nur weiß ich, dass es nicht ankommen wird, da YT es geschafft hat meine Adresse auch nach 2 Telefonaten und 3 Mails nicht richtig auf den DHL Aufkleber zu bringen...das Bike geht quasi in die Richtige Stadt aber an die Falsche Adresse, da wird der DHL Bote niemanden finden und es direkt wieder zurück an YT schicken...obwohl die schon seit fast zwei Wochen wissen, dass die falsche Adresse auf dem Aufkleber steht...was soll ich dazu jetzt noch sagen!
Bei DHL hab ich auch schon direkt angefragt...die haben angeblich auch keine Möglichkeit das Paket umzuleiten...


----------



## Master80 (25. Mai 2012)

@Hawkeye
Hast doch auch eine mail bekommen oder nicht!? mit DHL-link zu deinem Packet. 
Auf den Link klicken und schon weisste wo es ist. Kannste so oft abrufen wie du willst.

Sag nicht das du das nicht wusstest!?


----------



## Master80 (25. Mai 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Du glücklicher  dann hoffe ich mal für Dich das es spätestens Samstag da ist und Du das lange WE shreddern kannst!



 denke es kommt gleich noch weils schon im Zustellfahrzeug ist.
Aber erstma alles checken vorm ersten ausritt


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (25. Mai 2012)

hehe ja besser is das 

haste heute urlaub oder wie?


----------



## Master80 (25. Mai 2012)

Nein leider kein Urlaub Spätschicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hawkeye86 (25. Mai 2012)

Master80 schrieb:


> @Hawkeye
> Hast doch auch eine mail bekommen oder nicht!? mit DHL-link zu deinem Packet.
> Auf den Link klicken und schon weisste wo es ist. Kannste so oft abrufen wie du willst.
> 
> Sag nicht das du das nicht wusstest!?


 
ach da muss man drauf klicken , verdammt vielleicht steht meins ja schon daheim 

klar weiß ich des 
hätte ja sein können das man ne mail bekommt von der dhl das sich der status geändert hat. 
hatte nämlich schon mal so eine sendung, wo dies der fall war


----------



## sunbeam78 (25. Mai 2012)

@Master80



> Erste Trackingnr. am 9.5
> Zweite Trackingnr. am 23.5
> 
> Frag mich nicht warum ich zwei bekommen hab. Ist mir auch egal hauptsache es bewegt sich was.


Die Zweite Trackingnummer ist für die Feder passend zu Deinem Körpergewicht. War bei mir auch so. Hab auch ne neue Trackingnummer bekommen und mich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig als endlich DHL vor der Tür stand. Leider ohne Bike, nur die Feder :-( Auf das Bike warte ich heute noch...


----------



## Echion (25. Mai 2012)

sunbeam78 schrieb:


> @Master80
> 
> Die Zweite Trackingnummer ist für die Feder passend zu Deinem Körpergewicht. War bei mir auch so. Hab auch ne neue Trackingnummer bekommen und mich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig als endlich DHL vor der Tür stand. Leider ohne Bike, nur die Feder :-( Auf das Bike warte ich heute noch...


Das ist doch ein Schildbürgerstreich...oder???


----------



## Zero Fighter (25. Mai 2012)

Wird ja immer besser....hab am 18.05. meine Tracking Nummer bekommen da hat sich bis gestern nix getan, heute will ich reinschaun gibt es die Tracking Nummer nicht mehr


----------



## Master80 (25. Mai 2012)

sunbeam78 schrieb:


> @Master80
> 
> Die Zweite Trackingnummer ist für die Feder passend zu Deinem Körpergewicht. War bei mir auch so. Hab auch ne neue Trackingnummer bekommen und mich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig als endlich DHL vor der Tür stand. Leider ohne Bike, nur die Feder :-( Auf das Bike warte ich heute noch...



Ja dann krieg ich gleich schonmal die Feder

@Hawkeye

Ich hab nie an dir gezweifelt das du es nicht weisst


----------



## PioneerPixel (25. Mai 2012)

sunbeam78 schrieb:


> @Master80
> 
> Die Zweite Trackingnummer ist für die Feder passend zu Deinem Körpergewicht. War bei mir auch so. Hab auch ne neue Trackingnummer bekommen und mich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig als endlich DHL vor der Tür stand. Leider ohne Bike, nur die Feder :-( Auf das Bike warte ich heute noch...



D.h. du hättest dann beim gleichen Preis wie alle anderen Hier 2 Titanfedern  ?  Die dinger sind ja nicht gerade günstig - das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen das YT dir dann zwei federn gibt. Oder ist in der Gabel dann keien drin ?  Klingt auf jedenfall kurios. 

Welche Feder hast du denn bekommen ? Die Standrad bis 80kg - diese denke ich wird ja bei allen Gabeln ab Werk drinne sein.


----------



## sunbeam78 (25. Mai 2012)

Echion schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Schildbürgerstreich...oder???



Hab gleich bei YT angerufen und gefragt ob ich mein Bike jetzt in Einzelteilen bekomme oder was da schief gelaufen ist. 
Antwort: Jeder für den die Standardfeder nicht passt bekommt eine Zugeschickt zum selber einbauen ! Der Dämpfer dagegen kommt gleich mit der richtigen Feder. Warum sie die Feder nicht gleich einbauen entzieht sich meiner Kentniss, ist mir mitlerweile auch egal. Will endlich mein Bike.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (25. Mai 2012)

Zero Fighter schrieb:


> Wird ja immer besser....hab am 18.05. meine Tracking Nummer bekommen da hat sich bis gestern nix getan, heute will ich reinschaun gibt es die Tracking Nummer nicht mehr



DHL buggt manchmal rum, versuchs in 15 minuten nomma, kommt öfter ma vor, ganz ruhig die gibts noch


----------



## PioneerPixel (25. Mai 2012)

sunbeam78 schrieb:


> Hab gleich bei YT angerufen und gefragt ob ich mein Bike jetzt in Einzelteilen bekomme oder was da schief gelaufen ist.
> Antwort: Jeder für den die Standardfeder nicht passt bekommt eine Zugeschickt zum selber einbauen ! Der Dämpfer dagegen kommt gleich mit der richtigen Feder. Warum sie die Feder nicht gleich einbauen entzieht sich meiner Kentniss, ist mir mitlerweile auch egal. Will endlich mein Bike.



Selbst einbauen kann man doch locker verschmerzen. Dafür geht es dann aber auch für alle schneller wenn eben diese Handgriffe nicht bei YT getätigt werden müssen. 

Aber was mich dann interesseirt - bekommt ihr dann 2 Federn ? Oder ist die Ausgelieferte Gabel dann ohne Feder ?


----------



## sunbeam78 (25. Mai 2012)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> D.h. du hättest dann beim gleichen Preis wie alle anderen Hier 2 Titanfedern  ?  Die dinger sind ja nicht gerade günstig - das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen das YT dir dann zwei federn gibt. Oder ist in der Gabel dann keien drin ?  Klingt auf jedenfall kurios.
> 
> Welche Feder hast du denn bekommen ? Die Standrad bis 80kg - diese denke ich wird ja bei allen Gabeln ab Werk drinne sein.



Hab eine weiche Feder bekommen. Muss aber gestehen das ich nicht weiß ob es eine Titanfeder ist oder nicht. Ist sicher Stahl, YT wird nichts verschenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Mai 2012)

Vergleich sie doch mal mit der Feder die in der Gabel drin ist. Da müsste man schon sehen das die aus Titan ist. Auf Facebook schreibt einer das die Austauschfedern Stahlfedern sind. Was hat sie denn für eine Farbe?


----------



## sunbeam78 (25. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Vergleich sie doch mal mit der Feder die in der Gabel drin ist. Da müsste man schon sehen das die aus Titan ist. Auf Facebook schreibt einer das die Austauschfedern Stahlfedern sind. Was hat sie denn für eine Farbe?



Vergleichen kann ich leider nicht, warte ja noch auf mein Fahrrad ;-)
Farbe ist eher dunkel, siehe Anhang. Besseres Foto kann ich erst heute Abend posten.


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Mai 2012)

Ist ne Stahlfeder


----------



## Master80 (25. Mai 2012)

sunbeam78 schrieb:


> Vergleichen kann ich leider nicht, warte ja noch auf mein Fahrrad ;-)
> Farbe ist eher dunkel, siehe Anhang. Besseres Foto kann ich erst heute Abend posten.




Welche Farbkennung hast du auf der Feder?

meine hat grün. 

Heavy Spring Kit 10/11 888 RC3Evo/RCV

Ns.Cod.:Y8501563/R

Keine ahnung was für ne härte das tatsächlich jetzt ist 

firm oder x-firm?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (26. Mai 2012)

Gestern angekommen.






Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Alex-F (26. Mai 2012)

Glückwunsch! Morgen dann willingen?


----------



## Alex-F (26. Mai 2012)

Blödes Handy.


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Mai 2012)

Boah mit rotem Lrs is schon geil!


----------



## teatimetom (26. Mai 2012)

seht ihr, alles gut schön langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 125853 (26. Mai 2012)

Jaaaaaa! Morgen und übermorgen Willingen! Montag ist Ronja mit dabei und macht Bilder.

CU,

Markus


----------



## Leichenfledder (26. Mai 2012)

Heute meins bekommen, Framewrap um Hinterbau (Scheiss auf den Namensschriftzug) Elefantenhaut aufs Unterrohr, morgen um 6 gehts zum Geisskopf ( mit Grill und Kühlbox voll Bier ;-))
Gruss und Mitgefühl an alle noch wartenden!°!!
Dammal


----------



## ridingGiants (26. Mai 2012)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Gestern angekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## siggi985 (26. Mai 2012)

Haha freut euch lieber wenn YT es geschafft hat für die 888 ne härtere Feder zu bekommen. Cosmic ist dazu nämlich nicht in der Lage -> 888 ist wieder aus dem Bike geflogen, dann doch lieber ne Boxxer für die man Ersatzteile bekommt. Trotzdem viel Spaß mit den LTD's, das alte Tues war zumindest ganz geil.


----------



## doktor_g (26. Mai 2012)

Na, so langsam stehts mir Oberkante Unterlippe. Alle präsentieren ihr Bike, Glückwunsch an dieser Stelle, nur ich warte und warte. Trackingnummer seit 8.5. (!) und nix passiert....


----------



## BULL3T (27. Mai 2012)

sunbeam78 schrieb:


> Vergleichen kann ich leider nicht, warte ja noch auf mein Fahrrad ;-)
> Farbe ist eher dunkel, siehe Anhang. Besseres Foto kann ich erst heute Abend posten.



Alter Schwede. Warum bekommt ihr denn die Federn einzeln zugeschickt 
Ich habe auch keine Standart drin bei 97kg Fahrgewicht. Und musste trotzdem nicht umbauen xD
Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, ist das das Bike sich härter fährt als mein BigHit mit Fox40 & RC4. Die 888 ist extrem sensibel aber wird zum ende hin echt progressiv. UND meine Feder beim CaneCreek Dämpfer schleift hinterm Gewinde am Plastik  Kann das jemand bei seinem auch bestätigen ?







und ich bin heute das erste mit dem YT mal gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (27. Mai 2012)

Das schleifen ist wohl normal.


----------



## BULL3T (27. Mai 2012)

Thiel schrieb:


> Das schleifen ist wohl normal.



WTF wo kann das normal sein ? Bzw. wie kommst du auf sowas ?


----------



## Thiel (27. Mai 2012)

Ich meine das schon oft gelesen zu haben - hier im Forum unter anderem. Such mal


----------



## Freeloader (27. Mai 2012)

Das ist normal, weil sich die Feder beim Einfedervorgang verformt und der DB eben einen sehr großen Zylinder hat. Aus dem Grund ist da auch ein Plastikschutz...


----------



## Mirko29 (27. Mai 2012)

doktor_g schrieb:


> Na, so langsam stehts mir Oberkante Unterlippe. Alle präsentieren ihr Bike, Glückwunsch an dieser Stelle, nur ich warte und warte. Trackingnummer seit 8.5. (!) und nix passiert....



Geht mir genauso... Zum kotzen -.- Mit bei den ersten mit Trackingnummer und bei den letzten die ihr Bike kriegen...


----------



## BULL3T (27. Mai 2012)

Thiel schrieb:


> Ich meine das schon oft gelesen zu haben - hier im Forum unter anderem. Such mal





Freeloader schrieb:


> Das ist normal, weil sich die Feder beim Einfedervorgang verformt und der DB eben einen sehr großen Zylinder hat. Aus dem Grund ist da auch ein Plastikschutz...



Ihr habt Recht. Verdammt ärgerlich. Ich wollte noch nicht soooo früh zu K9 Industries greifen. Jetzt bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes Übrig. Danke Jungs für die Antw.


----------



## S*P*J (27. Mai 2012)

viel spyss ihr opfer mit eurem yt


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Mai 2012)

BULL3T schrieb:


> Ihr habt Recht. Verdammt ärgerlich. Ich wollte noch nicht soooo früh zu K9 Industries greifen. Jetzt bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes Übrig. Danke Jungs für die Antw.



Sind die 3,5" denn schon lieferbar?


----------



## doktor_g (27. Mai 2012)

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass das Schleifen "nur" an den Cane Creek Stahlfedern liegt? Was ist mit den CC Titanfedern?


----------



## geosnow (27. Mai 2012)

Die RCS ti feder schleift auch. Die cc ti feder weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (27. Mai 2012)

doktor_g schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass das Schleifen "nur" an den Cane Creek Stahlfedern liegt? Was ist mit den CC Titanfedern?



Falsch, alle Federn mit Fox Standard schleifen. Also auch Nukeproof, Manitou etc. Ob Stahl oder Titan ist dem Standard auch egal.

Es ist normal und stört nur optisch  - und das auch nur bei denen die mehr putzen als fahren


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Mai 2012)

Die CC-Titanfeder schleift auch. Find ich ehrlich gesagt auch irritierend. Wer konstruiert denn sowas!?


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Mai 2012)

Frage: Kann eigentlich auch eine andere Person so ein großes Paket mit einem Fahrrad entgegennehmen oder geht das nur persönlich?


----------



## requirator (27. Mai 2012)

Eigentlich kann auch dein Nachbar oder sonst jemand ein Paket annehmen, wenn er dafür unterschreibt - nennt sich Ersatzzustellung und sollte egal sein, wie groß das Teil ist.

Soweit ich weiß, nur wenn das Paket als "nur eigenhändig" gekennzeichnet ist, dann kann nur der Empfänger persönlich das Paket annehmen oder muss es in der Postfiliale abholen wenn er nicht da ist.


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Mai 2012)

Also  ist das wie bei jedem anderen Paket und ich muss nicht vorher was anmelden oder so wenn es jemand anderes annehmen soll!?


----------



## teatimetom (27. Mai 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Das ist normal, weil sich die Feder beim Einfedervorgang verformt und der DB eben einen sehr großen Zylinder hat. Aus dem Grund ist da auch ein Plastikschutz...



eben. lest euch macl in den CCDB Thread ein,
das Problem wird häufig genannt 
Ist aber eh nur Mental - wenns stört Adaptoren und 38 mm ID Feder fahren.


----------



## requirator (27. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Also  ist das wie bei jedem anderen Paket und ich muss nicht vorher was anmelden oder so wenn es jemand anderes annehmen soll!?



Vielleicht besser doch ein Zettel an den Briefkasten machen mit der Bitte, es bei XY abzugeben. Trotzdem kann der DHL-Bote selber entscheiden, ob er es nicht doch lieber in die Filiale bringt.

Ich will auf jeden Fall versuchen zu Hause zu sein, so kann ich bei Annahme auch den Karton checken und so.


----------



## Zero Fighter (28. Mai 2012)

Und was genau willst da checken ? Ob alles passt oder nicht wirst eh erst sehen wennst es zusammengebaut hast und eine Testrunde fahrst.
Lenker werden sie ja wohl kaum vergessen einzupacken. 

Die Boten haben absolut null Zeit für sowas.


Was anderes, jetz haben schon so viele ihre Bikes und keiner schreibt einen kleinen Bericht dazu rein ?
Evtl mit paar Infos was er vorher gefahren is usw.


----------



## Master80 (28. Mai 2012)

Genau! wo bleiben die ersten Berichte? 

Mit Fotostrecke bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## requirator (28. Mai 2012)

Stimmt ja, für Paket öffnen und so hat der Zusteller keine Zeit. Aber schauen, dass der Karton nicht heftig beschädigt ist, geht schon. Wie auch immer, wird alles schon okay sein.


----------



## BULL3T (28. Mai 2012)

Hier ein kleines Fazit von mir.

Seit nicht so blauäugig wie ich und geht nur mal eben kurz drüber beim Schrauben anziehen (auch wenn von YT gesagt wird - Reifen rein, Lenker dran "fahrfertig") Ich bin heute In Teterow das erste "DH" Rennen mit dem neuen Tues gefahren und hatte gleich eine böse Überraschung. Kurz vorm Start gleich mal gemerkt das komplett alle Scheibenbremsschrauben lose waren, die untere Gabelbrücke um 1,5-2mm schief verbaut war und das hintere Laufrad musste ich auch nachzentriert. Alles nicht so dufte für fahrfertig.
Dann ging es los und musste mich echt umgewöhnen.
Vorher bin ich ein BigHit II 07 mit Fox40, RC4 und kürzerem Radstand gefahren und das war echt wendig im Gegensatz zu dem Tues.
Das Tues muss man in kurzen Anliegern fast rumreißen (ist aber eher eine Fahrstil sache).
Fahrwerk - Die Gabel ist sehr Progressiv. Spricht also sehr früh an und hat viele Reserven nach oben - Fahrfertig 96kg und 2,10m Drops sind kein Ding (in Berlin sind die nicht so hoch).
Das Bike an sich ist echt leicht im gegensatz zu meinem Speiseeis und wurde sauber geschweißt.
Mir persönlich ist sonst nur noch aufgefallen das der Rahmen (für eine "L") echt niedrig ausfällt. Also mein BigHit (auch "L") baut um einiges höher auf.

Fazit: Bis auf einige Mängel seitens YT ein klasse Bike das sich auf anspruchsvollen Steinfeldern, langen Anliegern und hohen Drops echt zuhause fühlt.

Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## Mirko29 (28. Mai 2012)

Danke für den Bericht und die ersten Actionbilder  Man, wie ich hoffe das meins morgen endlich verschickt wird  Zur Gabel: Hast du denn mal versucht die Progression zu vermindern? Kann man bei der doch einstellen, oder vertue ich mich da?


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Mai 2012)

Du hast aber nicht die Standardfeder drin oder!?


----------



## BULL3T (28. Mai 2012)

Na laut YT sollte eine für mein Gewicht rein. Nachgeschaut hab ich noch nicht.... aber nachdem ich heute erfahren hab wie kompetent die Bikes geschraubt wurden, ist das gleich morgen nach Arbeit die erste Aufgabe inkl. nem Komplettcheck. 

Bei der Gabel läßt sich meiner Meinung nach die Endprogressivität über die Luftkammergröße welche fix vorgegeben ist einstellen.

Was mich ja stört ist das die High/Lowspeed nicht wie bei der Fox40 separat eingestellt werden kann. Auch wenn die sich dort so oder so gegenseitig immer mit verstellen.


----------



## Master80 (28. Mai 2012)

Dann hast du keine passende Feder verbaut. Weil die die eine bekommen, sie vorab geschickt bekommen haben zum selber rein bauen.

So wie bei mir und anderen.

Ruf mal YT an falls dir die Feder zu schwach ist.

habe übrigens jetzt alle Federn für die 888 in Titan hier schon liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BULL3T (28. Mai 2012)

Na klasse 
Ich ruf da morgen mal an. Die Liste wird immer länger 

Was mir ja eben noch zusätzlich aufgefallen ist, ihr habt doch bestimmt einen passenden Nippelspanner für die Laufräder mitbekommen oder ?
Ich musste mir heute einen Leihen aber im Bikemarkt ist der Spanner bei einem mit im Angebot.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (28. Mai 2012)

Ist son Kombischlüssel für die Hinterrad Naabe und die Nippel. Waren früher mal zwei einzelne.

Markus


----------



## doktor_g (28. Mai 2012)

Master80 schrieb:


> Dann hast du keine passende Feder verbaut. Weil die die eine bekommen, sie vorab geschickt bekommen haben zum selber rein bauen.
> 
> So wie bei mir und anderen.
> 
> ...



Sehr gut. Wo hast du die her? Es hieß ja mal hier im Forum, dass die Dinger schwer zu bekommen sind.....


----------



## B.Scheuert (28. Mai 2012)

BULL3T schrieb:


> Bei der Gabel läßt sich meiner Meinung nach die Endprogressivität über die Luftkammergröße welche fix vorgegeben ist einstellen.


Extern über den VA-Einsteller; falls das nicht reichen sollte, 10ml Öl auf der Dämpferseite ablassen, ein paar Testfahrten machen und ggf. weiter ablassen(bis -30ml glaube ich) oder ein paar ml nachkippen, bis der Einstellbereich der externen Verstellung zu den persönlichen Vorlieben passt.


> Was mich ja stört ist das die High/Lowspeed nicht wie bei der Fox40  separat eingestellt werden kann. Auch wenn die sich dort so oder so  gegenseitig immer mit verstellen.


Highspeed lässt sich "nur" intern über den Shimstack konfigurieren.


----------



## BULL3T (28. Mai 2012)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Ist son Kombischlüssel für die Hinterrad Naabe und die Nippel. Waren früher mal zwei einzelne.
> 
> Markus



Aber der war bei deiner Lieferung bei oder ?
Bei mir nämlich nicht 



B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Extern über den VA-Einsteller; falls das nicht reichen sollte, Öl auf der Dämpferseite in 10ml-Schritten ablassen und testen/ggf. mit dem VA nach Wunsch anpassen.
> Highspeed lässt sich "nur" intern über den Shimstack konfigurieren.



Ah ok. Gut zu wissen, thx


----------



## Master80 (28. Mai 2012)

doktor_g schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Wo hast du die her? Es hieß ja mal hier im Forum, dass die Dinger schwer zu bekommen sind.....




Durch Glück und gute Beziehungen gebraucht gekauft. (150,-pro stück)

Die Federn sind bei Cosmic auf Lager und können bestellt werden von daher sind sie nicht mehr schwer zu kriegen.
Mir waren sie aber mit 280,-teuronen pro stück zu teuer.


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (28. Mai 2012)

Soo ihr,
dann schmeiß ich auch nochmal paar Kommentare und Fotos in die Runde ;-)

Also wie schon gesagt, mein Tues kam Freitag, den 17.05. (Der Postbote hats übrigens einfach bei mir in die Garage gestellt, auf dem Land kann man das wohl noch so machen  )




Ich habs dann gleich noch aufgebaut, leider kann ich das mit der mangelnden Aufbauqualität auch nur bestätigen. Lockere Schrauben, fehlende Schraube an der Sattelstützenklemme (da ich schon paar mal gefragt wurde: das Rohr hat übrigens 34,9mm Durchmesser), schlecht entlüftete Bremsen inkl. verölter Beläge vorne, Schaltung schlecht eingestellt. Alles aber kein Problem und war in ner halben Std erledigt.
Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich auch gleich noch paar Schnappschüsse gemacht, bevor es eingesaut wird:






























Schlüssel für die Deemax warn bei mir leider auch keine dabei, auch auf Rückfrage bei YT gibts da wohl nix. Nervig aber naja...

Dann gings erstmal in den Bikepark und auf unsre lokalen Tracks, Setup finden. 
Ist zwar noch nicht 100%, aber ich bin in den finalen Zügen 





Zum Fahrverhalten:
Ich selbst komme über ein custom aufgebautes Cannondale Perp, ein Canyon Torque, das 11er Tues DH und auch sonst noch paar Schinken zum LTD. Bin schon viel mit Demos ("alt" und "neu"), Makulus, Sessions und wie sie noch alle heißen gefahren.

Das LTD gehört auf jeden Fall mit zum besten, was ich bislang unter mir hatte. Ich fahr bei 1,90 den L-Rahmen, ist wirklich sehr laufruhig und liegt einfach schön satt. Gerade in der kurzen Hinterbaueinstellung gehts aber dennoch flott ums Eck. Tretlager ist schön tief, Rahmen macht auch einen kompakten Eindruck. Das Rad liegt wirklich schön augbalanciert in der Luft, lädt zum spielen ein. 
Fahrwerk schluckt richtig schön, sanftes ansprechen und mit dem richtigen Setup auch hintenraus ordentlich Reserven.
Alles in allem ein wirklich feiner Allrounder, perfekt für Europäische Strecken (ich bin Hauptsächlich in Livigno, Leogang, Wagrain und am Geisskopf unterwegs) 

Hier noch der einzige Fahr-Schnappschuss, wir warn ja mit fahren selber beschäftigt und hatten noch keine Lust zu fotografieren...




(Eine Runde später war ich an der Stelle bisschen zu schnell unterwegs und bin in den Auslauf der Landung (auf dem Bild nicht mehr zu sehen) gesegelt - das Fahrwerk hats klaglos eingesteckt 

Allen Wartenden noch viel Glück, es lohnt sich.


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Mai 2012)

Boah wenn ich nächstes Wochenende die Scheisskiste nicht habe dreh ich durch! Wahrscheinlich regnets dann für 5 Wochen.


----------



## LordLinchpin (29. Mai 2012)

die speichenschlüssel gehören immer dazu, wie erwähnt ist das eine kombination aus speichenschlüssel, lagernachsteller und messerspeichenhalter. ist von mavic immer eine ganze tüte, da liegen auch sticker, ventiladapter, beim vr schnellspannadapter usw bei.


----------



## cliomare (29. Mai 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> die speichenschlüssel gehören immer dazu, wie erwähnt ist das eine kombination aus speichenschlüssel, lagernachsteller und messerspeichenhalter. ist von mavic immer eine ganze tüte, da liegen auch sticker, ventiladapter, beim vr schnellspannadapter usw bei.



vielleicht nicht bei oem ware.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (29. Mai 2012)

der eine bekommt sie der andere nicht. OEM hin oder her, das zeug hat dabei zu sein! Wenn ich hier lese das vom schnellspanner am sattel ne schraube fehlt greif ich mir doch schon wieder an den kopf. mit den nachzuziehenden schrauben und einstellen der schaltung is ja kein ding, aber der lieferumfang sollte doch schon komplett sein, was da wieder zeit ins land geht wenn man das zeug bei denen anfordert.....ich wills garnicht erst wissen!


----------



## NaturBruder (29. Mai 2012)

yt halt ....


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (29. Mai 2012)

bei meinem wicked 160 war alles ok, nix gefehlt nur die bremse musste noch entlüftet werden. das lieht wohl eher an der fremdfirma die zusammenschraubt.....


----------



## yoyo (29. Mai 2012)

Ich würde tippen, dass das alles einer Fremdfirma zuzuschreiben ist. Denke nicht, dass die in Forchheim auch nur eins der Fahrräder berühren.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (29. Mai 2012)

wissen wir ja schon! das ist fakt, trotzdem schaut jemand von YT den jungs auf die finger beim zusammenschrauben, ne endkontrolle wäre wünschenswert!


----------



## Echion (29. Mai 2012)

Ok, Jungs...ich bin dann soweit...ich will´s nimmer (wenn´s mal da ist)
Wenn einer interesse dran hat:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=515141
Preis VHB!!


----------



## hoschik (29. Mai 2012)

Echion schrieb:


> Ok, Jungs...ich bin dann soweit...ich will´s nimmer (wenn´s mal da ist)
> Wenn einer interesse dran hat:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=515141
> Preis VHB!!



gutes Angebot, ich würrde auch gern 1500 fürs Nixtun bekommen. Bei manchen Leuten kann man echt nur den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (29. Mai 2012)

so kurz vorm Zieleinlauf?! 

ehrlich gesagt werd ich ausrasten wenn ich es diese woche nicht in den händen halte, habe 3 urlaube abgesagt/verschoben und werde den am WE definitiv NICHT verschieben!


----------



## Echion (29. Mai 2012)

hoschik schrieb:


> gutes Angebot, ich würrde auch gern 1500 fürs Nixtun bekommen.


Dann hättest du im November 2011 in dieses ultrageile YT Angebot investieren sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (29. Mai 2012)

Darf man fragen wieso du es jetzt komplett verkaufen möchtest, ohne das du es gefahren bist? Wenigstens hast du nen vernünftigen Startpreis gesetzt


----------



## Echion (29. Mai 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> so kurz vorm Zieleinlauf?!


Ja, Zielgerade hin oder her, hab keine Lust für YT auch noch ungewollt "Werbung" zu machen, kann mich mit der Marke leider nicht "identifizieren"...wünsch ihnen in Zukunft viel Glück...aber mein Geld bekommen sie leider nicht mehr. 
Hab mir inzwischen was neues rausgesucht...beim Händler vor Ort, Direktmitnahme...


----------



## hoschik (29. Mai 2012)

Echion schrieb:


> Dann hättest du im November 2011 in dieses ultrageile YT Angebot investieren sollen



ist ja schon ne dicke Rendite, gibst du dann wenigstens Garantie auf das Bike ? von YT gilt die ja nur für den Erstbesitzer. 4750 für nen YT bike, selten so gelacht.


----------



## Echion (29. Mai 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wieso du es jetzt komplett verkaufen möchtest, ohne das du es gefahren bist? Wenigstens hast du nen vernünftigen Startpreis gesetzt


Wie gesagt, habe keine "Markenidentifikation" mehr. Ich möchte mit YT nix mehr zu tun haben, da sie mich als Kunden einfach schäbigst behandelt haben.
Das ist nichts persönliches einfach nur die Kosenquenz die ich aus den Vorkommnissen der letzten Wochen und Monaten ziehe.
Glücklicherweise kann ich das tun, da ich nicht auf das Bike und auch nicht auf das Geld angewiesen bin.
Ich denke sogar, dass das Bike ein richtig gutes ist. Darum geht es auch gar nicht.
Ich möchte einfach nur keine Firma unterstützen, die sich so verhält. Junge Firma, Alteingesessene Firma, MTB, Auto, Handy, Rasenmäher, egal welches Produkt.

Das sind meine Gründe...ich versuche zumindest ein wenig konsequenz zu zeigen und nicht auf einemal wieder alles gut sein zu lassen nur weil das Bike da ist und sich das Warten gelohnt hat. Das ist zwar menschlich und nachvollziehbar, für mich aber nicht konsequent.

Ich wünsche allen anderen Besitzern viel Spass mit dem Bike und sie werden ihre Gründe haben warum sie es nicht verkaufen und das ist auch für mich ok.
Ich mach es eben anders...


----------



## Mirko29 (29. Mai 2012)

Muss ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Mir persönlich ist ziemlich wurscht ob nachher yt, trek, speiseeis oder Peter Lustig auf dem Rahmen steht. Wenn das Bike sich gut fährt, ist die lange Wartezeit und die schlechte Informationspolitik vergessen. Beim nächsten Bikekauf werden solche Faktoren natürlich eine Rolle spielen, aber bei diesem dann nicht mehr.

BTW... Konsequenz heißt auch Holzwege zuende zu gehen ;D


----------



## Echion (29. Mai 2012)

hoschik schrieb:


> ist ja schon ne dicke Rendite, gibst du dann wenigstens Garantie auf das Bike ? von YT gilt die ja nur fÃ¼r den Erstbesitzer. 4750â¬ fÃ¼r nen YT bike, selten so gelacht.


Freut mich das ich dir den Tag versÃ¼Ãen kann.
Wenn du gerade kein 4750,- zur Hand hast, dann mach mir doch ein Angebot...wenn es realistisch ist nehm ich es vielleicht ja sogar an ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echion (29. Mai 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> BTW... Konsequenz heißt auch Holzwege zuende zu gehen ;D


Mh, naja...hab ich ja irgendwie gemacht...mein Holzweg hat begonnen mit dem KAuf und dem in YT gesetzten Vertrauen sowie der Vorschusszahlung und dem Glauben an deren Versprechen und endet eben mit dem Verkauf des Bikes.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (29. Mai 2012)

Mit deinem getöns könntest du sofort bei YT anfangen.
Deren Mentalität ist mit deiner gleich zusetzen.
Ernie


----------



## NaturBruder (29. Mai 2012)

alter was fÃ¼rn Preis 4750 â¬ ..... das bike kauft keiner fÃ¼r so ein Preis ..
Yt hat ja nicht seit gestern die problme mit dem ausliefern etc.... 

hÃ¤ttest dir vorher infos geholt hÃ¤ttest jetzt kein dicker hals .

Gruss N.B.


----------



## Echion (29. Mai 2012)

Leute, leute...was ist denn hier los? Hab ich euch irgendwie persönlich mit meiner Meinung oder meiner Entscheidung das Bike zu verkaufen beleidigt?
Falls ja, tut mir das leid, war nicht meine Absicht.
1.) Ich kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen was an meiner "Mentalität" und der von YT gleich sein soll.
2.) Ich hatte Info´s über YT, habe aber gehofft das Sie aus ihren Fehlern gelernt haben. Haben Sie leider nicht.
3.) Ich hab keinen "dicken Hals", sondern möchte nur ein Bike verkaufen.

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Wenn ich nach meinen Gründen gefragt werde antworte ich, weil das höflich ist. 

Und wenn jemand YT in Schutz nehmen möchte kann er das auch gerne tun. Wie schon gesagt, ich hab nix persönliches gegen YT und wünsche ihnen in Zukunft Erfolg  und das sie sich vielleicht noch ein bisschen in gewissen Dingen weiterentwickeln.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (29. Mai 2012)

Denke er hat alles gesagt und es ist nachzuvollziehen, sollte jeder so hinnehmen. Was den Preis angeht muss das jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er es zahlen würde/will oder nicht


----------



## Mirko29 (29. Mai 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Denke er hat alles gesagt und es ist nachzuvollziehen, sollte jeder so hinnehmen. Was den Preis angeht muss das jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er es zahlen würde/will oder nicht



Sehe ich ganz genauso... Mich würde nur interessieren was es denn für ein Alternativbike wird


----------



## yoyo (29. Mai 2012)

4750â¬? Puh. Nee. Da warte ich lieber die 5-6 Monate bis zum nÃ¤chsten Limited-Angebot.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (29. Mai 2012)

kaufs doch als alternativbike um die wartezeit zu überbrücken  



Mirko29 schrieb:


> Sehe ich ganz genauso... Mich würde nur interessieren was es denn für ein Alternativbike wird



würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## Mitglied (29. Mai 2012)

Ein YT-Kunde entscheidet doch primär nach Preis/Leistung.
Glaube kaum dass da auch nur jemand 100 Euro drauflegt; schon gar nicht wenn man keine Garantie hat.


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. Mai 2012)

Ist ja vhb. Ich würde mich am Preis immer unterhalb des nächstbesten Neurades mit Gewährleistung orientieren und für weniger Geld stellt Propain einem die Karre hin:







Lrs mag nicht so hochwertig sein aber dafür kann man sich auf die Gewährleistung verlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echion (29. Mai 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Sehe ich ganz genauso... Mich würde nur interessieren was es denn für ein Alternativbike wird


Nicht bei dem Händler aber das Bike:
http://www.jehlebikes.de/norco-aurum-le-2012.html

Draufgesetzt, gefahren, verliebt, gekauft.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (29. Mai 2012)

schönes teil! da haste ma ordentlich geld in die hand genommen die letzten 6 monate!


----------



## Mirko29 (29. Mai 2012)

Nicht schlecht. Hört man auch viel Gutes drüber  Ich nehme mal an das du es auch zu einem besseren Preis bekommst? Wenn ich das Geld nicht am 11.11 zusammengehabt hätte, wäre es bei mir vermutlich ein Session 8 geworden...


----------



## cliomare (29. Mai 2012)

Echion schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, habe keine "Markenidentifikation" mehr. Ich möchte mit YT nix mehr zu tun haben, da sie mich als Kunden einfach schäbigst behandelt haben.
> Das ist nichts persönliches einfach nur die Kosenquenz die ich aus den Vorkommnissen der letzten Wochen und Monaten ziehe.
> Glücklicherweise kann ich das tun, da ich nicht auf das Bike und auch nicht auf das Geld angewiesen bin.
> Ich denke sogar, dass das Bike ein richtig gutes ist. Darum geht es auch gar nicht.
> Ich möchte einfach nur keine Firma unterstützen, die sich so verhält. Junge Firma, Alteingesessene Firma, MTB, Auto, Handy, Rasenmäher, egal welches Produkt.




Dann darfst dir gar kein Rad mehr kaufen.
Mir ists bei Mondraker noch ärger gegangen, nach einem halben jahr warten hats nämlich gar kein Bike mehr gegeben. Die informationspolitik war dabei genauso mies wie bei YT.

und diverse "Nobelhersteller" haben auch schon solche Aktionen geboten, nur dass man bei denen mindestens 1000 ALLEIN für den namen draufzahlt.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (29. Mai 2012)

das ist es ja! und würdest du nochmal ein Mondraker kaufen?


----------



## Echion (29. Mai 2012)

cliomare schrieb:


> Dann darfst dir gar kein Rad mehr kaufen.
> Mir ists bei Mondraker noch Ã¤rger gegangen, nach einem halben jahr warten hats nÃ¤mlich gar kein Bike mehr gegeben. Die informationspolitik war dabei genauso mies wie bei YT.
> 
> und diverse "Nobelhersteller" haben auch schon solche Aktionen geboten, nur dass man bei denen mindestens 1000â¬ ALLEIN fÃ¼r den namen draufzahlt.


Ich weiÃ und ich mÃ¶chte hier auch keinen Hersteller an den Pranger stellen oder andere in Schutz nehmen.
Es ist eben meine Erfahrung mit YT...hÃ¤tte ich die gleiche mit einem anderen Hersteller gemacht wÃ¤re die Konsequenz wohl dieselbe.

Und ja, im Geld ausgeben war ich schon immer gut..habe gehofft, dass ich mit YT mal glÃ¼ck habe und nicht ganz so viel Geld ausgeben mÃ¼sste/kÃ¶nnte.
Und ja...das Bike war gÃ¼nstiger als in dem Angebot, denn mit einem netten HÃ¤ndler kann man ja persÃ¶nlich handeln und sich nett und hÃ¶flich einig werden.


----------



## Mirko29 (29. Mai 2012)

Echion schrieb:


> Und ja, im Geld ausgeben war ich schon immer gut..habe gehofft, dass ich mit YT mal glück habe und nicht ganz so viel Geld ausgeben müsste/könnte.
> Und ja...das Bike war günstiger als in dem Angebot, denn mit einem netten Händler kann man ja persönlich handeln und sich nett und höflich einig werden.



Das kann ich auch gut. Leider habe ich nicht immer die Möglichkeiten die meinen Fähigkeiten entsprechen würden 
Meine Meinung? Wer im Bikeladen den Preis bezahlt der dran steht, macht entweder was falsch, oder ist ein unfreundliches Ar.......


----------



## timmeygasmus (29. Mai 2012)

Echion schrieb:


> Ich weiß und ich möchte hier auch keinen Hersteller an den Pranger stellen oder andere in Schutz nehmen.
> Es ist eben meine Erfahrung mit YT...hätte ich die gleiche mit einem anderen Hersteller gemacht wäre die Konsequenz wohl dieselbe.
> 
> Und ja, im Geld ausgeben war ich schon immer gut..habe gehofft, dass ich mit YT mal glück habe und nicht ganz so viel Geld ausgeben müsste/könnte.
> Und ja...das Bike war günstiger als in dem Angebot, denn mit einem netten Händler kann man ja persönlich handeln und sich nett und höflich einig werden.



Ich kann die Entscheidung vollkommen nachvollziehen das YT zu verkaufen, die ganze Sache, egal ob das bei anderen auch passiert oder sonstwas, hat nen bitteren Beigeschmack mittlerweile.

Wünsch Dir jedenfalls viel Spaß mit dem Norco und dass Du das YT zu nem angemessenen Preis + "Schmerzensgeld" verkauft bekommst


----------



## cliomare (29. Mai 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> das ist es ja! und würdest du nochmal ein Mondraker kaufen?




Wenn mir das Bike taugt, würde ich es definitiv noch einmal in Erwägung ziehen. 
Ich würde bei einer solchen Firma aber nicht noch einmal monatelang warten. Entweder es wird mir innerhalb einer gewisssen Zeit geliefert oder ich kauf mir ein anderes.

@Echion:
Wenn du es um +1500 verkauft bekommst, solltest du dich mal an der Wall Street bewerben. 52% Rendite in 6 Monaten ist echt nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH1 (29. Mai 2012)

Hi, hab mein Tues 2.0 LTD auch noch nicht und ich kriege langsam auch einen dicken Hals wenn ich die Fotos sehe wie andere schon damit rumfahern und sich bei meiner Tracking Nr. nichts tut !
Ich will mein Bike !


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (29. Mai 2012)

biste net allein


----------



## Freeloader (29. Mai 2012)

Es muss nur noch jemand auf die Idee kommen zu dem Preis von YT, Kompletträder in Einzelteilen mit fixem Liefertermin zu verkaufen, dann sind bis auf die dies verbockt haben alle glücklich


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. Mai 2012)

Wär sogar mit Teillieferung ok wenn Rahmen, Dämpfer, Gabel und halt 70% der Teile garantiert wären.


----------



## WendiDirtbike1 (29. Mai 2012)

Das YT was du hast ist ja nicht das normale model um 2500 was auf der hompage ist? Wie viel kostet deine Variante und wie kann man die bestelln??


----------



## Bebbo (29. Mai 2012)

Ich habe am 08.05.12 meine Trackingnummer vom TuEs 2.0 LTD bekommen und endlich heute ist der Status von 20% auf 40% gestiegen. Denke es wird Freitag bei mir sein!
Freude Freude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (29. Mai 2012)

WendiDirtbike1 schrieb:


> Das YT was du hast ist ja nicht das normale model um 2500 was auf der hompage ist? Wie viel kostet deine Variante und wie kann man die bestelln??




Das ist eine Limited Edition und das Limit ist ausgeschöpft


----------



## rush_dc (29. Mai 2012)

Thiel schrieb:


> und das Limit ist ausgeschöpft



stimmt nicht ganz, man kann im bikemarkt welche erwerben


----------



## WendiDirtbike1 (29. Mai 2012)

Thiel schrieb:


> Das ist eine Limited Edition und das Limit ist ausgeschöpft



aso ok schade


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. Mai 2012)

Bebbo schrieb:


> Ich habe am 08.05.12 meine Trackingnummer vom TuEs 2.0 LTD bekommen und endlich heute ist der Status von 20% auf 40% gestiegen. Denke es wird Freitag bei mir sein!
> Freude Freude



Dann kann es sich bei mir ja nur noch um Wochen handeln bis das passiert. (18.05)


----------



## Bebbo (29. Mai 2012)

Naja, sie haben ja geschrieben das bis Freitag alle Räder montiert sind und versandfertig sind. Denke das dann nächste Woche aller verschickt werden.
Toi toi toi


----------



## Mirko29 (29. Mai 2012)

Bebbo schrieb:


> Naja, sie haben ja geschrieben das bis Freitag alle Räder montiert sind und versandfertig sind. Denke das dann nächste Woche aller verschickt werden.
> Toi toi toi



Die haben auch geschrieben das ab April ausgeliefert wird. Ich trau denen mit solchen Aussagen nur noch soweit wie ich sie werfen kann :/


----------



## Klee93 (29. Mai 2012)

Es hat ja geheissen sie sind, wie Bebbo schon sagte, bis Freitag montiert und "versandfertig". Soll das heissen dass nur die allerletzten Bikes am Freitag zwar montiert werden aber noch nicht versendet werden? Und dann (wahrscheinlich) am Montag versendet werden. Oder denkt ihr dass es sich da noch um größere Mengen handeln wird die bis Freitag noch nicht versendet sind? Will nur mal wissen was ihr so denkt. Nächste woche am Donnerstag gehts nämlich nach Leogang und da hoffe ich doch sehr dass das Bike bis Mittwoch hier ist. Trackingnummer habe ich schon seit 12.05.


----------



## requirator (29. Mai 2012)

Wieder ein Tag vorbei und bei meiner Trackingnummer (09.05) hat sich nichts getan - aber ich bin noch optimistisch und hoffe, dass das Bike bis Mitte Juni da ist.

Ich denke schon, dass die noch einige Bikes fertig machen müssen und ich befürchte, dass Freitag leider nicht der ersehnte letzte Tag sein wird.


----------



## Hawkeye86 (29. Mai 2012)

Bebbo schrieb:


> Ich habe am 08.05.12 meine Trackingnummer vom TuEs 2.0 LTD bekommen und endlich heute ist der Status von 20% auf 40% gestiegen. Denke es wird Freitag bei mir sein!
> Freude Freude



wann hat sich den der status verändert? in der früh oder abends?


----------



## LordLinchpin (29. Mai 2012)

das soll jetzt kein hohn sein, aber ihr armen schweine tut mir langsam doch ein bisschen leid. zwar wirklich nur ein bisschen aber immerhin. ich hoffe ihr habt drauß gelernt und seid in zukunft vorsichtiger bei "LTD"-angeboten die so saumäßig limitiert sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastey. (29. Mai 2012)

Mach dich ab, Lord.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (29. Mai 2012)

Hawkeye86 schrieb:


> wann hat sich den der status verändert? in der früh oder abends?



würd ich auch gerne wissen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. Mai 2012)

Klee93 schrieb:


> Es hat ja geheissen sie sind, wie Bebbo schon sagte, bis Freitag montiert und "versandfertig". Soll das heissen dass nur die allerletzten Bikes am Freitag zwar montiert werden aber noch nicht versendet werden? Und dann (wahrscheinlich) am Montag versendet werden. Oder denkt ihr dass es sich da noch um größere Mengen handeln wird die bis Freitag noch nicht versendet sind? Will nur mal wissen was ihr so denkt. Nächste woche am Donnerstag gehts nämlich nach Leogang und da hoffe ich doch sehr dass das Bike bis Mittwoch hier ist. Trackingnummer habe ich schon seit 12.05.



Was mich ein bisschen irritiert ist das es etwas zu ruhig ist dafür das schon an die 300 Ltd.'s da draussen rumschwirren sollen. (Wenn man davon ausgeht das die bis Freitag fertig sein wollen)

Ich meine ich kenne genug Leute die zwar Fahrradbegeistert aber nicht internet- oder Forenaffin sind und nicht in 10 Jahren ihre Neuanschaffungen im Netz posten aber insgesamt sind mir die ~ 20 Erfolgsmeldungen von denen ich weiß (und ich bin eher gut informiert) etwas zu niedrig als das ich glaube das nächste Woche alles vorbei sein soll.

Ich meine das bis Freitag alle "versandbereit" sein sollen ist für meinen Geschmack ein etwas dehnbahrer Begriff. Naja wir werden sehen, wenn das Teil am Wochenende eintreffen soll müsste der Versandstatus ja mal auf 40% springen.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (29. Mai 2012)

bei nem freund isser das gerade (18Uhr) hat am 14.5 die mail bekommen (Rahmen M), also hoffe ich das morgen was passiert ich brauch das ding DIESES we!!!!!!!


----------



## PlanB (29. Mai 2012)

Trackingmail vom 9.5., Statusänderung heute 17:45, Rahmengröße L


----------



## doktor_g (29. Mai 2012)

Trackingmail vom 8.5.! Status immer noch bei 20%.....


----------



## Mirko29 (30. Mai 2012)

doktor_g schrieb:


> Trackingmail vom 8.5.! Status immer noch bei 20%.....



Wie bei mir  Die Ersten werden die Letzten sein!


----------



## NaturBruder (30. Mai 2012)

ja das problem isch ja bekannt bei yt . und wenn nach fragst an was das liegt heist das ginge logistisch nicht anders ......


----------



## Bebbo (30. Mai 2012)

Meine Statusänderung die gestern von 20% auf 40% gestiegen ist kam um 16.30Uhr. Heute Nacht um 04.30Uhr ist sie dann auf 60% gestiegen  Also mein Rad kommt definitiv Freitag bei mir an!!!

Trackingmail vom 08.05.12 bestimmt als erster bezahlt (am 11.11.11 um 06.00Uhr direkt nach dem Kauf) und mit bei den letzten die das Rad bekommen.
Ich freue mich für jeden bei dem sich der Status nun auch so langsam verändert! An alle Anderen, habt noch etwas geduld! Bin mir sicher das die Räder nächste woche kommen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (30. Mai 2012)

bastey. schrieb:


> Mach dich ab, Lord.



klar, kann ja in der zwischenzeit schonmal radfahren


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (30. Mai 2012)

have fun!

ich hock weiter hier rum und schaue stündlich in mein verschissenes DHL App ob ich langsam mal den 40% status erreiche......


----------



## Hawkeye86 (30. Mai 2012)

ach, du auch


----------



## Zero Fighter (30. Mai 2012)

18.05. Tracking Nummer bekommen - 29.05. 16:37 auf 40% gesprungen 

Mal schaun wie lang der Kübel nach Österreich braucht.


----------



## bastey. (30. Mai 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> klar, kann ja in der zwischenzeit schonmal radfahren



Ich leider nicht, mein CANYON ist wieder im A..ch !!! Deswegen wieder im Karton nach KOBLENZ unterwegs! (unter anderem RAHMENBRUCH, wegen schlechter Schweißnahtpositionierung, 2x Wippe gewechselt - wieder Spiel!!!, Starke knack-Geräusche am Hinterbau, Radnabe hinten auseinnander geflogen!)  Mit TUES kann nicht mehr schlimmer werden, heute muss es kommen (80%)

Grüße nach Koblenz


----------



## Bebbo (30. Mai 2012)

Mein Rad ist endlich da!!!!!!!! 100% Status und ich armes Schwein komme erst Freitag nach Hause :-((

Das sind Schicksaalsschläge die niemand braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (30. Mai 2012)

Lieber so als 18 Tage 20% Status des Versandes


----------



## Master80 (30. Mai 2012)

mein LTD ist gerade angekommen!

Durchhalten jungs! Alles wird jut


----------



## DH1 (30. Mai 2012)

Ich habe meine Trackingnummer am 22.5 bekommen und habe auch noch 20%.
Jetzt habe ich schon 8 Tage gewartet und ich muss wahrscheinlich auch nochmal 7 Tage warten biss sich da was tut, da sich bei glaube ich nochniemanden nach 10 Tagen (wie eigentlich versprochen) etwas getan hat ! 

Die weichere Feder für die Marzocchi habe ich wenigstens


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (30. Mai 2012)

10 *Werk*tage steht in der Standardmail, diese wird jedoch von der Statusmail von YT abgelöst. Dort heisst es das bis Freitag alle zusammengebaut sind und dann verschickt werden. Die 10 Werktage kannste also eh knicken, bei mir vergeht heute der 10te Werktag (16 Tage insgesamt) , ich denke ich bekomm das bike mit als letzter also quasi zum Ende nächster Woche  es ist die Hölle!

solange beschäftige ich mich mit dem T4 Projekt, guter Zeitvertreib:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/49511



Master80 schrieb:


> mein LTD ist gerade angekommen!
> Durchhalten jungs! Alles wird jut



 Glückwunsch, dann gehen wir mal bald en Treffen an


----------



## 22lightning (30. Mai 2012)

Bei mir tut sich seit 22 Tagen nichts. Das ist ganz schön bescheiden


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. Mai 2012)

DH1 schrieb:


> Die weichere Feder für die Marzocchi habe ich wenigstens



Was hast du denn für ein Gewicht angegeben das du 'ne weiche kriegst?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (30. Mai 2012)

so dann müsste ja lansgam wieder DHL abholzeit sein  ich halts nimmer aus, bitte lieber gott lass den status innerhalb der nächsten 1,5 std auf 40% steigen!


----------



## justdark (30. Mai 2012)

will auch 40% haben warten auch schon seit 9.5


----------



## Datenwurm (30. Mai 2012)

YT`ed ihr noch oder fahrt ihr schon?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (30. Mai 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (30. Mai 2012)

bastey. schrieb:


> Ich leider nicht, mein CANYON ist wieder im A..ch !!! Deswegen wieder im Karton nach KOBLENZ unterwegs! (unter anderem RAHMENBRUCH, wegen schlechter Schweißnahtpositionierung, 2x Wippe gewechselt - wieder Spiel!!!, Starke knack-Geräusche am Hinterbau, Radnabe hinten auseinnander geflogen!)  Mit TUES kann nicht mehr schlimmer werden, heute muss es kommen (80%)
> 
> Grüße nach Koblenz



du sagst wahrscheinlich auch "das ist jetzt die letzte abfahrt, dann gehts nach hause" was?


----------



## backstage (30. Mai 2012)

es geht weiter: am 18.5 habe ich die Trackingnummer erhalten - heute Abend 40%. Warum einige von uns schon viel länger warten muss ich jetzt nicht wirklich verstehen..... hoffentlich handelt es sich hier um mein Bike und nicht um die Feder....


----------



## Master80 (30. Mai 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, dann gehen wir mal bald en Treffen an




So siehts aus!


----------



## requirator (30. Mai 2012)

Yippie, seit 19 Uhr 40% Sendungsstatus  - hat ja auch "nur" 16 Werktage seit Erstellung der Trackingnummer gedauert. Hoffentlich ist das bloß nicht diese Geschichte mit der extra Feder.


----------



## chrischo (30. Mai 2012)

Ahh hab meine Trackingnr. auch am 18.05 bekommen aber keine 40 % D;;;.

Btw bekommt man ne E-Mail wenn sich der Status ändert ?


----------



## doktor_g (30. Mai 2012)

Ich kanns auch nicht fassen!!!!! Status bei 40%!!!!!! Yippie!!!!!!


----------



## requirator (30. Mai 2012)

chrischo schrieb:


> Btw bekommt man ne E-Mail wenn sich der Status ändert ?



Kannst du dir bei der DHL-Seite von deiner Trackingnummer unter "Statusbenachrichtigung" einrichten, habe das selber aber noch nie gemacht.


----------



## chrischo (30. Mai 2012)

Danke für die flotte Antwort ;D.

Wenn ich das nicht gemacht hab also nicht ;D. 

Gut, dann muss ich wohl mal guggn wie das funktioniert hab ja bestimmt noch lange genug Zeit ;P


----------



## requirator (30. Mai 2012)

Ist bei euch auch Nohra (bei Erfurt) das Start-Paketzentrum von DHL gewesen?

Dass YT extern montieren lässt ist uns ja bekannt, aber das sieht dann ja wohl auch danach aus, dass die auch nicht selber verpacken und versenden -> also auch keine Endkontrolle der Bikes übernehmen, oder?



BULL3T schrieb:


> ... Seit nicht so blauäugig wie ich und geht nur mal eben kurz drüber beim Schrauben anziehen (auch wenn von YT gesagt wird - Reifen rein, Lenker dran "fahrfertig")... Kurz vorm Start gleich mal gemerkt das komplett alle Scheibenbremsschrauben lose waren, die untere Gabelbrücke um 1,5-2mm schief verbaut war und das hintere Laufrad musste ich auch nachzentriert. Alles nicht so dufte für fahrfertig.



Werde daher wohl den Ratschlag vor der ersten Ausfahrt beherzigen und lieber mehr als nur "Reifen rein, Lenker dran" machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BULL3T (30. Mai 2012)

requirator schrieb:


> Ist bei euch auch Nohra (bei Erfurt) das Start-Paketzentrum von DHL gewesen?
> 
> Dass YT extern montieren lässt ist uns ja bekannt, aber das sieht dann ja wohl auch danach aus, dass die auch nicht selber verpacken und versenden -> also auch keine Endkontrolle der Bikes übernehmen, oder?
> 
> ...



Ich kann es nur empfehlen.
Bei mir ging es übrigens auch in "Nohra" los. Was ich nur nicht verstanden habe ist das das Paket in "Lindenberg" ins Zustellfahrzeug kam obwohl in Berlin ausgeliefert wurde 
Wüsste nicht das hier Lindenberg in der nähe ist.

Wegen der Vormontage und dem fehlenden Speichen/Nabenwerkzeug habe ich noch mal Henning angeschrieben und dies Mail als Antwort bekommen.:



> Das mit den losen Schrauben kann daher kommen, dass du sie nach dem Auspacken nicht kontrolliert hast, stimmt's? In unserer Aufbauanleitung weisen wir nämlich darauf hin, dass der Kunde (also du) vor der ersten Ausfahrt alle Schraubverbindungen nochmals überprüfen sollte.
> 
> Wegen dem fehlenden Nippelspanner bitte ich um Entschuldigung.
> 
> ...



Also. Jetzt kann ich die Marzocchi und die Laufräder endlich komplett verkaufen


----------



## bastey. (30. Mai 2012)

Gestern abends 40%, heute da! Das warten hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## Mirko29 (30. Mai 2012)

Hast du direkt das Doppelpack bestellt? 

Ich muss noch weiter warten... seufz :/


----------



## eLw00d (30. Mai 2012)

Wär sonst bestimmt zu teuer gewesen.

Lieber eins für 4750 verkaufen und damit das andere finanzieren.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (30. Mai 2012)

diese ultralange sattelstange erzeugt sowas von augenkrebs  wird direkt nach dem auspacken gekürzt  .....falls das ding mal kommt, weiterhin 20%


----------



## Bebbo (30. Mai 2012)

mich würde ja jetzt mal interessieren ob jeder dem henning eine mail schreiben muss um die nippelspanner zu bekommen, oder ob die automatisch nachgeschickt werden? eigentlich könnte es mir ja egal sein, weil zu hause steht mein rad im karton und wartet auf mich das ich am freitag die neuen gelben ultimate reinbaue  da war schon ein spanner dabei! aber 2 sind ja besser wie nur einer;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## requirator (30. Mai 2012)

Stimmt, für die Sattelstütze liegt die Säge usw. bei mir auch schon bereit und wenn der Nippelspanner fehlt, dann hätte ich den auch nachgefordert bzw. das mache ich dann auch.


----------



## bastey. (30. Mai 2012)

Falls ihr meine Sattelstütze meint... Die ist bereits gekürzt und relativ sehr weit unten. Aber es sieht eben so aus, da das Foto aus leichter Froschperspektive gemacht wurde und auch das Sattelrohr ist SEHR tief.
Hätte man den Sitz tiefer gemacht, so hätte man 180 mm Federweg mit natürlichem Federwegsbegrenzer.
Gruß


----------



## LordLinchpin (31. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich herrn Willared zitieren darf: "Die einzige Tätigkeit die der Kunde noch machen muss ist die Laufräder montieren, den Lenker montieren und die Pedale montieren. Fertig."

Wo war da jetzt der Punkt mit "In unserer Aufbauanleitung weisen wir nämlich darauf hin, dass der Kunde (also du) vor der ersten Ausfahrt alle Schraubverbindungen nochmals überprüfen sollte"?


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Mai 2012)

Das eine ist Marketing das andere die Realität die auch an Canyon nicht vorbeigeht.


----------



## requirator (31. Mai 2012)

bastey. schrieb:


> ... Die ist bereits gekürzt und relativ sehr weit unten... und auch das Sattelrohr ist SEHR tief. Hätte man den Sitz tiefer gemacht, so hätte man 180 mm Federweg mit natürlichem Federwegsbegrenzer.
> Gruß



Stimmt auch wieder, da muss man wirklich schauen, wie tief überhaupt geht - das Sattelrohr ist ja mit 40 cm z.B. im Vergleich zum Torque FRX mit 47 cm deutlich kürzer.


----------



## doktor_g (31. Mai 2012)

Wer ist eigentlich dieser "Canyon" von dem hier hin und wieder mal gesprochen wird?


----------



## Thiel (31. Mai 2012)

https://www.google.de/search?q=cany...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (31. Mai 2012)

requirator schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder, da muss man wirklich schauen, wie tief überhaupt geht - das Sattelrohr ist ja mit 40 cm z.B. im Vergleich zum Torque FRX mit 47 cm deutlich kürzer.



werde das soweit kürzen das der sattel komplett reingeht, oder glaubt ihr das hinterrad berührt den sattel im voll eingefederten zustand?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (31. Mai 2012)

Nein! Nicht so weit kürzen! Dann ist der Sattel viel zu tief. Am besten Stückchen weise kürzen und immer wieder probieren.

Um treten zu können muss die relativ lang bleiben.

Markus


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (31. Mai 2012)

Ok. Danke für die Antwort. Muss ich mal testen dann, wenns mal kommen sollte. Hab bei all meinen bikes den Sattel komplett versenkt, der Hobel is eh nur für Bergab da brauch keine lange Sattelstange, aber wegen dem pedalieren hast du schon recht. werds testen! thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (31. Mai 2012)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Um treten zu können muss die relativ lang bleiben.Markus



Das meinst Du nicht wirklich, oder  Wer tritt denn 'nen Downhiller im Sitzen 

Die einzige Funktion eines Sattels am DH dient zur Steuerung mit den Schenkeln, etwas oberhalb der Knie.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (31. Mai 2012)

seh ich ähnlich


----------



## njoerd (31. Mai 2012)

bergauf schieben ist für Anfänger


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Mai 2012)

War bei mir auch bisher so aber ich kann mir vorstellen das wer ambitioniert Rennen fährt auf entsprechenden Strecken auch mal im Sitzen pedaliert weils halt Kraft spart. Mach ich manchmal auch bei langen Abfahrten in den Alpen. Trotzdem hab ich den Sattel bisher immer so niedrig wie mögich gehabt. Wenn das Tues aber einen so niedriges Sitzrohr hast muss ich das eventuell überdenken.

Wieviel muss denn bei einem M-Rahmen auf jeden Fall weg damit man die Sattelstütze auf ein vernünftiges Maß versenken kann?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (31. Mai 2012)

Also ich pedaliere schon mal im Sitzen bei flachen Stücken ohne Gerümpel. Ist zwar nur die Ausnahme, aber ich mache es halt. Wenn ihr den Sattel komplett versenkt könnt Ihr nur noch mit den Unterschenkeln das Bike steuern :-D! Das möchte ich dann gerne mal sehen.
Ich habe soweit gekürzt, dass der Sattel im Stehen oberhalb des Knies ist. Alles darunter verkürzt den Hebel so weit, dass ein Steuern mit den Schenkeln kaum noch möglich ist.

Ist aber nur meine Meinung ;-).

Kauft Euch vorsichtshalber schon mal ne Ersatzstütze :-D!

Markus


----------



## Deleted 125853 (31. Mai 2012)

@ tabletop: komm halt mal vorbei und setz Dich drauf!

Markus


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Mai 2012)

Bin grad nicht in Pb, hoffe aber das die Kiste nächste Woche endlich kommt. Dann bin ich auch mind. einmal die Woche in Willingen oder Wibe.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (31. Mai 2012)

Mal den teufel nich an die Wand, wenn der Bock nächste Woche noch immer nich da ist.....

Gefühlsmässig ist es schon untragbar das es das WE nicht da ist  Enttäuschung und Wut im wechsel....minütlich, stündlich, täglich!

Mein DHL App läuft mehr als heiss seit 17 Tagen


----------



## Hermstyler (31. Mai 2012)

Meins ist gestern gekommen.

Tipps für euch:

1. Sattelstütze nicht zu kurz absägen, sonst geht der Sattel am Reifen an!
2. Der Hinterreifen wurde mit der falschen Laufrichtung aufgezogen, also überprüfen. (Der Minion Rear ist eh ein sch... Reifen also ich mach ihn gleich runter)
3. Viele Schrauben sind trocken eingeschraubt. Besonders die Schrauben der Gabelbrücken solltet ihr fetten, da diese extrem knarzen wenn sie trocken sind.
4. Teilweise sind noch scharfe Alu Späne von der Fertigung am Rahmen...also aufpassen, ich hab mir schon einen in den Finger gebohrt.


Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priest0r (31. Mai 2012)

Hermstyler schrieb:


> (....)
> 3. Viele Schrauben sind trocken eingeschraubt. Besonders die Schrauben der Gabelbrücken solltet ihr fetten, da diese extrem knarzen wenn sie trocken sind.
> (....)




achja? sollten die Käufer das?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (31. Mai 2012)

sollten die käufer nicht nein. klar sollten die (YT) das machen, doch ich schei§§e aufs schrauben fetten hauptsache der bock kommt mal an!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schnitte (31. Mai 2012)

leider habe ich die selbe Erfahrung bei Votec machen müssen. Da waren unter anderem auch die Bremsscheiben locker, die Kettenblattschrauben locker und was weiß ich was noch...war nicht wirklich toll
aber denke es ist echt keine Seltenheit...


----------



## Priest0r (31. Mai 2012)

und welche schrauben fettet ihr noch so am fahrrad?


----------



## Badesjones (31. Mai 2012)

Bin ich froh, dass ich ein Demo fahre !!!!! ;-)


----------



## eLw00d (31. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch so froh dass du ein Demo fährst!! 

Leute die es nötig haben so nen Schmarn in threads abzulassen in denen sie nichts zu suchen haben sind nämlich genau die, die in solchen Situationen am meisten rumheulen würden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo, ich fahre auch kein YT


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Mai 2012)

Priest0r schrieb:


> und welche schrauben fettet ihr noch so am fahrrad?



Das würde mich auch interessieren wobei das ja in vielen Fällen eine Glaubensfrage zu sein scheint. Es gibt ganze Threads darüber ob man Dämpferbuchsen fetten soll oder nicht.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (31. Mai 2012)

Auf jeden Fall das Steuerlager kontrollieren! Das war bei meinem total fettfrei eingebaut. Führte dazu, dass es Knackgeräusche machte :-(. Dachte schon mit der Gabel stimmt was nicht. Nach dem Fetten hats dann Ruhe gegeben. ALLE Schrauben kontrollieren versteht sich denke ich sowieso von selbst. Die Bremssättel waren bei mir z. B. nur fixiert, aber nicht festgezogen. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass man von einem auf das andere Bike schließen kann. Deswegen vorsichtshalber alles kontrollieren auf Festsitz. So war bei meinem auch die Leitungsführung unter dem Dämpfer nicht fest. Gott sei Dank habe ich es noch rechtzeitig bemerkt, bevor ich das Ding verloren habe :-D. Die Schraube lag quasi nur noch im Gewinde. Mit dem Sattelstange kürzen ist das ein ernst gemeinter Rat! Das Oberrohr und Sattelrohr ist SEHR niedrig. Wenn der Sattel bis zum Anschlag drin sitzt habt Ihr die Knie neben den Ohren, wenn die Füße auf den Pedalen sind.

Nur meine Meinung ;-).

Markus


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (31. Mai 2012)

So gerade ma mim Henning geschrieben:

Hallo XXX,
Es freut uns zu hÃ¶ren, dass du trotz der LieferverzÃ¶gerung noch immer hinter uns stehst.
Ich kann dir Zusichern, dass die Letzten Bikes morgen Versandfertig sind und ab dann in den Versand gehen.
Der Versand dauert dann auch noch 1 bis 2 Tage, also rechne mal nÃ¤chste Woche mit dem Bike.

Ø¥Ù Ø´Ø§Ø¡ Ø§ÙÙÙ
(in schÄ'a llÄh)


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Mai 2012)

Mittoch hab ich einen Termin in Wibe wär schon cool wenn es bis dahin da wäre. Also morgen 40% bitte!


----------



## Hawkeye86 (31. Mai 2012)

wieso erst morgen 40 %? ich will heute 40 % haben, wir wollen am sonntag nach willingen  
langsam is echt übel


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Mai 2012)

ja das wär natürlich noch besser aber die Ereignisse haben mich pessimistisch gemacht.


----------



## Schnitte (31. Mai 2012)

Jungs und Mädels ich drücke euch die Daumen, dass euer Bike nun endlich kommt. Ihr habt es wirklich verdient. Meinem freund geht es auch nicht besser, der wartet auch ungeduldig auf sein Tues 2.0 (not ltd.) 
Ihm ergeht es ja ähnlich (ja ok er wartet nicht seit November, aber seit dem Tag als das Tues 2.0 veröffentlich wurde, will er es besitzen...)
also chaka, hoffen wir, dass dieses Trauerspiel bald ein Ende hat


----------



## Tesla71 (31. Mai 2012)

Ich schließe mich mal an: haltet durch! 

Wenn der Bock erst einmal da ist werdet Ihr die Warterei schnell vergessen haben.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (31. Mai 2012)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich mal an: haltet durch!
> 
> *Wenn *der Bock erst einmal da ist werdet Ihr die Warterei schnell vergessen haben.



vergessen werd ich aber nich das mir schon 2 urlaube durch die lappen sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (31. Mai 2012)

Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand seins gewogen?

Meine Waage ist leider kaputt und ich fahr inzwischen ja schon andere Laufräder


----------



## Justin_Sane (31. Mai 2012)

Meins kam heute endlich an!

Versandstatus war gestern und heute ganze Zeit bei 40%, bis dann um 13Uhr der Briefträger mit dem Paket vor der Türe stand!

Quasi schneller geliefert als YT erlaubt!^^ 

Gesehen habe ich's aber leider noch nicht, da ich es an meine Heimatadresse habe liefern lassen.

Morgen isses dann aber endgültig so weit....das erstmal auf dem Bock sitzen! Yuchuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pollgass (31. Mai 2012)

yoyo schrieb:


> 4750? Puh. Nee. Da warte ich lieber die 5-6 Monate bis zum nächsten Limited-Angebot.



Laut Willared wird es kein weiteres LTD. geben!!! Hat er mir persönlich bei den Masters in WiBe erzählt!


----------



## ritual (31. Mai 2012)

RIDER WEIGHT:

888 ti settings: (spring rate, sag, preload, rebound, compression, volume adjust)

ccdb settings: (spring rate, sag,  preload, lsc,lsr,hsc,hsr)


----------



## BULL3T (31. Mai 2012)

Ich kann es nur bestätigen was hier geschrieben wird. Fast alles musste ich nachziehen und neu einstellen.
Fehlendes Fett hatte ich zum glück nur an den Gabelbrückenschrauben.

Zum Gewicht !!!
Ich habe es im standard Aufbau mit Shimano DX Klickies an die Waage gehangen und angezeigt wurden mir 17,7kg.

Ich werde aber noch die Gabel und die Laufradsätze austauschen gegen ne 2012 FOX40 und CrankBrother Laufräder. Dann wird nochmal gewogen 

RIDE ON


----------



## requirator (31. Mai 2012)

Justin_Sane schrieb:


> ... Versandstatus war gestern und heute ganze Zeit bei 40%, bis dann um 13Uhr der Briefträger mit dem Paket vor der Türe stand!



Die 40% stehen bei mir seit gestern auch still, ich hoffe einfach mal auf Samstag, da kann ich dann auch den ganze Tag zu Hause sein.

Zum Steuerlager: Freund hat sich ein Wicked kommen lassen und bekam das Spiel nicht weg - war das Lager falschherum eingelegt (und auch ungefettet) und konnte so natürlich nicht ordentlich gegenhalten. -> Also ich werde mein Bike schön ruhig durchchecken und hoffentlich nichts finden, was ich nicht kurzer Hand beheben kann.

Hätten wir eigentlich auch gleich selber montieren können, vielleicht wäre es dann auch früher da gewesen .


----------



## BULL3T (31. Mai 2012)

requirator schrieb:


> Hätten wir eigentlich auch gleich selber montieren können, vielleicht wäre es dann auch früher da gewesen .




WORD


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Mai 2012)

In M müsste bei Serienausstattung schon 17,x hinkommen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1131030


----------



## BULL3T (31. Mai 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> In M müsste bei Serienausstattung schon 17,x hinkommen.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1131030



ähm ich hab ne "L"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timmeygasmus (31. Mai 2012)

40% seit 19:27


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Mai 2012)

BULL3T schrieb:


> ähm ich hab ne "L"



Ich bin mal gespannt ob ich mit dem Ibex die 17 knacken kann.

btw. immer noch 20%


----------



## Mirko29 (31. Mai 2012)

Dito...


----------



## B.Scheuert (31. Mai 2012)

> In M müsste bei Serienausstattung schon 17,x hinkommen.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1131030


Das kann gut sein(wenn du die "Serienausstattung" vom 2.0 Ltd. meinst. Mein 2011er Tues Ltd. wiegt leicht verändert ziemlich genau 18Kg, hat aber auch einen kürzeren Dämpfer mit Titanfeder, was den Gewichtsvorteil vom 2.0er Rahmen teilweise ausgleicht. Der Unterschied dürfte also nicht allzu groß sein.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (31. Mai 2012)

Weiß einer ob es einen Farbcode bei den Gabelfedern gibt? Wie kann man die Härte identifizieren? Bin mir nicht sicher, ob sie bei mir die bestätigte harte verbaut haben. Ist auf jeden Fall ne Titanfeder mit blauer Kennzeichnung.

Markus


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Mai 2012)

Wenn du wesentlich schwerer als 80 kg bist müsstest du eigentlich merken ob die weiche verbaut ist da die dann viel zu weich ist.

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/f19/2010-marzocchi-888-evo-tuning-thread-225598/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justdark (31. Mai 2012)

bin auch noch bei 20%


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (31. Mai 2012)

40% seit 19:23 Uhr Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeck!!!! Samstag hoffentlich BITTE lieber gott


----------



## DH1 (31. Mai 2012)

20 % ...


----------



## chrischo (31. Mai 2012)

yoa heute ne neue Trackingnummer bekommen und auch 20 % D;


----------



## xpmtb (31. Mai 2012)

20%


----------



## OLB EMan (31. Mai 2012)

da jetz prozentangaben scheinbar modern sind 
-> 40 %


----------



## Astgabel (31. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute, klink mich mal hier dazwischen. hab jetzt keine lust die 1637 antworten zu lesen. 

ich plane in verner zukunft auch ein Tues zu kaufen. Leider giebt es das Tues Downhill nicht mehr. 
Ich bin 172 cm groß und um die 80 KG.

was meint ihr langt da das Normale Tues oder ist es besser das Tues 2.0 zu kaufen. Ich bin kein Crack aber mach doch einige sachen mit. 

Und S Sollte passen oder doch M 

danke schon mal


----------



## Ivan89 (31. Mai 2012)

Bin auch so 1,72 (1,73 mit Schuhen) und habe mich für das normale Tues 2.0 in Größe S entschieden. Laut Größentabelle auf der YT Website sollte man bis 174 S nehmen. Müsste also passen. Kommt aber dann auch wiederum drauf an, ob du es etwas länger bevorzugst... dann wäre M wohl gut...

Leider ist es noch immer nicht da  also kann ich dir nicht sagen ob die Größe passt


----------



## Mirko29 (31. Mai 2012)

Vorab... Ich bin Anfänger. Ich hab mir das Ltd in S bestellt mit 1,73m. Hatte mit YT telefoniert und da riet man mir zum S (man habe sich bei der Größentabelle schon was gedacht), sagte mir aber das ein M eventuell auch gehen würde. Es käme halt auf meinen Fahrstil und Geschmack an.


----------



## wildbiker (31. Mai 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> leider habe ich die selbe Erfahrung bei Votec  machen müssen. Da waren unter anderem auch die Bremsscheiben locker, die  Kettenblattschrauben locker und was weiß ich was noch...war nicht  wirklich toll
> aber denke es ist echt keine Seltenheit...



Naja, bissl schrauben und das Rad aufs nötigste checken sollte man schon können...oder Rad gleich beim Händler kaufen, der hilft auch noch beim Reifen aufziehen..



Astgabel schrieb:


> Hi Leute, klink mich mal hier dazwischen. hab jetzt keine lust die 1637 antworten zu lesen.
> 
> ich plane in verner zukunft auch ein Tues zu kaufen. Leider giebt es das Tues Downhill nicht mehr.
> Ich bin 172 cm groß und um die 80 KG.
> ...



Warum eigentlich ein Tues? Wasn so toll an den Teilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astgabel (31. Mai 2012)

Wann soll es denn kommen  Ich hab ja noch etwas zeit hab mich am am Mo beim Flitzen gelegt und nu is hand am arsch


----------



## eLw00d (31. Mai 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich ein Tues? Wasn so toll an den Teilen?




10/10 Punkten in der aktuellen Freeride und mal locker nen Tausender günstiger als vergleichbare Konkurrenz.


----------



## Astgabel (31. Mai 2012)

na ich finde preis leistung passt uns mir gefällt es einfach sehr gut.


----------



## Schnitte (1. Juni 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Naja, bissl schrauben und das Rad aufs nötigste checken sollte man schon können...oder Rad gleich beim Händler kaufen, der hilft auch noch beim Reifen aufziehen..



oh man Franzi, was machst du jetzt eigentlich in dem Thread? suchst du wieder Streit? anscheinend, bei solchen Kommentaren. Vielen Dank für deine immer wieder sehr hilfreichen Ratschläge, aber ich bezweifel dass du der Guru des Schraubens bist  letztendlich sollte der Kommentar nur verdeutlichen, dass es auch bei anderen Herstellern solche Probleme gibt. 
so nun ist alles gesagt, falls du noch persönliche Angriffe vornehmen willst, dann bitte per PN. Vielen Dank du Nicolai-Fangirl


----------



## pollgass (1. Juni 2012)

60%!!! Ab 50:03Uhr in Hamburg...könnte heute also noch klappen AAAARRRGGGGG


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (1. Juni 2012)

wenns so abläuft wie mit dem Wicked werd ich es morgen in den händen halten  ich hab ja echt nimmer drna geglaubt


----------



## pollgass (1. Juni 2012)

PS: auf der DHL Seite steht heute Folgendes: _"Hinweis: Von Samstag, den 02.06.2012, 21:00 Uhr bis Sonntag, den  03.06.2012, 8:00 Uhr steht die Sendungsverfolgung aufgrund von  Wartungsarbeiten nicht zur Verfügung. Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis"

_Is nur n kurzes Zeitfenster, aber ich denke der ein oder andere is son notorischer Nachgucker wie ich und checkt den Status alle 5 Minuten.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (1. Juni 2012)

erwischt  jap am PC und beim rauchen auf der App 

aber wenns ja gut läuft muss ich in den zeitraum ja nimmer schauen


----------



## doktor_g (1. Juni 2012)

Verdammt. Seit Mittwoch, 17.59 Uhr, 40%.... seit dem keine Veränderung....hoffentlich kommts heute.....evtl. lass ich mich auch noch auf morgen vertrösten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (1. Juni 2012)

waaaaah schreib doch sowas nich! 
hoffe passiert mir nich sonst dreh ich durch


----------



## pollgass (1. Juni 2012)

80% JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Gleich isses da!!!
Ich mach mir gleich in die Hose!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (1. Juni 2012)




----------



## requirator (1. Juni 2012)

Oh man, seit Mittwoch Abend stehen die 40% unverändert - zu allem bisherigen Glück kommt jetzt bitte nicht noch ein Problem bei DHL .

(Das wäre es doch, YT hats endlich geschafft und das Bike geht auf dem Versand verloren - und da es ein Ltd. ist gibt es natürlich kein Ersatz im Verlustfall... bitte bitte nicht)


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (1. Juni 2012)

Kontakt

Sie haben Fragen zur DHL Sendungsverfolgung? Wir sind für Sie da!
Kontaktaufnahme DHL Paket:

Sie erreichen uns unter der Telefonnummer: 0180 5 345 22 55 *
(14 ct. je angefangene Minute aus den deutschen Festnetzen, ggf. abweichende Mobilfunktarife; höchstens 0,42 Euro pro angefangene Minute aus den deutschen Mobilfunknetzen)
Servicezeiten:

Montags bis Sonntags 0 bis 24 Uhr
7 Tage pro Woche, 365 Tage im Jahr!
* nur innerhalb Deutschlands möglich

oder online per Kontaktformular (außer bei Nachforschungsaufträgen)

mach denen druck


----------



## doktor_g (1. Juni 2012)

Was soll ich machen? Ist halt so. Allerdings habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das DHL Trackingsystem nicht immer zu 100% funktioniert.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deny (1. Juni 2012)

Durchhalten Leute, bald habt Ihr euer Tues.

Von meiner Seite aus habt Ihr meinen vollsten Respekt das Ihr so viel Durchhaltekraft besitzt. Ich wäre glaub ich schon total ausgerastet.

Daumen hoch 

Ihr habt euch euer Bike mehr als verdient.


----------



## timmeygasmus (1. Juni 2012)

Nachdem es gestern Abend auf 40% ging ist's eben schon mit der Post gekommen. Bin total geflasht dass es jetzt endlich da ist


----------



## doktor_g (1. Juni 2012)

timmeygasmus schrieb:


> Nachdem es gestern Abend auf 40% ging ist's eben schon mit der Post gekommen. Bin total geflasht dass es jetzt endlich da ist



So, hätte ich mir das auch gewünscht......


----------



## pollgass (1. Juni 2012)

BÄÄÄÄÄM


----------



## doktor_g (1. Juni 2012)

Wie BÄÄÄM?

Karton kaputt? Runtergefallen?


----------



## pollgass (1. Juni 2012)

BÄÄÄÄÄM Es ist DA!
Unsere Sekretärin hats wortlos in´Flur gestellt, wäre fast dran vorbei gelaufen...


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. Juni 2012)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ratet mal wie mein Status ist. Richtig 20% 

Die hätten doch gleich schreiben können das sie es diese Woche wieder nicht schaffen. "versandfertig"


----------



## Schepperbeppo (1. Juni 2012)

Seit 8.5. auf 20%, is echt mal derbe schwach!


----------



## chrischo (1. Juni 2012)

Wenn es dich beruhigt ich bin auch noch bei 20% mich zerreist es innerlich zwar fast aber keep cool des ding kommt bei uns auch noch an ;D


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (1. Juni 2012)

wartet mal bis heute ab, von 16-18 Uhr holt DHl bei denen ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hawkeye86 (1. Juni 2012)

hoffentlich, dann könnts vielleicht morgen doch noch kommen!! wäre zu geil


----------



## B.Scheuert (1. Juni 2012)

pollgass schrieb:


> Laut Willared wird es kein weiteres LTD. geben!!! Hat er mir persönlich bei den Masters in WiBe erzählt!


An welchem Tag war der denn da? 



volleybecker schrieb:


> Weiß einer ob es einen Farbcode bei den Gabelfedern gibt? Wie kann man die Härte identifizieren? Bin mir nicht sicher, ob sie bei mir die bestätigte harte verbaut haben. Ist auf jeden Fall ne Titanfeder mit blauer Kennzeichnung.


Schau nochmal genau drauf. Bei meiner 888 Evo Ti (keine V2) steht auf der ungefärbten Feder 5.5N.


----------



## requirator (1. Juni 2012)

Habe gerade tatsächlich bei DHL angerufen und man sagte:

_Hätte eigentlich gestern im Zielpaketzentrum gescannt sein müssen und müsste heute ausgeliefert werden, kann aber manchmal sein, dass die Scaninformationen im System nicht aktualisiert werden und es tatsächlich heute ausgeliefert wird... ich erstelle zusätzlich einen "internen" Vermerk im Zielpaketzentrum, so dass, wenn nicht heute, morgen zugestellt werden sollte._

-> Den ersten Teil kenne ich schon und kommt tatsächlich auch mal vor, der zweite Teil bringt hoffentlich was!

*Arrgh!!* Ich bekomme dutzende Pakete im Jahr und gerade bei *dem* einen Paket ist wieder irgendeine "Spezialveranstaltung" angesagt . Ich habe dabei ein ganz ungutes Gefühl (soll ja ab und zu auch mal was vom LKW gefallen sein) .


----------



## cliomare (1. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ratet mal wie mein Status ist. Richtig 20%





Hahaha ich würd ja so lachen wenn YT dein Radl vergessen hätte. 


PS: Ich glaub YT schickt die Räder der lautesten Schreihälse absichtlich als letzte raus


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (1. Juni 2012)

finally


----------



## pollgass (1. Juni 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> An welchem Tag war der denn da?



Keine Ahnung wann er noch da war, aber ich hab mit Ihm am Freitag Mittag gesprochen.


----------



## B.Scheuert (1. Juni 2012)

Hmm, ich war erst Samstag da... schade.


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. Juni 2012)

cliomare schrieb:


> Hahaha ich würd ja so lachen wenn YT dein Radl vergessen hätte.
> 
> 
> PS: Ich glaub YT schickt die Räder der lautesten Schreihälse absichtlich als letzte raus


----------



## doktor_g (1. Juni 2012)

Oh ha. Da hatte ich fast nen Herzinfarkt, als der DHL Mann eben klingelte. Nur war das Paket zu klein....Verdammt. Ich hoffe auf morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doktor_g (1. Juni 2012)

Ach ja, hab eben auch bei DHL angerufen. Die führen jetzt eine Laufzeitüberprüfung durch und rufen mal in Nohra an, was da los ist. Ich hoffe echt nicht, dass da ein LKW übers Paket gefahren ist....


----------



## Eisbäcker (1. Juni 2012)

tja, meins steht auch seit Mittwoch in Nohra.

Das wärs noch, jetzt nen Transportschaden...


----------



## wildbiker (1. Juni 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> oh man Franzi, was machst du jetzt eigentlich in dem Thread? suchst du wieder Streit? anscheinend, bei solchen Kommentaren. Vielen Dank für deine immer wieder sehr hilfreichen Ratschläge, aber ich bezweifel dass du der Guru des Schraubens bist  letztendlich sollte der Kommentar nur verdeutlichen, dass es auch bei anderen Herstellern solche Probleme gibt.
> so nun ist alles gesagt, falls du noch persönliche Angriffe vornehmen willst, dann bitte per PN. Vielen Dank du Nicolai-Fangirl


och nö Kathi, hab gar keinen Bock & Zeit für irgendwelchen Kindergartenkram ... da gibs keine Zweifel, kanns tatsächlich...(zumindest kenn ich jedes Teil und Schraube was an meinem Rad verbaut ist, und was ich tun muss, wenns seinen Dienst nicht mehr tut).
Diese rumgeheule wg. langer Lieferzeiten und schlampiger Montage bei nem Versenderneurad nervt nur einfach...Dann kaufts halt nich, wer billig kauft, kauft eh zweimal...

Sorry für OT.


----------



## eLw00d (1. Juni 2012)

Gibt's news zu den "normalen" Tues 2.0ern ?




wildbiker schrieb:


> Diese rumgeheule wg. langer Lieferzeiten und schlampiger Montage bei nem Versenderneurad nervt nur einfach...



Was hast du hier zu suchen wenn's dich nervt ?
Zieh einfach Leine...


----------



## chrischo (1. Juni 2012)

Status vom Fr, 01.06.12 16:13 Uhr 40% LIKE A BOSS YEAAAA


----------



## Astgabel (1. Juni 2012)

Wie lange wartet ihr denn schon ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH1 (1. Juni 2012)

Heute müssten ja eig. alle YT Tues 2.0 LTD Käufer bei ihrem Sendeverfolg 40 oder mehr % stehen haben, ob dass hinhaut ?!


----------



## Schepperbeppo (1. Juni 2012)

immer noch 20...


----------



## xpmtb (1. Juni 2012)

same 20 %


----------



## Mirko29 (1. Juni 2012)

bei mir auch... Ich platze gleich vor Wut!


----------



## lukaku (1. Juni 2012)

auch 20% -.-


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juni 2012)

Bei mir hat sich gestern erst um 19:28 was geändert und heut um 09:15 is es angekommen  ... Recht fix die Post


----------



## xpmtb (1. Juni 2012)

40%


----------



## requirator (1. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... Recht fix die Post



Ja so kenne ich das auch. Wundert mich also, dass mein Teil es anscheinend noch nicht mal bis zum Ziel-Paketzentrum bei München geschafft hat - Supi, entweder ist das Paket doch noch nicht aus Nohra weg oder der LKW ist unterwegs "in einem Erdloch verschwunden" .


----------



## doktor_g (1. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich gestern erst um 19:28 was geändert und heut um 09:15 is es angekommen  ... Recht fix die Post



Krass. Bei mir ists seit Mittwoch 17.59 auf 40%. Verstehen muß ich das nicht. Wenn DHL das jetzt verbockt.....


----------



## Bebbo (1. Juni 2012)

Was lange werd, wird endlich gut! Meins ist fertig aufgebaut, eingestellt und fahrbereit! Ach was bin ich froh!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (1. Juni 2012)

und wiegt?


----------



## justdark (1. Juni 2012)

auch noch 20%


----------



## Bergabradlerin (1. Juni 2012)

Juhu, meins ist heute gekommen.
Aber Jungs und Mädels...freut euch mal über eure 20% und 40%, mein Mann hat noch nicht mal ne Trackingnummer


----------



## Deleted 148456 (1. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


>


Findest du das Lustig? Na dann hast mein Mitleid!
Wenn sich 80 Prozent der Yt Kunden nicht benehmen würden wie
13Jährige Cod online spieler würd sich auch keiner lustig über euch machen!


----------



## Echion (1. Juni 2012)

Barricade schrieb:


> Wenn sich 80 Prozent der Yt Kunden nicht benehmen würden wie
> 13Jährige Cod online spieler würd sich auch keiner lustig über euch machen!


Und wenn sich alle nicht Betroffenen, Trolls, Neider, Schadenfreudige, Besserwisser und sonstige unbeteiligte Mitteilungsbedürftige aus dem Thema raus halten und sich um ihren eigenen Kram kümmern würden wäre dieser Thread durchaus übersichtlicher und allen weitestgehend geholfen.


----------



## vroco6 (1. Juni 2012)

Bergabradlerin schrieb:


> Juhu, meins ist heute gekommen.
> Aber Jungs und Mädels...freut euch mal über eure 20% und 40%, mein Mann hat noch nicht mal ne Trackingnummer




Ich hab auch noch keine.... nichmal was gehört von denen.. mennooooo


----------



## Deleted 148456 (1. Juni 2012)

Echion schrieb:


> Und wenn sich alle nicht Betroffenen, Trolls, Neider, Schadenfreudige, Besserwisser und sonstige unbeteiligte Mitteilungsbedürftige aus dem Thema raus halten und sich um ihren eigenen Kram kümmern würden wäre dieser Thread durchaus übersichtlicher und allen weitestgehend geholfen.



Dann wären nur noch Pisser hier, wär doch auch langweilig?!


----------



## Mirko29 (1. Juni 2012)

Barricade schrieb:


> Dann wären nur noch Pisser hier, wär doch auch langweilig?!



Wer im Glashaus sitzt... Nee?


----------



## Deleted 148456 (1. Juni 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Wer im Glashaus sitzt... Nee?



Kona for Life
Versteht denn hier keiner mehr Spaß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echion (1. Juni 2012)

Barricade schrieb:


> Dann wären nur noch Pisser hier, wär doch auch langweilig?!


Uiuiui, da hab ich wohl einen Knöpfchen gedrückt und jemand fühlt sich angesprochen  ...zu welcher der von mir genannten Gruppen würdest du dich denn dann zuordnen, wenn du nicht zu denen gehörts die du als Pissern bezeichnest?


----------



## Echion (1. Juni 2012)

Barricade schrieb:


> Versteht denn hier keiner mehr Spaß?


Junge, Junge...wenn du die Beleidigung anderer als "Spaß" verstehst musst du mal gehörig an deinem Benehmen arbeiten...


----------



## Deleted 148456 (1. Juni 2012)

Echion schrieb:


> Uiuiui, da hab ich wohl einen Knöpfchen gedrückt und jemand fühlt sich angesprochen  ...zu welcher der von mir genannten Gruppen würdest du dich denn dann zuordnen, wenn du nicht zu denen gehörts die du als Pissern bezeichnest?



So ein schlaues Kerlchen^^ Hast sicher Brummaman in der Freundesliste?


----------



## Astgabel (2. Juni 2012)

Könnt ihr Kids mal bei der sache bleiben. Spaß hin oder her aber sowas versaut doch immer die thrads das sch.. OT gelumpe...


----------



## Echion (2. Juni 2012)

Astgabel schrieb:


> Könnt ihr Kids mal bei der sache bleiben. Spaß hin oder her aber sowas versaut doch immer die thrads das sch.. OT gelumpe...


Sorry für OT aber das unangebrachte gelaber von Nichtbetroffenen hier im Thread ist schon teilweise ziemlich penetrant und da musste ich mir mal Luft verschaffen. Thema ist für mich jetzt durch.

Ach ja, schön das du mich als "Kid" bezeichnet hast...das letztemal das ich so bezeichnet wurde ist gute 20 Jahre her! 
Weiß allerdings nicht ob ich das in diesem Zusammenhang als Kompliment betrachten sollte.


----------



## Astgabel (2. Juni 2012)

Nimm's als Kompliment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbäcker (2. Juni 2012)

doktor_g schrieb:


> Ach ja, hab eben auch bei DHL angerufen. Die führen jetzt eine Laufzeitüberprüfung durch und rufen mal in Nohra an, was da los ist. Ich hoffe echt nicht, dass da ein LKW übers Paket gefahren ist....



Was hat denn die Laufzeitüberprüfung ergeben?
Meine Mail an DHL ist bis jetzt unbeantwortet...


----------



## doktor_g (2. Juni 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> Was hat denn die Laufzeitüberprüfung ergeben?
> Meine Mail an DHL ist bis jetzt unbeantwortet...



Gute Frage, nächste Frage. So direktes Feedback bekommt man ja nicht. Allerdings ist das Paket heute Nacht um 00:14 in Krefeld angekommen. Hat ja nur 56 Stunden von Erfurt gebraucht. Ich glaube, DHL setzt mal wieder auf Lastenesel....
Ob das jetzt an meinem Anruf lag, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht sagen.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (2. Juni 2012)

Ring, Ring...."ja Eisfeld" 

ES IST DA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## requirator (2. Juni 2012)

Laut Statusbenachrichtigung soll heute bei mir zugestellt werden (-> also Montag , aber vielleicht... bitte bitte doch noch heute!).

Ich denke jetzt auf der "Zielgeraden" bin ich einfach nur zu ungeduldig, hätte sonst doch nie nach zwei Tagen schon bei DHL angerufen.


----------



## Schnitte (2. Juni 2012)

Bergabradlerin schrieb:


> Juhu, meins ist heute gekommen.
> Aber Jungs und Mädels...freut euch mal über eure 20% und 40%, mein Mann hat noch nicht mal ne Trackingnummer



das klingt aber nicht so toll, habt ihr mal bei YT angerufen? die Trackingnummern sollte ja für alle LTDs. bereits vergeben sein...oder hat er was anderes bestellt?


----------



## doktor_g (2. Juni 2012)

Glückwunsch....hats bei Dir alle Trackingstufen, 10%, 20%, u.s.w. durchlaufen? Ich hänge jetzt bei 60%....


----------



## doktor_g (2. Juni 2012)

Ja......80%.....es ist im Zustellfahrzeug........!!!!


----------



## Deleted 148456 (2. Juni 2012)

Na es wird doch! Gratuliere zu euren neuen bikes! Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit den 2.0ern?
Gibts da schon welche in freier Wildbahn?


----------



## Eisbäcker (2. Juni 2012)

doktor_g schrieb:


> Gute Frage, nächste Frage. So direktes Feedback bekommt man ja nicht. Allerdings ist das Paket heute Nacht um 00:14 in Krefeld angekommen. Hat ja nur 56 Stunden von Erfurt gebraucht. Ich glaube, DHL setzt mal wieder auf Lastenesel....
> Ob das jetzt an meinem Anruf lag, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht sagen.



scheinbar schon, meins steht noch immer in Nohra - seit Mittwoch 
Da scheinen weder bei YT noch bei DHL Profis am Werk zu sein


----------



## requirator (2. Juni 2012)

Yippie, ich pack gerade aus .

Und gleich gesehen, habe statt der 180er Bremsscheibe auch eine 200er hinten - gut... na jetzt erstmal weiter auspacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doktor_g (2. Juni 2012)

Ding dong, ding dong,
wer steht da vor der Tür?
Es ist der DHL Mann,
und bringt mein Tues zu mir.....


----------



## justdark (2. Juni 2012)

oh man bei mir immer noch 20%  bin ich der letzte .....


----------



## Hawkeye86 (2. Juni 2012)

@justdark bei mir sinds auch noch 20%. bist also nicht alleine


----------



## justdark (2. Juni 2012)

danke nichts für ungut aber ist mal gut zu wissen das man nicht alleine ist eine freundin von mir hats gestwern bekommen....


----------



## vroco6 (2. Juni 2012)

justdark schrieb:


> oh man bei mir immer noch 20%  bin ich der letzte .....



eeeyy - das letzte bekomme wenn dann ich! hab ja noch nichma ne ID!! also nich jammern - es gibt welche die noch schlechter dran sind.. aber vielleicht werden die letzten ohne mängel montiert - nach 529 bikes müssten dies ja mal draufhaben


----------



## Mirko29 (2. Juni 2012)

Ich hänge auch noch bei 20% Sind wohl noch ein paar mehr :/


----------



## requirator (2. Juni 2012)

Weiter gehts mit dem Check und das kommt uns ja schon bekannt vor: Hinterrad erkennbar nicht ordentlich in der Spur und Reifen in falscher Rotationsrichtung aufgezogen -> also umziehen und zentrieren (aber Nippelspannertool ist bei mir dabei).

Oder Moment, habe ich vielleicht das Hinterrad falsch eingebaut, dann würde wenigstens die Rotationsrichtung stimmen ... (bevors jemand noch glaubt, ist natürlich nicht ernst gemeint!)


----------



## doktor_g (2. Juni 2012)

requirator schrieb:


> Weiter gehts mit dem Check und das kommt uns ja schon bekannt vor: Hinterrad erkennbar nicht ordentlich in der Spur und Reifen in falscher Rotationsrichtung aufgezogen -> also umziehen und zentrieren (aber Nippelspannertool ist bei mir dabei).
> 
> Oder Moment, habe ich vielleicht das Hinterrad falsch eingebaut, dann würde wenigstens die Rotationsrichtung stimmen ... (bevors jemand noch glaubt, ist natürlich nicht ernst gemeint!)



Hinterradreifen war bei mir auch gegen die Laufrichtung aufgezogen.
Hinterrad nicht in der Spur? Du meinst es hat nen Seitenschlag?
Hab ich noch nicht nachgeschaut. Tools sind aber auf den ersten Blick auch alle dabei....


----------



## Mirko29 (2. Juni 2012)

Die Laufräder sind ja tubeless, neh? Ist denn Milch drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## requirator (2. Juni 2012)

doktor_g schrieb:


> ... Hinterrad nicht in der Spur? Du meinst es hat nen Seitenschlag?



Nö, kein Seitenschlag, Rad sitzt nur nicht mittig drin, Felgenabstand zum Rahmen eine Seite 2,2 cm, andere Seite 2,6 cm. -> also müsste die gesamte Felge einheitlich um 2mm bewegt werden.

Dazu müsste ich doch jetzt nur einheitlich um die ganze Felge die Speichen auf der einen Seite bisschen entspannen und andere Seite bisschen anziehen, oder?

Mach jetzt erst mal den Reifen, merke dann wohl, ob Milch drin ist.


----------



## chrischo (2. Juni 2012)

Endlich ;D meins is da und zusammengebaut mir kommts ned so vor als wär Milch in den Reifen kann mich aber auch täuschen.

Schrauben waren soweit alle fest, Reifen richtig aufgezogen und die Schrauben an den Bremsscheiben waren auch okay hab aber trotzdem nochmals etwas nachgezogen.

Ich hätte ne Frage da es ja mein erster Downhiller ist. Ist es normal das die Gabel vorne beim eintauchen so Ölkompremiergeräusche macht oder is des normal weil sich die Gabel selber schmiert ??


----------



## Deleted 148456 (2. Juni 2012)

chrischo schrieb:


> Endlich ;D meins is da und zusammengebaut mir kommts ned so vor als wär Milch in den Reifen kann mich aber auch täuschen.
> 
> Schrauben waren soweit alle fest, Reifen richtig aufgezogen und die Schrauben an den Bremsscheiben waren auch okay hab aber trotzdem nochmals etwas nachgezogen.
> 
> Ich hätte ne Frage da es ja mein erster Downhiller ist. Ist es normal das die Gabel vorne beim eintauchen so Ölkompremiergeräusche macht oder is des normal weil sich die Gabel selber schmiert ??




Das ist normal bei der 888 , die Gabel hat ja ein offenes Ölbad!
Die macht immer geräusche


----------



## doktor_g (2. Juni 2012)

Und es ist keine Milch in den Reifen....


----------



## chrischo (2. Juni 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, sowas in die Richtung dachte ich mir schon.

Und das mit der Milch dacht ich mir schon.


----------



## Klee93 (2. Juni 2012)

Welche Nuss-Größe braucht man bei der Hinterachse? 17?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrischo (2. Juni 2012)

Puh keine Ahnung hab nen 17er Gabelschlüssel genommen xD. 

Jetzt hätt ich aber noch ne Frage wieso geht bei mir hinten Luft raus ?? kann es sein das iwas ned dicht is ?


----------



## timmeygasmus (2. Juni 2012)

Steckachse hinten ist 17er SW, richtig.


----------



## doktor_g (2. Juni 2012)

chrischo schrieb:


> Puh keine Ahnung hab nen 17er Gabelschlüssel genommen xD.
> 
> Jetzt hätt ich aber noch ne Frage wieso geht bei mir hinten Luft raus ?? kann es sein das iwas ned dicht is ?



Bei mir war das Hinterrad auch platt. Das Ventil war nicht fest genug festgeschraubt....


----------



## Zero Fighter (2. Juni 2012)

Also bei mir waren mal alle Tools dabei, das war schonmal erfreulich.
Nett auch das der CCDB schon in der "YT einstellung" von Cane Creek ist.

Schrauben waren alle fest, hab nur die Gabel schnell raus Steuersatz und Schrauben bei der Gabelbrücke gefettet.
Negativ - in den Reifen waren gefühlte 30 Bar  beim runterschrauben der Ventilkappe hats das ganze Ventil mit rausgeschossen....wie ich diese shice franz Ventile hasse....bin aber schon gespannt ist mein erstesmal mit Tubeless Reifen.
Was mir auch garnicht gefällt das am ganzen Rad Torx verbaut sind, sehr unpraktisch.

Ansonst Schweissnähte schaun nice aus, nur die Sattelstütze muss ich ein wenig kürzen, und Lenker werd ich auf 76 kürzen.


----------



## Zero Fighter (2. Juni 2012)

Aja was ich beim bestellen noch garnicht wusste das wir schon diese beschissenen 10gang Kasetten oben haben 
Noch unnötiger gehts kaum im DH Bereich...


----------



## sunbeam78 (2. Juni 2012)

Ist es richtig das ich zwischen Sattel und Reifen ca. 21cm Abstand lassen muss damit's beim einfedern hinten nicht schleift? Hätte den Sattel eigentlich gern tiefer :-(


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (2. Juni 2012)

rate ich von ab, hatte ich heute und hab schon ordentlich gummi am sattel 

ansonsten geiler bock, vorne leider auch falsche laufrichtung der reifen muss ich ma wechseln, und der druck aufn reifen war echt gut gemeint


----------



## vroco6 (2. Juni 2012)

0% and still waintin´..... to be continued


----------



## requirator (2. Juni 2012)

Habe die Sattelstange um 10 cm gekürzt, das ist okay, hatte mit ausgebautem Dämpfer das Fahrwerk komplett einfahren lassen und passt so.

Mein Hinterreifen war vorhin auch mal plötzlich platt, keine Ahnung warum, hat sonst den ganzen Tag die Luft gehalten.


----------



## doktor_g (2. Juni 2012)

Interessiert jemanden das Gewicht des Hobels in M?
Mit Pedale und ungekürzter Sattelstütze: 17,26kg.
Mit Titan CCDB Feder statt Stahl: 17,11kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrischo (2. Juni 2012)

Ventil richtig einschrauben dann passts ;D


----------



## chrischo (2. Juni 2012)

Hier Jungs meine Sophie hatte ich sogar schon im Bett ;P


----------



## Mirko29 (2. Juni 2012)

Hat hier jemand Rahmengröße S und kann ein Foto posten?


----------



## S*P*J (3. Juni 2012)

chrischo schrieb:


> Hier Jungs meine Sophie hatte ich sogar schon im Bett ;P



Wenn ihr nichts mnit zwei Beinen ins Bett kriegt!

und was juckt mich ob ihr Milchboys euer scheisss Rad bekommen habt!!
Weg  mit dem Thread aus den TopNews Opfer

und in der Grafik sieht man auch was das Bike für ein hässliches Geschwülst am Trettlager hat, so hässlich wie das alte Trek! so was von  hässslich!


----------



## Mirko29 (3. Juni 2012)

S*P*J schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nichts mnit zwei Beinen ins Bett kriegt!
> 
> und was juckt mich ob ihr Milchboys euer scheisss Rad bekommen habt!!
> Weg  mit dem Thread aus den TopNews Opfer
> ...



Geh woanders spielen... Idiot! Wenn's dich nicht interessiert, machn Kopp zu und lies halt was anderes...


----------



## B.Scheuert (3. Juni 2012)

"Jeder blamiert sich selbst so gut er kann", oder wie war das nochmal?!


----------



## chrischo (3. Juni 2012)

Nehmt den spaß hin  und Ohjaaa danach war das Alu warm ;P Spaß bei Seite, ich wollte eigentlich nurn Bild von meinem Bike vor der Grünen Wand und leider stand das Bett im weg ;D. 

Wie sieht's eigentlich bei all den anderen aus hat sich schon was getan mit euren Prozenten?


----------



## Mirko29 (3. Juni 2012)

Bei mir hat sich (erwartungsgemäß) übers Wochenende nichts an den 20% geändert...


----------



## chrischo (3. Juni 2012)

Mit warm kenn ich mich nur beim Alu aus xD

Und Ja werde es so lassen ;P

schande dann hoff ich für dich, dass sich deine Status am Montag ändern wird ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (3. Juni 2012)

Das hoffe ich auch... Sonst mach ich dieses Jahr Urlaub in Forchheim


----------



## LordLinchpin (3. Juni 2012)

immer wieder amüsant, viele halten sich für die fachmänner dank des internetz´, können sich alles im internet bestellen und stellen dann solche fragen...


----------



## Chrischan1604 (3. Juni 2012)

Hat denn einer der TUES 2.0-Besteller schon eine Tracking-ID?

Soweit ich gelesen habe, soll die Montage ab KW 23 (morgen) offiziell beginnen. Ob das wahr ist, würde ich mal verhalten in Frage stellen, wenn es hier noch teilweise Leute gibt, die noch nicht mal eine Tracking-ID für Ihr LTD haben.

Wenn im Laufe der Woche nichts passiert, werde ich dann wohl auch nochmal mit YT in Verbindung treten.


----------



## Bergabradlerin (3. Juni 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> das klingt aber nicht so toll, habt ihr mal bei YT angerufen? die Trackingnummern sollte ja für alle LTDs. bereits vergeben sein...oder hat er was anderes bestellt?


 

Ne, er hat auch das LTD bestellt.... angerufen haben wir noch nicht.... dachte, das wird wohl eh nichts bringen; die reden sich doch sowieso nur raus. Abwarten und Tee trinken!


----------



## requirator (3. Juni 2012)

chrischo schrieb:


> ... ich wollte eigentlich nurn Bild von meinem Bike vor der Grünen Wand und ...



Habe ich auch mal gemacht - _Willkommen zu Hause, nur leider wirst du nicht so schön bleiben._

Ich fahre das Bike auch erstmal so wie es ist, vllt. noch ein anderes Ritzel und mal eine weitere Feder. Übrigens Größe L, Gewicht 17,1 kg laut Personenwaage, k.A. wie genau die es wirklich bringt.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (3. Juni 2012)

Meins ist auch angekommen, bin direkt ein bisschen auf der Straße rumgerollt und habe sofort gemerkt, dass der Rahmen zu klein ist... -.-
Falls also jemand das Gefühl hat, dass ihm der L Rahmen ist ein Stück zu groß ist und tauschen würde, bitte melden. 

Ansonsten wird es leider im Bikemarkt landen, dank meiner Schulter werde ich dieses Jahr sowieso nicht mehr ernsthaft fahren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (3. Juni 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den tubeless reifen wieder aufgepumpt bekomme. hatte noch nie tubeless. habe jetzt den voirderreifen richtig aufgezogen aber bekomme keine luft drauf 

mantel muss in die felgenmitte und dann aufpumpen oder?


----------



## B.Scheuert (3. Juni 2012)

Hast du das UST-Ventil kontrolliert? Das war bei einigen etwas locker... 
Wenn es mit einer Handpumpe nicht funktioniert, fahr zur Tanke deines Vertrauens oder besorg dir sonstwie Zugang zu einem Kompressor. Meine Rain Kings(keine UST-Reifen) bekomme ich nicht anders tubeless auf Deemax.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (3. Juni 2012)

habs nach etwas längerem gefummel hinbekommen


----------



## Astgabel (3. Juni 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Meins ist auch angekommen, bin direkt ein bisschen auf der Straße rumgerollt und habe sofort gemerkt, dass der Rahmen zu klein ist... -.-
> Falls also jemand das Gefühl hat, dass ihm der L Rahmen ist ein Stück zu groß ist und tauschen würde, bitte melden.
> 
> Ansonsten wird es leider im Bikemarkt landen, dank meiner Schulter werde ich dieses Jahr sowieso nicht mehr ernsthaft fahren können.



Welche Größe hat den dein rahmen ? und wie groß bist du. Rein Interesse halber


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Juni 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> immer wieder amüsant, viele halten sich für die fachmänner dank des internetz´, können sich alles im internet bestellen und stellen dann solche fragen...




ja genau...kann man echt nur den Kopf schuetteln 
bei Fragen wie Schluesselweite einer Mutter


----------



## Klee93 (3. Juni 2012)

Woher soll ich die schlüsselweite wissen wenn das Rad noch nicht mal hier ist? Schon mal daran gedacht?


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juni 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den tubeless reifen wieder aufgepumpt bekomme. hatte noch nie tubeless. habe jetzt den voirderreifen richtig aufgezogen aber bekomme keine luft drauf
> 
> mantel muss in die felgenmitte und dann aufpumpen oder?



Auch wennst es schon hinbekommen hast ... Reifen nicht in die felgenmitte sondern so gut wie möglich in die flanken bringen. Es hilft auch beim ersten Pumpen den ventileinsatz rauszuschrauben und dann schnell Pumpen. Echte tubelessreifen bekommt normal mit ner standpumpe ganz gut rauf 

Nicht tubelessreifen mit Milch auf ne tubelessfelge zu bringen hab ich bis jetz auch nur mit Kompressor geschafft ... Is nen schönes Schauspiel wenn's am Anfang die Milch überall raushaut und auf einmal alles dicht is 

Abgesehen davon zum Thema Montagequalität ...
Bei mir war die voll Ok und das radl schön eingepackt. Abgesehen von einer nicht ganz richtig eingestellen VR bremse war nix zu bemängeln. Alle Teile und auch der mavic speichenschlüssel dabei.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (3. Juni 2012)

Astgabel schrieb:


> Welche Größe hat den dein rahmen ? und wie groß bist du. Rein Interesse halber



Mein Rahmen hat Größe M und ich brauche L.


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juni 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> immer wieder amüsant, viele halten sich für die fachmänner dank des internetz´, können sich alles im internet bestellen und stellen dann solche fragen...



Na im Internet zu fragen bei nem radl ausm inet is doch nur logisch 

Jeder hat mal klein angefangen ... 
Ist besser gleich die einfache frage zu stellen als später dann -> welchen Schlüssel hätte man denn da nehmen müssen? Hab einfach mal nen 18er genommen und jetz is die Schraube rund ... Was soll ich jetz machen


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Juni 2012)

vorher messen 
und meint Ihr die verbauen Zollmase an den Raedern...fragen bevor das Bike da ist...laecherlich bei solchen Dingen...echt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astgabel (3. Juni 2012)

Lächerlich ist eigentlich nur das, dass sich Leute über solche fragen aufregen. 
Wenn er es nicht weiß dann fragt er eben, für sowas ist so ein forum da. Auch wenn es "Lächerlich "erscheint.


----------



## Klee93 (3. Juni 2012)

Ich hab aus folgendem grund gefragt: ich hab einen Steckschlüsselsatz hier bei dem die größte nuss für schlüsselweite 14 ist. ich hab schon stark vermutet dass ich mit der nix anfangen werd und deswegen wollt ich mich informieren welche größe ich benötige damit ich mir noch BEVOR das bike hier ist etwas entsprechendes kaufen kann. In wie fern das lächerlich ist könnt ihr für euch behalten.


----------



## Astgabel (3. Juni 2012)

Da ist gar nichts lächerlich !


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Juni 2012)

....


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Juni 2012)

laecherlich und unbeholfen obendrein 
Ihr seit schon echte YT-lents


----------



## Klee93 (3. Juni 2012)

wieso bitte? denkst du ich bin zu dämlich selber herraus zu finden welche schlüsselweite eine mutter hat? um dass gehts hier gar nicht! es geht darum das entsprechende werkzeug zu haben bevor das bike kommt damit ich mirs nicht erst kaufen muss wenn das bike da ist. was ist lächerlich daran sein bike möglichst schnell aufgebaut zu haben? und genau aus dem grund will ich nicht erst am tag nachdem ich das bike bekomme zum baumarkt fahrn um werkzeug zu kaufen.  is das so verdammt schwer zu verstehn?


----------



## Oberrieder (3. Juni 2012)

Die Lieferung der Tues 2.0 wird sich noch um 2 Wochen verschieben...


----------



## Siemens (3. Juni 2012)

das wegen nicht  ich habe den alte gelöscht ( [email protected])  da hab ich geändert auf neue Email Adresse . [email protected]


----------



## rush_dc (3. Juni 2012)

Oberrieder schrieb:


> Die Lieferung der Tues 2.0 wird sich noch um 2 Wochen verschieben...


befürchte ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siemens (3. Juni 2012)

ich wollte mir auch ein haben  aber da brauche ich leider klein geld da für .


----------



## Oberrieder (3. Juni 2012)

rush_dc schrieb:


> befürchte ich auch



Ich hab die Woche mit den Jungs von Yt geschrieben und da hieß es leider das sich der Liefertermin um 2 Wochen verschiebt...


----------



## rush_dc (3. Juni 2012)

zu geil, und auf facebook schreiben sie selbst das ab nächster woche mit den 2.0ern und anderen bikes angefangen wird aufzubauen.


----------



## bitschleuder (4. Juni 2012)

Oberrieder schrieb:


> Ich hab die Woche mit den Jungs von Yt geschrieben und da hieß es leider das sich der Liefertermin um 2 Wochen verschiebt...



Von welchem urspünglichen Termin gehst du denn aus? Gibt ja auch schon wieder mehrere Termine, die im Gespräch gewesen sind...


----------



## Hawkeye86 (4. Juni 2012)

so dann hoffen wir mal, dass sich heute der lieferstatus ändert!!


----------



## Mitglied (4. Juni 2012)

Das hoff' ich für Euch alle; damit der Thread endlich untergeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hawkeye86 (4. Juni 2012)

niemand zwingt dich ihn zu lesen!!


----------



## Echion (4. Juni 2012)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Das hoff' ich für Euch alle; damit der Thread endlich untergeht.


Wird er wohl nicht so schnell...wenn die Ltd. alles ausgeliefert sind könnte es ähnlich hier weiter gehen mit den "normalen" Tues 2.0ern und danach dann vielleicht mit den Noton´s...und dann ist ja schon nächstes Jahr und die Ltd. 2013 können den Thread dann weitreführen. 
Das könnte ein "Neverending-Thread" werden wenn YT so weitermacht...


----------



## Mitglied (4. Juni 2012)

Hawkeye86 schrieb:


> niemand zwingt dich ihn zu lesen!!



Ich weiß!1!


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Juni 2012)

Heute sind bei mir die 10 Tage rum mal sehen ob sich was tut.

Frage zu dem nicht gefetteten Steuersatz:

Der ist schon mitgedichteten Industrielagern versehen, oder!? Ihr fettet halt nur die Lager aussen bzw. die Lagerschalen?


----------



## doktor_g (4. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Heute sind bei mir die 10 Tage rum mal sehen ob sich was tut.
> 
> Frage zu dem nicht gefetteten Steuersatz:
> 
> Der ist schon mitgedichteten Industrielagern versehen, oder!? Ihr fettet halt nur die Lager aussen bzw. die Lagerschalen?



Ich hab mir die Steuersatzlagerschalen noch nicht angeschaut. Mache ich heute. Wenn kein Fett dran ist, dann werde ich sie auch nur von außen schön einschmatzen und wieder rein....


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (4. Juni 2012)

dito werd heute auch nochmal nachschauen.

Ansonsten kann der Thread bald fürs Set-up zweckentfremdet werden  ich hoffe doch es haben bald alle Ihr bike!!!!

Ab welchem Gewicht wurde eigentlich die extra Feder mitgeliefert?


----------



## Echion (4. Juni 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> ich hoffe doch es haben bald alle Ihr bike!!!!


Zumindest ist ein Paket von YT schon im Zustellfahrzeug von DHL und auf dem Weg zu mir, bin mal gespannt ob es das Bike oder die extra Feder ist.
Würde mich aber auch mal interessieren wann das letzte Bike ausgeliefert wird. So Grundsätzlich, aus reiner Neugier.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (4. Juni 2012)

Bei mir war die passende titan Feder scheinbar schon verbaut. Gab kein extra Paket.

Markus


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. Juni 2012)

Mein "Parkplatztest" hat auch gepasst, mit Kleidung dürfte ich etwas über 90kg liegen. 
Habe auch ein wenig an der Vorspannung gespielt, habe da aber keinen besonders großen Unterschied gemerkt.
Wirklich belasten konnte ich die Gabel allerdings noch nicht, da meine Schulter das noch nicht mit macht.

Aber mal was anderes: Wie verdammt sensibel ist bitte das gesamte Fahrwerk? Das ist ja der absolute Wahnsinn, sowohl die Gabel hat kein spürbares Losbrechmoment, das Heck aber genau so wenig. Ich bin begeistert!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (4. Juni 2012)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Bei mir war die passende titan Feder scheinbar schon verbaut. Gab kein extra Paket.
> 
> Markus



Ja und was wiegst Du? So ne richtige Antwort hab ich ja jetzt noch nich ab welchem Gewicht die Feder getauscht bzw. mitgeliefert wird 

Bin auch begeistert, hatt zwar erst eine Ausfahrt auf Trail aber dieses lange WE will ich mal bissel rumtesten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (4. Juni 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> immer wieder amüsant, viele halten sich für die fachmänner dank des internetz´, können sich alles im internet bestellen und stellen dann solche fragen...



@LordLinchpin
Was gibt es dir eigendlich hier bei yt rumzumockern???
Und dann gibt es merkwürdige Erscheinungen von Canyonfahrern die gerne Ihr leidgeprüftes kleines Ego im fremden Threads ausbessern wollen. 
Es ist wohl hoffnungslos im Internetalter so nen idiotischen Spam auszuschliessen.

Da bleibt wohl halt nur Ignorierliste Jungs


----------



## Echion (4. Juni 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Ja und was wiegst Du?


Ich hab als Fahrergewicht 104 Kg angegeben. Das scheint wohl zu viel für die standardmäßig verbaute Feder zu sein. Deshalb bekomm ich zwei Pakete.
Mir haben sie die Feder ja schonmal an eine falsche (von mir nie angegebene) Adresse geschickt, deshalb hoff ich dass es heute das Bike ist und nicht nur die Feder.


----------



## pollgass (4. Juni 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> laecherlich und unbeholfen obendrein
> Ihr seit schon echte YT-lents



Du lernst mal besser richtig Deutsch bevor Du hier rumpöbelst...in dem Zuge könntest Du bei deinen Eltern ausziehen und selber Geld verdienen...wie wärs?

OT-CLOSED-


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (4. Juni 2012)

wiege fahrfwertig um die 70 kilo, also hätte ich ebenfalls ne andere bekommen müssen bzw müsste verbaut sein?! ich trau mich garnicht so recht an der gabel rumzuwerkeln hab da echt null erfahrung was das angeht. wie weiß ich jetzt ob die richtige drin ist? das ansprechverhalten ist auf jedenfall super bzw merke ich nicht das sie zu schwer federt


----------



## Echion (4. Juni 2012)

Ausprobieren...wenn du nicht zu schwer für die Feder bist wird Bottom-out kein Thema sein, die Gabel wird sich aber auch nicht so einstellen lassen, dass sie den gesamten Federweg nutzt. Falls das so ist brauchst du eine weichere Feder.


----------



## pollgass (4. Juni 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> wiege fahrfwertig um die 70 kilo, also hätte ich ebenfalls ne andere bekommen müssen bzw müsste verbaut sein?! ich trau mich garnicht so recht an der gabel rumzuwerkeln hab da echt null erfahrung was das angeht. wie weiß ich jetzt ob die richtige drin ist? das ansprechverhalten ist auf jedenfall super bzw merke ich nicht das sie zu schwer federt




Hab mich auf den Dirtmasters mit Willared unterhalten und er hat mich  gefragt wie viel ich fahrfertig wiege. Auf meine Antwort, dass ich circa  90Kg mit Helm, Schonern etc. wiege meinte er, dass ich gerade auf der  Grenze liegen würde. Da ich KEINE extra Feder bekommen habe, kannst 
Du davon ausgehen, dass bei Dir alles passt...Es bekommen ja nur die ne extra Feder, die evt. zu schwer sind.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (4. Juni 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Ja und was wiegst Du? So ne richtige Antwort hab ich ja jetzt noch nich ab welchem Gewicht die Feder getauscht bzw. mitgeliefert wird
> 
> Bin auch begeistert, hatt zwar erst eine Ausfahrt auf Trail aber dieses lange WE will ich mal bissel rumtesten



Zur Zeit gute 100kg voll aufgebrezelt. Das mit der Federwegsausnutzung kommt ganz gut hin bei mir. Ich hatte die harte, nicht die extra harte Feder gefordert. Was verbaut ist kann ich (noch) nicht sagen. Dazu müsste ich die Feder mal vermessen.

Markus


----------



## Echion (4. Juni 2012)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Ich hatte die harte, nicht die extra harte Feder gefordert. Was verbaut ist kann ich (noch) nicht sagen.


Meines Wissens nach ist die Gabel Standart und es wurde von YT keine spezielle Gewichtsanpassung gemacht. Ansonsten wäre die Aktion mit den zusätzlich verschicken Federn ja auch sinnlos.


----------



## requirator (4. Juni 2012)

Hatte auch 70 kg angegeben, mit vollem Gerödel, Trinkblase und ner Portion Futter im Bauch sinds bestimmt bis zu 75 kg bei mir - denke deswegen werde ich mir für hinten wohl noch mal eine 250er Feder holen, kost ja nicht die Welt, habe welche bei Hibike gesehen. Hatte bei YT und CaneCreek mal ein wenig mit den Gewichten rumgespielt, zwischen 67 und 77 passte die 225er Feder. 

Bei der Gabel denke ich (hatte jemand hier auch schon mal gemeint), dass die so für einen größeren Bereich (vllt. 65-85 kg?) ausgelegt ist und nur wer richtig schwerer und viel leichter ist bekommt noch eine extra Feder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 125853 (4. Juni 2012)

Mir wurde von YT am Telefon gesagt, dass die passenden Federn vor der Auslieferung verbaut werden.
Auch auf FB ist das von YT mal so bestätigt worden. Wieviel Wert diese Aussagen allerdings haben kann ich nicht beurteilen ;-).
Haben die, die eine extra Feder bekommen haben eine extra harte (7,7) oder eine harte (6,5) geschickt bekommen? Gibt's eigentlich sowas wie einen Farbcode bei den titan Federn von marzocchi?

Markus


----------



## Oberrieder (4. Juni 2012)

bitschleuder schrieb:


> Von welchem urspünglichen Termin gehst du denn aus? Gibt ja auch schon wieder mehrere Termine, die im Gespräch gewesen sind...



Ich gehe von Kw 23 aus !!!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (4. Juni 2012)

requirator schrieb:


> Bei der Gabel denke ich (hatte jemand hier auch schon mal gemeint), dass die so für einen größeren Bereich (vllt. 65-85 kg?) ausgelegt ist und nur wer richtig schwerer und viel leichter ist bekommt noch eine extra Feder.



also wer in diesem Bereich liegt bekommt keine extra feder und ich kann mir die kommunikation mit YT sparen?!


----------



## requirator (4. Juni 2012)

Nö, frag ruhig mal, der Bereich ist nur so eine Vermutung von mir, vielleicht sogar auch mal bei Mazocchi Infos herbekommen.


----------



## Echion (4. Juni 2012)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Mir wurde von YT am Telefon gesagt, dass die passenden Federn vor der Auslieferung verbaut werden.
> Auch auf FB ist das von YT mal so bestätigt worden. Wieviel Wert diese Aussagen allerdings haben kann ich nicht beurteilen ;-).
> Haben die, die eine extra Feder bekommen haben eine extra harte (7,7) oder eine harte (6,5) geschickt bekommen? Gibt's eigentlich sowas wie einen Farbcode bei den titan Federn von marzocchi?


Okay, dann steht hier wiedermal Aussage gegen Aussage von YT.
Mein Rad ist zumindest gerade eben geliefert worden. Jetzt warte ich mal ab ob noch eine Feder kommt. Wenn das passiert meld ich mich nochmal bezüglich der Härte der Feder.


----------



## doktor_g (4. Juni 2012)

Also, ich hab mal bei cosmicsports wegen den Marzocchifeder angefragt.
Hier die Antwort:

"Hallo,

Es gibt 5 Verschiedene Federn für die 888:

Weich 4,4 für ca 55-65KG
Standart 5,5 für ca 65-80Kg
Hart 6,5 für ca80-95Kg
Extra Hart für ca 95-115Kg"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doktor_g (4. Juni 2012)

Das sehe ich ja jetzt erst. Da kann einer nicht zählen.....


----------



## Deleted 125853 (4. Juni 2012)

Echion schrieb:


> Okay, dann steht hier wiedermal Aussage gegen Aussage von YT.
> Mein Rad ist zumindest gerade eben geliefert worden. Jetzt warte ich mal ab ob noch eine Feder kommt. Wenn das passiert meld ich mich nochmal bezüglich der Härte der Feder.



Hihi, das wäre ja nicht das erste Mal ;-)! Das Blöde ist, dass es scheinbar keine optische Kennzeichnung der Federn gibt, wie bei RS oder Fox. Auf jeden Fall ist bei mir eine titan Feder verbaut. Das hatte ich schon nachgeschaut.

Markus


----------



## hoschik (4. Juni 2012)

Es gibt fÃ¼r die 888 genau drei Federn, Weich: 5,4 , Normal: 6,5, Hart: 7,7 . StandardmÃ¤Ãig ist die 6,5 verbaut. Wenn jemand eine Feder seperat zugeschickt bekommen hat ist es entweder eine weiche oder harte Stahlfeder. Die Leute die keine Feder zugeschickt bekommen haben, aber eine harte Feder bereits verbaut ist, wÃ¼rde ich mal empfehlen die gabel aufzuschrauben und nachzusehen ob eine Stahlfeder oder eine Ti Feder verbaut ist. Mein Kollege hat am Fr. sein LTD Radl bekommen, und in der 888 war eine harte Stahlfeder verbaut, wie link ist YT eigtl. Die verkloppen die teuren Ti Federn wohl selbst, da bekommt man ja easy 150â¬ fÃ¼r ne neue. Er hat keinen Bock mehr sich auch noch 1 mal mit denen zu unterhalten, und lÃ¤sst des jetzt Ã¼ber nen Anwalt in unserem Freundeskreis laufen.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (4. Juni 2012)

So weit es mir bekannt ist gibt es vier verschiedene Federn.
4,4 weich
5,5 standard
6,5 hart
7,7 extra hart

Markus


----------



## teatimetom (4. Juni 2012)

hoschik schrieb:


> wie link ist YT eigtl. Die verkloppen die teuren Ti Federn wohl selbst, da bekommt man ja easy 150â¬ fÃ¼r ne neue. Er hat keinen Bock mehr sich auch noch 1 mal mit denen zu unterhalten, und lÃ¤sst des jetzt Ã¼ber nen Anwalt in unserem Freundeskreis laufen.



solche Kunden wÃ¼rde ich mit der Mistgabel vom Forchheimer Hof scheuchen und ihnen das Geld einfach wieder zurÃ¼ckgeben 

Fehler sind Menschlich ! das hat jetzt garnix mti YT zu tun, gebt dem Hersteller doch wenigstens die MÃ¶glichkeit nachzubessern !


----------



## hoschik (4. Juni 2012)

ah ok, dann ist die 4,4 weich wohl neu dazugekommen. Noch vor einem jahr gab es da nur 3, wenn jetzt wirklich die 5,5 standardmäßig verbaut ist, wird die für alle über 80kg zu weich sein.


----------



## hoschik (4. Juni 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> solche Kunden würde ich mit der Mistgabel vom Forchheimer Hof scheuchen und ihnen das Geld einfach wieder zurückgeben
> 
> Fehler sind Menschlich ! das hat jetzt garnix mti YT zu tun, gebt dem Hersteller doch wenigstens die Möglichkeit nachzubessern !



Die möglichkeit haben sie ja, eine Fristsetzung wird oftmals aber ernster genommen wenn da n Anwaltsstempel drunter ist, so gemein sie wegen arglistiger Täuschung anzuzeigen sind wir auch nicht. Mein Kollege hat einfach keinen Bock mehr sich persönlich mit denen auseinanderzusetzen, die haben ihm einfach schon zu viel Mist erzählt, er glaubt ihnen mittlerweile kein Wort mehr.


----------



## teatimetom (4. Juni 2012)

hoschik schrieb:


> Die möglichkeit haben sie ja, eine Fristsetzung wird oftmals aber ernster genommen wenn da n Anwaltsstempel drunter ist, so gemein sie wegen arglistiger Täuschung anzuzeigen sind wir auch nicht. Mein Kollege hat einfach keinen Bock mehr sich persönlich mit denen auseinanderzusetzen, die haben ihm einfach schon zu viel Mist erzählt, er glaubt ihnen mittlerweile kein Wort mehr.



kann ich schon verstehen, der Vorgang geht vermutlich auch schneller.  finde den Schritt mit dem Anwalt nur etwas hart.


----------



## LordLinchpin (4. Juni 2012)

sie testen aus wie weit sie bei den kunden gehen können, der anwalt zeigt ihnen dann eine klare grenze, finde ich gut


----------



## Echion (4. Juni 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> finde den Schritt mit dem Anwalt nur etwas hart.


Wenn man sich das Kommunikationsverhalten von YT mit Tues ltd. Kunden anschaut finde ich den Schritt mit einem Anwalt durchaus sehr gut nachvollziehbar. (nicht-Beantwortung von Mails, unterschiedliche Aussagen zu bestimmten Punkten, Unklarheit über Lieferumfang, Erstausrüstung des Bikes etc.)
Wenn YT konkreter, zeitnaher, besser und glaubhafter Kommuniziert hätte wäre bestimmt niemand auf die Idee gekommen einen Anwalt zu nutzen um zu seinem Recht zu kommen.
Aber so...völlig verständlich und nicht mehr und nicht weniger als das gute Recht eines Kunden der sich offensichtlich schlecht behandelt fühlt.
Vielleicht merkt YT ja wo bei denen der Hase im Pfeffer liegt...nicht bei der Qualität der Bikes oder dem Preis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (4. Juni 2012)

habe jetzt wegen der feder den henning angeschrieben, auch mal angemerkt das die reifen falsch aufgezogen waren und sich bei meinem sattel schon eine naht löst, hatte innerhalb von 5 minuten antwort von ihm das er es an die entsprechende person weitergeleitet hat und dieser sich so schnell wie möglich meldet. ich geb ma bescheid was rauskam.


----------



## maximal (4. Juni 2012)

Status immernoch verdammte 20%! wenn sich da heut nix mehr ändert kann ich am Brückentag arbeiten gehn. Von wegen alles versandbereit! 

i break together!


----------



## Ivan89 (4. Juni 2012)

gerade dort angerufen... mein Tues 2.0 kommt voraussichtlich Ende Juni... mir fehlen die Worte.


----------



## Eisbäcker (4. Juni 2012)

Das ist echt übel, meins ist heute angekommen. Keinen Plan mit welcher Feder, Reifen vorne oder hinten usw.
Rad ist zuhause, ich muß arbeiten.

Falls wirklich eine Stahlfeder verbaut ist, wäre das echt ne Frechheit. Die Nummer mit dem Anwalt finde ich garnicht so schlecht. Allerdings denke ich das die Jungens auch so zusehen werden das jeder früher oder später zufrieden ist. Alles was hier geschrieben wird ist natürlich nicht die beste Werbung für ein junges Unternehemen. Und ich geh mal schwer davon aus das die Herrschaften hier auch mitlesen.


----------



## justdark (4. Juni 2012)

still 20%


----------



## Echion (4. Juni 2012)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> Keinen Plan mit welcher Feder, Reifen vorne oder hinten usw.


Zumindest sind meine Reifen richtigrum drauf, zu allem Anderen kann ich auch erst heute ABend was sagen


----------



## Schepperbeppo (4. Juni 2012)

20%


----------



## PioneerPixel (4. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand den Deemax Lager und Speichenschlüssel dabei gehabt ? Der Konus hat spürbar spiel und ein paar Speichen sind deutlich zu locker - was ja normal ist nach dem sich alles gesetzt hat. Aber das Werkzeug gehört eigentlich in den LIeferumfang dieses LRS. Bei mir fehlt es leider.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (4. Juni 2012)

Bei mir wars dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maximal (4. Juni 2012)

Ey, da schlackern mir echt die Ohren. Jetzt kann ich mich schon auf ne neue Runde Warten auf irgendwelche Teile einstellen bevor ich überhaupt mein Bike mal hab?!
Wat is denn so schwer daran mit ner DinA4 Checkliste ein Bike nach dem anderen zusammenzubauen und einzutüten?!! Total cooler Job. ich kapier das nich!!!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. Juni 2012)

Bei mir war auch der Speichenschlüssel und was das sonst noch alles zum LRS ist, sowie das Werkzeug für den CCDB dabei.


----------



## bitschleuder (4. Juni 2012)

Ivan89 schrieb:


> gerade dort angerufen... mein Tues 2.0 kommt voraussichtlich Ende Juni... mir fehlen die Worte.



dasgleiche bei mir... :kotz:

ich hab jetzt beschlossen, geld in die hand zu nehmen! werd mir das aktuelle demo als rahmenkit holen und mit den allergeilsten komponenten EVER SEEN ON EARTH vollklatschen. und das YT stornier ich nebenbei... kein bock mehr! scheiß auf die kohle.


----------



## maximal (4. Juni 2012)

Fuuuuuuuuuck!!


----------



## Ivan89 (4. Juni 2012)

hätte ich das geld würde ich mir auch das demo holen. 
leider kriegt man für den preis nix besseres. aber das wird mein erstes und letztes YT sein. 
4 wochen lang haben sie mich angelogen und mir gesagt, dass es anfang juni kommen würde. heute rufe ich da an, und dann sowas...


----------



## rm7lover (4. Juni 2012)

also mein ltd. kam letzten freitag, zubehör war alles dabei. ganz nebenbei kurz zum radl: ein wirklich geil verarbeitetes und sau- edles bike ham mir die da vor die haustür gestellt. natürlich hab ich mich über den lieferverzug geärgert, aber was ich dafür bekam, entschädigt umso mehr. geiles ding sag ich da nur! 
btw, meine hintere deemax hat mir auch ein wenig zu viel spiel. man merkt leichtes "nackeln" wie der bayer sagt. hat von euch jemand schon mal mittels mavic tool die nabe nachgestellt?
how to?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschik (4. Juni 2012)

Wenn man nicht so viel Geld zur verfügung hat(ist bei mir genauso) warum auch immer, ist der Bikemarkt hier ne sehr gute Adresse, erst vor kurzem/aktuell wurden hier neuwertige/neue Demos, Sessions mit Rechnung u. Garantie zu Hammerpreisen verkauft. Bissl Geduld mitbringen lohnt sich, solche Angebote gibt es hier immer wieder. Im Endeffekt wartet man dann trotzdem kürzer als aufn Tues.


----------



## requirator (4. Juni 2012)

rm7lover schrieb:


> ... hat von euch jemand schon mal mittels mavic tool die nabe nachgestellt? how to?



Das Mavic-Tool hat an dem Bogen so kleine Pins, hin zur Achse (Rad eingesteckt lassen, nicht ausbauen) Bogen aufsetzen und Pins in die Löcher einstecken und dann festziehen. Muss man immer wieder mal machen, aber nicht zu fest, bei dem Plastiktool brechen die Pins schnell ab -> beim nächsten Event Mavic-Stand finden und sich auf jeden Fall mal einen auf Reserve geben lassen.


----------



## bitschleuder (4. Juni 2012)

hoschik schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht so viel Geld zur verfügung hat(ist bei mir genauso) warum auch immer, ist der Bikemarkt hier ne sehr gute Adresse, erst vor kurzem/aktuell wurden hier neuwertige/neue Demos, Sessions mit Rechnung u. Garantie zu Hammerpreisen verkauft. Bissl Geduld mitbringen lohnt sich, solche Angebote gibt es hier immer wieder. Im Endeffekt wartet man dann trotzdem kürzer als aufn Tues.



genauso seh ich das auch. gibt glaub ich schon alternativen, die auch ganz geil sind. man darf sich nicht verarschen lassen...


----------



## maximal (4. Juni 2012)

Verzeiht mein Nörgeln, bin halt immernoch radlos;( aber was isn das fürn Mist mit dem Spiel bei den Laufrädern? Ein 1000 Euro LRS bei dem mit fragilem Plastik die Vorspannung "immer wieder mal" eingestellt werden muss?! WTF!?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (4. Juni 2012)

Die Deemax taugen meiner Meinung nach sowieso nicht.
Ich werd mir was mit Hope Pro2 aufbauen, ist dann vielleicht etwas schwerer, aber das stört mich nicht.


----------



## requirator (4. Juni 2012)

Das Plastiktool finde ich auch nur schlecht, ganz klar. Das Nachstellen muss ich zumindest bei meinem Torque immer mal wieder erledigen, die ersten zwei Jahre war das aber auch nie nötig.


----------



## requirator (4. Juni 2012)

Wegen der Federn der Gabel, also wenn da z.B. keine Titan drin ist, dann definitiv und mit klarer Fristsetzung nachfordern, aber sowas wäre ja bei jedem Kauf klar, wenn die Ware nicht stimmt.

Ich muss doch mal schauen, wie und ob ich einigermaßen leicht an die Feder herankomme, interessieren tut mich das natürlich, ob das wirklich die richtige Stärke und das richtige Material verbaut ist.


----------



## Justin_Sane (4. Juni 2012)

Bei mir war auch der Speichenschlüssel samt Rest dabei!

Allerdings ist/war folgendes bei mir nicht richtig:

- hinterer Bremssattel lose
- Clip für Bremsleitung lose
- Steuersatz nicht sauber eingestellt
- hinterer Mantel entgegen der Laufrichtung montiert
- Ventilkappe hinten fehlt (!!!! )

- Sattelstütze habe ich ca. 9cm gekürzt!

Nicht's, was man nicht selber beheben könnte. Trotzdem frage ich mich, was genau die Monteure da so den ganzen Tag machen!

Ich mein YT ist bei denen Kunde, dementsprechend bekommen sie bestimmt auch nicht wenig Kohle von YT dafür.

Da kann man def. mehr Qualität erwarten. Und genau das werde ich YT auch schreiben. Denke mal, dass das für die auch interessant sein könnte!

Ansonsten.....geiles geiles Teil! 

Und wirklich ein grosses Beileid für jene, bei denen es Ende juni werden soll. Das ist echt mal mies!!!


----------



## crossboss (4. Juni 2012)

So mein LTD wurde jetzt storniert


----------



## hoschik (4. Juni 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> So mein LTD wurde jetzt storniert



hast du es storniert oder YT ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hawkeye86 (4. Juni 2012)

jeyyy 40 % endlich!!!!


----------



## DH1 (4. Juni 2012)

*40 % endlich 
*


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Juni 2012)

Uiuiuiuiui 40% auch bei mir. YAY 







Lrs ist heute gekommen und wenns morgen kommt geht's am Mittwoch in den Park.



requirator schrieb:


> Ich muss doch mal schauen, wie und ob ich einigermaßen leicht an die Feder herankomme, interessieren tut mich das natürlich, ob das wirklich die richtige Stärke und das richtige Material verbaut ist.



ist ganz einfach: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SwgmZ7iFZY"]RC3 Marzocchi 888 fork rebuild      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## cliomare (4. Juni 2012)

Justin_Sane schrieb:


> Trotzdem frage ich mich, was genau die Monteure da so den ganzen Tag machen!
> 
> Ich mein YT ist bei denen Kunde, dementsprechend bekommen sie bestimmt auch nicht wenig Kohle von YT dafür.
> 
> ...



vermutlich haben die druck von yt bekommen und müssen doppelt so viele räder in derselben zeit montieren. dann bleibt keine zeit mehr für qualität.


----------



## maximal (4. Juni 2012)

Du hasts aber auch mit den Hunden!

20 verf.... %!


----------



## Zero Fighter (4. Juni 2012)

Waren bei irgendwem die kleinen Plastikclips dabei die man zwischen die Beläge schieben kann falls der LRS nicht drinnen ist ?
Sonst muss ich mir wieder was basteln hehe


----------



## Mirko29 (4. Juni 2012)

*Jippie* 40 ****ing %


----------



## rm7lover (4. Juni 2012)

bei mir waren die clips für die bremssättel sowie der mavic- speichen/lagerschlüssel dabei. mängel bei der montage bis auf den laufrichtungs- vertauschten HR konnte ich nicht feststellen. alles fest!

und wie gesagt, das ding ist einfach geil!


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Juni 2012)

maximal schrieb:


> Du hasts aber auch mit den Hunden!
> 
> 20 verf.... %!



Kopf hoch, diese Woche müssen sie es hinkriegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vroco6 (4. Juni 2012)

20% - wurde auch mal zeit. Jetzt bin ich auch im club der 20%igen  prost


----------



## Justin_Sane (4. Juni 2012)

Haben die das mit Laufrichtung absichtlich gemacht?  

Mein kann doch net sein, dass man das bei jedem Rad verrafft! So verpeilt bin ja nicht mal ich! 

Hab auch nicht so arg Bock an Tubeless-Dingern rum zu fummeln....!

Wenn 'se platt sind, kommt ohnehin ein Schlauch rein!


----------



## justdark (4. Juni 2012)

yes immer noch 20% wie am 9.5


----------



## Astgabel (4. Juni 2012)

Die Räder werden doch extern gemacht. Hockt bestimmt so ein voll motivierter hong dran


----------



## eLw00d (4. Juni 2012)

Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass die bei Cube zusammen geschraubt werden...


btw:
Schönes Tues Video, allerdings vom alten Rahmen:


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Juni 2012)

Astgabel schrieb:


> Die Räder werden doch extern gemacht. Hockt bestimmt so ein voll motivierter hong dran



http://www.ro-ko.de/www/roko/leistungen/fahrradmontage/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (4. Juni 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> wiege fahrfwertig um die 70 kilo, also hätte ich ebenfalls ne andere bekommen müssen bzw müsste verbaut sein?!


Nein, nur wenn du weit über 30% Negativfederweg fahren willst.


> wie weiß ich jetzt ob die richtige drin ist?


Wie wärs mit sag messen? Dann hast du schonmal eine grobe Orientierung und weist, ob das Grundsetup völlig daneben ist. Noch besser wäre natürlich fahren und gucken, ob man mit dem sag, den die Gabel hat, zufrieden ist.



volleybecker schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich sowas wie einen Farbcode bei den titan Federn von marzocchi?


Bei meiner (2011er RC3 EVO Ti) ist auf einer der Windungen die Federrate in weißer Schrift aufgedruckt.



Justin_Sane schrieb:


> Hab auch nicht so arg Bock an Tubeless-Dingern rum zu fummeln....!
> 
> Wenn 'se platt sind, kommt ohnehin ein Schlauch rein!


Deemax soll man laut Herstellervorgabe entweder mit UST-Reifen ohne Schlauch oder mit normalen Reifen mit Schlauch fahren. Ob man UST-Reifen mit Schlauch fahren kann, weiß ich nicht. Ich fahre Rain King Prototypen (keine UST-Proto) mit Dichtmilch.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juni 2012)

mit 70 kg find ich das die gabel grenzwertig hart ist. bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob es so geht oder ob ich ne andere feder reinmach.

wieso sollte man UST-Reifen nicht mit Schlauch fahren können. Macht aber halt nur wenig Sinn


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Juni 2012)

Ich bin mal gespannt, hab zu den Federhärten auch schon unterschiedliche Aussaagen gehört aber nach den meisten Aussagen sollte die Standarfeder für dein Gewicht eigentlich fast ideal sein. Die Gabel von meinem Kumpel find ich mit 70kilo ohne Ausrüstung fast zu weich.


----------



## PioneerPixel (5. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mir den UST Hinterreifen leider schon beim Fahren am Ochsenkopf zerschnitten und ein kleines Lochdrinne. Mit Schlauch bekomme ich ihn nicht rund aufgezogen da die Gummielippe dann nicht richtig rausgedrückt wird und der Reifen dann eiert. Ist also nicht so ganz ideal. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit UST Reifen flicken ?


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, hab zu den Federhärten auch schon unterschiedliche Aussaagen gehört aber nach den meisten Aussagen sollte die Standarfeder für dein Gewicht eigentlich fast ideal sein. Die Gabel von meinem Kumpel find ich mit 70kilo ohne Ausrüstung fast zu weich.


 
Zu weich kann ich mir net vorstellen, da müsst ich mich schon sehr getäuscht haben. wenn die feder mit 65 - 80 kg angegeben ist, ist sie erfahrungsgemäß eher zu hart. Also kannst halt dann wenig bis gar nix mit der Druckstufe machen.

aufm dhler hab ich ja net viel dabei (3l Wasser oder so ... hehe), also fahrfertig knapp 70kg.

@pioneerPixel ... wennst einmal bis 4,5bar aufpumpst sollt das eigentlich auch mit Schlauch funktionieren. nen UST reifen springt teilweise erst sehr spät (>4bar) richtig rein.
Fürs Flicken gibts spezielle Sets die anderen Kleber und Flicken drin haben. Je nach Loch funktioniert das sehr gut bis gar net (Durchschläge an der Felgenflanke sind schwierig zu reparieren).
Am Okopf hab ich am sonntag die ersten Fahrten mit dem Ding gemacht ... bin aber wie auf rohen eiern gefahrn da ich bei den Felgen irgendwie angst hab alles kaputt zu machen  wirken net grad stabil.


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Zu weich kann ich mir net vorstellen, da müsst ich mich schon sehr getäuscht haben. wenn die feder mit 65 - 80 kg angegeben ist, ist sie erfahrungsgemäß eher zu hart. Also kannst halt dann wenig bis gar nix mit der Druckstufe machen.
> 
> aufm dhler hab ich ja net viel dabei (3l Wasser oder so ... hehe), also fahrfertig knapp 70kg.



Ich glaub das hängt auch vom Fahrstil ab und ich hab auch mal wo gelesen das Federhärten stark streuen sollen. Lies dich hier mal durch:

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/f19/2010-marzocchi-888-evo-tuning-thread-225598

Da gibt's einige denen die Standardfeder mit ähnlichem Gewicht entwerder zu weich oder zu hart ist. Letzteres lässt sich wohl mit Negativdruck, entfernen der VA-Einheit, weniger Öl oder allem zusammen kompensieren.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (5. Juni 2012)

Kann jemand bei Gelegenheit mal die mitgelieferten Pedale auf die Waage werfen?


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Juni 2012)




----------



## LordLinchpin (5. Juni 2012)

also das tubeless-schlauch-problem ist durchaus da, ich kann zb meinen wetscream nicht mit schlauch fahren, der hat sich selbst bei 5 bar nicht gesetzt, ohne schlauch gings sofort.



rm7lover schrieb:


> natürlich hab ich mich über den lieferverzug geärgert, aber was ich dafür bekam, entschädigt umso mehr. geiles ding sag ich da nur



Schenkt uns Dummheit, kein Niveau
Das dumme Volk ist schnell zufrieden
Werft uns noch mehr ******* vor, wir fressen sie schon


----------



## doktor_g (5. Juni 2012)

Das ist hier schon mal erwähnt worden:
Sitzt Euer Hinterrad auch nicht genau mittig?
Meins ist ca. 2mm nach rechts versetzt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zero Fighter (5. Juni 2012)

Du hattest Deity Pedale dabei oder sind die nur baugleich mit den Division ?


----------



## requirator (5. Juni 2012)

doktor_g schrieb:


> Das ist hier schon mal erwähnt worden:
> Sitzt Euer Hinterrad auch nicht genau mittig?
> Meins ist ca. 2mm nach rechts versetzt....



Bei mir wars auch genau so, hoffe mal, dass es kein verzogener Hinterbau ist (aber wäre bei dem Winkel auch nur extrem minimal). Also einfach einheitlich um die ganze Felge ca. 1/4 - 1/2 Umdrehung eine Speichenseite anziehen, die andere lösen - damit war es bei mir in Ordnung.


----------



## maximal (5. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> http://www.ro-ko.de/www/roko/leistungen/fahrradmontage/



Meinste wirklich die machen das?

da stehen so Sachen wie:

konsequentes Qualitätsmanagement, Effektivität und "Auf vier Fertigungslinien montieren wir im Mehrschichtbetrieb"

Sarkasmus Ende.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (5. Juni 2012)

letzten Samstag 8 Uhr in Deutschland!

Durchhalten Männer bald habt Ihr Euer bike!!


----------



## Mirko29 (5. Juni 2012)

Supergeiles Bild  Meins ist heute Morgen ins Zustellfahrzeug geladen worden und wird vermutlich zwischen 14:30 und 15:30 Uhr bei mir eintreffen ^^


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (5. Juni 2012)

na also!


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Juni 2012)

Meins ist gerade gekommen. Konnte noch nicht aufbauen weil ich gleich weg muss aber negativ aufgefallen ist mir eine Macke am Oberrohr (ja gut die kommt auch so rein aber da wartet man so lang...) und irgendwie scheint die Gabel zu siffen. 







Kann mir kaum vorstellen dass das normal sein soll aber neue Dichtungen sollten doch dicht sein!? Wenn ich die Gabel komprimiere seh ich wie hinten an der Dichtung Öl hochkommt. Kann jetzt im nicht zusammengebauten Zustand nicht einfedern aber ich hoffe mal dass das da nicht rausschwappt. Liegts evt. nur daran dass die Honks von der Post das Paket falschrum gelagert haben? Aber das sollten die Dichtungen doch abkönnen!?

Oder ist vielleicht beim Zusammenbau zuviel Öl zwischen die Dichtungen geraten welches jetzt rausgedrückt wird? 

Hab jetzt leider grad kein Öl da und am Donnerstag wollt ich eigentlich fahren...



Zero Fighter schrieb:


> Du hattest Deity Pedale dabei oder sind die nur baugleich mit den Division ?



sind baugleich


----------



## PioneerPixel (5. Juni 2012)

Das mit dem Öl war bei mir genauso - allerdigns war es bei mir so das ich direkt ohen einmal einzufedern gesehen habe, dass die Standrohre gut mit ÖL benetzt sind. Beim Einfedern dann sieht es so aus als würde sich ÖL rausdrücken. Ich denke mal das haben die für den Transport gemacht damit sich durch feuchtigkeit o.ä. keine flecken an den Rohrern bilden. Ich bin es danach gefahren und es hat nicht weiter gesifft.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (5. Juni 2012)

Hatte ich auch, das legt sich nach ein paar Kompressionen. Scheint wohl überflüssiges Öl zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timmeygasmus (5. Juni 2012)

Hatte ich am Anfang auch am rechten Holm , hat sich jetzt aber nach den ersten Abfahrten erheblich gebessert, zudem ja sowieso auch "nur" die Seite mit der Feder...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (5. Juni 2012)

Bei mir federt die gabel die ersten cm extrem leicht ein, legt sich das nach ner zeit?


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Juni 2012)

Ok dann kann ich ja beruhigt sein. Habs nur ausgepackt, gesehen das am Casting alles voller Öl ist (sieht man auf dem Bild nicht so) und musste dann weg. 

Wie ist das jetzt mit Gewährleistung und Lieferdatum? Gilt da jetzt für mich der 18.05 (erhalt der Trackingnummer)?



Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Bei mir federt die gaben die ersten cm extrem leicht ein, legt sich das nach ner zeit?



Das ist Marzocchi.


----------



## Der-zolle (5. Juni 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Bei mir federt die gaben die ersten cm extrem leicht ein, legt sich das nach ner zeit?


Das nennt man auch sensibeles Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## rush_dc (5. Juni 2012)

Neuer Liefertermin für die tues 2.0 kw 25.  kam gerade Per Mail. Natürlich ohne Garantie. Da sind ma dann schon bei fast 2 Monaten Lieferverzug, wird wohl neuer negativrekord dieses Jahr. Wie lange musste man eigentlich letztes jahr warten auf die Bikes?


----------



## Mirko29 (5. Juni 2012)

Der-zolle schrieb:


> Das nennt man auch sensibeles Ansprechverhalten.



Oder falsche Feder ;D nee, Scherz... Sollen ja wirklich sehr sensibel sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (5. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das hängt auch vom Fahrstil ab und ich hab auch mal wo gelesen das Federhärten stark streuen sollen. Lies dich hier mal durch:
> 
> http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/f19/2010-marzocchi-888-evo-tuning-thread-225598
> 
> Da gibt's einige denen die Standardfeder mit ähnlichem Gewicht entwerder zu weich oder zu hart ist. Letzteres lässt sich wohl mit Negativdruck, entfernen der VA-Einheit, weniger Öl oder allem zusammen kompensieren.



Mir hat die Standardfeder in der 888 WC mit 90 -100 Kilo fahrfertig fast gepasst, war aber etwas zu weich, also Durchschläge etc.
In der Boxxer fahre ich die Harte, so als Anhaltspunkt.
Eman hat schon ein - zwei Knödel weniger auf den Rippen, da sollte ggf. die weichere Feder rein und dann kann man auch Druckstufe und VA etc ordentlich benutzen.


----------



## yoobee (5. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wie ist das jetzt mit Gewährleistung und Lieferdatum?



"Der Kaufvertrag kommt mit Erfüllung durch die YT Industries GmbH zu  Stande, er wird also erst durch die Aushändigung der Ware gemäß  Lieferschein rechtskräftig geschlossen."

"Die Gewährleistung beträgt 24 Monate ab dem Kaufdatum!"

Kaufdatum = Aushändigungsdatum.


Meins ist im Zustellfahrzeug


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (5. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das ist Marzocchi.



Ist meine erste 



Der-zolle schrieb:


> Das nennt man auch sensibeles Ansprechverhalten.



Sehr ungewohnt, frage nur deshalb weil die Gabel beim Wicked nach ca. 30 km auch erst richtig funktioniert hat (traveln usw)

muss ich mich erstmal dran gewöhnen 

was mich nervt ist das an meinem sattel sich schon ne naht löst, keine lust den Sattel nomma zu verschicken und drölf wochen auf nen neuen zu warten


----------



## Onkel Manuel (5. Juni 2012)

Alter Verwalter, ich hab mir gerade mal die Lieferzeiten von YT angeschaut: Wicked 160, Wicked 170, Tues und Tues 2.0 sind alle erst wieder ab KW31 bis KW35 verfügbar, das Noton ist ausverkauft. Einzig das Wicked 150 scheint wohl derzeit verfügbar zu sein... 

Aber was solls, scheint in der Saison eh bei allen Herstellern so zu sein...


----------



## Der-zolle (5. Juni 2012)

Tja, kleiner Laden + gute Räder + grosse Nachfrage = lange Lieferzeiten......


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (5. Juni 2012)

Bekannter hat auf sein Cube Hanzz ebenfalls 8 Wochen warten müssen.


----------



## crossboss (5. Juni 2012)

Yo Man, Addiletten können ja Alles



Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> letzten Samstag 8 Uhr in Deutschland!
> 
> Durchhalten Männer bald habt Ihr Euer bike!!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (5. Juni 2012)

Jau, bin ausm bett gefallen in die Addiletten gesprungen und der Postfrau um den Hals


----------



## Der-zolle (5. Juni 2012)

Den Lenker musst du noch montieren!


----------



## maximal (5. Juni 2012)

btw....20 %


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Juni 2012)

Musste jemand die Kette noch kürzen oder war das ok? Ich will morgen oder übermorgen in Park und hab nur ein paar Stunden Zeit dran rumzubauen deshalb frag ich was alles gemacht werden muss.


----------



## doktor_g (5. Juni 2012)

Kette ist okay.

P.S.: Hat jemand Interesse an einem Full Face Helm O'Neal Skad Carbon in L? Dreimal getragen und doch zu groß....


----------



## L.Fignon84 (5. Juni 2012)

Lustiger Shot.Die Adiletten dürfen natürlich nicht fehlen.


----------



## doktor_g (5. Juni 2012)

@tabletop84: Ich würde sagen, dass das Fett von den Gummimanschetten ist. Hatte ich bei ner Fox auch, dachdem ich nach Anleitung die Dichtungen getauscht habe. Die werden nämlich ordentlich gefettet....


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Juni 2012)

Ok, wie gesagt sah das halt komisch aus. Casting total versifft und nach dem Einfedern viel Öl auf den Standrohren. Sah aus wie als bei meiner Totem die Dichtungen hinüber waren.

Was anderes:

Hier schreiben ja einige das man die Schrauben an den Gabelbrücken fetten soll. Ich hätt jetzt eher Schraubensicherung hingetahn. Was ist jetzt besser? Hatte noch nie eine Doppelbrücke. Beides geht ja wohl nicht.

Wegen dem krummen Hinterrad: konnte ich noch nicht testen aber es ist normal das die Schwinge andockend an den Hauptrahmen auf der einen Seite etwas mehr Platz hat als auf der anderen!? ISt mir vorher nur schnell aufgefallen beim Auspacken aber ist wohl der Antriebsseite geschultet oder so.


----------



## DH1 (5. Juni 2012)

Endlich ist es da 

FREU !!!


----------



## timmeygasmus (5. Juni 2012)

Meine Brücken haben auch geknarzt, nachdem ich das ganze mal entspannt montiert hab war das weg. Fett senkt die Reibung im Gewinde und so wird die Pressung am Standrohr auf ein Maß erhöht welches weder vorgesehen noch nötig ist...


----------



## maximal (5. Juni 2012)

ich will jetzt endlich auch knarzende Brücken verdammt!


----------



## eLw00d (5. Juni 2012)

Die sollen mir mein Tues 2.0 gefälligst in Einzelteilen schicken. Ist ja grausam was man hier alles hört.
Und da man anscheinend eh jede Schraube überprüfen und nachziehen muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maximal (5. Juni 2012)

Das wär echt geil! 3 Wochen lang jeden Tag ne neue DHL Trackingnummer.


----------



## eLw00d (5. Juni 2012)

So war das eher nicht gemeint...


----------



## maximal (5. Juni 2012)

Aber so würds ablaufen

Aber davon ab könnt ich auch auf ne zweitklassige Montage verzichten, wenn ich die Kiste dann doch noch komplett checken muss. Und noch wichtiger, ich dafür nich hundert Jahre drauf warten müsste. .....Frust.....


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (5. Juni 2012)

bei einigen war die montage auch ok, also nicht genrell schei$$e


----------



## requirator (5. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> ... Wegen dem krummen Hinterrad: konnte ich noch nicht testen aber es ist normal das die Schwinge andockend an den Hauptrahmen auf der einen Seite etwas mehr Platz hat als auf der anderen!?...



Auf Ritzelseite ist hinten an der Achse bei mir auch mehr Platz als auf der Seite der Bremsscheibe, halte ich für normal, ist bei meinem Torque auch ähnlich.

Aber wie jetzt, wo schlägt denn genau bei dir was am Rahmen an? Du meinst hoffentlich mit ausgebautem Dämpfer und dann eingelenkt bis es unter dem Oberrohr dran kommt, richtig?


----------



## maximal (5. Juni 2012)

schei$$e hast Du gesagt!

aber erstklassig isse nun ma nich und wenn ich mich irgendwo runterstürz vertrau ich mir halt selber am ehesten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand auch das Tretlager nachgezogen bzw. war das zu locker oder zu fest? Ich hab da grad gar keinen entsprenden Schlüssel parat, oder ist das schon Paranoia?


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Juni 2012)

requirator schrieb:


> Aber wie jetzt, wo schlägt denn genau bei dir was am Rahmen an? Du meinst hoffentlich mit ausgebautem Dämpfer und dann eingelenkt bis es unter dem Oberrohr dran kommt, richtig?



NEin nein ich mein nur da wo sie deckungsgleich sind. HAbs heute morgen nur kurz ausgepackt und bin jetzt bis heut abend weg. Dann mal sehen aber ich glaub nicht das da was anschlägt.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (5. Juni 2012)

maximal schrieb:


> schei$$e hast Du gesagt!
> 
> aber erstklassig isse nun ma nich und wenn ich mich irgendwo runterstürz vertrau ich mir halt selber am ehesten.



hast du recht, trotz allem sollte man die kirche im dorf lassen


----------



## Wolfplayer (5. Juni 2012)

requirator schrieb:


> Das Plastiktool finde ich auch nur schlecht, ganz klar. Das Nachstellen muss ich zumindest bei meinem Torque immer mal wieder erledigen, die ersten zwei Jahre war das aber auch nie nötig.



ist seit 2009 bei den Crossmax SX auch solcher Murx....Verschraubung loest sich immer wieder trotz Schraubensicherung.
nach 2 Plastikschluesseln von Mavic habe ich nun die Pin's abgeschnitten und fein saeuberlich an den Punkten aufgebohrt und 2x8mm lange gehaertete Passtifte reingedrueckt.
haelt jetzt spitze beim nachziehen 

aber noch eins...schaut nach all Eurem genoergle auf YT steigen bei denen jetzt die Preise deutlich, 
damit die extrem Sparfuechse wegbleiben


----------



## requirator (5. Juni 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> bei einigen war die montage auch ok, also nicht genrell schei$$e



Finde ich auch, meine Montage war okay und die zwei kleinen Sachen mit Hinterreifen in falscher Richtung und das Hinterrad nicht genau in der Mitte (aber sonst ohne einen Schlag) waren für mich kein Drama.

Und ab und zu Schrauben und Speichen prüfen, Radlager nachstellen, hier und da mal nachfetten, Reifenwechsel - muss ich doch sowieso immer mal wieder machen - ist doch klar, dass ich das gleich mal zur Sicherheit zu Beginn mal prüfe.


----------



## Mitglied (5. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hat jemand auch das Tretlager nachgezogen bzw. war das zu locker oder zu fest? Ich hab da grad gar keinen entsprenden Schlüssel parat, oder ist das schon Paranoia?


Klar, wie der ganze Thread seid zig Seiten


----------



## fone (5. Juni 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Bei mir federt die gabel die ersten cm extrem leicht ein, legt sich das nach ner zeit?



dafür müsstest du ne boxxer kaufen.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (5. Juni 2012)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Klar, wie der ganze Thread seid zig Seiten



tja 7 monate sind ne lange zeit


----------



## yoobee (5. Juni 2012)

Grad von einer ersten Probefahrt zurück, geilomat 

12cm Sattelstütze abgesägt. Ich denke, dass ich noch auf 425mm Strebe gehe. Die KeFü hab ich etwas nach links drehen müssen. Der Vorderreifen ist falsch rum (lass ich so, hinten wäre es nicht so gut). Die Minions sind eh shit, wenn man Kieswege auf der Strecke hat - da klimpert das Unterrohr wie ein Xylophon 
Die 250er Feder hat doch recht viel Sag (hab 80kg komplett), mal sehen, wie sich das auf'm DH macht.
Ansonsten alles top montiert, kein Bremsschleifen, nix schief.

Und: Das Bike ist eine AUGENWEIDE! 



requirator schrieb:


> ...meine Montage war okay...kleine Sachen...kein Drama.
> Und ab und zu Schrauben und Speichen prüfen, Radlager nachstellen, hier und da mal nachfetten, Reifenwechsel - muss ich doch sowieso immer mal wieder machen - ist doch klar, dass ich das gleich mal zur Sicherheit zu Beginn mal prüfe.



So ist es! Ein Kumpel musste bei seinem Rotwild vom Händler auch ein paar lockere Schrauben nachziehen und nachjustieren...


*FREUFREUFREU*


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (5. Juni 2012)

yoobee schrieb:


> Grad von einer ersten Probefahrt zurück, geilomat



so gings mir auch nach der ersten abfahrt 



yoobee schrieb:


> 12cm Sattelstütze abgesägt.



hab 15 cm weggesäbelt und hatte bei dersten fahrt den sattel dann doch zu weit unten, sattel kam beim einfedern dran, jetzt passts perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (5. Juni 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> so gings mir auch nach der ersten abfahrt



Mir net  das Fahrwerk passt noch überhaupt net zu mir


----------



## chrischo (5. Juni 2012)

Also ich hab auch 12cm weggehauen und passt ganz gut so.

Zur ersten Fahrt muss ich sagen einfach nur genial spricht super an aber neue Schlappen müssen her fand die Maxxis jetzt ned so nice. 

Lässt sichh super schreddern und fährt sich einfach total chillig .


----------



## vroco6 (5. Juni 2012)

ihr blöden säcke.....  ich bin gestern erst in den 20%-club eingetreten.. will auch endlich meine sattelstütze kürzen.. 
eigentlich hätten heute die letzten ausgeliefert werden sollen. mmhh.... still 20% 
so, genug gejammert  ride on


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Juni 2012)

Wie habt ihr denn die Lager rausbekommen? Bei mir sind die Lagerschalen offensichtlich auch nicht gefettet und wenn ich auf den Rand schlage der unter der Lagerschale hervorragt schlag ich ja nur die Abdeckung für die Kugellager weg. Von Hand geht nix wohl weil kein Fett dran ist.

@ die Sattelabstützensäger über mir: wie groß seid ihr und welche Rahmengröße habt ihr?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (5. Juni 2012)

Dass das Sitzrohr nur so ein kleines Stück Einschub hat finde ich auch etwas fehlkonstruiert, aber was solls..
Schniekes Rad und ich freu mich, wenn ichs endlich fahren kann.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Mir net  das Fahrwerk passt noch überhaupt net zu mir



Sind deine Maxxis auch so schitt das sie Lärm am Unterrohr machen...unmöglich diese Maxxis

G.


----------



## teatimetom (5. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sind deine Maxxis auch so schitt das sie Lärm am Unterrohr machen...unmöglich diese Maxxis
> 
> G.


Du Monarch Killer du , Maxxis is fei ned allgemein schlecht !
die High Roller II sind die beschten Reifen, aber den Rest kannst Löschen  

@umleitung behälts es jetzt doch ?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Du Monarch Killer du , Maxxis is fei ned allgemein schlecht !
> die High Roller II sind die beschten Reifen, aber den Rest kannst Löschen



Das sagst du einem schon immer überzeugeten Maxxisfahrer
...und blabla, von wegen, der Beste war immernoch der High Roller 1 40a Slow Reezey...dem trauer ich immernoch hinterher

G.


----------



## hoschik (5. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das sagst du einem schon immer überzeugeten Maxxisfahrer
> ...und blabla, von wegen, der Beste war immernoch der High Roller 1 40a Slow Reezey...dem trauer ich immernoch hinterher
> 
> G.



Slow Reezay gibts doch eigtl immernoch, heißt halt jetzt 3c, Aüßenstollen sind aber immer noch dieses mega super weiche klebrig zeug. Highroller 1 in 3c ist wirklich die Macht auf jedem Untergrund, der Super Tacky ist im direkten Vergleich wesentlich schlechter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (5. Juni 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> @umleitung behälts es jetzt doch ?




Ach, bin hin und her gerissen. Rahmen ist mir definitiv zu klein, brauche jemanden, der seinen L Rahmen gegen meinen M Rahmen tauscht.
An sich ist es ja ein sau geiles Rad, die Chance wird sich so schnell nicht noch mal bieten, allerdings werde ich es diese Saison wohl noch nicht richtig ausfahren können, da ich mein Tossy 3 erstmal richtig auskurieren will und dann ruft das Studium auch schon wieder.
Hatte überlegt es zu verkaufen und mir dann das Wicked 160 Ltd zu kaufen, aber bei dem Gedanken blutet mir schon irgendwo das Herz..


----------



## Bebbo (5. Juni 2012)

Wenn ihr tubelessreifen mit Schlauch auf den Deemax Felgen fahren wollt, kauft euch von Schwalbe die Reifenmontageflüssigkeit! Damit flutscht der Reifen perfekt auf die Felge (bei ca. 4bar). Könnt es auch mit Spüliwasser probieren!

Bei meinem Rad waren alle Zubehörteile dabei gewesen. Zur montage kann ich auch nichts Negatives sagen. Reifen waren richtigherum montiert. Habe lediglich das Steuerlager großzügig eingefettet damit es vor Feuchtigkeit geschützt ist, die Schrauben an den Gabelbrücken gefettet und die Bremsleitungen etwas gekürzt und neu entlüftet. Ich finde es ganz normal das wenn man ein Rad bekommt das man alles noch mal checkt bevor man eine DH tour macht!

PS: Das Rad ist hammergeil. Das Fahrwerk spricht so mega geil sensibel an, da kam mein Gambler DH10 mit Fox 40 nicht mit!
Die Optik ist auch spitze. Ich hab die gelben Deemax Ultimate drin und ne Titanfeder im CCDB 
Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß damit! Wer noch auf seins wartet, halte durch! Es lohnt sich!!!


----------



## timmeygasmus (5. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr denn die Lager rausbekommen? Bei mir sind die Lagerschalen offensichtlich auch nicht gefettet und wenn ich auf den Rand schlage der unter der Lagerschale hervorragt schlag ich ja nur die Abdeckung für die Kugellager weg. Von Hand geht nix wohl weil kein Fett dran ist.



Die Lager sind doch gedichtet, was genau willst Du da noch fetten?!


----------



## B.Scheuert (5. Juni 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> mit 70 kg find ich das die gabel grenzwertig hart ist. bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob es so geht oder ob ich ne andere feder reinmach.


Geschmackssache... mir gefällts tendentiell hart, straff und eher linear. Ich fahre die 2011er EVO bei geschätzt 72Kg auf dem Rad mit etwas weniger Öl aber mit 6-8Klicks Druckstufe. Mehr Higspeed-Comp. ist unterwegs... 




Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Dass das Sitzrohr nur so ein kleines Stück Einschub hat finde ich auch etwas fehlkonstruiert, aber was solls..


Stimmt, weil man an einer Downhill-Rennmaschine so oft die Stütze für die Bergaufpassagen rauszieht. Komisch, dass die wenigsten DH-Konstrukteure darauf achten... 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sind deine Maxxis auch so schitt das sie Lärm am Unterrohr machen...unmöglich diese Maxxis
> 
> G.


Meine Contis machen das auch. Haben die vielleicht sogar die gleiche Gummimischung?!


----------



## Bebbo (5. Juni 2012)

timmeygasmus schrieb:


> Die Lager sind doch gedichtet, was genau willst Du da noch fetten?!


 


Habe den Gabelschaft, das untere Lager und das obere Lager eingefettet damit es nach dem 1. mal abkärchern nicht anfängt zu rosten und auch vor Sand und anderem Schmutz geschützt ist! Fett konserviert und schadet nicht!


----------



## yoobee (5. Juni 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Stimmt, weil man an einer Downhill-Rennmaschine so oft die Stütze für die Bergaufpassagen rauszieht. Komisch, dass die wenigsten DH-Konstrukteure darauf achten...



 



B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Meine Contis machen das auch. Haben die vielleicht sogar die gleiche Gummimischung?!



Das liegt an den schmalen Rillen in den Stollen, die wirken wir Pinzetten auf Kiesel  Da hilft nur: Muddy Mary.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrischo (5. Juni 2012)

Lohnt es sich ne Titanfeder fürn Dämpfer zu kaufen oder merk ich des als anfänger auf nem DH bike eh nicht ?


----------



## teatimetom (5. Juni 2012)

titanfeder = optik
wegen der 80 gramm gewicht tut keiner ernsthaft rum.
wennd dir gefällt -> kaufen


----------



## justdark (5. Juni 2012)

yt hat mich heute angerufen ich bekomme am sa mein bike jedoch ohne namen da gab es probleme..... hab ein L wenn mir des zu groß sein sollte würde ich tauchen bin 187


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (5. Juni 2012)

Wenn du tauschen willst meld dich bei mir!
Ich bin auch 187, allerdings mit tendenziell eher langem Oberkörper und mir gefallen längere Oberrohre mit kurzem Vorbau besser.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> titanfeder = optik
> wegen der 80 gramm gewicht tut keiner ernsthaft rum.
> wennd dir gefällt -> kaufen



Bei dem langen Dämpfer sinds, zumindest beim DHX5, 250g ....und das ist fast ein viertel Kilo

@Hoschik: Hab jetzt den Minion 3C vorne drauf, taugt ansich auch sehr gut
Der HighRoller war halt immer wie 2cm mehr Federweg...den 3C davon hab ich noch nicht probiert im Vergleich.

G.


----------



## chrischo (5. Juni 2012)

Alles klar dachte vielleicht isses dann nochma etwas anders aber okay


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Juni 2012)

timmeygasmus schrieb:


> Die Lager sind doch gedichtet, was genau willst Du da noch fetten?!



Ich will nicht die Lager fetten sondern die Lager aussen im Lagerkonus damit ich sie wieder rausbekomme und sie da nicht festbacken.

Ist jetzt aber schon zu spät weil die Honks kein Fett drangemacht haben. Jetzt bliebe mir nur die Option den Lagerkonus rauszudengeln und zu hoffen das sie dan rausgehen aber dazu hab ich weder Lust noch das passende Werkzeug.

Furs erste ist das ja egal aber es kann knarzen und wenn die Lager dann mal im Arsch sind muss ich dann den Lagerkonus mitwechseln.



Bebbo schrieb:


> Habe den Gabelschaft, das untere Lager und das obere Lager eingefettet damit es nach dem 1. mal abkärchern nicht anfängt zu rosten und auch vor Sand und anderem Schmutz geschützt ist! Fett konserviert und schadet nicht!



Hab ich auch gemacht aber wie gesagt die Lager nicht rausbekommen wiel über den Lagerkonus ja nur di eAbdenkung vom Kugellager selbst herausragt und die Lager saßen so fest in den Schalen das erst di eAbdeckung runterkam und dann kann ich ja nirgends mehr ansetzen. Wie hast du es gemacht? Gings von Hand?


----------



## teatimetom (5. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei dem langen Dämpfer sinds, zumindest beim DHX5, 250g ....und das ist fast ein viertel Kilo
> G.


Ist 222 mm schon lang ? 
222mm 550 lbs/in Feder Fox gegen DSP Ti Spring macht 80 grämm  
bei längeren Dämpfern etwas mehr


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Ist 222 mm schon lang ?
> 222mm 550 lbs/in Feder Fox gegen DSP Ti Spring macht 80 grämm
> bei längeren Dämpfern etwas mehr



222mm ist nicht lang...ist immernoch Kindergröße...erst 241 oder 268 kann als lang bezeichnet werden

G.


----------



## Mirko29 (5. Juni 2012)

So, meins ist seit heute Mittag bei mir und es ist der Hammer. Der Lieferumfang war komplett und auch sonst gab es quasi keine Mängel, außer das die Schrauben in der Gabel furztrocken waren. Bißchen Fett drauf und gut war... Konnte sofort loslegen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (5. Juni 2012)

Ihr mit eurem Fett an den Gabelschrauben...

Keine Ahnung was das da zu suchen hat.
Lösen sich dann besser wenn's mal rappelig wird, was?


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich hab Schraubensicherung hingetan. Die Rohre kann man ja im Kreis drehen wie man will, oder!?

Ist bei euch der rechte Flipchip zum verstellen der Kettenstrebe falsch bedruckt? Eigentlich egal aber shcon verpeilt diese Asiaten.


----------



## chrischo (5. Juni 2012)

Naja hinten steht auch nur 200 ansatt 208 drauf ... is nunmal so xD


----------



## Astgabel (6. Juni 2012)

So jetzt habt ihr es geschafft jetzt werde ich mir auch ein Tues 2.0 besorgen. Nur stellt sich bei mir die frage, S oder nen M Rahmen. ich bin 172 Groß. hab aber eher nen längeren Oberkörper. Auf der Seite von YT steht ja bis 174 größe S aber mein gefühl sagt mir M währe besser. Was meint ihr ?

Meine Schrittlänge ( auch wenn das nicht ganz so ausschlagend ist beim nem DHler ) ist 79cm

Hatt zufällig einer die gleiche oder ähnliche Kombi und kann mir da seine erfahrung mitteilen? 

Thx


----------



## Astgabel (6. Juni 2012)

Na dann  hab ich es aber schon in der Nächsten hehe.


----------



## requirator (6. Juni 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> ... Ich bin auch 187, allerdings mit tendenziell eher langem Oberkörper und mir gefallen längere Oberrohre mit kurzem Vorbau besser.



Oh je, nach der ganzen Wartezeit ist dir jetzt dein Rahmen zu klein  - ich fühle mit dir, weil ich ähnliche Befürchtungen auch hatte.

Meine Geschichte: Habe mit 1,84 m (na klar, genau auf der Grenze bei den YT-Größentabelle) den L genommen. Aber ich hatte es leichter, weil ich letztes Jahr in Saalbach das Ghost DH 9000 fahren konnte. Dort aufs M gesetzt, schlechtes Gefühl, sofort runter, auf das L, spitze. Hatte dann die Maße verglichen und zum L gegriffen. In der Wohnung dachte ich auch zuerst, dass mein Tues 2.0 in L vielleicht zu lang ist. Aber sobald ich draußen war und nach nur ein paar Metern - alles klar, gutes Gefühl, spitze. Es ist zwar wirklich ein langes Schiff, aber genau den "Charakter" wollte ich bei dem DH-Bike haben. Und dass ich mich erstmal ein paar Meter eingewöhnen muss, wenn ich von meinem Torque auf das Tues springe, ist ja wohl auch normal.


----------



## Der-zolle (6. Juni 2012)

@ Um-lei-tung: Schau mal in den Bikemarkt, da will jemand sein L verkaufen.
Vielleicht tauscht der ja auch gegen M, weil sich das besser verkaufen lässt.....


----------



## Mirko29 (6. Juni 2012)

Astgabel schrieb:


> So jetzt habt ihr es geschafft jetzt werde ich mir auch ein Tues 2.0 besorgen. Nur stellt sich bei mir die frage, S oder nen M Rahmen. ich bin 172 Groß. hab aber eher nen längeren Oberkörper. Auf der Seite von YT steht ja bis 174 größe S aber mein gefühl sagt mir M währe besser. Was meint ihr ?
> 
> Meine Schrittlänge ( auch wenn das nicht ganz so ausschlagend ist beim nem DHler ) ist 79cm
> 
> ...



Ich bin ohne Schuhe 1,73m groß (mit 5.10s sinds etwa 1,75 m) mit einer Schrittlänge von 80 cm und hab mein Ltd in S gestern bekommen. Mir passts super. Ich werde mir wohl nur nen neuen Lenker holen. Hab das Ltd mit nem 10er Rise bestellt und das ist mir doch etwas zu flach... Kommt halt immer drauf an ob du eher kurze Rahmen bevorzugst oder längere.


----------



## lukaku (6. Juni 2012)

seit Montag 40% und es tut sich einfach nix! war das bei jemand von euch gleich oder ähnlich? verzweifel langsam echt! kaum is das Paket endlich von YT verschickt macht DHL so weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (6. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr denn die Lager rausbekommen? Bei mir sind die Lagerschalen offensichtlich auch nicht gefettet und wenn ich auf den Rand schlage der unter der Lagerschale hervorragt schlag ich ja nur die Abdeckung für die Kugellager weg. Von Hand geht nix wohl weil kein Fett dran ist.
> 
> @ die Sattelabstützensäger über mir: wie groß seid ihr und welche Rahmengröße habt ihr?



bin 1,76 und habe en M rahmen.

hatte ja vorne den reifen in falscher laufrichtung drauf, habe den gewechselt, nach ewigen hin und her endlich aufpumpen können. jetzt kam ich gestern heim und er war wieder platt, ventil sitzt richtig kanns also nich sein, ma gespannt ob er heute wieder paltt is, dann kann ich eigentlich nur noch mit milch da ran oder?


----------



## Bebbo (6. Juni 2012)

Zum Thema Steuerlager fetten. Ich habe die Lager auch nicht heraus bekommen. Habe nur alles rundherum gefettet um es vor Schmutz und Feuchtigkeit zu schÃ¼tzen. Dies diente nicht dazu um die gedichteten Lager noch mehr zu fetten! Nur zur Konservierung des Gesammten ð


----------



## requirator (6. Juni 2012)

lukaku schrieb:


> seit Montag 40% und es tut sich einfach nix! war das bei jemand von euch gleich oder ähnlich? ...



War bei mir genauso, von Mittwoch Abend bis Freitag immer 40%, Samstag Vormittag zugestellt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht setzt sich das ganze im Betrieb etwas und die LAger gehen dann so raus. Jedesmal Lagerschalen rausdengeln kann jedenfalls nciht der Sinn der Sache sein.

MAcht der Dämpfer bei euch auch leichte Zisch und Pfeifgeräusche? Denke ist normal, oder!? HAtte mal Luft im Vivid aber das hat sich deutlicher nach Blubbern angehört und man hat es auch gespürt.


----------



## maximal (6. Juni 2012)

20%


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (6. Juni 2012)

@Tabletop84: Das schmatzen hab ich auch ist wohl normal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vroco6 (6. Juni 2012)

20%


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Juni 2012)

Gottseidank regnet es jetzt wenn alle die Räder haben, Sonne und warm wär ja nicht auszuhalten gewesen.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (6. Juni 2012)

ja wetter suckt derzeit schon. konnte erst einmal den bock bewegen, naja jetzt muss ich das erstmal mit dem reifen hinbekommen das er die luft hält, samstag gehts auf jedenfall nach beerfelden, komme was wolle! heute müsste noch die 3M Folie kommen dann kann ich bei dem mistwetter noch den rahmen abkleben.

samstag noch jemand in beer?


----------



## fantic26 (6. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand Ausgleichsscheiben gefunden damit man die Code mit den 200ér Scheiben fahren kann ? So montiert bremst der Belag 1.5mm zu wenig weil die Directmont Geschichte an der 888 für 203 ausgelegt ist ?

ggf lass ich mal welche Anfertigen in Titan ? Hat jemand intresse ? dann bestelle ich direkt mehr !!!!


----------



## chrischo (6. Juni 2012)

Also auf wenn das wetter schlecht ist, ich finds geil wenn der Boden schön matschig ist ;D is nochmal n ganz anderes Feeling 

Und Aufgehts Jungs durchhalten bald habt ihrs geschafft ;D


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (6. Juni 2012)

Der-zolle schrieb:


> @ Um-lei-tung: Schau mal in den Bikemarkt, da will jemand sein L verkaufen.
> Vielleicht tauscht der ja auch gegen M, weil sich das besser verkaufen lässt.....



Ah, danke für den Hinweis. Hatte schon Kontakt mit dem Besitzer. Mal schauen, was draus wird.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (6. Juni 2012)

Ich habe, nachdem ich die Inkompatibilität gemerkt habe auf eine 203 er Scheibe gewechselt. Der Sattel muss für die 200 er ja näher dran!

Markus


----------



## Der-zolle (6. Juni 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Ah, danke für den Hinweis. Hatte schon Kontakt mit dem Besitzer. Mal schauen, was draus wird.


Na gerne doch!

Ansonsten schau doch aufm Bike-festival in Willingen beim YT Stand vorbei und frag mal an ob die ne Lösung haben. Kann ja sein das die jemanden kennen, der zu gross gekauft hat.


----------



## requirator (6. Juni 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> ... heute müsste noch die 3M Folie kommen dann kann ich bei dem mistwetter noch den rahmen abkleben.



Haste mehr Infos zu der Folie? Wollte auch noch irgendwas besorgen, damit ich die einen oder anderen Stellen abkleben kann.


----------



## requirator (6. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Gottseidank regnet es jetzt wenn alle die Räder haben, Sonne und warm wär ja nicht auszuhalten gewesen.



Sowas geht mir auch genau seit Sonntag ständig durch den Kopf - bitte bitte die Tage jetzt mal etwas überschaubarer trockenes Wetter, wollte eigentlich wenigstens mal nach Bischofsmais bei dem langen Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (6. Juni 2012)

requirator schrieb:


> Haste mehr Infos zu der Folie? Wollte auch noch irgendwas besorgen, damit ich die einen oder anderen Stellen abkleben kann.



http://www.lackprotect.de/302.html
hab den bogen 2freeride" bestellt, ist alles vorgestanzt:
http://www.lackprotect.de/typo3temp/pics/30125c4bed.jpg


----------



## maximal (6. Juni 2012)

Ich war vor zwei Wochen schon in Beerfelden ohne Rad. Hab mich total aufgeregt, aber son Operator von Kona fuhr auch ganz gut Wenn die Karre bis Samstag da is, fahr ich auch nach Beerfelden! Aber glauben tu ich da nich dran!


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Juni 2012)

fantic26 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Ausgleichsscheiben gefunden damit man die Code mit den 200ér Scheiben fahren kann ? So montiert bremst der Belag 1.5mm zu wenig weil die Directmont Geschichte an der 888 für 203 ausgelegt ist ?
> 
> ggf lass ich mal welche Anfertigen in Titan ? Hat jemand intresse ? dann bestelle ich direkt mehr !!!!



Sollte doch auch mit normalen U-Scheiben funktionieren!?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (6. Juni 2012)

Dann ist der Verstellmechanismus durch diese konkav/ konvex Scheiben aber nicht mehr nutzbar, da Du diese Scheiben dann durch dünnere ersetzen müsst.

Markus


----------



## teatimetom (6. Juni 2012)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Dann ist der Verstellmechanismus durch diese konkav/ konvex Scheiben aber nicht mehr nutzbar, da Du diese Scheiben dann durch dünnere ersetzen müsst.
> 
> Markus


braucht kein Mensch, andere Bremsen kommen auch ohne das Tri Align System aus.

CCDB macht immer etwas Geräusche, ist normal und sollte gut zur 888 passen vom Sound her


----------



## pollgass (6. Juni 2012)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Dann ist der Verstellmechanismus durch diese konkav/ konvex Scheiben aber nicht mehr nutzbar, da Du diese Scheiben dann durch dünnere ersetzen müsst.
> 
> Markus




Poah versteh nur Bahnhof...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (6. Juni 2012)

same here....


----------



## maximal (6. Juni 2012)

ich dreh durch!


----------



## maximal (6. Juni 2012)

Kein Bike in sicht und jetzt muss ich auch noch den Lappen für nen Monat abgeben! Ole!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bebbo (6. Juni 2012)

maximal schrieb:


> Kein Bike in sicht und jetzt muss ich auch noch den Lappen für nen Monat abgeben! Ole!!


 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch :-(


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Juni 2012)

Mit wieviel Nm zieht ihr eigentlich die Steckachse hinten an?


----------



## yoobee (6. Juni 2012)

Ich ziehe generell alles nach Gefühl an.


----------



## Bebbo (6. Juni 2012)

Steht zu Not alles in der Aufbauanleitung die dem Rad beiliegt!


----------



## Echion (6. Juni 2012)

BTW: Ich bekomme eine extra Stahlfeder nachgeliefert. Die Feder sei mit "hart" gekennzeichnet, eine genau Zahl konnte mir der nette Mann von YT der mich angerufen hat leider nicht nennen. Aber ich geh dann mal von einer 6.5er aus. Also scheint bei mir in der Gabel eine 5.5er Titanfeder zu stecken.
Komisch, dass bei manchen die federn schon getauscht sind, bei anderen nicht.


----------



## Mirko29 (6. Juni 2012)

Bebbo schrieb:


> Steht zu Not alles in der Aufbauanleitung die dem Rad beiliegt!



Bei dir lag ne Aufbauanleitung bei?  Die Steckachse hinten war das einzige Teil das ich nach Gefühl festgezogen hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puschtra (6. Juni 2012)

requirator schrieb:


> Haste mehr Infos zu der Folie? Wollte auch noch irgendwas besorgen, damit ich die einen oder anderen Stellen abkleben kann.


Ich hab mir durchsichtige Gummischläuche im Baumarkt gekauft,in der mitte mit einen Messer aufgeschnitten und mit Kabelbindern ranngemacht,kost 5 euro und hast 2mm schutz drann...


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Juni 2012)

Wie verstellt man eigentlich di eAnschlagsgummies? 

Unten wo das Unterrohr gewolbt ist scheint mir die Wandstärke deutlich dicker zu sein als oben beim Logo. Unten müssten die doch also mehr bringen, oder!?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (6. Juni 2012)

Puschtra schrieb:


> Ich hab mir durchsichtige Gummischläuche im Baumarkt gekauft,in der mitte mit einen Messer aufgeschnitten und mit Kabelbindern ranngemacht,kost 5 euro und hast 2mm schutz drann...



das is fürs unterrohr gegen steinschläge, die strebe is bei mir mit nem alten schlauch und kabelbindern geschützt


----------



## maximal (6. Juni 2012)

schei$$ auf Steinschläge, 20%!!


----------



## vroco6 (6. Juni 2012)

40 % seit 1900


----------



## Hawkeye86 (6. Juni 2012)

so hab meins heute auch endlich aufgebaut, so geil des teil  

äh frage an alle: hat man nur mich um die rot eloxierten kettenblattschrauben beschissen oder sind die bei euch auch schwarz? 

ach bei mir war nichts locker, hab aber trotzdem alles nachgezogen 

ride on


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2012)

vroco6 schrieb:


> 40 % seit 1900



Ui...du wartest schon 112 Jahre

G.


----------



## requirator (6. Juni 2012)

Puschtra schrieb:


> Ich hab mir durchsichtige Gummischläuche im Baumarkt gekauft,in der mitte mit einen Messer aufgeschnitten und mit Kabelbindern ranngemacht,kost 5 euro und hast 2mm schutz drann...



Finde ich eine echt gute Idee, durchsichtig und mit 2 mm ordentlich dick . Da schau ich auch mal beim Baumarkt vorbei, was die haben und teste das mal.


----------



## vroco6 (6. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ui...du wartest schon 112 Jahre
> 
> G.



ja genau  da habt ihr alle noch inne windeln geschissen.... oder wart ein furz in der galaxis  
aber 40% sollen ja noch nix heißen.. der ein oder andere hatte mehrere tage 40%..... hmpf


----------



## requirator (6. Juni 2012)

Hawkeye86 schrieb:


> ... hat man nur mich um die rot eloxierten kettenblattschrauben beschissen oder sind die bei euch auch schwarz...



Stimmt, habe gerade nachgesehen und auf den Angebotsbildern sind die echt rot. Aber meine sind auch schwarz und bei den Userbildern, die ich bisher hier gesehen habe, auch - bist also nicht alleine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maximal (6. Juni 2012)

auf dem Bild aus der Werbung bevor ihr bestellt habt, war die Kurbel auch noch die alte, mit der güldenen Achse. Fand ich auch besser als das viele rot. Also geschi$$en auf Kurbelschrauben, ihr habt wenigstens euer Bike schon ihr Pennäler!


----------



## requirator (6. Juni 2012)

Richtig, im Angebot ist echt die goldene Achse mit schwarzen Schrauben gewesen, in den Detailbildern war sie schon rot mit roten Schrauben - wie auch immer, bei den vier Schrauben zick ich auch nicht rum und außerdem habe ich eine 200er Bremsscheibe hinten statt der 180er bekommen .


----------



## Puschtra (6. Juni 2012)

requirator schrieb:


> Finde ich eine echt gute Idee, durchsichtig und mit 2 mm ordentlich dick . Da schau ich auch mal beim Baumarkt vorbei, was die haben und teste das mal.


Hab 22 mm für die grösseren sachen genommen und 16mm für Kettenstrebenn,noch weisse Kabelbinder und schaut noch gut aus.... ich finds etwas stärker wie die schläuche und optisch etwas besser... Wer will kann noch etwas Tape unter die Kabelbinder tun dass der Lack nicht zerkratzt wird,ich habs so gemacht.


----------



## DH1 (6. Juni 2012)

Hi, bei mir ist beim Hinterbau auf der einen Seite zwichen Reifen und Kettenstrebe mehr platz als auf der anderen Seite. Andere hatten das "Problem" ja auch schon, liegt das denn am Rahmen (eher unwahrsch. ?!) oder ist das das Laufrad ? Bei mir sind alle Speichen recht locker zumindest im gegensatz zu meinen anderen Laufredern (keine Mavic´s) ist das normal ? hängt das evtl. auch zusammen ?


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Juni 2012)

Das muss am Rahmen liegen. HAb gerade einen anderen LRs drin und da ist es genauso.


----------



## DH1 (6. Juni 2012)

Okay danke !

Hat jemand denn auch recht lockere Speichen bei den Mavic Laufrädern oder ist das normal ?


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Juni 2012)

Hab gerade festgestellt das ich auf einer Seite bei der 888 ca. 1mm Buchsenspiel hab. Hab jetzt echt keinen Bock auf Cosmic, werd ich im Winter machen lassen. Hoffentlich gibt's MArzocchi dann noch.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2012)

Wie 1mm ....das kann ich mir jetzt net vorstellen. Das wäre doch unfahrbar?!!?

G.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (6. Juni 2012)

Das Stichwort ist "asymmetrische Kettenstreben", also keine Panik. Laufräder werden grundsätzlich zentriert eingespeicht.
Die geringe Speichenspannung verkauft Mavic als Pluspunkt, dadurch soll sich das Laufrad seinen Weg besser suchen können. Ich will ja eher, dass das Ding da hin geht, wo ich es haben will, aber jedem das seine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie 1mm ....das kann ich mir jetzt net vorstellen. Das wäre doch unfahrbar?!!?
> 
> G.



Ist das jetzt sarkastisch gemeint? Bei einer neuen Gabel ist mir das durchaus zuviel. Auf der anderen Seite tut sich jedenfalls nichts. Solang es nicht schlimmer wird kann ich damit leben aber leider hat Buchsenspiel di eAngewohnheit schlimmer zu werden.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt sarkastisch gemeint? Bei einer neuen Gabel ist mir das durchaus zuviel. Auf der anderen Seite tut sich jedenfalls nichts. Solang es nicht schlimmer wird kann ich damit leben aber leider hat Buchsenspiel di eAngewohnheit schlimmer zu werden.



Nein war ernst. Bei 1mm Buchsenspiel ist die Gabel sowas von Kaputt und unfahrbar, das nach der ersten Fahrt eigentlich das Standrohr defekt sein müßte.
Ich glaub du meinst etwas Anderes.

G.


----------



## pollgass (7. Juni 2012)

Is der große Spalt im Steuersatz normal bzw. bei Euch auch so?


----------



## Mirko29 (7. Juni 2012)

Was genau meinst du?


----------



## pollgass (7. Juni 2012)




----------



## Mirko29 (7. Juni 2012)

Ist bei mir auch so und ist wohl normal... Welchen Sinn der Spalt hat, ist mir allerdings nicht bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master80 (7. Juni 2012)

Der Spalt war bei mir auch so groß! ca.1mm. Jetzt nicht mehr

Was für ein unsinn  Da läuft schön das Wasser und der Dreck ins Steuerlager rein. Keine lippendichtung oder ähnl.!?!?

Habe mir einen neuen Lagerkonus gedreht der 0.6mm kürzer ist.
Zusätzlich noch einen O-ring 52x3 der schön in die Abdeckung rein passt, und schon ist alles gut

Selbst ist der Mann!


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2012)

Ein großer dünner O-Ring und etwas Fett dürfte in dem Bereich schon gut ausreichend sein

G.


----------



## Master80 (7. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ein großer dünner O-Ring und etwas Fett dürfte in dem Bereich schon gut ausreichend sein
> 
> G.



nanana.  keine halben sachen wenn dann richtig!

Ein dünner O-ring bringt garnichts! Der O-ring soll ja abdichten und nicht locker da rum schlabbern.


----------



## Hawkeye86 (7. Juni 2012)

was fahrt ihr so für drücke bei den ust´s?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2012)

Master80 schrieb:


> nanana.  keine halben sachen wenn dann richtig!
> 
> Ein dünner O-ring bringt garnichts! Der O-ring soll ja abdichten und nicht locker da rum schlabbern.



Mit dünnen O-Ring meinte ich schon einen der gut abdeckt
In dem oberen Bereich würd des schon taugen.

G.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. Juni 2012)

Aber dann sinkt doch direkt das Ansprechverhalten, bzw. steigt das Losbrechmoment vom Steuersatz!?


----------



## pollgass (7. Juni 2012)

Denke auch, dass ein ordentlich gefetteter O-Ring da reichen müsste...wenn ihr einen gefunden habt, sagt doch bitte mal Bescheid. DANKE!!!


----------



## DirtBert (7. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,
hab mir das "nomale" Tues 2.0 in M bestellt. Falls irgendwer interesse gegen ein L zu tauschen, bitte melden... Wenn es denn mal ankommt 
Greetz


----------



## maximal (7. Juni 2012)

wat soll ich sagen? seit gestern abend 40%!! ohhh yeah!


----------



## Schnitte (7. Juni 2012)

justBird schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> hab mir das "nomale" Tues 2.0 in M bestellt. Falls irgendwer interesse gegen ein L zu tauschen, bitte melden... Wenn es denn mal ankommt
> Greetz



hast du mal bei YT nachgefragt ob eine Änderung deiner Bestellung möglich ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vroco6 (7. Juni 2012)

montag 20% / mittwoch 40% / heute 60% / morgen 100%


----------



## maximal (7. Juni 2012)

inshallah!


----------



## DirtBert (7. Juni 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> hast du mal bei YT nachgefragt ob eine Änderung deiner Bestellung möglich ist?




Jap, aber das geht natuerlich nur mit entsprechender extra Wartezeit... Wenn sich einer zum Tausch findet ist's gut, ansonsten fahr ich mich auf'm M ein...


----------



## eLw00d (7. Juni 2012)

Bist du schon eins in M gefahren und hast gemerkt, dass es dir zu klein ist, oder woher rührt der Sinneswandel?


----------



## LordLinchpin (7. Juni 2012)

n zu kleines rad fahren ist aber auch nicht im sinne des erfinders


----------



## Schnitte (7. Juni 2012)

justBird schrieb:


> Jap, aber das geht natuerlich nur mit entsprechender extra Wartezeit... Wenn sich einer zum Tausch findet ist's gut, ansonsten fahr ich mich auf'm M ein...



wie groß bist du denn wenn ich fragen darf? Finde eher das YT relativ groß ausfällt im Vergleich zu Giant oder Trek...
Hatte zumindest das Gefühl als ich mal das Tues 2.0 Probegefahren bin in S, M, L und dagegen mein Glory sehe in L...und wirklich riesig bin ich nun wirklich nicht


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. Juni 2012)

Mit meinem Ion in L kam ich auch gut zurecht, habe dann die Größentabellen verglichen und mich fälschlicherweise für das M entschieden, da es nicht viel kleiner ist. Dumm gelaufen.
Aber stimmt schon, die YTs sind im Vergleich schon recht groß.


----------



## DirtBert (7. Juni 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> wie groß bist du denn wenn ich fragen darf? Finde eher das YT relativ groß ausfällt im Vergleich zu Giant oder Trek...
> Hatte zumindest das Gefühl als ich mal das Tues 2.0 Probegefahren bin in S, M, L und dagegen mein Glory sehe in L...und wirklich riesig bin ich nun wirklich nicht




Bin 1.86. Also 2cm ueber der angeratenen Groesse fuers M. Hab aber gedacht, dass ich lieber ein wenig wendiger unterwegs sein will, also M bestellt. In Winterberg hab ich dann beide gefahren, und fuer meinen Geschmack faellt das Bike eher klein aus. Die Leute von YT meinten auch ich braeuchte ein L. Bin jetzt allerdings auch schon mal den M Rahmen richtig gefahren und hatte kein schlechtes Gefuehl.(nen Kumpel hat das Ltd.)


----------



## bastey. (7. Juni 2012)

Guten Tag! 


Ist bei all den anderen Nutzern das ''Spring rub'' ebenso laut? Es stört mich schon enorm, dennoch sehe ich es nicht ein, eine neue/andere Feder kaufen zu müssen. 
Bei genauerem Hinsehen ist zu erkennen, dass der Kunststoffkörper Rillen hat, die Senkrecht zur Federrichtung verlaufen. Eventuell dadurch das laute Reiben? Meint ihr, es würde etwas bringen, den Körper abzuschleifen und zu polieren, damit die Vibration geringer ist und somit weniger Geräuschentwicklung vorhanden ist? Oder geht die Garantie aufgrund eines einzelnen Kunststoffteiles, an dem man herumgefeilt hat, flöten?

Liebe Grüße wünscht bastey.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (7. Juni 2012)

Hab ich bei meinem bis jetzt nicht feststellen können...


----------



## LordLinchpin (7. Juni 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsTAPLMoJLE"]Werner - ieku      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## bastey. (7. Juni 2012)

Selten so gelacht  

Leider bringt Schmiermittel nichts.


----------



## yoyo (7. Juni 2012)

In einem Canyon Fahrrad würde der CCDB das nicht machen, was? -.-


----------



## LordLinchpin (7. Juni 2012)

natürlich nicht, der dämpfer merkt natürlich in was für einem rad er arbeitet und wenn er keinen bock hat macht er geräusche, ist definitiv die schuld vom rahmenhersteller


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (7. Juni 2012)

Bei mir ist alles ruhig, die einzigen Geräusche kommen von der 888


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyo (7. Juni 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> natürlich nicht, der dämpfer merkt natürlich in was für einem rad er arbeitet und wenn er keinen bock hat macht er geräusche, ist definitiv die schuld vom rahmenhersteller



An sowas dachte ich.


----------



## bastey. (7. Juni 2012)

Bei Canyon quitschen dafür Hinterbauten und co. 

Lord, jetzt mal bitte sachlich bleiben und technische Begabung beweisen.


----------



## LordLinchpin (7. Juni 2012)

technische begabung? du erwartest eine korrekte fehlerdiagnose per video? ich kann nur sagen dass a: meiner nicht solche geräusche macht und b: leute die probleme mit dem schleifen haben den kunststoffteil abschneiden. mich persönlich störts nich, ich habe allerdings auch nur schleifspuren auf dem plastik, keine geräuschentwicklung


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (7. Juni 2012)

hört sich an als hättest du enten im garten, ich hab die geräusche ebenfalls......nicht


----------



## Neo83 (7. Juni 2012)

Ich hab genau das gleiche Geräusch.
Wenn ich mit der Hand die Feder festhalte, merke ich wie stark sie vibriert.
Blöder Dämpfer!
Mit Schmiermitttel zieht man sich ja den ganzen Dreck rein.
Eventuell mal den Support von CaneCreek kontaktieren?
Die müssten doch ne Lösung haben.


----------



## DH1 (7. Juni 2012)

Ich höre auch nur ein leichtes "schmatzen" vom Dämpfer, die leichten schleifspuren am Plastik habe ich auch, aber so extreme geräusche höre ich nicht.


----------



## geosnow (7. Juni 2012)

Neo83 schrieb:


> Ich hab genau das gleiche Geräusch.
> Wenn ich mit der Hand die Feder festhalte, merke ich wie stark sie vibriert.
> Blöder Dämpfer!
> Mit Schmiermitttel zieht man sich ja den ganzen Dreck rein.
> ...



wenn du den trail schneller runterfahren würdest, hättest du ganz andere sorgen.


----------



## eLw00d (7. Juni 2012)

Solche Sätze könnte man sich auch sparen.


----------



## geosnow (7. Juni 2012)

warum? 

vielleicht sollte die feder mehr angezogen werden. ja, der ccdb schmatzt, wenn der fahrer zb schnell über eine wurzelpiste rauscht. ja, die feder kratzt am plastik. darum ist er auch da. dies ist so, weil sich die feder während der fahrt drehen kann. das kratzen merkt man aber nur, wenn langsam gefahren wird, oder wenn die LSC zu weit offen ist. letzteres muss aber nicht bei jedem bike sein. 

ich hatte bereit 3 CCDB und die funktionieren bestens. das problem liegt an den federn. 

zufrieden?


----------



## geosnow (7. Juni 2012)

vielleicht sollte er zum händler seines vertrauens. diese spezialisten sollten immer mehrere federn an auswahl haben. sorry. der musste sein, denn geiz ist geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (7. Juni 2012)

Editfunktion ist geil. Doppelposts nich!


----------



## requirator (7. Juni 2012)

Mein Dämpfer macht auch beim Ausfedern kurz so ein "Quietschgeräusch", kam aber erst nach einer ganzen Zeit unterwegs, wahrscheinlich vom Dreck. Riefen habe ich auch im Kunststoff - das Teil wird es bestimmt zum tauschen geben, denn irgendwann ist das wahrscheinlich gut abgerubbelt.


Ich werde es vielleicht mal mit Talkum oder Graphit versuchen, wenn das bei mir schlimmer wird.


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Juni 2012)

War heute  bei der Jungfernfahrt in Kallenhardt und bei den feuchten Bedinungen kamen vom Dämpfer auch geräusche wie von einem sterbenden Pelikan. 

Sonst ist das Rad sehr leise, einzig die Kette hört man hie und da mal wo dagegen schlagen. Auf ruppigen Pisten dann wohl eher mehr. Musstet ihr die KEfü noch einstellen oder war das von Haus aus ok?

Rad fährt sich sonst sehr gut. War Anfangs etwas von dem weichen Hinterbua überrascht und dachte ich bräuchte eine andere Feder aber nachdem ich bemerkt habe das ich beim Abstimmen ständig Zu- und Druckstufe verwechselt habe ging die Kiste dann richtig gut und wenn der sag stimmt und die großen Strecken keine Probleme machen bleib ich auch bei der Federhärte.

Bin das Rad back-to-back mit Propain Rage und aktuellem Demo gefahren und das Tues muss sich keinesfalls verstecken.

Buchsenspiel hatte die 888 von dem Propain auch etwas, könnten das die geschlitzten Buchsen sein!?


----------



## geosnow (7. Juni 2012)

http://ww2.canecreek.com/products/suspension/double-barrel/base-tunes

hier ist noch das "tuning" app für den ccdb. das tues 2.0 dh ist auch dabei.


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Juni 2012)

Ja das kriegt man ja auch mit bin im Großen und ganzen auch dabei geblieben. Bisschen mehr LSC, weniger LSR und etwas mehr HSR.


----------



## yoobee (7. Juni 2012)

Hab heute auch noch was gefummelt: Vorderreifen gedreht (ist KEIN Pannenfluid drin!), viele Speichen justiert (die sind sehr ungleich gespannt), Strebe auf 425mm eingestellt (nach etwas puzzlen - die Achse muss dabei gedreht werden!  ).

Die 888 ist ziemlich progressiv, obwohl ich alles soft/offen habe! Komme bei 1m-Drops nur auf 150...160mm Federweg!? Hab Titanfeder blau, wiege 80kg. Ist das normal? Wozu brauch ich dann RC3 und mech. preload? Öl kann man auch nicht rausnehmen, auf der Federseite ist ja kaum was drin, und die Kartusche wollte ich nicht ausbauen (vllt. schraub ich unten mal auf) ... Na, muss mal die 888-threads durchforsten.


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Juni 2012)

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/f19/2010-marzocchi-888-evo-tuning-thread-225598


----------



## hoschik (8. Juni 2012)

yoobee schrieb:


> Hab heute auch noch was gefummelt: Vorderreifen gedreht (ist KEIN Pannenfluid drin!), viele Speichen justiert (die sind sehr ungleich gespannt), Strebe auf 425mm eingestellt (nach etwas puzzlen - die Achse muss dabei gedreht werden!  ).
> 
> Die 888 ist ziemlich progressiv, obwohl ich alles soft/offen habe! Komme bei 1m-Drops nur auf 150...160mm Federweg!? Hab Titanfeder blau, wiege 80kg. Ist das normal? Wozu brauch ich dann RC3 und mech. preload? Öl kann man auch nicht rausnehmen, auf der Federseite ist ja kaum was drin, und die Kartusche wollte ich nicht ausbauen (vllt. schraub ich unten mal auf) ... Na, muss mal die 888-threads durchforsten.



ist die Titanfeder komplett blau eingefärbt ? soweit ich weiß sind die zocchi titanfedern nicht eingefärbt, und die Härte steht auf der Feder


----------



## yoobee (8. Juni 2012)

Nein, nur oben ein paar Farbkleckse. Aufdruck hab ich nicht gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maximal (8. Juni 2012)

bastey. schrieb:


> Guten Tag!
> 
> 
> Ist bei all den anderen Nutzern das ''Spring rub'' ebenso laut? Es stört mich schon enorm, dennoch sehe ich es nicht ein, eine neue/andere Feder kaufen zu müssen.
> ...




Hab mir das Video jetzt hundertunddreimal angeguckt und lach immernoch 

und bin immernoch bei 40%;(


----------



## yoobee (8. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/f19/2010-marzocchi-888-evo-tuning-thread-225598



Danke! Nur 55 Seiten, na toll


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Juni 2012)

Kurzffassung: 

- Öl in 10ml Schritten rausnehmen
- Motoröl in di erechte Seite
- Gabel komprimiert zusammenbauen -> Negativdruck
- O-Ring von der VA-Einheit entfernen
- VA-Eniheit komplett entfernen
- weichere Feder


----------



## DaetZ (8. Juni 2012)

Hier steht auch noch was interessantes über die 888:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8776606


----------



## Astgabel (8. Juni 2012)

So hab soeben ein Tues 2.0 bestellt    Liferstatus 0%


----------



## eLw00d (8. Juni 2012)

Dann mal viel Spaß beim warten. 
Hab meins vor drei Monaten bestellt und es kommt mit der zweiten Charge 2.0er, wobei noch nicht mal die erste ausgeliefert wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vroco6 (8. Juni 2012)

80%


----------



## san_andreas (8. Juni 2012)

Glückwunsch, dass die meisten jetzt ihre Bikes haben !

Ein Frage habe ich aber: wie haben die die Bikes verschickt, dass die 4 Wochen unterwegs waren ? Ein Tracking über mehrere Wochen habe ich noch nie gehabt.


----------



## Mirko29 (8. Juni 2012)

Die haben denen am 8.5. sämtliche Aufträge zugemailt damit die schonmal die Papiere fertigmachen. Und dann haben die eben nach und nach die Pakete an DHL geliefert...


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (8. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube das wurde Chargenweise gemacht, die Trackingnummern wurden vergeben, dabei war das Rad noch gar nicht in der Montage.
Bei mir ging es von 20 auf 100% innerhalb von einem Vormittag, also am besten Ruhe bewahren. Manchmal geht das schneller, als man denkt. 
Gras wächst auch nicht schneller, wenn man dran zieht.


----------



## Mirko29 (8. Juni 2012)

Ich hab über 3 Wochen auf 20% gehangen und dann Montag 19 Uhr 40%, Dienstag 4 Uhr 60%, 9 Uhr 80% und 16:30 Uhr 100%


----------



## san_andreas (8. Juni 2012)

Ach so, aber bißchen Anspannung ist da für den Kunden schon damit verbunden...ich werd' ja schön nervös, wenn ein Packerl nicht nach 48h auf "Im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet" steht.


----------



## Mirko29 (8. Juni 2012)

Beim lesen immer neuer Nachrichten von Leuten die ihr Bike schon haben bin ich zum Schluss fast kollabiert ^^


----------



## justdark (8. Juni 2012)

meins ist jetzt auch da endlich ....


----------



## cytrax (8. Juni 2012)

justdark schrieb:


> meins ist jetzt auch da endlich ....



Bissel mehr Freude wär schon angebracht


----------



## eLw00d (8. Juni 2012)

Aber echt...

Lass es krachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maximal (8. Juni 2012)

Shit! immernoch 40%. heisst dann wohl frühestens morgen, bei meinem Glück eher Montag.


----------



## maximal (8. Juni 2012)

meine Freude darauf ist mittlerweile ganz schön gedämpft ist. und zwar zurecht. Da war man wieder guter Dinge als die (talentierten) Jungen endlich entschuldigend auf den 1.6. vertröstet haben und jetzt sitz ich immernoch ohne Bike da. Ich kack ab!


----------



## Astgabel (8. Juni 2012)

@ eLw00d: fettes video und holla die Waldfeh guten Speed legst da hin Respect


----------



## eLw00d (8. Juni 2012)

Wär echt schön wenn ich das wäre ^^

Zum Testfahrer bei 26 hab ich's leider noch nicht gebracht. Dürfte auch in Zukunft relativ schlecht aussehen.


----------



## Astgabel (8. Juni 2012)

Sag niemals nie


----------



## Klee93 (8. Juni 2012)

Es is nicht zufällig wer in leogang/saalbach oder nähe unterwegs der ein schaltauge fürs tues 2.0 zu verkaufen hätte? Is heute gebrochen -.-


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (8. Juni 2012)

Das video wurde in Boppard gedreht ist ja nich weit von Koblenz


----------



## Ivan89 (8. Juni 2012)

Ich drehe durch. Ich warte immer noch auf mein Tues 2.0 (nicht ltd.).

Vor 3 Tagen wurde mir am Telefon noch gesagt, dass es heute in den Versand gehen würde... Ich habe da heute angerufen und, wer hätte das gedacht, es geht erst nächste Woche in den Versand.
Ob ich das glauben soll?


----------



## Schepperbeppo (8. Juni 2012)

Aloha!
Hab gerade das LTD von meiner Holden aufgebaut und irgendwo in den Tiefen des Hinterbaus ist Spiel. Hört sich ein bisschen wie das Klappern ausgeschlagener Bushings an und kommt so grob aus der hinteren Dämpferaufhängung.
Hatte von euch einer ein ähnliches Problem?
Merci und Greetz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vroco6 (8. Juni 2012)

meins ist jetzt auch mal da  schön. schwarze sattelstütze gabs dazu.. die silberne wird erst noch geliefert - hängt im zoll  Egal, hauptsache der rest ist da. und ich muss sagen alles hat gepasst - nix faul, falsch, zerkratzt, Spiel wos net sein sollte, komische geräusche vom ccdb, übermässig öl an der zocchi oder sonstwas. respekt. nach 529 rädern gehts fehlerfrei! sorry 528 räder - maximal wartet ja noch bei 40%  gut ding will eben weile


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (9. Juni 2012)

wer von euch ltd-fahrern war denn in Leogang?
Ich hab da einige LTD`s gesehen und vor allen ein strahlen im Gesicht.
Ernie


----------



## maximal (9. Juni 2012)

Danke fürs Mitgefühl! 

ich bin endgültig auf verf..... 180!! die DHL Flachwichser ham mein Paket seit heut morgen 3 Uhr (60%)10km bei mir um die Ecke gebunkert aber die 5 Euro Hotline teilt mir gerade mit das ich mein Paket heute nich mehr bekomme. Tät ihnen schrecklich leid und sie könne gerne ne Beschwerde wg zu langer Laufzeit aufnehmen. Ey mir platzt so der Kragen!! MOTHER F!!


----------



## Astgabel (9. Juni 2012)

Oh man das ist echt ärgerlich


----------



## bastey. (9. Juni 2012)

Ich hab' ebenso Spiel am Hinterbau... Ich denke, es kommt von der Wippe (Lager zwischen Wippe und oberer Kettenstrebe). Mitm richtigen Drehmoment ist alles angezogen... Blablabla, ich könnt k...!


----------



## eLw00d (9. Juni 2012)

Ebenfalls ärgerlich...


Hat schon Jemand die unterschiedlichen Kettenstrebeneinstellungen getestet?
Spürt man den einen Zentimeter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Juni 2012)

Meiner war standardmäßig inder kurzen Einstellung und trotzdem fährt sich das Rad im Vergleich zu dem Propain Rage mit identischem Fahrwerk wie ein Schiff.

Nicht im negativen Sinne, das Propain wirkte fast schon kippelig aber wie kann das eigentlich sein? Das Propain hat einen längeren Radstand, einen gleich flachen Lenkwinkel und halt ein höheres Tretlager aber kann das soviel ausmachen?


----------



## doktor_g (9. Juni 2012)

Mein bisheriges Fazit zum Bike Tues 2.0 Ltd:
-geileste Optik
-geilste Fahreigenschaften
-Spalt am Steuersatz skuril, Lagerkonus ist einfach zu dick oder Dichtungsring fehlt?
-Hinterrad sitzt nicht genau mittig, nach rechts versetzt, LRS nicht richtig zentriert, oder Eigenart des Rahmens?
-Mavic Deemax Qualität der Einspeichung fragwürdig. Speichenspannung sehr uneinheitlich. Absicht oder Fehler?
-200mm Bremsscheibe am VR bei einer 203mm PM Aufnahme? Darf auch nicht sein, oder?
-schöne Schmatzgeräusche beim Federn! Das Fahrwerk berauscht alle Sinne!


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Juni 2012)

Frage: Was für eine Nuss brauch ich für oben um die Gabel aufzuschrauben?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (9. Juni 2012)

Wenn du unter den Verstellkrempel von Avid die Unterlegscheiben packst, funktioniert das sehr wohl... Nur dazwischen wäre ein wenig unpraktisch ;-)


----------



## B.Scheuert (9. Juni 2012)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Hat schon Jemand die unterschiedlichen Kettenstrebeneinstellungen getestet?
> Spürt man den einen Zentimeter?


Ich schätze, das kommt auf den Fahrer an. DH-Anfänger werden den Unterschied wahrscheinlich nicht besonders stark spüren. Mir fallen aber schon 5mm deutlich auf.


Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Meiner war standardmäßig inder kurzen Einstellung und trotzdem fährt sich das Rad im Vergleich zu dem Propain Rage mit identischem Fahrwerk wie ein Schiff.
> 
> Nicht im negativen Sinne, das Propain wirkte fast schon kippelig aber wie kann das eigentlich sein? Das Propain hat einen längeren Radstand, einen gleich flachen Lenkwinkel und halt ein höheres Tretlager aber kann das soviel ausmachen?


Es wundert mich schon, dass sich das Propain trotz längerem Radstand nervöser fährt. Wieviel höher ist das Tretlager denn?


----------



## Master80 (9. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Frage: Was für eine Nuss brauch ich für oben um die Gabel aufzuschrauben?



26mm

Ich weiss nicht was bei euren LTD's los ist?

Bei mir läuft alles spitzenmässig

Das Fahrwerk ist ein Traum die Gabel läuft Butterweich und der Dämpfer erst!
Besser als meine Boxxer


----------



## requirator (9. Juni 2012)

Jetzt sehe ich das mit der Bremsscheibe vorne auch, der Bremssattel muss wirklich ein Stückchen (na eben 1,5 mm) näher ran - sieht aber so aus, als wäre es mit der einen Scheibe getan, sobald die raus ist.


----------



## doktor_g (9. Juni 2012)

requirator schrieb:


> Jetzt sehe ich das mit der Bremsscheibe vorne auch, der Bremssattel muss wirklich ein Stückchen (na eben 1,5 mm) näher ran - sieht aber so aus, als wäre es mit der einen Scheibe getan, sobald die raus ist.



Hab mir auch ne 203er Scheibe geordert. Magura Storm SL, mal sehen was die kann....


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Juni 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Ich schätze, das kommt auf den Fahrer an. DH-Anfänger werden den Unterschied wahrscheinlich nicht besonders stark spüren. Mir fallen aber schon 5mm deutlich auf.
> Es wundert mich schon, dass sich das Propain trotz längerem Radstand nervöser fährt. Wieviel höher ist das Tretlager denn?



5mm. Es war auch nur eine Abfahrt aber mir ist es sofort auf den ersten Metern aufgefallen. Der Stuersatz war vorher lose, den haben wir vorher aber noch angezogen also kanns das eigentlich auch nicht sein.

Dämpfersetup war natürlich anders. Der CCDB hat sich mit den jeweiligen Basissetups im Propain deutlich lebendiger angefühlt. Kanns mir wie gesagt auch nicht erklären vielleicht stimmt ja was mit mir nicht!? 



Master80 schrieb:


> 26mm
> 
> Ich weiss nicht was bei euren LTD's los ist?
> 
> ...



Ich finds noch etwas zu unharmonisch. Hinten im Vergleich zu vorne zu weich bzw. vorn zu progressiv.


----------



## requirator (9. Juni 2012)

Ui, kleines Missverständnis, meinte ich werde morgen mal den Bremssattel einfach nur das Stück näher ranbringen, indem ich die eine Unterlegscheibe rausnehme.

Andere Sache, der Torx für das Lager direkt unter dem Dämpfer, muss ich mir erst noch kaufen, ist das T50 oder T55?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (9. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mir leider nach einem Sturz den silbernen Deemax Ultimate Felgenring ferzogen. Weiß einer wo ich ersatzt bekomme ? Oder kann ich hier einfach einen normalen Deemax Felgenring bestellen ? Passen die Speichennippel der Ultimates da rein ?


----------



## LordLinchpin (9. Juni 2012)

da kannste nen normalen gelben nehmen, das passt alles. das ist der nachteil von dem mist den die da reingebaut haben


----------



## PioneerPixel (9. Juni 2012)

Ich will aber einen Silbernen haben    Ich hab noch eine Deemax von 2010 die ist nun vorne drinne. Aber will ich natürlich das zerstörte Laufraud mit neuem Felgenring neu einspeichen. 
Zumindest bei meiner 2010 Deemax sind aber die Speichennippel hier anders. Daher die Frage ob die aktuellen silbernen Deemax Felgenringe gleich sind mit den Deemax Ultimate von YT Ltd. ?  
Weiß zufällig einer was der nur der Ultimat Felgenring leichter ist ?


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Juni 2012)

requirator schrieb:


> Ui, kleines Missverständnis, meinte ich werde morgen mal den Bremssattel einfach nur das Stück näher ranbringen, indem ich die eine Unterlegscheibe rausnehme.
> 
> Andere Sache, der Torx für das Lager direkt unter dem Dämpfer, muss ich mir erst noch kaufen, ist das T50 oder T55?



Nimm doch lieber zwei normale U-Scheiben. Die von Avid sind allein glaub nicht wirklich plan.


----------



## PioneerPixel (9. Juni 2012)

Außerdem fehlte bei mir der Lagereinstell und Speichenschlüssel ? Kann mir einer sagen wo man die Kaufen kann YT reagiert nicht auf Mails. Anrufen ist ja auch nicht einfacher.


----------



## Mirko29 (9. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich finds noch etwas zu unharmonisch. Hinten im Vergleich zu vorne zu weich bzw. vorn zu progressiv.



Genau so ist auch mein Eindruck. Fahre momentan komplett ohne preload, druckstufe und progression...


----------



## timmeygasmus (9. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich finds noch etwas zu unharmonisch. Hinten im Vergleich zu vorne zu weich bzw. vorn zu progressiv.



Geht mir genauso, wobei ich den Hinterbau auch schon fast unfassbar gut finde. Das Ding saugt selbst hohe Drops weg wie nix.


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Juni 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Genau so ist auch mein Eindruck. Fahre momentan komplett ohne preload, druckstufe und progression...



Ja ich auch. Werde jetzt mal Öl ablassen und die anderen Tricks probieren aber erst brauch ich eine 26er Nuss.


----------



## Mirko29 (9. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ja ich auch. Werde jetzt mal Öl ablassen und die anderen Tricks probieren aber erst brauch ich eine 26er Nuss.



Ich denke ich warte noch ne Weile ab. Schließlich ist die Gabel neu und muss erst eingefahren werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rm7lover (10. Juni 2012)

wg. zuvor besprochenen spiel im hinterbau:
das einzige spiel das ich feststellen konnte, war in der hinteren deemax. hab ja zum glück das mavic- tool bekommen, um es nachstellen zu können. mir erschließt sich leider nur nicht der sinn dieser konstruktion. erfahrungsgemäß sollte man doch eine einzustellende lagerschale kontern können? zumindest ist das bei den meisten standard- naben so.
bei der mavic hier jedoch nicht ???
wobei lagerspiel bei ner deemax einstellen? die dinger sind doch normaler weise industriegelagert?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (10. Juni 2012)

Ich denke es kommt sehr auf die Strecke an. Wir waren gestern in Willingen auf der DH unterwegs, wo deutlich steilere Abschnitte sind. Da passt das Fahrwerk eigentlich ganz gut bei mir. Auf der freeride Strecke hatte ich auch immer den Eindruck, dass es vorn zu progressiv ist.

Markus



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ja ich auch. Werde jetzt mal Öl ablassen und die anderen Tricks probieren aber erst brauch ich eine 26er Nuss.


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juni 2012)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Ich denke es kommt sehr auf die Strecke an. Wir waren gestern in Willingen auf der DH unterwegs, wo deutlich steilere Abschnitte sind. Da passt das Fahrwerk eigentlich ganz gut bei mir. Auf der freeride Strecke hatte ich auch immer den Eindruck, dass es vorn zu progressiv ist.
> 
> Markus



Japp so seh ich das auch ...

Nach meinen anfänglichen bedenken das die gabel zu hart ist, is das ding in schladming  richtig geil gelaufen. Da passt auch die Gabel fast perfekt zum gesamtfahrwerk. Volle Federwegsnutzung bei 5 klicks druckstufe. 
Die 888 is halt net so soft wie man das in der Vergangenheit gewohnt war sondern is deutlich straffer abgestimmt. Ich finds gut da die Gabel nicht wegsackt und eher boxxermäßig arbeitet. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?n0nd1c
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordLinchpin (10. Juni 2012)

es gibt durchaus nachstellbare rillenkugellager oder auch "industrielager". geht nicht mit jedem aber es gibt sie. wenn du das mavicsystem kontern müsstest dann müsstest du ja immer werkzeug dabei haben. gelegentlich neigen die dinger zum lockern, aber zum großteil hält es schon sehr gut, auch ohne konterung


----------



## maximal (10. Juni 2012)

irgendwer außer mir noch ohne Bike?


----------



## rm7lover (10. Juni 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> es gibt durchaus nachstellbare rillenkugellager oder auch "industrielager". geht nicht mit jedem aber es gibt sie. wenn du das mavicsystem kontern müsstest dann müsstest du ja immer werkzeug dabei haben. gelegentlich neigen die dinger zum lockern, aber zum großteil hält es schon sehr gut, auch ohne konterung



also sorry, ich hab noch nie ein rillenkugellager gesehen, dass man nachstellen kann. wie auch? spiel im lager stellt man ein, indem man die lagerkoni oder eben "pfannen" zueinander stellt. dies geht aber bei nem gedichten industrie- rillenkugellager nicht. 
was bei der mavic der fall ist, wenn ich mir so die zeichnung ansehe, stellt man hier einfach die achse zum lager nach, in axialer richtung. irgendwie so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astgabel (10. Juni 2012)

Ich


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juni 2012)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Ich will aber einen Silbernen haben    Ich hab noch eine Deemax von 2010 die ist nun vorne drinne. Aber will ich natürlich das zerstörte Laufraud mit neuem Felgenring neu einspeichen.
> Zumindest bei meiner 2010 Deemax sind aber die Speichennippel hier anders. Daher die Frage ob die aktuellen silbernen Deemax Felgenringe gleich sind mit den Deemax Ultimate von YT Ltd. ?
> Weiß zufällig einer was der nur der Ultimat Felgenring leichter ist ?



Die silbernen Deemax gibt doch gar nicht mehr. Im aktuellen Programm sind nur noch die Ultimate. Die Ultimate Felgen sind def. leichter, da sie deutlich schmaler als die normalen silbernen sind.
Schreib' mal an YT, vielleicht können die einen silbernen Ultimate Ring organisieren.


----------



## LordLinchpin (10. Juni 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die silbernen Deemax gibt doch gar nicht mehr. Im aktuellen Programm sind nur noch die Ultimate. Die Ultimate Felgen sind def. leichter, da sie deutlich schmaler als die normalen silbernen sind.
> Schreib' mal an YT, vielleicht können die einen silbernen Ultimate Ring organisieren.



genau, lieferzeit vermutlich ca 8monate...



rm7lover schrieb:


> also sorry, ich hab noch nie ein rillenkugellager gesehen, dass man nachstellen kann. wie auch? spiel im lager stellt man ein, indem man die lagerkoni oder eben "pfannen" zueinander stellt. dies geht aber bei nem gedichten industrie- rillenkugellager nicht.
> was bei der mavic der fall ist, wenn ich mir so die zeichnung ansehe, stellt man hier einfach die achse zum lager nach, in axialer richtung. irgendwie so...



im gewissen maße kannst du den druck auf das lager erhöhen, ansonsten gibts auch "industrielager" da man fast beliebig nachstellen kann, werden gelegentlich bei hauptschwingenlagern verbaut, zu erkennen an einer roten und einer schwarzen seite. baut man sie falschrum ein wird das spiel bei festziehen größer


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Juni 2012)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Ich denke es kommt sehr auf die Strecke an. Wir waren gestern in Willingen auf der DH unterwegs, wo deutlich steilere Abschnitte sind. Da passt das Fahrwerk eigentlich ganz gut bei mir. Auf der freeride Strecke hatte ich auch immer den Eindruck, dass es vorn zu progressiv ist.
> 
> Markus



War heute auch in Willingen und das Rad ist echt in jeglicher hinsicht viel besser als mein altes. MAcht auf der Freeride auch mehr Spaß da es leichter ist und hinten nicht wirklich wegsackt.

Bei der Gabel hab ich ca. 170mm Federweg genutzt. Zwar ohne die dicken Dinger und auf der DH eher verhalten gefahren bzw. haben sich bei mir nach 5 Abfahrten bei meinem Lrs (nicht Deemax) die Speichen so abartig gelockert das ich letztendlich nach hause fahren musst. 

Wenn ich meine 26er Nuss hab werd ich mal Öl ablassen und auf der anderen Seite Motoröl rein, etwas Negativdruck und dann sollte die Gabel mit ein bisschen Einfahren da sein wo ich sie haben will.


----------



## Hawkeye86 (10. Juni 2012)

@tabletop: so so du warst des  
wie hast du deine gabel eingestellt? 

aber geht echt gut ab des ding muss man schon sagen. 

sollten vielleicht des nächste mal ein gruppenfoto machen waren ja doch zu viert mim ltd


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Juni 2012)

Warst du der in der Gondel?

Ich hab halt relativ viel Rebound so wie ich es mag und sonst alles so weit offen wie es geht.


----------



## Hawkeye86 (10. Juni 2012)

jup, tatest mir richtig leid 
ja ok so fahr ich auch


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. Juni 2012)

Hä warum?


----------



## Hawkeye86 (10. Juni 2012)

weil du nicht sehr glücklich ausgesehen hast als du da rumgeschraubt hast


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Juni 2012)

Ja, lockere Speichen überall, hat mich zum Glück nur eine Abfahrt gekostet weils schon spät war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (11. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine 26er Nuss hab werd ich mal Öl ablassen und auf der anderen Seite Motoröl rein, etwas Negativdruck und dann sollte die Gabel mit ein bisschen Einfahren da sein wo ich sie haben will.


Lass das mit dem Negativdruck, der wird vermutlich sowieso nicht lange halten. Öl in 10ml-Schritten ablassen und ordentlich testen... Wenn du besser auf das Rad eingefahren bist, wirst du auch eher ans Limit kommen. 

Außerdem noch ein Gedanke, der mir aufm Hometrail kam: Früher war ich mit 180mm (66 RC2) unterwegs und habe den Federweg komplett genutzt(bzw. verbraucht!) mit 1-2 Durchschlägen je Abfahrt. Mittlerweile nutze ich von den 20cm der 888 auf der selben Strecke nur noch selten mehr als 16-17cm. Aber: Ich fahre entspannter. Das Ansprechverhalten und die Dämpfung sind so gut, dass man trotz weniger genutztem Federweg weniger Kraft braucht, da der genutzte Federweg effektiver arbeitet.


----------



## DaFlousn (11. Juni 2012)

alter wieviel ******** hier drin steht ^^ damit kannst e menschen foltern...:I


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juni 2012)

@tabletop: was ist denn das für ein Laufradsatz ?


----------



## PioneerPixel (11. Juni 2012)

@Hawkeye86  Tabletop84   ich war gestern auch mit dem Ltd. in Willingen


----------



## Hawkeye86 (11. Juni 2012)

müssen dann echt mal ein gruppentreffen machen


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Juni 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @tabletop: was ist denn das für ein Laufradsatz ?



SupraD auf Novatec mit DT Swiss Supercomp von Bikeinsel.com

Ziemlich miese Qualität. War damit einmal in Warstein (~ 50hm ist quasi sowas wie ein Hometrail) und gestern halt in Willingen. Nach ca. 5 Abfahrten hab ich dann festgestellt sich alle Speichen stark gelöst haben. Schon nach dem Auspacken fand ich die Spannung nicht so prall aber ich dachte ich probiers mal und zentrier dann nach nur das sich die dann derart lockern hab ich noch nie erlebt.



B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Lass das mit dem Negativdruck, der wird vermutlich sowieso nicht lange halten. Öl in 10ml-Schritten ablassen und ordentlich testen... Wenn du besser auf das Rad eingefahren bist, wirst du auch eher ans Limit kommen.
> 
> Außerdem noch ein Gedanke, der mir aufm Hometrail kam: Früher war ich mit 180mm (66 RC2) unterwegs und habe den Federweg komplett genutzt(bzw. verbraucht!) mit 1-2 Durchschlägen je Abfahrt. Mittlerweile nutze ich von den 20cm der 888 auf der selben Strecke nur noch selten mehr als 16-17cm. Aber: Ich fahre entspannter. Das Ansprechverhalten und die Dämpfung sind so gut, dass man trotz weniger genutztem Federweg weniger Kraft braucht, da der genutzte Federweg effektiver arbeitet.



Das ist mir auch alles klar und das mit dem Negativdruck will ich einfach mal ausprobieren, ist ja kein großer Aufwand. Der Grund die Gabel weicher zu machen liegt daran dass sich das Fahrwerk noch nicht ganz harmonisch anfühlt. Der Hinterbau ist mit der Feder und leicht modifiziertem Basis-Setup vom Dämpfer schon richtig gut soweit ich das nach so wenigen hm beurteilen kann. Sprich: Der Federweg wird gut genutzt aber der Hb sackt nicht weg, antirebneutral etc. 

Wenn ich mich auf das Rad eingeschossen habe und die Paranoia wegen dem niedrigen Tretlager etwas nachlässt kanns natürlich sein das ich hinten eine 250er-Feder verbaue und dann würde die Gabel vermutlich so wie sie jetzt ist passen. Mal sehen, lässt sich ja alles ändern und basteln macht ja auch Spaß.


----------



## maximal (11. Juni 2012)

Wahrhaftige 100%! Jetzt nur noch bis um sechs durchhalten und dann wirds erotisch!

Hat jmd. aus Mannheim bock mich zu nem Trail zu fahren? hab ja keinen Lappen grade


----------



## DaFlousn (11. Juni 2012)

was is mit den dammit 2.0 ern keine antwort nix.


----------



## teatimetom (11. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> SupraD auf Novatec mit DT Swiss Supercomp von Bikeinsel.com
> 
> Ziemlich miese Qualität. War damit einmal in Warstein (~ 50hm ist quasi sowas wie ein Hometrail) und gestern halt in Willingen. Nach ca. 5 Abfahrten hab ich dann festgestellt sich alle Speichen stark gelöst haben. Schon nach dem Auspacken fand ich die Spannung nicht so prall aber ich dachte ich probiers mal und zentrier dann nach nur das sich die dann derart lockern hab ich noch nie erlebt.


ja günstige Laufradsätze sind so ne Sache...

Ich hab in meinem Werkzeugkoffer immer ein Tensio und einen Speichenschlüssel 
Gut Tensio ist übertrieben für normal, aber Speichenschlüssel reicht schon um die Spannung im Laufrad rumdrum zu erhöhen. Hätte ich direkt vor Ort gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. Juni 2012)

Naja, so günstig ist das auch nicht, das ist einfach übelst eingespeicht. Die würde ich gleich mal einschicken.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juni 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> j
> Ich hab in meinem Werkzeugkoffer immer...........und einen Speichenschlüssel
> .



Nur im Werkzeugkoffer Sowas gehört doch mindestens in einen gut sortierten Camalback

G.


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Juni 2012)

Anscheinend kommt der Lrs von Panchowheels und die scheinen normal einen guten Ruf zu haben. Allerdings sitzen die halt in Österreich und ich hab keine Lust 1 Monat oder länger drauf zu warten. Habs jetzt selbst ganz gut hingekriegt. Wenn er weiter Probleme macht regle ich das halt hier vor Ort.


----------



## Justin_Sane (11. Juni 2012)

Ich glaub ich brauch 'ne andere Feder...mom. ist die 250er drin. Und ne 275er finde ich nirgends.

Weiss daher einer, ab wie viel Kilo die 300er war?


----------



## yoobee (11. Juni 2012)

http://ww2.canecreek.com/products/suspension/double-barrel/spring-calculator


----------



## Justin_Sane (11. Juni 2012)

Frame Travel sind die 200mm dann oder wie? 

Für den rest muss ich erst daheim schauen...oder hast du die "zufällig" im Kopf?

/edit/

Also laut deren HP *67 mm x 90.00 mm (10.5 in x 3.5 in)*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (11. Juni 2012)

208mm, der Dämpfer ist 267x90. Die Vorspannungs-Turn's kannst du von 1 bis 6 (Drehungen = mm) variieren.


----------



## Justin_Sane (11. Juni 2012)

Supi...jetzt noch die letzte Frage: Wie schwer bin ich? 

Nein Spass....Danke Dir!


----------



## yoobee (11. Juni 2012)

Justin_Sane schrieb:


> Supi...jetzt noch die letzte Frage: Wie schwer bin ich?



85+/-2 Kilo


----------



## Justin_Sane (11. Juni 2012)

Genau...je nach dem, wie viele Hefe ich getankt habe! 

Oh man....also laut dem rechner wär's eig. 'ne 250/275er. Aber wenn ich mir den Sag anschaue, dann sollte besser 'ne 300er rein!

Ist das wieder 'ne schwere Entscheidung!

Alternative: Weniger Hefe und ein bisschen mehr abnehmen...aber shoppen und rumschrauben macht doch auch so viel Spass!

"Was tun?" sprach Zeus!


----------



## yoobee (11. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht bekommen wir eine Sammelbestellung im Thread zusammen 

http://store.canecreek.com/products...T3.50/*/1739.0.1.1.45652.1218.13755.0.0?pp=8&


----------



## Justin_Sane (11. Juni 2012)

Nej Nej...so 'ne exclusive Titanfeder ist mir dann doch zu teuer.

Da kommt schöner Baustahl für 25 rein!


----------



## fone (11. Juni 2012)

geil, von CC gibts ne 3.5x250er TI-feder!


----------



## Echion (11. Juni 2012)

Hab von YT gerade die extra Feder für die 888 bekommen. Die ist Grün gekennzeichnet. Kennst sich da jemand mit dem Farbcodes von Marzocchi aus? Frage mich ob das die Harte(6.5N)oder Extra Harte (7.7N) Feder ist...auf jeden Fall ist sie aus Stahl und nicht aus Titan.


----------



## yoobee (11. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> ...und die Paranoia wegen dem niedrigen Tretlager etwas nachlässt...



Boah, das viel mir aber jetzt auf auch! Beim Treten in schnellen Kurven schleift man schnell mit dem Pedal. Und bei einer 20cm-Stufe am 30°-Hang setzt der Bashguard schon auf  Wie soll man da in Willingen durch die Steinfelder kommen, ohne ständig zu fliegen 

Da bin ich wohl vom hochbeinigen Archimedes und dem BigAir mit Hammerschmidt ziemlich verwöhnt...


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Juni 2012)

yoobee schrieb:


> Wie soll man da in Willingen durch die Steinfelder kommen, ohne ständig zu fliegen



Das war gestern neben dem auseinanderfallenden Lrs auch mein Problem. Muss mir da vom Beginn des Steinfeldes bis zum Adidas-Drop Line-mäßig noch gucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styriabeef (11. Juni 2012)

@tabletop buh, wollte mir genau diesen LRS auch reintun, da kann ich dann gleich beim Ultimate bleiben

@250er Feder: ist mir bei meinen 78kg nackig auch verdammt weich vorgekommen.
Mit entsprechend Preload und genauem messen bin ich aber bei 33% Sag.
Am besten testen! und dann die bessere Feder nehmen.


----------



## justdark (11. Juni 2012)

hey ich wiege 85kg +-2, habe im dämpfer ne 275 feder. wenn ich 1-1.5m ins flat drope...
nurtze ich den ganzen dämpferweg.
SAG hab ich ca.33%
hsc hab ich 3 umdrehungen zu.

bei der gabel nutze ich alerdings nur 167mm federweg


----------



## trigger666 (11. Juni 2012)

Hi, ich benötige Euren Support bezüglich des "einfachen" Tues. Bei einem Gewicht von ca. 85kg, was für eine Feder würdet Ihr empfehlen? Habt Ihr Erfahrungswerte für mich? Ich persönlich mag es eher komfortabel statt straff. 

Danke schön.


----------



## Paran0id (11. Juni 2012)

Hat mir immer geholfen: http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx


----------



## trigger666 (11. Juni 2012)

Danke schön.

Das hat mir schon geholfen. Demnach brauche ich eine 350er Feder. Standard bei Auslieferung ist eine 400er.


----------



## LordLinchpin (11. Juni 2012)

also bei mir sacht die seite für 28% ne 334er und für 33% ne 313er. ich fahre ne 400er und habe ca 30% und es passt super. ich würde mich nicht auf solche rechner verlassen


----------



## justdark (11. Juni 2012)

lord was wiegst du denn wenn ich fragen darf???


----------



## LordLinchpin (11. Juni 2012)

bin fahrfertig bei 75-80kg


----------



## Paran0id (11. Juni 2012)

Das soll ja nur ne Hilfestellung sein nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Um es genau zu berechnen müsste man schon genau die jeweiligen Hinterbaukonzepte en Detail in Betracht ziehen. Unmöglich bei 4 Angaben.

BTW bei mir passt die Berechnung einwandfrei natürlich auch nur aufgerundet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (11. Juni 2012)

yoobee schrieb:


> Wie soll man da in Willingen durch die Steinfelder kommen, ohne ständig zu fliegen
> 
> Da bin ich wohl vom hochbeinigen Archimedes und dem BigAir mit  Hammerschmidt ziemlich verwöhnt...


Kann gut sein, dass es  ungewohnt ist. Ich musste mich auch erstmal vom FR-Rad mit 380mm aufs  Tues mit 363mm umgewöhnen. Mit einem tiefen Tretlager kann man z.B. auch  schlechter in Kurven pedalieren, da man leicht innen aufsetzt. Das  Problem hat man aber nichtmehr, wenn man schnell genug an der Passage  ankommt, sodass man in Kurven gar nicht treten muss. 
Bei Steinfeldern das Gleiche: Wenn man (zu) langsam fährt, tauchen die  Laufräder tief in die Löcher zwischen den Steinen ein. Da hilft nur  schneller fahren, andere Linien wählen und z.B. Steinfelder  überspringen. Sowas macht mMn. ein Downhill-*Race*-Bike aus; das Ding will schnell gefahren werden. 
Das aktuelle Demo hängt noch 1-2cm tiefer als das Tues bzw. 7-17mm tiefer als das Tues 2...


justdark schrieb:


> hey ich wiege 85kg +-2, habe im dämpfer ne 275 feder. wenn ich 1-1.5m ins flat drope...
> nurtze ich den ganzen dämpferweg.
> SAG hab ich ca.33%
> hsc hab ich 3 umdrehungen zu.
> ...


Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 
Auf den letzten Seiten und/oder im 888 RC3 Evo Thread steht, was du zu tun hast.


----------



## yoobee (11. Juni 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> ...Sowas macht mMn. ein Downhill-*Race*-Bike aus; das Ding will schnell gefahren werden.



So seh ich das auch, man *muss *wohl heizen


----------



## requirator (11. Juni 2012)

Habe heute die Sache mit der *200er Bremsscheibe* vorne erstmal einfach damit gelöst, dass ich zwischen Postmountaufnahme und Bremssattel die Caliper-Spacer durch zwei M6 Unterlegscheiben ersetzt habe - nun sitzen die Bremsbeläge genau richtig auf der Scheibe, weil der Bremssattelabstand eben um 1,5 mm reduziert ist.

Die ordentliche Lösung wäre natürlich eine 203er Bremscheibe, so dass die Caliper-Spacer-Funktion des Bremssattels auch wieder komplett ist. Das ist für mich tatsächlich eine Sache, die wohl bei der Planung/Zusammenstellung der Parts bei YT nicht so genau beachtet wurde, zumindest nicht im Zusammenhang mit der 888-Gabel, beim normalen Tues 2.0 mit der Boxxer passt das wahrscheinlich wieder.


----------



## Mirko29 (11. Juni 2012)

yoobee schrieb:


> So seh ich das auch, man *muss *wohl heizen



Also mich verleitet das Ding zum heizen


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Juni 2012)

Hat schon jemand mit ausgebauter Dämpferfeder die Kette gekürzt?


----------



## requirator (12. Juni 2012)

Hat schon mal jemand die Feder aus dem CCDB entfernt und mal den ganzen *Travel gemessen* und dementsprechend auch mal den *Travel vom Hinterbau*?

Bei mir siehts aktuell bei *Rahmen L* so aus und das wundert mich:

Länge CCDB 267 mm -> alles okay.

Travel CCDB: 80 mm -> sollten doch 90 mm sein? Und der Bumper am Ende wird doch nie noch 10 mm freigeben!! (wobei ich bei den 80 mm schon dem Bumper mit meinem Gewicht belastet hatte) - der gibt doch unter Vollast maximal noch 5 mm frei. Außerdem ist nur noch 1 mm Platz zwischen Oberrohr und Schwinge im Rahmen, das wird doch verdammt eng!

Travel Achse Hinterbau: ~180 mm  Was ist denn da los? 185 mm sind es mit ausgebautem Dämpfer und Anschlag zwischen Oberrohr und Schwinge im Rahmen. Also mehr nach oben geht nicht, der Hinterbau könnte noch locker weiter nach unten, aber so lang ist der CCDB nicht, da fehlen ihm gut 10 mm Länge.

Irgendwie befürchte ich, dass für Rahmengröße L entweder die Dämpferaufnahme nicht korrekt im Rahmen positioniert ist (das wäre fatal!!) oder Hinterbau/Schwinge nicht korrekt auf Rahmen L angepasst wurde (weniger fatal, das ließe sich ggf. noch durch Austausch korrigieren).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doktor_g (12. Juni 2012)

requirator schrieb:


> Habe heute die Sache mit der *200er Bremsscheibe* vorne erstmal einfach damit gelöst, dass ich zwischen Postmountaufnahme und Bremssattel die Caliper-Spacer durch zwei M6 Unterlegscheiben ersetzt habe - nun sitzen die Bremsbeläge genau richtig auf der Scheibe, weil der Bremssattelabstand eben um 1,5 mm reduziert ist.
> 
> Die ordentliche Lösung wäre natürlich eine 203er Bremscheibe, so dass die Caliper-Spacer-Funktion des Bremssattels auch wieder komplett ist. Das ist für mich tatsächlich eine Sache, die wohl bei der Planung/Zusammenstellung der Parts bei YT nicht so genau beachtet wurde, zumindest nicht im Zusammenhang mit der 888-Gabel, beim normalen Tues 2.0 mit der Boxxer passt das wahrscheinlich wieder.



Ich hab ne 203er Scheibe eingebaut.....


----------



## B.Scheuert (12. Juni 2012)

requirator schrieb:


> Travel CCDB: 80 mm -> sollten doch 90 mm sein? Und der Bumper am Ende wird doch nie noch 10 mm freigeben!! (wobei ich bei den 80 mm schon dem Bumper mit meinem Gewicht belastet hatte) - der gibt doch unter Vollast maximal noch 5 mm frei.


Rechne mal durch, was Volllast bedeutet, überleg dir, wie schwer du bist und stell dir dann vor, das zusätzliche Gewicht steht auf dem Endanschlag. 



> Außerdem ist nur noch 1 mm Platz zwischen Oberrohr und Schwinge im Rahmen, das wird doch verdammt eng!


Mach mal bitte ein Foto von der Seite, auf dem man die enge Stelle und den Dämpfer inkl. Kolbenstange im komprimierten Zustand sieht.


> Travel Achse Hinterbau: ~180 mm


Wie hast du das gemessen? Der Hinterbau macht beim einfedern keine lineare Bewegung sondern eine Kurve nach oben.


> 185 mm sind es mit ausgebautem Dämpfer und  Anschlag zwischen Oberrohr und Schwinge im Rahmen.


Auch hier: Wie hast du die 185mm gemessen?


> Also mehr nach oben  geht nicht, der Hinterbau könnte noch locker weiter nach unten, aber so  lang ist der CCDB nicht, da fehlen ihm gut 10 mm Länge.


Herr Willared wird sich bei der Kennlinie schon etwas gedacht haben...


----------



## teatimetom (12. Juni 2012)

requirator schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand die Feder aus dem CCDB entfernt und mal den ganzen *Travel gemessen* und dementsprechend auch mal den *Travel vom Hinterbau*?
> 
> Bei mir siehts aktuell bei *Rahmen L* so aus und das wundert mich:
> 
> ...


Der Bumper wird zum Federweg hinzugerechnet, der komprimiert sich auf ca 0 mm Stärke ! Sehr misstrauisches Pack hier  
Les mal die Anleitung zum RS VIVID, da seht genau das drin.

Ausserdem kommt noch die B.Scheuert -e Übersetzung durch den Hinterbau hinzu, deshalb hat es wenig Aussage wenn du den Bumper mit Gwicht belastest.


----------



## B.Scheuert (12. Juni 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> die B.Scheuert -e Übersetzung


Lass mich bloß aus den Verschwörungstheorien raus!


----------



## Oberrieder (12. Juni 2012)

So, vorher bei YT angerufen....es kommt heute noch eine Stellungnahme zum Tues 2.0, da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Die Räder gehen nächste Woche in Montage...


----------



## requirator (12. Juni 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Mach mal bitte ein Foto von der Seite, auf dem man die enge Stelle und den Dämpfer inkl. Kolbenstange im komprimierten Zustand sieht.


Na gut, der Bumper zählt also mit zum Travel des Dämpfers, dann werden es wohl 90 mm werden. Anbei mal ein Foto, der Bumper liegt dabei unbelastet am Kolben an, der Dämpfer ist dabei also 80 mm eingefahren.



B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wie hast du das gemessen? Der Hinterbau macht beim einfedern keine lineare Bewegung sondern eine Kurve nach oben.
> Auch hier: Wie hast du die 185mm gemessen?



Die 185 mm sind die gerade Linie zwischen den Punkten der Achse, dabei habe ich den Dämpfer ausgebaut und eingelenkt, bis die Stelle wie im Bild dargestellt im Rahmen sogar anschlägt. Betrachtet man die tatsächliche Kurvenstrecke, so will ich mal gut 5 mm zuziehen.


----------



## styriabeef (12. Juni 2012)

shut up and ride!

ich hab mein yt seit freitag und muss seither arbeiten - wenn ich frei hätte wäre das letzte was ich machen würde den Hinterbaufederweg nachzumessen.

also auch auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen:
shut up and ride!


----------



## OLB EMan (12. Juni 2012)

styriabeef schrieb:


> shut up and ride!


----------



## Deleted 148456 (12. Juni 2012)

Beim Limited haben sie euch doch den Federweg hinten eh auf den Rahmen Lackiert^^
Braucht doch keiner nachmessen^^ Eine Anzeige wann ihr zum Pissen stehen bleiben müsst fehlt gerade so noch;-)


----------



## PioneerPixel (12. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mein YT jetzt schon ordentlich gerockt auch mit einigen Flatdrops aus 1.5m Höhe. Dabei fühlt sich die Landung immer super an. Kein durschlagsgefühl  

@requirator bei mir sieht man an der von dir beschriebenen stelle das es zum minimalen Kontakt kommt. Der Pickel mittig auf der Schwinge stößt oben an die unterseite des Oberrohrs. Hier hab ich minimal Lackschleifspuren aber keine Delle. Ich denke das kommt hier extrem nahe und da etwas Schlamm auf der Schwinge war hats hier etwas gekratzt. 
Evtl. spreche ich YT mal drauf an beim Festival nächste Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (12. Juni 2012)

Stellt euch nicht so an, das ist nur ein Fahrrad. 
Wens stört, der soll halt ein bisschen Lackschutzfolie hinkleben


----------



## PioneerPixel (12. Juni 2012)

Stören tuts mich nicht. Bei meinem Canyon FRX war es damals sogar so das der Dämpfer die Schwinge tatsächlich etwas defomiert hat. Canyons Lösung hätte man es eingeschickt wäre gewesen es einfach rund zu pfeilen wo es anstößt beim Durschlag  Aber nun hab ich ja ein Tues das tuts eh viel besser


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (12. Juni 2012)

Nach den ganzen Berichten hier bin ich eh schon heiß wie Frittenfett endlich die erste Ausfahrt zu machen!


----------



## requirator (12. Juni 2012)

Verdämmt, habt ja recht , die ganzen Threads sorgen echt für Paras - habe bisher noch nie irgendwo was nachgemessen. Das Teil fährt sich bisher einfach nur geil, also hauptsache ab dem WE kann ich erstmal schön die kommende Woche ausfahren.


----------



## doktor_g (12. Juni 2012)

Hab mich heute mal dem "Problem" mit dem Spalt am Steuersatz gewidmet.
Hab alles so belassen, wie es ist. Soll heißen, ich hab keinen neuen Lagerkonus, wie schon mal hier beschrieben, genommen, sondern einfach nur einen 53mmx 3,5mm O-Ring eingesetzt und das passt wunderbar.


----------



## Mirko29 (12. Juni 2012)

Morgen erstmal die Gabel aufmachen. Der Drehknopf für den Preload lässt sich nicht mehr bewegen -.-


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Juni 2012)

Hat eigentlich noch jemand Buchsenspiel auf der Federseite? Klemmt mal das Vorderrad zwischen die Beine und zieht den Lenker an der gegenüberliegenden Seite her und weg. Evil meint das läge an einem zu geringen Schmierfilm an den Buchsen und mit mehr Öl liese es sich beheben aber ich meine es ist schon schlimmer geworden seit dem ersten Mal Fahren.


----------



## eLw00d (12. Juni 2012)

Hab mich schon gefragt wann der erste sich meldet...
Scheint bei MZ grad gang und gäbe zu sein.


----------



## PioneerPixel (12. Juni 2012)

Hat hier zufällig jemand einen Thule Freeride 532 Dachträger und kann bestätigen das das Tues da drauf passt ? Negative Erfahrungen wären natürlich auch interessant dann kauf ich den erst garnicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gunznoc (13. Juni 2012)

Hi,

nimm den ProRide 591. Bekommste für um die 65 und es passt eigentlich alles drauf, was ich bisher hatte. Handhabung ist auch spitze. 

Gruß Niklas


----------



## LordLinchpin (13. Juni 2012)

am sinnvollsten ist der freeride. musst zwar das vr ausbauen, aber damit steht das rad sicherer als bei den anderen


----------



## Mirko29 (13. Juni 2012)

Kleine Korrektur. Der Träger für die Gabelmontage ist der Outride. Den überlege ich auch zu kaufen...


----------



## PioneerPixel (13. Juni 2012)

Mit dem Thule ProRide habe ich es schon bei einem Freund probiert da ist leider der Dämpfer im weg. 
Beim Outride würde mich das ständige ein und ausbauen des VR stören zumal an ja bei der Marzocchi die Klemmung mit den 4 Inbus-Schrauben mühsahm auf und zu machen muss. Dann kann ich auch gleich noch das HR ausbauen und es in den Kofferaum legen 

Daher tendiere ich am ehesten zum Freeride.


----------



## PlanB (13. Juni 2012)

Den Outride fand ich auch immer sympathisch, aber die Federgabeln sind offenbar für diese Art Belastung nicht ausgelegt, jedenfalls hab ich schon vermehrt von gerissenen Castings in Verbindung mit diesem Träger gelesen. Das Gescheiteste ist in meinen Augen immer noch ein Träger für die Anhängerkupplung, der ist einfach zu installieren und zu beladen, man hat den Dreck weg vom Auto und auch der Mehrverbrauch hält sich in Grenzen, wenn überhaupt messbar. Ich würd mir dafür sogar ne Kupplung nachrüsten.


----------



## Chrischan1604 (13. Juni 2012)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Mit dem Thule ProRide habe ich es schon bei einem Freund probiert da ist leider der Dämpfer im weg.
> Beim Outride würde mich das ständige ein und ausbauen des VR stören zumal an ja bei der Marzocchi die Klemmung mit den 4 Inbus-Schrauben mühsahm auf und zu machen muss. Dann kann ich auch gleich noch das HR ausbauen und es in den Kofferaum legen
> 
> Daher tendiere ich am ehesten zum Freeride.



mühsam? oh man, dass ist innerhalb von ner Minute gemacht...Probleme haben manche...sinnlos.
Fahrt lieber mal alle ne Runde Fahrrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (13. Juni 2012)

Naja wenn schon ein Träger dann doch bitte so das ich es auflade und fertig. Mühsam meinte ich im Vergleich zum Aufwand VR aus bauen hochheben oder VR und HR ausbauen und in Kofferaumlegen  Sicher ist das schnell gemacht aber dann doch lieber einfacher wenns geht


----------



## yoobee (13. Juni 2012)

Wird das jetzt ein Fahrradträger-Thread?


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Juni 2012)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Hab mich schon gefragt wann der erste sich meldet...
> Scheint bei MZ grad gang und gäbe zu sein.



Interessant, was heißt das genau?

Die ebenfalls neue 888 von meinem Kumpel hat es auch. Wie gesagt nur auf der Federseite und man merkts auch nur wenn man das Rad vorne zwischen die Beine klemmt.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (13. Juni 2012)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Hat hier zufällig jemand einen Thule Freeride 532 Dachträger und kann bestätigen das das Tues da drauf passt ? Negative Erfahrungen wären natürlich auch interessant dann kauf ich den erst garnicht



passt auf keinen fall wegen dem dämpfer, stand auch vor der entscheidung, habe jetzt den Thule Outride, habe ich auch und passt perfekt!


----------



## rush_dc (13. Juni 2012)

Hat schon wer eine Trackingnr. vom 2.0 bekommen?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (13. Juni 2012)

doktor_g schrieb:


> Hab mich heute mal dem "Problem" mit dem Spalt am Steuersatz gewidmet.
> Hab alles so belassen, wie es ist. Soll heißen, ich hab keinen neuen Lagerkonus, wie schon mal hier beschrieben, genommen, sondern einfach nur einen 53mmx 3,5mm O-Ring eingesetzt und das passt wunderbar.



Servus Doktor,

das heißt Du hast einen O Ring mit 60mm Außendurchmesser und 3,5mm Schnurstärke genommen?! Hast Du mal gemessen, wie weit der dann komprimiert wird? Wollte gleich mal los nen O Ring besorgen.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## njoerd (13. Juni 2012)

fyi (mal ein schönes ltd  )


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Interessant, was heißt das genau?
> 
> Die ebenfalls neue 888 von meinem Kumpel hat es auch. Wie gesagt nur auf der Federseite und man merkts auch nur wenn man das Rad vorne zwischen die Beine klemmt.



Hier mal ein Video. Kann das jemand reproduzieren?


----------



## DaetZ (13. Juni 2012)

Sieht und hört sich bei mir genau gleich an wie auf deinem Video.
Fühlt sich aber nicht dramatisch an beim fahren.


----------



## san_andreas (13. Juni 2012)

Ne Italienerin schmatzt und schlürft halt in Aktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Juni 2012)

DaetZ schrieb:


> Sieht und hört sich bei mir genau gleich an wie auf deinem Video.
> Fühlt sich aber nicht dramatisch an beim fahren.



Beim Fahren spüre ich davon auch nix. Ich federe die Gabel aber nicht ein. Das Klackern das man hört kommt vom Spiel zwischen Standrohr und Casting nur um das nochmal klarzustellen.

Wenn es so bleibt wärs ja auch ok. Wär halt dumm wenns nach 2 oder 3 Jahren so schlimm wird das man etwas tun muss und des dann keine Garantie oder kein Marzocchi mehr gibt.


----------



## san_andreas (13. Juni 2012)

Schick die Gabel nach der Saison mal zum Service, muß ja nicht bei Cosmic sein. Gibt auch hier im Forum genug, die das können.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wenn es so bleibt wärs ja auch ok. Wär halt dumm wenns nach 2 oder 3 Jahren so schlimm wird das man etwas tun muss und des dann keine Garantie oder kein Marzocchi mehr gibt.



Also ich bin noch nie davon ausgegegangen das eine Gabel in einem Bergabrad nach 3 Jahren wirklich noch ganz ist oder gar noch wie am ersten Tag funktioniert

G.


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Juni 2012)

Also meine Totem hat zwei Saisonen ohne (und damit meine ich ohne das geringste) Buchsenspiel überstanden. Lediglich die Öl- und Staubabstreifer mussten getauscht werden. Aber die alten waren eh eine Fehlkonstruktion und Öl und Fett ist eh klar.

Meine Revelation hat auch etwas Buchsenspiel aber im Gegensatz zur 888 ist es kaum spürbar und wird auch nicht schlimmer. Da die Gebel aus England ist und super läuft hab ich da auch kein Bedürfnis was dran zu machen.



san_andreas schrieb:


> Schick die Gabel nach der Saison mal zum Service, muß ja nicht bei Cosmic sein. Gibt auch hier im Forum genug, die das können.



Service kann ich selber machen. Soweit ich weiß tauscht Mz bei Buchsendefekt das ganze Casting weil es wirtschaflicher und genauer ist als neue Buchsen einzupressen.


----------



## julius09 (13. Juni 2012)

Hey ihr Experten; kann mir jemand mal schnell ein paar Maße bezüglich des tues 2.0 rahmen sagen? hätte gerne Sattelstützendurchmesser; Innenlagerbreite, Steuerrohr und hintere Achsenmaße.
Danke


----------



## styriabeef (13. Juni 2012)

@Spalt am Vorbau: habe einen 5mm starken O-Ring mit Dichtungssatz aus einer 13,5cm langen Dichtschnur zusammengeklebt. Passt genau in den Spalt und wird gerade genug gequetscht dass er nicht zu sehr reibt. - kein Spiel, Steuerrohr steckt nicht. (6,5mm war zuviel.)


----------



## teatimetom (13. Juni 2012)

julius09 schrieb:


> Hey ihr Experten; kann mir jemand mal schnell ein paar Maße bezüglich des tues 2.0 rahmen sagen? hätte gerne Sattelstützendurchmesser; Innenlagerbreite, Steuerrohr und hintere Achsenmaße.
> Danke



schäm dich und schau auf die Homepage


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Also meine Totem hat zwei Saisonen ohne (und damit meine ich ohne das geringste) Buchsenspiel überstanden. Lediglich die Öl- und Staubabstreifer mussten getauscht werden. Aber die alten waren eh eine Fehlkonstruktion und Öl und Fett ist eh klar.
> 
> Meine Revelation hat auch etwas Buchsenspiel aber im Gegensatz zur 888 ist es kaum spürbar und wird auch nicht schlimmer. Da die Gebel aus England ist und super läuft hab ich da auch kein Bedürfnis was dran zu machen.
> 
> ...



Naja, ich hab ja auch noch eine 2005er absolut spielfreie 888 rumliegen
Mach dir net soviel Gedanken, schrupp einfach damit rum und schau was passiert.

G.


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Juni 2012)

Werd ich eh machen ich will eigentlich nur wissen ob das andere auch haben oder ob ich es im Auge behalten muss und ggf. damit rechnen muss meine Gabel ein eine paar Wochen einzuschicken. Noch hätte ich nämlich eine Ersatzgabel rumliegen.



julius09 schrieb:


> Hey ihr Experten; kann mir jemand mal schnell ein paar Maße bezüglich des tues 2.0 rahmen sagen? hätte gerne Sattelstützendurchmesser; Innenlagerbreite, Steuerrohr und hintere Achsenmaße.
> Danke



30,9 83 112 und 150/12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (13. Juni 2012)

Tabletop du bist ein blöder Sack !


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Juni 2012)

Nein, ich bin manchmal einfach nur zu nett.


----------



## yoobee (13. Juni 2012)

njoerd schrieb:


> fyi(mal ein schönes ltd  )



Nee, das Original ist schöner! 

Das ist doch Irm, oder?


----------



## njoerd (13. Juni 2012)

Ja Irm, schöner nein


----------



## Astgabel (13. Juni 2012)

He he 

Neuer Status: bezahlt

Mal schaun wann es kommt


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Juni 2012)

Hat eigentlich jemand schon mit ausgebauter Feder geguckt wieviel Glieder man von der Kette noch wegmachen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julius09 (13. Juni 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> schäm dich und schau auf die Homepage



Das tat ich bereits doch leider konnte ich nix finden! Deswegen meine Frage.


----------



## doktor_g (13. Juni 2012)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Servus Doktor,
> 
> das heißt Du hast einen O Ring mit 60mm Außendurchmesser und 3,5mm Schnurstärke genommen?! Hast Du mal gemessen, wie weit der dann komprimiert wird? Wollte gleich mal los nen O Ring besorgen.
> 
> ...



Wieviel der O-Ring komprimiert wird, kann ich jetzt so adhoc nicht sagen.
Ich hab mir bei Amazon ne Reihe O-Ringe mit 53er Innendurchmesser und 1.5, 2.0, 2.5, 3.0, 3.5 mm Schnurstärke bestellt. Kosten je so um die 80 Cent. Dann hab ich die Abdeckung genommen und ausprobiert...


----------



## Bergabradlerin (13. Juni 2012)

Hat schon irgendwer was wegen dem Quietschen/ Quacken öder sonstigen Geräuschen vom ccdb heraus bekommen? Hab heut mit Cosmic Sports telefoniert, denen ist das Problem neu und die kennen auch keine Lösung. Hatte schon jemand Kontakt zu Cane Creek deswegen?


----------



## teatimetom (13. Juni 2012)

Bergabradlerin schrieb:


> Hat schon irgendwer was wegen dem Quietschen/ Quacken öder sonstigen Geräuschen vom ccdb heraus bekommen? Hab heut mit Cosmic Sports telefoniert, denen ist das Problem neu und die kennen auch keine Lösung. Hatte schon jemand Kontakt zu Cane Creek deswegen?



Cosmic Sports ist das Problem also neu, soso 

ich habe weiter oben geschrieben das es normal ist und man es akzeptieren soll. Oder wars im CCDB Thread. 
Feder mit grösserem Innendurchmesser (38mm) kann helfen. aber Erhlich, dran gewöhnen, dafür ist die Dämpfung perfekt.


----------



## Bergabradlerin (13. Juni 2012)

Kannst also auch nix zu den K9 Axiallagern sagen? Wär ja ne günstige Option.


----------



## teatimetom (13. Juni 2012)

Ja das ist die Option wenns dich stört, K9 und ne 38mm Feder drauf


----------



## Bergabradlerin (13. Juni 2012)

Ist halt die Frage ob`s wirklich funktioniert. Sind ja wohl bisher nur Spekulationen.


----------



## teatimetom (13. Juni 2012)

das hat nichts mit einer Spekulation zu tun,
ich hatte den CCDB selbst. Konstruktiv ist einfach kaum Platz zwischen Dämpfergehäuse und Feder, daraum quietscht es.
Normale Feder hat nen ID von 36,3mm

VIVID Feder 38mm. 
Ansonten kann man den Plastiksleeve vom Dämpfer abschneiden, aber dann schleit es dir das Dämpfergehäuse an. 
Mei irgendwas ist immer, das ist eben der nachteil vom CCDB


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Juni 2012)

Braucht man denn dann zwingend den K9 Adapter? Wann gibt's denn jetzt die 3,5 K9 Race-Stahlfedern?


----------



## B.Scheuert (13. Juni 2012)

njoerd schrieb:


> fyi(mal ein schönes ltd  )





njoerd schrieb:


> Ja Irm, schöner nein


Naja, der Dämpfer ist aus einem normalen Tues 2.0 und blau passt einfach nicht zum Rest. Der Sattel passt mit grün-schwarz zwar zum Trikot, aber auch nicht zum Rad. Da finde ich die echten Ltd.'s farblich harmonischer. Außerdem ist Irms Fahrwerk bockhart abgestimmt. Kann doch keiner vernünftig fahren sowas...
Übrigens sieht man auf dem Foto ganz gut, dass Herr Irmisch seine Sattelstütze nicht möglichst weit kürzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Juni 2012)

Warum benutzt CaneCreek eigentlich nciht auch einfach Federn mit 38mm ID?


----------



## teatimetom (13. Juni 2012)

Warum verwendet der Vivid ein anderes Federmaß -38mm- als alle anderen Hersteller ? 
Adapter ohne Bearing: 
http://www.batwheels.de/K9-Industries-Adapterkit-fuer-K9-Federn
 überlegts euch ob ihr das braucht


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Juni 2012)

Ich fands in den Anliegern in Willingen schon nervig. Komischerweise machen das nicht alle CCDB'S - muss irgendwie auch mit dem Hub zusammenhängen. Wollte eh noch eine 250er Feder ausprobieren. Da kann ich ja dann eine vom Vivid nehmen.


----------



## Neo83 (13. Juni 2012)

Ich hab das Quitschen folgendermaßen wegbekommen:
Den Dämpfer ausgebaut, Feder runter und um den schwarzen Plastikschutz am Dämpfer eine Lage durchsichtiges Tesa-klebeband geklebt. Passt genau von der Breite und nun schrappt die Feder nur noch am Klebeband und macht keine Geräusche mehr. Mal sehn wie lange das hält...


----------



## B.Scheuert (14. Juni 2012)

http://www.zeitgedanken.com/weblog/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/pluesch-motorrad.jpgWie wärs mit Plüsch am Dämpfer?!


----------



## san_andreas (14. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Braucht man denn dann zwingend den K9 Adapter? Wann gibt's denn jetzt die 3,5 K9 Race-Stahlfedern?



K9 wird von everday26.de vertrieben. Das ist der User "haha" hier im Forum. Einfach anschreiben.

@Bergabradlerin: das funzt ohne Spekulationen.


----------



## ritual (14. Juni 2012)

Gewicht Medium tues 2.0 ltd mit division Pedale???


----------



## PioneerPixel (14. Juni 2012)

Ich habe meins in L mit 17.35kg ( Kofferwaage gewogen )


----------



## yoobee (14. Juni 2012)

17.25 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH1 (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo
 Ich hab gestern gemerkt das eich eine kleine Delle  (wohl nicht funktions beinträchtigend) in dem Standrohren meiner 888 habe , wo die Feder drin ist. Das kommt daher das meine Gummipuffer nicht 100 % richtig ausgerichtet wahren !
Also schaut mal das die richtig sitzen und nicht verrutschen !


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Juni 2012)

Ja die Mz-Standrohre scheinen an der Stelle nicht sehr stabil zu sein. Hab schon mehrere Leute gesehen die sich da eine Delle vom Rahmen geholt haben.

Wie richtet ihr die Gummies denn aus? Ich hab sie ganz unten ausgerichtet weil mir der Rahmen da am massivsten vorkam aber wenn ich recht überlege ist eine Delle im Rahmen eigentlich technisch eher zu verschmerzen als eine im Standrohr.


----------



## B.Scheuert (14. Juni 2012)

Die Empfehlung "Gummipuffer auf Kante" habe ich von Cosmic Sports und YT bekommen, nachdem mich mir letztes Jahr eine Delle in Rahmen und Standrohr gefahren habe. Die Delle im Rahmen ist zum GlÃ¼ck unbedenklich, die im Standrohr habe ich selbst wieder rausgedrÃ¼ckt, es hÃ¤tten aber auch beide Teile kaputt gehen kÃ¶nnen. An der Kante ist der Rahmen am stabilsten, daher wÃ¼rde ich der Empfehlung folgen und(fÃ¼r den Fall, dass man mal extrem hart einschlÃ¤gt) eher ein 300â¬-Rohr als einen 1000â¬-Rahmen in Sonderlackierung opfern.


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Juni 2012)

So war auch mein Gedankengang. Allerdings hat man halt auf der Federseite ein akutes Problem und ein Rahmen ist ja nicht gleich Schrott wenn er 'ne Delle hat. Man mÃ¼sste halt abwiegen wie stark das den Wiederverkaufswert schmÃ¤lert. Ein neues Standrohr kostet ja glaub auch 200â¬.

An der Stelle die ich markiert habe hÃ¶rt sich der Rahmen beim Klopftest am massivsten an und da wo da wo das Logo ist am dÃ¼nnsten. Kante wÃ¤r ja eher oben aber ich denke das er unten am massivsten ist und hab die Puffer da richtungstechnisch drauf ausgerichtet.


----------



## B.Scheuert (14. Juni 2012)

Mit Kante meinte ich oberes oder unteres Ende... habe beim 11er Rahmen auch die Gummipuffer auf die untere Kante ausgerichtet. Ein Rohr fÃ¼r die 888 Ti kostet bei Cosmic 270â¬. HÃ¤tte ich die Delle bei mir damals nicht so weit rausdrÃ¼cken kÃ¶nnen, dass die Feder innen nichtmehr schleift, hÃ¤tte ich wahrscheinlich ein gÃ¼nstigeres schwarzes Rohr von einem anderen Modell gekauft. Teilweise sind die kompatibel.


----------



## DH1 (14. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ja die Mz-Standrohre scheinen an der Stelle nicht sehr stabil zu sein. Hab schon mehrere Leute gesehen die sich da eine Delle vom Rahmen geholt haben.
> 
> Wie richtet ihr die Gummies denn aus? Ich hab sie ganz unten ausgerichtet weil mir der Rahmen da am massivsten vorkam aber wenn ich recht überlege ist eine Delle im Rahmen eigentlich technisch eher zu verschmerzen als eine im Standrohr.


Ich habe sie genauso ausgerichtet, da wo jetzt die Gummies sind ist auch die Delle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH1 (14. Juni 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Mit Kante meinte ich oberes oder unteres Ende... habe beim 11er Rahmen auch die Gummipuffer auf die untere Kante ausgerichtet. Ein Rohr für die 888 Ti kostet bei Cosmic 270. Hätte ich die Delle bei mir damals nicht so weit rausdrücken können, dass die Feder innen nichtmehr schleift, hätte ich wahrscheinlich ein günstigeres schwarzes Rohr von einem anderen Modell gekauft. Teilweise sind die kompatibel.



Kannst du vielleicht ein Foto von der Delle machen, ich weiß nähmlich nicht ob die Feder Bei meinem Rohr jetzt auch schleifen kann, bevor ich es wieder Aufschraube ...

Rausdrücken das geht ?!


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Juni 2012)

DH1 schrieb:


> Ich habe sie genauso ausgerichtet, da wo jetzt die Gummies sind ist auch die Delle



An welcher Position hast du dir jetzt die Delle eingefangen? 

So richtig verhindern kann man es glaub nicht wenn die Kraft zu groß wird. Man kann nur gucken das man sie so gut wie möglich ableitet.

Hier der Kollege hat sich glaub schon zwei Dellen eingefangen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9399712&postcount=87


----------



## san_andreas (14. Juni 2012)

Kann man die Puffer nicht auf den dickeren Teil des Standrohres oben schieben ?


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Juni 2012)

Ist vielleicht mit viel Kraftaufwand möglich aber dann knallt das Standrohr ja ungepuffert gegen den Rahmen.


----------



## PierreA85 (14. Juni 2012)

16,72KG allerdings mit kleinen Änderungen die ca 150g ausmachen.. wie viel waren denn versprochen..?


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Juni 2012)

16,9 waren versprochen aber ich glaub sogar mit Pedalen und dem einfachen Deemax soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


----------



## PioneerPixel (14. Juni 2012)

Meine Gewichtsangabe war mit den mitgelieferten Pedalen. 
Ich fahre aber mittlerweile die Sixpack Icon die zwar etwas schwere aber deutlich mehr Grip bieten.


----------



## DH1 (14. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> An welcher Position hast du dir jetzt die Delle eingefangen?
> 
> So richtig verhindern kann man es glaub nicht wenn die Kraft zu groß wird. Man kann nur gucken das man sie so gut wie möglich ableitet.
> 
> ...



Meine Delle ist auf der Feder seite, dort wo deine Gumipuffer sitzen.
So wie du die Gummipuffer hast ist es sehr schwer sich eine Delle einzufangen !

Und ich denke das es besser ist eine Delle im gabelstandrohr zu haben als im Rahmen, zumindest wenn sie klein ist, meine ist überings kleiner al die im Link.


----------



## B.Scheuert (14. Juni 2012)

DH1 schrieb:


> Kannst du vielleicht ein Foto von der Delle machen,


Nein, die sieht man kaum noch.


> ich weiß nähmlich nicht ob die Feder Bei meinem Rohr jetzt auch schleifen kann, bevor ich es wieder Aufschraube ...


Was bringt dir ein Foto von meiner Gabel, wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, ob bei dir die Delle zu stark ist? Wenn du nicht so schon spürst/hörst, dass innen etwas schleift, dann schau eben rein.


> Rausdrücken das geht ?!


 Mit etwas Geschick und Glück geht das. Ich garantiere für nichts, fahre aber mittlerweile seit über einem Jahr mit einem reparierten Rohr. 

Edit: Die Delle von dem verlinkten Foto kann ich schlecht einschätzen, aber ich glaube, meine war stärker.


----------



## Bergabradlerin (14. Juni 2012)

so, heut erste richtige Probe für die Dicke. Ist ne echte Race Maschine. Tiefes Tretlager funktioniert auch bei 30-40 cm Stufen muss nur ordentlich Speed haben. Quietschen vom ccdb ist in Aktion kaum zu hören, also scheiss drauf. Echt ein klasse Bike, aber die Maxxis Minion sind absoluter Schrott im Schlamm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Juni 2012)

doktor_g schrieb:


> Wieviel der O-Ring komprimiert wird, kann ich jetzt so adhoc nicht sagen.
> Ich hab mir bei Amazon ne Reihe O-Ringe mit 53er Innendurchmesser und 1.5, 2.0, 2.5, 3.0, 3.5 mm Schnurstärke bestellt. Kosten je so um die 80 Cent. Dann hab ich die Abdeckung genommen und ausprobiert...



Hast du einen Link zu dem O-Ring set bei Amazon?


----------



## Muffley (15. Juni 2012)

ist kein Set, der Anbieter hat aber verschiedene Schnurstärken im Angebot: klick


----------



## esmirald_h (15. Juni 2012)

oder http://www.lelebeck.de/dichtungselemente.htm


----------



## LordLinchpin (15. Juni 2012)

Bergabradlerin schrieb:


> aber die Maxxis Minion sind absoluter Schrott im Schlamm.



A: es sind ja auch trockenreifen und B: alles eine frage der technik, es sind viele schnelle fahrer bei jedem wetter mit minions unterwegs


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Juni 2012)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> oder http://www.lelebeck.de/dichtungselemente.htm



Wo kann man denn Oringe kaufen? Im Baumarkt ist die Auswahl eher mau.


----------



## yoobee (15. Juni 2012)

Schon mal was von Google oder Ebay gehört??

http://stores.ebay.de/Diehr-Rabenstein-Techn-Groshandel
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lot-O-Ringe-...893804493?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item19d1c92bcd

etc.pp.


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Juni 2012)

Ahja stimmt, da war doch was...


----------



## esmirald_h (15. Juni 2012)

hast doch den Link! und billiger geht nimmer.




esmirald_h schrieb:


> oder http://www.lelebeck.de/dichtungselemente.htm


----------



## hnx (15. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn Oringe kaufen? Im Baumarkt ist die Auswahl eher mau.


Bei uns hat der örtliche Kugellagerhändler auch O-Ringe aller Formen und Materialien im Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PioneerPixel (15. Juni 2012)

Weiß einer ob der Vivid mit Tune D2 ins Tues 2.0 Passt  ?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (15. Juni 2012)

Hihihi, auch bei crc gestöbert?

Markus


----------



## PioneerPixel (15. Juni 2012)

Jop als reserve wäre das ja gut aber passt der rein ?


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Juni 2012)

Frag bei YT nach oder shim in einfach um. Die Shimkits gibt's für ein paar Euro...


----------



## Justin_Sane (15. Juni 2012)

Aldaaaa....hab grad mein ersten Tubeless-Kampf hinter mir! Was'n Ding! 
Und alles nur weil die Jungs den falsch herum montiert haben! 

Auf jeden Fall hoffe ich inständig, dass ich niemals platt mit dem Ding im Gelände bekomm. Selbst einen "einfachen" Schlauch wollte ich da nicht einziehen müssen.
Werd gleich mal NoTubes bestellen müssen...scheiss auf's Geld, scheiss auf's Gewicht, scheiss auf rumgesabbere...bitte nie nie platt! 

Mal was anderes...ich kenne diese "all in one" X0-Schelle nicht so wirklich...kann ich die Hebels für's Schaltwerk noch weiter nach innen versetzen? Da ist ja noch eine Torx-Schraube und das ganze sieht aus wie ein Schlitten?!?!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (15. Juni 2012)

Würd mich auch interessieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (15. Juni 2012)

@Justin Sane:

Also mit einem neuen UST Reifen solltest du keine Probleme haben. Wichtig ist, dass der Reifen vor dem Aufpumpen wirklich mittig in der Felge sitzt, dann ist das Aufpumpen kein Problem. Am besten mit Kompressor, geht aber auch mit einer Standpumpe.

Bei einem neuen Reifen brauchst du keine Milch, wenn dann reichen 30-40ml.

Hol dir gleich die Stans Milch mit einem halben Liter, die lohnen sich preislich mehr.

Zur Schelle: bei welcher Bremse ? Du solltest den Shifter entweder verschieben oder die Schraube am Shifter versetzen können oder beides.


----------



## dont.fail (15. Juni 2012)

was haltet ihr so vom tues dh?
hab mir überlegt das zu hohlen.
das schwaz weiße!


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juni 2012)

Justin_Sane schrieb:


> Mal was anderes...ich kenne diese "all in one" X0-Schelle nicht so wirklich...kann ich die Hebels für's Schaltwerk noch weiter nach innen versetzen? Da ist ja noch eine Torx-Schraube und das ganze sieht aus wie ein Schlitten?!?!


 






die linke schraube is nur ne blindschraube um das loch zu schließen. im shifter sind zwei gleichwertige gewindebohrungen. Du kannst die äussere oder innere Position wählen


----------



## rm7lover (15. Juni 2012)

hier mal mein senf:

1. gummis an der 888: hab die dinger an die ober kante des rahmens gestellt. allein schon wenn die gummis immer ans logo schlagen würden, hätte ich angst, dass sich irgendwann das logo selbstständig macht. von daher ist natürlich auch die stabilität ober oder unterhalb sicher besser als am logo. 
mich würd allerdings interessieren, wie man ne delle aus nem standrohr wieder rausdrücken kann??????

2. ust montage: hab auch meine HR umdrehen müssen, und war verwundert, da ich als UST neuling so gut wie keine probs hatte, das ding wieder montieren zu können. ein bisschen spülmittel an den reifen und schon flutscht der schön auf die felge. dann auch nur mit standpumpe auf gut 4 bar aufgepummt, und der reifen springt schön in die felge. dann druck raus, passt! ging fast schöner als nen schlauchreifen montieren und immer mit viel kraft den reifen mittig ausrichten!


----------



## san_andreas (15. Juni 2012)

@rm7lover: alles richtig gemacht !


----------



## Justin_Sane (15. Juni 2012)

Wow...Jungs ihr seid ja der Hammer! Sogar mit Foto...! 

Mit meinen breiten Flossen bin ich ständig an den Schalthebel gekommen! War bisschen doof!

Milch werd ich mir wie gesagt auf jeden reinmachen...in 3 Wochen geht's nach Chatel, da muss alles halten - oder sollte zumindest! 

Ich bin zwar ziemlicher Rookie, aber das Bike macht's einem auch echt leicht! 
Bin auf jeden Fall absolut schwerst begeistert - am Wochenende jetzt erstmal zwei Tage wieder fahren gehen! Jippieeee!!! 

Und Danke nochmal!

/edit/

@rm7lover

Das drauf machen fande ich auch lang nicht so stressig wie das runter machen!

Wie du sagst breim drauf machen ordentlich Spüli und dann hab ich noch ein trockenes Tuch genommen, um besseren Grip zu haben. Das ging relativ gut!

Beim runtermachen musste ein flacher Kochlöffel als Hilfe herhalten...mit den Händen keine Chance! Oder wie ging das bei dir?


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Juni 2012)

Justin_Sane schrieb:


> Wow...Jungs ihr seid ja der Hammer! Sogar mit Foto...!
> 
> Mit meinen breiten Flossen bin ich ständig an den Schalthebel gekommen! War bisschen doof!


 
siehst ja das ichs auch umgeschraubt hab. seitdem passts


----------



## san_andreas (15. Juni 2012)

Runtermachen geht rückwärts ! Den Reifen auf beiden Seiten in die Felgenmitte drücken, dann mit einem stabilen Reifenheber auf einer Seite runtermachen.
Neue Reifen kleben regelrecht an der Felge, da braucht es u.U. viel Kraft zum Lösen.

Die hier gehen ganz gut:

Von Maxxis:






Von Pedros:


----------



## rm7lover (15. Juni 2012)

hatte da auch handelsübliche reifenheber genommen. klar, vorher den reifen aus der felgenflanke drücken, ging aber weitesgehends gut!


----------



## chrischo (15. Juni 2012)

Also ich hab's ohne Reifenheber gemacht und bin fast umgekommen xD aber beim 2. mal ging's dann ziemlich flott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (15. Juni 2012)

Ein Kumpel von mir macht auch alle Reifen ohne Werkzeug...jahrelanges Training als Rennrad Team-Schrauber.


----------



## Zero Fighter (15. Juni 2012)

Blöde frage als Tubeless neuling - bei mir geht immer die Luft über 2-3 Tage aus, also eher schleichend.
Einfach mal eine Seite runter und etwas Dichtmilch rein ?


----------



## timmeygasmus (15. Juni 2012)

Guck mal ob das Ventil dicht ist, hatten wohl schon mehrere.


----------



## teatimetom (15. Juni 2012)

Milk


----------



## Zero Fighter (15. Juni 2012)

Ventil hab ich schon gecheckt, ist es nicht.
Hoffe die haben im Bikepark morgen so eine Milch zum Kaufen...


----------



## PioneerPixel (16. Juni 2012)

Hatte ich auch mal bei einer 2010 Deemax. Hier fehlte das Dichtgummi zwischen dem Schwarzen ( der das Ventil fixiert und rauszieht beim aufschrauben ) Ring und der Felge.


----------



## yoobee (16. Juni 2012)

Justin_Sane schrieb:


> Beim runtermachen musste ein flacher Kochlöffel als Hilfe herhalten...mit den Händen keine Chance! Oder wie ging das bei dir?



Hä? Reifenheber liegt doch von Mavic dabei, reinhebeln und zur Seite schieben, flupp.

UST geht genauso einfach oder schwierig wie normal, außer dass kein Schlauch dabei ist  Wichtig ist nur, die Flanken in der Felge zu zentrieren.


----------



## sTixi (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo Jungs.

Also auch ich mußte den hinteren Reifen umrdehen das hat alles gepasst dann richtig fett aufgepunmt und passt. Aber mit ist nun was aufgefallen.

Das ganze hintere Laufrad ist bei mir exzentrich zum Rahmen. Also das Laufrad nicht mittig zum Rahmen zentriert. Denn auf der Kettenseite ist der Reifengummi grade mal 5mm vom Rahmen weg. Auf der anderen Seite aber um 1,5 cm. Normal stört mich das nicht, aber da ich mir so ein Neoprenkettenschutz drangemacht habe reibt der Reifen eben da dran und das stört mich kollosal.

LG


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Juni 2012)

Ich hab zwar einen anderen Lrs drin, da ist es aber auch so. Da ich allerdings gerade einen relativ schmalen Reifen fahre fällt es nicht so stark ins Gewicht. Allerdings hab ich im Matsch schon bemerkt das sich durch den Dreck dann Reibungsstellen bilden und mit dickeren Reifen wirds dann bestimmt ein Problem geben.

Wenn man sich den Hinterbau mal von hinten anguckt ist eh alles fruchtbar unsymmetrisch. Zwar wohl gewollt aber ich frage mich ob man das auch nicht hätte anders lösen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sTixi (16. Juni 2012)

interessant... spricht was dagegen wenn ich das laufrad einfach 5 mm umzentriere?. weil so find ich das echt total blöde gelöst...


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Juni 2012)

Müsste es denn dann nicht versetzt zum vorderen Laufrad sein? Ich meine das es so zwar nicht mittig zum unsymmetrischen Hinteraub ist aber dafür mittig zum vorderen Laufrad.

Was anderes: weiß jemand ob Yt in Willingen ist?


----------



## styriabeef (16. Juni 2012)

Erste Fahrt 1 min fahrdauer - Schaltauge verbogen und das heftig! Ich geh mal davon aus dass es kein Standardbauteil ist!? Solange halt ohne Kette


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Juni 2012)

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=249


----------



## Justin_Sane (16. Juni 2012)

Ahhh....spitzen-mäßiger Fun heute wieder! 

Und der Tubeless hat sogar gehoben! 

Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf meine 300er Feder (mom. 250er) und dann sollte es passen! 3 Durchschläge heute bei absolut humanen Drops!


----------



## sack73 (17. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar einen anderen Lrs drin, da ist es aber auch so. Da ich allerdings gerade einen relativ schmalen Reifen fahre fällt es nicht so stark ins Gewicht. Allerdings hab ich im Matsch schon bemerkt das sich durch den Dreck dann Reibungsstellen bilden und mit dickeren Reifen wirds dann bestimmt ein Problem geben.
> 
> Wenn man sich den Hinterbau mal von hinten anguckt ist eh alles fruchtbar unsymmetrisch. Zwar wohl gewollt aber ich frage mich ob man das auch nicht hätte anders lösen können.


 
Hallo 

Nein ist nicht gewollt, war in Laxx und habe zwei Ltd gesehen da war der Hinterbau gerade !!! Bei meinem ist er auch aus der mitte und das Rad ist nicht in der mitte !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bei einem 2,5 Intens streif der Reifen an der Schwinge beim Kurfen fahren...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (17. Juni 2012)

bei meinem Kollegen waren quasi alle Schrauben handfest angezogen und nach 2 Abfahren in Lermoos locker - Federgabel einseitig hochgeschoben, beide Bremsscheiben lose, Steckachse hinten lose. Übrigens sind die unteren Lagerdeckel vom Horstlink-Lager falsch herum montiert gewesen.

Das mit dem Schaltwerk und der Steckachse hinten auf der Seite des Schaltwerks ist schlecht gelöst. Ziemlich beschissen zu montieren.

Sonst ein geiles Rad fürs Geld bis jetzt!!!


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Juni 2012)

sack73 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Nein ist nicht gewollt, war in Laxx und habe zwei Ltd gesehen da war der Hinterbau gerade !!! Bei meinem ist er auch aus der mitte und das Rad ist nicht in der mitte !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bei einem 2,5 Intens streif der Reifen an der Schwinge beim Kurfen fahren...
> ...



Hm, das wär ja ziemlich beschissen. Bei mir sieht es noch extremer aus. Allerdings kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen dass das ein Fehler sein soll. Dann müssten die ********r ja besoffen gewesen sein um sowas rauszugeben. Kann mal jemand der meint sein Hinterbau sei symmetrisch ein Bild hochladen?

Was fährst du für eine Rahmengröße?

Hab hinten zur Zeit nur einen 2,35er-Reifen drauf aber wenn ich mir es recht überlege kann ich glaub ohne umzentrieren keine dicken Schlappen á la Schwalbe montieren. 









Justin_Sane schrieb:


> Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf meine 300er Feder (mom. 250er) und dann sollte es passen! 3 Durchschläge heute bei absolut humanen Drops!



Ich bin auch noch unschlüssig. Im Vergleich zur Gabel ist der Hinterbau zu weich aber auf den bisherigen Strecken wars eigentlich mit der FW-Ausnutzung ok. Versuche die Gabel erstmal softer zu machen und ansonsten eine 250er-Feder auszuprobieren. Habt ihr auch den Eindruck das die von YT rausgegebenen Federhärten einen Tick zu weich gewählt sind!?



cycophilipp schrieb:


> bei meinem Kollegen waren quasi alle Schrauben handfest angezogen und nach 2 Abfahren in Lermoos locker - Federgabel einseitig hochgeschoben, beide Bremsscheiben lose, Steckachse hinten lose. Übrigens sind die unteren Lagerdeckel vom Horstlink-Lager falsch herum montiert gewesen.



Wo genau?

Das mit dem Schaltwerk und der Steckachse hinten auf der Seite des Schaltwerks ist schlecht gelöst. Ziemlich beschissen zu montieren.

An der Kurbel scheint eine Dichtung bei mir auch nicht ganz astrein montiert zu sein. Werd ich morgen mal angucken. Guckt da mal nach.


----------



## cycophilipp (17. Juni 2012)

beide Bremsscheiben lose, alle 6 Schrauben jeweils

an der Gabel alle Standrohrklemmungen locker, nur eine pro Seite nicht

Die Kontermutter der Steckachse locker - die Steckachse auch locker

Also out of the box losfahren ist nicht, das ist schon klar, aber an den Bremsscheiben find ich es übel. Man sollte das Rad nicht erst noch zerlegen müssen, um alle Schrauben fest zu bekommen. Aber bei 531 Stck. Rädern mit geschätzt 35-40 Schrauben oder mehr pro Rad = 20.000 Schraubenverbindungen zu montieren... das geht unter Zeitdruck einfach nicht wirklich. Ich frag mich aber nun, ob das Innenlager auch noch nachgezogen werden muss.


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Juni 2012)

Könnt ihr mal eure Hinterbauten checken!? Ich meine das muss auf der Antriebsseite logischerweise weiter rausgehen weil da ja die Kassette sitzt, wenns allerdings bei anderen alles mittig ausgereichtet ist wäre das mehr als komisch.

Das Laufrad könnte man ja ein paar mm nach links zentrieren (geht das indem man einfach alle Speichen gleichmäßig in die Richtung hin ein paar Umdrehungen anzieht und entsprechend lockert?) aber ich meine dass dann die Räder zumindest bei mir nicht mehr in Spur laufen würden.

Achja und hat jemand den Tipp von Evil parat wie man die Flecken die sich von Dreck auf der NIckelbeschichtung der 888 bilden wieder wegbekommt?


----------



## Schepperbeppo (17. Juni 2012)

Das Ltd. von meiner Holden hab ich wieder zurückgeschickt, weil im Hinterbau massives Spiel war, das trotz der richtigen Drehmomente nicht weggegangen ist. Ich hab dann den Herrn F. in Osternohe getroffen, der meinte es kann sein dass da einige Passscheiben bei der Dämpferaufnahme fehlen....
Die Schaltung war auch grauenvoll bis gar nicht eingestellt.
Zum Bremsscheiben kontrollieren sind wir gar nicht mehr gekommen.
Schaun wir mal

P.S. Die Lager waren bei dem Rad richtigrum, bei dem von einem Spezl waren die roteloxierten Seiten auch nach innen montiert


----------



## sack73 (17. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hm, das wär ja ziemlich beschissen. Bei mir sieht es noch extremer aus. Allerdings kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen dass das ein Fehler sein soll. Dann müssten die ********r ja besoffen gewesen sein um sowas rauszugeben. Kann mal jemand der meint sein Hinterbau sei symmetrisch ein Bild hochladen?
> 
> Was fährst du für eine Rahmengröße?
> 
> ...


 
hallo

fahre ein M ! gerader hinterbau war ein S ! bekomme morgen hoffe noch die bilder vom geraden hinterbau, dam werde ich mich bei YT melden !!!!!!!


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Juni 2012)

Ok, dann berichte bitte hier was die dazu sagen. Hab auch mal bei fb das Bild hochgeladen. Da hat sich auch schon einer gemeldet bei dem es auch nicht symmetrisch ist aber es ist wohl nicht so krass wie bei mir.


----------



## sack73 (17. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ok, dann berichte bitte hier was die dazu sagen. Hab auch mal bei fb das Bild hochgeladen.


 
ja werde ich machen 


gruß


----------



## Master80 (17. Juni 2012)

Hinterbau gechecked!!! Alles gerade bei mir (L)

Auch alle anderen beschriebenen Probleme hier am Rad habe ich nicht gehabt. Alles läuft perfekt


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Juni 2012)

Ganz schön rot deine Kiste! Hat dein Reifen auch auf beiden Seiten den gleichen Abstand zur Kettenstrebe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master80 (17. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ganz schön rot deine Kiste! Hat dein Reifen auch auf beiden Seiten den gleichen Abstand zur Kettenstrebe?




Ja, der Abstand ist gleich und symetrisch.

Ich steh auf Rot


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Juni 2012)

Oh man was machen die denn da. Offensichtlich wurde nicht nur bei der Endmontage geschludert. Oder kann es sein das mein Hr falsch zentriert ist? Muss man da bei 150m-Naben irgendwas beachten? 

Ich kann es nicht messen, meine aber das meine Laufräder in der Spur zueinander sind, nur zum Sitzrohr ist das Hr leicht versetzt.


----------



## timmeygasmus (17. Juni 2012)

Hab grad eben auch mal bei meinem geguckt, Größe ist M, alles symetrisch.


----------



## Mirko29 (17. Juni 2012)

sack73 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> fahre ein M ! gerader hinterbau war ein S ! bekomme morgen hoffe noch die bilder vom geraden hinterbau, dam werde ich mich bei YT melden !!!!!!!



Ich hab ein S und mein Hinterbau ist auch aus der Mitte. Allerdings hab ich den Eindruck das die Spur stimmt und der Reifen mittig zum Aufzeigt steht...


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Juni 2012)

Die Spur stimmt bei mir glaub auch aber das fatale ist halt das der Reifen zur rechten Kettenstrebe viel weniger Abstand als zur linken hat. Wenn ich das LAufrad aber umzentriere stimmt die Spur wieder nicht.

Das Pressfit lager ist von Sram, nicht von E.13, oder!? Weil sonst wär einer der Plastikspacer einer auf der nicht-Antriebsseite zuviel- zumindest bei mir.

Was brauch ich für die Kurbel denn für ein Tool? MIt Inbus geht nix und da sind so kleine Löcher drin, muss ich da mit einem Spezialschlüssel ansetzen?







http://www.e13components.com/setup_instructions/e13_crank_manual_web.pdf


----------



## Deleted 125853 (17. Juni 2012)

Das Innenlager ist von E13 Pressfit. Da ist nix mit Schrauben. Die Kurbel kann man mit einem 8ter Innensechskant lösen.

Markus


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Juni 2012)

Ok, dann muss ich wohl fester ziehen. Allerdings ist bei mir die Federscheibe vor dem Spacer anstatt dahinter montiert:


----------



## hoschik (18. Juni 2012)

also fÃ¼r mich hÃ¤rt sich das an als wÃ¤re hier einfach viel zu schnell geschweiÃt worden, Alu wird heiÃ, verzieht sich, ist ganz normal, viele Rahmen mÃ¼ssen nach dem SchweiÃen auf einer Lehre neu gerichtet werden, bevor sie zum HÃ¤rten gehen. Anscheinend musste man einige Rahmen n gutes StÃ¼ck geradebiegen, das fÃ¼hrt dann eben dazu dass zwar z.B. die Spur passt, alles andere aber nicht. Schon lustig dass alle Probleme die die Kunden mit ihrem Tues 2.0 haben YT selber zu verantworten hat, die Komponenten machen ja anscheinend keine Probleme, meiÃtens ist das eigtl anders rum, Aber ist ja auch kein Stress, 2888â¬  fÃ¼r die Komponenten ist n guter Kurs, und bein einigen passt passt sogar der Rahmen.Ist euch noch nocht aufgefallen wie andere Firmen ihre Rahmen entwickeln, schaut euch mal die Hausbesuche von grÃ¶Ãeren Herstellern an , da sind haufenweise PrÃ¼fstÃ¤nde, Muster, Prototypen die getestet und absichtlich gebrochen werden, ...., bei YT ist da n Computer und sonst nix,ist mir nur mal so aufgefallen, aber der Willared hat halt anscheinend 100 mal so viel drauf wie ander Bike-Entwickler, und braucht sowas nicht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Juni 2012)

Das wäre natürlich blöd und offensichtlich ist das auch so bei meinem Rahmen der Fall bzw. hat das Richten gar nichts gebracht weil die Laufräder eben nicht in der Spur sind.

Sieht man auch bei dem Bild hier, die Mitte des Reifens ist nicht mittig zum Hauptrahmen und das schlägt sich dann auch in unterschiedlichen Abständen zur Kettenstreben nieder. Bin mal gespannt was die dazu sagen. Richten schon und gut aber mit so 'nem Ergebniss!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (18. Juni 2012)

eure fragen sind lustig, die versüßen mir den start in den montag


----------



## sTixi (18. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich blöd und offensichtlich ist das auch so bei meinem Rahmen der Fall bzw. hat das Richten gar nichts gebracht weil die Laufräder eben nicht in der Spur sind.
> 
> Sieht man auch bei dem Bild hier, die Mitte des Reifens ist nicht mittig zum Hauptrahmen und das schlägt sich dann auch in unterschiedlichen Abständen zur Kettenstreben nieder. Bin mal gespannt was die dazu sagen. Richten schon und gut aber mit so 'nem Ergebniss!?



Also du hast es bei YT schon angefragt?...gut dann berichte bitte mal das Ergebnis dann brauch ich nicth mehr fragen.
Und ich sehe das so. Im jetztigen Zustand sind die beiden Räder nicht mittig zueinander. Sieht man ja an deinem Bild. Wenn du nun 5mm rüberzentrierst...bzw rüberzentrieren läßt...dann sind die Räder mittig und mittig zu den Kettenstreben. Ist doch das selbe wie bei den DEMOS. die Laufräder sind auch exzentrich zentriert.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2012)

Bei den Demos ist diese asymetrische Zentrierung aber ein Feature und kein Bug !
Bei den Demos ist nicht der Rahmen verzogen, sondern es wird mit einem 135er Hinterbau ein 150er Hinterbau simuliert.


----------



## sTixi (18. Juni 2012)

Haste völlig Recht aber in diesem Falle hier machen wir aus einem Bug ein Feature . Und somit ist wieder jeder froh


----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2012)

Das Hinterrad muß aber in einer Flucht zum Innenlager sein. Also ist es keine Lösung, bei einem schiefen Hinterbau das Hinterrad einfach mittig in den Hinterbau zu zentrieren. Dann läuft die Kiste hinten neben der Spur.


----------



## 2MXTB (18. Juni 2012)

Jetzt muss ich mich auch einmal hier einschalten. Nachdem ich mein Ltd erst als einer der letzten bekommen habe, war ich gestern zur Jungfernfahrt in Winterberg. Die Karre ist genial, auch wenn ich mich noch daran gewöhnen muss.

Leider hats mir mein rechtes Pedal wärend der letzten Abfahrten rausgedreht ohne dass ich es gemerkt habe!!! Ich hoffe dass nur das Pedal einen Schaden hat und nicht das Gewinde der Kurbel.

Deshalb wollte ich die Kurbel abmontieren, aber leider passt keiner meiner Inbusschlüssel. *Kann mir jemand sagen welchen Schlüssel ich benötige um die Kurbel zu lösen?* Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Juni 2012)

Naja ich weiß nicht. Als zahlender Kunde hat jeder den Anspruch auf ein technisch und optisch makkelloses Produkt und wenn sie das als Fertigungstoleranzen herunterspielen wollen wäre das in Bezug auf die Aushängeschildwirkung die das Ltd. für Yt hat (ich war jetzt 3 Tage mit dem Teil im Bikepark und auf dem Hometrail unterwegs und mich haben zig Leute wegen dem Ding angequatscht und wollten es angucken etc.) ein Schnitt ins eigene Fleisch.

Optischer Makel ist die eine Seite aber das man ein Laufrad bei einem Neurad umzentrieren muss damit die Laufräder zueinander in der Spur sind darf einfach nicht sein und ist in meinen Augen einfach Pfusch und ein Reklamationsgrund.

@2MXTB:

8mm


----------



## teatimetom (18. Juni 2012)

weswegen muss die kurbel ab wenn dein Pedal locker ist ? 
Seid mal nicht so misstrauisch wegen der Spur eurer Laufräder und überhaupt,
ich hab nen rothaarigen Bekannten, der Prügelt das LTD jeden Tag (relativ schnell sogar ) und findet die Stellen garnicht, die ihr beschreibt  
Einfach Mehr fahren, das ist ein DH BIKE, und nix wo man jeden MM und Einbau dreimal kontrolliert 

@Tabletop, schick das Rad zurück, hast weniger Ärger. (auch der Hersteller)
Du findest ja jeden Tag 3 Stellen die angeblich falsch sind.


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Juni 2012)

Was heißt hier mehr Fahren? Ich war gestern damit unterwegs und morgen bin ich das wahrscheinlich auch. 

Und ob es jetzt ein Dh- oder ein Hollandrad ist spielt doch in der Beziehung überhaupt keine Rolle. Du kannst mir nicht erzählen das es dir egal gewesen wäre wenn an deinem Phoenix-Rahmen die Laufräder nicht in der Spur wären und deine Contis deshalb nicht in den Hinterbau gepasst hätten.


----------



## teatimetom (18. Juni 2012)

Doch, ich hätte sie umzentriert und wäre gefahren. 
(Nix für ungut, aber entspann dich ein bisschen, das Rad ist nicht so mangelhaft wie du immer schreibst)
@Ad1: bei jedem meiner Räder hatte ich bisher immer was zum Nachbessern, je genauer man schaut, desto mehr findet man eben-


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Juni 2012)

Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## timmeygasmus (18. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Naja ich weiß nicht. Als zahlender Kunde hat jeder den Anspruch auf ein technisch und optisch makkelloses Produkt und wenn sie das als Fertigungstoleranzen herunterspielen wollen wäre das in Bezug auf die Aushängeschildwirkung die das Ltd. für Yt hat (ich war jetzt 3 Tage mit dem Teil im Bikepark und auf dem Hometrail unterwegs und mich haben zig Leute wegen dem Ding angequatscht und wollten es angucken etc.) ein Schnitt ins eigene Fleisch.



Mich quatschen gar nicht so viele an (gucke wahrscheinlich zu böse... oder blöd  ), aber ich werd mit dem Ding dermaßen angegafft, dass es mir manchmal fast schon unangenehm ist


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Juni 2012)

YT scheint ja wie Virgin in der Formel 1 zu sein...alles am PC entwickeln und simmulieren statt echter Tests 

YT LTD Besitzer..."schraubt Ihr noch oder fahrt Ihre schon ?! "


----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2012)

Ich kann verstehen, dass man ein neues Bike eben in Topzustand haben will. Andererseits sind bei dem Preis vielleicht auch einfach Einschränkungen zu erwarten, das muß ganz realistisch so sehen. Dass YT keine Worldcup Schrauber engagiert hat, war abzusehen.

Ich hätte das Ding eh erstmal komplett zerlegt und in Ruhe wieder zusammen gebaut. Das kostet einen Nachmittag und danach ist man mit dem Ding vertraut und weiß genau, wo es knirscht und wo nicht.


----------



## timothekid (18. Juni 2012)

bezieht sich das jetzt nur auf die ltd besitzer mit dem kack hinterbau?
oder auch auf die nicht ltd 2.0?
hat hier eigentlich jemand schon das normale gerät?
und was gabs noch für probleme abgesehen vom quietsche db den ich ja dann nicht hab?
meins kommt kw 35...eh nicht^^ aber ich kann mich ja schonmal seelisch drauf vorbereiten. falls ich auch eins mit fehlern bekomme.


----------



## Priest0r (18. Juni 2012)

ich glaube dieser thread wird noch das ganze jahr über eine köstliche unterhaltung sein...

dass man schiefe hinterbauten akzeptieren muss, nur weils YT ist, finde ich quatsch.

beim dacia haben die 4 räder genauso korrekt ausgerichtet zu sein wie bei einem Auto, das 3 oder 30 mal so viel kostet.

Umtausch? Geht doch bestimmt nicht, da "Maßanfertigung".. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2012)

Gewisse Toleranzen in dem Bereich, die auch mal optisch richtig im Auge weh tun können, muß man schon akzeptieren.
Aber wenn z.B. kein dicker 2.5er Reifen in einem Dhler mehr reinpassen würde aus dem Grund, dann würde das Rad schon zurückwandern

@TeTiTo: Schaumer mal was der Rothaarige jetzt so alles endeckt...er hats ja nun auch mal gewaschen

G.


----------



## 2MXTB (18. Juni 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> weswegen muss die kurbel ab wenn dein Pedal locker ist ?



Ganz einfach, weil ich jede Menge Metalspäne an meinem Pedalgewinde hängen habe und ich mir deshalb das Gegenstück anschauen will. Da ich keine Lust habe mein Rad auf den nicht vorhandenen Werkstatttisch zu legen soll sie ab. 

Sollte es sich um ein unsauber gearbeitetes Teil handeln kann ich es auch gleich einschicken.

Soviel zum Grund. Eine Antwort auf die Werkzeugfrage suche ich aber immer noch? Mit welchem Inbus bekomme ich die Kurbel ab (wollte demnächst sowieso noch ein anständiges Set kaufen)?


----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2012)

8mm stand weiter oben !

Also, dein Pedal fest ziehen, mußt du vor dem Fahren wohl selber.


----------



## Alex-F (18. Juni 2012)

8mm, wurde doch schon geschrieben.


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Juni 2012)

Priest0r schrieb:


> ich glaube dieser thread wird noch das ganze jahr über eine köstliche unterhaltung sein...
> 
> dass man schiefe hinterbauten akzeptieren muss, nur weils YT ist, finde ich quatsch.
> 
> ...



Eben. Hier würde doch keiner einen Neuwagen aktzeptieren bei dem man erstmal die Spur nachstellen muss und der Reifen am Kotflügel streift. 

Ich hab den Lrs gerade erst zentrieren lassen und nur weil ich jetzt gerade zufällig einen schmalen Reifen montiert habe (der mit etwas Dreck auch schon schleift) ist mir das nicht so negativ aufgefallen. Aber was dickeres als Onza Ibex 2.4 passt nicht, bzw. schleift der wahrscheinlich schon bei einem geringen Schlag.


----------



## 2MXTB (18. Juni 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> 8mm stand weiter oben !


Danke. Hatte ich einfach überlesen. 



san_andreas schrieb:


> Also, dein Pedal fest ziehen, mußt du vor dem Fahren wohl selber.


Aus Zeitgründen hatte ich es schnell zum Service geschafft und bin einfach davon ausgegangen dass alles passt. Wieder was gelernt. Traue nichts was du nicht selbst gemacht hast


----------



## Chrischan1604 (18. Juni 2012)

timothekid schrieb:


> bezieht sich das jetzt nur auf die ltd besitzer mit dem kack hinterbau?
> oder auch auf die nicht ltd 2.0?
> hat hier eigentlich jemand schon das normale gerät?
> und was gabs noch für probleme abgesehen vom quietsche db den ich ja dann nicht hab?
> meins kommt kw 35...eh nicht^^ aber ich kann mich ja schonmal seelisch drauf vorbereiten. falls ich auch eins mit fehlern bekomme.



Die normalen 2.0er wird noch keiner haben. Gab bis gestern noch keinen, der eine Tracking-ID hatte. (Zumindest von Leuten, die das im Internet kund tun)

Allerdings hat sich das heute schlagartig geändert. Die ersten Glücklichen haben Ihre Tracking-ID bekommen. Ich war auch dabei 

Wobei man ja mittlerweile bei den LTDs gesehen hat, dass das nichts heißen mag und man trotzdem (mit ID) über 4 Wochen drauf warten kann. 
Mal sehen was da noch so kommt!


----------



## teatimetom (18. Juni 2012)

2MXTB schrieb:


> Aus Zeitgründen hatte ich es schnell zum Service geschafft und bin einfach davon ausgegangen dass alles passt. Wieder was gelernt. Traue nichts was du nicht selbst gemacht hast


genau so passt  

Wegen dem schiefen Hinterbau: da hab ich wohl fehlinterepretiert, ich dachte eure Felgen sind nicht mittig zentriert, hier hätte ich selbst umzentriert.
Das der Hinterbau links und recht s nicht gleich weit weg vom Sattelrohr ist, muss man in gewissen Maßen akzeptieren.

Bin in diesem Thread schon etwas sensibel, da ihr bei der CCDB Sache auch etwas übertrieben habt.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (18. Juni 2012)

An meinem Sattel haben sich ja die nähte gelöst (schon so geliefert bekommen) habe jetzt en Schadensformular ausgefüllt und muss ihn zurückzusenden. Is jetzt nicht so wild, aber anscheinend verlangt YT das ich die Portokosten zu zahlen habe, normalerweise fällt das bei einer reklamation doch in deren bereich oder?

Ich weiß bei den themen hier drezit mit hinterbau usw ist das eher lächerlich anzusprechen doch mir geht es mehr um den "service" am kunden durch yt. oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Juni 2012)

2MXTB schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, weil ich jede Menge Metalspäne an meinem Pedalgewinde hängen habe und ich mir deshalb das Gegenstück anschauen will. Da ich keine Lust habe mein Rad auf den nicht vorhandenen Werkstatttisch zu legen soll sie ab.
> 
> Sollte es sich um ein unsauber gearbeitetes Teil handeln kann ich es auch gleich einschicken.
> 
> Soviel zum Grund. Eine Antwort auf die Werkzeugfrage suche ich aber immer noch? Mit welchem Inbus bekomme ich die Kurbel ab (wollte demnächst sowieso noch ein anständiges Set kaufen)?



wie unfaehig muss man sein um nach der Imbusgroesse zu fragen 
jeder hat doch einen Satz von den Dingern zu hause...da steckst Du dann einen nach dem Anderen rein bis der 8ter kommt und oh Zauberei dann passt


----------



## Astgabel (18. Juni 2012)

Nim nen 5er und nen 3er das geht auch 

haha nur a Spässle gell

Na er hat doch geschrieben das er sich mal nen Satz kaufen will.


----------



## 2MXTB (18. Juni 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> wie unfaehig muss man sein um nach der Imbusgroesse zu fragen
> jeder hat doch einen Satz von den Dingern zu hause...da steckst Du dann einen nach dem Anderen rein bis der 8ter kommt und oh Zauberei dann passt


Pass mal auf du Knalltüte. Ich habe einen alten Inbussatz daheim liegen und den habe ich verwendet. Keiner hat gepasst. Das Werkzeug ist auch kein gutes gewesen und bevor ich jetzt das Teil mit Gewalt bei einem neuen Rad anwende dachte ich mir ich frag lieber mal nach.* Bei meinem BMX hatte ich z.B. mal das Problem dass eine Inbusschraube bei einer Sattelklemme verwendet wurde die einen amerikanischen Standard entsprach (6,5). Damals bin ich wochenlang von Laden zu Laden gerannt um einen zu finden. Das wollte ich diesmal vermeiden.*

Ich habe diesen Thread jetzt lange genug verfolgt. Hier gibts neben young-talents anscheinend auch ein paar young-idiots.


----------



## DirtBert (18. Juni 2012)

Hab heute ne Tracking ID fuer Tues 2.0 bekommen...


----------



## Astgabel (18. Juni 2012)

Und wie lange dauerts


----------



## Norrin Radd (18. Juni 2012)

Ich hab meine Tracking ID fürs Tues 2.0 auch heute bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Juni 2012)

2MXTB schrieb:


> Pass mal auf du Knalltüte. Ich habe einen alten Inbussatz daheim liegen und den habe ich verwendet. Keiner hat gepasst. Das Werkzeug ist auch kein gutes gewesen und bevor ich jetzt das Teil mit Gewalt bei einem neuen Rad anwende dachte ich mir ich frag lieber mal nach.* Bei meinem BMX hatte ich z.B. mal das Problem dass eine Inbusschraube bei einer Sattelklemme verwendet wurde die einen amerikanischen Standard entsprach (6,5). Damals bin ich wochenlang von Laden zu Laden gerannt um einen zu finden. Das wollte ich diesmal vermeiden.*
> 
> Ich habe diesen Thread jetzt lange genug verfolgt. Hier gibts neben young-talents anscheinend auch ein paar young-idiots.



heul doch  es gibt ja z.B. auch Moeglichkeiten sowas zu messen
kannst ja raten womit....aber Bandmass ist ungenau 

und young bin ich nicht aber mit etwas talent konnte ich mir viel technisches Wissen selber aneignen...aber heutzutage postet man ja schneller als etwas selber herauszufinden


----------



## LordLinchpin (18. Juni 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> wie unfaehig muss man sein um nach der Imbusgroesse zu fragen
> jeder hat doch einen Satz von den Dingern zu hause...da steckst Du dann einen nach dem Anderen rein bis der 8ter kommt und oh Zauberei dann passt



genau wegen so lustiger fragen beobachte ich das ganze hier ja


----------



## DirtBert (18. Juni 2012)

Bin bei 20%. Wie in der Email von yt schon gesagt, hat das ja noch nicht viel zu sagen... Aber fuer alle die auch warten vlt schon mal ein Hoffnungsschimmer....


----------



## timmeygasmus (18. Juni 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> genau wegen so lustiger fragen beobachte ich das ganze hier ja



Und kommst Dir dabei mutmaßlich ziemlich erhaben vor. Klar, so als ausgebildeter Fahrradmechaniker... 

Und natürlich stellt bei Canyon niemand solche Fragen.


----------



## LordLinchpin (18. Juni 2012)

wenn dann nur von praktikanten, da sind die fragen aber noch ok. mit kunden habe ich kaum zutun, hatte ich aber jahrelang. ich hab auch nur geschrieben dass es mich amüsiert


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Juni 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> genau wegen so lustiger fragen beobachte ich das ganze hier ja



ja genau peinlich lustig 
sparen sie beim kauf eines YT schon gewaltig Kohle und haben immer noch kein gutes Werkzeug


----------



## Minshull (18. Juni 2012)

2MXTB schrieb:


> Pass mal auf du Knalltüte. Ich habe einen alten Inbussatz daheim liegen und den habe ich verwendet. Keiner hat gepasst. Das Werkzeug ist auch kein gutes gewesen und bevor ich jetzt das Teil mit Gewalt bei einem neuen Rad anwende dachte ich mir ich frag lieber mal nach.* Bei meinem BMX hatte ich z.B. mal das Problem dass eine Inbusschraube bei einer Sattelklemme verwendet wurde die einen amerikanischen Standard entsprach (6,5). Damals bin ich wochenlang von Laden zu Laden gerannt um einen zu finden. Das wollte ich diesmal vermeiden.*
> 
> Ich habe diesen Thread jetzt lange genug verfolgt. Hier gibts neben young-talents anscheinend auch ein paar young-idiots.


 
and the oscar of the biggest of them goes to u...

alter, selten hab ich hier im forum was dämlicheres wie dich gesehen...du schlägst den evil ja um längen...allein aufs klo gehen geht oder muss da mamma mit ?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (18. Juni 2012)

Wie erbärmlich seid ihr eigentlich, habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun, als hier rumzuflamen?


----------



## LordLinchpin (18. Juni 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Wie erbärmlich seid ihr eigentlich, habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun, als hier rumzuflamen?



nein, hab momentan nichts besseres zutun, danke der nachfrage


----------



## Astgabel (18. Juni 2012)

Bisschen kleinlich ist das schon sich aufzustacheln blos weil einer nach nem Imbuss fragt. 
Also lieber zurück rum Thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Minshull (18. Juni 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> nein, hab momentan nichts besseres zutun, danke der nachfrage


 
 vor allem wenn der Beweis, dass BMXer auf der niedrigsten Evolutionsstufe des Radsports stehen hier so schön erbracht wird wie von unserem Masterbrain 2MXTB


----------



## yoyo (18. Juni 2012)

Manche Leute hier finden sich wahnsinnig toll. Geht euch woanders profilieren - das echte Leben wäre doch mal 'ne Option - als hier mit euren Master-Handwerksfähigkeiten zu prahlen.


----------



## Minshull (18. Juni 2012)

yoyo schrieb:


> Manche Leute hier finden sich wahnsinnig toll. Geht euch woanders profilieren - das echte Leben wäre doch mal 'ne Option - als hier mit euren Master-Handwerksfähigkeiten zu prahlen.


 Jeder hat Verständnis wenn manche sich Hilfe bei komplizierten Reparaturen holen, aber zu fragen wie groß ein Imbus sein muss grenzt für mich schon an Schauspielerei - sorry keinerlei Verständnis für solche Leute. Irgendwann haben wir dann wirklich Verhältnisse wie im Film 'Idiocracy'.


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Juni 2012)

noe..ist doch nett hier zu zuschauen, wie unbeholfen Andere so durchs Leben stolpern
aber auf Ideen kommen...ich kauf mir Mal in YT LDT Tues und sehe cool drauf aus


----------



## Muffley (18. Juni 2012)

nur mal so: es heisst *Inbus*, nicht Imbus oder Imbuss oder Imbiss oder intus. Wer sich das nicht merken kann nennt das ganze Innensechskant. Danke.


----------



## cliomare (18. Juni 2012)

Wenn man hier mitliest, bekommt man den Eindruck dass die Hauptkunden von YT großteils pubertierende Jugendliche sind, die keine Ahnung von MTB und Technik haben.
Kann natürlich auch daran liegen, dass diejenigen mit ein bischen Ahnung hier nicht dauernd rumposten.


Auf jeden Fall mein Beileid an diejenigen, die monatelang auf ihr Bike gewartet und dann einen verzogenen Rahmen bekommen haben


----------



## LordLinchpin (18. Juni 2012)

ich weiß dass es ein gutes angebot war, aber jetzt ist genau der punkt den ich vor nem halben jahr angemerkt habe: die leute kaufen sich die besten teile die auf dem markt sind, haben aber absolut keine ahnung und kommen dann mit fragen wie: meine 888 ist so soft, ist das normal oder legt sich das noch? Holt euch einfache technik, die reicht für den großteil von euch vollkommen aus


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Juni 2012)

Muffley schrieb:


> nur mal so: es heisst *Inbus*, nicht Imbus oder Imbuss oder Imbiss oder intus. Wer sich das nicht merken kann nennt das ganze Innensechskant. Danke.



  1+ und setzen


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (18. Juni 2012)

Das hier ist besser als two and a half man, wobei Halfman`s gibt`s hier genug.
Ernie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Minshull (18. Juni 2012)

Muffley schrieb:


> nur mal so: es heisst *Inbus*, nicht Imbus oder Imbuss oder Imbiss oder intus. Wer sich das nicht merken kann nennt das ganze Innensechskant. Danke.


 
ich wollt keine markenrechtliche Verletzung erzeugen deshalb schreib ich das immer so 

Mein LTD 2.0 hat leider auch den Rahmen verzogen...der is wirklich reinster Schrott...dafür sind die Teile die drangeschraubt sind sehr gut


----------



## Bombenkrator (18. Juni 2012)

einige sollten vllt. mal in den kettennieten-thread schauen. da gibts gute ratschläge


----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2012)

Minshull schrieb:


> Mein LTD 2.0 hat leider auch den Rahmen verzogen...der is wirklich reinster Schrott...dafür sind die Teile die drangeschraubt sind sehr gut



In meiner Jugend hat man sich erstmal einen guten Rahmen geholt und das mache ich heute auch noch so.
Ich will nicht in die ewig gleiche Kerbe hauen, aber dass YT schiefe Rahmen ausliefert, hat sie für mich echt endgültig disqualifiziert.

Derweil sind die Jungs doch so cool und nett...*******gal, wenn die Ware Mist ist.

Leider zeigt sich halt, dass die Jungs mit ihrem Schleuderpreis eben nicht zaubern können gegenüber denen, die die Kunden ja mit sooo völlig überzogenen Preisen übers Ohr hauen. Wenn man die ganzen Edelteile rückwärts rechnet, bleibt eben für den Rahmen kaum mehr was übrig.
CCDB, Deemax Ultimate, 888ti, e13, Sunline, Renthal, Thomson, Maxxis USt und alles für 2900,-VK , das reicht halt eigentlich nur für die Teile.
Da machen die 600 Stück auch nicht viel aus, weil diese Zulieferer in ganz anderen Mengen verkaufen und nicht auf YT warten.
Und glaubt mir, verdient hat YT nur an den Zinsen, die sie für die 2 Mio eine Zeit lang kassieren konnten.
An den Rädern selber ist nix hängengeblieben.

Morewood hat es damals richtig gemacht. Ein paar Vorjahresrahmen mit Vorjahresgabel gut ausgestattet mit eigenem Zulieferer (Spank/Acros) zum guten Kurs verkauft. Aber nur paar und nicht in so einem Riesenrahmen mit lauter aktuellen Teilen.


----------



## 2MXTB (18. Juni 2012)

Bevor das hier noch weitergeht entschuldige mich doch mal für meine Frage.  



			
				wolfplayer schrieb:
			
		

> aber heutzutage postet man ja schneller als etwas selber herauszufinden


Auch wenn mir Wolfplayers gepflaume erst einmal sehr aufgestoßen hat so muss ich seinem zweiten Post dann doch ein wenig recht geben. Ich hätte wohl doch noch etwas mehr probieren sollen bevor ich gleich eine Frage im Forum stelle  

Aber dass es hier gleich so abgeht ist schon ein wenig übertrieben. Denk euch euren Teil und gut is.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2012)

Das ist doch nicht so schlimm. Lieber fragen als die Schraube kaputt machen.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (18. Juni 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> In meiner Jugend hat man sich erstmal einen guten Rahmen geholt und das mache ich heute auch noch so.
> Ich will nicht in die ewig gleiche Kerbe hauen, aber dass YT schiefe Rahmen ausliefert, hat sie für mich echt endgültig disqualifiziert.
> 
> Derweil sind die Jungs doch so cool und nett...*******gal, wenn die Ware Mist ist.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doktor_g (18. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hast du einen Link zu dem O-Ring set bei Amazon?



Jo, von dem Anbieter, den muffley verlinkt hat, hab ich die Ringe...


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Juni 2012)

2MXTB schrieb:


> Bevor das hier noch weitergeht entschuldige mich doch mal für meine Frage.
> 
> 
> Auch wenn mir Wolfplayers gepflaume erst einmal sehr aufgestoßen hat so muss ich seinem zweiten Post dann doch ein wenig recht geben. Ich hätte wohl doch noch etwas mehr probieren sollen bevor ich gleich eine Frage im Forum stelle
> ...



das hat Still  ganz ehrlich !!

@San Andreas...es ging nicht darum etwas kaput zu machen, 
sondern dass es viele Moeglichkeiten vor Ort gibt etwas einfach herauszufinden


----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2012)

Ja, das ist mir auch klar.


----------



## PioneerPixel (18. Juni 2012)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand was wegen dem Buchsenspiel unternommen oder fahrt Ihr die Gabel bis es zu schlimm wird. Ich merke es auch nur auf der Federseite wenn ich das VR zwischen die Beine klemme und den Lenker hin und her bewege.


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Juni 2012)

Also laut Evil und ein paar Meinungen die ich recherchieren konnte ist das normal und kommt vom geringeren Ölstand auf der Federseite der dazu führt das sich auf den geschlitzten Buchsen kein Ölfilm bildet der das Buchsenpiel kaschiert.

Soviel zur Theorie. Wenn meine Sachen da sind bau ich die Gabel auseinander und passe die Ölstände an und probiert das mal mit 100ml Motoröl oder mehr auf der Federseite aus. Werde dann berichten ob es weg ist. Solange es nicht schlimmer wird unternehm ich da aber erst im Winter was dagegen.


----------



## julius09 (18. Juni 2012)

Ach herrlich... Ihr sprecht mir aus der Seele


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Juni 2012)

jetz fahrt einfach mal radl und denkt net soviel drüber nach ... wenn man den Dacia kauft darf man auch net erwarten so wie in nem Bentley zu reisen ...


----------



## B.Scheuert (19. Juni 2012)

rm7lover schrieb:


> mich würd allerdings interessieren, wie man ne delle aus nem standrohr wieder rausdrücken kann??????


Das habe ich bereits angedeutet. Falls das wirklich jemand vor hat, gebe ich auch Details weiter.



san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich hätte das Ding eh erstmal komplett zerlegt und in Ruhe wieder zusammen gebaut. Das kostet einen Nachmittag und danach ist man mit dem Ding vertraut und weiß genau, wo es knirscht und wo nicht.


Ich behaupte, dass ca.50-80% aller DH-Rad-Besitzer(über alle Marken hinweg) nicht dazu in der Lage sind. Auch wenn sie das gesamte dafür nötige Werkzeug hätten.



Wolfplayer schrieb:


> wie unfaehig muss man sein...I*m*busgroesse


 schönes Eigentor... passt aber gut zum Thread. 



cliomare schrieb:


> Wenn man hier mitliest, bekommt man den Eindruck dass die Hauptkunden von YT großteils pubertierende Jugendliche sind, die keine Ahnung von MTB und Technik haben.


 Schau dich mal im gesamten DH-Bereich um. Den Anteil der Leute, die Ahnung von Technik bzw. ihr Rad "verstanden" haben, finde ich erschreckend gering. Es fährt so viel Hightech-Material herum, dessen Potential nichtmal ansatzweise genutzt wird, dass ich nicht weiß, ob ich darüber lachen oder weinen soll. 



> Kann natürlich auch daran liegen, dass diejenigen mit ein bischen Ahnung hier nicht dauernd rumposten


...sondern selbst schrauben und fahren.  Wer keine Ahnung hat, und auch kaum bis keine Eigeninitiative bei der Problemlösung zeigt, hat sich mMn. den falschen Sport ausgesucht. Ich stand YT(als Direktvertrieb) zunächst kritisch gegenüber, da ich der Meinung war, dass Junge Talente einen Ansprechpartner in der Nähe brauchen, der bei technischen Problemen hilft. Mittlerweile sehe ich das anders: Viele Händler haben selbst keine Ahnung von DH-Rädern und es gibt für ziemlich alles Hilfestellungen(oft sogar als Video) im Netz. Falls man wirklich mal ein Problem hat, das nicht mit Google, über die Suche hier im Forum oder eine Mail/Anruf beim Hersteller zu lösen ist, kann man hier gezielt fragen und erhält in den meisten Fällen auch brauchbare Antworten.
Herr Willared hat mal ungefähr folgendes gesagt: Wer Downhill fährt, muss auch mehr oder weniger alles selbst schrauben können.



LordLinchpin schrieb:


> die leute kaufen sich die besten teile die auf dem markt sind, haben aber absolut keine ahnung und kommen dann mit fragen wie: meine 888 ist so soft, ist das normal oder legt sich das noch? Holt euch einfache technik, die reicht für den großteil von euch vollkommen aus


Das kannst du den bereits erwähnten 60-90% aller DH-Fahrer, nicht nur YT-Fahrern sagen. Leider versteht das kaum einer und daher weiß auch kaum jemand solche Tipps zu schätzen. Der Sport boom leider so heftig, dass man mittlerweile nichtmal mehr auf gesunden Menschenverstand bei den Fahrern vertrauen kann - nachzulesen z.B. erst neulich im Winterberg-Thread. Technisches Verständnis, Eigeninitiative und die Einsicht, dass Einsteigerräder für Einsteiger oft besser sind, als die High-End-Produkte, kann man erst recht nicht erwarten.


----------



## S*P*J (19. Juni 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ich weiß dass es ein gutes angebot war, aber jetzt ist genau der punkt den ich vor nem halben jahr angemerkt habe: die leute kaufen sich die besten teile die auf dem markt sind, haben aber absolut keine ahnung und kommen dann mit fragen wie: meine 888 ist so soft, ist das normal oder legt sich das noch? Holt euch einfache technik, die reicht für den großteil von euch vollkommen aus



3gang rad reicht fuer die meisten yt kunden aus


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Juni 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (19. Juni 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Es fährt so viel Hightech-Material herum, dessen Potential nichtmal ansatzweise genutzt wird, dass ich nicht weiß, ob ich darüber lachen oder weinen soll.



wie bei jedem PKW und LKW im strassenverkehr. selbst auf der nordschleife fährt fast niemand ans limit. 

aber wo ist das limit? vergleichen wir doch danny hart mit gee bei der letzten WM. 

ich fahr auch nicht ans limit, bin nicht mehr 18 jahre alt.


----------



## Astgabel (19. Juni 2012)

Eben im alter wird mal Langsamer  
also soll das ja dann wohl immer bedeuten das nur die Freaks mit dem Hightech Zeug fahren dürfen und die " Normalos" den "alten Müll" oder ?

Zurück zum Thema. 

Auf der 360° ansicht bei TUES 2.0 auf der YT Hompage sieht man auch daß das Rad versetzt ist.


----------



## fone (19. Juni 2012)

Muffley schrieb:


> nur mal so: es heisst *Inbus*, nicht Imbus oder Imbuss oder Imbiss oder intus. Wer sich das nicht merken kann nennt das ganze Innensechskant. Danke.



imbus spricht sich viel schöner.


----------



## geosnow (19. Juni 2012)

Garn nicht. jeder sollte das bike fahren, das ihm am besten gefällt und er sich auch leisten kann. ein gutes fahrwerk und das hat das tues, ist immer gut. 

Schade ist nur, dass die wenigsten fahrradmechaniker mit dh bikes was anfangen können.


----------



## Astgabel (19. Juni 2012)

fone schrieb:


> imbus spricht sich viel schöner.



Stimmt und deshalb hab i a schwäbische gosch un i muss koi hochdeitsch känne gell 

@ geosnow

Genau so ist es.


----------



## chrischo (19. Juni 2012)

Hat mir jemand evtl. n guten Guide zum Cane Creek DB find iwie nichts brauchbares.


----------



## fone (19. Juni 2012)

schwäbisch spricht sich nicht schöner.


----------



## teatimetom (19. Juni 2012)

chrischo schrieb:


> Hat mir jemand evtl. n guten Guide zum Cane Creek DB find iwie nichts brauchbares.



wasch willsch wisse und hast dasch handbuch gelese, das finde ich sehr hilfreich


----------



## chrischo (19. Juni 2012)

Ich bin selber Schwabe probier es aber so gut wie möglich in einem Forum zu unterlassen Schwäbisch zu schreiben ;P auch wenn's einfach geil ist. 

Die Bedienungsanleitung hab ich leider nicht mitbekommen ... dann les ich mir halt eine ausm Internet durch. Mir gehts halt um die genauen Einstellungs Möglichkeiten 

Um dich zu korrigieren das heißt: "was willsch wissa und hasch des Handbuch glesa" so ;P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (19. Juni 2012)

München liegt auch nicht in Schwaben, darum entschuldige 
ich wollte auf folgenden Punkt hinaus:
Das Internethandbuch ist das beste Dokument was ein Federunghersteller produziert hat, äusserst kompetent.
Aber, Frag mich einfach hier, ich sags dir auch.


----------



## chrischo (19. Juni 2012)

Garkein Problem. Dieser DB Dämpfer hat ja diese vier Einstellungen, daher wollte ich wissen was HSC, LSC, HSR, LSR bedeutet und was ich mit diesen Einstellugen erreichen kann. Dann spar ich mir das durchlesen ;P danke schonmal


----------



## teatimetom (19. Juni 2012)

Mkay. also kurzversion: LowSpeed(Compression)/ (Rebound)    ////\\\\     HS(Compression) oder (Rebound)
LSC: Beinflusst die Ride height, also wie hoch oder nieder im Federweg zu stehst, auch ansprechverhalten auf kleine Schläge
HSC: Schläge die Tief in den Federweg gehen, hohe Schaftgeschwindkeiten, Ein Drop z.B.
LSR: Normales Ausfedern auf kleine Schläge bzw. Ride height
HSR: TIefes Ausfeder, z.B. Drop. 
Mit LSR und HSR kann man dem Fahrwek beibringen bei Drops langsam auszufedern und bei normalen Schlägen schneller. 
langversion: Manual lesen, ischechgut 

Noch Fragen ?


----------



## chrischo (19. Juni 2012)

Alles klar, aber dann hab ich wenigstens schonmal einen Ansatz. Super danke aber die Bedinungsanleitung wird wohl trotzdem dran Glauben müssen!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (19. Juni 2012)

LSC ist eher Wippanfälligkeit im Wiegetritt, SAG bestimmst du über die Vorspannund und die Feder. 

Auf der Website ist übrigens auch eine "Voreinstellung" für den CCDB im Tues.


----------



## teatimetom (19. Juni 2012)

Ride height und Sag sind zwei grundverschiedene Sachen. 
das eine ist die Federkraft, das andere wie die Dämpfung dein Fahrwerk oben hält. probiers aus 

Die Voreinstellung is eh eingestellt am CCDB, ´haben wir leztens kontrolliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2012)

Drum hab ich ins Switch wieder einen VanillaRC...der funktioniert ohne Ende

G.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (19. Juni 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Ride height und Sag sind zwei grundverschiedene Sachen.
> das eine ist die Federkraft, das andere wie die Dämpfung dein Fahrwerk oben hält. probiers aus
> 
> Die Voreinstellung is eh eingestellt am CCDB, ´haben wir leztens kontrolliert.




Werde ich nicht ausprobieren, zumindest nicht extra um das herauszufinden 
Werde mir einfach ein passendes Setup ausgehend vom Voreingestellten (bzw. Vorgeschlagenen) suchen.

Und nach all dem, was hier so stand, werde ich das lieber noch mal selbst prüfen und einstellen.


----------



## chrischo (19. Juni 2012)

Naja ich bin an die Sache erstmal so rann gegangen. Einfach mal schrauben und guggn was passiert ;D aber iwie bin ich daraus nicht unbedingt argh viel schlauer geworden, n bissl was hat sich getan dann dacht ich mir, ich frag einfach mal im Forum ;P


----------



## B.Scheuert (19. Juni 2012)

geosnow schrieb:


> aber wo ist das limit? vergleichen wir doch danny hart mit gee bei der letzten WM.
> 
> ich fahr auch nicht ans limit, bin nicht mehr 18 jahre alt.


Ich habe nicht davon geschrieben, das Rad ans Limit zu bringen. Das ist immer ein diffuses Thema. Die DH-Pros würden uns alle auf einem alten, schlecht ausgestatteten Big Hit von 2005 abziehen, weil auch der Fahrer ein Faktor fürs "Limit" ist. Es ging mir darum, dass es verdammt viele Fahrer gibt, die das Potential ihres Gefährts nicht *ansatzweise* erkennen, weil sie z.B. nichtmal wissen, was die bunten Rädchen an Gabel und Dämpfer bewirken. Und diese Leute sagen dann teilweise auch noch, dass die Gabel nicht gut funktioniert und sie sich 'ne neue holen wollen - mit noch mehr bunten Knöpfen, die sie erst recht nicht bedienen können. Glaub mir, ich habe da schon so viel erlebt, dass ich wirklich nicht weiß, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.


Astgabel schrieb:


> Eben im alter wird mal Langsamer
> also soll das ja dann wohl immer bedeuten das nur die Freaks mit dem Hightech Zeug fahren dürfen und die " Normalos" den "alten Müll" oder ?


Nein, das soll zunächst bedeuten, dass haufenweise Material durch die Gegend fährt, dessen Potential nicht genutzt wird, was ich zumindest schade finde. Aber auch, dass viele Fahrer mit weniger Verstellmöglichkeiten besser bedient wären, weil man mit mehr Knöpfchen auch mehr falsch machen kann. Gerade Einsteiger, weil denen einfach die Er*fahr*ung fehlt, um Veränderungen/Verbesserungen feststellen zu können. Das versteht aber kaum jemand, weil alle denken dass mehr = besser ist(und was mehr kostet muss ja auch besser sein). Mich reizt zwar mittlerweile z.B. die getrennte, extern verstellbare HSC und LSC am CCDB(weil mir das evtl. ein Shimstack Tuning erspart), vor 3 Jahren hätte ich damit aber noch nichts anfangen können. Getrennte Zugstufen brauche ich aber nicht und will ich auch nicht haben. Das macht es nur noch komplizierter, ein passendes Setup zu finden.

Ich bin übrigens auch nichtmehr der Jüngste, sicherlich nicht der schnellste und sowieso eher im Freeride-Bereich unterwegs - auf einem entsprechend abgestimmten Tues Ltd., das "eigentlich" eine DH-Rennmaschine sein soll.


----------



## PierreA85 (19. Juni 2012)

bin auch am überlegen ob ich den CCDB gegen mienen Manitou Revox Tausche bevor der CCDB total zerkratzt..


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Juni 2012)

Hä? Hast du den Plastikschutz abgemacht?

Bin heut in Wibe nur durch die Gegend geflogen, war irgendwie nicht mein Tag. Schaltauge und Pedalachse verbogen. Weiß jemand ob die Achsen von Deity passen?


----------



## S*P*J (19. Juni 2012)

und wann verschiebt der Admin diesen Opferthread endlich aus den Topnews...

die bunten Rädchen Posts, und sonstige dumme Fragen zum den dazugehörigen Komponenten dieser Alditüte haben hier nichts zu suchen!!!


----------



## Wolfplayer (19. Juni 2012)

S*P*J schrieb:


> und wann verschiebt der Admin diesen Opferthread endlich aus den Topnews...
> 
> die bunten Rädchen Posts, und sonstige dumme Fragen zum den dazugehörigen Komponenten dieser Alditüte haben hier nichts zu suchen!!!



der war gut


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Juni 2012)




----------



## yoyo (19. Juni 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (19. Juni 2012)

S*P*J schrieb:


> und wann verschiebt der Admin diesen Opferthread endlich aus den Topnews...
> 
> die bunten Rädchen Posts, und sonstige dumme Fragen zum den dazugehörigen Komponenten dieser Alditüte haben hier nichts zu suchen!!!



Hat hier jemand die Null gewählt?


----------



## Mirko29 (19. Juni 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand die Null gewählt?



Offensichtlich... Manche Leute können halt einfach nicht das Maul halten.


----------



## Wolfplayer (20. Juni 2012)

wenn mal die YT Schnaepchenjaeger hier mit Ihrem rumheulen aufhoeren wuerden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dann haetten wir nichts mehr zu kommentieren, denn wie heist es doch so nett ...

wer den Schaden hat braucht fuer den Spot nicht zu sorgen


----------



## Mirko29 (20. Juni 2012)

Mein Bike funktioniert jedenfalls wie es soll. Es ist vollständig, es schleift nix und auch wenn der Hinterbau vielleicht etwas aus der Mitte ist, fährt es doch geradeaus. Ich jedenfalls fahre das Ding bis es kaputt geht. Und wenn der Rahmen irgendwann platt sein sollte, freu ich mich immernoch drüber, weil es den geschenkt zu den Komponenten gab. Die, wenn man die Internetpreise zusammenrechnet, immernoch günstiger waren als wenn ich sie so gekauft hätte.

Ich denke das einige die hier rumflamen einfach sehr neidisch sind das Sie nicht zuschlagen könnten, und sei es nur wegen der Komponenten...


----------



## timmeygasmus (20. Juni 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> wenn mal die YT Schnaepchenjaeger hier mit Ihrem rumheulen aufhoeren wuerden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist, wie sich in nem Seat-Forum anzumelden, um den Leuten dann zu erzählen, was sie doch für harte Versager sind, weil sie sich keinen Benz gekauft haben.

Irgendwie schon fast.... bemitleidenswert.


----------



## LordLinchpin (20. Juni 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Ich denke das einige die hier rumflamen einfach sehr neidisch sind das Sie nicht zuschlagen könnten, und sei es nur wegen der Komponenten...



das ist aber eine gewagte these


----------



## Mirko29 (20. Juni 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> das ist aber eine gewagte these



Aber durchaus haltbar...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (20. Juni 2012)

@S*P*J: Feier doch einfach das Specialized Demo Carbon weiter und lass uns in Ruhe hier, keiner hört dich hier so gern reden wie du selbst! Und wenn Du den Thread unbedingt aus den Top News haben willst wend dich an einen Admin, kann doch für so en klugen kopf wie dich nich so en großes problem darstellen oder?


----------



## Klee93 (20. Juni 2012)

Ist hier jemand von wien oder von niederösterreich der fürs tues 2.0 ein Schaltauge zu verkaufen hätte? Ich brauch sehr dringend eins und meine bestellten kommen nicht rechtzeitig an... Ich würds gegenenenfalls abholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (20. Juni 2012)

timmeygasmus schrieb:


> Irgendwie schon fast.... bemitleidenswert.



ach komm, so schlecht sind die yt bikes doch gar nicht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Juni 2012)

Ist es denn abgebrochen oder nur verbogen? Ich habs gestern geschafft ein 45 Grad verbogenes wieder geradezubiegen.

Was anderes: Ich glaub die Griffe sind mir zu dünn bzw. zu wenig gepolstert. Jedenfalls verkrampfen meine Hände stark. Leider sind die Odi Rogue grad mit roten Endkappen nirgends lieferbar. Weiß jemand ob man die Yt-Endkappen oder mit anderen, ähnlich dicken Griffen kombinieren kann?


----------



## Klee93 (20. Juni 2012)

Ist leider abgerissen... schaltwerk, kette und schaltzug natürlich auch kaputt -.- die teile hab ich aber schon. laufrad musste auch neu zentriert werden. nur das schaltauge fehlt..


----------



## san_andreas (20. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Was anderes: Ich glaub die Griffe sind mir zu dünn bzw. zu wenig gepolstert. Jedenfalls verkrampfen meine Hände stark. Leider sind die Odi Rogue grad mit roten Endkappen nirgends lieferbar. Weiß jemand ob man die Yt-Endkappen oder mit anderen, ähnlich dicken Griffen kombinieren kann?



Nimm die hier, sind super vom Grip und rot lieferbar: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Griffe/Oury-Lock-On-Grips-Bonus-Pack-mit-ODI-Klemmen::944.html


----------



## Wolfplayer (20. Juni 2012)

timmeygasmus schrieb:


> Das ist, wie sich in nem Seat-Forum anzumelden, um den Leuten dann zu erzählen, was sie doch für harte Versager sind, weil sie sich keinen Benz gekauft haben.
> 
> Irgendwie schon fast.... bemitleidenswert.



noe denn mein Izimu war billiger als Euer LTD also wer hat hier den Benz
1 Woche Lieferzeit und laeuft und laeuft und laeuft
in der Zeit die Ihr gewartet habt und Pfusch bekommt, habe ich meins schon fast wieder abgerockt und braeuchte ein Neues


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (20. Juni 2012)

Kannst nem Trapper halt net in de Colt schei$$en! 

Glückwunsch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timmeygasmus (20. Juni 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> noe denn mein Izimu war billiger als Euer LTD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was meinst Du denn wen das hier interessiert?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (20. Juni 2012)

Lass Ihn doch, der rubbelt sich gerade noch einen auf sein Izimu und dann gehts weiter mit den Erkenntnissen


----------



## Wolfplayer (20. Juni 2012)

genau


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Juni 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Nimm die hier, sind super vom Grip und rot lieferbar: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Griffe/Oury-Lock-On-Grips-Bonus-Pack-mit-ODI-Klemmen::944.html



Danke für den Tipp! Hast du einen Vergliech zu den Rogue oder ähnlich dicken/weichen Griffen? Bin die am rdc gefahren und fand die super.


----------



## san_andreas (20. Juni 2012)

Die Ourys sind ähnlich dick wie die Rogue, nur noch etwas weicher und greifen sich dadurch noch besser.


----------



## yoobee (20. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Leider sind die Odi Rogue grad mit roten Endkappen nirgends lieferbar. Weiß jemand ob man die Yt-Endkappen oder mit anderen, ähnlich dicken Griffen kombinieren kann?



http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=46&products_id=10475

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=46&products_id=2172


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (20. Juni 2012)

Dieses ist Produkt momentan nicht verfügbar!


----------



## cycophilipp (20. Juni 2012)

re4ljunglist schrieb:


> kannst nem trapper halt net in de colt schei$$en!



:d


----------



## teatimetom (20. Juni 2012)

Klee93 schrieb:


> Ist leider abgerissen... schaltwerk, kette und schaltzug natürlich auch kaputt -.- die teile hab ich aber schon. laufrad musste auch neu zentriert werden. nur das schaltauge fehlt..



Do it Chainless !  
macht wirklich sehr viel Spaß wennst genug Gefälle im Park hast.


----------



## yoobee (20. Juni 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Dieses ist Produkt momentan nicht verfügbar!



Eben war es das noch! Da war jemand schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Juni 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Dieses ist Produkt momentan nicht verfügbar!



akshdpusdpugf 

zu langsam. Die Ourys sind halt komplett rot, das ist mir too much. Rote Endkappen reichen mir. Passen die Spank-Dinger denn an die Odi's?


----------



## yoobee (20. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Passen die Spank-Dinger denn an die Odi's?



Denke schon. Kannst ja auch die Originale nehmen:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/4982?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]

Seh grad, die haben auch die griffe lieferbar:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p4977_Rogue-Lock-on-Lenkergriffe-.html


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2012)

yoobee schrieb:


> Eben war es das noch! Da war jemand schnell



 Ich  Für den Preis hät ich sogar gleich 3 Satz bestellt, waren aber nur noch 2Paar Lieferbar

G.


----------



## yoobee (20. Juni 2012)

Das nächste Mal schlag ich selber zu und stell sie in den Bikemarkt


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (20. Juni 2012)

yoobee schrieb:


> Seh grad, die haben auch die griffe lieferbar:
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p4977_Rogue-Lock-on-Lenkergriffe-.html



kann ich die original klemmringe verwenden? quasi nur die griffe tauschen? bin auf arbeit kann es nich checken 

achso und noch etwas futter: welche I*n*busgröße brauche ich


----------



## san_andreas (20. Juni 2012)

Die Lizard Skins "Peat" sind auf sehr angenehm, kommen auch von ODI.


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Juni 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> kann ich die original klemmringe verwenden? quasi nur die griffe tauschen? bin auf arbeit kann es nich checken



Nein, geht nicht. Die Spank-Dinger könnten aber gehen. Wobei da nicht klar ist ob nur 2 Klemmringe im Lieferunfang enthalten sind oder auch Endkappen.


----------



## teatimetom (20. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre die Race Face Diabolus Griffe, angenehme Dicke, kommen von ODI


----------



## maximal (20. Juni 2012)

Hab gerade mal bei YT nachgefragt ob man die Dämpferbuchsen und Gedöns vom CCDB auch für die Montage von nem Vivid nehmen kann:

JA, lt Herrn Willig 1:1 übertragbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (20. Juni 2012)

hätte ich dir auch sagen können 

Warum ccdb raus ?


----------



## Saitex (20. Juni 2012)

Wisst ihr vllt ob bzw wann das Noton 2.0 angekündigt wird? YT schafft es nicht auf solche Anfragen zu reagieren -.-


----------



## Mirko29 (20. Juni 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Lizard Skins "Peat" sind auf sehr angenehm, kommen auch von ODI.



Kann ich bestätigen. Fahre sie auch auf dem Ltd in rot...


----------



## B.Scheuert (20. Juni 2012)

@Saitex: Meine Info (ohne GewÃ¤hr) ist, dass es erst vorgestellt wird, wenn es auch lieferbar ist. Wenn also Rahmen und Teile auf Lager sind, kommt es in den Onlineshop und ist ab dann auch bestellbar. Das Ausstellungsmodell, von dem bereits Fotos gepostet wurden, muss nicht unbedingt die Serienausstattung haben. Ich tippe auf unter 16Kg und rund 2500â¬.


----------



## Saitex (20. Juni 2012)

Und wieder mit Hammerschmidt oder? 

THX B.Scheuert (guter Name!)
Welche Fotos?^^


----------



## Astgabel (20. Juni 2012)

Die hier z.b.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.367656819950347.78472.145435915505773&type=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (20. Juni 2012)

Ich meinte eigentlich das hier aus Winterberg oder das vom Hausbesuch.
Hammerschmidt passt nicht ins Konzept und würde evtl. für mehr als 16Kg sorgen. Das Noton 2.0 soll eine robuste aber trotzdem leichte Spaßmaschine für Bikeparks werden; verspielter als das Tues und ohne DH-Fahrwerk. Bergauf fahren ist damit trotzdem eher nicht vorgesehen. Daher wird wohl die Descendant rein kommen. 
Als großer Touren-Freerider mit Hammerschmidt ist das Wicked 170(mit dem Rahmen vom alten Noton)gedacht.


----------



## rush_dc (20. Juni 2012)

Saitex schrieb:


> Wisst ihr vllt ob bzw wann das Noton 2.0 angekündigt wird? YT schafft es nicht auf solche Anfragen zu reagieren -.-



steht doch alles hier: http://www.yt-industries.com/de/preview/noton-20/


----------



## Saitex (20. Juni 2012)

Schade...
war schon gespannt auf das neu Noton. Habe erwartet das es auch mit einer Hammerschmidt rauskommt. Ich bin der Meinung mal gelesen zu haben das YT selbst meinte das sie die Hammerschmidt auch beim nächsten einbauen wollen... -.-


----------



## Deleted 148456 (20. Juni 2012)

maximal schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal bei YT nachgefragt ob man die Dämpferbuchsen und Gedöns vom CCDB auch für die Montage von nem Vivid nehmen kann:
> 
> JA, lt Herrn Willig 1:1 übertragbar.



Würde auch einen Vivid reinbauen, wie lächerlich ist das denn?
Also bitte, was läuft schief?


----------



## B.Scheuert (20. Juni 2012)

Barricade schrieb:


> Würde auch einen Vivid reinbauen, wie lächerlich ist das denn?
> Also bitte, was läuft schief?


Nichts läuft schief:



B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Nein, das soll zunächst bedeuten, dass haufenweise Material durch die  Gegend fährt, dessen Potential nicht genutzt wird, was ich zumindest  schade finde. Aber auch, dass viele Fahrer mit weniger  Verstellmöglichkeiten besser bedient wären, weil man mit mehr Knöpfchen  auch mehr falsch machen kann. Gerade Einsteiger, weil denen einfach die  Er*fahr*ung fehlt, um Veränderungen/Verbesserungen feststellen zu  können. Das versteht aber kaum jemand, weil alle denken dass mehr =  besser ist(und was mehr kostet muss ja auch besser sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was spricht dagegen, einen CCDB in gutem Zustand zu verkaufen oder erstmal in die Ecke zu legen, wenn man damit (noch) nichts anfangen kann? Und welchen Dämpfer fahren Worldcup Fahrer, die eine Boxxer im Rad haben? Richtig, einen gut abgestimmten Vivid. Und den bekommt man inkl. Tuning günstiger als einen CCDB.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (20. Juni 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Nichts läuft schief:
> 
> 
> Was spricht dagegen, einen CCDB in gutem Zustand zu verkaufen oder erstmal in die Ecke zu legen, wenn man damit (noch) nichts anfangen kann? Und welchen Dämpfer fahren Worldcup Fahrer, die eine Boxxer im Rad haben? Richtig, einen gut abgestimmten Vivid. Und den bekommt man inkl. Tuning günstiger als einen CCDB.



Ich dachte ihr YT Fahrer seid so stolz darauf das ihr gutes Material für wenig geld bekommen habt? (Bis auf die Rahmen, die sind ja anscheinend Dreck!)
Aber wenn ich am Dämpfer 4 einstellungsmöglichkeiten habe ist alles sch..?e oder was? 
Das ist in meinen Augen lächerlich!!!!


----------



## Justin_Sane (20. Juni 2012)

Geil geil...ist ja fast so unterhaltsam wie bei der AMS, wenn man die Kommentare "Audi vs. BMW" verfolgt!

Aber ich muss sagen...das hier hat auch schon Potential für "Cola und Chips"...definitiv!

Ich mach mir auf jeden Fall mal jetzt ein Bier auf und freue mich, dass es mir im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen hier verdammt gut. Und zwar in ALLEN Belangen!

Tschüss Kinder...bitte weiter machen!


----------



## Deleted 148456 (20. Juni 2012)

Justin_Sane schrieb:


> Geil geil...ist ja fast so unterhaltsam wie bei der AMS, wenn man die Kommentare "Audi vs. BMW" verfolgt!
> 
> Aber ich muss sagen...das hier hat auch schon Potential für "Cola und Chips"...definitiv!
> 
> ...



Du hast sicher auch schon bei YT bestellt!
Der Dicke ist ja so sympatisch! Der Rest is ja egal!


----------



## Justin_Sane (20. Juni 2012)

Bei mir prallste mit deinen peinlichen geistigen Ergüssen vollkommen ab! 

Hat was mit geistiger Reife zu tun...falls dir das was sagt. Ich befürchte aber eher nicht! 

Ach übrigens...cheers! 

Würde auch liebend gerne mit dir anstossen...aber Kinder dürfen ja kein Alkohol trinken! Trinkste halt bisschen Malzbier...tut dir sicherlich gut!


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Juni 2012)

Barricade schrieb:


> Ich dachte ihr YT Fahrer seid so stolz darauf das ihr gutes Material für wenig geld bekommen habt? (Bis auf die Rahmen, die sind ja anscheinend Dreck!)
> Aber wenn ich am Dämpfer 4 einstellungsmöglichkeiten habe ist alles sch..?e oder was?
> Das ist in meinen Augen lächerlich!!!!



Deine Unterstellungen sind amüsant. Stell dir vor, ein Vivid funktioniert mit dem richtigen Tune und Setup wahrscheinlich genausogut in dem Rahmen wie der CCDB - der bietet halt mehr Verstellmöglichkeiten. Den Vivid gabs bei crc vor kurzem für 105 neu. Mit Verkauf von Deemax und CCDB könnte man den Preis vom Rad fast auf 2k drücken und würde auf dem Trail keinen großen Unterschied merken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (20. Juni 2012)

Den extralangen CCDB werden nicht so viele brauchen können. Das ist doch ein 267er oder ?


----------



## Justin_Sane (20. Juni 2012)

Jepp!


----------



## maximal (20. Juni 2012)

Justin_Sane schrieb:


> Bei mir prallste mit deinen peinlichen geistigen Ergüssen vollkommen ab!
> 
> Hat was mit geistiger Reife zu tun...falls dir das was sagt. Ich befürchte aber eher nicht!
> 
> ...




Alter! ich will auchn Bier!


----------



## Justin_Sane (20. Juni 2012)

Oh Gott...noch so ein YT-Fahrer! Aber einer der gut abgeht! Selbst gesehen! 

Sonntag sind wir wieder unterwegs! HD oder Beerfelden!


----------



## B.Scheuert (20. Juni 2012)

Barricade schrieb:


> Ich dachte ihr YT Fahrer seid so stolz darauf das ihr gutes Material für wenig geld bekommen habt? (Bis auf die Rahmen, die sind ja anscheinend Dreck!)
> Aber wenn ich am Dämpfer 4 einstellungsmöglichkeiten habe ist alles sch..?e oder was?
> Das ist in meinen Augen lächerlich!!!!



Dein Verständnis von Stolz ist seltsam und etwas mehr Lesekompetenz würde dazu führen, dass ich dich ernst nehmen könnte. Naja, es gibt eben Leute, die immer einen Grund zum haten brauchen, auch wenn dieser noch so lächerlich ist. Man blamiert sich eben, so gut man kann. 
Es gibt aber auch Leute, die ihr Rad fahren und glücklich sind. Mein "Drecksrahmen" hatte übrigens nie einen CCDB verbaut und funktioniert seit über einem Jahr problemlos.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (20. Juni 2012)

Ich nehms mit humor!
Und jeder der von mir ein Bier will kann gerne vorbeikommen
Meine Meinung zu YT wird sich trotzdem nie ändern!


----------



## LordLinchpin (21. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ist es denn abgebrochen oder nur verbogen? Ich habs gestern geschafft ein 45 Grad verbogenes wieder geradezubiegen



schonmal gehört dass alu nicht so gerne stark gebogen wird? so mit materialschwächung und so?


----------



## Astgabel (21. Juni 2012)

LordLinchpin schon mal gehöhrt das man sowas auch normal sagen kann ? Nicht mit so einem gewissen Unterton und so.


----------



## yoyo (21. Juni 2012)

Außerdem gehts hier um ein Schaltauge?! Was soll der Mist? Ich fahre lieber ein geradegebogenes, geschwächtes Schaltauge als gar nicht zu fahren, weil ich kein Schaltauge habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Juni 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> schonmal gehört dass alu nicht so gerne stark gebogen wird? so mit materialschwächung und so?


----------



## fone (21. Juni 2012)

was ist denn jetzt mit den hinterbauten?


----------



## chrischo (21. Juni 2012)

Also meiner passt ;D und faehrt sich extrem gut ! ;P


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. Juni 2012)

same here! alles gerade!


----------



## Mirko29 (21. Juni 2012)

Meiner scheint auch grade zu sein. Rad ist zwar nicht gleichweit von den Kettenstreben entfernt, aber es schleift nix und es sieht relativ grade zum Sitzrohr aus...


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Juni 2012)

fone schrieb:


> was ist denn jetzt mit den hinterbauten?



Hab noch keine Antwort von Yt. 

Wollte einen Spacer über die obere Brücke der Gabel machen damit der Klemmbereich am Schaft größer wird aber die Spacer sind zu breit und liegen dann am Schaft auf. Werd ich wohl abschleifen müssen oder ist das wurscht wenn die Hälfte die Schafklemmung 4mm übersteht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (21. Juni 2012)

fone schrieb:


> was ist denn jetzt mit den hinterbauten?



Alles OK! Der Hinterbau ist halt asymmetrisch, schaut es Euch an der Lagerung mal genau an. Wichtig ist, dass das Rad mittig zum Rahmen und spurgerade steht!


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Juni 2012)

Das ist bei mir nicht der Fall und es gibt auch Rahmen die nahezu symmetrisch sind.


----------



## yoobee (21. Juni 2012)

Wieviel Spiel hat Dein Hinterrad vorm Festziehen der Achse? Bei mir kann ich die Ausrichtung leicht korrigieren, so 2...3 mm am Reifen.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (21. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hab noch keine Antwort von Yt.
> 
> Wollte einen Spacer über die obere Brücke der Gabel machen damit der Klemmbereich am Schaft größer wird aber die Spacer sind zu breit und liegen dann am Schaft auf. Werd ich wohl abschleifen müssen oder ist das wurscht wenn die Hälfte die Schafklemmung 4mm übersteht?



Watt?!? Verstehe nicht, was Du meinst! Klemmt die obere Brücke nur einen Teil der Gabelrohre?

Markus


----------



## yoobee (21. Juni 2012)

Hab ich auch nicht verstanden.


----------



## cycophilipp (21. Juni 2012)

Barricade schrieb:


> Ich nehms mit humor!
> Und jeder der von mir ein Bier will kann gerne vorbeikommen
> Meine Meinung zu YT wird sich trotzdem nie ändern!



auf Deutsch - engstirnig!


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Juni 2012)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Watt?!? Verstehe nicht, was Du meinst! Klemmt die obere Brücke nur einen Teil der Gabelrohre?
> 
> Markus



Nein, ich mein den Schaft. Der wird von der Brücke nur zu 75% geklemmt und die Spacer sind zu breit um sie über die Brücke zu montieren. Im Shop in Wibe hats geheißen die Brücke könnte den Schaft so nicht effektiv klemmen. Bei normalen Vorabauten soll der Schaft ja auch ein paar Milimeter unterhalb der Oberkante enden aber da ist der Klemmbereich auch wesentlich größer.



yoobee schrieb:


> Wieviel Spiel hat Dein Hinterrad vorm Festziehen der Achse? Bei mir kann ich die Ausrichtung leicht korrigieren, so 2...3 mm am Reifen.



Das versteh ich jetzt nicht. Bin grade nicht da wo das Bike ist aber die Achse zieht doch den Hinterbau auf die Ende der Nabe zusammen. Wo soll ich da was korrigieren können?


----------



## Mirko29 (21. Juni 2012)

Ich versteh das auch nicht  Hast du Spacer von unter der Brücke über die Brücke montiert, oder wie sollen wir das verstehen?


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Juni 2012)

Ja, genau das will ich machen damit der Schaft vollständig von der Brücke geklemmt wird.


----------



## Mirko29 (21. Juni 2012)

Ok, hab ich auch gemacht. Ist zwar etwas eng, aber passt. Ich mach gleich mal ein Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Juni 2012)

Hm, bei mir liegt der Spacer dann auf dem Schaft auf. Vorbauschrauben hab ich auch schon geläst. Bleibt wohl nur noch abschleifen.


----------



## timothekid (21. Juni 2012)

wo wir grad beim thema sind. 
ich hab zwar noch nich mein rad aber wenn ich es bekomme weiß ich schonmal bescheid.
durch die doppelbrücke wird doch die aheadkralle überflüssig oder?
normalerweiße sollte ein normaler vorbau ja bisschen über den schaft rausgucken.
wie ist das jetz mit der doppelbrücke?


----------



## Mirko29 (21. Juni 2012)

So ist es auch bei der Doppelbrücke. Kralle ist nach wie vor drin und wird über die Spacer gespannt.

Edit: @Tabletop. Hab mal 2 Fotos in mein Album gepackt...


----------



## maximal (21. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hm, bei mir liegt der Spacer dann auf dem Schaft auf. Vorbauschrauben hab ich auch schon geläst. Bleibt wohl nur noch abschleifen.



Nimm halt nen schmaleren Spacer. Fettig.


----------



## Mirko29 (21. Juni 2012)

Also bei mir gings im Prinzip ohne Probleme mit den vorhandenen. Allerdings hab ich, als ich merkte das ich die Spacer so nicht drüberkriege, den Vorbau komplett demontiert. Dann gings...


----------



## fone (21. Juni 2012)

achso, der spacer passt nicht in die aussparung vom vorbau? war bei meinem spank-zeug ähnlich. die spacer die ich rumfliegen habe sind auch alle unterschiedlich.


----------



## Bebbo (21. Juni 2012)

Besorg dir doch einfach einen Carbonspacer! Die sind etwas schmaler als die Roten von YT. Hab ich auch so gemacht weil ich keine Lust hatte den schönen eloxierten Spacer abzuschleifen


----------



## maximal (21. Juni 2012)

Spiess...ähm Spacerthread!


----------



## Norrin Radd (21. Juni 2012)

Alles schön mittig bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (21. Juni 2012)

Norrin Radd schrieb:


> Alles schön mittig bei mir.



Naja, die Reifenmitte ist schon so 2..3mm rechts vom "200mm"-Pfeil 

Wie bei mir, im Toleranzbereich


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Juni 2012)

Norrin Radd schrieb:


> Alles schön mittig bei mir.


----------



## pollgass (22. Juni 2012)

Das Sattelrohr ist bei mir auch 2-3mm nach rechts verschoben...dafür ist der Reifen exakt mittig...


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Juni 2012)

Wie stellt ihr das eigentlich fest? In der Flucht ist die Sicht ja durch den Rahmen verdeckt. Ich weiß halt nur wenn das vordere Laufrad deckungsgleich zum Steuerrohr ist dann ist es das auch zum Hauptrahmen. Sitzrohr ist wiederum in der Flucht zu Letzterem und das hintere Laufrad ist in meinem Fall stark dazu versetzt. Wahrscheinlich genau um die 5mm die ich an den Kettenstreben messe.

Ich vermute mal die Klitsche wo die Rahmen geschweißt werden beschäftigt entweder enorm inkompetente Schweisser oder was eher wahrscheinlich ist: kam an die Kapazitätsgrenze.


----------



## chrischo (22. Juni 2012)

Also von den schweißnähten her sieht bei mir alles sehr gut aus. Ich denke nur das die Nacharbeit bei dir einfach schlecht war.


----------



## sack73 (22. Juni 2012)

Mein Hinterbau ist auch aus der Mitte, nicht schlimm !! aber bei einem 2,5 Intense 909 streif de Reifen beim fahren an der Schwinge !!!!! super und YT antwortet nicht auf mail. super service bei YT nur zum entfehlen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (22. Juni 2012)

@Tabletop: Mach hinten deine Achse rein, und spann' mittig eine Schnur zum Steuerrohr.


----------



## B.Scheuert (22. Juni 2012)

sack73 schrieb:


> Mein Hinterbau ist auch aus der Mitte, nicht schlimm !! aber bei einem 2,5 Intense 909 streif de Reifen beim fahren an der Schwinge !!!!! super und YT antwortet nicht auf mail. super service bei YT nur zum entfehlen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


1.: Das Foto ist völlig schräg aufgenommen. Links sieht man die Dämpferfeder.
2.:An der Stelle, an der die meisten schauen, ob die Rahmen verzogen sind, befinden sich Schweißnähte. Evtl. variieren die in der Dicke?
3.: Was hast du mit den mitgelieferten Pedalen gemacht? Evtl. wäre ich daran interessiert.

p.s: Satzzeichen sind immernoch keine Rudeltiere.


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Juni 2012)

Also das die Toleranzen bei den Rahmen stark schwanken steht wohl ausser Frage. Da konnte ich mich inzwischen in Wibe anhand von mehreren Rahmen überzeugen. Allerdings habe ich das Glück das es bei mir wesentlich extremer ist.


----------



## sack73 (22. Juni 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> 1.: Das Foto ist völlig schräg aufgenommen. Links sieht man die Dämpferfeder.
> 2.:An der Stelle, an der die meisten schauen, ob die Rahmen verzogen sind, befinden sich Schweißnähte. Evtl. variieren die in der Dicke?
> 3.: Was hast du mit den mitgelieferten Pedalen gemacht? Evtl. wäre ich daran interessiert.
> 
> p.s: Satzzeichen sind immernoch keine Rudeltiere.


 

Ja Foto ist nicht genau mittig.
An der Schwinge sind schleif spuren, Reifen streift nur beim fahren !!!!
Bei einem neuen Rad nicht zu tolerieren, oder ein Hinweis das man nur mit Maxxis in 2,5 fahren kann............

Pedale brauch ich leider.


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Juni 2012)

Um wieviel Milimeter ist dein Hinterrad eigentlich aus der Spur? Am Sitzrohr sieht dein Rahmen ja nicht so schlimm aus wie meiner.


----------



## bitschleuder (23. Juni 2012)

hab jetzt schon länger nicht mehr mitgelesen... wie schauts denn mit den normalen tues 2.0 aus? wurde da schon was ausgeliefert?


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Juni 2012)

ja


----------



## Astgabel (23. Juni 2012)

Hat yt sich denn jetzt schon mal gemeldet wegen den unterschiedlichen " verzogenen " schwingen ?


----------



## teatimetom (23. Juni 2012)

bitschleuder schrieb:


> hab jetzt schon länger nicht mehr mitgelesen... wie schauts denn mit den normalen tues 2.0 aus? wurde da schon was ausgeliefert?



ein Tues 2.0 war heute in Bischafsmais am Lift gestanden.


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Juni 2012)

Astgabel schrieb:


> Hat yt sich denn jetzt schon mal gemeldet wegen den unterschiedlichen " verzogenen " schwingen ?



Bisher noch nicht. Nachdem ich letzten Montag eine Mail an Willig geschrieben habe kam zurück das er sie an einen Mechaniker weiterleitet. Hab gestern nochmal per Mail nachgehakt aber es kam wieder nix. Denke die müssen noch sondieren weil sie wahrscheinlich selber nicht wissen wieviel verzogene Rahmen da unterwegs sind. Werd am Montag mal anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justdark (23. Juni 2012)

hat wer von euch bei yt ne feder für die 888 vom ltd nach gefordert ? die bei mir verbaute ist mir zu hart, ich hab auch keine extra dazu bekommen ....


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Juni 2012)

Was wiegst du denn?


----------



## justdark (23. Juni 2012)

wiege fahr fertig ca.86kg habe null ferdervorspannung und sonst alles offen bis auf 6 kilcks rebound. nutze 170-180 federweg. sag beträgt 20-25% komme nicht auf 30%


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Juni 2012)

Achso, dann haben sie dir eine härtere Feder verbaut denn mit die Standard-ti Feder wär dir dann wohl fast schon zu weich. Bis du an eine neue Feder kommst kannst du mal mit den Ölständen spielen oder oder ein Vakuum auf der Dämpfungsseite erzeugen.


----------



## Mirko29 (23. Juni 2012)

Hast du denn mal reingeschaut? Wenn die Titanfeder drin ist, ist es die Standart, da yt wohl nur Stahlfedern verbaut wenn die Standart vom Gewicht her nicht passt. Ich wieg ungefähr das selbe und komm auch etwa auf 25% Sag. Hab die Standart Ti drin...


----------



## yoobee (23. Juni 2012)

Hab auch die Standard-Ti-Feder. Hab 40ml Öl rausgenommen, passt! RC3 oder Federvorspannung braucht man wohl nur, wenn man es z.B. in Willingen so richtig krachen lässt - also ich nicht mehr


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Juni 2012)

Das ist aber komisch. Ich wieg viel weniger (~ 73kg fahrfertig) und komm auch auf mindestens 25% SAG. Hab 15ml Öl rausgenommen und die Foamringe gegen Fett getauscht sowie Motoröl auf der Federseite.

@yoobe: Was wiegst du denn wenn du 40ml rausgenommen hast?


----------



## justdark (23. Juni 2012)

nehmt ihr das öl auf beien seiten, oder nur auf der federseite raus
?


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Juni 2012)

Nur auf der Dämpfungsseite. Da hat es auch einen viel größeren Einflus da das Luftvolumen durch die Dämpfungseinheit und das viele Öl viel kleiner ist. Auf der Federseite würde ich auch die Standarmäßig eingefüllten 50ml um mindestens 30ml Motoröl erhöhen (hab 90ml drin). Auf der Mz-Seite sind auch 80ml angegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (23. Juni 2012)

So ca. 83 kg fully. 
Nur Dämpferseite, genau.

Am DB hab ich übrigens alle Einstellungen um 1/2 Turn bzw. 2 Clicks gegnüber meinem Setup erhöht (also jetzt 3 - 9 - 2.5 - 14).

Bin begeistert vom Fahrwerk!


----------



## Kolossos (25. Juni 2012)

Hat schon jemand bei Yt angerufen, wegen dem Problem der LTD's mit der 200 mm Bremsscheibe Vorne ? Kann ja eigentlich nicht sein das 1/3 meine Bremsbeläge in die Luft beissen. Oder kaufen sich alle 203 mm Scheiben? Und Rechnung an YT ;-)


----------



## Mirko29 (25. Juni 2012)

Anscheinend wieder so ne Sache die bei jedem anders ist. Ich hab das Problem nicht...


----------



## Bebbo (25. Juni 2012)

Jeder der ein LTD hat, hat das Problem mit der Bremsscheibe vorne! Die Gabel mit fester Bremsaufnahme ist für 203mm Bremsscheiben und die neue Code hat nunmal nur 200mm Bremsscheiben. Ich habe einfach die Untelegschale etwas abdrehen lassen und schon passt es .

PS: zum Thema verzogene Rahmen,schlecht zentrierte Felgen.....u.s.w. kann ich nur sagen: Mein Rahmen in L ist komplett gerade! Da gibt es nix zu meckern!


----------



## rm7lover (25. Juni 2012)

mein hinterbau ist auch nicht zu 100% symetrisch. 2-3 mm unterschied gibts da schon. mein popometer ist jedoch nicht so empflindlich das mich das stören würde. reifenbreite ist meines achtens das einzig störende. mich kümmerts also nicht sonderlich! ist ja auch kein schweizer uhrwerk, dass ich da unterm arsch habe, von daher, druff gschisse!
lieber mehr fahren als penibel jeden fehler zu suchen!


----------



## Deleted 125853 (25. Juni 2012)

Mein Rahmen ist auch i. O.. 2,5er Schwalbe passen (mit Dreck) trotzdem nicht ohne schleifen rein. Ist aber nicht der einzige Rahmen, der in dieser Hinsicht Probleme hat.

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Juni 2012)

rm7lover schrieb:


> mein hinterbau ist auch nicht zu 100% symetrisch. 2-3 mm unterschied gibts da schon. mein popometer ist jedoch nicht so empflindlich das mich das stören würde. reifenbreite ist meines achtens das einzig störende. mich kümmerts also nicht sonderlich! ist ja auch kein schweizer uhrwerk, dass ich da unterm arsch habe, von daher, druff gschisse!
> lieber mehr fahren als penibel jeden fehler zu suchen!



Wichtig ist in der Hinsicht nur die Spur. Bei 5mm wie in meinem Fall ist das keine Lapalie. Das hat mehr Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten wie die um 5mm verstellbare Kettenstrebe.


----------



## Mirko29 (25. Juni 2012)

Bebbo schrieb:


> Jeder der ein LTD hat, hat das Problem mit der Bremsscheibe vorne! Die Gabel mit fester Bremsaufnahme ist für 203mm Bremsscheiben und die neue Code hat nunmal nur 200mm Bremsscheiben. Ich habe einfach die Untelegschale etwas abdrehen lassen und schon passt es



Aber das ein Drittel des Belags nicht greift ist schlicht übertrieben. Vielleicht nehm ich mal den Adapter mit zur Arbeit und fräs mir den runter. Mal sehen...


----------



## teatimetom (25. Juni 2012)

Kolossos schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand bei Yt angerufen, wegen dem Problem der LTD's mit der 200 mm Bremsscheibe Vorne ? Kann ja eigentlich nicht sein das 1/3 meine Bremsbeläge in die Luft beissen. Oder kaufen sich alle 203 mm Scheiben? Und Rechnung an YT ;-)



3mm zuviel durchmesser bremsscheibe sind 1,5 mm pro seite...
1/3 des belags haengt in der luft, d.h. belaghoehe : 4,5 mm.  
bisschen uebertrieben? 
einfach duennere u- legscheiben und fettich.

sent from my android smartphone with opera from outa stau !


----------



## ritual (25. Juni 2012)




----------



## maximal (25. Juni 2012)

Dein Dekor is ja ganz schön schief. Würd ich direkt bei YT reklamieren!


----------



## fone (25. Juni 2012)

autsch!


----------



## san_andreas (25. Juni 2012)

...


----------



## san_andreas (25. Juni 2012)

Kolossos schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand bei Yt angerufen, wegen dem Problem der LTD's mit der 200 mm Bremsscheibe Vorne ? Kann ja eigentlich nicht sein das 1/3 meine Bremsbeläge in die Luft beissen. Oder kaufen sich alle 203 mm Scheiben? Und Rechnung an YT ;-)



Falscher Adapter ?


----------



## teatimetom (25. Juni 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Falscher Adapter ?



Das YT hat PM8 nativ an der RC3 888 -> also kleinste fahrbare Scheibe ist 203mm. (ohne Adapter)
Avid hat vor kurzem auf 200mm Scheiben umgestellt. 
Grüsse


----------



## san_andreas (25. Juni 2012)

Also andere Scheibe oder Adapter bearbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Juni 2012)

Einfach dünnere U-Scheiben montieren und fertig.


----------



## Kolossos (25. Juni 2012)

War mir klar das ihr die 1/3 wieder zu wörtlich nehmt! Das liebe ich am Forum 
Mir ging es eigentlich darum, ob schon jemand wegen dem Thema bei YT angerufen hat und was sie wieder für ne Ausrede haben. Aber danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Juni 2012)

Ich warte jetzt schon über eine Woche auf eine Antwort wegen dem verzogenen Rahmen. Heute morgen wurde mir versichert das ich heute noch telefonisch kontaktier werden und bis jetzt ist noch nix passiert. Kannst dir ja ausrechnen was alles in Bewegung gesetzt wird wenn du wegen der 1,5mm fehlenden Überlappung der Bremsscheibe anrufst.


----------



## Kolossos (25. Juni 2012)

Ich hab gerade angerufen und mit dem Chef 10 Min gesprochen! Jetzt weiß ich bescheid ;-) Oh sorry waren nur 9 Min. 27 Sec.


----------



## Astgabel (25. Juni 2012)

UNd ?


----------



## teatimetom (25. Juni 2012)

Antwort kostet 10 ct per Paypal


----------



## Kolossos (25. Juni 2012)

25 Ct !!!!


----------



## Kolossos (25. Juni 2012)

Aber da ja niemand das als Grund sah dort anzurufen oder perfekte Lösungen mit U-Scheiben erfunden wurden, mach ich wohl keine Kohle! Verdammt ;-)


----------



## teatimetom (25. Juni 2012)

Kolossos schrieb:


> 25 Ct !!!!



ICh zahl 50!!! Rest ist für dich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (25. Juni 2012)

Die Auskunft ist limitiert und muß ein halbes Jahr im voraus bezahlt werden.


----------



## doktor_g (25. Juni 2012)

Erzähls einfach....


----------



## fone (26. Juni 2012)

it´s a feature!


----------



## rush_dc (26. Juni 2012)

It's Magic....


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Juni 2012)

Braucht noch jemand O-Ringe für den Steuersatz?


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (27. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Braucht noch jemand O-Ringe für den Steuersatz?



Meinst du solche O(h)-Ringe?? 
Ernie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (27. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Braucht noch jemand O-Ringe für den Steuersatz?



Würd einen nehmen! Hate schon bestellt oder willst du noch?


----------



## Hoho1987 (27. Juni 2012)

Hi. Wollt auch mal meine Erfahrung posten.

01.05.2012 - Bestellung vom Tues 2.0
01.05.2012 - BestellbestÃ¤tigung
22.06.2012 - DHL Sendungsstatus erhalten 20%
In der Mail mit dem DHL Code stand auch das:

DER STATUS DER SENDUNG KANN BIS ZU 10 WERKTAGE UNVERï¿½NDERT BLEIBEN, DA AB DEM ZEITPUNKT DES ERHALTS DIESER MAIL DEIN 
BIKE IN DIE MONTAGE GEHT UND NACH FERTIGSTELLUNG VERSCHICKT WIRD. DAHER BITTEN WIR DICH, DIE FOLGENDEN 10 WERKTAGE ABZUWARTEN
BIS DU DICH NACH DEM VERBLEIB DEINER SENDUNG BEI UNS ERKUNDIGST.

26.06.2012 - DHL Sendungsstatus 40%
27.06.2012 - DHL Sendungsstatus 60% (morgens)
27.06.2012 - DHL Sendungsstatus 80% (mittags)
27.06.2012 - Gegen 13 Uhr dann das erlÃ¶sende TÃ¼rklingeln.

Auspacken, Montage, alles so wie es sein soll. Keine verkehrtrum montierten RÃ¤der keine lose Schrauben oder andere Dinge die hier erwÃ¤hnt wurden.

Dann runter in den Regen und ne kleine Testfahrt.
Ich mach's kurz:

Das Rad ist der HAMMER! 

An alle noch wartenden: Haltet durch. Es lohnt sich. 
Lieben GruÃ aus Berlin

Holger


----------



## rush_dc (27. Juni 2012)

bestellung tues 2.0: 7.3.
dhl sendungsstatus: 20% 22.6.
dhl sendungsstatus: 40% 26.6
heute hat sich den ganzen tag über nichts getan beim sendungstatus, also mal angerufen bei dhl um 20 uhr und dort sagte man mir sie haben mein paket verloren.... ich soll doch morgen einen nachforschungsauftrag machen.


----------



## san_andreas (27. Juni 2012)

Sorry, aber das Bike 6-8 Wochen vor Erhalt zu "versenden" ist doch lachhaft. Habe schon viel bestellt und geschickt bekommen, aber so ein Unsinn war noch nie dabei.
Da würde ich ja nach 2 Wochen die Wand hoch gehen.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (27. Juni 2012)

Da wird nichts versendet! Das bedeutet nur, dass das Paket jetzt bereit steht und eine Trackingnummer hat. Wenn alle Kartons für einen DHL LKW voll sind gehen sie raus.

Bei den Tues 2.0 kam die Wartezeit noch dazu, weil das Ltd ja auch eine erhebliche Verzögerung hatte. Bevor die Ltds nicht weg waren, wurde an den 2.0 nichts gemacht.


----------



## Astgabel (27. Juni 2012)

Das schneite heute in mein mailbriefkasten:
"Die Auslieferung der Tues 2.0-Bikes wird sich leider noch etwas verzögern. Aufgrund von Lieferverzögerung bei unseren Zulieferern, können diese Bikes erst in der 34. Kalenderwoche montiert werden. Über die Reihenfolge der Auslieferung können wir keine Aussage treffen...."

Ich sehs aber gelassen und mach mich nicht deswegen verrückt. Alle thermin wo ich hin geh/ will mach ich entweder mit meinem alten oder ich leih mir eins. Wenns da ist ist es da


----------



## Wolfplayer (28. Juni 2012)

und deren super tolle Midseason Ankuendigung des neuen Noton's wird also doch ein 2013er Modell...haben es ja immer noch nicht auf Ihrer Webseite und ein neu bestelltes Tues 2.0 ist erst ab KW36 lieferbar 
da bin ich ja Mal gespannt, was Dir mir fuer Maerchen in Saalbach erzaehlen


----------



## Hawkeye86 (28. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Braucht noch jemand O-Ringe für den Steuersatz?


 
würd auch einen nehmen


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Juni 2012)

Einer ist noch da. Schreib mir eine pm.


----------



## doktor_g (28. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Einer ist noch da. Schreib mir eine pm.



@tabletop84: Welche Größe der O-Ringe hast Du denn bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (28. Juni 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Holt euch einfache technik, die reicht für den großteil von euch vollkommen aus



sag das mal Evil


----------



## vroco6 (28. Juni 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Braucht noch jemand O-Ringe für den Steuersatz?




ich ich ich


----------



## DIP (29. Juni 2012)

Servus miteinander!

Ich wollte einfach mal anfragen ob hier jemand eventuell Interesse hat sein Wicked / Noton S/M gegen mein 2011er TuEs in M tauschen.
TuEs wurde erst November 2011 gekauft, und war gerade zweimal im Bikepark. 
Optisch paar minimale Kratzer, Technisch neuwertig.
Gemerkt das Downhill doch nix für mich ist 

Schickt mir bei Interesse einfach ne Nachricht!


----------



## LordLinchpin (2. Juli 2012)

ich bin enttäuscht leute. da war ich mal ne woche im urlaub und es kamen grad mal 2-3 seiten dazu?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (2. Juli 2012)

Kannst das Abo löschen


----------



## LordLinchpin (2. Juli 2012)

schade, meine kollegen und ich haben uns so amüsiert...


----------



## yoyo (2. Juli 2012)

Yeah, die coole Canyon-Crew. Hammer cooler Typ.


----------



## LordLinchpin (2. Juli 2012)

danke du cooler cölner


----------



## yoyo (3. Juli 2012)

Da muss ich dir ausnahmsweise zustimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (3. Juli 2012)

yoobee schrieb:


> Hab heute auch noch was gefummelt...Strebe auf 425mm eingestellt (nach etwas puzzlen - die Achse muss dabei gedreht werden!  ).



Nee, die Achse muss nicht gedreht werden  Es fehlte doch das zweite Dropout Tablet. Kam heute an - YT-Service


----------



## maximal (4. Juli 2012)

Sacht ma,

ich hab gestern den Lenkkopf nachziehen wollen, weil da irgendwie gerne Spiel drin ist.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Gabelkonus gespalten ist. Ziemlich sauber. Jetzt kann das normal sein aber bei allen meinen vorherigen Steuersätzen war das ein geschlossener Ring.
Sieht das bei euch auch so aus?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (4. Juli 2012)

Ja!


----------



## teatimetom (4. Juli 2012)

das ist normale so !
(wenn das misstrauen erstmal gefestigt ist )
Hope macht die dinger auch geschlitzt, vereinfacht die Demontage sehr !
Grüsse


----------



## Deleted 125853 (4. Juli 2012)

Ich kenne es gar nicht anders .

Markus


----------



## Paran0id (4. Juli 2012)

Macht auch Acros so, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (4. Juli 2012)

die von acros sind soweit ich weiß nicht geschlitzt. das kriegt man ja leicht raus obs so sein soll oder nicht: saubermachen und gucken ob es ganz glatt ist oder nicht


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Juli 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob man für die Verbindung von Wippe zum Unterrohr einen oder zwei Torx zum Gegenhalten braucht falls da eine Achse drin ist!?

Was ist da drunter? Kann es sein dass neben den Lagern da U-Scheiben oder ähnliches drunter ist? Bei mir ist die Wippe nämlich um 3mm zum Hauptrahmen versetzt was den monströsen Abstand zum Sitzrohr erklären würde.


----------



## yoobee (5. Juli 2012)

Kann es sein, dass die Deemax ab und zu asymmetrisch sind (bei mir so 2...3mm)? Ich hab jetzt Easton Havoc mit Muddy Mary drin - total symmetrisch!


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Juli 2012)

Am Telefon hat mir ein Mitarbeiter gesagt dass sie mit der Einspeichqualität des Deemax unzufrieden waren.

Nachdem mein Rad jetzt bei Yt war hat das Laufrad jetzt gleichmäßig Abstände zu den Kettenstreben obwohl nur die Sitzstrebeneinheit getauscht wurde. Mit dem Deemax haben sich die Abstände aber nur minimal verbessert.


----------



## eLw00d (5. Juli 2012)

Wie sieht's jetzt eigentlich mit den krummen Hinterbauten aus? 
Hat YT da nachgebessert bei den Betroffenen?

Wenn nicht, werde ich nicht länger auf mein 2.0er warten.


----------



## yoobee (5. Juli 2012)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Wie sieht's jetzt eigentlich mit den krummen Hinterbauten aus?
> Wenn nicht, werde ich nicht länger auf mein 2.0er warten.



Lass Dich nicht kirre machen!! Ich hab noch nix Krummes gesehen.

Das Warten lohnt!


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Juli 2012)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Wie sieht's jetzt eigentlich mit den krummen Hinterbauten aus?
> Hat YT da nachgebessert bei den Betroffenen?
> 
> Wenn nicht, werde ich nicht länger auf mein 2.0er warten.



Ich bin grade dran. Yt hat schon nachgebesssert aber das Ergebnis ist noch nicht zufriedenstellend, zumindest optisch.

@yoobee:

guck in mein Album


----------



## Capic Biker (5. Juli 2012)

Der Krumme hinterbau ist doch soviel ich mitgelessen habe nur bei den LDT gewessen nicht bei den normalen 2.0 ?

Und ich werde es in Forchheim bei dennen Direktabhollen und dann schau ich mir es genau an und falls was ist wird es gleich Reklamiert 
aber bis jetzt hatte ich noch noch Probleme die hier beschrieben wurde

Warte ab genau wie ich und schau was du bekommst.

spelling errors


----------



## eLw00d (5. Juli 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich bin grade dran. Yt hat schon nachgebesssert aber das Ergebnis ist noch nicht zufriedenstellend, zumindest optisch.



Bin gespannt wie's weitergeht bei dir.
Ich hoffe das klärt sich.



Capic Biker schrieb:


> Der Krumme hinterbau ist doch soviel ich mitgelessen habe nur bei den LDT gewessen nicht bei den normalen 2.0 ?



Und du glaubst die lassen identische Rahmen nur wegen ner anderen Lackierung irgendwo anders fertigen?


----------



## rush_dc (5. Juli 2012)

also bei meinem 2.0 passt alles! sogar alle schrauben waren festgezogen usw. kann bis jetzt nix bemängeln ausser die krasse lieferverzögerung :/ da bin ich schon noch immer sauer drüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sTixi (5. Juli 2012)

AN ALLE "HINTERBAUGESCHÄDIGTEN"

Ich habe auch einen solchen gehabt und habe es eben ausprobiert zu lösen.

Ich habe das Rad umgedreht und habe das Laufrad ein wenig aus der Mitte zentriert. Hört sich spektakulärer an als es ist.

Die Speichen der Seite welche zu nah an der Kettenstrebe ist um 1/3 gelöst und dann die anderen Speichen um 1/3 angezogen.
Das ganze einmal wiederholt und es hat exakt ausgereicht.

Also insgesammt hat nichtmal eine ganze umdrehung ausgereicht um 2 - 3 mm umzuzentrieren.

Nun ist mein Hinterrad gerade zwischen den Kettenstreben und für alle die nun Einspruch erheben.... JA nun ist der Reifen auch 100% zum Rahmen ausgerichtet... den 100stel MM habe ich nicht nachgemessen aber ich finde es nun perfekt. Auch mußte ich nichts nachzentrieren. man muß nur konsequent mit den umdrehungen sein.
Aso... Speiche haben Linksgewinde...

viel Spaß beim gerade basteln


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Juli 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Hast du mal kontrolliert wie deine Wippe zum Hauptrahmen steht?


----------



## sTixi (5. Juli 2012)

Nein aber ganz ehrlich find ich es eher interessant daß die Räder zueinander gerade stehen und das Rad inmitten der Kettenstrebe...
Mein Kumpel hat auch das Rad und bei ihm ist es exakt genau so... morgen zentrier ich im sein Rad grade und gut iss


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Juli 2012)

Dir wird aufgefallen sein das die Achse in den Sitzstreben sitzt. Ist die Aufnahme für die Wippe so wie bei mir nicht mittig am Oberrohr verschweißt sitzt das Hinterrad schief im Hinterbau. Da kannst du lang rumzentrieren. Dass das Rad in der Spur zum Vorderrad und gleichzeitig gleichmäßige Abstände zu den Kettenstreben hat ist auch eher ein Glücksfall.


----------



## FRnK (5. Juli 2012)

So siehts aus!
Zudem ist auch fraglich wie sich die mögliche schräglage auf den Dämpfer und die Lager auswirkt!
Mein Gelenk am Untrrohr ist auch 3mm auf die Kettenseite versetzt und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Ketten und die Sitzstrebe so schön ineinander passen. Werd ich aber erst morgen rausfinden wenn ich die beiden mal von einander trenn. Dann wird man sehen ob da was verspannt..


----------



## sTixi (6. Juli 2012)

Also ich habe gestern Abend mal nachbemessen.

Mein Geleng am Unterrühr ist auch exakt 3 mm in Richtung Kette... Dann hab ich dem Kollegen seins gemessen. genau das selbe...
Ich glaube daß das so sein soll. Denn wenn du 10 Minuten deiner Zeit opferst und umzentrierst dann ist alles gut. 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen daß meinem Kumpel sein Rad und meines exakt beide Falsch verschweißt sein sollen... im Leben nicht!!
Fazit: Wenn der Reifen genau in Mitte des Rahmens steht steht er auch an den unteren Kettenstreben genau Mittig. An den oberen natürlich nicht da diese sowieso extentrich am Sattelrohr vorbeilaufen. Das ist aber nicht tragisch da dort massig Platz ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2012)

sTixi schrieb:


> Also ich habe gestern Abend mal nachbemessen.
> 
> Mein Geleng am Unterrühr ist auch exakt 3 mm in Richtung Kette... Dann hab ich dem Kollegen seins gemessen. genau das selbe...
> Ich glaube daß das so sein soll. Denn wenn du 10 Minuten deiner Zeit opferst und umzentrierst dann ist alles gut.
> ...



...


----------



## FRnK (6. Juli 2012)

Also ich hab jetzt mal den Dämpfer draussen gehabt und der Hinterbau läuft sauber ohne verspannung oder sonst was, auch die Sitzstrebe zur Kettenstrebe läuft sauber ineinander!! Also soweit so gut!!
Aber man wird eben Misstrauisch wenn man sich LTD´s anschaut bei denen das ganze mittig ist.


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Juli 2012)

sTixi schrieb:


> Also ich habe gestern Abend mal nachbemessen.
> 
> Mein Geleng am Unterrühr ist auch exakt 3 mm in Richtung Kette... Dann hab ich dem Kollegen seins gemessen. genau das selbe...
> Ich glaube daß das so sein soll. Denn wenn du 10 Minuten deiner Zeit opferst und umzentrierst dann ist alles gut.
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen daß meinem Kumpel sein Rad und meines exakt beide Falsch verschweißt sein sollen... im Leben nicht!!



Wenn du wüsstest was Yt für Toleranzen vorgibt wär ich mir da nicht so sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (6. Juli 2012)




----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Juli 2012)




----------



## teatimetom (6. Juli 2012)




----------



## Astgabel (6. Juli 2012)

:d.  Ach leck mich Scheiss iPad. Soll ein smilie werden


----------



## yoobee (6. Juli 2012)




----------



## Astgabel (6. Juli 2012)

Ja ja ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (6. Juli 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


>


Schön, dass besonders das Foto mit den eingekreisten Stellen 100% mittig fotografiert wurde. Wie man sieht, wurde sogar die Dämpferfeder nach links versetzt eingebaut. Die können ja wirklich nix richtig bei YT...


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Juli 2012)

Ist auf einem Foto perspektivisch bei den dezenteren Fällen schwierig einzufangen. Bei mir sieht man es aber deutlich. Rechts kann man einen Finger reinstecken links wird die vorgegebene 2mm-Toleranz grade so eingehalten. 

Durfte in der Realität auch schon ein paar begutachten. Sind viele Unikate dabei.


----------



## Paran0id (6. Juli 2012)

Hab heute meins abgeholt. Reifen genau in der Mitte, links ist etwas weniger Platz bei der Wippe als rechts (ca 2mm) was aber wohl eher daran liegt, dass links die Schweißnaht etwas dicker ist. Insgesamt bin ich mit der Verarbeitungsqualität sehr zufrieden, läuft absolut sauber in der Bewegung. Hoffe ich komm morgen dazu die Dame entsprechend auszuführen.

Und wie B.Scheuert schon sagte ist dort oben kein einziges Bild dabei dass gerade von hinten photografiert wurde.


----------



## KaffeeToGo (6. Juli 2012)

Also bei den beiden rechten Bildern kann man deutlich sehen dass da nix stimmt. Guck dir mal den Reifen vom unteren an.


----------



## Capic Biker (6. Juli 2012)

@Paran0id 
Hast du auch ein Tues 2.0 ?
Und hast du es auch direkt dort in Forchheim abgeholt ?

Ja die Bilder sind wirklich nicht 100% Mittig Fotografiert 

Finde es lächerlich jedes Jahr bei ein neuen Model von dennen wird gelästert 
was das zeug hält entweder ich und mein bekannten Kreis die dort kaufen haben immer glück gehabt 
oder alle anderen die ihr schreiben unglaubliches pech

Ich kann nichts schlechtes über YT sagen

ich fahr ja auch mein Bike und vermesse es nicht


----------



## Paran0id (6. Juli 2012)

Ja auch das Tues 2.0 und direkt in Forchheim abgeholt. Waren auch sehr nett die Jungs haben mir sogar beim einladen geholfen ;-)

Es kann schon sein dass es bei dieser Serie Rahmen gibt die eine zu große Abweichung aufweisen. Ich denke aber auch wenn alles in Ordnung ist das hat nix mit Glück zu tun, sondern damit dass die meisten Räder wohl doch in Ordnung sind. Von den über 500 LTDs wieviel haben da nochmal nen üblen krummen schiefen Hinterbau? Fakt ist ja auch, dass man eher dazu geneigt ist zu schreiben wenns nicht passt, wie wenn alles in Ordnung ist. Und wie schon gesagt anhand von Fotos ist so etwas wenn es um mm geht sehr schlecht zu beurteilen.

PS: Chapeau Herr Willared. Die Rahmenform ist ja wohl der Oberknaller geworden, jetzt muss es nur noch halten ;-)


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Juli 2012)

Schade das du kein Ltd. hast. Sonst könnten wir ja den Rahmen tauschen wenn dir ein schiefes Sitzrohr nix ausmacht.


----------



## Paran0id (6. Juli 2012)

Das habe ich nie gesagt. Ich hab lediglich gesagt, dass es bei den Fotos schwer zu beurteilen ist und ich davon ausgehe, dass die meisten Räder absolut in Ordnung sind.

Wenn es bei dir wirklich schief und krumm ist, ist wohl YT deine erste Anlaufstelle.


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Juli 2012)

Lies halt was in der Bildbeschreibung steht. Laut Aussage von Yt liegt alles was zwischen Sitzstrebe und Sitzrohr einen MIndestabstand von 2mm hat innerhalb der Toleranz. 

Lustigerweise hats bei  mir links genau die 2mm Abstand aber dafür halt rechts mehr als 'nen Zentimeter. Ich hab schon ca. 5 Rahmen vor mir gehabt bei denen die Abstände alle unterschiedlich waren.


----------



## pizza68 (7. Juli 2012)

Welche Bildbeschreibung?
bei mir lag das Manual vom 2011ern Tues bei (das schwarz weiß gelbe mit RS-Federelementen).
Ein passendes für das 2012er Tues Ltd. habe ich auf der Homepage nicht gefunden, 
rentiert sich vermutlich nicht für "nur" 530 Stück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 22lightning (7. Juli 2012)

Hey! 
Wenn jemand interesse hat an einem Schaltauge für die Tues 2.0 (auch LTD), ist aber schwarz. Also Farbneutral für beide bikes. Hab noch eins übrig. Einfach eine PN an mich. 
Gruss


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Juli 2012)

pizza68 schrieb:


> Welche Bildbeschreibung?
> bei mir lag das Manual vom 2011ern Tues bei (das schwarz weiß gelbe mit RS-Federelementen).
> Ein passendes für das 2012er Tues Ltd. habe ich auf der Homepage nicht gefunden,
> rentiert sich vermutlich nicht für "nur" 530 Stück...




Meine das Bild mit den schiefen Hinterbauten. Eine Montageanleitung oder ähnliches war bei mir auch nicht bei. Auf der Website gibt's noch keine 2012er Modelle.

Hat jemand 'nen Tipp wie stark man die Steckachse anknallen darf? HAb bestimmt mehr als die 12Nm drauf aber beim Fahren verschiebt sich dieser Chip:

http://s1.directupload.net/images/120707/l3t37drp.jpg


----------



## yoobee (7. Juli 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hat jemand 'nen Tipp wie stark man die Steckachse anknallen darf? HAb bestimmt mehr als die 12Nm drauf aber beim Fahren verschiebt sich dieser Chip:
> http://s1.directupload.net/images/120707/l3t37drp.jpg



Autsch! Falsch montiert?, der gehört weiter nach innen! Also bei mir sitzt es in der Fräsung. 











(der dunkle Mutternabdruck rührt vom falschen Ersteinbau her)


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Juli 2012)

Es lag an einem dahinter gebrochenen Schaltauge. Jetzt hab ich tollerweise auch noch den Innensechskant vom Schaltauge rundgedreht. 

Hier mal ein paar Actionpics vom Chatel Mountainstyle. Finale wurde leider abgesagt.


----------



## Priest0r (8. Juli 2012)

interessant zu lesen, dass der, der am meisten schimpft, mit mehr als einer linken hand gesegnet ist


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Juli 2012)

Ja sicher und der Hinterba ist der sicher auch zum Opfer gefallen. Wenn keine Ahung - Fresse! Kennste!?


----------



## Capic Biker (8. Juli 2012)

Sich ein Bike mit fast 3000  kaufen und dann net mal schrauben können xD

Bilder sind aber geil, wie man das Bike verwendet und benutzt weist du aber ganz gut anhand der Bilder


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist die Forumintelligenzia am Start.


----------



## Capic Biker (8. Juli 2012)

Was manche zu wenig haben haben manche halt zu viel aber ende damit das ist ein Forum wo man Probleme behandeln soll und nicht das Ego anderer vernichten muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Juli 2012)

Ihr hab angefangen.


----------



## Astgabel (8. Juli 2012)

Bilder sind echt Top .


----------



## Boschie (9. Juli 2012)

Hi!
Ich habe ne Frage zu YT Industries allgemein, evtl kann mir jemand helfen und hat dort schon bestellt.
Würde gerne ein YT bike kaufen, allerdings müsste ich Finanzieren.
Ein Finanzierung ist ja möglich, ich frage mich aber ob man dort auch eine Größere Anzahlung leisten kann? Ich finde nirgends dazu eine klare Aussage.
2000  würde ich in die Hand nehmen können, 500 würde ich gerne finanzieren.

mfg!


----------



## Thiel (9. Juli 2012)

Ruf doch einfach an.


----------



## Boschie (9. Juli 2012)

Thiel schrieb:


> Ruf doch einfach an.



jo mache ich auch, falls mir jetzt keiner helfen kann. sitze nur grade in der Schule und kann nicht telefonieren, dabei interessiert mich des so  )
(nur surfen, und da finde ich keine Antwort)


----------



## Mitglied (9. Juli 2012)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Bilder sind aber geil, wie man das Bike verwendet und benutzt weist du aber ganz gut anhand der Bilder


Vielleicht noch mal hinsehen wer da fährt und wo er das tut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRnK (9. Juli 2012)

Looks like a Teamrider


----------



## RidgeRider (9. Juli 2012)

Heey, die frage wurde bei den 105 Seiten bestimmt schon öfters gestellt, aber könnt ihr mir bei der rahmengröße meines yt tues 2.0 helfen?! ich bin 16 jahre und bin 1,85 groß, ob ich noch wachse?!?!....mit dem bike will ich hauptsächlich meine freeride-hometrails heizzen aber dennoch auch reine downhill strecken, wie einmal im jahr die wettkämpfe in winterberg (rookies cup)..?! danke im vorraus


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Juli 2012)

Bin mir grad nicht sicher ob man mit 16 noch wächst, dürfte auch individuell sein aber mit 1,85 würd ich dir eh schon ein L empfehlen.


----------



## Boschie (9. Juli 2012)

Boschie schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich habe ne Frage zu YT Industries allgemein, evtl kann mir jemand helfen und hat dort schon bestellt.
> Würde gerne ein YT bike kaufen, allerdings müsste ich Finanzieren.
> Ein Finanzierung ist ja möglich, ich frage mich aber ob man dort auch eine Größere Anzahlung leisten kann? Ich finde nirgends dazu eine klare Aussage.
> ...




Für alle die es interessiert hier die Antwort vom Customer service:

Hallo,

eine Anzahlung ist bei der Finanzierung leider nicht möglich. Die einzige Zahlungsart bei der eine Anzahlung möglich ist, wäre Vorauskasse.

Das Bike wird aber erst dann verschickt, wenn der gesamte Betrag auf unser Konto eingegangen ist.

Grüße, Michael

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Kind regards
Cordialement


----------



## andre-71 (9. Juli 2012)

Moin, bin 1,84 und hab mir ein Tues in L bestellt. Alle meine bikes waren / sind in L . M fande ich immer zu klein . Ist aber Geschmackssache !


----------



## Capic Biker (9. Juli 2012)

Ich bin 1.82 und fahrs in M das Tues DH 2010 und das 11 bin ich auch in m mal gefahren und letze Woche war ich Osternohe und da durfte ich das Tues 2.0 in L fahren un das war mir zu lang


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2012)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Ich bin 1.82 und fahrs in M das Tues DH 2010 und das 11 bin ich auch in m mal gefahren und letze Woche war ich Osternohe und da durfte ich das Tues 2.0 in L fahren un das war mir zu lang



Hier, damit du wenigstes einen Punkt hast, der ist für dich"."
Vielleicht findest du jetzt auch noch jemanden der dir ein paar Kommas schenkt

G.


----------



## Hirschwgt (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo wie ist denn die Einbaulänge vom Dämpfer beim Tues DH 2012 ? 
222/70 oder ? Hab es mal irgendwo gelesen bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher.

Danke schonmal


----------



## yoyo (9. Juli 2012)

240mm!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2012)

Ich werf mal 267 in den Raum 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hirschwgt (9. Juli 2012)

yoyo schrieb:


> 240mm!



Danke, bist du sicher 
Ich meine das normale DH nicht das 2.0er


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Juli 2012)

2.0er = 267

normal = 240mm


----------



## FRnK (10. Juli 2012)

267 x 89 mm


----------



## DH1 (10. Juli 2012)

Hi, kann mir jemand sagen was für ein Tretlager im Tues 2.0 LTD verbaut ist ?


----------



## timmeygasmus (11. Juli 2012)

e.13 PF30 BB92


----------



## Schnitte (11. Juli 2012)

Boschie schrieb:


> Für alle die es interessiert hier die Antwort vom Customer service:
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


 
ist doch irgendwie logisch, oder?
Santander finanziert das Bike vor, YT hat somit das Geld auf dem Konto und die Santander Bank hat somit dir gegenüber eine offene Forderung. Somit müsstest du beim Kreditgeber anfragen, inwieweit eine Vereinbarung hinsichtlich einer sofortigen Rückzahlung von 2000  möglich ist.
Aber würde eher denken, dass die dies nicht wollen. Wäre schade um die Zinsen 
Oder du leihst dir eben woanders 500 , zahlst das Bike gleich und fertsch...


----------



## FRnK (11. Juli 2012)

Problem hatte ich heute auch!!!
Hat sich die Stackachse beim fahren gelockert...
Die Scheibe die sich da verdreht hat, hat aber ein gewinde, die musst also über die achse festziehen und dann mit der mutter kontern.
Danach war bei mir alles fest 



yoobee schrieb:


> Autsch! Falsch montiert?, der gehört weiter nach innen! Also bei mir sitzt es in der Fräsung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ritual (12. Juli 2012)

tues 2.0 ltd

saddle and pedals weight?


----------



## PierreA85 (13. Juli 2012)

bei
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/ schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (17. Juli 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> ist doch irgendwie logisch, oder?
> Santander finanziert das Bike vor, YT hat somit das Geld auf dem Konto und die Santander Bank hat somit dir gegenüber eine offene Forderung. Somit müsstest du beim Kreditgeber anfragen, inwieweit eine Vereinbarung hinsichtlich einer sofortigen Rückzahlung von 2000  möglich ist.
> Aber würde eher denken, dass die dies nicht wollen. Wäre schade um die Zinsen
> Oder du leihst dir eben woanders 500 , zahlst das Bike gleich und fertsch...



Glaube die Finanzierung bei YT läuft über die Commerzbank nicht Santander, was trotzdem nicht viel an den Zinsen ändert.


----------



## Hawkeye86 (17. Juli 2012)

kann mir jemand sagen wo ich günstig den tretlagerschlüssel/adapter her bekomm? danke schon mal


----------



## Pitbull75 (17. Juli 2012)

Boschie schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich habe ne Frage zu YT Industries allgemein, evtl kann mir jemand helfen und hat dort schon bestellt.
> Würde gerne ein YT bike kaufen, allerdings müsste ich Finanzieren.
> Ein Finanzierung ist ja möglich, ich frage mich aber ob man dort auch eine Größere Anzahlung leisten kann? Ich finde nirgends dazu eine klare Aussage.
> ...


 
Hallo,

an deiner Stelle würde ich die letzten 500 ,- so zusammen kratzen.
Wäre auf jeden Fall günstiger für dich.Bedenke was bei einer Summe von 2500;- Kredit noch alles anfällt.Dann leih dir den Rest von jemandem und lade ihn vom gespartem,gegenüber dem Kredit zum Essen ein. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## icemlmo (17. Juli 2012)

Hey, habe mal den Fred durchforstet, aber nichts brauchbares gefunden.
Welchen Durchmesser hat denn die Sattelstütze beim Wicked 160?

Grüßt euch!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (18. Juli 2012)

30,9!


----------



## icemlmo (18. Juli 2012)

Ah, Super! Danke dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (18. Juli 2012)

Gibt en extra Wicked Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=503591
falls Du noch mehr Infos brauchst


----------



## icemlmo (18. Juli 2012)

Ui! Danke, das ist noch hilfreicher.
Wenn wir hier jetzt einen Danke-Button im Forum hätten, dann hättest du gleich zwei innerhalb von ein paar Minuten!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (18. Juli 2012)

son mist!


----------



## FRnK (20. Juli 2012)

Hey, falls jemand interesse an Parts vom Tues 2.0 Ltd hat, bei mir melden ( Laufradsatz, Dämpfer, Schaltwerk mit Schalthebel und Kasette )
Passen an meinem neuen Rahmen nicht


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Juli 2012)

Was hast du dir denn gegönnt? Hast den Ltd-Rahmen für gutes Geld verkauft bekommen?


----------



## FRnK (20. Juli 2012)

Ach was, wenn sich nur einer bissle umhört wil den doch eh keiner 
Hab jetzt nen Rotwild RED DH, den bau ich jetzt in Ruhe auf und gut is.
Nur hat das RED nen 135er Hinterbau und der Rahmen is auf nen 241mmDämpfer abgestimmt. Den rest 
nehm ich vom Tues


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Juli 2012)

Hm, aber hat das Red nicht eine recht antike Geo?


----------



## FRnK (20. Juli 2012)

Schon, aber ich komm ganz gut zurecht mit dem. Oberrohr sitzt zwar bissle hoch aber des stört mich nich wirklich.


----------



## LordLinchpin (20. Juli 2012)

antik, dafür aber grade


----------



## FRnK (20. Juli 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> antik, dafür aber grade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 148456 (20. Juli 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> antik, dafür aber grade



Egal, hauptsache billig^^


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Juli 2012)

FRnK schrieb:


> Schon, aber ich komm ganz gut zurecht mit dem. Oberrohr sitzt zwar bissle hoch aber des stört mich nich wirklich.



Jo klar wenns dir passt warum nicht. Crc haut aber grad die Scalp Rahmen für einen recht günstigen Preis raus falls du dich noch nicht festgelegt hast.


----------



## FRnK (20. Juli 2012)

Hab ich auch schon gesehen gehabt, glaub beim BMO bekommst die auch grad günstig.
Ja nach dem Theater mit YT geh ich doch einfach lieber zum Händler vor Ort, da nehm ich dann auch mal auslaufware in kauf


----------



## FRnK (20. Juli 2012)

Barricade schrieb:


> Egal, hauptsache billig^^



deswegen aber nicht schlecht


----------



## Deleted 148456 (20. Juli 2012)

FRnK schrieb:


> deswegen aber nicht schlecht



Mein Post war auch nur auf YT bezogen


----------



## FRnK (20. Juli 2012)

Aso

Ja gut... YT... dacht mir, eigentlich kann man doch heut zu tage gar nich mehr sooo viel an nem Rahmen falsch machen... aber, man wurde eines besseren belehrt  
so isch´s halt, kaufsch billig, kaufsch zweimal gell


----------



## PierreA85 (20. Juli 2012)

ist vielleicht Das falsche Thema hier aber verkaufe mein Tues Ltd in Einzelteilen mir taugt die zurzeit angesagte Race Geo einfach nicht. da bleibe ich lieber bei meinen alten RAD


----------



## rm7lover (21. Juli 2012)

ich find das ding gut!


----------



## Mirko29 (21. Juli 2012)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ich mag das Bike und werd's ne ganze Weile fahren wenn ichs nicht kaputt mache  Nächste Woche kommt erstmal ne neue Bremse dran ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. Juli 2012)

Hab mir beim Scott Gang Battle en kleinen Riss von den Steinen in den Reifen gefahren und über Nacht entweicht die Luft, hab das eben erst bemerkt und in paar Std gehts nach Lac Blanc  da ich null Plan von tubeless Reifen habe ne Frage: kann ich da einfach en Schlauch reinpacken? Oder muss ich mir jetzt noch en anderen Mantel mit Schlauch auf die schnelle besorgen?


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Juli 2012)

Kannst einen Schlauch reinpacken nur mein ich mal gelesen zu haben das die Tubelessreifen an der Flanke etwas weniger Fleisch haben wodurch sie mit Schlauch nicht so durchschlagsresistent sein sollen.


----------



## B.Scheuert (21. Juli 2012)

Funktioniert das wirklich? Ich würde im Zweifelsfall den kaputten Reifen am Hinterrad montieren(falls er nicht schon dort ist). Wenn der von der Felge springen sollte, legts dich nicht sofort hart aufs Maul. 
Andere Möglichkeit: Hast du es mit Dichtmilch versucht? Die soll Löcher bis 3mm stopfen können.


----------



## Wolfplayer (21. Juli 2012)

Schlau rein und fertig...aber einen mit franz. Ventil, da das Loch fuer Autoventil zu klein ist

und weniger Gummi an der Flanke ist ja wohl Quatsch...oder wie macht Schwalbe das, wenn alle Reifen nun tubless ready sind...verzichtet auf Durchschlagsschutz


----------



## Bombenkrator (21. Juli 2012)

die flanke hat sogar mehr gummi und die wulzt ist auch dicker.
dafür sind sie minimal schwerer.
aber einfach einen schlauch reinmachen geht ohne probleme.
bin vor tubeless die ganze zeit so gefahren.


----------



## Wolfplayer (21. Juli 2012)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> die flanke hat sogar mehr gummi und die wulzt ist auch dicker.
> dafür sind sie minimal schwerer.
> aber einfach einen schlauch reinmachen geht ohne probleme.
> bin vor tubeless die ganze zeit so gefahren.




genau...aber unsere *Y*oungs*T*er Fahrer haben halt noch nicht soviel Erfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Juli 2012)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> die flanke hat sogar mehr gummi und die wulzt ist auch dicker.
> dafür sind sie minimal schwerer.



Hab hier einen UST MAxxis und einen Non-USt. Die Flanken sind ungefähr gleich dick aber unten hat der nicht-UST-Reifen mehr Fleisch. 



Wolfplayer schrieb:


> genau...aber unsere *Y*oungs*T*er Fahrer haben halt noch nicht soviel Erfahrung


----------



## q_FTS_p (21. Juli 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hab hier einen UST MAxxis und einen Non-USt. Die Flanken sind ungefähr gleich dick aber unten hat der nicht-UST-Reifen mehr Fleisch.


----------



## Zero Fighter (21. Juli 2012)

Tubeless mit Schlauch - hab den Mantel nie zu 100% in die Felge bekommen und sie eiern dann ein wenig (egal ob bei meiner Deemax oder Crossmax von einem Freund).
Hab aber seit 5 Bikeparktagen wieder Minion Front 2ply drauf - wie eigentlich immer - und die Reifenkarkasse ist definitiv dicker als die der Tubeless Minion.

2ply - 5 Bikepark Tage keinen platten.
Tubeless - 4 Bikepark Tage 3 Platte.

Ich kann nur soviel sagen, ich hab derweil noch keine Sekunde vom umstieg bereut (vorher 2mal Turner DHR - Tues WC) der Rahmen ist klasse, der Hinterbau ein wahnsinn in kombination mit dem CCDB. 
War heute den ganzen Tag mit einem Freund fahren der seit über 10 Jahren Rennen fährt - aktuell ein TR450 fährt / vorher auch Turner -und er war beeindruckt vom antritt des Tues und meinte das könnte er sich auch als nachfolger vorstellen wenn YT nur Rahmen verkaufen würde.

Was mich bischen verwundert das wirklich ziemlich viele Anfänger sich ein Tues WC geholt haben, als erstes Bike wäre ich sicher nicht gewillt gewesen fast 3k hinzulegen. Wie auch immer finds einfach lächerlich wie sich manche Homos (ja richtig gelesen  )  hier aufführen und auf ihren Marken-Bikes aufgeilen, ich hoffe ich war vorher mit meiner tollen Ami Kiste nicht auch so........ach nein da hatte ich ja einen gerissen Rahmen und jedesmal ausgeschlagene Lager


----------



## Bombenkrator (21. Juli 2012)

soweit ich weiß verkauft yt den rahmen auch so.
halt nicht im LTD design aber eben in der farbe der aktuellen kollektion


----------



## Wolfplayer (21. Juli 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hab hier einen UST MAxxis und einen Non-USt. Die Flanken sind ungefähr gleich dick aber unten hat der nicht-UST-Reifen mehr Fleisch.



 wie geht das denn  ein Bild in einem Posting  Du bist ja soooo CLEVER 

Du hast aber schon davon gehoert, dass man tubeless mit weniger Luftdruck faehrt als mit Schlauch 
Deiner Meinung nach verliert dann also ein Tubeless Reifen mit Schlauch seinen Durchschlagsschutz


----------



## Zero Fighter (21. Juli 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Du hast aber schon davon gehoert, dass man tubeless mit weniger Luftdruck faehrt als mit Schlauch
> Deiner Meinung nach verliert dann also ein Tubeless Reifen mit Schlauch seinen Durchschlagsschutz



- Man kann mit niedrigeren drücken fahren ein Durchschlag bedeutet nicht unbedingt ein platten bei Tubeless - hab aber mit verschiedenen experimentiert
- Nein wie kommst du drauf, Lesen kann ich dir via Internet schwer beibringen sorry...


EDIT
Zu deiner erleichterung:
- Tubeless Minion - zwei Platte (1 vorne / 1 hinten)
- Hinten 2ply Minion mit Schlauch (ruhe gehabt) & vorne Minion Tubeless mit Schlauch (wieder einen Platten)
- In die Garage und alles auf Minion Front 2ply mit Schlauch gewechselt, seitdem keine probs.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. Juli 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Funktioniert das wirklich? Ich würde im Zweifelsfall den kaputten Reifen am Hinterrad montieren(falls er nicht schon dort ist). Wenn der von der Felge springen sollte, legts dich nicht sofort hart aufs Maul.
> Andere Möglichkeit: Hast du es mit Dichtmilch versucht? Die soll Löcher bis 3mm stopfen können.



Habe keine da, werd ich aber am Montag besorgen.



Wolfplayer schrieb:


> genau...aber unsere *Y*oungs*T*er Fahrer haben halt noch nicht soviel Erfahrung



mein Fahrwerk und die Gabel bekomm ich eingestellt, leider bin ich noch nie tubeless gefahren und war gerade alles am packen weils gleich losgeht daher hab ich hier ma die frage gestellt und nicht groß zeit investiert um zu goggeln, das da gegenwind kommt war klar einfach weiterhelfen machen ja nur wenige 

danke auf jedenfall! Hab noch 2 Mudy Marry aufgetrieben die ich alternativ mal mitnehme!


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Juli 2012)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß verkauft yt den rahmen auch so.
> halt nicht im LTD design aber eben in der farbe der aktuellen kollektion



nein



Wolfplayer schrieb:


> wie geht das denn  ein Bild in einem Posting  Du bist ja soooo CLEVER
> 
> Du hast aber schon davon gehoert, dass man tubeless mit weniger Luftdruck faehrt als mit Schlauch
> Deiner Meinung nach verliert dann also ein Tubeless Reifen mit Schlauch seinen Durchschlagsschutz





achja, bevor noch einer sein Unwissen für bare Münze nimmt und sich hinlegt: Tubless kann man nicht mit ähnlich niedrigen Drücken wie mit Schlauch fahren da in schnell gefahrenen Kurven schlagartig Luft entweichen kann.

https://www.google.de/search?q=tubl...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## Bombenkrator (21. Juli 2012)

ich war ein paar mal vor ort und man hat mir gesagt, 
dass man die rahmen auch so besorgen könnte.
muss halt jeder sein glück versuchen.

allerdings ist das einige zeit her und der laden ist expandiert.
ob die jetzt noch solche sonderwünsche machen weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Thiel (21. Juli 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> nein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann man schon, die Felge muss dann halt nur zum Reifen passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (21. Juli 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> achja, bevor noch einer sein Unwissen für bare Münze nimmt und sich hinlegt: Tubless kann man nicht mit ähnlich niedrigen Drücken wie mit Schlauch fahren da in schnell gefahrenen Kurven schlagartig Luft entweichen kann.



Ach Tabletop, 
wenn man was nicht genau weiß hilft google auch nicht immer. 

Tubeless Burping gibts, ja.
Mit Schlauch kann dir exaktemente genauso der Reifen aus dem Felgenhorn rutschen. ist so. auch schonmal geschafft. 

Tubeless hat sich nicht so verbreitet, weil es lebensgefährlich ist, sondern weil 
die Vorteile Pannenresistenz bei Niedrigem Luftdruck, neben einigen anderen sind.
Notubes mit Milch funktioniert bis auf bestimmte Paarungen Sehr gut. Normale Ardents/Flow sind Bikepark dicht auf meinem 29er bei 1.5 bar 
UST und UST Reifen fast noch besser.


----------



## teatimetom (21. Juli 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Hab mir beim Scott Gang Battle en kleinen Riss von den Steinen in den Reifen gefahren und über Nacht entweicht die Luft, hab das eben erst bemerkt



HAst du Tubeless Milch daheim ? 
die dichtet bis ca 1.5 mm Löcher.
Alternativ gibts Fliucksets für UST - hier flickt man eben von Inen nach Aussen.

Oder Schlacuh.


----------



## Bombenkrator (21. Juli 2012)

tubeless ist ja dafür bekannt das man mit sehr wenig druck fahren kann.
das war der grund weshalb ich dazu gewechselt habe.
meine reifen sind immer dicht gewesen bisher. selbst bei sehr niedrigen drücken (1,5bar).


----------



## timothekid (21. Juli 2012)

ich verstehe nicht wie ein tubeless reifen pannensicherer sein soll. 
da muss doch nur der mantel durchstochen werde.
wenn ich jetzt noch reifen drunter hab muss mantel und reifen durchstochen werden.
ist doch viel besser!?
deswegen fahr ich immer mit 2ply und den maxxis dh schläuchen rum


----------



## timothekid (21. Juli 2012)

*mantel und schlauch.


----------



## Bombenkrator (21. Juli 2012)

die dichtmilch die man optimalerweise benutzt dichtet aber löcher bis 5mm einfach ab.
außerdem kannst du keine snakebites mehr bekommen (d.h. kann man mit wenig druck fahren)


----------



## Thiel (21. Juli 2012)

Also ein Loch von 5mm Durchmesser ? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Bombenkrator (21. Juli 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTlZvOVG8zs"]NoTubes - Tire Sealant, Path of Death Puncture Demo      - YouTube[/nomedia]

das geht habs auch schon probiert.


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Juli 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> Ach Tabletop,
> wenn man was nicht genau weiß hilft google auch nicht immer.
> 
> Tubeless Burping gibts, ja.
> Mit Schlauch kann dir exaktemente genauso der Reifen aus dem Felgenhorn rutschen. ist so. auch schonmal geschafft.


 
Ja und? Mit Tubeless verlier ich bei 1,4 bar Luft mit Schlauch kann ich das problemlos fahren.

Was die theoretischen Vorteile von tubeless sind weiß ich auch.

Das man Tubeless mit weniger Druck als mit Schlauch fahren kann stimmt einfach nicht. Vielleicht auf 'ne XC-Tour aber sicher nicht auf einer DH-Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (21. Juli 2012)

welche felgen fährst du denn?
ich habe ust felgen und fahre tubeless ready reifen


----------



## Wolfplayer (21. Juli 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Habe keine da, werd ich aber am Montag besorgen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mein Spruch war auch nicht direkt fuer Dich 
aber fuer solche Prob's brauche ich kein google und auch kein Forum...sowas loese ich selbst mit einfacher Logic


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. Juli 2012)

schritt voraus würd ich sagen


----------



## Wolfplayer (21. Juli 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> nein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja warum vertreibst Du dann keine "Biker helfen Biker" Zeitung um die Luegen der anderen Magazine und Fachleute aufzudecken  
naja bist wohl noch am Hinterachse richtig verschrauben


----------



## Wolfplayer (21. Juli 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> schritt voraus würd ich sagen


  evtl. 
und wenn man wie ich schon Mal mitten in der Pampa den gehaerteten Kettenbolzen an seiner Enduro mit einem Leatherman Multitool zersaegen musste um das Ersatzkettenschloss einzusetzen, halte ich mich schon fuer sehr erfinderisch was Problemloesungen angeht 

genug...jetzt 2 Stunden AMA MotoCross live glotzen und chillen


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. Juli 2012)

Like a boss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (21. Juli 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ja und? Mit Tubeless verlier ich bei 1,4 bar Luft mit Schlauch kann ich das problemlos fahren.


ich kann dir nicht folgen.
du sprichst von 1.4 bar und im gleichen Satz verwendest du ernsthaft Downhill fahren .... das entspricht nicht meiner erfahrung, das machen schläuche und felgen nicht lange mit.

Thema Notubes Flow Tubeless: 
Die Amis und kanadier schreiben das sie mit 25 bis 30 PSI dauerhaft und sicher Dh Fahren können. Denen glaub ich das 
das entspricht genau dem Druck den ich mit SChläuchen fahre.... bei weniger knicken mir die Reifen von den Felgen. 
Meine Erfahrung.


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Juli 2012)

Ich hab ne Pumpe ... nach der fahr ich mit 1,1 Bar


----------



## B.Scheuert (22. Juli 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> ich kann dir nicht folgen.
> du sprichst von 1.4 bar und im gleichen Satz verwendest du ernsthaft Downhill fahren .... das entspricht nicht meiner erfahrung, das machen schläuche und felgen nicht lange mit.
> 
> Thema Notubes Flow Tubeless:
> ...


Bist du mal Conti-DH-Reifen gefahren? Je nach Strecke und Fahrergewicht sind 1,4 Bar durchaus fahrbar. Allerdings fahre ich schon lange nicht mehr mit Schlauch und habe mit 1,6-1,8Bar genug Grip; unter 1,5Bar verliert der Rain King tubeless zu viel Luft.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Pumpe ... nach der fahr ich mit 1,1 Bar



Deine Pumpe mißt ja auch nur den Druck auf der Seite des Ventils. Hättest du auf der anderen Seite auch noch ein Ventil und würdest messen, dann hättest du dort auch nochmal 1,1 Bar.

G.


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Juli 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> ich kann dir nicht folgen.
> du sprichst von 1.4 bar und im gleichen Satz verwendest du ernsthaft Downhill fahren .... das entspricht nicht meiner erfahrung, das machen schläuche und felgen nicht lange mit..



Nach meiner Erfahrung geht das mit 75kg fahrfertig auf Dh-Strecken in Todtnau, Wildbad, Willingen, wibe, Albstadt, Livigno, Pds, Flims, Hindelang am Vorderrad problemlos.


----------



## teatimetom (22. Juli 2012)

Fahr Contis aber unter 2.0 bar geht bei mir nix mit 90 kilo rum. wurscht, weiter im Program 

@eman: du zählst nicht, bist zu schnell um den steinen zeit für nen durchschlag zu lassen


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2012)

Der Eman zählt eh net, weil er eh kein Equipment hat sowas wie Luftdruck (oder auch sonst irgendwas mit Meßwerten) korreckt zu überprüfen

G.


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Juli 2012)

Wie findet ihr eigentlich das Standard-Setup vom CCDB? Ich hab jetzt noch nicht sooo viel getestet aber für mich ist es schon sehr nahe am Sweetspot.

Dachte anfangs die Lsc wär zu lahm aber wenn ich etwas rausnehme bügelt schon nciht mehr so gut. Bisschen Lsc zum gewöhnen an das Tretlager hab ich noch reingemacht aber mittlerweile wieder raus.


----------



## Mirko29 (22. Juli 2012)

Ich hab nur etwas den Preload erhöht und den lsr um 2 klicks weil ich anfangs etwas bremsstempeln hatte... Den hsr hab ich auch um ne halbe umdrehung erhöht, aber das mehr aus testzwecken. Werd's noch etwas herunterregeln...


----------



## 22lightning (23. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen!
Ich habe ein Tues 2.0 Ltd. und habe seit zwei drei Ausfahrten ein knacken im Steuersatz (wahrscheinlich). Kennt jemand das Problem oder kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben was ich ausprobieren kann um das Knacken zu beheben oder fehlerquellen aus zu schließen. Danke schonmal!
Gruss Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Juli 2012)

Sollte das Knacken aus dem Steuersatz kommen, dann bau mal die Gabel raus und schau nach ob die Lager ausreichend geschmiert sind. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, unbedingt etwas Schmiermittel auftragen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Juli 2012)

Fette am besten alle beweglichen Teile im Steuersatz & Steuerrohr. Die Lager sind ja gedichtet und sollten nach so kurzer Zeit eigentlich noch Fett enthalten.


----------



## FRnK (23. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht knackt auch dein Lenker im Vorbau. Einfach etwas Montagepaste drauf und auf die Schrauben. Hat bei mir immer geholfen.


----------



## Capic Biker (24. Juli 2012)

Wann werden den eigentlich die 2013 Modele vorgestellt ?
Ja ich weis jetzt noch nicht aber Ende des jahres irgendwann doch oder ?
Weil wenn ich jetzt auf mein Rad  (Tues 2.0) noch bis Oktober warten soll ? 
Dann bin ich am Überlegen ob ich nicht warten soll bis ich dann die 2013 Modele bestellen kann.


----------



## Thiel (24. Juli 2012)

Willst du dann ein Jahr warten ?


----------



## Capic Biker (24. Juli 2012)

Naja was heist 1 Jahr warten angenommen die neuen Modele werden Ende des Jahres vorgestellt und man kann sie ab März bestellen und man ist bei den ersten dabei bekommt man es vielleicht auf Mai oder Juni vielleicht xD

Ja ok ist schon sau lange wenn ich mir das so durch den kopf gehn lasse.


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Juli 2012)

Wenn du mit dem Wetter Glück hast kannst du im Winter/Frühjahr noch viel fahren. Der Rahmen wird vermutlich eh gleich bleiben und die Ausstattung auch. Günstiger wird es bestimmt auch nicht werden.


----------



## Capic Biker (24. Juli 2012)

Ja ich glaub auch nicht das die noch viel ändern werden auf 2013
vielleicht weng Optik, sprich die Farbe verändern
oder klein wenig die parts ändern


----------



## timothekid (24. Juli 2012)

aber vielleicht haben sie nächstes jahr gerade hinterbauten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (24. Juli 2012)

darauf achte ich beim abhollen schon sehr genau 
das alles passt


----------



## FRnK (24. Juli 2012)

Wer weiß, bei deren Toleranzmaßen...


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Juli 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.390563664326329.83643.145435915505773&type=1

Ich denk mal für 75kg Fahrer wie mich bringt das nix, oder!? Komm mit 15ml weniger Öl und der Standardfeder ganz gut zurecht.


----------



## FRnK (24. Juli 2012)

Glaub nich, soviel ich weiß sind die Gabeln alle schon für ein Fahrergewicht zwischen 70 und 80 kg ausgelegt ( mit der Original Titanfeder ). Bin mir aber nicht sicher!!


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Juli 2012)

Ja hab ich auch so gelesen und bin wie gesagt zufrieden. Hätte jetzt auch wenig Bock die Gabel rumzuschicken aber vielleicht gibt's ja jemand der es brauchen kann.


----------



## integra (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem 2011 TUES in Größe S bei 1,70m Körpergröße ?? Wäre schön wenn jemand mir ne Empfehlung geben kann, ob bei der Körpergröße, doch M besser passt........


Ich weiss, YT empfiehlt Größe S bis 1,74m....kann in der Praxis ja anderst aussehen !!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (25. Juli 2012)

Da die Größentabelle für das 1.0 und 2.0 gleich ist würde ich sagen passt mit S. Habe selber das 2.0 in S bei einer Größe von 1,73m (ohne Schuhe) und mir passts perfekt...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (25. Juli 2012)

integra schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem 2011 TUES in Größe S bei 1,70m Körpergröße ?? Wäre schön wenn jemand mir ne Empfehlung geben kann, ob bei der Körpergröße, doch M besser passt........
> 
> ...



haste jetzt in allen YT threads nachgefragt?


----------



## FRnK (25. Juli 2012)

zum DH eher S, wenn du mehr Freeride oder Park fährst würd ich eher M nehmen.


----------



## ketis (25. Juli 2012)

FRnK schrieb:


> zum DH eher S, wenn du mehr Freeride oder Park fährst würd ich eher M nehmen.



das musst du mir mal erklären...


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Juli 2012)

FRnK schrieb:


> zum DH eher S, wenn du mehr Freeride oder Park fährst würd ich eher M nehmen.


 
Nicht eher andersrum?


----------



## FRnK (25. Juli 2012)

des is mal zumindest meine erfahrung, kommt aber eben auf den eigenen fahrstil an. Aber jetzt mal nur im DH is mir zumindest der kleine Rahmen lieber, kurzes Oberrohr... Im Park komm ich mit dem M zumindest in der Luft besser klar.


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Juli 2012)

Bei mir ist das zum Beispiel genau andersrum, beim DH eher größerer Rahmen, da mir dieser mehr Laufruhe gibt und beim Freeride eher was kleineres wendiges.


----------



## FRnK (25. Juli 2012)

Ja des muss halt jeder für sich rausfinden 
da gibts eh zig verschiedene Meinungen drüber...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (25. Juli 2012)

same here, das Wicked 160 hab ich in S, das Tues Ltd in M, bin 1,76 groß bzw klein


----------



## FRnK (25. Juli 2012)

ja des Tues reicht zum DH eigentlich auch in M, bei dem steilen Oberrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3loodymary (27. Juli 2012)

sodala ... gestern hab ich mir das tues 2.0 M rausgelassen  
ich hoffe es passt ... bin 183 cm groß und 95 kg schwer ... wird schon nicht gleich zammklappen wie ein klappstuhl *hoff*


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Juli 2012)

Sagt mal kann es sein das man das Schaltauge beim Verstellen von der kürzesten zur längsten Kettenstrebenlänge umdrehen muss?


----------



## FRnK (27. Juli 2012)

Yip


----------



## Whiplash01 (27. Juli 2012)

Ich habe gerade die neue "Freeride" bekommen, da sind die ersten pics vom Carbon Tues drin, fettes Teil! 

Der Preis für ein Komplett -Carbon - Tues soll unter 3K liegen!!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (27. Juli 2012)

steht auch ne leiferzeit bei?  sry konnt ich mir nich verkneifen


----------



## floehsens (27. Juli 2012)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade die neue "Freeride" bekommen, da sind die ersten pics vom Carbon Tues drin, fettes Teil!
> 
> Der Preis für ein Komplett -Carbon - Tues soll unter 3K liegen!!



mach mal ein foto.


----------



## Capic Biker (27. Juli 2012)

Ist die neue Freeride heute wohl gekommen ?
Ja Bild los wir wollen es alle sehen xD


----------



## Whiplash01 (27. Juli 2012)

Okay, ein Bild ist in meinem Album unter "Bikes".

... und wieder gelöscht! Das Bild ist jetzt bei Pornicous Parts zu sehen.


----------



## Datenwurm (27. Juli 2012)

hab erst das Bild gesehen, dann die Posts hier... Großer Aufstieg einer kleinen Firma würde ich meinen, wenn das Carbon YT auch hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (27. Juli 2012)

Gefällt mir dir Karre!
Hoffentlich kommts in der Farbe...


----------



## B.Scheuert (27. Juli 2012)




----------



## q_FTS_p (27. Juli 2012)

Bin ich der einzige, der es kackhässlich findet?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (27. Juli 2012)

Ja.


----------



## cliomare (27. Juli 2012)

Nein.


----------



## Wolfplayer (27. Juli 2012)

Whiplash01 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade die neue "Freeride" bekommen, da sind die ersten pics vom Carbon Tues drin, fettes Teil!
> 
> Der Preis für ein Komplett -Carbon - Tues soll unter 3K liegen!!




toll und meine Freeride ist noch nicht angekommen 

aber niemals glaube ich daran fuer unter 3000, da sie ja heuer erst die Preise angezogen hatten....oder holen sie sich darueber die Kohle bei den anderen Bikes wieder rein, damit ein Carbon fuer unter 3000 kein Zuzahlgeschaeft wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timmeygasmus (27. Juli 2012)

Wir sollten jetzt AUF JEDEN FALL anfangen über den Preis zu spekulieren


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Juli 2012)

Hätte nicht gedacht das es so früh angekündigt wird. Ich denk am Rahmendesign wird noch gefeilt!? So sieht es noch ziemlich klobig im Vergleich zur Aluversion aus. 

Aber 3k für das Komplettbike wären echt mal 'ne Ansage.

Genial wäre wenn man den Rahmen auch einzeln kaufen könnte.


----------



## Capic Biker (27. Juli 2012)

Sieht schon geil aus, aber ein bisschen Farbe wäre schon geil
kann es mir fast nicht vorstellen unter 3.000 das Gerät


----------



## andre-71 (27. Juli 2012)

timmeygasmus schrieb:


> Wir sollten jetzt AUF JEDEN FALL anfangen über den Preis zu spekulieren



Aber auf jeden fall !


----------



## q_FTS_p (28. Juli 2012)

Dann habens hoffentlich keine schiefen Hinterbauten mehr.


----------



## Astgabel (28. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube eher da mussten wir über die lieferzeiten spekulieren  
Preis denke ich auch das der ne Ansage wird aber ich glaub nicht das er unter 3k bleibt.


----------



## Girgelus (28. Juli 2012)

Ich denke es wird nicht unter 3000â¬ kommen. Die Frage ist nur was es aushÃ¤lt und vor allem wen es aushÃ¤lt!


----------



## B.Scheuert (28. Juli 2012)

So filigran wie es aussieht, ist es bestimmt nur bis 75Kg und Drops bis 157cm freigegeben...


----------



## cytrax (28. Juli 2012)




----------



## yoyo (28. Juli 2012)

Sexuell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRnK (28. Juli 2012)

Na, die werden doch nicht übermütig werden


----------



## LordLinchpin (29. Juli 2012)

ok, ihr wisst ich kann yt nich leiden, aber DAS wäre das blödeste was sie machen könnten. ok, noch blöder wären die käufer. die firma ist sehr jung, die haben KEINE erfahrung mit sowas. die kriegen nichmal haltbare kettenstreben aus alu hin geschweige denn maßhaltige rahmen. bei dem firmenvideo habe ich nicht einen prüfstand gesehen. wenn ihr euch sone kiste holen wollt nehmt eine aus alu, vom carbon würde jeder intelligente mensch abraten. schaut euch um, die konkurrenz von yt lässt da die finger von: rose, votec, canyon, keiner hat nen carbon downhiller und das nicht ohne grund (wobei canyon inzwischen einiges an erfahrung mit carbon hat). ich weiß nicht wie es bei den anderen aussieht, aber canyon hat ein großes prüflabor, ja sogar ein CT um die teile zu testen, die jungs von yt haben nen computer und testfahrer.


----------



## Wolfplayer (29. Juli 2012)

@LordLinchpin...und die Testkaeufer


----------



## B.Scheuert (29. Juli 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ok, ihr wisst ich kann yt nich leiden, aber DAS wäre das blödeste was sie machen könnten. ok, noch blöder wären die käufer. die firma ist sehr jung, die haben KEINE erfahrung mit sowas. die kriegen nichmal haltbare kettenstreben aus alu hin geschweige denn maßhaltige rahmen. bei dem firmenvideo habe ich nicht einen prüfstand gesehen. wenn ihr euch sone kiste holen wollt nehmt eine aus alu, vom carbon würde jeder intelligente mensch abraten. schaut euch um, die konkurrenz von yt lässt da die finger von: rose, votec, canyon, keiner hat nen carbon downhiller und das nicht ohne grund (wobei canyon inzwischen einiges an erfahrung mit carbon hat). ich weiß nicht wie es bei den anderen aussieht, aber canyon hat ein großes prüflabor, ja sogar ein CT um die teile zu testen, die jungs von yt haben nen computer und testfahrer.


Dass die Konkurrenz kein Carbonrad hat, bedeutet nicht, dass das Zeug so extrem problematisch ist, sondern dass YT einfach mutiger ist - das kann böse enden, aber ich glaube, die Jungs machen das schon... 
Und Tatsache ist: Du weist nicht, wie, wo und was die testen, spekulierst also nur, ohne inhaltliche Grundlage. Genauso könnte man den Rahmen zum neuen Wunderrad hypen.


----------



## yoyo (29. Juli 2012)

Es ist schließlich völlig unmöglich, dass es in Taiwan oder China Hersteller gibt, die tatsächlich versiert mit dem Werkstoff umgehen können. Niemand kann das. Und es wird auch kein einziges Großserienrad aus Carbon in Asien gefertigt. Auf keinen Fall. Und falls doch, dann brechen die. Alle. Ohne Ausnahme.


----------



## FRnK (29. Juli 2012)

Carbon hat im DH einfach nix verloren...


----------



## hnx (29. Juli 2012)

Würde dir jemand immer wenn nötig einen neuen Rahmen stellen würdest du anders sprechen


----------



## B.Scheuert (29. Juli 2012)

FRnK schrieb:


> Carbon hat im DH einfach nix verloren...


Und vor 20 Jahren hättest du gesagt, dass Federgabeln vielleicht an Motorräder gehören, aber doch nicht an Fahrräder...


----------



## cliomare (29. Juli 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ok, ihr wisst ich kann yt nich leiden, aber DAS wäre das blödeste was sie machen könnten. ok, noch blöder wären die käufer. die firma ist sehr jung, die haben KEINE erfahrung mit sowas. die kriegen nichmal haltbare kettenstreben aus alu hin geschweige denn maßhaltige rahmen. bei dem firmenvideo habe ich nicht einen prüfstand gesehen. wenn ihr euch sone kiste holen wollt nehmt eine aus alu, vom carbon würde jeder intelligente mensch abraten. schaut euch um, die konkurrenz von yt lässt da die finger von: rose, votec, canyon, keiner hat nen carbon downhiller und das nicht ohne grund (wobei canyon inzwischen einiges an erfahrung mit carbon hat). ich weiß nicht wie es bei den anderen aussieht, aber canyon hat ein großes prüflabor, ja sogar ein CT um die teile zu testen, die jungs von yt haben nen computer und testfahrer.





Blödsinn!
Heutezutage braucht man eine Rahmen nicht selbst entwickeln und produzieren, dafür gibt es genug erfahrene Hersteller in Asien.
Ist in anderen Branchen auch schon lange so. Die Marke gibt gewisse Vorgaben vor, den Rest erledigt der Hersteller.

Wenn sich YT da einen erfahrenen Produzenten aussucht, wirds auch nicht mehr Probleme geben als bei anderen Marken.
Und einzelne schlechte Serien können überall mal vorkommen, siehe die reihenweise gebrochenen Hinterbauten bei Trek vor noch nicht allzu langer Zeit.


PS: Bin kein YT Fan aber dieses hirnlose YT Bashing geht mir auf die Nerven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRnK (29. Juli 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Und vor 20 Jahren hättest du gesagt, dass Federgabeln vielleicht an Motorräder gehören, aber doch nicht an Fahrräder...


wenn du meinst


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. Juli 2012)

Abwarten und Tee drinken. Das steckt ja alles noch in den Kinderschuhen. Angeblich hat doch Lacondeguy mal auf Fb gepostet das er zur Rampage mit einem Carbon Tues kommt. Wrude dann aber wohl gelöscht.

Wenn der Rahmen das aushält würd ich ihm mehr vertrauen als 'nem Evil. 

Ich bin wäre nur etwas skeptisch wenn der Rahmen tatsächlich ein ganzes Kilo leichter wird wie das Alu-Pendant. Carbon ist zwar bei gleichem Gewicht ungleich stabiler aber man sieht ja bei den Gewichten von Specialized und Evil das die da auf Nummer Sicher gehen was die Stabilität angeht.


----------



## FRnK (29. Juli 2012)

Mich stört einfach das widerspenstige Brechverhalten bei Carbon. Klar hälts einiges aus was Zugfestigkeit und schläge betrifft, aber spitze einschläge mag Carbon einfach nicht.
Zudem erkennst die Carbonsplitter auf dem Röntgenbild nicht  für den Fall das es einen doch mal erwischt


----------



## LordLinchpin (30. Juli 2012)

natürlich testen die rahmenhersteller in asien alles. yt ruft an, gibt die winkel und längen durch und die asiaten kümmern sich um den rest. klar. wo war noch schnell der smiley der mit dem kopf gegen die wand haut? aber gottseidank isses bei yt ja ganz anders als bei anderen herstellern. das schreibe ich nicht nur weils yt is sondern weil es was von russischem roulette hat. guggt euch die umbaustufen vom v10 mal an: erst alles alu, dann carbonwippe, dann carbonwippe und hauptrahmen, dann komplett carbon (irgendwann mal). oder gt: die sind seit knappen 20 jahren mit carbon dabei.
die asiaten BAUEN die räder nach den vorgaben der firmen, obs sinn macht oder nicht.

@hnx: wenn du die risse früh genug erkennst isses ja nich so wild, das is allerdings n schwieriger punkt bei carbon. kennst du das video wo das undead reißt? er fährt, er spirngt, es reißt, er liegt. wie lange soll man sowas mitmachen wenn die räder nicht deutlich besser werden sollten? wäre es dir recht wenn du so alle 1-2 monate schwer stürzt weil der rahmen reißt? würdest du dann trotzdem sagen "geiles teil" weil du ihn ersetzt kriegst?


----------



## foreigner (30. Juli 2012)

Das stimmt nur zum Teil. Wirklich genaue Vorgaben und Entwicklung der Carbonrahmen haben groÃe Hersteller geleistet, wie Trek oder Specialized. Viele andere haben gar kein sonderliches eigenes KnowHow auf dem Sektor und haben das eingekauft, teilweise einfach beim Produzenten. Gefertigt wird zu 95% in China und die restlichen 5% irgendwo ander in Asien. Eine echte Ausnahme schein Trek mit dem session 9.9 zu sein. Das ist wohl wirklich made in USA. Das zahlt man aber auch bei einem Rahmepreis von 4500â¬.
SantaCruz hatte ja scheinbar schwierigkeiten den Carbonhinterbau fÃ¼rs V10 "selbst" zu entwickeln. Bei den Prototypen die ja auch im WC laufen hat Enve krÃ¤ftig geholfen. 
Specialized hat groÃen aufwand betrieben, dass das Demo Carbon in gleichbleibender QualitÃ¤t gefertigt wird, Trek hat sich offensichtlich nur getraut den Carbonrahmen zu bringen, wenn er im eigenen Haus gefertigt wird.
Ich halte es daher auch fÃ¼r mutig, mal eben einen kompletten Carbon DH Rahmen aus dem Handgelenk zu schÃ¼tteln, der dann fast vollstÃ¤ndig auf die Erfahrung eines mit groÃer Wahrscheinlichkeit chinesischen Herstellers zurÃ¼ck geht.

YT sind nicht die einzigen die das machen. Siehe Evil bikes. Und die hatten mit ihren AlurÃ¤dern noch weit grÃ¶Ãere Probleme als YT.

PS: Ein ordentlicher Carbon DHler aus Europa: Antidote Lifeline Carbon. Made in Polen.


----------



## foreigner (30. Juli 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich bin wäre nur etwas skeptisch wenn der Rahmen tatsächlich ein ganzes Kilo leichter wird wie das Alu-Pendant. Carbon ist zwar bei gleichem Gewicht ungleich stabiler aber man sieht ja bei den Gewichten von Specialized und Evil das die da auf Nummer Sicher gehen was die Stabilität angeht.


 
Bei Specialized ist auch nur der Hauptrahmen aus Carbon. Würde man Wippen und den aufwendigen Demohinterbau auch noch aus Carbon machen, könnte man zu Alu bestimmt auch noch mal 500g sparen. In wahrheit wohl weniger, da die Wippe ja schon aus Magnesium ist, was zum Aluteil einiges spart.

SantaCruz V10 läuft jetzt schon länger in serie, ohne das man von nennenswerten Problemen hört. Und die haben allein am Hauptrahmen 800g gespart.

Achja, ich finde übrigens das der Alu yt um einiges besser aussieht als der Carbon Proto. Der ist ganz schön klobig, genau wie das Carbon-Evil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (30. Juli 2012)

foreigner schrieb:


> YT sind nicht die einzigen die das machen. Siehe Evil bikes. Und die hatten mit ihren Alurädern noch weit größere Probleme als YT.
> 
> PS: Ein ordentlicher Carbon DHler aus Europa: Antidote Lifeline Carbon. Made in Polen.



Das sind aber auch nur aus dem NIchts gegriffene Schlussfolgerungen. Das Antidote fährt kein Schwein und die Carbon-Evils baut eine ganz andere Firma.


----------



## san_andreas (30. Juli 2012)

Das stimmt; vom Lifeline hört / sieht man nirgends etwas.  Ich würde momentan nur von einer der "richtigen" Marken kaufen.
Warum YT selbst beim Carbon noch beim Billigheimer Prinzip bleiben will, geht mir nicht in den Kopf (aber ich verstehe ja auch nicht, was an der Werbung witzig ist).


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. Juli 2012)

Ich finds gut. Für den Preis von einem Carbon-Demo sind ja noch ein paar Tues drin falls eins brechen sollte.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (30. Juli 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich finds gut. Für den Preis von einem Carbon-Demo sind ja noch ein paar Tues drin falls eins brechen sollte.



Wenn du die Werbung gut findest, mit dem Foto aufm Sch...haus
dann versteh ich natürlich warum du YT Fanboy bist

Warum findest du denn das normale Carbon Demo zu teuer?


----------



## yoyo (30. Juli 2012)

Völlig hirnlos über die Qualität eines Produkts zu spekulieren, das nicht mal auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## sTixi (30. Juli 2012)

Hi.

kann mir mal jemand sagen wieviel Öl in welchen Holm der MZ 888 Evo Gabel rein kommt und auch welches man da benutzen sollte.

Ich hab emein Rad nämlich grade zerlegt und dann wollt ich das mal grade nachkontrollieren.

LG


----------



## FRnK (30. Juli 2012)

http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/contenuto.asp?LN=UK&idC=1585&IdFolder=777


----------



## sTixi (30. Juli 2012)

Super danke.

noch ne Frage. Ich habe mir die hintere Deemax Felge gerisselt... passt eigentlich auch die 2011er Felge da rein von nem 135er Hinterbau?
Nur die Felge davon natürlich.

LG


----------



## FRnK (30. Juli 2012)

Sollte eigentlich, die Felge hat ja nichts mit der Hinterbaubreite zu tun.
Gruß


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. Juli 2012)

Barricade schrieb:


> Wenn du die Werbung gut findest, mit dem Foto aufm Sch...haus
> dann versteh ich natürlich warum du YT Fanboy bist
> 
> Warum findest du denn das normale Carbon Demo zu teuer?



darum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sTixi (30. Juli 2012)

"Hupt" euer CCDB eigentlich auch so mein ein und ausfedern?

Ist irgendwie witzig 

P.S. Würde jemand meine Feder 225 gegen eine 250er tauschen wollen?

LG


----------



## Wolfplayer (30. Juli 2012)

yoyo schrieb:


> Völlig hirnlos über die Qualität eines Produkts zu spekulieren, das nicht mal auf dem Markt ist.



denke doch...gerade nachdem was YT so an LTD Tues Rahmen auf den Markt geworfen hat


----------



## foreigner (30. Juli 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das stimmt; vom Lifeline hört / sieht man nirgends etwas.  Ich würde momentan nur von einer der "richtigen" Marken kaufen.




War erst in Frankreich hab 3 Antidotes gesehen, 2 mit Carbon Hauptrahmen, 1 mit Alu. Also Gespenster sind die Dinger nicht. Richtige Fahrräder die fahren und so ...


----------



## hnx (30. Juli 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> @hnx: wenn du die risse früh genug erkennst isses ja nich so wild, das is allerdings n schwieriger punkt bei carbon. kennst du das video wo das undead reißt? er fährt, er spirngt, es reißt, er liegt. wie lange soll man sowas mitmachen wenn die räder nicht deutlich besser werden sollten? wäre es dir recht wenn du so alle 1-2 monate schwer stürzt weil der rahmen reißt? würdest du dann trotzdem sagen "geiles teil" weil du ihn ersetzt kriegst?



Weiss gerade nicht genau warum du mich anredest 

Es ging mir um den Punkt, daß wenn mir jemand für Training und jedes Rennen einen neuen Rahmen stellt (denke so wirds beim Gwin/Trek Team laufen), dann wärs eine mögliche Alternative.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (31. Juli 2012)

Meine Bremsbeläge sind runter brauche neue, überlege jetzt gesinterte anstatt organische zu kaufen. Jemand Erfahrungen in Verbindung mit der X0?


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Juli 2012)

Hast du nicht nur X0 Hebel und Code Bremssattel?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (31. Juli 2012)

ja haste recht sollte erstmal en kaffee trinken  wobei die Frage sich dann mit der Code stellt


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Juli 2012)

Hatte bei meiner Code zuerst die organischen Beläge drin. Waren ziemlich schnell runter, deswegen hab ich auf die gesinterte Variante gewechselt. Etwas weniger Bremsleistung, aber längere Lebensdauer


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (31. Juli 2012)

Im Warenkorb! Werds dann auch mal testen. Wie sieht das mit Geräuschen aus, sind die arg am quietschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Juli 2012)

Meine Bremse hat noch nie gequitscht, außer wenn es geregnet hat. Also


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (31. Juli 2012)

Danke Dir!


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Juli 2012)

Gern geschehen.

Habe grad gesehen, Sixpack macht auch BelÃ¤ge fÃ¼r die Code ab 2011. Kosten zwischen 9.99â¬ und 13.99â¬ als Alternative zu den Originalen.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (31. Juli 2012)

Muss leider beim Rose Shop kaufen, hab da beim Freeride Festival in Saalbach beim gewinnspiel mitgemacht und eben einen 100,-â¬ Gutschein bekommen  sind zwar nicht gerade billig im shop aber trotzdem umsonst quasi 

trotzdem Danke fÃ¼r die Info!


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Juli 2012)

Trink aber lieber noch mehr Kaffee. Ich glaub standardmäßig sind doch bei Avid gesinterte Beläge drin!?

@Carbon:

nachdem in meinem näheren Umfeld schon die 2. X=-Kurbel gebrochen ist bin ich wieder etwas skeptischer. Ich bin mit Alukurbeln schon oft in Steinfeldern eingestochen oder hängengeblieben aber ausser äusseren Beschädigungen war da nie was.



foreigner schrieb:


> War erst in Frankreich hab 3 Antidotes gesehen, 2 mit Carbon Hauptrahmen, 1 mit Alu. Also Gespenster sind die Dinger nicht. Richtige Fahrräder die fahren und so ...



Ja nee is klar, irgendwo werden schon welche rumfahren. Nur hab ich hier (im Forum und sonst auch) noch keinen gesehen und das lässt schon auf eine verschwindend geringe Verbreitung schließen.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (31. Juli 2012)

Nachdem ich erstmal im Forum gesucht habe war ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=506733



anditirol schrieb:


> Genau die Suchfunktion würd helfen: x.0 wird mit organischen Belägen geliefert, auch bei mir!





anditirol schrieb:


> Und hat von euch schon jemand gesinterte Beläge montiert? Sind von SRAM ja nicht frei gegeben...
> Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Juli 2012)

Komisch, bei meinen bisherigen Avid Bremsen waren immer gesinterte drin und Avid verkauft doch auch welche. Warum sollen die nicht freigegeben sein?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (31. Juli 2012)

Frage ich mich auch, deshlab wollte ich mich ma schlau machen und bin auf die zitierten antworten gestossen! daraufhin hab ich hier nochmal nachgefragt


----------



## teatimetom (31. Juli 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> @Carbon:
> 
> nachdem in meinem näheren Umfeld schon die 2. X=-Kurbel gebrochen ist bin ich wieder etwas skeptischer. Ich bin mit Alukurbeln schon oft in Steinfeldern eingestochen oder hängengeblieben aber ausser äusseren Beschädigungen war da nie was.


Hatte die CarbonKurbel mal an einem DauertestRad, und bin damit einige male ordentlich hängen geblieben, gerade wie meine Alu Dinger.


Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ja nee is klar, irgendwo werden schon welche rumfahren. Nur hab ich hier (im Forum und sonst auch) noch keinen gesehen und das lässt schon auf eine verschwindend geringe Verbreitung schließen.


Im Nürnberger Raum fahren auch 3-4 Lifelines rum in Carbon und Alu. 
Bei meinem Pivot Phoenix das gleiche, im Forum hab ich bisher 2 Stück gesehen, vom Bernhard/Everyday26 weiß ich / auch aus Bikeparks sind doch etwas mehr unterwegs 
Das Forum ist nicht repräsentativ für solche Stückzahlen, gibt scheinbar viele Biker die das IBC nicht kennen / mögen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Juli 2012)

Ja klar aber >530 Yt's in Europa haben mehr Gewicht als 4 Lifelines im Nürnberger Raum. Würden bei Ersteren 50% der Kettenstreben brechen könnte man mit einiger Sicherheit sagen dass das am Rahmen liegt bei Letzteren könnte man das nicht sagen.


----------



## Freeloader (31. Juli 2012)

Habt ihr eure 2.0er Rahmen eigentlich mal gewogen?

In der Gewichtsdatenbank ist ja nur der eine drin und der fällt so dermaßen aus der Reihe, dass es mich interessiert ob alle M Rahmen so stark von der Herstellerangabe abweichen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Juli 2012)

Die offiziellen "ca. 3,9kg" beziehen sich vermutlich auf einen "nakten" also one Steuerlagerschalen, Tretlager und Achse gewogenen S-Rahmen. 

Bei dem gewogenen ist auch nicht ganz klar was er da jetzt ausgewogen hat und was nicht. Steht dran dass das Innenlager ausgewogen wurde aber die Zahl auf der Digitalwaage ist identisch mit der angegebenen und die Achse liegt auf dem Boden obwohl er sagt das sie mitgewogen wurde.


----------



## Freeloader (31. Juli 2012)

Ja genau wegen diesen Unstimmigkeiten bei der Messung hab ich ja nachgefragt


----------



## B.Scheuert (31. Juli 2012)

Zu den Belägen von Sixpack in der Elixir CR (2011er Tues Ltd.) kann ich gegen Ende der Saison etwas sagen. Wer an Erfahrungen interessiert ist, sollte dann nochmal nachfragen...

Zu dem gewogenen Rahmen:
4198-98(Innenlager)-76(Achse)=*4024g* inkl. Lagerschalen und ein paar Gramm Fett an den Gewinden. Dann zieht man noch die Lagerschalen vom Steuersatz und 50-100g für den Unterschied zwichen Rahmengröße S und M ab und die Werksangabe stimmt überraschend genau. Und selbst wenn ohne Lagerschalen am Ende genau 4Kg auf der Waage steht, sind das bei einem M-Rahmen 100g bzw. ca 2,5% Abweichung. Ich vermute außerdem, dass die Lackierung vom Ltd. etwas schwerer ist als die normale.


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Juli 2012)

@ B.Scheuert:

Bin an deiner Referenz bezüglich der Sixpack Beläge interessiert. Erzähl mal...


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Juli 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Ich vermute außerdem, dass die Lackierung vom Ltd. etwas schwerer ist als die normale.



Mir kommts so vor als ob über dem eigentlichen Lack noch so eine Schutzschicht ist. Wirkt fast wie eine Folie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 125853 (31. Juli 2012)

Sobald ich meins in den nächsten Tagen zerlegt habe kann ich den L- Rahmen mal wiegen.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Paran0id (31. Juli 2012)

Hab leider verpasst meins ohne Pedale zu wiegen aber kommt irgendwann noch.

Tues 2.0 (normal) Größe S mit Pedale (Canfield Crampon ca. 400g das paar): 17.4 Kilo. 

Das ganze nun mit anderen Reifen (Baron 2.5 (1300gr pro Reifen) anstatt den Kendas (900gr pro Reifen) macht nun 18.2 Kilo.

Hätte nicht gedacht dass die Kendas so "windig" sind aber da sieht man mal wie schnell man Gewicht drücken kann.

Lässt sich aber dennoch verspielter fahren als mein kleiner dicker mit 17.6 Kilo.


----------



## 3loodymary (31. Juli 2012)

Weis einer von euch zufällig wie die pedalen heißen die auf der shopseite bei den Tues 2.0 drauf sind ...


----------



## PlanB (31. Juli 2012)

Habs hier schonmal irgendwo gelesen, aber ich muss jetzt nochmal fragen. Verletzungsbedingt konnte ich erst letztes Wochenende meine ersten Runden mit dem Tues Ltd drehen, und nach einem Tag Geißkopf sieht der Double Barrel so aus:





Man sieht die extremen Schleifspuren am Plasteschutz, und so hört sich das ganze denn auch an - wie eine wildgewordene Quietschente. Die Geräuschkulisse ist absolut nervtötend. Ich fahre ne 275er Feder, die durch den Verstellring offenbar nicht gescheit zentriert wird. Gibts irgendeine zufriedenstellende Lösung für das Problem?


----------



## S*P*J (1. August 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ja klar aber >530 Yt's in Europa haben mehr Gewicht als 4 Lifelines im Nürnberger Raum. Würden bei Ersteren 50% der Kettenstreben brechen könnte man mit einiger Sicherheit sagen dass das am Rahmen liegt bei Letzteren könnte man das nicht sagen.




jeder einzelne Lifeline Rahmen hat mehr Prestige als 530 Alditüten!


----------



## timmeygasmus (1. August 2012)

Wer's (für sein Ego oder als Ersatz für was auch immer  ) braucht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. August 2012)

PlanB schrieb:


> Habs hier schonmal irgendwo gelesen, aber ich muss jetzt nochmal fragen. Verletzungsbedingt konnte ich erst letztes Wochenende meine ersten Runden mit dem Tues Ltd drehen, und nach einem Tag Geißkopf sieht der Double Barrel so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dauerhaft Lösung wär eine Vivid oder K9-Feder mit einem Adapter von K9. Eventuell helfen auch schon die Axiallager.

Ich hab mal den Trick mit dem Klebeband um den Plastikschutz probiert was kurzzeitig für Ruhe gesorgt hat. Ich meine aber das es mit der Zeit besser geworden ist.


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. August 2012)

Frage:

welche Griffe könnt ihr empfehlen wenn die Standardgriffe zu dünn die Odi Rogue aber zu dick sind?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (1. August 2012)

Ich komme super mit den Canyon Lock on griffen zurecht. Sind aber nicht jedermanns Sache ;-).

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. August 2012)

ODI Oury oder ODI Intense.


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (1. August 2012)

Servus!

Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob irgend jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Wicked160 hat. Mich würde interessieren ob es noch tourentauglich ist und wie es mit den Größen aussieht. Mir wurde bei 183cm ein L Rahmen empfohlen, meint ihr das passt?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (1. August 2012)

Bist Du hier besser aufgehoben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=503591

ist en extra Wicked Thread da bekommste Deine Fragen beantwortet. Btw. bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Wicked 160, was die Größen angeht kannst Du unterschiedliche Aussagen bekommen, ich stand auch zwischen S und M und habe zum kleineren tendiert, wobei ich mein Tues in M fahre.


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. August 2012)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Ich komme super mit den Canyon Lock on griffen zurecht. Sind aber nicht jedermanns Sache ;-).
> 
> Markus



Sehen vielversprechend aus. Kannst du da mal bei Gelegenheit den Durchmesser messen!?



san_andreas schrieb:


> ODI Oury oder ODI Intense.



Erstere sind aber noch dicker als die Rogue.


----------



## teatimetom (1. August 2012)

Race Face Diabolus sind meine Lieblingsgriffe. 
Durchmesser k.a.


----------



## hnx (1. August 2012)

Habe SSC Excel, die sind zumindest optisch weniger dick wie Oury, allerdings extrem breit, das sollte beachtet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sack73 (1. August 2012)

Hallo

brauche Hilfe !!
Wo bekomme ich für die e thirteen LG1 r Kurbel eine Kurbelschraube+ ein Lagerschalen Schlüssel !!
Kann im Netz nichts finden .
besten Dank


----------



## PlanB (1. August 2012)

So, Antwort von Cosmic Sports wegen des Quietschproblems: Silikon Fett. Andere Feder kaufen hab ich wenig Lust. Schon alles etwas seltsam für einen 500 Euro High-End-Dämpfer...


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. August 2012)

Ist doch Pressfit. Du brauchst nur einen passenden Inbus mit Langem Hebel und ein Tool zum Auspressen der Lagerschalen. Such mal nach TheHive da gibt's videoanleitungen

http://bythehive.com/crank-install-video/


----------



## sack73 (1. August 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ist doch Pressfit. Du brauchst nur einen passenden Inbus mit Langem Hebel und ein Tool zum Auspressen der Lagerschalen. Such mal nach TheHive da gibt's videoanleitungen
> 
> http://bythehive.com/crank-install-video/


 

Danke für die Info. Lagerschalen Toll mit 4 Nuten habe ich leider keine gefunden, werde mich bei Cosmic melden!

Das Problem ist meine Kurbeln haben spiel zueinander und knarren, brauche die Kurbelschraube die Scheibe mit den Löchern, denke ich habe dort auf die sechskant schraube zuviel spiel ! deshalb brauche ich die Schraube !!!

Gruß


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. August 2012)

Das ätzt. Bist wohl nicht der erste der Probleme mit der Kurbel hat. Ich hof´fe ich gehöre nach dem Urlaub nicht auch dazu.

Muss ich das Schaltauge bei Einstellen auf die mittlere KEttenstrebenlänge auch umdrehen? Denke nicht, oder!?


----------



## B.Scheuert (1. August 2012)

Mich nervt die LG1+ Kurbel von 2011 auch. Die Kurbel hat deutlich zu viel Widerstand. Als ich nachsehen wollte, was Sache ist, hat sich der "integrierte Krubelabzieher" desintegriert...


----------



## teatimetom (1. August 2012)

PlanB schrieb:


> So, Antwort von Cosmic Sports wegen des Quietschproblems: Silikon Fett. Andere Feder kaufen hab ich wenig Lust. Schon alles etwas seltsam für einen 500 Euro High-End-Dämpfer...



mei irgendwas ist immer, aber silikonfett als lösung ist genial 

kauf dir ne grössere feder und gut.


----------



## yoyo (1. August 2012)




----------



## S*P*J (1. August 2012)

yoyo schrieb:


>


für die vier Lagerschalen Nuten?


----------



## teatimetom (1. August 2012)

haha, und du meinst damit wird der double barrel ruhiger =? 
die heutige jugend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (1. August 2012)

HAbt ihrs schon mit gut zureden probiert?


----------



## sack73 (2. August 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Mich nervt die LG1+ Kurbel von 2011 auch. Die Kurbel hat deutlich zu viel Widerstand. Als ich nachsehen wollte, was Sache ist, hat sich der "integrierte Krubelabzieher" desintegriert...


 

Hi 
Von wo hast du ersatz bekommen  !!

Gruss


----------



## B.Scheuert (2. August 2012)

Bis jetzt noch gar nicht, die Kurbel geht ja nicht ohne weiteres ab. Aber die richtigen Ansprechpartner werden Cosmic Sports oder mein Radhersteller sein.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (2. August 2012)

@Tabletop: Die Canyon Lock On haben einen Durchmesser von 31mm. Schaltauge drehen?!? Besser nicht !

@Sack73: Die Tretkurbel kannst Du mit dem integrierten Abzieher (8mm Innensechskant) demontieren. Für die Demontage der Lagerschalen benötigst Du ein Austreibwerkzeug. Das Werkzeug scheint einzeln nicht zu bekommen zu sein. Bei neuen Lagerschalen ist sowohl das Einpress-, als auch das Austreibwerkzeug mit dabei (Aussage Bike- Components)

@Rest: ich finde auch, dass sich die Kurbeln verhältnissmässig schlecht drehen. Woran das liegt habe ich noch nicht feststellen können. Nach dem Austreiben der Lagerschalen werde ich mir mal anschauen, wie gut die "Planfräsung" im Tretlagerbereich ist. Die Lager selber drehen sich "normal gut".
Beim Montieren ist es wichtig den gegenüberliegenden Kurbelarm zu fixieren!! Ansonsten bekommt man die Kurbel nicht dauerhaft fest. Beim Festziehen der Kurbel verdreht man sonst die Kurbel leicht zur Aufnahme, was verhindert, dass die Kurbel bis zum Festsitz auf die Achse gepresst wird.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## san_andreas (2. August 2012)

Ist doch völlig uninteressant, wie gut sich die Kurbel im Stand dreht.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (2. August 2012)

Deswegen dreht sie sich beim Fahren aber nicht besser :-D!

Spaßvogel!

Markus


----------



## san_andreas (2. August 2012)

Ich habe damit gemeint, dass man es beim Fahren wahrscheinlich gar nicht merkt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. August 2012)

volleybecker schrieb:


> @Tabletop: Die Canyon Lock On haben einen Durchmesser von 31mm. Schaltauge drehen?!? Besser nicht !



Danke! Also wenn man von der kleinesten zur gößten Kettenstrebenlänge verstellt bewegt sich ja auch das Schaltwerk mit. Irgendjemand hat gemeint man müsse das Schaltauge dabei umdrehen!?

Btw.

hab grad meine Bremsen entlüftet weil der Druckpunkt nicht soooo toll war und beim Fahren leicht gewandert ist. War eine gute Entscheidung da der Druckpunkt jetzt viel besser ist.

Bin nach der Anleitung vorgegangen:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/tech-tuesday-bleeding-avid-brakes-2010.html


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (2. August 2012)

warte noch auf mein entlüftungskit und muss dann auch ma ran, thx fürn link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (2. August 2012)

schriftlich und ausführlicher:

http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/z.../techdocs/xxwc_xx_xo_service_manual_rev_b.pdf


----------



## hnx (2. August 2012)

Finde das Wichtigste ist, daß man wirklich nur minimal Druck/Zug erzeugen darf mit den Spritzen. Das steht leider in kaum einer Anleitung.


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. August 2012)

Fidnest du? Wenn ich das machen würde kämen viele Luftblasen gar nicht raus.

Bei mir wars allerdings so das als ich die obere Spritze an der Vorderbremse abgenommen hatte kein Dot entgegenkam obwohl ich vorher alles genau befolgt habe. Hab sie dann noch zweimal wieder drangeschraubt dann war alles draussen. Druckpunkt ist jetzt viel direkter von daher denke ich mal dass das Entlüften erfolgreich war.


----------



## hnx (2. August 2012)

Minimal ist wahrscheinlich das falsche Wort gewesen. Was ich sagen wollte ist, daß man nicht dran rumrupfen sollte, also die Spritze voll aufziehen. Ich ziehe die maximal soweit auf, daß Luft im Bereich von 4-5ml "frei" ist in der Spritze.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (3. August 2012)

Sagt mal, sitzt die Sattelstütze bei euch auch so unglaublich eng?
Ich habe meine damals kaum reinbekommen, jetzt bekomme ich sie aber nichtmal mehr raus. Habe es sogar schon zu zweit probiert, keine Chance...


----------



## yoyo (3. August 2012)

bisschen fett tut gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (3. August 2012)

meine geht wie butter!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (3. August 2012)

Habe sie gefettet, bevor ich sie reingesteckt habe.


----------



## hnx (3. August 2012)

Klemme gelöst?


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. August 2012)

Vielleicht sind es die großzügigen Toleranzen von Yt. 

Nee im Ernst: Kriechöl rein und dann gucken obs irgendwo Grate o.ä. gibt


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (3. August 2012)

Die Klemme habe ich sogar schon vom Rahmen hoch auf die Stütze gezogen, die klemmt gar nichts mehr.

Vielleicht war noch irgendwo Späne drin (nicht von der Stütze, die wollte ich erst heute absägen), sonst wärs ja meine Schuld


----------



## timmeygasmus (3. August 2012)

Sattel is doch endlos hoch mit ungekürzter Stütze?!


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (3. August 2012)

So ist es. Da ich mir aber am 30.4. (also kurz bevor das Rad kam) die Schulter zerschossen habe konnte ich es bisher nicht fahren, die erste Ausfahrt war für heute geplant. 


Edit: Nun ist die Lippe kaputt, dafür aber auch die Stütze raus. 
Wie viel habt ihr von der Stütze abgesägt?


----------



## rm7lover (3. August 2012)

ist doch eher geschmackssache wieviel man davon absägt, und hängt ja auch von rahmen- und körpergröße ab. bei mir, 1,89m, rahmen L warens so ca. 10 cm.

mal ne andere frage, seit dem freeride festival wochende an der x-line in saalbach quitscht meine hintere code extremst, und ich bring das auch nicht mit gereinigten und neu angerauten belägen weg. welche beläge sind da eigentlich verbaut und was würdet ihr mir raten? was haltet ihr überhaupt von der bremse?


----------



## timothekid (3. August 2012)

mach dir ne saint dran


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. August 2012)

Ich bin jetzt mal auf Pds gespannt. Bisher hat sie mich noch nicht von Hocker gehauen was aber nichts heißen muss weil sie schlecht entlüftet war und noch nicht so wirklich hart rangenommen wurde. Die The One vermittelt durch ihre Instantbissigkeit das sie die potentere Bremse wäre aber von der weiß ich das der Druckpunkt wandert wenn es in den Alpen hoch hergeht.

Bei mir rubbeln die Bremsscheiben ziemlich stark. Wenn ich einen anderen Lrs mit den Avid G2-Scheiben drin habe ist aber Ruhe. Vielleicht liegts daran!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stennis (3. August 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Mirko29 (3. August 2012)

Welche Bremse hat dich nicht vom Hocker gehauen? Die Code oder hast du ne Saint montiert?

Ich war mit der Code eigentlich zufrieden. Trotzdem ist sie jetzt einer Hope V2 gewichen


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. August 2012)

Die Code also sie packt lange nicht so erbarmungslos zu wie die The One an die ich mich gewöhnt hatte.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (3. August 2012)

Was man bei der Code deutlicher merkt ist, dass die Scheibe zu klein ist. Wie habt ihr das Problem gelöst?
Ansonsten macht sie auf mich einen sehr positiven Eindruck, bin allerdings gespannt wie es aussieht, wenn man wirklich mal ein paar HM am Stück macht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. August 2012)

Die Avid U-Scheiben gegen dünnere tauschen.


----------



## Mirko29 (3. August 2012)

Ich fands jetzt nicht so dramatisch... Bin trotzdem gut zum stehen gekommen.


----------



## juefli (3. August 2012)

Sach Mal Jung's. Geht's bei euch immer so ab? Wie die kleinen Mädels im Kindergarten. Was'n Nivo 
Oder kennt ihr euch von der Grabbelgrubbe?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (3. August 2012)

Wir sind alle eine große Familie <3


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. August 2012)

juefli schrieb:


> Sach Mal Jung's. Geht's bei euch immer so ab? Wie die kleinen Mädels im Kindergarten. Was'n Nivo
> Oder kennt ihr euch von der Grabbelgrubbe?



sagt doch schon der Name Ihrer Bikes Young Talent 
die nehmen sich gegenseitig an die Hand bei jeder Ausfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (4. August 2012)

Lieber ein junges Talent als retardiert.


----------



## Paran0id (4. August 2012)

juefli schrieb:


> Sach Mal Jung's. Geht's bei euch immer so ab? Wie die kleinen Mädels im Kindergarten. Was'n Nivo
> Oder kennt ihr euch von der Grabbelgrubbe?



Na? extra für diesen geistigen Dünnschiss angemeldet? Das nenn ich kindisch...


----------



## Bombenkrator (4. August 2012)

juefli schrieb:


> Sach Mal Jung's. Geht's bei euch immer so ab? Wie die kleinen Mädels im Kindergarten. Was'n Nivo
> Oder kennt ihr euch von der Grabbelgrubbe?



das gute alte NIVO


----------



## q_FTS_p (4. August 2012)

@tabletop84: Dass dir die Code im Gegensatz zur The One nicht so ganz zusagt kann daran liegen, dass die Formula einen viel härteren Druckpunkt als die Avid hat.
Bei der Avid ziehst den Hebel und die Kraft die du dabei benötigst wird konstant höher, aber nie so hoch, dass es sich anfühlen würde, als ob du anstehen würdest...und wenn doch hast du eine dermaßen brachiale Bremskraft drauf, dass dann sowieso alles blockiert.


----------



## fully-fahrer (4. August 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ok, ihr wisst ich kann yt nich leiden, aber DAS wäre das blödeste was sie machen könnten. ok, noch blöder wären die käufer. die firma ist sehr jung, die haben KEINE erfahrung mit sowas. die kriegen nichmal haltbare kettenstreben aus alu hin geschweige denn maßhaltige rahmen. bei dem firmenvideo habe ich nicht einen prüfstand gesehen. wenn ihr euch sone kiste holen wollt nehmt eine aus alu, vom carbon würde jeder intelligente mensch abraten. schaut euch um, die konkurrenz von yt lässt da die finger von: rose, votec, canyon, keiner hat nen carbon downhiller und das nicht ohne grund (wobei canyon inzwischen einiges an erfahrung mit carbon hat). ich weiß nicht wie es bei den anderen aussieht, aber canyon hat ein großes prüflabor, ja sogar ein CT um die teile zu testen, die jungs von yt haben nen computer und testfahrer.



Vielleicht habens die Jungs von YT einfach drauf  

& brauchen Testlabor & Co einfach nicht. Ihnen reichen die Testfahrer denn wenn ein Downhiller im Downhilleinsatz hält dann passt alles & nicht ob der Hinterbau durch eine hydraulikpresse gequetscht wird und dann bricht

meine Meinung


----------



## Justin_Sane (4. August 2012)

Hi...hat hier jemand evtl. Bock seine 275er Feder gegen meine 250er zu tauschen?
Halt vom Ltd.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (4. August 2012)

dann moechte ich mal Deine Meinung hoeren, wenn Du dieser Testfahrer bist und der Rahmen bei Dir bricht und Du Dich schwer verletzt auf der Strecke, weil Du abfliegst


----------



## LordLinchpin (4. August 2012)

fully-fahrer schrieb:


> Vielleicht habens die Jungs von YT einfach drauf
> 
> & brauchen Testlabor & Co einfach nicht. Ihnen reichen die Testfahrer denn wenn ein Downhiller im Downhilleinsatz hält dann passt alles & nicht ob der Hinterbau durch eine hydraulikpresse gequetscht wird und dann bricht
> 
> meine Meinung




meld dich mal wenn du das nächste mal in der realität sein solltest


----------



## johnny_knoe (5. August 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> dann moechte ich mal Deine Meinung hoeren, wenn Du dieser Testfahrer bist und der Rahmen bei Dir bricht und Du Dich schwer verletzt auf der Strecke, weil Du abfliegst



Also mal ganz allgemein gehört das doch wohl zum Berufsrisiko eines TESTfahrers. Oder auch der Absturz bei einem TESTpiloten. Oder auch der Datenverlust eines Software-BetaTESTERS.
Denn egal ob der Rahmen im Rechner und auf den Prüfständen schon auf Herz und Nieren gecheckt wurde, im echten Einsatz kann halt immer wieder noch was passieren, bei jedem Hersteller.

MfG!


----------



## Bike_Ride (6. August 2012)

johnny_knoe schrieb:


> Also mal ganz allgemein gehört das doch wohl zum Berufsrisiko eines TESTfahrers. Oder auch der Absturz bei einem TESTpiloten. Oder auch der Datenverlust eines Software-BetaTESTERS.
> Denn egal ob der Rahmen im Rechner und auf den Prüfständen schon auf Herz und Nieren gecheckt wurde, im echten Einsatz kann halt immer wieder noch was passieren, bei jedem Hersteller.
> 
> MfG!



Prinzipiell schon richtig.
Aber wenn weder Computer- noch Prüfstandtest auf einem angepassten Level durchgeführt worden sind, sollte mans doch lieber lassen.
Außer ich bin Testfahrer und suicidgefährdet. 
Und Sorry, aber der Vergleich zum Software-Beta-Tester ist ja mal..... fragwürdig.


----------



## maximal (6. August 2012)

Hat jmd. grad die Einbaumaße der Dämpferbuchsen fürs Tues 2.0 parat? Wär cool.


----------



## san_andreas (6. August 2012)

fully-fahrer schrieb:


> Vielleicht habens die Jungs von YT einfach drauf
> 
> & brauchen Testlabor & Co einfach nicht. Ihnen reichen die Testfahrer denn wenn ein Downhiller im Downhilleinsatz hält dann passt alles & nicht ob der Hinterbau durch eine hydraulikpresse gequetscht wird und dann bricht
> 
> meine Meinung



Oh, laß' bitte Hirn vom Himmel regnen !


----------



## fully-fahrer (6. August 2012)

für dich ? 



san_andreas schrieb:


> Oh, laß' bitte Hirn vom Himmel regnen !


----------



## Capic Biker (7. August 2012)

Jetzt wo es anfängt schönes Wetter zu werden,
wollt ihr das es Regnet


----------



## Ivan89 (7. August 2012)

falls jemand Interesse hat, ich verkaufe mein Tues 2.0 im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Capic Biker (7. August 2012)

Warum verkaufst du es den ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivan89 (7. August 2012)

steht alles in der Bikemarkt Anzeige 

Ich bin berufsbedingt für 7 Monate weg und werde keine Möglichkeit haben in der Zeit fahren zu können. 
Das Bike würde dann 7 Monate hier in der Garage rumstehen, dafür ist es echt zu schade.
Wenn ich im Mai nächstes Jahr wieder in der Heimat bin, werde ich mir wohl wieder ein Tues 2.0 kaufen, weil es einfach ein verdammt geiles Bike ist! Oder das Nukeproof Pulse mmmmh...


----------



## Capic Biker (7. August 2012)

Schade wäre es M würde ich es nehmen ^^


----------



## Mirko29 (8. August 2012)

So... Die neuen Bremsen sind eingefahren  Traumhaft. Genau das was mir zum perfekten Fahrgefühl noch gefehlt hat ^^


----------



## goshawk (8. August 2012)

schicke kiste


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (8. August 2012)

nice!
werd heute mal den bock auseinanderschrauben und alles sauber machen, schmieren und die bremsen entlüften. Bin mal gespannt ob ich den reifen dicht bekomme mit der milch


----------



## sTixi (8. August 2012)

Servus

wollte heute mal meine Ölstände in der Gabel kontrollieren. Habe mit der linken seite (RC3) angefangen. Gabel oben geöffnet. um die Kappe abzubekommen mußte ich dann nich den Sprengring lösen damit die Kartusche ab ging. So deckel ab und dann hab ich mal in nen Messbecher laufen lassen... so war die Theorie... aber bei mir iss da nix drinne .
Wo sind denn da die 335ml Öl? wo muß ich die denn kontrollieren? hatte eigentlich nicht vor die komplette Gabel auseinander zu bauen.

Bitte um Hilfe .

Ich denk mal daß es auf der Federseite also rechts die 80ml direkt oben einzufüllen bzw abzulassen sind.

LG


----------



## B.Scheuert (8. August 2012)

1.: Warum wolltest du überhaupt die Ölstände kontrollieren? Du hast eine Marzocchi und keine Rock Shox Gabel. Geh davon aus, dass der Ölstand ab Werk stimmt.
2.: Ich weiß nicht, wo in der V.2 ein Sprengring verbaut ist, aber die Topcap der 2011er RC3 Evo löst man normalerweise, indem man an dem rot eloxierten oberen Ende der Kolbenstange(das kleine Teil hier innen) mit einem 10er(?) Schlüssel ansetzt und an der Kappe mit dem entsprechenden Schlüssel oder mit der Hand(Handschuh hilft!) gegenhält. 
3.: Das Öl läuft wahrscheinlich nicht raus, da der VA-Dichtungsring(hier links vom roten Teil) im weg ist. Also unten aufschrauben und die Kartusche leerpumpen, falls du wirklich so viel Langeweile haben solltest.


----------



## sTixi (8. August 2012)

Danke... nee darauf hab ich echt net so die lust 

aber nach ner tour LAC blanc sinkt die Gabel schon im stand ca 5-10mm ein. ohne großartige belastung... vorher war das eig nicht. somit wollt ich mal mit dem einfachsten anfangen.. ölstände checken.

Aber oben an der cap unter deneinstellknöpfen ist die kartusche an einem Sprengring... oder ein Sicherheitsring an der cap befestigt. somit bekommt man die eig nur ab wenn man diesen löst... wie ichs gemacht habe.

Hat denn sonstjemand schonmal irgendwelche propleme grade bei den Ölständer der Tues 2.0 MZ gabel gehabt?


----------



## B.Scheuert (8. August 2012)

Dann ist die Gabel an der Topcap wohl anders konstruiert, als ich das kenne.
Zu deinem Problem: Ein paar mm eintauchen ohne Belastung ist normal. Wenn es mehr wird, würde ich eher auf einen Fehler im Bereich der Feder tippen (Feder gebrochen oder zu kurz, Spacer fehlt oder ist beschädigt, etc.). Wenn der Ölstand nicht stimmt, müssten eigentlich andere Probleme wie Dämpfungsausfall, schlechtes Ansprechverhalten, fehlende Endprogression aufkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maximal (10. August 2012)

Falls es jmd interessiert, die Dämpferbuchsen für den Einbau am Tues 2.0 sind 22,2 mm breit.


----------



## Datonate (11. August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

auf irgend einer Seite habe ich das schon mal gelesen, aber ich finde es nicht mehr... .
Ich möchte in das Tues 2.0 LTD gern meine Shimano Saint HT Kurbel einbauen. Der Rahmen hat aber Pressfit Lager wo die Shimano Kurbel logischerweise nicht passt. Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich hier. 

Kann man ohne Bedenken die Truvativ Innenlager Adapter Pressfit 30 zu BSA verwenden? Oder gibt es da noch eine andere Alternative?

Danke und Gruß
Dato


----------



## 3loodymary (12. August 2012)

Moin moin 

Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen ich hab mir das Tues 2.0 bestellt und habe herausgefunden das die stahlfeder nicht für 100 kg fleischpaket ausgelegt sind  ... Jetz hät ich gerne gewust welche ich da am besten einbauen sollte ich glaub in die boxxer müste ich die federhärte schwarz reinbauen stimmt das ... und was muss da auf den dämpfer drauf ?? ich hab schon so ein rechner http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx  gefunden aba ich weis die daten einfach nicht bzw ich kann sie nirgends finden :-(

Lg 3loody


----------



## FRnK (12. August 2012)

@Datonate
Wie hast du denn die e13 Kurbel rausbekommen???
Bei mir sitzt die Bombenfest drauf...!!!


----------



## Paran0id (12. August 2012)

3loodymary schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen ich hab mir das Tues 2.0 bestellt und habe herausgefunden das die stahlfeder nicht für 100 kg fleischpaket ausgelegt sind  ... Jetz hät ich gerne gewust welche ich da am besten einbauen sollte ich glaub in die boxxer müste ich die federhärte schwarz reinbauen stimmt das ... und was muss da auf den dämpfer drauf ?? ich hab schon so ein rechner http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx  gefunden aba ich weis die daten einfach nicht bzw ich kann sie nirgends finden :-(
> 
> Lg 3loody



Na ja dein Gewicht weißte ja schon ;-)

shock stroke sinds 3.5 inch (nen längeren Dämpfer gibts nicht auf Markt)

Wheel Travel sinds 208mm = 8.19 inch

kommt bei mir raus (da Viergelenker): 328 als Federhärte. Das ist aber immer nur ein Richtwert. Es sollte aber ne Feder zwischen 300 und 350 für dich passend sein.


----------



## hnx (12. August 2012)

Hat der wirklich 3.5" Hub?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paran0id (12. August 2012)

89mm bei ner EBL von 267mm.

Nur bei Foes gibts wahrscheinlich Dämpfer die länger sind.


----------



## hnx (12. August 2012)

Paran0id schrieb:


> 89mm bei ner EBL von 267mm.
> 
> Nur bei Foes gibts wahrscheinlich Dämpfer die länger sind.



Bei den Händlern wo ich geschaut hatte gabs nirgends den mit 267mm EBL, daher habe ich gefragt. Hätte ich mal auf der SRAM Seite geschaut, da steht der nämlich.


---


Bei dem TFTuned Rechner nehme ich immer eine leicht höhere Federhärte, als ausgerechnet. Hat bisher gut gepasst. Bei meinem Big Air warens ~410, die 400er Standardfeder war zu weich, 450er perfekt.


----------



## FRnK (12. August 2012)

vielleicht hier noch im TechCenter

http://www.canecreek.com/index.php


----------



## Datonate (12. August 2012)

FRnK schrieb:


> @Datonate
> Wie hast du denn die e13 Kurbel rausbekommen???
> Bei mir sitzt die Bombenfest drauf...!!!



Na die Kurbalarme kannst du ja demontieren. Di kannst die auf der NICHTANTRIEBSSEITE lösen. Dann kannst du den Dorn normal abziehen. Das Pressfitlager raus pressen und fertig.

Ich habe jetzt den Truvativ Innenlager Adapter Pressfit 30 zu BSA bestellt. Den press ich dann wieder ein und schraub dort dann meine Shimano HTII Lager und Saint Kurbel dran, fertsch.

Frage war nur, ob das schon mal jemand gemacht hat.

Gruß

Dato


----------



## FRnK (12. August 2012)

Soweit is mir schon klar, nur der integrierte Kurbelabzieher lässt sich nich lösen ( und ja ich dreh in die richtige richtung  )
deswegen hätt mich interessiert ob die bei dir auch so zickig war


----------



## freeridewindeck (12. August 2012)

Mojn leute also ich hab mir im juni das tues 2.0 bestellt da war es mit der lieferzeit von kw 35 angegeben wisst ihr zufällig ob die angabe realistisch ist oder ob ich noch 5 wochen länger ohne mein neues rad ausharren muss?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (12. August 2012)

ruf doch an und frag YT selbst........


----------



## 3loodymary (12. August 2012)

...
Thx @Paran0id ... damit kann man doch was anfangen  
Welche feder is den standartmäßig im dämpfer verbaut?
und das mit der schwarzen federhärte vorne in der boxxer is au richtig oder ?

lg 3loody


----------



## B.Scheuert (12. August 2012)

FRnK schrieb:


> Soweit is mir schon klar, nur der integrierte Kurbelabzieher lässt sich nich lösen ( und ja ich dreh in die richtige richtung  )
> deswegen hätt mich interessiert ob die bei dir auch so zickig war


Bei meiner LG1+ Kurbel vom 2011er Ltd. hat sich der Kurbelabzieher selbst rausgedreht, statt die Kurbel von der Achse abzuziehen. Das scheint also kein Einzelfall zu sein...


----------



## Datonate (12. August 2012)

Was ist das eigentlich für eine Steckachse die YT verwendet, steht da was drauf, weiß einer was das für eine ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (12. August 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Bei meiner LG1+ Kurbel vom 2011er Ltd. hat sich der Kurbelabzieher selbst rausgedreht, statt die Kurbel von der Achse abzuziehen. Das scheint also kein Einzelfall zu sein...



LAcondeguy hatte beim Finallauf vom Crankworx Speed & Style wohl auch Probleme mit seiner. Meine htat eine Woche Pds klaglos überstanden.


----------



## B.Scheuert (12. August 2012)

Von einer 300â¬-Kurbel erwarte ich nicht nur, dass sie eine Woche PdS sondern mehr als 3Jahre dauerhaft problemlos funktioniert. Ich habe mir mal eine Holzfellerkurbel durch heftigen Steinkontakt krummgefahren und hatte die auch dananch noch Jahrelang problemlos im Einsatz. Die wesentlich teurere e13 schwÃ¤chelt schon nach einem Jahr - der Widerstand beim Kurbeln ist zu hoch. Im Bikeparkbetrieb stÃ¶rt das zwar kaum und ich habe in absehbarer Zeit keine Langstreckenfahrten geplant, aber bei einem High-End-Teil darf das nicht sein. Und da die Kurbel sich selbst zerlegt und sich deshalb nicht abschrauben lÃ¤sst, hÃ¤lt sich meine Begeisterung fÃ¼r e13 mittlerweile in Grenzen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. August 2012)

Und wenn du reklamierst? Von meiner alten Kurbel hieß es auch überall sie würde sich lockern, habe aber nie Probleme damit gehabt.


----------



## FRnK (12. August 2012)

Irgendwie gibts nur ärger mit den LTD`s
Mal schauen, ich lass mal etwas Kriechöl über nacht einwirken. Wenn mir morgen nur der Abzieher entgegen kommt schmeiß ich des Teil direkt nach Forchheim durch die geschlossene Scheibe


----------



## freeridewindeck (12. August 2012)

FRnK schrieb:


> Irgendwie gibts nur ärger mit den LTD`s
> Mal schauen, ich lass mal etwas Kriechöl über nacht einwirken. Wenn mir morgen nur der Abzieher entgegen kommt schmeiß ich des Teil direkt nach Forchheim durch die geschlossene Scheibe




Wäre dann wohl die beste lösung


----------



## B.Scheuert (12. August 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Und wenn du reklamierst?


Das werde ich wohl müssen, allerdings habe ich wenig Lust, mitten in der  Saison das halbe Rad einzuschicken und werde deshalb erstmal bei YT  und/oder Cosmic nachfragen, ob das Problem bekannt ist oder zumindest  jemand eine Idee hat, wie ich den Kurbelarm doch noch ohne Gewalt von der Achse bekomme.


FRnK schrieb:


> Irgendwie gibts nur ärger mit den LTD`s
> Mal schauen, ich lass mal etwas Kriechöl über nacht einwirken. Wenn mir morgen nur der Abzieher entgegen kommt schmeiß ich des Teil direkt nach Forchheim durch die geschlossene Scheibe


 Forchheim ist die falsche Adresse. Versuchs mal hier:


> e.thirteen / The Hive
> 405 East D Street suite C
> Petaluma, CA  94952, USA


----------



## Datonate (12. August 2012)

Kann bitte einer schauen, was für eine SteckachseYT verwendet hat?

Danke

Gruß 

Dato


----------



## FRnK (12. August 2012)

so weit kann ich nich werfen


----------



## mdk187? (13. August 2012)

Hi, mal eine Frage an die Wicket Fahrer. Wie lang ist der Gabelschaft noch? Würde die BOS vom Wicket Ltd gerne gegen meine Fox Talas tauschen...

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (13. August 2012)

Wie kommt man denn auf sowas?


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. August 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wie kommt man denn auf sowas?


 
Vielleicht will er die BOS verkaufen und war mit der FOX immer zufrieden.


----------



## mdk187? (13. August 2012)

Die BOS soll in ein anderes Bike von mir...


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. August 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Vielleicht will er die BOS verkaufen und war mit der FOX immer zufrieden.



Fand die Talas die ich gefahren bin immer bescheiden.


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. August 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Fand die Talas die ich gefahren bin immer bescheiden.


 
Ich war oder bin mit meinen Fox Gabeln bis jetzt immer zufrieden gewesen


----------



## sack73 (13. August 2012)

FRnK schrieb:


> @Datonate
> Wie hast du denn die e13 Kurbel rausbekommen???
> Bei mir sitzt die Bombenfest drauf...!!!


 

Ltd Kurbel .



Wegen der Kurbel. Habe Geräusch beim belasten !
 Habe die Kurbel zerlegt, und auf der kettenblatt Seite hat das Polygon (Achse) spiel!!!!

 Auf den Bilder ist die Abnutzung zusehen. 

Die Kurbel hat in sich spiel, so dass sie im eingebautenzustand nach vorne bzw. hinten bewegt werden kann.
Das Spiel bleibt unverändert auch beim festenanziehen der Kurbel
Habe Die Kurbel Heute zu YT geschickt !! 
Warten was kommt !
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (13. August 2012)

Knacken hab ich seit Pds auch aber noch nicht lokalisiert. Wie stellt ihr denn das Spiel fest? Ist es so offensichltich das man es gleich merk? Wenn ich an den Kurbelarmen rüttle tut sich nix.


----------



## sack73 (13. August 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Knacken hab ich seit Pds auch aber noch nicht lokalisiert. Wie stellt ihr denn das Spiel fest? Ist es so offensichltich das man es gleich merk? Wenn ich an den Kurbelarmen rüttle tut sich nix.


 Eine Seite der  Kurbel nach vorne und ander Seite nach hinten drücken !!!


----------



## Deleted 125853 (13. August 2012)

Ups! Die Kettenblattseite sollte fest mit der Achse verbunden sein! Da sollte die Kurbel gar nicht von der Achse trennbar sein :-O.

Markus


----------



## sack73 (13. August 2012)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Ups! Die Kettenblattseite sollte fest mit der Achse verbunden sein! Da sollte die Kurbel gar nicht von der Achse trennbar sein :-O.
> 
> Markus


 
Hallo 

Ja das wurde mir auch von YT gesagt !!!

Nun heißt es warten !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdk187? (13. August 2012)

Hat jemand die Schaftlänge für mich? Wäre echt super!


----------



## OLB EMan (13. August 2012)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Hi, mal eine Frage an die Wicket Fahrer. Wie lang ist der Gabelschaft noch? Würde die BOS vom Wicket Ltd gerne gegen meine Fox Talas tauschen...
> 
> Danke!



M-Rahmen ~ 180 mm


----------



## maximal (15. August 2012)

Bei mir knackts am Tretlager auch seid nem Alpenaufenthalt unter Belastung andauernd. Ich hatte die Kurbel von Anfang an getauscht, wobei ich die e.13 Lager behalten konnte. Ich hab die Lagerschalen im Verdacht und muss jetzt mal alles auseinander nehmen. Nervt! wenn die Lager tatsächlich hinüber wären nach nur 2 Monaten kotz ich. 47 Euro so ein Schrottteil.


----------



## FRnK (15. August 2012)

Kann das vielleicht auch an den PressFit-Lagern liegen???
Bei Innenlager mit Gewinde hat ich das Problem eigentlich nie!?!


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. August 2012)

Sollte dann auch mit Fett zu lösen sein.


----------



## FRnK (15. August 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Sollte dann auch mit Fett zu lösen sein.



Denk auch, Lager mal rauspressen und etwas Fett drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (15. August 2012)

Oder entfetten und einkleben. Es wäre nicht das erste Pressfitlager, dass so ruhig gestellt wird.


----------



## maximal (15. August 2012)

Hoch leben die neuen Standards! 

kriegt man die Teile irgendwie selber raus?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (15. August 2012)

Nicht so einfach leider. Du brauchst ein entsprechendes Werkzeug zum Ausschlagen. Ist beim Kauf eines neuen Innenlagers dabei ;-).
Einzeln hab ich es nicht bekommen.

Markus


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. August 2012)

Ich hab irgendwo mal eine Bastellösung gefunden, weiß aber nicht mehr wo...

Hab das Knacken übrigens auch aber solange es nur auf dem Parkplatz hörbar ist stört mich das nicht. Wackeln bei auch auch die Pedalachsen etwas?


----------



## LordLinchpin (20. August 2012)

maximal schrieb:


> Hoch leben die neuen Standards!



wenn die idee mal neu wäre... gabs zuletzt vor einigen (vielen) jahren, hieß damals thompson-lager. oder die lager im bmx bereich. da wird auch nicht alles verschraubt, grad die billigen nicht. bin kein freund von sowas, das beste ist nen adapter einkleben und standart bsa verwenden


----------



## Astgabel (24. August 2012)

Status 20%  mal schaun  wanns  kommt...


----------



## duke83 (24. August 2012)

bei mir hat's von 20% ca ne Woche gedauert....war dann dummerweise gar nicht mein Bike was gekommen ist ^^


----------



## sack73 (24. August 2012)

sack73 schrieb:


> Ltd Kurbel .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hallo

So Kurbel wurde getauscht, ging schnell und ohne probleme !!!


----------



## Freak35 (25. August 2012)

wird es 2013 wieder ein Limited TuEs Modell geben?? Was meint ihr??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rush_dc (25. August 2012)

Anscheinend nicht mehr.


----------



## duke83 (25. August 2012)

Naja...dafür halt ne Carbon-Version


----------



## Freak35 (25. August 2012)

YT lässt ja immer sehr lange auf ihre neuen Modelle warten! Glaubt ihr dass YT den Carbonrahmen bis nächstes Jahr fertig entwickelt hat?


----------



## Thiel (25. August 2012)

Hallo,

wieso nicht ?

Im Endeffekt dreht sich doch alles nur um die Lieferbarkeit der Bikes.

Eventuell ist der Rahmen sogar schon fertig.


----------



## duke83 (25. August 2012)

Freak35 schrieb:


> YT lässt ja immer sehr lange auf ihre neuen Modelle warten! Glaubt ihr dass YT den Carbonrahmen bis nächstes Jahr fertig entwickelt hat?



Bleibt abzuwarten...nen Prototypen haben sie ja schonmal und den Tues 2.0 Rahmen haben sie ja nach eigener Aussage schon so entworfen um ihn auch in Carbon fertigen zu können...wann genau er dann natürlich raus kommt steht in den Sternen und wann er dann lieferbar ist erst recht


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. August 2012)

Das auf den Fotos war nur ein Computermodell. Wenn sie ihn nächstes Jahr schon verkaufen wollen müssen sie aber jetzt irgendwann mit dem Testen anfangen, also Prototypen müssten dann schon in der Mache sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak35 (25. August 2012)

den gleichen Gedanken wie Tabletop hatte ich auch! Irgendwann muss der Rahmen ja auch mal in der Praxis getestet werden Vllt. gibt es ja ein Limited Modell mit dem Carbonrahmen dass man dann nach der Eurobike bestellen muss und dann Mitte Saison nächstes Jahr bekommt


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. August 2012)

Irgendwo hieß es mal das es kein Limited-Modell mehr geben wird. Aber das ist ja eigentlich besser für die Kunden. Wenn das mit den 3000 stimmt wird das so bei 3200-3300 liegen und das Alu-Modell dann wohl deutlich darunter.


----------



## Freak35 (25. August 2012)

wieso ist es besser für die Kunden wenn es kein Limited Modell mehr gibt?? Meinst du dass man dann nicht mehr so an ein Datum gebunden ist an dem man die limitierte Version bestellen muss wenn man sie haben will??


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. August 2012)

Jo, wenn der Preis für das Carbonkomplettrad wirklich so kommt dann ist das P/L-Verhältnis trotzdem unschlagbar.


----------



## duke83 (25. August 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das auf den Fotos war nur ein Computermodell. Wenn sie ihn nächstes Jahr schon verkaufen wollen müssen sie aber jetzt irgendwann mit dem Testen anfangen, also Prototypen müssten dann schon in der Mache sein.



Meinst du das Foto in der aktuellen Freeride, auf dem Markus Floßmann mit dem Rahmen in der Hand auf m Klo hockt?


----------



## Freak35 (25. August 2012)

ja ich glaube dieses Foto meint er


----------



## san_andreas (25. August 2012)

Immerhin, einen 3D Ausdruck haben sie schon.


----------



## sack73 (25. August 2012)

Na ein Prototyp steht schon in Forchheim! war vor einiger Zeit dort wegen meinem Hinterbau am Ltd und konnte das Prototyp komplett Rad anschauen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. August 2012)

Und schaut er so klobig aus wie das Computermodell oder eher wie der Alurahmen?


----------



## sack73 (25. August 2012)

Hi

Schaut aus wie der tues 2.0 rahmen..

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (26. August 2012)

rush_dc schrieb:


> Anscheinend nicht mehr.


 

What????!!!!!!  (Info woher?)

Und ich und ein Kumpel wollten uns dieses Jahr LTD's zulegen, nachdem ich mit ein paar aktuellen LTD Fahreren über das Bike diskutieren konnte...

Carbon ist eh nichts für DH, speziell Strecken wie Monte Tamaro sind sicher Carbonkiller (will jetzt keine pro/contra Carbon Diskussion auslösen)

Naja dann wirds wohl doch Propain, wenn die dann endlich das neue raushauen.


----------



## san_andreas (26. August 2012)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Carbon ist eh nichts für DH, speziell Strecken wie Monte Tamaro sind sicher Carbonkiller (will jetzt keine pro/contra Carbon Diskussion auslösen)



Das tust du aber mit solchen Bemerkungen.


----------



## yoyo (27. August 2012)

[15 Jahre zurück...] Aluminium ist eh nichts für Fahrräder, Stahl ist das einzige, was wirklich hält!


----------



## cytrax (27. August 2012)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> (will jetzt keine pro/contra Carbon Diskussion auslösen)
> Carbon ist eh nichts für DH



Voll ins Fettnäpfchen getreten


----------



## FRnK (27. August 2012)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Carbon ist eh nichts für DH,...



Kommt wohl eher drauf an wie oft´s einen auf die schnauze legt


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. August 2012)

yoyo schrieb:


> [15 Jahre zurück...] Aluminium ist eh nichts für Fahrräder, Stahl ist das einzige, was wirklich hält!


 
Hahahaha bester Kommentar seit langer Zeit


----------



## FRnK (27. August 2012)

yoyo schrieb:


> [15 Jahre zurück...] Aluminium ist eh nichts für Fahrräder, Stahl ist das einzige, was wirklich hält!



Aber: mein Columbus Aelle Rahmen von `90 is immer noch einwandfrei


----------



## mtbjahn (27. August 2012)

yoyo schrieb:


> [15 Jahre zurück...] Aluminium ist eh nichts für Fahrräder, Stahl ist das einzige, was wirklich hält!



...und da ist auch 15 Jahre später noch was dran. Von meinen bisherigen zehn oder zwölf Stahl-MTBs hat sich keines zusammenfalten lassen, von meinen zwei Alu-MTBs dagegen schon (und das bereits nach neun Monaten).


----------



## FRnK (27. August 2012)

Heavy Metal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (27. August 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich Erfolgsmeldungen bezüglich der Knacksgeräusche beim belasten der Kurbel?

Reicht das Fetten der Pressfit-Lagerschalen oder ist es die Kurbel, oder was ganz anderes?


----------



## san_andreas (27. August 2012)

Ausbauen, fetten, ordentlich einbauen reicht bei Pressfit meistens.


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. August 2012)

Brauch ich dazu zwingend ein Auspress-Tool oder gibt's da einen Trick?

Andere Frage:

Macht der CCDB beim schnellen Ausfedern auch so 'Klack'-Geräusche? Also wenn man einfedert und schnell die Hand vom Sattel wegnimmt?


----------



## Astgabel (28. August 2012)

Hab ich schon erwähnt 40%


----------



## timothekid (28. August 2012)

ich auch 
weiß aber nicht ob ich mich nun freuen soll^^ nachher bekomme ich auch son picassohinterbau.


----------



## Astgabel (29. August 2012)

Na da mach ich mir keine sorgen denn 1. ist ds vieleicht doch so denn auf der 3D Ansicht bei YT ist das auch so abgebildet und 2. merkt man das wärend dem fahren nicht und 3. haben das eh nur die Ltd 
Ick freu mir auf jeden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke83 (29. August 2012)

was ist denn ein picassohinterbau?


----------



## LordLinchpin (29. August 2012)

glaube er meint dieses krumme teil


----------



## Astgabel (29. August 2012)

60% :d


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. August 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Brauch ich dazu zwingend ein Auspress-Tool oder gibt's da einen Trick?
> 
> /quote]
> 
> Ja du brauchst ein Auspress-Tool.


----------



## Astgabel (29. August 2012)

Da


----------



## Mirko29 (29. August 2012)

Glückwunsch


----------



## 3loodymary (29. August 2012)

grz ... und wo is meins  ...


----------



## timothekid (29. August 2012)

meins ist auch da...braucht man für 10fachkettenschloss sone extra zange? ich bekomm das teil nicht auf^^


----------



## Thiel (29. August 2012)

Nein, du musst einfach noch etwas üben 
Aber mit einer Zange darf man auch etwas nachhelfen...


----------



## timothekid (29. August 2012)

bei 9fach gings so einfach^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (29. August 2012)

Man braucht tatsächlich eine Zange. Das Kage Lock ist nicht werkzeuglos konzipiert wie das Powerlink.


----------



## timothekid (29. August 2012)

mal ne andere frage. die "flips" um radstand zu verändern. einfach rausdrücken? und drehen? ganz schön fest die teile


----------



## B.Scheuert (29. August 2012)

Falls eine 10-Fach Kette mit PowerLock von SRAM verbaut ist: Das PowerLock ist im Gegensatz zum PowerLink(8- bzw. 9-fach) zum einmaligen VerschlieÃen(und nicht wieder Ã¶ffnen!) gedacht. WiederverschlieÃbare KettenschlÃ¶sser fÃ¼r 10-fach Ketten gibt es u.a. von KMC fÃ¼r ca.6â¬.


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. August 2012)

Das meinte ich. Das man es nicht mehr wiederverschließen kann ist aber Quatsch. Hab ich schon mehrmals gemacht und andere auch.


----------



## B.Scheuert (29. August 2012)

Laut Hersteller soll man das nicht tun bzw. "geht das nicht". Ich habe zwar gerade erst eine KMC-Kette aufgezogen, die mit wiederverschließbarem Schloß ausgeliefert wird(10-fach Kette auf 9-fach Antrieb), aber es ist doch gut zu wissen, dass man auch PowerLocks mehrmals nehmen kann. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. August 2012)

Ich hab deshalb auch einen Thread aufgemacht weil mich das auch irritiert hat. Ich habs wie gesagt 3-4 mal schon offen gehabt und es hat mehrere 10000hm überstanden.


----------



## timothekid (29. August 2012)

habt ihr eigentlich auch 38er kettenblatt und ne 250er feder?
da stimmen wohl ein paar angaben nicht-.-


----------



## sp3cializ3d (29. August 2012)

timothekid schrieb:


> mal ne andere frage. die "flips" um radstand zu verändern. einfach rausdrücken? und drehen? ganz schön fest die teile



Ja theoretisch einfach rausdrücken. Saßen bei mir auf der "Nichtantriebsseite" aber auch bombenfest.
Hab die Achse durchgesteckt und ganz vorsichtig verkantet und gewackelt und es somit rausbekommen.

Auf der Seite vom Schaltwerk kam es mir ohne nachhelfen schon fast entgegen. Jetzt weiß ich auch wie das Schaltwerk befestigt ist. Ob das so belastbar ist...
Denk dran die Scheibenbremsaufnahme noch zu verrücken. Sonst blockiert es.


----------



## sp3cializ3d (29. August 2012)

timothekid schrieb:


> habt ihr eigentlich auch 38er kettenblatt und ne 250er feder?
> da stimmen wohl ein paar angaben nicht-.-



Was für eine Feder soll den verbaut sein?

Bei mir ist eine 250x3,50 verbaut "Größe M"

Ich hab nur gemerkt, dass ich wahrscheinlich eine andere Feder vorne brauche. Wiege fahrfertig nur so 66 kg...

Aber erstmal fahren danach seh ich weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timothekid (29. August 2012)

ja mit der feder hatte ich ne 200er im kopf. hab ich falsch gedacht. 
aber auf der internetseite ist ein 36er kettenblatt angegeben und kein 38er.
aber das ist ja jetzt nicht sooo schlimm. hab mich nur gewundert.


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. August 2012)

sp3cializ3d schrieb:


> Was für eine Feder soll den verbaut sein?
> 
> Bei mir ist eine 250x3,50 verbaut "Größe M"
> 
> ...



Ich fahr 'ne 225er mit dem CCDB bei 75kg fahrfertig und das passt eigentlich ganz gut. Werd aber noch eine 250er testen.


----------



## sp3cializ3d (29. August 2012)

Ui, auch wenn es ein anderer Dämpfer ist (CCDB und Vivid) aber dann scheint als ob meine Feder auch hinten bisschen hart ist. Bin ja kein WC Fahrer...
Kann nur wegen einer blöden Angina nicht groß testen...


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. August 2012)

Musst halt gucken ob der SAG stimmt und ob du den vollen Fw nutzt. Kannst auch mal den tftuned sprincalculator benutzen.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (29. August 2012)

Und werde für meine Fahrfertigen 90kg noch etwas härtere Federn testen, wobei ich auch schon mit dem Gefanken gespielt habe auf den CCDB Air zu wechseln. Kann mir vorstellen, dass der auch gut mit der 888 harmoniert. Hat das schon jemand von euch getestet?


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. August 2012)

Wird wohl progressiver werden. Könnte zum Standardtrimm der 888 passen aber in meinem Fall hab ich die Gabel linearer gemacht weil ein Durchschlag ruhig mal vorkommen darf. Ich far den Fw ja nicht spazieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (29. August 2012)

Wie haste sie linearer bekommen? Hast du an den Shims rumgespielt?

Ich bin mit ihr eigentlich sehr zufrieden, vor allem die Vorspannung bringt einiges, da kann ich mir die Gabel schon für einige Trails angenehmer abstimmen, dann noch ein wenig an Zug und Druckstufe gespielt. So ist die Gabel schon sehr vielseitig, ohne an die Shims zu gehen.


----------



## Astgabel (30. August 2012)

Ach vergessen, gerader Hinterbau 

Und bei wem waren denn auch Pedale dabei ?


----------



## q_FTS_p (30. August 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Wie haste sie linearer bekommen? Hast du an den Shims rumgespielt?


 
Wahrscheinlich hat er einfach Öl dämpfungsseitig abgelassen. Is sowieso zu viel drin.


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. August 2012)

Ja genau. Was hast du da denn für eine Menge gemessen? Ich hab ca. 15 ml raus. Nutze mit VA, Preload, Compression komplett offen auch nicht ganz 200mm. Also hatte noch keinen Durchschlag. Normalerweilse nutze ich so zwischen 190-195mm Fw aber da die 888 keinen Durchschlagsschutz hat ist das wohl ganz gut so.


----------



## timothekid (30. August 2012)

ich hatte welche dabei


----------



## q_FTS_p (30. August 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ja genau. Was hast du da denn für eine Menge gemessen? Ich hab ca. 15 ml raus. Nutze mit VA, Preload, Compression komplett offen auch nicht ganz 200mm. Also hatte noch keinen Durchschlag. Normalerweilse nutze ich so zwischen 190-195mm Fw aber da die 888 keinen Durchschlagsschutz hat ist das wohl ganz gut so.


 
Gemessen hab ich nichts, jedoch hab ich ca. 30ml rausgelassen, weil das ATA System auch eine gewisse Progression mit sich bringt, weil noch recht viel Öl im System is, das ich beim nächsten Service komplett gegen Fett erstzen werde. Als ich auf (mittlerer)Feder unterwegs war hatte ich auch 15ml abgelassen und hatte ab und zu einen Durchschlag (aber nie mit lautem "Klong").
Compression fahre ich komplett geschlossen...fühlt sich für mich viel besser an; allerdings ermüden meine Unterarme dadurch einiges schneller.

Btw.: Die Luftfeder fahre ich viel straffer. Sicher nicht mehr wie 20%Sag; in Schladming noch weniger...
Ich wiege komplett lächerlich 67kg.


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. August 2012)

Ich hab Öl auf der Dämpfungsseite abgeslassen. Das wirst du wohl kaum mit Fett ersetzten!? 

Auf der Federseite waren bei mir nur 50ml drin (wahrscheinlich schon mehr aber es kam nur die MEnge raus). Hab ich mit 90ml Motoröl u die Foamringe mit Fett ersetzt damit ich länger Ruhe habe und die Gabel noch einen Tick smoother läuft.

Compression hab ich auf steileren Strecken auch zu schätzen gelernt allerdings bin ich nie mehr als mit 8 Klicks gefahren da die Bremswellen dann nicht mehr so gut weggeschluckt werden.

Ich hab auch irgendwo gelesen das man eigentlich den Highspeedshimstack modifizieren muss damit die Gabel höher im Federweg bleibt und nicht ganz so unsensibel wird wie mit stark geschlossener Highspeeddruckstufe. Darauf könnte auch die Modifikation des 2013er stacks hindeuten:



> First of all, Marzocchi's 2013 line will be manufactured by Hodaka, who previously manufactured their rear shocks. Hodaka is a short term solution for Marzocchi, though, as they plan to create their own manufacturing plant and assembly line a few years down the road. Model year 2013 brings a lot of changes to Marzocchi's lineup, and they've reduced their range from 40 models to just 13. The new goal is to specialize in premium products rather than making a fork for every application.
> 
> Aside from the change in manufacturers, the 888 RC3 EVO V2 (left) gets a minor upgrade internally for 2013. Based on rider feedback from their World Cup racers, they adjusted the shim stack to help keep the fork higher in its travel over high speed chatter. Be on the lookout for a completely new downhill fork and rear shock from Marzocchi in the future...



Achja und wegen dem Kurbelproblem:



> I told Charlie at e.thirteen/theHive about your issues and he said to contact him about the cranks to get your situations resolved.
> 
> Drop him a line here:
> [email protected]
> ...



http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=252931&p=3822030&viewfull=1#post3822030

weiß allerdings nicht ob das auch für nicht Us-Kunden gilt und bei mir sinds ja höchstwahrscheinlich die Lagerschalen.


----------



## mystic83 (30. August 2012)

das tues 2.0 ist auch in österreich angekommen!


----------



## B.Scheuert (30. August 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Wie haste sie linearer bekommen? Hast du an den Shims rumgespielt?


Die Dämpfung hat nichts mit der Federkennlinie zu tun.



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich hab Öl auf der Dämpfungsseite abgeslassen. Das wirst du wohl kaum mit Fett ersetzten!?


Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hat er ATA in seine Gabel eingebaut und will im ATA-System Öl durch Fett ersetzen.



> Ich hab auch irgendwo gelesen das man eigentlich den Highspeedshimstack  modifizieren muss damit die Gabel höher im Federweg bleibt und nicht  ganz so unsensibel wird wie mit stark geschlossener Highspeeddruckstufe.


Du meinst an der Markierten Stelle Lowspeed...
Je nach Problem/Fahrsituation kann mal mehr LSC, in anderen Situationen mehr HSC helfen.


----------



## q_FTS_p (30. August 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hat er ATA in seine Gabel eingebaut und will im ATA-System Öl durch Fett ersetzen.


 
Richtig.
Dass die Gabel mit geschlossenenr LSC weniger feinfühlig is, is klar. Allerdings will ich nicht im Sitzen ins Tal fahren, sondern ab und zu mal ordentlich Druck geben und da fühlt es sich mit komplett geschlossener DS super an. 
Mit 30% Sag und offener DS is das natürlich was anderes, wäre für mich jedoch unfahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (31. August 2012)

Was habt ihr den für Bestellnummern ? 
(An die, die schon ihre Tues 2.0 haben)


----------



## Astgabel (31. August 2012)

Nummer ist 10339. 

Ich könnt ausflippen, jetzt wartet man Wochen auf sein Bike und hier bricht, zeit ich es habe, der Monsun aus. Man man man


----------



## Capic Biker (31. August 2012)

Glückwunsch ich hab 9800 irgendwas xD und sollte es die Woche bekommen


----------



## timothekid (31. August 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/z1/lg/z1lgf2u15oqu/original_194223_495311143813656_917704234_o.jpg 
fahrrad ist da. sonne ist weg. nun ja. alles grade. alles gut. nur bremsen wechseln ist echt die hölle


----------



## Astgabel (31. August 2012)

Sieht aus wie meins, na fast wie meins


----------



## Deleted 125853 (31. August 2012)

Mal was polarisierendes ;-)






















Jetzt noch das Casting schwarz und dann bin ich zufrieden !

Markus


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. August 2012)

Schaut sehr gut aus!  

Ich hätt vielleicht das "2.0" weggelassen.


----------



## timothekid (31. August 2012)

das ist ober übel! 
sind das eigentlich aufkleber mit lack drüber?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (31. August 2012)

Wie timo? findest Du das so schlimm?
Ist entlackt und transparent eloxiert.
@Tabletop: kann man abziehen. Sind Aufkleber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timothekid (31. August 2012)

ne das war positiv gemeint  sehr schick.
mit den aufklebern meinte ich wie die ausgeliefert werden nicht dein gefährt.


----------



## Alex-F (31. August 2012)

Sehr chic. Wann darfst Du wieder fahren?


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. September 2012)

btw. was ist das genau für ein Klettband an den Kettenstreben?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (1. September 2012)

@timo: Die Aufkleber sind aus Folien der Firma Orafol (oracal 951). Das sind Spezial Folien die auch fÃ¼r ganzflÃ¤chige Fahrzeug Beklebungen verwendet werden. Dein Werbetechnik Fachbetrieb aus der Nachbarschaft fertigt Dir dann nach Deiner Vorlage mittels Schneidplotter die gewÃ¼nschten Aufkleber.
Jeder Buchstabe ist einzeln geschnitten, jedoch wie bei der Vorlage auf der TrÃ¤gerfolie angeordnet. Das ganze ist dann mit einer sogenannten Transferfolie abgedeckt. Du kannst die Buchstaben, oder einen ganzen Schriftzug jetzt ausschneiden, die TrÃ¤gerfolie entfernen und mittels der Transferfolie aufkleben. Im letzten Schritt wird dann einfach die Transferfolie abgezogen und fertig ist es ;-).
@Tabletop: Das Klettband ist kein spezielles. Gab es fÃ¼r 2,50â¬ als 5m Rolle irgendwo. Ist die Schlaufenseite nicht die Hakenseite. Wenn Du was richtig Gutes haben willst dann kauf das 5cm Breite aus dem RC Modellbau Bereich.
@Alex: DÃ¼rfen und kÃ¶nnen unterscheidet sich etwas :-/. Theoretisch sollte der Knochen nach sechs Wochen fest sein. Praktisch tut es bei Belastung weh und ist noch arg bewegungseingeschrÃ¤nkt :-(. Ich dÃ¼rfte also ab kommenden Mittwoch wieder belasten. Am Lenker ziehen, oder drÃ¼cken ist z. Z. aber nicht mÃ¶glich. DH fÃ¤llt also bis auf Weiteres erst mal aus. Werde aber versuchen ab kommender Woche wieder meine schnelle Feierabendrunde zu machen. 25km flach auf Schotter, um die Beine wieder fit zu bekommen. Alles Andere wird sich ergeben.

Markus


----------



## rm7lover (1. September 2012)

@volleybecker, sieht sehr geil aus! gefällt mir deutlich besser als das originale ltd!


----------



## Deleted 125853 (1. September 2012)

Hey, danke! Das war auch mein Ziel!

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (1. September 2012)

Ich würd gern mal was finden das auch länger hält. Mein Klettband löst sich nach ein paar Schlammfahrten ab und auf. Mit Moosgummi hab ichs auch schon probiert aber der wird von der schlagenden Kette zersetzt. Jetzt probier ichs grad mit Filzklebern aber ich denk das wird sich mit Wasser vollsaugen.


----------



## Wolfplayer (1. September 2012)

aber das Casting muss weiss bleiben


----------



## rm7lover (1. September 2012)

Finde auch in weiss passt es sehr gut! By the way, was kostet so ne eloxierung für den ganzen rahmen?


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. September 2012)

Ich würds ja am liebsten schwarz pulvern und die Wippe rot eloxieren lassen + rote Decals aber ich glaub dann bräuchte ich auch einen roten Lrs und auf jeden Fall ein schwarzes Casting. Ich würde das weiße Casting auch erstmal lassen. Ich glaub Schwarz passt nicht so gut.


----------



## rm7lover (1. September 2012)

und was mich noch interessieren würde, diese entlackung. macht das der eloxierer auch und mit wieviel muss man dabei reichen? 
danke!


----------



## timmeygasmus (1. September 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich würd gern mal was finden das auch länger hält. Mein Klettband löst sich nach ein paar Schlammfahrten ab und auf. Mit Moosgummi hab ichs auch schon probiert aber der wird von der schlagenden Kette zersetzt. Jetzt probier ichs grad mit Filzklebern aber ich denk das wird sich mit Wasser vollsaugen.



Ich würd einfach mal die paar Euro für ne Rolle Frame Wrap investieren als mich immer weiter mit so nem Dreck rumzuschlagen. Hab das jetzt seit Anfang an dran und ist ohne Fehl und Tadel, das Zeug.


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. September 2012)

Der Sinn für den Einsatz hinter Klettband & Co ist ja der das man es nur hinter die Streben kleben muss und Framewrap sieht bei weißen Streben halt ******** aus. Aber wenn ich nix besseres finde nehm ich auch wieder sowas oder 'nen Schlauch.


----------



## q_FTS_p (1. September 2012)

Am besten hält noch immer die gute alte Schlauch-Kabelbinder Kombination.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (1. September 2012)

Entlacken macht nur der Entlacker. Am besten chemisch entlacken. Das ist das schonendste Verfahren bei Alu (ca. 30-70â¬ + Steuer).

Eloxieren macht dann wieder ein anderes Unternehmen. Ist auch nicht ganz einfach bzw. man kann viel falsch, oder kaputt machen, da die Teile vor dem Eloxieren gebeizt werden (ca. 100-150â¬ + Steuer).

@ Tabletop: Warum schwarz Pulvern?!? Dann doch lieber schwarz eloxieren .

Markus


----------



## timothekid (2. September 2012)

hat jemand ne 200er feder fürn vivid? oder gibt es auch ne 225er??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (2. September 2012)

frün ccdb und von k9 gbit's 225er also sollte es die auch für den Vivid geben. (Die K9 kannst du aber auch ohne Adapter verbauen)


----------



## cytrax (2. September 2012)

@volleybecker, sehr geil! Find ich besser als orginal


----------



## cytrax (3. September 2012)

Eben auf FB entdeckt


----------



## trigger666 (3. September 2012)

Schick, schick,

Weiß schon einer von Euch, was mit 2013er Modellen ist? Wird es welche geben? Was wird sich ändern?


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. September 2012)

Denke mal das normale bekommt nur 'ne andere Lackierung und evt. anderen Preis und die Carbonversion wird halt vermutlich etwas besser ausgestattet sein aber MZ wirds wohl nicht mehr geben. Fox 40 ist auch eher unwahrscheinlich. Ich schätze also dass das Carbon-Tues ähnlich ausgestattet sein wird als das aulteil. (bei dem Preis)


----------



## rm7lover (5. September 2012)

Wie kommst du drauf, dass es keine Marzocchis mehr geben wird?


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. September 2012)

Wegen der Produktionsverlagerung wirds wohl einen verringerten Output geben und die wenigen Oem-Deals die Mz noch hatte (Commencal) sind schon weg. Also vermute ich mal das es bei Yt nächstes Jahr auch keine geben wird. Ein Limited-Modell solls ja nicht mehr geben. Also mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit Boxxer.


----------



## Blenni (5. September 2012)

Hallo,
ich suche für meine Frau ein Bike und was man liest ist YT qualitativ und vom Fahrverhalten nicht schlecht. Sie ist 1,60m und braucht Größe S. Jetzt bleibt nur die Frage ob lieber ein Noton oder ein Tues? Hat da vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen?

Sven


----------



## Mirko29 (5. September 2012)

Die Frage ist doch was sie damit machen will. Touren fahren, Bikepark oder Touren und Bikepark...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (5. September 2012)

Wohl eher wie abitioniert sie fahrtechnisch ist und ob sie Rennen fahren will etc.

Falls nicht ist glaub ich das Noton die bessere wahlt da manövrierfähiger. Keine Begrenzung des einschlagswinkel. Doppelbrücke wird sie bei ihrem Gewicht nicht unbedingt brauchen. Luftfeder besser abstimmbar, leichter usw.


----------



## Blenni (5. September 2012)

Für Touren haben wir nen Hardtail und den Stumpjumper haben wir verkauft. Fahren öfter nach Winterberg in den Park und sie leiht sich immer eins. Mit dem Faith kommt sie schon gut zurecht, nur ein eigenes Bike ist schon beser. Rennen sollen definitiv nicht gefahren werden sondern nur zum Spaß. Ein Urlaub in Saalbach ist auch in Planung und ein Enduro soll es nicht sein. Nur bergab und Lift oder Shuttle rauf.

Sven


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. September 2012)

Die Vorteile beim Tues wären das man es komfortabler abstimmen könnte und es im Steilen und Geradeauslauf mehr Sicherheit vermittelt. Sonst sehe ich die Vorteile bei einer kleineren Frau eher beim Noton.


----------



## Paran0id (5. September 2012)

Also ich hab das Tues 2.0 in S und muss sagen mit 1.72, passt es perfekt. Das Tues fällt meiner Meinung nach in Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern relativ groß aus, also hier auf jeden Fall Größen vergleichen und die geo-daten checken.  
Ob es nun ein noton oder tues sein soll ist denk ich mal persönlicher Geschmack. Beide eignen sich wohl sehr gut für den Park


----------



## Blenni (5. September 2012)

Ist immer schwer mit egal was für nem Rad wenn man klein ist. Vielleicht fahren wir mal zu YT und machen ne Probefahrt. Vielen Dank für eure Infos.


----------



## Mirko29 (5. September 2012)

Ich würde in dem Fall auch das TuEs nehmen. Stand Ende letzten Jahres vor der selben Wahl und hab auf nen Freund gehört. Der hat damals gesagt "wenn du schon ein 2. Bike für Parks kaufen willst, nimm direkt das ganz Dicke"  Er wusste aber auch das ich nicht zu den Tricksern gehöre und sicher keiner mehr werde... Ich hab die Entscheidung bis jetzt nicht bereut. Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich mit 1.75m (mit 5.10s) nicht lieber M statt S hätte nehmen sollen. Wobei ich bei steilen Strecken und Stufen glücklich mit S bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blenni (5. September 2012)

Mit dem Rad sollen auch keine Tricks gemacht werden sondern nur fahren (aus dem alter sind wir raus). Hab mir selbst erst am WE am Table die Schulter gecrasht. Es sollte über dicke Brocken und Stufen gehen oder in den Bergen einfach mal mit Speed flowig bergab.

Sven


----------



## B.Scheuert (5. September 2012)

Bei einer so kleine Dame nehme ich an, dass sie auch sehr leicht und eher zierlich ist? Dann würde ich eher auf ein leichtes Rad achten. Im DH-Betrieb geht das Tues natürlich  besser, wiegt aber auch ca. 18Kg. Und da du schreibst "aus dem Alter sind wir raus" und "keine Rennen", nehme ich auch an, dass ihr es insgesamt entspannter angehen lasst. Daher wird die Dame das Rad auch nicht am Limit bewegen und die letzten zehntel Sekunden rauskitzeln, richtig? Dann wäre das Tues mMn. Overkill - sie wird damit bestimmt gut den Berg runter kommen, aber hätte mit einem Noton oder sogar Wicked 160 vielleicht mehr Spaß, weil das Tues einfach eine Nummer zu groß ist - nicht vom Rahmen, aber vom Gewicht und Federweg. Und evtl. bekommt ihr auch mal Lust auf gemeinsame Touren, die bergab etwas anspruchsvoller sind. Dafür passen Faith und Noton/Wicked ganz gut zusammen. Das Tues bergauf ist Tierquälerei.

Im Zweifelsfall einfach mal testen, wie sie mit einem Tues in Größe S zurecht kommt. Die Tues 2.0 sind übrigens glaube ich etwas länger als die normalen Tues.


----------



## LordLinchpin (5. September 2012)

wie wäre es mit nem glory? sandra rübesam ist unter 1,60m und hat glaube ich keinen sonderrahmen gekriegt. klar, yt ist billiger, aber wenn größe S relativ groß ausfällt und es nicht passen sollte bringts ihr auch nichts. oder kona, das stinky habe ich schon in xs gesehen


----------



## Norrin Radd (5. September 2012)

...possibly THE bike of the year. 

http://www.yt-industries.com/fileadmin/downloads/testberichte/Test_TuEs2_Dirt_09_2012.pdf


----------



## Datonate (8. September 2012)

Hat jemand das Knacken im Steuersatz und kann mir sagen, wie ich das wegbekomme? Hab die Gabel jetzt schon 2x ausgebaut und die Lagerschalten geprüft, sieht alles normal aus. Nach dem Einbau und normalem rumrollen gehts auch. 

Nach einem Park einsatz knackts wieder wie sau. Ist der Steuersatz im Tues 2.0 Asche und ich wechseln den am besten gleich gegen was richtiges aus oder gibts da Tricks für Abhilfe?

Danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß Dato


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. September 2012)

Fette mal die Schrauben der Gabelkronen. Hat bei mir nach ein paar Schlammfahrten so übel geknackt das ich dachte das Steuerrohr reißt gleich ab.


----------



## Datonate (8. September 2012)

Ich fahr in dem Rahmen ne Boxxer Team. Die habe ich aus meinen Intense 951 derweil rüber genommen, da ist alles soweit passend. Im intense knackt da nichts. 

Liegt das vielleicht an dem billigen Division Steuersatz? Schon allein der Abstand zwischen Lagerschale und Headtop ist ja Wahnsinn. Gibt es da keine Ringdichtung oder sowas?

Grüße Dato


----------



## sp3cializ3d (8. September 2012)

Hab das gleiche Problem. Hab heute auch nachgeschaut woran das liegen kann, bisschen gefettet aber Ruhe ist dadurch nicht.

Knacken im Steuersatz wird lauter je mehr ich fahre.


----------



## Datonate (8. September 2012)

Jop, genau das selbe habe ich auch. Das nervt gehörig. Der verbaute Steuersatz mach einen komischen Eindruck. Hast du auch so einen großen Spalt zwischen der Lagerschale und dem Headtop?


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. September 2012)

Achso, ich dachte ihr habt auch die 888.

Ich hab bei mir am Anfang die Lager gar nicht aus den Schalen bekommen weil die die ohne Fett reingepresst haben. Versuche mal die Lagerschalen komplett zu fetten wenn du die rausbekommst. Wenn in den Lagern Fett ist und diese ok sind muss dsa Knacken von irgendeiner Kontaktstelle herkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datonate (8. September 2012)

Hmm ok. Und den Spalt ist bei dir auch so groß?


----------



## timothekid (8. September 2012)

der spalt ist bei allen. ein paar haben ne unterlegscheibe reingemacht. frag mich jetz aber bitte nicht welche größe^^


----------



## sp3cializ3d (8. September 2012)

Shit, die Lager bekomm ich niemals aus den Schalen. Die sitzen da bombenfest. Dachte das ist ja gut, dann sitzen sie wenigstens gut drinnen.

Aber wenn das daher kommt...


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. September 2012)

Ich hab mir gedacht das man die nur rausbekommt wenn man die Schalen gleich mit auschlägt. Wegen dem Spalt hab ich eine O-Ring reingemacht.


----------



## Datonate (8. September 2012)

Die Lager sind auch eingepresst. Die bekommst du nicht ohne weitere raus und Fett kommt da auch nicht wirklich dazwischen. das Knarzen kommt ja beim einlenken nach links und rechts. Die Lager haben ja kein Spiel in der Schale, weil sie eingepresst sind. Das ist irgend was anderes.

Sobald ich die Gabel ausbaue und wieder einbaue und normal rumrolle ist das knacken nicht da. Sobal aber der vordere Bereich durch sprünge etc. beansprucht wird gehts los. Also ist das irgend was anderes...


----------



## githriz (8. September 2012)

Ich find den Steuersatz auch nicht gut. Der löst sich leider bei mir auch immer nach einigen Abfahrten. Und knacken tut er auch ordentlich.
Leider hat YT da ein etwas unübliches Mass verbaut, nach SHIS ZS56/28.6 | ZS56/30. Da hab ich bis jetzt noch keinen Steuersatz für gefunden. 
YT hat mir das auch bestätigt das es keinen anderen gibt und geschrieben, das von Acros demnächst was kommen soll. Acros konnte mir da aber nichts zu sagen...


----------



## Mirko29 (8. September 2012)

Hatten die nicht vorher angekündigt das man auch ein Angle-set würde fahren können?


----------



## Master80 (8. September 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Hatten die nicht vorher angekündigt das man auch ein Angle-set würde fahren können?



Ja stimmt! hatten sie im Vorfeld gesagt! 

hat nicht einer lust das mal nachzufragen bei YT!?


----------



## Datonate (8. September 2012)

Ich hab ne Mail geschrieben wo das knacken im Steuersatz her kommt und wie ichs weg bekomme. Da merkt man aber wo der günstige Preis her kommt . Der Rahmen ist ansich schick und funktioniert top, der CC DB fährt sich super aber die verbauten Parts sind vielerlei Hinsicht Asche...! Kann für den Preis ja auch nicht wirklich anders sein wie ich finde. 

Das mit dem Sondermaß ist bestätigt und bedeutet, ich kann den Steuersatz nicht einfach so gegen was funktionierendes austauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master80 (8. September 2012)

Da gieb ich dir Recht was den Preis angeht.

Aber was mach ich den jetzt hier z.b in Kanada wenn mein Steuerlager den Geist aufgiebt!? leicht knacken tut das obere Lager ja schon!

Oder was machen die anderen YT fahrer? In die Röhre gucken!?

OMG YT!

Es sei den Acros kommt demnächst mit abhilfe. Aber günstig wird es Acros typisch nicht werden denke ich.


----------



## Datonate (9. September 2012)

Kommst du einfach mal so nach Kanada?

Es muss doch SteuersÃ¤tze geben die da rein passen. YT hat doch hier nichts neues erfunden... Ok, eine passende Steckachse zu finden war eine Fars! Alle, wirklich alle Achsen waren zu kurz oder haben in den Ausfaller vom LTD nicht rein gepasst. 

Was wird Acros kosten, um die 80â¬ rum? Ich warte mal die Antwort von YT ab was die wegen dem Steuersatz sagen .

Mich interessiert halt nur, wo das knacken her kommt. Ich vermute von diesem komischen, vÃ¶llig zu fetten Aluspacer-Ring-Dings was auf dem Lager liegt...


----------



## Master80 (9. September 2012)

Datonate schrieb:


> Kommst du einfach mal so nach Kanada?
> 
> Es muss doch Steuersätze geben die da rein passen. YT hat doch hier nichts neues erfunden... Ok, eine passende Steckachse zu finden war eine Fars! Alle, wirklich alle Achsen waren zu kurz oder haben in den Ausfaller vom LTD nicht rein gepasst.
> 
> ...



Einfach mal so nicht! Wurde schon lange geplant und jetzt bin ich hier.

Sag mal hier bescheid wenn es was neues giebt von YT oder Acros.


----------



## Datonate (9. September 2012)

@githriz

meinst du SHIS ZS44/28.6 | ZS56/30? Oder tatsächlich SHIS ZS56/28.6 | ZS56/30?


----------



## githriz (9. September 2012)

SHIS ZS44/28.6 | ZS56/30 wäre ja Tapered. Dafür gibt es auch Steuersätze. 

Nein, wie schon geschrieben hat der ab Werk in unserem Tues 2.0 verbaute Steuersatz nach SHIS ZS56/28.6 | ZS56/30. Wenn du das nicht glaubst, frag ruhig mal selber bei YT  nach. Oder du kannst das ja auch recht einfach ausmessen. Dass das Steuerrohr nicht konisch ist, sieht man aber auch mit bloßem Auge.

Es gibt von Hope eine obere Lagerschale in ZS56. Ich fürchte nur, das der keine Reduzierung für 1 1/8 beiliegt, sie also nur für 1.5 Gabelschäfte gedacht ist. Hab sie trotzdem mal bestellt, evt. kann man ja damit was machen.

ZS56 für oben scheint einfach ein sehr unübliches Mass zu sein momentan.
Meine Nachfrage bei YT, warum man sich dafür entschieden hat, wurde auch geflissentlich übergangen 

Vielleicht haben wir aber auch Glück und YT weiß etwas, das wir nicht wissen. Die Hersteller erfinden ja im Moment recht oft neue Standards. Kann ja sein, dass demnächst ganz viele Steuersätze mit diesem Mass auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## Datonate (9. September 2012)

Ich glaub dir das natürlich. Find es nur komisch, dass die scheinbar extra haben was anfertigen lassen dafür. Es ist wirklich nichts zu finden was man da rein bauen könnte. Für den unteren Bereich gibts ja einiges... aber oben hmm ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (9. September 2012)

Vor allem haben sie ja damit geworben das der Rahmen Angle-Set-Ready sei aber so wie es aussieht passt gar keins rein.


----------



## Datonate (9. September 2012)

Aber prinzipiell ist es doch ein 1.5â Steuerrohr was auf 1 1/8â reduziert werden muss, oder?


----------



## githriz (9. September 2012)

1.5 ist halt kein Standard. Steuersätze sind eine Wissenschaft für sich, da gibt es zig Standards. Deswegen wurde ja SHIS ins Leben gerufen, um eine eindeutige Bezeichnung zu erhalten. 
So wie es aussieht, sind die meisten ZS 1.5 Steuerrohre für ZS49 ausgelegt. ZS56 für oben ist wohl etwas exotisch. Für unten mittlerweile auch weit verbreitet, da die meisten aktuellen Tapered Steuerrohre das Mass für die untere Schale haben.

Hope hat zumindest die Schale für oben, die müsste in den nächsten Tagen auch bei mir ankommen. Dann werd ich mal berichten. Evtl. macht Hope ja auch einen Reduzier-Klemmkonus für oben, das sollte für die CNC Künstler aus England ja kein grosses Problem darstellen. Vor allem wenn wir alle mal lieb "bitte bitte" sagen


----------



## fredmeister (9. September 2012)

Frage an die LTD fahrer hier: Seid ihr mit der Bremsperformance von der X0-Code-Kombo zufrieden? ICh habe am anderen Rad nur die Code und die Bremspower kommt mir doch deutlich größer vor. Nach etwas kopfüber hängen im Lift im Bikepark wandert der Druckpunkt auch stark an den Lenker um dann auf dem Trail wieder hart zu werden. Entlüften hat die Situation auch nicht großartig verbessert... hat sich mit dem Problem schon mal jemand auseinandergesetzt oder ist das der übliche Avid-Käse und es hilft nur auf Shimano umsteigen?


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. September 2012)

Ich muss auch sagen das ich im Vergleich zu der The One die ich vorrher hatte etwas ernüchtert bin. Die Code ist in letzter Konsequenz etwas standfester nud hat einen härteren Druckpunkt, das wars dann aber auch schon.

Nach sorgfältigem Entlüften hatte ich in den Alpen auch das Problem das der Druckpunkt sich ständig verändert hat. Nciht beim Fahren aber auch während das Rad im Lift war. Hab ständig korrigieren müssen.

Ist deine ander Code auch ein neues Modell? Was fährst du da für Beläge?


----------



## fredmeister (9. September 2012)

Hey! Fahre sonst die Code von 2011 mit den gesinterten Belägen. Ist eben die Frage ob man das überhaupt so hinbekommen kann, dass der Druckpunkt konstant bleibt. Ich dachte die X0-Hebel hätten auch die Veränderung von den Elixir 7&9, die genau das verhindern soll. Scheint allerdings nicht zu klappen :-( fände es halt doof nochmal geld für ne neue Bremse rauszuhauen. So alt sind die jetzt ja auch noch nicht und irgendwie sollte man die ja schon stark bekommen...


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. September 2012)

Ich kann jetzt leider nicht mehr testen aber in den Alpen hab ich bemerkt das wenn ich die Pad-Kontakt Schraube nicht ganz reindrehe das Phänomen besser wird.

Es muss aber eine Lödung geben schließlich fährt Hill di eCode auch mit X0-Hebeln wenn ich das richtig sehe und ich denke nicht das der sich mit einem wandernden Druckpunkt oder schlechter Bremskraft zufriedengibt: http://p.vitalmtb.com/photos/users/2/photos/42111/s1600_FB_52g1279.jpg?1346771509


----------



## yoyo (9. September 2012)

Der bremst halt gar nicht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. September 2012)

aso


----------



## fredmeister (9. September 2012)

Ich hatte auch irgendwann mal einen Artikel auf Pinkbike gelesen wo es um das Demo von damals noch brendan fairclough ging. dort wurden die bremsen auch als extrem kraftvoll bezeichnet. ich entlüfte genau nach den vorgaben von avid...vll. sollte ich es mal im laden versuchen lassen, eventuell geht da ja noch was. wüsste nicht was ich mit den bremsen sonst noch machen soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## q_FTS_p (9. September 2012)

Entlüften is eine Kunst für sich. Ich brings noch immer nicht gscheit fertig. Hab dann mal einen Freund (bereits einiges länger wie ich im Sport) entlüften lassen und siehe da: Konstanter Druckpunkt, der sich selbst bei Dauergeschleife nicht verändert.


----------



## Mirko29 (9. September 2012)

fredmeister schrieb:


> Nach etwas kopfüber hängen im Lift im Bikepark wandert der Druckpunkt auch stark an den Lenker um dann auf dem Trail wieder hart zu werden.



Das hatte ich bei meinem auch. Bei mir hats geholfen den Bremshebel vom Lenker weg zu drücken. Da war der Druckpunkt wieder da. Ansonsten war ich nicht unzufrieden mit der Bremse. Hab sie aber trotzdem durch ne Hope ersetzt und an nen Kumpel verkauft.


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. September 2012)

q_FTS_p schrieb:


> Entlüften is eine Kunst für sich. Ich brings noch immer nicht gscheit fertig. Hab dann mal einen Freund (bereits einiges länger wie ich im Sport) entlüften lassen und siehe da: Konstanter Druckpunkt, der sich selbst bei Dauergeschleife nicht verändert.



Also wenn man sich daran hält sollte eigentlich die Luft draussen sein: 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/tech-tuesday-bleeding-avid-brakes-2010.html


----------



## LB Jörg (9. September 2012)

githriz schrieb:


> 1.5 ist halt kein Standard....)



Nartürlich 1.5 ein Standard 
Und dazu noch der Sinnvollste von allen, weil man jede Gabel einbauen kann, jeder Angle-Set reinpaßt und die größte Variationsmöglichkeit bei der Steuerrohrhöhe hat.

G.


----------



## githriz (9. September 2012)

Ach so? Welches genaue Mass hat denn das "Standard" 1.5 Steuerrohr? 

Über die Sinnhaftigkeit zu sprechen ist im übrigen müssig, manchen geht es z.B. nur um das beste Verhältnis aus Steifigkeit und Gewicht. Da liegt dann eher Tapered vorne.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (9. September 2012)

Also ich hatte die Lagerschalen draussen und die sind oben, wie unten identisch! Leider habe ich sie nicht nachgemessen bei der Aktion, aber ich verstehe die Diskussion mit oben / unten unterschiedlich nicht.

Markus


----------



## LB Jörg (9. September 2012)

githriz schrieb:


> Ach so? Welches genaue Mass hat denn das "Standard" 1.5 Steuerrohr?
> 
> Über die Sinnhaftigkeit zu sprechen ist im übrigen müssig, manchen geht es z.B. nur um das beste Verhältnis aus Steifigkeit und Gewicht. Da liegt dann eher Tapered vorne.



Genau das was draufsteht...seit nun fast genau 10Jahren

Beim Verhältnis Gewicht/Steifigkeit liegt 1.5 um Welten vor Tapered. Tapered2 könnte da evtl. wieder punkten. Tapered gewinnt da gerade so den Vergleich mit 1 1/8. 
1.5 Kann da eher mit einer Doppelbrückengabel konkurieren. Wenn man mal in die Geschicht von 1.5 zurückschaut, dann waren die ersten 1.5 Gabeln damals sogar schon steifer als eine Boxxer.
Und genau das ist der Grund warum 1.5 nicht mehr erwünscht ist. Wohl auch der Grund das beim Forumsbike 1.5 nie zur Diskussion stand. Weil wie alles, sich gerade auch die Leichtbauwelle, wiederholt. Die Rahmenhersteller wehren sich gegen dieses System, weil ihre Rahmen dem evtl. nicht standhalten und sie ein paar Gramm mehr in ihre sämtlichen Rohre stecken müßten...besonders durch den ganzen Hydroforminghype.

G.


----------



## LordLinchpin (9. September 2012)

was is denn nu wieder tapered2? wiederbelebung von 1 1/4"?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. September 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> was is denn nu wieder tapered2? wiederbelebung von 1 1/4"?



So ähnlich...von der Machtgruppe Giant...1.5 auf 1 1/4Zoll ...glaub es war 1 1/4

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master80 (10. September 2012)

fredmeister schrieb:


> Frage an die LTD fahrer hier: Seid ihr mit der Bremsperformance von der X0-Code-Kombo zufrieden? ICh habe am anderen Rad nur die Code und die Bremspower kommt mir doch deutlich größer vor. Nach etwas kopfüber hängen im Lift im Bikepark wandert der Druckpunkt auch stark an den Lenker um dann auf dem Trail wieder hart zu werden. Entlüften hat die Situation auch nicht großartig verbessert... hat sich mit dem Problem schon mal jemand auseinandergesetzt oder ist das der übliche Avid-Käse und es hilft nur auf Shimano umsteigen?




Mit meiner Code am LTD war ich auch nicht zufrieden, ähnlich wie bei dir.

Diese combo X0 hebel mit Code sattel hat mich nicht überzeugt.

Hatte die Code und eine Code R, und die waren von der Bremspower her besser.

Jetzt ist ne Hope V2 dran mit einem nicht so knackigen Druckpunkt wie die Code aber dafür Bremspower ohne ende mit Ventidisc und einfach zu entlüften.


----------



## 3loodymary (10. September 2012)

hallo

mag vllt ne blöde frage sein die nicht viel sinn macht, aber ich frag sie dennoch  ...
wäre es möglich das yt tues 2.0 auf das noton 2.0 umzubauen, falls ich es mir doch anderes überlegt habe und eher ein fr möchte. Momentan hab ich mir den dh bestellt. es ist nur eine rein theoretische frage  weil normal wenn ich dämpfer und gabel auf air umrüste müste ich doch auf ein noton kommen oder ??


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. September 2012)

Das Noton hat eine ganz andere Geometrie als das Tues. Da reicht das Tauschen von Federelementen nur bedingt aus.


----------



## 3loodymary (10. September 2012)

dachte das der rahmen von beiden bikes fast identisch ist ... und das ich durch den tausch der gabel und den dämpfer evtl auf die gleiche geo komme ?¿


----------



## duke83 (10. September 2012)

der rahmen vom noton 2.0 ähnelt eher dem alten tues.
ist aber auch nochmal leicht verändert worden, soweit ich weiß n bisschen kürzer und agiler geworden.


----------



## mystic83 (10. September 2012)

bis zu welchem gewicht taugt die standard feder im tues2.0 (vivid)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3loodymary (10. September 2012)

also soll ich mir das ausn kopf schlagen oder wäre es evtl doch möglich? dh mit air auszustatten..hm
schwierig schwierig schwierig  schei** entscheidungen immer treffen tues oder noton


----------



## Paran0id (10. September 2012)

mystic83 schrieb:


> bis zu welchem gewicht taugt die standard feder im tues2.0 (vivid)



Kommt drauf an welche Größe du gewählt hast. Das s kommt mit ner 225er das m mit ner 250er Feder. also die 225er für max 75 kilo würde ich mal sagen und dann ist das ganze schon recht fluffig.


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. September 2012)

http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

kommt relativ genau hin


----------



## mystic83 (10. September 2012)

ok danke


----------



## Astgabel (10. September 2012)

Tach auch kann es sein das die sram x9 10fach nicht gescheit einzustellen ist? 
Entweder schaltet es die unteren Gänge sauber oder die oberen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. September 2012)

Falls das Rad ganz neu ist fahr einfach mal ein bisschen damit.


----------



## teatimetom (10. September 2012)

auch im Neuzustand sollten die gänge alle funktionieren 

evtl ein verbogenes Schaltauge ?


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. September 2012)

Ich hatte den eindruck das die 10-Fach Kette am Anfang einfach nicht richtig über die Ritzel lief. Konnte ich auch nicht sauber einstellen. Nach der ersten Fahrt gings dann aber.


----------



## mystic83 (10. September 2012)

Kann es sein das mir mit knapp 80 Kg die Feder (225er) doch passt? Sag 30% wieviel sag habt ihr denn so eingestellt


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. September 2012)

Das ist in dem Bereich Geschmackssache. Wenn du nicht zu viele Durchschläge mit der Feder hast kannst du sie fahren. Ist halt komfortabler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rush_dc (10. September 2012)

Bei mir hat das 10 Fach am Anfang auch nicht richtig funktioniert, war nichtmal eingestellt als ich das Bike bekommen habe. Mittlerweile läufts aber sauber und gut.


----------



## Astgabel (10. September 2012)

Ok dann noch mehr fahren ;-)
Ich hab auch ca. 80 kg. Drauf und fahre auch standart. Bei der gabel hab ich z.b. Nur nen sag von 25


----------



## mystic83 (10. September 2012)

Astgabel schrieb:


> Ok dann noch mehr fahren ;-)
> Ich hab auch ca. 80 kg. Drauf und fahre auch standart. Bei der gabel hab ich z.b. Nur nen sag von 25



Welche Feder hast du drinnen? 225er? Gabel habe ich auch 25% mich interessiert mehr der Dämpfer


----------



## Astgabel (10. September 2012)

Hab auch die 255er drin.


----------



## yoobee (10. September 2012)

mystic83 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das mir mit knapp 80 Kg die Feder (225er) doch passt? Sag 30% wieviel sag habt ihr denn so eingestellt



Ich bin mit 35% Sag gefahren und habe die Druckstufen beide um 3 Klicks (eher mehr) erhöht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. September 2012)

Hat sich bei dir eigentlich was getan wegen dem gestohlenen Rad? Hast es noch gar nicht im gestohlene Bikes Thread gepostet. Da gibt's auch Links zu so Ostblockseiten wo Räder und Teile verkauft werden. Das Ltd lässt sich ja relativ gut identifizieren.


----------



## yoobee (10. September 2012)

Die Seiten check ich jeden Tag... Aber sowas läuft eher offline, ist ein zu bunter Hund, auch die Teile...

Der Typ, der es relativ sicher geklaut hat, sitzt seit 2 Wochen ein, pathologischer Fall. Ob mein Bike bei ihm gefunden wurde, erfahre ich hoffentlich morgen, bitte Daumen drücken! Er soll zumindest mal damit gesehen worden sein


----------



## Paran0id (10. September 2012)

Welcher idiot klaut ein Ltd? Naja also vom sag passt es bei mir auch ca. 30% bei ca 75 kilo, aber da spielen dann auch die Vorlieben ne Rolle. Jetzt bügelt es halt alles weg und ich überlege gerade evtl doch ne 250er zu verbauen. Aber das ist dann halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## B.Scheuert (11. September 2012)

3loodymary schrieb:


> dachte das der rahmen von beiden bikes fast identisch ist


Nein.


3loodymary schrieb:


> also soll ich mir das ausn kopf schlagen oder wäre es evtl doch möglich? dh mit air auszustatten..


Das wäre möglich, aber dann hast du ein DH-Rad mit Luftfahrwerk und kein Noton. Wie stellst du dir das überhaupt vor? Würdest du einen Dämpfer mit weniger Hub/Einbaulänge verbauen wollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3loodymary (11. September 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Das wäre möglich, aber dann hast du ein DH-Rad mit Luftfahrwerk und kein Noton. Wie stellst du dir das überhaupt vor? Würdest du einen Dämpfer mit weniger Hub/Einbaulänge verbauen wollen?



es war ja nur ein gedanke ... wenn ich es dadurch etwas fr lastiger bekomme ja (leichter) aber ich seh schon da wird wohl nix draus werden


----------



## mystic83 (11. September 2012)

Bin auch am überlegen auf 250 zu gehen! Ein wenig Feedback sollte schon sein zumindest mag ich das lieber


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (11. September 2012)

Hat schon jemand von euch eine TI Feder verbaut und mal gemessen, um wie viel die leichter ist? Kann mir vorstellen, dass das bei der EBL ein paar Gramm  sind..


----------



## trigger666 (11. September 2012)

Weiß einer was das genau bedeutet? 





Ich verstehe das so, das sich für 2013 nichts ändert.


----------



## mystic83 (11. September 2012)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Weiß einer was das genau bedeutet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal gleicher Rahmen nur mit Parts von 2013


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. September 2012)

Ist übrigends auch entgegen der Abbildung eine Descendant verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trigger666 (11. September 2012)

Ich habe mal YT angeschrieben. Wenn ich die Antwort habe, melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## B.Scheuert (11. September 2012)

3loodymary schrieb:


> es war ja nur ein gedanke ... wenn ich es dadurch etwas fr lastiger bekomme ja (leichter) aber ich seh schon da wird wohl nix draus werden


Beschäftige dich mal etwas mehr mit DH und FR-Rädern. Das Gewicht ist nicht entscheidend und es gibt auch genug DH-Räder, die auf Luftfahrwerken durch die Gegend fahren. Mein Tues wiegt mittlerweile ca. 1,5Kg weniger als mein altes FR-Rad. Wenn du den Federweg verringern willst, müsstest du außerdem einen kürzeren Dämpfer verbauen, was neben anderen möglichen Problemen zu einem Lenkwinkel um 61° führen dürfte. Das fährt kein Mensch im DH-Einsatz und am FR-Rad erst recht nicht.


----------



## 3loodymary (11. September 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Beschäftige dich mal etwas mehr mit DH und FR-Rädern. Das Gewicht ist nicht entscheidend und es gibt auch genug DH-Räder, die auf Luftfahrwerken durch die Gegend fahren. Mein Tues wiegt mittlerweile ca. 1,5Kg weniger als mein altes FR-Rad. Wenn du den Federweg verringern willst, müsstest du außerdem einen kürzeren Dämpfer verbauen, was neben anderen möglichen Problemen zu einem Lenkwinkel um 61° führen dürfte. Das fährt kein Mensch im DH-Einsatz und am FR-Rad erst recht nicht.



Ok ok  soweit hab ich wirklich nicht gedacht. Dann hol ma uns halt erstma das tues und wenn ich dann doch der meinung bin das es das falsche war, findet sich schon einer der mit mir tauscht 

danke für die einleuchtende antwort ...


----------



## trigger666 (12. September 2012)

Habe jetzt die Antwort von YT.

Der Button "2013er Parts" bedeutet, das sie jetzt bereits 2013er Komponenten an den Bikes verbauen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. September 2012)

trigger666 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt die Antwort von YT.
> 
> Der Button "2013er Parts" bedeutet, das sie jetzt bereits 2013er Komponenten an den Bikes verbauen.


 
Danke für die Info


----------



## san_andreas (12. September 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info



Was ja toooootal verwunderlich ist, nachdem jeder andere Hersteller mittlerweile auch nur noch 2013er Bikes mit den entsprechenden Komponenten ausliefert.


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. September 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was ja toooootal verwunderlich ist, nachdem jeder andere Hersteller mittlerweile auch nur noch 2013er Bikes mit den entsprechenden Komponenten ausliefert.


 
Man kann sich doch trotzdem mal bedanken, wenn jemand eine Info weitergibt, oder?


----------



## heiksn24 (12. September 2012)

Jemand schon ne Lösung für das Problem mitn Steuersatz beim 2.0?


----------



## githriz (12. September 2012)

Eine Lösung leider nicht, aber ein paar Infos. Von Hope gibt es nichts, die haben zwar eine obere Schale für ZS56, aber nur für 1.5 Steuerrohre. 
Hab mal angefragt, ob sie nicht was machen können für die geschätzten 600 Tues 2.0 Fahrer 
Bei YT hab ich angerufen und meine Probleme geschildert. Das war natürlich das erste Mal, das denen sowas zu Ohren kommt. Sie haben mir aber versprochen, dass sie das Problem in den Griff bekommen. Was das letztlich bedeutet, weiß ich noch nicht.

Ich hab den Steuersatz nochmal auseinander gebaut und bin ziemlich sicher, das der Gabelklemmkonus die Probleme verursacht. Das Teil ist ja massiv und sitzt relativ locker auf dem Gabelschaft. Damit das ordentlich klemmt, muss man schon gut vorspannen. Die 45° Klemmfläche, auf der sich der Konus am Lager abstützt ist aber relativ klein.


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. September 2012)

Also viele inklusive mir scheinen das Problem ja nicht zu haben sonst wär hier ja die Hölle los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (12. September 2012)

Knacken tut bei mir auch was, aber nach den bisher drei richtigen Ausfahrten, die ich mit dem Eimer gemacht habte, weiß ich immer noch nicht, woher es kommt. Werde nächstes mal vermehrt drauf achten.


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. September 2012)

Also ich hatte bis jetzt Knacken von den Schrauben der oberen Krone und vom Tretlager. Wahrscheinlich da von den LAgerschalen.


----------



## maximal (13. September 2012)

Ich hatte das Knacken und ein sich lösen des Steuersatzes auch ganz extrem am Anfang. nach jeder Abfahrt quasi wieder festgezogen.

Zig mal auseinandergebaut, gefettet und wieder strammer zusammengebaut.

Ich hab mittlerweile aber garkeine Probleme mehr.

Jetzt weis ich nich genau obs nur das war, aber ich hab den Spalt des Gabelkonus zur Seite gedreht. Der saß vorher vorne und da kommen ja beim Bremsen und bei Landungen mehr Kräfte an als an der Seite.

Jedenfalls wars dann irgendwann weg und der Steuersatz macht keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. September 2012)

Ich glaub der Spalt sollte nach Hinten zeigen und das man einen Steuersatz bei einem Neurad paarmal nachziehen muss ist normal.


----------



## san_andreas (13. September 2012)

githriz schrieb:


> Eine Lösung leider nicht, aber ein paar Infos. Von Hope gibt es nichts, die haben zwar eine obere Schale für ZS56, aber nur für 1.5 Steuerrohre.
> Hab mal angefragt, ob sie nicht was machen können für die geschätzten 600 Tues 2.0 Fahrer
> Bei YT hab ich angerufen und meine Probleme geschildert. Das war natürlich das erste Mal, das denen sowas zu Ohren kommt. Sie haben mir aber versprochen, dass sie das Problem in den Griff bekommen. Was das letztlich bedeutet, weiß ich noch nicht.
> 
> Ich hab den Steuersatz nochmal auseinander gebaut und bin ziemlich sicher, das der Gabelklemmkonus die Probleme verursacht. Das Teil ist ja massiv und sitzt relativ locker auf dem Gabelschaft. Damit das ordentlich klemmt, muss man schon gut vorspannen. Die 45° Klemmfläche, auf der sich der Konus am Lager abstützt ist aber relativ klein.



Reset Raing ist gut, falls du was spezielles brauchst (oder überhaupt einen guten Steuersatz).


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. September 2012)

githriz schrieb:


> Ich find den Steuersatz auch nicht gut. Der löst sich leider bei mir auch immer nach einigen Abfahrten. Und knacken tut er auch ordentlich.
> Leider hat YT da ein etwas unübliches Mass verbaut, nach SHIS ZS56/28.6 | ZS56/30. Da hab ich bis jetzt noch keinen Steuersatz für gefunden.
> YT hat mir das auch bestätigt das es keinen anderen gibt und geschrieben, das von Acros demnächst was kommen soll. Acros konnte mir da aber nichts zu sagen...



Um darauf nochmal zurückzukommen:

Bei Works Components steht auf der Seite das sie den Steuersatz dem Rahmen kostenlos anpassen können:



> Dont see an option to suit your bike? Let us know and we will make you one for no extra charge with around a 2 week leadtime.



http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/index.asp

Nur kriegt man dann halt auch zwangsweise 'nen anderen Lenkwinkel aber wenn man das mit exzentrischen Dämpferbuchsen kombiniert hätte man dann evt. wieder den gleichen und halt ein tieferes Tretlager á la Demo und könnte dann auch gleich noch fließend auf den 650b-Bandwagon aufspringen ohne das sich die Geo wesentlich verändert.


----------



## san_andreas (13. September 2012)

Ich empfehle nochmal Reset, mit denen kann man gut telefonieren und was austüfteln.


----------



## BuIIettime (13. September 2012)

Das Wicked 170 wird übrigens auch schon mit den 2013 Parts Verschickt, auch wenns nich auf der Hp steht so wurds mir bestätigt.


----------



## Bombenkrator (13. September 2012)

steht doch dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (13. September 2012)

Was, außer dem Carbonbike, wird es 2013 geben? Seeking for Infos!!!!

Das Tues 2.0 in M scheint ausverkauft zu sein und die Lieferampel zeigt nur rot für nicht mehr lieferbar an. Kommt jetzt der Nachfolger?


----------



## BuIIettime (13. September 2012)

oh hatte mein browser iwie nich angezeigt


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. September 2012)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Was, außer dem Carbonbike, wird es 2013 geben? Seeking for Infos!!!!
> 
> Das Tues 2.0 in M scheint ausverkauft zu sein und die Lieferampel zeigt nur rot für nicht mehr lieferbar an. Kommt jetzt der Nachfolger?



Ich denke die Rahmen werden technisch gleich bleiben.



> Denke mal das normale bekommt nur 'ne andere Lackierung und evt. anderen Preis und die Carbonversion wird halt vermutlich etwas besser ausgestattet sein aber MZ wirds wohl nicht mehr geben. Fox 40 ist auch eher unwahrscheinlich. Ich schätze also dass das Carbon-Tues ähnlich ausgestattet sein wird als das aulteil. (bei dem Preis)


----------



## 3loodymary (14. September 2012)

Alter ich dreh am Rad! Tues 2.0 ausverkauft! Und wat mach ma nu? Hab das schon vor sehr langer zeit bestellt und jetz gibt s es nicht mehr. Weis da schon jemand was näheres? -.-


----------



## Thiel (14. September 2012)

Hallo,

also hast du angerufen und erfahren, das du kein Bike mehr bekommst ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. September 2012)

3loodymary schrieb:


> Alter ich dreh am Rad! Tues 2.0 ausverkauft! Und wat mach ma nu? Hab das schon vor sehr langer zeit bestellt und jetz gibt s es nicht mehr. Weis da schon jemand was näheres? -.-


 
Wenn du es schon bestellt hast, dann bekommst du es trotzdem. Die Info ausverkauft gilt nur für Neubestellungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astgabel (14. September 2012)

Eben keine Panik im Winter ist es dann da


----------



## 3loodymary (14. September 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Wenn du es schon bestellt hast, dann bekommst du es trotzdem. Die Info ausverkauft gilt nur für Neubestellungen.


Na gott sei dank. Woher hast du die info? Das heist dann die werden die bikes dann mit winterreifen ausstatten müssen ;-) ...


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. September 2012)

3loodymary schrieb:


> Na gott sei dank. Woher hast du die info? Das heist dann die werden die bikes dann mit winterreifen ausstatten müssen ;-) ...


 
Die Info ist allgemein gültig, wenn du es bei damaliger Verfügbarkeit bestellt hast, dann bekommst du auch eins.


----------



## Wolfplayer (14. September 2012)

da waere ich mir aber nach all den Dramen in der Vergangenheit bei YT nicht so sicher


----------



## githriz (14. September 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Reset Raing ist gut, falls du was spezielles brauchst (oder überhaupt einen guten Steuersatz).



Danke für den Tip, ich hatte direkt mal angefragt. Leider haben die aber auch keine Lösung.


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. September 2012)

Und was ist mit Works Components? Ich wollte mir von denen eh mal ein Angleset holen.


----------



## Nico Laus (14. September 2012)

Fährt hier jemand mit ~184cm das Tues 2.0 in L?
Ich habe es heute bestellt, bin mir aber noch nicht so hunderprozentig sicher, ob L die richtige Wahl war.


----------



## Capic Biker (14. September 2012)

Ich bin 1.82m groß und fahre es in M 
bin in L probegefahren
und L war mir viel zu groß
aber das kommt auch auf deine beinlänge und so an


----------



## requirator (14. September 2012)

Mir passt das Teil in L bei 1,84 m spitze, ist aber eben nicht kompakt, sondern dann eher lang - wollte ich aber auch genau so haben.


----------



## akastylez (15. September 2012)

Heute war der Postbote da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyo (15. September 2012)

Geiles Teil.


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. September 2012)

evt. die 2012er Lackierung oder sogar das Carbonteil. Gabs doch mal ein Gerücht das er das zur Rampage fahren soll.


----------



## Nico Laus (16. September 2012)

Thanks Capic und requirator, ich denke, es wird schon hinkommen. Das Tues wird ja nur länger, nicht höher. Dazu einen kurzen, hohen Vorbau und dann geht das klar. Länge läuft. Für Flowtrails und Spielereien habe ich noch mein wendiges Reign X.

akastylez, sehr geil! Unabhängig von Preis, Image und Fahrverhalten finde ich das Tues 2.0 zurzeit eins der tollsten Räder. Es wird ja immer von Horden an Tues im Park berichtet. Bisher habe ich nur ein einziges Tues 2.0 unter den vielen Demos und Glory gesehen. Also damit fällst du ganz bestimmt auf. 

Erzähl mal, wann hast du es bestellt und welche Rahmengröße ist das? Es wirkt lang, könnte aber auch an der Perspektive liegen.


----------



## Paran0id (16. September 2012)

Es fahren mehr LTDs in Parks rum als normale Tues 2.0. Aber immmer noch kein Vergleich zu den Massen an Demos die man sieht. Scheint als hätte sich Sam Hill schon gelohnt. Rental Fatbars und Demos überall.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (16. September 2012)

Hatte auch mit ner Tues 2.0 (Ltd.) Schwemme in den Parks gerechnet. Hält sich im Sauerland in grenzen.
Meins ist mittlerweile eh schon "individualisiert" ;-).

Markus


----------



## Astgabel (16. September 2012)

Ich war heute zumindest der einzige mit nem zweier auf der A-Line in Davos. 
Leider gleich mal auf 1nen Schlag 2schlangenbisse im Schlauch. Und knacken tust auch jetzt vorn. Kommt bestimmt von den gabelbrücken. Das Bike läuft spitze nur die Griffe sind mir zu schmal. Jetzt erstm mal nach neuen schauen


----------



## rush_dc (16. September 2012)

Hab bis jetzt auch erst ein normales 2er gesehen und zwar in leogang. Ltd sind da schon öfters zu finden...


----------



## githriz (16. September 2012)

Das normale ist ja auch das wahre Ltd.  Zumindest gibt es vom Limited deutlich mehr. 
Mir hat einer von YT mal gesagt, das die erste Ladung Standard Tues 2.0 aus 125 Bike bestand...


----------



## akastylez (17. September 2012)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> akastylez, sehr geil! Unabhängig von Preis, Image und Fahrverhalten finde ich das Tues 2.0 zurzeit eins der tollsten Räder. Es wird ja immer von Horden an Tues im Park berichtet. Bisher habe ich nur ein einziges Tues 2.0 unter den vielen Demos und Glory gesehen. Also damit fällst du ganz bestimmt auf.
> 
> Erzähl mal, wann hast du es bestellt und welche Rahmengröße ist das? Es wirkt lang, könnte aber auch an der Perspektive liegen.



Moin,

ist nen M und bestellt habe ich am 10.06. meine ich...der Radstand ist echt mal lang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (17. September 2012)

Ich kann euch nur beipflichten, ich war dieses Jahr in relativ vielen Parks (Bad Hindelang, Samerberg, Bischofsmais, Albstadt, Braunlage, Steinach, Schöneck) und habe noch kein normales 2.0 gesehen. Im Vergleich dazu gestern in Bad Hindelang sogar 3 LTD.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (17. September 2012)

Mir egal was draufsteht und was für ne Farbe der Bock hat, es geht um die Parts


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. September 2012)

Imho machts auch keinen Sinn das normale zu kaufen. Wer beim Ltd ein paar der BlingBling-Teile verkauft kommt günstiger an ein besseres Rad.


----------



## Paran0id (17. September 2012)

Definiere "besser". Den Double Barrel und die Deemax nehm ich vielleicht geschenkt für den weiterverkauf. Nur weils teurer is oder ein Hype darum gemacht wird ist es für mich nicht gleich besser. Von den Parts her (und deren Funktion) finde ich das normale und das LTD absolut gleich auf. Sind aber nur meine 2cents (abgesehen davon, dass ich die Kohle erst zu dem Zeitpunkt abgedrückt habe an dem ich das Rad in den Händen hielt).


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (17. September 2012)

Bin absolut begeistert von der Gabel, nach langem einstellen bin jetzt absolut zufrieden! Mit dem Db ärgere ich mich ab und an noch rum aber das wird schon noch, nur die Bremsen werd ich wohl austauschen im Winter


----------



## Paran0id (17. September 2012)

Die einzige Gabel die für mich in Frage kommen würde wäre ne Dorado aber in dieser Hinsicht bin ich befangen. Insofern hat Tabletop schon recht. Laufräder, Double Barrel, Gabel raus und stattdessen mit Revox und Dorado ausrüsten, dazu nochn relativ leichter Laufradsatz war schon eine Option mit der ich gedanklich gespielt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (17. September 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Bin absolut begeistert von der Gabel, nach langem einstellen bin jetzt absolut zufrieden! Mit dem Db ärgere ich mich ab und an noch rum aber das wird schon noch, nur die Bremsen werd ich wohl austauschen im Winter


 
Warum willst du die Bremse tauschen? Bist du nicht zufrieden?


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. September 2012)

Paran0id schrieb:


> Die einzige Gabel die für mich in Frage kommen würde wäre ne Dorado aber in dieser Hinsicht bin ich befangen. Insofern hat Tabletop schon recht. Laufräder, Double Barrel, Gabel raus und stattdessen mit Revox und Dorado ausrüsten, dazu nochn relativ leichter Laufradsatz war schon eine Option mit der ich gedanklich gespielt habe.



Das meine ich damit. Beim Ltd. hat man einfach viel mehr fürs Geld gekriegt. Meins hat mich ohne Deemax nicht viel mehr als das normale gekostet.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (17. September 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Warum willst du die Bremse tauschen? Bist du nicht zufrieden?



Nicht wirklich, nicht nur das Entlüften war ne Qual (bekommst jetzt einigermaßen hin, aber haben ja mehr Probleme mit) auch vom Bremsverhalten bin ich nicht vollends überzeugt. Auf der Xline hatte ich nur ärger damit, klar mag auch dran gelegen haben das ich sie da noch nicht selbst entlüftet hatte und mit dem damaligen Lieferzustand gefahren bin.


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. September 2012)

Ich fahre die Code schon seit 2 jahren, ohne sie jemals entlüftet zu haben und hatte noch keinerlei Probleme  (zum Glück)

Die alten Code´s waren aber auch schon echt bescheiden zu Entlüften.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (17. September 2012)

Nach dem dritten Versuchs hab ichs dann hinbekommen, am Wicked 160 die gleiche Schei$$e (Elixir 5).


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. September 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Nach dem dritten Versuchs hab ichs dann hinbekommen, am Wicked 160 die gleiche Schei$$e (Elixir 5).


 
Wie schon beschrieben, hatte mit meinen alten Code und ein paar alten Elixir R sowie Juicy Three auch schon erhebliche Probleme beim Entlüften, jedoch mit ein bisschen Übung geht´s ganz gut


----------



## akastylez (17. September 2012)

Mal ne Frage an die Tues Fahrer, ich bin 175 und habe nen M, irgendwie kommt es mir sehr lang vor. Leider konnte ich es noch nicht im Park testen und werde in nächster Zeit auch nicht dazu kommen. Was fahrt Ihr für Rahmengrößen bei welcher Körpergröße? Ich danke Euch!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (17. September 2012)

1,76 in M (Tues Ltd.)
Wicked 160 in S


----------



## akastylez (17. September 2012)

Ich habe ja am Samstag mein Tues 2.0 bekommen, meinste M wird schon passen?


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. September 2012)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ich habe ja am Samstag mein Tues 2.0 bekommen, meinste M wird schon passen?


 
Fühlst du dich denn wohl auf dem Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (17. September 2012)

Ist Geschmackssache gibt da keine Faustregel


----------



## akastylez (17. September 2012)

Wie ich schon schrieb...ich war noch nicht im Park und werde es auch erstmal nicht schaffen...vom auf der Straße rumrollen kann man sich ja kein Urteil bilden.


----------



## Paran0id (17. September 2012)

Wie schon mal gesagt Größe S bei ca 1,72. Und ich finde es in relation zu anderen bikes fällt es recht groß aus. Größer möchte ich es nicht aber da hat jeder so seine eigenen Vorlieben. Ich fahr bei S auch mit kurzer Kettenstrebe.


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. September 2012)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wie ich schon schrieb...ich war noch nicht im Park und werde es auch erstmal nicht schaffen...vom auf der Straße rumrollen kann man sich ja kein Urteil bilden.


 
Du wirst doch aber sicherlich eine Möglichkeit haben das Bike außerhalb eines Bikeparks zu testen, oder? (z.B. Local Spots, Homespot, normaler Singletrail, ....)


----------



## akastylez (17. September 2012)

Sowas haben wir schon, aber aus Beruflichen Gründen wird es mir nicht möglich sein das Bike in nächster Zeit zu testen. So vom Sitzen her fühlt es sich gut an, ist allerdings auch mein erster Downhiller...der Radstand ist natürlich gewaltig gegenüber meinem Enduro. Aber wenn hier noch andere das M in meiner Körpergröße fahren wird es wohl OK sein.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (17. September 2012)

ist halt sehr stark von den pers. vorlieben abhängig.
der eine mags kurz, verspielt vielleicht sogar nervös und der andere bei gleicher Körpergröße bevorzugt ein längeres, etwas trägeres und stabiles (geradeauslauf) Bike.


----------



## akastylez (17. September 2012)

Danke für Eure Hilfe, ich denke das M wird mir dann passen, beim Enduro habe ich auch zum größeren tendiert.


----------



## san_andreas (17. September 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Nach dem dritten Versuchs hab ichs dann hinbekommen, am Wicked 160 die gleiche Schei$$e (Elixir 5).



Besorg' dir das Entlüftungsset von Trickstuff, damit ist es 0 Problem und bei beiden Bremsen in 5 Minunten erledigt.


----------



## Aldetruller (17. September 2012)

Ich hab mir am Freitag ein Wicked 160 in S bestellt, bei 172cm Körpergrösse! Bin mal gespannt wann es kommt und ob es passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (17. September 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Besorg' dir das Entlüftungsset von Trickstuff, damit ist es 0 Problem und bei beiden Bremsen in 5 Minunten erledigt.



hab beim freeride festival bei Rose en 100 Gutschein gewonnen und mir im Shop das Kit bestellt:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/avid-entlueftungskit-professional/aid:555715

dachte eigentlich damit dürfst kein Problem sein für den Preis....weit gefehlt, die Schläuche sind so hart das man die Klammern nur mit roher Gewalt zu bekommt und auch sonst bin ich eher enttäuscht was den Artikel betrifft, wie gesagt habs nach mehrmaliger Procedur hinbekommen und wollt jetzt nicht unbedingt en neues kaufen, hab die Schläuche gewechselt und jetzt gehts eigentlich. Trotzdem Danke für den Tipp. Was kostet so ein Kit von Trickstuff denn?


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. September 2012)

Trickstuff Entlüftungskit liegt zwischen 20 und 25.

Am günstigsten habe ich es mal bei bike-components gesehen (glaube 19,95,-), jedoch immer ohne Bremsflüssigkeit (DOT oder Mineralöl).


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (17. September 2012)

Dank Dir, mal schauen evtl verhöcker ich dann meins um kauf mir das. Erstmal abwarten ob ich die Bremsen weiterfahren will oder neue kaufe.


----------



## san_andreas (17. September 2012)

Das ist es:

http://www.trickstuff.de/shop/produ...ntlueftungskit-fuer-hydraulische-Bremsen.html

Das Geld ist richtig gut angelegt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. September 2012)

Und hier ist es wie bereits oben geschrieben 10â¬ billiger:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/32088?xtor=AL-8-%5B1%5D-%5BFroogle%5D


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (17. September 2012)

Bei meinem Kit (obwohl alles richtig angebracht war, Gewinde komplett reingedreht, Schläuche bombenfest) hat erstma tausende von Luftblasen gezogen?!?! Soviel konnten garnicht in der leitung sein sonst wäre beim ziehen des Bremshebel null passiert! Wo verdammtnochmal kommen die her? Irgendwo muss da ja was undicht sein?!
Werds mir nochmal überlegen mit dem Trickstuff Kit thx!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (17. September 2012)

Bei meinem Avid Bleeding Kit war das auch mal so mit den tausenden Luftblasen. Ich musste die mit neuer Bremsflüssigkeit aufgezogene Spritze immer 1 Nacht lang stehen lassen, dann ging´s komischerweise ohne probleme.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (17. September 2012)

Das waren nicht die Luftblasen nach dem Befüllen der Spritze, die kamen aus der Leitung bzw irgendwo davor her (undichte Stelle am Gewinde/Schlauch whatever). Die Spritzen zieh ich meist auch ne Stunde vorm Entlüften auf.


----------



## yoobee (17. September 2012)

akastylez schrieb:


> ...der Radstand ist natürlich gewaltig gegenüber meinem Enduro. Aber wenn hier noch andere das M in meiner Körpergröße fahren wird es wohl OK sein.



M bei 174 cm passt(e) mir super; Du solltest auf den kurzen Radstand von 425 mm umbauen!


----------



## akastylez (17. September 2012)

Ja, das werde ich tun  hatte ich eh vor! Wenns Dir super passt, bin ich ja beruhigt  Danke!


----------



## cliomare (17. September 2012)

Die Luftblasen kommen, weil der Schlauch am Metallstück mit der zeit undicht wird. Habe ich auch gehabt. Hab dann mal den Schlauch erneuert und fett Dichtgummi rumgewickelt, das hat ein bischen Abhilfe geschaffen. 

Bei starkem Unterdruck ist die Verbindung Schlauch/Metallstück leider einfach nicht wirklich dicht. Letztlich bleibt einem halt nichts anderes übrig, als einfach ohne Unterdruck zu entlüften. Also nur ausreichend neue Flüssigkeit von einer seite durchzublasen und sein zu lassen.


PS: Was ist jetzt der Unterschied zwischen Avid- und TS-Kit? Schauen für mich gleich aus?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (17. September 2012)

Mein Kit war komplett neu, klar das mit dem Unterdruck macht Sinn, war echt überrascht was da an Luft durchkam.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (17. September 2012)

cliomare schrieb:


> Die Luftblasen kommen, weil der Schlauch am Metallstück mit der zeit undicht wird. Habe ich auch gehabt. Hab dann mal den Schlauch erneuert und fett Dichtgummi rumgewickelt, das hat ein bischen Abhilfe geschaffen.
> 
> Bei starkem Unterdruck ist die Verbindung Schlauch/Metallstück leider einfach nicht wirklich dicht. Letztlich bleibt einem halt nichts anderes übrig, als einfach ohne Unterdruck zu entlüften. Also nur ausreichend neue Flüssigkeit von einer seite durchzublasen und sein zu lassen.
> 
> ...



Ich denke, das ist das gleiche Kit.Hab das Avid Kit und weder bei einer Code oder Elixir probleme damit.
Ernie


----------



## Aldetruller (17. September 2012)

Hat jemand ne Variostuetze in seinem Wicked160? Wenn ja welche und welchen Durchmesser hat die Stütze! Danke


----------



## freeridewindeck (18. September 2012)

Habt ihr im eurem tues 2.0 das auch dass das hintere laufrad  ein bisschen nach links versetzt ist ?


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (18. September 2012)

Dazu gab es seitenlange Diskussionen. Ist wohl ein paar mal vorgekommen, manchmal stärker, manchmal weniger stark, bei einigen (unter anderem bei mir) überhaupt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (19. September 2012)

freeridewindeck schrieb:


> Habt ihr im eurem tues 2.0 das auch dass das hintere laufrad  ein bisschen nach links versetzt ist ?


 
Bei den Ltd. waren wohl relativ viele Hinterbauten nicht gerade, bei den normalen 2.0 weiß ich nicht wie häufig es aufgetreten ist.


----------



## akastylez (19. September 2012)

Wer noch ein neues ungefahrenes Tues 2.0 im M haben möchte, meldet sich bei mir per PN bevor ich es zurückschicke.


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. September 2012)

Doch zu groß? Ich find M bei 1,79 eigentlich passend.


----------



## akastylez (19. September 2012)

Ne, das ist es nicht...ich konnte es bis jetzt ja noch nicht probefahren. Dieses Jahr komme ich eh nicht mehr zum Fahren, die Saison ist für mich schon vorbei und im Winter steht ein neues Projekt an.


----------



## maximal (20. September 2012)

akaidiot.


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. September 2012)

akastylez schrieb:


> Ne, das ist es nicht...ich konnte es bis jetzt ja noch nicht probefahren. Dieses Jahr komme ich eh nicht mehr zum Fahren, die Saison ist für mich schon vorbei und im Winter steht ein neues Projekt an.


 
Warum hast du dir das Rad dann überhaupt erst bestellt


----------



## akastylez (20. September 2012)

Weil da noch nicht feststand das ich aus beruflichen Gründen nicht mehr zum Fahren kommen werde.


----------



## Bebbo (20. September 2012)

Und du glaubst, die nehmen das Rad wieder zurück weil du keine Zeit mehr hast zu fahren???

Naja, der Glaube versetzt ja bekanntlich auch Berge


----------



## akastylez (20. September 2012)

Der Glaube nicht, aber die AGB's

Wenn Du Verbraucher bist und die Ware bei uns online oder telefonisch bestellt hast, hast Du ein zweiwöchiges Widerrufsrecht.   				

*Widerrufsrecht:* Du kannst Deine  Vertragserklärung innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne Angabe von Gründen in  Textform (z. B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) oder - wenn Dir die Sache vor  Fristablauf	überlassen wird - durch Rücksendung der Sache widerrufen.  Die Frist beginnt nach Erhalt dieser Belehrung in Textform, jedoch nicht  vor Eingang der Ware bei Dir und auch nicht vor Erfüllung unserer  Informationspflichten gemäß Artikel 246 § 2 in Verbindung mit § 1 Abs. 1  und 2 EGBGB sowie unserer Pflichten gemäß § 312e Abs. 1 Satz 1 BGB in  Verbindung mit Artikel 246 § 3 EGBGB. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist  genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs oder der Sache. Der  Widerruf ist zu richten an: YT Industries GmbH, Zweibrückenstraße 2,  91301 Forchheim, Deutschland, oder an YT Industries GmbH, Stoppenberger  Straße 61, 45141 Essen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (20. September 2012)

Wiederrufsfrist gilt doch noch.


----------



## akastylez (20. September 2012)

genau...und Versandkosten trägt auch YT.


----------



## B.Scheuert (20. September 2012)

Bebbo schrieb:


> Und du glaubst, die nehmen das Rad wieder zurück weil du keine Zeit mehr hast zu fahren???
> 
> Naja, der Glaube versetzt ja bekanntlich auch Berge


Ja.


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. September 2012)

ich glaub jetzt weiß er es.


----------



## B.Scheuert (20. September 2012)

Und ich dachte, meine Antwort ist mit 3min schon schnell...


----------



## Alex-F (20. September 2012)

In Essen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (20. September 2012)

Hat mich auch gewundert. Vielleicht eine Zweigstelle, Anwalt, Sachbearbeiter oder was sonst so in die Richtung "Papierkram" geht.


----------



## Alex-F (20. September 2012)

Denke ich. Nach Street View zu urteilen höchstens ein Büro.


----------



## Aldetruller (20. September 2012)

Betreff Lieferzeit!!
Mein Wicked160 in S war innerhalb 3 Werktagen da! Freitag Abend bestellt und gestern war der nette Mann von DHL da! Alles top! Passt


----------



## marius_ (20. September 2012)

Hallo,

ist schon was bekannt was 2013 kommt? Sind die aktuellen Modelle schon online?

Mit dem kleinen "Parts 2013"-Icon wird laut YT darauf hingewiesen, dass die Modelle schon mit Teilen von nächstem Jahr kommen. Welche genau steht (noch?) nicht online, und auch nicht ob noch was neues kommt oder nicht!?

Gruß
marius_

PS: Wo gibts Infos zur "Lyrik 2step Air"-Gabel, die im Wicked160 verbaut ist? Hat wohl Druckstufeneinstellung, also eigentlich eine RC? Oder eine von 2011?


----------



## BuIIettime (20. September 2012)

Aldetruller schrieb:


> Betreff Lieferzeit!!
> Mein Wicked160 in S war innerhalb 3 Werktagen da! Freitag Abend bestellt und gestern war der nette Mann von DHL da! Alles top! Passt



Du glücklicher^^ Ich warte jetz seit na woche das mein Wicked 170 L kommt, welches auch vorrätig war. Naja wohn auch genau aufer andern seite von De villeicht liegts daran.


----------



## Aldetruller (21. September 2012)

Es wird laut Aussagen nichts neues geben, die alten Modelle werden nur mit neuen Parts bestückt, soweit möglich!! Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der KindShock Dropzone? Laut Händler bei uns wuerden alle Variostuetzen bis auf RockShox Probleme machen!!


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. September 2012)

Die Aussage von deinem Händler ist grundsätzlich nicht richtig. Habe schon verschiedene RockShox Stützen gesehen, welche "Probleme" machen, bzw. massives Spiel hatten.

Bis jetzt läuft meiner Meinung nach die Fox D.O.O.S. außer Konkurrenz. Die einzigen Minuspunkte bei der Fox sind der Preis und der unschöne Hebel.


----------



## Aldetruller (21. September 2012)

Die Preise bei FOX sind ja nicht ohne und als Händler kann er auch schlecht sagen, bestell die ruhig ne andere im Netz! Ich schau mich mal weiter um, was es über den Winter so gibt und was ich finde! Tendiere aber zur KindShock Dropzone!!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. September 2012)

Aldetruller schrieb:


> Betreff Lieferzeit!!
> Mein Wicked160 in S war innerhalb 3 Werktagen da! Freitag Abend bestellt und gestern war der nette Mann von DHL da! Alles top! Passt



12 Tage waren es bei mir damals.


----------



## Baxter75 (21. September 2012)

Aldetruller schrieb:


> Betreff Lieferzeit!!
> Mein Wicked160 in S war innerhalb 3 Werktagen da! Freitag Abend bestellt und gestern war der nette Mann von DHL da! Alles top! Passt



Dann scheint die nachfrage nich so groß zu sein ,als beim Tues 2.0 ,das es beim Wicked so schnell geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astgabel (21. September 2012)

Jo, die breite Masse kennt YT nocht so. 
Ist eher für uns " Dh, Freerider und Dirt biker " die 1. Anlaufstelle.


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. September 2012)

Die Saison läuft auch aus da ist der Markt gesättigt und die Nachfrage niedriger.


----------



## Aldetruller (21. September 2012)

Wir Wurscht, Hauptsache meins ist da! wünsche ein schönes WE


----------



## Baxter75 (21. September 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Die Saison läuft auch aus da ist der Markt gesättigt und die Nachfrage niedriger.



nich unbedingt das die Nachfrage niedriger ist ,is eher Modell bezogen würde ich sagen


----------



## Aldetruller (21. September 2012)

Kann natürlich auch sein! Hab das Wicked160 noch nicht oft bzw gar nicht gesehen! Ich bin mal gespannt wie es sich schlägt! Kann denn niemand was zu der KindShock sagen?!


----------



## duke83 (22. September 2012)

Ich würd jetzt mal behaupten dass es ne Mischung aus beidem ist


----------



## Avatas (22. September 2012)

marius_ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist schon was bekannt was 2013 kommt? Sind die aktuellen Modelle schon online?



Es soll ein Carbon Tues rauskommen. Allerdings ist mir nicht klar ob das die ltd. edition wird oder ob es einfach so neben dem normalen alurahmen angeboten wird. Wobei ein carbon downhiller für mich nicht in frage kommt.

Hat wer schon infos zum tues ltd. 2013?


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. September 2012)

2013 soll es kein LTD geben.


----------



## sochris (22. September 2012)

Avatas schrieb:


> Es soll ein Carbon Tues rauskommen. Allerdings ist mir nicht klar ob das die ltd. edition wird oder ob es einfach so neben dem normalen alurahmen angeboten wird. Wobei ein carbon downhiller für mich nicht in frage kommt.
> 
> Hat wer schon infos zum tues ltd. 2013?



Ltd. sollen laut email von YT im November/Dezember kommen. Noch ist aber nicht klar, welche Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (22. September 2012)

Welche Feder passt beim Tues 2.0 mit Vivid für 105kg Ride Ready besser? 300 oder 350er? Und welche nehme ich für die Boxxer r2c2? Habe gehört, dass die härteste Feder (obwohl Empfehlung von RS) zu hart sein soll.


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. September 2012)

guck mal hier: http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

kommt für den ccdb ganz gut hin


----------



## Nico Laus (23. September 2012)

THX! Ich denke mal eine 350er Feder wird gut passen.


----------



## Wicked170 (23. September 2012)

Hi!

Falls jemand Interesse an einem ersten Erfahrungsbericht zum YT Wicked 170 hat, einfach melden.

Nach den ersten Downhills und ca 100km Strecke kann ich nun ein erstes Feedback, vielleicht als Hilfe zur Kaufentscheidung, geben.

Grüße!


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. September 2012)

Mach mal. Nächstes Jahr werd ich mir ein Enduro zulegen und wieß nicht ob ich wicked 160 oder 170 nehmen soll.


----------



## marius_ (23. September 2012)

Wicked170 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Falls jemand Interesse an einem ersten Erfahrungsbericht zum YT Wicked 170 hat, einfach melden.



Würde mich auch interessieren! Danke schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wicked170 (23. September 2012)

Alles klar, ich hoffe die Infos sind hilfreich, ansonsten gern nachfragen per PM oder direkt im Forum:

1.Verarbeitung

Das Wicked 170 ist Out of the Box sofort montagefertig, wie von allen Versendern gewohnt.

Schön waren ein paar Details die überraschend kamen:

- YT gibt an, Lieferung erfolgt ohne Pedale, es war aber ein Satz Wellgo-Pedale im Lieferumfang.

- Auf dem Foto von YT ist die "klassische" RockShox-Reverb verbaut, an meinem Bike jedoch die RockShox-Reverb Stealth.
  (Weniger Kabel, cleanerer Look und weniger Gefahr dass ein Kabel reißt.)

Der Rahmen sieht sehr hochwertig verarbeitet aus, das Design ist wie immer Geschmmackssache, mir gefällts.

Überragend: die Truvativ Hammerschmidt Getriebekurbel! Super schnelle und präzise Schaltvorgänge und Bodenfreiheit wie ich es nur
Von Freeridern/Downhillern mit einem Kettenblatt kenne.

Die restlichen Komponenten, Sram/Truvativ/Avid/DT Swiss, sind für mich absolut stimmig.
Es ist das erste Bike an dem ich nichts nachrüsten/umbauen werde.

2.Uphill:

Für ein Bike mit 170mm-Federweg ist das Wicked 170 extrem uphilltauglich, hätte ich so nicht erwartet. Obwohl die RockShox Lyric nicht absenkbar ist, hatte ich nicht das Gefühl, dass ich beim Uphill übermäßig viel Kraft an die Gabel verliere, ganz im Gegenteil.

Mittlerweile bin ich doch schon einige Anstiege rauf gefahren und es ging wirklich sehr gut.
Auch hier glänzt die Hammerschmidt mit einem guten Übersetzungsverhältnis, so dass ich hier immer den richtigen Gang für das entsprechende Gelände finden konnte.

3.Downhill

Das Wicked 170 fährt sich sehr laufruhig, auch bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten. 
Nach ca. 100km wird aber die RS Lyric noch nicht ihr volles Potenzial entfaltet haben, von 
daher gehe ich hier davon aus, dass das Ansprechverhalten noch besser wird.

Auch bin ich mit dem Setup nicht nicht zu 100% zufrieden, aber das ist ja mein persönliches Thema und hat nichts mit dem Bike an sich zu tun.

Heute kamen die ersten kleineren Sprünge dazu, auch hier hatte ich bei der Landung immer 
ein sicheres Gefühl, da 170mm einfach auch den ein oder anderen Fahrfehler verzeihen.

4.Fazit

Mein subjektiver Eindruck ist zu 100% positiv und ich würde das Wicked 170 genau so wieder 
kaufen.


----------



## marius_ (23. September 2012)

Danke!



Wicked170 schrieb:


> - Auf dem Foto von YT ist die "klassische" RockShox-Reverb verbaut, an meinem Bike jedoch die RockShox-Reverb Stealth.



Wahnsinn, das klingt super! Dafür steht sicher auch der kleine "Parts 2013" Button 

Bist du etwas Uphill gefahren und hast evtl. eine Gabelabsenkung vermisst? In einem anderen Thread (oder wars hier?) hieß es, dass es gut tourentauglich sein soll insgesamt. Für mich etwas wichtig, da gute Spots immer etwas Anfahrt verlangen, jedoch ohne Zeitmessung


----------



## Wicked170 (23. September 2012)

Habe grade den Bericht ergänzt, schreiben am IPad ist ätzend ;-)


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. September 2012)

Wicked170 schrieb:


> Nach ca. 100km wird aber die RS Lyric noch nicht ihr volles Potenzial entfaltet haben, von
> daher gehe ich hier davon aus, dass das Ansprechverhalten noch besser wird.


 
Theoretisch müsste sich nach 100km die Gabel bereits "eingefahren" haben


----------



## freeridewindeck (23. September 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Theoretisch müsste sich nach 100km die Gabel bereits "eingefahren" haben


 Bei meiner Boxxer r2c2 merke ich aber nach knapp 120km auch das die immer besser geht..


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. September 2012)

Kommt eher auf die Höhenmeter an. Neue Gabeln/Dichtungen gehen erst nach 1-2 Tagen Bikeparkgeballer richtig gut.


----------



## Wicked170 (23. September 2012)

RockShox schreibt: ca. 24 Stunden braucht die Gabel bis sie eingefahren ist.


----------



## Wicked170 (23. September 2012)

marius_ schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, das klingt super! Dafür steht sicher auch der kleine "Parts 2013" Button ;-)



Den Button kannte ich noch gar nicht, war bei meiner Bestellung im August 2012 noch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Thiel (23. September 2012)

Wicked170 schrieb:


> RockShox schreibt: ca. 24 Stunden braucht die Gabel bis sie eingefahren ist.



Wenn genug Schmieröl drinnen ist, kann das sein.


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. September 2012)

Achso ja falls noch nicht geschehen unbedingt im Casting den Ölstand kontrollieren und am besten mit Motoröl ersetzen. Rs schlampt da chronisch.

Achja und wie agil/schnell ist das Wicked im vergleich zu deinem CC-Fully?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wicked170 (23. September 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Achso ja falls noch nicht geschehen unbedingt im Casting den Ölstand kontrollieren und am besten mit Motoröl ersetzen. Rs schlampt da chronisch.
> 
> Achja und wie agil/schnell ist das Wicked im vergleich zu deinem CC-Fully?




Aufgrund des höheren Gewichts (15,5 kg im Vergleich zu 12,8kg) merkt man schon einen Unterschied, 
aber bei der Schnelligkeit ist das für mich eher positiv.
Das Wicked fühlt sich halt sehr robust an, dadurch ist auch mehr Speed kein Problem.


----------



## BuIIettime (23. September 2012)

Hab meins auch gestern bekommen und schon bissel getoured vorhin. Kann nur bestätigen Uphill geht gut Downhill geht Besser  . Bei mir waren Ebenfalls Flatpedals dabei auch wenn mir explizit auf anfrage vorher gesagt wurde das dem nicht so sei. Auch die Reverb Stealth hat mich Positiv beim auspacken überrascht .
Hier mar paar bilder mitn handy geschossen.


----------



## B.Scheuert (23. September 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Mach mal. Nächstes Jahr werd ich mir ein Enduro zulegen und wieß nicht ob ich wicked 160 oder 170 nehmen soll.


Zumindest das 160er wird YT doch sicherlich wieder bei den Festivals zum testen anbieten. Die Gelegenheit würde ich an deiner Stelle nutzen. Für mich hat das 160er auf jeden Fall genug bzw. fast schon zu viel Federweg, um es als Trailrakete für Touren zu nutzen. Als leichten, verspielten Freerider könnte ich es aber verdammt gut gebrauchen.


----------



## goshawk (24. September 2012)

gibbet es nun schon näheres zum neuen noton 2.0? jemand der damit gefahren ist,oder so?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (24. September 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Zumindest das 160er wird YT doch sicherlich wieder bei den Festivals zum testen anbieten. Die Gelegenheit würde ich an deiner Stelle nutzen. Für mich hat das 160er auf jeden Fall genug bzw. fast schon zu viel Federweg, um es als Trailrakete für Touren zu nutzen. Als leichten, verspielten Freerider könnte ich es aber verdammt gut gebrauchen.



So wird es auch bei mir eingesetzt, ist aber auf jedenfall auch Tourentauglich, Gabel lässt sich absenken ist somit sehr bequem für uphill.


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. September 2012)

goshawk schrieb:


> gibbet es nun schon näheres zum neuen noton 2.0? jemand der damit gefahren ist,oder so?



Ich glaub da wurde noch gar keins ausgeliefert.


----------



## goshawk (24. September 2012)

hm, das ist aber komisch. im ibc geistert schon ne meldung rum in albstadt sei ein noton rahmen gebrochen... allerdings ist nicht nachvollziehbar wie wahr und echt das ganze ist...


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. September 2012)

Hast du mal nen Link zu dem besagten Gerücht?

Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen. Und gerade in Albstadt halte ich es für sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## nullstein (24. September 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Hast du mal nen Link zu dem besagten Gerücht?
> 
> Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen. Und gerade in Albstadt halte ich es für sehr unwahrscheinlich.


Wieso ist es in Albstadt unwahrscheinlicher also woanders?Grübel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (24. September 2012)

Weil ich persönlich die Strecke in Albstadt nicht so krass finde, die ist eher schön flowig und es lässt sich alles sehr smooth fahren.

In Bad Wildbad ist es zum Beispiel wahrscheinlicher das ein Rahmen bricht.


----------



## nullstein (24. September 2012)

Und das das Material eine Vorgeschichte hat und dann aufgrund von Ermüdung bricht??


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. September 2012)

goshawk schrieb:


> hm, das ist aber komisch. im ibc geistert schon ne meldung rum in albstadt sei ein noton rahmen gebrochen... allerdings ist nicht nachvollziehbar wie wahr und echt das ganze ist...



Hab ich auch gelesen aber das hat sich nicht wirklich seriös angehört.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=598697

Die Karre war doch bei der Ankündigung auf fb erst ab Mitte September verfügbar und die Website sagt jetzt erst ab KW 40. Das und die Tatsache das ich noch nirgends von einem ausgelieferten Noton gelesen habe lässt den Schluss zu das noch keins ausgeliefert wurde.


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. September 2012)

nullstein schrieb:


> Und das das Material eine Vorgeschichte hat und dann aufgrund von Ermüdung bricht??


 
Das Noton kann noch gar keine große Vorgeschichte haben, da es das noch nicht lange gibt.


----------



## nullstein (24. September 2012)

Oh man...


----------



## B.Scheuert (24. September 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> So wird es auch bei mir eingesetzt, ist aber auf jedenfall auch Tourentauglich, Gabel lässt sich absenken ist somit sehr bequem für uphill.


 Die Absenkung fand ich im kurzen Test kaum nötig. Plattformdämpfung hinten war mir wichtiger. Die blockiert zwar nicht 100%, geht aber trotzdem gut bergauf.


Diesen seltsamen Rahmenbruchtroll würde ich auch nicht weiter beachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tool (24. September 2012)

Ich nutze die Absenkung sehr oft, ich habe bei meiner Feierabendrunde knapp 7Km Uphill zu absolvieren, bevor ich die Trails erreiche, da ist die Absenkung eine sehr angenehme Sache.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (24. September 2012)

Muss auch recht steile Steigungen bewältigen fande es deshalb auch angenehm.  @B.Scheuert: das mit dem hinteren Dämpfer sehe ich genauso, hatte vorher das Scott genius und der hat sich auch nicht zu 100% schliessen lassen.


----------



## Wolfplayer (24. September 2012)

goshawk schrieb:


> hm, das ist aber komisch. im ibc geistert schon ne meldung rum in albstadt sei ein noton rahmen gebrochen... allerdings ist nicht nachvollziehbar wie wahr und echt das ganze ist...



bei dem Geruecht wird aber nicht gesagt dass es ein 2012 Noton ist
also wieder mal viel Wind um nix


----------



## san_andreas (24. September 2012)

goshawk schrieb:


> hm, das ist aber komisch. im ibc geistert schon ne meldung rum in albstadt sei ein noton rahmen gebrochen... allerdings ist nicht nachvollziehbar wie wahr und echt das ganze ist...



Oh mein Gott, wir werden alle sterben !


----------



## LordLinchpin (24. September 2012)

ich kenne albstadt nicht, aber es gibt treks bei denen die kettenstrebe bei nem 1m drop nachgegeben haben, passieren kann sowas immer und überall, egal wie flowig oder soft ne strecke ist


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. September 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> ich kenne albstadt nicht, aber es gibt treks bei denen die kettenstrebe bei nem 1m drop nachgegeben haben, passieren kann sowas immer und überall, egal wie flowig oder soft ne strecke ist


 
ist ja mal wieder gut, wir wissen alle das Räder überall brechen können


----------



## goshawk (24. September 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, wir werden alle sterben !



alle sterben? glaug ich net. aber bei manchen wär das gar net mal so schlecht...


----------



## LordLinchpin (25. September 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> ist ja mal wieder gut, wir wissen alle das Räder überall brechen können



nachdem ich mir das hier alles schon länger anschaue weiß ich dass hier einige doch im geiste eher einfach sind, aber danke.


----------



## SKa-W (25. September 2012)

*Beitrag bitte löschen*


----------



## marius_ (25. September 2012)

BuIIettime schrieb:


> Hab meins auch gestern bekommen und schon bissel getoured vorhin. Kann nur bestätigen Uphill geht gut Downhill geht Besser  . Bei mir waren Ebenfalls Flatpedals dabei auch wenn mir explizit auf anfrage vorher gesagt wurde das dem nicht so sei. Auch die Reverb Stealth hat mich Positiv beim auspacken überrascht .
> Hier mar paar bilder mitn handy geschossen.



Die Gabel sieht aus wie das 2013er Modell? Kannst du identifizieren was genau an 2013er Parts schon verbaut ist? Das Icon auf der Webseite sagt ja nicht viel aus 

Bin eh bloß neugierig, so viel tut sich in einem Jahr ja eh nicht

Reverb Stealth ist natürlich schonmal sehr cool, das lohnt sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (26. September 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gelesen aber das hat sich nicht wirklich seriös angehört.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=598697
> 
> Die Karre war doch bei der Ankündigung auf fb erst ab Mitte September verfügbar und die Website sagt jetzt erst ab KW 40. Das und die Tatsache das ich noch nirgends von einem ausgelieferten Noton gelesen habe lässt den Schluss zu das noch keins ausgeliefert wurde.



der Thread ist ja der Hammer  ich geh am Stock


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. September 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> der Thread ist ja der Hammer  ich geh am Stock


 
Leider wurde der Thread geschlossen


----------



## Schnitte (26. September 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Leider wurde der Thread geschlossen



lesen kann man es ja trotzdem  was mit reinschreiben lohnt sich wahrscheinlich eh nicht


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. September 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> lesen kann man es ja trotzdem  was mit reinschreiben lohnt sich wahrscheinlich eh nicht


 
Trotzdem hätte ich gern meinen Senf dazugegeben


----------



## yoobee (26. September 2012)

Ja, es heißt "Shloitert tehn Purschen zu Poten!", verdammt nochmal!


----------



## janmerker (4. Oktober 2012)

Hi, hab da mal ne frage zu dem tues 2.0.
Das tues 2.0 in m ist ausverkauft, gibt es dann erst wieder das 2013er in m, oder gibt es das aktuelle auch nochmal in m?
also auf der hp steht ja dieser 'mit parts 2013' button. weiß jemand, was das jetzt genau aussagt? 
bin nämlich ehrlich gesagt überfragt, ob da dann nur die 2013er boxxer, vivid, etc. verbaut sind, oder ob es ein neuen rahmen ( lackierung) bekommt und ob sich der preis ändert.

lg, jan


----------



## tool (4. Oktober 2012)

Schonmal bei YT nachgefragt?


----------



## Baxter75 (4. Oktober 2012)

du musst ab und zu mal auf der page gucken ,bei dem Tues 2.0 steht öfters ,dass das in M ausverkauft ist ..

ps: wenn du es bestellen solltest ,richte dich auf eine etwas längere warte zeit ein


----------



## Mirko29 (4. Oktober 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> du musst ab und zu mal auf der page gucken ,bei dem Tues 2.0 steht öfters ,dass das in M ausverkauft ist ..
> 
> ps: wenn du irgendwas bei denen bestellen solltest ,richte dich auf eine etwas längere warte zeit ein



Hab das mal korrigiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tool (4. Oktober 2012)

Mein Wicked war innerhalb von 10 Tagen bei mir...


----------



## marius_ (4. Oktober 2012)

das hängt sicherlich vom Bike, der gewünschten Rahmengröße, der aktuellen Verfügbarkeit und auch einer Portion Glück ab, ob es schnell geht oder nicht


----------



## pollgass (4. Oktober 2012)

Nochmal für Alle: Ich habe in WiBe bei den Masters ein längeres Gespräch mit Willared geführt und er hat mir persönlich gesagt, dass es in 2013 KEIN TuEs Ltd. geben wird! Kann natürlich sein, dass sie sich noch umentscheiden, aber seine Wortwahl war schon SEHR eindeutig.


----------



## Baxter75 (4. Oktober 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Hab das mal korrigiert



wie es mit anderen Bikes aussieht ,weiß ich  nicht ..kann nur vom Tues 2.0 sprechen ...das Tues 2.0 scheint sich wohl gut zu verkaufen ,das warte Zeiten von mindestens 3 Monaten aber eher länger normal sind


----------



## tool (4. Oktober 2012)

marius_ schrieb:
			
		

> das hängt sicherlich vom Bike, der gewünschten Rahmengröße, der aktuellen Verfügbarkeit und auch einer Portion Glück ab, ob es schnell geht oder nicht


Selbstverständlich. Aber mein Bike war ja Teil von "irgendwas bei YT", weshalb das:


			
				Mirko29 schrieb:
			
		

> ps: wenn du irgendwas bei denen bestellen solltest ,richte dich auf eine etwas längere warte zeit ein


in seiner Absolutheit falsch und unangebracht ist.
Ich will ja die Lieferschwierigkeiten bei YT nicht herunterspielen, aber übertreiben muss man's ja trotzdem nicht, oder?


----------



## marius_ (4. Oktober 2012)

jup. 


edit: und möchte hinzufügen, dass ich demnächst voraussichtlich ein wicked 170 bestellen werde und einfach hoffe, dass sich der große ansturm gelegt hat und es fix bei mir ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (4. Oktober 2012)

Hey Hey Hey... Ihr habt den  wohl nicht gesehen. Das war nicht so ganz ernst gemeint. Bin doch selber yt-fahrer und habs nicht wirklich bereut. Will yt sicher nicht schlecht machen. Auch wenn ich einer von den "Dummen" bin die 6 Monate aufs Bike gewartet haben


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Oktober 2012)

pollgass schrieb:


> Nochmal für Alle: Ich habe in WiBe bei den Masters ein längeres Gespräch mit Willared geführt und er hat mir persönlich gesagt, dass es in 2013 KEIN TuEs Ltd. geben wird! Kann natürlich sein, dass sie sich noch umentscheiden, aber seine Wortwahl war schon SEHR eindeutig.



Habs schon vor ein paar Seiten geschrieben aber anhand der Infos kann man sich doch ausrechnen was kommen wird. Tues 2.0 bleibt gleich, wahrscheinlich mit anderer Lackierung (siehe Lacondeguys Rampage-bike) und das Carbon-Tues kommt halt dazu. Wird aber sicher ähnlich lang dauern wie mit dem Ltd. Noton etc. wird wohl gleich bleiben. Kam ja dieses Jahr auch alles neu.


----------



## ketis (4. Oktober 2012)

kommt doch was...


----------



## Innsbruuucker (4. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Mirko29 (4. Oktober 2012)

Fett!!! Mit BOS Fahrwerk. Zumindest für mich sehr unerwartet


----------



## yoobee (5. Oktober 2012)

Oha!!! Online ist ja noch nix... die neue Freeride kommt doch erst am 10.10., wo hast Du das her?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (5. Oktober 2012)

Photoshop?!?


----------



## pizza68 (5. Oktober 2012)

Und fÃ¼r die Kunden des 2012ers gibt es fÃ¼r 111,- â¬ ein Update bestehend aus Felgen und Federelementen?


----------



## LordLinchpin (5. Oktober 2012)

sollte es echt sein ist es traurig wie gut man sich auf die aussagen verlassen kann. und wenn man es im dezember bestellt kann man also ende 2013 schon damit fahren. nett. aber wann kommt dann das ltd 2013? am 13.13.2013?


----------



## Mirko29 (5. Oktober 2012)

Das ist eine gute Frage  Wenns so schnell geht wie beim letzten, dann ist man doch schon im Juli 2013 damit aufm Trail. Viel früher fängt die Saison doch eh nicht an 

Auch wenn das Bike (mein 2012er ltd) geil ist, ich würd's nicht nochmal machen. Das nächste Bike wird wieder im Laden gekauft... Langes warten liegt mir nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKa-W (5. Oktober 2012)

Alter verwalter. Für dein Preis echt der Knaller. Wäre für mich wirklich interessant, ich kann ja mein TR450 weiter fahren, bis das Tues da ist. Und dann immernoch Teile durchtauschen


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man annimmt das die diesjährige Leiferverzögerung durch die verzögerte Produktion der Rahmen verursacht wurde und bei der neuen Aktion wohl weniger etwas weniger bestellen werden sollte es schneller gehen.

Das Angebot ist echt noch eine ganze Ecke besser (finanziell gesehen) als das Ltd. Schon allein Gabel und Lrs kosten einzeln mehr als die ganze Kiste.


----------



## Schnitte (5. Oktober 2012)

schicke Lackierung


----------



## ketis (5. Oktober 2012)

yoobee schrieb:


> Oha!!! Online ist ja noch nix... die neue Freeride kommt doch erst am 10.10., wo hast Du das her?



Abo


photoshop wäre mir möglich aber nein in dem Fall nö


----------



## Paran0id (5. Oktober 2012)

Also ich rechne damit dass das carbon tues erst im laufe des nächsten Jahres vorgestellt wird. Aber die neue Kiste geht schon steil. Gefällt mir rein optisch schon mal besser als das vom diesem Jahr.


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Oktober 2012)

Paran0id schrieb:


> Also ich rechne damit dass das carbon tues erst im laufe des nächsten Jahres vorgestellt wird. Aber die neue Kiste geht schon steil. Gefällt mir rein optisch schon mal besser als das vom diesem Jahr.


 
Ist wirklich ne schicke Kiste, bei den Komponenten überlege ich wirklich 3000 zu investieren


----------



## lukaku (5. Oktober 2012)

ist kein photoshop is in meine freeride auch drinne


----------



## yoobee (5. Oktober 2012)

Hab auch Abo, aber mir kommt die immer recht spät 

Nee, optisch gefällt mir das 2012er deutlich besser. Und ob BOS besser zum Fahrwerk passt...who knows.


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Oktober 2012)

Die BOS Elemente funktionieren generell sehr gut 

Werden also auch in diesem Rad einen guten Job abliefern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukaku (5. Oktober 2012)

hab die freeride nur weil ich selber die austrag


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Oktober 2012)

lukaku schrieb:


> hab die freeride nur weil ich selber die austrag


 
waynetrain


----------



## ytkona (5. Oktober 2012)

Also mir hat das 12er auch viel besser gefallen !!!


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin hin- und hergerissen. Technisch und optisch find ich das 2012er besser aber die Teile vom neuen sind noch mal eine Liga hochwertiger. (auf den Marktwert bezogen)

Wer die Kiste zerlegt und verscherbelt macht locker 1-2k. Ist 'ne super Rendite für die paar Monate...


----------



## ale2812 (5. Oktober 2012)

wow, geiles bike! warum sollte der Stoy nicht in dem rahmen funktionieren? BOS ist doch für die individuelle anpassung an versch. rahmen bekannt. ich hätte mir dennoch gewünscht, sie wären bei dem CCDB geblieben. nur ein rebound beim dämpfer finde ich nicht optimal.
die gabel ist mal ein richtiges highlight! 
den LRS würde ich den deemax auf jeden fall vorziehen! geiles bike, diesmal halbwegs konservatives design. 
nur die bremsen sind ein witz.


----------



## eLw00d (5. Oktober 2012)

Die Lackierung des Rahmens sieht schrecklich aus.
Würde ich so nicht fahren wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtrail (5. Oktober 2012)

lukaku schrieb:


> ist kein photoshop is in meine freeride auch drinne


Kannst du das nochmal in schön posten bitte? Danke!


----------



## Capic Biker (5. Oktober 2012)

Die Gabel sieht interesant aus kostet ja normal schon 2k !!!
Was sind den für Bremsen verbaut ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Oktober 2012)

Bremsen sehen aus wie Elixir 9.


----------



## Hawkeye86 (5. Oktober 2012)

ich hoffe mal für die die sich des bike holen, das yt aus dem letzten limited gelernt hat und mit der lieferung nicht so in verzug kommt


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke dieses mal ist die Dhance größer das es schneller geht wenn ein Grund für die Verzögerung beim letzten Mal der Produktionsstart der Rahmen war. Die unpersonalisierten nud jetzt auch nicht mehr neuen Rahmen können ja sicher schneller produziert werden.


----------



## nullstein (5. Oktober 2012)

Auwei...ich seh es schon.Im Juni/Juli 2013 ist der Bikemarkt wieder voll von Leuten,die den schnellen Euro riechen 

Sehr ordentlich ausgestattet das 2013er Ltd.Nur die Lackierung ist so gar nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Mirko29 (5. Oktober 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Bremsen sehen aus wie Elixir 9.



Eher wie X.0 Trail


----------



## rush_dc (5. Oktober 2012)

Diesmal könnte es tatsächlich etwas schneller gehen mit der Lieferung. Kommt halt auf die Zulieferer drauf an, an den Rahmen dürfte es glaub nimmer scheitern. 
Ich frage mich nur wie die das mit dem Preis machen!?


----------



## Avatas (5. Oktober 2012)

schon leider sehr nettes Teil. KÃ¶nnte man fast in Versuchung kommen, wobei 3000â¬ schon happig sind. Mal auf die restlichen Details warten und dann entscheiden. Aktuell gefÃ¤llt mir das normale Tues 2.0 schon auch...


----------



## ale2812 (5. Oktober 2012)

gute infos über die gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollgass (5. Oktober 2012)

3.000,-â¬ sollen HAPPIG sein??? FÃ¼r DEN Bock???
Naja sagt was ihr wollt...auch wenn ich lange 8 Monate auf mein Bike gewartet hab und zwischendurch am liebsten mit nem Panzer in Forchheim vorgefahren wÃ¤re: Mein Ltd. ist der Kracher! Die Parts sind spitze, es fÃ¤hrt sich ausgezeichnet und sogar das Grund Setup war gut. Ich kanns nur jedem empfehlen! Wartezeit hin und her. Und ich kÃ¶nnte mir vorstellen, dass dieses Jahr noch mehr als 500 Stk. bestellt werden.


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Oktober 2012)

pollgass schrieb:


> 3.000,- sollen HAPPIG sein??? Für DEN Bock???
> Naja sagt was ihr wollt...auch wenn ich lange 8 Monate auf mein Bike gewartet hab und zwischendurch am liebsten mit nem Panzer in Forchheim vorgefahren wäre: Mein Ltd. ist der Kracher! Die Parts sind spitze, es fährt sich ausgezeichnet und sogar das Grund Setup war gut. Ich kanns nur jedem empfehlen! Wartezeit hin und her. Und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dieses Jahr noch mehr als 500 Stk. bestellt werden.


 
Ich glaube nicht das es so viele Besteller geben wird, da sicherlich auch sehr viele auf das Carbon Tues warten werden.


----------



## pollgass (5. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt, das hatte ich nicht bedacht. Das wäre durchaus möglich. Aber sogar Ich als "YT Fan" hätte Bedenken was die Haltbarkeit angeht...we will see...


----------



## 8664 (5. Oktober 2012)

was machen die den am 13.13.13


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Oktober 2012)

Avatas schrieb:


> schon leider sehr nettes Teil. Könnte man fast in Versuchung kommen, wobei 3000 schon happig sind. Mal auf die restlichen Details warten und dann entscheiden. Aktuell gefällt mir das normale Tues 2.0 schon auch...



Verkauf die teuren Parts -> gute & günstige Parts rein -> fahre für <1000 ein aktuelles DH-Rad.


----------



## RobG301 (5. Oktober 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es so viele Besteller geben wird, da sicherlich auch sehr viele auf das Carbon Tues warten werden.



Ja auch wenn man seitens YT bisher was das Carbon Tues angeht (nachdem das Bild in der letzten Freeride Lust auf mehr gemacht hat) keine genauen Infos bekommt wie und wann es kommt!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (5. Oktober 2012)

8664 schrieb:


> was machen die den am 13.13.13


den*n* nicht den, wie oft den*n* noch!!!!!1111elfzig und in dem Fall auch eher dan*n*


----------



## sochris (5. Oktober 2012)

Das ltd 2013 Jetzt auch auf der Hp von yt zu sehen!!!


----------



## yoobee (5. Oktober 2012)

Lacondeguy fährt die neue Lackierung schon auf der Rampage:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Oktober 2012)




----------



## yoobee (5. Oktober 2012)

Hm, solange der Vorrat reicht (?), mit persönlichen Decals, März 2013!


----------



## pollgass (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde gerade n bisschen zappelig...


----------



## pollgass (5. Oktober 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> den*n* nicht den, wie oft den*n* noch!!!!!1111elfzig und in dem Fall auch eher dan*n*


----------



## Bombenkrator (5. Oktober 2012)

in ganz schwarz gerne. so aber nicht


----------



## pollgass (5. Oktober 2012)

hab gerade Nachricht von YT zum knacken im Steuersatz bekommen:
_[FONT="]Zum Steuersatz, das Knacken kommt aus den Lagern und der Verbindung zwischen Steuerkopf und Gabel, alle Schrauben lösen, die Schraube die von oben in die Abdeckkappe geht nachziehen, dann alle Schrauben der oberen Brücke usw wieder festziehen, dann sollte alles passen.[/FONT]_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (5. Oktober 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> den*n* nicht den, wie oft den*n* noch!!!!!1111elfzig und in dem Fall auch eher dan*n*


 
ja chef...


----------



## ale2812 (5. Oktober 2012)

> Deine Bestellung ist dann bindend und die Zahlung muss innerhalb von 14 Tagen bei uns eingehen, ansonsten müssen wir deine Bestellung leider stornieren. Da das Bike nach Deiner persönlichen Größe und Gewicht, sowie mit Deinem Namen und Landesflagge individuell für dich produziert wird, können wir als Zahlungsweise leider nur Paypal oder Vorkasse akzeptieren. Dieses Bike ist dann auch vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen! Unsere herkömmlichen Garantiebedingungen sind davon natürlich unberührt.



damit disqualifiziert sich das bike für mich schon wieder.


----------



## pollgass (5. Oktober 2012)

das is aber ja nix neues...auch ein Grund warum sie den Hammer Preis bieten können


----------



## yoobee (5. Oktober 2012)

ale2812 schrieb:


> damit disqualifiziert sich das bike für mich schon wieder.



Pech. Selber schuld.


----------



## pollgass (5. Oktober 2012)

@yobee: gibts Neuigkeiten wegen deines Ltd.´s?


----------



## ale2812 (5. Oktober 2012)

ja ist nichts neues, aber ist auch alles andere als ein zeichen von solidität

für mich wirkt das so, als wären die kunden die letzten, die dem betrieb noch einen kredit geben. ich würde lieber den aufgezinsten betrag im märz zahlen, als im dezember den abgezinsten. das wäre mir locker 50-75 euro wert - je nachdem was man als mögl. kreditzins annimmt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Oktober 2012)

Kann es sein, dass die yt seite grad down ist?


----------



## Baxter75 (5. Oktober 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die yt seite grad down ist?



sieht so aus


----------



## yoobee (5. Oktober 2012)

pollgass schrieb:


> @yoobee: gibts Neuigkeiten wegen deines Ltd.´s?



Nein


----------



## B.Scheuert (5. Oktober 2012)

ale2812 schrieb:


> ja ist nichts neues, aber ist auch alles andere als ein zeichen von solidität
> 
> für mich wirkt das so, als wären die kunden die letzten, die dem betrieb noch einen kredit geben.


In den letzten Jahren hat es auch funktioniert und jeder Kunde hat ein Rad bekommen - obwohl bei der ersten Ltd.-Aktion RaceFace mal eben pleite gegangen ist und kurzfristig andere Kurbeln besorgt werden mussten.


8664 schrieb:


> was machen die den am 13.13.13


Die Erste Ltd.-Verlosung (für die 2011er Tues Ltd.) war am 11.11.10. Also keine Angst, die werden schon keine neue Zeitrechnung einführen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (5. Oktober 2012)

Am 11.12.13 natürlich!


----------



## janmerker (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe mal das normale tues 2.0 wird nicht erst nächstes jahr wieder in m verfügbar sein, denn es spricht mich echt sehr an, aber wenn es erst mitte des neuen jahres kommen würde, wäre es wiederum ehr unintressant.

Hat jemand erfahrung mit Leihbikes aus nem bikepark, die nach der saison verkauft werden?
Der bikeverleih in winterberg verkauft die bikes und das straitline team hatte mir gut gefallen, doch frag ich mich ob sich solch ein kauf lohnt. wegen eventueller risse, kratzer am rahmen etc., welche so nicht festzustellen sind.
die ausstattung wäre ähnlich wie beim tues, jedoch hab ich keinen vergleich zum verhalten zu nem andren DH bike.
hat jemand erfahrungen mit nem straitline von bergamont gemacht?
und hat jemand nen vergleich zum Tues?

lg, jan


----------



## rush_dc (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab mir mein 1. Bike in leogang geholt zu nem sauguten Preis, Top  gewartet u bin damit fast 2 Jahr gefahren ohne Probleme. Zum Anfangen passts genau. 
Ps: in livigno verkaufn sie 4 Monate alte Status um 1500 und Demo 8 I um 1800 ....


----------



## janmerker (5. Oktober 2012)

Bin kein blutiger anfÃ¤nger mehr. Geht mehr um den gÃ¼nstigeren preis. als schÃ¼ler kann man sich halt nich mal eben so n neues bike kaufen, welches den eigenen vorstellungen in sachen parts entspricht. ist bei mir zumindest so. 
hÃ¤tt halt gern en ordentliches fahrwerk mit ausreichenden einstellmÃ¶glichkeiten, schÃ¶n bissige bremsen und auch ne knackige schaltung und sollte eben auch kein panzer sein.

und die ausstattung vom straitline team oder auch dem tues ist eben genau was mir vorschwebte.. Vll noch ein anderer dÃ¤mpfer aber kann man ja nachrÃ¼sten.

bin eben etwas skeptisch wegen der dauerhaften belastung auf die leihrÃ¤der.
der verleih in wibe macht vor dem verkauf so n "rundum check" mit gabel-, dÃ¤mpfer-sevice, bremsen entlÃ¼ften, neue belÃ¤ge, lager alle neu, reifen neu, etc.
und geben noch die restlichen 1 1/2 lahre garantie drauf.
sehn halt aber auch nimmer so ganz frisch aus die rahmen. ich meine ein gutes angebot ist es fÃ¼r 1900 â¬
frage ist nur ob man lange dran spaÃ hat oder der rahmen doch schon bissjen viel mitgemacht hat.

lg, jan


----------



## Schnitte (5. Oktober 2012)

janmerker schrieb:


> Bin kein blutiger anfänger mehr. Geht mehr um den günstigeren preis. als schüler kann man sich halt nich mal eben so n neues bike kaufen, welches den eigenen vorstellungen in sachen parts entspricht. ist bei mir zumindest so.
> hätt halt gern en ordentliches fahrwerk mit ausreichenden einstellmöglichkeiten, schön bissige bremsen und auch ne knackige schaltung und sollte eben auch kein panzer sein.
> 
> und die ausstattung vom straitline team oder auch dem tues ist eben genau was mir vorschwebte.. Vll noch ein anderer dämpfer aber kann man ja nachrüsten.
> ...



bei ehemaligen Leihbikes bin ich immer skeptisch. Schon allein wenn man sieht wie die Leute teilweise damit umgehen und fahren...deine Argumentation kann ich gut nachvollziehen.
Würde aber dann doch lieber ein Tues 1.0 kaufen wollen...
Alllerdings gibt es auch andere Meinungen


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Oktober 2012)

hier ist ein Test mti Tues und Bergamont:

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...wIDICw&usg=AFQjCNE0foRBWyWbv5KqQjUVXzMQHbEEig


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Oktober 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> bei ehemaligen Leihbikes bin ich immer skeptisch. Schon allein wenn man sieht wie die Leute teilweise damit umgehen und fahren...deine Argumentation kann ich gut nachvollziehen.
> Würde aber dann doch lieber ein Tues 1.0 kaufen wollen...
> Alllerdings gibt es auch andere Meinungen


 
Deine Einstellung gegenüber Leihbikes kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Würde niemlas ein Leihbike kaufen, die werden meistens ordentlich rangenommen und dementsprechend ist auch die Materialbelastung. Selbst wenn die Komponenten geserviced und gecheckt werden, weiß niemand was der Rahmen schon erleiden musste.


----------



## p00nage (5. Oktober 2012)

Also ich hab vor paar Wochen schon gefragt und  damals schon das Ltd Live gesehen und bekam als Aussage das sie Februar (wars denk ich) liefern wollen. Was sagt ihr zur Ausstattung ?


----------



## janmerker (5. Oktober 2012)

@ Schnitte: Warum ehr das Tues 1.0 ?
die ausstattung ist da ja nich so der brüller..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PierreA85 (5. Oktober 2012)

ich fande die Ausstattung vom Ltd 2012 besser und das bike sah auch schöner aus. vom 2012 hab ich zumindest die gabel behalten aber beim 2013er ltd kann ich zwar nichts gebrauchen aber werde es wahrscheinlich trotzdem bestellen.


----------



## RobG301 (5. Oktober 2012)

PierreA85 schrieb:


> ich fande die Ausstattung vom Ltd 2012 besser und das bike sah auch schöner aus. vom 2012 hab ich zumindest die gabel behalten aber beim 2013er ltd kann ich zwar nichts gebrauchen aber werde es wahrscheinlich trotzdem bestellen.



Wäre mir zu aufwendig, ich kauf das Rad lieber so wie ich es will, anstatt dann nachher verkaufen und zu kaufen und umzubauen!

Aber scheint ja bei den LTD Modellen von YT öfters so zu sein, das man es nur als Ausschlachtlager nutzt!


----------



## PierreA85 (5. Oktober 2012)

einfach mal nur mal 50-60% des günstigsten netzneupreises der Parts rechnen, da kann das schon mal vorkommen. Aber wenn du die Zeitaufwand für den verkauf mit einkalkulierst zahlst man ordentlich drauf.


----------



## Mirko29 (5. Oktober 2012)

Was sehr schade ist. Es funktioniert nämlich sehr gut...


----------



## Astgabel (5. Oktober 2012)

Weis einer zufällig wieviel Rise der Lenker vom Tues 2 hat?


----------



## san_andreas (5. Oktober 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich bin hin- und hergerissen. Technisch und optisch find ich das 2012er besser aber die Teile vom neuen sind noch mal eine Liga hochwertiger. (auf den Marktwert bezogen)
> 
> Wer die Kiste zerlegt und verscherbelt macht locker 1-2k. Ist 'ne super Rendite für die paar Monate...



Den Rahmen kann man bei dem Preis auch wegschmeissen. So ist das ja auch gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (5. Oktober 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Den Rahmen kann man bei dem Preis auch wegschmeissen. So ist das ja auch gedacht.



Versuchst du deinen Quatsch jetzt auch hier zu verbreiten? Fahr das Bike, dann kannst du deine Klappe aufreissen. Bis dahin ab in deine Ecke... Immer diese Möchtegern Pros -.-


----------



## Schnitte (5. Oktober 2012)

janmerker schrieb:


> @ Schnitte: Warum ehr das Tues 1.0 ?
> die ausstattung ist da ja nich so der brüller..



weil du von einem Preis von 1800  gesprochen hast. Bin davon ausgegangen, dass dies dein Limit wäre.
Wenn du 2500  hinlegen kannst und willst, wäre das 2.0 natürlich gescheiter =)


----------



## rush_dc (5. Oktober 2012)

Ob der Rahmen bzw.welche was taugen sehn wir dieses Weekend auf der rampage


----------



## cytrax (5. Oktober 2012)




----------



## san_andreas (5. Oktober 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Versuchst du deinen Quatsch jetzt auch hier zu verbreiten? Fahr das Bike, dann kannst du deine Klappe aufreissen. Bis dahin ab in deine Ecke... Immer diese Möchtegern Pros -.-



Mensch, man wird ja mal noch einen Scherz machen dürfen.


----------



## electronic_cash (6. Oktober 2012)

das was yt mit dem ltd macht ist natürlich eine klasse sache für viele.
ob man die parts gewinnbringend weiter verkauft oder selber fahrspass damit hat ist dabei erstmal egal.

eine andere sache ist aber das kunden belogen wurden die nach einen ltd gefragt haben. 
das wirft leider kein sonderlich gutes licht auf yt


----------



## yoyo (6. Oktober 2012)

Belogen? Weil man ein Produkt vor der Markteinführung leugnet? Ernsthaft jetzt?


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Oktober 2012)

Gefällt mir immer besser - vor allem so.


----------



## Alex-F (6. Oktober 2012)

Vor allem mit der One druff.


----------



## electronic_cash (6. Oktober 2012)

yoyo schrieb:


> Belogen? Weil man ein Produkt vor der Markteinführung leugnet? Ernsthaft jetzt?




ja ersthaft!!!
in anderen branchen drückt man sich auch etwas überlegter aus und lässt sich dabei alle optionen offen.
vielleicht hatte man aber auch bloß angst das nicht mehr genügend normale tues verkauft werden weil alle auf das ltd warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Oktober 2012)

Kann natürlich Taktik sein aber auch einfach damit zusammenhängen das der Deal auf der Kippe stand.

Würd mich allerdings auch nerven wenn ich grade ein normales Tues gekauft hätte. Ich muss mich grad selber zurückhalten bei dem neuen Ltd nicht schwach zu werden.


----------



## tr4d3r (6. Oktober 2012)

Hat mal einer schon das Gewicht gesehen ? Fast nen Kilo schwerer wie das normale Tues 2.0. Woher das Mehrgewicht ... ?


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Oktober 2012)

Weil die Teile fast alle gleich schwer bzw. schwerer sind.


----------



## Vorstadtkind (6. Oktober 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man beim letzten LTD vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten und sein Geld wieder bekommen konnte, wenn YT die Lieferzeit nicht einhalten konnte?
Vorauskasse im Dezember finde ich tendenziell ok, aber nur wenn die Gegenseite dann auch pünktlich liefert. Mitte/Ende März wäre vollkommen in Ordnung, aber Mitte Mai nicht. So könnte man sich dann zumindest spontan etwas anderes suchen und doch pünktlich in die neue Saison starten.


----------



## DaCrazyP (6. Oktober 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Würd mich allerdings auch nerven wenn ich grade ein normales Tues gekauft hätte. Ich muss mich grad selber zurückhalten bei dem neuen Ltd nicht schwach zu werden.



Ich hab mir erst letztens ein neues Tues (allerdings 1.0) bestellt. Hatte gehofft, dass ich es noch einmal dieses Jahr im Bikepark bewegen kann, aber die Lieferzeit verzögert sich mal wieder um 6 Wochen. Somit fällt es also flach und bei der Ausstattung des Ltd ärger ich mich schon ein bisschen. Hatte öfters gelesen, dass es dieses Jahr keins geben wird und mich somit erstmal für die günstige Variante entschieden. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich dies Kuhlackierung nicht gerade sooo geil finde.


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Oktober 2012)

Wenn es noch nicht da ist kannst du doch vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten. Und wenn du beim Ltd Lrs und die Fahwerkskomponenten durch günstigere ersetzt zahlst du evt. unterm Strich sogar weniger.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (6. Oktober 2012)

DaCrazyP schrieb:


> Ich hab mir erst letztens ein neues Tues (allerdings 1.0) bestellt. Hatte gehofft, dass ich es noch einmal dieses Jahr im Bikepark bewegen kann, aber die Lieferzeit verzögert sich mal wieder um 6 Wochen. Somit fällt es also flach und bei der Ausstattung des Ltd ärger ich mich schon ein bisschen. Hatte öfters gelesen, dass es dieses Jahr keins geben wird und mich somit erstmal für die günstige Variante entschieden. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich dies Kuhlackierung nicht gerade sooo geil finde.



... so schlecht ist die Lackierung auch nicht, das teil sieht live bestimmt besser aus als auf so einen Hochglanz-Foto.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## DaCrazyP (6. Oktober 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wenn es noch nicht da ist kannst du doch vom Kaufvertrag zurÃ¼cktreten. Und wenn du beim Ltd Lrs und die Fahwerkskomponenten durch gÃ¼nstigere ersetzt zahlst du evt. unterm Strich sogar weniger.



Ja, das weiÃ ich. KÃ¶nnte ich ja sogar noch, wenn es hier steht und die 14 Tage noch nicht rum sind. Im Prinzip brauch ich diese Rakete nicht und das "einfache" wÃ¼rde mir sicherlich momentan locker reichen, aber ihr kennt sicherlich alle, wie verlockend es ist. Ich werd nochmal drÃ¼ber schlafen. Die 1100â¬ mehr schÃ¼ttel ich ja auch nicht eben locker aus dem Ãrmel.
Allerdings ist das mit der Vorauskasse sonne Sache. Klar kann alles gut gehen, aber das Insolvenzrisiko zahle ich und gucke eventuell in die RÃ¶hre. Das kann man ja bei den anderen Bikes durch andere Zahlungsarten umgehen.


----------



## Schiltrac (6. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es irgendwo ein Feedback zur RaRe Air? Die ist doch eher neu und ich konnte dazu nichts finden....
Ich habe leider keine Erfahrung mit BOS, bin aber am Bike sehr intressiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (6. Oktober 2012)

DaCrazyP schrieb:


> Im Prinzip brauch ich diese Rakete nicht und das "einfache" würde mir sicherlich momentan locker reichen, aber ihr kennt sicherlich alle, wie verlockend es ist.


Wenn dir das Normale reicht, wirst du das Potential vom Ltd. wahrscheinlich sowieso kaum nutzen können. Du kannst dir also überlegen, ob du 1100 hinlegst, um im Club der Fahrer mit Overkill-Ausstattung aufgenommen zu werden, oder die 1100 für Zubehör oder ein paar Ausflüge in schöne Bikeparks ausgibst - das macht auch mit einem einfachen Tues mehr Spaß, als sich ein Rad mit tollen Komponenten in die Wohnung zu stellen.


----------



## DaCrazyP (6. Oktober 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wenn dir das Normale reicht, wirst du das Potential vom Ltd. wahrscheinlich sowieso kaum nutzen können. Du kannst dir also überlegen, ob du 1100 hinlegst, um im Club der Fahrer mit Overkill-Ausstattung aufgenommen zu werden, oder die 1100 für Zubehör oder ein paar Ausflüge in schöne Bikeparks ausgibst - das macht auch mit einem einfachen Tues mehr Spaß, als sich ein Rad mit tollen Komponenten in die Wohnung zu stellen.



Definitiv. Riesen Drops werde ich nicht springen und da man früher noch in der Regel ohne große Protektoren in den Bikeparks unterwegs war (ja, wir waren damals mutiger oder eher unvernünftiger?!?) und ich diese mir damals nicht gegönnt habe, stehen die auch noch auf der Liste. Und wer weiß, was nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr präsentiert wird?!?


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Oktober 2012)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo ein Feedback zur RaRe Air? Die ist doch eher neu und ich konnte dazu nichts finden....
> Ich habe leider keine Erfahrung mit BOS, bin aber am Bike sehr intressiert



Soll wohl ganz gut und auf Augenhöhe mit den Mitbewerbern sein. Google mal. Nur hab ich mal gelesen das Bos bei Garantiefällen und Ersatzteil/Zubehörbeschaffung nicht glänzen soll oder der Importeur. Da das aber eh über Yt laufen wird kannst du das vernachlässigen.


----------



## ale2812 (6. Oktober 2012)

DaCrazyP schrieb:


> Definitiv. Riesen Drops werde ich nicht springen und da man früher noch in der Regel ohne große Protektoren in den Bikeparks unterwegs war (ja, wir waren damals mutiger oder eher unvernünftiger?!?) und ich diese mir damals nicht gegönnt habe, stehen die auch noch auf der Liste. Und wer weiß, was nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr präsentiert wird?!?



Protektoren im bikepark? wo denkst du hin? t-shirt und helm, das muss reichen. zum styl passt noch ein neckbrace mehr aber auch nicht. 

genauso wie die profis


----------



## Blenni (6. Oktober 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Da das aber eh über Yt laufen wird kannst du das vernachlässigen.



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Meine Frau hat sich ein STATUS gekauft und brauchte eine andere Gabelfeder. Die mußte ich über X-Fusion kaufen weil Specialized damit nichts zu tun hat. Eine Foxgabel geht ja auch zu Toxoholics und nicht zu Deinem Händler.


----------



## Freak35 (6. Oktober 2012)

DaCrazyP schrieb:


> Definitiv. Riesen Drops werde ich nicht springen und da man früher noch in der Regel ohne große Protektoren in den Bikeparks unterwegs war (ja, wir waren damals mutiger oder eher unvernünftiger?!?) und ich diese mir damals nicht gegönnt habe, stehen die auch noch auf der Liste. Und wer weiß, was nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr präsentiert wird?!?



Wenn du dir dann doch mal überlegst riesige Drops zu springen, dann musst dir halt ein besseres holen....dass geht nämlich nur mit den besten Komponenten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Oktober 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Soll wohl ganz gut und auf Augenhöhe mit den Mitbewerbern sein. Google mal. Nur hab ich mal gelesen das Bos bei Garantiefällen und Ersatzteil/Zubehörbeschaffung nicht glänzen soll oder der Importeur. Da das aber eh über Yt laufen wird kannst du das vernachlässigen.


 
Was soll da über YT laufen? Wenn die Gabel oder der Dämpfer zum Service muss, dann musst du ihn zu BOS oder zu SN schicken. 

Das mit der Ersatzteilversorgung kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen, es ist echt schwierig an was ranzukommen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich meine Garantiefälle. Hab hier schonmal im Forum gelesen das Leute das bei Rs oder E13 immer direkt über Yt abgewickelt haben. Die haben dann direkt von denen Ersatz geschickt bekommen. Es ist allerdings die Frage ob das bei anderen Komponentenmarken auch der Fall ist.

Die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Gewährleistung muss ja auch der Händler der mit dir einen Kaufvertrag hat leisten. Es kann natürlich trotzdem sein das z.B. bei Bos Yt die Gabel zu denen oder deren Importeur. schickt.

Bei Service oder Ersatzteilen sieht es natürlich anders aus.


----------



## q_FTS_p (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich find das neue LTD sieht viel "edler" aus wie das 2012er, gefällt definitiv.


----------



## Schiltrac (6. Oktober 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich meine Garantiefälle. Hab hier schonmal im Forum gelesen das Leute das bei Rs oder E13 immer direkt über Yt abgewickelt haben. Die haben dann direkt von denen Ersatz geschickt bekommen. Es ist allerdings die Frage ob das bei anderen Komponentenmarken auch der Fall ist.
> 
> Die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Gewährleistung muss ja auch der Händler der mit dir einen Kaufvertrag hat leisten. Es kann natürlich trotzdem sein das z.B. bei Bos Yt die Gabel zu denen oder deren Importeur. schickt.
> 
> Bei Service oder Ersatzteilen sieht es natürlich anders aus.


 
Ich hab bei Canyon die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man das defekte Produkt direkt an den Importeur (bei meiner The One war das suspensioncenter.ch) oder auch an Canyon selbst schicken konnte, die dann wiederum die The One an den deutschen Importeur weiterschickten...

Und bei einer Air Gebel erübrigt sich der Kauf passender Federn. Kleinen Service würde ich eh selbst machen....


Aber jetzt zur Funktion der Gabel:

Also ich konnte nur diesen Test finden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=428228

ist jetzt auch schon älter und nicht gerade sehr ausführlich...


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Oktober 2012)

Die Rider hattte sie vor vor kurzem im Test. Du kannst auch den User Burzdy fragen. Der hat im Fotoalbum bisschen was dazu geschrieben.

Ich denke man kann aber annehmen das sie mindestens auf dem Niveau der Mitbewerber ist. Einzig die Langzeithaltbarkeit usw. lässt sich halt schlecht beurteilen weil die Dinger kaum jemand fährt.


----------



## DaCrazyP (7. Oktober 2012)

ale2812 schrieb:


> Protektoren im bikepark? wo denkst du hin? t-shirt und helm, das muss reichen. zum styl passt noch ein neckbrace mehr aber auch nicht.
> 
> genauso wie die profis



Die Strecke war damals in Willingen noch nicht so wie heute... da konnte man ganz gut so runterballern . Inzwischen bin ich 12 Jahre älter und weiser und weiß durch meine anderen körperbetonten Sportarten, dass manche Verletzungen nicht mehr innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen heilen...


----------



## DaCrazyP (7. Oktober 2012)

Freak35 schrieb:


> Wenn du dir dann doch mal überlegst riesige Drops zu springen, dann musst dir halt ein besseres holen....dass geht nämlich nur mit den besten Komponenten


Oder eben über die Fahrtechnik . Damals dachte ich auch,dass mein Scott ziemlich gut wäre. Immerhin hat es damals 4000DM gekostet... bis mich irgendwer drauf hingewiesen hat, dass die an manchen Stellen gerne brechen. So auch meins. Scott hat mir ein "Supersonderangebot" für einen "neuen" Rahmen gemacht... deswegen will ich nicht wieder soviel investieren und bis jetzt hab ich von YT noch nicht sooo viel negtive Dinge gelesen. Also der Preis bzw der Name alleine sagt wenig über das aus, was man damit anstellen kann (und verleiht auch mir keine Flügel).


----------



## Exxun (7. Oktober 2012)

Dirt war auch recht angetan von der Gabel

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolfplayer (7. Oktober 2012)

auf den ersten Blick sieht das neue LTD aus wie eine Noton 
da die YT Seite nicht erreichbar ist z.Z. frag ich mal, welcher LRS ist in dem neuen LTD ? etwa ein Crossmax SX in schwarz


----------



## Mirko29 (7. Oktober 2012)

Ist von E13...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (7. Oktober 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> auf den ersten Blick sieht das neue LTD aus wie eine Noton
> da die YT Seite nicht erreichbar ist z.Z. frag ich mal, *welcher LRS ist in dem neuen LTD ? etwa ein Crossmax SX in schwarz*



E-Thirteen LG1+ wheelset


----------



## Wolfplayer (7. Oktober 2012)

gegen den LRS sind die Deemax vom letzten LTD ja schon fast ein Schnaepchen 
der LRS kostet rund 900 Pfund 

Bedingungen auf der YT Seite
Deine Bestellung ist dann bindend und die Zahlung muss innerhalb von 14  Tagen bei uns eingehen, ansonsten müssen wir deine Bestellung leider  stornieren. Da das Bike nach Deiner persönlichen Größe und Gewicht,  sowie mit Deinem Namen und Landesflagge individuell für dich produziert  wird,  können wir als Zahlungsweise leider nur Paypal oder Vorkasse  akzeptieren. *Dieses Bike ist dann auch vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen!*  Unsere herkömmlichen Garantiebedingungen sind davon natürlich unberührt.

Versand des Rad's im Monat Maerz  wers glaubt nach den letzten Jahren und Ihrer Liefertermingenauigkeit


----------



## kingofqueens (7. Oktober 2012)

Wie kommt den das mehrgewicht zum tues 2.0 zustande? sind die komponenten am Ltd so viel schwerer weil stabiler? Sollte es nicht bei besserer ausstattung weniger wiegen?


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Oktober 2012)

kingofqueens schrieb:


> Wie kommt den das mehrgewicht zum tues 2.0 zustande? sind die komponenten am Ltd so viel schwerer weil stabiler? Sollte es nicht bei besserer ausstattung weniger wiegen?


 
Einige Komponenten am LTD sind tatsächlich schwerer als die in der Serienausstattung.

Insgesamt ist die Ausstattung trotzdem hochwertiger. 

Bei besserer Ausstattung weniger Gewicht ist keine Faustregel.


----------



## Paran0id (7. Oktober 2012)

Musst mal sehen wie viel z.B. allein die Reifen wiegen. Beim Tues 2.0 sind die Kenda drauf die grade mal 900gr. pro Reifen wiegen, nachdem ich den Baron aufgezogen hatte mit 1300gr pro Reifen + Pedale bin ich mit meinem Tues 2.0 aktuell bei 18.2 Kilo. So schnell kanns gehn. 

Also das Gewicht vom neuen LTd geht schon in Ordnung mit der Bereifung


----------



## johnny_knoe (7. Oktober 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Bedingungen auf der YT Seite: [...]
> Versand des Rad's im Monat Maerz  wers glaubt nach den letzten Jahren und Ihrer Liefertermingenauigkeit



Und jedes Jahr die selbe Leier. Findet euch doch endlich mal damit ab, dass man bei diesem Angebot ein Risiko bezüglich des Liefertermins eingeht. Wer ein Rad pünktlich haben will, soll zum Händler um die Ecke gehen, dann aber auch entsprechend mehr bezahlen. Auch das die Bestellung binden ist, gehört bei dem Paket dazu, ist aber in Anbetracht des Preises ebenfalls zu verschmerzen. Es sei denn ihr könnt z.B. wegen der hier immer mal wieder heraufbeschworenen Insolvenz von YT mehrere Monate nicht mehr vernünftig schlafen


----------



## kingofqueens (7. Oktober 2012)

Diesmal soll das Ltd auch auf die stückzahl limitiert sein, also wird yt es wohl diesmal schaffen den termin bis märz einzuhalten. Würde mich wundern wenn das schon wieder so in die hose geht wie letztes jahr.


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Oktober 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Einige Komponenten am LTD sind tatsächlich schwerer als die in der Serienausstattung.
> 
> Insgesamt ist die Ausstattung trotzdem hochwertiger.
> 
> Bei besserer Ausstattung weniger Gewicht ist keine Faustregel.



Hochwertig heist ja nicht automatisch besser. Es heißt vor allen Dingen das die Anbauteile halt mehr wert sind.

Zudem hat das normale Tues auch nur Endurofelgen in Kombination mit den leichten Reifen macht das den Gewichtsunterschied hauptsächlich aus.


----------



## Thiel (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube das die meisten es nicht wundern würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (7. Oktober 2012)

Blenni schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Meine Frau hat sich ein STATUS gekauft und brauchte eine andere Gabelfeder. Die mußte ich über X-Fusion kaufen weil Specialized damit nichts zu tun hat. Eine Foxgabel geht ja auch zu Toxoholics und nicht zu Deinem Händler.




du darfst den normalen händler an der ecke nicht mit direktvertrieb vergleichen. letztenendes isses zwar egal wo du deine teile hinschickst, nur der direkte weg zum hersteller ist in der regel schneller, zumindest bei garantiefällen. auf der anderen seite weiß ich nicht ob yt was mit den importeuren vereinbart hat, das gilt es dann rauszufinden.


und das teurer immer leichter ist passt hier nicht. als beispiel kriegst du eine boxxer rc die auf luft umgebaut wurde leichter als ne boxxer wc, die zusätzlichen verstellungen bringen immer mehrgewicht. es gibt halt noch hersteller die nicht alles dransetzen ihre komponenten leichter als die konkurrenz zu kriegen, manchen ist die funktion einfach wichtiger


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Oktober 2012)

Wobei eine Luftgabel halt auch bis auf den Gewichtsvorteil und die feinere und unkompliziertere Einstellung der Federhärte nur Nachteile gegenüber einem Stahlfederpendant hat. Insofern sollte sie schon deutlich leichter sein.



Thiel schrieb:


> Ich glaube das die meisten es nicht wundern würde...



warum?


----------



## Thiel (7. Oktober 2012)

Welcher Liefertermin wurde denn eingehalten ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Oktober 2012)

Thiel schrieb:


> Welcher Liefertermin wurde denn eingehalten ?


 
Mein Termin wurde eingehalten, als ich ein Dirt Love bestellt hatte.


----------



## Ope (7. Oktober 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wobei eine Luftgabel halt auch bis auf den Gewichtsvorteil und die feinere und unkompliziertere Einstellung der Federhärte *nur Nachteile* gegenüber einem Stahlfederpendant hat.



Aha  ...


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Oktober 2012)

Ja nee isso oder willst du mir erzählen das eine Luftgabel so linear sein kann wie eine Stahlfeder? Klar könnte man jetzt argumentieren dass das Geschmackssache sei aber ich mochte das Wegsacken von Luftfederelementen noch nie. Mif fallen sonst keine Vorteile ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofqueens (7. Oktober 2012)

Also die marke BOS sieht man wirklich selten, ich hoffe das liegt am Preis und nicht an der performance der elemente!!!

Wie sieht es mit der X0 Trail aus? Ist das eine gut zupackende bremse?


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Oktober 2012)

Die fährt glaub noch keiner aber die neuen Hebel sollen etwas leichter zu entlüften sein. Die Bos wird nur so selten sein weil man sie kaum an Komplettbikes kriegt und sie bisher die teuerste Gabel überhaupt war.


----------



## Capic Biker (7. Oktober 2012)

Seh ich das richtig Lacondeguy ist bei der quali rausgeflogen ?


----------



## piilu (7. Oktober 2012)

Der war doch schon fürs Finale gesetzt


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Oktober 2012)

Der muss die Qualit nicht fahren. Wär geil wenn er aufs Podium kommt. Das Tues hätte doch eigenltich schon längst in seine Einzelteile zerfallen sollen.


----------



## Alex-F (7. Oktober 2012)

Sieht groß aus für den kleinen


----------



## LordLinchpin (7. Oktober 2012)

ich frag mich nur warum er nen marzocchi double barrel fährt...


----------



## Paran0id (7. Oktober 2012)

Gute Frage, den Roco sollte es in der Länge geben. 

Zur Größe: Der ist doch knapp so 1.65 mein ich gelesen zu haben und da der S Rahmen nicht soooo klein ausfällt...


----------



## p00nage (7. Oktober 2012)

Hat schon jmd erfahren können auf wie viel Stück das Angebot limitiert ist? Ich könnte mir halt gut vorstellen das die YT Seite wieder den Geist auf gibt, was ist dann ...


----------



## PierreA85 (7. Oktober 2012)

Formula T1 bremsen hätte ich auch gern mal am neuen LtD gesehen. den so werde ich wahrscheinlich nur die Kurbel behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Avatas (7. Oktober 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Die gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Gewährleistung muss ja auch der Händler der mit dir einen Kaufvertrag hat leisten. Es kann natürlich trotzdem sein das z.B. bei Bos Yt die Gabel zu denen oder deren Importeur. schickt.
> 
> Bei Service oder Ersatzteilen sieht es natürlich anders aus.



Das Problem mit den Ersatzteilen bei BOS ist der Grund, warum ich das ltd. dieses Jahr nicht so toll finde. Früher oder später werden Dichtungen undicht, Buchsen verschleißen...Wenn man da an keinen Ersatz rankommt und das Ding jedes mal zum Service einschicken muss...nein danke. Dann doch lieber das Tues 2.0 mit RockShox Federelementen, wo es jedes Teil einzeln zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Oktober 2012)

Paran0id schrieb:


> Gute Frage, den Roco sollte es in der Länge geben.
> 
> Zur Größe: Der ist doch knapp so 1.65 mein ich gelesen zu haben und da der S Rahmen nicht soooo klein ausfällt...



Ich hab den Eindruck das Marzocchi den Support für ihre gesponserten Fahrer gerade dieses Jahr nochmal mehr vernachlässigt hat. MS Mondraker fährt Fox Dämpfer, viele Fahrer sind abgesprungen und Pilgrim, Lacondeguy sind mit 2012er Modellen unterwegs. 

Ich glaub der hat von Mz einfach keinen Dämpfer in der Länge gekriegt.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (7. Oktober 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Eindruck das Marzocchi den Support für ihre gesponserten Fahrer gerade dieses Jahr nochmal mehr vernachlässigt hat. MS Mondraker fährt Fox Dämpfer, viele Fahrer sind abgesprungen und Pilgrim, Lacondeguy sind mit 2012er Modellen unterwegs.
> 
> Ich glaub der hat von Mz einfach keinen Dämpfer in der Länge gekriegt.



Ich glaube, das lediglich der Rahmen Serie ist, alles andere hat nicht viel gemeinsam mit dem 2013èr Ltd.
Aber egal, wenn er damit nen guten Job macht, ist die Promotion ja schon gelungen.
Ernie


----------



## fredmeister (7. Oktober 2012)

Hat eigentlich von den tues 2.0/tues 2.0 LTD-Fahrern schonmal jemand einen 2013 Saint Schaltwerk montiert? Hat das gepasst? Hab gehört, dass das an einigen Rahmen Probleme machen und am Rahmen anstossen soll...


----------



## B.Scheuert (7. Oktober 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


>


Ist das die normale Bremszugverlegung?


----------



## Mirko29 (7. Oktober 2012)

Nein, normalerweise geht die unter der Wippe durch, aber so ist es leichter die Bremse zu wechseln...


----------



## yoyo (7. Oktober 2012)

Andreu hat gerade seinen zweiten Lauf absolviert. Der Rahmen ist bisher nicht gebrochen - wieso nicht? Ich dachte so etwas kann man nur mit einem Fahrrad vom Händler fahren?


----------



## Mirko29 (7. Oktober 2012)

Naja, die Hater werden trotzdem unken, auch wenns den Oakley Sender überstanden hat...


----------



## Ope (7. Oktober 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Naja, *die Hater werden trotzdem unken*, auch wenns den Oakley Sender überstanden hat...



Dann lass' sie halt, wenn es ihnen Spaß macht ... die geben auch irgendwann Ruhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyo (7. Oktober 2012)

War bestimmt ein umlackiertes Demo.


----------



## Mirko29 (7. Oktober 2012)

Ope schrieb:


> Dann lass' sie halt, wenn es ihnen Spaß macht ... die geben auch irgendwann Ruhe



Mich regts nur langsam etwas auf, weil ich das Bike so liebe


----------



## SKa-W (7. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man nach dem geht, was hier einige so über YT behaupten, muss man sich schon fast wundern das der Rahmen nicht während der Landung explodiert ist! :O


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Oktober 2012)

yoyo schrieb:


> Andreu hat gerade seinen zweiten Lauf absolviert. Der Rahmen ist bisher nicht gebrochen - wieso nicht? Ich dachte so etwas kann man nur mit einem Fahrrad vom Händler fahren?



Schade das er das Podium knapp verpasst hat. War echt knapp zwischen ihm un Bingelli.


----------



## 3loodymary (8. Oktober 2012)

Wer von euch hattn sein Tues 2.0 schon und welche Bestellnr. habt/hattet ihr? Ich will mein s auch entlich haben


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (8. Oktober 2012)

Thiel schrieb:


> Welcher Liefertermin wurde denn eingehalten ?



Mein Wicked 160 war nach der Zahlung in 4 Tagen bei mir 



p00nage schrieb:


> Hat schon jmd erfahren können auf wie viel Stück das Angebot limitiert ist? Ich könnte mir halt gut vorstellen das die YT Seite wieder den Geist auf gibt, was ist dann ...



Stückzahl weiß ich nicht, die Website wird wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so mithalten derzeit wegen der aktualisierung, letztes jahr beim bestellen gabs null probleme, haben sie auch in ner mail geschreiben das sie sich auf den ansturm einstellen und es keine probleme geben dürfte mit der page


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astgabel (8. Oktober 2012)

3loodymary schrieb:


> Wer von euch hattn sein Tues 2.0 schon und welche Bestellnr. habt/hattet ihr? Ich will mein s auch entlich haben



Bestellnummer 10339 habs aber auch vor leueten bekommen die 9... hatten. Das bike hab ich aber auch schon zeit 5-6 wochen.


----------



## kingofqueens (8. Oktober 2012)

Ob das Ltd so viele bestellen? Viele haben sich drauf verlassen das es keins geben soll, und fleißig das 2.0 bestellt. Dann muß man auch erst mal 3000 locker sitzen haben. Wenn die stückzahl limitiert ist, werden diesmal manche leer ausgehen. Oder es ist wieder nur gerede von yt!


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Oktober 2012)

kingofqueens schrieb:


> Ob das Ltd so viele bestellen? Viele haben sich drauf verlassen das es keins geben soll, und fleißig das 2.0 bestellt. Dann muß man auch erst mal 3000 locker sitzen haben. Wenn die stückzahl limitiert ist, werden diesmal manche leer ausgehen. Oder es ist wieder nur gerede von yt!


 
Ich glaube nicht das es auf eine Stückzahl limitiert ist, die werden wieder für jeden Besteller eins haben. 

Ich denke aber auch, dass nicht so viele eins bestellten werden, da auch einige auf das Carbon Tues warten.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (8. Oktober 2012)

[Offtopic] Sieht einfach geil aus, preislich unschlagbar und fährt sich bestimmt gut - viel Spaß allen die sich das Monster geleistet haben. [/Offtopic]


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Oktober 2012)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> [Offtopic] Sieht einfach geil aus, preislich unschlagbar und fährt sich bestimmt gut - viel Spaß allen die sich das Monster geleistet haben. [/Offtopic]


 
Noch hat sich das keiner geleistet, das Angebot gibt´s nur am 12.12.2012.


----------



## 3loodymary (8. Oktober 2012)

Astgabel schrieb:


> Bestellnummer 10339 habs aber auch vor leueten bekommen die 9... hatten. Das bike hab ich aber auch schon zeit 5-6 wochen.


Ach du schei**e zwischen deiner und meiner Bestellnr. gibt es noch ca 600 andere  ... ich hoffe doch nur das die alle nen anderes bike oder nurn schaltauge bestellt ham


----------



## Astgabel (8. Oktober 2012)

Ach das geht schon der Jung in Taiwan schweisst die Rahmen in einem Tag


----------



## RobG301 (8. Oktober 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es auf eine Stückzahl limitiert ist, die werden wieder für jeden Besteller eins haben.
> 
> Ich denke aber auch, dass nicht so viele eins bestellten werden, da auch einige auf das Carbon Tues warten.



Eben drum und durch die Exotenbauteile werden sie vielleicht auf der Stückzahl die sie geplant haben sitzen bleiben, weil denke ich mal viele dachten das das LTD dann schon mit dem Carbon-Rahmen kommt! Aber der kommt ja scheinbar dann erst 2013/2014!


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke sie peilen bewusst eine geringere Stückzahl als beim alten Ltd an weil sie glaub mit den 530 Stück etwas überfordert waren.

Aber ich vermute eh das die Nachfrage niedriger ist. Der Markt ist durch das alt eLtd gesättigt und viele potentielle Kunden warten sicher auf das Carbonteil.


----------



## yoobee (8. Oktober 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Schade das er das Podium knapp verpasst hat. War echt knapp zwischen ihm un Bingelli.



Ja, echt schade, das zweite Mal der undankbare 4. Platz.

Er hätte halt das Canyon-Gap flippen sollen  Aber scheinbar war er nicht gut drauf, wenn ich mir seinen 2. Lauf anschaue...

Am Bike lag's jedenfalls nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofqueens (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube nicht das die nachfrage hoch sein wird für das carbon, wer schon mit alu rahmen qualitäts probleme hatte, von dem würde ich das erste carbon bike nicht blind abkaufen.
Im gegenteil, ich bin froh das das ltd einen alu rahmen hat und nicht schon den neuen carbon. Der yt carbon rahmen muß sich erst mal beweisen, bevor ich davon überzeugt bin.


----------



## SKa-W (8. Oktober 2012)

Was für Probleme gibts/gabs denn mit den Alu Rahmen?


----------



## ketis (8. Oktober 2012)

die 2010er sind gerissen an der strebe und die 2.0 hatten teils heftige toleranzen im hinterbau ... oder gabs noch mehr?


----------



## yoyo (8. Oktober 2012)

die 2009er und 2011er hatten übrigens keinerlei probleme. und von einem kaputten 2.0er rahmen hab ich auch noch nix gehört.


----------



## kingofqueens (8. Oktober 2012)

ketis schrieb:


> die 2010er sind gerissen an der strebe und die 2.0 hatten teils heftige toleranzen im hinterbau ... oder gabs noch mehr?




Genau das hab ich gemeint.

Eigentlich war ich ja die ganze zeit nicht so scharf auf ein yt, aber das preis/leistungs verhältniss macht mich total verrückt. Außerdem hat das 2.0 sehr überzeugend im freeride magazin test abgeschnitten. Und weil das ltd den selben rahmen hat, kann man da überhaupt nix falsch machen.
Rahmen probleme beim 2.0 sind mir noch keine zu ohren gekommen.


----------



## FRnK (8. Oktober 2012)

kingofqueens schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich gemeint.
> 
> Rahmen probleme beim 2.0 sind mir noch keine zu ohren gekommen.



Gabs beim Ltd. jede menge... und bei den normalen 2.0 ern glaub ich auch einige. Hinterbau schief bzw. versetzt und unterschiedliche Längen der Sitzstrebe. Gibts glaub auch jede menge fotos zu


----------



## Norrin Radd (8. Oktober 2012)

Dat 2.0 iss der Börner


----------



## Paran0id (8. Oktober 2012)

Zu den versetzten Hinterbauten gibts gerade mal eine Handvoll Bilder bei über 500 ausgelieferten Bikes (Ltd), ich glaube da sollte man die Kirche im Dorf lassen was die Relation betrifft. Das 2.0 kann ich nur jedem empfehlen der eine sehr ordentliches Bike mit viel Luft nach oben zu einem sehr guten Preis haben möchte. 

Im Endeffekt können wir hier in Deutschland doch froh sein, dass es hier qualitativ hochwertige Räder zu kleinem Preis gibt siehe YT, Canyon, Propain, Radon etc.

Wems nicht gefällt der muss es nicht kaufen, allerdings kann ich die allergischen Reaktionen gegen die Versender hier im Forum nicht nachvollziehen, zumal man im Park ganz andere Erfahrungen macht. Die Leute sind da zumeist eher interessiert, aber das scheint die Krankheit der Anonymität zu sein. Hier kann selbst der ärmste Wicht einen auf dicke Hose machen...


----------



## FRnK (8. Oktober 2012)

Kannst ja gerne meinen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystic83 (8. Oktober 2012)

Mein tues 2.0 ist tip Top alles passt nix knackt! Beim Zusammenbau halt alles schön fetten und ordentlich mit Drehmoment alles anziehen und nach ein paar Ausfahrten mal nachziehen! Aber dass musst wohl bei jedem Bike! Und solche probleme haben auch specialized usw...!
Habe zb einen austauschrahmen vom sx Trail 2009 ( den schwarzen den es nur als rahmenset gab) Kettenstreben Bruch!!!
Nur werden die meisten nicht zugeben wollen das ihr 4-5000 Euro Rad gebrochen ist oder irgendwelche Risse hat!


----------



## Paran0id (8. Oktober 2012)

FRnK schrieb:


> Kannst ja gerne meinen haben



Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass es diese Hinterbauten nicht gab/gibt. Ist für die Betroffenen natürlich im höchstem Maße ärgerlich keine Frage und sollte von YT behoben werden. Jedoch scheint die große Maße der Bikes dieses Probleme nicht zu haben.


----------



## kingofqueens (8. Oktober 2012)

Wie ist denn die reklamation der fehlerhaften rahmen abgelaufen?
gibts da anstandslos einen neuen geschickt oder ist das mit viel mail verkehr und telefonaten verbunden?


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir wurden die Sitzstreben getauscht da sie angeblich unterschiedlich lang waren und deshalb das Hinterrad schief im Rahmen saß. Lustigerweise wurde das Hinterrad aber umzentriert. Ein Schelm... 

Beim Hauptrahmen is das zweiteilige Sitzrohr quasi in sich verdreht auf das Tretlager geschweißt. Deshalb die unterschiedlichen Abstände zu den Sitzstreben. Klar hats mich geärgert aber mitten in der Saison mit Yt rumstreiten hab ich auch keinen Bock gehabt und bin einfach gefahren. Ist halt ein optischer und kein technischer Makel. Beim Fahren merkt man nix davon aber spätestens beim Wiederverkauf wirds mir um die Ohren fliegen.

Allerdings gibt's sowas auch bei den abgefeierdsten Edelschlitten wie M9, Banshee & Co. nur da isses ok weil die so günstig sind.


----------



## FRnK (9. Oktober 2012)

Also ich hatte mit YT telefoniert nachdem ich auf E-Mails anfangs keine Antwort bekam.
Die "Reklamation" mit dem versetzten Hinterbau wurde letztendlich auf die Fertigungstoleranzen geschoben.
In Albstadt hab ich auf jedenfall 5 Ltd´s auf einem haufen gesehen und nur einer von denen war mittig *lol*
Mich hat da mehr der Umgang von YT geärgert, aber jeder macht da eben seine eigenen Erfahrungen.


----------



## LordLinchpin (9. Oktober 2012)

fertigungstoleranzen sind eine sache, aber die müssen klar definiert sein, das ist bei jeder firma so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRnK (9. Oktober 2012)

Bei YT, mindestens 2mm von Sitzstrebe zum Sitzrohr  im Normalfall wären es 6mm


----------



## Get_down (11. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand von euch zufällig vor, dass diesjährige TuEs Ltd. dann gegen mein Canyon zu tauschen??! Des is so geil, aber mir fehlts Geld....


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Oktober 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch zufällig vor, dass diesjährige TuEs Ltd. dann gegen mein Canyon zu tauschen??! Des is so geil, aber mir fehlts Geld....


 
Die Frage ist ja mal mehr als lächerlich. Gebrauchtes Canyon gegen nagelneues LTD 

Denkst du tatsächlich das du da jeamanden findest?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (11. Oktober 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch zufällig vor, dass diesjährige TuEs Ltd. dann gegen mein Canyon zu tauschen??! Des is so geil, aber mir fehlts Geld....


----------



## yoobee (11. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt seid mal nich so humorlos, das war nur das falsche Smilie


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Oktober 2012)

@yoobee

Selbst wenn es der falsche war, ist er immernoch an der falschen Stelle.


----------



## B.Scheuert (11. Oktober 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch zufällig vor, dass diesjährige TuEs Ltd. dann gegen mein Canyon zu tauschen??! Des is so geil, aber mir fehlts Geld....


Wenn es silber oder blau ist, würde ich evtl. tauschen. Die Lackierung vom Ltd gefällt mir irgendwie nicht...


----------



## marius_ (11. Oktober 2012)

Gehts nur mir so oder ist die YT-Webseite im Moment immer wieder kaum erreichbar? Immer noch der LTD-Ansturm??


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Oktober 2012)

Die basteln nur an der Seite. So viel Yt-Begeisterte gibt's dann doch nicht. Oder vielleicht ddost die Anti-Fraktion ja inwischen sogar die Seite!? 

http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/yt-industries.com


----------



## yoobee (11. Oktober 2012)

marius_ schrieb:


> Immer noch der LTD-Ansturm??



Den wird's erst am 12.12. geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marius_ (11. Oktober 2012)

yoobee schrieb:


> Den wird's erst am 12.12. geben



Deshalb meine Verwunderung  Der "es wird überhaupt eins geben"-Ansturm dürfte sich ja gelegt haben 

Dass am 12.12. nicht viel gehen wird ist eh klar  Ich würde ja eine Extraseite schalten, auf der man nur das ltd bestellen kann.


----------



## Mirko29 (11. Oktober 2012)

Letztes Mal hats blendend funktioniert...


----------



## kingofqueens (11. Oktober 2012)

Also diesmal werden so viele bestellungen eingehen das sie auslosen werden müßen wer eins bekommt. Das Ltd findet schon viel zuspruch was man so liest und hört!
Oder das gerede mit limitierten stückzahlen ist nur ein fake.


----------



## marius_ (11. Oktober 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Letztes Mal hats blendend funktioniert...



war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint  wird schon klappen, die wissen ja was sie tun.


----------



## SKa-W (11. Oktober 2012)

kingofqueens schrieb:


> Also diesmal werden so viele bestellungen eingehen das sie auslosen werden müßen wer eins bekommt. Das Ltd findet schon viel zuspruch was man so liest und hört!
> Oder das gerede mit limitierten stückzahlen ist nur ein fake.



Das mit dem auslosen halte ich für ein Gerücht, ich denke da gehts eher getreu dem Motto, "wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst". Wobei ich das mit den limitierten Stückzahlen auch für einen Fake halte. Ich vermute aber mal, das sie trotz des super Angebots mit geringeren Verkaufszahlen rechnen da einfach so unglaublich viele schon ein ltd. haben und ja doch einige aufs Carbon Tues warten.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (12. Oktober 2012)

marius_ schrieb:


> Dass am 12.12. nicht viel gehen wird ist eh klar



absoluter quatsch, die sorgen schon dafür das genug bestellungen eingehen können, gaunso wie letztes jahr da wurde sich auch drauf vorbereitet


----------



## marius_ (12. Oktober 2012)

erstens bitte alles lesen und dann senf dazugeben:



marius_ schrieb:


> war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint  wird schon klappen, die wissen ja was sie tun.



zweitens ist die vermutung aber begründet, wenns schon jetzt zu ausfällen kommt. daher mein tipp eine sonderseite zu schalten falls es absehbar probleme geben könnte.

wenns sonst problemlos lief, dann ist ja alles in butter. derzeit habe ich aber übelst probleme mir infos zu holen, weil die seite kaum erreichbar ist.

zuguterletzt steht ja auch noch das im raum, zumindest eine gute erklärung wie ich finde:




Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Die basteln nur an der Seite.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (12. Oktober 2012)

marius_ schrieb:


> erstens bitte alles lesen und dann senf dazugeben:



genau einfach mal bissel den thread lesen und kommentar sparen 



marius_ schrieb:


> zweitens ist die vermutung aber begründet, wenns schon jetzt zu ausfällen kommt. daher mein tipp eine sonderseite zu schalten falls es absehbar probleme geben könnte.



schonmal dran gedacht das gerade die page überarbeitet bzw auf den ansturm vorbereitet wird 



marius_ schrieb:


> wenns sonst problemlos lief, dann ist ja alles in butter. derzeit habe ich aber übelst probleme mir infos zu holen, weil die seite kaum erreichbar ist.



was brauchste denn für infos?


Rahmen: 7005-T6 Alu, Virtual 4Link Hinterbau
Dämpfer: BOS Stoy RaRe
Gabel: BOS Idylle RaRe Air
Federweg v/h: 200mm / 208mm
Steuersatz: YT Taper
Schaltwerk: Sram XO 10fach
Schalthebel: Sram XO 10fach
Kettenführung: E.13 LG1+
Bremsen: Avid X0 trail
Bremsscheiben v/h: 200mm/200mm
Kurbeln: 13 LG1r Single 165 mm
Kettenblatt: E.13 Guidering
Zahnkranz: Sram PG-1070, 11-26 Zähne
Innenlager: E.13 BB
Laufradsatz: E.13 LG1+
Reifen vorne: Maxxis Minion DH F, SuperTacky
Reifen hinten: Maxxis Minion DH R, MaxxPro
Vorbau: Renthal Integra
Lenker: Renthal Fatbar
Sattelstütze: SDG I-Beam
Sattel: SDG I-Fly
Pedale: E.13 LG1+
Rahmengrößen: S, M, L
Gewicht: 17,2 kg (ohne Pedale)








> Und so funktioniert's:
> 
> Am 12.12.2012 ab 0.00 Uhr wird das TUES 2.0 LTD Bike in unserem Online-Shop freigeschaltet. Du hast nun die Möglichkeit das Bike zu bestellen. Die Auftragsbestätigung für Deine Bestellung erhältst Du dann innerhalb der folgenden 24 Stunden.
> Deine Bestellung ist dann bindend und die Zahlung muss innerhalb von 14 Tagen bei uns eingehen, ansonsten müssen wir deine Bestellung leider stornieren. Da das Bike nach Deiner persönlichen Größe und Gewicht, sowie mit Deinem Namen und Landesflagge individuell für dich produziert wird, können wir als Zahlungsweise leider nur Paypal oder Vorkasse akzeptieren. Dieses Bike ist dann auch vom Umtausch ausgeschlossen! Unsere herkömmlichen Garantiebedingungen sind davon natürlich unberührt.
> Da einige Teile des Bikes nach Deinen persönlichen und individuellen Vorgaben hergestellt werden müssen, beinhaltet dies natürlich auch eine gewisse Produktionszeit, bis dein TUES ausgeliefert werden kann. Der Versand deines Bikes erfolgt somit im Monat März 2013. Einen genauen Termin erhältst Du 3 Wochen vor Auslieferung.


----------



## Thiel (12. Oktober 2012)

Ganz schön erstaunlich das sie März als Liefermonat so deutlich schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (12. Oktober 2012)

voraussichtlich fehlt da


----------



## marius_ (12. Oktober 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> genau einfach mal bissel den thread lesen und kommentar sparen
> 
> schonmal dran gedacht das gerade die page überarbeitet bzw auf den ansturm vorbereitet wird




zum ersten: ich habe den gesamten thread gelesen. es geht mir persönlich nicht ums ltd, ich habe es nur als erklärung für zeitweise seitenaussetzer hergenommen, da es ja grad erst angekündigt wurde.

zum zweiten: wie gesagt, wenn die grad an der seite basteln ists ne erklärung. hab ich ja geschrieben. außerdem gibts tatsächlich auf der seite neue "designelemente", wird also passen.

ps: statt nochmal riesengroß das ltd zu präsentieren, hättest du auch einfach nen link setzen können


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (12. Oktober 2012)

en link setzen wenn ne seite probleme macht ist nicht ganz sinnig oder


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Oktober 2012)

Thiel schrieb:


> Ganz schön erstaunlich das sie März als Liefermonat so deutlich schreiben.


 
Deswegen schreiben Sie im nächsten Satz 

"Einen genauen Termin erhältst Du 3 Wochen vor Auslieferung"


----------



## marius_ (12. Oktober 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> en link setzen wenn ne seite probleme macht ist nicht ganz sinnig oder



link auf die infos ein paar seiten vorher hier im forum 

wie gesagt: alles lesen 


ok vertragen wir uns wieder


----------



## Thiel (12. Oktober 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Deswegen schreiben Sie im nächsten Satz
> 
> "Einen genauen Termin erhältst Du 3 Wochen vor Auslieferung"



Also ich verstehen es eindeutig so, das sie mir mitteilen, wann ich das Bike im März bekomme.

Ich schreibe doch nicht März als Liefertermin und im nächsten Satz dann, das es doch nicht März werden könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (12. Oktober 2012)

marius_ schrieb:


> link auf die infos ein paar seiten vorher hier im forum
> 
> wie gesagt: alles lesen



die seiten vorher sind jedoch nur bilder, habe extra für dich die parts aufgeführt 



marius_ schrieb:


> ok vertragen wir uns wieder



jap machen wir


----------



## marius_ (12. Oktober 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> die seiten vorher sind jedoch nur bilder, habe extra für dich die parts aufgeführt



hast recht ^^ danke. werd wohl trotzdem beim 170er bleiben


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (12. Oktober 2012)

160er ist mein zweitbike, rundum zufrieden


----------



## rush_dc (12. Oktober 2012)

Erfahrungsgemäß muss man einfach davon ausgehen das die Bikes nicht im märz geliefert werden! Ist einfach so und wer damit nicht klar kommt sollte sich keines bestellen.


----------



## RobG301 (12. Oktober 2012)

Hat wer Erfahrungen mit dem Tues 2.0 in L? 

Passt der gut, wenn man fast 2m groß ist?


----------



## PioneerPixel (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin ca. 196cm und fühle mich sehr wohl. Vergleichsweise Demo ab 2011 in L


----------



## Get_down (12. Oktober 2012)

Das war auch merh oder weniger ironisch gemeint  Ich bin ein zu guter Schauspieler


----------



## Get_down (12. Oktober 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wenn es silber oder blau ist, würde ich evtl. tauschen. Die Lackierung vom Ltd gefällt mir irgendwie nicht...


Ernsthaft? Dass mit Zocchi und Double Barrel?


----------



## B.Scheuert (12. Oktober 2012)

Klar, man nennt mich auch den Robin Hood unter den Bergabradfahrern - ich kaufe teure Räder, um sie aus Langeweile gegen irgendwelche schlechter ausgestatteten Räder von irgendwelchen schrägen Vögeln zu tauschen, die ich nichtmal kenne. Meistens ist mir das mit dem Versand aber zu stressig. Dann setze ich mich abends in den Garten, mache ein kleines Lagerfeuer und werfe nach und nach mein mühsam verdientes Geld in die Flammen, weil das so schöne Farben gibt, wenn die Scheine verbrennen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Oktober 2012)

krasser scheiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (12. Oktober 2012)

Scheiß auf Versand. Ich hol dein Geld gern persönlich ab


----------



## Get_down (13. Oktober 2012)

Haha, wie geil  Ne, is klar.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (13. Oktober 2012)

Thiel schrieb:


> Also ich verstehen es eindeutig so, das sie mir mitteilen, wann ich das Bike im März bekomme.
> 
> Ich schreibe doch nicht März als Liefertermin und im nächsten Satz dann, das es doch nicht März werden könnte.




Nun ja, den Monat haben sie erwähnt, nur welches Jahr??
Ernie


----------



## yoobee (13. Oktober 2012)

Lesen! Steht da: 2013.


----------



## PierreA85 (13. Oktober 2012)

mir ist es egal wann kommt habe genug bikes werde es wahrscheinlich auch keinen Meter fahren.


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Oktober 2012)

Ah ein Spekulant.


----------



## freeridewindeck (14. Oktober 2012)

@_Tabletop84_ hast du eine andere Feder? weil die 250er ist ein bisschen zu hart für mich.


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab halt eine 225er CaneCreek-Feder aber die passt dem Vivid nicht.


----------



## SKa-W (14. Oktober 2012)

Nach all denn schlechten Meinungen hier, Facebook und sonstwo über die Lieferfähigkeit von YT könnte ich mir ein wenig vorstellen, das YT dieses jahr mal den Image Karren ausm Dreck ziehen will und pünktlich im März die Räder versendet.
Das einzige Kontra Argument was ma nso hört gegen YT ist ja immer nur die letztjährige Lieferverzögerung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (14. Oktober 2012)

interessanter wäre obs dieses jahr wirklich limitiert wird oder wieder jeder bestellen kann und sie soviele bauen. das ist in meinen augen keine limitierung


----------



## marius_ (14. Oktober 2012)

auf jeden fall ist die bestellbarkeit auf einen tag limitiert


----------



## Astgabel (14. Oktober 2012)

Und ich denke das soviel wie da bestellt werden, werden dann auch gebaut.


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich schätze sie haben letztes Jahr einfach Probleme gekriegt wil sie mit ein paar hundert weniger Bestellungen gerechnet haben und dann Mavic und vielleicht auch andere, die Rahmenklitsche Probleme hatten noch zwei bis dreihundert Stück draufzupacken.

Jetzt limitieren sie vielleicht die Stückzahl von vorneherein auf 300 oder 400 und dann heißts einfach ausverkauft. So kann man halt auch besser planen wie wenn man auf einmal doppelt so viel Bestellungen hat wie geplant waren.


----------



## Sarge.at (14. Oktober 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> interessanter wäre obs dieses jahr wirklich limitiert wird oder wieder jeder bestellen kann und sie soviele bauen. das ist in meinen augen keine limitierung



wenn man auf der homepage lieferzeit geht kommt da folgender satz:



> Verfügbar solange der Vorrat reicht!



also denke ich mal dass heuer die stückzahl klar limitiert sein wird


----------



## marius_ (14. Oktober 2012)

oder es gibt einfach eine obergrenze bei 10.000 oder so, wo es logistisch dann schwierig wird 

ich glaube, wer eins haben will, sollte einfach am 12.12. bestellen. technisch ist das rad doch genial, vor allem bei dem preis.

zu schade dass es an meinem einsatzbereich vorbeigeht, hehe 






(10.000 ist eine rein fiktive größe, sicherlich zu hoch angesetzt )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (14. Oktober 2012)

solange ich eins bekomme wenn ich um 00:01 bestelle bin ich happy


----------



## Paran0id (14. Oktober 2012)

Ist ja mittlerweile bekannt, dass das inoffizielle Ltd dieses Jahr das normale Tues 2.0 ist. Davon wurden bis jetzt wohl erheblich weniger gebaut als vom eigentlichen Ltd.


----------



## Astgabel (14. Oktober 2012)

Paran0id schrieb:


> Ist ja mittlerweile bekannt, dass das inoffizielle Ltd dieses Jahr das normale Tues 2.0 ist. Davon wurden bis jetzt wohl erheblich weniger gebaut als vom eigentlichen Ltd.


----------



## 3loodymary (15. Oktober 2012)

coole sache dann hab ich also bald ein normales ltd tues 2.0 ;-)


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Oktober 2012)

Paran0id schrieb:


> Ist ja mittlerweile bekannt, dass das inoffizielle Ltd dieses Jahr das normale Tues 2.0 ist. Davon wurden bis jetzt wohl erheblich weniger gebaut als vom eigentlichen Ltd.


 
Word


----------



## Astgabel (16. Oktober 2012)

Wem seine Boxxer (tues 2.0) kleppert denn auch so ? 

Ich vermute mal das die feder ans Rohr innen haut.


----------



## Themeankitty (16. Oktober 2012)

Gibt´s schon iwelche Neuigkeiten über die 2013er Modelle von YT ?


----------



## p00nage (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube fast das das kommende Ltd wieder dem Namen gerecht wird und auf ne geringe Stückzahl beschränkt wird und sie so auch die Lieferzeiten einhalten.


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Oktober 2012)

Astgabel schrieb:


> Wem seine Boxxer (tues 2.0) kleppert denn auch so ?
> 
> Ich vermute mal das die feder ans Rohr innen haut.



Guck mal auf der YT-Seite in den Test von der Freeride mit den Bikbikes. Da sagen sie dass das Geklapper von dem Shimstack der Druckstufe kommt.


----------



## Paran0id (16. Oktober 2012)

Jap das klappern hab ich auch, aber ist wohl typisch für die Boxxer, dabei fällt auf dass der Rahmen ein hervorragender Resonanzkörper ist ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astgabel (16. Oktober 2012)

Aha danke schon mal. 
Hab jetzt mal YT angeschrieben was die meinen. 
Im Netzt finde ich da nichts und hab jetzt auch keine lust ewig zu suchen.


----------



## Baxter75 (16. Oktober 2012)

Astgabel schrieb:


> Aha danke schon mal.
> Hab jetzt mal YT angeschrieben was die meinen.
> Im Netzt finde ich da nichts und hab jetzt auch keine lust ewig zu suchen.



Berichte dann bitte mal,was sie dazu gesagt haben


----------



## Paran0id (16. Oktober 2012)

Wie tabletob schon sagte beim big bike test in der freeride haben sie erwähnt dass alle boxXer geklappert haben bis auf die die beim tues verbaut war, man kann wohl auch Glück haben   Zitat :die Gabel litt als einzige r2c2 nicht unter dem geklapper der druckstufenshims - warum auch immer.


----------



## Astgabel (16. Oktober 2012)

Jo mach ich


----------



## vldiablo (16. Oktober 2012)

ich möchte mir ein freeridebike holen und wollt fragen macht es ein unterschied beim bergauffahren ob ich ein fr oder dh bike hab? und kann ich mit den noton2.0 2012 auch härtere dh strecken fahren


----------



## vldiablo (16. Oktober 2012)

könnt ihr mir ein paar freerider vorschlagen bis 3000 euro kann mich nicht entscheiden ob specialized demo 8 1 2012  tues 2.0 oder noton 2.0


----------



## kommando99 (16. Oktober 2012)

Du vergleichst Specialized mit YT? Ist ja fast wie Äpfel mit Birnen.


----------



## Thiel (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

mach dich doch erstmal etwas schlau über die verschiedenen Arten. 

Du scheinst noch keinen Plan zu haben. 

Berg hoch und Downhill ist ganz schlecht, sozusagen die schlechteste Bike Kategorie.


----------



## vldiablo (16. Oktober 2012)

ja ich weiß nich genau wollt wissen ob das noton 2.0 2012 sich stark von den tues 2.0 unterscheidet auf grader strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (16. Oktober 2012)

vldiablo schrieb:


> ja ich weiß nich genau wollt wissen ob das noton 2.0 2012 sich stark von den tues 2.0 unterscheidet auf grader strecke



was willst du denn mit dem Bike machen?


----------



## Thiel (16. Oktober 2012)

Auf dem Wanderweg Berg hoch, lässt sich das Noton besser hochkriegen


----------



## vldiablo (16. Oktober 2012)

bikepark und hometrail bei den hometrail muß ich auch schon gut in die pedale treten deswegen bin ich mir unschlüssig ob ich mich mit den dh zu sehr anstreng wollt aber schon so jedes 2 wochenende in bikepark


----------



## Thiel (16. Oktober 2012)

Je nachdem wie dein Fahrkönnen ist oder sich steigert, kannst du mit dem Noton lange im Park fahren, ohne das es an seine Grenzen kommt...
Es hat aber nur ein Kettenblatt vorne. Für Hometrails wäre eine 2 Fach Kurbel nicht verkehrt aber ich habe keine Ahnung, ob man einen Umwerfer montieren kann.


----------



## p00nage (16. Oktober 2012)

Und für Bergauf fahren ist nen DH Bike wie des Tues einfach nicht gebaut.


----------



## kommando99 (16. Oktober 2012)

Nimm lieber gleich ein richtiges DH-Bike. Mir macht der Uphill mit dem Noton genau so wenig Spaß wie mit einem Downhiller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (16. Oktober 2012)

Jo grad geschaut, Noton hat auch nur 36/26 als kleinste Kombination... wenns noch zum touren sein soll dann lieber nen Enduro ala Wicked 170 oder so .


----------



## vldiablo (16. Oktober 2012)

also läßt sich ein dh schwerfälliger fahren als das noton oder sx trail zb


----------



## Paran0id (16. Oktober 2012)

kommando99 schrieb:


> Du vergleichst Specialized mit YT? Ist ja fast wie Äpfel mit Birnen.


Stimmt: der Apfel (demo) ist wesentlich teurer als die Birne(tues), dennoch schmecken beide recht gut


----------



## kommando99 (16. Oktober 2012)

Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich hervorragend streiten


----------



## vldiablo (16. Oktober 2012)

ich hab angst das das noton bei mir durchschlägt bei größeren sprüngen ich wiege 85 kilo was sagt ihr ist das im grünen bereich oder doch dh


----------



## p00nage (16. Oktober 2012)

vldiablo schrieb:


> also läßt sich ein dh schwerfälliger fahren als das noton oder sx trail zb



Naja es gibt einfach Bikes die sind nicht dafür gebaut um Berge zu erklimmen ;-)

Was sind bei dir große Sprünge ?


----------



## vldiablo (16. Oktober 2012)

so 10 meter bestimmt


----------



## kommando99 (16. Oktober 2012)

Bist du überhaupt schon mal DH gefahren? Fahrer die aus 10m ins Flat droppen (sonst sind Durchschläge eher selten) wissen normalerweise ziemlich genau, was für ein Fahrrad sie wollen und brauchen.


----------



## vldiablo (16. Oktober 2012)

ich nehm nen freerider das sx trail oder noton da gehts weiter will kein fehlkauf machen


----------



## p00nage (16. Oktober 2012)

DU machst 10m Drops? Wo fährst du bis jetzt? Welchen Bikepark/Strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vldiablo (16. Oktober 2012)

nein dh direkt nicht nur freeride ich hab nen scott fr 30 2011 war auch noch nicht in bikeparks nur hometrail hab biken aber irgendwie im blut deswegen wil ich mir nicht nen halbes jahr später nen neues kaufen


----------



## vldiablo (16. Oktober 2012)

vieleicht auch nur 8 meter aber wir haben nen sprung auf dem hometrail der is ziehmlich langgezogen nicht sehr hoch


----------



## Thiel (16. Oktober 2012)

Behalt doch dein Scott. Der Rahmen ist doch super und extrem vielseitig!


----------



## p00nage (16. Oktober 2012)

Thiel schrieb:


> Behalt doch dein Scott. Der Rahmen ist doch super und extrem vielseitig!



wollte ich auch grad sagen, vorallem was man so liest scheinst du noch nicht viel Erfahrung zu haben. Was passt dir am Scott nicht?


----------



## kommando99 (16. Oktober 2012)

Behalte das Scott (rüste es auf) oder bau dir ein schickes SX Trail auf, klug aufgebaut geht damit so einiges.


----------



## vldiablo (16. Oktober 2012)

das scott hab ich gebraucht gekauft das tretlager ist rum die gabel geht auch nicht mehr richtig und ich find den rahm nicht so toll und hab jetz die möglichkeit mir eins anzuschaffen


----------



## Thiel (16. Oktober 2012)

Bei einem neuen Bike wird es auch mal vorkommen, das die Gabel gewartet werden muss und auch Verschleißteile getauscht werden.
Aber ich glaube eine Beratung ist schwierig bei dir


----------



## vldiablo (16. Oktober 2012)

welches bike könntet ihr empfehlen noton 2.0 2012    sx trail 2012


----------



## p00nage (16. Oktober 2012)

Um irgend nen richtigen Berg hoch zu kommen passt die Übersetzung des Notons nicht ... und dies war ja eine Bedingung von dir, außerdem passt diese Kaufberatung hier auch nicht in den Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (16. Oktober 2012)

ich weiß nicht was lächerlicher ist: die anfrage von einem voltage fahrer für eine kaufberatung, die dh und fr bikes beinhaltet, wobei dh gleich ausgeschlossen wird, oder die erbärmlichen beratungsversuche!



> Bist du überhaupt schon mal DH gefahren? Fahrer die aus 10m ins Flat droppen (sonst sind Durchschläge eher selten) wissen normalerweise ziemlich genau, was für ein Fahrrad sie wollen und brauchen.


ernsthaft? Bist *DU* überhaupt schon mal DH gefahren?

mal gerade meine gedanken zum thema:
zu aller erst: sx trail gibt es nicht mehr (jetzt status allerdings mit 200mm federweg - klar gibts das sx trail noch dieses jahr zu kaufen, aber warum keine 2013er parts haben wollen?)
mach einen beratungsthread auf und poste evtl hier den link
das noton hat gegenüber dem tues 2.0 eigtl keine vorteile - erstrecht nicht was uphill tauglichkeit angeht. es ist verspielter, leichter und ist schneller am limit. je nach skill würde ich sagen, sehnst du dich nach 4-5 monaten nach den restlichen federweg.
aber da du eigtl einen beratungsresitenten eindruck machst, ist sowieso hopfen und malz verloren


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Oktober 2012)

kommando99 schrieb:


> Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich hervorragend streiten



Ja nein. Aber dafür um das P/L-Verhältnis und das ist beim Tues deutlich besser.


----------



## kommando99 (17. Oktober 2012)

ale2812 schrieb:


> ernsthaft? Bist *DU* überhaupt schon mal DH gefahren?



Wenn deine Fahrweise auf abschüssiger Piste schon dauernd Durchschläge provoziert kann ich ja nichts dafür und du solltest mal dein Setup überdenken. Aber ich lass mich auch gerne eines besseren belehren.




Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ja nein. Aber dafür um das P/L-Verhältnis und das ist beim Tues deutlich besser.



Wenn man bereits nach einem Jahr keine Buchsen mehr für die Dämpferaufnahme bei YT beziehen kann und sich am Ende selber welche Drehen muss verschiebt sich das Preis/Leistungs-Verhätlnis etwas. 

Warum neue Dämpferbuchsen? Zu viele Durchschläge <3


----------



## SKa-W (17. Oktober 2012)

Lass mich raten, das mit den Dämpferbuchsen hast du wieder irgendwo vom Kollegen deines Kumpels dessen Freundes gehört, der hats irgendwo im Test der MTB Rider gelesen. ODER bist du etwa derjenige, der aufgrund seiner Fahrweise alle Buchsen von YT dieses Jahr aufgearbeitet hat?

Davon abgesehen, warum selber drehen? Ich hab selber Drehen in der Ausbildung gelernt, lass aber trotzdem alle meine Dämpferbuchsen bei Huber Bushings anfertigen da es günstiger und Qualitativ hochwertiger ist.


----------



## kommando99 (17. Oktober 2012)

Das Noton gehört meinem Bruder und der hat in der Tat die Buchsen drehen lassen. Abgesehen davon, dass das natürlich kein Problem ist, finde ich den Kundenservice von YT trotzdem zweifelhaft. Aber ist zum Glück nicht mein Problem und wird es auch nie sein.

Und vermutlich ist er zu lange zu schnell mit zu wenig Druck im Dämpfer unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## marius_ (17. Oktober 2012)

hat er nicht eh 10m "weite" sprünge gemeint, als er nach der "größe" seiner sprünge gefragt wurde? zumal er was von einer langen und flachen schanze erzählte irgendwo?

mag mich irren, nur ein gedanke bevor ihr euch weiter zerfleischt 


edit: habs die stelle gefunden 


vldiablo schrieb:


> vieleicht auch nur 8 meter aber wir haben nen sprung auf dem hometrail der is ziehmlich langgezogen *nicht sehr hoch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommando99 (17. Oktober 2012)

Zuerst hieß es aber 10m große Sprünge. Dann habe ich es wohl falsch interpretiert . 

Finde ich allerdings auch schon ganz beachtlich...


----------



## marius_ (17. Oktober 2012)

kommando99 schrieb:


> Zuerst hieß es aber 10m große Sprünge. Dann habe ich es wohl falsch interpretiert .
> 
> Finde ich allerdings auch schon ganz beachtlich...



beachtlich ja, aber dennoch 10m weit und nicht hoch   was die Belastung auf den Rahmen natürlich ganz anders wirken lässt. ein 10m drop ins flat meinte er wohl nicht


----------



## ale2812 (17. Oktober 2012)

kommando99 schrieb:


> Wenn deine Fahrweise auf abschüssiger Piste schon dauernd Durchschläge provoziert kann ich ja nichts dafür und du solltest mal dein Setup überdenken. Aber ich lass mich auch gerne eines besseren belehren.


man fährt kein falsches setup, wenn im renntempo auf einer gegeben strecke 1-2 durchschläge hat. ich würde dann zwar mehr endprogression oder hsc haben wollen, aber prinzipiell ist es kein falsches setup.

zeig mir bitte doch mal ein video auf dem ein MTBer einen 10 m drop ins flat springt. ich weiss nicht wie gut dein vorstellungsvermögen ist, aber du redest von einem sprung ähnlich wie von einem 10m turm auf eine flache ebene 



kommando99 schrieb:


> Wenn man bereits nach einem Jahr keine Buchsen mehr für die Dämpferaufnahme bei YT beziehen kann und sich am Ende selber welche Drehen muss verschiebt sich das Preis/Leistungs-Verhätlnis etwas.
> 
> Warum neue Dämpferbuchsen? Zu viele Durchschläge <3


also benutzt YT besondere buchsen, die es in diesen format nirgends zu kaufen gibt? ich bezweifel es, ich hab erst neulich neue buchsen für das tues gekauft. und die auskunft welche ich benötige kam binnen weniger stunden per email. wenn man den jungs auch mal auf die fingerhaut ist der service für den preis völlig in ordnung.


----------



## kommando99 (17. Oktober 2012)

Jeder macht eben seine eigenen Erfahrungen. Du gute mit YT, ich schlechte. Auch nicht nur wegen den Buchsen.

Meine Aussage war natürlich überspitzt und wahrscheinlich unglücklich formuliert und war nicht auf den Renneinsatz bezogen, da ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass das ein Thema für ihn Ist. Ich glaube es lässt sich nicht darüber streiten, dass vldiabolo Anfänger ist und selber nicht weiß, was er will. Darum war ich eben ein wenig skeptisch, dass er gleich mit 10(8)m Sprüngen (was auch immer er jetzt darunter versteht) ankommt.


----------



## p00nage (17. Oktober 2012)

kommando99 schrieb:


> Jeder macht eben seine eigenen Erfahrungen. Du gute mit YT, ich schlechte. Auch nicht nur wegen den Buchsen.
> 
> Meine Aussage war natürlich überspitzt und wahrscheinlich unglücklich formuliert und war nicht auf den Renneinsatz bezogen, da ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass das ein Thema für ihn Ist. Ich glaube es lässt sich nicht darüber streiten, dass vldiabolo Anfänger ist und selber nicht weiß, was er will. Darum war ich eben ein wenig skeptisch, dass er gleich mit 10(8)m Sprüngen (was auch immer er jetzt darunter versteht) ankommt.



Jo und ohne Höhe muss man erstmal 8-10m weit kommen ;-) Anscheinend hat er aufgegeben und schreibt hier nicht mehr. Ich denke ob es jetzt Renneinsatz ist oder nicht ist eig irrelevant, wichtiger ist das man sein Bike auf seine Bedürfnisse abstimmt.


----------



## tool (17. Oktober 2012)

ale2812 schrieb:
			
		

> und die auskunft welche ich benötige kam binnen weniger stunden per email.


Dito. Ich hab YT bezgl. 'ner Coil-Umrüstung für mein Wicked angeschrieben, zwei Stunden später hatte ich eine Mail mit Dämpfermaß, Tune und Buchsenmaß.


----------



## Astgabel (17. Oktober 2012)

So Antwort bekommen wegen dem gelapper der Gabel. 
Ich Zitiere 
_"Wir haben mit dem Dealer Service von Sram Rücksprache gehalten und uns wurde empfohlen die Druckstufe maximal 3 Klicks zu schliessen um ein klappern zu vermeiden."_

Bin zwar mal kurz ne Runde auf nem Feldweg gedüst aber hab keine nenneswerte Ergebnisse raushöhren können. Muss ich dann doch mal im Einsatz testen. Aber ich bezweifel das es besser wird


----------



## tool (17. Oktober 2012)

> "Wir haben mit dem Dealer Service von Sram Rücksprache gehalten und uns wurde empfohlen die Druckstufe maximal 3 Klicks zu schliessen um ein klappern zu vermeiden."


----------



## Paran0id (17. Oktober 2012)

Rock Shox is schon komischer Verein 

Is ja fast wie Appel: "he die Antenne is nich kaputt du hältst das Ding falsch" ;-)


----------



## B.Scheuert (17. Oktober 2012)

Bei einem Verein, der seit Jahren "vergisst" ausreichend Öl in seine Gabeln zu füllen, wundert mich nichts mehr. Aber solange das Problem nur akustisch und nicht mit Funktionseinbußen verbunden ist, ist das - ohne das Geräusch selbst je gehört zu haben - wohl noch hinnehmbar. RS hat sich schon ganz andere Aktionen geleistet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paran0id (17. Oktober 2012)

Sind eh an jedem 2. bike verbaut wer braucht da noch kwalität ;-)

Andere Frage, bezüglich Titanfedern oder K9 Racefedern. Hat schon jemand sowas verbaut im Tues 2.0. Mit 267mm Einbaulänge scheint es da nicht gerade ein Überangebot zu geben. Aber grade bei der Länge macht es doch Sinn.


----------



## p00nage (17. Oktober 2012)

Paran0id schrieb:


> Sind eh an jedem 2. bike verbaut wer braucht da noch kwalität ;-)
> 
> Andere Frage, bezüglich Titanfedern oder K9 Racefedern. Hat schon jemand sowas verbaut im Tues 2.0. Mit 267mm Einbaulänge scheint es da nicht gerade ein Überangebot zu geben. Aber grade bei der Länge macht es doch Sinn.



Wo kann man solche Federn beziehen ? Falls es etwas mit dem neuen LTD wird würde ich ggf eine für den BOS Dämpfer suchen.


----------



## teatimetom (17. Oktober 2012)

everyday26.de


----------



## Paran0id (18. Oktober 2012)

Leider nur für Dämpfer bis 3", Sie hatten aber irgendwo mal angekündigt dass sie auch welche in  3.5" fertigen wollen und die Federhärte bräuchte ich in 225lbs, ich glaub ich werd da mal anfragen was Stand der Dinge ist.


----------



## ale2812 (19. Oktober 2012)

kleine aufmunterung an die tues 1.0 2010 fahrer ;D


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Oktober 2012)

Nix Neues. Eigentlich lächerlich das bei Yt immer mit der alten Bruchgeschichte die schnell und effizient behoben wurde aber Trek bei mehreren Rahmen ewig nicht drauf reagiert hat und teils Garantiefälle abgelehnt hat. Schaut euch nur mal den Scratch-Thread an. Und das bei Preisen für die man sich zweieinhalb vergleichbare Yt's rauslassen könnte.

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/list/?date=all&category=21&text=trek


----------



## teatimetom (19. Oktober 2012)

Ach Jungs, ist doch Ok YT zu fahren und der Service ist auch gut


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Oktober 2012)

Es ist sogar besser.


----------



## marius_ (19. Oktober 2012)

Habt ihr schon die Preiserhöhungen ab Dezember gesehen? Hab ein paar Bikes angeklickt und sie werden alle 100 teurer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (19. Oktober 2012)

eigendlich müsste man 100 euro erlassen kriegen ,bei den langen wartezeiten


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (19. Oktober 2012)

manchen wÃ¼rd ich 100â¬ geben wenn sie hier nix mehr reinschreiben


----------



## duke83 (19. Oktober 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> manchen würd ich 100 geben wenns sie hier nix mehr reinschreiben


----------



## Blenni (19. Oktober 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> manchen würd ich 100 geben wenn sie hier nix mehr reinschreiben



So recht Du hast


----------



## san_andreas (19. Oktober 2012)

marius_ schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon die PreiserhÃ¶hungen ab Dezember gesehen? Hab ein paar Bikes angeklickt und sie werden alle 100â¬ teurer!



Voll unverschÃ¤mt ! 
Schau mal die PreiserhÃ¶hungen der anderen Hersteller an, da bist du mit den paar Euro gut bedient.


----------



## marius_ (19. Oktober 2012)

Von unverschämt habe ich nichts gesagt. Passt mir persönlich nur zeitlich grad garnicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. Oktober 2012)

Verstehe ich ja. Sonst sind aber kommende Saison 10% mehr durchaus möglich.


----------



## Nico Laus (19. Oktober 2012)

So werden die Ltd. Modelle subventioniert.


----------



## Themeankitty (19. Oktober 2012)

Kommt die Modelle sind alle verdammt gÃ¼nstig und gut ausgestattet trotz  100â¬ Aufpreis !
Leute die wollen auch was verdienen !


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Oktober 2012)

Inflation, steigende Material- und Lohnkosten...


----------



## kingofqueens (19. Oktober 2012)

Die heben den Preis der alten bikes an?
Oder setzen die vielleicht schon die neuen rein?
Die yt seite ist schon wieder seit stunden tot


----------



## san_andreas (19. Oktober 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Inflation, steigende Material- und Lohnkosten...



Dollarkurs, etc.


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Oktober 2012)

Jo der auch. 

Frage an die Ltd-Fahrer: Wie leise ist euer Rad?

Ich habs an den Ketten- und Sitzstreben optisch gut verträglich mit Klettband und Moosgummi abgeklebt aber beim Fahren ist irgendiwe immer ein Geklapper zu hören. Kommt entweder von der Kette oder vom Dämpfer/Feder.


----------



## Mirko29 (19. Oktober 2012)

Hab auch Geräusche und tippe auf Dämpfer/Feder...


----------



## Wolfplayer (19. Oktober 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> manchen würd ich 100 geben wenn sie hier nix mehr reinschreiben



und manchem heulenden YT Fahrer sollte man auch 100 erstatten


----------



## 3loodymary (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann mich seit geraumer zeit nicht mehr bei yt anmelden! is das nur bei mir oder sonst noch jemanden der das problem hat ? (und evtl noch auf seine bestellung wartet)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (22. Oktober 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Kommt die Modelle sind alle verdammt günstig und gut ausgestattet trotz  100 Aufpreis !
> Leute die wollen auch was verdienen !



what the hell, die wollen was verdienen? ich dachte die wären die moderne Mutter Theresa im schicken Audi TT 

denke die Preiserhöhung ist ok. Eher würde mich mal interessieren ob die nochmal für 2013 eine Veränderung an ihrem Tues 2.0 hinsichtlich Design oder Geometrie vornehmen...

zum Thema Geräusche am Tues 2.0 Ltd. kann ich nichts sagen, aber das Tues 2.0 von meinem Besten klappert auch ein wenig. trotz Kettenstrebenschutz und ähnliches. Vermutung wäre der Dämpfer.
Allerdings ist es leise wie ein Kätzchen im Vergleich zu meinem Glory  da denkt man, man würde einen Sack schrauben den Berg runte jagen


----------



## Baxter75 (22. Oktober 2012)

3loodymary schrieb:


> Ich kann mich seit geraumer zeit nicht mehr bei yt anmelden! is das nur bei mir oder sonst noch jemanden der das problem hat ? (und evtl noch auf seine bestellung wartet)



ich kann mich ohne probleme dort anmelden


----------



## 3loodymary (22. Oktober 2012)

Ah jetz ja ... es geht wieder *fein* ;D


----------



## LordLinchpin (22. Oktober 2012)

wer würde mir denn alles nen hunni geben damit ich hier aufhöre?


----------



## ale2812 (22. Oktober 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> wer würde mir denn alles nen hunni geben damit ich hier aufhöre?



wenn du ein bisschen anstand hättest, würdest du das von alleine tun^^


----------



## hoschik (22. Oktober 2012)

war eigtl klar das sie das P/L- VerhÃ¤ltnis nicht halten kÃ¶nnen, das alle Bikes teurer werden stimmt so nicht, wenn ich mir die Canyon FRX Modelle von 2013 so anschaue, die sind fÃ¼r den gleichen Preis besser ausgestattet und gÃ¼nstiger  als die 2012 Modelle. Das Noton  2.0 soll ja ab 1.12 sogar 200â¬ mehr kosten, fÃ¼r nen Versender ist es dann sogar schon recht teuer wie ich finde.
Beim Tues kann man auch immer nochmal 100â¬ dazurechnen fÃ¼r nen gescheiten Satz Reifen, die Nevegal kÃ¶nnen auÃer trocken nÃ¤mlich nix. Aber Rose zieht preislich auch derbe an, Beef Cake Dh Topmodell kostet mal locker nen 1000er mehr als dieses Jahr, viele Versender werden dadurch recht uninteressant.

Wobei ich denke dass die Bikes ab dem 1.12.2012 austattungstechnisch Ã¼berarbeitet werden, mehr Geld fÃ¼r identische Bikes zu verlangen ist einfach Assi und die aktuellen Preise haben dann nur noch recht wenig mit der ursprÃ¼ngliche Philospjie zu tun.


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Oktober 2012)

Canyon ist jetzt halt auf einem NIveau wie Yt. P/L-Verhältnis ist jetzt nahezu gleich.

Man kann ja jetzt auch günstige DHler vor Ort kaufen:


----------



## marius_ (22. Oktober 2012)

Wie schätzt ihr das Torque EX Trailflow ein? Find das ziemlich ähnlich zum Wicked 170.

Allerdings teurer, aber auch mit besserer Bremse (würde ich beim Wicked eh ersetzen wollen, kostet ja auch). Reifen besser, Fahrwerk vergleichbar?

Sonst tut sich da nicht viel finde ich, oder?


----------



## Alex-F (22. Oktober 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Canyon ist jetzt halt auf einem NIveau wie Yt. P/L-Verhältnis ist jetzt nahezu gleich.
> 
> Man kann ja jetzt auch günstige DHler vor Ort kaufen:



Dachte nicht das Decathlon noch richtige fullys baut. Der neue in Essen hat echt nur Müll. Der in Dortmund hatte aber vor einigen Jahren auch zum Teil ordentliche Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschik (22. Oktober 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Canyon ist jetzt halt auf einem NIveau wie Yt. P/L-Verhältnis ist jetzt nahezu gleich.



Vergleich mal Tues 2.0 mit dem FRX Rockzone, allein die Federelemente sind da schon 1 Klasse höher angesiedelt, alle FRX Modelle haben ein sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis, derzeit das beste am Markt wenn es um die Austattung geht. selbst das Whipzone hat da schon x0 Trail Bremssättel und SDG Sattel + Stütze.


----------



## Avatas (22. Oktober 2012)

hoschik schrieb:


> Vergleich mal Tues 2.0 mit dem FRX Rockzone, allein die Federelemente sind da schon 1 Klasse hÃ¶her angesiedelt, alle FRX Modelle haben ein sehr gutes P/L VerhÃ¤ltnis, derzeit das beste am Markt wenn es um die Austattung geht. selbst das Whipzone hat da schon x0 Trail BremssÃ¤ttel und SDG Sattel + StÃ¼tze.



arbeitest du zufÃ¤llig bei canyon? Oder hast irgendwie verwandtschaft da? Sponsor?

"Allein die Federelemente"... Das Thema air vs coil sei mal nicht berÃ¼cksichtigt. Viele der Ã¼brigen Parts sind am Tues 2.0 preislich Ã¼ber dem des Rockzone angesiedelt, trotzdem kostet es aktuell 200â¬ weniger. Ob man da vom bestem P/L VerhÃ¤ltnis am Markt reden kann mÃ¶chte ich stark bezweifeln. Es ist gut, vor allem beim Rockzone, keine Frage. Aber sicherlich nicht das beste am Markt.

Wobei teurer = besser eh einen Hacken hat...


----------



## hoschik (23. Oktober 2012)

Avatas schrieb:


> arbeitest du zufällig bei canyon? Oder hast irgendwie verwandtschaft da? Sponsor?
> 
> "Allein die Federelemente"... Das Thema air vs coil sei mal nicht berücksichtigt. Viele der übrigen Parts sind am Tues 2.0 preislich über dem des Rockzone angesiedelt, trotzdem kostet es aktuell 200 weniger. Ob man da vom bestem P/L Verhältnis am Markt reden kann möchte ich stark bezweifeln. Es ist gut, vor allem beim Rockzone, keine Frage. Aber sicherlich nicht das beste am Markt.
> 
> Wobei teurer = besser eh einen Hacken hat...




Boxxer Worldcup und Vivid Air kosten schon n gutes Stück mehr als Team und coil, und in dem Preisbereich waren /sind sie an keinem anderen Bike verbaut. Aber wie du schon sagtest, teuer muss nicht gleich besser sein. Bei den Anbauteilen nehmen die sich mal gar nix, in der Summe betrachtet, und beim Tues ist man schon noch gezwungen sich neue Reifen zu kaufen, weil die Kendas einfach unbrauchbar sind. 

Keine Angst ich arbeite nicht bei Canyon und werde leider auch nicht gesponsort, schaue mich zurzeit einfach nach nem Big Bike um und war einfach überrascht dass die 2013er FRX günstiger geworden sind bzw. bei gleichem Preis ne bessere Austattung bekommen haben.


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du danach gehst musst du ja das Ltd kaufen. Da hat Canyon nix Vergleichbares.


----------



## othu (23. Oktober 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Dachte nicht das Decathlon noch richtige fullys baut. Der neue in Essen hat echt nur Müll. Der in Dortmund hatte aber vor einigen Jahren auch zum Teil ordentliche Bikes.




Das ist ein Astro Rahmen, den gibt es u.a. auch mit Hibike-Aufklebern:

http://www.astrobikes.com.br/nossosprodutos


----------



## ale2812 (23. Oktober 2012)

hoschik schrieb:


> Vergleich mal Tues 2.0 mit dem FRX Rockzone, allein die Federelemente sind da schon 1 Klasse höher angesiedelt, alle FRX Modelle haben ein sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis, derzeit das beste am Markt wenn es um die Austattung geht. selbst das Whipzone hat da schon x0 Trail Bremssättel und SDG Sattel + Stütze.



an sich hast du recht, aber du vergleichst jetzt auch das 2013er canyon programm mit dem 2012er YT. 
Das FRX Rockzone ist definitiv ein richtig geiles bike. dennoch ist meiner meinung nach der tues 2.0 rahmen der bessere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (23. Oktober 2012)

Die Federelemente sind wohl auch Geschmackssache. Was mich am Canyon stÃ¶ren wÃ¼rde, sind die SystemlaufrÃ¤der und die System-Sattel-StÃ¼tzen-Kombi; besonders, weil ich den iFly einfach nur schlecht finde. 
Aber sonst sind die Teile wirklich ziemlich Ã¤hnlich. Mittlerweile hat die Konkurrenz eben gemerkt, dass man fÃ¼r unter 3000â¬ eine sehr gute Ausstattung bieten muss, um mit YT mithalten zu kÃ¶nnen. 
Wie der Hinterbau von FRX mittlerweile funktioniert, weiÃ ich nicht. Aber ein Bekannter hat von Canyon aufs Ltd. gewechselt...
Letztlich mÃ¼sste man wahrscheinlich beide RÃ¤der testen oder andere Ausschlusskriterien, z.B. die Geo, finden. Mir wÃ¤re das Tretlager vom FRX wahrscheinlich zu tief. 
Oder man kauft einfach, was man schÃ¶ner findet. Das machen schlieÃlich genug Leute so...


----------



## p00nage (23. Oktober 2012)

Weis jmd wo man eine Titanfeder für Dämpfer mit 267er Einbaulänge her bekommt? Denk da ist großes Sparpotential am Tues, ich hab bei http://www.everyday26.de/40.0.html schon gefragt, die bieten keine in der Länge und es ist leider auch keine in Aussicht :-(


----------



## mystic83 (23. Oktober 2012)

Das mit der Titanfeder interessiert mich auch!


----------



## p00nage (23. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal nen Ausschnitt:


> Die absetztbare StÃ¼ckzahl wÃ¤re viel zu gering. Somit ist das fÃ¼r die Hersteller rel. uninteressant. Zumal die Preise einer 3.5" Feder, die vernÃ¼nftig gefertigt ist, schnell die 300â¬ Grenze Ã¼bersteigt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich war mal auf einer Seite wo es die gab. Hab leider den Namen vergessen.


----------



## ale2812 (23. Oktober 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich war mal auf einer Seite wo es die gab. Hab leider den Namen vergessen.



sehr hilfreich!


----------



## B.Scheuert (24. Oktober 2012)

Loco hat laut Liste nur 250er in 3,5" von DSP.


----------



## Bebbo (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab in meinem LTD eine Nukeproof Titanfeder drin mit 3,5".
Hab die ende letztem Jahres bei CRC gekauft nachdem ich am 11.11.2011 mein Rad bstellt hatte!


----------



## p00nage (24. Oktober 2012)

Scheint es aber leider auch nicht mehr zu geben... :-(


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Oktober 2012)

Schau mal unter dem Link 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15605


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kali99 (26. Oktober 2012)

hallo,
ich suche ein YT first play 24.
Danke


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Oktober 2012)

kali99 schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich suche ein YT first play 24.
> Danke


 
Bikemarkt


----------



## fone (26. Oktober 2012)

für 350er feder im 267er dämpfer muss man aber schon SEHR gut beinander sein.

loco ist interessant, dachte eine zeitlang (als ich noch gesucht habe) es gibt überhaupt keine 3.5" titanfedern unter 300lb, aber die preise haben wieder ganz schön angezogen.


----------



## Astgabel (26. Oktober 2012)

Wer hat den beim Tues 2.0 schon alles die Reifen gewechselt und welche habt ihr drauf. die originalen kann an ja nur fahren wenns trocken ist.
Bin noch am überlegen Baron oder Mary.


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann den High Roller 2 empfehlen.


----------



## Baxter75 (26. Oktober 2012)

Astgabel schrieb:


> Wer hat den beim Tues 2.0 schon alles die Reifen gewechselt und welche habt ihr drauf. die originalen kann an ja nur fahren wenns trocken ist.
> Bin noch am überlegen Baron oder Mary.




wenn ich meins evt morgen kriegen sollte ,kommen Muddy Mary's drauf ,da ich diese noch liegen hab ..was dann später mal drauf kommt,werde ich sehen


----------



## Astgabel (26. Oktober 2012)

2,35 oder 2,5


----------



## Baxter75 (26. Oktober 2012)

Astgabel schrieb:


> 2,35 oder 2,5



ich hab die 2,5er noch liegen


----------



## Capic Biker (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab den Baron in 2.5 drauf und der ist einfach bombe bei feuchten und lockeren Boden, auf harten Untergrund weis ich es noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styriabeef (26. Oktober 2012)

Allen die beim 2012er Tues Ltd die Ultimates rausgehaut haben sei mal ganz offiziell gesagt -
Ihr hattet Recht.
Nach 9. Parkbesuch hat sich die VR-Felge in einer Wurzelpassage auf der Maribor DH verabschiedet.
Also her mit den Vorschlägen.
75kg nackig und i bin gern in der Luft.

Kanditaten:
Kamikaze v Sixpack
Fulcrum
Spank Tweet?
o.ä.
Unbedingt in rot


----------



## B.Scheuert (26. Oktober 2012)

Baron geht immer, außer in tiefem Matsch. Natürlich hat der z.B. in Willingen zu viel Grip/Rollwiderstand, da dort ein leichter rollender Reifen mit wenig Profil eigentlich immer reicht. Aber dann kommt eben etwas mehr Luft rein. Ich fahre den Rain King seit 2011 ununterbrochen(mit Ausnahme von einem Langstreckenrennen mit anderem LRS) tubeless, zur Zeit keine normalen DH-Rennen und muss daher nicht die letzte Sekunde rauskitzeln. Für mich ist der RK daher der perfekte Allrounder und ideal, wenn man(z.B. wegen dem Aufwand mit Tubelessmilch) nicht oft Reifen wechseln will. Andere fahren bei den Kriterien Muddy Mary, aber damit komme ich gar nicht zurecht. Geschmackssache...


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Oktober 2012)

styriabeef schrieb:


> Allen die beim 2012er Tues Ltd die Ultimates rausgehaut haben sei mal ganz offiziell gesagt -
> Ihr hattet Recht.
> Nach 9. Parkbesuch hat sich die VR-Felge in einer Wurzelpassage auf der Maribor DH verabschiedet.
> Also her mit den Vorschlägen.
> ...



Ich hab die SupraD genommen und bin zufrieden. Mit Novatecnaben und Sapim D-Light ist der Satz kaum schwerer und mit Onza Ibex hält man auch das gesamtgewicht mit SV13. Hat ein paar Minidellen von Durchschlägen gekriegt, die sieht man aber nur durch das Chrom und mit mehr Lufdruck wär das auch nicht passiert.


----------



## Schiltrac (26. Oktober 2012)

alles zu aktuellen DH-Reifen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=513833


----------



## Astgabel (26. Oktober 2012)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> alles zu aktuellen DH-Reifen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=513833



THX


----------



## mystic83 (26. Oktober 2012)

Bis wieviel kg taugt den die 250er Feder im tues 2.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Oktober 2012)

mystic83 schrieb:


> Bis wieviel kg taugt den die 250er Feder im tues 2.0


 
Kommt auf deine Fahrstil an


----------



## mystic83 (26. Oktober 2012)

Mag gerne etwas Feedback! Aber mich interessiert mehr der gewichtsbereich!  75+


----------



## Downhiller16129 (26. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
bin gerade am überlegen mir das neue tues ltd zuzulegen, bin mir aber überhaupt nicht schlüssig wegen der richtigen Rahmengröße. Hat von euch jemand im Raum Stuttgart, München oder Salzburg das 2.0 entweder Rahmengröße M oder L? Vielleicht könnte man sich ja kurz treffen dass ich es mal probieren kann.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Astgabel (27. Oktober 2012)

Die größenangaben von yt sind schon recht genau. Wie groß bist denn?


----------



## Downhiller16129 (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin 1,87. 
Müsste dann eigentlich ein L nehmen, allerdings konnte ich mich nur auf ein Tues 2.0 in M setzen und hab ich gleich wohlgefühlt. Das einzige L auf dem saß, war das Tues und dass fand ich etwas groß.


----------



## timtrail (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube der normale biker merkt keinen Unterschied zwischen einem "M" und "L" tues 2.0 das macht so wenig aus, zudem ist das "normale" tues länger als das 2.0


----------



## ale2812 (27. Oktober 2012)

timtrail schrieb:


> Ich glaube der normale biker merkt keinen Unterschied zwischen einem "M" und "L" tues 2.0 das macht so wenig aus, zudem ist das "normale" tues länger als das 2.0


es ist echt der wahnsinn, was hier für dreck gepostet wird. wenn du den unterschied zwischen den rahmengrößen nicht merkst ist das bemerkenswert, aber lass es doch bitte niemanden wissen <.<

mein tipp: kauf dir am besten den rahmen in S - den unterschied zur L merkt man eh nicht 


im ernst: bei deiner größe würde ich die L wählen, sollte dir das wirklich ungewohnt groß vorkommen, kannst du immer noch mit einem kurzen vorbau (bis 0mm) entgegenwirken. allerdings ist das auch eine erfahrungssache, wenn du schon immer lieber kleiner rahmen gefahren bist und daran gewohnt bist, wähl natürlich die M. alternativ kannste noch nach forchheim fahren...


----------



## Astgabel (27. Oktober 2012)

L Sollte passen. Zumal ein neues bike e erst mal eine eingewühnungsfase hat. 

Falls es doch zu groß seine sollte kannst du immernoch das hinterrad nen cm nach vorn versetzten und wie ale2812 schon geschrieben hat nen andern vorbau nehmen und mit dem drehwinkel des lenker kann man auch ich ein paar mm spielen.


----------



## timtrail (27. Oktober 2012)

Ja, echt der Wahnsinn... 
Zeig mir mal bitte den kürzeren vorbau der gegen 0 mm hat und an das Tues passt ale2812.
Sry hab kein boq mich hier so anmachen zu lassen, bin raus...


----------



## duke83 (27. Oktober 2012)

is halt auch immer n bisschen Geschmackssache, ich fahr mit meinen 1,83 immer grad so noch n M-Rahmen (bei YT) wobei L sicher auch gehen würde, aber ich mag's halt einfach so lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (27. Oktober 2012)

ale2812 schrieb:


> mein tipp: kauf dir am besten den rahmen in S - den unterschied zur L merkt man eh nicht


Würde ich auch machen, da spart man ordentlich Gewicht! 
 @timtrail: Wer so einen Bockmist postet, muss auch damit rechen, undezent darauf hingewiesen zu werden. Besser so, als wenn keiner was dazu schreibt und Andere auch noch glabuen, dass richtig ist, was hier so geschrieben wird.


----------



## ale2812 (27. Oktober 2012)

timtrail schrieb:


> Ja, echt der Wahnsinn...
> Zeig mir mal bitte den kürzeren vorbau der gegen 0 mm hat und an das Tues passt ale2812.
> Sry hab kein boq mich hier so anmachen zu lassen, bin raus...



kürzere gibt es eine menge, mit 0 mm: Onoff Stoic DH Integrated FG
wird im mondraker summon montiert. sehe keinen grund weshalb der nicht ans tues passen sollte.


----------



## Agile (28. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir das Tues 2.0 zulegen sollte. Eigentlich war ja das Demo 8.1 2013 mein Traumbike,aber wenn man sieht das Specialized billigere Bremsen als im Vorjahr etc montiert,möchte ich deren Firmenpolitik nicht unterstützen und soviel für ein Bike ausgeben,welches an den Komponenten spart.
Die Komponenten des Tues sind ja um Welten besser als die des Demos.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Rahmen eines Tues 2.0 aus?  Wurde die Schwachstelle von gebrochenen Kettenstreben mit dem 2012er Modell behoben?
Seit ihr alle mit dem Service/Support/Wartezeiten von YT zufrieden,wenn mal Ersatzteile oder Reperaturen/Schäden anfallen?


----------



## Mirko29 (28. Oktober 2012)

Die Schwachstelle war schon Anfang 2011 behoben und betraf nur 2010er Rahmen. Von gebrochenen 2012er 2.0er Rahmen ist mir zumindest nichts bekannt...


----------



## Agile (28. Oktober 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Die Schwachstelle war schon Anfang 2011 behoben und betraf nur 2010er Rahmen. Von gebrochenen 2012er 2.0er Rahmen ist mir zumindest nichts bekannt...



Klingt schonmal gut...von den Komponenten wäre das Tues das bessere Bike als das Demo 8.1 2013  ( obwohl ich dies NEU zum gleichen Preis eines Tues 2.0 bekommen würde )


Son Mist..Medium wieder ausverkauft


----------



## Paran0id (28. Oktober 2012)

Sprichst du vom Ltd oder vom normalen Tues 2.0?

Ah wohl das normale, ich würde dir empfehlen mal da anzurufen wegen dem ausverkauft Status. Die werden auch für nächstes Jahr sicherlich ein normales Tues 2.0 anbieten, evtl. aber mit etwas anderer Austattung/Design.


----------



## Agile (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich meine das tues 2.0.  Mir sagt die BOS Dämpfung vom LTD nicht so zu.Service,Reperatur,Ersatzteile von BOS,sind mit langen Wartezeiten verbunden.Darum lieber die Boxxer r2c2.
Hab denen mal ne Email gesendet..mal gucken  Bis Ende April 2013 muss es daheim stehen.


----------



## Schnitte (29. Oktober 2012)

Bis Ende april könnte bei YT schwierig werden, falls du das tues 2.0 2013 erwerben willst


----------



## Agile (29. Oktober 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> Bis Ende april könnte bei YT schwierig werden, falls du das tues 2.0 2013 erwerben willst



So lange Wartezeiten bei yt?  0_O

Wie lange wartet man so in der Regel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Oktober 2012)

Agile schrieb:


> So lange Wartezeiten bei yt?  0_O
> 
> Wie lange wartet man so in der Regel?


 
Wartezeiten hängen davon ab, welches Modell du möchtest.


----------



## Thiel (29. Oktober 2012)

1-2 Monate laenger sind keine Seltenheit.


----------



## Agile (29. Oktober 2012)

Thiel schrieb:


> 1-2 Monate laenger sind keine Seltenheit.


Danke, gut zu wissen. Wenn ich das Tues2.0  haben möchte, muss ich das in Kauf nehmen.
Hoffe nur, dass Grösse Medium bald lagernd ist.


----------



## tool (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich auch.


----------



## PioneerPixel (29. Oktober 2012)

Hallo hat evtl. schon jemand einen einfachen Service am CCDB gemacht und Erfahrung damit ? 
Beim Setup einstellen hat sich bei mir eine der LowSpeed Schrauben gelöst. Der Dämpfer war also kurz offen und hat nun zwar geringfügig aber etwas an öl verloren. 

Kann ich das selbst auffüllen und auch die Druck im Piggy und den Stand des IFP kontrollieren ?


----------



## ale2812 (29. Oktober 2012)

PioneerPixel schrieb:


> Hallo hat evtl. schon jemand einen einfachen Service am CCDB gemacht und Erfahrung damit ?
> Beim Setup einstellen hat sich bei mir eine der LowSpeed Schrauben gelöst. Der Dämpfer war also kurz offen und hat nun zwar geringfügig aber etwas an öl verloren.
> 
> Kann ich das selbst auffüllen und auch die Druck im Piggy und den Stand des IFP kontrollieren ?



deine frage wurde glaube ich hier auch gestellt: 
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Cane-Creek-Ask-Us-Anything.html

vll hilft dir das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agile (29. Oktober 2012)

tool schrieb:


> Ich auch.



Hab soeben eine Email von Yt bekommen.
Dieses jahr ist das Tues 2.0 Medium ausverkauft.


----------



## Baxter75 (29. Oktober 2012)

dann bestell jetzt schon mal das 2013 Modell,damit du es zeitig kriegst


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Oktober 2012)

Agile schrieb:


> Hab soeben eine Email von Yt bekommen.
> Dieses jahr ist das Tues 2.0 Medium ausverkauft.


 
Dann nimm doch das LTD am 12.12.12


----------



## Agile (29. Oktober 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> dann bestell jetzt schon mal das 2013 Modell,damit du es zeitig kriegst



Das Problem man kann das heuer kein Medium auswählen,auch nicht das 2013er.

Das LTD kommt mir nicht in Frage. Alleine wegen der BOS Gabel+Dämpfer. ( lange Lieferzeiten für Ersatzteile, Service etc )


----------



## Baxter75 (29. Oktober 2012)

dann solltest du regelmäßig mal bei YT auf der seite gucken und sobald der balken grün is ,gleich eins bestellen


----------



## Agile (29. Oktober 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> dann solltest du regelmäßig mal bei YT auf der seite gucken und sobald der balken grün is ,gleich eins bestellen



Werde ich machen


----------



## Baxter75 (29. Oktober 2012)

wenn du ganz viel glück hast ,gehen schon mal gut 17 wochen ins Land


----------



## Agile (29. Oktober 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> wenn du ganz viel glück hast ,gehen schon mal gut 17 wochen ins Land



Puh,das is ne lange Zeit.
 @_Freerider1504_:   das LTD sieht Hammer aus....die komponenten sind echt Top. Wenn nur die BOS Elemente nicht wären.


----------



## Baxter75 (29. Oktober 2012)

ja,das is ne sehr lange Zeit ,leider   aber soll ja die woche kommen


----------



## Agile (29. Oktober 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> ja,das is ne sehr lange Zeit ,leider   aber soll ja die woche kommen



WOW so lange wartest schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (29. Oktober 2012)

Agile schrieb:


> WOW so lange wartest schon?



18.6.2012 bestellt


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. Oktober 2012)

Agile schrieb:


> Puh,das is ne lange Zeit.
> @_Freerider1504_:   das LTD sieht Hammer aus....die komponenten sind echt Top. Wenn nur die BOS Elemente nicht wären.



Verkauf die halt und mit der Restkohle fährst du in den Urlaub.


----------



## Agile (29. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es schon jemanden hier im Forum,der die BOS Gabel/Dämpfer fährt und ein bissl darüber berichten möchte?

Unglaublich wie da YT mit dem LTD ein Bike um die 3000.- anbieten kann. Alleine die Laufräder kosten 1300/Laufradsatz  O_O

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go..._12x150_mm-12x157_mm,_schwarz_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


----------



## Mirko29 (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke eher das der Preis pro Laufradsatz ist, aber ist trotzdem ne ganz schöne Hausnummer


----------



## ORei (29. Oktober 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> 18.6.2012 bestellt


 @baxter Hi, hast du denn heute schon ne DHL TrackingNr. bekommen?
Ich hab nämlich erst am 03.10.2012 bestellt.
Und sitz wie auf Kohlen


----------



## Baxter75 (29. Oktober 2012)

ORei schrieb:


> @baxter Hi, hast du denn heute schon ne DHL TrackingNr. bekommen?
> Ich hab nämlich erst am 03.10.2012 bestellt.
> Und sitz wie auf Kohlen



nee leider noch nicht ,kohle is letzte woche montag raus gegangen ..mein letzter stand war KW 43 ,das ich es kriegen sollte ..
hast du schon ne Trackingnr. ???


----------



## Avatas (29. Oktober 2012)

Agile schrieb:


> Das LTD kommt mir nicht in Frage. Alleine wegen der BOS Gabel+Dämpfer. ( lange Lieferzeiten für Ersatzteile, Service etc )



War bei mir auch der Grund kein LTD zu nehmen. Die Teile einzeln verkloppen und dafür neue boxxer + vivid/ccdb ist am Ende ein Nullsummenspiel in , nur eben mit Arbeit verbunden.
Hab auf die Ankündigung des LTD gewartet und dann ein normales in M bestellt, ging vor ein paar Wochen zu Glück noch.

Das mit der Lieferzeit ist allerdings echt nervig. Irgendeinen Nachteil muss der Preis für das Angebot ja haben.


----------



## Agile (29. Oktober 2012)

Avatas schrieb:


> War bei mir auch der Grund kein LTD zu nehmen. Die Teile einzeln verkloppen und dafür neue boxxer + vivid/ccdb ist am Ende ein Nullsummenspiel in , nur eben mit Arbeit verbunden.
> Hab auf die Ankündigung des LTD gewartet und dann ein normales in M bestellt, ging vor ein paar Wochen zu Glück noch.
> 
> Das mit der Lieferzeit ist allerdings echt nervig. Irgendeinen Nachteil muss der Preis für das Angebot ja haben.



Mit einer Boxxer r2c2 / wc und nem Vivid wäre das LTD der Hammer!


----------



## Paran0id (29. Oktober 2012)

Findest bestimmt jemanden der mit dir tauscht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cliomare (29. Oktober 2012)

Lasst euch nicht von den UVPs der Komponenten blenden!

Die sind doch sowieso ein Witz. Werden extra hoch angesetzt, damit jeder meint: "ach wie geil, was sind das für Hammer Komponenten".
Hab mal die Händlerpreisliste für Fox Gabeln in den USA gesehen: Händlerpreis ca. 1/3 der UVPs für Endkunden.

Auf diese Weise wird bei vielen Komponenten versucht, ein Nobelimage zu erzeugen: UVPs extrem hoch, die wahren OEM Preise dagegen billiger wie bei vielen Komponenten, die im Handel nur einen Bruchteil kosten.


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. Oktober 2012)

Ist doch wurscht. Das Bos-Fahrwerk kannst du locker fÃ¼r 1500â¬ verkaufen. DafÃ¼r kannst du dir 3 Boxxer und 3 Vivids kaufen.


----------



## ORei (29. Oktober 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> nee leider noch nicht ,kohle is letzte woche montag raus gegangen ..mein letzter stand war KW 43 ,das ich es kriegen sollte ..
> hast du schon ne Trackingnr. ???




Nö leider auch nicht.
Als ich bestellt habe war der Status immer bei Kw 44, seither hat sich bei mir nichts getan. So ne kleine mini Info wäre schon TOP.
Hoffentlich geht es diese Woche noch über die Bühne.
Wenigstens noch ein paar mal den Hometrail abfetzen, bevor der Winter voll richtig ernst macht.


----------



## ORei (29. Oktober 2012)

Hat irgendjemand ne Info ob heute schon Tues 2.0 ausgeliefert wurden?


----------



## Downhiller16129 (29. Oktober 2012)

Was habt ihr denn gegen das BOS Farhwerk???


----------



## Thiel (29. Oktober 2012)

Schlechter Support und anscheinend keine Teile an Endkunden.

Wenn ich keine Teile bekommen kann um meinen Dämpfer und meine Gabel warten / reparieren zu können, kauf ich die erst garnicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Get_down (29. Oktober 2012)

Sagt mal, es hat keiner zufällig vor, mehrer Tues Ltd. zu kaufen und eins genau dann zu verkaufen wenn ich 3000 überhab?!  Des is nämlich sehr geil!


----------



## Avatas (29. Oktober 2012)

Downhiller16129 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn gegen das BOS Farhwerk???


 Angenommen im Mai/Juni wird Dir die Gabel undicht (Luftfeder...), weil eine Dichtung  abgenutzt ist. Bis da die Gabel vom Service von BOS zurück kommt, ist die  Saison vorbei.
gerade bei einem downhiller (Materialschlacht ftw) sollte man einfach an Ersatzteile rankommen. Wenn das nicht möglich ist, dann hat das in meinen Augen keinen Sinn.


----------



## Agile (29. Oktober 2012)

Avatas schrieb:


> Angenommen im Mai/Juni wird Dir die Gabel undicht (Luftfeder...), weil eine Dichtung  abgenutzt ist. Bis da die Gabel vom Service von BOS zurück kommt, ist die  Saison vorbei.
> gerade bei einem downhiller (Materialschlacht ftw) sollte man einfach an Ersatzteile rankommen. Wenn das nicht möglich ist, dann hat das in meinen Augen keinen Sinn.



So sehe ich das auch !


----------



## B.Scheuert (30. Oktober 2012)

Agile schrieb:


> Mit einer Boxxer r2c2 / wc und nem Vivid wäre das LTD der Hammer!


 Eine mittelmäßig gute Gabel passt irgendwie nicht ins Gesamtkonzept...



cliomare schrieb:


> Auf diese Weise wird bei vielen Komponenten versucht, ein Nobelimage zu erzeugen: UVPs extrem hoch, die wahren OEM Preise dagegen billiger wie bei vielen Komponenten, die im Handel nur einen Bruchteil kosten.


So drückt man sich auch in den OEM-Markt: Fox verdrängt durch günstige OEM-Preise die Konkurrenz bei Kompletträdern und finanziert das durch verdammt teure Endkundenpreise. Das Spiel funktioniert, da der Hype/das Marketing gut funktioniert. Genug Kunden glauben, die besten("teuer=gut") Teile zu fahren und sind dann auch bereit, Mondpreise für Aftermaket-Ware zu zahlen. Eigentlich wärs lustig, wenn die Auswirkungen auf den gesamten Markt nicht so negativ wären.


----------



## LordLinchpin (30. Oktober 2012)

was glaubst du was du alles aus ner "mittelmäßigen gabel " rausholen kannst? die kriegst du mit n bisschen arbeit locker auf 40 niveau


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. Oktober 2012)

Die Sache ist das du die Idylle für das Vielfache einer Boxxer verkaufen kannst.


----------



## cliomare (30. Oktober 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Die Sache ist das du die Idylle für das Vielfache einer Boxxer verkaufen kannst.




Bloß weil das Zeug einen hohen Listenpreis hat, heißts nicht automatisch dass man auch sehr viel dafür bekommt. Vor allem wenn dann mehrere Leute diesselbe Idee haben.

Wenn man Glück hat, bekommt man die Komponenten zu einem guten Preis weg. Wenn man Pech hat, ists viel Arbeit und bringt lang nicht so viel wie erhofft (alles schon erlebt).


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. Oktober 2012)

Dy Rare kriegst du Anfang nächster Saison neu mit Glück vielleicht etwas unter 2k. 1k sollte also schon drin sein und das allein reicht schon für Boxxer und Vivid.

Musst halt Geduld haben. Ist eh klar das irgendwelche Honks ankommen "ist doch Yt musste mir schenken weil schlechtes Karma und ich bin Schüler"


----------



## Agile (30. Oktober 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> was glaubst du was du alles aus ner "mittelmäßigen gabel " rausholen kannst? die kriegst du mit n bisschen arbeit locker auf 40 niveau



Bitte genauere Details


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. Oktober 2012)

Du musst darauf hoffen das die Boxxer sauber gearbeitet ist und läuft ohne sich zu verkanten. Generell läuft sie zäher wegen den Maßen. Sollte deshalb auch regelmäßig im Casting das Öl ersetzt werden und zwischen die Öl- und Staubabstreifer Fett rein. Mission Control-Verstellung funktioniert auch erst in einem sinnvoll (Druckstufe, spürbaren) Bereich wenn man die Vorspannung auf die Shims erhöht die auch gerne mal klappern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (30. Oktober 2012)

Agile schrieb:


> Bitte genauere Details


Man muss die Gabel ausbauen und eine 888 mit RC3 Evo Dämpfung einbauen.


----------



## LordLinchpin (30. Oktober 2012)

also viele tipps kriegt man schon im netz und den rest verrate ich nur ungerne (also eher nicht, aber da geht ne menge)


----------



## ORei (30. Oktober 2012)

@Baxter75 irgendwelche Neuigkeiten zu deinem Tues?
Auf der Yt Hp tut sich ja gar nix, immernoch KW 44


----------



## yoyo (31. Oktober 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> also viele tipps kriegt man schon im netz und den rest verrate ich nur ungerne (also eher nicht, aber da geht ne menge)



Raketenforschergeheimnisse.


----------



## Baxter75 (31. Oktober 2012)

@ORei 

wird erst nächste woche was


----------



## mystic83 (31. Oktober 2012)

Was für eine Feder fährt ihr bei welchem Gewicht beim vivid im tues 2.0


----------



## vldiablo (31. Oktober 2012)

ich hab mal eine frage ich möchte mir ein freeride bike holen kann mich aber nicht entscheiden zwischen kona entourage dl oder not0n 2.0 würde damit auch downhillstrecken fahren welches wäre da besser geeignetkönnt ihr mir da was zu sagen


----------



## Baxter75 (31. Oktober 2012)

die Tues 2.0 die jetzt ausgeliefert werden,sollen ,werden wohl mit nem BOS Stoy RaRe ausgeliefert


----------



## mystic83 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich ne 250er oder 275er 
Verbauen soll!  Jetzt ist ne 225er drin und die ist zu weich! 75kg +


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikebuster90 (31. Oktober 2012)

mystic83 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich ne 250er oder 275er
> Verbauen soll!  Jetzt ist ne 225er drin und die ist zu weich! 75kg +




http://www.mojo.co.uk/springcalculator.html  damit kannste es ausrechnen lassen, bei mir (anderes bike) hat's gepasst, beim kumpel auch


----------



## mystic83 (31. Oktober 2012)

Mich interessieren eigentlich erfahrungswerte! Aber danke!


----------



## Agile (1. November 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> die Tues 2.0 die jetzt ausgeliefert werden,sollen ,werden wohl mit nem BOS Stoy RaRe ausgeliefert



Stimmt nicht! YT hat mir auf meine Email geantwortet:
YT>
Das Tues 2.0 kostet 2499,ab dem 1.12 kostet es 2599.-.
Jedoch sind bei beiden Angeboten schon die 2013er Versionen  von den auf der HP angegebenen Teilen verbaut.
Änderungen gab es bei allen Teilen der SRAM Gruppe ( SRAM,RS,Avid,Truvativ). Die aktuellen Komponenten auf der HP sind schon die 2013er Parts.
Beim Rahmen und Division Teilen gibt es keine Änderungen.


----------



## yoobee (1. November 2012)

vldiablo schrieb:


> ich hab mal eine frage ich möchte mir ein freeride bike holen kann mich aber nicht entscheiden zwischen kona entourage dl oder not0n 2.0 würde damit auch downhillstrecken fahren welches wäre da besser geeignetkönnt ihr mir da was zu sagen



Das Kona wird auch viel gelobt, ist aber simpel ausgestattet und hat vorn und hinten 10mm weniger Federweg, als das Noton. Letzteres kostet zwar 500,- mehr, würde ich aber in jedem Fall vorziehen. Mit dem kannst Du von Slopestyle bis Downhill alles fahren.


----------



## LordLinchpin (1. November 2012)

das kona hat die stärken eher richtung dh. und dieser eine cm fw vorne fällt garantiert nicht auf


----------



## ORei (1. November 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> @_ORei_
> 
> wird erst nächste woche was




Ja hab auch ne Mail bekommen.
Bei mir wirds sogar Ende nächste Woche.
Naja wenigsten ist der Schnee wieder weg.
Aber Albstadt hat schon zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (1. November 2012)

Agile schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht! YT hat mir auf meine Email geantwortet:
> YT>
> Das Tues 2.0 kostet 2499,ab dem 1.12 kostet es 2599.-.
> Jedoch sind bei beiden Angeboten schon die 2013er Versionen  von den auf der HP angegebenen Teilen verbaut.
> ...



dann werden nur ein paar Tues 2.0 mit nem BOS Dämpfer ausgeliefert


----------



## Avatas (1. November 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> dann werden nur ein paar Tues 2.0 mit nem BOS Dämpfer ausgeliefert



Wo hast du denn die Info her? Ich hab mir das normale Tues 2.0 bestellt, weil ich genau dieses BOS-Geraffel nicht haben wollte.


----------



## Agile (1. November 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> dann werden nur ein paar Tues 2.0 mit nem BOS Dämpfer ausgeliefert




Da liegst du falsch. Stell hier keine Gerüchte in das Forum.
Laut YT wird das Tues nur mit den Komponenten,die auf der HP angegeben werden
ausgeliefert. Auch die 2013er Modelle bleiben gleich.

Und wenn das wirklich so ist,würde ich vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten,da der Vertragsabschluss mit den angegeben Parts der HP abgeschlossen wurde.


----------



## Mirko29 (1. November 2012)

Quatsch... Bos mitnehmen, für 400 Euro verkaufen und für 150 nen vivid holen.


----------



## Agile (1. November 2012)

Geht ums Prinzip. Warum soll ich überhaupt ein Bike mit den Parts annehmen,wenn ich das nicht bestellt habe.
Es gibt sicher genug Leute die sich das nicht antun wollen,Teile verkaufen,neue bestellen,einzubauen etc etc.
Wenn du Pech hast,bleibst auf den BOS Dämpfer sitzen.
Alleine schon nervig genug,dass einge hier schon 17 Wochen auf das Bike warten und niemand eine genaue Information bekommt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. November 2012)

Ich finds grundsätzlich okay das Yt sich in Einzelfällen flexibel zeigt auch wenn es anderen Kunden gegenüber etwas unfair ist.


----------



## Agile (1. November 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich finds grundsätzlich okay das Yt sich in Einzelfällen flexibel zeigt auch wenn es anderen Kunden gegenüber etwas unfair ist.



Hast schon Recht, für den einen Kunden ist es in Ordnung, dem anderen nicht.


----------



## Astgabel (1. November 2012)

Ich hab im mom die 275 er feder drin. Werde aber auf 300 wechseln da ich den ganzen federweg hinten schon ausreize. Homtrail drop's von max 1.5m in recht flacher landung. Allerdings 83kg+. Denke das du mit einer 275 ganz gut zurecht kommen solltest.


----------



## SKa-W (1. November 2012)

Agile schrieb:


> Geht ums Prinzip. Warum soll ich überhaupt ein Bike mit den Parts annehmen,wenn ich das nicht bestellt habe.
> Es gibt sicher genug Leute die sich das nicht antun wollen,Teile verkaufen,neue bestellen,einzubauen etc etc.
> Wenn du Pech hast,bleibst auf den BOS Dämpfer sitzen.
> Alleine schon nervig genug,dass einge hier schon 17 Wochen auf das Bike warten und niemand eine genaue Information bekommt.



Sagmal, woher hast du denn soviele Erfahrungen mit BOS und dem Service von BOS?

Du/ihr schimpft hier seit 3 Seiten über alle BOS Parts und den ach so miserablen Service, woher kommt den das ganze Wissen? Bist du selbst schon Teile gefahren und hattest du selber schon Probleme mit dem Service? Oder wieder nur alles im Netz gelesen?

Ich hab vor meiner Dorado kurzzeitig ne Idyle Rare gefahren und fand die Gabel immer Spitze. Ich hatte mit dem Service auch keinerlei Probleme, genauso wie 3 meiner Kollegen. Hätte ich die Idyle nicht zuruckgeben müssen und ne Dorado gefunden, würd ich sie immernoch fahren.


----------



## Agile (1. November 2012)

SKa-W schrieb:


> Sagmal, woher hast du denn soviele Erfahrungen mit BOS und dem Service von BOS?
> 
> Du/ihr schimpft hier seit 3 Seiten über alle BOS Parts und den ach so miserablen Service, woher kommt den das ganze Wissen? Bist du selbst schon Teile gefahren und hattest du selber schon Probleme mit dem Service? Oder wieder nur alles im Netz gelesen?
> 
> Ich hab vor meiner Dorado kurzzeitig ne Idyle Rare gefahren und fand die Gabel immer Spitze. Ich hatte mit dem Service auch keinerlei Probleme, genauso wie 3 meiner Kollegen. Hätte ich die Idyle nicht zuruckgeben müssen und ne Dorado gefunden, würd ich sie immernoch fahren.



Ich will BOS nicht schlecht machen,sicherlich gute Dämpfer und Gabeln. Man hört ja im amerikanischen Forum gutes darüber.
Leider kenne genug ausn Bikepark die ihre Bikes einstellen mussten,weil der Service von BOS mies war. 2 Monate auf Teile warten ist inakzeptabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 148456 (1. November 2012)

Agile schrieb:


> Ich will BOS nicht schlecht machen,sicherlich gute Dämpfer und Gabeln. Man hört ja im amerikanischen Forum gutes darüber.
> Leider kenne genug ausn Bikepark die ihre Bikes einstellen mussten,weil der Service von BOS mies war. 2 Monate auf Teile warten ist inakzeptabel.



Aber 3 Monate auf ein komplettes Rad warten is geil oder wie?


----------



## Agile (1. November 2012)

Barricade schrieb:


> Aber 3 Monate auf ein komplettes Rad warten is geil oder wie?



Wer wartet denn 3 Monate auf ein Bike? Ich hab noch keines bestellt.
Da musst du Baxter75 fragen warum er schon 17 Wochen wartet.
Ausserdem während einer Saison mit BOS Probleme zu haben ist ein Unterschied als wenn ich im Vorhinein schon weiß,dass YT lange Lieferzeiten hat,welche ich vor der Saison bei einer bestellung einkalkulieren kann.


----------



## Schiltrac (1. November 2012)

SKa-W schrieb:


> Sagmal, woher hast du denn soviele Erfahrungen mit BOS und dem Service von BOS?
> 
> Du/ihr schimpft hier seit 3 Seiten über alle BOS Parts und den ach so miserablen Service, woher kommt den das ganze Wissen? Bist du selbst schon Teile gefahren und hattest du selber schon Probleme mit dem Service? Oder wieder nur alles im Netz gelesen?
> 
> Ich hab vor meiner Dorado kurzzeitig ne Idyle Rare gefahren und fand die Gabel immer Spitze. Ich hatte mit dem Service auch keinerlei Probleme, genauso wie 3 meiner Kollegen. Hätte ich die Idyle nicht zuruckgeben müssen und ne Dorado gefunden, würd ich sie immernoch fahren.


 

Es geht sicher auch darum, dass man für eine Boxxer oder eine t8 oder fourty,... bei jedem Händler oder Onlinehändler ganz leicht an die wichtigsten Ersatzteile kommt und die dann nach 2-3 Tagen zuhause hat. Wenn ich im I-net hingegen nach Teilen von Bos suche, finde ich praktisch keinen Onlinehändler der sowas anbietet. 
Hat jetzt nicht direkt was mit Service zu tun, aber bei Bos muss man wohl über Umwege zu Ersatzteilen kommen....


----------



## Avatas (1. November 2012)

SKa-W schrieb:


> Sagmal, woher hast du denn soviele Erfahrungen mit BOS und dem Service von BOS?
> 
> Du/ihr schimpft hier seit 3 Seiten über alle BOS Parts und den ach so miserablen Service, woher kommt den das ganze Wissen? Bist du selbst schon Teile gefahren und hattest du selber schon Probleme mit dem Service? Oder wieder nur alles im Netz gelesen?



Von Rock Shox gibts jedes Einzelteil und Spezialwerkzeug zu kaufen sowie seitenweise Service-Anleitung. Wenn Dir da in der Saison eine Dichtung undicht wird oder sonstwas defekt wird, bei Stürzen abbricht etc. kannst das sehr problemlos selbst machen. Kostet 1std Arbeit und 20 (je nach defekt). Das kannst bei BOS einfach vergessen. Einpacken, wegschicken, 150 Service zahlen und mind. 1 Monat warten. Ganz großes Kino.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (1. November 2012)

Avatas schrieb:


> Von Rock Shox gibts jedes Einzelteil und Spezialwerkzeug zu kaufen sowie seitenweise Service-Anleitung. Wenn Dir da in der Saison eine Dichtung undicht wird oder sonstwas defekt wird, bei Stürzen abbricht etc. kannst das sehr problemlos selbst machen. Kostet 1std Arbeit und 20 (je nach defekt). Das kannst bei BOS einfach vergessen. Einpacken, wegschicken, 150 Service zahlen und mind. 1 Monat warten. Ganz großes Kino.



Ist natürlich echt dumm wenns keine Teile gibt für Privatpersonen!


----------



## mystic83 (1. November 2012)

Es nervt langsam immer nur über die Lieferzeiten zu jammern! Man kann es aus der Homepage entnehmen und rechnest halt vorher schon 4 Wochen dazu (Erfahrungswert)! Ich hab's so gemacht bei mir stand damals kW 36 in der Homepage und ich bekam ein Mail von yt das  es schon kw35 ausgeliefert wird! So wars dann auch! Ich hab aber eher mit kw40 gerechnet darum war die Freude umso grösser!


----------



## Avatas (1. November 2012)

Barricade schrieb:


> Ist natürlich echt dumm wenns keine Teile gibt für Privatpersonen!



Du würdest auch hinnehmen deine komplette Wohnzimmerlampe für einen Glühbirnenwechsel zum Hersteller schicken zu müssen?


----------



## Deleted 148456 (1. November 2012)

Avatas schrieb:


> Du würdest auch hinnehmen deine komplette Wohnzimmerlampe für einen Glühbirnenwechsel zum Hersteller schicken zu müssen?



? Kreativer vergleich^^


----------



## LordLinchpin (2. November 2012)

mit diskutieren haben die es hier nicht so wie du merkst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (2. November 2012)

Ich versteh den Grund für die Diskussion nicht. Wenn ich ein normales Tues bestelle und statt dem Vivid nen, wie bei Bos üblich, einen auf den Rahmen abgestimmten S*toy rare bekomme, ist das einzige was ich sage "vielen Dank" 

Das wäre so als wenn ich nen Bmw 316 bestelle und fürs selbe Geld nen 320 bekomme. Da sag ich doch auch nicht das ich den nicht will, oder?


----------



## Agile (2. November 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Grund für die Diskussion nicht. Wenn ich ein normales Tues bestelle und statt dem Vivid nen, wie bei Bos üblich, einen auf den Rahmen abgestimmten S*toy rare bekomme, ist das einzige was ich sage "vielen Dank"
> 
> Das wäre so als wenn ich nen Bmw 316 bestelle und fürs selbe Geld nen 320 bekomme. Da sag ich doch auch nicht das ich den nicht will, oder?



Wenn aber gerade deswegen einer das Tues bestellt,wegen dem Vivid,ist das nicht so toll.


----------



## Avatas (2. November 2012)

Barricade schrieb:


> ? Kreativer vergleich^^



ja schon. Der Kern der Aussage hat aber für mich bestand.
Für mich ist es einfach ein klarer Nachteil, wenn ich keinerlei Ersatzteile zu Gabeln/Dämpfer erhalten kann, weil diese Verschleißteile beinhalten.


----------



## fone (2. November 2012)

Agile schrieb:


> Wenn aber gerade deswegen einer das Tues bestellt,wegen dem Vivid,ist das nicht so toll.



dem ist dann sowieso nicht mehr zu helfen. so what?


----------



## Agile (2. November 2012)

fone schrieb:


> dem ist dann sowieso nicht mehr zu helfen. so what?



Warum? Es bleibt jedem überlassen was er für sein Geld möchte.
Wenn jemand kein BOS haben möchte,bitte lass ihm doch seine Entscheidung.Von mir aus kauf du dir BOS Dämpfer,Gabel,kannst dir auch nen  BOS Sticker auf die Stirn kleben.


----------



## Blenni (2. November 2012)

Jetzt wirds unsachlich. Kritik üben kann jeder, einstecken kann kaum einer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agile (2. November 2012)

Blenni schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds unsachlich. Kritik üben kann jeder, einstecken kann kaum einer!



Hast volkommen Recht. Das eigentlich Thema wird schon lange verfehlt. Hier geht es um YT Bikes und nicht um persönliche Vorlieben einzelner Parts und deren Diskussion.


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. November 2012)

Das ist doch in erster Linie ein Luxusproblem. Stell den Bos für 300 in den Bikemarkt und der ist schneller weg als du gucken kannst.


----------



## fone (2. November 2012)

Agile schrieb:


> Warum?


warum?
weil es unsinn ist, den verbauten dämpfer als entscheidungskriterium für (oder gegen) ein downhillbike heranzuziehen.


----------



## mystic83 (2. November 2012)

Wahrscheinlich merken die meisten den Unterschied   zwischen vivid und bos beim fahren eh nicht! Langsam wird's langweilig! Ich freu mich schon auf billige bos Parts im bikemarkt!


----------



## teatimetom (2. November 2012)

241er Dämpfer CCDB / Vivid und BOS können bei mir preisgünstig entsorgt werden !


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. November 2012)

werden aber 267er sein


----------



## Astgabel (2. November 2012)

mystic83 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich merken die meisten den Unterschied   zwischen vivid und bos beim fahren eh nicht! Langsam wird's langweilig! Ich freu mich schon auf billige bos Parts im bikekmarkt!



Dito


----------



## teatimetom (2. November 2012)

exotisches Sondermaß kauft eh niemand  
(Scott / Morewood / einige gibts die so Dämpfer brauchen)


----------



## Astgabel (2. November 2012)

Naja gibt ja noch die Gabel


----------



## Astgabel (2. November 2012)

Ach könnte einer mir bitte schnell mal den Durchmesser vom Sattelrohr sagen. Will auf schnellspanner umrüsten und bin im Moment 500 km vom Bike getrennt. Da ist schlecht mit messen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystic83 (3. November 2012)

Beim federrechner von Tune was gebe ich alles ein Gewicht ...... Ist alles klar! Wheeltravel? Ist da der federweg gemeint?


----------



## Mirko29 (3. November 2012)

Ja...


----------



## Astgabel (3. November 2012)

Wheeltravel ist dein federweg am hinterrad. Musst in zoll umrechnen sind dann 8,19


----------



## mystic83 (3. November 2012)

Passt dann hab ich's eh richtig gemacht! Danke


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. November 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> exotisches Sondermaß kauft eh niemand
> (Scott / Morewood / einige gibts die so Dämpfer brauchen)



Richtig, wer also einen 267er BOS abgeben möchte, mein Morewood freut sich.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (4. November 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Richtig, wer also einen 267er BOS abgeben möchte, mein Morewood freut sich.



.... mein Ghost wäre auch nicht abgeneigt.
Ernie


----------



## rush_dc (4. November 2012)

Mein 2.0 hätte auch nichts dagegen, obwohl mein vivid sich auch ganz gut fährt


----------



## Baxter75 (4. November 2012)

Meins hat auch nix dagegen ;-)


----------



## PierreA85 (5. November 2012)

hier mal einige Rahmen wo ein 267mm dÃ¤mpfer verbaut werden kann.
Ghost Northshore DH ab 2011, YT Tues 2.0, Intense M6, Corsair Crown, Corsair Maelstrom, Trek session 10, Morewood Makulu, Scott Gambler ab 2011, Cube Two15,Alutech Pudel, Alutech Keiler DH
aber besonderes viele anfragen hatte ich fÃ¼r den CCDB in 267mm bei 399â¬ nicht und da der BOS nicht als wunderdÃ¤mpfer angesehen wird  dÃ¼rften die preise noch niedriger werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## q_FTS_p (5. November 2012)

Wer zahlt auch 500â¬ fÃ¼r einen DÃ¤mpfer aus dem Bikemarkt, wenn er ihn neu vom HÃ¤ndler fÃ¼rs gleiche Geld bekommt?


----------



## PierreA85 (5. November 2012)

sorry hab gerade mal bei meinen abgelaufenen anzeigen geschaut waren nur 399 aber Anfang des Jahres waren es in der Länge noch 599 beim Händler mittlerweile noch 549


----------



## mystic83 (5. November 2012)

Da bin ich ja froh das ich mit dem vivid zufrieden bin und sonst gibt's ja günstige ccdb und dann bald auch BOS Dämpfer! Aber der Dämpfer sollte nicht das Kriterium für den kauf eines Bikes ausschlaggebend sein! Ach ja auch eine günstige BOS Gabel nehme ich auch gerne!


----------



## ale2812 (5. November 2012)

jetzt posten am beste nochmal alle einzeln, die meinen ihr rad würde sich auch über die bos gabel "freuen". 

die gabel zu tauschen, kann ich noch nachvollziehen, den dämpfer dagegen überhaupt nicht.


----------



## mystic83 (5. November 2012)

Gibt's ja nix zum aufregen! Darum gibt es 2 Modelle!


----------



## B.Scheuert (5. November 2012)

ale2812 schrieb:


> jetzt posten am beste nochmal alle einzeln, die meinen ihr rad würde sich auch über die bos gabel "freuen".


In meinem Rad steckt eine 888 Ti. Ich bin mir daher nicht sicher, ob das Rad sich freuen würde... Was soll ich jetzt tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (5. November 2012)

Interessant wäre zu wissen was 2013 kommt. Ist das Carbonbike am Start und zu welchem Preis? Wie werden die Bikes ausgestattet sein? Rückt das aktuelle Tues 2.0 nach unten und verdrängt das günstige Tues? Welche Farben wird es geben?
So ein paar Infos wären zur Entscheidungsfindung garnicht schlecht, denn ich weiß noch nicht, ob mich das Ltd. anmacht. Preis/Leistung ist top, aber optisch ist's leider ne Kirmesbude.


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. November 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> In meinem Rad steckt eine 888 Ti. Ich bin mir daher nicht sicher, ob das Rad sich freuen würde... Was soll ich jetzt tun?



Dein Rad freut sich über die bereits verbaute 888 Ti bestimmt mehr


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (6. November 2012)

Würd ich auch sagen  never change a running system


----------



## Mo(n)arch (7. November 2012)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Interessant wäre zu wissen was 2013 kommt. Ist das Carbonbike am Start und zu welchem Preis? Wie werden die Bikes ausgestattet sein? Rückt das aktuelle Tues 2.0 nach unten und verdrängt das günstige Tues? Welche Farben wird es geben?
> So ein paar Infos wären zur Entscheidungsfindung garnicht schlecht, denn ich weiß noch nicht, ob mich das Ltd. anmacht. Preis/Leistung ist top, aber optisch ist's leider ne Kirmesbude.


 
Kauf das Bike, wirf den Rahmen weg und kauf dir n anderen Rahmen.
Zum Glück sind dieses Jahr die Anbauteile mal in schwarz
Wer kann mir von den Bos Teilen berichten? Und nicht nur ob gut oder schlecht, sondern etwas detailliert bitte.


----------



## xpmtb (8. November 2012)

Hallo guys,

If someone sell his deemax ultimate pair from his Tues ltd for example, please let me know with a private message in english  I know someone that is looking for that.

Thanks.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (8. November 2012)

Ich selbst fahre auch einen BOS in meinem Morewood und halte ihn für das Beste was ich je gefahren bin. Allerdings geht dieses Gepfeife des hydraulischen Durchschlagschutzes einem echt auf den Senkel!
Wer sich also ein LTD. zulegen möchte sollte damit leben können.
Es sei denn es läuft beim RaRe anders, was ich allerdings nicht annehme...


----------



## chaos_one (8. November 2012)

Wer hat sein TUES 2.0 schon bekommen?


----------



## ORei (8. November 2012)

chaos_one schrieb:


> Wer hat sein TUES 2.0 schon bekommen?



Hi, also meins ist seit Dienstag in der Montage
bis jetzt hat sich aber am Sendestatus nix getan.
Scheis drauf......Gott bin ich happy
Noch ein paar Tage und dann.....lets Rock!!!


----------



## chaos_one (8. November 2012)

Servuz,gut mir geht´s ähnlich,am Sendestatus hat sich seit Dienstag auch nix geändert!
Hoffen wir mal das es wirklich nur ein paar Tage sind.
Bin gespannt wie der BOS RaRe funzt!!!

Ride on....


----------



## Mad_Maxl (8. November 2012)

Grüss euch, für mein Tues 2.0 hat sich heute der Lieferstatus von 20% auf 40% geändert. Ist demnach heute Nacht schon auf dem Weg zu mir.

Wir sind aus dem schlimmsten raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3loodymary (8. November 2012)

Meins is da 

nur hab ich ein problem ich bekomme den linken wie heist das ding dropout_tablets in fahrtrichtung nicht raus das steckt verdammt fest, gibt es da ne lösung ?? und zum zweiten kann ich den rechten zwar drehen aber wenn ich die gewindebuchse wieder einsetzen will, passt dieser nicht durch weil das schaltauge und der innere ring des konischen teils etwas (1mm) versetzt ist ... irgendwelche ratschläge ??? ach das mit der achse etwas verkanten hab ich schon versucht


----------



## Mirko29 (8. November 2012)

Das war/ist bei dem Bike von nem Kumpel auch so. Wir haben's mit ner Feile und etwas Gewalt hinbekommen


----------



## Baxter75 (8. November 2012)

meins is heute gekommen


----------



## Avatas (8. November 2012)

sind bei euch nun BOS Stoy oder Vivid verbaut?!


----------



## 3loodymary (9. November 2012)

bos stoy ...


----------



## 3loodymary (9. November 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Das war/ist bei dem Bike von nem Kumpel auch so. Wir haben's mit ner Feile und etwas Gewalt hinbekommen


war bei dem die linke seite  auch so extrem fest drinne ?? wenn ja, wie bekomm ich die raus ??


----------



## Baxter75 (9. November 2012)

Avatas schrieb:


> sind bei euch nun BOS Stoy oder Vivid verbaut?!



BOS Stoy Rare


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. November 2012)

3loodymary schrieb:


> war bei dem die linke seite  auch so extrem fest drinne ?? wenn ja, wie bekomm ich die raus ??



Kannst du nicht irgendwie dagegenklopfen?


----------



## Krawallo (9. November 2012)

Hab gestern abend endlich mein TuEs DH bekommen. Erfreulicherweise war eine Vivid Air anstatt der angekündigten Kage RC verbaut. Und eine endlos lange 400er Sattelstütze....wer denkt sich sowas aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (9. November 2012)

die Sattelstützen sind immer so lang. Hab noch kein DH Rad gesehen, bei dem die Sattelstütze von anfang an eine optimale Länge aufwies. Weswegen auch? Eine Standardstütze wird entsprechend verbaut, kürzen kannst die ja auch selber 
Viel Spaß mit dem Rad


----------



## B.Scheuert (9. November 2012)

Krawallo schrieb:


> Und eine endlos lange 400er Sattelstütze....wer denkt sich sowas aus?


Ich habe meine Thomson Elite (original 367mm) nur 1cm gekürzt. Absägen kann man immer, verlängern wird kompliziert.


----------



## Baxter75 (9. November 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Thomson Elite (original 367mm) nur 1cm gekürzt. Absägen kann man immer, verlängern wird kompliziert.



ich hab meine(367iger) um ca 15 cm gekürzt ..


----------



## ultraenz (9. November 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> meins is heute gekommen



Wie lang hast du insgesamt gewartet? 
Ich hab meins gestern bestellt, es soll ab KW 45 verfügbar sein, also quasi direkt...
Könnte ich damit rechnen übernächstes Wochenende schon zu fahren oder soll ich mich lieber auf Nikolaus einstellen?

Danke!


----------



## Baxter75 (9. November 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Wie lang hast du insgesamt gewartet?
> Ich hab meins gestern bestellt, es soll ab KW 45 verfügbar sein, also quasi direkt...
> Könnte ich damit rechnen übernächstes Wochenende schon zu fahren oder soll ich mich lieber auf Nikolaus einstellen?
> 
> Danke!



ich habe 20 Wochen drauf gewartet ...welche größe brauchst du


----------



## ultraenz (9. November 2012)

Hab das Tues 2.0 in L bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (9. November 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Hab das Tues 2.0 in L bestellt.



ich hatte meins in M anfang KW 25 bestellt ,zu der zeit war liefertermin 35 ...der termin wurde 3 mal nach hinten verschoben bis KW 43 und die letzten 2 Wochen bis KW 45 musste ich so hin nehmen


----------



## ultraenz (9. November 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> ich hatte meins in M anfang KW 25 bestellt ,zu der zeit war liefertermin 35 ...der termin wurde 3 mal nach hinten verschoben bis KW 43 und die letzten 2 Wochen bis KW 45 musste ich so hin nehmen



Oh je, dann hoffe ich mal, dass es bei mir nicht so ewig dauert.

Viel Spaß mit der Kiste und danke!


----------



## ORei (10. November 2012)

Seit 5 min hab ich´s jeeepppppeeeeeee


----------



## 3loodymary (10. November 2012)

wo ein will ... ne ich sags euch ... es war schwer aba nicht unmöglich !!!


----------



## Nico Laus (10. November 2012)

Den Bestellknopf zu drücken?


----------



## ORei (10. November 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> ich hab meine(367iger) um ca 15 cm gekürzt ..


  ich auch So ist das halt mit S Leuten


----------



## Baxter75 (10. November 2012)

ORei schrieb:


> ich auch So ist das halt mit S Leuten



ich gehöre aber zu den M Leuten


----------



## chaos_one (10. November 2012)

Jeeehaw mein TUES2.0 ist da!!!


----------



## Baxter75 (10. November 2012)

chaos_one schrieb:


> Jeeehaw mein TUES2.0 ist da!!!



hast du es in m ???? wenn ja ,wiege es bitte mal ...


----------



## chaos_one (10. November 2012)

habs in L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (10. November 2012)

chaos_one schrieb:


> Jeeehaw mein TUES2.0 ist da!!!


 



ORei schrieb:


> Seit 5 min hab ich´s jeeepppppeeeeeee




Wieso hockt ihr dann noch im IBC rum?

Geht raus und entjungfert das Bike so richtig


----------



## chaos_one (10. November 2012)

Oh wie gern würd ich...bin heut extra später auf arbeit um den postmann noch zu erwischen und nun sitz ich hier uff arbeit und warte auf den feierabend ums zusammen zu bauen...


----------



## ORei (10. November 2012)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Wieso hockt ihr dann noch im IBC rum?
> 
> Geht raus und entjungfert das Bike so richtig


Mach ich morgen  hat heut wegen Arbeit nur für ne Asphaltentjungferung gereicht

Brauch glaub in meiner Boxxer ne Gelbe Feder....bin halt auch nur S wie mein TUES...lol

Ich wart aber nochmal bis zum 1. richtigen Run ab


----------



## Mirko29 (10. November 2012)

Wie groß biste denn?


----------



## ORei (10. November 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Wie groß biste denn?


162 cm 

Hat von euch einer n Plan ob die rote Feder (standard) in der Boxxer ist?
Oder ob YT je nach Rahmengröße anpasst?
Beim Stoy ist  ne 225 Feder dran.
PLZ Help.


----------



## mystic83 (10. November 2012)

ja! in der boxxer ist ne rote feder verbaut! ist standard


----------



## ORei (10. November 2012)

mystic83 schrieb:


> ja! in der boxxer ist ne rote feder verbaut! ist standard


k Thx


----------



## pommes1981 (10. November 2012)

Servus Leute,
mein Tues 2.0 ist heute angekommen. Zu meinem Entsetzen musste ich feststellen, dass ein BOS Stoy verbaut ist.

Den Dämpfer habe ich weder bestellt, noch gewünscht. (Bitte keine Diskussionen das der Dämpfer total toll ist.)

Jetzt möchte ich mir den Vivid R2C bestellen, jedoch bin ich mir bei der Dämpferlänge nicht im klaren. Hier im Forum steht 267er Länge, kann ich jedoch nirgends finden.

Zumdem ist mein Fahrergewicht incl. aller Angstprotektoren und Rucksack bei ca. 105kg, von daher die Frage nach der Federstärke?

Grüße


----------



## Wolfplayer (10. November 2012)

und wie waere es mit selber nachmessen, wenn das Rad doch vor Deiner Nase steht 
somit wieder der Hinweis auf meine Signatur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommes1981 (10. November 2012)

hab nachgemessen, einbaulänge ist ca. 267mm.
Problem ist, dass ich den R2C nirgends in 267 finden kann, aber yt das bike doch so angeboten hat.


----------



## hoschik (10. November 2012)

pommes1981 schrieb:


> hab nachgemessen, einbaulänge ist ca. 267mm.
> Problem ist, dass ich den R2C nirgends in 267 finden kann, aber yt das bike doch so angeboten hat.



https://www.google.de/#q=vivid+r2c+...5893bd86bcbce3&bpcl=38093640&biw=1680&bih=920

Jeder Händler der Rock Shox führt kann ihn dir auch sicher im gewünschten Tune bestellen.

ABER: Behalt den BOS, funktioniert besser und ist ein absoluter sorglos Dämpfer, alle 2 Jahre mal n Service über den Winter.

Kannst aber sicher auch YT verklagen dass du unbedingt nen Vivid willst...


----------



## mystic83 (10. November 2012)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...9/s/Rock-Shox-Vivid-R2C-Dämpfer-Mod-2013.html

Hoffe das hat geholfen!


----------



## Pizzaplanet (10. November 2012)

warum nicht erstmal schauen ob es was taugt? ätzend das viele immer schreien bevor was passiert ist.

obwohl... von so Leuten bekomm ich bestimmt auch nen günstigen monarch Plus wenn die ibc Bikes aufm Markt sind


----------



## Wolfplayer (10. November 2012)

immer wieder traurig zu sehen, wieviele Leute unfaehig sind zu googeln 
noch eins....Radhersteller bekommen deutlich mehr Sonderteile von Komponentenherstellern, weil sie halt dafuer genug Stueckzahl abnehmen


----------



## Astgabel (11. November 2012)

@ pommes. Brauchst ne 350 Feder. Dämpfer, Feder bekommst alles bei Bike mailorder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (11. November 2012)

ORei schrieb:


> 162 cm
> 
> Hat von euch einer n Plan ob die rote Feder (standard) in der Boxxer ist?
> Oder ob YT je nach Rahmengröße anpasst?
> ...



Die rote feder (standard)is von 72-81 kg laut  anleitung von der boxxer gabel


----------



## Baxter75 (11. November 2012)

pommes1981 schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> mein Tues 2.0 ist heute angekommen. Zu meinem Entsetzen musste ich feststellen, dass ein BOS Stoy verbaut ist.
> 
> Den Dämpfer habe ich weder bestellt, noch gewünscht. (Bitte keine Diskussionen das der Dämpfer total toll ist.)
> ...



Dann solltest du am montag gleich zum telefon greifen und dich beschweren...
Was die federstärke angeht, hilft google einem sehr oft weiter ;-)


----------



## FrozenSmoke (11. November 2012)

Ich suche dringend eine 200er Feder für den BOS, also falls einer diese abgeben will bitte melden


----------



## TinPa (11. November 2012)

Ich habe am Freitag mein TuEs 2.0 bestellt und habe hier eben gelesen, dass manche TuEs 2.0 anscheinend mit einem BOS Stoy statt eines RS Vivid R2C ausgeliefert werden. Jetzt würde es mich interessieren, ob das alle Bikes betrifft?

Ausserdem würde ich gern wissen, ob man sagen kann, ob einer dieser Dämpfer empfehlenswerter ist? Denn dann könnte ich evtl. mit einer freundlichen Mail noch vor der Montage Einfluss darauf nehmen. Von dem, was man in den letzten Posts ließt, scheint der Austausch durchaus erfreulich zu sein.


----------



## Baxter75 (11. November 2012)

der Dämpfer wird sicherlich nicht schlecht sein ,es geht mehr oder weniger immer um die Service sache ... bei RS kriegste halt alles so zukaufen ,bei dem BOS halt nicht ...

geh mal davon aus ,das es nich alle bikes betrifft .. berichte dann bitte mal ,ob es nur eine bestimmte anzahl von Bikes den BOS rein gekriegt haben


----------



## Avatas (11. November 2012)

TinPa schrieb:


> Ich habe am Freitag mein TuEs 2.0 bestellt und habe hier eben gelesen, dass manche TuEs 2.0 anscheinend mit einem BOS Stoy statt eines RS Vivid R2C ausgeliefert werden. Jetzt würde es mich interessieren, ob das alle Bikes betrifft?
> 
> Ausserdem würde ich gern wissen, ob man sagen kann, ob einer dieser Dämpfer emphelenswerter ist? Denn dann könnte ich evtl. mit einer freundlichen Mail noch vor der Montage Einfluss darauf nehmen. Von dem, was man in den letzten Posts ließt, scheint der Austausch durchaus erfreulich zu sein.



scheint von den letzten Bikes alle zu betreffen. Wie es bei den Neubestellungen ist, ist unklar. Auf der offiziellen Page steht zumindest noch der Vivid.

Der BOS Stoy ist wohl der bessere Dämpfer, wobei ein Neueinsteiger/Hobbyradler mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit keinen Unterschied merkt (außer Preis, wobei der in dem Fall egal ist). Den Unterschied merkt man da erst im Fall eines Defektes. Den Stoy musste einschicken, beim Vivid kannste mit bissl Schrauberkenntnissen alles selbst machen oder beim freundlichen Schrauber um die Ecke machen lassen.


----------



## TinPa (11. November 2012)

Kann man denn Tendenzen im Hinblick auf die Robustheit der beiden Dämpfer geben? Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, einen Stoy kleinzukriegen, vorausgesetzt dieser ist korrekt eingestellt?

Die Sache mit dem umständlichen Service / Reparatur bei BOS war auch einer der Gründe, nicht das Ltd. zu nehmen. Allerdings habe ich gelesen, dass der Stoy recht wartungsarm (alle 2 Jahre im Winter) sei und daher der Service (nicht Reparatur) nicht besonders ins Gewicht fällt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. November 2012)

Der Bos ist nicht per se der bessere Dämpfer nur weil er doppelt so viel kostet wie der Vivid. Die sind auf Augenhöhe und können beide in fast jedem Rahmen sehr gut funktionieren. Es könnte theoretisch sein das Bos bei dem speziellen Tune näher rankokmmt als RS mit den A,B,C Abstufungen aber der Vivid ist genauso flexibel einstellbar nur halt unterschiedlich (high/lowspeed zugstufe vs. druckstufe beim stoy aber intern ist der vivid auch umshimmbar insofern ist bietet er mehr)

Nüchtern betrachtet macht der Vivid schon mehr Sinn denn er ist günstiger, gleich gut und man kriegt überall Ersatzteile nur der BlingBling-Faktor ist halt nicht so hoch...


----------



## TinPa (11. November 2012)

Klasse Antwort! Danke .

Dann werde ich mich einfach mal überraschen lassen und später hier Bescheid geben, welcher Dämpfer verbaut wurde. Mal sehen wie spät "später" ist .


----------



## mystic83 (11. November 2012)

Email an yt und du weißt was du bekommst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dani78 (11. November 2012)

hi mal noch ne andere frage ist das tues 2.0 ltd zu empfelen oder doch das von 2013 holen


----------



## ale2812 (11. November 2012)

TinPa schrieb:


> Ich habe am Freitag mein TuEs 2.0 bestellt und habe hier eben gelesen, dass manche TuEs 2.0 anscheinend mit einem BOS Stoy statt eines RS Vivid R2C ausgeliefert werden. Jetzt würde es mich interessieren, ob das alle Bikes betrifft?
> 
> Ausserdem würde ich gern wissen, ob man sagen kann, ob einer dieser Dämpfer empfehlenswerter ist? Denn dann könnte ich evtl. mit einer freundlichen Mail noch vor der Montage Einfluss darauf nehmen. Von dem, was man in den letzten Posts ließt, scheint der Austausch durchaus erfreulich zu sein.


 
mit den letzten fragen, bist du komplett im flaschen thread. die fragen solltest du in einem thread stellen, in dem leute 
a) ahnung und
b) erfahrung mit den bos produkten haben. 
hier im thread steht zu 90% nur schwachsinn von leuten, die wenig ahnung haben. von den stoy besitzern wird dir mit sicherheit keiner sagen, dass sein dämper genauso gut arbeitet wie ein vivid. falls du den stoy bekommen solltest, freu dich drüber. 

ABER da hier sowieso die meisten leute, kein gespür für vernüftiges setup, druckstufe etc haben, fahren sie mit dem vivid besser bzw gleich schlecht.


----------



## Baxter75 (11. November 2012)

TinPa schrieb:


> Klasse Antwort! Danke .
> 
> Dann werde ich mich einfach mal überraschen lassen und später hier Bescheid geben, welcher Dämpfer verbaut wurde. Mal sehen wie spät "später" ist .



du willst wissen ,welcher Dämpfer verbaut ist ,willst aber nich vorher mal nach fragen was für einer verbaut wird .. 
jetzt kannste es vorher noch klären ..

in welcher größe hast du es bestellt ???


----------



## Baxter75 (11. November 2012)

ale2812 schrieb:


> mit den letzten fragen, bist du komplett im flaschen thread. die fragen solltest du in einem thread stellen, in dem leute
> a) ahnung und
> b) erfahrung mit den bos produkten haben.
> hier im thread steht zu 90% nur schwachsinn von leuten, die wenig ahnung haben. von den stoy besitzern wird dir mit sicherheit keiner sagen, dass sein dämper genauso gut arbeitet wie ein vivid. falls du den stoy bekommen solltest, freu dich drüber.
> ...



hier könnte einem geholfen werden  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=358132


----------



## ORei (11. November 2012)

Hi Leute, 
welche Federhärte haben denn die M TUES Fahrer (BOS STOY) ?
Also ich hab ein S TUES mit 225.


----------



## ale2812 (11. November 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> hier könnte einem geholfen werden  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=358132



richtig. dort im thread steht bspw auch das, was ich auch schon des öfteren gelesen habe, leute ziehen den stoy dem ccdb vor! (sind zwar vll ausnahmefälle, aber spricht auch für den bos)

aber natürlich ist der stoy genauso gut wie ein vivid 
ich sag nur lsc...


----------



## Baxter75 (11. November 2012)

ORei schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> welche Federhärte haben denn die M TUES Fahrer (BOS STOY) ?
> Also ich hab ein S TUES mit 225.




das S wird mit ner 225  ( 65/74 kg ) ,das M mit ner 250 (75/84 kg ) und das L mit ner 275 ( 85/95 Kg )  Feder ausgeliefert


----------



## TinPa (11. November 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> du willst wissen ,welcher Dämpfer verbaut ist ,willst aber nich vorher mal nach fragen was für einer verbaut wird ..
> jetzt kannste es vorher noch klären ..



Ich wollte sehr wohl nachfragen und eben Einfluss darauf nehmen, was denn jetzt verbaut wird. Deswegen habe ich hier überhaupt erst gepostet, um herauszufinden, ob es bei jedem Bike so gehandhabt wird und wie denn so die Meinungen sind. Da mir aber eben mitgeteilt wurde, dass beide ihre Vor- und Nachteile haben und keiner per se besser sei, wollte ich mich jetzt einfach überraschen lassen.

Aber nachdem, was ale2812 schreibt werde ich wohl doch mal vorsichtig bitten, bei mir auch einen BOS zu verbauen. Die Wortwahl und Ausdrucksweise suggerieren mir Erfahrung und Wissen auf dem Gebiet .

Ich finde leider sehr wenig über einen direkten Vergleich zwischen dem BOS Stoy und dem RS Vivid R2C. Ich selbst bin leider noch frisch auf dem Gebiet und kann daher nur bedingt beurteilen, was denn jetzt besser oder sein Geld wert ist.

Ich habe das TuEs 2.0 in Größe S bestellt.


----------



## ORei (11. November 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> das S wird mit ner 225  ( 65/74 kg ) ,das M mit ner 250 (75/84 kg ) und das L mit ner 275 ( 85/95 Kg )  Feder ausgeliefert


THX Also bei mir bleibt aufjeden die 225 drinne! 
Ich wiege zwar nur 62kg aber nach den ersten Fahreindrücken wird ne 200er zu weich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (11. November 2012)

@TinPa 

da haste aber glück,das du nen S brauchst


----------



## Baxter75 (11. November 2012)

ORei schrieb:


> THX Also bei mir bleibt aufjeden die 225 drinne!
> Ich wiege zwar nur 62kg aber nach den ersten Fahreindrücken wird ne 200er zu weich.



62kg mit Ausrüstung ???


----------



## ORei (11. November 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> 62kg mit Ausrüstung ???


Ne ohne


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. November 2012)

ale2812 schrieb:


> mit den letzten fragen, bist du komplett im flaschen thread. die fragen solltest du in einem thread stellen, in dem leute
> a) ahnung und
> b) erfahrung mit den bos produkten haben.
> hier im thread steht zu 90% nur schwachsinn von leuten, die wenig ahnung haben. von den stoy besitzern wird dir mit sicherheit keiner sagen, dass sein dÃ¤mper genauso gut arbeitet wie ein vivid. falls du den stoy bekommen solltest, freu dich drÃ¼ber.
> ...



Was genau kann der Bos denn besser als der Vivid? (abgesehen von der extern einstellbaren Highspeeddruckstufe)

Du laberst auch nur begrÃ¼ndungslos rum. CCDB, Vivid, Stoy, Rc4 und wiesiealleheisen sind alles Top DÃ¤mpfer die out of the box unterschiedlich sind aber sich alle so abstimmen lassen das sie auf gleich gutem Niveau funktionieren. Bei manchen geht's halt einfacher (ccdb) und bei anderen muss man halt das Ding aufschrauben oder im Werk tunen lassen.

Das dir ein Bos-Besitzer, der 500â¬ oder mehr fÃ¼r den DÃ¤mpfer gelatzt hat erzÃ¤hlen wird das er im Grunde nix viel besser kann als ein Vivid  liegt auf der Hand.


----------



## teatimetom (11. November 2012)

Also da der BOS Dämpfer mit speziellen Tunes auf die Rahmen angepasst wird könnte ich mir schon vorstellen das der etwas besser geht als der Vivid, bei dem du aus 3 vorgegebenen Tunes wählen musst.
Prinzipiell finde ich 2 verstellbare Druckstufen auch besser. Das hat mir damals am CCDB sehr gut gefallen, 2 Zugstufen - da hab ich eher die Finger davon gelassen.
Würde den BOS nehmen, ist bestimmt nicht schlechter als ein VIVID.


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. November 2012)

Genau das habe ich ja gesagt. Den Bos würde ich auch ausprobieren ist ja jetzt nicht so das man ständig Ersatzteile braucht aber wenn ich jetzt richtig viel fahren würde oder Rennen dann nicht. Ehrlichgesagt wärs mir ********gal weil ich weiß das alle Dämpfer sehr gut funkionieren (Bos bin ich noch nicht gefahren aber wirklich schlecht können die Bos sachen ja nicht sein. Also der Exotenbonus gehört immer dazu aber man hört ja sonst nur Gutes bis auf die Ersatzteilgeschichte und ich verstehe nicht warum das jetzt so hochkocht. Verkauft den Krempel doch einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## q_FTS_p (11. November 2012)

Ich finde 2 verstellbare Zugstufen super praktisch. Hast du nämlich ein kickendes Heck schaust du blöd aus der Wäsche, wenn du lediglich den LSR verstellen kannst (kenne ich aus meiner RC4 Zeit nur zu gut). Gleiches gilt bei einem sich verhärtenden Heck.


----------



## ale2812 (11. November 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Was genau kann der Bos denn besser als der Vivid? (abgesehen von der extern einstellbaren Highspeeddruckstufe)




LSC (einstellbereich ist einfach zu gering) und gerade die HSC ist hauptkritikpunkt. Die YT werden soweit ich weiß mit dem M/L tune ausgeliefert (ich lass mich hier auch gerne eines besseren belehren). das ist zwar anfänger freundlich, aber bei steigenden skill absolut ärgerlich, da zu wenig HSC vorhanden ist. diesen ärger kann man mit dem stoy auf kosten von nur einer rebound einstellung umgehen.

losbrechmoment ist auch geringer beim stoy, aber unwichtig da der hinterbau ja gut anspricht.


----------



## Wolfplayer (11. November 2012)

ORei schrieb:


> Hi, also meins ist seit Dienstag in der Montage
> bis jetzt hat sich aber am Sendestatus nix getan.
> Scheis drauf......Gott bin ich happy
> Noch ein paar Tage und dann.....lets Rock!!!



oder let it snow let it snow 



ale2812 schrieb:


> LSC (einstellbereich ist einfach zu gering) und gerade die HSC ist hauptkritikpunkt.



ganz Deiner Meinung, hat mich 2 Jahre geaergert beim Vivid


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. November 2012)

ale2812 schrieb:


> LSC (einstellbereich ist einfach zu gering) und gerade die HSC ist hauptkritikpunkt. Die YT werden soweit ich weiß mit dem M/L tune ausgeliefert (ich lass mich hier auch gerne eines besseren belehren). das ist zwar anfänger freundlich, aber bei steigenden skill absolut ärgerlich, da zu wenig HSC vorhanden ist. diesen ärger kann man mit dem stoy auf kosten von nur einer rebound einstellung umgehen.
> 
> losbrechmoment ist auch geringer beim stoy, aber unwichtig da der hinterbau ja gut anspricht.



Hm das mit der LSC hängt vom Rahmen ab und bei meiner Kombi war die ausreichend. Wird beim Tues mit dem langen Dämpfer auch eher so sein. Das gute am Vivid ist ja das es Shimkits gibt und er relativ einfach zu warten ist. Das geht beim Bos nicht so einfach. Im konkreten Fall könnte der Bos besser abgestimmt sein aber wenn er dir dann auch zu weich ist kannst du den Vivid einfacher auf deine Bedürfnisse anpassen. Losbrechmoment ist bei dem Rahmen eh kein Thema, der Rahmen geht mit beiden Dämpfern sehr gut.


----------



## mystic83 (11. November 2012)

Sind beides super Dämpfer wenn sie richtig eingestellt sind! Denke nicht das der bos viel besser ist! Er ist halt teurer weil  bos auch bei weitem nicht die Stückzahl produziert wie RS!  Aber wie gesagt richtig eingestellt wird es keinen großen Unterschied geben wenn überhaupt!


----------



## TinPa (12. November 2012)

Habe eben die Bestätigung bekommen, dass auch bei mir der BOS verbaut wird. Auf die Frage, ob das bei allen Bikes so ist, habe ich keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## chaos_one (12. November 2012)

hallo,TUES 2.0 L-Fahrer....wie habt ihr euren BOS Stoy eingestellt? find nix so richtig im netz.Komplett ausgerüstet 82kg....ist das erste mal das ich nen Dämpfer mit High+low speed hab.Danke für eure hilfe...
ride on...


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. November 2012)

Erstmal weitgehend öffnen und von da aus dann langsam zudrehen und testen wieviel du brauchst.


----------



## DaCrazyP (12. November 2012)

Mal eben eine Frage an die, die jetzt ihr "normales" Tues mit der Vivid Air bekommen haben. Hattet ihr eine Pumpe dabei? Ohne kann man ja schlecht das Ding einstellen :-/


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (12. November 2012)

Klaro, en extra paar Schläuche für die Reifen haben sie auch mitgeschickt, nebst neuem Gabelöl, en Paar Schaltzüge und en Riegel für unterwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mo(n)arch (12. November 2012)

> BOS Stoy Rare





> Hab gestern abend endlich mein TuEs DH bekommen. Erfreulicherweise war eine _*Vivid Air anstatt der angekündigten Kage RC *_verbaut. Und eine endlos lange 400er Sattelstütze....wer denkt sich sowas aus?



Wie jetzt? Ich dachte die BOS Teile kommen nur im LTD? Und einfach so andere Dämpfer in die Rahmen stecken ist schon sehr vertrauenserweckend...
Sind das die Rahmen welche bereits mit 2013er Teilen geliefert werden?


----------



## TinPa (12. November 2012)

Dass bei dem TuEs RS Vivid Air statt RS Kage RC Dämpfer verbaut wurden, wurde auf Facebook angekündigt! Das war eine Aktion für das letzte Oktober-Wochenende.

Dass beim TuEs 2.0 der BOS Stoy Dämpfer verbaut ist, wurde hingegen nicht angekündigt. Vielleicht ist das ja die "2013er Austattung".


----------



## Baxter75 (12. November 2012)

evt liegt es ja daran ,das sie nicht mehr genug RS Dämpfer an land kriegen ,so das sie nen BOS verbauen


----------



## fone (12. November 2012)

Mo(n)arch schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Ich dachte die BOS Teile kommen nur im LTD? Und einfach so andere Dämpfer in die Rahmen stecken ist schon sehr vertrauenserweckend...


ja stimmt. mit fremden dämpfern ist es schon öfter zu spontanen explosionen gekommen, nur die dödel von YT wissen das nicht!


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. November 2012)

Also das Jammern ist hier wirklich auf hohem Niveau...


----------



## Baxter75 (12. November 2012)

der rahmen vom LTD und dem Tues 2.0 is doch gleich ,von daher sollte der BOS auch im Tues 2.0 funktionieren


----------



## TinPa (12. November 2012)

Ich kann überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, warum überhaupt gejammert wird .


----------



## Mo(n)arch (12. November 2012)

fone schrieb:


> ja stimmt. mit fremden dämpfern ist es schon öfter zu spontanen explosionen gekommen, nur die dödel von YT wissen das nicht!



LOL, hab nicht gewusst, dass sie das auf facebook angekündigt hatten. Ist halt komisch, wenn du dein Bike auspackst und andere Teile verbaut sind. Aber wenns eh die besseren, äh teureren eingebaut werden is ja alles gut.


----------



## fone (12. November 2012)

TinPa schrieb:


> Ich kann überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, warum überhaupt gejammert wird .






Mo(n)arch schrieb:


> Aber wenns eh *die besseren, äh teureren *eingebaut werden is ja alles gut.


brav aufgepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (12. November 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> der rahmen vom LTD und dem Tues 2.0 is doch gleich ,von daher sollte der BOS auch im Tues 2.0 funktionieren


 Nein, der Dämpfer passt nicht zur Lackierung.


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. November 2012)

Es ist ja auch so das z.B. auf dem Produktshot vom Tues 2012 eine Hussefelt montiert ist, das Rad aber schon immer mit Descendant ausgeliefert wird. Warum regt sich da keiner über diesen Skandal auf? Das ist doch menschenverachtend!!!

Bei den verzogenen Rahmen hingegen war der Tenor: regt euch nicht auf, macht doch nix, optischer Makel.

Ich weiß nicht.... bin ich durch oder die anderen???


----------



## rush_dc (12. November 2012)

Wer auch das kleingedruckte auf der yt Page liest wird sehen: *Aufgrund von Produktumstellungen bei unseren Zulieferern kann es zu Ausstattungsabweichungen zwischen Produktbild und Ausstattungsliste kommen.
Ok, wenn man statt ner rc2c zb. Ne Domain bekommt dann kann man jammern aber hier?!....


----------



## Tobsen20 (12. November 2012)

ORei schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> welche Federhärte haben denn die M TUES Fahrer (BOS STOY) ?
> Also ich hab ein S TUES mit 225.


Also bei mein Tues 2.0 in der Gr. M war 200er Feder drin.

*Suche 300er Feder für BOS Dämpfer*


----------



## Tobsen20 (12. November 2012)

Ich habe eine und wenn ich ne 300er endlich organisiert habe dann würd ich die natürlich weitergeben...welche hast du jetzt verbaut


----------



## Tobsen20 (12. November 2012)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Ich suche dringend eine 200er Feder für den BOS, also falls einer diese abgeben will bitte melden


ich hab eine und bin auf der suche nach einer stärkeren welche stärke hast du? Vielleicht kann man tauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ORei (12. November 2012)

Tobsen20 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine und wenn ich ne 300er endlich organisiert habe dann würd ich die natürlich weitergeben...welche hast du jetzt verbaut


Also ich hab die 225 noch drinne. Wenn du aber die 200 verkaufen willst kannst du dich gerne bei mir melden.
Find ich aber komisch daß du ne 200er bei einem M TUES reinbekommen hast. (Bestimmt ein Versehen )


----------



## Baxter75 (12. November 2012)

Tobsen20 schrieb:


> Also bei mein Tues 2.0 in der Gr. M war 200er Feder drin.
> 
> *Suche 300er Feder für BOS Dämpfer*



hast du schon mal bei YT nach gefragt ??? da is mit Sicherheit etwas schief gelaufen ..da nen M Rahmen normal mit ner 250iger Feder ausgeliefert wird


----------



## ORei (12. November 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> hast du schon mal bei YT nach gefragt ??? da is mit Sicherheit etwas schief gelaufen ..da nen M Rahmen normal mit ner 250iger Feder ausgeliefert wird



So sehe ich das auch.
Mit denen kann man bestimmt reden


----------



## LordLinchpin (13. November 2012)

also das ganze hier löst nur kopfschütteln aus. kostenlos n upgrade zu kriegen ist ein grund zum meckern? ihr könnt ja einfach mehr an yt überweisen, so fürs gewissen. ohmann...


----------



## Avatas (13. November 2012)

Für manche ist es halt kein upgrade, da der stoy nicht per se einem vivid in jedem bereich überlegen ist.


----------



## Tobsen20 (13. November 2012)

Uuups hab mich verguckt ist doch ein 250er... aber nichts desto trotz suche ich ein 300er oder passen auch Federn andere Hersteller und wenn ja welche???


----------



## Baxter75 (13. November 2012)

Tobsen20 schrieb:


> Uuups hab mich verguckt ist doch ein 250er... aber nichts desto trotz suche ich ein 300er oder passen auch Federn andere Hersteller und wenn ja welche???



schon mal hier nach gefragt wegen ner feder 
http://www.sportsnut.de/

oder hier 
http://www.ceednow.com/marken/bos-engeneering/bos-stoy-dampferfeder.html


----------



## Tobsen20 (13. November 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> schon mal hier nach gefragt wegen ner feder
> http://www.sportsnut.de/
> 
> oder hier
> http://www.ceednow.com/marken/bos-engeneering/bos-stoy-dampferfeder.html



Die haben leider keine passende für mich auf Lager...aber trotzdem danke für die links


----------



## Baxter75 (13. November 2012)

Tobsen20 schrieb:


> Die haben leider keine passende für mich auf Lager...aber trotzdem danke für die links



da gibts dann nur eins und das is abnehmen


----------



## dawitt (14. November 2012)

Würden auch die Federn von Manitou passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (14. November 2012)

Messt einfach den ID


----------



## TinPa (14. November 2012)

Etwas positives zur Lieferzeit: Freitag bestellt, Montag Bestätigung bekommen, heute verschickt!

Edit: Da war die Vorfreude größer, als das Bedürfnis die Mail zu Ende zu lesen. Ist die Benachrichtigung, dass das Bike seit 12.11 in der Montage ist .


----------



## ultraenz (14. November 2012)

Welches Bike hastn du bestellt, und in welcher Groesse?
Ich hab Donnerstag ein TuEs2.0 in L bestellt und noch kein update bekommen.


----------



## TinPa (14. November 2012)

Ich habe mir das TuEs 2.0 in Größe S bestellt. Gibt es Erfahrungswerte, wie lange die Montage in der Regel dauert? Ich kann es garnicht mehr abwarten. Am liebsten würde ich den Jungs beim Zusammenschrauben helfen .


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (14. November 2012)

Ja gibt es, 12 Wochen!
Gruß


----------



## TinPa (14. November 2012)

Redest du von der Montagezeit oder dem gesamten Bestellprozess?


----------



## Baxter75 (14. November 2012)

TinPa schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das TuEs 2.0 in Größe S bestellt. Gibt es Erfahrungswerte, wie lange die Montage in der Regel dauert? Ich kann es garnicht mehr abwarten. Am liebsten würde ich den Jungs beim Zusammenschrauben helfen .



ca ne woche musste dich wohl noch gedulden ..das is die mail mit der trackingnr oder ????


----------



## Baxter75 (14. November 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Welches Bike hastn du bestellt, und in welcher Groesse?
> Ich hab Donnerstag ein TuEs2.0 in L bestellt und noch kein update bekommen.



als du es bestellt hast ,welche farbe hatte da der Balken bei den lieferzeiten ???


----------



## TinPa (14. November 2012)

Jo, habe die Mail mit der Trackingnummer. Der Balken war Gelb am Freitag mit "Lieferbar ab KW45" (diese Woche). Am Montag als ich auch die Auftragsbestätigung bekommen habe, hieß es dann "auf Lager".

Dass YT extrem lange Lieferzeiten hat, ist mir bewusst. Nur weiß ich nicht, wie lange man für gewöhnlich auf die Mail mit der Trackingnummer wartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexS. (14. November 2012)

Jetzt sind alle ausverkauft! 
Und die neuen werden erst im Januar vorgestellt!


----------



## fone (14. November 2012)

Tobsen20 schrieb:


> Die haben leider keine passende für mich auf Lager...aber trotzdem danke für die links



hä? wieso nicht? 300 feder gibts doch laut ceednow shop, länge 180mm. 267mm dämpfer, oder?


----------



## AlexS. (14. November 2012)

Sagt mal, von euch weiß keiner was über das TuEs 2.0 2013. Ausstattung, Farbe, etc.??
Ich meine nicht das Ltd.


----------



## Mirko29 (14. November 2012)

AlexS. schrieb:


> Jetzt sind alle ausverkauft!
> Und die neuen werden erst im Januar vorgestellt!



Hast du dir deine Frage nicht schon beantwortet?


----------



## Baxter75 (14. November 2012)

TinPa schrieb:


> Jo, habe die Mail mit der Trackingnummer. Der Balken war Gelb am Freitag mit "Lieferbar ab KW45" (diese Woche). Am Montag als ich auch die Auftragsbestätigung bekommen habe, hieß es dann "auf Lager".
> 
> Dass YT extrem lange Lieferzeiten hat, ist mir bewusst. Nur weiß ich nicht, wie lange man für gewöhnlich auf die Mail mit der Trackingnummer wartet.



sei froh ,das du die trackingnr schon hast ,auch wenn dort lieferzeit KW 45 steht hat das eigendlich nix zusagen ... ich hatte in KW 25 bestellt ,da stand bei mir Liefertermin KW 35 ..also kannste dich schon glücklich schätzen


----------



## AlexS. (14. November 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Hast du dir deine Frage nicht schon beantwortet?



Ja schon, ich dachte nur vielleicht gibts ja hier ein paar Insider, die evtl. was gehört oder gesehen haben. Ich halts nicht mehr aus vor Neugier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (14. November 2012)

fone schrieb:


> hä? wieso nicht? 300 feder gibts doch laut ceednow shop, länge 180mm. 267mm dämpfer, oder?



das Tues 2.0 hat aber ne 190mm lange Feder drin und die is ausverkauft


----------



## mystic83 (14. November 2012)

Feder 300x3,5 bestellen! Der Hub wird in Zoll angegeben!


----------



## Deleted 148456 (14. November 2012)

Avatas schrieb:


> Für manche ist es halt kein upgrade, da der stoy nicht per se einem vivid in jedem bereich überlegen ist.



Beweise? Und bitte nicht das übliche IBC gerede! Danke


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. November 2012)

Bring du mal einen Beweis das ein Stoy einem Vivid in jedem Bereich überlegen ist?

Merkste selber?


----------



## fone (14. November 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> das Tues 2.0 hat aber ne 190mm lange Feder drin und die is ausverkauft





mystic83 schrieb:


> Feder 300x3,5 bestellen! Der Hub wird in Zoll angegeben!



die 180mm lange feder bietet 3.5" hub.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (14. November 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Bring du mal einen Beweis das ein Stoy einem Vivid in jedem Bereich überlegen ist?
> 
> Merkste selber?



Mit YT Fanboys sollte man eigentlich nicht streiten
Yt hat den Dämpfer doch nur verbaut weil er IMO am günstigsten ist
Ich habe aber natürlich verständnis für Technisch Behinderte;
die freuen sich über Low Gear


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. November 2012)

lass ruhig hören wenn du doch den technischen Durchblick hast...


----------



## Deleted 148456 (14. November 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> lass ruhig hören wenn du doch den technischen Durchblick hast...


dann erklär doch warum dein Vivid besser ist als der Bos?
Und bitte gut fundiert


----------



## TinPa (14. November 2012)

Das führt doch zu nichts auf dem Niveau .

Mittlerweile ist der Sendungsstatus auf 40% und somit tatsächlich schon heute verschickt !


----------



## Deleted 148456 (14. November 2012)

TinPa schrieb:


> Das führt doch zu nichts auf dem Niveau .
> 
> Mittlerweile ist der Sendungsstatus auf 40% und somit tatsächlich schon heute verschickt !



Du kannst nichts dafür! Bist ja aus München!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## q_FTS_p (14. November 2012)

Barricade schrieb:


> dann erklär doch warum dein Vivid besser ist als der Bos?
> Und bitte gut fundiert


 
Hat hier irgendwer behauptet, dass der Vivid besser wie der BOS Dämpfer sei? Glaube nicht...


----------



## Deleted 148456 (14. November 2012)

q_fts_p schrieb:


> hat hier irgendwer behauptet, dass der vivid besser wie der bos dämpfer sei? Glaube nicht...



3890


----------



## q_FTS_p (14. November 2012)

Ich erkenne da keine Anspielung darauf, ob der Vivid besser oder schlechter sein soll...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2012)

Der Vivid ist um Welten besser wie der Bos...

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Vivid ist um Welten besser wie der Bos...
> 
> G.


 
hmmm ich wüsste net, das du mal nen BOS hattest


----------



## ORei (14. November 2012)

So hab jetzt die gelbe Feder in der Boxxer...;-)
Jetzt passt der SAG.....
War leichter als ich dachte ;-) puh


Zu dem Thema BOS vs Vivid ist das für 95% der Fahrer doch Sch......egal.


----------



## AlexS. (14. November 2012)

ORei schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema BOS vs Vivid ist das für 95% der Fahrer doch Sch......egal.


----------



## 3loodymary (15. November 2012)

was brauch ich jetz für den bos fürne feder ??? bestellt hab ich eine 3" x 300 ... thats right ?? oder hätte es doch eine 3,5" sein sollen ???


----------



## LB Jörg (15. November 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmmm ich wüsste net, das du mal nen BOS hattest



Ich hab ja auch keinen Vivid Wollt halt auch mal was wenig sinnvolles hier beitragen um net aus der Reihe zu tanzen

Aber müßt ich jetzt entscheiden wenn ich einen umsonst bekommen würde, dann würd ich mich für den Vivid entscheiden

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (15. November 2012)

3loodymary schrieb:


> was brauch ich jetz für den bos fürne feder ??? Bestellt hab ich eine 3" x 300 ... Thats right ?? Oder hätte es doch eine 3,5" sein sollen ???



3,5"


----------



## 3loodymary (15. November 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> 3,5"


spielt das ne rolle ob die feder jetz 12.5...mm länger oder kürzer ist ?? wenn ja welche ...


----------



## Mirko29 (15. November 2012)

3loodymary schrieb:


> spielt das ne rolle ob die feder jetz 12.5...mm länger oder kürzer ist ?? wenn ja welche ...



Die Länge ansich ist dem Dämpfer recht egal. Es kommt auf die Windung an. Bei mehr Hub ist mehr Zwischenraum zwischen den Windungen. Wenn du jetzt ne Feder mit weniger Hub als der Dämpfer einbaust und der Dämpfer komplett einfedert, kann es passieren das die Windungen aneinanderstossen. Wenn das mit genug Kraft geschieht, wird es dir mit ziemlicher Sicherheit das Gewinde, auf dem der Ring sitzt mit dem du die Feder verspannst, zerreissen... Dann isser inne Äsch


----------



## 3loodymary (15. November 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Die Länge ansich ist dem Dämpfer recht egal. Es kommt auf die Windung an. Bei mehr Hub ist mehr Zwischenraum zwischen den Windungen. Wenn du jetzt ne Feder mit weniger Hub als der Dämpfer einbaust und der Dämpfer komplett einfedert, kann es passieren das die Windungen aneinanderstossen. Wenn das mit genug Kraft geschieht, wird es dir mit ziemlicher Sicherheit das Gewinde, auf dem der Ring sitzt mit dem du die Feder verspannst, zerreissen... Dann isser inne Äsch


Danke 
Das is doch mal ne Aussage  .. damit ich was anfangen! Ich dachte mir halt bevor ich soo viel geld fürne orginal feder ausgebe (60 steine) hol ich mir die mit 3" (23 steine) ... wo kauf ihr eure federn wenn ihr eine für den bos dämpfer bräuchtet ..? leider scheint die grad ziemlich Rare zu sein  oder ich stell mich recht an und find keine ..


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. November 2012)

Messt doch einfach den Innendurchmesser und dann könnt ihr gucken ob eventuell auch Federn von anderen Herstellern passen.


----------



## teatimetom (15. November 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Messt doch einfach den Innendurchmesser und dann könnt ihr gucken ob eventuell auch Federn von anderen Herstellern passen.


wollen sie ned und hast schon vorgeschlagen.  



> There are 3 dirrefent spring ID's for coil shocks:
> Smallest is Fox, which is the only one using this size: 1.38" or 35.05mm
> Almost every other brand, including Cane Creek, Marz, etc. are all 1.43" or 36.32mm
> Then the largest is the Vivid which uses a 1.5" or 38.1mm


Sprich kannst jede Feder nehmen bis auf Vivid.
Bin damals nen CCDb auch mit ner Fox Feder gefahren, da hab ich den sitz aber etwas bearbeitet... damit sie auf den Federteller passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3loodymary (15. November 2012)

so jetz aber und wehe die länge past nich ... hab mir jetz ne 3.5x300 feder von ccdb raus gelassen ... der aufnahme teller is mir wurst wenn der nich past dann lass ich mir halt nen neuen drehen


----------



## TinPa (15. November 2012)

So, also Lieferzeit-Bilanz ist bei mir sehr positiv . Bike ist heute angekommen!
D.h., wenn man das Wochenende weg rechnet hat es vom Bestellen bis zur Lieferung 5 Tage in Anspruch genommen.


----------



## AlexS. (15. November 2012)

TinPa schrieb:


> So, also Lieferzeit-Bilanz ist bei mir sehr positiv . Bike ist heute angekommen!
> D.h., wenn man das Wochenende weg rechnet hat es vom Bestellen bis zur Lieferung 5 Tage in Anspruch genommen.


Neid.....

Welche "2013"er Parts sind bei dir verbaut?


----------



## F1o (15. November 2012)

Ist halt nicht mehr Sommer, sondern Off-Season...


----------



## Baxter75 (15. November 2012)

F1o schrieb:


> Ist halt nicht mehr Sommer, sondern Off-Season...



es liegt wohl eher daran ,das der größte teil ,die monate drauf gewartet haben, jetzt ihr Bike haben


----------



## Baxter75 (15. November 2012)

AlexS. schrieb:


> Neid.....
> 
> Welche "2013"er Parts sind bei dir verbaut?



in der Ausstattungsliste auf der YT page beim TUES 2.0 sollen die 2013 verbauten Teile aufgelistet sein


----------



## ORei (15. November 2012)

Wollt nur mal loswerden dass sich die Wartezeit mehr als gelohnt hat......das TUES 2.0 fährt sich sooooooooooo geiiiiiiillll.......yeapeeeeee!!!!!!!!
An dem Bike passt einfach alles. Mein Respekt an die Jungs von YT.
Hatte schon Yeti und Transition unterm A.... aber mit dem TUES kann keins mithalten;-)
Da erwacht das Kind im Mann...;-)


----------



## Baxter75 (15. November 2012)

@ORei

es is auf jeden fall ne ganz schöne umstellung zum Cube ..werde meins evt am we mal im Park den hang runter jagen


----------



## ORei (15. November 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> @_ORei_
> 
> es is auf jeden fall ne ganz schöne umstellung zum Cube ..werde meins evt am we mal im Park den hang runter jagen


In welchen gehst?
Haben ja leider schon einige zu
Dein erstes Big Bike?


----------



## Baxter75 (15. November 2012)

ja mein erstes DH  ,ich war jetzt erst 2 mal mit dem Cube in Schulenberg im Harz ,da das Tues nich an land gekommen ist ..bin quasi " anfänger " im DH 

http://bikepark-schulenberg.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ORei (15. November 2012)

Thx für den Link.
Ja mit der Wartezeit hats dich echt übel erwischt.
Aber nach zwei - drei richtigen Run`s hast du´s vergessen;-)


----------



## Baxter75 (15. November 2012)

hier mal nen Video von dem Park ,nur is leider bei der DH die Cam position nicht so prall ,is nicht von mir das Video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=ggCEgISCZUI&NR=1


----------



## ORei (15. November 2012)

Cool ;-) bin kurz AFK


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. November 2012)

Welche Parks haben jetzt noch offen?


----------



## mystic83 (15. November 2012)

Die großen in den Alpen sind alle zu!


----------



## Mad_Maxl (15. November 2012)

Wir sind am Samstag in Bad Wildbad zum Tues 2.0 entjungfern. Ist meines Wissens die einzige DH-Strecke im Süden welche noch auf hat.


----------



## teatimetom (15. November 2012)

willingen hat dieses Wochenende auch noch auf / osternohe nach witterung / wildbad sowieso... und dann hald Bozen / Südtirol


----------



## ORei (15. November 2012)

Cooles Video...sieht recht flowig aus, sauber!
Park sieht auch schön aus leider mir zu weit zu fahren;-(
 @Tabletop84, Bad Wildbad hat glaub noch auf!


----------



## ORei (15. November 2012)

Auf der Homepage von Wildbad steht irgendwas von kaputtem Liftseil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad_Maxl (15. November 2012)

ORei kannst du btte einen Link posten - ich finde nichts zum kaputten Seil.


----------



## ORei (15. November 2012)

Mad_Maxl schrieb:


> ORei kannst du btte einen Link posten - ich finde nichts zum kaputten Seil.


  ist der Schlepplift....sry
Werd wohl auch nach Wildbad pilgern...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (16. November 2012)

Schaut mal im Wildbad Thread da steht alles, is nur der Schlepper der kapuut is und das schon länger. Waren vor 6 Wochen da und war die Hölle was die Wartezeit bei der Bahn angeht. 1 Abfahrt in 70 Minuten im Schnitt....


----------



## TinPa (16. November 2012)

Wann wolltet Ihr dort aufschlagen? Ich würde mich dann auch dranhängen, wenn es nicht stört . Ist auch für mich das erste Big Bike und das Fahrniveu ist motivierter Anfänger.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (16. November 2012)

Und dann Wildbad? Have fun...


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. November 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Und dann Wildbad? Have fun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (16. November 2012)

Ich habe am Ochsenkopf bergabfahren gelernt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. November 2012)

@B.Scheuert

Respekt


----------



## Baxter75 (16. November 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Ich habe am Ochsenkopf bergabfahren gelernt.



schöne strecke ,was man so erkennen kann


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. November 2012)

Ochsenkopf ist aber ziemlich flach (im Vergleich zu Wildbad) oder verwechsel ich da jetzt was?


----------



## ORei (16. November 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Schaut mal im Wildbad Thread da steht alles, is nur der Schlepper der kapuut is und das schon länger. Waren vor 6 Wochen da und war die Hölle was die Wartezeit bei der Bahn angeht. 1 Abfahrt in 70 Minuten im Schnitt....




Ohje....70 min und jetzt wo viele zu haben.....mmmhhh dann doch lieber paar mal hometrail hochstapfen;-)


----------



## B.Scheuert (16. November 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ochsenkopf ist aber ziemlich flach (im Vergleich zu Wildbad) oder verwechsel ich da jetzt was?


Ich war selbst noch nicht in Wildbad, aber das kann gut sein. Zumindest im unteren Teil ist der Oko recht flach und nichtmehr ganz so ruppig, aber oben sehr verblockt und teileise auch recht steil. Die wirklich verblockten Teile werden aber von vielen Leuten umfahren. Im RDC soweit ich weiß mittlerweile auch.

Wenn man schon einigermaßen fahren kann, sehe ich solche ungemütlichen Strecken (verglichen z.B. mit Winterberg oder Osternohe) aber als Vorteil: Wenn man damit zurecht kommt, kann man sehr gelassen an andere Strecken herangehen, da man das "Schlimmste" schon hinter sich hat.


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. November 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Wenn man schon einigermaßen fahren kann, sehe ich solche ungemütlichen Strecken (verglichen z.B. mit Winterberg oder Osternohe) aber als Vorteil: Wenn man damit zurecht kommt, kann man sehr gelassen an andere Strecken herangehen, da man das "Schlimmste" schon hinter sich hat.



Sehe ich auch so


----------



## AlexS. (17. November 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> in der Ausstattungsliste auf der YT page beim TUES 2.0 sollen die 2013 verbauten Teile aufgelistet sein


Da steht das gleiche wie vor ein paar Monaten, deshalb meine Frage. Könnte ja sein dass sie die Ausstattungsliste geändert haben.


----------



## Blenni (17. November 2012)

Warum fragt eigentlich jeder im Forum statt YT zu fragen? Bei YT bekommt ihr eine Antwort und braucht nicht spekulieren aber vielleicht ist gerade das so spannend.


----------



## AlexS. (17. November 2012)

Blenni schrieb:


> Warum fragt eigentlich jeder im Forum statt YT zu fragen? Bei YT bekommt ihr eine Antwort und braucht nicht spekulieren aber vielleicht ist gerade das so spannend.



Weil hier vielleicht schon welche ein Bike haben mit 2013èr Ausstattung! Deshalb meine dumme Frage.
Bei YT habe ich schon gefragt aber die rücken keine Infos raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blenni (17. November 2012)

Du bestellst ein Bike wo die Ausstattung nicht kennst.
Du weißt das Du vielleicht 4 Monate oder mehr drauf warten mußt.
Du weißt das die Kommunikation mit dem Versender nicht die Beste ist.
Das LTD wird bei Bestellung bezahlt ist von Umtausch ausgeschlossen und wird nicht vor März geliefert.

WARUM bestellst Du?

Würde ich Dir ein Produkt zu diesen Konditionen anbieten würdest Du mit dem Finger an die Stirn tippen.
Ist nur meine Meinung und wird auf wenig Zustimmung treffen aber egal.


----------



## chaos_one (17. November 2012)

also ich kann mich nicht beklagen,hab zwar auch länger auf mein tues2.0 gewartet aber dafür n dämpfer upgrade und 2013er teile bekommen,also top!
zum thema service...ich hab alle meine anfragen von yt postwendend beantwortet bekommen,also top!

ride on!!!!


----------



## AlexS. (17. November 2012)

Blenni schrieb:


> Du bestellst ein Bike wo die Ausstattung nicht kennst.
> Du weißt das Du vielleicht 4 Monate oder mehr drauf warten mußt.
> Du weißt das die Kommunikation mit dem Versender nicht die Beste ist.
> Das LTD wird bei Bestellung bezahlt ist von Umtausch ausgeschlossen und wird nicht vor März geliefert.
> ...


Ich bestelle noch gar nichts!! 



chaos_one schrieb:


> also ich kann mich nicht beklagen,hab zwar auch länger auf mein tues2.0 gewartet aber dafür n dämpfer upgrade und 2013er teile bekommen,also top!
> zum thema service...ich hab alle meine anfragen von yt postwendend beantwortet bekommen,also top!
> 
> ride on!!!!


Kannst du mir bitte ne Info geben, welche 2013èr Parts du verbaut bekommen hast??? Danke


----------



## cliomare (17. November 2012)

Ist doch schei**egal ob 2012er oder 2013er Parts dran sind. Meistens unterscheidet sich doch eh höchstens die Lackierung.


----------



## Paran0id (17. November 2012)

Dachte das tues 2.0 ist eh schon ausverkauft für dieses Jahr.


----------



## bikedown (17. November 2012)

Also ich bin das Teil eben das erste Mal gefahren. Das Fahrwerk ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben und geht richtig gut. Der BOS Dämpfer macht mehr als einen ordentlichen Job. Ich finde eine Hi-/Low Druckstufe eh sinnvoller als Hi-/Low Zugstufe, die es wohl beim Vivid Dämpfer gibt. Bezüglich der 2013 Teile gibt es nichts zu sagen, weil da nichts ist. Einziger Unterschied ist halt der Dämpfer. Die Reifen sind allerdings eine Vollkatastrophe und sind direkt nach der ersten Fahrt runter.


----------



## AlexS. (17. November 2012)

bikedown schrieb:


> Also ich bin das Teil eben das erste Mal gefahren. Das Fahrwerk ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben und geht richtig gut. Der BOS Dämpfer macht mehr als einen ordentlichen Job. Ich finde eine Hi-/Low Druckstufe eh sinnvoller als Hi-/Low Zugstufe, die es wohl beim Vivid Dämpfer gibt. Bezüglich der 2013 Teile gibt es nichts zu sagen, weil da nichts ist. Einziger Unterschied ist halt der Dämpfer. Die Reifen sind allerdings eine Vollkatastrophe und sind direkt nach der ersten Fahrt runter.


Ich danke dir!!!! Jetzt habt ihr Ruhe vor mir!!


----------



## ORei (17. November 2012)

bikedown schrieb:


> Also ich bin das Teil eben das erste Mal gefahren. Das Fahrwerk ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben und geht richtig gut. Der BOS Dämpfer macht mehr als einen ordentlichen Job. Ich finde eine Hi-/Low Druckstufe eh sinnvoller als Hi-/Low Zugstufe, die es wohl beim Vivid Dämpfer gibt. Bezüglich der 2013 Teile gibt es nichts zu sagen, weil da nichts ist. Einziger Unterschied ist halt der Dämpfer. Die Reifen sind allerdings eine Vollkatastrophe und sind direkt nach der ersten Fahrt runter.




Mit den Reifen hast aber sowas von Recht
Hab mir nach zwei RUN Day`s auch gleich mal neue bestellt.

Weis gar nicht wie die "Freeride" in Ihrem Tues 2.0 Test schreiben kann..."die guten, weil griffigen Kenda".....ich lach mich schlapp


----------



## Schiltrac (17. November 2012)

:O http://www.onbikex.de/Fahrrad/Mountainbike-YT_Industries-Tues_Pro-53935.html

Dagegen stinkt das LTD ja voll ab!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astgabel (17. November 2012)

Ja ja die reifen zzz. Bin auch noch am Überlegen welche ich jetzt drauf mach aber das pro ist echt lecker ...


----------



## TinPa (17. November 2012)

So, ich habe heute mein TuEs 2.0 das erste Mal ausgeführt. War zwar völlig unartgerecht 33 Kilometer durch die Stadt und die Isar entlang, aber ich bin begeistert!

2013er Parts kann ich selbst jetzt keine anderen feststellen als die auf der Webseite angegeben. Einzig der Dämpfer ist eben ein BOS Stoy RaRe und kein Vivid R2C.

Was ich ändern möchte, ist die Sattelstütze. Zum dahincruisen oder die Trailanfahrt ist die Thomson elite in ihrer Länge wunderbar, leider lässt sich diese aber nicht weiter einschieben, wodurch sie fürs Downhill-/Freeridefahren zu hoch ist. Noch bin in zu unerfahren, um zu sagen was denn eine optimale Höhe fürs Downhill-/Freeridefahren ist. Habe von der Faustregel "Kniehöhe im stehen" gehört. Kann man das als Grundlage nehmen, um darauf seine "eigene Höhe" zu finden? Ich möchte mir eine alternative Sattelstütze kaufen und diese entsprechend kürzen. Welche Stütze könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. November 2012)

Also wenn die so lang ist wie meine dann kannst du die unmöglich zum Dh-Fahren nehmen. Da muss mind 10 wenn nicht 15cm weg (hab ich glaub).


----------



## Nico Laus (17. November 2012)

Die, die schon drin ist. Einfach kürzen.


----------



## TinPa (17. November 2012)

Ich möchte die jetzige nicht kürzen. Die möchte ich dazu verwenden, so herumzufahren oder zum Trail zu kommen. Die zweite kurze Sattelstange werde ich im Rucksack mitnehmen und dann bei Bedarf wechseln. Welche Sattelstütze könnt ihr mir empfehlen, die nicht zu teuer ist?


----------



## cliomare (17. November 2012)

TinPa schrieb:


> Ich möchte die jetzige nicht kürzen. Die möchte ich dazu verwenden, so herumzufahren oder zum Trail zu kommen. Die zweite kurze Sattelstange werde ich im Rucksack mitnehmen und dann bei Bedarf wechseln. Welche Sattelstütze könnt ihr mir empfehlen, die nicht zu teuer ist?




Warum besorgst dir für den Zweck nicht entweder eine manuelle oder hydraulische Teleksopstütze? 
Hast du schon mal dran gedacht, dass du dann auch einen zweiten Sattel brauchst und jedesmal mit fetter Stütze und Sattel dran im Rücksack rumfahren musst - auch nicht gerade angenehm beim Downhilllen.


Zum Image von YT: 
Ich assoziiere YT immer mit halbstarken, megacoolen Jugendlichen, die zwar Null Ahnung vom Biken haben, aber meinen, sie müssen sich jetzt mit Papas Geld ein Megabike kaufen und dann damit rumprollen.

Das sieht man auch sehr gut in diversen Threads, wo hauptsächlich Leute mit null Ahnung bescheuerte Fragen stellen. Das optische Design der Bikes passt für mich auch sehr gut dazu - für meinen Geschmack einfach prollig.

Die Bikes an sich find ich schon recht gut (abgesehen von der Optik) und das P/L Verhältnis steht eh außer Frage. Solange ich die Bikes aber mit halbstarken Downhillprolos assoziiere werde ich mir kein YT zulegen, dann lieber Canyon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (17. November 2012)

cliomare schrieb:


> Zum Image von YT:
> Ich assoziiere YT immer mit halbstarken, megacoolen Jugendlichen, die zwar Null Ahnung vom Biken haben, aber meinen, sie müssen sich jetzt mit Papas Geld ein Megabike kaufen und dann damit rumprollen.


und die kinder mit ihren demos und sessions haben dafür hart gearbietet? 

ich sehe den finanziellen teil genau umgekehrt, also dass die meisten kiddies sich das bike wenigstens noch zum großteil irgendwie zusammen gesparrt haben


----------



## Astgabel (18. November 2012)

cliomare schrieb:


> Die Bikes an sich find ich schon recht gut (abgesehen von der Optik) und das P/L Verhältnis steht eh außer Frage. Solange ich die Bikes aber mit halbstarken Downhillprolos assoziiere werde ich mir kein YT zulegen, dann lieber Canyon.


 

Und die sind besser ? 


Musst ja ne schwache Persönlichkeit haben wenn du dich solchen (deinen)  Vorurteilen beugst.


----------



## mystic83 (18. November 2012)

TinPa schrieb:


> So, ich habe heute mein TuEs 2.0 das erste Mal ausgeführt. War zwar völlig unartgerecht 33 Kilometer durch die Stadt und die Isar entlang, aber ich bin begeistert!
> 
> 2013er Parts kann ich selbst jetzt keine anderen feststellen als die auf der Webseite angegeben. Einzig der Dämpfer ist eben ein BOS Stoy RaRe und kein Vivid R2C.
> 
> Was ich ändern möchte, ist die Sattelstütze. Zum dahincruisen oder die Trailanfahrt ist die Thomson elite in ihrer Länge wunderbar, leider lässt sich diese aber nicht weiter einschieben, wodurch sie fürs Downhill-/Freeridefahren zu hoch ist. Noch bin in zu unerfahren, um zu sagen was denn eine optimale Höhe fürs Downhill-/Freeridefahren ist. Habe von der Faustregel "Kniehöhe im stehen" gehört. Kann man das als Grundlage nehmen, um darauf seine "eigene Höhe" zu finden? Ich möchte mir eine alternative Sattelstütze kaufen und diese entsprechend kürzen. Welche Stütze könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?


Da wäre wohl ein enduro die bessere Wahl gewesen


----------



## Baxter75 (18. November 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Also wenn die so lang ist wie meine dann kannst du die unmöglich zum Dh-Fahren nehmen. Da muss mind 10 wenn nicht 15cm weg (hab ich glaub).



15 cm kann man sie locker kürzen


----------



## Baxter75 (18. November 2012)

TinPa schrieb:


> So, ich habe heute mein TuEs 2.0 das erste Mal ausgeführt. War zwar völlig unartgerecht 33 Kilometer durch die Stadt und die Isar entlang, aber ich bin begeistert!
> 
> 2013er Parts kann ich selbst jetzt keine anderen feststellen als die auf der Webseite angegeben. Einzig der Dämpfer ist eben ein BOS Stoy RaRe und kein Vivid R2C.
> 
> Was ich ändern möchte, ist die Sattelstütze. Zum dahincruisen oder die Trailanfahrt ist die Thomson elite in ihrer Länge wunderbar, leider lässt sich diese aber nicht weiter einschieben, wodurch sie fürs Downhill-/Freeridefahren zu hoch ist. Noch bin in zu unerfahren, um zu sagen was denn eine optimale Höhe fürs Downhill-/Freeridefahren ist. Habe von der Faustregel "Kniehöhe im stehen" gehört. Kann man das als Grundlage nehmen, um darauf seine "eigene Höhe" zu finden? Ich möchte mir eine alternative Sattelstütze kaufen und diese entsprechend kürzen. Welche Stütze könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?




ich glaube du hast den sinn eines DH bikes noch nicht ganz verstanden ..diese bikes sind von der Geometrie so gebaut ,das man damit gut bergab fahren kann ,aber für "enduro "touren is das total verkehrte bike ...


----------



## Baxter75 (18. November 2012)

cliomare schrieb:


> Warum besorgst dir für den Zweck nicht entweder eine manuelle oder hydraulische Teleksopstütze?
> Hast du schon mal dran gedacht, dass du dann auch einen zweiten Sattel brauchst und jedesmal mit fetter Stütze und Sattel dran im Rücksack rumfahren musst - auch nicht gerade angenehm beim Downhilllen.
> 
> 
> ...



ne teleskopsattelstütze macht an dem bike kein sinn ,weil es der rahmen nich her gibt ,sie so zu versenken ,das es sinn macht ...was meinste warum man gut 15 cm kürzen muss ,damit man fürs DH fahren ,den Sattel weit genug runter kriegt ;-)


----------



## q_FTS_p (18. November 2012)

Sattelstützenlänge is absolut Geschmackssache. Meine hab ich Ca. so weit heraußen, dass sie mir 5-10cm über die Kniekehle geht. In Kurven praktisch zum Anlehnen.


----------



## shurikn (18. November 2012)

cliomare schrieb:


> Zum Image von YT:
> Ich assoziiere YT immer mit halbstarken, megacoolen Jugendlichen, die zwar Null Ahnung vom Biken haben, aber meinen, sie müssen sich jetzt mit Papas Geld ein Megabike kaufen und dann damit rumprollen.
> 
> Das sieht man auch sehr gut in diversen Threads, wo hauptsächlich Leute mit null Ahnung bescheuerte Fragen stellen. Das optische Design der Bikes passt für mich auch sehr gut dazu - für meinen Geschmack einfach prollig.
> ...




weise Worte, aber gleich zieht hier bestimmt ein Shit Storm auf...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. November 2012)

TinPa schrieb:


> So, ich habe heute mein TuEs 2.0 das erste Mal ausgeführt. War zwar völlig unartgerecht 33 Kilometer durch die Stadt und die Isar entlang, aber ich bin begeistert!
> 
> 2013er Parts kann ich selbst jetzt keine anderen feststellen als die auf der Webseite angegeben. Einzig der Dämpfer ist eben ein BOS Stoy RaRe und kein Vivid R2C.
> 
> Was ich ändern möchte, ist die Sattelstütze. Zum dahincruisen oder die Trailanfahrt ist die Thomson elite in ihrer Länge wunderbar, leider lässt sich diese aber nicht weiter einschieben, wodurch sie fürs Downhill-/Freeridefahren zu hoch ist. Noch bin in zu unerfahren, um zu sagen was denn eine optimale Höhe fürs Downhill-/Freeridefahren ist. Habe von der Faustregel "Kniehöhe im stehen" gehört. Kann man das als Grundlage nehmen, um darauf seine "eigene Höhe" zu finden? Ich möchte mir eine alternative Sattelstütze kaufen und diese entsprechend kürzen. Welche Stütze könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?




Laß dir nicht einreden das eine Telestütze nichts für das Rad ist. Wenn du längere Anfahrtsstrecken hast kauf dir eine KindShock mit Sattelhebelverstellung und 125 oder 150mm Verstellweg.
Damit lassen sich dann auch locker kleinere Touren fahren


   @Andere: YT wird mittlerweile doch von sehr vielen, die sich auch teuer kaufen könnten, gefahren. Aber es ist auch eine Marke die signifikant häufig von Anfängern bevorzugt wird. Deswegen kommen auch sehr  überdurchschnittlich oft Beiträge, und da mein ich net jetzt den TinPa, wo man nur die Augen verdrehen kann

G.


----------



## TinPa (18. November 2012)

mystic83 schrieb:
			
		

> Da wäre wohl ein enduro die bessere Wahl gewesen



Nein, wäre es nicht. Um das klarzustellen: Ich wollte ein DH-Bike, da ich die Möglichkeit habe im Sommer unweit von Leogang wohnen zu können und ich regelmäßig dort in den Bikepark fahren werde. Mal ganz abgesehen von anderen Bikeparks, die auch gut von München (Spicak, Wildbad) zu erreichen sind. Ich habe nicht vor Touren zu fahren.



			
				Baxter75 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube du hast den sinn eines DH bikes noch nicht ganz verstanden ..diese bikes sind von der Geometrie so gebaut ,das man damit gut bergab fahren kann



Mal ehrlich, für wie blöd haltet Ihr mich? Leider hatte ich gestern einfach nicht die Option nach Wildbad (wohl der letze noch geöffnete Park) zu fahren. Soll ich daher jetzt das Bike stehen lassen, nur weil ich aktuell kein DH fahren kann? Ich möchte trotzdem fahren und um beispielsweise zu den Isartrails zu kommen ist es nun mal ein Stück zu fahren - auch in Kombination mit UBahn. Daher stelle ich die Frage, die ich nicht für bescheuert halte. Hier geht es nicht darum ein vermeintliches Prollbike für Touren fahrbar zu machen. Das kam dann vielleicht falsch rüber.

Schade, dass hier so negativ über andere geurteilt wird. Aber mir ist das egal, ich weiß dass ich das richtige Bike gekauft habe und ich habe meinen Spaß - das ist das Wichtigste.

Und um das anzumerken: rumprollen, ist das letzte, das ich tue. Nur weil man noch nicht erfahren ist, kaufe man sich doch kein schlechtes Bike? Wenn ich die Preise von Big Bikes vergleiche ist für einen Einsteiger preislich gesehen das TuEs einfach attraktiv. Gleichzeitig bekommt man dort viel für sein Geld.

So viel dazu, ich bin raus hier. Das mit der Sattelstütze hab ich geklärt. Danke an die, die mir meine Fragen beantwortet und mich im Vorfeld unterstützt haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cliomare (18. November 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> ne teleskopsattelstütze macht an dem bike kein sinn ,weil es der rahmen nich her gibt ,sie so zu versenken ,das es sinn macht ...was meinste warum man gut 15 cm kürzen muss ,damit man fürs DH fahren ,den Sattel weit genug runter kriegt ;-)




Also eine "altmodische", rein manuelle Teleskopstütze geht immer. Die braucht nicht mehr Einschub als eine normale Sattelstütze und hat dafür einen viel größeren Ausziehbereich als all die neuen, hydraulischen Stützen.
Damit hab ich früher mein Rocky Mountain tourentauglich bekommen und da wars Sattelrohr auch kaum länger als beim Tues.


Falls ihr nicht wisst, was ich meine:


----------



## Shamen44 (18. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,
hab endlich auch mein Tues 2.0 bekommen.
Habe aber Probs mit dem Bos Dämpfer.
Habe das Fahrwerk grob eingestellt.
Sag passt vorne wie hinten ca. 30%
So dan ab bike park, gleich mal paar fette Sprünge, 3 meter Drops alle passt kein durchschlagen Rebound passt allerdings wenn ich z.b. aus dem Wallride rausfahre wieder ins Flat gibts hinten einen schlag als würde ich Hardtail fahren. Hab das Gefühl das bei kurzen kleinen Stößen gar nichts passiert. 
Was muss ich ändern.?


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. November 2012)

Hm die Beschreibung check ich nicht. Meinst du du hast einen Durchschlag oder das er unsensibel ist? Bei letzterem musst du mit den Druckstufen spielen.


----------



## q_FTS_p (18. November 2012)

LSC und/oder HSC weiter aufmachen.


----------



## Shamen44 (18. November 2012)

Ja ich denk das er zu unsensiebel ist! 

Was bedeutet weiter aufmachen?  Druckstufe runter drehen oder hochdrehen! 
Hat am Bike vorher keine Druckstufen Einstellung hab also noch kein plan was das bewirkt!  Kleine erklärung wäre auch nice!  You tube oder so sagt jeder was anderes!


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. November 2012)

aufmachen dann so weit wie nötig zudrehen


----------



## Nico Laus (18. November 2012)

Dämpfung verringert die Geschwindigkeit mit der der Dämpfer ein- oder ausfedert. Entsprechend dämpft die Druckstufe die Einfedergeschwindigkeit und die Zugstufe die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit. Gelegentlich kann noch Low- und Highspeed Druck-/Zugstufe eingestellt werden. Also das Dämpfungsverhalten bei hohen und langsamen Kolbengeschwindigkeiten des Dämpfers.


----------



## B.Scheuert (18. November 2012)

cliomare schrieb:


> Warum besorgst dir für den Zweck nicht entweder eine manuelle oder hydraulische Teleksopstütze?
> Hast du schon mal dran gedacht, dass du dann auch einen zweiten Sattel brauchst und jedesmal mit fetter Stütze und Sattel dran im Rücksack rumfahren musst - auch nicht gerade angenehm beim Downhilllen.


Kein Thema, mache ich für meine Hometrails auch. Anfahrt und (10Km) Rückweg mit langer Stütze, Trails meistens mit kurzer Stütze. Im Bikepark fahre ich je nach Einsatzgebiet: Auf flacheren DH-Strecken lang, auf steileren Strecken und für FR-Aktionen kurz.
Eine hydraulische Stütz kommt mir nicht ans DH-Rad, da sie teurer, defektanfälliger und schwerer als eine normale Sattel-Stützen-Kombi ist. Natürlich ist das Mehrgewicht auf dem Weg zum/vom Hometrail im Rucksack, aber in Bikeparks nicht.


----------



## NICI-RIDER (18. November 2012)

Hey,
ich würde mir auch gern ein Tues 2.0 oder gar das LTD zulegen. Nur weis ich nicht wie ich das Bike zum Bikepark transportieren kann. Also ich habe einen Fahrrad-Dachträger (Thule 591 ProRide) aber der passt nicht beim Tues. Habt ihr eine Idee oder wie transportiert ihr euer Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (18. November 2012)

mit dem 591 ProRide geht das aber mit dem Tues , ich hab zb den Thule BackPac


----------



## B.Scheuert (18. November 2012)

Rückbank umklappen, Kofferraum auf, Rad rein, Kofferraum zu.


----------



## Shamen44 (18. November 2012)

Der Pro Ride 591 funzt doch super.
hier Bild


----------



## NICI-RIDER (18. November 2012)

Cool danke, habe ich nicht gedacht. Kannst du mir bei Gelegenheit mal eine Nahaufnahme senden? Das ich sehe wo der Arm direkt greift.


----------



## Shamen44 (18. November 2012)

NICI-RIDER schrieb:


> Cool danke, habe ich nicht gedacht. Kannst du mir bei Gelegenheit mal eine Nahaufnahme senden? Das ich sehe wo der Arm direkt greift.



ja sobald ich es beim nächsten mal aufm dach habe mach ich ne nahaufnahme.
aber der Arm ist einfach ganz unten im rahmen. da geht er gerade so rein.
hält aber auch bei nem aggresiven autofahrstil


----------



## Baxter75 (18. November 2012)

vor der artgerechten haltung 




 und hinter her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyo (19. November 2012)

Du hast unterwegs deinen Rucksack verloren.


----------



## Astgabel (19. November 2012)

@Baxter75: ist das der 2,5 oder 2,35 Reifen ?


----------



## Baxter75 (19. November 2012)

@Astgabel   is der 2,5er


----------



## Astgabel (19. November 2012)

Thx


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. November 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Rückbank umklappen, Kofferraum auf, Rad rein, Kofferraum zu.


 
Kofferraum auf, Rückbank umklappen, Vorderrad raus, Kofferraum zu. Fertig


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (19. November 2012)

NICI-RIDER schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich wÃ¼rde mir auch gern ein Tues 2.0 oder gar das LTD zulegen. Nur weis ich nicht wie ich das Bike zum Bikepark transportieren kann. Also ich habe einen Fahrrad-DachtrÃ¤ger (Thule 591 ProRide) aber der passt nicht beim Tues. Habt ihr eine Idee oder wie transportiert ihr euer Bike?



Nutze den OutRide, passt super





TuEs Ltd passt ebenfalls hab leider kein Bild mit beiden oben drauf, bin den Sommer 2000km am StÃ¼ck damit gefahren und keine probleme gehabt



cliomare schrieb:


> Zum Image von YT:
> Ich assoziiere YT immer mit halbstarken, megacoolen Jugendlichen, die zwar Null Ahnung vom Biken haben, aber meinen, sie mÃ¼ssen sich jetzt mit Papas Geld ein Megabike kaufen und dann damit rumprollen.



Sie Sessions udn Secialzized Bikes der 18 JÃ¤hrigebn wurden hart erarbeitet und keinesfalls von den Eltern bezahlt, das ist der Marken nicht wÃ¼rdig!



cliomare schrieb:


> Das sieht man auch sehr gut in diversen Threads, wo hauptsÃ¤chlich Leute mit null Ahnung bescheuerte Fragen stellen. Das optische Design der Bikes passt fÃ¼r mich auch sehr gut dazu - fÃ¼r meinen Geschmack einfach prollig.



Und deshalb muss ich nem Kumpel erklÃ¤ren wie er seine Gabel und sein DÃ¤mpfer einstellt bei seinem Demo, der fÃ¤llt nÃ¤mlich genau in die Kategorie: Reiche Eltern, 4000â¬ ausgeben fÃ¼rn Demo und kein Plan haben, doof nur das er nicht angemeldet ist und die Fragen hier stellt, somit lÃ¤sst es sich leicht an YT Fahrern festmachen.
aber kannst ja trotzdem mal stÃ¶bern und dir selbst in bild machen ob hier manche Fragen hÃ¶heres niveau haben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490243&highlight=specialized


Philosophie von YT ist unter anderem auch fÃ¼r den Nachwuchs Bigbikes erschwinglich zu machen, ist Ihnen absolut negativ anzurechnen ne?
Wie ich auch die ganzen leute hasse die en Kia fahren, wie kann man nur? Kann sich ja wohl jeder en Audi, BMW oder VW leisten heutzutage, absolute Frechheit sich en Kia oder Dacia in die Garage zu stellen


----------



## lhampe (19. November 2012)

Hi,

ne Frage an die Tues 2.0 Fahrer mit BOS Stoy Dämpfer. Für welches Gewicht ist mitgelieferte Feder geeignet, bzw. bei wieviel Gewicht kommt Ihr mit der orginalen klar?


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. November 2012)

Was steht denn auf der Feder drauf?


----------



## Baxter75 (19. November 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ne Frage an die Tues 2.0 Fahrer mit BOS Stoy Dämpfer. Für welches Gewicht ist mitgelieferte Feder geeignet, bzw. bei wieviel Gewicht kommt Ihr mit der orginalen klar?



was hast du für ne Größe ??? beim S ne 225,M ne 250 und L ne 275 Feder


----------



## ORei (19. November 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> vor der artgerechten haltung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie ich sehe, den Bock ordendlich eingeritten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (19. November 2012)

@ORei ..so wie es sich gehört ..auf dem unteren Foto kommt der dreck garnicht so rüber ,weils leider schon dunkel wurde und es geregnet hat .

hier mal zwei Videos von gestern 
 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHa3phdtBdU"]Schulenberg 18.11.2K12 FRX - YouTube[/nomedia]

 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3eNV9OmEgQ"]Schulenberg 18.11.2K12 DH - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## lhampe (19. November 2012)

ich hab ein S bestellt, also ne 225 er Feder drin. Laut BOS empfehlung bräuchte ich ne 250er. Welche Federn sind denn mit BOS kompatibel? Hab hier nämlich ne 250er für den Vivid liegen. Hab ihr Tipps für nen Shop der Federn ne 250er für BOS da hat?


----------



## Baxter75 (19. November 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> ich hab ein S bestellt, also ne 225 er Feder drin. Laut BOS empfehlung bräuchte ich ne 250er. Welche Federn sind denn mit BOS kompatibel? Hab hier nämlich ne 250er für den Vivid liegen. Hab ihr Tipps für nen Shop der Federn ne 250er für BOS da hat?



wenn du ne 250iger Feder brauchst ,müsste dein gewicht zwischen 75-84 kg liegen ,laut der BOS Tabelle


----------



## Baxter75 (19. November 2012)

@Ihampe ... einmal kurz gegoogelt http://www.ceednow.com/bos-stoy-dampferfeder.html


----------



## ale2812 (19. November 2012)

@Baxter75
wurde als du bestellt hast nicht auch angezeigt, dass 2013er parts verbaut werden?


----------



## lhampe (19. November 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> wenn du ne 250iger Feder brauchst ,müsste dein gewicht zwischen 75-84 kg liegen ,laut der BOS Tabelle


Richtig. Meine Frage ist: Kann man der Tabelle trauen bzw. welche Feder fahrt Ihr bei welchem Gewicht?


----------



## Mike1989 (19. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich hätte mal an die YT-Tues 2.0 Fahrer eine Frage.
Möchte mir gerne das Tues 2.0 DH LTD. WC 2013 zulegen.
Bin mir nicht wirklich sicher welche Rahmengröße ich nehmen soll
Ich bin jetzt ohne Schuhe 1,80 groß (23Jahre alt)
Die auswahl des Rahmens würde laut Tabelle für größe M sprechen.

Habe momentan ein Bergamont Big Air größe M. 
Bin aber mit der Rahmengröße überhaupt nicht mehr zufrieden.
Weiß jetzt nicht genau ob ich lieber M nehme oder vllt doch L.

Würde mich freuen wenn mir ein paar Tues 2.0 Fahrer ihre Erfahrung mitteilen.Oder einfach ein paar gute Beiträge zum Thema.


----------



## Baxter75 (19. November 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> Richtig. Meine Frage ist: Kann man der Tabelle trauen bzw. welche Feder fahrt Ihr bei welchem Gewicht?



warum sollte man ihr nicht trauen können ???
ich fahre ne 250iger bei 77kg


----------



## Baxter75 (19. November 2012)

ale2812 schrieb:


> @Baxter75
> wurde als du bestellt hast nicht auch angezeigt, dass 2013er parts verbaut werden?



als ich mein Tues 2.0 mitte Juni bestellt hab ,stand da noch nix von 2013er parts ..das wurde erst später auf der hp von yt angezeigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (19. November 2012)

@Mike1989

ich habe das Tues 2.0 in M bei ner Größe von 1,75 cm


----------



## ale2812 (20. November 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> als ich mein Tues 2.0 mitte Juni bestellt hab ,stand da noch nix von 2013er parts ..das wurde erst später auf der hp von yt angezeigt



ok, alles klar!
 @Mike1989
ich würde ne M nehmen. vergleich mal die geo daten von den beiden rahmen,  um wieviel ist das oberrohr bei YT länger?


----------



## Baxter75 (20. November 2012)

@ale2812  hast du auch eins bestellt ???


----------



## 3loodymary (20. November 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> ich hab ein S bestellt, also ne 225 er Feder drin. Laut BOS empfehlung bräuchte ich ne 250er. Welche Federn sind denn mit BOS kompatibel? Hab hier nämlich ne 250er für den Vivid liegen. Hab ihr Tipps für nen Shop der Federn ne 250er für BOS da hat?




servas ... ich hab mir eine ccdb 3.5x300 (für ca. 100 kg kampfgewicht)reingehauen ... kostet mit versandt knapp 30 steine und past perfekt in den bos dämpfer ohne was anzupassen ... nur austauschen und gut is .. bikemailorder hat die mir verkauft  vllt ham die auch eine für dein gewicht


----------



## B.Scheuert (20. November 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> Richtig. Meine Frage ist: Kann man der Tabelle trauen bzw. welche Feder fahrt Ihr bei welchem Gewicht?


Welche Tabelle überhaupt?
Welche Feder zu deinem Gewicht *ungefähr *passt, sagt dir der Spring Calculator von TFT. Welche *genau *passt, hängt aber auch von persönlichen Vorlieben ab. Ich fahre z.B. in meinem Rad ca.30-40lb/in mehr als für 33% sag empfohlen. Im 2.0 würde ich mit etwa 75Kg(inkl. Ausrüstung) wahrscheinlich eine 250 oder 275er Feder fahren; andere Fahrer vielleicht eher 225.


Mike1989 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich hätte mal an die YT-Tues 2.0 Fahrer eine Frage.
> Möchte mir gerne das Tues 2.0 DH LTD. WC 2013 zulegen.
> Bin mir nicht wirklich sicher welche Rahmengröße ich nehmen soll
> ...


Vergleich erstmal die Geodaten und lass uns an deinen Erkenntnissen teilhaben.


----------



## 3loodymary (20. November 2012)

Mike1989 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich hätte mal an die YT-Tues 2.0 Fahrer eine Frage.
> Möchte mir gerne das Tues 2.0 DH LTD. WC 2013 zulegen.
> Bin mir nicht wirklich sicher welche Rahmengröße ich nehmen soll
> ...



moin 
ich bin 183 cm fahr das M und bin sehr zu frieden und meiner meinung nach dürfte es auf garkeinen fall grösser sein dropout tablet hab ich auch auf minimale eingestellt. rahmen fällt eher gross aus find ich .. aba ich bin eh jemand der es eher verspielt mag. wenn man dir was empfehlen sollte dann eine probefahrt wenn du dir nicht sicher bist. vllt wohnt jja jemand in deiner gegend der eins hat und dich mal fahren läst ... fragen kostet nix !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ORei (20. November 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> @ORei ..so wie es sich gehört ..auf dem unteren Foto kommt der dreck garnicht so rüber ,weils leider schon dunkel wurde und es geregnet hat .
> 
> hier mal zwei Videos von gestern
> Schulenberg 18.11.2K12 FRX - YouTube
> ...




Sieht nach purer Freude aus.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (20. November 2012)

Mike1989 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich hätte mal an die YT-Tues 2.0 Fahrer eine Frage.
> Möchte mir gerne das Tues 2.0 DH LTD. WC 2013 zulegen.
> Bin mir nicht wirklich sicher welche Rahmengröße ich nehmen soll
> ...



nach dem alter zu urteilen würde ich M nehmen


----------



## ritual (20. November 2012)

wo ist das *carbon* tues???


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. November 2012)

ritual schrieb:


> wo ist das *carbon* tues???


 
In irgend einer Freeride - Ausgabe


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. November 2012)

In Taiwan


----------



## duke83 (20. November 2012)

ritual schrieb:


> wo ist das *carbon* tues???


 
mach dich ma locker 
Das wird, wenn überhaupt, wohl frühestens Mitte-Ende nächsten Jahr rauskommen...


----------



## Baxter75 (20. November 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Welche Tabelle überhaupt?
> Welche Feder zu deinem Gewicht *ungefähr *passt, sagt dir der Spring Calculator von TFT. Welche *genau *passt, hängt aber auch von persönlichen Vorlieben ab. Ich fahre z.B. in meinem Rad ca.30-40lb/in mehr als für 33% sag empfohlen. Im 2.0 würde ich mit etwa 75Kg(inkl. Ausrüstung) wahrscheinlich eine 250 oder 275er Feder fahren; andere Fahrer vielleicht eher 225.
> 
> Vergleich erstmal die Geodaten und lass uns an deinen Erkenntnissen teilhaben.



 die Tabelle für den stoy  kannst du hier downloaden  http://www.bosmtb.com/en/downloads.html


----------



## lhampe (20. November 2012)

Na das sind doch die Infos die ich haben wollte. Es sieht so aus als benötige ich ne 250er Feder und die günstigen Cane Creek Federn passen.


----------



## B.Scheuert (20. November 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> die Tabelle für den stoy  kannst du hier downloaden  http://www.bosmtb.com/en/downloads.html


Danke, die Tabelle habe ich übersehen und mich gewundert, dass im Handbuch nichts steht.


----------



## ORei (20. November 2012)

An alle Tues Neulinge, macht euch aufjedenfall Steinschlagfolie ans Unterrohr. Hab die ersten Macken drinn
Alles schön einpacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike1989 (20. November 2012)

Erstmal Danke für eure Antworten/Hilfe



ale2812 schrieb:


> @_Mike1989_
> ich würde ne M nehmen. vergleich mal die geo daten von den beiden rahmen,  um wieviel ist das oberrohr bei YT länger?



@ale2812
Mein jetztiges Bergamont Big Air 2008 (M) hat folgene Daten
B = Oberrohrlänge parallel 550mm
B*= Oberrohrlänge horizontal 585mm
Wenn ich die Geometriedaten vom Tues 2.0 so ansehe würde das ja etwas kleiner ausfallen in größe M oder?



3loodymary schrieb:


> moin
> ich bin 183 cm fahr das M und bin sehr zu frieden und meiner meinung  nach dürfte es auf garkeinen fall grösser sein dropout tablet hab ich  auch auf minimale eingestellt. rahmen fällt eher gross aus find ich ..  aba ich bin eh jemand der es eher verspielt mag. wenn man dir was  empfehlen sollte dann eine probefahrt wenn du dir nicht sicher bist.  vllt wohnt jja jemand in deiner gegend der eins hat und dich mal fahren  läst ... fragen kostet nix !



@3loodymary
Komme aus der nähe von Kiel und denke mal das nicht viele das Tues 2.0 hier oben im Norden besitzen. Wird schwer sonst eine Probefahrt zu machen.


----------



## ale2812 (20. November 2012)

Mike1989 schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke für eure Antworten/Hilfe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ehrlich gesagt, ist es schwer dir bei der entscheidung zu helfen. wenn dir dein aktueller rahmen mit ähnlich langem oberrohr ein ungutes gefühl vermittelt, dann bleibt dir nicht viel übrig. du bist ja mit deiner körpergröße genau an der grenze zu L. sollte dir die L etwas zu lang vorkommen, kannst du immer noch mit einem kürzeren vorbau arbeiten. von daher kannst du auch getrost zur L greifen.

viele würden wohl die M bevorzugen, weil das bike agiler ist, leichter aufs hinterrad geht usw. 
in welchen fahrsituationen führst du dich denn unwohl auf dem big hit?
*
EDIT: bin von falscher körpergröße ausgegangen (183 cm). bei 180 cm würde ich nicht zum L raten.*


----------



## p00nage (20. November 2012)

ale2812 schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt, ist es schwer dir bei der entscheidung zu helfen. wenn dir dein aktueller rahmen mit ähnlich langem oberrohr ein ungutes gefühl vermittelt, dann bleibt dir nicht viel übrig. du bist ja mit deiner körpergröße genau an der grenze zu L. sollte dir die L etwas zu lang vorkommen, kannst du immer noch mit einem kürzeren vorbau arbeiten. von daher kannst du auch getrost zur L greifen.
> 
> viele würden wohl die M bevorzugen, weil das bike agiler ist, leichter aufs hinterrad geht usw.
> in welchen fahrsituationen führst du dich denn unwohl auf dem big hit?



Warum ist er mit seiner Körpergröße genau an der Grenze zu L ? Laut der YT empfehlung liegt er genau in der Mitte von M Größe	Oberrohr	Körpergröße

S	560mm	22,05"	von	160	bis	174cm	
M	580mm	22,83"	von	174	bis	184cm	
L	605mm	23,82"	von	184	bis	196cm


----------



## ale2812 (20. November 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Warum ist er mit seiner Körpergröße genau an der Grenze zu L ? Laut der YT empfehlung liegt er genau in der Mitte von M Größe	Oberrohr	Körpergröße
> 
> S	560mm	22,05"	von	160	bis	174cm
> M	580mm	22,83"	von	174	bis	184cm
> L	605mm	23,82"	von	184	bis	196cm




sorry, hab die körpergröße von 3loodymary im kopf gehabt


----------



## Mike1989 (20. November 2012)

ale2812 schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt, ist es schwer dir bei der  entscheidung zu helfen. wenn dir dein aktueller rahmen mit ähnlich  langem oberrohr ein ungutes gefühl vermittelt, dann bleibt dir nicht  viel übrig. du bist ja mit deiner körpergröße genau an der grenze zu L.  sollte dir die L etwas zu lang vorkommen, kannst du immer noch mit einem  kürzeren vorbau arbeiten. von daher kannst du auch getrost zur L  greifen.
> 
> viele würden wohl die M bevorzugen, weil das bike agiler ist, leichter aufs hinterrad geht usw.
> in welchen fahrsituationen führst du dich denn unwohl auf dem big hit?



Ich fühle mich bei Bergabfahrten sehr unwohl.Genau so bei Drops oder großen Sprüngen sowie schnelle Kurven. Das Bike ist sehr schnell ausgebrochen.


----------



## p00nage (20. November 2012)

ale2812 schrieb:


> sorry, hab die körpergröße von 3loodymary im kopf gehabt



Sind halt alles nur Richtwerte, ich bin 183 und auch am überlegen falls ich mir das Tues bestelle ob M oder L , der Radstand beim L ist halt leider schon lang für nen wendiges DH Bike... Ich hab mir aktuell nen LV 601 bestellt und da ist es nach einer Probefahrt eindeutig L geworden.


----------



## ale2812 (20. November 2012)

Mike1989 schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich bei Bergabfahrten sehr unwohl.Genau so bei Drops oder großen Sprüngen sowie schnelle Kurven. Das Bike ist sehr schnell ausgebrochen.



bitte den edit beachten:
*



			EDIT: bin von falscher körpergröße ausgegangen (183 cm). bei 180 cm würde ich nicht zum L raten.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*___

und das ist eindeutig auf die rahmengröße und nicht auf federelemente setup und reifenwahl zurück zuführen? kommt auf deine erfahrung in sachen mtb an, wenn du seit vielen jahren fährst, dann weisst du sicherlich woran es liegt.


----------



## Baxter75 (20. November 2012)

ORei schrieb:


> An alle Tues Neulinge, macht euch aufjedenfall Steinschlagfolie ans Unterrohr. Hab die ersten Macken drinn
> Alles schön einpacken



werden nich die letzten macken sein ,wenn ich da nach gehen würde ,dass das bike nix abkriegen darf bzw so wenig wie möglich  ,könnte ich mich garnicht aufs fahren konzentrieren ...einfach krachen lassen und gut is ;-)


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. November 2012)

ale2812 schrieb:


> bitte den edit beachten:
> 
> ___
> 
> und das ist eindeutig auf die rahmengröße und nicht auf federelemente setup und reifenwahl zurück zuführen? kommt auf deine erfahrung in sachen mtb an, wenn du seit vielen jahren fährst, dann weisst du sicherlich woran es liegt.



Das Big Air hat doch einen viel steileren Lw oder? Das hat auch starken Einfluss darauf wie stabil sich ein Rad anfühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike1989 (20. November 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das Big Air hat doch einen viel steileren Lw  oder? Das hat auch starken Einfluss darauf wie stabil sich ein Rad  anfühlt.



Mein Big Air hat einen Lw von 67,5° 
Die Servicehotline von YT konnt mir auch nicht wirklich weiter helfen auser auf Ihre Größentabelle (Empfehlung) hinzuweisen.
Bin leider immer noch mit der entscheidung unsicher ob M oder L.
Will mich später nicht ärgern das ich die falsche Rahmengröße genommen habe.


----------



## ale2812 (20. November 2012)

mal ganz im ernst, nimm die größe M. ich hab keine bergamont geos im kopf, aber der radstand wird eine ganze ecke länger sein, sitzwinkel spielt auch eine gewisse rolle und natürlich der viel flachere lenkwinkel im vgl zu deinem bike von 2008. mit deiner problembeschreibung kann man nicht viel anfangen.


----------



## Mirko29 (20. November 2012)

Ich stand damals vor der gleichen Entscheidung. Ohne Schuhe 1,73m und mit 1,75m... Also zwischen S und M. Ich hab mich für das S entschieden und meine Zufriedenheit ist Streckenabhängig  Bei schnellen Abfahrten meine ich das das M besser gewesen wäre, aber bei verblockten und technischen Strecken fühlt sich die Rahmengrösse perfekt an. Werde nächstes Jahr noch mal die lange Einstellung der Kettenstreben testen. Bin dieses Jahr die kurze gefahren... Hoffe ich könnte dir etwas weiterhelfen.


----------



## Nico Laus (20. November 2012)

Nimm das M.



> Zitat von kommando99 Beitrag anzeigen
> Bist du überhaupt schon mal DH gefahren? Fahrer die aus 10m ins Flat droppen (sonst sind Durchschläge eher selten) wissen normalerweise ziemlich genau, was für ein Fahrrad sie wollen und brauchen.


Zu geil! Hat mir ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert. Danke dafür.


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. November 2012)

> (sonst sind Durscläge eher selten)



falsche Federhärte!


----------



## andre-71 (20. November 2012)

...einfach krachen lassen und gut is ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ORei (20. November 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> werden nich die letzten macken sein ,wenn ich da nach gehen würde ,dass das bike nix abkriegen darf bzw so wenig wie möglich  ,könnte ich mich garnicht aufs fahren konzentrieren ...einfach krachen lassen und gut is ;-)




Hab ich ja gemacht....aber tut halt soooo weh ganz neu


----------



## 3loodymary (21. November 2012)

hm ... son mist, mit kiel kann ich nich bieten. Auser kiel liegt bei mir um die ecke von augsburg


----------



## fone (21. November 2012)

Mike1989 schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich bei Bergabfahrten sehr unwohl.Genau so bei Drops oder großen Sprüngen sowie schnelle Kurven. Das Bike ist sehr schnell ausgebrochen.



du fühlst dich bei allem unwohl.  

ich mochte keine drops und auch sprünge mit dem langen rahmen und flachem lenkwinkel, schnelle kurven und steilabfahrten waren hingegen ein traum.

wo bricht das rad aus? hinten? vorne?

edit: bei 180 würde ich M nehmen.


----------



## Baxter75 (21. November 2012)

an die Tues 2.0 fahrer..achtet mal auf die Bremsleitung und Schaltzung Klemmung unter dem Dämpfer ..hab beim sauber machen gesehn,das sich die schraube fast komplett raus gedreht hat ...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. November 2012)

Musste sogar meine Bremsscheibe nach der 2 Abfahrt nachziehen, Sachen gibts....


----------



## Avatas (21. November 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> an die Tues 2.0 fahrer..achtet mal auf die Bremsleitung und Schaltzung Klemmung unter dem Dämpfer ..hab beim sauber machen gesehn,das sich die schraube fast komplett raus gedreht hat ...



War bei mir auch. Interessant War aber auch der torx abdruck im imbus des schraubenkopfes. An die schraube kommt man aber auch richtig gut ran ;(


----------



## Baxter75 (21. November 2012)

durch das einfedern ,is die bremsleitung ja immer in bewegung ,von daher sollte man die schraube mit schraubensicherung rein machen und hoffen ,das die klemmung fest bleibt .. wenn man die Bremsleitung so zieht,das die Klemmung weniger beansprucht wird ,besteht die gefahr ,das sie gegen die Kurbel kommt


----------



## chaos_one (21. November 2012)

Hallo,also ich bin mit meinem TuEs2.0 in L bei körpergröße 187cm voll zufrieden,werd die Tage die Tablets mal auf kurzen Radstand einstellen und berichten obs sich anderst anfühlt.War heut zum testen in Tabarz und hab mich echt wohl gefühlt.Obwohl ich der Meinung bin das die Gabel in der angegebenen Grundabstimmung für mein Gewicht laut YT Seite zuviel SAG hat und da hab ich sie schon für mehr Gewicht eingestellt hab.
Wie fahrt ihr eure Gabel bei Komplettgewicht 82kg(mit klamotten,protektoren usw)?
Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen,bin bisher immer 888 gefahren und im mom. leicht überfordert mit den ganzen Einstellungen der Boxxer...


----------



## Astgabel (21. November 2012)

Bremschaibe und Klemme waren bei mir auch loose. So isch des halt bei so nem  Downberggerät


----------



## ultraenz (22. November 2012)

Guckt mal was heute in der Post war....
Am 14. bezahlt, heute wars schon da.
Mit Bos Stoy und nicht wirklich angezogenen Leitungsklemmungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultraenz (22. November 2012)

so hier das Bild


----------



## san_andreas (22. November 2012)

Deutlich schöner als das Ltd. !


----------



## Baxter75 (22. November 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Deutlich schöner als das Ltd. !


----------



## Baxter75 (22. November 2012)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Guckt mal was heute in der Post war....
> Am 14. bezahlt, heute wars schon da.
> Mit Bos Stoy und nicht wirklich angezogenen Leitungsklemmungen...



gucke bitte mal nach ,welche Bremse du hast??..bei FB hatte wer die elixir 3 bremsen dran  statt der code R


----------



## laminato (22. November 2012)

hallo tues rider.kommen bei selbstabholung in forchheim noch extra kosten dazu ausser dem regulären preis vom rad?


----------



## Baxter75 (22. November 2012)

laminato schrieb:


> hallo tues rider.kommen bei selbstabholung in forchheim noch extra kosten dazu ausser dem regulären preis vom rad?



eigendlich nicht ,wenn man aus der nähe kommt und man keine ca 50,- für sprit verballert ,würde es sinn machen ...


----------



## TinPa (22. November 2012)

Bei mir sind Code R Bremsen verbaut. 

Selbstabholung gibt es laut Aussage zweier YT-Mitarbeiter (Telefon, Email) nicht mehr.


----------



## ultraenz (22. November 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> gucke bitte mal nach ,welche Bremse du hast??..bei FB hatte wer die elixir 3 bremsen dran  statt der code R



Bei mir sind Code R dran


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (23. November 2012)

FrÃ¼her gabs noch Selbstabholung soweit ich weiÃ hat das 30â¬ gekostet, aber wie angesprochen nur noch Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paran0id (23. November 2012)

Wie es gibt keine Selbstabholung mehr? Hatte meins noch im Juni selbst geholt, hat mich keinen Cent gekostet.


----------



## p00nage (23. November 2012)

Paran0id schrieb:


> Wie es gibt keine Selbstabholung mehr? Hatte meins noch im Juni selbst geholt, hat mich keinen Cent gekostet.



wir mussten im August 30 bezahlen...


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. November 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> wir mussten im August 30 bezahlen...


 
Für was muss man bei Selbstabholung denn zahlen? Karton?


----------



## p00nage (23. November 2012)

ja anscheinend, bzw die Lieferung von Schleusingen nach Forchheim. Ich konnte es auch nicht verstehen.


----------



## Avatas (23. November 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Für was muss man bei Selbstabholung denn zahlen? Karton?



Die bikes werden offensichtlich nicht mehr alle in forchheim montiert. Ich wohne 15km von den jungs entfernt und beim versand landete és in einem paketzentrum in thüringen. Entsprechend vermute ich, dass es bei selbstabholern versendet und in forchheim montiert werden muss.


----------



## p00nage (23. November 2012)

Avatas schrieb:


> Die bikes werden offensichtlich nicht mehr alle in forchheim montiert. Ich wohne 15km von den jungs entfernt und beim versand landete és in einem paketzentrum in thüringen. Entsprechend vermute ich, dass es bei selbstabholern versendet und in forchheim montiert werden muss.



Jo deswegen hab ich eben Schleusingen genannt. denk dort sitzt der Dienstleister. Trotzdem dürften sie mmn diese Lieferkosten nicht umschlagen, sondern müssten im Bikepreis schon kalkuliert sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (23. November 2012)

Avatas schrieb:


> Die bikes werden offensichtlich nicht mehr alle in forchheim montiert. Ich wohne 15km von den jungs entfernt und beim versand landete és in einem paketzentrum in thüringen. Entsprechend vermute ich, dass es bei selbstabholern versendet und in forchheim montiert werden muss.



ich glaube Löhma wars ,wo dieTues 2.0 zusammen gebaut werden..die ganzen versand labels werden in forchheim gemacht und dann in die fertigsstätten geschickt


----------



## Tabletop84 (23. November 2012)

Avatas schrieb:


> Die bikes werden offensichtlich nicht mehr alle in forchheim montiert. Ich wohne 15km von den jungs entfernt und beim versand landete és in einem paketzentrum in thüringen. Entsprechend vermute ich, dass es bei selbstabholern versendet und in forchheim montiert werden muss.



Ich glaube die wurden noch nie in Forchheim montiert. Die haben da nur eine Werkstatt für Servicearbeiten und ein kleines Lager. Deshalb ist es auch verständlich das sie eine Gebühr für die Selbstabholer erheben. Nicht unbedingt wegen den Kosten sondern weil sonst wahrscheinilch jeden Tag einer antanzen würde und so funktionert der Laden nunmal nicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Für was muss man bei Selbstabholung denn zahlen? Karton?



Der wollte an dem Tag einfach Abends nach Feierabend was Essen gehen und hatte kein Kleingeld mehr im Geldbeutel.
Nun mal 1 und 1 zusammenzählen

G.


----------



## Kolossos (23. November 2012)

Endlich hab ich mein wirkliches Ltd. und nicht Eins von ca. 530 Stück!


----------



## LordLinchpin (23. November 2012)

lächerlich wenn die selbstabholerei nicht möglich ist


----------



## Deleted 148456 (23. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der wollte an dem Tag einfach Abends nach Feierabend was Essen gehen und hatte kein Kleingeld mehr im Geldbeutel.
> Nun mal 1 und 1 zusammenzählen
> 
> G.



Einer von denen geht wohl mehrmals täglich Essen wie man sieht


----------



## Deleted 148456 (23. November 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die wurden noch nie in Forchheim montiert. Die haben da nur eine Werkstatt für Servicearbeiten und ein kleines Lager. Deshalb ist es auch verständlich das sie eine Gebühr für die Selbstabholer erheben. Nicht unbedingt wegen den Kosten sondern weil sonst wahrscheinilch jeden Tag einer antanzen würde und so funktionert der Laden nunmal nicht.



Und warum sollte das nicht Funktionieren? Was ist daran denn aufwendig wenn jemand sein Rad persönlich abholt?


----------



## RidgeRider (23. November 2012)

komme irgendwie nich richtig mit dem BOS kla, aber das liegt in erster linie daran, das ich am alten luftelemente hatte. Den SAG stell ich ja per federvorspannung ein, aber das messen is verdammt kompliziert, was fahrt ihr den so?! mit ausrüstung wiegt ich ca. 85kg, steig durch die ganzen zahlen hub etc nich mehr durch, auch feder der bos verdammt doll ein, auch bei kleinen sprüngen, da gibs zwar die beiden druckstufen,! was habt ihr für ein setup, auch bei gabel..? thx


----------



## Thiel (23. November 2012)

Was ist denn schwer am Sag messen ? Ist doch wie beim Luftdämpfer. Kabelbinder dran und los gehts.
Der Sag wird über die Federstärke eingestellt. Vorspannen würde ich da möglichst wenig.


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. November 2012)

Kolossos schrieb:


> Endlich hab ich mein wirkliches Ltd. und nicht Eins von ca. 530 Stück!



Geile Kiste 

Wo hast du es denn her? In der Farbkombi habe ich es noch nie gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (24. November 2012)

einfach nen Kabelbinder um die Kolbenstange ,langsam aufs bike steigen und vorsichtig wieder absteigen ,,dann sollte der Kabelbinder bei ca 2,1 cm stehen bleiben ,dann haste ungefair 30% sag ...  was die Vorspannung der Feder angeht ,hab sie mir bei YT gesagt ,den Vorspannring komplett lösen ,bis die Feder wackelt,dann leicht vordrehen bis kein spiel mehr is und dann 3 volle umdrehungen .. bei mir musste ich 1 mal mehr machen ,damit ich auf diese 30 % gekommen bin ..

  @RidgeRider 

Was hast du fürne rahmen größe  ??
Was die Gabel angeht ,guck ehier mal rein http://www.yt-industries.com/uploads/tx_linkedsources/Boxxer_Team_Setup_DEU.pdf


----------



## evil_rider (24. November 2012)

was erwartet ihr bei nem versenderbike? das es fertig montiert & eingestellt ankommt? von was träumt ihr nachts? sowas bekommt man halt nur im fachhandel(obwohl auch da gibts welche die das nicht schaffen -.-).

und wenn man zu dämlich ist selber zu schrauben, darf man sich halt keine versenderschüssel bestellen bzw. muss damit zum händler es zusammen bauen lassen... und bei versenderschüsseln wird da meist min. 100% aufschlag zu dem normalen kurs gerechnet...


----------



## Deleted 148456 (24. November 2012)

evil_rider schrieb:


> was erwartet ihr bei nem versenderbike? das es fertig montiert & eingestellt ankommt? von was träumt ihr nachts? sowas bekommt man halt nur im fachhandel(obwohl auch da gibts welche die das nicht schaffen -.-).
> 
> und wenn man zu dämlich ist selber zu schrauben, darf man sich halt keine versenderschüssel bestellen bzw. muss damit zum händler es zusammen bauen lassen... und bei versenderschüsseln wird da meist min. 100% aufschlag zu dem normalen kurs gerechnet...



Hallo? YT? Was erwartest du?


----------



## laminato (24. November 2012)

tues 2.0  schaut mal bei der boxxer nach dem schmierungsöl nach.bei mir ist auf beiden seiten kein tropfen öl drin.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (24. November 2012)

laminato schrieb:


> tues 2.0  schaut mal bei der boxxer nach dem schmierungsöl nach.bei mir ist auf beiden seiten kein tropfen öl drin.




Da kann das Tues nichts dafür, ist normal bei Rock Shox


----------



## Baxter75 (24. November 2012)

laminato schrieb:


> tues 2.0  schaut mal bei der boxxer nach dem schmierungsöl nach.bei mir ist auf beiden seiten kein tropfen öl drin.



wo muss man da nach gucken ????


----------



## Thiel (24. November 2012)

Tauchrohre (Casting) von den Standrohren abziehen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9Xd4BQ2ghE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11QZQybRMu8


----------



## Baxter75 (24. November 2012)

geht da nich die Garantie flöten ,wenn man da selber dran geht ???


----------



## julius09 (24. November 2012)

Nein! RS stellt uns ja extra Anleitungen und Videos bereit damit man die standartsachen wie Ölwechsel oder ähnliches selber machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCrazyP (25. November 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Klaro, en extra paar Schläuche für die Reifen haben sie auch mitgeschickt, nebst neuem Gabelöl, en Paar Schaltzüge und en Riegel für unterwegs!




Es ging lediglich darum, dass bei Dämpfer, wenn man ihn so kauft, eine dabei ist. War es aber nicht und ist nicht so vorgesehen. War lediglich eine Frage.
Nochmal zum Dämpfer: Super Teil, arbeitet hervorragend, nur ist das Einstellen etwas fummelig. Leute mit Wurstfingern haben da nen Nachteil.
Kleine Frage noch zur Steckachse vorne. Hab die soweit wie vorgeschrieben mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen, nur lässt sich jetzt eine Seite komplett drehen und greift nicht mehr. Kommt mir irgendwie nicht ganz so gut vor. Bin aber auch kein Schrauberkönig und hatte vorher immer nur Schnellspannerachsen. Kann mich da wer aufklären? Danke Schonmal!


----------



## ale2812 (25. November 2012)

bau die achse mal aus und schau dir das system an (zum Verständnis). wenn die seite, die als sicherung fungiert, nicht greift, ist was falsch


----------



## Baxter75 (25. November 2012)

DaCrazyP schrieb:


> Es ging lediglich darum, dass bei Dämpfer, wenn man ihn so kauft, eine dabei ist. War es aber nicht und ist nicht so vorgesehen. War lediglich eine Frage.
> Nochmal zum Dämpfer: Super Teil, arbeitet hervorragend, nur ist das Einstellen etwas fummelig. Leute mit Wurstfingern haben da nen Nachteil.
> Kleine Frage noch zur Steckachse vorne. Hab die soweit wie vorgeschrieben mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen, nur lässt sich jetzt eine Seite komplett drehen und greift nicht mehr. Kommt mir irgendwie nicht ganz so gut vor. Bin aber auch kein Schrauberkönig und hatte vorher immer nur Schnellspannerachsen. Kann mich da wer aufklären? Danke Schonmal!




bist du so vorgegangen wie es hier im Handbuch steht ???
http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/q...es/default/files/techdocs/boxxer_race_de1.pdf


----------



## DaCrazyP (25. November 2012)

Ich werd das Vorderrad dann wohl wirklich nochmal ausbauen müssen und mir alles angucken. Etwas komisch kommt mir das nämlich wirklich vor. Falls ich das Vorderrad noch nichtmal ausgebaut bekomme, weil da nix mehr greift, weiß ich zumindest, dass es so nicht sein sollte .
Ich habe mich an die Anleitung von YT gehalten. Sprich 8 Klicks... Und meines Erachtens dürfte zumindest nix kaputt gehen, wenn man extra nen Drehmomentschlüssel verwendet.


----------



## ale2812 (25. November 2012)

ja also die seite mit den 8 klicks muss drinnen auf ein gewinde laufen, falls das nicht der fall ist, kannst du die seite rausziehen. wenn es greift, sind die 8 klicks nicht viel und man kann leicht denken, dass nichts passiert...


----------



## LordLinchpin (25. November 2012)

was man RS zugute halten muss ist dass sie nen 8er oder 10er inbus drinhaben falls eine schraube im arsch sein sollte, raus kriegt man sie immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2012)

Vergeßt die 8 Klicks nach der ersten Regen-, Staub- oder Schlammfahrt. Man muß sie genau so fest festschrauben wie man sie festschrauben muß. Wenn man kein Gefühl dafür hat, dann hat man kein Gefühl dafür......und muß halt hoffen das es paßt

G.


----------



## Krawallo (25. November 2012)

laminato schrieb:


> tues 2.0  schaut mal bei der boxxer nach dem schmierungsöl nach.bei mir ist auf beiden seiten kein tropfen öl drin.



Das kann doch nicht sein, daß man bei einem neuen Bike so etwas nachprüfen muss. Wobei ich mir das nicht wirklich zutraue und daher in eine Werkstatt müßte. Gibt wahrsch. keinen Weg das ohne Demontage festzustellen??


----------



## Baxter75 (25. November 2012)

Krawallo schrieb:


> Das kann doch nicht sein, daß man bei einem neuen Bike so etwas nachprüfen muss. Wobei ich mir das nicht wirklich zutraue und daher in eine Werkstatt müßte. Gibt wahrsch. keinen Weg das ohne Demontage festzustellen??



das is kein einzelfall ,wie man hier lesen kann 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=360043&page=81..

wenn man son sport betreibt ,sollte man sich mit einigen sachen auch durch aus beschäftigen ,was son Service der Gabel angeht ,gibts gute anleitungen und videos im Netz . Bin auch neuling auf dem gebiet ,befasse mich zur zeit aber mit der materie ,damit ichs selber machen kann ..weil nen kleienn service sollte man schon mehr mals im Jahr machen und jedes mal die Gabel wegschicken ,kostet erst mal nen haufen Geld und man kann das Bike nich nutzen

hier wird es gut beschrieben 
http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/f...es/default/files/techdocs/boxxer_team_de1.pdf


----------



## B.Scheuert (26. November 2012)

Krawallo schrieb:


> Das kann doch nicht sein, daß man bei einem neuen Bike so etwas nachprüfen muss.


 Herzlich willkommen in der Welt von Rock Shox - die Schlamperei mit dem fehlenden Öl hat hier jahrelange tradition!



Baxter75 schrieb:


> wenn man son sport betreibt ,sollte man sich mit einigen sachen auch durch aus beschäftigen ,was son Service der Gabel angeht ,gibts gute anleitungen und videos im Netz .http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/f...es/default/files/techdocs/boxxer_team_de1.pdf


Da hast du durchaus Recht, aber ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man bei einem Produkt, das ca. vierstellig kostet, erwarten kann, dass das Teil bei Auslieferung 100% funktioniert und nicht erst noch frischgemacht werden muss.



> nen kleienn service sollte  man schon mehr mals im Jahr machen


 Oder man kauft sich eine Marzocchi, macht 1x im Jahr(wenn man unbedingt will auch öfter) einen Ölwechsel und tauscht bei Bedarf(alle paar Jahre) die Dichtungen.


----------



## LordLinchpin (26. November 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Da hast du durchaus Recht, aber ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man bei einem Produkt, das ca. vierstellig kostet, erwarten kann, dass das Teil bei Auslieferung 100% funktioniert und nicht erst noch frischgemacht werden muss.




haha, ihr seid lustig, ich mag euch


----------



## ale2812 (26. November 2012)

ich finde genau an dem beispiel kann man gut die versender mit dem händler vergleichen. beim händler würde ich das definitv erwarten, dass er sowas kontrolliert, wenn ich ein rad bei ihm für 3500 euro +++ kaufe. beim versender erwarte ich sowas natürlich *nicht*! wenn man kein schrauber ist bzw. nicht werden will, sollte man sich kein versenderbike holen, da es mittelfristig nicht günstiger ist.


----------



## Baxter75 (26. November 2012)

versender bike hin oder her ..hier gehts ja mehr oder weniger um die RS BoXXer und das mit dem zu wenig Öl kann einem auch beim Händler um die ecke passieren ..es scheint ja wohl nen generelles problem zu sein


----------



## B.Scheuert (26. November 2012)

Dass man bei Versendern das Rad nicht fahrfertig aus dem Karton zieht, ist klar und die Schrauberei ist nicht das Problem. Aber es macht einen Unterschied, ob z.B. das Lager einer Nabe nicht richtig eingestellt ist, oder ob das Lager ungefettet ausgeliefert wird. Lager einstellen und Schrauben festziehen, bevor man losfährt, steht in ziemlich jedem Handbuch. Aber dass man Bauteile auseinandernehmen und einen Produktionschritt selbst nachholen muss, ist etwas anderes.


----------



## SKa-W (26. November 2012)

DafÃ¼r kann YT und kein Versender was, sondern einzig Rock Shox ist schuld. Das das eine Sauerei ist, ist allseits bekannt und wurde schon zig mal ausgiebig diskutiert.

Du hast natÃ¼rlich jetzt die MÃ¶glichkeit, wenn du dein Bike bei einem HÃ¤ndler kaufst das du dich in so einem Fall direkt an ihn wendest. Unter UmstÃ¤nden macht er das auch kostenlos, zwecks Garantie usw.

Problem ist nur, das dich ein Gleichwertiges Rad beim HÃ¤ndler Mininum 1000â¬ mehr kostet, die hier mit Sicherheit aber keiner Bereit ist zu zahlen.

Und jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, bei der Boxxer Ãl nachzukippen ist wirklich kein dramatischer Akt. Es gibt n Haufen Videoanleitungen, wenn man die Schritt fÃ¼r Schritt mitmacht und ein QuÃ¤ntchen an FingerspitzengefÃ¼hl aufweist, kann man da garnichts falsch machen.


----------



## B.Scheuert (26. November 2012)

SKa-W schrieb:


> Das das eine Sauerei ist, ist allseits bekannt
> 
> Und jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, bei der Boxxer Öl nachzukippen ist wirklich kein dramatischer Akt.


Sauerei: Ja. 
Dramatischer Akt: Nein.
Soweit hast du recht.
Aber: allseits bekannt? Für Leute, die neu im Sport sind und nicht schon eine Weile in den entsprechenden Foren mitlesen, dürfte das zielich überraschend sein und u.U. Probleme machen, deren Ursache sie nie vermutet hätten. Aber da das anscheinen genügend Kunden hinnehmen bzw. das Problem nicht kennen, sieht RS auch keinen Verbesserungsbedarf. Sie könnten ja zumindest einen Zettel dazu legen oder gleich Stand- und Tauchrohre getrennt liefern. Ein Fläschchen Öl mit ins Paket und fertig ist der Boxxer-Bausatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (26. November 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Sauerei: Ja.
> Dramatischer Akt: Nein.
> Soweit hast du recht.
> Aber: allseits bekannt? Für Leute, die neu im Sport sind und nicht schon eine Weile in den entsprechenden Foren mitlesen, dürfte das zielich überraschend sein und u.U. Probleme machen, deren Ursache sie nie vermutet hätten. Aber da das anscheinen genügend Kunden hinnehmen bzw. das Problem nicht kennen, sieht RS auch keinen Verbesserungsbedarf. Sie könnten ja zumindest einen Zettel dazu legen oder gleich Stand- und Tauchrohre getrennt liefern. Ein Fläschchen Öl mit ins Paket und fertig ist der Boxxer-Bausatz.



bin ja auch neu auf dem gebiet und als ich im netz auf dieses problem gestoßen bin ,hab ich mich gleich erst mal schlau gemacht.hier zb im bastel thread von der Boxxer,wobei man auch erst mal sehen muss ,welche texte man für voll nehmen kann oder nicht   .. hätte das auch nie vermutet,es is jetzt nun mal so ...bevor ich zig wochen auf die Gabel warten muss ,weils sicherlich unter die Garantie fallen würde ,mache ich es lieber selber und man wächst ja mit seinen aufgaben


----------



## julius09 (26. November 2012)

Haha Bausatz wäre lustig! Wenn die Gabel dann günstiger wäre würde den bausatz sofort kaufen und selbst zusammenbauen


----------



## fone (27. November 2012)

puh, gottseidank habt ihr rockshox bekommen und kein BOS...





LordLinchpin schrieb:


> haha, ihr seid lustig, ich mag euch


----------



## B.Scheuert (27. November 2012)

fone schrieb:


> puh, gottseidank habt ihr rockshox bekommen und kein BOS...


Welche Probleme gibts denn bei BOS?


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. November 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Welche Probleme gibts denn bei BOS?


 
Keine


----------



## ale2812 (27. November 2012)

fone schrieb:


> puh, gottseidank habt ihr rockshox bekommen und kein BOS...


----------



## p00nage (27. November 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Welche Probleme gibts denn bei BOS?



Des war mmn ironisch gemeint. Ging ja um die Boxxer


----------



## laminato (27. November 2012)

meine erste 2010er boxxer rc war auch trocken.damals wusste ich von dem problem mit dem fehlenden schmieröl noch nichts darüber.bin einfach so gefahren ,obwohl mir die gabel extrem unsensiebel vorkam dachte ich mir nur was will man bei einer radlgabel mehr erwarten.komisch kam es mir erst dann vor als ich auf einmal beim standrohr mit der boxxer aufschrift schwarze gummiabriebstücke ansammelten u.die gabel zu stecken begann.dann habe ich erst im netz darüber gelesen.habe daraufhin die gabel zerlegt ,neue simmeringe verbaut u.jeweils 40ml ATF-öl ins casting gegeben.danach hatte ich eine super sensieble gabel die ich jetzt ohne probleme die 2.saison gefahren bin.darum hab ich jetzt bei meinen neuen tues 2.0 sicherheitshalber gleich nachgeschaut.und wieder war kein öl drin.was mich bei der rc2c noch stört ist das ich den gesammten federweg nicht nutzen kann.ca130mm.dann ist schluss. werde den dropstop gummi noch entfernen.


----------



## 3loodymary (28. November 2012)

so bezüglich der boxxer und öl auffüllen ... wo muss ich da jetz was nachgucken und auffüllen ?? nur unten da wo fie achse sitzt oder auch oben aufschraubem und öl rein tun ... und muss es unbedingt ein öl von RS sein oder tuts da auch motoröl wenn ja welchen ?? das muss bis freitag gemacht sein will am samstag in bikepark !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (28. November 2012)

3loodymary schrieb:


> so bezüglich der boxxer und öl auffüllen ... wo muss ich da jetz was nachgucken und auffüllen ?? nur unten da wo fie achse sitzt oder auch oben aufschraubem und öl rein tun ... und muss es unbedingt ein öl von RS sein oder tuts da auch motoröl wenn ja welchen ?? das muss bis freitag gemacht sein will am samstag in bikepark !!



gucke hier mal rein http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=360043&page=81

ansonsten wirds hier gut beschrieben 
http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/q...es/default/files/techdocs/boxxer_race_de1.pdf

viele nehmen einfachen 5 oder 10W 40 Motoröl ,was aber nur fürs Schmieröl genommen werden darf


----------



## 3loodymary (28. November 2012)

danke schön baxter75 ... dann guck ma mal dann seh ma scho


----------



## Mike1989 (28. November 2012)

Mahlzeit, An alle Tues 2.0 Fahrer.Kommt vllt einer von euch aus der nähe von Lübeck / Kiel (Schleswig Holstein). Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich eventuell mal eine Probefahrt machen kann, damit ich wegen der Rahmengröße ein gefühl und schluss endlich eine entscheidung treffen kann.


----------



## Baxter75 (28. November 2012)

Mike1989 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, An alle Tues 2.0 Fahrer.Kommt vllt einer von euch aus der nähe von Lübeck / Kiel (Schleswig Holstein). Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich eventuell mal eine Probefahrt machen kann, damit ich wegen der Rahmengröße ein gefühl und schluss endlich eine entscheidung treffen kann.



wie groß bist du ??? ne probefahrt bringt eigentlich erst richtig im Gelände was ,nur mal so auf der Straße fahren würde da nich viel bringen


----------



## chaos_one (28. November 2012)

wer hat alles kein öl in seiner boxxer gehabt bei der aktuellen lieferung????


----------



## Schepperbeppo (28. November 2012)

Ich hatte bei einem anderen Bike kein Öl in meiner Fox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3loodymary (28. November 2012)

chaos_one schrieb:


> wer hat alles kein öl in seiner boxxer gehabt bei der aktuellen lieferung????



Ich weis es noch nicht weil ich zu faul bin zu gucken


----------



## chaos_one (28. November 2012)

mir ist bisher beim fahren auch noch nix negatives aufgefallen...bemerkt man das irgendwann?
bin bisher nur 888 gefahren!


----------



## Baxter75 (28. November 2012)

chaos_one schrieb:


> wer hat alles kein öl in seiner boxxer gehabt bei der aktuellen lieferung????



will jetzt am we noch mal fahren und dann werde ich mal nach gucken ,wie es mit dem Öl aus sieht


----------



## ORei (28. November 2012)

chaos_one schrieb:


> wer hat alles kein öl in seiner boxxer gehabt bei der aktuellen lieferung????



Also ich bin auch zu faul zum schauen
Hab bei mir nur die Feder getauscht, das ist aber auch kein Problem

Außerdem fährt mein TUES wie Honigschäumchen

Und an der Boxxer ist immer alles schön feucht und nichts trocken oder ähnliches


----------



## laminato (28. November 2012)

ist eine arbeit von 10 minuten.radl auf den kopf stellen.laufrad raus.inbusschraube herausdrehen,dann wieder ein paar umdrehungen rein.mit einem gummihammer o.plastikhammer einmal fest draufklopfen das es aus dem sitz rausgeht.dann schraube ganz rausschrauben.dann sieht man einen zwischenraum wenn man ins loch schaut.auf der anderen seite die kleine inbusschraube herausdrehen.den verstellknopf abnehmen.mit einem 24er gabelschlüssel die schraube herausschrauben.dann wieder ein paar umdrehungen hinein. mit einer 12 o.13er stecknuss zwischen den zwei kleinen kugeln auf der schraube ansetzen und fest draufschlagen.und wieder schraube ganz raus.dann einfach das radl langsam über dem hinterreifen  nach vorne hochkippen.zwei becher lasst ihr euch dabei von der freundin sicherheitshalber unten  mitführen wenn ihr das rad umdreht fals doch öl drin ist.bei mir ist keins gekommen.ganz einfach ohne viel zerlegen zu müssen.


----------



## Avatas (28. November 2012)

dh es geht nur um die lower-leg? Die DH-Kartusche kann drin bleiben?

Sorry für die blöde Frage, mir war die 80Seiten Sucherei in dem Boxxer-thread zu lang


----------



## 3loodymary (28. November 2012)

laminato schrieb:


> ist eine arbeit von 10 minuten.radl auf den kopf stellen.laufrad raus.inbusschraube herausdrehen,dann wieder ein paar umdrehungen rein.mit einem gummihammer o.plastikhammer einmal fest draufklopfen das es aus dem sitz rausgeht.dann schraube ganz rausschrauben.dann sieht man einen zwischenraum wenn man ins loch schaut.auf der anderen seite die kleine inbusschraube herausdrehen.den verstellknopf abnehmen.mit einem 24er gabelschlüssel die schraube herausschrauben.dann wieder ein paar umdrehungen hinein. mit einer 12 o.13er stecknuss zwischen den zwei kleinen kugeln auf der schraube ansetzen und fest draufschlagen.und wieder schraube ganz raus.dann einfach das radl langsam über dem hinterreifen  nach vorne hochkippen.zwei becher lasst ihr euch dabei von der freundin sicherheitshalber unten  mitführen wenn ihr das rad umdreht fals doch öl drin ist.bei mir ist keins gekommen.ganz einfach ohne viel zerlegen zu müssen.



gesagt ... getan und man siehe da man sieht nix  sonen kack aba auch jetz muss ich doch alles zerlegen obwohl ich kenn bock nich hab. oder gibts da auch nen trick ??  so wie kappe runter öl rein fertig das wäre praktisch !!


----------



## Baxter75 (28. November 2012)

ORei schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch zu faul zum schauen
> Hab bei mir nur die Feder getauscht, das ist aber auch kein Problem
> 
> Außerdem fährt mein TUES wie Honigschäumchen
> ...



das siehst du von aussen nich ,ob da Öl drin ist oder nich ...dieser schmierfilm trägt auch zum ansprechverhalten der Gabel bei ...grad weil es sehr oft vor kommt ,das RS gerne mal das Öl vergisst ,solltest du nach gucken ,um evt Schäden an der Gabel zu vermeiden


----------



## Baxter75 (28. November 2012)

Avatas schrieb:


> dh es geht nur um die lower-leg? Die DH-Kartusche kann drin bleiben?
> 
> Sorry für die blöde Frage, mir war die 80Seiten Sucherei in dem Boxxer-thread zu lang



es reicht ,wenn du nur die Seiten von 2012 dir vor nimmst ,dann sind es nur noch ca 30 Seiten  ;-)


----------



## Krawallo (28. November 2012)

Nur nochmal um sicherzugehen, wenn man das Öl nachfüllen will reicht dann aus dem Boxxer Handbuch im Kapitel "EINBAU DES UNTEREN GABELBEINS" der Punkt 5 (10ml Öl auf die Antriebsseite, 40ml Nicht-Antriebsseite). Oder muß wirklich die KOMPLETTE Gabel zerlegt werden, Feder und Dämpfer raus?

Die Antriebsseite ist die Seite mit Druck- und Zugstufe, oder?

schon mal vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (28. November 2012)

Krawallo schrieb:


> Nur nochmal um sicherzugehen, wenn man das Öl nachfüllen will reicht dann aus dem Boxxer Handbuch im Kapitel "EINBAU DES UNTEREN GABELBEINS" der Punkt 5 (10ml Öl auf die Antriebsseite, 40ml Nicht-Antriebsseite). Oder muß wirklich die KOMPLETTE Gabel zerlegt werden, Feder und Dämpfer raus?
> 
> Die Antriebsseite ist die Seite mit Druck- und Zugstufe, oder?
> 
> schon mal vielen Dank!




 auf die seite mit der feder (nicht-antriebsseite) reicht von  unten 40ml motoröl (laut RS reichen auch nur 10). auf der antriebsseite kommen von oben 230 ml (W5 öl) und von unten 10 ml (motoröl) rein . die 230 ml sollte man nicht überschreiten, viele fahren auch mit weniger, aber mehr sorgt für progression, was viele wahrscheinlich nicht wollen (kleiner tipp an den fahrer mit 13 cm federweg ausnutzung).
an sich ist doch die RS-Anleitung ziemlich ausführlich...

hier steht eigtl alles drin
2012er ölmengen


----------



## LB Jörg (28. November 2012)

Krawallo schrieb:


> Nur nochmal um sicherzugehen, wenn man das Öl nachfüllen will reicht dann aus dem Boxxer Handbuch im Kapitel "EINBAU DES UNTEREN GABELBEINS" der Punkt 5 (10ml Öl auf die Antriebsseite, 40ml Nicht-Antriebsseite). Oder muß wirklich die KOMPLETTE Gabel zerlegt werden, Feder und Dämpfer raus?
> 
> Die Antriebsseite ist die Seite mit Druck- und Zugstufe, oder?
> 
> schon mal vielen Dank!



Besorg dir als Schmieröl WT15 Motoröl. Das funktioniert für die Schmierung wesentlich besser als das Gabelöl für die Dämpfung.

G.


----------



## LordLinchpin (29. November 2012)

zu dickes öl ist aber auch nicht gut


----------



## ORei (29. November 2012)

Also für alle "Faulis" ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung www.flatout-suspension.de nur loben. Service 1 kostet zwar 58 EUR aber man hat null Stress und die Quali ist Top!!!


----------



## Exxun (29. November 2012)

ORei schrieb:


> Also für alle "Faulis" ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung www.flatout-suspension.de nur loben. Service 1 kostet zwar 58 EUR aber man hat null Stress und die Quali ist Top!!!



Bester laden :thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-N8010 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ritual (29. November 2012)

was angleset fur tues 2.0?????????????


----------



## tool (29. November 2012)

Äh, ja.


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. November 2012)

ritual schrieb:


> was angleset fur tues 2.0?????????????


 
Was willst du uns mit diesem geistreichen Kommentar vermitteln?


----------



## teatimetom (29. November 2012)

welches !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (29. November 2012)

ritual schrieb:


> was angleset fur tues 2.0?????????????



try to ask in english:



> what angleset fits the tues 2.0 ltd?
> 
> 63.5 is too slack for me!



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9876685&postcount=3127


----------



## 3loodymary (29. November 2012)

so und wieder eine frage  war bei euren tues ein 24 steckschluessel dabei zum aufschrauben von der boxxer ?? und der schluessel vom bos dämpfer fehlt mir auch zum einstellen des hs und ls ... wir stellt ihr den ein gibs da nen trick ? weil so wenig platz is ...


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. November 2012)

3loodymary schrieb:


> so und wieder eine frage  war bei euren tues ein 24 steckschluessel dabei zum aufschrauben von der boxxer ?? und der schluessel vom bos dämpfer fehlt mir auch zum einstellen des hs und ls ... wir stellt ihr den ein gibs da nen trick ? weil so wenig platz is ...


 
Für den BOS gibt´s keinen speziellen Schlüssel, da reicht do ein ganz normaler.


----------



## Baxter75 (29. November 2012)

3loodymary schrieb:


> so und wieder eine frage  war bei euren tues ein 24 steckschluessel dabei zum aufschrauben von der boxxer ?? und der schluessel vom bos dämpfer fehlt mir auch zum einstellen des hs und ls ... wir stellt ihr den ein gibs da nen trick ? weil so wenig platz is ...



es gibt kein Werkzeug dazu ,das sind eigentlich Standard Werkzeuge die man dazu braucht ...


----------



## 3loodymary (29. November 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> es gibt kein Werkzeug dazu ,das sind eigentlich Standard Werkzeuge die man dazu braucht ...



ja standart von RS  also nen 2-3 mm dünnen 24er maulschlüssel will ich mal behaubten is kein standart ...


----------



## Deleted 148456 (29. November 2012)

3loodymary schrieb:


> ja standart von RS  also nen 2-3 mm dünnen 24er maulschlüssel will ich mal behaubten is kein standart ...



Du bist wirklich ein YT wundert sich hier eigentlich noch jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (29. November 2012)

wieso "noch"?

fuck! vergessen bei crc den rabattcode einzugeben!!! :/


----------



## dawitt (29. November 2012)

ne,das ist echt nicht mehr normal hier. Traurig aber wahr! Manchmal schäm ich mich für euch!


----------



## Avatas (29. November 2012)

3loodymary schrieb:


> ja standart von RS  also nen 2-3 mm dünnen 24er maulschlüssel will ich mal behaubten is kein standart ...



schick die boxxer lieber ein und lass es jemanden für dich machen


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. November 2012)

3loodymary schrieb:


> ja standart von RS  also nen 2-3 mm dünnen 24er maulschlüssel will ich mal behaubten is kein standart ...


----------



## mystic83 (29. November 2012)

Also mir haben sie ne komplette Werkstatt mitgesendet! ðð


----------



## mystic83 (29. November 2012)

doppelpost


----------



## B.Scheuert (29. November 2012)

fone schrieb:


> fuck! vergessen bei crc den rabattcode einzugeben!!! :/


Schreib denen eine Mail! Als ich das letzte Mal bestellt habe und der Code nicht funktioniert hat, habe ich das sofort gemeldet. Ein paar Tage später war eine Rückbuchung über den entsprechenden Betrag auf meinem Paypal Konto.


----------



## xtccc (29. November 2012)

wicked in da house !


----------



## Astgabel (29. November 2012)

Also um mal wider was gutes zu verkünden.
Ich hab mein Frauchen davon überzeugen können das es ''ECHT'' besser ist wenn ich die Gabel im Haus Warte und nicht im kalten Schuppen  dazu muss aber das ganze Bike rein....

PS: kennt einer denn nen Laden wo man Schmierfett für die Gabel in etwas größeren Mengen als nur in den kleine Tuben bekommen kann ? So >200 ml
Hab nur Dynamic Federgabel-Fett als 200g Dose gefunden. Taug das was?


----------



## Baxter75 (29. November 2012)

einige verwenden wohl das hier immer http://www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/OEle-und-Fette/PitStop-Fett-Judy-Butter-1oz.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3loodymary (29. November 2012)

tja mai  was soll ich dazu sagen ... es kann halt nicht nur so perfekte leude geben wie euch die alles besser wissen und von alles von haus ne ahnung haben .. ich bin halt was das betrifft sehr neu in dem geschäft und bin über jeden tip und rat sehr froh weil ich bis jetzt null ahnung hab sry ... mich aber damit auseinander setzen will un auch gerne eines besseren belehren lasse ... no body is perfect :-(


----------



## fone (30. November 2012)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Schreib denen eine Mail! Als ich das letzte Mal bestellt habe und der Code nicht funktioniert hat, habe ich das sofort gemeldet. Ein paar Tage später war eine Rückbuchung über den entsprechenden Betrag auf meinem Paypal Konto.



hab ich dann auch gleich gemacht, aber war nix mehr zu machen... 
naja, ging nur um 7,50


----------



## Krawallo (30. November 2012)

Nochmal vielen Dank für die guten Tips!

Mein TuEs ist jetzt endlich voll einsatzfähig und geht morgen auf den Trail. Die BoXXer war zwar geölt, aber nur minimal. Hab dann wie beschriebendas Öl in die Castings gegeben - war echt easy =)

Dann knarzte noch der Steuersatz-Bereich, etwas Lagerfett auf die furztrockenen Lagerschalen gegeben und gut ist.

Keep on shredding!


----------



## Astgabel (1. Dezember 2012)

Moin Gemeinde, 
wie siehts denn mit dem "Motorex - Racing Fork Oil low friction" Öl für die Gabel aus ist das wass oder dich lieber das von Pitstop ?


----------



## ale2812 (1. Dezember 2012)

Astgabel schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde,
> wie siehts denn mit dem "Motorex - Racing Fork Oil low friction" Öl für die Gabel aus ist das wass oder dich lieber das von Pitstop ?



kannst du bedenkenlos nehmen, kauf ich selber auch für alle gabeln.


----------



## Astgabel (1. Dezember 2012)

Thx


----------



## Avatas (1. Dezember 2012)

Astgabel schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde,
> wie siehts denn mit dem "Motorex - Racing Fork Oil low friction" Öl für die Gabel aus ist das wass oder dich lieber das von Pitstop ?



hab ich heute auch in meine boxxer geschüttet. Beim nachsehen hatte sich auch in meine boxxer nur ein tröpfchen Öl verirrt.


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Dezember 2012)

welche viskosität habt ihr genommen ???


----------



## Thiel (1. Dezember 2012)

Als Schmieröl ist das egal. Da gibt es kein Gabel- oder Motoröl, was zu dickflüssig wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astgabel (1. Dezember 2012)

Fürs schmieren 15er


----------



## ale2812 (1. Dezember 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> welche viskosität habt ihr genommen ???





ale2812 schrieb:


> hier steht eigtl alles drin
> 2012er ölmengen




leute zum schmieren braucht ihr euch kein motorex kaufen, da reicht auch W15 motoröl, dass nen bruchteil kostet. wichtig für zugstufe/druckstufe ist die große ölmenge und dass soll standard mäßig W5 sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2012)

ale2812 schrieb:


> leute zum schmieren braucht ihr euch kein motorex kaufen, da reicht auch W15 motoröl,...



Was heißt reicht...es ist definitiv besser als Schmieröl geeignet

G.


----------



## Schiltrac (1. Dezember 2012)

klar Motorex, denn nur richtig gute Swiss Quality bringt eure Gabeln richtig zum laufen!!!


----------



## laminato (3. Dezember 2012)

ATF-AUTOMATIKÖL die gabel flutscht wie sau damit.fahr ich schon zwei jahre mit regelmässigen service


----------



## goshawk (4. Dezember 2012)

moin, kennt sich einer mit dem innelager standart BB30 aus. im neuen noton 2.0 ist so einer verbaut. wie verhält sich das wenn ich ein innenlager nach dem bisherigen standart (wie heisst der eigentlich?) haben möchte ( z.b. hammerschmidt, oder hollowtechkurbel)?
 thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (4. Dezember 2012)

Dann brauchst du einen Adapter oder noch besser ein Innenlager wie von Reset Racing, dass den BB30 Durchmesser hat und direkt deine "normale" Kurbel aufnimmt.


----------



## Astgabel (4. Dezember 2012)

laminato schrieb:


> ATF-AUTOMATIKÖL die gabel flutscht wie sau damit.fahr ich schon zwei jahre mit regelmässigen service



ATF Öl hab ich ja zum glück genug rumliegen


----------



## LordLinchpin (4. Dezember 2012)

das automatiköl dürfte doch aber bei den anstehenden temperaturen etwas zu dick werden oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Thiel (4. Dezember 2012)

Da gibt es ja verschiedenes... ich habe letztens mal Bettbahnöl in einer Totem als Schmieröl ausprobiert und das war nichts.
Es haftet zwar hervorragend und lässt sich auch schwer verdrängen (deshalb probierte ich es) aber die Gabel wurde sehr träge.

War dieses:
http://motoroelshop-schroeder.tradoria-shop.de/p/662686431/agip-bettbahnoel-exidia-hg-68

Jetzt ist wieder ein 5w40 Motoröl drin und sie flutscht hervorragend.


----------



## Astgabel (5. Dezember 2012)

Ne ATF öl ist eigendlich recht dünn. Aber Motoröl hab ich ja auch noch was


----------



## goshawk (5. Dezember 2012)

weiß jemand was für ein werkzeug ich brauche um bei einer descendant kurbel bb30 diesen sicherungsring zu öffen. es steht etwas von 10mm hex drauf. verbaut ist das ganze am neuen noton 2.0. thx


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Astgabel (5. Dezember 2012)

Ein 10mm Hex ist ein Sechskant schlüssel auch Inbus.

PS: zu langsam  genau das was oben eingeblendet ist


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Dezember 2012)

Gibt es denn schon Notons in freier Wildbahn?


----------



## ale2812 (5. Dezember 2012)

wandas schrieb:


> Beste Wahl fÃ¼r Weihnachten.
> http://baseurl.de/pn  â¬171.49 CUBE U30GT IPS 1280 X 800 Tablet PC android4.1 10.1 Zoll Eingebaute Bluetooth Dual Kamera
> Neues Design, neue Funktionen, mit einem groÃen Preis



--
edit: nutzer gemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (5. Dezember 2012)

Das ist ein Bot der automatisch seine Werbung postet. 
Eigentlich kann man solch einen Account direkt sperren.


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Dezember 2012)

Thiel schrieb:


> Das ist ein Bot der automatisch seine Werbung postet.
> Eigentlich kann man solch einen Account direkt sperren.



Diese Fake Accounts gibt´s immer mal wieder, einfach als SPAM melden.


----------



## goshawk (5. Dezember 2012)

hm werde mal ein bildl machen, meine was anderes..


----------



## ale2812 (5. Dezember 2012)

ist doch bestimmt hier drauf zu sehen oder?


----------



## teatimetom (5. Dezember 2012)

goshawk schrieb:


> weiß jemand was für ein werkzeug ich brauche um bei einer descendant kurbel bb30 diesen sicherungsring zu öffen. es steht etwas von 10mm hex drauf. verbaut ist das ganze am neuen noton 2.0. thx



ja zum lösen benötigst du 10nm sollte drauf stehen 

descendant sollten alle einen 8mm Inbus verwenden, um draufzuschrauben aber 40nm - das ist recht viel.

8mm Inbus ist zumindest bei der Version für normales BSa Innenlager - siehst ja ob der passt


----------



## goshawk (6. Dezember 2012)

ich meine den sicherungsring, mit den 4 kl. löcher. der muss doch zuerst gelöst werden bevhttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=242009&stc=1&d=1354770978or ich mich mit dem 8er imbuss ran mache...


----------



## goshawk (6. Dezember 2012)

hier mal das ganze radl...http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=242010&stc=1&d=1354771261


----------



## Astgabel (6. Dezember 2012)

Du braust dann so was 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Werkzeug/Spezialwerkzeug/Kurbel-Innenlager-Pedalwerkzeug/Park-Tool-HCW-4Y-Kurbel-und-Innenlagerschluessel.html

oder ein stück metall und bohrst 2 Löcher mit dem gleichen abstand der Löcher an dem Ring, passende Schrauben rein und vertig.


----------



## Astgabel (6. Dezember 2012)

Ps: lecker Bike!!! Vieleicht sieht man sich mal am Mote gero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Dezember 2012)

Ja mal Vergleichsfahrt mit dem Tues machen!


----------



## Schiltrac (6. Dezember 2012)

goshawk schrieb:


> ich meine den sicherungsring, mit den 4 kl. löcher. der muss doch zuerst gelöst werden bevhttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=242009&stc=1&d=1354770978or ich mich mit dem 8er imbuss ran mache...


 

Ist das nicht einfach der Integrierte Kurbelabzieher?

Sprich: Die innere Schraube (8er Inbus) drückt beim Losschrauben mit dem Schraubenkopf auf den grossen Innenring und zieht die Kurbel so ab der Achse....

(ist auf jeden Fall bei meiner Hammerschmidt so. Unterschied: Der Innenring hat keine 4 Löcher, sondern müsste mit einem 16er Inbus gelöst werden)

gruss


----------



## laminato (6. Dezember 2012)

ist bei eueren tues2.0 vorne das laufrad auch nicht ganz mittig in der boxxer drin?bei mir ist es ca.5mm nach links versetzt. hinten eiert das laufrad auch ein wenig. kommt das von werk so ausgeliefert


----------



## ale2812 (6. Dezember 2012)

laminato schrieb:


> ist bei eueren tues2.0 vorne das laufrad auch nicht ganz mittig in der boxxer drin?bei mir ist es ca.5mm nach links versetzt. hinten eiert das laufrad auch ein wenig. kommt das von werk so ausgeliefert



felge oder mantel?


----------



## goshawk (6. Dezember 2012)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Ist das nicht einfach der Integrierte Kurbelabzieher?
> 
> Sprich: Die innere Schraube (8er Inbus) drückt beim Losschrauben mit dem Schraubenkopf auf den grossen Innenring und zieht die Kurbel so ab der Achse....
> 
> ...



danke, genau so ist es. hab mal bei yt nachgefragt. habs schon probiert und es funzt tadellos.


----------



## goshawk (6. Dezember 2012)

kennt sich von euch einer mit bb30 adapter aus? wollte eigentlich das b30 rauskloppen und dann adapter für bsa reinmachen, dann für freeriding ne hammerschmidt rankloppen. muss man die adapter einkleben? wie bekommt ich das bb30 am schonensten raus, ohne für 200´ werkzeug kaufen zu müssen?

thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## q_FTS_p (6. Dezember 2012)

Mit Hammerschmidt bewegt sich dein Bike aber auch nicht wesentlich besser bergauf...
Wer ein solches Gerät kauft sollte sich auf schieben einstellen.


----------



## Thiel (6. Dezember 2012)

Mit einer Hammerschmidt hat man aber ein ganz normales kleines Kettenblatt mit 22 oder 24 Zähnen. 
Erst im Overdrive wird die Hammerschmidt bzw das Planetengetriebe für die größere Übersetzung aktiv.
Bei einer normalen 1 Fach Kurbel wählt man ja in der Regel immer deutlich mehr als 22 oder 24 Zähne!


----------



## cliomare (6. Dezember 2012)

Hab am DH Bike auch eine Hammerschmidt. Dazu eine manuelle Teleskopstütze und man kann schon recht passabel kurbeln. Natürlich nicht ideal, aber einige hundert Höhenmeter kommt man problemlos rauf, solange es nicht sehr steil ist.

Ich finds einen guten Kompromiss, wenn man nicht nur im Park unterwegs ist. Vor allem da es ausser dem verträglichen Mehrgewicht keine wirklichen Nachteile bringt.


----------



## mystic83 (11. Dezember 2012)

Würdet ihr mit 80kg eher 250er oder 275er Feder im Vivid fahren! Eigentlich mag ich's ja gern ein wenig straffer! Aber mich würden eure Erfahrungswerte interessieren! Federerrechner haut mir 256 raus bei 33% sag! Tendiere aber eher richtung 275! Was meint ihr?


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Dezember 2012)

würde 275 empfehlen sofern du nicht totaler Anfänger bist und entsprechend verhalten fährst. Wechsle von 225 auf 250 bei 75 kg allerdings ccdb.


----------



## mystic83 (11. Dezember 2012)

Nein ist nicht mein erstes Bike! Mag schon etwas Feedback!


----------



## p00nage (11. Dezember 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> würde 275 empfehlen sofern du nicht totaler Anfänger bist und entsprechend verhalten fährst. Wechsle von 225 auf 250 bei 75 kg allerdings ccdb.



75kg mit kompletter Outfit ? Bin auch noch am überlegen, wiege ~75kg .


----------



## mystic83 (11. Dezember 2012)

250 mit vorspannen geht auch aber ich denke das ne 275er besser passt!  Über den Sommer hat es so gepasst aber ich war dort auch zu faul um zu wechseln war lieber fahren! Aber ich finde Erfahrungswerte einfach besser wie jeden Rechner!


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Dezember 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> 75kg mit kompletter Outfit ? Bin auch noch am überlegen, wiege ~75kg .



Ja komplett. Nackt 65-70 je nach Trainginszustand also war ich auch schonmal leichter auf dem Rad.

Die 225er hat schon gepasst. Also ich hatte nicht dauernd Durschläge oder so aber für mich fühlte es sich einen Tick zu weich an. Die 250er konnte ich leider noch nicht ausgiebig testen. 

Es ist halt Geschmackssache aber bei 75kg nackt würde ich auch mindestens 250 nehmen.

Achja: durch das sauniedrige Übersetzungsverhältnis und den langen Dämpfer muss man den Rahmen aber schon mit vergleichsweise niedrigen Federhärten fahren und kleinere Veränderungen in der Federhärte bringen auch spürbarerer Effekte. Federhärten bei denen es bei anderen Rahmen für Normalgewichtige erst losgeht sind beim Tues schon das Ende der Fahnenstange.


----------



## Astgabel (11. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du es straffer willst dann hau die 275er rein. Ich hab die jetzt bei 80+ und nutze den ganzen Federweg bis Anschlag. Das bei Sprüngen, Drops von ca. 1-2 m Höhe. Höher gibts nen Anschlagskuss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich mir gerade nochmal die Bedingungen fürs 2013er TUES LTD durchgelesen.



> Ab diesen Zeitpunkt ist deine Bestellung dann bindend und die Zahlung muss innerhalb von 10 Tagen bei uns eingehen, ansonsten müssen wir deinen Auftrag leider stornieren.



Was passiert wenn man dann das Rad nicht innerhalb von 10 Tagen zahlt ? Ich finde der Gesamte Text der Bedingungen ist teilweise komisch geschrieben.


----------



## Thiel (11. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du nicht innerhalb 10 Tagen bezahlst, wird dein Auftrag storniert.

Steht jedenfalls in deinem zitierten Satz.

Eigentlich leicht zu verstehen oder gibt es noch mehr Bediengungen ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Dezember 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn man dann das Rad nicht innerhalb von 10 Tagen zahlt ?


 
Steht doch drin, dann wird deine Bestellung storniert.


----------



## p00nage (11. Dezember 2012)

Naja mir kam es komisch vor das er zum einen bindend, ist aber zum anderen wieder storniert werden kann. ;-)

Wenn es da nicht zu Komplikationen kommen kann dann ist´s gut ;-)

Wenn man normalerweise aus einem bindenden Vertrag aussteigt muss man ja sonst Strafen etc zahlen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Dezember 2012)

Die wollen sich den Aufwand sparen nacher hunderte Schwerzbesteller und Schüler aus dem Bikemarkt zu haben die sie vertrösten oder ihre Xbox eintauschen wollen.


----------



## Nico Laus (11. Dezember 2012)

Wer wird denn heute Nacht das Bestellknöpfchen drücken? Ich habs mir überlegt, aber dagegen entschieden. Auch wenn der Preis heiß ist, ist mir das einfach zuviel Bike. Werde das Tues 3.0 abwarten....oder doch bei Konkurrenten wildern gehen.


----------



## ale2812 (11. Dezember 2012)

auf das tues 3.0 wirste aber noch ein wenig warten müssen, habe ich so im gefühl ^^


----------



## AlexS. (11. Dezember 2012)

ale2812 schrieb:


> auf das tues 3.0 wirste aber noch ein wenig warten müssen, habe ich so im gefühl ^^



Ich wäre schon zufrieden wenn sie das 2013 èr TuEs 2.0 rausrücken würden!!


----------



## ale2812 (11. Dezember 2012)

denke mal ende des monats: LTD datum + ca. 2 wochen (wegen der 10-tage-frist fürs anzahlen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexS. (11. Dezember 2012)

ale2812 schrieb:


> denke mal ende des monats: LTD datum + ca. 2 wochen (wegen der 10-tage-frist fürs anzahlen)



Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr!!


----------



## Nico Laus (11. Dezember 2012)

Also irgendwas muss ja noch kommen. Im Sommer haben sie das Carbon groß angekündigt, da ist es auch still drum geworden...etwas seltsame Firmenpolitik.

Jetzt muss erstmal die Bestellwelle des LTD abgearbeitet werden. Server ist jetzt schon down.


----------



## chiefrock (11. Dezember 2012)

Hatte die vor Wochen mal angeschrieben. 
Da soll was kommen, aber natürlich wurde nix weiter verraten.


----------



## SKa-W (11. Dezember 2012)

Ist bei euch die Seite aktuell auch down? bei mir spinnt sie irgendwie ständig. Bei mir in der Arbeit funktioniert sie aber eig. fast immer. Allmählich hab ich das Gefühl, des liegt an meinem Rechner.


----------



## ale2812 (11. Dezember 2012)

groß angekündigt hat da niemand was... bisher gibts nichmal mal bilder von einem testbike...


----------



## Themeankitty (11. Dezember 2012)

Jo, Seite ist bei mir auch down, naja kein Wunder ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (11. Dezember 2012)

Hab halt per mail nach dem tues 2.0 Nachfolger gefragt. 
Und der wude mir bestätigt.

Und sicher müssen die gerade den Kauf-Button unter das WC kleben.


----------



## JKanzinger (11. Dezember 2012)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Hab halt per mail nach dem tues 2.0 Nachfolger gefragt.
> Und der wude mir bestätigt.
> 
> Und sicher müssen die gerade den Kauf-Button unter das WC kleben.



Server down warteecke hier oder 

ich hol mir mal nen tee


----------



## p00nage (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das sie für heute den Server umziehen um der nachfrage gerecht zu werden, ich bin gespannt wie viel Stück es geben wird.


----------



## B.Scheuert (11. Dezember 2012)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Also irgendwas muss ja noch kommen. Im Sommer haben sie das Carbon groß angekündigt, da ist es auch still drum geworden...etwas seltsame Firmenpolitik.


Soweit ich weiß, wurde nur geschrieben, dass das Tues 2.0 so entworfen wurde, dass es auch aus Carbon gebaut werden könnte. Außerdem gab es ein Foto von einer schwarzen Schönheit(Prototyp?). Konkrete Pläne oder ähnliches gab es bisher nicht. Oder habe ich irgendwas übersehen?


----------



## PierreA85 (11. Dezember 2012)

ale2812 schrieb:


> groÃ angekÃ¼ndigt hat da niemand was... bisher gibts nichmal mal bilder von einem testbike...



Es gab vor ca. 1 Monat mal ein Bild auf http://www.onbikex.de/Fahrraeder/Alle-YT_Industries-Alle.html ist aber wieder verschwunden. Ausstattung Ã¤hnlich eines LTD 2013 nur andere/gÃ¼nstigere Kurbel und LaufrÃ¤der und was es fÃ¼r mich interessant macht der DÃ¤mpfer wÃ¼rde meinen Corsair Crown gut stehen.
ich schÃ¤tze den Verkaufspreis mal auf 2699â¬..
Auf dem Rahmen steht Tues Pro.

Carbon gibt es bestimmt erst fÃ¼rs 2013 LTd das dann auch den preis von wahrscheinlich Ã¼ber 3099â¬ rechtfertigt..
YT hat meine Nachfrage per Mail bezÃ¼glich des Bildes bis jetzt ignoriert..


----------



## ale2812 (11. Dezember 2012)

und warum soll der rahmen jetzt aus carbon sein?
hoffentlich gibts ein anderes rahmendesign für die normalen tues 2.0


----------



## spielkindnaiv (11. Dezember 2012)

Wenn das 2013er 2.0 Design so aussieht, wie das auf dem bild vom "pro" dann wäre das ja schon mal keine schlechte nachricht. Finde ich persönlich schon ansprechend, aber was neues wäre auch nicht verkehrt.

Hoffe das die das endlich mal veröffentlichen oder zumindest ein Datum geben. Mein Konto wartet schon darauf eine Diät zu machen.

Auf dem Bild oben sind ja Maxxis Reifen zu sehen. Werden die wohl beim neuen auch dabei sein? oder bleibts bei den KENDA? Hat da wer Infos?


----------



## Downhilde92 (11. Dezember 2012)

seite ist bei mir immernoch down. funktioniert sie bei irgendwem?


----------



## chiefrock (11. Dezember 2012)

Huuuuhuhuuu... das wird spannend. Müsste ja in 25 min online gehen.


----------



## esmirald_h (11. Dezember 2012)

sie ist online


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (11. Dezember 2012)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> sie ist online



Gar nicht!

Due to maintenance reasons the site is temporarily offline, but we will be right back. Please try it later again.


----------



## chiefrock (11. Dezember 2012)

Oh jetzt doch


----------



## ale2812 (12. Dezember 2012)

wie die pedale kosten plötzlich extra? ne dann kauf ich mir doch keine 3 stück ^^


----------



## pr0phet (12. Dezember 2012)

letztens warn die pedale noch dabei soweit ich weis... warum zählt der countdown jetzt wieder hoch und kann nichts bestellen


----------



## Schiltrac (12. Dezember 2012)

Done!

Kann nicht meckern, hab den Bock für 2610.81 Euro abgeschossen


----------



## pr0phet (12. Dezember 2012)

wie das?


----------



## Schiltrac (12. Dezember 2012)

ohne MwSt


----------



## mystic83 (12. Dezember 2012)

Die Pedale waren das erste was bei mir beim normalen Tues 2.0 in die Tonne kam!


----------



## pr0phet (12. Dezember 2012)

ah, ich sehe grade, schweiz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (12. Dezember 2012)

glückwunsch.


----------



## Nico Laus (12. Dezember 2012)

Einfach mal oben auf bikes klicken und nicht nur die counterseite aktualisieren.


----------



## Baxter75 (12. Dezember 2012)

mystic83 schrieb:


> Die Pedale waren das erste was bei mir beim normalen Tues 2.0 in die Tonne kam!



die reifen doch auch oder ?? ;-))))


----------



## mystic83 (12. Dezember 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Zitat von mystic83:
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> Die Pedale waren das erste was bei mir beim normalen Tues 2.0 in die Tonne kam!
> ...



Ja klar! Mit den Kenda Dingern geht gar nicht!


----------



## Baxter75 (12. Dezember 2012)

mystic83 schrieb:


> Ja klar! Mit den Kenda Dingern geht gar nicht!



ansonsten biste mit dem Tues 2.0 zufrieden


----------



## mystic83 (12. Dezember 2012)

Ja passt alles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (12. Dezember 2012)

was ich auf jeden fall noch holen werde ,is ein Ersatz schaltauge ...aber da haben sie ja auch extrem den preis angezogen :-(


----------



## SKa-W (12. Dezember 2012)

Bestellbestätigung ist um 00:02 Uhr angekommen  da wird sich meine Freundin zu Weihnachten aber freuen


----------



## Myrkskog (12. Dezember 2012)

Wie? - sind die immer noch nicht ausverkauft? Entweder die haben diesmal ganz schön viele davon oder es haben doch nicht so viele Interesse...


----------



## san_andreas (12. Dezember 2012)

Die werden halt wieder so viele herstellen wie bestellt werden.

Hat das Ding eigentlich einen 241er oder einen 267er Dämpfer ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Dezember 2012)

Die hatten doch letztes Jahr schon viele (530 Stück)


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Dezember 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die werden halt wieder so viele herstellen wie bestellt werden.
> 
> Hat das Ding eigentlich einen 241er oder einen 267er Dämpfer ?


 
267er Einbaulänge glaube ich


----------



## Mirko29 (12. Dezember 2012)

Jo... 267mm stimmt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub dieses Jahr ist nicht so viel los da Marksättigung usw. aber die Schweizer mit ohne Mwst. krasser Scheiss...

Ich denke das Pro wirds für 3k oberhalb des normalen Tues mit Boxxer angesiedelt sein und das Carbon kommt dann irgendwann mitte/ende des Jahres für 3,5.


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Dezember 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich glaub dieses Jahr ist nicht so viel los da Marksättigung usw. aber die Schweizer mit ohne Mwst. krasser Scheiss...
> 
> Ich denke das Pro wirds für 3k oberhalb des normalen Tues mit Boxxer angesiedelt sein und das Carbon kommt dann irgendwann mitte/ende des Jahres für 3,5.


 
Sehe ich beides genauso


----------



## p00nage (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin gespannt wie viel am Ende verkauft werden. Gerade die Bestätigung lässt mich zweifeln das jeder Besteller eins erhalten wird. Jedoch wäre das ein gewaltiger imageschaden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Dezember 2012)

Warum denn Imageschaden? Steht doch in der Beschreibung, nur solange der Vorrat reicht.


----------



## p00nage (12. Dezember 2012)

Naja aber wenn sie wissen sollten, das die Bikes schon vergriffen sind und trotzdem noch "Bestellbar"wäre. Es wurde leider ja nie ne Zahl genannt. Evtl gabs ja nur 1, 10, oder 100 ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Dezember 2012)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass es im Vorjahr 530 gab und der Rahmen auf dem normalen Standard Tues 2.0 beruht, dann denke ich schon, dass jeder Besteller eins bekommt.


----------



## p00nage (12. Dezember 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass es im Vorjahr 530 gab und der Rahmen auf dem normalen Standard Tues 2.0 beruht, dann denke ich schon, dass jeder Besteller eins bekommt.



Lassen wir uns überraschen ;-)


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke es hängt mit den Parts zusammen. Weil es letztes Jahr Probleme mit dem Lrs gab oder weil ein Hersteller von sich aus gesagt hat ihr kriegt 300 oder 400 Stück haben sie das wohl eingefügt.


----------



## p00nage (12. Dezember 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich denke es hängt mit den Parts zusammen. Weil es letztes Jahr Probleme mit dem Lrs gab oder weil ein Hersteller von sich aus gesagt hat ihr kriegt 300 oder 400 Stück haben sie das wohl eingefügt.



Ja deswegen wäre es ja interessant wie viel Stück es geben wird/ ob sie schon vergriffen sind ( hätte man ja mit einen Counter machen können)


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (12. Dezember 2012)

evtl haben se ja draus gelernt und haben intern gesagt ab 300 ist schluss sonst wirds wieder chaotisch, counter wirds net geben wäre auch schön blöd. angenommen sie schreiben 100 stück und hätten 200 verkaufen können dann würden die sich ärgern.
wenn ich dran denke was letztes jahr hier abging....glaube die haben sich mit deren lieferzeiten und den anderen sachen schon en paar kunden vergrault


----------



## p00nage (12. Dezember 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> evtl haben se ja draus gelernt und haben intern gesagt ab 300 ist schluss sonst wirds wieder chaotisch, counter wirds net geben wäre auch schön blöd. angenommen sie schreiben 100 stück und hätten 200 verkaufen können dann würden die sich ärgern.



naja aber du schreibst ja selbst das sie intern nen Limit haben könnten, dann könnte man das doch auch öffentlich machen, ich wüsste nicht was dagegen spricht.


----------



## yoobee (12. Dezember 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> ...aber die Schweizer mit ohne Mwst. krasser Scheiss...



Nun, wenn sie ehrlich sind, müssen die in der Schweiz natürlich Zoll und Einfuhr-Umsatzsteuer abdrücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Dezember 2012)

Wenn sie ehrlich sind... 

Hast du dein Rad eigentlich wieder?


----------



## yoobee (12. Dezember 2012)

Nee 

Und die Versicherung wartet auch noch auf die lahme Staatsanwaltschaft


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (12. Dezember 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> naja aber du schreibst ja selbst das sie intern nen Limit haben könnten, dann könnte man das doch auch öffentlich machen, ich wüsste nicht was dagegen spricht.



das sie nicht sagen wollen was sie an den bikes verdienen


----------



## p00nage (12. Dezember 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> das sie nicht sagen wollen was sie an den bikes verdienen



Naja durch die Zahl der verkauften Bikes, kann man aber keine Rückschlüsse auf ihren Einkaufspreis schließen, letztes Jahr wurde ja auch bekannt wie viel verkauft wurden.

Den Spam außerdem gemeldet ... ;-)


> SPAMMER!!
> 
> ACHTUNG, den LINK nicht anklicken!!!



warum nutzt ihr net einfach die Meldefunktion ....


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (12. Dezember 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Naja durch die Zahl der verkauften Bikes, kann man aber keine Rückschlüsse auf ihren Einkaufspreis schließen, letztes Jahr wurde ja auch bekannt wie viel verkauft wurden.
> 
> Den Spam außerdem gemeldet ... ;-)
> 
> ...



die zahl wurde nur durch ihre eigene dummheit bekannt, ansonsten hätte es keiner nachvollziehen können


----------



## SKa-W (12. Dezember 2012)

Mal so interessehalber, hat einer schon die Zahlungsbestätigungsmail bekommen?

Ich persönlich vermute mal, das wenn es eine Grenze gibt, diese Wohl irgendwo bei 300 Stück sein wird. Wenn!

Dadurch, das letztes Jahr soviele eins gekauft haben und sie sich dann mit der Lieferfrist so verpeilt haben, denke ich das es dieses Jahr nichtmal 300 Käufer geben wird. Das Angebot ist natürlich super, da kann man sich nicht drum streiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (12. Dezember 2012)

das angebot soll 24 Std laufen und jetzt is das Bike schon ausverkauft 

Die autragsbestätigung gibts erst nach 24 Uhr ,wenn die aktion abgelaufen ist ,so stehts auf der HP


----------



## san_andreas (12. Dezember 2012)

Sind doch nur noch acht Stunden !
Wer so was einmaliges, überragendes, feines, exklusives, ausgefallenes haben will, muß sich eben rechtzeitig entscheiden !


----------



## B.Scheuert (12. Dezember 2012)

Immerhin wollen sie diesmal schon im März ausliefern (letztes Mal wars April). Ich gehe daher auch davon aus, dass diesmal die Stückzahl kleiner ist und sie sich bei den Zulieferern entsprechend abgesichert haben.


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Dezember 2012)

Vor allem produzieren sie den Rahmen jetzt schon über ein Jahr.


----------



## Baxter75 (12. Dezember 2012)

oder sie haben noch genug teile über ,die sie einfach zum jahresende raus hauen wollten ..aber auch bei diesem Bike kann es zu abweichungen der teile kommen ,so wie es auf der page steht


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Dezember 2012)

also wenn es jetzt schon ausverkauft ist dann wird es relativ wenig Räder geben. Der Ansturm war sicher nicht so groß wie letztes Jahr und um die Zeit haben da ja noch Leute bestellt.


----------



## ale2812 (12. Dezember 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Ja deswegen wäre es ja interessant wie viel Stück es geben wird/ ob sie schon vergriffen sind ( hätte man ja mit einen Counter machen können)



du vergisst unser rechtssystem mit stornierungsmöglichkeit gerade im internet.

YT hat erst eine ahnung wie viele bikes wirklich nachgefragt werden, wenn die überweisungen bei ihnen eingegangen sind. es gibt mit sicherheit einige leute, die bestellen und dann nicht überweisen. wenn sie die bikes auf 500 limitieren, aber dann von den 500 25 nicht zahlen, wie soll dann vorgegangen werden?!


----------



## san_andreas (12. Dezember 2012)

Wieso sollen denn soviele weniger als letztes Jahr vrekauft worden sein ? Immerhin hatten sie auch noch die (überflüssige) Werbung durch die DIRT.


----------



## ale2812 (12. Dezember 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Immerhin hatten sie auch noch die (überflüssige) Werbung durch die DIRT.


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Dezember 2012)

Weil vor allem auch hier viel mehr los war und weil es letztes Jahr wohl keine Limitierung gab. Immerhin konnte man damals glaub fast 24h bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexS. (12. Dezember 2012)

Gott sei Dank ist dieser Ltd. Sch.... vorbei, jetzt wirds dann echt Zeit dass sie das normale 2.0 wieder auflegen, sonst krieg ich nen Anfall!!


----------



## Mike1989 (12. Dezember 2012)

Yeah eins von ??? Tues 2.0 LTD WC 2013 ist MEINS!!!
Habe heute um 15.56 Uhr die Auftragsbestätigung für mein YT Tues 2.0 WC LTD 2013 erhalten. Die Bankverbindung steht natürlich auch in der Email.
Jetzt heißt es abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Schiltrac (12. Dezember 2012)

wenn hast du bestellt?


----------



## Mike1989 (12. Dezember 2012)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> wenn hast du bestellt?



Laut Email ist die Bestellung um 23:59:05 übermittelt worden


----------



## Schiltrac (12. Dezember 2012)

oha, dann bin ich mit 00:09 ja richtig spät dran gewesen^^


----------



## SKa-W (12. Dezember 2012)

Hm, ich habs um 00:02:33 Uhr bestellt und immernoch keine Bestellbestätigung mit Bankdaten bekommen. Wie stehts beim Rest?


----------



## spoonayyy (12. Dezember 2012)

Facebook:

YT Industries: Confirmation and Information for the LTD customers will be send as from tomorrow morning! Thanks for patience! Your YT Crew
vor 2 Stunden


----------



## freeridewindeck (12. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir steht noch nicht ausverkauft..


----------



## Alex-F (12. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir auch nicht. Da steht Sold Out.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2sick (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe 0:13 Uhr bestellt und auch noch keine 2. Bestätigung erhalten.
Wäre mal Interessant zu wissen ob man auch eine Mail bekommt wenn man keines mehr erhält.


----------



## esmirald_h (13. Dezember 2012)

2sick schrieb:


> Ich habe 0:13 Uhr bestellt und auch noch keine 2. Bestätigung erhalten.
> Wäre mal Interessant zu wissen ob man auch eine Mail bekommt wenn man keines mehr erhält.



Achtung: Die Email, die du unmittelbar nach deiner Bestellung erhältst, ist lediglich eine Bestätigung über deinen Bestelleingang und noch keine Auftragsbestätigung! Da wir bei dieser Aktion mit einem erhöhten Aufkommen rechnen, können wir erst nach Ablauf der Aktion (12.12.12 um 24.00 Uhr) die tatsächliche Auftragsbestätigung versenden, welche dir ein Tues 2.0 LTD zusichert. *Dies geschieht innerhalb der nächsten 24 Stunden*.


----------



## 2sick (13. Dezember 2012)

Der Text stand ja auch in meiner E-mail. Jedoch hatte scheinbar keiner nach 24h eine 2. Mail im Postfach. Habe bisher hier von nur einer Bestätigung gelesen. Und es wäre ja auch extrem schwach von yt wenn man das Bike noch Stunden nach dem es ausverkauft war noch bestellen konnte. Naja, mal abwarten.


----------



## Baxter75 (13. Dezember 2012)

2sick schrieb:


> Der Text stand ja auch in meiner E-mail. Jedoch hatte scheinbar keiner nach 24h eine 2. Mail im Postfach. Habe bisher hier von nur einer Bestätigung gelesen. Und es wäre ja auch extrem schwach von yt wenn man das Bike noch Stunden nach dem es ausverkauft war noch bestellen konnte. Naja, mal abwarten.



 die 24 std laufen ja heute abend auch erst ab ,für ne weitere mail


----------



## Schiltrac (13. Dezember 2012)

Hab heute um 14:00 Uhr eine Mail bekommen mit der Bestellnummer.


----------



## LordLinchpin (13. Dezember 2012)

dann gehts ja bald wieder los mit den geilen "ich bin schon bei 20%" meldungen und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (13. Dezember 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> dann gehts ja bald wieder los mit den geilen "ich bin schon bei 20%" meldungen und so


Super! Vergiss nicht den Thread zu abonieren, damit du immer auf dem Laufenden bleibst.


----------



## san_andreas (13. Dezember 2012)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> dann gehts ja bald wieder los mit den geilen "ich bin schon bei 20%" meldungen und so



Ja, die Bikes werden jetzt schon bei DHL angemeldet....der Status ändert sich dann April/MAi 2013.


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Dezember 2012)

Was wenn Yt pleite geht?


----------



## Paran0id (13. Dezember 2012)

Oder Speiseeis plötzlich Versender wird?


----------



## Schnitte (13. Dezember 2012)

oder die Welt untergeht? 
dann kann man die BOS Teile gar nicht mehr gewinnbringend verkaufen


----------



## Paran0id (13. Dezember 2012)

Spalter ;-)


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Dezember 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> oder die Welt untergeht?
> dann kann man die BOS Teile gar nicht mehr gewinnbringend verkaufen


----------



## 3loodymary (13. Dezember 2012)

vögel ihr


----------



## FRnK (14. Dezember 2012)

Hey, falls einer interesse an an einem Tues 2.0 LTD Rahmen ohne Dämpfer hat, ich verkaufe meinen mit Steuersatz, Innenlager und Sattelklemme. Falls jemand interesse hat einfach PN!


----------



## Der_Graue (14. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
kann mir einer von euch verraten, ob und wo es YT Wicked Bikes zum Anschauen und Testfahren gibt?
Kaufe nicht gerne ne Katze im Sack ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (14. Dezember 2012)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann mir einer von euch verraten, ob und wo es YT Wicked Bikes zum Anschauen und Testfahren gibt?
> Kaufe nicht gerne ne Katze im Sack ;-)



In Forcheim bei Yt direkt oder bei netten Usern ;-)


----------



## Der_Graue (14. Dezember 2012)

Nette YT Wicked Gr. L User im Raum Koblenz gesucht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







p00nage schrieb:


> In Forcheim bei Yt direkt oder bei netten Usern ;-)


----------



## sochris (14. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir kam gerade die Strono  nicht genug Bikes bla bla bla.
hatte um 11 Uhr bestellt


----------



## Der_Graue (14. Dezember 2012)

Oh je, dann sehe ich schwarz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Muß mir dann doch ein Canyon holen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






sochris schrieb:


> Bei mir kam gerade die Strono  nicht genug Bikes bla bla bla.
> hatte um 11 Uhr bestellt


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Dezember 2012)

@BlackLupo

Es geht aber glaube ich um das LTD und nicht um das Wicked, welches du dir zulegen möchtest.


----------



## Mirko29 (14. Dezember 2012)

Oder du guckst dir mal das Propain Rage an... Soll auch sehr gut sein.


----------



## p00nage (14. Dezember 2012)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Oh je, dann sehe ich schwarz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei der Storno müsste es um das Tues LTD gegangen sein ;-)


----------



## sochris (14. Dezember 2012)

ja, es geht ums LTD


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Dezember 2012)

sochris schrieb:


> Bei mir kam gerade die Strono  nicht genug Bikes bla bla bla.
> hatte um 11 Uhr bestellt



das ist hart wenn man sich schon drauf gefreut hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (14. Dezember 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> das ist hart wenn man sich schon drauf gefreut hat.



Das wollte ich eben auch mit meinen Post paar Seiten vorher ansprechen
.


p00nage schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wie viel am Ende verkauft werden. Gerade die Bestätigung lässt mich zweifeln das jeder Besteller eins erhalten wird. Jedoch wäre das ein gewaltiger imageschaden.


----------



## Der_Graue (14. Dezember 2012)

Ja dann habe ich noch Hoffnung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kann mir keiner sagen, wie das 170er Wicked ist?



sochris schrieb:


> ja, es geht ums LTD


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Dezember 2012)

hab auch nur ein "leider..." geschreibsel bekommen. order ging um 0:33 raus (bei mir hat nur die englische seite ne order zugelassen- hab zunächst wie bekloppt auf der dt. seite den bestellknopf gedrückt). ein kollege hat trotz 0:05 ordereingang auch nur nen trostbrief erhalten. riecht irgendwie nach fake. wie wurde hier wohl ausgewählt? bin auch drauf gespannt, wie viele räder tatsächlich unters volk kommen.

however. 3000 glocken gespart- mal sehen wo die sich anschrauben lassen...


----------



## p00nage (14. Dezember 2012)

Also ich hab ne Bestätigung erhalten. Hab's auch erst mit Safari erfolglos versucht.


----------



## Baxter75 (14. Dezember 2012)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hab auch nur ein "leider..." geschreibsel bekommen. order ging um 0:33 raus (bei mir hat nur die englische seite ne order zugelassen- hab zunächst wie bekloppt auf der dt. seite den bestellknopf gedrückt). ein kollege hat trotz 0:05 ordereingang auch nur nen trostbrief erhalten. riecht irgendwie nach fake. wie wurde hier wohl ausgewählt? bin auch drauf gespannt, wie viele räder tatsächlich unters volk kommen.
> 
> however. 3000 glocken gespart- mal sehen wo die sich anschrauben lassen...



was ja noch dazu kommt erst wars ausverkauft und dann auf einmal konnte man es wieder bestellen


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Dezember 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Also ich hab ne Bestätigung erhalten. Hab's auch erst mit Safari erfolglos versucht.


 
hab ichs mir doch gedacht: mein mac war schuld. heutzutage sichert man sich nur mit win 7/8 den schnäppchenjagdvorteil. das hätt ich doch wissen müssen...

ach,ja  @p00nage: herzl. glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (14. Dezember 2012)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hab ichs mir doch gedacht: mein mac war schuld. heutzutage sicher man sich nur mit win 7/8 den schnäppchenjagdvorteil. das hätt ich doch wissen müssen...
> 
> ach,ja @p00nage: herzl. glückwunsch!



Naja ich hatte auch die yt fb Seite verfolgt und da kam der tip mit Firefox ;-)

Danke, ich bin aber zurzeit noch unsicher ob es die richtige Entscheidung ist ...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (14. Dezember 2012)

brauchste net wirst schon glücklich damit


----------



## SKa-W (14. Dezember 2012)

Allerdings! Lasst euch von den ganzen Leuten hier nicht die Freude vermiesen, ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen Ltd. Tues Fahrer getroffen, der in irgendeiner Weise unglücklich war.

Von dem her, Freu dich auf dein neues Rad 

Ich freu mich auch, meine Freundin freut sich auch, aber am allermeisten freut sich mein V10C über die Teile


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Dezember 2012)

Das hätte man dann aber technisch besser lösen können. Also so das man nach erreichen einer gewissen Anzahl von Bestellungen dicht macht und man nicht mehr bestellen kann. Sonst weckt man ja nur falsche Hoffnungen.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (14. Dezember 2012)

hab ich mir auch gedacht, miese sache....


----------



## p00nage (14. Dezember 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das hätte man dann aber technisch besser lösen können. Also so das man nach erreichen einer gewissen Anzahl von Bestellungen dicht macht und man nicht mehr bestellen kann. Sonst weckt man ja nur falsche Hoffnungen.



Genau das wollte ich eben auch ausdrücken, anders Macht man ja falsche Hoffnungen. Was eben für ne Image Aktion nicht förderlich sein kann. Da hattest du mich dann ja Kritisiert ;-)

Wegen meinem Bike bin ich am überlegen ob es neben nem 601 (bekomm ich nächste Woche) noch sein muss, ma schauen kann ja paar Monate überlegen ;-)


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (14. Dezember 2012)

solltest du dir am besten innerhalb der nächsten 10 tage überlegen


----------



## Der_Graue (14. Dezember 2012)

Suche netten Wicked Rider im Raum Koblenz, der mich mal Probefahren läßt.
Größe "L" wäre schon gut


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (14. Dezember 2012)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Sag mal, noch was vom Tunnelblick gehört
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TuEs


----------



## XLC (14. Dezember 2012)

Weis jemand, ob das "kleine" Tues nochmal in Größe M kommt?
Hab mal wieder zu lange mit meiner Entscheidung gewartet...
Jetzt gibts das gute Stück nurnoch in S und L!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astgabel (15. Dezember 2012)

Kommt bestimmt auch wieder in M


----------



## XLC (15. Dezember 2012)

Astgabel schrieb:


> Kommt bestimmt auch wieder in M


danke fuer die schnelle antwort 
ich hoff mal es ist nicht wirklich ausverkauft


----------



## Astgabel (15. Dezember 2012)

Aber ich denke nicht das es dieses Jahr noch mal kommt.aber zum Saisonstart werden die es schon wieder führen. Sonst schreib die dich einfach mal an dann hat deine frage aus 1. Hand beantwortet


----------



## XLC (15. Dezember 2012)

Astgabel schrieb:


> Aber ich denke nicht das es dieses Jahr noch mal kommt.aber zum Saisonstart werden die es schon wieder führen. Sonst schreib die dich einfach mal an dann hat deine frage aus 1. Hand beantwortet



Werd ich machen, Danke!


----------



## B.Scheuert (16. Dezember 2012)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann mir einer von euch verraten, ob und wo es YT Wicked Bikes zum Anschauen und Testfahren gibt?
> Kaufe nicht gerne ne Katze im Sack ;-)


Bei diversen Festivals(Winterberg, Willingen, Saalbaach) hat YT Testräder dabei. Zwar nicht alle Modelle in allen Größen, aber evtl. könntest du nachfragen, ob die eins mitnehmen, das für dich infrage käme.


----------



## Der_Graue (16. Dezember 2012)

Saalbach
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dann fahre ich doch lieber nach Forchheim, sind nur 310 km zu fahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nee, hat denn keiner im Raum Koblenz ein YT Wicked?
Muss ja nicht das 170er sein, sollte aber schon Rahmengröße L haben!
Will einfach nur kurz damit fahren, um zu sehen ob L die richtige Rahmengröße für mich ist.
Winterberg und Willingen ginge auch noch.
Trotzdem, danke für den Tipp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Bei diversen Festivals(Winterberg, Willingen, Saalbaach) hat YT Testräder dabei. Zwar nicht alle Modelle in allen Größen, aber evtl. könntest du nachfragen, ob die eins mitnehmen, das für dich infrage käme.


----------



## AlexS. (17. Dezember 2012)

Weiß zufällig schon jemand wann sie die 2013 èr Modelle vorstellen??


----------



## lhampe (17. Dezember 2012)

AlexS. schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig schon jemand wann sie die 2013 èr Modelle vorstellen??



Im Januar erst, wahrscheinlich COB


----------



## AlexS. (17. Dezember 2012)

Entschuldige die dumme Frage, aber was bedeutet COB??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (17. Dezember 2012)

31. Januar 23:59

Mir hatten Sie geschrieben das es Januar wird und es wird bestimmt spät im Januar.

Hatte mir auch überlegt aufs neue zu warten. Hab mich aber dann wegen der zu erwartenden  langen Lieferzeit für eins der letzten Tues 2.0 entschieden.


----------



## AlexS. (17. Dezember 2012)

lhampe schrieb:


> 31. Januar 23:59
> 
> Mir hatten Sie geschrieben das es Januar wird und es wird bestimmt spät im Januar.
> 
> Hatte mir auch überlegt aufs neue zu warten. Hab mich aber dann wegen der zu erwartenden langen Lieferzeit für eins der letzten Tues 2.0 entschieden.


 
Ach hör auf!!!!  Da hab ich zu lange gezögert, ich Idiot.


----------



## XLC (18. Dezember 2012)

und was heist "lange lieferzeit"?
ich brauch spaetestens im april nen neuen drahtesel


----------



## Schnitte (19. Dezember 2012)

wenn du gleich unter den ersten Bestellung bist, dann kommt dein Rad wohl Mitte April Anfang Mai...
so zumindest war die Erfahrung im letzten Jahr


----------



## XLC (19. Dezember 2012)

naja gut. das geht ja noch. 
danke fuer die schnelle antwort!


----------



## Schnitte (19. Dezember 2012)

na versprechen würde ich an der Stelle nichts 
so war es eben 2012 bei meinem Freund, bei dem kam es ja zu Verzögerungen bei der Auslieferung aufgrund der LTDs. Könnte sein, dass die es diesmal besser hinbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexS. (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab die Jungs von YT jetzt noch mal angeschrieben und habe prompt ne Antwort erhalten. Anfang Januar werden die neuen bzw. veränderten Bikes vorgestellt, ab da kann man dann wieder in allen Größen bestellen.


----------



## rm7lover (19. Dezember 2012)

ich werf mal hier ne frage ein: an mein 2.0ltd kommt bald ne hope v4 dran, und damit ich die bremsleitung nicht öffnen muss, muss ich dämpfer und hinterbauwippe demontieren. hat daher jemand von euch diese wippe schon mal demontiert? ich spreche von den beiden großen torx- kappen?
danke


----------



## lhampe (19. Dezember 2012)

rm7lover schrieb:


> ich werf mal hier ne frage ein: an mein 2.0ltd kommt bald ne hope v4 dran, und damit ich die bremsleitung nicht öffnen muss, muss ich dämpfer und hinterbauwippe demontieren. hat daher jemand von euch diese wippe schon mal demontiert? ich spreche von den beiden großen torx- kappen?
> danke



da wirst du Dir 2 Torx T55 Steckeinsätze besorgen müssen. Die Achse will gegengehalten werden.


----------



## Astgabel (19. Dezember 2012)

Morgen Gemeinde. Mich würde mal interessieren bei wem von den 2.0ern Tues der hinterbau
, nicht schräg, sonder der Abstand an der Achse auch zu eng ist. Bei mir ist er locker 4mm enger als die    breite der Felge.


----------



## Mirko29 (19. Dezember 2012)

rm7lover schrieb:


> ich werf mal hier ne frage ein: an mein 2.0ltd kommt bald ne hope v4 dran, und damit ich die bremsleitung nicht öffnen muss, muss ich dämpfer und hinterbauwippe demontieren. hat daher jemand von euch diese wippe schon mal demontiert? ich spreche von den beiden großen torx- kappen?
> danke



Ich hab an meinem Ltd ne V2 und dafür wurde die Schwinge nicht demontiert. Man muss die Leitung eh kürzen und dann kann man die offene Leitung auch unter der Schwinge durchschieben.


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Dezember 2012)

Meinst du den Abstand zu den Kettenstreben?


----------



## Mirko29 (19. Dezember 2012)

Quatsch... Ich meine natürlich die Wippe und nicht die Schwinge  Ist noch früh...


----------



## rm7lover (19. Dezember 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Ich hab an meinem Ltd ne V2 und dafür wurde die Schwinge nicht demontiert. Man muss die Leitung eh kürzen und dann kann man die offene Leitung auch unter der Schwinge durchschieben.



Naja, will aber die alte code verkaufen ohne die Leitung zu öffnen. kürzen der v4 stahlflex wollt i ma eigentlich auch sparen.....


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab es auch nur mit einem T55 geschafft aber da musst du dann mit einem geeigneten Werkzeug auf der anderen Seite gegenhalten und kriegst es nicht mehr mit dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment fest. T55 kriegt man auch nur im gut sortierten Werkzeughandel Baumärkte haben sowas wenn dann nur in einem Set.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2012)

So ein Set lohnt sich aber, bei der Zunahme von Torxschrauben am Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Dezember 2012)

ja aber wenn man alle andern schon hat


----------



## Mirko29 (19. Dezember 2012)

rm7lover schrieb:


> Naja, will aber die alte code verkaufen ohne die Leitung zu öffnen. kürzen der v4 stahlflex wollt i ma eigentlich auch sparen.....



Meine alte Code ist am Standard 2.0er von nem Freund gelandet und er hat es geschaft die einzubauen, ohne das er entlüften musste. Soll wohl recht einfach sein, wenn man vorsichtig ist... Du scheinst genauso gerne an Bremsen zu schrauben wie ich  Ich denke du wirst aber ums kürzen nicht rumkommen.


----------



## Jason13 (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab jetz bei der suche nix gefunden, also => kann man beim noton auch ne 2 fach Kurbel montieren? Mfg


----------



## rm7lover (19. Dezember 2012)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Meine alte Code ist am Standard 2.0er von nem Freund gelandet und er hat es geschaft die einzubauen, ohne das er entlüften musste. Soll wohl recht einfach sein, wenn man vorsichtig ist... Du scheinst genauso gerne an Bremsen zu schrauben wie ich  Ich denke du wirst aber ums kürzen nicht rumkommen.



hab vorher mal gemessen, die neuen sind um die 5cm länger, was ich verkraften kann. muss also die wippe oder umlenkhebel, wie auch die richtige bezeichung ist, abmachen. um den drehmoment scher ich mir nix, gesunde handkraft reicht aus.


----------



## SKa-W (19. Dezember 2012)

rm7lover schrieb:


> ... um den drehmoment scher ich mir nix, gesunde handkraft reicht aus.




Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, investiere 35 und kauf dir nen vernünftigen Feindrehmomentschlüssel. Ich war auch sehr lange derselben Meinung, aber nachdem ich erstmal gemerkt hab wie übertrieben fest man viele Schrauben anzieht, denk ich da anderst.

Gerade auch beim Hinterbau und beweglichen Teilen ist richtiges Drehmoment unumgänglich.

So nen Feindrehmomentschlüssel kann man eig. immer am Rad brauchen. Tu deinem Rad was gutes und gönn dir so einen, ist ja eh Weihnachten


----------



## Baxter75 (19. Dezember 2012)

SKa-W schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, investiere 35 und kauf dir nen vernünftigen Feindrehmomentschlüssel. Ich war auch sehr lange derselben Meinung, aber nachdem ich erstmal gemerkt hab wie übertrieben fest man viele Schrauben anzieht, denk ich da anderst.
> 
> Gerade auch beim Hinterbau und beweglichen Teilen ist richtiges Drehmoment unumgänglich.
> 
> So nen Feindrehmomentschlüssel kann man eig. immer am Rad brauchen. Tu deinem Rad was gutes und gönn dir so einen, ist ja eh Weihnachten



die drehmomentschlüssel ,die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe ,kosten aber deutlich mehr als 35,- euro .... zu billig sollten sie auch nich sein ,sonst kann man sich den drehmoment auch sparen


----------



## Mirko29 (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab für meinen Drehmo etwa 65 Euro bezahlt. Aber der ist wirklich gut verarbeitet, leicht einzustellen und solide... Bei 5 cm könntest du wirklich Glück haben. Ich hab mein Werkzeug übrigens im Motorradshop gekauft. Die haben eigentlich alles da. Aber auch die nur mit Glück nen T-55


----------



## Astgabel (19. Dezember 2012)

1mal sowas

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Mannesmann-183-Automatischer-Drehmomentschluessel-Satz-10-210/dp/B000K2NP6E/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1355945564&sr=8-6"]Mannesmann M 183 Automatischer Drehmomentschluessel-Satz 10-210 Nm: Amazon.de: Baumarkt[/ame]

Und Sowas 
http://www.amazon.de/Drehmomentschl...EP5Q/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1355945768&sr=8-6

hab ich beide Zeit über 10 Jahren und reichten total. Mach alles Bike, Bike mit Motor und Auto.


----------



## SKa-W (19. Dezember 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> die drehmomentschlüssel ,die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe ,kosten aber deutlich mehr als 35,- euro .... zu billig sollten sie auch nich sein ,sonst kann man sich den drehmoment auch sparen



Also ich hab meinen über die Arbeit ausm Hoffmann Katalog für 35.

Alle gängigen Feindrehmomentschlüssel die du in Amazon oder Ebay für 35+ bekommst werden im Normalfall mit Prüfprotokoll geliefert, die sollten schon ausreichen. Allemal besser als sich auf reine Handkraft zu verlassen, vorallem wenn man nichtmal einen Vergleich hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Dezember 2012)

Also ich hab den Drehmonentschlüssel eigentlich erst für die Titanschrauben an der 888 gebraucht. Die sind nämlich ruck-zuck ab und wenn man zu zaghaft zieht verutscht das Standrohr. Ich hab aber auch nur so einen billigen von Loius.


----------



## B.Scheuert (19. Dezember 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Also ich hab den Drehmonentschlüssel eigentlich erst für die Titanschrauben an der 888 gebraucht. Die sind nämlich ruck-zuck ab


Ist das nicht nur bei Alu der Fall? Bis jetzt hatte ich mit Titanschrauben keine Probleme und auch sonst haben alle meine Räder - mit Stahl- Titan- und Aluschrauben - noch nie einen Drehmo gesehen...


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Dezember 2012)

Es kann auch einfach daran liegen das die so klein sind. Jedenfalls hab ich schon eine ab und ein Kumpel auch schon ein paar und ich bin echt kein Grobmotoriker.


----------



## S*P*J (20. Dezember 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> E ich bin echt kein Grobmotoriker.




Stimmt du bist ein Fanboy


----------



## ride-FX (20. Dezember 2012)

Hm, was titanschrauben angeht, sollte man wirklich aufpassen, die sind an der Schluesselaufnahme deutlich weicher als herkoemmliche stahlschrauben. Sind sie einmal rund wuensch ich dir viel spaß bei dem Versuch Sie auszubohren, bzw Geduld und n guten bohrer.


----------



## freeridewindeck (22. Dezember 2012)

rm7lover schrieb:


> ich werf mal hier ne frage ein: an mein 2.0ltd kommt bald ne hope v4 dran, und damit ich die bremsleitung nicht öffnen muss, muss ich dämpfer und hinterbauwippe demontieren. hat daher jemand von euch diese wippe schon mal demontiert? ich spreche von den beiden großen torx- kappen?
> danke


 Die großen Kappen hab ich mit einem 8er inbus ab bekommen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 125853 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich fürchte das war dann das erste und letzte mal, dass das so geklappt hat.
Der passende Torx ist bestimmt günstiger, als neue Kappen ( falls es die überhaupt einzeln gibt).

Gruß und schöne Feiertage,

Markus



freeridewindeck schrieb:


> Die großen Kappen hab ich mit einem 8er inbus ab bekommen..


----------



## rm7lover (23. Dezember 2012)

hab die kappe bzw. die achse mitlerweile schon ab. habs aber mitm torx gemacht. war jedoch ziemlich knapp, den caliper durch die umlenkwippe zu bringen. hoffentlich geht die neue auch grad so durch, sonst müsste ich den umlenker komplett raus bauen, oder eben die bremse zerlegen....


----------



## Astgabel (23. Dezember 2012)

Tach Kameraden der Tues 2.0 Fraktion, 
Meine Lager am Vorderrad laufen etwas rau. Nun Frag ich micht wie dich die Dinger rausbekomm. Mit nem " Wixxer" bekomm ich die net raus da ich nirgens ansetzen kann. Der Spacer ist ja schee bündig mit den Lagerchen. 
Im großen www hab ich auch NIX gefunden. 
Vieleicht weiss einer von euch wie das geht. 
Muss man das durch die Nabe durchpressen oder wie bekommt man das raus? 

Bevor ich alles Schrotte...


----------



## rm7lover (23. Dezember 2012)

welche naben hast du denn?


----------



## Astgabel (23. Dezember 2012)

Diese hier '' Division FHB light mit Steck Achse 20mm ''


----------



## Baxter75 (24. Dezember 2012)

Astgabel schrieb:


> Diese hier '' Division FHB light mit Steck Achse 20mm ''



haste schon mal bei YT nach gefragt ??? sollten die ja eigendlich wissen ,wenn sie die Marke verbauen


----------



## Deleted 125853 (24. Dezember 2012)

So, zur Abwechslung mal nen Action Bild !


----------



## Astgabel (24. Dezember 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> haste schon mal bei YT nach gefragt ??? sollten die ja eigendlich wissen ,wenn sie die Marke verbauen



Na Natürlich net  Die sind eh im LTE Stress  


Cooles Bild


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. Dezember 2012)

Wie ich schon sagte. Sind glaub baugleich mit irgendwelchen Novatec. Such da mal im Katalog.
 @markus: das Bild ist in Farbe sicher auch nett.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (24. Dezember 2012)

Jo, in Farbe ist es auch ganz nett ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astgabel (25. Dezember 2012)

So hab jetzt rumgegoogeld wie doof aber nichts brauchbares wegen dem lagertausch gefunden. Werde mal YT anschreiben.


----------



## Baxter75 (25. Dezember 2012)

Astgabel schrieb:


> So hab jetzt rumgegoogeld wie doof aber nichts brauchbares wegen dem lagertausch gefunden. Werde mal YT anschreiben.



was die Division's Teile angeht ,wird man sich wohl oder übel immer an YT wenden müssen


----------



## Astgabel (25. Dezember 2012)

Denke auch aber die Naben sehen zumindest von aussen genu so aus wie welche von Novatec.


----------



## Baxter75 (25. Dezember 2012)

@Astgabel 

wenn man nen ersatz Schaltauge zb braucht ,is man auch an YT gebunden ..was ich unverschämt finde ,das sie den Preis dafür um 50 % erhöht haben


----------



## Toology (25. Dezember 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> @_Astgabel_
> 
> wenn man nen ersatz Schaltauge zb braucht ,is man auch an YT gebunden ..was ich unverschämt finde ,das sie den Preis dafür um 50 % erhöht haben



Moin! Mir is letztes mal in WiBe das Schaltauge gebrochen und hab dann ca. 35 für das kleine ****stück bei yt gezahlt


----------



## Baxter75 (25. Dezember 2012)

Toology schrieb:


> Moin! Mir is letztes mal in WiBe das Schaltauge gebrochen und hab dann ca. 35 für das kleine ****stück bei yt gezahlt



ich hab nich dran gedacht ,vor der preis erhöhung mir eins zu bestellen ,als ersatz ,wo es noch 19,90 gekostet hat 
man is quasi gezwungen per vorkasse zu bestellen ,weil es sonst noch teurer wird per nachnahme


----------



## ale2812 (25. Dezember 2012)

schaltaugen haben früher mal 9,90 gekostet! habe mich schon bei 14,95 aufgeregt, aber 30 euro? die haben sie wohl nicht mehr alle!


----------



## ride-FX (25. Dezember 2012)

Stellt halt euer schaltwerk ein und laengt die Kette richtig. dann gehts nicht so oft kaputt oder kauft was vernuenftiges durchdachtes und nich den billigrotz, was beschwert ihr euch denn? Bei euch wuerd ich sogar 50,- Eu verlangen.


----------



## teatimetom (25. Dezember 2012)

HAHA  

Division Nabe:

mal vorsichtig die Endkappen abziehen, sind meist nur aufgesteckt , oder man erahnt nen Sprengring.
Dann Lager ausschlagen , Nummer notieren, von SKF die gleichen kaufen, 
beim Einpressen muss man gleichmässig vorgehen damit sich nichts verkantet.

Aber kann man schon, sofern man sich das irgendwie vorstellen kann, einfach selber machen. Bei Fragen - Hier Fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (25. Dezember 2012)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Stellt halt euer schaltwerk ein und laengt die Kette richtig. dann gehts nicht so oft kaputt oder kauft was vernuenftiges durchdachtes und nich den billigrotz, was beschwert ihr euch denn? Bei euch wuerd ich sogar 50,- Eu verlangen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Dezember 2012)

Für die Schaltaugen gibt's auch andere Quellen...


----------



## Schiltrac (25. Dezember 2012)

Intense kostet der Rahme das Zig-Fache, aber auch das Schaltauge (Ausfallende) kostet das Zig-fache....
Also teuer ist nicht gleich besser...

PS: Ich habe nach 5 Jahren Biken noch nie eines abgebrochen^^


----------



## Baxter75 (25. Dezember 2012)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Stellt halt euer schaltwerk ein und laengt die Kette richtig. dann gehts nicht so oft kaputt oder kauft was vernuenftiges durchdachtes und nich den billigrotz, was beschwert ihr euch denn? Bei euch wuerd ich sogar 50,- Eu verlangen.



scheinst ja voll der tolle hecht zu sein ..teurer is nich unbedingt besser


----------



## xtccc (25. Dezember 2012)

http://www.schaltauge.com/YT-Industries


----------



## Baxter75 (25. Dezember 2012)

die seite kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (25. Dezember 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> scheinst ja voll der tolle hecht zu sein ..teurer is nich unbedingt besser



Du hast in allen Punkten recht, jedoch geht es umgekehrt genauso, billiger mag zwar preiswert sein, aber das ist dann immer noch billig. Grad so an billig & ******** vorbei, bei yt reissens die anbauteile halt meist noch raus.


----------



## Astgabel (27. Dezember 2012)

So Nachricht von YT wegen dem Lager bekommen.
Zitat YT: 
" Die Lager der Vorderrad Nabe kannst Du ganz leicht mit einem Durchschlag heraus klopfen. Die Hülse in der Nabe hat auf einer Seite einen Einstich, da kann man ansetzen um dass Lager vorsichtig heraus zu klopfen."


----------



## milk (28. Dezember 2012)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Du hast in allen Punkten recht, jedoch geht es umgekehrt genauso, billiger mag zwar preiswert sein, aber das ist dann immer noch billig. Grad so an billig & ******** vorbei, bei yt reissens die anbauteile halt meist noch raus.


----------



## Mike1989 (28. Dezember 2012)

Hätte mal eine frage an die Tues 2.0 Fahrer mit Bos Dämpfer.
Warte ja auf mein Tues 2.0 LTD 2013 und möchte gerne wissen wie das 
KOMBI Werkzeug heißt bzw. wo ich sowas kaufen kann um die 
Gabel u. den Dämpfer einzustellen.


----------



## ultraenz (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich komm nochmal auf das Problem mit dem fehlendem Öl in der Boxxer vom 2.0er Tues zurück:
Welche Größe muss der Gabelschlüssel genau haben bzw. könnte mir jemand bitte einen Link posten? Ich finde nichts passendes im Netz.
Danke!


----------



## Baxter75 (28. Dezember 2012)

im netz findet man jede menge ..wie das zb http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/V...echdocs/2011-boxxer-r2c2-technical-manual.pdf und da steht alles drin was man braucht 


http://www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/Z...luessel-fuer-Mission-Control-Druckstufen.html


----------



## ultraenz (28. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank, ich hab leider nie das richtige gefunden!


----------



## Astgabel (28. Dezember 2012)

nim nen engländer der passt immer


----------



## Astgabel (7. Januar 2013)

Nix mehr loos hier ??? zum thema Öl hab auch nix in der Gabel gehabt. 
Aber wie kann man denn bei der R2C2 Öl bei der Antreibsseite reinkippen ? Ich meine die besagten 10 ml??? wenn ich die Rädchen der Zugstufeneinstellung ausbau belibt noch das Innenleben drin.


----------



## Thiel (7. Januar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9Xd4BQ2ghE"]2010 RockShox BoXXer Update Shortcuts - YouTube[/nomedia]

ab min. 2:25 
du ziehst das casting halt nicht ganz ab

wenn du nicht alles kapierst, gibt es auf der sram seite auch sogar eine deutsche anleitung meine ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Januar 2013)

Astgabel schrieb:


> Nix mehr loos hier ???



Doch, morgen Monte Gero. Ich hoffe das ich nicht ganz im Schlamm versinke. 

Du musst das Casting nur so weit von dem Innenleben wegziehen dass du das Öl quasi daran vorbei ins Casting kippen kannst. Gabel dafür am besten leicht schräg/waagerecht halten.


----------



## Astgabel (7. Januar 2013)

Misst habs Spätschicht sonst würde ich auch kommen....
Ja ich hab das Casting soweit abgezogen bis es angestossen ist. Hatte dann an der Schraube ca. 2 cm Platz und konnte da das Öl Prima einfüllen, nur an der andere Seite hab ich nur die Verstellrächen mit den Stifen rausziehen können. Das Gewinde von der 24er Schraube ist ja im Casting bringt also nicht da druff zu kloppen. Oder muss ich auf den secheskant der Zugstufeneinstellung kloppen? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Januar 2013)

Eine R2C2 hatte ich noch nicht zerlegt vor mir. Normalerweise klopft man bei RS auf beiden Seiten die Führungsstangen raus und die Gewinde sind soweit ich weiß auch in denen drin.

Frag mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=360043&page=90


----------



## ride-FX (8. Januar 2013)

is bei allen RS gabeln das gleiche Schema F. Am besten auch nicht Nachfragen sondern einfach mal den Service Guide lesen.


----------



## marius_ (8. Januar 2013)

Nachdem im Facebook ja neue (eigene) Laufräder für neue Noton2.0 und Tues2.0 angekündigt wurden, hat jemand mal nachgefragt wie es beim Wicked 170 aussieht für 2013?

Manchmal lädt bei mir nichtmal die richtige Webseite sondern eine alte mit altem Preis und ohne Bestellbutton  Denke jedesmal "jetzt kommt was neues"


----------



## andre-71 (8. Januar 2013)

Moin, hab bei YT nachgefragt:
"die 2013er Bikes werden ab Ende Januar bestellbar sein. Diese Woche wird es noch eine Preview geben."
Bin auf jeden fall gespannt !


----------



## AlexS. (8. Januar 2013)

Super, mir haben sie gesagt, Anfang Januar werden die Räder vorgestellt und werden dann auch bestellbar sein. Ich hab bald keinen Bock mehr!


----------



## Schnitte (8. Januar 2013)

AlexS. schrieb:


> Super, mir haben sie gesagt, Anfang Januar werden die Räder vorgestellt und werden dann auch bestellbar sein. Ich hab bald keinen Bock mehr!



jedes Jahr das gleiche leidige Gelabber. boah, dann kauf der ein Giant, Speiseeis oder Trek oder whatthe**** auch ever...
als wenn du Anfang Januar in den Bikepark fährst und auch kein anderen Bikes zum Fahren hast...


----------



## B.Scheuert (8. Januar 2013)

Die DT Swiss YT 2020 Laufräder klingen interessant - falls DT es mittlerweile geschafft hat, stabilere Felgen zu bauen.
Ich habe mal kurz geschaut, was da so verbaut ist:
Speichen(64St.): Comp 311g oder 382g
Nippel(64St): Pro Lock 62g
Naben: 350 Disc(nehme ich an dieser Stelle einfach mal an) 300g+172g
Es bleiben 1094 bis 1165g für die Felgen übrig; 547-582,5g pro Stück. Ich gehe davon aus, dass eher die schweren Speichen(2,0/1,8mm) verbaut werden.
Dann wird die Felge wohl, auch wegen der Breite von 28mm, die E530 sein. Die Felge ist etwas leichter als die Mavic 721, die ich lieber an einem DH-Rad gesehen hätte. Aber wenn DT in den letzten Jahren die Felgen verbessert hat, düfte der LRS wirklich gelungen sein. Die Qualität der Naben von DT ist jedenfalls sehr gut, die Teile sind robust und einfach zu warten.
Ich bin gespannt, wie sich der LRS in dem Einsatzbereich so macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexS. (8. Januar 2013)

Lasst mich doch auch mal ein bisschen rumheulen.


----------



## marius_ (8. Januar 2013)

andre-71 schrieb:


> Moin, hab bei YT nachgefragt:



Danke für die Info! Bin auch gespannt, da ich nun in die Nähe der Alpen umziehe und nach 13 Jahren endlich ein neues Rad brauche, hehe 

Damals waren 100mm noch Enduro!


----------



## Baxter75 (8. Januar 2013)

andre-71 schrieb:


> Moin, hab bei YT nachgefragt:
> "die 2013er Bikes werden ab Ende Januar bestellbar sein. Diese Woche wird es noch eine Preview geben."
> Bin auf jeden fall gespannt !



und lieferbar in frühstens 3 monaten - ???????


----------



## DaCrazyP (8. Januar 2013)

marius_ schrieb:


> Damals waren 100mm noch Enduro!



Und 130mm Downhill


----------



## B.Scheuert (9. Januar 2013)

marius_ schrieb:


> Damals waren 100mm noch Enduro!


Und was ich mal als Lenkwinkel gefahren bin, ist heute höchstens noch Sitzwinkel.


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Januar 2013)

schnitte schrieb:


> jedes jahr das gleiche leidige gelabber. Boah, dann kauf der ein giant, speiseeis oder trek oder whatthe**** auch ever...
> Als wenn du anfang januar in den bikepark fährst und auch kein anderen bikes zum fahren hast...


 
+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F1o (11. Januar 2013)

2013er Bikes sind online. Farblich enttäuschend, aber mit interessanten Ausstattungen...


----------



## P-Sionic (11. Januar 2013)

Täusch ich mich oder ist der Schwingarm beim Wicked etwas massiver geworden?! Die farbliche Darstellung vor schwarzem Hintergrund kann aber auch täuschen.

Ich denk 170mm wären mir zuviel für ein Enduro und scheinbar wird das einzige 150/160er Bike ein 650b. Also bleib ich glücklich mit meinem 160Ltd.

Dennoch interessante und m.E. ganz schicke die optisch (und austattungstechnisch) definitiv herausstechen.


----------



## Mirko29 (11. Januar 2013)

Da sieht man doch das man nie jedem Recht machen kann  Letztes Jahr haben alle gemeckert "viel zu bunt" jetzt zu trist... Ich persönlich finde die graue Lackierung sehr geil.


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Januar 2013)

bei mir spinnt die Seite. Kann jemand die Bilder hier verlinken?


----------



## ultraenz (11. Januar 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/01/11/yt-industries-2013/

Läuft das?


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Januar 2013)

achso hier.. aber die Lackierungen sind wirklich schlechter geworden


----------



## marius_ (11. Januar 2013)

Die Webseite will nicht

War jemand schon auf der Seite und kann bestätigen, dass es außer Comp und Pro keine anderen Wicked mehr gibt? Was ist aus 150 / 160 / 170 geworden? Und wo ist die Hammerschmidt? 

Argh, ich will das alte 170er wenn ich mir das so ansehe


----------



## ultraenz (11. Januar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> aber die Lackierungen sind wirklich schlechter geworden



Find ich auch, alles iwie nur grau mit einer anderen Farbe. Außer das 2.0er Tues, aber das konnte man ja schon ahnen wies aussehen wird.


----------



## Baxter75 (11. Januar 2013)

bei dem Tues 2.0 comp ,hätten sie das grüne in gold machen sollen ,würde mit Sicherheit besser aussehn ....bin froh ,das ich das 2012 Modell hab ;-)


----------



## Paran0id (11. Januar 2013)

Es gibt wohl irgendwann noch 650b wicked aber das war dann schon laut Website.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrozenSmoke (12. Januar 2013)

Das 2012 Tues 2.0 sah echt megamäßig aus mit dem schicken Blau.
Über die LTDs lies es sich ja noch streiten, aber ich denke, dass wirklich niemand in dem Forum sich denken wird:
Yeai, Schleimgrüneloxal DAS wollte ich schon immer


----------



## Astgabel (12. Januar 2013)

Bin auch froh das ich das blaue hab.
Der style vom Play bei allen das wäre was.


----------



## Nico Laus (12. Januar 2013)

Ich bereue das letzte Tues 2.0 abbestellt zu haben um aufs neue zu warten. Sooo schade, dabei war das blaue Tues ein perfektes Paket. Da hat einfach alles gepasst. Hätte ich definitiv nicht machen sollen. Jetzt muss ich mich nach Alternativen umschauen. Wahrscheinlich wirds ein Torque FRX, das nächstes Jahr einen Wunschrahmen bekommt.


----------



## Baxter75 (12. Januar 2013)

@Nico Laus 

selbst schuld und dann is es ja eh noch teurer als letztes jahr ,aber das stand ja 2012 schon fest


----------



## sochris (12. Januar 2013)

ich habe letztes jahr keins mehr bekommen in meiner grösse und das LTD wurde bei mir storniert. bei den 2013 Farben werde ich nicht zugreifen, da fahr ich lieber mein whipsplash weiter....


----------



## XLC (12. Januar 2013)

Glaubt ihr die aktuelle Serie wird nochmal vollständig?
Das Tues in M war für 1 Tag verfügbar, dann wieder ausverkauft -.-

Und dann noch das neue schlechte Design+100 mehr oben drauf??
Nein danke... Kennt jemand vergleichbares? Ich hol mir defintiv nicht das neue Tues
Und dabei hab ich mich so gefraut ...


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Januar 2013)

Von der Farbgebung her würde die neue DVO perfekt ins Tues 2.0 passen.


----------



## p00nage (12. Januar 2013)

sochris schrieb:


> ich habe letztes jahr keins mehr bekommen in meiner grösse und das LTD wurde bei mir storniert. bei den 2013 Farben werde ich nicht zugreifen, da fahr ich lieber mein whipsplash weiter....



Anscheinend kann man dieses Jahr dann echt das Tues LTD als solches bezeichnen ;-)


----------



## Paran0id (12. Januar 2013)

Vergleichbares? Na eben die üblichen verdächtigen: propain rage und Canyon torque frx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XLC (12. Januar 2013)

Paran0id schrieb:


> Vergleichbares? Na eben die üblichen verdächtigen: propain rage und Canyon torque frx



Danke 
Siehe diesen Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10218376#post10218376
Das Torque ist leider in meiner Größe und Farbauswahl ausverkauft


----------



## Astgabel (12. Januar 2013)

Na das Bike an sich ist ja noch Spitze  

Mal Abwarten und hoffen das es noch ne 3D Ansicht von den Bike's giebt da kann man vieleicht die Farben noch besser erkennen. Aber zwei/acht für das Tues2.0 net schlecht ...
das normale tues sieht noch recht pasabel aus. Aber wie letzte Canyon hat YT diese jahr mit dem Design etwas ins Klo gegriffen. 
Meiner Meinug nach.


----------



## marius_ (13. Januar 2013)

noch schnell ein 170er bestellt 

parts waren ja eh schon 2013er 

*wart*


----------



## Testdriver11 (14. Januar 2013)

Was ich nich verstehe ist.. Wenn auf der Seite steht 2-5 Tag bei "auf Lager"
Wieso brauchen die dann so lang? Und ist das sicher das die solang brauchen?


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Januar 2013)

Eventuell weil das Rad erst noch zusammengebaut werden muss?


----------



## ultraenz (14. Januar 2013)

Meins war auch "auf Lager" und es hat zwei Wochen gedauert. Aber ich denke, dass das für yt eine echt humane Wartezeit ist, da gabs definitiv schon schlimmeres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testdriver11 (14. Januar 2013)

Ja 2 Wochen wäre nicht schlimm. Nur wenn ich mir jetz das tues bestelle und das kommt dann erst in 3 Monaten ist das auch wieder ********.


----------



## B.Scheuert (14. Januar 2013)

> Eventuell weil das Rad erst noch zusammengebaut werden muss?


Und weil ein Paket, in dem ein ganzes Fahrrad steckt, vielleicht etwas größer und für die Spedition etwas komplizierter ist.


----------



## ultraenz (14. Januar 2013)

Wenn du jetzt das 2012er Tues bestellst kommt das denke ich sehr schnell, da sie den Lagerplatz für die 2013er Modelle brauchen, bzw. die noch nicht bestellbar sind.


----------



## Testdriver11 (14. Januar 2013)

Wie war das denn letztes Jahr? Mit dem normale tues.
Wie lang hat das denn gebraucht bis es geliefert wurde?
Ichhör dauert nur 3 Monate deswegen frag ich mich ob das bei allen war...


----------



## Thiel (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

wenn das Bike als lieferbar auf der Page steht, sollte es keine 3 Monate dauern.

Wenn die 2013 Bikes demnächst bestellbar sind und man bestellt, kann dir keine sagen, wie lange es dauert und auf Informationen Seitens YT würd ich mich nicht verlassen.


----------



## Testdriver11 (15. Januar 2013)

Okay danke,
Kann ich jetz nur hoffen.


----------



## Ponch (15. Januar 2013)

----


----------



## lhampe (15. Januar 2013)

Ich denke die 2013er Tues werden wie letztes Jahr erst nach den Ltd. ausgeliefert und das soll erst im März ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Toology (15. Januar 2013)

Testdriver11 schrieb:


> Wie war das denn letztes Jahr? Mit dem normale tues.
> Wie lang hat das denn gebraucht bis es geliefert wurde?
> Ichhör dauert nur 3 Monate deswegen frag ich mich ob das bei allen war...



Bei mir hat es 2 Wochen gedauert bis mein 2012er Tues da war.
Das war vor ca. 1 Jahr

greets


----------



## Mirko29 (15. Januar 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> Ich denke die 2013er Tues werden wie letztes Jahr erst nach den Ltd. ausgeliefert und das soll erst im März ausgeliefert werden.



Würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen. Letztes Jahr war der Rahmen komplett neu. Dieses Jahr unverändert und nur anders lackiert. Theoretisch hätte man schon Ende letzten Jahres die erste Charge Rahmen mit neuer Lackierung in Auftrag geben können. Ob sie es gemacht haben, weiß ich natürlich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testdriver11 (15. Januar 2013)

Okay ,
Ich kann dann nur hoffen das es nicht zu lange dauert warte schon 2 Monate..
Mein Größe war leider nicht verfügbar und jetz will ich schnell mein tues haben


----------



## Preritrv (16. Januar 2013)

Ich hab ne Pumpe ... nach der fahr ich mit 1,1 Bar


----------



## marius_ (16. Januar 2013)

Toology schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es 2 Wochen gedauert bis mein 2012er Tues da war.
> Das war vor ca. 1 Jahr
> 
> greets



habe sonntag ein wicked 170 bestellt, lieferzeit "ab lager". wurde soeben an DHL übergeben.


----------



## ultraenz (16. Januar 2013)

marius_ schrieb:


> habe sonntag ein wicked 170 bestellt, lieferzeit "ab lager". wurde soeben an DHL übergeben.



Freu dich lieber nicht zu früh, der "wurde an DHL" übergeben Status wird ziemlich direkt am Anfang gemacht und bei den 20% bleibt es dann erstmal ein Weilchen. Bei mir wars knapp ne Woche, insgesamt hat die Bestellung zwei gedauert.


----------



## marius_ (16. Januar 2013)

Oh, danke für den Hinweis. Vielleicht werden die Räder nur an bestimmten Tagen als Sammelsendung abgeholt o.ä.

Werd das weiter im Auge behalten! 

2 Wochen sind aber auch noch ok finde ich. Mehr wird ja auch nicht versprochen 


EDIT: nach genauerem lesen der Status-Email finde ich dort einen Satz: 
"DER STATUS DER SENDUNG KANN BIS ZU 10 WERKTAGE UNVERÄNDERT BLEIBEN, DA AB DEM ZEITPUNKT DES ERHALTS DIESER MAIL DEIN BIKE IN DIE MONTAGE GEHT UND NACH FERTIGSTELLUNG VERSCHICKT WIRD."

das sollte einiges (er)klären


----------



## ultraenz (16. Januar 2013)

marius_ schrieb:


> Oh, danke für den Hinweis. Vielleicht werden die Räder nur an bestimmten Tagen als Sammelsendung abgeholt o.ä.
> 
> Werd das weiter im Auge behalten!
> 
> ...




Ganz genau so gings mir auch, erstmal tierisch gefreut, dass das alles so schnell geht und dann nochmal genau gelesen und dann kam die Enttäuschung. Aber ich denke im Moment liefern sie sehr schnell, also kannste bald Spaß haben.


----------



## marius_ (16. Januar 2013)

DHL schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.



Wow! 

Ich hatte Sonntag bestellt wohlgemerkt!


----------



## goshawk (18. Januar 2013)

hat jemand von euch schonn einmal ein bb30 lager bei nem yt rausgehauen?
sind die verklebt?
meins will und will nicht raus; hab extra nen tool dazu gekauft...


----------



## AltHans (18. Januar 2013)

marius_ schrieb:


> Wow!
> 
> Ich hatte Sonntag bestellt wohlgemerkt!



Ich hab auch am Sonntag bestellt (Wicked 160) und lt. Sendungsverfolgung wird es am Mo od. Di zugestellt, in Wien))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (18. Januar 2013)

Verklebt sind die nicht. Ich hab schon zwei raus geschlagen, das erste nach 10 Stunden Betrieb ging ganz gut raus, das zweite bei einem neuen Rahmen war die Pest. 




goshawk schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch schonn einmal ein bb30 lager bei nem yt rausgehauen?
> sind die verklebt?
> meins will und will nicht raus; hab extra nen tool dazu gekauft...


----------



## marius_ (19. Januar 2013)

AltHans schrieb:


> Ich hab auch am Sonntag bestellt (Wicked 160) und lt. Sendungsverfolgung wird es am Mo od. Di zugestellt, in Wien))



Es kam gestern! Wahnsinn 

Allerdings negativ bei Erstmontage: Die Leitung der Hinterradbremse ist total in sich verwunden montiert, sodass sie vom Bremssattel bis zum zweiten Befestigungspunkt der Leitung ein großes S beschreibt und damit in die Speichen ragt!! Da muss ich nochmal ran, schade da die Bremse gerade schön schleiffrei montiert ist. 



PS: Übrigens mit Hammerschmidt FR und Pedalen.


----------



## Baxter75 (19. Januar 2013)

@marius 

die bremse kann man doch wieder schleiffrei montieren


----------



## Astgabel (19. Januar 2013)

Weis au net wo's Prob. ist


----------



## marius_ (19. Januar 2013)

Siehe Bild. So kams fix und fertig mit Kabelbindern fixiert. 

Lösung: Bremse demontieren, drehen, montieren. Das CPS-System zur Positionierung funktioniert bei der Wiedermontage gut, nach 3min war das ganze behoben.

Das war ja nicht das Problem, finde es nur schade, dass es so vormontiert geliefert wurde. Kann ja mal passieren, ich bin des Schraubens mächtig


----------



## Thiel (19. Januar 2013)

Ist nur ganz schön armselig, solch einen Fehler nicht bei der Montage zu beheben. Der ist doch 100% aufgefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Januar 2013)

Wer beim Versender kauft und angesichts solcher Dinge aus der Fassung gerät sollte nicht beim Versneder kaufen.


----------



## Baxter75 (19. Januar 2013)

sicherlich is es nich schön ,aber grad beim Biken sollte man eh handwerklich nich ganz ungeschickt sein um diverse reparaturen selbst zu machen ..


----------



## ale2812 (19. Januar 2013)

ach gottchen, da hat das bild machen und drölf post drüber verfassen, zig mal länger gedauert als das zu beheben


----------



## marius_ (19. Januar 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Ist nur ganz schön armselig, solch einen Fehler nicht bei der Montage zu beheben. Der ist doch 100% aufgefallen!



Das meinte ich. 

Das Problem zu lösen war jetzt kein Akt  

Die Elixir 5 lassen sich auch perfekt ausrichten, einfach am Hebel ziehen und festschrauben. Ob das andere Bremsen auch so können vermute ich einfach mal, aber meine alten Hayes (Hayes FH, Testsieger vor 13 Jahren  ) sollten das auch können, klappte aber nie ohne nachjustieren.


----------



## laminato (20. Januar 2013)

oje,elixir 3,5 hatte ich auch mal dran. nur probleme bei langen abfahrten.wenn sie heiss ist, nur noch mit 2 fingern u.grossen kraftaufwand zu bremsen.der druckpunkt änderte sich auch ständig.einmal sogar ins leere durchgegangen.die gefährlichte bremsanlage die ich hatte. habe jetzt die  2012er xt verbaut u.alles ist gut


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte das mit dem sich veränderten Druckpunkt der Elixir-Hebel an der Code vom Ltd. in den Alpen auch ständig. 

Hat irgend jemand seine Bremsanlage vom Ltd. denn bombenfest bekommen?


----------



## marius_ (20. Januar 2013)

laminato schrieb:


> oje,elixir 3,5 hatte ich auch mal dran. nur probleme bei langen abfahrten.



auch mit den großen Scheiben? ich wiege auch bloß 65kg, vielleicht klappt das ja  meine Hayes war in den Alpen auch überfordert, mit 160mm Scheiben 

Sonst kommt auf Dauer halt ne XT oder Zee dran.


----------



## laminato (20. Januar 2013)

xt reicht vollkommen aus fürs enduro.habt ihr schon erfahrung mit der code r vom tues 2.0 2012 sind die dinger standfest im bikepark? konnte mein tues nicht mehr herarbeiten da ich es erst im nov. bekommen hab.oder gleich auf zee oder saint aufrüsten??


----------



## Paran0id (20. Januar 2013)

Funzt tadellos. Probiers doch erstmal aus


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Januar 2013)

ich glaub die Standard-Code funktioniert ziemlich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astgabel (20. Januar 2013)

Hab bis jetzt auch noch kein prob. mit der Bremse


----------



## cytrax (21. Januar 2013)

Auf FB gefunden. Sieht mal Hammer aus 





​


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. Januar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hat irgend jemand seine Bremsanlage vom Ltd. denn bombenfest bekommen?



jap, nach dem Gang Battle in Saalbach Hinterglemm erstmal alles auseiander gebaut entlüftet und wieder montiert seit dem TOP kein Problem mehr damit


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Januar 2013)

Was heißt auseinandergebaut? Die Bremse halt nicht am Rad montiert entlüftet?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. Januar 2013)

Genau, hatte alles ab am bike um es grundzureinigen, wegen dem Regen/Matschwetter sah das bike aus wie sau, hab in dem Zug das alles ab- auseinandergebaut um die lager zu fetten etc, hab dann die bremse nicht am Rad entlüftet später alles verbaut gut war.


----------



## Baxter75 (21. Januar 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Auf FB gefunden. Sieht mal Hammer aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hier mal mit liste der verbauten teile 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1291052


----------



## goshawk (21. Januar 2013)

wer sich fürs rahmengewicht noton 2.0  "L" ohne dämpfer, dämpferbolzen und achsinlays interesiert: 3.94 kg


----------



## p00nage (21. Januar 2013)

goshawk schrieb:


> wer sich fürs rahmengewicht noton 2.0  "L" ohne dämpfer, dämpferbolzen und achsinlays interesiert: 3.94 kg



ganz schön schwer, auch ohne Steuersatz ?


----------



## goshawk (21. Januar 2013)

alles weg - im bereich der sattelklemme sieht man min. 3 farbschichten. wenn man bedenkt wie schreckhaft die gestaltung ist, müssten ja x schichten auf dem rad sein... 
mal sehen was er nach dem eloxieren wiegt.
weiter sind am joke ja rel. große lager verbaut und die widerhalter sind auch relativ groß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshi- (21. Januar 2013)

Moin,

ich möchte seid Tagen auf die HP von den Jungs aus Forchheim, aber ich bekomme die ganze Zeit Seite nicht gefunden!?

Jemand ne Idee oder neue seite?


Gruß


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Januar 2013)

Seite ist down.

https://www.facebook.com/yt.industries


----------



## Baxter75 (21. Januar 2013)

man könnte ja mal zum telefon greifen oder bei FB kontakt aufnehmen


----------



## Yoshi- (21. Januar 2013)

Hi, 

Danke Freerider1504


----------



## PilleMarl (27. Januar 2013)

Moin
ich Ã¼berlege mir das YT Tues in diesem grau schwarz zu holen.
Im moment fahre ich ein UMF Freddy, bin soweit auch zufrieden damit aber man mekrt halt das mir rahmengrÃ¶sse s ein wenig zu klein geworden ist und man sucht halt immer was besseres neueres =) 

Ich hab auch schon im Bikemarkt geguckt weil 2500â¬ ist echt meine oberste Schmerzgrenze und das YT wÃ¼rde ja mit 2099 perfekt passen.Dann wÃ¤re noch bischen was fÃ¼r neue Klamotten Ã¼brig.
Ich wollte mal wissen was ihr so von dem haltet.Die partliste gegenÃ¼ber dem alten tues hat sich ja ein bisschen geÃ¤ndert.

mfg pille


----------



## andre-71 (27. Januar 2013)

Nicht überlegen, kaufen ! Da kannst du nichts falsch machen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Januar 2013)

Canyon und Propain sind durch den Preisanstieg auch konkurrenzfähiger geworden. Gerade von Letzeren hört man was die Leiferzeit anbelangt viel Gutes. Nur ist halt die Frage ob der Hinterbau jetzt nach der Überarbeitung auf gleichem Niveau arbeitet wie die Mitbewerber.


----------



## PioneerPixel (8. Februar 2013)

Kurze frage an die TuEs 2.0 Ltd. Fahrer -  Welche federhärte fahrt ihr im CCDB bei 87kg Kampfgewicht ( also in voller Montur ) ?


----------



## Mirko29 (8. Februar 2013)

Ich fahre aktuell mit etwa 85kg ne 250er. Da ich allerdings 4 Umdrehungen Vorspannung brauche um einen halbwegs vernünftigen Sag zu erreichen, warte ich momentan auf ne 300er...


----------



## ultraenz (9. Februar 2013)

Eine Frage an die Tues 2.0 Fahrer:
Mein Steuersatz hat nach vier Besuchen im Bikepark schon unglaublich viel Spiel, dabei mache ich echt keine großen Sachen.
Hat noch jemand dieses Problem?


----------



## Baxter75 (9. Februar 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Ich fahre aktuell mit etwa 85kg ne 250er. Da ich allerdings 4 Umdrehungen Vorspannung brauche um einen halbwegs vernünftigen Sag zu erreichen, warte ich momentan auf ne 300er...



normal würde doch die 275er für dich reichen ,da sie ja bis 95 Kg gefahren werden kann


----------



## mystic83 (9. Februar 2013)

Fahrt ihr eigentlich mit 85kg noch die standart Feder in der boxxer r2c2?


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Februar 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Tues 2.0 Fahrer:
> Mein Steuersatz hat nach vier Besuchen im Bikepark schon unglaublich viel Spiel, dabei mache ich echt keine großen Sachen.
> Hat noch jemand dieses Problem?



Nein, stell ihn mal neu ein und check ob die Kralle gut sitzt.


----------



## Mirko29 (9. Februar 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> normal würde doch die 275er für dich reichen ,da sie ja bis 95 Kg gefahren werden kann



Der Federrechner auf der Cane Creek Seite sagt mir 300er Feder. Hatte auch erst über die 275er nachgedacht, aber der Unterschied wird wohl nicht so spürbar sein. Kann natürlich sein das sich das im Nachhinein doch als die richtige Wahl rausstellt. Ich werde berichten wenn die Feder endlich mal ankommt...


----------



## Baxter75 (9. Februar 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Der Federrechner auf der Cane Creek Seite sagt mir 300er Feder. Hatte auch erst über die 275er nachgedacht, aber der Unterschied wird wohl nicht so spürbar sein. Kann natürlich sein das sich das im Nachhinein doch als die richtige Wahl rausstellt. Ich werde berichten wenn die Feder endlich mal ankommt...



wenn man nach der liste auf dieser seite geht ,sollte die 275 eigentlich reichen ..
http://www.bosmtb.com/en/downloads.html


----------



## Mirko29 (9. Februar 2013)

Für einen Bos Dämpfer vielleicht, aber es wurde nach dem ccdb gefragt und da halte ich mich lieber an die Cane Creek Page


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (10. Februar 2013)

Hi
Wie ist es mit der Progression des Dampfers beim Wicked 150?

Wird der Federweg am Heck voll genutzt? 

Habe derzeit ein Cannondale. Bei diesem wird der Federweg am Heck n
nicht richtig genutzt. 

Wie si.d eure Erfahrungen?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Baxter75 (10. Februar 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Für einen Bos Dämpfer vielleicht, aber es wurde nach dem ccdb gefragt und da halte ich mich lieber an die Cane Creek Page



stimmt ,hatte mich vertan ,bin von nem Bos ausgegangen 


Kennt einer noch nen Shop ,wo man das Schaltauge für's Tues 2.0 kriegt ????
Bei YT (29,90 euro) is klar ,Schaltauge.com  (34,99 euro ) auch ... bei schaltauge.com haben sie in den letzten tagen den Preis erheblich angezogen ,um ganze 12 euro


----------



## lhampe (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

hab mal was an meinem Tues geschraubt. Ist im Vorschlag zum Bike der Woche Ordner.


----------



## q_FTS_p (12. Februar 2013)

Sehr schön.


----------



## mystic83 (12. Februar 2013)

Tip Top!


----------



## Baxter75 (12. Februar 2013)

weiß einer ,was schon wieder mit der HP von YT los ist ???


----------



## lhampe (13. Februar 2013)

Hi,

mein bike ist für das Foto des Tages vorgeschlagen. Ein paar gefällt mir Klicks würden mich freuen. Bitte das Foto aus dem Album Bike der Woche nehmen.http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/w3/b1/w3b15vmz9fe3/large_Tues_2_1_k.JPG?0http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1309493?in=set


----------



## julius09 (13. Februar 2013)

Hat der 1.0 er Rahmen Tapered oder 1.5er Steuerrohr ?


----------



## B.Scheuert (14. Februar 2013)

Tapered


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ORei (14. Februar 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein bike ist für das Foto des Tages vorgeschlagen. Ein paar gefällt mir Klicks würden mich freuen. Bitte das Foto aus dem Album Bike der Woche nehmen.http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1309493?in=set


Mein "Gefällt mir" hast du.


----------



## goshawk (18. Februar 2013)

hi, was für ne auf aufnahme hat yt?
iscg old oder iscg 05


----------



## ale2812 (18. Februar 2013)

was für felgen hat bmw?


----------



## goshawk (18. Februar 2013)

willkommen im eigenen club: "Laßt Dumme um mich sein."


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. Februar 2013)

ale2812 schrieb:


> was für felgen hat bmw?


 
Welche aus Alu und Stahl? In verschiedenen Größen vermutlich.


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Februar 2013)

goshawk schrieb:


> hi, was für ne auf aufnahme hat yt?
> iscg old oder iscg 05



Na ich denk mal 05. Warum solltes sie das alte verbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (18. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Na ich denk mal 05. Warum solltes sie das alte verbauen?



hab mich bis dato nicht wirklich damit befasst....
danke... für die sinnvolle antwort, jetzt ist mir einiges klarer...


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Na ich denk mal 05. Warum solltes sie das alte verbauen?


 
An meinem 2011er Canyon ist auch noch die alte  Hat mich sehr gewundert, als ich es beim Verbauen der neuen Kurbel gesehen habe.


----------



## ale2812 (18. Februar 2013)

goshawk schrieb:


> willkommen im eigenen club: "Laßt Dumme um mich sein."



spitze, dass du nicht mal verstehst auf was ich hinaus will.

welches modell meinst du denn? die tues 1.0 haben nämlich noch die alte aufnahme!


----------



## ultraenz (19. Februar 2013)

satuoa schrieb:


> good news! good news!
> heißesten und perfekte Smartphone, Flytouch 7S Tablet PC AllwinnerA10, die weltbesten tablet pc 2013. großen Umsatz now! magic Preis: Euro 97,99 . nicht entgehen lassen:http://11.wf/8b



Unfassbar, danke dafür!


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Februar 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Unfassbar, danke dafür!


 
So einen Schrott nicht zitieren


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Februar 2013)

Das 2012er Wicked hat relativ sicher iscg old ...


----------



## Deleted 148456 (19. Februar 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein bike ist für das Foto des Tages vorgeschlagen. Ein paar gefällt mir Klicks würden mich freuen. Bitte das Foto aus dem Album Bike der Woche nehmen.http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/w3/b1/w3b15vmz9fe3/large_Tues_2_1_k.JPG?0http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1309493?in=set



Schönes Rad 
Nur die blaue Nabe passt nicht so ganz


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Februar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Das 2012er Wicked hat relativ sicher iscg old ...



Als gebranntes Kind mußters ja du genau wissen

G.


----------



## andre-71 (19. Februar 2013)

Hat es, gestern noch nachgemessen.


----------



## Resendisback (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bin noch nie ein  YT-Industries 2012 - Tues gefahren .. 

Ist das Rad am meisten mit einem 

TR450
Giant Glory (ab 2011)
Intense 951

oder

Trek Session

zu vergleichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (20. Februar 2013)

wie unterscheiden sich denn die aufgeführten bikes genau?



Freerider1504 schrieb:


> So einen Schrott nicht zitieren


ich hätte schon bock mal so'n 50 tablet zu testen  mich hatten sie schon fast


----------



## duke83 (21. Februar 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Das 2012er Wicked hat relativ sicher iscg old ...



leider ja...hab mir auch gedacht "wird schon die neue sein" und ne iscg 05 KeFü gekauft ohne vorher nach zu schauen...nix war's


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Februar 2013)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin noch nie ein  YT-Industries 2012 - Tues gefahren ..
> 
> ...



Schau dir mal den Test in der Freeride an:

Ich würds am ehesten mit dem Session vergleichen.

http://www.yt-industries.com/fileadmin/downloads/testberichte/Tues2.0_Test_Freeride_2_2012.pdf

http://www.yt-industries.com/fileadmin/downloads/testberichte/MTB Rider_TuEs_2.0_05_12.pdf

http://www.yt-industries.com/fileadmin/downloads/testberichte/6undzwanzig_TuEs2_test.pdf

http://www.yt-industries.com/fileadmin/downloads/testberichte/Test_TuEs2_Dirt_09_2012.pdf

http://www.yt-industries.com/fileadmin/downloads/testberichte/TuEs2_Dirt100_Bike_of_the_year.pdf


----------



## Resendisback (21. Februar 2013)

Danke, würde aber schon am liebsten die Meinung der Fahrer selbst hören, die auch die genannten Räder gefahren sind


----------



## yoobee (21. Februar 2013)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Danke, würde aber schon am liebsten die Meinung der Fahrer selbst hören, die auch die genannten Räder gefahren sind



Na los Jungs, es muss doch Tausende geben, die die fünf Bikes alle schon mal gefahren sind! Nicht so schüchtern! Sagt es ihm!!!


----------



## Baxter75 (21. Februar 2013)

ich fahre nen 2012er Tues 2.0 ..kann aber noch nicht viel dazu sagen ,da ich es erst einmal im Park fahren konnte ... 
es kommt immer drauf ,was man bereit is ,aus zugeben für so ein Bike ..preis/leistung is das tues ganz gut ...   jedes der genanten bikes hat vor bzw seine nachteile ..
 fürn " Hobby" fahrer ,der ab und zu im park fährt ,reicht das Tues 2.0 völlig aus


----------



## Schnitte (21. Februar 2013)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Danke, würde aber schon am liebsten die Meinung der Fahrer selbst hören, die auch die genannten Räder gefahren sind



hab bisher nur den Vergleich zwischen Tues 2012 und Glory 2012. Beide Räder funktionieren. Man merkt den Unterschied, dass das Glory ein kleines Stück höher baut als das Tues. Zudem ist das Tues schon ein weng länger. Bei dem Glory fahre ich eine L und fühle mich wohl, bei dem Tues bin ich eine M gefahren und hatte ein ähnliches gutes Gefühl. 
Funktionieren tuen beide Räder und wie man sieht, gibt es auch genug erfolgreiche und gute Fahrer auf einem Glory und Tues. Letztendlich sollte man sowas selber testen, denn keiner kennt deine eigenen Vorlieben besser als du selbst


----------



## Resendisback (21. Februar 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> hab bisher nur den Vergleich zwischen Tues 2012 und Glory 2012. Beide Räder funktionieren. Man merkt den Unterschied, dass das Glory ein kleines Stück höher baut als das Tues. Zudem ist das Tues schon ein weng länger. Bei dem Glory fahre ich eine L und fühle mich wohl, bei dem Tues bin ich eine M gefahren und hatte ein ähnliches gutes Gefühl.
> Funktionieren tuen beide Räder und wie man sieht, gibt es auch genug erfolgreiche und gute Fahrer auf einem Glory und Tues. Letztendlich sollte man sowas selber testen, denn keiner kennt deine eigenen Vorlieben besser als du selbst



Danke soweit - bin die letzten 3 Jahre hauptsächlich Giant Glory gefahren. Der Preis spielt jetzt nicht die große Rolle, die Räder selbst haben die größere Priorität, wobei man bei den Preisen die YT verlangt, doch gerne mal nachhakt, wie denn die Räder so sind.
 @Schnitte wie groß bist denn Du? Hast Du Dich beim Glory bewusst für L entschieden? Hast Du M und L ausprobiert?


----------



## Schnitte (21. Februar 2013)

ich bin 180 cm groß/klein
die Entscheidung für L war defintiv bewusst. Da ich lieber ein etwas längeres Gefährt unter mir habe. Mein Enduro und 4X Bike fahre ich auch in L. Ist denke ich bei meiner Körpergröße eine Geschmackssacke, da sowohl M als auch L passen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (21. Februar 2013)

Super dank dir


----------



## ale2812 (21. Februar 2013)

yoobee schrieb:


> Na los Jungs, es muss doch Tausende geben, die die fünf Bikes alle schon mal gefahren sind! Nicht so schüchtern! Sagt es ihm!!!



da ja die marke entgegen ihres namens hauptsächlich von leuten, die meist durch jahrzehnte lange dh erfahrung und vorgeschrittenen alter gekennzeichnet sind, gefahren wird, sollte es doch eine kleinigkeit sein jemanden zu finden, der die ganannten bikes im besitz hat(te) und nun ein tues fährt. testberichten würde ich auch nicht trauen, dann lieber forumsmitglieder!


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Februar 2013)

Inzwischen dürfte ja durchgedrungen sein dass das Tues ein rundum gutes DH-Bike ist das sich von den Branchenprimussen nicht verstecken muss. Im Gegenteil: Dirt-Bike des Jahres.

Mir ist auch noch nix ovn gerissenen 2.0er-Rahmen oder jüngeren 1.0er-Brüchen bekannt obwohl da ein paar Tausend inzwischen unterwegs sein dürften.

Ob noch krumme Rahmen ausgeliefert werden kann ich nicht sagen aber da muss man halt reklamieren.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (21. Februar 2013)

Der Unterschied von meinem Nicolai Ion in L auf das Tues 2.0 WC in L war aber schon eine Gewöhnung. Das Tues ist gefühlt deutlich größer, auch wenn es rein von den Zahlen her nicht so viel größer als das Ion ist (obwohl dieses eher an die Geometrie vom M rankommt).
Ich bin aber froh mich für das L entschieden zu haben.
Ich bin übrigens 1,86m groß.


----------



## Resendisback (22. Februar 2013)

Kann mir bitte einer den Reach-Wert vom M und L Rahmen sagen (oder nachmessen, aber bitte genau  ) ?


----------



## B.Scheuert (22. Februar 2013)

Die Werte stehen doch bei den Geoangaben auf der Homepage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (22. Februar 2013)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte einer den Reach-Wert vom M und L Rahmen sagen (oder nachmessen, aber bitte genau  ) ?



musst du mal die page checken würd ich sagen


----------



## ritual (26. Februar 2013)

wo ist das carbon tues?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (26. Februar 2013)

bei meiner Mutter!


----------



## san_andreas (26. Februar 2013)

ritual schrieb:


> wo ist das carbon tues?



Gibts nur als Plastikmodell. Vielleicht haben die YT Jungs kapiert, dass preisgünstig und Carbon (noch) nicht zusammenpassen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Februar 2013)

Bisher hat Yt alles was sie angekÃ¼ndigt haben in die Tat umgesetzt. Undead gibt's doch auch fÃ¼r 3000â¬, warum soll da ein Direktversender nicht mit 3-4tausend was Nettes auf die Beine stellen kÃ¶nnen?

Hat nicht SC vor ein paar Wochen die alten V10-Rahmen fÃ¼r umgerechnet 1400â¬ rausgehauen? +-2k fÃ¼r OEM-Parts und Marge hÃ¶rt sich fÃ¼r mich nicht unmÃ¶glich an.


----------



## san_andreas (26. Februar 2013)

Klar, bei 1400 ist noch ein Marge drin....


Und beim UNDEAD kostet der RAHMEN 3000,- !


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Februar 2013)

Natürlich ist da 'ne Marge drin oder meinst du SC verschenkt die Rahmen einfach so? Für den Preis verticken die ihn an die Händler zumindest in den USA und Kanada.

Wenn Yt mir den Rahmen für 1500 verkaufen würde könnte ich den ja selbst mit guten Aftermarket-Deals für unter 4000 aufbauen.


----------



## san_andreas (26. Februar 2013)

Darum gehts doch nicht.

Sich mit einem 3D Druck auf einer Kloschüssel abbilden lassen, ist halt das eine...wirklich einen Carbon Rahmen marktreif machen, das andere. Nicht umsonst haben auch einige Große ganz schön lang dafür gebraucht.


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Februar 2013)

Das war nichtmal ein 3D-Druck sondern nur ein reinretuschiertes Renderbild. Aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann gibt es ja kein offizielles Releasedate sondern nur die Info dass das Teil irgendwann 2013 vorgestellt wird. 1 Jahr Entwicklungszeit ist durchaus realistisch, die Modellzyklen auch bei anderen Rahmen die von Alu auf Caronb umgestellt werden sind ja auch nicht länger und das verarbeitende Know-How hat ja das Herstellerunternehmen.


----------



## san_andreas (26. Februar 2013)

So einfach ist das auch nicht, den Chinesen sollte man schon möglichst genau sagen, was zu tun ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (26. Februar 2013)

1 jahr entwicklungszeit für nen carbon dh´ler? da ist nichts realistisch dran


----------



## Tabletop84 (26. Februar 2013)

Warum nicht?


----------



## LordLinchpin (27. Februar 2013)

langzeittests sind extrem wichtig und 1 jahr um von alu auf carbon umzustellen und die räder richtig testen reichen im leben nicht aus


----------



## fredmeister (27. Februar 2013)

Servus! Weiß zufällig jemand was für ne Bremsaufnahme der der Tues 2.0 Rahmen hinten hat? Ist das IS2000?


----------



## ale2812 (27. Februar 2013)

http://www.mtb-forum.eu/unterschied-zwischen-is2000-und-postmount-t-511-1.html


----------



## B.Scheuert (27. Februar 2013)

Das "alte" Tues hat PM mit Direktaufnahme für 203er Scheiben. Das bedeutet u.a., dass man keine kleinere Scheibe als 203mm hinten fahren kann, aber auch keinen Adapter braucht. Ist das beim 2.0 auch so?


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Februar 2013)

Der 2.0 hat IS2000


----------



## ale2812 (27. Februar 2013)

wobei das 2010er tues noch is2000 hatte, dann erst das 2011er PM...


----------



## Mike1989 (3. März 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie groß der Umfang der Kettenstrebe beim YT Tues 2.0 ist?
Warte auf mein YT Tues 2.0 LTD WC 2013 und möchte im vorwege einen Kettenstrebenschutz parat haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (3. März 2013)

Es sind gut 11cm im Umfang...


----------



## andre-71 (6. März 2013)

Moin, weiß jemand welche Feder in der Boxxer beim 2012 Tues verbaut ist? Ist schon das 2013 modell.


----------



## Astgabel (6. März 2013)

Blick deine frage nicht 2012 Modell ist das blaue Radel und 2013 das Rot weise.

Von welchen willst es wissen.

Wird aber bei beide die Rote Feder drin sein (medium (rot): 70- 82 kg)


----------



## freeridewindeck (6. März 2013)

Bei Rahmengröße M ist ne rote verbaut


----------



## mystic83 (6. März 2013)

Es ist bei allen boxxer Gabeln die standart Feder verbaut! (rot) beim Vivid allerdings s=225er,  m=250er und l=275er


----------



## andre-71 (7. März 2013)

Danke, hilft mir weiter !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antiuphill_75 (8. März 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,

wie siehts aus, sind die Ltd`s schon im Anmarsch??


----------



## Mirko29 (8. März 2013)

Meins ist schon da


----------



## Antiuphill_75 (8. März 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Meins ist schon da



Wow, quasi pünktlich!  Ich hab den Thread hier die letzten Monate gespannt verfolgt, anscheinend haben die Jungs von YT aus ihren Fehlern gelernt. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob mein Bike auch pünktlich kommt. 

Hast du vielleicht schon Fotos gemacht??


----------



## Deleted 125853 (8. März 2013)

Ich glaube Du hast da was nicht richtig interpretiert ;-).

Schau mal Mirkos Fotos an.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Mirko29 (8. März 2013)

Dachte der Smiley  wäre eindeutig gewesen ^^ Allerdings denke ich schon das es diesmal besser laufen wird. Bei eurem Ltd stand ja von vorne rein eine feste Bestellmenge fest. Da kann man ganz anders planen. Ich drück jedenfalls die Daumen  Und das Warten lohnt sich in jedem Fall...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Dachte der Smiley  wäre eindeutig gewesen ^^ .....



Ne, er könnte mittlerweiel auch ein schämiges Augenzwinkern mit Insiderwissen bedeuten 
Wenn mans eindeutige besm(e)ilen will, dann muß man mittlerweile 2 Augenzwinkersmilies anbringen 

G.


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. März 2013)

Also ein paar sind schon unterwegs. Kann sich nur noch um Tage handeln.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (8. März 2013)

Moin, 
hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen, auf den vorherigen Seiten hat mal jemand ein Link gepostet mit nem Shop für Schaltaugen, die waren günstiger als im YT Shop. Wollte mir vor der Saison ein neues als Reserve holen für den Fall der Fälle. Hab das 2.0 Ltd vom letzten Jahr.
thx


----------



## zhilo (8. März 2013)

http://www.schaltauge.com/YT-Industries

sind aber auch einiges teuerer geworden.


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. März 2013)

Ich hab einen Kontakt der die Dinger herstellt. Allerdings wirds bei dem billiger je mehr bestellen. Wer hätte denn Interesse? Ich hab noch 1,5 intakte und bräuchte noch eins als Backup. Die Preise sind wirklich eine Frechheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (8. März 2013)

35 Euro??? Wenn ich mal eins brauchen sollte, versuch ich mir lieber eins auf der Arbeit selber zu machen...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (8. März 2013)

Wie teuer kämen die denn #Tabletop84 , wär ich evtl dabei


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (8. März 2013)

zhilo schrieb:


> http://www.schaltauge.com/YT-Industries
> 
> sind aber auch einiges teuerer geworden.



thx fürn link! unfassbar, die Kosten ja im YT Shop nur 29,90

Frechheit!


----------



## ale2812 (8. März 2013)

die schaltaugen von YT haben mal 9,90 gekostet! finde das schon ziemlich frech, dazu noch die versandkosten von 6,90 für die paar gramm! selbst wenn sie es als versichertes paket verschicken, zahlen sie weniger porto.


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. März 2013)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Wie teuer kÃ¤men die denn #Tabletop84 , wÃ¤r ich evtl dabei



In der Email steht leider der Preis nicht aber es waren glaub unter 20â¬ inkl. Versand. Ich kann nochmal nachfragen. HÃ¤tte sonst wer noch Interesse?


----------



## Baxter75 (8. März 2013)

letztes jahr haben sie noch 19,90 gekostet ,bevor sie auch die preise für die bikes angezogen hab ...
war auch auf der suche nach nem schaltauge ....hatte mal mit schaltauge.de gemailt ,ob sie das schaltauge ins programm nehmen ..geht leider nich ,da YT es nicht möchte ...man muss das Schaltauge direkt bei YT bestellen


----------



## Baxter75 (8. März 2013)

zhilo schrieb:


> http://www.schaltauge.com/YT-Industries
> 
> sind aber auch einiges teuerer geworden.



auf der seite kosteten sie mal knapp 23 euro


----------



## Antiuphill_75 (8. März 2013)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du hast da was nicht richtig interpretiert ;-).
> 
> Schau mal Mirkos Fotos an.
> 
> ...





Mirko29 schrieb:


> Dachte der Smiley  wäre eindeutig gewesen ^^ Allerdings denke ich schon das es diesmal besser laufen wird. Bei eurem Ltd stand ja von vorne rein eine feste Bestellmenge fest. Da kann man ganz anders planen. Ich drück jedenfalls die Daumen  Und das Warten lohnt sich in jedem Fall...





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne, er könnte mittlerweiel auch ein schämiges Augenzwinkern mit Insiderwissen bedeuten
> Wenn mans eindeutige besm(e)ilen will, dann muß man mittlerweile 2 Augenzwinkersmilies anbringen
> 
> G.



Ihr seid so gemein!  Ne Spass, ist halt immer so ne Sache mit den Smileys. Ich hab mir schon gedacht, hats der gut, der hat jetzt zwei. 

Ich hab mich auch falsch ausgedrückt, das Ltd krieg ich nicht, da war ich zu langsam.  Ich warte auf das TuEs 2.0 Comp 

Ich hoffe ich habe richtig gesmileyt


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (8. März 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> In der Email steht leider der Preis nicht aber es waren glaub unter 20 inkl. Versand. Ich kann nochmal nachfragen. Hätte sonst wer noch Interesse?



Sind die dann elox Rot oder silber? Also ich wäre auf jeden dabei, sollte sich noch jemand melden wär das natürlich gut. Wie lange würde das ganze dauern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (8. März 2013)

Meins war schwarz. Wie lange es dauert müsste ich erfragen.


----------



## sochris (8. März 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> In der Email steht leider der Preis nicht aber es waren glaub unter 20 inkl. Versand. Ich kann nochmal nachfragen. Hätte sonst wer noch Interesse?



ich würde auch 2-3 nehmen. als Backup


----------



## zhilo (8. März 2013)

welches genau? 
das für Tues 2011/12+Wicked 2011/12+Noton 2011
da würde ich auch 1-2 nehmen.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (8. März 2013)

wie fährstn du sochris?


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. März 2013)

Ok ich frag ihn mal.



zhilo schrieb:


> welches genau?
> das für Tues 2011/12+Wicked 2011/12+Noton 2011
> da würde ich auch 1-2 nehmen.



schaut so aus:


----------



## zhilo (8. März 2013)

dann bin ich raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (8. März 2013)

kommt auf den preis drauf an, evt würde ich 2 nehmen in schwarz ... was fürn alu is das ???7075iger ????


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. März 2013)

Keine Ahnung. Ich weiß nur das der Typ gelernter CNC-Fräser ist. Es geht um die 2.0 Modelle von Noton und Tues.


----------



## Baxter75 (8. März 2013)

wäre nett ,wenn du mal nach fragen würdest ..was wiegt das Schaltauge ??? Hab grad mal das originale von YT gewogen und das wiegt 10 g

wie is die pass genauigkeit von dem teil ???


----------



## ale2812 (8. März 2013)

ja also gewicht wäre für mich auch auschlaggebend, würde das teil 5% mehr wiegen, wäre mir das bike zu hecklastig


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (8. März 2013)




----------



## sochris (8. März 2013)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> wie fährstn du sochris?



Wenn ich 4 Wochen nach whistler gehe, habe îch lieber eins zu viel dabei als zu wenig  man weiss ja nie...


----------



## ultraenz (8. März 2013)

Ich wuerd auch eins nehmen


----------



## freeridewindeck (8. März 2013)

Ich hätte auch interesse an nem neuen Schaltauge


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. März 2013)

> Zur zeit kann ich im Geschäft leider keine neuen machen. Hab aber noch ein paar.
> Hab zur zeit gerade eine Anzeige im IBC bikemarkt drin. Die Leute können mich dort gerne direkt Anschreiben. Mein Nickname ist 22lightning.



http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/11660-x-schaltauge-yt-tues-2-0-auch-ltd


----------



## inus.dh (10. März 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich ein TuEs 2.0 aus 2012 neu und billig herbekomme, außer von YT?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke83 (10. März 2013)

schon im Bikemarkt geschaut?...is zwar bei nem 2012er eher unwahrscheinlich eins zu finden, aber wer weiß


----------



## Baxter75 (10. März 2013)

duke83 schrieb:


> schon im Bikemarkt geschaut?...is zwar bei nem 2012er eher unwahrscheinlich eins zu finden, aber wer weiß



zu finden evt schon ,aber nich neu und billig


----------



## freeridewindeck (11. März 2013)

Jemand schon sein Ltd bekommen?


----------



## Baxter75 (11. März 2013)

freeridewindeck schrieb:


> Jemand schon sein Ltd bekommen?



die werden doch schon in einzelteilen im Bikemarkt angeboten


----------



## LordLinchpin (12. März 2013)

freeridewindeck schrieb:


> Jemand schon sein Ltd bekommen?



jetzt schon? keine "ich bin schon bei 20%" posts usw? das wäre ja langweilig


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. März 2013)

freeridewindeck schrieb:


> Jemand schon sein Ltd bekommen?


 
Schau mal in der Gallerie, da hat schon jemand sein Ltd. gepostet.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (12. März 2013)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> jetzt schon? keine "ich bin schon bei 20%" posts usw? das wäre ja langweilig



musst dir die zeit anders vertreiben ....


----------



## Tribal84 (12. März 2013)

tues 2013 hat doch 
pf 30 richtig ?
also brauch ich nen pf30 auf bsa adapter 68/73 oder 83mm?
und dann ne descendant mit gxp in 68/73 oder 83mm?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (12. März 2013)

hehe hastes jetzt überall gepostet in den YT Threads und den Limited Bildern  
Kann Dir da leider net weiterhlefen, der Mirko29 oder Tabletop84 haben recht viel Ahnung evtl die mal fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (12. März 2013)

Also das Tues hat PF30 aber hier steht bisschen was zu dem Adaptergedöhns:

http://www.downhill-board.com/67053-pressfit-30-pf30-dh-2.html


----------



## Mirko29 (12. März 2013)

Puh, bin leider kein Experte für Kurbeln... Will da nix falsches sagen :/


----------



## SKa-W (12. März 2013)

Ums kurz zu fassen, ich habe genau das Selbe Problem wie du, nur steh ich schon vorm Rad mit Teilen in der Hand.

Ich habe von Sram den PF30 auf BSA Plastik Adapter gekauft, und versuche grade meine Descendant mit GXP/BSA ins Tues meiner Freundin zu bauen. Ich hab die PF30 Lager zwar rausbekommen, Problem ist jetzt nur, das inneren Lagerschalen des PF30 nicht rausgehen. Weiß jemand wie man die Demontiert? Sin die beiden Alu Schalen die in den Rahmen gepresst werden und in denen die eigentlichen Lager sitzen noch miteinander verschraubt? 

Auf diesem Bild hier gut zu sehen

Hinter den äußeren Kunststoffschalen sitzen die eigentlichen Lager, die habe ich schon heraussen. Aber die Schalen, auf denen das PF30 steht, sitzen beide noch im Rahmen, die bekomme ich so ohne weiteres auch nicht heraus. Vermutlicherweise muss ich jetzt wieder spezialwerkzeug kaufen?


----------



## Baxter75 (12. März 2013)

gibts da überhaupt nen schlüssel für ???? evt sind sie ja auch eingeklebt


----------



## san_andreas (12. März 2013)

@SKa-W: habe das neulich bei einem Speci Stumpi gemacht. Wenn du es vorsichtig machst, sollte es mit so einem Steuersatzausschläger funktionieren.

Das von dir abgebildete Teil ist übrigens das falsche. Das ist ein e13 PF30 Lager, dass man komplatt einpresst. Da ist alles in einem.

Nicht wie bei dem SRAM Gerümpel.


----------



## lhampe (12. März 2013)

Bei meinem TUES 2 von 2012 sind die PF30/BB30 Lager in 83 mm verbaut und ne BB30 Descendant Kurbel. Warum wollst Du die BB30 Descendant Kurbel genen ne GPX/BSA Descendant tauschen?

Da Innenlager geht mit nem Steuesatzaustreiber raus, das geht aber nicht beschädigungsfrei für das Innenlager. Ich mußte mir danach ein neues kaufen, nun weiß ich woher der Name Pressshit kommt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SKa-W (12. März 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @SKa-W: habe das neulich bei einem Speci Stumpi gemacht. Wenn du es vorsichtig machst, sollte es mit so einem Steuersatzausschläger funktionieren.
> 
> Das von dir abgebildete Teil ist übrigens das falsche. Das ist ein e13 PF30 Lager, dass man komplatt einpresst. Da ist alles in einem.
> 
> Nicht wie bei dem SRAM Gerümpel.



Ne, des is schon des, was ich meine. Ich red auch vom neuen Tues Ltd., bzw. ich hab versucht das E13 Innenlager rauszukriegen, da die E13 Kurbel in mein V10 kommt und meine Freundin die Descendant bekommt.

Naja, so wie ich dann selbst herausgefunden hab, wird das e13 innenlager eingepresst UND verschraubt. Da ich den passenden Schlüssel nicht habe und des innenlager sowieso nicht brauche, hab ichs innen mit nem Dremel und ner Trennscheibe vorsichtig rundherum auseinandergeschnitten, sodas die Verschraubung getrennt ist. Dann konnt ichs ganz easy rausklopfen.

Ich versteh garnicht, wie man sich so einen Blödsinn einfallen lassen kann. 

Der Kunststoff SRAM adapter von PF30 auf BSA hat übrigends wunderbar gepasst, die Descendant geht damit wie gewohnt leicht einzubauen. Ich würde nur jedem empfehlen, erst den Kunststoffadapter einzupressen und dann das Innenlager zu montieren. In Google wirds Teilweise anderst herum empfohlen.


----------



## Baxter75 (12. März 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> Bei meinem TUES 2 von 2012 sind die PF30/BB30 Lager in 83 mm verbaut und ne BB30 Descendant Kurbel. Warum wollst Du die BB30 Descendant Kurbel genen ne GPX/BSA Descendant tauschen?
> 
> Da Innenlager geht mit nem Steuesatzaustreiber raus, das geht aber nicht beschädigungsfrei für das Innenlager. Ich mußte mir danach ein neues kaufen, nun weiß ich woher der Name Pressshit kommt....



warum wolltest du sie raus machen ????


----------



## lhampe (13. März 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> warum wolltest du sie raus machen ????


weil ich ein paar modifikationen vorgenommen habe....


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. März 2013)

SKa-W schrieb:


> Ums kurz zu fassen, ich habe genau das Selbe Problem wie du, nur steh ich schon vorm Rad mit Teilen in der Hand.
> 
> Ich habe von Sram den PF30 auf BSA Plastik Adapter gekauft, und versuche grade meine Descendant mit GXP/BSA ins Tues meiner Freundin zu bauen. Ich hab die PF30 Lager zwar rausbekommen, Problem ist jetzt nur, das inneren Lagerschalen des PF30 nicht rausgehen. Weiß jemand wie man die Demontiert? Sin die beiden Alu Schalen die in den Rahmen gepresst werden und in denen die eigentlichen Lager sitzen noch miteinander verschraubt?
> 
> ...



Also bei meinem E.13-Lager von 2012 ist in der Mitte gar keine derartige Plastikhülse in der Mitte die die Lagerschalen miteinander verbindet. Müssten die hier sein:

http://www.sears.com/e-thirteen-by-the-hive-pf-30-adapters/p-SPM6557877604P

Komischerweise gibt's das auch mit Gewinde aber warum heißt es dann Pressfit?

http://www.sicklines.com/2010/12/13/e-thirteen-by-the-hive-dh-crankset/


----------



## san_andreas (13. März 2013)

Ich dachte auch, dass man die Dinger aus dem ersten Link nimmt.


----------



## laminato (19. März 2013)

und für was der ganze aufwand?


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. März 2013)

Ich bin gerade dabei mein Rad wieder zusammenzubauen und meine Kurbel hat auch minimales Spiel obwohl mit vorgeschriebenem Drehmoment angezogen. Ich schätze es kommt von den Lagern


----------



## freeridewindeck (22. März 2013)

Ungewohnte ruhe hier


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. März 2013)

es gibt jetzt übrigens einen Tech-Thread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=624662&page=2


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. März 2013)

Und amtliche Tues-Action:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/62554910"]Andreu Lacondeguy - Downunder on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ORei (25. März 2013)

Hi, nach ausgiebigem Bikeparkbesuch in Albstadt musste ich erschreckt feststellen das an meinem TUES 2.0 (2012) sich das komplette Schaltwerk gelöst hat und nur noch mit ein paar Gewindeumdrehungen dran hing. 
Also Männes immer schön aufpassen das alles fest ist.


----------



## Paran0id (25. März 2013)

Also der Typ geht wirklich mit allem ab was 2 Räder hat, aber an sein Auto darf man ihn offensichtlich nicht lassen ;-)


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. März 2013)

Ich liebe die Videos von Andreu


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (26. März 2013)

Familienunternehmen  Additinal Filming by Lluis Lacondeguy


----------



## Skydiver81 (26. März 2013)

hey leute ich hab mal eine frage wegen der rahmengröße, möchte mir ein tues 2.0 zulegen und bin 185cm groß, da könnte m und l passen laut deren Angabe, was könnte bei der körpergröße eher hinkommen?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (26. März 2013)

wurde schon tausendmal gefragt im Thread, einfach mal "Thema durchsuchen" nutzen und Rahmengröße eingeben. Kommt auf Deine Vorliebe an, größer laufruhiger, kleiner verspielter
generell fallen die rahmen etwas gößer aus bei YT


----------



## ORei (30. März 2013)

Wo ist denn mein Tues?....


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. März 2013)

In Albstadt. Gut das mein Dämpfer nicht da ist, kann keine Schlammschlachten mehr sehen.


----------



## ORei (30. März 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> In Albstadt. Gut das mein Dämpfer nicht da ist, kann keine Schlammschlachten mehr sehen.



So gehts mir auch...ich will Sommer Warst auch in Albstadt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (30. März 2013)

Nö, habs mir überlegt aber nachdem ich die Bilder gesehen habe war ich froh das ich nicht hin bin.


----------



## ORei (30. März 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Nö, habs mir überlegt aber nachdem ich die Bilder gesehen habe war ich froh das ich nicht hin bin.



Weise Entscheidung! Das war Materialmord


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. März 2013)

Warum Materialmord? Ist dir was verreckt? Eigentlich sollte ein DH Rad Schlamm abkönnen.


----------



## q_FTS_p (30. März 2013)

Da machen bei euch schon die Bikeparks auf und ihr bleibt daheim, weils ein bisschen gatschig is...


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. März 2013)

Für die Lager ist es auf jeden Fall Materialmord, durfte ich gerade feststellen.


----------



## Baxter75 (30. März 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Für die Lager ist es auf jeden Fall Materialmord, durfte ich gerade feststellen.



matsch sollten sie schon ab können die Bikes ...wenn es nich aufs material gehen soll,dann muss das bike daheim stehen bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (30. März 2013)

aber man bekommt doch den matsch nur mit hochdruckreiniger wieder ab, deswegen materialmord, besonders für die lager...


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. März 2013)

Ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr einen Schlammklumpen nach Hause zu bringen. Deshalb warte ich bis es halbwegs trocken ist das ist mir alles zuviel Sauerei. Wwenn mir dagegen jemand das Material stellen würde hätte ich nichts gegen eine Schlammparty


----------



## Astgabel (31. März 2013)

Ich finde die Schlammpartis völliger misst. Nicht nur das es auf's Material geht, die Trails werden auch in mitleidenschaft gezogen und man sieht aus wie Sau. Auserdem macht das doch gar kein Spaß. Man kanns nicht laufen lassen ist nur am Rumrutschen und läuft Gefahr sich schön aufs Maul zu legen. Wenns dumm läuft noch ne Verletztung...


----------



## ORei (31. März 2013)

Also wirklich kaputt gegangen ist nix. Ein Tauchrohr der Boxxer hat halt Schleifspuren abbekommen.Und der Rahmen ist dann halt an bestimmten Stellen auch blank. Technisch ist das bestimmt vollig unbedenklich und klar kann daß das Bike ab, aber tut halt weh sein Bike so runter zu huntzen.
Zum fahren im Matsch kann ich nur sagen mit den richtigen Reifen (Dirty Dan) rutscht da gar nix und man kann auch richtig ballern.
Gut man sieht dann halt aus wie Sau und klar Astgabel hat schon recht für die Trails ist es auch ned so gut.Aufs Maul legen kanns dich auch bei trockenem Wetter und dann tut es auch meistens noch mehr weh, weil dann halt doch noch ein bisschen mehr speed hast.


----------



## q_FTS_p (31. März 2013)

Mit richtigen Reifen find ich Intermediate Bedingungen am geilsten. Endlos Grip in Anliegern. Dreckig wird man halt. Wenn der Boden aber tiefer als 7/8cm wird, wird's ein bisschen mühsam.


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. März 2013)

Ich finde es hängt auch davon ab bo man hochliftet oder schieben muss und gute Klamotten hat. Mit den FiveTens einen schmierigen TRail hochschieben ist echt mühsam aber wenn ich jetzt gut eingepackt einen Tag lang im Bikepark fahre komm ich auch besser mit den Bedinungen klar weil ich mich dann drauf einstellen kann. Was nervt ist halt die Sauerei danach. Bei einem mehrtätigen Trip hat man dann Müllsäcke voll Schlammklamotten.


----------



## ORei (31. März 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich finde es hängt auch davon ab bo man hochliftet oder schieben muss und gute Klamotten hat. Mit den FiveTens einen schmierigen TRail hochschieben ist echt mühsam aber wenn ich jetzt gut eingepackt einen Tag lang im Bikepark fahre komm ich auch besser mit den Bedinungen klar weil ich mich dann drauf einstellen kann. Was nervt ist halt die Sauerei danach. Bei einem mehrtätigen Trip hat man dann Müllsäcke voll Schlammklamotten.



Meine Rede


----------



## ORei (31. März 2013)

Aber wenn nach dem Winter so richtig heiß bist, halt ich es beinahe nicht mehr aus


----------



## PilleMarl (31. März 2013)

Hmmmmmm wieder 2 Wochen länger auf '13 tues warten


----------



## Baxter75 (31. März 2013)

PilleMarl schrieb:


> Hmmmmmm wieder 2 Wochen länger auf '13 tues warten



das is doch nix neues ..das sie geplante Termine nich ein halten können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## srowaa (31. März 2013)

Habt ihr ne Mail bekommen oder was? Bei mit stand kw15 dran und habe mal ne Mail bekommen das im kW 13 die Montage und der Versand anfängt. Glaub paar haben schon das comp bekommen.


----------



## wartool (4. April 2013)

habe ebenfalls ne mail bekommen.. darin heißt es, dass das Radl (Wicked Pro) jetzt in die Montage geht.. und es noch bis zu 10 Tagen dauern kann, bis das Teil die Firma verlässt.

Angekündigt war KW15 als LT.. ich werde berichten, ob es nächste Woche schon im Keller steht ;-)


----------



## srowaa (4. April 2013)

Ja die gleiche Mail habe ich gestern auch bekommen für mein tues 2.0 pro


----------



## Antiuphill_75 (5. April 2013)

srowaa schrieb:


> Ja die gleiche Mail habe ich gestern auch bekommen für mein tues 2.0 pro


 
Ich auch! Für`s Comp!  Heuer scheint ja alles glatt zu Laufen! 


Sagt mal, kann man nicht mal nen Foto-Thread aufmachen für YT Bikes? So wie für die Canyon`s.


----------



## srowaa (5. April 2013)

Bei mir ist es schon bei 40 % denke morgen oder Montag


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. April 2013)

Antiuphill_75 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kann man nicht mal nen Foto-Thread aufmachen für YT Bikes? So wie für die Canyon`s.



Den Thread gibt es schon, "Zeigt eure YT"...


----------



## Antiuphill_75 (5. April 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Den Thread gibt es schon, "Zeigt eure YT"...


 
Cool, danke dir, der is spurlos an mir vorbeigegangen!


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. April 2013)

Gern geschehen, hier noch der Link zum oben genannten Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=554428&page=9


----------



## freeridewindeck (5. April 2013)

Ist jemand von euch zufällig morgen in Wildbad und hat noch ein 2. schaltauge? würde es ihm dann abkaufen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (5. April 2013)

freeridewindeck schrieb:


> Ist jemand von euch zufällig morgen in Wildbad und hat noch ein 2. schaltauge? würde es ihm dann abkaufen..



frag mal den user 22lightning..der hat ab und an welche liegen ,das nützt dir jetzt zwar nix ..hab mir von ihm auch welche bestellt ..top user


----------



## Ekhi (26. April 2013)

Hi, habe ein Tues 2.0 Comp in M bestellt, bin ~177 mit 83cm Schrittlänge/63cm Armlänge, M wird von YT ja zwischen 174 und 184 empfohlen, bin mir aber ein wenig unsicher ob S ums Bike etwas kompakter und wendiger zu haben nicht doch besser wäre. Meinungen dazu? Danke.


----------



## yoobee (26. April 2013)

Sollte man das nicht VOR der Bestellung klären?  Aber M passt schon, bin 1.74


----------



## Ekhi (26. April 2013)

Jo, hatte ich...!

Aber ich suche derzeit noch ein Enduro/Trail-Bike und habe da beispielsweise dieses PPS-System von Canyon zur Größenbestimmung genutzt und festgestellt wie eng da die Grenze ist, das ist natürlich auch nur ne Richtlinie aber hat so ein bisschen meine Sorgenstirn geweckt.

Der von der Hotline bei YT meinte halt das in S das Bike wohl zu unruhig wäre, aber brauchte gerade nochmal Bestätigung und wenn mit 174cm M passt sollte auch bei 177+Schuhe das passen, danke dir.


----------



## Baxter75 (26. April 2013)

ich bin 1,75 und habe das Tues 2.0  in M und das passt


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (26. April 2013)

1,76  und M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paran0id (26. April 2013)

1,73 und S. Meiner Meinung nach fällt das Rad vergleichsweise schon groß aus, aber persönliche Vorlieben spielen da schon eine Rolle. Bei deiner Größe hätt ich auch M genommen.


----------



## Mirko29 (26. April 2013)

Bin auch 1,73m und hab ein S. Allerdings wäre ich sicher auch mit einem M glücklich geworden. Letzte Saison bin ich die "kurzen Kettenstreben" gefahren. War etwas unruhig. Dieses Jahr wird "lang" gefahren. Mal sehen obs besser ist


----------



## rush_dc (26. April 2013)

Ich bin 1.70 und S passt genau allerdings hatte ich mit dem M von nem bekannten auch keine Probleme.


----------



## Skydiver81 (26. April 2013)

1,84 und im M, der rahmen fällt groß aus


----------



## Ekhi (26. April 2013)

Also so wie ihr gewählt habt, habt ihr stets die empfohlene Größe genommen und scheint alle zufrieden zu sein, sollte sich also ausgehen.


----------



## sochris (26. April 2013)

1.80 und M


----------



## Paran0id (26. April 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Letzte Saison bin ich die "kurzen Kettenstreben" gefahren. War etwas unruhig. Dieses Jahr wird "lang" gefahren. Mal sehen obs besser ist



Ich fahr immer noch die kurze und finde das jetzt nicht unruhig. Aber evtl. sollte ich lang mal probieren.


----------



## Mirko29 (26. April 2013)

Vielleicht liegt's bei mir auch daran das es mein erstes Downhillbike ist und mir die Proportionen und die DH-Geo noch fremd waren... Mal sehen, aber wenns mir passen würde, würde ichs an deiner Stelle nicht ändern.


----------



## Baxter75 (26. April 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> ich bin 1,75 und habe das Tues 2.0  in M und das passt



muss dazu sagen ,fahre die kurzen kettenstreben


----------



## freeridewindeck (26. April 2013)

1,75 m und lange Kettenstreben ist wie immer geschmackssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astgabel (27. April 2013)

Ich bin 1.70 und fahre auch ein S. Allerdings mit langer strebe. Weil wenn ich die kurze fahren will schleift mein Reifen.  :-(


----------



## rush_dc (27. April 2013)

Welchen Reifen fährst du denn da drin, ich hab mit nem hr2 kein Problem allerdings was größeres dürft nimmer gehen


----------



## Astgabel (27. April 2013)

Muddy Mary 2,5


----------



## mystic83 (28. April 2013)

Die Schwalbe Walzen sind richtig fett, da reichen schon die 2.35 und die sind so dick wie ein Maxxis 2.5er


----------



## Astgabel (28. April 2013)

Jo Brauch so fette Dinger, bin so ein Kandidat der sich immer nen snake bite einfängt.


----------



## Baxter75 (28. April 2013)

Astgabel schrieb:


> Muddy Mary 2,5



und biste mit zufrieden ????


----------



## Astgabel (28. April 2013)

Bin erst einmal gefahren. Kam mir etwas langsam vor. Kann aber auch am Boden gelegen haben war noch etwas nass. Sonst guter Gripp, bis jetzt


----------



## Baxter75 (28. April 2013)

haste den freeride oder den dh


----------



## Astgabel (28. April 2013)

Hab den Dh vorne nen Vert und hintne nen Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (7. Mai 2013)

Eh, wird das jetzt 'n Reifen-Fred? 

Hab am WE in Beerfelden das Tues 2.0 Comp gesehen (ging bisher an mir vorüber...) und muss sagen - Wenn YT den Rahmen mit DVO Emerald und Jade in grün als Ltd. rausbringen täte: würde ich SOFORT KAUFEN!!!!!


----------



## eLw00d (8. Mai 2013)

Hat das 2013er Tues irgendwelche Vorteile im Vergleich zum 2012er? (Außer vielleicht der BOS Stoy Dämpfer)

Ich sehe nur: höherer Preis, schlechteres Gewicht


----------



## Paran0id (8. Mai 2013)

Sattel und Reifen die den Namen auch verdienen. Ich denke das wars wenn wir vom comp 2013 sprechen und seinem 2012er Pendant sprechen.

Zwecks Gewicht: Richtige Reifen (+400gr für nen Baron) + Pedale und schon bin ich mit meinem Bock auch auf 18Kilo. Aber zu schwer find ich das jetzt nicht. Die Kendas bringen ja nur 900 gr auf die Waage. Ich werd noch ne Titanfeder reinbasteln dazu noch evtl leichtere Schläuche dann werd ich so im hohen 17er Bereich landen. Passt.


----------



## p00nage (8. Mai 2013)

Wo gibt's denn ne passende Titanfeder?


----------



## Paran0id (8. Mai 2013)

http://www.ti-springs.com/

Nur auf Bestellung. Ich hoffe die kommt auch an, aber ein User hier im Forum hat gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Mal sehen wie viel Gewicht das bringt, da ich eine recht weiche Feder fahre und die Ersparnis da recht gering ausfallen sollte.


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Mai 2013)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Hat das 2013er Tues irgendwelche Vorteile im Vergleich zum 2012er? (Außer vielleicht der BOS Stoy Dämpfer)
> 
> Ich sehe nur: höherer Preis, schlechteres Gewicht



Ob der Bos besser als der Vivid ist ist fraglich. Auch der Lrs vom 2012er sollte leichter sein und die Felgen breiter. Allerdings evenutell auch instabiler. Sind nämlich Endurofelgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (8. Mai 2013)

der LRS aus dem 2012er Tues 2.0 wiegt 1947g


----------



## Astgabel (8. Mai 2013)

Mein 12 er mit dh Schläuchen und muddy Marry 2.5 wiegt 18.4 kg. Da muss ich mal was machen ;-)


----------



## Baxter75 (8. Mai 2013)

Astgabel schrieb:


> Mein 12 er mit dh Schläuchen und muddy Marry 2.5 wiegt 18.4 kg. Da muss ich mal was machen ;-)



bist nich der einzigste   bei mir sind jetzt sogar noch 370g durch den neuen LRS dazu gekommen


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Mai 2013)

Mein Ltd müsste auch ein paar Gramm schwerer geworden sein. Da auf Zee/SLX/Vivid-Feder umgerüstet wurde. Ich denk man wird aber am ehesten die technischen Verbesserungen spüren als das Mehrgewicht. Und Kohle kriegt man dafür auch noch raus!


----------



## Yoshi- (8. Mai 2013)

Grüß euch,

da ich meine Bremse ausgetauscht habe, hab ich direkt noch was kleines umgestaltet 
Finde es mit der XO jetzt irgendwie schöner was meint Ihr?


----------



## B.Scheuert (8. Mai 2013)

Schöne Details... ist das Kunststoff in Carbonoptik oder echtes Carbon an der Kurbel?


----------



## ritual (9. Mai 2013)

yt tues 2.0

425-430 oder 435mm kettenstrebe?

was ist ihre setup?


----------



## Mirko29 (9. Mai 2013)

435mm is my setup.


----------



## hoschik (9. Mai 2013)

Zum Modell Tues 2.0 2012 vs 2013:

Besser beim 2013er:

SDG Sattel
Maxxis Reifen
Acros Steuersatz
Stoy Rare (Ist wesentlich besser als der Vivid, bin beide schon im gleichen Rahmen gefahren, da war es sogar nur der normale Stoy, Mega Ansprechverhalten in Kombination mit sehr geiler und super einstellbarer Dämpfung)

LRS ist geschmackssache, denke aber schon dass der Dtswiss n bissl hochwertiger ist

Beim 2012 ist allerdings die kettenführung besser da LG1+ und nicht die Stahlvariante LS1+ wie beim 2013er.
Denke der Mehrpreis ist da schon gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Yoshi- (9. Mai 2013)

Hi, natürlich nur Folie ) Danke Dir aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (9. Mai 2013)

ritual schrieb:


> yt tues 2.0
> 
> 425-430 oder 435mm kettenstrebe?
> 
> was ist ihre setup?



mein setup is 425mm ..  geht ja eh nur 425 oder 435


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Mai 2013)

Nee auch 430. Hab aber schon gehört das die entsprechenden Inlays bei manchen im Lieferumfang vergessen wurden.


----------



## Baxter75 (9. Mai 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Nee auch 430. Hab aber schon gehört das die entsprechenden Inlays bei manchen im Lieferumfang vergessen wurden.



ok..dann muss ich noch mal im Karton gucken ...bin jetzt von dem ausgegangen ..was im bike verbaut is


----------



## Themeankitty (11. Mai 2013)

Beim 2013er Wicked hat der Dämpfer 216mm Länge, oder ?


----------



## audiquattro (27. Mai 2013)

Der Verfügbarkeitsstatus des Tues Comp in M wurde heute von "gelb" auf "rot" gesetzt. Hoffe das betrifft nicht die bereits bestellten Bikes...


----------



## Baxter75 (27. Mai 2013)

audiquattro schrieb:


> Der Verfügbarkeitsstatus des Tues Comp in M wurde heute von "gelb" auf "rot" gesetzt. Hoffe das betrifft nicht die bereits bestellten Bikes...



wenn du es schon bestellt hast ,betrifft es dich nich


----------



## fredmeister (27. Mai 2013)

Servus,

ich habe beim Urlaub in Finale auf dem Trail aufeinmal klackende Geräusche aus meinem Cane Creek Double Barrel in meinem Tues 2.0 LTD von 2012 vernommen. Bei Kontrolle stellte sich dann heraus, dass der Schaft ggüber dem Körper verschieblich war. Der Typ im Laden meinte dann später, dass der Dämpfer auf jeden Fall kaputt sei. Hat noch ein anderer Tues 2.0 LTD-Besitzer je solche Probleme mit dem CCDB gehabt? Lief das dann noch über Garantie? Das Rad ist jetzt ein knappes Jahr alt und eigentlich sind ja 2 Jahre Garantie auf den Teilen, oder? Danke und beste Grüße


----------



## fredmeister (28. Mai 2013)

hat zufällig noch jemand das schadensformular von yt? dürfte glaube ich ein excel file sein. die im Service brauchen zu lange und ich würde das zeug gerne losschicken, damit ich bald wieder aufs rad kann  danke!


----------



## Astgabel (28. Mai 2013)

fredmeister schrieb:


> hat zufällig noch jemand das schadensformular von yt? dürfte glaube ich ein excel file sein. die im Service brauchen zu lange und ich würde das zeug gerne losschicken, damit ich bald wieder aufs rad kann  danke!



Schick mir mal deine Email per pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschik (28. Mai 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> wenn du es schon bestellt hast ,betrifft es dich nich



du müsstest doch vorletzte Woche am Fr. eine Email erhalten haben, dass die nächste Charge Tues 2.0 Comp in der 23 KW ausgeliefert wird, habe KW 19 bestellt, zu diesem zeitpunkt stand Lieferbar ab KW19, hat sich also um 4 Wochen verschoben, zurzeit steht der Liefertermin laut Webpage bei KW 26 in der Größe m, ich hoffe das gilt nur für aktuelle Bestellungen, und nicht für ältere. S und L sind ja sofort lieferbar.

Mal schauen, YT und Liefertermine sind ja so eine Sache für sich.


----------



## freeridewindeck (28. Mai 2013)

hoschik schrieb:


> du müsstest doch vorletzte Woche am Fr. eine Email erhalten haben, dass die nächste Charge Tues 2.0 Comp in der 23 KW ausgeliefert wird, habe KW 19 bestellt, zu diesem zeitpunkt stand Lieferbar ab KW19, hat sich also um 4 Wochen verschoben, zurzeit steht der Liefertermin laut Webpage bei KW 26 in der Größe m, ich hoffe das gilt nur für aktuelle Bestellungen, und nicht für ältere. S und L sind ja sofort lieferbar.
> 
> Mal schauen, YT und Liefertermine sind ja so eine Sache für sich.


Freu dich lieber.. Ich hab letzes Jahr 12 Wochen gewartet


----------



## Baxter75 (28. Mai 2013)

freeridewindeck schrieb:


> Freu dich lieber.. Ich hab letzes Jahr 12 Wochen gewartet



12 wochen is doch standart ..ich hätte mich letztes Jahr selbst bei 12 wochen schon gefreut  aber es hatte leider :-( noch 8 wochen länger gedauert


----------



## audiquattro (28. Mai 2013)

Hatte vor knapp 2 Wochen eine Email erhalten, dass sie die Bikes Anfang KW22 erhalten und Ende KW22 versendet werden. Mal sehn ob´s stimmt oder ob sie den Termin verschieben....


----------



## goshawk (1. Juni 2013)




----------



## Baxter75 (1. Juni 2013)

goshawk schrieb:


>



setzt es bitte mal so rein ,das man es vergrößern kann ,damit man das bike auch besser sehen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goshawk (1. Juni 2013)

besser?
ca. 14,5-14,6 kg
ein für alles spielzeug


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. Juni 2013)

Wie geht es denn bergauf?


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Juni 2013)

so is es auf jeden fall besser  is der Rahmen gepulvert oder harteloxiert ????


----------



## goshawk (1. Juni 2013)

bergauf geht es ein bissl besser als das 09er sx trail, der sitzwinkel ist steiler, wippen tut so gut wie nichts.
ab werk kann man die sattelstütze kaum versenken. also hab ich mir nen 31er langschaftfräser besorgt und nochmal nachgerieben. momentan steck ne 355er thomson drin, auf dem bild bis zum "anschlag" und das reichte bis jetzt in allen lebenslagen. für touren oder unphill zieht man sie bis zur markierung raus und kann mit fast 90er schrittlänge gemütlich hochtreten.
rahmen wurde entlackt, glasperlen gestrahlt, dann schwarz harteloxiert und die anderen teile auch eloxiert...


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Juni 2013)

wo hast du es harteloxieren lassen ???..so etwas steht bei mir auch noch auffem plan ,weiß aber nich ,ob's kommenden Winter schon etwas wird


----------



## Astgabel (1. Juni 2013)

Sieht fett aus. Mal Schaun ob man sich mal am Monte Gero trifft.  Wenn's mal aufhört zu Pissen.


----------



## goshawk (1. Juni 2013)

eloxiert wurde bei easyelox.de. dort passte soweit alles. klar nicht gerade billig und wartezeiten.... aber mir passt es.

am gehrenberg wird nach dem sehr ausgiebigen regen, wohl lange nicht viel gehen. die strecken sind doch eh voll im eimer...


----------



## Astgabel (1. Juni 2013)

goshawk schrieb:


> am gehrenberg wird nach dem sehr ausgiebigen regen, wohl lange nicht viel gehen. die strecken sind doch eh voll im eimer...



Das stimmt leider


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Juni 2013)

goshawk schrieb:


> eloxiert wurde bei easyelox.de. dort passte soweit alles. klar nicht gerade billig und wartezeiten.... aber mir passt es.
> 
> am gehrenberg wird nach dem sehr ausgiebigen regen, wohl lange nicht viel gehen. die strecken sind doch eh voll im eimer...



die hab ich für mein vorhaben auch ins auge gefasst ..wie lange muss man ungefair drauf warten ??? wenn die quali stimmt ,is es ja ok


----------



## goshawk (2. Juni 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> die hab ich für mein vorhaben auch ins auge gefasst ..wie lange muss man ungefair drauf warten ??? wenn die quali stimmt ,is es ja ok



4 - 5 wochen sind es dann doch gewesen. doch im winter ist das eh egal und die meisten haben meist noch irgendein 2. bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (2. Juni 2013)

goshawk schrieb:


> 4 - 5 wochen sind es dann doch gewesen. doch im winter ist das eh egal und die meisten haben meist noch irgendein 2. bike...



mit 2. Bike haste recht ;-)   ... wollte mir auf jeden fall erst mal die ganzen blauen Teile am Bike ,schwarz eloxieren lassen


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Juni 2013)

@goshawk

Sehr schön


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Juni 2013)

ritual schrieb:


> carbon tues??????????????


 
 Ist das ne Frage, oder was willst du damit ausdrücken?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (4. Juni 2013)

geistreich! bisch´n gudda!


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Juni 2013)

@ritual 

Bist du der deutschen Sprache mächtig?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (4. Juni 2013)




----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Juni 2013)

@Re4lJuNgLiSt


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Juni 2013)

@ritual 

I don´t see any question.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (4. Juni 2013)

longstoryshort 



ritual schrieb:


> what i meant was if there are any news of what is going on with the carbon tues frame...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Juni 2013)

ritual schrieb:


> what i meant was if there are any news of what is going on with the carbon tues frame...




If they keep their word (which they did in the past) I believe it will be presented somtime after eurobike and then might be the next limited edition due to delivery for early next year.

Since they can't make a 13.13.13 sale they might combine it with christmas.


----------



## yoobee (4. Juni 2013)

They can vary and do a 11.12.13


----------



## Antiuphill_75 (13. Juni 2013)

Billigfahrrad in Aktion!


----------



## Baxter75 (13. Juni 2013)

schade ,das die cam Position so bescheiden is ...man sollte die cam so einstellen ,das der lenker nur am unteren Bildschirmrand is und nich mittig oder höher ..das macht das gucken nur anstrengender ..aber ansonsten ne feine strecke


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (13. Juni 2013)

gut gefahren, nächstes mal nur Kamera etwas höher das man mehr von der Strecke vor Dir sieht


----------



## Antiuphill_75 (13. Juni 2013)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> gut gefahren, nächstes mal nur Kamera etwas höher das man mehr von der Strecke vor Dir sieht



Wollte ich machen, nur ist mir entfallen wie man die GoPro nach Down umschaltet.  So hab ich sie normal montiert. Nächstes mal nehme ich die Gebrauchsanweisung mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Juni 2013)

@Antiuphill_75

Gut gefahren, Bad Hindelang ist immer wieder schön.


----------



## Baxter75 (13. Juni 2013)

Antiuphill_75 schrieb:


> Wollte ich machen, nur ist mir entfallen wie man die GoPro nach Down umschaltet.  So hab ich sie normal montiert. Nächstes mal nehme ich die Gebrauchsanweisung mit!



ich hab das kürze zwischen Stück drin und kann sie dadurch mehr zum Körper kippen und brauche die cam nich extra umstellen


----------



## Antiuphill_75 (13. Juni 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> ich hab das kürze zwischen Stück drin und kann sie dadurch mehr zum Körper kippen und brauche die cam nich extra umstellen


In welcher Höhe trägst du sie am Brustgurt?


----------



## Baxter75 (13. Juni 2013)

Antiuphill_75 schrieb:


> In welcher Höhe trägst du sie am Brustgurt?



gucke mal bei mir auffem profil in dem Album YT Tues 2.0 2012er ..da kannst du es sehen


----------



## DH1 (15. Juni 2013)

Hab mal ne frage ...
In welcher Länge fahrt ihr so eiren Tues 2.0 Rahmen ?
ich fahre die kürzeste Variante und bin soweit ganz zufrieden, habe aber auch noch nichts anderes ausprobiert und wollte mal fragen ob jemand schon alles durch probiert hat, und was da so zu berichten ist.
Würde mich freuen


----------



## Baxter75 (15. Juni 2013)

ich fahre von anfang an die kurze variante ,kann also nix zu sagen ,wie es mit der mittleren oder langen variante aussieht ...

wie siehts bei dir mit dem platz bei der kurzen aus ????

wird grad hier drüber diskutiert bzw drüber gesprochen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=624662&page=23


----------



## DH1 (15. Juni 2013)

also ich habe da noch locker 1cm. platz ...
die Abweichungen unter den bikes sind aber schon krass ...
obwohl das vielleicht auch an den Reifen liegt ...


----------



## Baxter75 (15. Juni 2013)

DH1 schrieb:


> also ich habe da noch locker 1cm. platz ...
> die Abweichungen unter den bikes sind aber schon krass ...



was fürn reifen fährst du und wie breit  ???


----------



## ultraenz (15. Juni 2013)

Ich fahre die kurze Einstellung mit 2,5er Maxxis bei knapp 2 bar. Passt auch alles hinten rein, hab noch so ca. 5mm pro Seite Platz.
Den langen Radstand habe ich 2 Tage probiert, aber es war mir alles zu traege. Hatte vorher ein 2006er Speiseeis Enduro, deshalb war ich wohl auch ein etwas wendigeres Rad gewohnt.


----------



## Baxter75 (15. Juni 2013)

ultraenz schrieb:


> Ich fahre die kurze Einstellung mit 2,5er Maxxis bei knapp 2 bar. Passt auch alles hinten rein, hab noch so ca. 5mm pro Seite Platz.
> Den langen Radstand habe ich 2 Tage probiert, aber es war mir alles zu traege. Hatte vorher ein 2006er Speiseeis Enduro, deshalb war ich wohl auch ein etwas wendigeres Rad gewohnt.



is der 2,5er Maxxis so breit wie der 2,5er Muddy ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (15. Juni 2013)

Nein, noch Lichtjahre davon entfernt. 
Man kann 2.35 Schwalbe mit 2.5 Maxxis vergleichen.


----------



## Baxter75 (15. Juni 2013)

ok..das es doch so unterschiedlich is ,von den Herstellern ,hätte ich nich gedacht


----------



## ale2812 (15. Juni 2013)

http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/


----------



## DH1 (15. Juni 2013)

ich fahre sie standart reifen also Maxxis Minion dhr mit 2.0 - 1.40 Bar Luftdruck.


----------



## hoschik (21. Juni 2013)

bei Yt gibts grad ein Summer Special furs Tues und Tues 2.0 Comp, Versandkostenfrei, inkl Pedale, Ersatzschaltauge, und 100â¬ Servicegutschein.


----------



## Astgabel (21. Juni 2013)

Die sollen mal lieber meinen Hinterbau tauschen und das Bike zurück schicken ;-)


----------



## rush_dc (22. Juni 2013)

hoschik schrieb:


> bei Yt gibts grad ein Summer Special furs Tues und Tues 2.0 Comp, Versandkostenfrei, inkl Pedale, Ersatzschaltauge, und 100 Servicegutschein.



Wäre es möglich das sie zu wenige Bikes verkaufen? Bis auf die Ltd hatten sie ja noch nie so ein Special. Viele sind ja schon versorgt mit den Ltd und ich muss sagen das ich von den 2013er 2.0 noch kein einziges gesehen hab dafür  Ltds ohne Ende.


----------



## hoschik (22. Juni 2013)

rush_dc schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich das sie zu wenige Bikes verkaufen? Bis auf die Ltd hatten sie ja noch nie so ein Special. Viele sind ja schon versorgt mit den Ltd und ich muss sagen das ich von den 2013er 2.0 noch kein einziges gesehen hab dafür  Ltds ohne Ende.



kann schon sein, also laut YT wurden Anfang Juni 83 Comp montiert, Größe m war danach erst wieder KW 26 Lieferbar, aber der Status bei Größe l und s ist seitdem immer "auf Lager". Einige werden wieder auf das LTD dieses Jahr warten. Sie haben denke ich mal kein eigenes Lager, evtl ist dieses zu teuer. 

Wobei das 2013er Comp in Live richtig gut rüberkommt, der Rahmen ist  schön dunkel und man sieht das Fleckenmuster nur ganz leicht, dafür knallt das grün richtig, das eloxal der Felgen ist dagegen eher unauffällig.
Kommt auf den Fotos ned gscheit rüber, das schreckt vielleicht auch einige ab.


----------



## Paran0id (22. Juni 2013)

Das war schon seit letzem Jahr so. Letztes Jahr wurden mehr LTD verkauft als normale. Ich habe die Jungs mal aufn Geißkopf getroffen und sie haben gescherzt, dass ich das eigentlich LTD fahre würe. Aber auch die 2013er Comps habe ich diese Jahr schon gesehen. Sieht in live besser aus als auf den Fotos.

Ich denke aber nicht dass sie zu wenig Bikes verkaufen, da die Tues nicht nur günstig sind sondern auch noch hervorragend funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astgabel (27. Juni 2013)

So heute, natürlich 5 min bevor ich zum Arbeiten musste, kam mein Bike von YT zurück. Bei einem kuzen Blick in den Karton meine ich einen neuen Hinterbau gesehen zu haben.  

heute abend bin ich dann schlauer und mein bike hoffentlich gerader :-.)


----------



## Astgabel (27. Juni 2013)

So als bestens.  Als neu und gerade.  Also Service bei yt ist top.


----------



## Baxter75 (27. Juni 2013)

Astgabel schrieb:


> So als bestens.  Als neu und gerade.  Also Service bei yt ist top.



na dann ja der muddy mary bald kommen


----------



## Astgabel (27. Juni 2013)

Ja der jetzt schleift auch die Mary nicht mehr


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Juli 2013)

Da mein ccdb kaputt ist brauch ich kurzfristig Ersatz. Weiß jemand welchen Tune man bei Vivid/Kage im Tues 2.0 fahren sollte bzw. mit welchem sie ausgeliefert wurden?

Reicht der Kage oder braucht man den Vivid?

Kennt jemand ein günsitges Angebot?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Astgabel (2. Juli 2013)

Lass mich nicht dumm sterben aber was meinst du mit tune ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (2. Juli 2013)

Astgabel schrieb:


> Lass mich nicht dumm sterben aber was meinst du mit tune ?



wenn ich mich jetzt nich irre ,is damit nen Setup gemeint


----------



## Mirko29 (2. Juli 2013)

Ist es, aber das interne Grundsetup des Dämpfers...


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Juli 2013)

Hier oder im Tech-Thread schreibt jemand M/L aber auch unter Vorbehalt. Ich brauche aber auch so schnellstmöglich einen RS-Dämpfer in 267mm oder einen bei dem eine CC-Feder passt. Also falls jemand einen rumliegen hat und in die Schweiz schicken kann bitte melden!


----------



## Baxter75 (2. Juli 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hier oder im Tech-Thread schreibt jemand M/L aber auch unter Vorbehalt. Ich brauche aber auch so schnellstmöglich einen RS-Dämpfer in 267mm oder einen bei dem eine CC-Feder passt. Also falls jemand einen rumliegen hat und in die Schweiz schicken kann bitte melden!



da is wohl einer im Bike Urlaub und das material hat den Geist auf gegeben


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Juli 2013)

Nicht so ganz. Arbeite da zwei Monate und nachdem ich jetzt die Bremsen endlich hingekiregt habe musste ich feststellen dass Flatout wohl beim Service irgendwie die Zugstufe verändert hat. Jedenfalls ist sie viel zu schnell und lässt sich nicht langsam genug einstellen. 

Der Händler hier meint er kann ihn auch auf Garantie einschicken aber das bringt mit ja nix wenn er dann 'nen Monat weg ist und brauche also Ersatz. Die 267er sind in den Shops aber alle nicht lieferbar. Wenn also da jemand was weiß bitte auch melden!


----------



## san_andreas (3. Juli 2013)

Nochmal zu Flatout ?


----------



## fone (3. Juli 2013)

du hast den ccdb zu flatout geschickt?


----------



## san_andreas (3. Juli 2013)

Laut Rider Mag der einzige Tuner/Service in Deutschland. ;-)


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. Juli 2013)

Yt hat ihn da hin geschickt und ich bin jetzt in der Schweiz. Wie ist das denn dann mit dem Zoll? Wenn der da reinkommt wärs doch besser den über den Händler hier zu Akira zu schicken. Die sind die offiziellen Servicepartner hier.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Juli 2013)

Da mußt du irgendwas mit "Service" oder "Reparatur" aufs Paket schreiben, dann geht das. Vorher bei der Post erkundigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Juli 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Da mußt du irgendwas mit "Service" oder "Reparatur" aufs Paket schreiben, dann geht das. Vorher bei der Post erkundigen.



Akira hat in für lau in 4 Tagen wieder hinbekommen. Inkl. Postlaufzeit. Flatout hat wohl vergessen irgendwas an den Ventilen festzuziehen.


----------



## Aldetruller (30. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Lagern beim Wicked? Wollte über den Winter mein Wicked neu lackieren! Wir groß ist der Aufwand die Lager aus und ein zubauen? Danke für die Antworten!!


----------



## B.Scheuert (31. Juli 2013)

ritual schrieb:


> they should make the frame of the wicked like the tues 2 frame.


Why?


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. August 2013)

ritual schrieb:


> because it is a much better performing design!


----------



## B.Scheuert (1. August 2013)

ritual schrieb:


> because it is a much better performing design!


Maybe... theoretically.
Did you ever ride both frames? Do you have any problems with the Wicked frame?


----------



## Reign11 (3. August 2013)

Hallo,

nachdem ich gerade eben mein TuEs 2.0 Comp ausgepackt hab, wollt ich an dieser Stelle nur mal loswerden, dass des Radl a verdammter Porno is!
Aber der mittgelieferte Kettenstrebenschutz is doch a scheiß Witz oder? D

Hat zufällig jemand ne 325 bzw. 350 Feder für den BOS rumliegen? Günstig?


----------



## Antiuphill_75 (3. August 2013)

Reign11 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem ich gerade eben mein TuEs 2.0 Comp ausgepackt hab, wollt ich an dieser Stelle nur mal loswerden, dass des Radl a verdammter Porno is!
> Aber der mittgelieferte Kettenstrebenschutz is doch a scheiß Witz oder? D
> ...



Welche Feder hast Du verbaut? Wenn du je 275 er verbaut hast und sie nicht mehr benötigst, ich würde sie nehmen.


----------



## hoschik (3. August 2013)

Reign11 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem ich gerade eben mein TuEs 2.0 Comp ausgepackt hab, wollt ich an dieser Stelle nur mal loswerden, dass des Radl a verdammter Porno is!
> Aber der mittgelieferte Kettenstrebenschutz is doch a scheiß Witz oder? D
> ...



Hab zwar keine passende Feder rumliegen, aber Cane Creek Federn passen problemlos, und sind sehr günstig. BOS Federn für 267er Dämpfer sind fast immer ausverkauft


----------



## Mirko29 (3. August 2013)

Reign11 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem ich gerade eben mein TuEs 2.0 Comp ausgepackt hab, wollt ich an dieser Stelle nur mal loswerden, dass des Radl a verdammter Porno is!
> Aber der mittgelieferte Kettenstrebenschutz is doch a scheiß Witz oder? D
> ...



Du hast nen Kettenstrebenschutz mitgeliefert bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reign11 (3. August 2013)

Ja Feder ist 275, würd tauschen bzw. verkaufen.

Ja hab ich, aber der ist viel zu kurz und zu dick, im höchsten Gang schleift die Kette dran.


----------



## Mirko29 (3. August 2013)

Muss wohl neu sein. Bei mir war damals keiner dabei. Aber wenns dich stört, mach ihn ab und nimm ne Klebefolie.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (5. August 2013)

alter Schlauch ftw


----------



## Mirko29 (5. August 2013)

Nee, gefällt mir persönlich nicht so  Aber ist natürlich ne Alternative...


----------



## Reign11 (5. August 2013)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> alter Schlauch ftw


 
Is definitiv Beste. Hab bisher aber leider Tubeless gefahren


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. August 2013)

Reign11 schrieb:


> Is definitiv Beste. Hab bisher aber leider Tubeless gefahren


 
Beste Lösung für nen Kettenstrebenschutz ist meiner Meinung nach Lenkerband.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirko29 (5. August 2013)

Ich hab durchsichtige Klebefolie drum. Kostet zwar mehr als ein alter Schlauch, aber fällt nicht so ins Auge.


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (5. August 2013)

also beim wicked taugt mir der mitgelieferte kettenschutz.


----------



## freeridewindeck (7. August 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRYMSoKMM7w"]Winterberg Downhill - YouTube[/nomedia] Das tues 2.0 mal in winterberg gerockt


----------



## Mirko29 (8. August 2013)

Sehr geil und vor allem schnell gefahren


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. August 2013)

freeridewindeck schrieb:


> Winterberg Downhill - YouTube Das tues 2.0 mal in winterberg gerockt


 
Sehr sehr gute Geschwindigkeit


----------



## gurkecucumber (13. August 2013)

Hi

Kann mir wer sagen, ob im Vergleich vom 2011 tues zum 2012,2013,2014er viel getan hat?

Oder sind die Unterschiede eher so gering, dass man die erst am absoluten Limit merken würde und vlt ein "Vollprofi" ;-)


----------



## DH1 (14. August 2013)

hi es gab doch bei den tues 2.0 LTD 2012 öfter mal das das rad nicht 100% Mittig im hinterbau saß (habe ich auch einwenig)
was wuede eigentlich dagegen unternommen
habt ihr das rad umgespeicht ?


----------



## Baxter75 (14. August 2013)

DH1 schrieb:


> hi es gab doch bei den tues 2.0 LTD 2012 öfter mal das das rad nicht 100% Mittig im hinterbau saß (habe ich auch einwenig)
> was wuede eigentlich dagegen unternommen
> habt ihr das rad umgespeicht ?



lag das nich am Hinterbau ???? das is ja keine Lösung des problems ,wenn es umgespeicht wird ..


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. August 2013)

DH1 schrieb:


> hi es gab doch bei den tues 2.0 LTD 2012 öfter mal das das rad nicht 100% Mittig im hinterbau saß (habe ich auch einwenig)
> was wuede eigentlich dagegen unternommen
> habt ihr das rad umgespeicht ?


 
Wurde doch pauschal als Toleranz abgegolten, oder?


----------



## rush_dc (14. August 2013)

Einige rahmen/ hinterbauten? wurden auch getauscht, das Problem war meistens bei den Ltd und bei manchen normalen 2.0 aber es ist ja nicht wirklich ein Problem wenn es um paar mm nicht mittig ist. Außerdem sieht es bei manchen doch nur so aus weil das Rohr von der sattelstütze teilweise verdreht raufgeschweisst wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (14. August 2013)

rush_dc schrieb:


> ....wenn es um paar mm nicht mittig ist. Außerdem sieht es bei manchen doch nur so aus weil das Rohr von der sattelstütze teilweise verdreht raufgeschweisst wurde.



Also ist so ein Rahmen genau genommen Schrott.


----------



## DH1 (14. August 2013)

also ich hatte e-mail kontakt mit yt und die haben mir gesagt ich solle mein hinterrad umspeichen...


----------



## Baxter75 (14. August 2013)

DH1 schrieb:


> also ich hatte e-mail kontakt mit yt und die haben mir gesagt ich solle mein hinterrad umspeichen...



das is ja Kunden Service 

die machern ******* bzw ihre quali is nich i o ...wenn man sich jetzt zb nen Custom LRS machen läßt ,weiß der jenige ja noch nich mal wie viel mm man ausser mitte muss und das is absolut nich im Sinne des erfinders


----------



## Baxter75 (14. August 2013)

rush_dc schrieb:


> Einige rahmen/ hinterbauten? wurden auch getauscht, das Problem war meistens bei den Ltd und bei manchen normalen 2.0 aber es ist ja nicht wirklich ein Problem wenn es um paar mm nicht mittig ist. Außerdem sieht es bei manchen doch nur so aus weil das Rohr von der sattelstütze teilweise verdreht raufgeschweisst wurde.



ein problem wird es erst dann ,wenn man zb anderer Reifen fahren will und die dann schleifen ... ich bin der Meinung es sollte schon alles ok sein ,klar gibts toleranzen und die sollten auch eingehalten werden und nich hin nehmen ,das die gefuscht haben


----------



## DH1 (14. August 2013)

ich werde meine felge jetzt einfach mal umspeichen
ich habe zwar nie nachteile gemerkt, aber es nervt einfach ...


----------



## Baxter75 (14. August 2013)

DH1 schrieb:


> ich werde meine felge jetzt einfach mal umspeichen
> ich habe zwar nie nachteile gemerkt, aber es nervt einfach ...



würde mich an deiner stelle nich damit abspeisen lassen ,,sie können nich bei dem einen Tauschen und dann bei dem anderen wieder rum nich


----------



## san_andreas (14. August 2013)

Das ist halt der Aufwand, den man bei anderen Firmen bezahlen muß: das Richten der Rahmen nach dem Schweißen und nochmal nach dem Lackieren.

Hier bei Nicolai: 







Und ein schief geschweißter Rahmen gehört halt ins Recycling, auch bei einer Taiwan/China Firma wie YT. Da zu schreiben, man solle das mit den Speichen ausgleichen, ist wohl Vollverar***e.


----------



## DH1 (14. August 2013)

aber es scheint mir wirklich eher ein problem bei der felge zu sein
ausserdem hab ich kein bock wieder lange warten zu müssen bis ich mein rad zurück habe ...
und ich habe ja noch keine nachteile gemerkt ...


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. August 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das ist halt der Aufwand, den man bei anderen Firmen bezahlen muß: das Richten der Rahmen nach dem Schweißen und nochmal nach dem Lackieren.
> 
> Hier bei Nicolai:
> 
> ...



Ich hab auch schon gehört dass das auch bei Edelmarken wie Intense oder Banshee schonmal vorgekommen sein soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (14. August 2013)

Na klar, die reagieren aber dann auch entsprechend.


----------



## gurkecucumber (15. August 2013)

gurkecucumber schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Kann mir wer sagen, ob im Vergleich vom 2011 tues zum 2012,2013,2014er viel getan hat?
> 
> Oder sind die Unterschiede eher so gering, dass man die erst am absoluten Limit merken würde und vlt ein "Vollprofi" ;-)



Weiß das keiner?


----------



## B.Scheuert (15. August 2013)

Die Geo vom Tues DH hat sich seit 2011 nicht verändert. Das 2.0 war von der Geo auch immer gleich. Zu den 2014er Rädern gibt es noch keine Infos. YT stellt üblicherweise einige Zeit nach der Eurobike die Produktpalette der nächsten Saison vor.
Tues und Tues 2.0 sind beides gute Räder und "Vollprofis" kochen auch nur mit Wasser. 
Welchen Rahmen du nimmst, ist also mehr oder wengier Geschmackssache:
Tues DH: minimal flacherer Lenkwinkel+längere Kettenstreben=längerer Radstand-> mehr Laufruhe, weniger Wendigkeit
Tues 2.0: kompakter bei längerem reach.


----------



## Astgabel (15. August 2013)

Ich habe mein bike damals eingeschickt und nach einer woche mit getauschtem hinterbau zurück bekommen.  Der Service bei yt ist gut. Und das bike auch. 

Und hier mal ein tues in action. 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30544


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. August 2013)

Jo bei mir auch. Will nicht wissen wie lang das bei Intense oder Bansheemit Importeur und Ausland dazwiscen dauert.


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. August 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Jo bei mir auch. Will nicht wissen wie lang das bei Intense oder Bansheemit Importeur und Ausland dazwiscen dauert.


 
Ich kann dir bald sagen wir lange es bei Morewood (Süd-Afrika) dauert. Ich rechne mit 4-6 Monaten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (16. August 2013)

Das ist bitter. Was ist denn kaputt?


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. August 2013)

Rahmen gerissen


----------



## freeridewindeck (17. August 2013)

Gibts eigentlich nen gebrochenen Tues 2.0 rahmen?


----------



## Astgabel (18. August 2013)

Bis jetzt noch nix gehort.


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. August 2013)

Habe ebenfalls noch nichts von einem gebrochenen Tues 2.0 gehört.


----------



## Schiltrac (19. August 2013)

Astgabel schrieb:


> Ich habe mein bike damals eingeschickt und nach einer woche mit getauschtem hinterbau zurück bekommen.  Der Service bei yt ist gut. Und das bike auch.
> 
> Und hier mal ein tues in action.
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30544


 
Yea nice die neuen Lines in der Lenzi!

Wenn nächste Woche endlich die Prüfungssession durch ist, kommt die Bikesession mit dem LTD im Bündernland


----------



## Astgabel (19. August 2013)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Yea nice die neuen Lines in der Lenzi!
> 
> Wenn nächste Woche endlich die Prüfungssession durch ist, kommt die Bikesession mit dem LTD im Bündernland




Bin am Sonntag wieder am start auf der Lenzi. Sovern die Entzündung an der schulter etwas besser wird.


----------



## B.Scheuert (25. August 2013)

No.


----------



## Master80 (25. August 2013)

ritual schrieb:


> will carbon tues be released in 2014?


There is no information about that so far i know! Lets wait patiently.


----------



## Master80 (25. August 2013)

Yeah! I just saw last week Maxi Diekerhoff from Canyon team riding the new Torque DH in Whistler during the Crankworx, and it was not bad to see the bike live.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (2. September 2013)

don't feed the troll


----------



## Stoffel5 (4. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig 
wie fährt sich das Tues auf relativ geraden Waldstrecken?
Bei mir gibts keine Berge nur Hügel und 15 minuten von hier ene Strecke mit großen Sprüngen und hohen Drops.
Gibt aber auch viele gerade Strecken mit vielen haufen zum Springen leider ist das alles relativ gerade.
Habe leider noch keine Erfahrungen mit einem Downhiller und suche einfach was fürs grobe.
Muss auch etwa 5 km damit auf der Straße fahren wie stellt sich das Tues da an?


Gruß


----------



## Mirko29 (4. September 2013)

Was du suchst (brauchst) ist das Noton oder eher noch das Wicked. Mit dem TuEs wirst du in der Ebene nicht viel Spass haben. Das ist ne reine Abfahrtsmaschine.


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. September 2013)

ritual schrieb:


> carbon tues und wicked? wennnnnnnnnnnn?


 
Hör auf hier immer alles vollzumüllen und frag direkt bei YT an


----------



## CorollaG6 (11. September 2013)

Bräuchte mal eure Einschätzung. Lohnt es sich, jetzt noch das YT Tutes 2.0 Pro zu kaufen?

Rahmenbedingungen:
Hätte die Kohle sofort zur Verfügung, brauche das Rad aber eigentlich dieses Jahr nicht mehr, da verletzt. Wäre halt nur schön, über den Winter was zum bestaunen und basteln zu haben.

Die Frage die sich mir stellt: 
Sollte man jetzt lieber auf die 2014er warten? Hätte das neue Rad jedoch dann gerne im März, um nach der Genesung wieder fahren zu können.

Hat irgendjemand schon Infos, was 2014 passiert und wie das neue LTD Modell aussehen wird? 
Carbon, 26,5, neue Rahmen oder oder oder?

Bin eben am überlegen, ob ich mich ärgere, wenn ich das Pro jetzt kaufe (aktuell versandkostenfrei) und in ein paar Tagen wird das neue LTD vorgestellt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. September 2013)

@CorollaG6

Ich persönlich würde abwarten und auf die neuen Modelle warten. Wobei die Zeit gerade nach der Eurobike immer extrem günstig ist um ein Schnäppchen zu schießen.

Was ist denn mit deinem Makulu passiert?


----------



## q_FTS_p (11. September 2013)

Das Pro würd ich nicht kaufen. Die BOS Gabel is ziemlich anfällig was Defekte angeht. Scheint sich also doch von der OEM Version zu unterscheiden.


----------



## hoschik (11. September 2013)

DIe BOS Idylle AIR ist einfach sehr anfällig hat nix mit OEM oder Aftermarket zu tun, bei mir im Freundeskreis sind 2 Idllye AIR unterwegs, 1 mal OEM 1 mal Aftermarket, sind im Moment beide bei BOS mit ähnlichen Defekten, die OEM hat sogar länger funktioniert. Bin mittlerweile echt froh mich gegen das BOS Luftfahrwerk entschieden zu haben, nach 20 Tagen Bikepark läuft mein Tues Comp einfach nur perfekt, kein Teil das iwie Stress macht, auch die Boxxer R2C2 '13 läuft sowas von geschmeidig nachdem ich gleich am Anfang Schmieröl nachgekippt habe.


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. September 2013)

als ob die das für den OEM Markt was anderes buaen würden. macht kostentechnisch doch gar keinen Sinn. Der Grund ist eher dass das Tues das einzige bezahlbare Serienrad mit der Gabel ist und daher auch die meisten Negativberichte damit zusammenhängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CorollaG6 (11. September 2013)

Das makulu habe ich verkauft, weil ich mir dachte, dass mal zeit für was neues ist. Und jetzt bin ich am überlegen ob ich warte oder zuschlage. Die nächste frage wäre dann, ob das Comp oder das pro, wenn ich zuschlage. Weiß nicht, ob das pro den richtigen Mehrwert gegenüber dem pro hat. Aber das pro ist einfach bling bling ausgestattet. Ich hätte nichts gegen Luft


----------



## Baxter75 (11. September 2013)

Wenn du das 2014er haben willst ,könnte das eng werden mit März ....du wirst dich eh ärgern ,wenn du drauf wartest und du dann sage wir mal bis mitte des jahres warten musst ...
Hol dir nen 2013er ,das was dir dann an dem Bike immer noch nich zu 100% zusagt ,kannste ja übern winter noch ändern


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (11. September 2013)

so würde ich das auch machen wenn ich nochmal da ordern würde


----------



## CorollaG6 (11. September 2013)

Das war auch meine Idee. Denn die 14er wird man ja wieder erst im Januar bestellen können und dann sind die vielleicht im Sommer da! Aber wenn die neuen ne Menge Neues bieten, ärgere ich mich schwarz.

Alternativ zum Pro hatte ich hier noch überlegt:

http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3061

Blöd, wenn man so unentschlossen ist.


----------



## Mirko29 (11. September 2013)

Bei der Auswahl wäre die Sache für mich klar. Canyon... Ich würde auch kein Bos haben wollen und nochmal 6 Monate auf ein Ltd warten, würde ich nicht überleben  Auch wenn beim nächsten vielleicht der neue Marzocchi Dämpfer und die 380 R2C2 dran sein sollten...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (11. September 2013)

seh ich auch so, kein BOS an meinem bike, das canyon taugt auf jeden, haben nur oft ähnliche lieferzeiten wie YT würd da vorher nomma nachfragen obs auf lager is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (11. September 2013)

Man hätte ja immer noch die möglichkeit ,die BOS Teile zu verticken


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (11. September 2013)

ja schon, wobei in meinem bekanntenkreis sich die meinung zu BOS auch stark geändert hat, einen käufer würde man aber sicherlich finden

kann nur sagen das ich top zufreiden bin mit dem Ltd 2012, haben soviele gehatet was die YT bikes anging, fakt ist der rahmen funzt top, werde den wohl die nächsten 2 jahre noch fahren sofern da nix dran kommt


----------



## Baxter75 (11. September 2013)

ich bin mit meinem Tues 2.0er auch sehr zufrieden,ok hab halt den BOS Dämpfer drin ,an aber noch nix negatives drüber sagen 
 für meine zwecke reicht es vollkommen aus ,da ichs eh nur Hobbymäßig mache und keine Rennen fahren will und wenn ,könnte es locker mit halten gegen die teueren Bikes..


----------



## Mirko29 (11. September 2013)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> ja schon, wobei in meinem bekanntenkreis sich die meinung zu BOS auch stark geändert hat, einen käufer würde man aber sicherlich finden
> 
> kann nur sagen das ich top zufreiden bin mit dem Ltd 2012, haben soviele gehatet was die YT bikes anging, fakt ist der rahmen funzt top, werde den wohl die nächsten 2 jahre noch fahren sofern da nix dran kommt



Kann ich zu 100% unterschreiben. Ich würde es nicht nochmal kaufen, aber nur weil ichs ja schon hab  und nächstes Mal was anderes fahren will... Falls es überhaupt ein anderes Mal geben wird.


----------



## CorollaG6 (11. September 2013)

Mirko29 schrieb:


> Bei der Auswahl wäre die Sache für mich klar. Canyon... Ich würde auch kein Bos haben wollen und nochmal 6 Monate auf ein Ltd warten, würde ich nicht überleben  Auch wenn beim nächsten vielleicht der neue Marzocchi Dämpfer und die 380 R2C2 dran sein sollten...



Warum so eindeutig canyon? Nur wegen der Bos Teile? Denke die GEO ist vielleicht nicht so Race tauglich beim canyon?


----------



## Mirko29 (11. September 2013)

Ja, wegen der Bosteile. Wobei mir das Canyon sowieso sehr gut gefällt. Ich mag den ccdb und ne 40 ist auch fett  Und Rennen fahre ich eh nicht...


----------



## B.Scheuert (11. September 2013)

CorollaG6 schrieb:


> Denke die GEO ist vielleicht nicht so Race tauglich beim canyon?


Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. September 2013)

Also bis auf 650b-Kompatibilität glaub ich nicht dass sie am Rahmen geomäßig groß was verändern. Ist schließlich erst das 2. Jahr und der Carbon-Prototyp sah ja auch nach Tues 2.0 aus. Könnte halt leichter werden oder zusätzliche Geometrieveränderungen bieten aber sonst?


----------



## CorollaG6 (11. September 2013)

Dachte das tretlager wäre beim Canyon höher. Und die überstandshöhe beim Canyon ist eben höher, oder?


----------



## Astgabel (11. September 2013)

Kauf das comp. Wenn der Dämpfer hält ist das Spitze.  Und ja das Canyon ist gut aber das tues finde ich schöner.  Und ist eh besser ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rush_dc (11. September 2013)

Bedenken muss man auch das yt von Jahr zu Jahr teurer wird! Ich hab mein 2.0 2012 noch um 2500 gekauft, das war noch ein richtiges Schnäppchen.
Werd das Bike auch noch nächstes Jahr fahren, hab bis jetzt einmal die Lager am Hinterbau wechseln müssen und das war's, das Teil läuft einfach!


----------



## Baxter75 (11. September 2013)

rush_dc schrieb:


> Bedenken muss man auch das yt von Jahr zu Jahr teurer wird! Ich hab mein 2.0 2012 noch um 2500 gekauft, das war noch ein richtiges Schnäppchen.
> Werd das Bike auch noch nächstes Jahr fahren, hab bis jetzt einmal die Lager am Hinterbau wechseln müssen und das war's, das Teil läuft einfach!



so siehst aus mit dem Schnäppchen ...
da du ja schon die lager gewechselt,welches maß hat den nun ,das Lager mit der Abstufung und was hast du für den Satz Lager bezahlt ????


----------



## rush_dc (11. September 2013)

Hab den Satz direkt bei yt bestellt, hab glaub 40-45 bezahlt. Werde wohl beim nächsten mal schauen ob ich sie iwo billiger herkomme, kann jetzt ja alle nachmessen.


----------



## Baxter75 (11. September 2013)

rush_dc schrieb:


> Hab den Satz direkt bei yt bestellt, hab glaub 40-45 bezahlt. Werde wohl beim nächsten mal schauen ob ich sie iwo billiger herkomme, kann jetzt ja alle nachmessen.



wäre nett ..wir hatten ja mal im YT 2.0 Tech Thread dié Lager raus gesucht ..aber es gibt 2 varianten ,von dem Lager mit der abstufung ...
Von welcher Firma ( Lagerhersteller )  waren die Lager ???


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. September 2013)

Billiger wirst du die nicht bekommen. Die groÃen Lager von der Wippe kosten im Netz schon 20-40â¬.


----------



## Baxter75 (12. September 2013)

billiger auf keinen fall ,das weiß ich ja ...


----------



## lipmo51 (14. September 2013)

ich brauch mal flux eure Hilfe....
Mein Kollege steigt in den DH Sport ein,und hat sich eben ein TUES bestellt.
Wir wollen an dem Bike die Sram Bremsen gegen die Saint tauschen.
Welchen Adapter braucht er für die HR Bremse?


----------



## kingofqueens (14. September 2013)

Bei einem Kollegen haben wir letztens erst die xo trail gegen die neue Saint getauscht, Adapter hat gepasst nur die Bremsscheibe von shimano ist eine 203mm. Das haben wir mit unterlegscheiben ausgeglichen.


----------



## lipmo51 (14. September 2013)

ich hab jetzt einfach PM auf IS bestellt.
Denke das Bike wird hinten IS Aufnahme haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofqueens (14. September 2013)

Ja hat es, wollte damit nur sagen das auch der SRAM Adapter auf shimano passt!


----------



## B.Scheuert (10. Oktober 2013)

Nein.


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Oktober 2013)

ritual schrieb:


> we want a carbon bike with these characteristics:
> 
> 1. 170-180mm travel front rear
> 2. 64-66 ha (adjustable)
> ...


 
No


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (11. Oktober 2013)

nicht füttern!


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Oktober 2013)

gibt's doch schon: Noton 2.0


----------



## Nico Laus (11. Oktober 2013)

Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft: Um das letztes Jahr vorgestellte Carbon Tues ist es ziemlich still geworden. Meint ihr, da kommt noch etwas in der Richtung, oder hat sich YT daran etwas übernommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (11. Oktober 2013)

Statt jetzt wild zu spekulieren, könnte man auch einfach noch eine Weile abwarten, bis die 2014er Kollektion vorgestellt wird. 
Eine wirkliche Vorstellung war das übrigens nie. Nur ein Modell, zu dem es hieß "wär auch in Carbon machbar". Wenn Specialized mal wieder einen Prototyp zeigt, ist das auch keine Produktvorstellung...


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Oktober 2013)

also soweit ich mich erinnere stand da ganz konkret dass das so 2014 kommen soll und um die 3000â¬ komplett kosten soll. Fand ich aber auch sehr optimistisch selbst fÃ¼r Yt VerhÃ¤ltnisse aber bisher haben sie ja immer gut vorgelegt. Also abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## SKa-W (12. Oktober 2013)

Das war doch lediglich ne Computermontage wo dieser Typ mit dem gerenderten Carbon Rahmen in den HÃ¤nden auf der SchÃ¼ssel sitzt. Von 2014 und 3000â¬ hab ich nichts gelesen, das wurde sich wahrscheinlich nur irgendwo hier im Forum dazugedichtet und irgendwann dann als Tatsache hingestellt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Oktober 2013)

jetzt noch ein bisschen kombinieren und man kann schon draufkommen dass da was in der Pipeline ist:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11009161&postcount=1027


----------



## piilu (13. Oktober 2013)

Man sieht doch schon auf dem Bild, dass es nicht aus zarbon ist


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Oktober 2013)

das Ding auf dem Bild ist ein Renderframe eines 3D-Modells. Hinter der Angie sieht man ein Styropormodell dessen Steurrohr dem ähnelt (Alus ist vorne flach). Zusammen mit der Äusserung auf fb schließe ich darauf dass an dem Carbonrahmen gearbeitet wird.


----------



## SKa-W (13. Oktober 2013)

Ah oke, den Bericht kannte ich nicht. Ich hab nur immer das kleine Pic umherschwirren sehen. Wo war der Bericht denn drin? MTBRider?


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Oktober 2013)

freeride


----------



## Paran0id (13. Oktober 2013)

Also falls sie den Rahmen in Carbon bringen dann bitte bitte bitte zum ersten mal auch als Framekit.


----------



## LordLinchpin (13. Oktober 2013)

Framekit werden sie wahrscheinlich nicht anbieten. Grund: Das komplette Rad fÃ¼r ca. 3000â¬, vermutlich mit passenden Komponenten, du willst ja kein Carbonrad mit ner Domain usw. Wieviel soll dann der einzelne Rahmen mit DÃ¤mpfer kosten? Zu billig werden sie ihn nicht machen, denn: Die Firma bietet einen Carbonrahmen mit DÃ¤mpfer im Set fÃ¼r 999â¬ an. Die Leute fragen sich, warum der Alurahmen genauso teuer angeboten wird obwohl Carbon viel aufwÃ¤ndiger zu fertigen ist. WÃ¼rde fÃ¼r mich, selbst wenn ich unvoreingenommen wÃ¤re heiÃen, dass da irgend ein Haken ist. Entweder ist der Alurahmen Ã¼berteuert oder der Carbonrahmen "billig". Ich hoffe ihr wisst alle wie penibel man mit Carbon arbeiten muss damit es hÃ¤lt. Und da muss ich sagen dass wenn eine Firma einen Carbonrahmen extrem gÃ¼nstig anbietet, ich ihn nicht kaufen wÃ¼rde da er fÃ¼r mich "zu billig" wÃ¤re.
So, zurÃ¼ck zur Rechnung: Ein (vermutlich) Ã¼berdurchschnittlich gut ausgestattetes Carbonrad fÃ¼r ca 3000â¬. Der Rahmen alleine mit DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r 1800 bis 2000â¬. Lohnt es sich dann noch den Rahmen zu kaufen? Das muss man mit einrechnen ob es sich fÃ¼r die Firma rentieren wÃ¼rde.

Also: Rahmen zu billig, schlecht fÃ¼r den Kunden (QualitÃ¤t), Rahmen zu teuer, schlecht fÃ¼r die Firma, (QuantitÃ¤t).

Das alles sind Punkte die mich skeptisch stimmen bei Carbon in der Preisklasse. Ich hoffe ihr konntet es verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zero Fighter (13. Oktober 2013)

In Saalbach hab ich nochmal nachgefragt und da hat's geheißen 2014.


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Oktober 2013)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Framekit werden sie wahrscheinlich nicht anbieten. Grund: Das komplette Rad fÃ¼r ca. 3000â¬, vermutlich mit passenden Komponenten, du willst ja kein Carbonrad mit ner Domain usw. Wieviel soll dann der einzelne Rahmen mit DÃ¤mpfer kosten? Zu billig werden sie ihn nicht machen, denn: Die Firma bietet einen Carbonrahmen mit DÃ¤mpfer im Set fÃ¼r 999â¬ an. Die Leute fragen sich, warum der Alurahmen genauso teuer angeboten wird obwohl Carbon viel aufwÃ¤ndiger zu fertigen ist. WÃ¼rde fÃ¼r mich, selbst wenn ich unvoreingenommen wÃ¤re heiÃen, dass da irgend ein Haken ist. Entweder ist der Alurahmen Ã¼berteuert oder der Carbonrahmen "billig". Ich hoffe ihr wisst alle wie penibel man mit Carbon arbeiten muss damit es hÃ¤lt. Und da muss ich sagen dass wenn eine Firma einen Carbonrahmen extrem gÃ¼nstig anbietet, ich ihn nicht kaufen wÃ¼rde da er fÃ¼r mich "zu billig" wÃ¤re.
> So, zurÃ¼ck zur Rechnung: Ein (vermutlich) Ã¼berdurchschnittlich gut ausgestattetes Carbonrad fÃ¼r ca 3000â¬. Der Rahmen alleine mit DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r 1800 bis 2000â¬. Lohnt es sich dann noch den Rahmen zu kaufen? Das muss man mit einrechnen ob es sich fÃ¼r die Firma rentieren wÃ¼rde.
> 
> Also: Rahmen zu billig, schlecht fÃ¼r den Kunden (QualitÃ¤t), Rahmen zu teuer, schlecht fÃ¼r die Firma, (QuantitÃ¤t).
> ...



Wenn SC einen Carbonrahmen fÃ¼r umgerechnet 1400â¬ verkaufen kann dann kann Yt ihn auch fÃ¼r 999â¬ rauskloppen und noch was dran verdienen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Oktober 2013)

Santa Cruz kann man aber auch nicht direkt mit YT vergleichen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (14. Oktober 2013)

In dem Fall schon. Wenn es SC schafft einen Carbonrahmen für den Preis direkt zu verkaufen könnte Yt das sicher unterbieten weil zumindest die Margen niedriger sind. Soweit ich weiß wird das SC Carbon ja auch in China hergestellt.


----------



## san_andreas (14. Oktober 2013)

Das ist doch der Discoutpreis für die Vorjahres-Rahmen. Ich glaube, dass YT nicht soooo günstig werden kann, weil sie einfach (noch) nicht so eine Riesenmenge Carbonbikes raushauen wie Scott, Merida, Speci oder auch Santa.
Außer sie entscheiden sich für einen günstigen Carbonrahmen a la On One oder Planet X, wo der einfachere Rahmen dann aber die Vorteile von Carbon schnell aufwiegt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Oktober 2013)

Wird sich zeigen. Operator Carbon gibt's auch schon fÃ¼r 3700â¬. Da sieht mir die AnkkÃ¼ndigung von Yt gar nicht mehr so unrealistisch aus.


----------



## san_andreas (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin gespannt !


----------



## LordLinchpin (16. Oktober 2013)

Dafür ist das Kona aber auch eher einfach ausgestattet, würde mich wundern wenn YT alle Räder überdurchschnittlich ausstattet und dann beim Carbon DH´ler anfängt zu sparen


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Oktober 2013)

Yt wäre ja auch nicht Yt wenn sie in der Richtung nicht Maßstäbe setzen würden. Allerdings sieht der Mini-Spyshot des neuen Ltd's nicht nach Carbon aus. Also einfach warten und Tee trinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ale2812 (16. Oktober 2013)

jemand schon eine vermutung bzgl des dämpfers bzw der gabel?

hinten schaut es ja ein wenig nach dem marzocchi moto aus. hast du das bild auch nur von pb oder eine andere quelle?


----------



## Astgabel (16. Oktober 2013)

Was bringt es euch eigentlich jetzt schon zu wissen was alles an dem bike ist?


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Oktober 2013)

naja find ich halt interessant. Schätze es sind die aktuellen Mz-Sachen. Ein Roco und 'ne 888 wären irgendwie unpassend.


----------



## Mirko29 (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich finds auch interessant und tippe auf Moto und 888 Rc3 Evo ohne ti  Zumindest bis ich ein besseres Bild gesehen habe...


----------



## ale2812 (17. Oktober 2013)

hoffentlich täuscht das und es ist eine 380 verbaut. aber ich muss sagen im moment tippe ich auch noch auf eine 888


----------



## Tabletop84 (17. Oktober 2013)

villeicht ist es eine Domain?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddin12008 (17. Oktober 2013)

hat jemand ne ahnung wann yt ca. die bikes fürs nächste jahr zeigt?


----------



## ultraenz (17. Oktober 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> villeicht ist es eine Domain?




Wir sind doch hier nicht bei Bergamont...


----------



## Astgabel (17. Oktober 2013)

Spätestens am 30 Okt. oder wann kommt die neue Freeride ?


----------



## janmerker (19. Oktober 2013)

> Wir sind doch hier nicht bei Bergamont...









...das ist aber ne schöne Domain!


----------



## eLw00d (26. Oktober 2013)

Die neue Freeride ist da.

Das Tues ist mit Marzocchi 380 und Moto ausgestattet. Preis: 2999â¬


edit: Steht jetzt auch online.


----------



## yoobee (27. Oktober 2013)

Was für ein schickes Teil!!! Selbst die gelben Deemax passen halbwegs  Bin ja mit meinem 2012er hochzufrieden, aber vergleichen würde ich die Fahrwerke schon gern. Hm, mal schaun ;D


----------



## Mirko29 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich werd mal schauen ob man wirklich das Innenleben der 380 in die 888 implantieren kann und wieviel das kosten würde.


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Oktober 2013)

ja mach mal aber es wird sicher eine Weile dauern bis man die Kartusche einzeln bekommt und auch nicht billig. Rc3 kostet ja 300â¬.


----------



## Mirko29 (27. Oktober 2013)

Davon gehe ich aus. Ist ja nur so eine Überlegung, aber vermutlich ist die 888 runtergerockt, bevor man die Kartusche bekommt


----------



## freeridewindeck (11. November 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWhHDDWM7NI"]Downhill Hometrail HD - YouTube[/nomedia] tues mal in bewegten bildern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JuliusZesar (21. Dezember 2013)

Hat einer von euch nen Plan was die Ziege auf der Website soll?


----------



## Apnea (21. Dezember 2013)

Ne Bergziege,.... evtl was spezielles fürs Bikebergsteigen? 


Oder das Modell für die Mädels. (Duckundweg)


----------



## Nico Laus (21. Dezember 2013)

29" Cc Fully mit 100mm Federweg und Kuhfleckentarn. Yeeeay


----------



## Norrin Radd (16. Januar 2014)




----------



## Nico Laus (16. Januar 2014)

EEEEndlich weg vom Kuhflecktarn! Sehen alle gut aus und würde ich sofort so kaufen, wenn ich im Markt für ein DH-Bike wäre. Gut gemacht YT!


----------



## eLw00d (16. Januar 2014)

Das Tues Pro ist genial!

edit: Cam Zink bei YT ? Jetzt rappelt's ja mal so richtig in der Kiste


----------



## yoobee (17. Januar 2014)

Klasse Bike, das Raw gefällt mir auch sehr gut (bis auf den Kage)! Na, ich kann ja das Ltd. entlacken 
Wenn das wirklich Zink ist, und es sieht so aus - Hammer!!!

PS: MTB-NEWS und Lacondeguy haben es auf FB bestätigt!


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Januar 2014)

Die neuen 2014er Modelle finde ich alle ziemlich geil, vielleicht gibt´s für mich ja diese Saison mal ein YT


----------



## zhilo (17. Januar 2014)

http://www.nordbayern.de/mountainbike-weltstar-fahrt-fur-yt-aus-forchheim-1.3400902


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reign11 (20. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

muss ich um beim Tues 2.0 die untere Schwinge auszubauen die lager demontieren? Oder kann ich die wenn ich sie von der Sitzstrebe trenne durch aufqueren runterbringen?

Danke


----------



## Baxter75 (20. Mai 2014)

Reign11 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> muss ich um beim Tues 2.0 die untere Schwinge auszubauen die lager demontieren? Oder kann ich die wenn ich sie von der Sitzstrebe trenne durch aufqueren runterbringen?
> 
> Danke


du kannst alles so zerlegen ,da müssen die lager nicht raus

aufqueren????


----------



## Reign11 (20. Mai 2014)

ja, die kann man nicht einfach so runterziehen. aufqueren (bayr. =aufspreizen?), also indem ich die hinteren enden zusammendrücke, so dass vorne aufspreizt

Hat sich erledigt, die kann man einfach runterziehen:-(


----------



## Baxter75 (20. Mai 2014)

ich hab ja den hinterbau auch schon mal zerlegt gehabt , hab aber dazu alles gelöst inkl Dämpfer raus .. dann ging es irgend wann mit hoch klappen und dann ziehen . es geht auf jeden fall ohne etwas auf zuspreizen


----------



## bikehasi (29. Mai 2014)

Hi,
ich habe mal ne Frage zu der Lyrik RC Solo Air im Noton 2011. Die hat ja 160 mm Federweg. Weiß jemand ob man die auf 170 mm Federweg erweitern kann. So wie ich das verstanden habe, gibt es in einem der Holme einen Spacer mit dem der Federweg auf 160 getravelt wird. 
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## mest1 (1. Juni 2014)

@bikehasi	Jup das ist 10mm spacer den du einfach raus nehmen kannst.

Kann mir vielleicht einer sagen was für ein Tretlagerinnenmaß und Kurbellänge das 2011 Noton hat ?

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehasi (5. Juni 2014)

danke für die Info....wie man den Spacer rausnehmen kann steht wahrscheinlich im Manual der Gabel?
an der Tretlagerinfo wäre ich auch interessiert, meins knarzt ziemlich sobald ich berghoch fahre und Last auf die Kubel kommt. In der Ebene ist alles gut. Für die Hammerschmidt es zwei Längen als Tretlager, einmal 68/73 und einmal 83mm? Welches ist das richtige für das Noton 2011?
Danke
Jörg


----------



## Mike1989 (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo, habe heute nach einem Lauf festgestellt das der rechte Bremshebel am wackeln ist.
Jetzt ist mir folgendes aufgefallen (siehe Bild) Verschraubung bzw. da fehlt was...




Jetzt meine Frage: Kann man da ihrgendwas machen ohne jetzt den Bremshebel neu Kaufen zu müssen?
Gibt es vllt. Ersatzteile für sowas? oder vllt. Garantie über YT?
Bitte um Hilfe. Gruß Mike


----------



## gernotkrinner (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich hätte da einmal eine kurze Frage, vielleicht kann sie mir jemand beantworten. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Tues 2.0 geleistet und war seit dem ich das Bike bekommen habe nur noch mit diesem im Bikepark. Da der BOS Void Dämpfer zur Zeit im Service ist, war ich mit meinem C'dale Claymore (RS Totem Coil und FOX DYAD) im Bikepark. Dabei ist mir sofort aufgefallen dass das Claymore von der Federung her viel angenehemr zu fahren ist als das Tues. Besonders die Bremsrippen hab ich mit dem Claymore viel weniger gespürt.
Jetzt denke ich mir ob ich zu dumm bin die BOS Teile richtig einzustellen (hab eigentlich nicht allzuviel verändert, Ist also mehr oder weniger die von BOS empfohlene Standardeinstellung) oder ob es was brngen würde das BOS Zeug rauszuschmeißen und gegen eine RS vivid und eine Boxxer zu ersetzen? So 100% glücklich war ich mit dem BOS Zeug bis jetzt noch nicht, auch wenn alle sagen dass BOS das non-plus-ultra bezüglich Ferderung wäre...
Vielleicht hat ja von euch schon wer eine ähnliche Erfahrung damit gemacht?
Danke für eure Antworten!

lg
GK


----------



## san_andreas (24. Juni 2014)

Warum sollte man ein BOS Fahrwerk durch RS ersetzen ?


----------



## gernotkrinner (24. Juni 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Warum sollte man ein BOS Fahrwerk durch RS ersetzen ?


Mir kommt meine Totem um einiges schluckfreudiger vor als die Idylle Rare. Hab schon alles mögliche verstellt und wieder rückverstellt, ohne ein, nur vergleichbares Ergebnis zu erzielen...


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Juni 2014)

Die Idylle Rare wird doch über den Luftdruck eingestellt, kann es sein, dass du zu viel Druck drin hast und sie dementsprechend straffer läuft als deine Totem?


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Juni 2014)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Mir kommt meine Totem um einiges schluckfreudiger vor als die Idylle Rare. Hab schon alles mögliche verstellt und wieder rückverstellt, ohne ein, nur vergleichbares Ergebnis zu erzielen...



Wenn du ein Komfort-Fahrwerk willst würd ich eher gegen Mz und CCDB tauschen. Vorher aber vielleicht mal SAG checken (bei dir so gegen 30% hinten und evt. auch vorne), Rebound so langsam wie nötig so schnell wie möglich! (hört sich bei dir nahc zuviel Rebound an) HSC ganz raus, dann Lufdruck einpendeln, LSC soweit rein bis die Balance stimmt. Zum Schluss nochmal mit der HSC die Durchschläge anpassen.

Und: Schmierung ist wichtig! Motoröl ins Casting und Fett an die Abstreifer.


----------



## gernotkrinner (25. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Tips. Vom Luftdruck her sollst eigentlich schon passen. Ich Werd sicher noch einiges probiern, vielleicht wird's ja doch noch was.
Jetzt muß ich einmal warten bis der Void zurück kommt und dann geht's wieder einmal ab auf die Teststrecke...


----------



## zhilo (15. August 2014)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/first-look-yt-tues-carbon-dh-racer.html


----------



## xrated (7. Oktober 2014)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Dabei ist mir sofort aufgefallen dass das Claymore von der Federung her viel angenehemr zu fahren ist als das Tues.



Öh das ist doch ein Enduro oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goetseb (4. November 2014)

Hallo,

kann mir bitte einer helfen wegen ner Feder im YT TUES 2012?

Ich habe meiner Tochter ein TUES 2012 gekauft mit Kage RC Dämpfer. Sie wiegt zZt 42,5KG und denke nächstes Jahr wohl so 47 KG.
Nach einem Federberechnungstool bräuchte sie eine 200er Feder. Ich weiß aber nicht, wie "richtig" dieses Tool liegt. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Federn für so ein Gewicht?

Danke,
Sebastian


----------



## yoobee (4. November 2014)

Nimm mal den, der passt recht gut:  http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/double-barrel/spring-calculator

Für Downhill mit Preload 1mm bei 45kg kommt ca. 150 raus. Wenn sie schwerer wird, kannst Du über den Preload nachstellen (bis 5mm).
Ich fahre mit 82kg (Gesamt!) eine 250er, recht soft allerdings mit viel Kompression; als Racer würde ich wohl eine 300er nehmen 

Ich weiß aber gar nicht, ob es so weiche Federn überhaupt gibt?

PS: Ist das ein Tues 1.0 von 2012? Denn das Tues 2.0 hat 267mm Dämpfer, in der Länge gibt es keinen Kage?!


----------



## SKa-W (4. November 2014)

Meine Freundin hat das Tues 2.0 selbst gefahren, komplett fahrfehrtig mit klamotten und allem ca. 65kg. Hatte im Bos Stoy Rare Dämpfer ne 225er Feder drin. Das hat ihr eigener Aussage gut gepasst. Fahrwerk war schön weich und hat gut angesprochen, ohne Durchzuschlagen. Allerdings fährt sie auch keine Knüppelharten Sachen.

Meiner äußerlichen Beobachtung nach wäre es mir ein wenig zu weich gewesen, ich mag es aber prinzipiell schon etwas Straffer.

Inwiefern sich die Dämpfer vergleichen lassen können kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen, aber ich denke du bist mit ner 200er Feder ganz gut dabei. Im Notfall kannst du die 250er ja schonmal auf Lager legen, brauchen wird sie die irgendwann sowieso, spätestens wenn sie dir davonfährt


----------



## goetseb (4. November 2014)

Hallo,

ja ist ein 2012 TUES 1.0.
200er Feder scheint die kleinste zu sein, das macht es dann einfacher ;-)

Danke,
Seb


----------

